# [Official] ASUS X99-E WS Owner's thread



## Canis-X

*[Official] ASUS X99-E WS Owner's Club*



This is my first time at such a thread so please be patient. If there is no objection, I would like to create a thread just for this motherboard as it is pretty unique IMO, and definitely is a great looking board. I've looked at some other owner's threads and borrowed the format of the OP from them, thanks to the other thread owner's creators for the template!









If you think that there is something that should be added to the OP please let me know and I'd be happy to add it.

I just ordered mine (9/29/2014) so I'll update the thread with pics of my board when it arrives.



Spoiler: ASUS Gallery Images...



Images source: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/gallery/











Spoiler: Pictures of the VRMs...











Spoiler: Pictures of the PLX PEX8747 chips...








*Manufacturer Links:*
Overview: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/overview/
Specifications: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/specifications/
Support: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk/
Supported CPU List: http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_CPU/
Memory & Device Support Lists: http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_QVL/

*UEFI Versions:*

1102 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1102 release
> 1. Improve compatibility for some VGA cards.
> 2. Improve compatibility for some memory module.





Spoiler: Older UEFI Versions



1003 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1003 release
> 1. Improve SATA-EXPRESS single port stability.
> 2. Fix compatibility for CORSAIR 2133C9 DIMM.
> 3. Add Ez/Adv. icon on EzMode.


0902 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0902 release
> 1. Revise memory manufacturer name.
> 2. Support user password's rules in the security function of BIOS setup.
> 3. Fix compatibility for Genius 87 Gaming Keyboard.
> 4. Support server ASUS Updater tool.
> 5. Modified the words "Vcore voltages" to "CPU Core Voltage" in "EPU Power Saving Mode".


0801 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0801 release
> 1.Revised a string from "SB PCIE X4_2" to "SB PCIE X16_2" in Advanced\Intel(R) Thunderbolt.


0702 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0702 release
> 1.Support ECC function


0701 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0701 release
> 1.Update EC1 FW to 0413.
> 2.Add 'SMBus Write' option in setup(AiTweaker/Dram Timing Control)
> 3.Update power phase control with PCB ID added


0606 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0606 release
> 1. Improve XMP settings.
> 2. Enhance System stability.
> 3. Enhance USB compatibility.


0509 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0509 release
> 1. Improve the compatibility of USB keyboard.
> 2. Improve the compatibility of Server CPU.
> 3. Improve the system stability.
> 4. Improve progressive of OC performance.


0413 <-- Direct Download Link
Quote:


> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0413 release
> First release.






*Online Listings:*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MSOMIL0/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X99E-WS&c=CJ#
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263&cm_re=ASUS_X99-E_WS-_-13-132-263-_-Product
http://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-13-132-263
www.shopblt.com/item/asus-x99-e-ws-i7-xeon-e5-1600/asus_x99ews.html
http://www.provantage.com/scripts/s...+V3+12K+HOURS+CAPACITOR&Submit.x=0&Submit.y=0http://www.provantage.com/asus-x99-e-ws~7ASUS2C7.htm
http://www.pcnation.com/web/details.asp?item=XN4231
http://www.compsource.com/pn/X99EWS/Asus-46/

*Reviews & Other Links:*

ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North America)
[wccf] ASUS X99-E WS Workstation Motherboard Unveiled
TweakTown.com - ASUS X99-E WS (Intel X99) Workstation Motherboard Review
Overclockers.com - ASUS X99-E WS Motherboard Review

*PLX PEX info:*

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6170/four-multigpu-z77-boards-from-280350-plx-pex-8747-featuring-gigabyte-asrock-ecs-and-evga












*Petition Link: Vote for EK to make waterblocks for this board:*











Spoiler: Signature Link











ASUS X99-E WS Owners Club









Code:



Code:


:clock:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058]ASUS X99-E WS Owners Club[/URL]:clock:


----------



## Canis-X

Raja posted the below on the "ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North America)" thread and I thought it pertinent enough that it should be quoted here. Everyone please understand that you are buying into a new platform with X99 at this time. Moreover, you are also buying into a new memory platform in DDR4. So please be patient and understand that there will be some hiccups but ASUS is here on OCN actively participating with our users to get any bugs worked out as quickly as possible!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks guys. I agree, I see this on every platform:
> 
> 1) Users purchasing memory kits that they expect to be plug-and-play. Unfortunately any kit that is rated over stock speeds (DDR4-2133) may need adjustments. There isn't much we can do to make every sample work with every kit without the user needing to put in some work.
> 
> 2) Users combining multiple memory kits - bad idea for plug-and-play. This is always a killer on the 8 DIMM platforms.
> 
> 3) Users overclocking CPUs without even checking the system is stable at stock.
> 
> 4) Users with CPUs that fall below the average for frequency that end up frustrated. Instead of debugging the issue by clocking the CPU gradually, they end up making several changes they should not make.
> 
> 5) Users that don't seat memory modules firmly in slots (both sides clicked in) which results in a no-POST. Some make multiple RMAs before they realize this or they move on to another board entirely..
> 
> The rest, yes there are bugs. Same happens on every platform, but the above items are just as common. Sadly a lot of Newegg reviewers fall into the above camp. For the first two years of my tenure at ASUS I supported customers that had posted reviews on Newegg. There were plenty that dived head-first into building a killer rig with little to no experience and then blamed the parts. It was a fairly close split between genuine issue and lack of user experience/nous. Always wise to have someone nearby that can help put a first system together.
> 
> Remote help on forums or by other means, is only so helpful - someone nearby that has been through the process works a lot better.


----------



## 2slick4u

Dang I wish my local store have this MOBO in stock. I love the WS line of Asus boards.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

This is a nice board.









It'll be this or the RVE for my next board.


----------



## FreeElectron

VRM and power phases infoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheGovernment

as some know, my first WS died and took my 5960x with it. My second one is on it's way as of Friday from Newegg and my new 5960x is as well. Hopefully things will be better this time! lol


----------



## Canis-X

WOW, SupBiiz, who is where I bought my board from today, they actually had my board in stock! I got my tracking number tonight, so it is en-route!! FANSTANDING!!


----------



## jrcjamie

My board is due to ship from an Australian supplier to me here is Aus on the 7/10/2014. Wanted to buy in the US seeing the board cost $642 US here delivered. After seeing this though couldn't risk the international warranty or RMA process
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> as some know, my first WS died and took my 5960x with it. My second one is on it's way as of Friday from Newegg and my new 5960x is as well. Hopefully things will be better this time! lol


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> VRM and power phases infoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Looking through some of the reviews of the board, I found the following:

Quote:


> The board features an 8-Phase DIGI+ II VRM and the socket is powered through dual 8-Pin connectors including the 24-Pin ATX connector.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/asus-x99-e-ws-workstation-motherboard-unveiled-features-silver-black-color-scheme-server-grade-8phase-digi-vrm/#ixzz3EoAeHBO3


----------



## Pierre3400

If all works out, this will be ordered this week


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> If all works out, this will be ordered this week


Good luck! I hope that when you are actually shopping for it that the place has them in stock. They have been hard to come by.

I really hope that it is a solid board and we all enjoy it's features! I won't really be using it for any work at all, LOL, mainly OC'ing/benchmarking, video encoding and gaming. I would have gotten the RVE and would have been just fine with it but was really drawn to the look of the board. I was getting tired of the red/black color scheme. The fact that the RVE's SATA ports are now red as well, really killed it for me. Too much red!!


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Good luck! I hope that when you are actually shopping for it that the place has them in stock. They have been hard to come by.
> 
> I really hope that it is a solid board and we all enjoy it's features! I won't really be using it for any work at all, LOL, mainly OC'ing/benchmarking, video encoding and gaming. I would have gotten the RVE and would have been just fine with it but was really drawn to the look of the board. I was getting tired of the red/black color scheme. The fact that the RVE's SATA ports are not red as well, really killed it for me. Too much red!!


My reason for getting it, is the PCI-E lanes with only 5820K. Since i run a triple setup, and only really been held back by not having space for 4. Didnt want to go X79 because i have 4770K, and the PCIE lanes advantage was tiny.

As far as i can see they should come in stock, within the next 14days.


----------



## Canis-X

Shipping from CA to TN per the tracking number so the estimated delivery date for my board will be Monday the 6th, ugg. I hope that the driver drinks some red bull or 5 energy drinks or something! LOL I have a family vacation starting the 10th and I would like to at least know that I don't have any DOA's as well as a ball park idea of my silicon lottery results.


----------



## TheGovernment

The WS boards have been in stock on newegg.ca for 5 days now. They must have gotten a bunch in. I should have my replacement board tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The WS boards have been in stock on newegg.ca for 5 days now. They must have gotten a bunch in. I should have my replacement board tomorrow or thursday.


I really hope that you get a good sample this time! I like to hear that the board that we've chosen is solid, especially considering the cost. Aside from that, it is your hard earned money and should be spent on a quality, reliable product regardless of cost, so I hope that you get a positive experience this time around!









Cheers!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Looking through some of the reviews of the board, I found the following:


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS X99-E WS*
> 
> ASUS Digital Power Design :
> - Industry leading Digital 8 Phase Power Design
> - Industry leading Digital 4 Phase DRAM Power Design


I wanted to know if this board have all true phases or if it is using doublers.


----------



## Canis-X

I'm not sure tbh, I'll have to take some photos of them and post them up here.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm not sure tbh, I'll have to take some photos of them and post them up here.


Thanks


----------



## Canis-X

Sure thing!


----------



## BloodOath

My WS arrived yesterday. I've had nothing but problems getting this thing to install Windows 7. Finally got some progress today, but I can not get the eSata connectors to work.

Once you guys get your boards tell me if yours have the header for the fan extension card that comes with the Deluxe version? It should be white and right above the front panel connectors. In his video at Tek Syndicate, JJ advised this board would support that card and I've seen pictures of board with the header. My board came with out it. Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> My WS arrived yesterday. I've had nothing but problems getting this thing to install Windows 7. Finally got some progress today, but I can not get the eSata connectors to work.
> 
> Once you guys get your boards tell me if yours have the header for the fan extension card that comes with the Deluxe version? It should be white and right above the front panel connectors. In his video at Tek Syndicate, JJ advised this board would support that card and I've seen pictures of board with the header. My board came with out it. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


I had a heck of a time getting my first board to recognize my M.2 SSD and actually boot from it as well. I will let you know about those headers in the next day or 2.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> My WS arrived yesterday. I've had nothing but problems getting this thing to install Windows 7. Finally got some progress today, but I can not get the eSata connectors to work.
> 
> Once you guys get your boards tell me if yours have the header for the fan extension card that comes with the Deluxe version? It should be white and right above the front panel connectors. In his video at Tek Syndicate, JJ advised this board would support that card and I've seen pictures of board with the header. My board came with out it. Let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting my first board to recognize my M.2 SSD and actually boot from it as well. I will let you know about those headers in the next day or 2.


I'll try and get some good pics of my board when I get it. Finger's crossed!


----------



## Pierre3400

Wow, seems like you guys are having a lot of issues with this board?

Its this down to Bios or drivers?

I just pulled my Z87 last night, the X99e ws isnt in stock here for another 2 weeks, but i'd rather wait, and live a month a or two with my 2500K than buy a bugged motherboard.

My plan is to setup the new board, and run of my current windows with new drivers, i really hope that is possible. Its W7 ultimate.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Got a question for you owners. How hot do your VRM's get? And what's your ambient!


----------



## [email protected]

Latest 0606 UEFI build for the X99-E WS:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnY2xGYk9CMUdXYXM/edit?usp=sharing

Mirror:

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=3E8613852BC739B%216060

Pach list is same as X99-Deluxe - so suggest everyone updates to this build. This will be public shortly.

-Raja


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Wow, seems like you guys are having a lot of issues with this board?
> 
> Its this down to Bios or drivers?
> 
> I just pulled my Z87 last night, the X99e ws isnt in stock here for another 2 weeks, but i'd rather wait, and live a month a or two with my 2500K than buy a bugged motherboard.
> 
> My plan is to setup the new board, and run of my current windows with new drivers, i really hope that is possible. Its W7 ultimate.


Me too, I decided to give it a shot anyway. ASUS has a very active representative on this forum who has been working very hard and doing a great job servicing our community, thank you Raja!

I am hopeful that I don't run across any of the hurdles that others have but if I do I'll be sure to let everyone know what the issue was and when possible, the workaround, so that everyone knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest 0606 UEFI build for the X99-E WS:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnY2xGYk9CMUdXYXM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror:
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=3E8613852BC739B%216060
> 
> Pach list is same as X99-Deluxe - so suggest everyone updates to this build. This will be public shortly.
> 
> -Raja


Thank you very much Raja! You are doing a great job sir, and we appreciate it!!

Is the below the patch list that you are referring to?
Quote:


> 1. Update Intel ucode
> 2. Enhance USB compatibility
> 3. Enhance system stability
> 4. Fix WHQL secure boot
> 5. Fix Xeon CPU DRAM frequency info
> 6. Add SATA controller RAID mode support info


----------



## Canis-X

Updated post #2 with some important troubleshooting steps from Raja that anyone with issues can try. They are also great points to keep in mind when building any rig but more so with X99 as it is so new.


----------



## Pierre3400

Well, since i am forced to wait 2 weeks, all i can do is pick up the popcorn and watch this unfold, hoping for positive.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Well, since i am forced to wait 2 weeks, all i can do is pick up the popcorn and watch this unfold, hoping for positive.


Absolutely! I'm hoping that it is a good show for you! LOL


----------



## mirkoj

hey guys!
I'm also waiting for mbo to be available here at all before getting hands on it. ordered it with my guy but last info I have is that it will be available in between 2 and 6 weeks!!!
And even that who knows really.
Right now I've got all parts but mbo and ram.
But these bad experinece stories makes me wonder...
In my current system there is p9x79-e ws and I'm not really 100% happy with it and makes me wonder a bit to change direction and get something else...
what happens is that I made couple tests with this board and maximus VI her, and two cards that I made test with, 780 direct cu II and titan are performing better on hero board then on this one.
I did everything possible followed all instruction from local asus support but no luck. Performance of both cards is lower on ws board then on hero board.
Plus I have 4 titans here and did tests with even 1 and always the same.
But back to the topic... I'm still a bit worried that x99-e ws will actually under perform as well.... hopefully someone with fully built system will be able to share some experiences soon.
Anyone?
so far got 5960x, corsair 900d case, h100i cooling, 4 titans are waiting in this system will transfer to new one, ax1500i PSU and samsung 850 pro 256gb are nearly here...
only seems that it could take couple weeks or more for 32GB g.skill ripjaws ram and mbo itself.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> hey guys!
> I'm also waiting for mbo to be available here at all before getting hands on it. ordered it with my guy but last info I have is that it will be available in between 2 and 6 weeks!!!
> And even that who knows really.
> Right now I've got all parts but mbo and ram.
> But these bad experinece stories makes me wonder...
> In my current system there is p9x79-e ws and I'm not really 100% happy with it and makes me wonder a bit to change direction and get something else...
> what happens is that I made couple tests with this board and maximus VI her, and two cards that I made test with, 780 direct cu II and titan are performing better on hero board then on this one.
> I did everything possible followed all instruction from local asus support but no luck. Performance of both cards is lower on ws board then on hero board.
> Plus I have 4 titans here and did tests with even 1 and always the same.
> But back to the topic... I'm still a bit worried that x99-e ws will actually under perform as well.... hopefully someone with fully built system will be able to share some experiences soon.
> Anyone?
> so far got 5960x, corsair 900d case, h100i cooling, 4 titans are waiting in this system will transfer to new one, ax1500i PSU and samsung 850 pro 256gb are nearly here...
> only seems that it could take couple weeks or more for 32GB g.skill ripjaws ram and mbo itself.


Can you redo those tests and post the test methodology and testing rigs and results?


----------



## mirkoj

repeating all process is not an option really, I was pulling out cards resetting starting moving.. soo tired of that.
but in short:

1. computer:
p9x79e ws
3930k
32gb ram Kingston hyperx beast
4x evga titan sc
samsung 840 pro ssd 256gb sys
thermaltake toughpower 1500W
win 8.1

2. computer
maximus VI hero
4770k
16gb ram kingston hyperx
256gb kingston v300 ssd sys
thermaltake toughpower 875W
win 8.1

case etc is not important
testing includes results from cinebench, ans softimage 3d program viewport high polygon count cube rotating in viewport.
I tested by putting single card titan and then 780 in hero mbo, and then same thing single card titan then 780 in ws board.
also all test done on same monitor same resolution.

cinebench both 780 and titan in hero mbo gave score of apex 130-140 fps
in p9x79-e ws both cards are lower scored around 90-100 fps with 3930k at 4.0GHz, at stock speeds titan was reaching approx 70-80 fps

in softimage viewport test with high poly count cube rotating on p9x79-e ws both cards with cpu at 4.0 were approx 220-240 fps
in hero mbo 780 had ~260fps and titan ~300fps

then also I;ve noticed a bit lower results in benchmarks like heaven, valey and similar with my 4 titans and compared to some other titans out there and similar setups.

and finally on nvidia forums I;ve found guy that have almost identical system to mine, same mbo cpu titans..
he is reacihng 140 fps on cinebench opengl test wihtouth problem and with arion GPU rendering benchmark achieving score of ~9000 points,
while I'm having hardly hitting 100 fps and arion gpu rendering score of approx 7800 points both using all 4 titans for rendering.

So in all tests done and comparisons around my titams are under performing on p9x79-e ws and with 3930k cpu.

as for bios, I have setup GEN3 and gpu-z confirms [email protected] on all 4 cards, but 3930k is not realy officialy supporting that so no idea if that is correct.
So any ideas I would appreciate help and sorry fora bit offtopic but all problems with my mbo are making me wondering if I should go other route as well.


----------



## Canis-X

FYI, SuperBiiz has reduced the price that they are asking for this board to $500.99 and they have them in stock! If you were looking to get this board for a better price than Newegg, than the time is now!









https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X99E-WS


----------



## Canis-X

SuperBiiz is a pretty cool company, IMO. I called and asked them if they would be willing to refund me the difference in the price of the motherboard, it dropped $34.00 since I bought it on Monday, and I just received the full $34.00 in my PayPal account!

Thanks SuperBiiz!!


----------



## mirkoj

anyone know a single store in states that would ship oversees as well that also have this mbo in stock?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> anyone know a single store in states that would ship oversees as well that also have this mbo in stock?


MYUS
They could buy it for you and ship it to your country.


----------



## scubadiver59

Best you could do is have someone in the states buy it for you, and then ship it...as long as you aren't living in a county that the U.S. has put on a technology restriction list.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I had a heck of a time getting my first board to recognize my M.2 SSD and actually boot from it as well. I will let you know about those headers in the next day or 2.


Thanks. Sorry to take so long to respond. Apparently the issue I'm having is my own ignorance of how UEFI works. I'm finally installed and now configuring my system. I needed to install from my DVD for Windows 7.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Wow, seems like you guys are having a lot of issues with this board?
> 
> Its this down to Bios or drivers?
> 
> I just pulled my Z87 last night, the X99e ws isnt in stock here for another 2 weeks, but i'd rather wait, and live a month a or two with my 2500K than buy a bugged motherboard.
> 
> My plan is to setup the new board, and run of my current windows with new drivers, i really hope that is possible. Its W7 ultimate.


I think for me coming from a p5q deluxe to this board, it's just a learning curve. The board's not the issue. Knowledge of the platform is.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> anyone know a single store in states that would ship oversees as well that also have this mbo in stock?


Where are you at? The motherboard is hittings stocks in Europe in about 10days time. On top of that, due to the Dollar going up , the price is coming down. Here in Denmark, the price dropped 8% this morning, thats a full 50bucks, im really tempted to pre-order at the moment.

EDIT:

I have now Ordered a motherboard, if price goes down, then i can cancel and reorder cheaper, if price goes up, its a win for me.


----------



## mirkoj

I'm in Bosnia but as soon as it hits shelves anywhere in Europe or region i will get hold of it no problem there, just to get to eu at all.
Nice to hear about price drop as well








Got eveyrthing else here but MBO and ram.
How are you guys with g.skill kits of ram, they are a bit harder to find as well right now


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> I'm in Bosnia but as soon as it hits shelves anywhere in Europe or region i will get hold of it no problem there, just to get to eu at all.
> Nice to hear about price drop as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got eveyrthing else here but MBO and ram.
> How are you guys with g.skill kits of ram, they are a bit harder to find as well right now


G.Skill should be coming in, end of this month, but I am also having issues. I do believe i saw them on Caseking.de.


----------



## Canis-X

SuperBiiz's price went back up yesterday evening to $529.99 and they no longer appear to be in stock. Wonder why the price is fluctuating so much.


----------



## mirkoj

Guys..
what do you think about rampage V extreme compared to x99-e ws?
think is taht rampage I can get here in couple days...
x99-e ws.. no idea

my primary use is work and GPU rendering and computer is on practically non stop.
but I do play games as well, triple screen 27" monitor 8000x1440 resolution so not that i don;t like taht as well...

So anyone can give some nice comparison between two of them some main differences beside one big minus fro rampage one is that it cannot support all 4 PCI slots at 16x speeds, and I do plan to plugin my 4 titans evga sc now and later replace with either 980 newer models or new titans.
so I do appreaciate all gaming goodies for ROG mbo but also all ws goodies for ws so.. any ideas, advices?


----------



## Canis-X

ROG class motherboards are typically geared towards the enthusiast overclocking/gaming crowd so their UEFI and software packages are geared that way whereas the WS class boards are geared for stability, 24/7 operation at decent to high loads. I don't think that you would be disappointed in a ROG board, they are built quite well. IMO, it just depends on how long are you willing to wait on the WS or not.


----------



## Pierre3400

I have a question i need an answer to, which PLX chips are on this board, and how bad is latency? Im picking up this bad boy over the Rampage because of looks mainly, but i will be running 3x 7970's to start with.


----------



## mirkoj

from what I saw looking around bunch of forums there doesn't seems to be if any performance impact when comparing x16 to x8 PCI3 speeds.
but not many tests using 4 titans an 4 times x16 vs 4 times x8 on higher resolutions so...
what is your opinion guys, any big loss of performance for both gaming and GPU rendering?
problem with setups like this is hard to find any real life benches to draw any conclusion...


----------



## FreeElectron

The P9X79-E WS is the same thing for x79 platform.

Find reviews of that board where it is compared to the Rampage IV Extreme or the Rampage IV Black Edition.


----------



## jtw473

Just got mine setup, everything stable so far with quad 980s, did a quick oc on the 5960x to 4.4 but ill wait for my blocks to come in before I really push it.


----------



## mirkoj

can you share some cinebench15 scores?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> I have a question i need an answer to, which PLX chips are on this board, and how bad is latency? Im picking up this bad boy over the Rampage because of looks mainly, but i will be running 3x 7970's to start with.


I believe that they have been identified as being PEX 8747 chips. When I get my board, I plan on getting some pics of the VRM's so I'll get some of the PLX chips as well so that we know for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtw473*
> 
> Just got mine setup, everything stable so far with quad 980s, did a quick oc on the 5960x to 4.4 but ill wait for my blocks to come in before I really push it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome!! Look forward to your opinion on the board and the platform! When are you planing on running some benches?


----------



## jtw473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> can you share some cinebench15 scores?


cpu @4.4 cache @3.8
score 1716


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I believe that they have been identified as being PEX 8747 chips. When I get my board, I plan on getting some pics of the VRM's so I'll get some of the PLX chips as well so that we know for sure.
> Awesome!! Look forward to your opinion on the board and the platform! When are you planing on running some benches?


I will look forward to having the confirmed, cos then we are at a max latency of 100ns,


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest 0606 UEFI build for the X99-E WS:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnY2xGYk9CMUdXYXM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror:
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=3E8613852BC739B%216060
> 
> Pach list is same as X99-Deluxe - so suggest everyone updates to this build. This will be public shortly.
> 
> -Raja


Awesome that is good to hear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> I have a question i need an answer to, which PLX chips are on this board, and how bad is latency? Im picking up this bad boy over the Rampage because of looks mainly, but i will be running 3x 7970's to start with.


Not much. If you flip the motherboard around and take a look at the picture and all the Black PCIe-16 slot is a 8X you can count the pins on the back of the board. The PLX chips only used on two slots grey slot when when more lane needed to open when the CPU runs out of the 40 lane the PLX chip takes over. So if you used all 4 blue PCIe the bottom two starts to share and used for PLX chip to processed the lane for open and close pathways. Now if you have used all of the Grey PCIe and used a few blacks ones but your card are 4x or 8X or 2 x cards in slots the PLX chips will automatic will swtiches and count it lane on the each slots on a path ways on the PCIe slots. It will used all the lanes till you needed more the PLX will start to work you might get 2ns to 4ns or little more from processing the lane from the PLX it all depens how many lanes and slots are used.


----------



## Canis-X

I have a link at the bottom of the OP that explains PLX technology pretty well.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I have a link at the bottom of the OP that explains PLX technology pretty well.


where? I would likes to read that


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> where? I would likes to read that


PLX PLX info is the header, it is in my original (first) post in this thread.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> PLX PLX info is the header, it is in my original (first) post in this thread.


Ha i thought the video was part of that links and plus thinking that she would tell me all about. :| I guess i skiped that part. Thanks Bro


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Btw Canis-X here my build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1516276/the-black-xeon-workstaion-gaming-ddr4-build#post_22944012

Someone asked about what all the Xeon and I7 CPU that this board support??

I think seam like they support the E5- V1600-v3 family and E5-v2600-v3 family of Xeon and 5900K and X models family of Intel I7.


----------



## Nanu

Anyone using this with a CPU water block? I was at a "meet" sometime back where we had the Deluxe and the R5E x99's to play with and we had some issues with mounting LN2 on the Deluxe.

Mainly the CPU Rear bracket on the deluxe does not let the Pins for the LN2 mount to go thru, whereas the R5E, the Holes are thru and it is easy to mount the LN2, by just removing the back plate.
We had to swap the CPU Bracket from the ROG board in order to get the LN2 cup to mount to the Deluxe board.

Can anyone tell if they have been able to mount LN2 on this with its stock CPU bracket???
Is anyone using this with any CPU water blocks??

It seems as the CPU bracket on this is the same as on the Deluxe.

I have posted the 2 images of the boards below the Deluxe, and the R5E :




Thanks a lot.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

So...leaning towards this board. Question now is 5960x, E5-1680v3, E5-1660v3, E5-2967v3, E5-2687Wv3..


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Ha i thought the video was part of that links and plus thinking that she would tell me all about. :| I guess i skiped that part. Thanks Bro


No worries!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Btw Canis-X here my build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1516276/the-black-xeon-workstaion-gaming-ddr4-build#post_22944012
> 
> Someone asked about what all the Xeon and I7 CPU that this board support??
> 
> I think seam like they support the E5- V1600-v3 family and E5-v2600-v3 family of Xeon and 5900K and X models family of Intel I7.


I'll give it a look over! Thanks for the link!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Anyone using this with a CPU water block? I was at a "meet" sometime back where we had the Deluxe and the R5E x99's to play with and we had some issues with mounting LN2 on the Deluxe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly the CPU Rear bracket on the deluxe does not let the Pins for the LN2 mount to go thru, whereas the R5E, the Holes are thru and it is easy to mount the LN2, by just removing the back plate.
> We had to swap the CPU Bracket from the ROG board in order to get the LN2 cup to mount to the Deluxe board.
> 
> Can anyone tell if they have been able to mount LN2 on this with its stock CPU bracket???
> Is anyone using this with any CPU water blocks??
> 
> It seems as the CPU bracket on this is the same as on the Deluxe.
> 
> I have posted the 2 images of the boards below the Deluxe, and the R5E :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I know that the RIVE came with two back-plate options so that might have been what you were seeing with the R5E, not 100% sure though. I'll be mounting my ss phase change cooler to this board which has a similar mounting type to LN2 so I'll let you know if I run into any issues or not.

Edit:

My motherboard made it through the check point in IL and is en route to TN. Looks like I won't get it until Monday.....bummer!

Edit x2:

You guys want to do a member-like thing in this thread? Like a spreadsheet with names, hardware, OC's and possibly a signature link to the thread? I could whip something up, never done the spreadsheet thing before so if someone could point me in a direction I can get it sorted out. Let me know what you think, yes or no and what we should include in the spreadsheet.


----------



## TheGovernment

I got my board and chip yesterday. Got my loop all setup (again lol) and everything works! lol. setup the ram at 2800 xmp settings and no issues. My first board refused to work with xmp with my corsair LPX 2800, new board with same bios, works fine. I updated to the latest bios this morning and haven't had any issues so far. Just getting my case in order, run some stability tests and hopefully wil start OC'n tonight!. Hopefully all goes well this time hahaha.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I got my board and chip yesterday. Got my loop all setup (again lol) and everything works! lol. setup the ram at 2800 xmp settings and no issues. My first board refused to work with xmp with my corsair LPX 2800, new board with same bios, works fine. I updated to the latest bios this morning and haven't had any issues so far. Just getting my case in order, run some stability tests and hopefully wil start OC'n tonight!. Hopefully all goes well this time hahaha.


Awesome! Glad to hear that everything is working correctly this time. Take a couple shots of your rig and post them up so that we can admire the board!


----------



## TheGovernment

Check that, XMP only booted 2 time and now refuses to boot LOL. I'm just getting everything up to date and getting all my stuff re-installed. I went fresh and deleted every drive, to have a fresh start. All my music and files go onto my NAS server, so the PC only has games and some music on it lol.


----------



## edruns69

Looking to purchase a Asus X99-E WS. Want to install a Noctua NH-D15 heatsink. The Noctua website says "The cooler is extending over the first PCI-E x16 slot, so please use the other available PCI-E slot(s) for your video card(s).". Is it possible to install dual Nvidia 970 cards (in SLI mode) in PCIe x16_3 and PCIe x16_5 slots and leave the top PCIe_1 slot empty?


----------



## Nanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Check that, XMP only booted 2 time and now refuses to boot LOL. I'm just getting everything up to date and getting all my stuff re-installed. I went fresh and deleted every drive, to have a fresh start. All my music and files go onto my NAS server, so the PC only has games and some music on it lol.


Looking Nice









Did you face any issue installing the water block? Is the mounting exactly the same as LGA2011?
What waterblock are you using on the CPU?

Also what slot are you using the Second GPU in?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Looking Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you face any issue installing the water block? Is the mounting exactly the same as LGA2011?
> What waterblock are you using on the CPU?
> 
> Also what slot are you using the Second GPU in?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Nope, fit great with room to spare.... yep same mounting as 2011.... Koolance 830i......GPU's are in 1 and 3 with ZxR soundcard in 5.


----------



## Nanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Nope, fit great with room to spare.... yep same mounting as 2011.... Koolance 830i......GPU's are in 1 and 3 with ZxR soundcard in 5.


Cheers,

I am looking to fit the BitsPower Summit Water Block to this once my board arrives,
unfortunately in this country it is gonna be around the mid of this month.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Check that, XMP only booted 2 time and now refuses to boot LOL. I'm just getting everything up to date and getting all my stuff re-installed. I went fresh and deleted every drive, to have a fresh start. All my music and files go onto my NAS server, so the PC only has games and some music on it lol.


Very nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> No worries!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a look over! Thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the RIVE came with two back-plate options so that might have been what you were seeing with the R5E, not 100% sure though. I'll be mounting my ss phase change cooler to this board which has a similar mounting type to LN2 so I'll let you know if I run into any issues or not.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> My motherboard made it through the check point in IL and is en route to TN. Looks like I won't get it until Monday.....bummer!
> 
> Edit x2:
> 
> You guys want to do a member-like thing in this thread? Like a spreadsheet with names, hardware, OC's and possibly a signature link to the thread? I could whip something up, never done the spreadsheet thing before so if someone could point me in a direction I can get it sorted out. Let me know what you think, yes or no and what we should include in the spreadsheet.


You can count me in. I do a member for this At a noob stock mode lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edruns69*
> 
> Looking to purchase a Asus X99-E WS. Want to install a Noctua NH-D15 heatsink. The Noctua website says "The cooler is extending over the first PCI-E x16 slot, so please use the other available PCI-E slot(s) for your video card(s).". Is it possible to install dual Nvidia 970 cards (in SLI mode) in PCIe x16_3 and PCIe x16_5 slots and leave the top PCIe_1 slot empty?


Yes sir it can switches from any slots on the Grey slots you can still do SLi and used your card on a different slot. The black is just a 8x PCIe3.0. half of the pins are soldered on the black slots of a black PCIe x16 slot and it end up being as a 8x mode PCIe 3.0 But you could still use it as a SLI if you got a slim sigle slot card on those black slots. You can have two workstation video card like quadros and firepro and Link as crossfire or Sli and have one montior hooked up to it and the other slots you can put another set of video card and they are gaming video card and link up to another monitor. As long as you got the driver set right.


----------



## Nanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can count me in. I do a member for this At a noob stock mode lol..


Oh well, "Noob Sock Mode"







...this is my first thread on the forum to post on. Been a silent member for 4 years.


----------



## Canis-X

Welcome!!


----------



## Canis-X

Hey, thank to whoever left me a +REP, much appreciated!


----------



## TheGovernment

Man, this board is kicking my ass. I can't change anything without it failing to boot. No ram changes at all, no OC at all. It's pretty frustrating. can change anything in the boot menu but if I try to even make one simple change in the AItweaker, no matter what it is, even changing the memory voltage from auto to 1.25 (or any but manual) , it fails to boot..... urgh lol


----------



## Canis-X

There have been a few folks that have reported similar experiences with different boards. I wonder if I can replicate this, I would love to figure it out. I get my board tomorrow so we'll see. Sorry to hear that you are going through this though.

Have you tried setting your cpu input voltage to 1.9v?


----------



## TheGovernment

It's funny, If I leave everything to auto on the cpu side, change my ratio on my cpu to 45, it boots and passes all stress tests no issues... Auto is giving cpu 1.306V... If I do it manually at any voltage, it won't boot. So as far as it's sits now, temps never get over 60c, CPU is stable at 4.5 @ 1.306V step speed enabled and turbo off.
Now my issues is the ram (which was also the issue with CPU) it doesn't like me doing anything with it lol. I'll plug away but have a Jets game tonight so it will have to wait till tomorrow.... At least I know I got a good CPU this time!!


----------



## BloodOath

Anyone that's gotten this board, have any of you had any issues booting with an eSATA drive attached? Boot up returns the F1 error and if I go on anyway windows returns a BSOD or just hangs. It might be my enclosure or cable, but I wonder if others have this issue. Strangely in the manual the eSATA ports while noted a couple places have no real description. I can not seem to find any options to configure it in the BIOS either.

Second, do any of your boards have a white 5 pin connector above the front panel pins for the fan expansion card that this board was to support? Its the one bundled with the Deluxe board. I see pics at newegg of the board with the connector, but mine came without it. I'll get a replacement it this was an early production model, but I do not want to do that if they just removed the feature. I think one other person here, TheGovernment, noted they did not have it either on an early production board they returned. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> It's funny, If I leave everything to auto on the cpu side, change my ratio on my cpu to 45, it boots and passes all stress tests no issues... Auto is giving cpu 1.306V... If I do it manually at any voltage, it won't boot. So as far as it's sits now, temps never get over 60c, CPU is stable at 4.5 @ 1.306V step speed enabled and turbo off.
> Now my issues is the ram (which was also the issue with CPU) it doesn't like me doing anything with it lol. I'll plug away but have a Jets game tonight so it will have to wait till tomorrow.... At least I know I got a good CPU this time!!


Hmmm, so have you tried setting the CPU Input Voltage to 1.9v?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> Anyone that's gotten this board, have any of you had any issues booting with an eSATA drive attached? Boot up returns the F1 error and if I go on anyway windows returns a BSOD or just hangs. It might be my enclosure or cable, but I wonder if others have this issue. Strangely in the manual the eSATA ports while noted a couple places have no real description. I can not seem to find any options to configure it in the BIOS either.
> 
> Second, do any of your boards have a white 5 pin connector above the front panel pins for the fan expansion card that this board was to support? Its the one bundled with the Deluxe board. I see pics at newegg of the board with the connector, but mine came without it. I'll get a replacement it this was an early production model, but I do not want to do that if they just removed the feature. I think one other person here, TheGovernment, noted they did not have it either on an early production board they returned. Thanks for any input.


I can test the eSATA as well when I get my board and as stated, will take some pics so that you can see if our boards differ.


----------



## BloodOath

Thanks.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Anyone want to take a stab at what you think the E5-1691v3 will hit the market at $?


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at what you think the E5-1691v3 will hit the market at $?


If you could source one, I would say similar to or a bit less than the 14-core DP E5-2697 v3: $2500+. The E5-1691 V3 runs a bit slower base and boost. Seeing that the E5-1660 v3 octa-core (5960X analog) is unlocked, _maybe, just maybe_ the higher-end UP SKUs are unlocked. I doubt Intel would do this with anything higher than the E5-1660 v3, though.

Imagine running all fourteen cores at 4.0+ GHz. What a powerhouse that would be. I'm sure the X99-E WS can handle such a load though.

Just some guesses on the exceedingly rare UP Xeons based on Intel's DP E5-26xx v3 product stack:

Code:



Code:


CPU:            C/T:    Hz/Boost:       Cache:  TDP:    Cost?
Xeon E5-1681 v3 10/20   2.9 / 3.5 GHz   25 MB   135W    $1800+?
Xeon E5-1686 v3 12/24   2.6 / 3.3 GHz   30 MB   135W    $2100+?
Xeon E5-1691 v3 14/28   2.5 / 3.4 GHz   35 MB   135W    $2500+?

I'm not even sure these SKUs fully exist yet. The best UP CPU listed available in my company's PartnerDirect portal is the E5-1680 V3, no mention of the higher-end models as of yet.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hmmm, so have you tried setting the CPU Input Voltage to 1.9v?
> I can test the eSATA as well when I get my board and as stated, will take some pics so that you can see if our boards differ.


I have tried everything lol. I had a friend over this morning that used to work alienware, assembling their systems and oc'ing etc. He tried for a few hours and gave up LOL. I know some if it's just inexperience on this platform but it just seems very stubborn lol. Whats funny is that it boot on XMP once and passed all tests, only to never boot again and constantly getting blue screens and system check errors.

I'm hoping I can find someone with the same LPX 2800 ram that has it running properly and just plug in their settings to see if it may give me more insight. My buddy says I should throw the crap ram in the garbage LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Good LPX modules will run 3200 with some tuning.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> If you could source one, I would say similar to or a bit less than the 14-core DP E5-2697 v3: $2500+. The E5-1691 V3 runs a bit slower base and boost. Seeing that the E5-1660 v3 octa-core (5960X analog) is unlocked, _maybe, just maybe_ the higher-end UP SKUs are unlocked. I doubt Intel would do this with anything higher than the E5-1660 v3, though.
> 
> Imagine running all fourteen cores at 4.0+ GHz. What a powerhouse that would be. I'm sure the X99-E WS can handle such a load though.
> 
> Just some guesses on the exceedingly rare UP Xeons based on Intel's DP E5-26xx v3 product stack:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU:            C/T:    Hz/Boost:       Cache:  TDP:    Cost?
> Xeon E5-1681 v3 10/20   2.9 / 3.5 GHz   25 MB   135W    $1800+?
> Xeon E5-1686 v3 12/24   2.6 / 3.3 GHz   30 MB   135W    $2100+?
> Xeon E5-1691 v3 14/28   2.5 / 3.4 GHz   35 MB   135W    $2500+?
> 
> I'm not even sure these SKUs fully exist yet. The best UP CPU listed available in my company's PartnerDirect portal is the E5-1680 V3, no mention of the higher-end models as of yet.


I have sent some emails out to a few contacts (I work for Lenovo). I am meeting with Intel in the coming weeks and will see if my contact has any info (he is on the exec sales side..so not sure he would get that technical / granular).

I would love to be able to combine the Asus X99 WS + an unlocked 10 core+ cpu.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I have tried everything lol. I had a friend over this morning that used to work alienware, assembling their systems and oc'ing etc. He tried for a few hours and gave up LOL. I know some if it's just inexperience on this platform but it just seems very stubborn lol. Whats funny is that it boot on XMP once and passed all tests, only to never boot again and constantly getting blue screens and system check errors.
> 
> I'm hoping I can find someone with the same LPX 2800 ram that has it running properly and just plug in their settings to see if it may give me more insight. My buddy says I should throw the crap ram in the garbage LOL


Does Corsair have a user forum? Perhaps contacting them would provide more info concerning any vital sub-timings for your model RAM?


----------



## scubadiver59

Is the LPX DDR4 tht TheGovernment is using non-ECC? Is he the only one suffering this anomaly?

What have been the results with ECC DDR4 thus far?

I have yet to turn my board on and I'm beginning to wonder what will happen when I finally do?!


----------



## MacG32

Amazon has these listed here as well. I just ordered mine and a 5930K from them. They will be here no later than November 5th. I'm just waiting on this memory to become available again and I'll be set.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Oh well, "Noob Sock Mode"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this is my first thread on the forum to post on. Been a silent member for 4 years.


Sweeet man. Yeah I know what you mean. Welcome back









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Anyone want to take a stab at what you think the E5-1691v3 will hit the market at $?


Man I rather go with this if I had the money. high clock per core. lol 160 watts









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117483&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Processors+-+Servers-_-N82E16819117483&gclid=CMaQgP36lsECFQsKaQodkCgAfQ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I have sent some emails out to a few contacts (I work for Lenovo). I am meeting with Intel in the coming weeks and will see if my contact has any info (he is on the exec sales side..so not sure he would get that technical / granular).
> I would love to be able to combine the Asus X99 WS + an unlocked 10 core+ cpu.


check out the link above me I think this would do well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Is the LPX DDR4 tht TheGovernment is using non-ECC? Is he the only one suffering this anomaly?
> 
> What have been the results with ECC DDR4 thus far?
> 
> I have yet to turn my board on and I'm beginning to wonder what will happen when I finally do?!


If you are running and working just fine tell us lol.







Man I hate having bad rams or bad slot on motherboard rams slots. I hate those issue before from other boards and other brands and this brands from DDR3 and DDR2.

It happends if you got a bad motherboard and other hardware related issue. It scary and it sucks and take up your times.. Just have to find that good complete working board. Just never know. Some does have some heatting issue becasue of the board is not working at 100% but maybe some parts in there are not fully functional working parts and it still works you know and it bearly runing and sometime bearly going fast people just never knew there PC is not working as a fully functional PC. And other related hardware issue and PCe issue too. I rmemebering having to have to replace my old Foxconn motherboard 4 times till I found a good working PCIe and memory slots working with all the 1066 DDR2 and my rams works fine out of 2 motherboard in all 4 slots and did thought i had rams issue till i fonud other issue was motherboard related. So far this 4th board works..And yet I haven't looked back in upgrading a pc in a longtime. I had a few bad Asus and other brands happens to me by building other PC and myself another puter from cheap to high $ board just goes both ways. Sometime it was BiOS then few times thought man it something else to it too. So it just a lucky out of a draw just never know. Plus some bad rams too. Just knowing if your parts really works then yeah. I would RMA parts if haves to. Even at random gueses. It happens. And it if sucks if you have to go to pay shipping back and forth too.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Amazon has these listed here as well. I just ordered mine and a 5930K from them. They will be here no later than November 5th. I'm just waiting on this memory to become available again and I'll be set.


Right on man that is cool man

I would get some G skill for little cheaper in prices. No heatsink needed it get cooler if there are no heatsink at this rated speed anything above 2800 would need it. Never know some day when are you up for water cooling the rams might be the best for it and you could apply water cooling kit on it without void the warranty


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Sweeet man. Yeah I know what you mean. Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I rather go with this if I had the money. high clock per core. lol 160 watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117483&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Processors+-+Servers-_-N82E16819117483&gclid=CMaQgP36lsECFQsKaQodkCgAfQ
> check out the link above me I think this would do well.


You might want to see if there are any ES chips out for this one. I'm not sure that any other chips, other than the E5-46xx series, are available on fleabay, but it's worth a shot. I have ES chips on all my 4Ps that I was folding on and never had an issue with them. Just a thought...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> If you are running and working just fine tell us lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I hate having bad rams or bad slot on motherboard rams slots. I hate those issue before from other boards and other brands and this brands from DDR3 and DDR2.
> 
> It happens if you got a bad motherboard and other hardware related issue. It scary and it sucks and take up your times.. Just have to find that good complete working board. Just never know. Some does have some heating issue because of the board is not working at 100% but maybe some parts in there are not fully functional working parts and it still works you know and it barley running and sometime barely going fast people just never knew there PC is not working as a fully functional PC. And other related hardware issue and PCIe issue too. I remembering having to have to replace my old Foxconn motherboard 4 times till I found a good working PCIe and memory slots working with all the 1066 DDR2 and my rams works fine out of 2 motherboard in all 4 slots and did thought i had rams issue till i found other issue was motherboard related. So far this 4th board works..And yet I haven't looked back in upgrading a PC in a longtime. I had a few bad Asus and other brands happens to me by building other PC and myself another puter from cheap to high $ board just goes both ways. Sometime it was BIOS then few times thought man it something else to it too. So it just a lucky out of a draw just never know. Plus some bad rams too. Just knowing if your parts really works then yeah. I would RMA parts if haves to. Even at random guesses. It happens. And it if sucks if you have to go to pay shipping back and forth too.


Asus boards always seem to have issues with them, especially when the new chipsets come out, X79 was no better than the x99 coming out now. I'm willing to be that most manufacturers were designing and building at a furious rate in preparation for Intel to drop the new Haswell-E chips on the market and wanted to be the first out with their boards. I haven't heard of any issues with the other mobo manufacturers but some of you might be able to chime in with what you've heard. Hopefully a few BIOS fixes are forthcoming to solve some of the issues I've read about.

As far as mobos go, knock on wood, I've NEVER had a bad board...at least not one that I didn't do something to (like when I had a CPU fall from my grip and land on the CPU pins on the mobo--that hurt in more ways than one).


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Amazon has these listed here as well. I just ordered mine and a 5930K from them. They will be here no later than November 5th. I'm just waiting on this memory to become available again and I'll be set.


Thanks for the Amazon link, I added it to the OP.

My board's out for delivery currently. Finger's crossed that UPS didn't miss-handle it and that it runs properly. I completely tore my rig down yesterday so that I could clean everything up real good. Still need to clean all of the watercooling parts so it may take me a few days to get everything back up and running.


----------



## Canis-X

The board has been delivered!! Too bad that I still have 5.5 hours left in my work day + the commute home.


----------



## mirkoj

heheh smell of new hardware.. is there something better?








my stuff i coming on Wed but having problem with ram now... out of stock everywhere!
waiting on g.skill ripjaws 2666Mhz but who knows when they will be available


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> heheh smell of new hardware.. is there something better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my stuff i coming on Wed but having problem with ram now... out of stock everywhere!
> waiting on g.skill ripjaws 2666Mhz but who knows when they will be available


Absolutely, a good Giordano's pizza smells fantastic compared to new hardware!!! It just doesn't last as long...LOL


----------



## mirkoj

true BUT you can order pizza and open up cold beer WHILE you are unwrapping new hardware so...







)


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Right on man that is cool man
> 
> I would get some G skill for little cheaper in prices. No heatsink needed it get cooler if there are no heatsink at this rated speed anything above 2800 would need it. Never know some day when are you up for water cooling the rams might be the best for it and you could apply water cooling kit on it without void the warranty


Thanks. I'm not so worried about price and more worried about tighter timings and lower latencies. AData is using Hynix for that series/latency, so I'm all for it. I would never water cool RAM. Removing heatsinks and default cooling options normally don't void warranties when water cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thanks for the Amazon link, I added it to the OP.


You're welcome. Good deal.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> true BUT you can order pizza and open up cold beer WHILE you are unwrapping new hardware so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh soooo true!!


----------



## theirlaw

Any word on a full board water block?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

i believe EK is listening to the demand being voiced by ASUS WS users/perspective users.

I am holding out on making a decision on a few things...like will there be a waterblock solution for this board.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theirlaw*
> 
> Any word on a full board water block?


It doesn't look as though EK has any plans at this time.

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?mb_mbs=821


----------



## TheGovernment

I tried a set of Gskill 2800s today from a guy at work, same issues. Will not even boot at anything other than 2133 lol. It won't even post at any xmp setting, just keeps shutting down over and over. Setting it manually I get the same thing, failure to post. I'm taking the ram back tonight to ME and getting them to test it along with the board just to make sure.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I tried a set of Gskill 2800s today from a guy at work, same issues. Will not even boot at anything other than 2133 lol. It won't even post at any xmp setting, just keeps shutting down over and over. Setting it manually I get the same thing, failure to post. I'm taking the ram back tonight to ME and getting them to test it along with the board just to make sure.


This is deeply disappointing.......


----------



## Canis-X

Well, I am disappoint! The board that I received had major problems to say the least!

Heat sink on left side of VRMs was broken off and flopping around in the anti-static bag.
CMOS battery holder solder joint on top was broken and only hanging on by the bottom solder joint.
One of the pins on the socket was bent and appeared to be discolored as well.
I could have glued the heat-sink on and got the socket pin back in place but I'm not messing around with re-soldering the CMOS battery socket back on the board, nope. I stopped looking for stuff that was wrong with it after finding those three things, so who knows what else could have been wrong. Such a BIG disappointment. The shipping box that I received was in really good shape, imo, however whoever packed it only put the bubble plastic on 2 of the 6 sides of the motherboard box. Photos below (potato pics sorry, I can setup the tripod and use a different camera if needed):


----------



## TheGovernment

Canis-x, that sucks, I HATE getting mess up stuff. You know that bent pin on the socket had to have happened at the factory too!

I just got back for getting my board tested ( I've got a friend that works there) We put my CPU and ram into a RVE and it booted up and ran at XMP speeds no problems at all..... lol
We tried a few other CPU's and ram combo's on the board and had a bit of luck, we literally had 14 people there trying pretty much everything. We got a set of Dominators to run @ 2800 but they needed 1.45V to be stable and 1.1 vvsca







I've found this board like everything to be set at Auto. It's just stubborn as heck lol.
Hopefully the next bios update may help out a bit. I did eventually get my set of LPX to 2600 but with insane numbers to be stable. I wish ME sold the WS so I could directly compare them to see if they are all as stubborn as mine LOL.


----------



## mirkoj

so sorry about the board, I do understand how it must feel waiting for it and then this...
well once I received my new katana sword just to find it broken!! but this is even worse.
a lot of issues and problems.. feels a bit lucky to change mind and ordered rampage V extreme instead but still who knows if that will be ok as well..
and with ram nowhere on sight to be available who knows when will be able to test it at all..
but really shame... these are flag ship boards, would expect them to arrive and premium state and properly packed as well


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Canis-x, that sucks, I HATE getting mess up stuff. You know that bent pin on the socket had to have happened at the factory too!
> 
> I just got back for getting my board tested ( I've got a friend that works there) We put my CPU and ram into a RVE and it booted up and ran at XMP speeds no problems at all..... lol
> We tried a few other CPU's and ram combo's on the board and had a bit of luck, we literally had 14 people there trying pretty much everything. We got a set of Dominators to run @ 2800 but they needed 1.45V to be stable and 1.1 vvsca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found this board like everything to be set at Auto. It's just stubborn as heck lol.
> Hopefully the next bios update may help out a bit. I did eventually get my set of LPX to 2600 but with insane numbers to be stable. I wish ME sold the WS so I could directly compare them to see if they are all as stubborn as mine LOL.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> so sorry about the board, I do understand how it must feel waiting for it and then this...
> well once I received my new katana sword just to find it broken!! but this is even worse.
> a lot of issues and problems.. feels a bit lucky to change mind and ordered rampage V extreme instead but still who knows if that will be ok as well..
> and with ram nowhere on sight to be available who knows when will be able to test it at all..
> but really shame... these are flag ship boards, would expect them to arrive and premium state and properly packed as well


Thanks! Fortunately, I spoke with SuperBiiz and they have kept a few on reserve for instances such as these. After several long conversations with them I had to purchase another (at the same price I got the first one for, $500.99) to so I could get the board sooner but they are shipping it to me 3 day express. The other bad board will be returned and I'll get a refund on that one. The family and I are going on a weekend vacation starting Friday morning, bright and early, so I hope that I get the replacement board before then.


----------



## FreeElectron

I'm starting to wonder if anyone had a good experience with this board.
ANYONE AT ALL?
I'm seriously thinking to find another board.


----------



## DAMIT

Hi all, I've been lurking on the site for a while and have been paying close attention to this thread as I'm currently building a new workstaion with the thought of using this board.

They're only just starting to become available in the UK now and I had really high hopes for this board. But now I'm wondering whether to hold off for a bit as not many people seem to be having much luck with it, which is quite concerning. Hopefully this just a few isolated cases though and some of the other technical problems will be solved with a bios update.

oh and by the way I asked JJ on his PCDIY site if there had been any revision changes to the board and this was his reply *"No changes outside of the Fan Xpert fan hub extension module support has been removed. Otherwise the board is the same"*


----------



## TheGovernment

My ram issues could likely be fixed with a bios update. I'm curious to see if any other owners are having a hard time with the ram. We did have better luck with other ram but ME is pretty limited to what they have on hand. I've been plugging away on it tonight and have it running stable @ 2600 @ 1.35V, anything less won't even post and I can't get it to run any higher. I'll fully admit I generally never really had to bother much with ram, other than my first 3 RIVE boards that refused to see more than 1 stick, the 4th one worked perfectly with 2 separate 32 gig kits. Other than my first board going out, my new board has been pretty stable, no crashes other than what I caused.
I'm actually pretty happy with the board once I'm figuring things out on it. It's just being picky ATM, I'm sure it will get updated and work its self out. There are all sorts of quirks on all the boards.


----------



## DAMIT

Good to hear you're having a bit more luck with your board now TheGoverment







as you say I'd expect ram issues like the ones you've encountered to be fixed or at least improved with future bios updates. I guess its to be expected in some ways though with such a new platform.

Would be nice to hear a few more good experiences from others with this board before I pull the trigger on getting one myself though.


----------



## TheGovernment

Sooo, I got my hands on another WS board today (bought another from newegg a bit ago to try out, came today







) Took my system apart and gave it a try. Ding ding ding! 4.5GHZ oc with no effort and 3000 mhz ram with 125 strap, 1.17 vccsa and 1.65v to the ddr4. It literally took 2 minutes to do! I'm in the process of finding the voltage for the CPU to be stable, Auto has it at 1.389V @ 4.5 and 1.315v @ 4.375... Both were rock stable, so I'm gonna work my way back down and hopefully it will run close to 1.32V at 4.5GHZ and I'll be a happy camper!

I knew my board was being a tool, I just kept thinking thinking that I was going bonkers, no one could figure this thing out! So I also sold my current board for my cost to a guy at work that has no need to OC ever, just an actual workstation for his CAD stuff.

What I don't understand is what was up with the other board! Man it was sooooo frustrating lol. My buddy only has 2133 ram and we oc'd his 5960x to 4GHZ and he's done.

edit for fudged numbers.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Sooo, I got my hands on another WS board today (bought another from newegg a bit ago to try out, came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Took my system apart and gave it a try. Ding ding ding! 4.5GHZ oc with no effort and 3000 mhz ram with 125 strap, *1.17 vccsa and 2.6v* to the ddr4. It literally took 2 minutes to do! I'm in the process of finding the voltage for the CPU to be stable, Auto has it at 1.389V @ 4.5 and 1.315v @ 4.375... Both were rock stable, so I'm gonna work my way back down and hopefully it will run close to 1.32V at 4.5GHZ and I'll be a happy camper!
> 
> I knew my board was being a tool, I just kept thinking thinking that I was going bonkers, no one could figure this thing out! So I also sold my current board for my cost to a guy at work that has no need to OC ever, just an actual workstation for his CAD stuff.
> 
> What I don't understand is what was up with the other board! Man it was sooooo frustrating lol. My buddy only has 2133 ram and we oc'd his 5960x to 4GHZ and he's done.











I am glad things have worked out for you finally.

But are those voltages real?








I thought that max DRAM voltage should be 1.65v and that is considered pushing it.

Also can you do a video of the board?
Finally if possible can you show the Power phase area?


----------



## TheGovernment

opps, ya 1.65v for the ram, typo. lol

I've actually went back to 100 strap and got 4.5ghz @1.31v (4.6 needs a bit more tweaking) , ram at 2800 @ 1.65V, 1.17 vccsa.
Thats where everything will say. Happy as a clam with that.

The board is exactly the same other than the cpu socket, as my first board.


----------



## Canis-X

Awesome man! Congrats and I'm glad that you have a good system now. May I ask what the difference between the sockets were?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Anyone using this with a CPU water block? I was at a "meet" sometime back where we had the Deluxe and the R5E x99's to play with and we had some issues with mounting LN2 on the Deluxe.
> 
> Mainly the CPU Rear bracket on the deluxe does not let the Pins for the LN2 mount to go thru, whereas the R5E, the Holes are thru and it is easy to mount the LN2, by just removing the back plate.
> We had to swap the CPU Bracket from the ROG board in order to get the LN2 cup to mount to the Deluxe board.
> 
> Can anyone tell if they have been able to mount LN2 on this with its stock CPU bracket???
> Is anyone using this with any CPU water blocks??
> 
> It seems as the CPU bracket on this is the same as on the Deluxe.
> 
> I have posted the 2 images of the boards below the Deluxe, and the R5E :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.


So my first board is a dud but I took some pics of it since I have to wait for the replacement board to arrive. You can use an LN2 back plate on this board, there are pass-through holes through the PCB, however there is a thin plastic sticker that you would need to go through that is stuck the bottom of the front bracket. I took a decent pic of the back side of the board at one of the holes to give you a visual reference. Hope that this helps answer your question. I need to do a bit of a tear down on this bad board to get more pics of the VRMs and PLX chips so I'll try and get some good shots of the bracket removed so that I can show you a bit more of that sticker and the front of the PCB as well.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> opps, ya 1.65v for the ram, typo. lol
> 
> I've actually went back to 100 strap and got 4.5ghz @1.31v (4.6 needs a bit more tweaking) , ram at 2800 @ 1.65V, 1.17 vccsa.
> Thats where everything will say. Happy as a clam with that.
> 
> The board is exactly the same other than the cpu socket, as my first board.


You sure that's 1.65v or is it 1.35v for the RAM? Pushing 1.65v for DDR4 isn't recommended at all.


----------



## Nanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> So my first board is a dud but I took some pics of it since I have to wait for the replacement board to arrive. You can use an LN2 back plate on this board, there are pass-through holes through the PCB, however there is a thin plastic sticker that you would need to go through that is stuck the bottom of the front bracket. I took a decent pic of the back side of the board at one of the holes to give you a visual reference. Hope that this helps answer your question. I need to do a bit of a tear down on this bad board to get more pics of the VRMs and PLX chips so I'll try and get some good shots of the bracket removed so that I can show you a bit more of that sticker and the front of the PCB as well.


Exactly, So not are there any issues with installing other CPU water bloacks, mainly lets say the BitsPower Summit or the XSPC Raystorm?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks
> I wanted to know if this board have all true phases or if it is using doublers.


Took some close ups of the VRM area with the heatsink removed for ya as promised. I'm not really sure what I am looking at so you'll have to let me/us know.









Edit: Took some better pics of the VRM chips


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> I will look forward to having the confirmed, cos then we are at a max latency of 100ns,


As promised, here are the close-ups of the PLX chips on the ASUS X99-E WS board. They are PLX PEX8747.


----------



## M125

Really nice overclocks in here with the octa-core 5960X!

Here is a "little" E5-1650 v3 six-core, fully unlocked:

http://valid.x86.fr/zzud00

^^^Pulled from a Dell Precision 5810, so it should be an OEM/Tray CPU. I would assume the boxed version is the same. Will test that with my personal system.

Still a dud of a CPU, but at least it is 24 hour plus stable at 4.2 GHz at any volts. 4.4 GHz requires 1.3V+, which is more than I want to push it. Temps (71C hottest core) are 24/7 sustained P95 small FFT with a H110 and 4 NA-14 FLX running near-inaudible somewhere south of 950 RPM. To get full load silence at 1.3V and above, you would likely need a full water loop like TheGovernment's fine system.

Talking about duds, my lowly 5820K will not do 4.2 GHz at any voltage up to 1.3V. It will drop a single core after 12+ hours of Prime95, no fail. 4.0 GHz is fine with me for 24/7 load though, mainly because power consumption is markedly lower in the 1.1-1.225V range (1.16V was the most recent setting). It is odd because that same 5820K will do 4.5 GHz @ 1.3V on every core but that one that fails out early. Maybe I should make it a 5-core?









This is still on an X99-Deluxe. I wanted to verify in person that _any_ of the E5-16XX v3 series overclocks before going with the X99-E WS over a Supermicro board.

Once I can source one, I'll have a E5-1660 v3 in the X99-E WS i'll be getting for work. The E5-1650 v3 will get me going for now.

What I know of the Xeon E5-1600 v3 family so far:


Spoiler: E5-1600 v3



Code:



Code:


Xeon       C/T          Unlocked
E5-1603 v3 4C/4T        ?
E5-1607 v3 4C/4T        ?
E5-1620 v3 4C/8T        ?
E5-1630 v3 4C/8T        ?
E5-1650 v3 6C/12T       Yes
E5-1660 v3 8C/16T       Yes
E5-1680 v3 8C/16T       Yes
E5-1681 v3 10C/20T      ?
E5-1686 v3 12C/24T      ?
E5-1691 v3 14C/28T      ?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Exactly, So not are there any issues with installing other CPU water bloacks, mainly lets say the BitsPower Summit or the XSPC Raystorm?


I wouldn't imagine that there would be any problems. Most water blocks now-a-days have the 2011 Socket bracket anyway, which is the same as this one. If your block has a stronger back-plate that fits over the stock 2011 socket back-plate though, that should work just fine as well.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, I am disappoint! The board that I received had major problems to say the least!
> 
> Heat sink on left side of VRMs was broken off and flopping around in the anti-static bag.
> CMOS battery holder solder joint on top was broken and only hanging on by the bottom solder joint.
> One of the pins on the socket was bent and appeared to be discolored as well.
> I could have glued the heat-sink on and got the socket pin back in place but I'm not messing around with re-soldering the CMOS battery socket back on the board, nope. I stopped looking for stuff that was wrong with it after finding those three things, so who knows what else could have been wrong. Such a BIG disappointment. The shipping box that I received was in really good shape, imo, however whoever packed it only put the bubble plastic on 2 of the 6 sides of the motherboard box. Photos below (potato pics sorry, I can setup the tripod and use a different camera if needed):


Dude I am so sorry.







This is a manufacturing process errors. See what I mean bro I hate something that goes worng lol..This look like someone testing error got sloppy lol.. Good eyes btw If you weren't looking and checking out the board. You could fry a CPU!! How the heck did this get a white check mark saying it passed on the CPU socket. Glad you took pictures and report this to us and If i were you I would send this to ASUS manufacturing process manager to make them realized that they need to be extra careful and be easy with these boards or they are losing money and time and customers satisfaction. I bet someone up there at ASUS are not watching out of what they are doing. Must to be some noobies up there working on a rush hour.. It happens man. Well have a great weekend man enjoy that family trip.. I am waiting on a new BIOS myself. They need to update there memory and CPU support list and voltages setting I think the ram voltages are not regulate in the BIOS as they are stated. I think they are .500 voltage apart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> You might want to see if there are any ES chips out for this one. I'm not sure that any other chips, other than the E5-46xx series, are available on fleabay, but it's worth a shot. I have ES chips on all my 4Ps that I was folding on and never had an issue with them. Just a thought...
> Asus boards always seem to have issues with them, especially when the new chipsets come out, X79 was no better than the x99 coming out now. I'm willing to be that most manufacturers were designing and building at a furious rate in preparation for Intel to drop the new Haswell-E chips on the market and wanted to be the first out with their boards. I haven't heard of any issues with the other mobo manufacturers but some of you might be able to chime in with what you've heard. Hopefully a few BIOS fixes are forthcoming to solve some of the issues I've read about.
> 
> As far as mobos go, knock on wood, I've NEVER had a bad board...at least not one that I didn't do something to (like when I had a CPU fall from my grip and land on the CPU pins on the mobo--that hurt in more ways than one).


Right on man.Lucky dude. You mean E5? E five? and not the ES? E s? The chip that I was showing you is a E5 it just a higher watts and higher clock speed for that type of CPU of it cores class. The cores is a 10 core and at 3.1 GHZ at it best. This is the highest clocking CPU they got in it class with a higher TDP. This motherboard board support E5 1600 v3 and 2600 v3 family Xeon socket 2011-3 and the 5900 v3 family K and X for Intel i7 socket 2011-3.

It will not support the E5-4600 v3 family and the E5-3600 v3. It could support it if they do a BIOS update for it but it would be a waste of money knowing that a 2600 family would do just about same as for a single socket CPU vs a 4600 model. The 4600 are made for adding more CPU to link up 3 CPU socket vs a 2600 v3 family. The 2600 family can used up extra 1 CPU to link up another socket CPU. Btw the motherboard can reach of TDP of 180 watts to 200 watts worth of CPU. Asus say it a 160 watts max. If you are planing to overlock a i7 go for it. But you won't get near as much as a desktop motherboard in overlocking the CPU. The VRM and the mosfet is not much bigger vs a desktop motherboard.

It almost the same with the Asus X79-WS motherboard. The X79 suppoort the 1600 and 1600 v2 and 2600 and 2600 V2 and Intel I7 3800-3900 to 4800 to 4900 model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Really nice overclocks in here with the octa-core 5960X!
> 
> Here is a "little" E5-1650 v3 six-core, fully unlocked:
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/zzud00
> 
> Still a dud of a CPU, but at least it is 24 hour plus stable at 4.2 GHz at any volts. 4.4 GHz requires 1.3V+, which is more than I want to push it. Temps (71C hottest core) are 24/7 sustained P95 small FFT with a H110 and 4 NA-14 FLX running near-inaudible somewhere south of 950 RPM. To get full load silence at 1.3V and above, you would likely need a full water loop like TheGovernment's fine system.
> 
> Talking about duds, my lowly 5820K will not do 4.2 GHz at any voltage up to 1.3V. It will drop a single core after 12+ hours of Prime95, no fail. 4.0 GHz is fine with me for 24/7 load though, mainly because power consumption is markedly lower in the 1.1-1.225V range (1.16V was the most recent setting). It is odd because that same 5820K will do 4.5 GHz @ 1.3V on every core but that one that fails out early. Maybe I should make it a 5-core?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still on an X99-Deluxe. I wanted to verify in person that _any_ of the E5-16XX v3 series overclocks before going with the X99-E WS over a Supermicro board.
> 
> Once I can source one, I'll have a E5-1660 v3 in the X99-E WS i'll be getting for work. The E5-1650 v3 will get me going for now.
> 
> What I know of the Xeon E5-1600 v3 family so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: E5-1600 v3
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Xeon       C/T          Unlocked
> E5-1603 v3 4C/4T        ?
> E5-1607 v3 4C/4T        ?
> E5-1620 v3 4C/8T        ?
> E5-1630 v3 4C/8T        ?
> E5-1650 v3 6C/12T       Yes
> E5-1660 v3 8C/16T       Yes
> E5-1680 v3 8C/16T       ?
> E5-1681 v3 10C/20T      ?
> E5-1686 v3 12C/24T      ?
> E5-1691 v3 14C/28T      ?


Dang so your 6 core is a little buggy wafer silicon?. Gald you got your 6 core rig going. I might go with the 1650 v3 and wait on a 2667 v3 or pay 126 more $ and get me the 10 core 160 watts.

Cool thanks for the info dude.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Sooo, I got my hands on another WS board today (bought another from newegg a bit ago to try out, came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Took my system apart and gave it a try. Ding ding ding! 4.5GHZ oc with no effort and 3000 mhz ram with 125 strap, 1.17 vccsa and 1.65v to the ddr4. It literally took 2 minutes to do! I'm in the process of finding the voltage for the CPU to be stable, Auto has it at 1.389V @ 4.5 and 1.315v @ 4.375... Both were rock stable, so I'm gonna work my way back down and hopefully it will run close to 1.32V at 4.5GHZ and I'll be a happy camper!
> 
> I knew my board was being a tool, I just kept thinking thinking that I was going bonkers, no one could figure this thing out! So I also sold my current board for my cost to a guy at work that has no need to OC ever, just an actual workstation for his CAD stuff.
> 
> What I don't understand is what was up with the other board! Man it was sooooo frustrating lol. My buddy only has 2133 ram and we oc'd his 5960x to 4GHZ and he's done.
> 
> edit for fudged numbers.


That is awesome man. Motherboard gets buggie dude Sometime you get a good cookie sometime you get a half cookie and sometime you get a bad cookie


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> opps, ya 1.65v for the ram, typo. lol
> 
> I've actually went back to 100 strap and got 4.5ghz @1.31v (4.6 needs a bit more tweaking) , ram at 2800 @ 1.65V, 1.17 vccsa.
> Thats where everything will say. Happy as a clam with that.
> 
> The board is exactly the same other than the cpu socket, as my first board.


Are those DRAM voltages safe?
What kit did you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Took some close ups of the VRM area with the heatsink removed for ya as promised. I'm not really sure what I am looking at so you'll have to let me/us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Took some better pics of the VRM chips


Thanks for the photos

What i am trying to know is determine weather it is full true 8 power phases or not.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> As promised, here are the close-ups of the PLX chips on the ASUS X99-E WS board. They are PLX PEX8747.


Thank you for that, great to see what I could have been working with. I have to be honest. I have cancelled my order. There seems to be far to many issues with this board. Instead i have gone with a cheap X99, until they get this board together. Maybe i'll get it in 6 to 8 months, but right now, im just too scared i'll end up in a long case of RMA, even thou Asus promise a short RMA on this board, which i know they cant keep.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Dude I am so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a manufacturing process errors. See what I mean bro I hate something that goes worng lol..This look like someone testing error got sloppy lol.. Good eyes btw If you weren't looking and checking out the board. You could fry a CPU!! How the heck did this get a white check mark saying it passed on the CPU socket. Glad you took pictures and report this to us and If i were you I would send this to ASUS manufacturing process manager to make them realized that they need to be extra careful and be easy with these boards or they are losing money and time and customers satisfaction. I bet someone up there at ASUS are not watching out of what they are doing. Must to be some noobies up there working on a rush hour.. It happens man. Well have a great weekend man enjoy that family trip.. I am waiting on a new BIOS myself. They need to update there memory and CPU support list and voltages setting I think the ram voltages are not regulate in the BIOS as they are stated. I think they are .500 voltage apart.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Right on man.Lucky dude. You mean E5? E five? and not the ES? E s? The chip that I was showing you is a E5 it just a higher watts and higher clock speed for that type of CPU of it cores class. The cores is a 10 core and at 3.1 GHZ at it best. This is the highest clocking CPU they got in it class with a higher TDP. This motherboard board support E5 1600 v3 and 2600 v3 family Xeon socket 2011-3 and the 5900 v3 family K and X for Intel i7 socket 2011-3.
> 
> It will not support the E5-4600 v3 family and the E5-3600 v3. It could support it if they do a BIOS update for it but it would be a waste of money knowing that a 2600 family would do just about same as for a single socket CPU vs a 4600 model. The 4600 are made for adding more CPU to link up 3 CPU socket vs a 2600 v3 family. The 2600 family can used up extra 1 CPU to link up another socket CPU. Btw the motherboard can reach of TDP of 180 watts to 200 watts worth of CPU. Asus say it a 160 watts max. If you are planing to overlock a i7 go for it. But you won't get near as much as a desktop motherboard in overlocking the CPU. The VRM and the mosfet is not much bigger vs a desktop motherboard.
> 
> It almost the same with the Asus X79-WS motherboard. The X79 suppoort the 1600 and 1600 v2 and 2600 and 2600 V2 and Intel I7 3800-3900 to 4800 to 4900 model.
> Dang so your 6 core is a little buggy wafer silicon?. Gald you got your 6 core rig going. I might go with the 1650 v3 and wait on a 2667 v3 or pay 126 more $ and get me the 10 core 160 watts.
> 
> Cool thanks for the info dude.


Yeah, I always try and do a thorough visual inspection before I begin installing something. Keeps from damaging something else and also, as in this case, I can get the RMA started immediately and with little finger pointing as possible. On expensive purchases I'll take a lot of photos of them to so that I can provide proof of what I saw when I unboxed it for that reason as well. CYA my friend!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Are those DRAM voltages safe?
> What kit did you have?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photos
> 
> What i am trying to know is determine weather it is full true 8 power phases or not.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No worries, I'm not an electrical engineer so I can't speak to that, but I can take a decent photo of it and hopefully someone else who is "in the know" can.

You're welcome by the way.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pierre3400*
> 
> Thank you for that, great to see what I could have been working with. I have to be honest. I have cancelled my order. There seems to be far to many issues with this board. Instead i have gone with a cheap X99, until they get this board together. Maybe i'll get it in 6 to 8 months, but right now, im just too scared i'll end up in a long case of RMA, even thou Asus promise a short RMA on this board, which i know they cant keep.


You're welcome! I admit there does seem to be more issues at release of the X99 than what I remember with the release of X79. I hope that the board that you chose is a good one!


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> You're welcome by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! I admit there does seem to be more issues at release of the X99 than what I remember with the release of X79. I hope that the board that you chose is a good one!


I went with an MSI X99S SLI Plus, cheap, so that later when Asus get this board running it should, i can make the switch without losing to much money.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, board #2 is on it's way from CA to TN. This time they sent it 2-day air, so hopefully there won't be as many potholes on the road to hit and toss my board around....LOL Should get it on Thursday and you can count on another thorough inspection of the board.....again!!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> No worries, I'm not an electrical engineer so I can't speak to that, but I can take a decent photo of it and hopefully someone else who is "in the know" can.


The photos that you have taken is probably for this IR3550 datasheet
Can you take couple of other photos.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The photos that you have taken is probably for a driver IR3550 datasheet
> Can you take couple of other photos as we need to find if there are any doublers


Can you narrow down where I would find the "doublers" at and what they would look like if there are any on the board?







When taking the pics that close up there is a lot of real estate to cover.


----------



## TheGovernment

I dont even know what I wrote last night! Lol. Its 1.25v on the ram not 1.65 lol. I must have been thinking about something else when typing.

edit... ahh I was thinking of my RIVE and it's ram I was setting up for the guy that bought it from me, I've got my WS voltages on his posts hahaha. oops, no wonder his system wouldn't boot @ 1.25v on the Dram for a 32 gig kit that needs 1.65
v


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Can you narrow down where I would find the "doublers" at and what they would look like if there are any on the board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When taking the pics that close up there is a lot of real estate to cover.


Around the VRM area
The upper middle portion of the board.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Around the VRM area
> The upper middle portion of the board.


Do either of these help?


----------



## FreeElectron

I think that means there are no doublers
I will be linking those posts to sin to check them and confirm as i don't really know what is going on.

Finally if you could get one more photo of this that will be great


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I think that means there are no doublers
> I will be linking those posts to sin to check them and confirm as i don't really know what is going on.
> 
> Finally if you could get one more photo of this that will be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'll snap a couple more shots of it tonight, hopefully I can get the lighting right so that the verbiage is easier to read.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'll snap a couple more shots of it tonight, hopefully I can get the lighting right so that the verbiage is easier to read.


Thanks for the effort


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I think that means there are no doublers
> I will be linking those posts to sin to check them and confirm as i don't really know what is going on.
> 
> Finally if you could get one more photo of this that will be great


I have notice that it doesn't got any huge capacitors next to those VRM


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks for the effort


This is probably the best that I can do with my phone, I took a bunch though, so I hope that they will do. LOL










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































*Back side of the board*


----------



## FreeElectron

Thanks for the photos


----------



## Canis-X

Out for delivery!!!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Thanks for the photos


No worries, so what' the consensus? How does it rate compared to Sin's list you posted about previously?


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Canis- can you take pics comparing the lower right section of each board to compare (near the bottom right mounting hole, where the white fan connector was removed)?

Gov't- also curious to see this section of your new working board, to compare to the one I just received but have not set up yet


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Canis- can you take pics comparing the lower right section of each board to compare (near the bottom right mounting hole, where the white fan connector was removed)?
> 
> Gov't- also curious to see this section of your new working board, to compare to the one I just received but have not set up yet


I believe that I may have asked you this question before, but what white fan connector are you referring to? When / where did you see said connector? What is so special about this connector?

This is what my first (bad) board looked like, it was rev 1.01. It is packed up and on it's way back for RMA.


Spoiler: High resolution images, open each image in a new tab...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> No worries, so what' the consensus? How does it rate compared to Sin's list you posted about previously?


Well
I don't really know
I was hoping to know what PWM is used and how many phases it gives.
I was planning on finding the PWM name and then searching for it then knowing how many phases it gives.
But asus named what is think is the PWM to DIGI+ EPI.
So i don't really know

The good thing is that we can see 8 drivers and no doublers so, *i'm guessing* that they are all true phases.
I have pmed sin on ocn and linked the first photos you provided hoping to get his opinion but, apparently he did not comment on it yet.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Well
> I don't really know
> I was hoping to know what PWM is used and how many phases it gives.
> I was planning on finding the PWM name and then searching for it then knowing how many phases it gives.
> But asus named what is think is the PWM to DIGI+ EPI.
> So i don't really know
> 
> The good thing is that we can see 8 drivers and no doublers so, *i'm guessing* that they are all true phases.
> I have pmed sin on ocn and linked the first photos you provided hoping to get his opinion but, apparently he did not comment on it yet.


Oh, ok. Well, if you find anything out, let me know so I can add the info to the OP if you don't mind. It would be a good addition i think.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh, ok. Well, if you find anything out, let me know so I can add the info to the OP if you don't mind. It would be a good addition i think.


Sure


----------



## Canis-X

Received the 2nd board today (also rev 1.01), it is in good shape and runs. I've been into the UEFI and flashed it to the current version successfully. Sooooo, RAM, CPU, and board run. Now to finish cleaning my water cooling stuff, prep the board, then rebuild the rig. Then I can start playing.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Received the 2nd board today (also rev 1.01), it is in good shape and runs. I've been into the UEFI and flashed it to the current version successfully. Sooooo, RAM, CPU, and board run. Now to finish cleaning my water cooling stuff, prep the board, then rebuild the rig. Then I can start playing.


Gratz


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Canis- can you take pics comparing the lower right section of each board to compare (near the bottom right mounting hole, where the white fan connector was removed)?
> 
> Gov't- also curious to see this section of your new working board, to compare to the one I just received but have not set up yet


I don't know how much help I'll be since my GPU's and wiring and loop are in the way to get a decent pic.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I don't know how much help I'll be since my GPU's and wiring and loop are in the way to get a decent pic.


That's fine, if you could post your revision # (and maybe serial #?) that would be plenty helpful! I realize now that we're talking to each other in both threads


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Received the 2nd board today (also rev 1.01), it is in good shape and runs. I've been into the UEFI and flashed it to the current version successfully. Sooooo, RAM, CPU, and board run. Now to finish cleaning my water cooling stuff, prep the board, then rebuild the rig. Then I can start playing.


sweeet!


----------



## Sin0822

Yea it's deff 8 true phases I think all x99 asus boards are. No one is skimping on x99 vrms


----------



## Nanu

I can't wait for mine. Asus has told me 15th, but I am thinking more like end of next week, or so.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Does anyone have an image or video showing what kinds of LED's this board has? Does anything light up?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> Does anyone have an image or video showing what kinds of LED's this board has? Does anything light up?


Yes it does have some small leds that light during the boot process. I didn't take any video when I was testing mine yesterday though before I started prepping it for phase, however the manual does tell you where they are and what they are for.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yes it does have some small leds that light during the boot process. I didn't take any video when I was testing mine yesterday though before I started prepping it for phase, however the manual does tell you where they are and what they are for.


Do you know what color they are when you boot up? And running?


----------



## Canis-X

No sorry, I don't pay much attention to the colors. I'm color-blind so, I would probably be wrong. Lol


----------



## TheGovernment

The LED's are blue and turn off when the booted up. My current board is Rev 2... so 1.01. not sure what has changed though. My 2nd board was also revision 1.01.
I don't really want to share my serial number


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> The LED's are blue and turn off when the booted up. My current board is Rev 2... so 1.01. not sure what has changed though. My 2nd board was also revision 1.01.
> I don't really want to share my serial number


haha no worries, just trying to learn as much as I can about what a "good" board looks like compared to the pre-production ones that had problems. So just to confirm, your current board does say rev 1.01 on the board between pcie 1 and 2? Thanks!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> haha no worries, just trying to learn as much as I can about what a "good" board looks like compared to the pre-production ones that had problems. So just to confirm, your current board does say rev 1.01 on the board between pcie 1 and 2? Thanks!


The boards look the same other than the cpu socket. Yes, my current board says 1.01. It shows up in cpu-z as revision 2. My first board, the pre-production one just had serial numbers between the pcie lanes, no rev 1.00 or anything like that.


----------



## scubadiver59

Finally found a new case for my new mobo...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1518312/got-lost-and-wandered-back-in#post_22987822


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Wait you can turn the mobo LEDs off on this board? Thank god, that's the one thing I hate about my current board is that it's got so much LED lighting, I don't even need lighting in the case for it to glow blue.

I know people are having some issues with the board, however it does seem like things are getting ironed out. What do you think, think things will be revised well enough by December/January? My date for purchasing all my hardware is December or January. (Giving some time for the GTX 980's to get out there and non-reference designs to be made, as well as more RAM options released, everywhere seems to be out of high end DDR4).


----------



## TheGovernment

Only the power/reset switches are really still light up. It's not flashy at all, another reason I like it. It also seems like only the first batch had problems. Even though my second board was a PITA, it still worked fine. I'm extremely happy with my 3rd one...... That being said, I needed 4 RIVE boards before I got one that worked properly!


----------



## adnadn

Folks, I am sorry if this was already answered but I could not find this info, does anybody know is Samsung XP941 M.2 can be assigned as boot drive on this motherboard? I could not get any explicit statement from ASUS. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adnadn*
> 
> Folks, I am sorry if this was already answered but I could not find this info, does anybody know is Samsung XP941 M.2 can be assigned as boot drive on this motherboard? I could not get any explicit statement from ASUS. Thanks in advance.


Did you check the temps of that drive?


----------



## adnadn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did you check the temps of that drive?


Yep, I did it but did not get any clear answer. As far as I understood this is BIOS dependent. Some mobo manufacturers update BIOS to make it available. Thus, I would be interested to know if x99-e is already among them.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adnadn*
> 
> Yep, I did it but did not get any clear answer. As far as I understood this is BIOS dependent. Some mobo manufacturers update BIOS to make it available. Thus, I would be interested to know if x99-e is already among them.


I don't know about the boot from M.2 issue
But try to further search regarding the temperature issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TweakTown Samsung XP941 512GB M.2 PCIe SSD Review - Benchmarks - Nuts and Bolts*
> 
> 
> 
> Until now, the highest temperature we've recorded on a SSD controller was 84C. The Samsung achieved a whopping 114.2C measurement in the same test and ran under the same conditions. We recommend you use an adapter bracket with a heat sink whenever possible or, at the very least, provide good air cooling to the XP941.
> 
> In the image above, we see the idle (top) and 10 minute 4k load (bottom) thermal images. At idle and even under light use, the drive stays cool, but under a high workload, it could boil water.
> 
> The controller temperature also increases the temperature of the other components, and the edge of the NAND flash closest to the controller reached nearly 80C. Flash endurance is directly tied to temperature. With the NAND hot, each single write could be like 3 or more writes, so keeping everything cool is important for the long term health of the SSD. The Samsung XP941 is an enthusiast product--at least the price and performance tell us so--and enthusiasts already know a thing or two about keeping system components cool.
> 
> We reached out to Samsung to ask about any thermal throttles but have yet to hear back.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adnadn*
> 
> Folks, I am sorry if this was already answered but I could not find this info, does anybody know is Samsung XP941 M.2 can be assigned as boot drive on this motherboard? I could not get any explicit statement from ASUS. Thanks in advance.


Yes it can, I'm using it right now!. I stuck some Rasberry pi heatsinks on the ssd itself and temps now don't get over 65c! You just have to go change a few settings in the bios to be able to boot from it.
I used this guide for mine and it works great. http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/07/plextor-m-2-m6e-ssd-asus-z97-motherboards-better-together/ You'll love it, it's insanely fast! The heatsinks were 5$ from Amazon.
I was also doing some research and since these are used in macbook pros now, they just just as hot or hotter in them. I emaied Samsung and they said the temps are within spec lol. I also bought the PCi-E bracket with the huge heatsink if it ever got to be a problem but so far, the little heatsinks seem to be doing fine.


----------



## adnadn

FreeElectron, many thanks for your hint. I will explore this topic. I know that XP941 is no go for many Win systems as boot drive. Looks like chips/controller needs some extra key although as compatible with UEFI should be visible in a BIOS without a driver or other software support. Mobo manufacturers do some changes in BIOS to overcome this issue. So before overheating gets into account BIOS should see the drive first. As I understand the drive can be used as normal non-bootable one without problems (in that situation the overheating could be a valid case). Cheers,


----------



## adnadn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Yes it can, I'm using it right now!. I stuck some Rasberry pi heatsinks on the ssd itself and temps now don't get over 65c! You just have to go change a few settings in the bios to be able to boot from it.
> I used this guide for mine and it works great. http://pcdiy.asus.com/2014/07/plextor-m-2-m6e-ssd-asus-z97-motherboards-better-together/ You'll love it, it's insanely fast! The heatsinks were 5$


This is great! Many thanks. I will follow the link. My new mobo should be tomorrow and XP941 by Friday. Will update re progress. Cheers,


----------



## FreeElectron

Did any of you try to watercool this mobo?
Any advices on that?


----------



## djsash

Hi Edrun,

Im in the same twist as you&#8230; Im planning to buy an Asus X99-E WS soon, with 1 Graphic Card an EVGA TITAN BLACK SC.
Since, you are in that problem first. I would like to have a response from you if you I gona use 1 Graphic Card only. Is it possible that I load it on the 2nd or 3rd slot?

I would like to get a response from you soon.

With thanks,

Sash

post #66 of 171 1 week, 3 days ago
edruns69
Intel Overclocker

Joined: Nov 2006
Location: Petoskey, Michigan USA
Posts: 16
Rep: 0 (Unique: 0)

Looking to purchase a Asus X99-E WS. Want to install a Noctua NH-D15 heatsink. The Noctua website says "The cooler is extending over the first PCI-E x16 slot, so please use the other available PCI-E slot(s) for your video card(s).". Is it possible to install dual Nvidia 970 cards (in SLI mode) in PCIe x16_3 and PCIe x16_5 slots and


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did any of you try to watercool this mobo?
> Any advices on that?


DOn't know if anyone makes a mobo waterblock set for this yet.


----------



## edruns69

Sash,
It looks like a graphics card will not fit in slot 1 with the Noctua NH-D15. SLI will not currently work using slots 3&5 but may in the future with a bios update (meant to work in slots 1 & 3). This is the best I have figured out so far. Planning on purchasing my new build on cyber Monday next month. There is some good info on the Noctua NH-D15 Club forum

http://www.overclock.net/t/1480717/noctua-nh-d15-club/530

Edruns69


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> DOn't know if anyone makes a mobo waterblock set for this yet.


Well, no one did and i don't think anyone will do.
That's why i am asking as i want to know what setup of vrm block and chipset block will work and also know if they are required or not.


----------



## M125

Looks like you can pick up a tray Xeon E5-1660 v3 eight-core here now: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E5-1660V3*
The boxed Xeon E5-1650 v3 six-core is also listed on Superbiiz's site: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E51650V3BX*

Both are unlocked (to my knowledge and experience) and comparable in price to the 5960X and 5930K, respectively. They should clock comparable to the i7 processors in hands more competent than my own.

Pair a Xeon with some ECC DDR4 listed on the QVL, found here: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D4218G4S1

With those parts, you'll make a real workstation out of the X99-E WS.

The E5-1660 v3 is still not available at my corporate vendor. I guess I'll have to wait until 14nm Broadwell-E lands to move to an eight-core. Six 4.0 Ghz Haswell cores are much better than eight 2.13 Ghz Nehalem cores, so I'll see an improvement in license utilization with a Xeon E5-1650 v3, even if it is missing two cores.

**I swear I do not work for Superbiiz! They happen to stock a lot of server-grade components.*


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Pair a Xeon with some ECC DDR4 listed on the QVL, found here: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D4218G4S1
> 
> With those parts, you'll make a real workstation out of the X99-E WS.


That's the plan 

Any news yet of folks testing 64 GB (or 128 GB registered) DDR$ ?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adnadn*
> 
> Folks, I am sorry if this was already answered but I could not find this info, does anybody know is Samsung XP941 M.2 can be assigned as boot drive on this motherboard? I could not get any explicit statement from ASUS. Thanks in advance.


I use two Samsung XP941 M.2 drives on the X99 DeLuxe and no issues. One is a boot drive nd the other a Photoshop and Premiere scratch disk. Chrystal Diskmark read and write 1094/1016 MB/s. Had some issues getting it to work as a boot drive, in W8.1. Doe not format it and W8.1 automatically makes it a GPT bootdrive.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I use two Samsung XP941 M.2 drives on the X99 DeLuxe and no issues. One is a boot drive nd the other a Photoshop and Premiere scratch disk. Chrystal Diskmark read and write 1094/1016 MB/s. Had some issues getting it to work as a boot drive, in W8.1. Doe not format it and W8.1 automatically makes it a GPT bootdrive.


Yeah I had to installed windows on a SATA drive and then format the M.2 Drive with the computer management and set a drive letter. Lame but it works.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Looks like you can pick up a tray Xeon E5-1660 v3 eight-core here now: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E5-1660V3*
> The boxed Xeon E5-1650 v3 six-core is also listed on Superbiiz's site: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E51650V3BX*
> 
> Both are unlocked (to my knowledge and experience) and comparable in price to the 5960X and 5930K, respectively. They should clock comparable to the i7 processors in hands more competent than my own.
> 
> Pair a Xeon with some ECC DDR4 listed on the QVL, found here: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D4218G4S1
> 
> With those parts, you'll make a real workstation out of the X99-E WS.
> 
> The E5-1660 v3 is still not available at my corporate vendor. I guess I'll have to wait until 14nm Broadwell-E lands to move to an eight-core. Six 4.0 Ghz Haswell cores are much better than eight 2.13 Ghz Nehalem cores, so I'll see an improvement in license utilization with a Xeon E5-1650 v3, even if it is missing two cores.
> 
> **I swear I do not work for Superbiiz! They happen to stock a lot of server-grade components.*


What is the difference between the i7 extreme and the xeon?
Why should someone consider one over the other?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Looks like you can pick up a tray Xeon E5-1660 v3 eight-core here now: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E5-1660V3*
> The boxed Xeon E5-1650 v3 six-core is also listed on Superbiiz's site: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E51650V3BX*
> 
> Both are unlocked (to my knowledge and experience) and comparable in price to the 5960X and 5930K, respectively. They should clock comparable to the i7 processors in hands more competent than my own.
> 
> Pair a Xeon with some ECC DDR4 listed on the QVL, found here: https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=D4218G4S1
> 
> With those parts, you'll make a real workstation out of the X99-E WS.
> 
> The E5-1660 v3 is still not available at my corporate vendor. I guess I'll have to wait until 14nm Broadwell-E lands to move to an eight-core. Six 4.0 Ghz Haswell cores are much better than eight 2.13 Ghz Nehalem cores, so I'll see an improvement in license utilization with a Xeon E5-1650 v3, even if it is missing two cores.
> 
> **I swear I do not work for Superbiiz! They happen to stock a lot of server-grade components.*


I wish they made the ECC memory in Black PCB. Would be cool if some company do this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did any of you try to watercool this mobo?
> Any advices on that?


If I did get watter cooling THen it would have been 2x 220mm Rad and 2x140mm Rad and get some little 1/8 hard aluminum plates and cut out the size for the mosfet and the other side those chips and mount a water block for VRM mosfet cooler and don't forget to add a heat transfer plates for the back of the motherboard here link http://koolance.com/mvr-100-motherboard-vreg-water-block
http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=29_148_108
And I would get a chipset cooler http://koolance.com/cold-plate-40mm-plt-un40f
And then a cpu cooler http://koolance.com/cpu-380i-processor-water-block
And then cut out some plates 1/16 thick hard aluminum plates and add them to the memory rams and add memory water block http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=29_148_56
And then add two video card water blocks http://koolance.com/video-card-vga-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-water-block-vid-nxttn2
And double my pump one in and one going out http://koolance.com/pmp-500-pump-g-1-4-bsp

This is what I would do if I had the money for water cooling system for the Rosewill blackHawk ultra case.


----------



## adnadn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> I use two Samsung XP941 M.2 drives on the X99 DeLuxe and no issues. One is a boot drive nd the other a Photoshop and Premiere scratch disk. Chrystal Diskmark read and write 1094/1016 MB/s. Had some issues getting it to work as a boot drive, in W8.1. Doe not format it and W8.1 automatically makes it a GPT bootdrive.


This is what I am afraid of. I am still with Win7(64) with several TBs installed on the old rig. It would be good to just change the hardware and do P&P but this is not feasible as we all know. I need to re install all my stuff - will take me a month or more I guess. I did not want to move to 8.1 as I have a lot of hardware specific drivers and I do not know how they would work in 8.1. Thus, the full rationale for moving to x99 fully capable with 4xSLI 16x was to include the system installed on M.2 drive. Any hint/step by step advice how to proceed?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adnadn*
> 
> This is what I am afraid of. I am still with Win7(64) with several TBs installed on the old rig. It would be good to just change the hardware and do P&P but this is not feasible as we all know. I need to re install all my stuff - will take me a month or more I guess. I did not want to move to 8.1 as I have a lot of hardware specific drivers and I do not know how they would work in 8.1. Thus, the full rationale for moving to x99 fully capable with 4xSLI 16x was to include the system installed on M.2 drive. Any hint/step by step advice how to proceed?


I did a new rig minimal setup with one M.2 drive and a fresh install of W8.1. Got it all updated with the latest drivers, bios and W8.1 updates and all. OC'ed it and made it stable. Then added other HD's and cards and so one. Made them work and all and installed all other software I needed. Transferred data from the old rig to the new one and done. It is a pain in the ... project, but a clean install gets a lot of old issues away and a fast clean system.


----------



## Canis-X

Got back from vacation late on Sunday, so I began work on Monday afternoon, got the board prepped for phase and most of the wiring done so far...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Got back from vacation late on Sunday, so I began work on Monday afternoon, got the board prepped for phase and most of the wiring done so far...












Keep us updated


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What is the difference between the i7 extreme and the xeon?
> Why should someone consider one over the other?


To my knowledge, the Xeon E5-1660 v3 and the i7-5960x are widely comparable and based on the same silicon (could come from the same wafer even) save for a few differences:

Code:



Code:


                C/T  CACHE CLOCK  BOOST  UNLOCKED MSRP(TRAY) VT-x VT-d vPro TXT RDIMM MEMMAX   ECC TCASE 
i7-5960X        8/16 20MB  3.0GHz 3.5GHz YES      $999.00    YES  YES  NO   NO  NO    64/128GB NO  66.8C
Xeon E5-1660 v3 8/16 20MB  3.0GHz 3.5GHz YES      $1080.00   YES  YES  YES  YES YES   768GB    YES 65.9C

Instructions sets supported should be the same across both processors. The Xeon can still use normal UDIMM/non-ECC memory as the i7-5960X would and nine times out of ten would be compatible with the same consumer boards the 5960X is.

Many of us would choose the Xeon over the i7 if only for ECC support. The fact that the Xeon E5-1660 v3 is unlocked is just icing on the cake, so to say. Overclocking and ECC/stability/correctness of output usually do not go in the same sentence, even if you give your CPU enough volts. I find a 24+ hour stable clock/voltage at 4.2 Ghz and back it down to 4.0 GHz with the same voltage to assure stability, and even then I cannot 100% guarantee the same operation as Intel does at factory frequencies and voltages.

Past anything ECC or RDIMM related, the Xeon E5-1660 v3 would be virtually indistinguishable from 5960X in normal OCN-type use. I would think they would overclock the same, but have yet to see widespread results on the E5-1660 v3.

I figure if someone is looking at the X99-E WS for a _workstation,_ they might as well have a Xeon/ECC. Else, if you are not running four GPUs/etc, save your money and get a cheaper board and the 5960X. The PLX chip, while nice to have, is at the bottom of my wishlist. I'm sure we will see this board running four way SLI at x16 on all cards soon enough, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> I wish they made the ECC memory in Black PCB. Would be cool if some company do this.


I have never seen black, but I have seen blue PCB ECC in some HP ProLiants and Mac Pros. Every Dell I've worked with has been various shades of green. DDR2-era was the last time I remember seeing black heat-sinks on green PCBs. Seeing a black PCB ECC DIMM ala the low profile Samsung "30nm" DDR3 would be pretty cool.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> To my knowledge, the Xeon E5-1660 v3 and the i7-5960x are widely comparable and based on the same silicon (could come from the same wafer even) save for a few differences:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C/T  CACHE CLOCK  BOOST  UNLOCKED MSRP(TRAY) VT-x VT-d vPro TXT RDIMM MEMMAX   ECC TCASE
> i7-5960X        8/16 20MB  3.0GHz 3.5GHz YES      $999.00    YES  YES  NO   NO  NO    64/128GB NO  66.8C
> Xeon E5-1660 v3 8/16 20MB  3.0GHz 3.5GHz YES      $1080.00   YES  YES  YES  YES YES   768GB    YES 65.9C
> 
> Instructions sets supported should be the same across both processors. The Xeon can still use normal UDIMM/non-ECC memory as the i7-5960X would and nine times out of ten would be compatible with the same consumer boards the 5960X is.
> 
> Many of us would choose the Xeon over the i7 if only for ECC support. The fact that the Xeon E5-1660 v3 is unlocked is just icing on the cake, so to say. Overclocking and ECC/stability/correctness of output usually do not go in the same sentence, even if you give your CPU enough volts. I find a 24+ hour stable clock/voltage at 4.2 Ghz and back it down to 4.0 GHz with the same voltage to assure stability, and even then I cannot 100% guarantee the same operation as Intel does at factory frequencies and voltages.
> 
> Past anything ECC or RDIMM related, the Xeon E5-1660 v3 would be virtually indistinguishable from 5960X in normal OCN-type use. I would think they would overclock the same, but have yet to see widespread results on the E5-1660 v3.
> 
> I figure if someone is looking at the X99-E WS for a _workstation,_ they might as well have a Xeon/ECC. Else, if you are not running four GPUs/etc, save your money and get a cheaper board and the 5960X. The PLX chip, while nice to have, is at the bottom of my wishlist. I'm sure we will see this board running four way SLI at x16 on all cards soon enough, though.
> I have never seen black, but I have seen blue PCB ECC in some HP ProLiants and Mac Pros. Every Dell I've worked with has been various shades of green. DDR2-era was the last time I remember seeing black heat-sinks on green PCBs. Seeing a black PCB ECC DIMM ala the low profile Samsung "30nm" DDR3 would be pretty cool.


You got me interested.
I initially chose this board because of the pcie management including the plx chip.
The R5E and the Deluxe have some shared connections SATA Express+ M.2. + PCIE + USB and i wanted to avoid that
Also the ability to install PCIE cards anywhere i want to avoid sandwiching graphics cards on air.

But now i am interested about the xeon
I initially searched to check if the xeons are overclock-able or not and found at that they are not overclockable (through multiplier) so i discarded the xeon option.

But now i may consider it again.

As a developer what does the Registered memory and the ECC features add?

I intend to play and develop and test on that rig.

Also will this board support ECC and Registered Memory?
Finally which intel xeon v3 cpus are unlocked and which ones are not?


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adnadn*
> 
> This is what I am afraid of. I am still with Win7(64) with several TBs installed on the old rig. It would be good to just change the hardware and do P&P but this is not feasible as we all know. I need to re install all my stuff - will take me a month or more I guess. I did not want to move to 8.1 as I have a lot of hardware specific drivers and I do not know how they would work in 8.1. Thus, the full rationale for moving to x99 fully capable with 4xSLI 16x was to include the system installed on M.2 drive. Any hint/step by step advice how to proceed?


I installed the XP941 as a boot drive last night. The trick was to use a program called rufus to burn the ISO, and set it to a GPT partition instead of MBR (universal usb installer didnt have this option afaik). I used NTFS but I think FAT works as well. Then just hit F8 during post and boot from the UEFI version of the usb drive!


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> As a developer what does the Registered memory and the ECC features add?


Registered memory adds no value on this platform beyond _maybe_ allowing more than 128GB of DDR4 down the road. This is a departure from the previous P9X79-E WS that required UDIMMs as far as I know. Historically UDIMM ECC surpassed RDIMM ECC in cost, so this could be a great change.

I do finite element analysis on forging dies, and study how different designs impact material flow on a micro and macro scale. If a single point vector in a mesh of say 300K elements is computed erroneously (its step position/acceleration change is too large or small or even in the wrong direction), it can seriously impact our findings, or even crash the whole simulation. ECC can correct one bit flop per word, which, considering the (in)frequency of bit errors, is plenty. Your chances of a bit error are increased the more RAM you allocate. The software I use likes to run about 4GB per core with our settings. Chances are that without ECC, you will occasionally be fooled into thinking a bad result can be put into production

If you do any scientific computing that is memory intensive, or work that requires absolute precision in output (designs that people trust their life and well being with), you would be better off with ECC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Also will this board support ECC and Registered Memory?


See this page: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_QVL/
Specifically: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_140917.pdf

It looks like Samsung and Crucial have both certified the X99-E WS for use with a model each of their ECC DDR4 RDIMMs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Finally which intel xeon v3 cpus are unlocked and which ones are not?


This is something us consumers have to figure out by trial and error.

I have found that the (tray) Xeon E5-1650 v3 and (tray) Xeon E5-1660 v3 are both unlocked.

I'll try to keep this list up-to date when I find any more information or actually test any other Xeon E5-16XX v3s.


----------



## TheGovernment

When I installed win 8.1 on my xp941, I did nothing but install the drive and put my windows disk in. Went straight to setup, formatted the drive and was done. I didn't have to do any of the stuff some of the other did. My issue was booting from the drive but once I found that guide I posted, it worked great.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Registered memory adds no value on this platform beyond _maybe_ allowing more than 128GB of DDR4 down the road. This is a departure from the previous P9X79-E WS that required UDIMMs as far as I know. Historically UDIMM ECC surpassed RDIMM ECC in cost, so this could be a great change.
> 
> I do finite element analysis on forging dies, and study how different designs impact material flow on a micro and macro scale. If a single point vector in a mesh of say 300K elements is computed erroneously (its step position/acceleration change is too large or small or even in the wrong direction), it can seriously impact our findings, or even crash the whole simulation. ECC can correct one bit flop per word, which, considering the (in)frequency of bit errors, is plenty. Your chances of a bit error are increased the more RAM you allocate. The software I use likes to run about 4GB per core with our settings. Chances are that without ECC, you will occasionally be fooled into thinking a bad result can be put into production
> 
> If you do any scientific computing that is memory intensive, or work that requires absolute precision in output (designs that people trust their life and well being with), you would be better off with ECC.
> See this page: http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_QVL/
> Specifically: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_140917.pdf
> 
> It looks like Samsung and Crucial have both certified the X99-E WS for use with a model each of their ECC DDR4 RDIMMs.
> This is something us consumers have to figure out by trial and error.
> 
> I have found that the (tray) Xeon E5-1650 v3 and (tray) Xeon E5-1660 v3 are both unlocked.
> 
> I'll try to keep this list up-to date when I find any more information or actually test any other Xeon E5-16XX v3s.


What do you think about this (Crucial 64GB kit (16GBx4) DDR4 PC4-17000 Registered ECC 1.2V) and Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v3 (20M Cache, 3.00 GHz)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v3 (20M Cache, 3.00 GHz)*
> 
> VID Voltage Range 0.65-1.30V


Does that mean that max voltage is 1.3v or i can add more?
Or is it max stable voltage?


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> When I installed win 8.1 on my xp941, I did nothing but install the drive and put my windows disk in. Went straight to setup, formatted the drive and was done. I didn't have to do any of the stuff some of the other did. My issue was booting from the drive but once I found that guide I posted, it worked great.


Yep, the usb boot disk method is for those who don't go the optical drive / physical windows disc route.


----------



## wirk

I am planning workstation based on the X99-E WS, not at least due to the fact I may need all 7 PCIe slots in the future. I also want a very fast PCIe SSD and I am looking into the new Intel P3600 which is PCIe 3.0x4:

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/product-specifications/ssd-dc-p3600-spec.pdf

This normally would take one PCIe slot but I figured out that it might be possible to use the M.2 slot which is also PCIe 3.0x4 and connect it with the SSD card via suitable PCIe-M.2 adapter which I found here:

http://www.bplus.com.tw/ExtenderBoard/P4SM2.html

Then I could connect the PCIe adapter with the SSD card by flexible ribbon PCIe cable. In this way, all PCIe slots would be free to use and the PCIe SSD storage could still run.

As this is only imagined theoretical solution, could there be any problems here which I can not imagine?


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What do you think about this (Crucial 64GB kit (16GBx4) DDR4 PC4-17000 Registered ECC 1.2V) and Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v3 (20M Cache, 3.00 GHz)?
> Does that mean that max voltage is 1.3v or i can add more?
> Or is it max stable voltage?


If you want to ensure system stability and proper memory performance with ECC RDIMMs, I would stick with what is listed on the X99-E WS's RDIMM memory QVL. If you need 16GB DIMMs, that means sourcing Crucial MTA36ASF2G72PZ-2G1A2IG exactly. This may be quite difficult to find as of right now.

That VID is just a range of voltages possibly needed for a specific Xeon E5-1660 v3 to run at stock clock frequencies, boost or otherwise. Each CPU will have a unique VID (or multiple ones, depending on boost mode), between the voltages listed on ARK. The upper value is not a voltage limit or max voltage, but the highest voltage you could potentially see a CPU need at stock frequencies, fresh from the factory. I can't find any hard data on Haswell EP, but I would guess 1.4V would be my maximum, where 1.5V could kill it.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Guys, I think that Xeon's discussion is offtopic here and would be more appropriate to continue in http://www.overclock.net/t/1510429/so-what-is-the-equivalent-xeon-2011-that-matches-the-5960x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> But now i am interested about the xeon
> I initially searched to check if the xeons are overclock-able or not and found at that they are not overclockable (through multiplier) so i discarded the xeon option.


The best 2 sockets Xeons like 10 core E5 2687V3 or 18core 2699V3 are locked, that is why they not considered by overclockers at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> As a developer what does the Registered memory and the ECC features add?


They add nothing for consumer-grade desktops, except increased latencies and lower speeds. The ECC is only needed on servers or if you desperately need to execute prolonged calculations like [email protected], which maybe need a week of 100% CPU load. In that case ECC will correct possible memory errors
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Also will this board support ECC and Registered Memory?


More not than yes, because ECC support is left to Intel C6** server chipset, X99 doesn't have ECC support
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Finally which intel xeon v3 cpus are unlocked and which ones are not?


The 2 sockets E5 26**V3 are all locked, the 1 socket E5 16**V3 are unlocked
But I don't know if E5-16** do support strap overclocking, maybe they don't and only could be overclocked on strap 100 by multi. In that case it is harder to achieve memory speeds higher than 2666MHz


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Yep, the usb boot disk method is for those who don't go the optical drive / physical windows disc route.


Lol, I missed the part of using usb. Duh. Now it makes sense. I was reading it thinking *** lol


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> Guys, I think that Xeon's discussion is offtopic here and would be more appropriate to continue in http://www.overclock.net/t/1510429/so-what-is-the-equivalent-xeon-2011-that-matches-the-5960x
> The best 2 sockets Xeons like 10 core E5 2687V3 or 18core 2699V3 are locked, that is why they not considered by overclockers at all
> They add nothing for consumer-grade desktops, except increased latencies and lower speeds. The ECC is only needed on servers or if you desperately need to execute prolonged calculations like [email protected], which maybe need a week of 100% CPU load. In that case ECC will correct possible memory errors
> More not than yes, because ECC support is left to Intel C6** server chipset, X99 doesn't have ECC support
> The 2 sockets E5 26**V3 are all locked, the 1 socket E5 16**V3 are unlocked
> But I don't know if E5-16** do support strap overclocking, maybe they don't and only could be overclocked on strap 100 by multi. In that case it is harder to achieve memory speeds higher than 2666MHz


To clarify: high-end X99 workstation-class motherboards definitely support ECC RDIMM RAM, when running with Xeon processor. This is true for the Asus X99-E WS where somehow clear statement about Xeon support is missing but a list of approved memory cards is available. But for example ASRoCK Extreme11 specs state this directly. For Gigabyte X99-SOC Force there is list of supported Xeon processors, all Xeon's E5 v3 are supported. Regarding overclocking it looks like full overclocking is supported with unlocked Xeon chips, judging from the extreme overclocking tests.

About the use of Xeon E5 1660 v3 vs. i7-5960X one can see it from the point that price difference is small or nonexistent and then why not trying it, especially when heavier loads are to be considered (and/or 128 GB of RAM might be useful).


----------



## Canis-X

Just a bit of an update, nothing really important, but last night I set off to clean my water cooling components. Lot's of boiling water and some soaking in vinegar water solution for the parts that I didn't think should be boiled. I ordered a few parts yesterday from performance PC's since I am changing my water cooling setup a bit. On tonight's agenda, get started on installing the water cooling components. Some small modifications to make to the case, nothing major though. Wish things were going faster, and I'm not looking forward to cleaning up my office after I'm done with the physical portion of the build, but things are coming together nicely I suppose.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> If you want to ensure system stability and proper memory performance with ECC RDIMMs, I would stick with what is listed on the X99-E WS's RDIMM memory QVL. If you need 16GB DIMMs, that means sourcing *Crucial MTA36ASF2G72PZ-2G1A2IG* exactly. This may be quite difficult to find as of right now.
> 
> That VID is just a range of voltages possibly needed for a specific Xeon E5-1660 v3 to run at stock clock frequencies, boost or otherwise. Each CPU will have a unique VID (or multiple ones, depending on boost mode), between the voltages listed on ARK. The upper value is not a voltage limit or max voltage, but the highest voltage you could potentially see a CPU need at stock frequencies, fresh from the factory. I can't find any hard data on Haswell EP, but I would guess 1.4V would be my maximum, where 1.5V could kill it.


Why this model in particular?
I can't find it in the QVL list.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why this model in particular?
> I can't find it in the QVL list.


From Asus's "X99-E WS memory ECC RDIMM QVL 2014.09.17" here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_140917.pdf

Quote:


> Samsung M393A1G40DB0-CPB 8GB DDR4-2133 ECC/REG CL15 1 Samsung K4A4G045WD-BCPB IDT 4RCD0124KC0ATG
> Micron *MTA36ASF2G72PZ-2G1A2IG 16GB DDR4-2133 ECC/REG* CL15 2 Micron MT40A1G4HX-093E:A IDT 4RCD0124KC0ATG
> Apacer 75.CA3G0.G000B 8GB DDR4-2133 ECC/REG CL15 1 Samsung K4A4G045WD-BCPB IDT 4RCD0124KC0ATG


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> From Asus's "X99-E WS memory ECC RDIMM QVL 2014.09.17" here: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_140917.pdf


oh
The word Crucial got me confused.

Anyway the xeon option does not seem so appealing with only little memory support.


----------



## weinstein888

Petition for waterblocks: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/

Maybe add this to the OP?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Petition for waterblocks: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/
> 
> Maybe add this to the OP?


+1


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Petition for waterblocks: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/
> 
> Maybe add this to the OP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> +1


Added to OP


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> That VID is just a range of voltages possibly needed for a specific Xeon E5-1660 v3 to run at stock clock frequencies, boost or otherwise. Each CPU will have a unique VID (or multiple ones, depending on boost mode), between the voltages listed on ARK. The upper value is not a voltage limit or max voltage, but the highest voltage you could potentially see a CPU need at stock frequencies, fresh from the factory. I can't find any hard data on Haswell EP, but I would guess 1.4V would be my maximum, where 1.5V could kill it.


From the tests, overclocking looks excellent for the Xeon E5-1660v3: _'did some 5.5GHz wprime runs with 1.6vcore. Not bad at all! On air i was able to do 4.4GHz wprime with 1.25vcore'_. Obviously single chip test says yet nothing about the whole population. BUT, it is not unreasonable to think that 'consumer' i7-5960X chips are leftovers from the 'professional' Xeon E5-1660v3 chips binning







.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> To my knowledge, the Xeon E5-1660 v3 and the i7-5960x are widely comparable and based on the same silicon (could come from the same wafer even) save for a few differences:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C/T  CACHE CLOCK  BOOST  UNLOCKED MSRP(TRAY) VT-x VT-d vPro TXT RDIMM MEMMAX   ECC TCASE
> i7-5960X        8/16 20MB  3.0GHz 3.5GHz YES      $999.00    YES  YES  NO   NO  NO    64/128GB NO  66.8C
> Xeon E5-1660 v3 8/16 20MB  3.0GHz 3.5GHz YES      $1080.00   YES  YES  YES  YES YES   768GB    YES 65.9C
> 
> Instructions sets supported should be the same across both processors. The Xeon can still use normal UDIMM/non-ECC memory as the i7-5960X would and nine times out of ten would be compatible with the same consumer boards the 5960X is.
> 
> Many of us would choose the Xeon over the i7 if only for ECC support. The fact that the Xeon E5-1660 v3 is unlocked is just icing on the cake, so to say. Overclocking and ECC/stability/correctness of output usually do not go in the same sentence, even if you give your CPU enough volts. I find a 24+ hour stable clock/voltage at 4.2 Ghz and back it down to 4.0 GHz with the same voltage to assure stability, and even then I cannot 100% guarantee the same operation as Intel does at factory frequencies and voltages.
> 
> Past anything ECC or RDIMM related, the Xeon E5-1660 v3 would be virtually indistinguishable from 5960X in normal OCN-type use. I would think they would overclock the same, but have yet to see widespread results on the E5-1660 v3.
> 
> I figure if someone is looking at the X99-E WS for a _workstation,_ they might as well have a Xeon/ECC. Else, if you are not running four GPUs/etc, save your money and get a cheaper board and the 5960X. The PLX chip, while nice to have, is at the bottom of my wishlist. I'm sure we will see this board running four way SLI at x16 on all cards soon enough, though.
> I have never seen black, but I have seen blue PCB ECC in some HP ProLiants and Mac Pros. Every Dell I've worked with has been various shades of green. DDR2-era was the last time I remember seeing black heat-sinks on green PCBs. Seeing a black PCB ECC DIMM ala the low profile Samsung "30nm" DDR3 would be pretty cool.


Right on man. But then again Xeon is able to used reg non-ecc memory and you can go pass the overlockable style as I7 so 4200 - 2133 speed. Yeah I chose it over i7. But then again if you are smart enough not to go to crazy overclock on ECC memory on the timing and speed just doing one by one or a few and just going little extra speed than the stock speed timing and speed. And find your sweet spot. You know what I mean.

If you got the money and go for the E5-2600 v3 family that adds in QPI -2 lane and then HT. Then you are going to get extra speed plus able to add another same CPU and do Dual someday.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Just a bit of an update, nothing really important, but last night I set off to clean my water cooling components. Lot's of boiling water and some soaking in vinegar water solution for the parts that I didn't think should be boiled. I ordered a few parts yesterday from performance PC's since I am changing my water cooling setup a bit. On tonight's agenda, get started on installing the water cooling components. Some small modifications to make to the case, nothing major though. Wish things were going faster, and I'm not looking forward to cleaning up my office after I'm done with the physical portion of the build, but things are coming together nicely I suppose.


Right on man. Look like a great system man


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Anyway the xeon option does not seem so appealing with only little memory support.


"only little memory support?" How many suppliers of 16 GB modules do you want?

Point is, with 128 GB of buffered DDR4 providing 5-fold speedup of our 80 GB simulation, we no longer bother looking for those piddling few percent from fiddling with memory clocks.

If ASUS have verified 128 GB of Micron/Crucial, I'm happy


----------



## wirk

Crucial thinks 4x16GB kit will be OK though they have not tested it with Asus X99-E WS


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> "only little memory support?" How many suppliers of 16 GB modules do you want?
> 
> Point is, with 128 GB of buffered DDR4 providing 5-fold speedup of our 80 GB simulation, we no longer bother looking for those piddling few percent from fiddling with memory clocks.
> 
> If ASUS have verified 128 GB of Micron/Crucial, I'm happy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> If ASUS have verified 128 GB of Micron/Crucial, I'm happy


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Crucial thinks 4x16GB kit will be OK though they have not tested it with Asus X99-E WS


Thanks for the link. I will read it when i have some time.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> From the tests, overclocking looks excellent for the Xeon E5-1660v3: _'did some 5.5GHz wprime runs with 1.6vcore. Not bad at all! On air i was able to do 4.4GHz wprime with 1.25vcore'_. Obviously single chip test says yet nothing about the whole population. BUT, it is not unreasonable to think that 'consumer' i7-5960X chips are leftovers from the 'professional' Xeon E5-1660v3 chips binning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, there are probably 20 or more 5960Xs out there for every one E5-1660 v3/E5-1680 v3, so it is curious this one sample does so well. I thought the same about Xeon bins, being first pick over what is left for the i7s. Seems like better silicon across the board, low voltage at mid-range overclocks and high potential overclocks at extreme voltage. Historically, Intel would bin Xeons to a lower TDP, where there clock speeds are hardly affected compared to a higher TDP consumer part. 4.4GHz at 1.25V would be an awesome 24/7 chip. I think one of these chips sitting at 1.4V to 1.5V day in, day out, even properly water-cooled (or phase change) would degrade quite rapidly. 1.5V most likely won't kill it outright, but it will eventually succumb. It is nice to see such a high overclock with LN2, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Crucial thinks 4x16GB kit will be OK though they have not tested it with Asus X99-E WS


Looks like we would have to "attempt" our own memory validation with such consumer Crucial kits. Micron kits are hard to come by without being an OEM. If the Crucial kit has Micron MT40A1G4HX-093E:A onboard, chances are it is the same DIMM, just with a Crucial name on it. Crucial/Micron should be able to tell us what memory modules are on the Crucial kit's PCBs with a thorough technical inquiry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> If ASUS have verified 128 GB of Micron/Crucial, I'm happy


From what I learned from ASUS themselves is that they have no part in memory validation. It is the memory vendors looking to get their products sold who run extensive stability and compatibility testing with motherboards supplied by ASUS. It is in the interest of both ASUS and all memory vendors to populate the QVL; Asus/Gigabyte/MSI/ASRock etc. do their part in providing engineering/retail samples, where the memory vendors do the actual validation. The motherboard manufacturer then publishes the memory vendor's findings in a QVL.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What do you think about this (Crucial 64GB kit (16GBx4) DDR4 PC4-17000 Registered ECC 1.2V) and Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v3 (20M Cache, 3.00 GHz)?
> Does that mean that max voltage is 1.3v or i can add more?
> Or is it max stable voltage?


I think it a great combo for a CPU and memory. There are no problems with that set of rams.

The max voltages for memory anywhere from 1.65v max and 1.0v lowest will work fine on memory voltages but it all depens on ICS memorys chips and motherboard and CPU, Most of the time it goes blue screen pages errors when you put to much voltage or using less voltages. It really depens on the speed and timing that you are on and how well the memeory are made to built into the abiility to do what it can do for that chip of it speed and timing and voltages and of how it runs and how well it will do in it setting from the CPU memory controller and on to the BIOS of the motherboard memory setting controller of how it set it setting and how well it would perform. Plus for ECC it got a contorller on the chip as well on the stick of the DIMM it needed alittle more voltages for that reason to insure that needed that voltages when it overloaded with data and how fast it going in and out of it from reading and writing and then latency are little slower from timing but it making sure all of your data are error free and it will corrected the lines if it ever corrupted page files or some form of data memory errors. But the bigger the ram you have the more faster it will seam to be at it giving speed becasue of the larger data memory ICS chips. Sometime one memory will do 98% working the best of that memory can do. Then you add the 2nd pair of the stick of memory added to the system and then you hit a 89% working memory and it make the rest of the memory to work best at 89% becasue of that one ram. And it won't allowed you to overclock much and not much voltages or anyother factor becasue of the memory is not doing it full abillity but it still work at some area of the speed and timing and voltages. You just have to test each one of them out and make sure they all do work. Most of the non high speed memory and non ECC are from 2133 to 2666 and that is the best you can get out of that cheap memory. The newer ones are in the 2800-3200 that are tight timming of 16-16-16-36 1.35V or 15-15-15-35 1.45V

The ECC memory are from 1.2v for best stability for the rams and plus ECC reg chip that needed power to do it error corrections from 8bit by 8bit is another whole new level improved over the old ECC from DDR2 and DDR3. It does a huge impact becasue of the ECC memory have it own pathways for ECC on each set of chip memory ICS you have on the DIMM so it made to do a lot faster compairing the old ECC. But you can add 1.3v to insure stable and to voild making sure there are no memory error corruptions. Or finding a sweet spot for less heat when it doing 24/7 worth of data load. Some ECC memory will not let you overclock on memory speed but will unlock timing and voltages. Some are lock and some are not it all depens of the maker that will let you be allowed to do things on the memory. They do got some single sided memory ECC that are low profile 1.0V ECC. But that you will see these type of rams in the few months or so. It all depens on the productions line memory maker that does what to make and or soldering smaller memory but larger data clusters size chip.

But the 32GB/16GB LRDIMM are a great fast memory and they are 4 sided memory at 1.25v-1.35v per DIMM and they are from 389$ to 589$ each stick. I wish they are cheaper so I can get 8x 16GB LRDIMM type memmory and that is a full 128 GB load


----------



## wirk

Regarding the ECC memory, I digged a bit more and it just turns out that Crucial is a global brand of Micron Technology, Inc.. Thus there is no other way than Crucial 4x16 GB memory kit has the Micron chip which is listed as valid for the X99-E WS







.

By the way, can those ECC memory kits be overclocked a bit? E.g. if the kit is 2133 Meg boosting it up to 2400 Meg?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> If you got the money and go for the E5-2600 v3 family that adds in QPI -2 lane and then HT. Then you are going to get extra speed plus able to add another same CPU and do Dual someday.


This is bit more involved problem. Remember the E5-16xx family can be easily overclocked while E5-26xx not. With overclocking, single 16xx processor will be better than single 26xx with the same number of cores. To some extent it may also be better than single 26xx with higher number of cores or even dual 26xx for applications which are not heavily multithreaded. Obviously, for heavily multithreaded applications the higher number of cores the better even if the processor speed is lower. One should also take into account that when using 4-Way SLI graphics with dual processor system, both processors must be present since each has its own PCIe bus.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Regarding the ECC memory, I digged a bit more and it just turns out that Crucial is a global brand of Micron Technology, Inc.. Thus there is no other way than Crucial 4x16 GB memory kit has the Micron chip which is listed as valid for the X99-E WS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> By the way, can those ECC memory kits be overclocked a bit? E.g. if the kit is 2133 Meg boosting it up to 2400 Meg?


Interesting.

But for some reason i can't seem to find any e-tailers for the xeon E5-1660 V3


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Interesting.But for some reason i can't seem to find any e-tailers for the xeon E5-1660 V3


Where are you located? This processor is so new all channels are not filled yet...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Where are you located? This processor is so new all channels are not filled yet...


KSA
Is it newer than the 5960x?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> KSA Is it newer than the 5960x?


Yeah,slightly, released Sept. 8. AFAIK it is available in NA but not in the EU yet. But coming very soon
to all channels, preorders are taken.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Yeah,slightly, released Sept. 8. AFAIK it is available in NA but not in the EU yet. But coming very soon
> to all channels, preorders are taken.


Which e-tailers in NA?


----------



## Canis-X

Good morning! We need more votes at EK to have a shot at them making a WB for this board, tell all of your friends to vote!!









http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## derickwm




----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Well, you're no fun!! Why not? Wouldn't this board look awesome with some EK goodness on it? It would be a great addition to showcase the product!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Get me 250 people who will commit and we'll talk


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Get me 250 people who will commit and we'll talk


Alright, we got 8 so far. No problem!!! Advertize....advertize....advertize!!!!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which e-tailers in NA?


e.g. http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=E5-1660V3


----------



## Canis-X

Parts being delivered today!! I'll be busy tonight for sure!!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Get me 250 people who will commit and we'll talk


I just don't want to sign up on another website, but I'd love to see a chipset waterblock for this motherboard.







Any word on if the universal blocks will work?


----------



## derickwm

Why do you guys want to cover up this sexy board anyway...it doesn't need it. The stock heatsinks look good. Go with it.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Regarding the ECC memory, I digged a bit more and it just turns out that Crucial is a global brand of Micron Technology, Inc.. Thus there is no other way than Crucial 4x16 GB memory kit has the Micron chip which is listed as valid for the X99-E WS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> By the way, can those ECC memory kits be overclocked a bit? E.g. if the kit is 2133 Meg boosting it up to 2400 Meg?


Be careful assuming just any 4x16GB DDR4/ECC/REG Crucial kit matches the exact specification of the Micron kit on the QVL. Micron likely has many different DDR4/ECC/REG modules in production, and we are unsure of the modules on-board that specific Crucial kit. Even within the same product line, you could have instability with, say "MT40A1G4HX-093E:B" versus the "MT40A1G4HX-093E:A" listed on the QVL. I would be very cautious, as I have fallen victim to buying RAM that was one number different than what was on the QVL (every other specification identical), assuming all would be fine. Lost a lot of time/money troubleshooting that.


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Be careful assuming just any 4x16GB DDR4/ECC/REG Crucial kit matches the exact specification of the Micron kit on the QVL. Micron likely has many different DDR4/ECC/REG modules in production, and we are unsure of the modules on-board that specific Crucial kit. Even within the same product line, you could have instability with, say "MT40A1G4HX-093E:B" versus the "MT40A1G4HX-093E:A" listed on the QVL. I would be very cautious, as I have fallen victim to buying RAM that was one number different than what was on the QVL (every other specification identical), assuming all would be fine. Lost a lot of time/money troubleshooting that.


This is so true. REP+ for pointing this out.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I just don't want to sign up on another website, but I'd love to see a chipset waterblock for this motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on if the universal blocks will work?


We need you man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why do you guys want to cover up this sexy board anyway...it doesn't need it. The stock heatsinks look good. Go with it.


Haha, that same logic could be said for most of the boards that you do make blocks for. I'm just trying help expand the product line and by proxy, the business.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I just don't want to sign up on another website, but I'd love to see a chipset waterblock for this motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on if the universal blocks will work?
> 
> 
> 
> We need you man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Why do you guys want to cover up this sexy board anyway...it doesn't need it. The stock heatsinks look good. Go with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, that same logic could be said for most of the boards that you do make blocks for. I'm just trying help expand the product line and by proxy, the business.
Click to expand...

Producing a block that doesn't sell doesn't expand the business. If you want to water cool your X99 mobo there are choices from every manufacturer. 2 from Asus, at least 1 from MSI and a ton from Gigabyte.

We've provided plenty of heads up on which blocks will be receiving boards. I admit, there's a certain sexiness about the WS but for the price of the board, I think most enthusiasts will just go for the R5E anyway.

As a closing note, if there was enough demand for water cooling a motherboard and enough time in the day for us, we'd make blocks for every high end board. There isn't though.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Producing a block that doesn't sell doesn't expand the business. If you want to water cool your X99 mobo there are choices from every manufacturer. 2 from Asus, at least 1 from MSI and a ton from Gigabyte.
> 
> We've provided plenty of heads up on which blocks will be receiving boards. I admit, there's a certain sexiness about the WS but for the price of the board, I think most enthusiasts will just go for the R5E anyway.
> 
> As a closing note, if there was enough demand for water cooling a motherboard and enough time in the day for us, we'd make blocks for every high end board. There isn't though.


....I understand all of this, thus the







emoji, but I also understand that you had to make this statement as well. I'm not mad or anything, expecting the worse, hoping for the best.







Can't blame us for trying though.


----------



## FreeElectron

Sadly, this board isn't so popular.
Looks like we are going air for it.


----------



## Canis-X

Aside from the price, I think that main reason that the board isn't more popular is the sheer lack of availability. I wonder why it has been so hard to come across though.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Aside from the price, I think that main reason that the board isn't more popular is the sheer lack of availability. I wonder why it has been so hard to come across though.


And because of that it has absolutely no real reviews.


----------



## wirk

This board is differentiated in that it has 7 full PCIe slots and all of them can operate simultanously in x8 mode. On top of this there is also separate PCIe 3.0x4 M.2 slot. If there is no need for maxing of PCIe slots there are other cheaper high-end boards to go.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, you're no fun!! Why not? Wouldn't this board look awesome with some EK goodness on it? It would be a great addition to showcase the product!!!!


I second that.. i would love to see the waterblock for this board..








If i hear nothing for this board i might have to go down different route then


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> I second that.. i would love to see the waterblock for this board..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i hear nothing for this board i might have to go down different route then


Oh, still get the board, imo, it is too [email protected] good looking to pass over, and let's not forget, it's feature packed. Hopefully ASUS will get more of them out there so that more folks will buy them. I really wish that they would have been in stock in more places so that the early adapters would have snagged more of them up. Then we would have probably had more end user information in this thread = more people purchasing it = more people to vote to get a water block made for this board!


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh, still get the board, imo, it is too [email protected] good looking to pass over, and let's not forget, it's feature packed. Hopefully ASUS will get more of them out there so that more folks will buy them. I really wish that they would have been in stock in more places so that the early adapters would have snagged more of them up. Then we would have probably had more end user information in this thread = more people purchasing it = more people to vote to get a water block made for this board!


True, yeah i guess. I have been using ASUS WS line for nice while and not one problem...







the thing is i have never had a mobo with waterblock ever..







. sure i had em on gpu and cpu.. but not on mobo or ram. I was thinking the next upgrade is x99 mobo with chips and the waterblock this time around... but no rush though...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> True, yeah i guess. I have been using ASUS WS line for nice while and not one problem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is i have never had a mobo with waterblock ever..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . sure i had em on gpu and cpu.. but not on mobo or ram. I was thinking the next upgrade is x99 mobo with chips and the waterblock this time around... but no rush though...


I've used water blocks on my last 2 or 3 boards and they do help keep the temps down, but I can't really attest to performance differences between using a water block vs. air cooling it on the same board, never really tried. My RIVE would get really hot on the back side of the board's VRM's so I glued some heat sinks there and placed a fan blowing on them all of the time which helped a lot, so I guess having good airflow on this board should suffice. I just like the look of it more than anything though!


----------



## TheGovernment

I doubt this board needs a waterblock. It's got pretty good cooling already. If someone offered one, even though I'm a WC'r, I doubt I'd bother.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've used water blocks on my last 2 or 3 boards and they do help keep the temps down, but I can't really attest to performance differences between using a water block vs. air cooling it on the same board, never really tried. My RIVE would get really hot on the back side of the board's VRM's so I glued some heat sinks there and placed a fan blowing on them all of the time which helped a lot, so I guess having good airflow on this board should suffice. I just like the look of it more than anything though!


Yea i agree.. i figured it more for the looks than performance







But if i hear someone says it does affects mobo's performance greatly by watercooling, then that's new


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I doubt this board needs a waterblock. It's got pretty good cooling already. If someone offered one, even though I'm a WC'r, I doubt I'd bother.


Yea i thought the same as well


----------



## Cr4zy

Got my WS in and running


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Got my WS in and running


Looking good man!!!


----------



## physcon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Be careful assuming just any 4x16GB DDR4/ECC/REG Crucial kit matches the exact specification of the Micron kit on the QVL. Micron likely has many different DDR4/ECC/REG modules in production, and we are unsure of the modules on-board that specific Crucial kit. Even within the same product line, you could have instability with, say "MT40A1G4HX-093E:B" versus the "MT40A1G4HX-093E:A" listed on the QVL. I would be very cautious, as I have fallen victim to buying RAM that was one number different than what was on the QVL (every other specification identical), assuming all would be fine. Lost a lot of time/money troubleshooting that.


I just got my X99-E WS and 1660v3 up and running yesterday.
It's definitely good to be careful when buying compatible memory; I took a little risk and just wanted to let you guys know my 4x 16gb ECC crucial modules (CT16G4RFD4213) are working great so far: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CTD421R16G

So far the system is 24hrs burntest stable at 4.0ghz using 1.175 volts ( +0.120v above stock ). I'm just using a Thermalright Macho with the stock fan ( not a lot of airflow! ) and temps are in the high 70's or low 80's. I'm wondering what the consensus is for what acceptable burntest temps are?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

How do the 1600's compare to the 2600's? I was looking at the 2670 but I don't know if it would be worth it...


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *physcon*
> 
> I just got my X99-E WS and 1660v3 up and running yesterday.
> It's definitely good to be careful when buying compatible memory; I took a little risk and just wanted to let you guys know my 4x 16gb ECC crucial modules (CT16G4RFD4213) are working great so far: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CTD421R16G .So far the system is 24hrs burntest stable at 4.0ghz using 1.175 volts ( +0.120v above stock ). I'm just using a Thermalright Macho with the stock fan ( not a lot of airflow! ) and temps are in the high 70's or low 80's. I'm wondering what the consensus is for what acceptable burntest temps are?


Nice to hear the dream system has no problems







But in fact your choice of RAM is no risk at all since Crucial=Micron and the Micron chip is on the list of validated memory chips for this mobo. *Added*: Doubts were raised earlier in this thread if this it not too risky statement. Indeed chips variations within the same product number may cause problems. However, since Crucial has not tested these chips with the X99-E WS, they are interested to iron this out and offer replacement in case of issues as can be read in the second message of this thread. The case seems thus safe to take risk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> How do the 1600's compare to the 2600's? I was looking at the 2670 but I don't know if it would be worth it...


First, if you aim for dual processor system then 2600's are the only way to go. If the target is single processor system there is a couple of aspects to consider. 1600's are unlocked so there is possibility for overclocking and thus for applications depending primarily on clock speed where the number of cores is not of primary importance there will be better performance. On the other hand, for extreme multithreaded applications, where the number of cores count, the 2600's go up to 18 cores (1600's max at 14) and this might be advantage (albeit expensive one). Thus, the question if the 12 core E5-2670 @2.3GHz base frequency (turbo 3.1 GHz) is best for you depends on your application mix. As a comparison example consider 6 core E5-1650 @3.5GHz base frequency which should be easily overclockable to 4.6 GHz. For really heavy multithreaded apps the 2670 will be a better choice since there will be more execution in parallel, all other apps will do better with the 1650.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *physcon*
> 
> I just got my X99-E WS and 1660v3 up and running yesterday.
> It's definitely good to be careful when buying compatible memory; I took a little risk and just wanted to let you guys know my 4x 16gb ECC crucial modules (CT16G4RFD4213) are working great so far: http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=CTD421R16G
> 
> So far the system is 24hrs burntest stable at 4.0ghz using 1.175 volts ( +0.120v above stock ). I'm just using a Thermalright Macho with the stock fan ( not a lot of airflow! ) and temps are in the high 70's or low 80's. I'm wondering what the consensus is for what acceptable burntest temps are?


I am wondering...
As i have always read that buying a kit is better than buying multiple kits of a less size model yet, for some reason you guys seem to not care about this in server memory.

Also can you show cpu strap options?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I just don't want to sign up on another website, but I'd love to see a chipset waterblock for this motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word on if the universal blocks will work?


I was gonna used the Koolance PLT-UN40F Cold Plate, 40mm x 40mm (1.57in x 1.57in) will work great on all 4 screws







if you can find other plates of colds and that will fit right on those 4 screw then you are in luck


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This is bit more involved problem. Remember the E5-16xx family can be easily overclocked while E5-26xx not. With overclocking, single 16xx processor will be better than single 26xx with the same number of cores. To some extent it may also be better than single 26xx with higher number of cores or even dual 26xx for applications which are not heavily multithreaded. Obviously, for heavily multithreaded applications the higher number of cores the better even if the processor speed is lower. One should also take into account that when using 4-Way SLI graphics with dual processor system, both processors must be present since each has its own PCIe bus.


Yeah that is ture. But if you are not bit of a much of a overclocker and don't mind spending the money on a E5-2667 and just having QPI and HT and gone to the non-ecc memory at 3200 speed 16-16-16-36 1.35v memory at 64GB/128GB. Just never know when that dual motherboard comes out then you are and would move into that area for having another CPU as a upgrade and by that times never know. And when that 4 lane QPI and two HT and 16core and 24thread core might comes in handy for full 80lane CPU rendering chipset dual scoket motherboard and enver know they might add one PLX. But it much faster when CPU are in 80 lanes but the PLX could be used for extra like full 16x16x16x16x16x16x16 on all 7 slots of PCIe- 3.0 but 4 ways SLI but can used more slots when needed when you are doing desktop mode on one side and other monitor side gaming and the other is viewing video or viewing security cameras remotely














and doing virtual machine on another OS loaded on to your system and so many on going process of music going and blah blah chat system going and all kinds of webpages are opens. The driver and software is what takes into place of SLI and adding more devices So some people are more into having more things opens and processing at everything at onces and much as they can throw at it with so much programs are running. If you are a super nerd kinda dude


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Got my WS in and running


I hate you lol.. Nice sytem man. Looks clean.


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> As i have always read that buying a kit is better than buying multiple kits of a less size model yet, for some reason you guys seem to not care about this in server memory.


Server memory usually means R-DIMMS (registered and/or fully buffered). These have extra circuitry to help synchronize all those internal timings we over-clockers of U-DIMMS have to worry about. When not abused (i.e. run out of spec), R-DIMMS generally just work, assuming motherboard + bios are tuned right. This wiki entry is a good intro.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Server memory usually means R-DIMMS (registered and/or fully buffered). These have extra circuitry to help synchronize all those internal timings we over-clockers of U-DIMMS have to worry about. When not abused (i.e. run out of spec), R-DIMMS generally just work, assuming motherboard + bios are tuned right. This wiki entry is a good intro.


So, i got better chances with kits if i am going to "abuse" this memory?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yeah that is ture. But if you are not bit of a much of a overclocker and don't mind spending the money on a E5-2667 and just having QPI and HT and gone to the non-ecc memory at 3200 speed 16-16-16-36 1.35v memory at 64GB/128GB. Just never know when that dual motherboard comes out then you are and would move into that area for having another CPU as a upgrade and by that times never know. And when that 4 lane QPI and two HT and 16core and 24thread core might comes in handy for full 80lane CPU rendering chipset dual scoket motherboard and enver know they might add one PLX. But it much faster when CPU are in 80 lanes but the PLX could be used for extra like full 16x16x16x16x16x16x16 on all 7 slots of PCIe- 3.0 but 4 ways SLI but can used more slots when needed when you are doing desktop mode on one side and other monitor side gaming and the other is viewing video or viewing security cameras remotely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and doing virtual machine on another OS loaded on to your system and so many on going process of music going and blah blah chat system going and all kinds of webpages are opens. The driver and software is what takes into place of SLI and adding more devices So some people are more into having more things opens and processing at everything at onces and much as they can throw at it with so much programs are running. If you are a super nerd kinda dude


You touch many issues here. Indeed with many heavy apps running at the same time multiprocessor system is better. On the other hand having PCIe 3.0x16 on all slots sounds overkill, PCIE 3.0x8 provides already a huge bandwith.Thus the X99-E WS mobo is really able to satisfy lots of demands, especially with high core Xeon and 128GB RAM. Above these there is space of professional workstations packing dual processors and half a terabyte or more RAM.


----------



## wirk

Review of Crucial 16GB Single DDR4 2133 MT/s (PC4-2133) CL15 DR x4 ECC Registered DIMM 288-Pin Server Memory CT16G4RFD4213







This excerpt is bit puzzling: _With all 16 memory slots filled with RAM, we see the DRAM frequency drops to 1866 MT/s. This is true for all motherboards when they are fully loaded with RAM._


----------



## Canis-X

It's alive!!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> It's alive!!


Dat phase









How much is the cpu running at?


----------



## wirk

How many SATA ports can be utilized for RAID in the X99-E WS?

Of 8 normal SATA ports, 4 can be used for RAID. But there are also SATA Express ports, can they also be used in addition to those 4 SATA?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> How many SATA ports can be utilized for RAID in the X99-E WS?
> 
> Of 8 normal SATA ports, 4 can be used for RAID. But there are also SATA Express ports, can they also be used in addition to those 4 SATA?


I think yes as it was not mentioned otherwise in the manual.
The manual states that only SATA6G_78 and SATA6G_910 ports does *not* support RST and RAID.


----------



## wirk

Don't bet on 16nm soon...pessimism is rather realistic.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Dat phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the cpu running at?


Thanks!









I started off with the 4.5GHz at 1.3V "test" and have done some bench testing with it, so far it seems pretty stable at that voltage. I'm going to try and drop it down and see how low I can go though before I find instability.

Tried a quick and dirty validation today and hit 5108.01 MHz pretty stoked!









http://valid.canardpc.com/rjlb7r


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started off with the 4.5GHz at 1.3V "test" and have done some bench testing with it, so far it seems pretty stable at that voltage. I'm going to try and drop it down and see how low I can go though before I find instability.
> 
> Tried a quick and dirty validation today and hit 5108.01 MHz pretty stoked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rjlb7r


Dam you phase users









Dirty validation as in boot to windows stable validation?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Dam you phase users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty validation as in boot to windows stable validation?


LOL, no I can boot into windows at 4.9GHz then I use Asus suite's TPU to take it to that. It crashed not long after I got that validation. Still thought that it was pretty cool to get it there. My 3930k maxed out at 5.25GHz period, on water or phase, didn't matter. Maybe I can get a validation at 5.2, would be really cool if I could validate it at the same clock as my 3930k though.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> LOL, no I can boot into windows at 4.9GHz then I use Asus suite's TPU to take it to that. It crashed not long after I got that validation. Still thought that it was pretty cool to get it there. My 3930k maxed out at 5.25GHz period, on water or phase, didn't matter. Maybe I can get a validation at 5.2, would be really cool if I could validate it at the same clock as my 3930k though.


Lol
That's even dirtier than what i thought


----------



## Canis-X

Yep, validations don't need to be clean.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yep, validations don't need to be clean.


The first time i saw those numbers i thought that phase can actually do that


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yep, validations don't need to be clean.


...and don't forget the 'F5' key (save) for a few extra MHz - the 'regular validate' calls up the browser which usually crashes just before the main system









...if I wouldn't have a X99 R V Ex and a X79-E-WS already, I would get the X99-E-WS; may yet do so for a work-app...just love the E-WS features and stability


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

The only DDR4 ram I've seen have been for kits of four modules, such as 4X8, instead of 8 module kits, such as 8X4. Is there a reason for filling only half the RAM slots?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

You mean why aren't they making an 8x8gb package? Probably figuring "why bother, they can order two packages" instead of having them manufacture a new package and such, most likely.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> You mean why aren't they making an 8x8gb package? Probably figuring "why bother, they can order two packages" instead of having them manufacture a new package and such, most likely.


No, what I was asking is why they don't make kits with eight 4GB modules instead of kits with four 8GB modules? For that matter, I haven't seen any kits with more than four modules, no matter the total amount of RAM. I even saw a 128GB kit that had four 32GB modules; why not eight 16Gb modules? The X99 boards have eight RAM slots, why not use them all?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> No, what I was asking is why they don't make kits with eight 4GB modules instead of kits with four 8GB modules? For that matter, I haven't seen any kits with more than four modules, no matter the total amount of RAM. I even saw a 128GB kit that had four 32GB modules; why not eight 16Gb modules? The X99 boards have eight RAM slots, why not use them all?


Neweggs and superbiiz and other server website and memory company you can called then they got some whatever kits you likes and how you want them even 32x32 lol. Most of them got some kit above 8x8gb 0r 8x16gb and other above high kits g skills and corsair and other sometime they sell sometime they don't just have to go to the advance mode in newegg and other website to look for them and I seen other company does this. That is why most of them today you are better off buying two kit than having 8 rams in one kit to make you pay more. Just like having to pay one stick out of a time to get all 8 but it cost more than having just a kit of 2 rams stick but 2 of the kit and add another and not paying 8 rams stick kit is much less than buying 4 kit of 2 rams each for 8 rams truns out cheaper than buying 2 kit of 4 ram stick kit put togther.

Using extra slots for the memory on motherboard memory slots does take more power and of course heat and does add extra rooms plus more rams to powered up for extra bandwidth. Plus have to remember that when you added 4 memory on each side of the CPU slots but letting you to do quad channel memory interface at two ram per each channel per DIMM slots.. I know it takes 4 memory to do this processes to provide qaud channel memory interface. But still 2 double sided memory x8 module memory chips that have 8 or 7 on each side of the PCB memory x8 slots. But it say tying to impress your freinds saying check it out I got more and more memory. But it sures looks good having more rams in the slots thinking I got the best it can get.lol BUt DDR4 is less power and less heat so why not have extra memory. But then again if you used LRDIMM type memory of 32gb and 16 gb per modules you can only used 3x3 on 32GB and 4x4 on 16GB becasue they are 4 sided memory interface.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Want to know something. I notice if you get single sided memory ram at 8GB is faster than a two sided at 8GB even at 4x8GB or 8x8GB mode when adding rams. So when you have 16GB two sided memory then it no different than having a single sided 8GB. But if it 16GB single sided than to havings a double sided then it much faster in each slots when doing all 8. Less work less stress. But having two sided memory takes much work when overclocking. I had better luck in overclocking in single sided memory. I always wanted to put a bigger transistors or add another one and overclock the heck out of it and watter cools it


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Man I want a Intel Xeon E5-2687W v3 Haswell 3.1GHz so bad and water coool the heck out of it and add 300 FSB or 400 FSB and downclock memory and add water kit for memory tighting the memory rams ups in the timing and bump the voltage on CPU and memory and then little bit of voltage for the Chipset and water cool it too. And have 2 black titian video card in Sli and water cooled would be nice system. I skip the 2nd grey slot PCIe- 3.0x16 but the 3rd one for the 2nd card and add your tripple slot in for the SLI


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> You mean why aren't they making an 8x8gb package? Probably figuring "why bother, they can order two packages" instead of having them manufacture a new package and such, most likely.


There are practical reasons behind this: consumer DDR4 RAM is new and expensive, thus the market for 2 or 4 sticks is much bigger than for 8 sticks. But there is at least one company which offers 8x8GB packs. These packs are listed in various webshops in EUrope but are not available yet, probably coming soon. Regarding the 16GB DDR4 sticks they are not available yet. What is available are 16GB ECC RDIMM server sticks which work with the X99 boards running Xeon processors, and 8 such sticks can be inserted.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hi all,

My 1st post on this thread and 2nd on the site. Glad to be getting back into this as I had not built a new rig since 2009 with an X58 and i7-920.

So here I am, one week into the X99-E WS with the i7-5960X. This is exciting. The memory is 16GB of G.Skill F4-3200C16Q, rated 3200 @ 16-16-16-36, 1.35v.

Here's the main thing I've learned so far overclocking this board: *don't bother with the 100MHz strap, go straight to the 125 strap and start from there!* I don't know about everybody else's DDR4, but this 4x4GB of G.Skill that I'm using really did _not_ appreciate the 100 strap at all. All of my progress so far has been after I realized that and strapped on up.

I'm still in the early stages but I tonight I reached this point by manual adjustment:

125 strap
BCLK to 127
CPU ratio 35 --> 4444.4 MHz, a very nice square number








Cache ratio 31 --> 3937 MHz
DRAM --> 2794 MHz

All of the above on auto voltages with no other special settings. Next up, I will try the 167 strap for a while, and will start tweaking voltages. I don't mind if I don't get a whole lot faster speeds, but I really want to dial the voltage down. This set of speeds is drawing nearly twice the wattage compared to running it at 3900MHz at 100x39.

Bottom line so far, though: don't waste time on the 100 strap! The bad 100 strap is the cause of all the people posting about how their expensive high speed memory doesn't want to POST above 2400!


----------



## Canis-X

Really the only real advantage to the 100 strap is that you can use adaptive voltage with it. If you go with any of the other strap options, you can use offset voltage but it is not as good as the adaptive.

Edit,

So I was playing BF4 last night and I noticed that he PCH area on this board gets pretty hot. Not like so hot that I can't touch it, but uncomfortably hot. I had to put a spare fan right there to blow constant air across it. It would be nice to put a water block on that thing for sure!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really the only real advantage to the 100 strap is that you can use adaptive voltage with it. If you go with any of the other strap options, you can use offset voltage but it is not as good as the adaptive.
> 
> Edit,
> 
> So I was playing BF4 last night and I noticed that he PCH area on this board gets pretty hot. Not like so hot that I can't touch it, but uncomfortably hot. I had to put a spare fan right there to blow constant air across it. It would be nice to put a water block on that thing for sure!


How hot?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How hot?


I didn't get a measurement, only felt it with my hands and it was hot to the touch, but not bad enough to burn you. I'll have to look to see if one of the sensors measures the PCH temp or not and if not tape one of my temp sensors to it so that I can monitor it both with and without the fan blowing on it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I didn't get a measurement, only felt it with my hands and it was hot to the touch, but not bad enough to burn you. I'll have to look to see if one of the sensors measures the PCH temp or not and if not tape one of my temp sensors to it so that I can monitor it both with and without the fan blowing on it.


lol
40c is hot to touch









Doesn't HWiNFO64 monitor pch temp?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really the only real advantage to the 100 strap is that you can use adaptive voltage with it. If you go with any of the other strap options, you can use offset voltage but it is not as good as the adaptive.


Thank you, C-X... so maybe I'll get as far as I can with 125 and then give 100 another try? I was everything @ the 100 strap, and I was hardly getting anywhere. Most of the time it seriously didn't want to even post if the RAM was a single step above 2133.

Do you have any other tips for getting past that memory-speed brick wall when on the 100 strap?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Thank you, C-X... so maybe I'll get as far as I can with 125 and then give 100 another try? I was everything @ the 100 strap, and I was hardly getting anywhere. Most of the time it seriously didn't want to even post if the RAM was a single step above 2133.
> 
> Do you have any other tips for getting past that memory-speed brick wall when on the 100 strap?


No worries, I'm still learning this platform as well. There are a couple of other threads on OCN that have a lot of info that would help:


http://www.overclock.net/t/1510388/haswell-e-overclock-leaderboard-owners-club/0_30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-america/0_30
http://www.overclock.net/t/1509894/wccf-asus-x99-e-ws-workstation-motherboard-unveiled/0_30
From what you are saying it sounds like something that I saw in another one of the threads above. From what I can remember of it they had asked if the individual was using XMP profiles in the UEFI, if they were, and experiencing issues such as this, they recommended switching to all manual settings for the RAM and ensuring that your freq/voltage/timings were configured properly. They claimed that the cause of the issues was due to either incorrect or incomplete XMP profiles for the RAM. Not sure if this does apply to your situation or not but thought that I would throw it out there.


----------



## electrometro

Hello all!

Where do we purchase accessories for this motherboard? Such as the EXT Fan PCB that comes included with the deluxe board or the Thunderbolt 2 pcie card.

Thanks!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electrometro*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Where do we purchase accessories for this motherboard? Such as the EXT Fan PCB that comes included with the deluxe board or the Thunderbolt 2 pcie card.
> 
> Thanks!


ASUS has a online store which probably will be where you want to look for the parts that you are searching for:

http://us.estore.asus.com/


----------



## electrometro

Unfortunately I already looked there and was unable to find anything about the x99 platform there.


----------



## Canis-X

What about the parts that you are looking for, they will probably be there. I order the extra temp probes that connect to a motherboard there but did not look under the motherboard I own but rather the part that I was looking for.


----------



## electrometro

I am looking for the EXT Fan PCB that comes with the deluxe board. It is an optional accessory and the x99-e ws has the correct header for it.


----------



## Canis-X

Gotcha, this might be a good question for @[email protected]. I mentioned him so hopefully he sees this post and will get back to us with some info.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> From what I can remember of it they had asked if the individual was using XMP profiles in the UEFI, if they were, and experiencing issues such as this, they recommended switching to all manual settings for the RAM and ensuring that your freq/voltage/timings were configured properly. They claimed that the cause of the issues was due to either incorrect or incomplete XMP profiles for the RAM. Not sure if this does apply to your situation or not but thought that I would through it out there.


Good thinking, thanks, and I'll follow it for a while.

What I found so far was that I couldn't get the board to even POST when I turned off the XMP profile and tried to go manual. It was actually only when i DID use XMP that I was able to get somewhere (currently playing around at 4375 cpu and 2750 RAM, experimenting with trying to get cpu voltage lower, ideally much lower, than the 1.312v that the auto circuits are giving it. That's too hot for below 4.4GHz.)

So the problem was probably that when I went all-manual I just didn't set enough memory settings, or I left the wrong ones where they stood after XMP instead of starting back from optimized defaults. Or something like that. All I know is that every time I tried, manual memory timings led me to zero action at all and I had to use the MemOK! button again. But I'm no expert on DDR4 so I was probably missing a few things.

I will scope those other threads for some idea of good timings to use to push past 2750 on my 3200-rated DDR4, knowing that it still might top out below 3200 thanks to TDP issues etc.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really the only real advantage to the 100 strap is that you can use adaptive voltage with it. If you go with any of the other strap options, you can use offset voltage but it is not as good as the adaptive.


Feel free to redirect me to the other threads if this isn't the right place, but I'll just ask here since I thought of it based on what you wrote.

Why is there any connection between which strap you choose and the ability to use adaptive voltage? Is there some design reason for that?

Speaking of adaptive voltage, I'm a little baffled by the UEFI display for setting that up. Is this right: the first setting is the basic offset for all times other than full load or turbo, and the extra setting is an additional offset that will be added when the cpu is at full load or in turbo mode? Does that get applied per core or across the board?

What I would have hoped for is, I boot into UEFI settings, I go to the cpu voltage area, and I would see a display of what voltage the cpu will be given if I don't change the current setting. Instead we don't have access to that information (except by repeated testing of similar or identical situations and keeping extensive notes on hand). What you see when you're looking at the UEFI settings display is just the voltage the cores are getting right now while you're in that settings screen, which has little to do with what it will be given under load later. So how are you supposed to set this stuff, just by keeping really detailed notes and then just changing a tiny bit at a time?

I'm used to the X58 era, where the BIOS shows you what the default will be, then you can work off of that default number and add some to it. Of course I realize adaptive is even better than offset, but I thought we would be shown the base we're working from instead of just being sort of up-in-the-air? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I'm getting a lot farther tonight than before. Reached 4323 cpu with 2882 DDR4. Interesting 3:2 ratio between cpu and DRAM, I wonder if that alone made it more stable than some of the other nearby trials that i made.

These numbers don't sound like much (and I've been able to get the cpu to 4.6 when I ignore the RAM at 2133). But have to say, for the benefit of anyone who hasn't gotten moving on the X99 and Haswell-E platform yet... the FEEL difference between 2800 and 2400 is intense, it almost feels twice as fast. There must be some kind of threshold in there where the memory starts keeping up with or ahead of the rest of the platform and OS more than before. Compared to running at 2400 earlier today, the mouse and mouse pointer feel buttery-smooth and interacting with pretty much any user interface elements (especially when working in Photoshop, interacting with filter controls and whatnot) the feeling of this rig is just such a joy. If I ever boost this memory all the way to its rated 3200 I will be one happy guy.

The overall package feels a lot better at these speeds than it did with the cpu up to 4.5-4.6 but the RAM only 2400ish. So now I really look forward to cutting some of the memory latency timers by 1 if I can.

... it's been several years since I had a computer where merely using it, for anything at all, was such a joy like this. I wish the parts were more affordable so more people could experience this. My friends still think computers are a drag, something that you always have to wait around for.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Feel free to redirect me to the other threads if this isn't the right place, but I'll just ask here since I thought of it based on what you wrote.


Hello

As Canis-X has previously wrote there is a large amount of info in the ASUS X99 Official support thread.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Good thinking, thanks, and I'll follow it for a while.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What I found so far was that I couldn't get the board to even POST when I turned off the XMP profile and tried to go manual. It was actually only when i DID use XMP that I was able to get somewhere (currently playing around at 4375 cpu and 2750 RAM, experimenting with trying to get cpu voltage lower, ideally much lower, than the 1.312v that the auto circuits are giving it. That's too hot for below 4.4GHz.)
> 
> So the problem was probably that when I went all-manual I just didn't set enough memory settings, or I left the wrong ones where they stood after XMP instead of starting back from optimized defaults. Or something like that. All I know is that every time I tried, manual memory timings led me to zero action at all and I had to use the MemOK! button again. But I'm no expert on DDR4 so I was probably missing a few things.
> 
> I will scope those other threads for some idea of good timings to use to push past 2750 on my 3200-rated DDR4, knowing that it still might top out below 3200 thanks to TDP issues etc.


When switching from a XMP profile to manually configuring your RAM settings you should clear your CMOS to ensure that the XMP profile settings are completely cleared out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Feel free to redirect me to the other threads if this isn't the right place, but I'll just ask here since I thought of it based on what you wrote.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is there any connection between which strap you choose and the ability to use adaptive voltage? Is there some design reason for that?
> 
> Speaking of adaptive voltage, I'm a little baffled by the UEFI display for setting that up. Is this right: the first setting is the basic offset for all times other than full load or turbo, and the extra setting is an additional offset that will be added when the cpu is at full load or in turbo mode? Does that get applied per core or across the board?
> 
> What I would have hoped for is, I boot into UEFI settings, I go to the cpu voltage area, and I would see a display of what voltage the cpu will be given if I don't change the current setting. Instead we don't have access to that information (except by repeated testing of similar or identical situations and keeping extensive notes on hand). What you see when you're looking at the UEFI settings display is just the voltage the cores are getting right now while you're in that settings screen, which has little to do with what it will be given under load later. So how are you supposed to set this stuff, just by keeping really detailed notes and then just changing a tiny bit at a time?
> 
> I'm used to the X58 era, where the BIOS shows you what the default will be, then you can work off of that default number and add some to it. Of course I realize adaptive is even better than offset, but I thought we would be shown the base we're working from instead of just being sort of up-in-the-air? Maybe I'm missing something.


@Praz I believe gave a pretty good explanation of this functionality in the ASUS X99 Official support thread, I would get real familiar with this thread and the info contained within. It has really simplified things for me and made my move from SB-E to HW-E much less painful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I'm getting a lot farther tonight than before. Reached 4323 cpu with 2882 DDR4. Interesting 3:2 ratio between cpu and DRAM, I wonder if that alone made it more stable than some of the other nearby trials that i made.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> These numbers don't sound like much (and I've been able to get the cpu to 4.6 when I ignore the RAM at 2133). But have to say, for the benefit of anyone who hasn't gotten moving on the X99 and Haswell-E platform yet... the FEEL difference between 2800 and 2400 is intense, it almost feels twice as fast. There must be some kind of threshold in there where the memory starts keeping up with or ahead of the rest of the platform and OS more than before. Compared to running at 2400 earlier today, the mouse and mouse pointer feel buttery-smooth and interacting with pretty much any user interface elements (especially when working in Photoshop, interacting with filter controls and whatnot) the feeling of this rig is just such a joy. If I ever boost this memory all the way to its rated 3200 I will be one happy guy.
> 
> The overall package feels a lot better at these speeds than it did with the cpu up to 4.5-4.6 but the RAM only 2400ish. So now I really look forward to cutting some of the memory latency timers by 1 if I can.
> 
> ... it's been several years since I had a computer where merely using it, for anything at all, was such a joy like this. I wish the parts were more affordable so more people could experience this. My friends still think computers are a drag, something that you always have to wait around for.


I started doing some testing last night after bumping my freq up to 2800Mhz and my CR from T2 to T1. I also agree that it felt much snappier and I experienced no crashes while testing. I'm hoping some further tweaking will produce some more gains.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As Canis-X has previously wrote there is a large amount of info in the ASUS X99 Official support thread.


----------



## M125

Finally got around to installing the X99-E WS I've had sitting around for a few weeks still wrapped up inside the shipping box.

A few dents, dings and bent fins out of what seems to be an unopened box from Newegg:



^^^The most aggravating and visible ding.

Otherwise, no bent pins or damaged/missing components and she works well with the latest 0606 BIOS, hexa-core (for now







) E5-1650 v3, and 32GB of Samsung's ECC "M393A1G40DB0-CPB" RDIMMs. So far has done well under my standard 4-core FEA workload, completing a known-good simulation a tiny bit quicker quicker than an E5-1620 at 4.2GHz, all at stock frequencies, for now. The only issue that I ran into is that for some reason, my Quadro K4000 will not display an image in any slot on this board, where it previously worked fine on a C222 and X79-based board. A GTX 970 works fine, however.

My question to the OCN crowd would be: *"Would a fairly visible dent or ding as seen above be grounds for you personally to go through the returns process, even if the motherboard works fine?"*

At first, I couldn't care less, as long as it worked, but the more I think of it, that is all I can think about. It is like buying a brand-new car and having to put up with a (small) dent in the hood, only one you cannot fix without replacing the whole thing.

Am I wrong to think that the motherboard should arrive dent-free, considering the steep price paid?

In other news, Asus has recently (10/17/2014) updated the RDIMM QVL with Kingston's newest 16GB offerings:

Code:



Code:


Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 16GB DDR4-2133 ECC/REG CL15

This DIMM looks to be a bit easier to find out there.


----------



## Canis-X

I feel your sentiment here. Weighing the "this board is obviously damaged" (even in a cosmetic sense of the word) vs. the hassle of RMA'ing it and taking a chance of getting an even worse product back, coupled with the delay of being able to use the new "toy" really is a tough decision. In my situation, I was willing to deal with the heat sink piece that was broken off the VRM and the bent socket pin, but the broken CMOS battery socket was the deal breaker.

Really the choice is up to you, however, if I were in your shoes I would be grateful that it works...LOL.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I feel your sentiment here. Weighing the "this board is obviously damaged" (even in a cosmetic sense of the word) vs. the hassle of RMA'ing it and taking a chance of getting an even worse product back, coupled with the delay of being able to use the new "toy" really is a tough decision. In my situation, I was willing to deal with the heat sink piece that was broken off the VRM and the bent socket pin, but the broken CMOS battery socket was the deal breaker.
> 
> Really the choice is up to you, however, if I were in your shoes I would be grateful that it works...LOL.


Yeah, the hassle and time involved, even with an advanced RMA, seems like too much to mess around with for purely cosmetic issues. I am using green-PCB ECC RAM, so it is not like I'll win any awards for good looks! Thank you for your insight, I might just let it go, If my OCD will let me.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Yeah, the hassle and time involved, even with an advanced RMA, seems like too much to mess around with for purely cosmetic issues. I am using green-PCB ECC RAM, so it is not like I'll win any awards for good looks! Thank you for your insight, I might just let it go, If my OCD will let me.


No worries!!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Yeah, the hassle and time involved, even with an advanced RMA, seems like too much to mess around with for purely cosmetic issues. I am using green-PCB ECC RAM, so it is not like I'll win any awards for good looks! Thank you for your insight, I might just let it go, If my OCD will let me.


If your board works and it's just a few little nit picks, I'd for sure not bother doing an RMA. Who knows what you might get the second time!!!!


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Is it really possible that 2800 ram feels 'snappier' than 2133/2400? I'm skeptical given the fact that ram is the fastest component in the system, and shouldn't be a bottleneck for any standard OS operations, least of all just moving the mouse around...


----------



## Canis-X

It's all perception and conjecture of course, but if it the way that they feel, let them feel it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Is it really possible that 2800 ram feels 'snappier' than 2133/2400? I'm skeptical given the fact that ram is the fastest component in the system, and shouldn't be a bottleneck for any standard OS operations, least of all just moving the mouse around...


Maybe in games where you need to continuously load maps from memory?


----------



## FreeElectron

Is anyone using mutli-gpu configuration with this card?

Did any one try using multiple graphics cards with this board?
Does it stutter?

Also, Will i be able to utilize the connectors (USB3, USB2, Front Panel Connectors.... etc) If i am going to install a graphics card in the last slot PCIEX 16_7?


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Is anyone using mutli-gpu configuration with this card?
> 
> Did any one try using multiple graphics cards with this board?
> Does it stutter?
> 
> Also, Will i be able to utilize the connectors (USB3, USB2, Front Panel Connectors.... etc) If i am going to install a graphics card in the last slot PCIEX 16_7?


USB3 are fine they're just to 24 pin. usb2 and trying panel might be tight but they should b ok along was you install then before the gpu.

I'm running 2-way SLI without any issues atleast not that I've seen!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Is it really possible that 2800 ram feels 'snappier' than 2133/2400? I'm skeptical given the fact that ram is the fastest component in the system, and shouldn't be a bottleneck for any standard OS operations, least of all just moving the mouse around...


I would hesitate to say it in general, or to claim that my whole system just "feels better" -- i agree that's too subjective and woo-woo. I might post actual benchmark numbers, but I wouldn't get all "feely" about it.

Except for the mouse performance. It's like night and day between 2400 and my current 2904. Specifically, it feels as if I had an elite gaming mouse with the polling rate turned way up. At 2133 and 2400, the mouse pointer was noticeably laggy on the screen. I was blaming the low-refresh-rate monitor and the mouse for a while and considering buying a high-dpi mouse with drivers that allow polling rate adjustment. Then i hit this much higher RAM speed in a stable overclock and it's totally night and day how smooth the pointer tracking is. Totally changes how nice it is to work at this computer.

I don't know jack about Windows mouse driver internals and why this would be true. But if you were to stand here and try out this rig you would absolutely agree that the quality of hand-to-pointer interaction on the mouse is now one of the nicer things about it when before it was lagging behind.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> USB3 are fine they're just to 24 pin. usb2 and trying panel might be tight but they should b ok along was you install then before the gpu.
> 
> I'm running 2-way SLI without any issues atleast not that I've seen!


I noticed that in your rig nothing is installed at PCIE X16_7


----------



## GerryB

I've just joined the X99-E WS club! I'm building a 3-GPU rig for scientific computing, so I've decked out my new rig with a i7-5960X.
Everything went well, I like the board layout, though the USB3 header is poorly placed.. (of course that depends on your case design..).

I hit a huge problem: I cannot overclock the CPU at all! It's not that the overclock fails or is unstable, it's that the CPU stays stubbornly at 3.0 GHz no matter what I do.
I have the TPU swich set on to "BCLK + ratio". In the BIOS I select the core ratio of a super-conservative 35, for all cores. The Ai Tweaker info display shows "Target CPU turbo-mode frequency 3500Mhz"
I boot to Linux. I check CPU frequency, and it's at 1.2 Ghz. I put a CPU load on, and the frequency increases to... 3.0GHz. CPU Temp is only 60C at full 8-core load (I have a good cooler).

So my ratio is NOT being applied. What am I doing something wrong? I've spent hours trying different BIOS settings, and more hours trying to make sure there was no OS error.

If I overclock BCLK, the same thing happens. I do not see the BCLK effect.

I don't have Windows installed, but I'm almost tempted to just to verify it's not an OS issue.

I wish the bios reported the CPU speeds on boot.. old school way. ASUS's fancy GUI says there's a "target" but not what is actually used.

Any suggestions or tests? If this was your machine, what would you do next?

Thanks much, fellow X99-E WS warriors!

FOLLOWUP EDIT with SOLUTION!

The problem is LINUX is LYING! In the latest Ubuntu 14.04, both CPU indicator (a gadget) and raw /proc/cpufreq are reporting incorrect 3.0 GHz values.
I tried a different tool, i7z, and finally saw my expected 3.5 GHz overclocks, which are undoubtedly correct.
This seems like a serious bug in Linux. I wonder if it's specific to Haswell-E?
I need to run timed benchmarks to actually verify the speed boost now.


----------



## MacG32

Got my board, memory, and a few wires in yesterday, but have no idea when I'll start building. I'm not too excited about the whole ordeal...lol


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Got my board, memory, and a few wires in yesterday, but have no idea when I'll start building. I'm not too excited about the whole ordeal...lol


Right on man. I am too I am getting one myself in 2 weeks motherboard and CPU and memory then I be ready to go.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerryB*
> 
> I've just joined the X99-E WS club! I'm building a 3-GPU rig for scientific computing, so I've decked out my new rig with a i7-5960X.
> Everything went well, I like the board layout, though the USB3 header is poorly placed.. (of course that depends on your case design..).
> 
> I hit a huge problem: I cannot overclock the CPU at all! It's not that the overclock fails or is unstable, it's that the CPU stays stubbornly at 3.0 GHz no matter what I do.
> I have the TPU swich set on to "BCLK + ratio". In the BIOS I select the core ratio of a super-conservative 35, for all cores. The Ai Tweaker info display shows "Target CPU turbo-mode frequency 3500Mhz"
> I boot to Linux. I check CPU frequency, and it's at 1.2 Ghz. I put a CPU load on, and the frequency increases to... 3.0GHz. CPU Temp is only 60C at full 8-core load (I have a good cooler).
> 
> So my ratio is NOT being applied. What am I doing something wrong? I've spent hours trying different BIOS settings, and more hours trying to make sure there was no OS error.
> 
> If I overclock BCLK, the same thing happens. I do not see the BCLK effect.
> 
> I don't have Windows installed, but I'm almost tempted to just to verify it's not an OS issue.
> 
> I wish the bios reported the CPU speeds on boot.. old school way. ASUS's fancy GUI says there's a "target" but not what is actually used.
> 
> Any suggestions or tests? If this was your machine, what would you do next?
> 
> Thanks much, fellow X99-E WS warriors!
> 
> FOLLOWUP EDIT with SOLUTION!
> 
> The problem is LINUX is LYING! In the latest Ubuntu 14.04, both CPU indicator (a gadget) and raw /proc/cpufreq are reporting incorrect 3.0 GHz values.
> I tried a different tool, i7z, and finally saw my expected 3.5 GHz overclocks, which are undoubtedly correct.
> This seems like a serious bug in Linux. I wonder if it's specific to Haswell-E?
> I need to run timed benchmarks to actually verify the speed boost now.


Idk have you take out the CMOS battery out and unplug the power supplies power cable and try to wait 2 min and reset the BIOS reset button on hold for 1 min and then reboot your PC with all your part in it? Have you update the BIOS?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerryB*
> 
> I've just joined the X99-E WS club! I'm building a 3-GPU rig for scientific computing, so I've decked out my new rig with a i7-5960X.
> Everything went well, I like the board layout, though the USB3 header is poorly placed.. (of course that depends on your case design..).
> 
> I hit a huge problem: I cannot overclock the CPU at all! It's not that the overclock fails or is unstable, it's that the CPU stays stubbornly at 3.0 GHz no matter what I do.
> I have the TPU swich set on to "BCLK + ratio". In the BIOS I select the core ratio of a super-conservative 35, for all cores. The Ai Tweaker info display shows "Target CPU turbo-mode frequency 3500Mhz"
> I boot to Linux. I check CPU frequency, and it's at 1.2 Ghz. I put a CPU load on, and the frequency increases to... 3.0GHz. CPU Temp is only 60C at full 8-core load (I have a good cooler).
> 
> So my ratio is NOT being applied. What am I doing something wrong? I've spent hours trying different BIOS settings, and more hours trying to make sure there was no OS error.
> 
> If I overclock BCLK, the same thing happens. I do not see the BCLK effect.
> 
> I don't have Windows installed, but I'm almost tempted to just to verify it's not an OS issue.
> 
> I wish the bios reported the CPU speeds on boot.. old school way. ASUS's fancy GUI says there's a "target" but not what is actually used.
> 
> Any suggestions or tests? If this was your machine, what would you do next?
> 
> Thanks much, fellow X99-E WS warriors!
> 
> FOLLOWUP EDIT with SOLUTION!
> 
> The problem is LINUX is LYING! In the latest Ubuntu 14.04, both CPU indicator (a gadget) and raw /proc/cpufreq are reporting incorrect 3.0 GHz values.
> I tried a different tool, i7z, and finally saw my expected 3.5 GHz overclocks, which are undoubtedly correct.
> This seems like a serious bug in Linux. I wonder if it's specific to Haswell-E?
> I need to run timed benchmarks to actually verify the speed boost now.


Just some info for your reference:

If you intend to overclock manually then disable the TPU switch. The TPU switch is supposed to be used only if you do not intend to make manual changes to the applied TPU profile.


----------



## dziura

Hi all.
Is the x99e-ws compatible with the SSDPEDMD800G401 - 800GB Intel DC P3700 Series Add-in Card PCIe 10, 20nm, 15mm SSD


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dziura*
> 
> Hi all.
> Is the x99e-ws compatible with the SSDPEDMD800G401 - 800GB Intel DC P3700 Series Add-in Card PCIe 10, 20nm, 15mm SSD


WOW that is pricy!! Umm, I'm not sure at all, maybe @Praz or @[email protected] would know.


----------



## crazypinoy9

it's on sale at NeweggBusiness

http://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-13-132-263

10% off

Gonna pick one up and join the club


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Somebody wrote that he bought X99-EWS of hardware revision 1.01. Is it latest H/W revision or does ASUS sell newer revision?


----------



## scubadiver59

CM8064401739300 Xeon E5-2699V3 45M 2.30GHZ LGA2011 18CORE Tray 9.60GTS...can be yours for only $4162.00!!!








http://www.provantage.com/intel-cm8064401739300~7ITEP43Y.htm?source=googleps&gclid=CNvGqvXHycECFaIF7AodlC4AmA

My rifle comes first...I have priorities after all!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Woohoo! I assume this will be very brief (and I can do better, too) but this was kind of cool to land at #5 on anybody's leaderboard, even for a short time. Well, #9, but up to #5 if you count only users with a single video card









RealBench Leaderboard score at ASUS' "Republic of Gamers" site

Actually I don't think a lot of people post scores there or else I'd never have even been on the first or second page. Still, this was a moment of glee for someone who was away from overclocking for several years. I'm very happy to have a nice new rig again.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> Somebody wrote that he bought X99-EWS of hardware revision 1.01. Is it latest H/W revision or does ASUS sell newer revision?


I don't think there is but one hardware revision at this time. I cannot remember off the top of my head what it on my board, but it is probably stated in this thread, so if you would like to know, a quick search would probably get you the answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> CM8064401739300 Xeon E5-2699V3 45M 2.30GHZ LGA2011 18CORE Tray 9.60GTS...can be yours for only $4162.00!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.provantage.com/intel-cm8064401739300~7ITEP43Y.htm?source=googleps&gclid=CNvGqvXHycECFaIF7AodlC4AmA
> 
> My rifle comes first...I have priorities after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy cow!!! Both of those look awesome and pricy!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Woohoo! I assume this will be very brief (and I can do better, too) but this was kind of cool to land at #5 on anybody's leaderboard, even for a short time. Well, #9, but up to #5 if you count only users with a single video card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealBench Leaderboard score at ASUS' "Republic of Gamers" site
> 
> Actually I don't think a lot of people post scores there or else I'd never have even been on the first or second page. Still, this was a moment of glee for someone who was away from overclocking for several years. I'm very happy to have a nice new rig again.


Good job Ski! I have tried to run this bench a couple of time and it doesn't seem to run right. No crashes or anything, just doesn't provide me a score. oddness!!


----------



## mirkoj

Hello,
Day of my 1st phase of rig build is almost ther, waiting for ram to arive and 3x 980 cards by the end of the week.

Phase 2 will be later to swithch to water cooling, still considering to go both CP anda ll GPUS in loop or just to keep h100i on CPU and have one seppare loo for GPUs only, will add 4th 980 as well.

In the mean time anyone saw some nice benchs or something between Titan and 980?

Got 4x EVGA titan SC cards in current system and now considering to use them in new one and put 980s in curent system (p9x79-e ws. 3930k, 32gb ram..).. or just go with 980s in new system PVE, 5960x etc...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> Hello,
> Day of my 1st phase of rig build is almost ther, waiting for ram to arive and 3x 980 cards by the end of the week.
> 
> Phase 2 will be later to swithch to water cooling, still considering to go both CP anda ll GPUS in loop or just to keep h100i on CPU and have one seppare loo for GPUs only, will add 4th 980 as well.
> 
> In the mean time anyone saw some nice benchs or something between Titan and 980?
> 
> Got 4x EVGA titan SC cards in current system and now considering to use them in new one and put 980s in curent system (p9x79-e ws. 3930k, 32gb ram..).. or just go with 980s in new system PVE, 5960x etc...


Sort of along the same lines I was thinking...ditch my 780 Lightnings for the new EVGA 980 Hydro Coppers. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mirkoj

well will definitely make some tests with both titans and 980 as soon as they arive .. planed by the end of week so..
btw planed to post this in rampage V extreme as I at the end got that one instead of x99-e ws.. it was nearly impossible ot get it delivered here soo...


----------



## Canis-X

You've probably stated it before but, where are you from?


----------



## mirkoj

Bosnia if you ask me by any chance, hard to know who is Q for


----------



## TheBloodEagle

How this board handling overclocks around 4.4 and up?


----------



## Canis-X

Mine has been fine. Been running it at 4.5 pretty much from the start.


----------



## TheGovernment

Me too, on my new board 4.5 was easy peezy.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> CM8064401739300 Xeon E5-2699V3 45M 2.30GHZ LGA2011 18CORE Tray 9.60GTS...can be yours for only $4162.00!!!


Not as exciting as one could judge based on the number of cores only. Base clock is only 2.3 GHz with very limited boost due to the high number of cores. Compare this with i7-5960X or 8 core Xeon running E5-16xx in overclock at 4.6 GHz. One obviously gets much better performance with applications which are not multithreaded running @4.6 GHz. One can also say that in quite a few applications 8 core @ 4.6 GHz ~ 16 core @ 2.3 GHz. Advantage of 18 core will be seen only in heavily multithreaded applications.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> How this board handling overclocks around 4.4 and up?


Stable for me currently: (1-hour stable, have not tested overnight yet but I'm optimistic as the settings are not pushed very hard to reach this)

4500Mhz cpu
4500Mhz cache
2750 DDR4 at 15-15-15-35-2T (more testing yet to go)

This is at 1.3 Vcore, 1.35 Vcache, 1.17 VCCSA, and 1.39 to the RAM.


----------



## Nanu

Got my board today...Its beautiful!!!
....no issue so far, running BIOS version 606, with 5960x and Titan SLi.
Waiting for my LGA 2011 adapter to put it underwater...so far so good.


----------



## Creator

I have one, just don't have it setup yet. I will do so this weekend. This board is extremely heavy by weight. It just feels industrial and built to take on anything.

3x GPU computing will be my work. It will be paired with a 5960x and 16gb of RAM. If Titan Z drops below $1000 at some point, I may switch out my Titans for those (or at least one Titan Z in the bottom slot if I cannot switch out the 3 slot bracket for a 2 slot one), and free up at least one PCIe slots so I can game and do heavy computing at the same time. But if I do that I will have to buy an AMD display GPU because as of now I only planned to use two of the Titans for computing and here I am using all three. And I know I what will happen if I get a fourth...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Got my board today...Its beautiful!!!
> ....no issue so far, running BIOS version 606, with 5960x and Titan SLi.
> Waiting for my LGA 2011 adapter to put it underwater...so far so good.


Awesome! Congrats on your acquisition!!


----------



## Nanu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> How this board handling overclocks around 4.4 and up?


I dont think there would be any issue, have even played with a Delux board at 5G+ on LN2,
and all these boards are supposed to OC just as well according to JJ. So I dont see any issue with OC'ing on this board at all...
Mine did not like the stock bios at all, but after updating to 606, I have had no issues with anything. Running it at 4.2 as of now...


----------



## weinstein888

I know that this link already in the sticky, but just a few more votes and we'll likely get them, seeing as the Deluxe board only got 21 votes and has a pair of blocks. Help the X99-E WS cause









http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard


----------



## scubadiver59

Voted


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I know that this link already in the sticky, but just a few more votes and we'll likely get them, seeing as the Deluxe board only got 21 votes and has a pair of blocks. Help the X99-E WS cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard


A rep for EK that is an OCN member knows about this vote. He stated in this thread that he needs ~250 folks committed to purchase the block before they would consider it.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> A rep for EK that is an OCN member knows about this vote. He stated in this thread that he needs ~250 folks committed to purchase the block before they would consider it.


That's utterly ridiculous. The Deluxe got 21 votes on its ThinkCell page and blocks for that board already exist. I'm not saying that ThinkCell is the 'be all end all' and obviously as a company they're not beholden to any one of us, but I don't know why they would ignore an idea with coming up on the same amount of requests. Would the amount of replies there not be an indicator of the scale of potential buyers considering all those that may want some but be unaware of the vote?

The most confusing part is that blocks for something like this exist:










http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-kit-asus-z9pe-d8-acetal-nickel.html

By his logic, this ↑ was more popular than the WS...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> That's utterly ridiculous. The Deluxe got 21 votes on its ThinkCell page and blocks for that board already exist. I'm not saying that ThinkCell is the 'be all end all' and obviously as a company they're not beholden to any one of us, but I don't know why they would ignore an idea with coming up on the same amount of requests. Would the amount of replies there not be an indicator of the scale of potential buyers considering all those that may want some but be unaware of the vote?
> 
> The most confusing part is that blocks for something like this exist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-kit-asus-z9pe-d8-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> By his logic, this ↑ was more popular than the WS...


The conversation starts here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/210_30#post_23014412


----------



## weinstein888

I wonder if it would be more efficient to start some kind of spreadsheet-organized petition rather than using Thinkcell. Getting people to sign up for a website w/email confirmation and things is a bit cumbersome. People would be more likely to give us a vote of confidence if all they had to do was post ITT.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

That's the main reason I haven't signed it. I would if I didn't have to jump through hoops and get ThinkCell subscription emails all the time.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> That's utterly ridiculous. The Deluxe got 21 votes on its ThinkCell page and blocks for that board already exist. I'm not saying that ThinkCell is the 'be all end all' and obviously as a company they're not beholden to any one of us, but I don't know why they would ignore an idea with coming up on the same amount of requests. Would the amount of replies there not be an indicator of the scale of potential buyers considering all those that may want some but be unaware of the vote?
> 
> The most confusing part is that blocks for something like this exist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fb-kit-asus-z9pe-d8-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> By his logic, this ↑ was more popular than the WS...


ok
That is weird...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I wonder if it would be more efficient to start some kind of spreadsheet-organized petition rather than using Thinkcell. Getting people to sign up for a website w/email confirmation and things is a bit cumbersome. People would be more likely to give us a vote of confidence if all they had to do was post ITT.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> That's the main reason I haven't signed it. I would if I didn't have to jump through hoops and get ThinkCell subscription emails all the time.


I think that they require that to ensure that the people that are voting are real and not voting multiple times. Makes sense to me even with the down side of being put on a list. You can always unsubscribe easy enough, but I find it kind of contradictory to want EK to design the block and not follow their procedure to get the decision passed. Not really unreasonable IMO.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Yeah but can't they just make it so you can sign up with like a Yahoo/Facebook/Twitter account instead of having to make a new account and PW for their specific site?


----------



## Canis-X

Probably, but it is their product and their rules.. Lol


----------



## weinstein888

You actually can use Facebook. Just hit the plus and it comes up as one of the options.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Oooh awesome I didn't see that, I thought I'd have to sign up and get emails and all that jazz.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I know that this link already in the sticky, but just a few more votes and we'll likely get them, seeing as the Deluxe board only got 21 votes and has a pair of blocks. Help the X99-E WS cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard


Voted..


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Questions for you all.. Do you all loving this board so far?


----------



## Nanu

Does anyone know where the Motherboard thermal sensor is located...Thanks


----------



## Canis-X

....on the motherboard









j/k

Seriously, I'm not sure.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nanu*
> 
> Does anyone know where the Motherboard thermal sensor is located...Thanks


It's on the bottom row of pins by the front I/O headers. Near the middle. I believe there are a couple of them (and you can add more with ASUS's fan expansion thing).


----------



## Nanu

...asking about the Thermal sensor location, NOT the Thermal Sensor Pins/header location


----------



## weinstein888

I think I may RMA my board when I change out my GPUs to 980ti/390X or whatever. One of my memory slots requires 1.3V, and +.237V VCCSA to even get my 2400Mhz XMP that my GSkill DIMMs are rated for. It's definitely not the memory since I've swapped all the sticks around and all the others can get to 2800+ easily. Everything else about the board is great and my CPU hits 4.5Ghz on 1.3V without any tweaking at all. I haven't played with the strap at all really. Maybe the memory would be happier at x125?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I think I may RMA my board when I change out my GPUs to 980ti/390X or whatever. One of my memory slots requires 1.3V, and +.237V VCCSA to even get my 2400Mhz XMP that my GSkill DIMMs are rated for. It's definitely not the memory since I've swapped all the sticks around and all the others can get to 2800+ easily. Everything else about the board is great and my CPU hits 4.5Ghz on 1.3V without any tweaking at all. I haven't played with the strap at all really. Maybe the memory would be happier at x125?


I have never noticed that such a problem is possible!


----------



## weinstein888

Ya I'm 99% sure it's a problem that's unique to my board. It's not that urgent of an issue so I'm just going to swap them out when I get my new GPUs. Not tearing apart my system, refilling it, etc when I'll be doing so in a few months time anyway.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Questions for you all.. Do you all loving this board so far?


Mine hasn't made me a sandwich yet.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Questions for you all.. Do you all loving this board so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine hasn't made me a sandwich yet.
Click to expand...

That's a software issue, not hardware.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Questions for you all.. Do you all loving this board so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine hasn't made me a sandwich yet.
Click to expand...

Mine has not cooked filet mignon either, or even brunch! But that's probably a good thing that it doesn't get hot enough









Although I've moved my overclocking notes to the Haswell-E and X99 general threads, I've been meaning to come back here and say how much I'm loving the X99-E WS. It's the best motherboard ownership experience I've yet had. One small exception I will mention below in the memory department (see my next reply to weinstein888). Other than that, I've never had such a smooth, instantly responsive desktop and such an incredible ability to simply throw demands at the computer and have it fulfill all of them -- easily -- and ask for more. This is what a workstation should feel like... simply liquid, capable, ready.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I think I may RMA my board when I change out my GPUs to 980ti/390X or whatever. One of my memory slots requires 1.3V, and +.237V VCCSA to even get my 2400Mhz XMP that my GSkill DIMMs are rated for. It's definitely not the memory since I've swapped all the sticks around and all the others can get to 2800+ easily. Everything else about the board is great and my CPU hits 4.5Ghz on 1.3V without any tweaking at all. I haven't played with the strap at all really. Maybe the memory would be happier at x125?


We should compare serial numbers -- send me a PM if you want. I would be very interested to see if our serial #s are close or in the same batch or week or something. Both the motherboard and the CPU in case this is the fault of the IMC on the cpu.

Here's my situation for comparison: One of my memory slots, B1, will not report above 2800MHz no matter what voltage (or at least I've tried up to 1.51 and that's as far as I'm willing to go... plus all my others work fine at 1.35 up to 2800 then 1.4 up to 3200, never needing anything like 1.5, so I'm pretty sure voltage isn't the key to this one slot's problem). I am pretty sure the cause is not my G.Skill 16GB kit rated 16-16-16-36 @ 3200, because I've tested all the sticks solo and in pairs. So no DRAM voltage has been able to get all 4 channels at once above 2800, nor has any level of System Agent (VCCSA) and experimenting with all other DRAM-related electrical options. Relaxed timings don't matter to it either. It all comes down to memory clock. Up to 2800 I get all 4 channels, and above 2800 I get only three.

Might be related, though possibly not (since yours responds to voltage and mine is strictly on or off depending on clock).

Just curious too, though: why is going to 1.3VDIMM to hit 2400Mhz on your G.Skills a problem? Aren't they rated 2400 at 1.35? Or is that speed bin rated to hit 2400 at 1.2 instead?

Definitely play with the 125 vs. 100 strap, for sure... but know ahead of time that the memory speeds helped out by the 125 strap are mainly 2800-3000, while 100 is good both above and below that range.


----------



## weinstein888

Ya they're binned to reach 2400 at 1.2V. Sounds like it could be a similar issue. All DIMMs reach well over 2400 when they're not in this particular slot, which also happens to be my B1. Weird.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

I am a little disturbed at the lack of water cooling support this board has recieved (the lack there of). Not even a vrm block....


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Ya they're binned to reach 2400 at 1.2V. Sounds like it could be a similar issue. All DIMMs reach well over 2400 when they're not in this particular slot, which also happens to be my B1. Weird.


OK, we can compare serial numbers. Watch for a message.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I am a little disturbed at the lack of water cooling support this board has recieved (the lack there of). Not even a vrm block....


I'm all in favor too, but not disturbed... this is not the hot-rod of the ASUS X99 crop, this is the stable workstation board. If you ran a water block company wouldn't you get to this one much later, if at all? It would be fairly normal to assume most overclockers would buy the deluxe or gamer editions.

Still, I feel ya... I do look forward to custom cooling mine someday.


----------



## weinstein888

Go vote. http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/ Hit plus and vote through Facebook if you don't want to sign up


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I screwed up my vote and accidentally gave it a negative. How do I fix this?


----------



## weinstein888

...no idea...tell someone from EK?


----------



## DRT-Maverick




----------



## adnadn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Dam you phase users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty validation as in boot to windows stable validation?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Ya they're binned to reach 2400 at 1.2V. Sounds like it could be a similar issue. All DIMMs reach well over 2400 when they're not in this particular slot, which also happens to be my B1. Weird.


Folks, I have same issue. For 2400 and above my B1 is off. (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 32GB F4-2400C15Q-32GRK)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Ya they're binned to reach 2400 at 1.2V. Sounds like it could be a similar issue. All DIMMs reach well over 2400 when they're not in this particular slot, which also happens to be my B1. Weird.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> We should compare serial numbers -- send me a PM if you want. I would be very interested to see if our serial #s are close or in the same batch or week or something. Both the motherboard and the CPU in case this is the fault of the IMC on the cpu.
> 
> Here's my situation for comparison: One of my memory slots, B1, will not report above 2800MHz no matter what voltage (or at least I've tried up to 1.51 and that's as far as I'm willing to go... plus all my others work fine at 1.35 up to 2800 then 1.4 up to 3200, never needing anything like 1.5, so I'm pretty sure voltage isn't the key to this one slot's problem). I am pretty sure the cause is not my G.Skill 16GB kit rated 16-16-16-36 @ 3200, because I've tested all the sticks solo and in pairs. So no DRAM voltage has been able to get all 4 channels at once above 2800, nor has any level of System Agent (VCCSA) and experimenting with all other DRAM-related electrical options. Relaxed timings don't matter to it either. It all comes down to memory clock. Up to 2800 I get all 4 channels, and above 2800 I get only three.
> 
> Might be related, though possibly not (since yours responds to voltage and mine is strictly on or off depending on clock).
> 
> Just curious too, though: why is going to 1.3VDIMM to hit 2400Mhz on your G.Skills a problem? Aren't they rated 2400 at 1.35? Or is that speed bin rated to hit 2400 at 1.2 instead?
> 
> Definitely play with the 125 vs. 100 strap, for sure... but know ahead of time that the memory speeds helped out by the 125 strap are mainly 2800-3000, while 100 is good both above and below that range.


@[email protected]


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Raja knows and he advised me to RMA if I feel I should; he had no specific opinion to add.

Weinstein888 and I found that our serial numbers are far apart on both the boards and the CPUs so it may be just a coincidence that we both seem to have a faulty slot B1.

Edit: whoa, I just saw adnadn's post above:
Quote:


> Folks, I have same issue. For 2400 and above my B1 is off. (G.Skill Ripjaws 4 32GB F4-2400C15Q-32GRK)


Tiny sample size, but maybe this does start to look like a pattern? I don't want to jump to conclusions too soon.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Raja knows and he advised me to RMA if I feel I should; he had no specific opinion to add.
> 
> Weinstein888 and I found that our serial numbers are far apart on both the boards and the CPUs so it may be just a coincidence that we both seem to have a faulty slot B1.
> 
> Edit: whoa, I just saw adnadn's post above:
> Tiny sample size, but maybe this does start to look like a pattern? I don't want to jump to *conclusions* too soon.


I am afraid of those *conclusions*


----------



## Creator

Finally got it running this weekend!





Also to add, I believe my B1 slot is fine. I just set DDR4 2666mhz 14-14-14-44-1T at 1.25v, and no issues booting or reporting in Windows. I am using Ballistix Sport (stock 2400mhz 1.2v) and the latest 0606 bios.

.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> I am a little disturbed at the lack of water cooling support this board has recieved (the lack there of). Not even a vrm block....


I would custom build my own if i got the cash. It not that hard to build a water system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got it running this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to add, I believe my B1 slot is fine. I just set DDR4 2666mhz 14-14-14-44-1T at 1.25v, and no issues booting or reporting in Windows. I am using Ballistix Sport (stock 2400mhz 1.2v) and the latest 0606 bios.
> 
> .


Nice dude.. I can't wait for mine to run.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got it running this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to add, I believe my B1 slot is fine. I just set DDR4 2666mhz 14-14-14-44-1T at 1.25v, and no issues booting or reporting in Windows. I am using Ballistix Sport (stock 2400mhz 1.2v) and the latest 0606 bios.
> 
> .


Gratz









What are those cards?


----------



## Creator

Vanilla Titans. Added a third for cheap when moving to X99.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Vanilla Titans. Added a third for cheap when moving to X99.


How much does a titan black cost those days?


----------



## Playback

Just how big of an issue is combining multiple memory kits? It's something I haven't given much research at all.

I have two 4x4GB 2800MHz HX Predator kits on the shelf waiting to be put in this mobo when the rig is finished. I'm up for tweaking, so as long as it can work without any long term problems, plug-and-play isn't _that_ important to me.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playback*
> 
> Just how big of an issue is combining multiple memory kits? It's something I haven't given much research at all.
> 
> I have two 4x4GB 2800MHz HX Predator kits on the shelf waiting to be put in this mobo when the rig is finished. I'm up for tweaking, so as long as it can work without any long term problems, plug-and-play isn't _that_ important to me.


I have previously read that one kit is better than more as the kits will tend to be of similar characteristics.


----------



## Canis-X

Hey hey, we've "officially" been made an official thread/club now and listed in the Intel Motherboards: Collected Guides / Clubs thread! Big thanks to @$ilent for making this happen for us!!


----------



## Creator

Ok I can agree this board needs a water block! My PCH runs quite hot. After gaming for a bit, it was sitting at 65C. The heat sink that runs up alongside the RAM was burning hot to the touch. 10 minutes later now and it is still at 59C. I think it's a combination of very little air flow over the area (have 3 GPUs on top of it), and possibly the 2 PLX chips being active (add M2 SSD to 3 GPUs = at least 52 PCIe lanes being used). I don't really have anywhere to mount a fan as my case already runs open, with all of my rads blowing out.









Maybe I can find some sort of RAM fan that can blow down on that heatsink to help cool it. Going to be a really tight fit if I can find one though.

Also, T_Sensor1 reads N/A for me?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Ok I can agree this board needs a water block! My PCH runs quite hot. After gaming for a bit, it was sitting at 65C. The heat sink that runs up alongside the RAM was burning hot to the touch. 10 minutes later now and it is still at 59C. I think it's a combination of very little air flow over the area (have 3 GPUs on top of it), and possibly the 2 PLX chips being active (add M2 SSD to 3 GPUs = at least 52 PCIe lanes being used). I don't really have anywhere to mount a fan as my case already runs open, with all of my rads blowing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can find some sort of RAM fan that can blow down on that heatsink to help cool it. Going to be a really tight fit if I can find one though.
> 
> Also, T_Sensor1 reads N/A for me?


Can you please post a picture of your system.

Also how is the fin orientation on your graphics cards coolers?


----------



## Creator

My pictures of system are a few posts up.









Edit : PCH is now down to 54C after doing nothing for a while. Still a bit warm compared to my CPU, VRM, and Motherboard which are reading 35C, 40C, and 43C respectively. RealTemp is reading about 29-31C for CPU, and my GPUs are 25, 26, 27C. So yeah, just need to fix that PCH temp.

I do have a HyperX RAM fan, but the mounting will not fit between the top GPU and RAM slots. I have like ~1mm to work with there. Might not be possible with any models available.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Finally got it running this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to add, I believe my B1 slot is fine. I just set DDR4 2666mhz 14-14-14-44-1T at 1.25v, and no issues booting or reporting in Windows. I am using Ballistix Sport (stock 2400mhz 1.2v) and the latest 0606 bios.
> 
> .


oh
You are on water..

Any way mostly i don't care about temps less than 80c

BTW is that the ZXR?


----------



## Creator

Yes it is.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey hey, we've "officially" been made an official thread/club now and listed in the Intel Motherboards: Collected Guides / Clubs thread! Big thanks to @$ilent for making this happen for us!!


Sweet that is cool man.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've got the ZxR as well, great soundcard.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I've got the ZxR as well, great soundcard.


I am planning to get it but i don't know how will i be able to connect the bottom connectors on the board with 2 graphics cards and a 2 slot sound card.


----------



## Creator

It is not 2 slot. The daughter board that comes with it does not plug into any PCIe slots, nor is it required for use. I have the ZxR itself in the last PCIe slot, and the daughter board below it (off the motherboard). You just need one PCIe slot of any size for the ZxR.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It is not 2 slot. The daughter board that comes with it does not plug into any PCIe slots, *nor is it required for use.* I have the ZxR itself in the last PCIe slot, and the daughter board below it (off the motherboard). You just need one PCIe slot of any size for the ZxR.


So, i can run with the main card only?
What is the daughter card used for anyway?

How do you guys manage to access this portion of the board?


----------



## Canis-X

A new UEFI version was released today:

0701 Download Link
Quote:


> *Version 0701*
> 
> *Description* X99-E WS Formal BIOS 0701 release
> 1.Update EC1 FW to 0413.
> 2.Add 'SMBus Write' option in setup(AiTweaker/Dram Timing Control)
> 3.Update power phase control with PCB ID added
> *File Size* 7.2 MBytesupdate


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> So, i can run with the main card only?
> What is the daughter card used for anyway?
> 
> How do you guys manage to access this portion of the board?


Yes you can run with the main card only. The daughter board just offers a few additional features most users don't need anyway. I don't use mine right now - I just have it placed in advance for when I may use it. This case I have (NZXT 810) has two additional PCIe brackets below the motherboard where I could place some things without them getting in the way of the motherboard. I have the daughter board, and LED controller in those two additional PCIe brackets.

3x GPUs double slot wide run in slots 1, 3, and 5. That leaves slot 7 open. With water blocks really only taking up about 1 slot physical space, there is plenty of room for me to work with in that area. I could even pop out the M2 SSD (labeled 29 in the diagram) without removing the GPU in slot 5 above. That would not be possible with an air cooled GPU down there taking up more space. And the ZxR will fit into slot 7 with watercooled or aircooled GPU regardless.

My setup is the following

PCIe1 = GPU
PCIe2 = empty
PCIe3 = GPU
PCIe4 = empty
PCIe5 = GPU
PCIe6 = empty
PCIe7 = ZxR

When I am building I tend to get everything connected in that part of the motherboard first anyway. All the USB connectors, front panel, etc, are just outside of the length of the ZxR. Only thing of use below the ZxR to me that I cannot see is the deubg LED if ever needed.



I think ASUS laid this board out very well. I haven't had clearance issues or general issues getting to anything. Even the clear CMOS button (23) and EPU switch (21) have access even with the ZxR in slot 7 (though requires something like a screw driver to press though without removing the card).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> A new UEFI version was released today:
> 
> 0701 Download Link


Awesome!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Yes you can run with the main card only. The daughter board just offers a few additional features most users don't need anyway. I don't use mine right now - I just have it placed in advance for when I may use it. This case I have (NZXT 810) has two additional PCIe brackets below the motherboard where I could place some things without them getting in the way of the motherboard. I have the daughter board, and LED controller in those two additional PCIe brackets.
> 
> 3x GPUs double slot wide run in slots 1, 3, and 5. That leaves slot 7 open. With water blocks really only taking up about 1 slot physical space, there is plenty of room for me to work with in that area. I could even pop out the M2 SSD (labeled 29 in the diagram) without removing the GPU in slot 5 above. That would not be possible with an air cooled GPU down there taking up more space. And the ZxR will fit into slot 7 with watercooled or aircooled GPU regardless.
> 
> My setup is the following
> 
> PCIe1 = GPU
> PCIe2 = empty
> PCIe3 = GPU
> PCIe4 = empty
> PCIe5 = GPU
> PCIe6 = empty
> PCIe7 = ZxR
> 
> When I am building I tend to get everything connected in that part of the motherboard first anyway. All the USB connectors, front panel, etc, are just outside of the length of the ZxR. Only thing of use below the ZxR to me that I cannot see is the deubg LED if ever needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think ASUS laid this board out very well. I haven't had clearance issues or general issues getting to anything. Even the clear CMOS button (23) and EPU switch (21) have access even with the ZxR in slot 7 (though requires something like a screw driver to press though without removing the card).
> Awesome!


Thanks for clarification (Especially the photo)


----------



## Canis-X

I had pretty wicked crash last night that kinda hosed the OS so after installing all the drivers and other quick and essential programs I left my rig running overnight so that it could download and install some games on Origin and Steam. I forgot to turn off the sleep timer, meeh.














Anyway, I woke up a hour earlier than my alarm (DST change) and found that it was in its sleep state so I turned it back on and it commenced downloading again and I went back to bed.







My alarm goes off and I go and check on it again. Now it is turned off, hit the power button.....no POST, code00 on the code display on the board, ugg!!!







I guess that I'll find out in an hour if it is still dead or not when I get home from work.







Really don't want to break it down to (undo all the sub zero temp prep work on the board) to RMA the chip. smh


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I had pretty wicked crash last night that kinda hosed the OS so after installing all the drivers and other quick and essential programs I left my rig running overnight so that it could download and install some games on Origin and Steam. I forgot to turn off the sleep timer, meeh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I woke up a hour earlier than my alarm (DST change) and found that it was in its sleep state so I turned it back on and it commenced downloading again and I went back to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My alarm goes off and I go and check on it again. Now it is turned off, hit the power button.....no POST, code00 on the code display on the board, ugg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that I'll find out in an hour if it is still dead or not when I get home from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't want to break it down to (undo all the sub zero temp prep work on the board) to RMA the chip. smh


That's harsh!
Best wishes man..


----------



## Canis-X

Whelp, still code00. Craptastic! Wonder if the cpu is really dead or if there is an issue with the board or possibly both?


----------



## FreeElectron

Rampage V Extreme (X99) => No Post Error Code 00 fans dont spin

Tomshardware - Asus X99 Deluxe 00 code.

ASUS X99 Motherboard Goes Up in Smoke![10/2 update]

ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North America) - Page 91 - post #908

tremesystems.org - ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread - Page 4 - #80

Hope those help..

Don't discard a faulty psu option.


----------



## Canis-X

Pulled the CMOS batter for about an hour while I ate dinner and came back, it is still Code00. @[email protected], anyway to know if my issue is the CPU or the board?


----------



## [email protected]

No way to know. Could be either. Phase setups run 24/7 are risky.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Rampage V Extreme (X99) => No Post Error Code 00 fans dont spin
> 
> Tomshardware - Asus X99 Deluxe 00 code.
> 
> ASUS X99 Motherboard Goes Up in Smoke![10/2 update]
> 
> ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread (North America) - Page 91 - post #908
> 
> tremesystems.org - ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread - Page 4 - #80
> 
> Hope those help..
> 
> Don't discard a faulty psu option.


Thanks for the info!! +REP good sir!!







I have two PSU's in the rig and it does the same with thing with either of them. smh I'll read through the other links you posted and see if there is anything to glean from them.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No way to know. Could be either. Phase setups run 24/7 are risky.


Figured as much. I never run my rigs 24/7 (on phase or not), but decided to let it set there (adaptive voltage settings) idle while it downloaded BF4 and some CoD games, so it wasn't running full tilt the whole time. Guess I'll be contacting Intel and ASUS in the morning them to initiate RMA's then??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Figured as much. I never run my rigs 24/7 (on phase or not), but decided to let it set there (adaptive voltage settings) idle while it downloaded BF4 and some CoD games, so it wasn't running full tilt the whole time. Guess I'll be contacting Intel and ASUS in the morning them to initiate RMA's then??


The idling is the likely culprit. No load on the phase unit the board would have chilled. Don't use power saving with phase. The board needs to be kept hot enough to combat moisture.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The idling is the likely culprit. No load on the phase unit the board would have chilled. Don't use power saving with phase. The board needs to be kept hot enough to combat moisture.


Gotcha.....thanks, so if I'm reading you correctly, I need to RMA both the board and the CPU then?


----------



## Canis-X

*crickets*


----------



## [email protected]

Damage caused by cooling or condensation isnt grounds for rma.


----------



## Macsmasher

My second gfx card in SLI is only running at x8. I noticed this before upgrading to UEFI 0701 and it still persists.

Basics of my system are:

Mobo: x99-E WS
PSU: Corsair AX1500i
RAM: G.Skill DDR4-2400 (4x8)
GFX: Gigabyte GTX 970, model GV-N970WF3OC-4GD x2

PCIe config:

PCIEX16_1 GTX 970, running x16
PCIEX16_2
PCIEX16_3 GPX 970, running x8
PCIEX16_4
PCIEX16_5
PCIEX16_6
PCIEX16_7 Xonar STX sound card

I already tried setting slots 1 and 3 to Gen 3 and slot 7 to Gen 2 in BIOS, but it didn't make any difference.

I'm new to SLI, so maybe this is a no brainer for you guys. Something simple. Thanks in advance for the help.

Card in slot 1:


Card in slot 3:


Note: depending on load on the card, the gen number will fluctuate between 1.1 - 3.0 for both cards.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Probably, but it is their product and their rules.. Lol


Voted


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Damage caused by cooling or condensation isnt grounds for rma.


What is the methodology that would be used to determine the cause of the damage and thus determining if the return is valid for RMA or not?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

So sorry about your news, Canis. That's gotta hurt.


----------



## TheGovernment

I've gotta say, even though it's possible the phase unit was indeed the issue, with lots of other mobo's and chips crapping out the exact same way, It would be tough to say it was 100% the phase cooling.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Figured as much. I never run my rigs 24/7 (on phase or not), but decided to let it set there (adaptive voltage settings) idle while it downloaded BF4 and some CoD games, so it wasn't running full tilt the whole time. Guess I'll be contacting Intel and ASUS in the morning them to initiate RMA's then??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The idling is the likely culprit. No load on the phase unit the board would have chilled. Don't use power saving with phase. The board needs to be kept hot enough to combat moisture.


....sorry to hear that Canis-X ...now, '00' certainly isn't good news, but in 3 out of 10 or so experiences w/ it, things came back once properly disassembled, dried out etc. That means in 7 out of 10 it didn't, but at least the mobo might be saved, depending...

...as usual, I set up my latest 5960X R5E build up with w-cooling first to 'find' any issues before I fully insulate the mobo etc. and mount the phase for regular duty, or a pot for some special runs. I had just mounted the phase the day before when I ran a few quick tests on the system, then needed to step out briefly...I powered the mobo down (stand-by > close call) and decided to leave the phase running, the intent was a.) not to turn the phase cooler on and off within 20 min and b.) to really have a good, chilled setup...the phase head display will read around -52 C or so before load..

...then I got busy w/ something else, and while I heard the phase running, I knew the mobo itself was powered down...after about two hours when I finally got back to my system to have some fun, I noticed w/ great horror that the VRM sections, the RAM sticks and part of the GPU nearest to it all had thick frost on it around the closest parts to the phase head, and water droplets a bit further away (ambient was 23 c). As indicated, the mobo / CPU itself was powered down (fortunately) and the mobo is also fully insulated not only for up to and including LN2...still, who insulates the VRM section on the outside and on top ?

...I used a hairdryer for at least 10 min to get into the nooks and crannies of the VRM and all the other spots that were hard to 'shop-towel off' and waited a few hours, then after another quick hairdryer treatment a few hours later I turned it all on w / o any problems...

...when idling, the system does not use speedstep or any other power-saving, and the OC panel readout usually indicates a 'balance' between the heat generated by the CPU et al when not doing anything and the cold generated by the phase.

HOWEVER, since that experience, I mounted a 120mm fan 'upside down' (blowing up and away from the CPU mount) that also clears out the (hot or freezing) air around the VRMs and RAM (like you often see w/ LN2 pot setups)...that fan stays on whenever there's power applied to the phase cooler> s.th. to consider as you rebuild ...and good luck w/ your current situation


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....sorry to hear that Canis-X ...now, '00' certainly isn't good news, but in 3 out of 10 or so experiences w/ it, things came back once properly disassembled, dried out etc. That means in 7 out of 10 it didn't, but at least the mobo might be saved, depending...
> 
> ...as usual, I set up my latest 5960X R5E build up with w-cooling first to 'find' any issues before I fully insulate the mobo etc. and mount the phase for regular duty, or a pot for some special runs. I had just mounted the phase the day before when I ran a few quick tests on the system, then needed to step out briefly...I powered the mobo down (stand-by > close call) and decided to leave the phase running, the intent was a.) not to turn the phase cooler on and off within 20 min and b.) to really have a good, chilled setup...the phase head display will read around -52 C or so before load..
> 
> ...then I got busy w/ something else, and while I heard the phase running, I knew the mobo itself was powered down...after about two hours when I finally got back to my system to have some fun, I noticed w/ great horror that the VRM sections, the RAM sticks and part of the GPU nearest to it all had thick frost on it around the closest parts to the phase head, and water droplets a bit further away (ambient was 23 c). As indicated, the mobo / CPU itself was powered down (fortunately) and the mobo is also fully insulated not only for up to and including LN2...still, who insulates the VRM section on the outside and on top ?
> 
> ...I used a hairdryer for at least 10 min to get into the nooks and crannies of the VRM and all the other spots that were hard to 'shop-towel off' and waited a few hours, then after another quick hairdryer treatment a few hours later I turned it all on w / o any problems...
> 
> ...when idling, the system does not use speedstep or any other power-saving, and the OC panel readout usually indicates a 'balance' between the heat generated by the CPU et al when not doing anything and the cold generated by the phase.
> 
> HOWEVER, since that experience, I mounted a 120mm fan 'upside down' (blowing up and away from the CPU mount) that also clears out the (hot or freezing) air around the VRMs and RAM (like you often see w/ LN2 pot setups)...that fan stays on whenever there's power applied to the phase cooler> s.th. to consider as you rebuild ...and good luck w/ your current situation


Thanks for helpful information.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> My second gfx card in SLI is only running at x8. I noticed this before upgrading to UEFI 0701 and it still persists.
> 
> Basics of my system are:
> 
> Mobo: x99-E WS
> PSU: Corsair AX1500i
> RAM: G.Skill DDR4-2400 (4x8)
> GFX: Gigabyte GTX 970, model GV-N970WF3OC-4GD x2
> 
> PCIe config:
> 
> PCIEX16_1 GTX 970, running x16
> PCIEX16_2
> PCIEX16_3 GPX 970, running x8
> PCIEX16_4
> PCIEX16_5
> PCIEX16_6
> PCIEX16_7 Xonar STX sound card
> 
> I already tried setting slots 1 and 3 to Gen 3 and slot 7 to Gen 2 in BIOS, but it didn't make any difference.
> 
> I'm new to SLI, so maybe this is a no brainer for you guys. Something simple. Thanks in advance for the help.
> 
> Card in slot 1:
> 
> 
> Card in slot 3:
> 
> 
> Note: depending on load on the card, the gen number will fluctuate between 1.1 - 3.0 for both cards.


Make sure you have physix on and then go play a game that used hardcore graphics. And then watch your GPU_Z

If your card still running at x8 mode then you might want to flip your card around and see if that sloved it. If that doesn't fix it then keep your 2nd card in and then unplug your frist card and try to run your 2nd card in that slot in windows and see if this unlock the PCIe- 3.0 16x mode


----------



## FreeElectron

How is things going with the board and the CPU?
@Canis-X


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is things going with the board and the CPU?
> @Canis-X


Yeah @Canis-X

I am sorry to hear about your board. I have no idea what have happened.But i hope you get it back up and going again.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is things going with the board and the CPU?
> @Canis-X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yeah @Canis-X
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your board. I have no idea what have happened.But i hope you get it back up and going again.


Hey guys sorry for dropping off like that. Had an impromptu business trip dropped on my lap and had to jet. I got back in late last night. While I was gone I took the board out and left fans blowing on it. Had to try it out before I crashed and it powered up to the POST screen! I'll work tonight and tomorrow to get it all put back together. Good deal!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Had to try it out before I crashed and it powered up to the POST screen! I'll work tonight and tomorrow to get it all put back together. Good deal!


Hello

Good deal. This is one of the perils of 24/7 sub-zero cooling.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Good deal. This is one of the perils of 24/7 sub-zero cooling.


Thank you sir, and not to be rude, but how many times do I have to say that none of my rigs run 24/7 either with or without subzero cooling?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thank you sir, and not to be rude, but how many times do I have to say that none of my rigs run 24/7 either with or without subzero cooling?


Hello

24/7 normally implies a system that is used for work and or normal usage. A system that is not purely a benching rig. Leaving a system unattended for multiple hours, either intentional or accidentally, also qualifies as 24/7 use. If this does not fit your usage of the WS I apologize for assuming otherwise.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 24/7 normally implies a system that is used for work and or normal usage. A system that is not purely a benching rig. Leaving a system unattended for multiple hours, either intentional or accidentally, also qualifies as 24/7 use. If this does not fit your usage of the WS I apologize for assuming otherwise.


Thanks for defining your statement. My definition of 24/7 is more literal.....a system that runs 24 hours a day / 7 days a week, which is why I questioned you on it, my apologies for the misunderstanding!









Edit: I do highly value both you and Raja's input and assisting in this thread as well as the other threads....just wanted to be clear on that. Thanks!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for dropping off like that. Had an impromptu business trip dropped on my lap and had to jet. I got back in late last night. While I was gone I took the board out and left fans blowing on it. Had to try it out before I crashed and it powered up to the POST screen! I'll work tonight and tomorrow to get it all put back together. Good deal!


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey guys sorry for dropping off like that. Had an impromptu business trip dropped on my lap and had to jet. I got back in late last night. While I was gone I took the board out and left fans blowing on it. Had to try it out before I crashed and it powered up to the POST screen! I'll work tonight and tomorrow to get it all put back together. Good deal!


Awesome... Plus I knew what you meann't on your cooling and making sure a computer is stable and able to run 24/7. I always make sure of my system able to handle and keep up. Good thing that you got your gear going.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Awesome... Plus I knew what you meann't on your cooling and making sure a computer is stable and able to run 24/7. I always make sure of my system able to handle and keep up. Good thing that you got your gear going.


----------



## Creator

I think my PCH is overheating. Was gaming for about an hour, and then froze/reboot. The board did not reboot either and got stuck it seems, and then I cut the power and it booted fine. But when I got into Windows my PCH was reading 67C. So it must have been at 70-80C or maybe even higher when it froze.

I'm going to have to get a smaller res (downsize from 250 to 150) so I can fit this mount for a fan to get some air going over that area. That's the one drawback about water cooling. You start to tend to neglect things like VRM and PCH unless you've got blocks for those.

Also, anyone manage to fit a RAM fan with GPU in slot #1 on this board? That alone could make a good PCH cooler since a heatpipe runs right up along the RAM. But the space is so tight right there to mount one.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think my PCH is overheating. Was gaming for about an hour, and then froze/reboot. The board did not reboot either and got stuck it seems, and then I cut the power and it booted fine. But when I got into Windows my PCH was reading 67C. So it must have been at 70-80C or maybe even higher when it froze.
> 
> I'm going to have to get a smaller res (downsize from 250 to 150) so I can fit this mount for a fan to get some air going over that area. That's the one drawback about water cooling. You start to tend to neglect things like VRM and PCH unless you've got blocks for those.
> 
> Also, anyone manage to fit a RAM fan with GPU in slot #1 on this board? That alone could make a good PCH cooler since a heatpipe runs right up along the RAM. But the space is so tight right there to mount one.


You could get a Aluminum Sheet / Plate 1/8" thick grade 6061 or 5086 or 2024 and then glue or used liquid metal aluminum or wheild it or used cluk glue non slicone to mount the water blocks down. You could cut out a huge plate and mount all kinds of water blocks and link them together and add different cooling onto the plate







If i had the money oh dang I would love to rig my own cooling system.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think my PCH is overheating. Was gaming for about an hour, and then froze/reboot. The board did not reboot either and got stuck it seems, and then I cut the power and it booted fine. But when I got into Windows my PCH was reading 67C. So it must have been at 70-80C or maybe even higher when it froze.
> 
> I'm going to have to get a smaller res (downsize from 250 to 150) so I can fit this mount for a fan to get some air going over that area. That's the one drawback about water cooling. You start to tend to neglect things like VRM and PCH unless you've got blocks for those.
> 
> Also, anyone manage to fit a RAM fan with GPU in slot #1 on this board? That alone could make a good PCH cooler since a heatpipe runs right up along the RAM. But the space is so tight right there to mount one.


But other than that man I think you should RMA that board most of the PLX chip or PCH doesn't really get that hot. Check your heatsink. If it does have a huge gap in between the heatsink, it may have become detached, or the thermal material may have dried up or become separated.

You could RMA to see if anything was something that causing it ot heat up.


----------



## Creator

It's making good contact. The heatsink that runs right up along the RAM gets really, really hot when this happens. So I know the heat pipe system is working as intended, and it's likely just because there is no airflow at all over these areas. I'm running an open case right now with zero intake fans (until I finish my custom side panel), and all of my rads are blowing out. I don't think I need to RMA just yet. Maybe I'll ghetto mount something for a quick test.


----------



## Creator

I just quickly connected a 120mm fan that's resting on my top GPU (has a back plate) and is aimed at the RAM and PCH heatsink right next to it. It's dropped my PCH temperature from 55C+ idle to 39C. Now if only ASUS could fix this board so it stops hanging at times during a reboot or bios change that would be great! I'm thinking it's not really liking to boot with overclocked RAM.


----------



## Praz

If the heat-pipe assembly is hot to the touch it is doing its job. As this happened while gaming the heat load most likely originated at the PLX chips. Active airflow will be needed to remove the heat buildup from the heat-pipe assembly.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I just quickly connected a 120mm fan that's resting on my top GPU (has a back plate) and is aimed at the RAM and PCH heatsink right next to it. It's dropped my PCH temperature from 55C+ idle to 39C. Now if only ASUS could fix this board so it stops hanging at times during a reboot or bios change that would be great! I'm thinking it's not really liking to boot with overclocked RAM.


RIght on man.. So the new BIOS giving your problems compare the old one?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> If the heat-pipe assembly is hot to the touch it is doing its job. As this happened while gaming the heat load most likely originated at the PLX chips. Active airflow will be needed to remove the heat buildup from the heat-pipe assembly.


Yep. It barely changes now. 40C after an hour of gaming. VRM temperatures also lowered and did not break 40C. So this problem is solved, just need to get the fan mounted because right now it's just resting without anything ontop of the GPU.









I'm guessing it was the PLX chips as well. With 3x Titans running 16x and a M2, I'm guessing both have to be active for 52 (or 53 with the sound card is included) lanes. It's one of those things were a little bit of heat can runaway to a high temperature if not even provided with a small amount of active cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> RIght on man.. So the new BIOS giving your problems compare the old one?


Seems like it.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Now if only ASUS could fix this board so it stops hanging at times during a reboot or bios change that would be great! I'm thinking it's not really liking to boot with overclocked RAM.


Are you taking advantage of the settings that are provided for certain voltages to be allowed higher just at boot and then drop down a bit for operation? (initial vs. eventual input voltage and DRAM voltage)


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Not much chatter about the new WS bios 0701, is there... can anyone speak about the SMB Write option in the DRAM options or what changed under the hood in phase optimization?

By the way, is anyone using the last of the cpu phase control options, the one where phase depends on amps of current drawn?


----------



## delgon

Hello. I have a question about this motherboard. I can't find an answer anywhere so maybe you can help me. In manual i could find only this:

1) For a fully configured system, we recommend that you use a power supply unit (PSU) that complies with ATX 12 V Specification 2.0 (or later version) and provides a minimum power of 350 W.
2) DO NOT forget to connect the 4-pin/8-pin EATX12 V power plug. Otherwise, the system will not boot.

This mobo have 24 pin , 6 pin and 2x8 pin. I know that I don't have to plug this 6 pin if don use multi gpu config but do I really need to plug in 2x8 EATX 12V ? (the problem is that my PSU have only one







) I will use 5820K CPU with this mobo so do i need these 2? or 1 is just fine?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Hello. I have a question about this motherboard. I can't find an answer anywhere so maybe you can help me. In manual i could find only this:
> 
> 1) For a fully configured system, we recommend that you use a power supply unit (PSU) that complies with ATX 12 V Specification 2.0 (or later version) and provides a minimum power of 350 W.
> 2) DO NOT forget to connect the 4-pin/8-pin EATX12 V power plug. Otherwise, the system will not boot.
> 
> This mobo have 24 pin , 6 pin and 2x8 pin. I know that I don't have to plug this 6 pin if don use multi gpu config but do I really need to plug in 2x8 EATX 12V ? (the problem is that my PSU have only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I will use 5820K CPU with this mobo so do i need these 2? or 1 is just fine?


No, using one is just fine. Plug it into either 8-pin port and you're set.


----------



## delgon

Thanks man







2 ports are probably useful while LN2 or something like that?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Are you taking advantage of the settings that are provided for certain voltages to be allowed higher just at boot and then drop down a bit for operation? (initial vs. eventual input voltage and DRAM voltage)


I remember seeing those settings, but I did not change them the default. Is it recommended to change them?

Also the 6-pin is not required for mGPU configs either. Its only recommenced when doing some extreme LN2 overclocking on mGPUs. The PCIe slots and cables will provide enough power for even overclocked GK110 and 290X GPUs.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Are you taking advantage of the settings that are provided for certain voltages to be allowed higher just at boot and then drop down a bit for operation? (initial vs. eventual input voltage and DRAM voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing those settings, but I did not change them the default. Is it recommended to change them?
Click to expand...

The initial vs. eventual voltage settings can help a lot if you find running stability but have difficulty booting. Or, you can keep them equal and achieve reliable booting, then gradually drop the eventual voltages until you find where stress test stability drops off.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Make sure you have physix on and then go play a game that used hardcore graphics. And then watch your GPU_Z
> 
> If your card still running at x8 mode then you might want to flip your card around and see if that sloved it. If that doesn't fix it then keep your 2nd card in and then unplug your frist card and try to run your 2nd card in that slot in windows and see if this unlock the PCIe- 3.0 16x mode


Thanks for the response MC. Turns out it was just my ignorance. Once I "fully" stress test the cards, they'll both run at 16x. Evidently, the PCIe speed multiplier for the second card is adaptive and only ramps up when needed. Maybe that's a function of the PLX chips and why the x99-E WS can handle so many PCIe lanes. I have no idea. But the important thing is that it does work.


----------



## weinstein888

Friendly reminder to vote for EK waterblocks for our precious boards if you've yet to: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/

Just click plus and sign in with Facebook if you don't feel like making an account


----------



## Creator

Voted.


----------



## MacG32

Got my build log up and running, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Got my build log up and running, if anyone's interested.


Awesome MacG32!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Awesome MacG32!! Welcome aboard!!


Thank you Canis-X.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> Thanks for the response MC. Turns out it was just my ignorance. Once I "fully" stress test the cards, they'll both run at 16x. Evidently, the PCIe speed multiplier for the second card is adaptive and only ramps up when needed. Maybe that's a function of the PLX chips and why the x99-E WS can handle so many PCIe lanes. I have no idea. But the important thing is that it does work.


Hey have you got your ULPS turn off? It makes the 2nd gpu to go into sleep mode when not used then ramp up when used.. you can disable it and have both of em on all time. Look up ULPS config uility..









P.S.: Only if you have AMD card...


----------



## MacG32

Here's a shortened version of the signature link.
















ASUS X99-E WS Owners Club









Code:



Code:


:clock:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058]ASUS X99-E WS Owners Club[/URL]:clock:


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Hey have you got your ULPS turn off? It makes the 2nd gpu to go into sleep mode when not used then ramp up when used.. you can disable it and have both of em on all time. Look up ULPS config uility..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Only if you have AMD card...


Thanks Lionheart for the input and insight! But at this point in time, I'm an Nvidia fanboy. That could change next year, and I've been an ATI guy in the past. However, the cost of 2x GTX 970s in SLI is pretty darn hard to compete with currently, cost / performance wise anyway.

The last ATI (i.e AMD) cards I had were 5770s in xFire. Decent cards at the time. However, I was continually having issues with ATI drivers. Hopefully, AMD can straighten much of that out. After several years with ATI, I couldn't wait to be back with Nvidia.

I have heard that AMD configures xFire through the PCIe interface rather than the legacy connector that Nvidia uses. That's pretty intriguing. And ATI was able to run more than two displays long before Nvidia. They have some cool stuff. I hope they kick Nvidia's butt in the upcoming year. The consumer always wins with healthy competition.









Have a great day.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Here's a shortened version of the signature link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS X99-E WS Owners Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :clock:[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058]ASUS X99-E WS Owners Club[/URL]:clock:


Thanks much good sir!! +REP


----------



## Creator

Slight update to my build. Smaller res tube came in today, along with my 1TB SSD! With space freed up from the larger res tube, I was able to use MSI's bracket to mount a 120mm fan to cool the PCH/RAM/VRM areas. That white fan is fan I never got my rebate for or ever used, but I have use for it now at least. A PCH heatsink runs right up along the RAM so it is getting cooled! Phone camera is messing up the colors a bit too. No Photoshop installed yet on this system to touch it up either!











And one with the lights off!


----------



## weinstein888

That looks beast man. <3 the white rad.


----------



## Creator

XSPC sells their newer AX lineup of rads with a painted white option. The AX rad ended up being the perfect width because between it and the 120mm rad below it there's just a few mm clearance. The other 360 rad I have mounted in the front came from the XSPC RX360 kit some time ago. So you can so how that little kit has evolved into something more. They said watercooling would not start and end with the kit...









I have another 280mm rad that's painted white, but unfortunately no room left to mount in this case. This 810 is maxed out.


----------



## weinstein888

Ya I actually have an AX120 (matte black) at the top of my TJ-11 then an RX240 V3 and a RX480 V3 in the basement. XSPC makes some quality stuff. Come to think of it I have more than enough rad space to COOL A VRM AND PCH...

Shameless reminder to shill this link to all your friends, coworkers and family: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Ya I actually have an AX120 (matte black) at the top of my TJ-11 then an RX240 V3 and a RX480 V3 in the basement. XSPC makes some quality stuff. Come to think of it I have more than enough rad space to COOL A VRM AND PCH...
> 
> Shameless reminder to shill this link to all your friends, coworkers and family: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


My name is Canis-X and I approve this message!! LOL


----------



## TheGovernment

All my Rads are XSPC RX V3's. Very happy with their performance.


----------



## Creator

So that settles it. We need EK to make us a block so we can further utilize our XSPC rads!


----------



## amcquaid

Hello,

I just built a new rig and I can't get the onboard audio to work. I have the following:

ASUS PQ321 monitor
32 gigs of Gskill DDR 4
Intel i7-5960X
Quad EVGA GTX 980 Super clocked
Asus X99-E WS
Windows 8.1 64 bit pro

All running the latest drivers and latest bios.

I have the Optical port on the motherboard connected to an Anthem 310 receiver which is then connected to a 5.1 speaker setup.

Under the control panel in windows the configure button is grayed out. If I run the test by right clicking I get audio on the Left and Right speakers only. I have the default format set to DTS interactive 5.1 in both the realtek control panel and the windows control panel.

In games I only get two channel audio. It seems like the game is trying to send 5.1 but I only hear 2.0. Some voices of game characters come out very faint or I can't hear them at all.

I then tried to abandon Optical out and plugged HDMI directly into my Video card and ran a cable to the input on my receiver. I get zero audio with that solution.

Does the X99-E WS even support 5.1 audio?


----------



## Falknir

Make sure your receiver is properly setup to allow 5.1 from the optical digital audio input, it might be switching to PCM 2.0 instead of using DD 5.1 or DTS 5.1. Optical cannot handle uncompressed 5.1 audio so you cannot use PCM 5.x-8.x, DD HD, and DTS-HD unless you use HDMI.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

I'm still not sure should I buy X99-E WS or go for cheaper one like RVE, Giga OC Force
Would you exchange it for RVE if being offered?
Are you happy with this board or does it still have troubles? Have you heard of dead CPUs except early one happened to http://www.overclock.net/u/279352/thegovernment http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread#post_22927829?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Are you taking advantage of the settings that are provided for certain voltages to be allowed higher just at boot and then drop down a bit for operation? (initial vs. eventual input voltage and DRAM voltage)


I have heard that these higher voltages during boot kill the CPU, maybe not instantly but eventually contribute to degradation


----------



## Nanu

I ahve built one x99 with a R5E and one with the WS. I built the WS one for myself and my younger brother uses the R5E.
So I guess that sums it up which one I prefer. And no I will not trade it with the R5E. Yes you do get a lot with the R5E bundle if you ar not gonna use the extra lanes on this mobo,
but I just prefer this board over the R5E.
Using it with 2x Titans and STX2 and it has been doing great.

Aqnyone updated their bios to the 7xx ?? I am still on 606 hence asking...


----------



## TheGovernment

Ya I'm on the new bios. A few bugs still for booting but seems stable enough.
From what I've read, they have fixed why the processors were getting taken out by the boards. Should be a non issue now.


----------



## OCDesign

Firstly, hello everybody! After a considerable wait I finally have a certain motherboard in my possession, taking pride of place in my growing pile of components. So, permission to join the club?

My membership application:



Secondly, in response to _He1p1ess n00b_
Quote:


> Would you exchange it for RVE if being offered?


In my case, definitely not. When the X-99 boards were first being revealed this was the only one that really caught my eye.

And finally, for _amcquaid_,

I had a similar audio issue with my speakers a while back. That faint and distorted voice in games seemed to be caused by the speaker system trying to synthesise surround from a source which was already supplying it. Check if your 310 has DTS Neo:6 or Dolby Pro Logic IIx mode enabled, if it does switch it to direct audio. Hope this helps, it did for me.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> My membership application:


I believe all answers have been answered thoroughly, and the attached resume/CV has more than enough bullet points to be accepted. Looking forward to seeing final build.


----------



## OCDesign

Thank you Creator. It might be a while before you see the final build. My 'resume' pic has maybe half of the off-the-shelf components required for the final design, and none of the bespoke pieces yet, so the finished product is still quite a way off.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

When I am bored of the RIVBE and 4930K, this will be my next motherboard.









How are the mosfet/chipset temperatures with four cards? Anybody know?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> I'm still not sure should I buy X99-E WS or go for cheaper one like RVE, Giga OC Force
> Would you exchange it for RVE if being offered?
> Are you happy with this board or does it still have troubles? Have you heard of dead CPUs except early one happened to http://www.overclock.net/u/279352/thegovernment http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread#post_22927829?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Are you taking advantage of the settings that are provided for certain voltages to be allowed higher just at boot and then drop down a bit for operation? (initial vs. eventual input voltage and DRAM voltage)
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that these higher voltages during boot kill the CPU, maybe not instantly but eventually contribute to degradation
Click to expand...

RVE for maximum overclocking support community and more frequent BIOS updates for eager tweakers.

X99-E WS for nearly the same overclocking ability (just less motherboard-specific community with that focus) and 4-way SLI/Crossfire support if you really need it. But who really needs that? I went with the X99-E WS mainly for the 12K rated capacitors, the overall durability. I plan to use it for five or six years like my previous X58 board.

Higher input voltages at boot: only a problem if you went far too high, because they last a short time. My understanding is those voltages are not held all the way through boot at all, only while passing the power-on self tests (POST). Thus they are not applied at the same time as heavy load. Thus an "initial only" voltage high enough to kill or degrade the board or CPU would likely be much higher than ordinary stability testing would ever prompt you to use. You would have to just make a poor choice and bump one of the voltages far higher than actually needed. The only scenario I can see where a calm and regulated process of overclocking would actually take your initial voltage settings into dangerous territory would be if you have truly extreme cooling equipment and really push it. Otherwise you would never need to set a dangerously high input voltage in order to get the benefits of these settings, which is a small bump that gets you past POST.

I'm very happy with the WS board. I am still working on the final details of my preferred overclock (especially since I just changed to a 64GB memory kit so I'm starting over in some ways) but soon I will have no need to do anything other than make very occasional BIOS updates (if even necessary) for years. If my preference was to constantly experiment even after the board and BIOS reach maturity, I would probably want the RVE or Deluxe just for a couple more knobs to twiddle.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya I'm on the new bios. A few bugs still for booting but seems stable enough.
> From what I've read, they have fixed why the processors were getting taken out by the boards. Should be a non issue now.


I'm on 0701 and it seems fine. It did seem to fix this issue I had where I would reboot into a black screen with a blinking white cursor (I guess that was the "fix boot from USB after reboot" noted), but I haven't really played around with it much to say. I hardly ever reboot as I just need to get some work done for now, and then back to fine tuning overclocks later.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Do we at least have a watercooling option for the VRMs? I dont understand why this board is not getting any real support.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Do we at least have a watercooling option for the VRMs? I dont understand why this board is not getting any real support.


vote here so we might get that some day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Petition Link: Vote for EK to make waterblocks for this board:*


----------



## SkiMountaineer

But basically noone's VRM is getting hot enough to need it, so all you really get by adding that to your loop is a hotter CPU. Unless you're going to run independent loops and push the whole rig so hard that your VRM is truly needing water cooling, and wouldn't that make more sense on a board aimed more at extreme tweaking rather than workstation stability? I'm all for squeezing all that we (practically) can out of the WS board but still on the safe side.


----------



## Macsmasher

The x99-E WS has more VRM heatsinks, and therefore I would assume better VRM cooling, than the Deluxe or even the Rampage. Why would you need it unless you just want to do water cooling for the sake of water cooling? Just wondering...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> The x99-E WS has more VRM heatsinks, and therefore I would assume better VRM cooling, than the Deluxe or even the Rampage. Why would you need it unless you just want to do water cooling for the sake of water cooling? Just wondering...


You never know.
Here is OCN


----------



## Macsmasher

But as SkiMountaineer pointed out, nobody is having heat issues with the VRM on the x99-E WS, even with aggressive OCing. From a marketing perspective, there has to be a need, actual or perceived, before investing capital and R&D to produce a product to sell.

And from an end user perspective, why add complexity to your system 'just because'? Like I said, water cooling for the sake of water cooling.


----------



## Creator

No issues with VRM, but my PCH was getting a bit warm without any airflow over the motherboard period. My rig is setup so that all of my rads are exhaust, so there motherboard doesn't get any of that front to back airflow of the typical air cooled setup. It was passing 70C after long gaming sessions (after my room ambient temperature went up 5C







) Mounting a fan to get some airflow over the heatsink that runs up alongside the RAM (and also thus getting some extra airflow over the VRMs even though not needed there) fixed that completely to the point where it doesn't seem to break 45C anymore.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

For me, if I am planning on a WC solution, my case and my air flow is designed for WC. Having to do WC for the CPU and my GPUs, while then having to ensure proper air flow for the VRM and SB is not ideal.

....plus this is OCN


----------



## Creator

It's not going to matter on the SB with any board that you're running 3-4x GPUs. That tiny of amount of extra heat will slowly runaway without any sort of active convection. This goes for X58, X79, and now X99.

For me, the fix was simple and ended up looking super clean thanks to this special "OC Fan Mounting Panel" that come out the X99 XPOWER AC package. I'm going to request MSI send me a few more of these because they are awesome, and will suggest they sell these as case accessories. They really do complement a WC setup very well.

Blocks are definitely not needed, but would be nice to have for those of us that want them.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's not going to matter on the SB with any board that you're running 3-4x GPUs. That tiny of amount of extra heat will slowly runaway without any sort of active convection. This goes for X58, X79, and now X99.
> 
> For me, the fix was simple and ended up looking super clean thanks to this special "OC Fan Mounting Panel" that come out the X99 XPOWER AC package. I'm going to request MSI send me a few more of these because they are awesome, and will suggest they sell these as case accessories. They really do complement a WC setup very well.
> 
> Blocks are definitely not needed, but would be nice to have for those of us that want them.


Do you have a link for that solution? Google wasn't helpful.


----------



## Creator

Unfortunately I can't find too much on it myself right now

This is what came with the X99 XPOWER I also have



The "panel" itself is to the very right, and the extensions to get it mounted are in the middle. Those extensions can mount in place of motherboard screws to get it mounted directly above the board. I have mine mounted off to the side of the board in my case as I had more room there. Really such a simple yet genius "invention" by MSI that allows you to mount a fan out in the middle of nowhere without having to do it all ghetto. It's how in my rig I have the white central fan "there". Just need to get MSI to start selling these as separate case accessories.

I don't know if anything else like this exists (professionally made) as I've never actually searched for such.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> No issues with VRM, but my PCH was getting a bit warm without any airflow over the motherboard period. My rig is setup so that all of my rads are exhaust, so there motherboard doesn't get any of that front to back airflow of the typical air cooled setup. It was passing 70C after long gaming sessions (after my room ambient temperature went up 5C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Mounting a fan to get some airflow over the heatsink that runs up alongside the RAM (and also thus getting some extra airflow over the VRMs even though not needed there) fixed that completely to the point where it doesn't seem to break 45C anymore.


The VRM = mosfet/chipset? In that case 70C sounds normal for three GPU's, my mosfet/chipset on RIVBE with four R9 290Xs got very hot so I had to liquid cool it (no chance that it was cold even with a fan blowing air straight over it), 70C+ all the time when gaming. I would hope that four GPU's was better supported on these boards, but I guess not.









Three cards looking better and better I guess.


----------



## FreeElectron

Consider something like this.. (if you consider caselabs)
CaseLabs Case Accessories


----------



## wirk

Might it be possible that chipset waterblock for Asus X99 Rampage would also fit to the X99-E WS??? Looking at pictures overall shape seems OK but of course there are many detailed issues to consider.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Might it be possible that chipset waterblock for Asus X99 Rampage would also fit to the X99-E WS??? Looking at pictures overall shape seems OK but of course there are many detailed issues to consider.


If they fit EK will announce that and win some monies








I don't think that they fit.
But you can ask them to be sure.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

if it did...they would have announced it a long time ago. Along with all the other vendors that made blocks for the R5E.


----------



## FreeElectron

You can ask them here

@akira749
@derickwm


----------



## OCDesign

I assumed that nobody made waterblocks for workstation motherboards, too small a demand, and that if you wanted to watercool anything but the most popular boards then it would be a DIY job - universal blocks and custom heat transfer plates. Is it really likely that we'll get, or find, a compatible waterblock or is it mostly wishful thinking?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

If EK won't do it I'm willing to poke around the custom metal fab shops here in my city and see what I can find. If I can get something made, I'll let you guys know about it, maybe they can produce multiple copies and send it out.

I have a feeling that MB waterblocks for other x99 mobos won't work with this WS board due to the fact that you don't just have the x99 chipset under the heatsink, you also have the two PLX chips under there as well.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Might it be possible that chipset waterblock for Asus X99 Rampage would also fit to the X99-E WS??? Looking at pictures overall shape seems OK but of course there are many detailed issues to consider.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> If they fit EK will announce that and win some monies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that they fit. But you can ask them to be sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> if it did...they would have announced it a long time ago. Along with all the other vendors that made blocks for the R5E.


I asked but they said there is nothing in the works for X-99 WS and they have not checked if the R5E block fits. Now I managed to find picture of the block underside and it looks like that it would not fit X99-E WS since it may not fully cover the PLX chips, you can see it has a cutout in the place where there are plx chips, for saving copper. If not this it could fit nicely /maybe new holes for screws would be needed/. So from top it looks OK but the bottom is cut







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> If EK won't do it I'm willing to poke around the custom metal fab shops here in my city and see what I can find. If I can get something made, I'll let you guys know about it, maybe they can produce multiple copies and send it out.


This is excellent idea







, there is a number of people petitioning EKWB about this so you can grab the market







. You may show them the shape of the R5E block both from the top and the underside since it is basically OK, just small modification is needed.

This brings us to another question: Has anybody tried to remove the chipset cooler from the X99-WS to see how the chips are cooled? Issues to see would be if the cooler has flat surface which means all surfaces of the chips are at the same level or if there are bumps to take care of different depths? Or maybe thermal pads are used (that is unlikely I think)?? What is the height of spacers?


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, I've been having nothing but issues that last week or so. Even at stock everything, the board will need over 6 reboots to actually boot into windows and it's a different error every time. I've had my ram, cpu, ps, gpu's and SSD's all tested and everything is in perfect working order, so it has to be the board. It was fine for a while and started having issues, updated the bios and it didn't fix anything. I loaded all my gear on a RVE board and works fine, load it back on mine, 8 power cycles to actually boot.... ME has an Asus rep that will be taking a look at my board to see if he can find any issues with it this week but I'm about ready to smash it over my knee lol

If there is ANY issue with the board, I'm switching to another brand. this is driving me nuts, I spend more time messing with this almost 10K pc, than actually using it.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Well, I've been having nothing but issues that last week or so. Even at stock everything, the board will need over 6 reboots to actually boot into windows and it's a different error every time. I've had my ram, cpu, ps, gpu's and SSD's all tested and everything is in perfect working order, so it has to be the board. It was fine for a while and started having issues, updated the bios and it didn't fix anything. I loaded all my gear on a RVE board and works fine, load it back on mine, 8 power cycles to actually boot.... ME has an Asus rep that will be taking a look at my board to see if he can find any issues with it this week but I'm about ready to smash it over my knee lol
> 
> If there is ANY issue with the board, I'm switching to another brand. this is driving me nuts, I spend more time messing with this almost 10K pc, than actually using it.


best of wishes


----------



## EvilestFool

I can't get my GTX 690 to work on the ASUS X99-E WS. With my old 275 it works great but with the 690 i only get a black screen. any suggestions?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Well, I've been having nothing but issues that last week or so. Even at stock everything, the board will need over 6 reboots to actually boot into windows and it's a different error every time. I've had my ram, cpu, ps, gpu's and SSD's all tested and everything is in perfect working order, so it has to be the board. It was fine for a while and started having issues, updated the bios and it didn't fix anything. I loaded all my gear on a RVE board and works fine, load it back on mine, 8 power cycles to actually boot.... ME has an Asus rep that will be taking a look at my board to see if he can find any issues with it this week but I'm about ready to smash it over my knee lol
> 
> If there is ANY issue with the board, I'm switching to another brand. this is driving me nuts, I spend more time messing with this almost 10K pc, than actually using it.


Well, you have to have patience and not want to kill people if you are n a new state of the art component build I guess. I am building 2 10k rigs (office and home office) an have finished only one. Started with the X99-DL and blew up 2 boards and 2 CPU's, so a lot of money wasted. Left the X99-DL behind (my trust in that bard was gone) and went for the RVE (which, I must say has had ample issues). Board 1 is in the RMA process with the retailer, board 2 is solved by Asus and probably changed by them for a X99-WS. CPU 1 is trough the RMA and received a new one and CPU 2 is still in the RMA process.

As a professional photographer and videographer, the rigs are my working horses 12/7 and I have used it now for one week ;-)) after 6-8 weeks of building irritation ;-) **** happens


----------



## Nanu

This is what mine is looking like now:


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilestFool*
> 
> I can't get my GTX 690 to work on the ASUS X99-E WS. With my old 275 it works great but with the 690 i only get a black screen. any suggestions?


We're going to need a lot more information to have any idea at all what's up. How about you start by posting everything about your rig. Right now we know the motherboard of course, great. But you didn't even mention the CPU. The RAM. The power supply. Any other cards plugged into PCIE slots. Are you overclocking and how much. If so, what all of your main voltages are set to and any other notes on whether the overclock is going well, and stable, or if it's been difficult and if so, in what way.

You know, all that stuff you would want to know if your friend came to you with this same problem!


----------



## EvilestFool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> We're going to need a lot more information to have any idea at all what's up. How about you start by posting everything about your rig. Right now we know the motherboard of course, great. But you didn't even mention the CPU. The RAM. The power supply. Any other cards plugged into PCIE slots. Are you overclocking and how much. If so, what all of your main voltages are set to and any other notes on whether the overclock is going well, and stable, or if it's been difficult and if so, in what way.
> 
> You know, all that stuff you would want to know if your friend came to you with this same problem!


CPU: 5960X
RAM: 2 X Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB DDR4-2800 CL14 quad kit
PSU: Corsair Professional AX1200 1200W
SSD M.2: Samsung XP941 512GB

No overclock no onter devices. At this pont it's outside a case. And the 690 is fine. I'm using it right now in my curent rig.


----------



## OCDesign

If you know the 690 is ok, have you tried installing it into one of the other PCIe slots to see if you get the same problem? Or tried with a SATA SSD instead of using the M.2 socket? Its a basic thing but it should help rule out a few potential causes.


----------



## Creator

I'm finding the auto VCCSA is setting my voltage there to something low like 0.8v. In Windows AI Suite is showing 0.824v, and my memory is still stable running 2666 CL14 1T at 1.25v. It seems very low compared to what guides suggest (around 1.05-1.2v when overclocking memory)?

(not complaining, just wondering)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Well, you have to have patience and not want to kill people if you are n a new state of the art component build I guess. I am building 2 10k rigs (office and home office) an have finished only one. Started with the X99-DL and blew up 2 boards and 2 CPU's, so a lot of money wasted. Left the X99-DL behind (my trust in that bard was gone) and went for the RVE (which, I must say has had ample issues). Board 1 is in the RMA process with the retailer, board 2 is solved by Asus and probably changed by them for a X99-WS. CPU 1 is trough the RMA and received a new one and CPU 2 is still in the RMA process.
> 
> As a professional photographer and videographer, the rigs are my working horses 12/7 and I have used it now for one week ;-)) after 6-8 weeks of building irritation ;-) **** happens


Are those horror stories normal at new platforms?
Because this is horrible.


----------



## weinstein888

Reminder to vote if you haven't. Petition is picking up steam! 38 votes!! Click the plus to vote through Facebook if you don't want to make an account:

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/

Have faith!!


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'm finding the auto VCCSA is setting my voltage there to something low like 0.8v. In Windows AI Suite is showing 0.824v, and my memory is still stable running 2666 CL14 1T at 1.25v. It seems very low compared to what guides suggest (around 1.05-1.2v when overclocking memory)?
> 
> (not complaining, just wondering)


If you're reading the right guides (including the one posted to the first post in the official X99 support thread in the Intel Motherboards category) they do mention that viable ranges of VCCSA will vary greatly by motherboard and CPU and such ranges do include all the way down to 0.8-something for some users. 2666 is not pushing the IMC very hard, although I'm really glad to hear you're stable with CL14 and especially 1T if it's truly stable. I can't do that over here at any voltage or any settings at all because of running 64GB of it.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Reminder to vote if you haven't. Petition is picking up steam! 38 votes!! Click the plus to vote through Facebook if you don't want to make an account:
> 
> http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/
> 
> Have faith!!


I admire that dedication!

Meanwhile, what you guys need to do is prototype and manufacture your own block, then ask EKWB to make a motherboard and chipset to fit your block. Because that has just about an equal chance of coming true!

... ok ok only joking.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> If you're reading the right guides (including the one posted to the first post in the official X99 support thread in the Intel Motherboards category) they do mention that viable ranges of VCCSA will vary greatly by motherboard and CPU and such ranges do include all the way down to 0.8-something for some users. 2666 is not pushing the IMC very hard, although I'm really glad to hear you're stable with CL14 and especially 1T if it's truly stable. I can't do that over here at any voltage or any settings at all because of running 64GB of it.


Yeah, it's stable. I did 16 instances of MemTest using up all the RAM to the point where AI Suite could barely respond and Windows was pretty much unusable, and went 100% on all with zero errors. 0.832v was the highest I saw VCCSA report.

I'm not surprised if 64GB is difficult. Pretty much every platform I've used always had to run 2T when using all of the slots as opposed to 1T when using half of them. And then if you find dimms that have high enough density (say 16gbx4) to use only half the slots, they just won't clock as well as dimms of lesser density.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are those horror stories normal at new platforms?
> Because this is horrible.


It's absolutely has been. I really hope mine continues working well because this has been my favorite build ever.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> ...what you guys need to do is prototype and manufacture your own block...


Don't tempt me, it wouldn't be the hardest design project I've ever done...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> If you're reading the right guides (including the one posted to the first post in the official X99 support thread in the Intel Motherboards category) they do mention that viable ranges of VCCSA will vary greatly by motherboard and CPU and such ranges do include all the way down to 0.8-something for some users. 2666 is not pushing the IMC very hard, although I'm really glad to hear you're stable with CL14 and especially 1T if it's truly stable. I can't do that over here at any voltage or any settings at all because of running 64GB of it.


What is 1t and 2t?
Can someone link a guide on that?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What is 1t and 2t?
> Can someone link a guide on that?


Command Rate CMD


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Are those horror stories normal at new platforms?
> Because this is horrible.


It is the risk on new chipset technology. Boards are not mature in early series, bios is not mature, unique sets of componets come into the game (each one builds a rig his way and not all unique combinations can be tested off course). So yeah, it can happen and I am not the only one. The less risk approach is off course to buy a board with a late revision and wait until the bios is at release 5 or 6 and more mature.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> It is the risk on new chipset technology. Boards are not mature in early series, bios is not mature, unique sets of componets come into the game (each one builds a rig his way and not all unique combinations can be tested off course). So yeah, it can happen and I am not the only one. The less risk approach is off course to buy a board with a late revision and wait until the bios is at release 5 or 6 and more mature.


How much time does it take?


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> It is the risk on new chipset technology. Boards are not mature in early series, bios is not mature, unique sets of componets come into the game (each one builds a rig his way and not all unique combinations can be tested off course). So yeah, it can happen and I am not the only one. The less risk approach is off course to buy a board with a late revision and wait until the bios is at release 5 or 6 and more mature.


Such is the cost of early adopting. Enjoy the newer technology - deal with more bugs. Is it not so much more exciting to get a piece of tech as soon as its released though?

BIOS issues come with the territory, hardware defects are a distinct possibility; worst case scenario you RMA your board and it takes a week or two to get your rig back on its feet. Is it worth waiting half a year+ to avoid these issues? For some people maybe. If however you're someone who wants the latest stuff and you don't mind a few hiccups along the way, you can be in the cool kids club with us


----------



## FreeElectron

Currently i am using a tablet that gets hot (100c+) when watching twitch and i want to get a rig soon, but the problem is that it will be international shipping and i am not sure on the RMA process in that case.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How much time does it take?


In my experience, no less than 6 months usually gets the initial bugs out. If you want to be really sure, give it a year.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> In my experience, no less than 6 months usually gets the initial bugs out. If you want to be really sure, give it a year.


That's a lot of suffering!.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> That's a lot of suffering!.


When you're an early adopter, that's the price you pay...lol


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> When you're an early adopter, that's the price you pay...lol


yea..


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> When you're an early adopter, that's the price you pay...lol


So we spend ages eagerly anticipating really expensive new technology, which is either defective on delivery or doesn't work properly until months later? You know you guys _almost_ make it sound like this was a bad idea...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> So we spend ages eagerly anticipating really expensive new technology, which is either defective on delivery or doesn't work properly until months later? You know you guys _almost_ make it sound like this was a bad idea...


No company can fully test every single configuration under the sun. Any problems are reported and investigated after release. When big problems occur, like components being fried, tracking down what's happening takes time. Issuing a fix takes even longer. It's not nice being a BETA tester, but I think all of the worst problems have been dealt with now. There will be minor BIOS revisions released to improve stability, compatibility, and performance. This is a good time to come on board.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> No company can fully test every single configuration under the sun. Any problems are reported and investigated after release. When big problems occur, like components being fried, tracking down what's happening takes time. Issuing a fix takes even longer. It's not nice being a BETA tester, but I think all of the worst problems have been dealt with now. There will be minor BIOS revisions released to improve stability, compatibility, and performance. This is a good time to come on board.


That's good to hear, minor issues I can cope with but the disaster stories do make for especially nervous reading.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> That's good to hear, minor issues I can cope with but the disaster stories do make for especially nervous reading.


I read a thread here about this guy that kept getting "bad boards" and complaining up a storm. Quite a few asked different questions, until this simple question was asked, "Did you put the motherboard standoffs in the case before mounting the motherboard?" Needless to say, but it was the user's fault...lol









I'm sure everything is fine by now. I hate the BETA test phase as well.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I read a thread here about this guy that kept getting "bad boards" and complaining up a storm. Quite a few asked different questions, until this simple question was asked, "Did you put the motherboard standoffs in the case before mounting the motherboard?" Needless to say, but it was the user's fault...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine by now. I hate the BETA test phase as well.


I think I can safely say I wont be forgetting the standoffs, I might have to return my engineering degree if I did that! But it is the sort of stupid inexperienced mistake I irrationally worry about making. That somehow everybody but me knows you'll fry the board if you have the wrong colour shoes on, or forget to wear your anti-static hat...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I think I can safely say I wont be forgetting the standoffs, I might have to return my engineering degree if I did that! But it is the sort of stupid inexperienced mistake I irrationally worry about making. That somehow everybody but me knows you'll fry the board if you have the wrong colour shoes on, or forget to wear your anti-static hat...


Good deal.







I haven't built mine yet, but I'm sort of looking forward to it. Still waiting on parts and need a power supply, as my old one isn't strong enough. Since I'm giving away my old setup, it helps me move to get my new one built just a little bit quicker.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't built mine yet, but I'm sort of looking forward to it. Still waiting on parts and need a power supply, as my old one isn't strong enough. Since I'm giving away my old setup, it helps me move to get my new one built just a little bit quicker.


I should be starting my build, or at least stage one of it, in the next few days. I so hope this goes smoothly. After a month working with just a tablet I really crave having a proper computer again.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I should be starting my build, or at least stage one of it, in the next few days. I so hope this goes smoothly. After a month working with just a tablet I really crave having a proper computer again.


Good luck and I hope all goes well. I remember being stuck with just my laptop while building my first here on OCN.


----------



## Macsmasher

Well, I'd like to toss in a positive word about the x99-E WS.

I'm running it, an Intel 5960x CPU, 32GB G-Skill 2400 RAM, GTX 970s x2 in SLI, Corsair AX1500i PSU, Samsung Evo 1TB for the primary, Velociraptors x2 in RAID0 for VMs and a couple of HDDs for archiving, backups, etc. I also run 11 - 14 USB devices. Three keyboards (I rotate them throughout the day. Yes, I'm a keyboard snob.), a tenkey, two mice (mouse with both hands), scanner, color puck, etc.), and three IPS displays with USB hubs, five PWM case fans and to PWM radiator fans, all without issues. I'm also running a 33% OC that the Asus AI did and have no interest to push things further. The system runs rock solid for weeks without a reboot.

The only issues I initially had were the STX soundcard not spitting out my tunes without doing the sleep mode thing and fan header 3 wouldn't always work. But the 0701 BIOS fixed those.

My primary OS is Win 8.1 Enterprise. Just a few days ago, I had nine Hyper-V VMs running concurrently, all simultaneously installing updates with 27GB of ram in use. While those were working away, I jumped in and played some FC3 just to see how it handled it. The game ran as it always does. I'm sure that's because the VMs are on the RAID0 and the game is on my primary. But still...very impressive to say the least. In fact, the bottleneck is the RAID0 at this point. When prices on PCIe SSDs settle down, I'll probably upgrade to some of those.

But I don't continue to tweak my system. I make my living on it, so it's a tool for me. I get it stable and run the p*ss out of it 24/7 for years. When I'm asleep, backups are running, both local and cloud based, decompiles are doing their stuff, etc.

If I could offer my humble advice, it would be don't cheap out on the PSU. A lot of guys get a nice mobo like this, a high-end CPU, nice gfx and find themselves over budget, so they cheap out on the PSU. I'll be the first to admit that a 1500w PSU is overkill since I'm only running x2 SLI. But IMHO, it was money well spent. I didn't choose it for the 1500 watts, but for the clean power.

Not all PSUs are created equal. You can buy an 850w for $70 or one for $170. The difference is clean, consistent power to your components. If funds are limited, cut back on something else...anything else. Just not your PSU.

This is long and boring, but a good review on the PSU I chose for this build: 




In summary, great job Asus. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> Well, I'd like to toss in a positive word about the x99-E WS.
> 
> I'm running it, an Intel 5960x CPU, 32GB G-Skill 2400 RAM, GTX 970s x2 in SLI, Corsair AX1500i PSU, Samsung Evo 1TB for the primary, Velociraptors x2 in RAID0 for VMs and a couple of HDDs for archiving, backups, etc. I also run 11 - 14 USB devices. Three keyboards (I rotate them throughout the day. Yes, I'm a keyboard snob.), a tenkey, two mice (mouse with both hands), scanner, color puck, etc.), and three IPS displays with USB hubs, five PWM case fans and to PWM radiator fans, all without issues. I'm also running a 33% OC that the Asus AI did and have no interest to push things further. The system runs rock solid for weeks without a reboot.
> 
> The only issues I initially had were the STX soundcard not spitting out my tunes without doing the sleep mode thing and fan header 3 wouldn't always work. But the 0701 BIOS fixed those.
> 
> My primary OS is Win 8.1 Enterprise. Just a few days ago, I had nine Hyper-V VMs running concurrently, all simultaneously installing updates with 27GB of ram in use. While those were working away, I jumped in and played some FC3 just to see how it handled it. The game ran as it always does. I'm sure that's because the VMs are on the RAID0 and the game is on my primary. But still...very impressive to say the least. In fact, the bottleneck is the RAID0 at this point. When prices on PCIe SSDs settle down, I'll probably upgrade to some of those.
> 
> But I don't continue to tweak my system. I make my living on it, so it's a tool for me. I get it stable and run the p*ss out of it 24/7 for years. When I'm asleep, backups are running, both local and cloud based, decompiles are doing their stuff, etc.
> 
> If I could offer my humble advice, it would be don't cheap out on the PSU. A lot of guys get a nice mobo like this, a high-end CPU, nice gfx and find themselves over budget, so they cheap out on the PSU. I'll be the first to admit that a 1500w PSU is overkill since I'm only running x2 SLI. But IMHO, it was money well spent. I didn't choose it for the 1500 watts, but for the clean power.
> 
> Not all PSUs are created equal. You can buy an 850w for $70 or one for $170. The difference is clean, consistent power to your components. If funds are limited, cut back on something else...anything else. Just not your PSU.
> 
> This is long and boring, but a good review on the PSU I chose for this build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary, great job Asus. Keep up the good work.


Why did you choose the Hyper-V?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

@Macsmasher, great post and it reminds me of how impressed I was with my X99-E WS and i7-5960X just two nights ago. I made a simple keyboard fumble in Lightroom which ended up attempting to open all 8,000 raw photographs from a folder into Photoshop. I didn't realize the keyboard mistake, was distracted at the moment it happened, and all I noticed was that Lightroom itself had become less responsive though still responsive, just slow. Meanwhile a bunch of other apps that were open at the time continued like nothing was strange at all; my streaming internet radio didn't pop or drop out, a video that was playing (audio off) continued smoothly, a backup that was running didn't miss a beat in its progress graph, and elements on web pages continued to update themselves without pause.

In fact I didn't even notice what I had done affecting the system in any way until after a good long pause Photoshop popped up and happily began to work on visibly opening the 8,000 18MB photos. I of course killed Photoshop and Lightroom before it could get past about 30 of them, but it was fun to see it just receive a ridiculously over-the-top request like that and have no reply but "yes, Master!"

In another related keyboard fumble (something was a little off that night!) I accidentally had the same 8,000 photos all selected when I intended only a small number selected, and I mistakenly applied some color and contrast transformations to all 8,000. It just went ahead and did it with no visible impact on the machine. I think I heard my radiator fans just barely edge into audible.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why did you choose the Hyper-V?


This is getting off topic for this thread. So as to not get the shifty pig eye by the moderators, any further VM questions I'd be happy to address via PM or a different thread in software.

I ran VMWare Workstation 9 for years. It was very easy to use, arguably easier that Hyper-V. But even though it can run x64 guests, VMWare Workstation 9 itself is x86. (Maybe that's changed with 11, but I don't think so.) So even though I had adequate host system resources, if I had 4+ VMs running, VMWare would choke. It just couldn't handle that much going on at one time. Hyper-V is native x64 from the ground up and doesn't seem to suffer the same limitations.

Secondly, there was the VMWare virtual disk throughput. VMWare's virtual disks were dog slow. Really slow. Not sure why. Just google something like VMWare vs Hyper-V speed and I'm sure you'll find what I found. Things were so slow that I only used my VMs for deployment test environments. On the other hand, Hyper-V is so fast, I now run my primary dev environments in VMs and don't see it slower than my host OS. Of course, you have to dedicate a good portion of RAM and CPU cores to those Hyper-V dev VMs, but they appear to run just as fast as the host OS for what I'm doing. With that said, you wouldn't game in one or do anything dependent on hardware gfx acceleration. But Visual Studio or SQL flat out flies. (I've heard talk that Nvidia is coming out with gfx cards that can be accessed by VMs as native hardware. Don't know any more than that, but that would be pretty cool...almost like running a dual boot system!)

Thirdly, Hyper-V in Win 8 didn't have a way to clone VMs, but the upgraded version in 8.1 does. You simply export the VM, then import it with a new unique ID in a few simple steps.

And lastly, Hyper-V is built into Windows 8.1 so it's free. Not that that's a biggie for me because my MSDN subscription includes a free copy of Hyper-V Server. However, the built-in version works so well, I've never seen the need for the server version. I'm not sure if the version in 8.1 Pro is any different than Enterprise, but google would tell you. Anyway, I prefer it to and recommend it over VMWare.

As a Windows software dev, I hate on Msft for many things (I.e. Win8, etc., etc.). But Microsoft also deserves credit when they get something right. Hyper-V just runs better / faster than VMWare Workstation ever did...for me anyway.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> @Macsmasher, great post and it reminds me of how impressed I was with my X99-E WS and i7-5960X just two nights ago. I made a simple keyboard fumble in Lightroom which ended up attempting to open all 8,000 raw photographs from a folder into Photoshop. I didn't realize the keyboard mistake, was distracted at the moment it happened, and all I noticed was that Lightroom itself had become less responsive though still responsive, just slow. Meanwhile a bunch of other apps that were open at the time continued like nothing was strange at all; my streaming internet radio didn't pop or drop out, a video that was playing (audio off) continued smoothly, a backup that was running didn't miss a beat in its progress graph, and elements on web pages continued to update themselves without pause.
> 
> In fact I didn't even notice what I had done affecting the system in any way until after a good long pause Photoshop popped up and happily began to work on visibly opening the 8,000 18MB photos. I of course killed Photoshop and Lightroom before it could get past about 30 of them, but it was fun to see it just receive a ridiculously over-the-top request like that and have no reply but "yes, Master!"
> 
> In another related keyboard fumble (something was a little off that night!) I accidentally had the same 8,000 photos all selected when I intended only a small number selected, and I mistakenly applied some color and contrast transformations to all 8,000. It just went ahead and did it with no visible impact on the machine. I think I heard my radiator fans just barely edge into audible.


Yep, I hear you! This new system is a pleasure to work on. It replaced my i7 950 Bloomfield with 24GB of RAM and the difference is night and day. I had to compile a deployment on the old system just last week and it was painful to work on hahaha.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Pleasure is only the beginning of it. I have been working so much more efficiently on this system just because of the synergy, the compounded non-linear effect of not having a thousand minor slowdowns and halts in my processes all day (or night) long. I haven't done much coding lately so its effect on that remains to be seen, though I'm guessing it will be great. But my recent heavy use of Photoshop has been far more efficient and productive.

X99 + Haswell-E is turning out so well for me that I've even been considering trying to build and sell systems again on a techno-evangelist path. I know I won't, because ultimately that's just not a great business, but my point is it's so exciting how strong this machine is that I want to sing about it and convert friends and family. Friends and family, and associates, who don't realize how much their present platform is still holding them back and poisoning their relationship with computers and information.

Dang, I sound like an Intel ad, but there it is.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> This is getting off topic for this thread. So as to not get the shifty pig eye by the moderators, any further VM questions I'd be happy to address via PM or a different thread in software.
> 
> I ran VMWare Workstation 9 for years. It was very easy to use, arguably easier that Hyper-V. But even though it can run x64 guests, VMWare Workstation 9 itself is x86. (Maybe that's changed with 11, but I don't think so.) So even though I had adequate host system resources, if I had 4+ VMs running, VMWare would choke. It just couldn't handle that much going on at one time. Hyper-V is native x64 from the ground up and doesn't seem to suffer the same limitations.
> 
> Secondly, there was the VMWare virtual disk throughput. VMWare's virtual disks were dog slow. Really slow. Not sure why. Just google something like VMWare vs Hyper-V speed and I'm sure you'll find what I found. Things were so slow that I only used my VMs for deployment test environments. On the other hand, Hyper-V is so fast, I now run my primary dev environments in VMs and don't see it slower than my host OS. Of course, you have to dedicate a good portion of RAM and CPU cores to those Hyper-V dev VMs, but they appear to run just as fast as the host OS for what I'm doing. With that said, you wouldn't game in one or do anything dependent on hardware gfx acceleration. But Visual Studio or SQL flat out flies. (I've heard talk that Nvidia is coming out with gfx cards that can be accessed by VMs as native hardware. Don't know any more than that, but that would be pretty cool...almost like running a dual boot system!)
> 
> Thirdly, Hyper-V in Win 8 didn't have a way to clone VMs, but the upgraded version in 8.1 does. You simply export the VM, then import it with a new unique ID in a few simple steps.
> 
> And lastly, Hyper-V is built into Windows 8.1 so it's free. Not that that's a biggie for me because my MSDN subscription includes a free copy of Hyper-V Server. However, the built-in version works so well, I've never seen the need for the server version. I'm not sure if the version in 8.1 Pro is any different than Enterprise, but google would tell you. Anyway, I prefer it to and recommend it over VMWare.
> 
> As a Windows software dev, I hate on Msft for many things (I.e. Win8, etc., etc.). But Microsoft also deserves credit when they get something right. Hyper-V just runs better / faster than VMWare Workstation ever did...for me anyway.
> 
> Hope that helps.


thanks for the info


----------



## Creator

I think the M2 SSD is also helping. Just when I thought it doesn't really get better with SSDs, this XP941 proved me wrong. Everything is just so instant snappy. It's fantastic. I also have a 1TB storage SSD now as I just want fast everything!

Luckily I can get away with 16gb of RAM in my line of work, for now. That's the only thing lacking in my build compared to the typical workstation, but I just don't need it.


----------



## TheGovernment

Took my old board over to ME for the Asus rep to look at it, he said theres an issue with the CPU socket....urgh, 3 faulty boards in a row... He over nighted me a new board though, which was pretty awesome of him IMO. Got everything hooked back up tonight and no issues yet, same settings as before and boots 100% of the time....... so far! lol

One thing he did do was check my ram, it's a horribly crappy set of LPX 2800, it's never stable at anything over 2666. He worked on it for 2 days, threw in a set of Hyper-X and not one issue, even XMP worked 100% of the time, although that wasn't my main issue, the booting was but I ordered a set of hyper-x 2800's.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Gov't, thanks for making it through all that so the rest of us didn't have to! Wow, you must have been wondering what you did to deserve this! That's great that your rep came through with overnight shipping and extra help with the memory.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

What is DAT? Named WS X99/IPMI, is it a downgrade of X99-E WS, or a monster? 8 native X99 SATA 6 ports, is it true? Like I haven't heard of more than 6 native X99 ports


----------



## OCDesign

Judging by a quick look at the specifications, it appears to be a simplified version. Our board without the PLX chips.


----------



## [email protected]

Yep - more for folks that dont OC etc as well. Lauch timeframe for USA is early 2015


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep - more for folks that dont OC etc as well. Lauch timeframe for USA is early 2015


If you could elaborate is it true 8 SATA native X99 ports or it is mistaken? E-SATA seems to be absent, too, pity.
But anyway seems to be descent board for guys with 2 or 3 SLI GPUs, having had 8pin + 8pin power sockets good for o/c on air, isn't it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> If you could elaborate is it true 8 SATA native X99 ports or it is mistaken? E-SATA seems to be absent, too, pity.
> But anyway seems to be descent board for guys with 2 or 3 SLI GPUs, having had 8pin + 8pin power sockets good for o/c on air, isn't it?


1) Check Intel's documents on the chipset - how many SATA ports do Intel's docs mention? Google will take you to the required PDF.

2) That layout is optimized for servers - has less external bus OC margin than the desktop layout.


----------



## MacG32

Hey owner's, don't forget to log in, click this link, and click the *Own It* button right under the motherboard picture.









You can also edit your rig (bottom of your profile) and connect your items to the components (3. Product Match). This way, all the items in your sig will link to the correct components.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm planning on purchasing my 5960x and the ASUS x99-e WS board either tonight/tomorrow or on friday. Do you guys think there will be Any sort of discount on either of these, or any parts that I am planning on getting, on Black Friday?

I'm going to get two or three GTX 980's, two if I go with some of the higher end ones (The prices can be $100+ over their reference-pcb counterparts).

I am really torn and not sure what to go with. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable getting something like the classifieds since I wouldn't be running them at 1700MHz all the time (more like 1400-1500MHz) but on the other hand I plan to have this computer for the next 10+ years (seriously, I'll do upgrades such as RAM and videocards, but once LGA2011-3 is abandoned then I'll be stuck until I finish graduate school, so I want this to perform well even near the end of its service).

I did see that ASRock is releasing a WS board with two PLX chips that can handle 4x cards and can also support a higher level of RAM than the ASUS WS board (128GB vs 64GB), in addition ASRock also has their x99 Extreme11 board coming out which is almost the same thing as their WS board, it has two PLX chips and supports 88 lanes as well.

But then I'd have to wait...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing my 5960x and the ASUS x99-e WS board either tonight/tomorrow or on friday. Do you guys think there will be Any sort of discount on either of these, or any parts that I am planning on getting, on Black Friday?
> 
> I'm going to get two or three GTX 980's, two if I go with some of the higher end ones (The prices can be $100+ over their reference-pcb counterparts).
> 
> I am really torn and not sure what to go with. I'm not sure if I'm comfortable getting something like the classifieds since I wouldn't be running them at 1700MHz all the time (more like 1400-1500MHz) but on the other hand I plan to have this computer for the next 10+ years (seriously, I'll do upgrades such as RAM and videocards, but once LGA2011-3 is abandoned then I'll be stuck until I finish graduate school, so I want this to perform well even near the end of its service).
> 
> I did see that ASRock is releasing a WS board with two PLX chips that can handle 4x cards and can also support a higher level of RAM than the ASUS WS board (128GB vs 64GB), in addition ASRock also has their x99 Extreme11 board coming out which is almost the same thing as their WS board, it has two PLX chips and supports 88 lanes as well.
> 
> But then I'd have to wait...


I'll tell you what i know and recommend (Which is not necessarily right).
1- I don't know anything about discounts.
2- Get 1 GTX 970 for few months and when the 980 ti or the 390x is released buy two or three of those. The 980 isn't really that good to be considered as a high end card (fails in some areas compared to the older gen 780 ti) and the 970 is considered better if you plan on having decent playability while saving money for the soon-to-come truly high end graphics cards.
3- People prefer ASUS's motherboards over other motherboards (Especially ASUS's BIOS) and the next in line is GIGABYTE.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> 3- People prefer ASUS's motherboards over other motherboards (Especially ASUS's BIOS) and the next in line is GIGABYTE.


I take it you meant they prefer their motherboards over videocards?







Yeah I was curious about why I've been getting mixed opinions about the strix.

I'm unfortunately going to have to go with the 980's- as far as my setup goes, having to buy waterblocks and all of that for everything- it ends up being more cost efficient for me to just go GTX980 and stick with it for a few years until I'm ready for a full vidcard overload IF I can't do the step-up than it would be for me to spend $450-500 on a card and waterblock that I will be dissatisfied with and can't step up from (can't upgrade the waterblock either, doing that costs me two full waterblocks instead of one).

I don't mind if they aren't the top for very long, but if AMD doesn't release their 300 series anytime soon, I don't see incentive for Nvidia to release anything in the very near future- they dominate the market and people are paying the price that they're charging. They could sit there and ride it out for a little bit and improve on their next chip's architecture while waiting for AMD to release their 300 series cards. I personally think that's what's going to happen- we aren't going to see a GTX990/980Ti/WhateverTheyNameIt until amd makes its long, long overdue GPU move.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I take it you meant they prefer their motherboards over videocards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was curious about why I've been getting mixed opinions about the strix.
> 
> I'm unfortunately going to have to go with the 980's- as far as my setup goes, having to buy waterblocks and all of that for everything- it ends up being more cost efficient for me to just go GTX980 and stick with it for a few years until I'm ready for a full vidcard overload IF I can't do the step-up than it would be for me to spend $450-500 on a card and waterblock that I will be dissatisfied with and can't step up from (can't upgrade the waterblock either, doing that costs me two full waterblocks instead of one).
> 
> I don't mind if they aren't the top for very long, but if AMD doesn't release their 300 series anytime soon, I don't see incentive for Nvidia to release anything in the very near future- they dominate the market and people are paying the price that they're charging. They could sit there and ride it out for a little bit and improve on their next chip's architecture while waiting for AMD to release their 300 series cards. I personally think that's what's going to happen- we aren't going to see a GTX990/980Ti/WhateverTheyNameIt until amd makes its long, long overdue GPU move.


Nah
I meant Asus motherboards over other manufacturers motherboards.

Regarding the graphics cards its all kind of speculations and it may (or may not) be revealed soon.
That is why i advised that you get 1 card without watercooling just to hold you off until its clearer choice


----------



## ecomorph

I am about to join the X99-E WS club... I actually ended up buying two of the Strix, hoping that an ASUS top of the line product would work well with their flagship MB.

What Cases is the community putting these MB into? I purchased a Cooler Master HAF X, under the impression that it would support the MB, but the CPU cut-out position is less than optimal, making CPU Cooler Installation (Cooler Master V-8) all but impossible

So far, it looks like the Cosmos II? Any others?

Thanks


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecomorph*
> 
> I am about to join the X99-E WS club... I actually ended up buying two of the Strix, hoping that an ASUS top of the line product would work well with their flagship MB.
> 
> What Cases is the community putting these MB into? I purchased a Cooler Master HAF X, under the impression that it would support the MB, but the CPU cut-out position is less than optimal, making CPU Cooler Installation (Cooler Master V-8) all but impossible
> 
> So far, it looks like the Cosmos II? Any others?
> 
> Thanks


Personally i would avoid normal cases and go with horizontal cases.
I am personally thinking of going with Caselabs Mercury S8 + External watercooling. you could see if that will work with you or not.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Caselabs makes some sexy cases. I have a vertical style, however the horizontal ones are really really attractive. Makes me wish I'd gone S8 instead of SMA8.

Ooh! Just pulled the 'trigger'!

1 ASUS X99-E WS LGA2011-v3/ Intel X99/ DDR4/ 4-Way CrossFireX & 4-Way SLI/ SATA3&USB3.0/ M.2&SATA Expr MB-X99E-WS $482.99 $482.99
Sub Total $482.99
Promotion Savings [GIVETHANKS] -$15.00
Tax $0.00
Shipping Method: UPS Ground + Signature Shipping $8.99
Signature Fee $2.50
Total $479.48

2014-11-26 Order Processing
2014-11-26 Online order received
2014-11-26 Inventory Processing

Decent deal for this board?


----------



## ecomorph

That looks like the lowest price for the MB I have seen (have seen over $ 700, with an avg. of $ 540). Those CaseLabs chassis are fantastic, and now a very likely candidate for a "final home". Right now, I just want a working PC so I can stop using my work laptop!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecomorph*
> 
> That looks like the lowest price for the MB I have seen (have seen over $ 700, with an avg. of $ 540). Those CaseLabs chassis are fantastic, and now a very likely candidate for a "final home". Right now, I just want a working PC so I can stop using my work laptop!


hmm
I got lost








What exactly is the problem?


----------



## FreeElectron

@Canis-X

Add those two reviews to the main post.

TweakTown.com - ASUS X99-E WS (Intel X99) Workstation Motherboard Review
Overclockers.com - ASUS X99-E WS Motherboard Review


----------



## ecomorph

My specific issues was fitting the X99-E WS into a Cooler Master Hax X case, and that the CPU cut-out doesn't align to the CPU on the MB.

It seems the CPU Cooler installation has evolved a bit since my last build (2009), and I will be to move forward with the HAF X case for now, and migrate to a better Case.

I really like the CaseLabs line you pointed out, but I don't want to wait any longer, because by the time I order and get it, some of parts will be past their 30 day RMA period, and even worse, I am without a personal PC at the moment.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Set up a testing bench while you wait for the caselabs?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> @Canis-X
> 
> Add those two reviews to the main post.
> 
> TweakTown.com - ASUS X99-E WS (Intel X99) Workstation Motherboard Review
> Overclockers.com - ASUS X99-E WS Motherboard Review


Good deal, it has been added!







I bought 2x MSI R9 290X Lightning cards yesterday and water blocks. Thought that I would give AMD some love and get some play time.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I did see that ASRock is releasing a WS board with two PLX chips that can handle 4x cards and can also support a higher level of RAM than the ASUS WS board (128GB vs 64GB), in addition ASRock also has their x99 Extreme11 board coming out which is almost the same thing as their WS board, it has two PLX chips and supports 88 lanes as well.


The statement about higher level of RAM is misleading. Both ASRock, Asus and many other X99 mobos DO SUPPORT 128GB RAM but ONLY with Xeon processors and it has to be ECC RAM in 16GB sticks. Basically every X99 mobo which supports Xeon will support 128GB of RAM. What you see here is the proof of this as this post is typed on a system with the X99-E WS, Xeon E5-1680v3 and 4x16GB=64GB Crucial ECC RAM, extension to 128GB is planned







. ASRock mobo with 7 PCIe slots corresponding to Asus X99-E WS is distinct by having two 10 Gigabit Ethernet connectors, ideal for those have the links or planning 10 gig home lan...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I thought E5's supported much more than that, though I wasn't sure if the boards could go to the spec'd values. It would be nice if a BIOS update came out for the non-ECC RAM, as I would like to try to make this system last 8-10 years. I know by that time 64GB will be what 4-8GB is to us today (considering what 4GB was back when I built this in 2007).


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecomorph*
> 
> My specific issues was fitting the X99-E WS into a Cooler Master Hax X case, and that the CPU cut-out doesn't align to the CPU on the MB.
> 
> It seems the CPU Cooler installation has evolved a bit since my last build (2009), and I will be to move forward with the HAF X case for now, and migrate to a better Case.
> 
> I really like the CaseLabs line you pointed out, but I don't want to wait any longer, because by the time I order and get it, some of parts will be past their 30 day RMA period, and even worse, I am without a personal PC at the moment.


I installed an X99 Deluxe on the Haf X with no issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Set up a testing bench while you wait for the caselabs?


You can also try that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Good deal, it has been added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2x MSI R9 290X Lightning cards yesterday and water blocks. Thought that I would give AMD some love and get some play time.


Why did you come with this decision?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> If EK won't do it I'm willing to poke around the custom metal fab shops here in my city and see what I can find. If I can get something made, I'll let you guys know about it, maybe they can produce multiple copies and send it out.
> I have a feeling that MB waterblocks for other x99 mobos won't work with this WS board due to the fact that you don't just have the x99 chipset under the heatsink, you also have the two PLX chips under there as well.


Here one can see how the things look after the chipset cooler is removed. Chips transfer heat via thermal pads, PLX chips are near the edge of the cooler. It looks like the cooler has no special bumps for the chips (all chip surfaces at the same level) but that would have to be proved by checking the areas under thermal pads. There are four spacers for the screws, do they go into inside the holes for some length or just touch the mobo?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I installed an X99 Deluxe on the Haf X with no issues.
> You can also try that.
> 
> 
> Why did you come with this decision?


Oh, IDK .... Something different to try for a while.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Here one can see how the things look after the chipset cooler is removed. Chips transfer heat via thermal pads, PLX chips are near the edge of the cooler. It looks like the cooler has no special bumps for the chips (all chip surfaces at the same level) but that would have to be proved by checking the areas under thermal pads. There are four spacers for the screws, do they go into inside the holes for some length or just touch the mobo?


Wirk you have just made my day, thank you! Like DRT-Maverick I've been looking at the possibility of custom making a waterblock and that picture is a big help. The fact that the underside has no complex machining is something of a blessing and should make life much easier. As far as I can see the spacers just touch the surface of the board. The inconvenient position of the main CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers are going to make copying the normal style of block awkward, but not impossible.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Mine should be here monday or so, however long it takes to get from SuperBiiz. (I think they're california based, and I'm in northwestern nevada so cali deliveries are really fast!) Will be able to take my caliper and measure the surface, but yeah it looks flat.


----------



## OCDesign

I'm waiting on one more shipment of parts and then I should, fingers crossed, be able to get my build to a basic operational state with some components scavenged from my previous PC; which means I'll have access to my files and CAD software again. Perhaps then I can devote some time towards creating a viable waterblock design, whilst I accumulate the rest of the cooling loop components and wait to see if we are going to get any new graphics cards announced.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I thought E5's supported much more than that, though I wasn't sure if the boards could go to the spec'd values. It would be nice if a BIOS update came out for the non-ECC RAM, as I would like to try to make this system last 8-10 years. I know by that time 64GB will be what 4-8GB is to us today (considering what 4GB was back when I built this in 2007).


Of course E5 itself supports much more than 128GB RAM but with server/superworkstations mobos which have more RAM slots. Strictly speaking it might be so that 128GB could be supported even with non-ECC RAMs but the problem is that there are no such DDR4 RAMs in 16GB sticks. In any case, price difference between the new standard DDR4 RAM and ECC DDR4 RAM is not so big if one counts the cost of 64GB pack.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> Wirk you have just made my day, thank you! Like DRT-Maverick I've been looking at the possibility of custom making a waterblock and that picture is a big help. The fact that the underside has no complex machining is something of a blessing and should make life much easier. As far as I can see the spacers just touch the surface of the board. The inconvenient position of the main CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers are going to make copying the normal style of block awkward, but not impossible.


Note that there are some parts bumping from the mobo which forced to remove respective material from the cooler. Maybe the custom cooler outline could be cut in such a way that there is no need for this. Are there detailed examples somewhere how to make a custom chipset cooler?


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Note that there are some parts bumping from the mobo which forced to remove respective material from the cooler. Maybe the custom cooler outline could be cut in such a way that there is no need for this. Are there detailed examples somewhere how to make a custom chipset cooler?


Looking at the picture its certainly possible that the block outline could be cut to a more irregular shape. I think however the recesses on the underside look simple enough that they could be machined without much difficulty. I don't know of any how-to guides for making chipset coolers but the fabrication of a waterblock is not _that_ complex. It is essentially just a copper base and a plastic/copper top. Details like the coolant channel are milled into the surface, the ports and screw holes are drilled and tapped, and the two pieces are screwed together with a soft rubber gasket. It is designing the shape of the block which will be the awkward part.

On a completely separate point, out of curiosity what is it that you guys are doing that requires 64 or 128 GB of RAM?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

16GB was definitely, unquestionably a noticeable limiting factor. My main use for this workstation is lots of Photoshop work with many adjustment layers, many masks and other channels, smart objects, and so forth. At 16GB even while devoting most of the available memory to Photoshop there were still a lot of operations where I could tell it was using scratch disk space even though that was on an M.2 SSD which at least helped a lot compared to a rotational hard drive. But of course I wanted neither the slowness of rotational scratch drives or the electronic wear on SSD scratch space. The well-documented #1 way to speed up Photoshop after your processor is already doing all it can is more memory and from what I notice in my current experience there is no way I would voluntarily go back to less than 32GB. It's possible that 32 would have "done it" for me at least in terms of covering my entire workflow, say, 80% of the time -- I don't know. But even if that were true, the difference would instantly be made the day I buy a 24 megapixel camera and sell my 16 megapixel one. I would immediately be over that line (at least very likely) as long as I continue to maintain and extend my typical Photoshop workflow.

TL;DR version: 32 definitely needed here, 32 might have held me over but 32 now plus 32 later is not an option given the way this platform and CPU works unless you plan to underclock the memory or just get very lucky that both kits run the same. A full 64GB kit made it relatively easy to take it to 2776MHz at 15-15-15-40-2T.


----------



## OCDesign

I'm curious because I don't get anywhere close to that kind of memory usage. My previous, and recently deceased, PC had only 12GB of RAM (which was deemed a bit excessive when I got it 5 years ago). Only recently had this started to feel in any way restrictive, so going for 64GB on the new build seemed excessive. I suppose the difference is that I'm using it mostly for CAD and 3D modelling (plus a little gaming), so the graphics card's memory is a much more limiting factor for me.


----------



## holderzipfel

my freshly assembled, brand new, PC doesn't boot (shut down after 2seconds). All connections checked, BIOS updated (v7.2)
Q-Code 04 ("Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End")

Any suggestions?

MB Asus X99-e ws
CPU Intel i7 5960X
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport Series (4x, 8GB, DDR4-2400
GPU Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce 3x
DARK POWER PRO 1000W

Q-Code-Log:
0000:FF
0002:02
0003:1F
0006:01
0004:42
0C14:01
0C11:01
0C14:FF
0C19:59
0CA9:01
0CA3:01
0CA7:01
0CA9:03
0CA7:01
0CA9:01
0CAE:01
0CAF:01
0C2F:14
0CB0:FF
0CB1:FF
0CB4:02
0CB2:EE
0CB1:FF
0CB3:04
0CB6:--
Power OFF
DUMPing....
DUMP Finish


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holderzipfel*
> 
> my freshly assembled, brand new, PC doesn't boot (shut down after 2seconds). All connections checked, BIOS updated (v7.2)
> Q-Code 04 ("Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP End")


Hmm, just made this update (from the previous version 701) and all went and is perfectly fine. Fact is I have Xeon processor and ECC memory and this update mentions ECC memory support. Thus:

1. Either this upgrade targets ECC memory configuration and you should stay with the v. 701 (not very likely I think)

2. Maybe something happened during the update, just repeat it but since it is not booting do it via USB BIOS Flashback described on in Ch. 2.2/p.2-11 in the manual.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Hmm, just made this update (from the previous version 701) and all went and is perfectly fine. Fact is I have Xeon processor and ECC memory and this update mentions ECC memory support. Thus:
> 
> 1. Either this upgrade targets ECC memory configuration and you should stay with the v. 701 (not very likely I think)
> 
> 2. Maybe something happened during the update, just repeat it but since it is not booting do it via USB BIOS Flashback described on in Ch. 2.2/p.2-11 in the manual.


Which Cpu do you have?
Does it have an unlocked multiplier?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which Cpu do you have? Does it have an unlocked multiplier?


Xeon E5-1680v3. It is unlocked and works fine with Asus AlSuite3 overclocking tool. All Xeons E5-16xx series are unlocked.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Xeon E5-1680v3. It is unlocked and works fine with Asus AlSuite3 overclocking tool. All Xeons E5-16xx series are unlocked.


I asked in live chat support and apparently they are lying.
They told me that they are locked!

Can you show some BIOS screenshots/video just to be sure








Also, Where did you get it?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I asked in live chat support and apparently they are lying. They told me that they are locked!
> Can you show some BIOS screenshots/video just to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Where did you get it?


People are ignorant, they mix E5-16xx with the dual processor E5-26xx series. Can't show you now but this is 100% sure. They are showing up in webshops but one has to hunt for good price


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> People are ignorant, they mix E5-16xx with the dual processor E5-26xx series. Can't show you now but this is 100% sure. They are showing up in webshops but one has to hunt for good price


ok
Thanks.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Xeon E5-1680v3. It is unlocked and works fine with Asus AlSuite3 overclocking tool. All Xeons E5-16xx series are unlocked.


Damnit, I was under the impression that the 16xx series were locked the same as the 26xx series. Had I known I would have gone with an E5 16xx instead of an i7 5960x....


----------



## holderzipfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Hmm, just made this update (from the previous version 701) and all went and is perfectly fine. Fact is I have Xeon processor and ECC memory and this update mentions ECC memory support. Thus:
> 
> 1. Either this upgrade targets ECC memory configuration and you should stay with the v. 701 (not very likely I think)
> 
> 2. Maybe something happened during the update, just repeat it but since it is not booting do it via USB BIOS Flashback described on in Ch. 2.2/p.2-11 in the manual.


Thanks. But didn't help.
I tried a USB-BIOS-Flashback again (BIOS-Button flashed 1min). Still same error.

Tested as well: only MB with CPU, no RAM, no GPU:
Q-Code-14 (Pre-memory CPU initialization is started): "FF" (= Error?)
automatic Power off @
Q-Code B0 Runtime Set Virtual Address MAP Begin
and Q-Code53 Memory initialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory speed

CPU or MB defect?


----------



## Creator

I think you need at least one stick of RAM (and try different slots) to test or it won't work.


----------



## holderzipfel

tested again, 1x 8G (Slot A1)
power off after 1" as always.

Log-End:

0CBD:FF
0CB7:01
0CBD:--
Power OFF
DUMPing....
DUMP Finish

Q-Code "BD" = "Reserved for future AMI codes"
***??


----------



## holderzipfel

RAM in different slots - same result.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Xeon E5-1680v3. It is unlocked and works fine with Asus AlSuite3 overclocking tool. All Xeons E5-16xx series are unlocked.


if i could only find one of the following...I would redo my system in a heartbeat

Ten Core
Xeon E5-1681 v3
SR1Y2 (M1)
10 2.9 GHz 3/3/3/3/3/3/3/4/
6/6 10 × 256 KB 25 MB
135 W

Twelve Core
Xeon E5-1686 v3
SR1YB (M1)
12 2.6 GHz 2/2/2/2/2/2/2/3/
4/5/6/6 12 × 256 KB 30 MB
135 W

Fourteen Core
Xeon E5-1691 v
3SR1XJ (C1)
14 2.5 GHz 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/
5/5/6/7/9/9 14 × 256 KB 35 MB
135 W


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> if i could only find one of the following...I would redo my system in a heartbeat
> 
> Ten Core
> Xeon E5-1681 v3
> SR1Y2 (M1)
> 10 2.9 GHz 3/3/3/3/3/3/3/4/
> 6/6 10 × 256 KB 25 MB
> 135 W
> 
> Twelve Core
> Xeon E5-1686 v3
> SR1YB (M1)
> 12 2.6 GHz 2/2/2/2/2/2/2/3/
> 4/5/6/6 12 × 256 KB 30 MB
> 135 W
> 
> Fourteen Core
> Xeon E5-1691 v
> 3SR1XJ (C1)
> 14 2.5 GHz 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/
> 5/5/6/7/9/9 14 × 256 KB 35 MB
> 135 W


Couldn't find those in the ark.
Where did you get those?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Couldn't find those in the ark.
> Where did you get those?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E5-16xx_v3_.28uniprocessor.29


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E5-16xx_v3_.28uniprocessor.29


They have no price on them
Has there been any reports of them being released?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holderzipfel*
> 
> Thanks. But didn't help.
> I tried a USB-BIOS-Flashback again (BIOS-Button flashed 1min). Still same error.
> CPU or MB defect?


OK, sorry I forgot about the obvious: Have you tried with BIOS 701 or even earlier??? Have your mobo been running b4 the upgrade, which BIOS? My mobo when came had very initial BIOS 4xx but it was running, from it I upgraded to 701 and it was fine, and then to 702 which is also perfect.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Couldn't find those in the ark. Where did you get those?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Xeon_microprocessors#Xeon_E5-16xx_v3_.28uniprocessor.29


Come on don't rely on folklore resources, only ark counts here. E5-1680v3 is on top of this range. Comparing Xeon E5-1680v3 to the i7-5960X, shows that the Xeon supports up to 128GB ECC memory, has bit higher frequency specs and whopping price. Of interest will be to see its overclocking range. I am still waiting for the H240-X watercooling for ultimate tuning but my initial test with air cooler shows there is no higher overclocking range, 4.4 GHz was the limit.


----------



## thyll

Hi, please someone can confirm me that if I use a Noctua nh-d15 on this mobo and then i loose the first PCIe slot, it is anyway possible add a crossfire/sli config on PCIe sltos 2 and 4 or in PCIe slots 3 and 5? ty


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Come on don't rely on folklore resources, only ark counts here. E5-1680v3 is on top of this range. Comparing Xeon E5-1680v3 to the i7-5960X, shows that the Xeon supports up to 128GB ECC memory, has bit higher frequency specs and whopping price. Of interest will be to see its overclocking range. I am still waiting for the H240-X watercooling for ultimate tuning but my initial test with air cooler shows there is no higher overclocking range, 4.4 GHz was the limit.


Make a video of the bios overclocking (Showing unlocked multiplier and CPU name) and then the benchmarks and stability and heat testing once you get your new toy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Hi, please someone can confirm me that if I use a Noctua nh-d15 on this mobo and then i loose the first PCIe slot, it is anyway possible add a crossfire/sli config on PCIe sltos 2 and 4 or in PCIe slots 3 and 5? ty


Yes, you do lose the first slot.
Noctua NH-D15 Mainboard Compatibility - LGA2013-V3 Asus
About usability of the PCIE slots. I don't know if not going by the manual will work or not.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> About usability of the PCIE slots. I don't know if not going by the manual will work or not.


So if I don't use the PCIe ,1 I can't use a dual crossfire/sli configuration in the other PCIe slot? This is incredible...


----------



## holderzipfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Make a video of the bios overclocking (Showing unlocked multiplier and CPU name) and then the benchmarks and stability and heat testing once you get your new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you do lose the first slot.
> Noctua NH-D15 Mainboard Compatibility - LGA2013-V3 Asus
> About usability of the PCIE slots. I don't know if not going by the manual will work or not.


No, you don't lose the first slot. Works with GPU "Gigabyte GTX970", but it's tight. And you have to isolate the brackets.


----------



## holderzipfel

PS: Doesn't work with every GPU! Check on noctua.com


----------



## holderzipfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> OK, sorry I forgot about the obvious: Have you tried with BIOS 701 or even earlier??? Have your mobo been running b4 the upgrade, which BIOS? My mobo when came had very initial BIOS 4xx but it was running, from it I upgraded to 701 and it was fine, and then to 702 which is also perfect.


Didn't help.
Asus-Support: MB seems to be defective. Please ask for exchange. That's probably the way to go ...

But thanks for your support!


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> They have no price on them
> Has there been any reports of them being released?


It is said that Intel will not sell them in retail, it's only destinated to be sold as part of new Mac Pros, about $9999 per MacPro, as always.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holderzipfel*
> 
> PS: Doesn't work with every GPU! Check on noctua.com


Ok, but my problem is not the compatibility about the Noctua with the PCIe 1... I would to know if in this mobo is possible configure a dual sli/crossfire in the other PCIe slots available, for example the PCIe 2 and 4 or 3 and 5... otherwise the only option it's to use a watercooling system. My gpu are 2 MSI 7970 lighting.


----------



## holderzipfel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Ok, but my problem is not the compatibility about the Noctua with the PCIe 1... I would to know if in this mobo is possible configure a dual sli/crossfire in the other PCIe slots available, for example the PCIe 2 and 4 or 3 and 5... otherwise the only option it's to use a watercooling system. My gpu are 2 MSI 7970 lighting.


According to ASUS-Support, Dual SLI is only possible on PCIe 1 with PCIe3 (or 5), but not without PCIe 1.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Come on don't rely on folklore resources, only ark counts here. E5-1680v3 is on top of this range. Comparing Xeon E5-1680v3 to the i7-5960X, shows that the Xeon supports up to 128GB ECC memory, has bit higher frequency specs and whopping price. Of interest will be to see its overclocking range. I am still waiting for the H240-X watercooling for ultimate tuning but my initial test with air cooler shows there is no higher overclocking range, 4.4 GHz was the limit.


I have emailed my colleges at Intel. I'll find out.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holderzipfel*
> 
> According to ASUS-Support, Dual SLI is only possible on PCIe 1 with PCIe3 (or 5), but not without PCIe 1.


Thank


----------



## Creator

I'd be surprised if the board didn't allow SLI or CF in any slot configuration. It almost seems like that's how it's setup. If not, maybe a bios update could get things working for you, or let ASUS know that such an update depends on them getting your money.

The manual shows 16x, or 16x/16x, or 16x/16x/16x, or 16x/16x/16x/16x, but I also think it may just because there would be a lot of different combinations to list if you can put them in any slots, and they're just not going to bother listing literally every single one. Because then you'd list 1,2 and 1,3 and 1,4 and 1,5 and 1,6 and 1,7 and 2,3 and 2,4 and 2,5 and 2,6 and etc.







(along with all the possible 3x configurations as well and you'd end up with a huge list)

Maybe someone here with two cards on air cooling could quick test for you as well.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> OK, sorry I forgot about the obvious: Have you tried with BIOS 701 or even earlier??? Have your mobo been running b4 the upgrade, which BIOS? My mobo when came had very initial BIOS 4xx but it was running, from it I upgraded to 701 and it was fine, and then to 702 which is also perfect.


Where did you see the 702 BIOS at?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Where did you see the 702 BIOS at?


???- usual Asus support location


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I'd be surprised if the board didn't allow SLI or CF in any slot configuration. It almost seems like that's how it's setup. If not, maybe a bios update could get things working for you, or let ASUS know that such an update depends on them getting your money.
> 
> The manual shows 16x, or 16x/16x, or 16x/16x/16x, or 16x/16x/16x/16x, but I also think it may just because there would be a lot of different combinations to list if you can put them in any slots, and they're just not going to bother listing literally every single one. Because then you'd list 1,2 and 1,3 and 1,4 and 1,5 and 1,6 and 1,7 and 2,3 and 2,4 and 2,5 and 2,6 and etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (along with all the possible 3x configurations as well and you'd end up with a huge list)
> 
> Maybe someone here with two cards on air cooling could quick test for you as well.


thank you, is there someone that can check if the mobo works fine with a dual SLI/crossfire in any slot different from the PCIe 1 slot? Please


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ???- usual Asus support location


Weird, the route that I go to check for updated downloads for this board still does not show that BIOS update.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Weird, the route that I go to check for updated downloads for this board still does not show that BIOS update.


You mean route from automatic BIOS update??? BIOS is definitely there in the support location:


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> You mean route from automatic BIOS update??? BIOS is definitely there in the support location:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I usually type "ASUS Support" into Google and select the link below:

ASUS Service | North America

I then hover my mouse over "Service Programs" and from the drop down list I select "Downloads". I then type in "X99-E WS" and click on "search", followed by clicking on the result the search provides. In this area (http://www.service.asus.com/#!downloads/c1wax), when I select my OS, Win 8.1 x64, it does not include the new BIOS version 0702, as shown in the screen shot below. You evidently get to the downloads area for this motherboard differently than I do which is why I said "my route".


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> ... it does not include the new BIOS version 0702, ...


Indeed, Asus is not managing its site orderly. Go here and then select OS and BIOS, there it is







.


----------



## aartu

Hi everyone,
I have almost ordered my X99-E WS with the Hashwell 5960X
I tried to follow all the posts of the thread but it was simply too many and to hard .
Could someone please tell me a couple of things, based on the experience accumulated, in order to help me to save some $? thanks in advance
I intend to use my tagan PSU TG900W U33 (3-4 years old) , should be fine ...?
I'm going to use OS Windows 7 64 bit ,are there any issues recognized?
The DDR4 Chosen are the Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB DDR4 Non ECC CL16 2400MHz (budget exigence ) , anyone experience with these DDR and our MainBoard?

Thank you


----------



## Creator

I'm using that RAM and they're not too bad. I'm running them 2666mhz CL14 1T at 1.25v. Their heat spreaders match the colors of WS very well too.


----------



## aartu

thanks


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aartu*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I have almost ordered my X99-E WS with the Hashwell 5960X
> I tried to follow all the posts of the thread but it was simply too many and to hard .
> Could someone please tell me a couple of things, based on the experience accumulated, in order to help me to save some $? thanks in advance
> I intend to use my tagan PSU TG900W U33 (3-4 years old) , should be fine ...?
> I'm going to use OS Windows 7 64 bit ,are there any issues recognized?
> The DDR4 Chosen are the Crucial Ballistix Sport 32GB DDR4 Non ECC CL16 2400MHz (budget exigence ) , anyone experience with these DDR and our MainBoard?
> 
> Thank you


I'm not sure about that PSU, I tried googleing it but there was not much user experience type hits returned. That could mean that it is a decent PSU or it means that it is not widely used. Not sure. Depending on the GPU that you use it should be enough to power the system reliably however, if you are looking to do more than 1 GPU, depending on the type, you may want something stronger.

I wouldn't expect that there would be any issues using Win 7 at all. It is a pretty stable OS that is still highly used.

I cannot speak to the RAM, I have not used it, but others do and I haven't heard anything negative about it.

Good luck!


----------



## aartu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm not sure about that PSU, I tried googleing it but there was not much user experience type hits returned. That could mean that it is a decent PSU or it means that it is not widely used. Not sure. Depending on the GPU that you use it should be enough to power the system reliably however, if you are looking to do more than 1 GPU, depending on the type, you may want something stronger.
> 
> I wouldn't expect that there would be any issues using Win 7 at all. It is a pretty stable OS that is still highly used.
> 
> I cannot speak to the RAM, I have not used it, but others do and I haven't heard anything negative about it.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, appreciated!

The PSU I had it in my previous Workstation (ASUS P5E64 WS + and a old quadcore) I did not had any issues and When I bought it 2-3 years ago it was with good reviewes .
I'm not intend to use more than 1 GPU .
Since I'm an Architect and using 3D applications [SketchUp] + rendering [Vray] I was thinking for a titan , or a Quadro , but I'm running out of Funds and these are very expensive. Maybe used, will see.
Do you know about known issues in GPU's and this Mainboard?

thanks a lot!


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> if i could only find one of the following...I would redo my system in a heartbeat
> 
> Ten Core
> Xeon E5-1681 v3
> SR1Y2 (M1)
> 10 2.9 GHz 3/3/3/3/3/3/3/4/
> 6/6 10 × 256 KB 25 MB
> 135 W
> 
> Twelve Core
> Xeon E5-1686 v3
> SR1YB (M1)
> 12 2.6 GHz 2/2/2/2/2/2/2/3/
> 4/5/6/6 12 × 256 KB 30 MB
> 135 W
> 
> Fourteen Core
> Xeon E5-1691 v
> 3SR1XJ (C1)
> 14 2.5 GHz 5/5/5/5/5/5/5/5/
> 5/5/6/7/9/9 14 × 256 KB 35 MB
> 135 W


Don't know if legitimate:

Xeon E5-1681 V3
-Priced in line, 1-2 day shipping availability

Xeon E5-1686 V3
-Priced too low (my speculation), Pre-Order

Xeon E5-1691 V3
-Priced too low (my speculation), Pre-Order

Seems like an OK place:

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/SabrePC

Return Policy:
Quote:


> Return Retail/OEM for refund within: non-refundable
> Return for replacement within: 30 days (no return shipping provided)


Would be at your own risk to find out if they are unlocked, or even to see if these are more than just placeholders. Maybe they do have a tray of 10-core Xeon E5-1681 V3s, and maybe they are unlocked, just imagine that.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> thank you, is there someone that can check if the mobo works fine with a dual SLI/crossfire in any slot different from the PCIe 1 slot? Please


Please, no one can check?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aartu*
> 
> Thanks, appreciated!
> 
> The PSU I had it in my previous Workstation (ASUS P5E64 WS + and a old quadcore) I did not had any issues and When I bought it 2-3 years ago it was with good reviewes .
> I'm not intend to use more than 1 GPU .
> Since I'm an Architect and using 3D applications [SketchUp] + rendering [Vray] I was thinking for a titan , or a Quadro , but I'm running out of Funds and these are very expensive. Maybe used, will see.
> Do you know about known issues in GPU's and this Mainboard?
> 
> thanks a lot!


That might work, like I said, I am not familiar with that PSU brand at all and we all know that not all PSU's are created equal, heh, sometimes they are not even in the same zip code. You can check to see what your hardware would require and make a more informed decision however, I have used the PSU calculator in the link below to check that...

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Please, no one can check?


I got 2 new 290X GPU's yesterday that I have not put the water blocks on yet. I'll do my best to test this out tonight. I currently have the cards installed in slots 1 and 5 and have PCIe 3.0 x16 bandwidth connections on both even though the manual states that slots 1 and 3 are the recommended slots. In any event, I'll give it a go tonight and report back my findings.

Cheers!


----------



## OCDesign

I got my board running this afternoon, but I've now hit problems. Everything worked perfectly to start with and I got as far as getting Windows 7 installed, but now the board just starts up, shows code 76 and a black screen. No changes have been made to the BIOS or any of its settings. Any ideas what is wrong?

I'm using a 5960X, 8x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 1x Samsung Evo Pro 1TB, 1x Samsung XP941, and a GTX 760 on PCIe slot 1 all powered by an AX1500i.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I got 2 new 290X GPU's yesterday that I have not put the water blocks on yet. I'll do my best to test this out tonight. I currently have the cards installed in slots 1 and 5 and have PCIe 3.0 x16 bandwidth connections on both even though the manual states that slots 1 and 3 are the recommended slots. In any event, I'll give it a go tonight and report back my findings.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you very much! As soon as you confirm me that the CF works fine in any slot different from the PCIe 1, I will buy this mobo... Which air heatskin do you use? I can' t find a good air heatskin that is compatible with PCIe 1... Noctua is incompatible...Thermalright also..


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I got my board running this afternoon, but I've now hit problems. Everything worked perfectly to start with and I got as far as getting Windows 7 installed, but now the board just starts up, shows code 76 and a black screen. No changes have been made to the BIOS or any of its settings. Any ideas what is wrong?
> 
> I'm using a 5960X, 8x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 1x Samsung Evo Pro 1TB, 1x Samsung XP941, and a GTX 760 on PCIe slot 1 all powered by an AX1500i.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS X99-E WS User Manual (English) - 1.2.8#8 Page 1-23*


According to this it is something that had to do with PCH or PCH connected devices.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I got my board running this afternoon, but I've now hit problems. Everything worked perfectly to start with and I got as far as getting Windows 7 installed, but now the board just starts up, shows code 76 and a black screen. No changes have been made to the BIOS or any of its settings. Any ideas what is wrong?
> 
> I'm using a 5960X, 8x4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum, 1x Samsung Evo Pro 1TB, 1x Samsung XP941, and a GTX 760 on PCIe slot 1 all powered by an AX1500i.


I had my board frequently failing boots until I updated to 0701. But mine was a black screen with a blinking cursor. I think my issue was what they noted - fixed "boot to USB" when a USB boot device was not present, and it would just get stuck there.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Thank you very much! As soon as you confirm me that the CF works fine in any slot different from the PCIe 1, I will buy this mobo... Which air heatskin do you use? I can' t find a good air heatskin that is compatible with PCIe 1... Noctua is incompatible...Thermalright also..


The only air heatsinks that I am currently using are on the graphics cards (MSI R9 290X Lightning) they take up 3 PCI slots with the stock air coolers on them. That's why I bought the water blocks for them because they are too big IMO. My CPU is cooled with a single stage phase change cooler which does not take up space like an air cooler at all.

The pic below is of one of my older rigs but shows the phase change evap head connected to the CPU socket.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Thank you very much! As soon as you confirm me that the CF works fine in any slot different from the PCIe 1, I will buy this mobo... Which air heatskin do you use? I can' t find a good air heatskin that is compatible with PCIe 1... Noctua is incompatible...Thermalright also..


Ok, this is what I got when I plugged the cards into slots 2 and 6 (PCIe 3.0 @ 8x bandwidth), tbh though I don't think that you are going to notice that much of a difference in performance at all, if any.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My mobo is on its way to be delivered but it just began to snow heavily. UPS better not bail, they bailed on the delivery yesterday due to some sort of 1 hour long power outage at their sorting facility (lame excuse), snow would be just another good excuse for the drivers here to just be lazy and go home early. They ought to pay you back for shipping when you pay a premium for 3 day and it takes 5.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Woooh! Things have arrived:


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> My mobo is on its way to be delivered but it just began to snow heavily. UPS better not bail, they bailed on the delivery yesterday due to some sort of 1 hour long power outage at their sorting facility (lame excuse), snow would be just another good excuse for the drivers here to just be lazy and go home early. They ought to pay you back for shipping when you pay a premium for 3 day and it takes 5.


File a claim when they deliver late.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Ok, this is what I got when I plugged the cards into slots 2 and 6 (PCIe 3.0 @ 8x bandwidth), tbh though I don't think that you are going to notice that much of a difference in performance at all, if any.


Thank you! Now, I can order one...


----------



## FreeElectron

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Ok, this is what I got when I plugged the cards into slots 2 and 6 (PCIe 3.0 @ 8x bandwidth), tbh though I don't think that you are going to notice that much of a difference in performance at all, if any.


3 and 7 doesn't work?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Don't know if legitimate:
> 
> Xeon E5-1681 V3
> -Priced in line, 1-2 day shipping availability
> 
> Xeon E5-1686 V3
> -Priced too low (my speculation), Pre-Order
> 
> Xeon E5-1691 V3
> -Priced too low (my speculation), Pre-Order


Not listed as available by Intel







.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I had my board frequently failing boots until I updated to 0701. But mine was a black screen with a blinking cursor. I think my issue was what they noted - fixed "boot to USB" when a USB boot device was not present, and it would just get stuck there.


I have flashed the BIOS with the latest version, no change. Starts, code 76, and freezes. And in fact its not actually a black screen, but no signal output to the monitor at all on HDMI or DVI-D. I have tried with the graphics card in a different PCIe slot, without the M.2 SSD installed, and with only a single stick of RAM installed. No difference. Is there anything else I can try, or do I give up and replace the board?


----------



## Ardi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I have flashed the BIOS with the latest version, no change. Starts, code 76, and freezes. And in fact its not actually a black screen, but no signal output to the monitor at all on HDMI or DVI-D. I have tried with the graphics card in a different PCIe slot, without the M.2 SSD installed, and with only a single stick of RAM installed. No difference. Is there anything else I can try, or do I give up and replace the board?


Did you try to clear the CMOS?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> false
> 3 and 7 doesn't work?


False?

LOL, did you want me to try slots 3 and 7?


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardi*
> 
> Did you try to clear the CMOS?


Yes I did. First by using the little red CLR_CMOS button and then by removing and replacing the battery. Still the same problem.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Not listed as available by Intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Neither is the little quad/no HT Sandy Bridge-EP Xeon E5-1607, and I have a few at work:

Not listed by Intel Here
But Listed Here?

Intel has a weird way with processors they deem OEM. I have found first-hand that some OEM E5-16XX are unlocked and if put in the right board, really clock well. It is odd, I agree.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Ok, this is what I got when I plugged the cards into slots 2 and 6 (PCIe 3.0 @ 8x bandwidth), tbh though I don't think that you are going to notice that much of a difference in performance at all, if any.


2, 4, and 6 are all x8 slots I think. I'd try 3 and 5, 3 and 7, or 5 and 7. Seems like it is working though and you don't need a card in slot 1 to have SLI or CF running.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> False?
> 
> LOL, did you want me to try slots 3 and 7?


I did not write that "false"








Don't know where it came from!

Any way i wanted to know why didn't you test 3 and 7 as they are full x16


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 2, 4, and 6 are all x8 slots I think. I'd try 3 and 5, 3 and 7, or 5 and 7. Seems like it is working though and you don't need a card in slot 1 to have SLI or CF running.


Gotcha, I missed that. My office is not very well lit and I have to get at the cards a bit of an angle so, yeah. I'll give it a shot tonight and see. I'll have to try slots 3 and 7 though, the Lightning card's stock cooler takes up 3 slot spaces.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I did not write that "false"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where it came from!
> 
> Any way i wanted to know why didn't you test 3 and 7 as they are full x16


LOL, no worries on the false, just seemed out of place and wasn't sure who you were responding to with that.

I'll give them a shot tonight.


----------



## weinstein888

Bi-weekly(ish) reminder to vote for our precious waterblocks: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard - Click the plus to vote through Facebook if you don't want to make a Thinkcell account.

Up to 43!! Tell all your friends


----------



## vladnik

Has anyone had the chance to test or otherwise visually confirm the fit of this block on the WS?

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-acetal-nickel.html

I don't thik it will fit, but I can't find a good picture of the WS's naked VRMs...


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Thank you! Now, I can order one...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 2, 4, and 6 are all x8 slots I think. I'd try 3 and 5, 3 and 7, or 5 and 7. Seems like it is working though and you don't need a card in slot 1 to have SLI or CF running.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I did not write that "false"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know where it came from!
> 
> Any way i wanted to know why didn't you test 3 and 7 as they are full x16


It works! Thanks for noticing that Creator and FreeElectron!!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> It works! Thanks for noticing that Creator and FreeElectron!!


----------



## lutjens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Don't know if legitimate:
> 
> Xeon E5-1681 V3
> -Priced in line, 1-2 day shipping availability
> 
> Xeon E5-1686 V3
> -Priced too low (my speculation), Pre-Order
> 
> Xeon E5-1691 V3
> -Priced too low (my speculation), Pre-Order
> 
> Seems like an OK place:
> 
> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/SabrePC
> 
> Return Policy:
> Would be at your own risk to find out if they are unlocked, or even to see if these are more than just placeholders. Maybe they do have a tray of 10-core Xeon E5-1681 V3s, and maybe they are unlocked, just imagine that.


These processors are strictly OEM only and will not be available in any quantity in the channel...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> Has anyone had the chance to test or otherwise visually confirm the fit of this block on the WS?
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> I don't thik it will fit, but I can't find a good picture of the WS's naked VRMs...


Their compatibility list says only the x99 Deluxe and x99 S are supported:

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109815373


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> Has anyone had the chance to test or otherwise visually confirm the fit of this block on the WS?
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-mosfet-asus-x99-acetal-nickel.html I don't thik it will fit, but I can't find a good picture of the WS's naked VRMs...


Check and let us know what you think, I think naked VRAMs are pretty standard and will fit


----------



## vladnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Check and let us know what you think, I think naked VRAMs are pretty standard and will fit


Finally some good pictures, thanks!

From what I can see, the Deluxe block should fit. The screw holes are in the same location on both boards. Only thing that concerns me is the spacing between the VRMs and the caps. It looks as if the spacing on the WS is a bit narrower than on the Deluxe. Will post the pics from where I deducted this later, am on phone right now.


----------



## vladnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Their compatibility list says only the x99 Deluxe and x99 S are supported:
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109815373


True, but EK doesn't check or know everything. For example, the Chipset block for the M6G and M7G says it's not compatible to SLI configs, which is true. But what they don't say is that if you flip the acrilic face plate 180 degrees it fits with SLI. It can be done quite easily, I've done it.

What I'm trying to say is it may not be listed as compatible but could work nonetheless.


----------



## Canis-X

This should be tried out for sure. It would be awesome if it did. I tried the MOSFET block from my R4E on it and it did not fit properly. It was close from what I remember but not compatible without modification.


----------



## wirk

It is strange EK is not releasing dimensions of their coolers.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutjens*
> 
> These processors are strictly OEM only and will not be available in any quantity in the channel...


Considering this "SabrePC" looks to be _somewhat_ of a system integrator, they may be an OEM themselves, and may use such processors _somewhere_ in their product line. Nevertheless, selling them individually is most likely against Intel's terms of sale.

What professional market would Intel be targeting with a single socket 10-14 core <3 GHz Xeon? Dual E5-2630 v3 octa-cores would surely be a more economical option, at least for multi-threaded loads? The 1-4 core turbo frequencies are not that different either. I guess I should ask what niche they cater to?

If something like the E5-1691 V3 exists and is unlocked, it would be an absolute perfect match for our X99-E WS.


----------



## vladnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> If something like the E5-1691 V3 exists and is unlocked, it would be an absolute perfect match for our X99-E WS.


It certainly exists. I'm in the process of getting one for test & validation purposes at work, as well as the 10-core E5-1681 v3. These two babies will arrive at the end of January, together with the X99-E WS on which they will be validated. A X99-Deluxe VRM block will also be involved in the process.

I will report my findings here, of course. Though I doubt the 10-core and up parts are unlocked until the opposite can be proven.


----------



## FreeElectron

Intel Xeon E5-1680 v3 overclocked?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> It certainly exists. I'm in the process of getting one for test & validation purposes at work, as well as the 10-core E5-1681 v3. These two babies will arrive at the end of January, together with the X99-E WS on which they will be validated. A X99-Deluxe VRM block will also be involved in the process. I will report my findings here, of course. Though I doubt the 10-core and up parts are unlocked until the opposite can be proven.


OK, why is the lead time for your delivery so long?? Possibly the processors do not exist yet in commercial channel and are only coming in January??? Also these processors may indeed be OEM only.

I do not see why to make high-core count single socket Xeons when dual socket processors can be used with no problems. I rather believe those single socket Xeons will be overclockable but note that if there are 10 or more cores overclocking all of them becomes problematic because of thermal limit. From this point of view applications depending more on speed than number of threads may be better with 8 cores than 10.


----------



## lutjens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladnik*
> 
> It certainly exists. I'm in the process of getting one for test & validation purposes at work, as well as the 10-core E5-1681 v3. These two babies will arrive at the end of January, together with the X99-E WS on which they will be validated. A X99-Deluxe VRM block will also be involved in the process.
> 
> I will report my findings here, of course. Though I doubt the 10-core and up parts are unlocked until the opposite can be proven.


To the best of my knowledge, these chips are very limited distribution only, and are intended only for one specific OEM, with buying the computer that it's installed in (and repurposing the CPU) being the only way to get one. I sincerely wish you luck in getting one, as I'd like to see how they perform. I do hope they end up being more widely available than what I've heard they will be (and actually end up being available in the channel), but I'm not holding my breath. I'll be getting one either way...









I have it on good authority that they are indeed unlocked. One of these chips should overclock quite well (as long as it's properly cooled) and provide incredible single processor workstation performance. 4.0GHz should be quite possible, IMO, albeit with a very highly elevated current draw.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutjens*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, these chips are very limited distribution only, and are intended only for one specific OEM, with buying the computer that it's installed in (and repurposing the CPU) being the only way to get one. I sincerely wish you luck in getting one, as I'd like to see how they perform. I do hope they end up being more widely available than what I've heard they will be (and actually end up being available in the channel), but I'm not holding my breath. I'll be getting one either way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that they are indeed unlocked. One of these chips should overclock quite well (as long as it's properly cooled) and provide incredible single processor workstation performance. 4.0GHz should be quite possible, IMO, albeit with a very highly elevated current draw.


If that all is not urban legend it could be these single socket OEM Xeons are made with improved optimized stepping.

OEM processors will really heat up when Intel starts producing what was announced earlier: processors with on-board programmable FPGA. These processors are of interest for owners huge data centers since for limited set ot repeatable tasks FPGA can provide 10x throughput.


----------



## lutjens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> If that all is not urban legend it could be these single socket OEM Xeons are made with improved optimized stepping.
> 
> OEM processors will really heat up when Intel starts producing what was announced earlier: processors with on-board programmable FPGA. These processors are of interest for owners huge data centers since for limited set ot repeatable tasks FPGA can provide 10x throughput.


I doubt they have an optimized stepping, as they already have an S-Spec. I think this processor is in the same vein as the E5-1680 V2 was...a low volume SKU that was used only in very few systems and never in stock as a tray part at any online store. The only example of the CPU that was ever available for purchase outside of a system was the HP Service Part for the Z420 workstation 738560-001, which was priced like a Service Part...approx $3500 USD. The processor may not have been intended to be made public by Intel at Haswell-EPs launch, but instead may be a Q1 refresh part for the Z440 (which makes the January timeline quoted by vladnik for availability definitely plausible).

Time will tell I guess...







. All I know is that I'm getting one the moment it materializes...whether it's in a system or separately.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> false
> 3 and 7 doesn't work?


I have the same x2 SLI issue running cards in slots 1 and 3. The card on 1 runs at x16, but 3 runs at x8. But according to the manual, page 1-10, this should be the config used for x2 SLI @ x16.

I'm confused...why doesn't 1 and 3 run at x16? And if all seven slots are x16, why does it even matter?

I should mention that I have a soundcard in slot 7. Maybe that has something to do with the slot 3 running at x8?


----------



## Macsmasher

I tried slots 3 and 7. No go for x16 on one card.

Just got off the phone with Asus mobo support. The tech said the reason for the x8 card speed is because I'm OCed. Evidently, there is something I can do to get both SLI cards running at x16, but couldn't help me in standard mobo support. I need to call back tomorrow and get help from the OC department. I'll post the result here. OC department hours are 5am - 2pm Saturday.

He did confirm that slots 1 and 3 are correct for x2 SLI x16 gen 3 and did not recommend slots 3 and 7 for that SLI configuration. He's obviously level 1 support, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> I tried slots 3 and 7. No go for x16 on one card.
> 
> Just got off the phone with Asus mobo support. The tech said the reason for the x8 card speed *is because I'm OCed*. Evidently, there is something I can do to get both SLI cards running at x16, but couldn't help me in standard mobo support. I need to call back tomorrow and get help from the OC department. I'll post the result here. OC department hours are 5am - 2pm Saturday.
> 
> He did confirm that slots 1 and 3 are correct for x2 SLI x16 gen 3 and did not recommend slots 3 and 7 for that SLI configuration. He's obviously level 1 support, so take that with a grain of salt.


Whaaa!



How did you know that you are running at x8?


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Whaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know that you are running at x8?


GPU-Z. On the main window by selecting the different cards from the dropdown as well as running their gfx stress test. It displays each card's speed and PCIe gen in the lower left corner while running the test.

However, I no longer have the issue. I set the cards back in slots 1 and 3, and now both cards are running x16 gen 3. Go figure. And I'm OCed to 4.6Ghz. Maybe I didn't have one of the cards seated properly originally. Oh well...problem solved.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> GPU-Z. On the main window by selecting the different cards from the dropdown as well as running their gfx stress test. It displays each card's speed and PCIe gen in the lower left corner while running the test.
> 
> However, I no longer have the issue. I set the cards back in slots 1 and 3, and now both cards are running x16 gen 3. Go figure. And I'm OCed to 4.6Ghz. Maybe I didn't have one of the cards seated properly originally. Oh well...problem solved.


That is weird....


----------



## wirk

I wonder why are you fixated on the PCIe 3.0 x16 vs. x8 for graphics cards. Time and again it has been shown that even under the heaviest loads the difference x16/x8 is well within the measurement errors







.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I wonder why are you fixated on the PCIe 3.0 x16 vs. x8 for graphics cards. Time and again it has been shown that even under the heaviest loads the difference x16/x8 is well within the measurement errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


GOTTA HAVE ALL DEM LANES!


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I wonder why are you fixated on the PCIe 3.0 x16 vs. x8 for graphics cards. Time and again it has been shown that even under the heaviest loads the difference x16/x8 is well within the measurement errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For gaming it does seem to hold true that using x8 is not that limiting. As I understand it using x16 only starts to provide really significant benefits with dual-GPU or professional-type graphics cards, and when running more demanding commercial applications.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> For gaming it does seem to hold true that using x8 is not that limiting. As I understand it using x16 only starts to provide really significant benefits with dual-GPU or professional-type graphics cards, and when running more demanding commercial applications.


No, dual-GPU x16 does not provide any benefit whatsoever over x8 if you look into the data cited above or detailed gaming testing. It will too not provide benefits for professional card too since GTX Titan is close to them. Not only is the PCIe 3.0 x8 fully sufficient, even x4 is OK.

The only documented case of x16 providing some benefit over x8 is with the super-exotic Xeon Phi card for numerical calculations.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No, dual-GPU x16 does not provide any benefit whatsoever over x8 if you look into the data cited above or detailed gaming testing. It will too not provide benefits for professional card too since GTX Titan is close to them. Not only is the PCIe 3.0 x8 fully sufficient, even x4 is OK.
> 
> The only documented case of x16 providing some benefit over x8 is with the super-exotic Xeon Phi card for numerical calculations.


I am familiar with the fact that it provides no real improvement for an SLI or CrossFire multiple-card setup, as had been tested in the links you gave. When I said 'multi-GPU' I meant where there are two processors on the same card, as in the 690 or Titan Z configuration, rather than multiple cards. Sorry, should have made that clear. I had been informed that there was a significant performance gain on x16 for these, is there any data available as to whether that is actually true?

As for the professional cards I was informed a while ago the Quadro and Tesla series cards are notably different from the Titan series, and that they did perform better with the increased lane count when using things like mechanical design and fluid flow simulation software. Do you know if this is also untrue?


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> That is weird....


I figured out what happened. I had originally installed the second card in slot 4, not slot 3 haha. I installed the second card after the initial build. When I installed the second card, I couldn't see the PCIe slot covered by the first card's fans, and thought slot 4 was 3. I know, I could've counted up from slot 7. Stupid me.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> I figured out what happened. I had originally installed the second card in slot 4, not slot 3 haha. I installed the second card after the initial build. When I installed the second card, I couldn't see the PCIe slot covered by the first card's fans, and thought slot 4 was 3. I know, I could've counted up from slot 7. Stupid me.


lol
Why did you avoid PICEX16_1 any way? (i forgot)


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I wonder why are you fixated on the PCIe 3.0 x16 vs. x8 for graphics cards. Time and again it has been shown that even under the heaviest loads the difference x16/x8 is well within the measurement errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I'm aware of the fact that x8 gen 3 runs as fast or faster than x16 gen 2 and isn't a bottleneck for current gfx cards. But when I see something that's not running as it should, that's usually an indication of something configured incorrectly or a defective product. In this case, my stupidity because I had installed the second card in slot 4 rather than 3.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> lol
> Why did you avoid PICEX16_1 any way? (i forgot)


No, I installed the first card in slot 1. When I added the second card a month later, I didn't take the time to verify slot 3. Slot 2 was covered by the card in slot 1 and I didn't see it. So when I installed the second card, I just skipped a slot based on what I could see. I should've either pulled the first card or counted up from slot 7. Sometimes it's the simple stuff we overlook.

I'm going to chalk this one up to a brain fart and let it go at that hahaha!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> No, I installed the first card in slot 1. When I added the second card a month later, I didn't take the time to verify slot 3. Slot 2 was covered by the card in slot 1 and I didn't see it. So when I installed the second card, I just skipped a slot based on what I could see. I should've either pulled the first card or counted up from slot 7. Sometimes it's the simple stuff we overlook.
> 
> I'm going to chalk this one up to a brain fart and let it go at that hahaha!












Any way
If you have two cards only
Then try to keep as much space between them as possible.
You should try 1 and 7 so that the temps of the top card be cooler as more air is allowed in front of the fans.


----------



## scubadiver59

I'm taking my *workstation motherboard* on a detour...

http://www.spotswoodcomputercases.com/images/Bret%20Deep%20Mining%20Case%20v4.mp4

Found a limitation of the number if individual video cards you can enter for your build (in your profile)...six...but I am putting seven in.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'm taking my *workstation motherboard* on a detour...http://www.spotswoodcomputercases.com/images/Bret%20Deep%20Mining%20Case%20v4.mp4


That is amazing build







. I've been thinking about something like this and developed theoretical compact alternative relying on watercooling the cards. First, dual DVI connectors would be removed from the cards and waterblocks installed making the cards single-slot. Then a special watercooling system connector would be used to connect all seven cards . In effect all cards with the watercooling would fit into the motherboard without the need of mounting them separately and using riser cables. Overall it would be more compact system but obviously more expensive if watercooling is not planned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Found a limitation of the number if individual video cards you can enter for your build (in your profile)...six...but I am putting seven in.


Where is this limitation coming from?


----------



## dansi

Hi owners,
Quick question,
X99E WS or RVE?

I can buy X99E WS more cheaper here.

X99E WS bios can match RVE overclocking?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> That is amazing build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been thinking about something like this and developed theoretical compact alternative relying on watercooling the cards. First, dual DVI connectors would be removed from the cards and waterblocks installed making the cards single-slot. Then a special watercooling system connector would be used to connect all seven cards . In effect all cards with the watercooling would fit into the motherboard without the need of mounting them separately and using riser cables. Overall it would be more compact system but obviously more expensive if watercooling is not planned.
> *Where is this limitation coming from*?


The website...I guess they didn't expect seven GPUs in a computer build! Well, they were a little short sighted on that respect!!!









I also didn't go with the cheap PCIe riser cables either, even those w/the extra molex power connector and capacitor. Instead, I went with the 3M versions, and though they're more expensive, I've heard nothing but praise for those risers. Those alone were a $400+ expense.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The website...I guess they didn't expect seven GPUs in a computer build! Well, they were a little short sighted on that respect!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't go with the cheap PCIe riser cables either, even those w/the extra molex power connector and capacitor. Instead, I went with the 3M versions, and though they're more expensive, I've heard nothing but praise for those risers. Those alone were a $400+ expense.


Could you point me where this six limit is stated?? I wonder if it has to do with the overall limit of power supply to all PCIe slots. There is a limit in the PCIes specs of 75W per slot. If there are 7 slots that could give total demand of 7x75W=525W. Restriction to maximum 6 cards would bring this below 500W. It such limit is indeed dictated by the power restriction on the motherboard then obviously it should be kept.

In this respect, do you use riser cables with powered connectors? Then of course the motherboard is not loaded with excessive power.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I am familiar with the fact that it provides no real improvement for an SLI or CrossFire multiple-card setup, as had been tested in the links you gave. When I said 'multi-GPU' I meant where there are two processors on the same card, as in the 690 or Titan Z configuration, rather than multiple cards. Sorry, should have made that clear. I had been informed that there was a significant performance gain on x16 for these, is there any data available as to whether that is actually true?


I doubt if this is the case for gaming applications. There is huge reserve of bandwidth in the PCIe 3.0x16 and 3- or 4-SLI is far from filling it. Dual GPU cards will not do this too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> As for the professional cards I was informed a while ago the Quadro and Tesla series cards are notably different from the Titan series, and that they did perform better with the increased lane count when using things like mechanical design and fluid flow simulation software. Do you know if this is also untrue?


Quadro and Tesla use similar chips, just have more memory. Until recently Quadro and Tesla cards used PCIe 2.0x16 which are still offered /e.g. Quadro 4200, TeslaK20/, only the newest cards have 3.0 x16. For numerical computations PCIe 2.0 (speed equivalent to 3.0 x8) was reported sometimes as bottleneck though it was not treated as a common problem.


----------



## OCDesign

Cheers wirk, thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## TheGovernment

Is the bios chip removable on the WS? Since mines in my case, i can't look but my other board my friend has is still messed up. Our local Asus guy sent him and email saying to RMA the board because he thinks it has a dud bios. If it's removable, I'll get one from ebay to try out,.. I mean for 15$, why not give it a try.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Is the bios chip removable on the WS? Since mines in my case, i can't look but my other board my friend has is still messed up. Our local Asus guy sent him and email saying to RMA the board because he thinks it has a dud bios. If it's removable, I'll get one from ebay to try out,.. I mean for 15$, why not give it a try.


It is and it is located just to the left and in between PCIe slots 2 and 3.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> It is and it is located just to the left and in between PCIe slots 2 and 3.


Beauty, + rep to you!


----------



## crujaitr

Hi there,

new to this forum, and also a fellow X99 owner.

Does anybody know the reason why the mainboard's manual recommends PCIe Slots 1 and 3 for Dual SLI setups? I'd like to leave some breathing space for the GPUs so I put mine into #1 and #5 which seems to work, both GPUs run 16x / PCIe3.0.

Sorry if this has previously been asked ... did not find anything.

Thanks
CruJaitr


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crujaitr*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> new to this forum, and also a fellow X99 owner.
> 
> Does anybody know the reason why the mainboard's manual recommends PCIe Slots 1 and 3 for Dual SLI setups? I'd like to leave some breathing space for the GPUs so I put mine into #1 and #5 which seems to work, both GPUs run 16x / PCIe3.0.
> 
> Sorry if this has previously been asked ... did not find anything.
> 
> Thanks
> CruJaitr


Hello, welcome to the forum and to this thread. I also run my cards in the same slots and they run at PRICE 3.0 x16. I Ican only guess as to why but we do have Asus reps here who would be our best source for the information that you request. I have mentioned them below so hopefully it won't be long before we get a response.

@[email protected] @Praz

Cheers!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Tuesday is the day. Tomorrow I put the watercooling hardlines together, then 24 hour leak test, then I boot it if everything is cherry.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crujaitr*
> 
> Does anybody know the reason why the mainboard's manual recommends PCIe Slots 1 and 3 for Dual SLI setups? I'd like to leave some breathing space for the GPUs so I put mine into #1 and #5 which seems to work, both GPUs run 16x / PCIe3.0.


This is just pasted from standard motherboard descriptions. X99-WS has two PLX chips so this limit does not matter which becomes obvious if you take a look into the diagram how such dual plx system is organized . As you can see thick lines there mean x16 speed, thin lines mean x8 speed, both branches at the same node drop to x8 when two cards are installed. You can see then that cards in slots 1 and 7 will also work at x16 /if there is only one card in the same branch/. It is then also clear that 4-way SLI system will also work at PCIe 3.0x16 but only if there are cards installed in slots 1,3,5,7 and no other cards installed.

Another but sobering discovery is that there is no difference whatsoever if the gaming cards work at PCIe 3.0 x16 or x8, thus x16 is completely redundant for them and not worth to spent any time on it.


----------



## crujaitr

@wirk, thanks a lot for the explanation !!

Just wondering: The two GPUs are the only PCIe cards in the system - as I understood from the drawing each GPU is connected to one of the PLX chips. Is there some kind of "pass through" / "transparent" mode for the PLX chips, since Slots 3 / 7 are empty? CPU is a 5960x (40 lanes) and the GPUs require 16 Lanes each so no need for the switching...?

Thanks
crujaitr


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crujaitr*
> 
> Just wondering: The two GPUs are the only PCIe cards in the system - as I understood from the drawing each GPU is connected to one of the PLX chips. Is there some kind of "pass through" / "transparent" mode for the PLX chips, since Slots 3 / 7 are empty? CPU is a 5960x (40 lanes) and the GPUs require 16 Lanes each so no need for the switching...?


There are 40 lines, 8 are taken by the chipset controller for other stuff (a.o. the M.2 PCIe 3.0 x4), that leaves 32=2x16. Each of the 16 is multiplexed 2x giving effectively 32, for the total of 64. You can see from the diagram that when using 1 and 3 multipexing must be working, when using 1 and 5 not necessarily. The question if multiplexing is always switched on or not is foggy since details of operation of the PLX PEX8747 are not public. But multiplexing delay is in the order of 100 ns so there is nohting to worry about practically. Good explanation can be found in the article under heading How Does a PCI Express Switch (like the PEX 8747) Work where there is such sentence: _The PEX 8747 chip attempts to promise a reduction in this overhead, especially as it only comes into play in extreme circumstances._ Which may be implying multiplexing works only when needed.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quick question. Second videocard is coming in, what are your recommendations on spacing and placement? I've read people have had some issues, I'll make sure to upgrade to the proper bios immediately (I take it that's what I'm going to want to do right?)

ASUS recommends using slot1 and slot3, but that leaves so little space between GPUs. I do plan on going to 3 cards eventually... but what do you guys think about spacing? I've got to finish and organic chemistry HW assignment before 11am, it's finals week, otherwise I'd browse every post! I will end up doing that when finals are over anyway hehe!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Quick question. Second videocard is coming in, what are your recommendations on spacing and placement? I've read people have had some issues, I'll make sure to upgrade to the proper bios immediately (I take it that's what I'm going to want to do right?)
> 
> ASUS recommends using slot1 and slot3, but that leaves so little space between GPUs. I do plan on going to 3 cards eventually... but what do you guys think about spacing? I've got to finish and organic chemistry HW assignment before 11am, it's finals week, otherwise I'd browse every post! I will end up doing that when finals are over anyway hehe!


I've tested various combinatios of the gray colored slots with two 290X cards and they reported to be running at PCIe 3.0 x16 speeds for both cards. Slots 1 & 3, 1 & 5, 3 & 7 were tested specifically.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Quick question. Second videocard is coming in, what are your recommendations on spacing and placement? I've read people have had some issues, I'll make sure to upgrade to the proper bios immediately (I take it that's what I'm going to want to do right?)
> 
> ASUS recommends using slot1 and slot3, but that leaves so little space between GPUs. I do plan on going to 3 cards eventually... but what do you guys think about spacing? I've got to finish and organic chemistry HW assignment before 11am, it's finals week, otherwise I'd browse every post! I will end up doing that when finals are over anyway hehe!


Go 1 and 7 (or 1 and 5 if you have a smaller case)
The first card will always be hotter so give it more air.
Also, It will help if you get a side fan to push to graphics card's fans.


----------



## TheGovernment

Man, today has been one heck of a piss off. I just starting having all sorts of issues with my PC again. It's refuses to cold boot. Now I'm getting code 61 lol. I think I'm about done with the WS board. I Took all my vid cars out, everything out and still won't boot, swapped the chip out, still won't boot, swapped the ram out, still won't boot, changed the SSD to normal sata 6 850pro, nothing, new ram, nothing..... In fact, I've been messing with it for 2 hours and still it won't boot.... I've got a different PS about 2 weeks ago, swapped it to 3 more I have lying around... nothing!

It's pretty much code 61 80% of the time with an AA and a few other thrown in for good luck. Nothing is OC'd anymore, doesn't matter what ram, chip, card, ssd, hdd is plugged in.... My last resort is to try the bios chip I got for my buddy's WS and see it's that, otherwise it's RMA and buy something else I guess. Man, what awful luck with x99 lol


----------



## Canis-X

Oh man, I thought that I had bad luck with this platform, but it would seem that your luck is worse than mine. I am so sorry to hear of this! I am not sure what to say other than that man. I hope things work themselves out. Let us know any updates.


----------



## wirk

OK bad luck guys, tell us honestly if you have been doing anything experimental, special and/or non-typical with your mobos (like pushing OC). Tell also in what regime your mobos were running (e.g. 24/7 full OC). What were the temperatures inside your case. Why I am asking this? I am concerned that chipset rad is running quite hot even in idle mode, this could be sensitive area for this mobo.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I Took all my vid cars out, everything out and still won't boot, swapped the chip out, still won't boot, swapped the ram out, still won't boot, changed the SSD to normal sata 6 850pro, nothing, new ram, nothing..... In fact, I've been messing with it for 2 hours and still it won't boot.... I've got a different PS about 2 weeks ago, swapped it to 3 more I have lying around... nothing!


I've been going through the same process in the last few days, so you really have my sympathy! No success unfortunately. My replacement is apparently somewhere in Gatwick airport, so it should be here today. Hopefully. I for one still love this board, but it'll be so depressing if this one doesn't work either.


----------



## TheGovernment

Man, I'l tell ya lol. I'm taking it to ME tomorrow, they have a WS board there and the Asus guy said he can swap bios chips and hopefully find the issue. He just laughed after I phoned him tonight.... urgh. If the bios chip doesn't fix it or he can't find the issue, I'm buying the last MSI xpower board they have there and that will be it for me with Asus.

My temps are as low as possible. Nothing gets hot. Look at my sig rig for cooling.


----------



## TheGovernment

Well, the last WS board at ME sold today of course, so no chance to get the chip tomorrow now lol. I talked to Asus on the phone, when through all the trouble shooting that they asked me to, they are sending me out my own bios chip to try and if that doesn't work RMA.... The guy on the phone was helpful but hadn't come across the 61 error to much and after conversing with some other guys, said bios chip 50/50 then if not RMA. blah....


----------



## FreeElectron




----------



## Agenesis

I'm stuck between this board and the rampage v, I leaning towards this board but I have some concerns about the ceb size. Does it use the same mounting holes as eatx? Newegg states this board is 12" x 10.5" while the rve is a bit wider at 12" x 10.7".


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Woooh! Things have arrived:


Excuse me man what thermalpaste is that you got in that rig? I can't see what it is

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Hey everyone I am back.. "sorry" I have been gone for awhile. I was going to save up and buy the Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2667 v3 /20M Cache, 3.20 GHz and then buy this motherboard or wait till something new comes out or a newer version motherboard that are a v2.0 X99-E WS at the time when i get done saving up cash to buy both products. Reason to get this CPU Processor E5-2667 it is use less power at 135watts ...or. can get a 10 core at 3.1Ghz at 160 watts E5-2687W .. but the 8 core could do more to over clocking. Tthe BClck speed. 200.00Mhz is what i want in overclock FSB I notice the I7 is in the 125.00Mhz FSB and the Xeon is at 100.00Mhz FSB. BUt the 2.0 DMIx4 might able to do an auto scale going from max FSB speed and to low speed. I am not sure. But in the Intel Xeon Processor E5-2600 v3 product family does have a QPI makes another huge bandwidth it a another 2way buss speed into the FSB from the DMIx4 Intel chipset so when useing another set when things are in the multi task multiprocessors start taking effect from each core.( For example FSB DMI+2×QPI core 1 used DMI and core 3 use QPI) But when completed it task it start to replace from each set of core. The 2QPI is one down stream at 9.6GTs and 9.6GTs Up stream FSB. It crazy for another 1500 bucks plus able to pair up another CPU.

But I rushed it just bought the 1650 Xeon so no QPI that sucks but it a good CPU and afordable and very overclock able and did went and got the kit of G skills 2400 single sided non heatsink non-ECC DDR4 16GB memory and this motherboard. Might be here firday or monday getting super soak. And getting excited.









I got a questions guys. Can you trun off the trubo on the CPU BIOS on the motherboard??.

I just want to clock the all 6 core into 3.8 GHZ on a Thermalright true spirit 140 power heatsink.


----------



## broncogr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Excuse me man what thermalpaste is that you got in that rig? I can't see what it is
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Paste seems to be Gelid Extreme


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> I'm stuck between this board and the rampage v, I leaning towards this board but I have some concerns about the ceb size. Does it use the same mounting holes as eatx? Newegg states this board is 12" x 10.5" while the rve is a bit wider at 12" x 10.7".


Yes, it uses the same hole spacing as the rive (eatx).


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Woooh! Things have arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me man what thermalpaste is that you got in that rig? I can't see what it is
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Hey everyone I am back.. "sorry" I have been gone for awhile. I was going to save up and buy the Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2667 v3 /20M Cache, 3.20 GHz and then buy this motherboard or wait till something new comes out or a newer version motherboard that are a v2.0 X99-E WS at the time when i get done saving up cash to buy both products. Reason to get this CPU Processor E5-2667 it is use less power at 135watts ...or. can get a 10 core at 3.1Ghz at 160 watts E5-2687W .. but the 8 core could do more to over clocking. Tthe BClck speed. 200.00Mhz is what i want in overclock FSB I notice the I7 is in the 125.00Mhz FSB and the Xeon is at 100.00Mhz FSB. BUt the 2.0 DMIx4 might able to do an auto scale going from max FSB speed and to low speed. I am not sure. But in the Intel Xeon Processor E5-2600 v3 product family does have a QPI makes another huge bandwidth it a another 2way buss speed into the FSB from the DMIx4 Intel chipset so when useing another set when things are in the multi task multiprocessors start taking effect from each core.( For example FSB DMI+2×QPI core 1 used DMI and core 3 use QPI) But when completed it task it start to replace from each set of core. The 2QPI is one down stream at 9.6GTs and 9.6GTs Up stream FSB. It crazy for another 1500 bucks plus able to pair up another CPU.
> 
> But I rushed it just bought the 1650 Xeon so no QPI that sucks but it a good CPU and afordable and very overclock able and did went and got the kit of G skills 2400 single sided non heatsink non-ECC DDR4 16GB memory and this motherboard. Might be here firday or monday getting super soak. And getting excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a questions guys. Can you trun off the trubo on the CPU BIOS on the motherboard??.
> 
> I just want to clock the all 6 core into 3.8 GHZ on a Thermalright true spirit 140 power heatsink.
Click to expand...

You can turn off turbo in the bios however, I believe that you need turbo enabled to OC the cores. If you disable turbo then the cpu will only run at it's native stock speed. The core freq won't go over what you set them to in the bios when OC'd.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broncogr*
> 
> Paste seems to be Gelid Extreme


TY sir


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> You can turn off turbo in the bios however, I believe that you need turbo enabled to OC the cores. If you disable turbo then the cpu will only run at it's native stock speed. The core freq won't go over what you set them to in the bios when OC'd.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Oh alrighty I see. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Yeah it's Gelid extreme. Sorry for the delay!

Another update:


----------



## Canis-X

That is a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## OCDesign

My replacement board has arrived and is now installed, if thats quite the right word for it, in its temporary home. Shockingly, it works! (so far)



Not exactly the most elegant of solutions, but after six weeks with just a tablet I have a real computer again! And some small proof that I'm not _entirely_ useless. I dont think I've ever been so happy to see the Windows desktop before...

I have seen in more than a few places a lot of complaints about ASUS's customer support services. I think therfore I should add that my experience with the _Advance Replacement RMA Service_ provided by thier support here in Europe has been very good indeed.


----------



## wirk

^This is similar to my temporary setup with the X99-E WS:



Mobo is installed on the tray from the Lian Li PC-D8000 fat case, I am waiting for the H240-X CPU watercooler for installation in the case.


----------



## TheGovernment

I'll be testing out the Advance replacement tomorrow. My new bios chip showed up and no go (of course, same 61 code over and over). I'm picking up an extra MSI xpower AC board tomorrow to test out and will see which I like better and sell the other one. If I like them both a bunch, I'm gonna build another system for upstairs, since I will have 2 of everything but the processor.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I'll be testing out the Advance replacement tomorrow. My new bios chip showed up and no go (of course, same 61 code over and over). I'm picking up an extra MSI xpower AC board tomorrow to test out and will see which I like better and sell the other one. If I like them both a bunch, I'm gonna build another system for upstairs, since I will have 2 of everything but the processor.


Will you name the other system "I like personalititties"?


----------



## scubadiver59

I'll take some better pictures when I have natural light--I started putting everything together tonight--but the X99-E WS really is buried under all those video cards!!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I'll take some better pictures when I have natural light--I started putting everything together tonight--but the X99-E WS really is buried under all those video cards!!


I see that you have 7 cards now.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I see that you have 7 cards now.


Noted that immediatly too and as far as I can see the cards take power supply from the motherboard (as opposed to powered extender cables)







Each card can take from the PCIe bus up to 75W, the total would be 7x75W= 525W, is this the case here?

P.S. My dream plan is to make something like this but with watercooled cards converted to single slot, no extender cables needed then







.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Noted that immediatly too and as far as I can see the cards take power supply from the motherboard (as opposed to powered extender cables)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each card can take from the PCIe bus up to 75W, the total would be 7x75W= 525W, is this the case here?
> 
> P.S. My dream plan is to make something like this but with watercooled cards converted to single slot, no extender cables needed then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What are the applications that could utilize this power?
And what programming language does it use?


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What are the applications that could utilize this power?
> And what programming language does it use?


Fluid flow, C++, MPI. Too many GPUs are never enough


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Fluid flow, C++, MPI. Too many GPUs are never enough


It would be a dream machine as a desktop artist impression rendering server!


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Fluid flow, C++, MPI. Too many GPUs are never enough


Fluid flow definitely, I can vouch for that. CAD software isn't exactly GPU-light when creating component models, but the moment you start using any of the mechanical or flow simulation features they just devour graphics power like no other program I have ever used.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Fluid flow, C++, MPI. Too many GPUs are never enough


I thought that nvidia only supports CUDA


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I see that you have 7 cards now.


The "six cards" reference I made before wasn't a restriction to the mobo, but to the rig builder on this site...they only allow you to put in six GPUs, not seven!!

I told them that they needed to fix this...and it would also be nice if I could add another PSU to the rig builder.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> The "six cards" reference I made before wasn't a restriction to the mobo, but to the rig builder on this site...they only allow you to put in six GPUs, not seven!! I told them that they needed to fix this...and it would also be nice if I could add another PSU to the rig builder.


This is ridiculous restriction, where it is coming from? From the times when mobos had only maximum of 6 PCIe slots???

In fact I've been thinking about eight GPUs since in some applications, even number and especially the power of two of GPUs is ideal. Eight GPUs could be installed in the X-99-E WS in a symmetric way by noting that first slot is PCIe x16 while all others are PCIe x8, when all slots are occupied. Splitting the first x16 slot into two x8 slots would add the eighth slot and all the eight slots would be then operating symmetrically in the x8 configuration. But to make this possible a right PCIe splitter would be needed. While PCIe splitters exist it is not clear if they would work with this mobo. It is said that PCIe splitting has to be supported by the mobo BIOS, this is called PCIe bifurcation. On the other hand there are PCIe extender boxes which can be apparently be connected to any mobo and the splitting is working. Any further information in this topic will be appreciated.


----------



## Creator

That looks like something capable of mining, running scientific software, rendering, and gaming at 120fps all at the same time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I thought that nvidia only supports CUDA


You can go with OpenCL for AMD based GPU computing.

Someone should buy 7x 295s and see if they can run 14 GPUs...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> That looks like something capable of mining, running scientific software, rendering, and gaming at 120fps all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go with OpenCL for AMD based GPU computing.
> 
> Someone should buy *7x 295s* and see if they can run 14 GPUs...


Yea but the cards where nvidia that's why i asked.

14 GPUS!
That is some serious power


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ...While PCIe splitters exist it is not clear if they would work with this mobo. It is said that PCIe splitting has to be supported by the mobo BIOS, this is called PCIe bifurcation. On the other hand there are PCIe extender boxes which can be apparently be connected to any mobo and the splitting is working. Any further information in this topic will be appreciated.


I also would like more info on this. Anybody?


----------



## bcuzz

I am working on a build and searching for a case.
Will the X99-E WS work in a Fractal Arc XL case?
pcpartpicker says they are incompatible.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcuzz*
> 
> I am working on a build and searching for a case.
> Will the X99-E WS work in a Fractal Arc XL case?
> pcpartpicker says they are incompatible.


May i suggest this Caselabs Mercury S8.
And if you want to watercool then use external watercooling like the Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator with the Phobya radiator stand triple 3x120.


----------



## Margammor

Hi all. After some diasters with the X99-DL, I have build a super smooth running X99 based on the X99 RVE.

My next build (office version) is based on the X99-E WS and this one will be my primary workstation (photographer and videographer as well as 3D artist impressions). Components are coming in, so I started to build it. Case is a Lian Li PC-D600, PSU put in now (Corsair AX 1200i) and the WS is placed as well as the CPU.

Some questions?
- I want to put in a Thunderbolt EX card. The manual states that slot _X2 is auto switching for the Thunderbolt cards *defaulting then to x2 and no X8);
- My GPU occupies 2 slots, so I cannot use slot _X2 if I put the GPU in slot _X1

Anyone with the same confuguration and how it has been solved. I will put in 203 other PCIe cards (Muskin x 2 and a PCIe x4 SSD card (2 normal SSD's in it)


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ...While PCIe splitters exist it is not clear if they would work with this mobo. It is said that PCIe splitting has to be supported by the mobo BIOS, this is called PCIe bifurcation. On the other hand there are PCIe extender boxes which can be apparently be connected to any mobo and the splitting is working. Any further information in this topic will be appreciated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I also would like more info on this. Anybody?


It is not easy to get conclusive info on this. On one hand there are claims mobo has to support bifurcation in order to split the PCIe slots. There are passive and active splitter cards available from some companies, e.g. Supermicro but it is not clear if they work only exclusively with their motherboards. On the other hand there are PCIe expander boxes like the one here, they are just connected to a PCIe slot and work apparently with any PC. It is similar with the expansion backplanes. There are also commony available PCIe x4 ->x1 splitters. Thus it seems splitting PCIe 3.0 x16 slot into 2x PCIe 3.0 x8 is doable but no proven off-the-shelf device is available for this.


----------



## Creator

When my Titans eventually go out of warranty (they have about year and 2 months left or more), I am going to single slot mod these cards and keep them in the system as dedicated compute cards. Then I'll still be able to add two new gaming cards below them.

1 -- Titan
2 -- Titan
3 -- Titan
4 -- SB ZXR
5 -- Pascal or AMD equiv
6 -- Empty
7 -- Pascal or AMD equiv

And this is why, I am very happy I went with the X99-E WS. Only this board really gives me the ability to do that, while keeping what will be my future gaming GPUs running at a full 16x PCIe 3.0 bandwidth. And since the Titans won't always be running, there will plenty of instances where I actually get that true 16x all the way back to the CPU.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> When my Titans eventually go out of warranty (they have about year and 2 months left or more), I am going to single slot mod these cards and keep them in the system as dedicated compute cards. Then I'll still be able to add two new gaming cards below them.
> 
> 1 -- Titan
> 2 -- Titan
> 3 -- Titan
> 4 -- SB ZXR
> 5 -- Pascal or AMD equiv
> 6 -- Empty
> 7 -- Pascal or AMD equiv
> 
> And this is why, I am very happy I went with the X99-E WS. Only this board really gives me the ability to do that, while keeping what will be my future gaming GPUs running at a full 16x PCIe 3.0 bandwidth. And since the Titans won't always be running, there will plenty of instances where I actually get that true 16x all the way back to the CPU.


Are you having any issues with your sb zxr i am having the issue where the sound just quits working until i reboot or hibernate. Note i have also tried my old xfi card as well and it has the same issue on the board.


----------



## weinstein888

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/

55 freaking votes man. Keep going guys!! Vote by hitting + through Facebook if you don't want to make a Thinkcell account.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Are you having any issues with your sb zxr i am having the issue where the sound just quits working until i reboot or hibernate. Note i have also tried my old xfi card as well and it has the same issue on the board.


No issues with my ZXR here. Sometimes my PC stays up for a week before rebooting. I do have onboard sound disabled - maybe try checking that if you have not yet.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

My ZxR works fine.

Oh here's a video of my new build! She runs, she posts!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Oh here's a video of my new build! She runs, she posts!


She's sexy rig







. But isn't your monitor positioned too high on the shelf? I mean from the ergonomic point of view head should be facing a bit downward wrt the monitor.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> When my Titans eventually go out of warranty (they have about year and 2 months left or more), I am going to single slot mod these cards and keep them in the system as dedicated compute cards. Then I'll still be able to add two new gaming cards below them.
> 1 -- Titan
> 2 -- Titan
> 3 -- Titan
> 4 -- SB ZXR
> 5 -- Pascal or AMD equiv
> 6 -- Empty
> 7 -- Pascal or AMD equiv
> And this is why, I am very happy I went with the X99-E WS. Only this board really gives me the ability to do that, while keeping what will be my future gaming GPUs running at a full 16x PCIe 3.0 bandwidth. And since the Titans won't always be running, there will plenty of instances where I actually get that true 16x all the way back to the CPU.


It has been proved that for gaming PCIe 3.0 x16 bandwidth has no impact whatsoever, x8 and even x4 is no difference at all. In your case when you will be running all cards at the same time in the x8 mode, gaming will be perfect but with heavy computing applications transferring a lot of data in x8 some bottlenecks may show up though this is not certain. In any, case the first slot is always running at x16. Maybe there will be found a way to split it into 2 x8 so you will be able to run with 8 cards







.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> My ZxR works fine.
> 
> Oh here's a video of my new build! She runs, she posts!


lol
Smart ZXR installation


----------



## marcinciszewicz

Since I've made up my mind on getting the board, despite some horror stories I've read in this very thread, I'd have two quick questions:

First, corect me if I'm wrong, but has the board undergone a revision, and if so, how to check version number without examining the PCB directly? Apart from manufacturer's part number (90SB04Q0-M0EAY0), I have nothing to work with in this regard.

Second, while I'm not going to experiment with overclocking too much, and will probably stick to the QVL while choosing further parts, I'm completely in the woods as far as a worthy enclosure for the rig is concerned. I'd be very thankful for any suggestions on the matter, especially since I can't cheat by going Caselabs due to my geographical location and pesky things like customs duties. Besides, it only has to house the system for a while, or until I do all the necessary modifications to a Stacker 810 I've found.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> No issues with my ZXR here. Sometimes my PC stays up for a week before rebooting. I do have onboard sound disabled - maybe try checking that if you have not yet.


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly. But i do have some other questions do you have fast boot disabled in the bios i am wondering if that is a problem i am seeing it referenced on other asus boards and sound cards


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Anyone here struggling with the fan channel control? I can get it to set perfectly in the BIOS, but when I go into windows, Channel 3 disables.

Edit: Uninstalled AISuite3 and now the fan control works perfect. I prefer bios control, it actually works.


----------



## Klocek001

Phanteks Enthoo Pro or Zalman H1. I'm a H1 owner myself, it's not a 5 star case but if you want more info switch to Polish and PM me.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> lol
> Smart ZXR installation


lol yeah, I was like "Hmmm, airflow... hmmm..."

This is my first intel setup since probably 1999, any suggestions/tips before I start overclocking? Things i should avoid doing, things I should be doing?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> lol yeah, I was like "Hmmm, airflow... hmmm..."
> 
> This is my first intel setup since probably 1999, any suggestions/tips before I start overclocking? Things i should avoid doing, things I should be doing?


I am not the one to ask


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm having stability issues going above 4GHz. Is this because i'm using XMP?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm prime stable at 4.2GHz with 100MHz bclk x42mult. I go above this I crash. Most everything else is set auto except for core voltage, I have that set at 1.25 (I've tried up to 1.3v and haven't gained stability).

Any suggestions? CPU is a 5960x. Maybe RMA it?


----------



## TheGovernment

Try a 125 BLK. You can't RMA a chip because it doesn't OC as far as you want lol. Use more Cache voltage, if it's on auto, thats usually why it's hitting a wall.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Adjusted the voltage to 2.010 for input, 1.3 for core voltage, and 1.25 I believe for the cache/ring setting. Seems to be getting more stable.







Still haven't pushed the blk past 100 as the first time I used XMP125mhz with it and it would crash above 4ghz. SHould I try throwing it up to that level now and messing around?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Adjusted the voltage to 2.010 for input, 1.3 for core voltage, and 1.25 I believe for the cache/ring setting. Seems to be getting more stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven't pushed the blk past 100 as the first time I used XMP125mhz with it and it would crash above 4ghz. SHould I try throwing it up to that level now and messing around?


I would give it a shot. When I had my last WS board, it liked 125 way more, could easily get a stable 4.5 OC vs my older WS that liked 100....


----------



## SkiMountaineer

My X99-E WS is happy to run 104 base clock for long periods of time, though I'm considering 103 or 102 for what I set for the long term, just due to the occasional bad warm boot that I sometimes see. 104 x 44 is nice and fast... I've got 44 on half the cores then step down to 43 for full operation.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm stable at 125 and whatever gets me to 4.25GHz. I will try higher but do you have recommendations for settings? A lot of things I don't yet quite know how to adjust.


----------



## FreeElectron

I always confused blck with base clock!
What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Creator

I think there difference is one of them only adjusts for the CPU only, whereas the other overclocks everything. I've only used the 100 strap myself. If it works I'm not fixing what isn't broken!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think there difference is one of them only adjusts for the CPU only, whereas the other overclocks everything. I've only used the 100 strap myself. If it works I'm not fixing what isn't broken!


The strap is the one that overclocks everything?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

The base clock (i.e., BCLK) is called the 'base' clock because it is the source of most other frequencies in the system. It is multiplied by various ratios (known as multipliers or dividers, but which of these terms is used is not really important as long as you understand they all are just ratios) to create everything else.

The first ratio that is applied is the "strap". The strap takes whatever your base clock is and divides it by a ratio that results in a usable frequency for DMI and PCIE I/O. If we didn't have straps, or before straps existed, you couldn't take your base clock very high because the base clock was also your PCIE frequency. Or you could say that long ago there was only a single strap and it was a 1:1 ratio. What we call the 100 strap is really just a 1:1 ratio between base clock and PCIE clock. The 125 strap is a 5:4 ratio that lets you run 125 base clock at the same time as 100 PCIE clock. And so on. If you bump up your base clock, the PCIE frequency will adjust by the same ratio according to which "strap" you're using.

Additional rambling about straps: if it was considered worthwhile to spend all the resources to develop PCIE (or later generation) devices that could handle clock speeds significantly higher than 100MHz, then we wouldn't need straps; we could just go back to using BCLK for the PCIE clock like before. But think about it, if you're developing graphics cards or sound or I/O cards you don't really want to have to spend money and time on dealing with taking some crazy bus frequency that some overclocker throws at you and making sure your device will still work with it, right? You'd much rather spend your budget on making the best card you can and not on the basics of wrestling with its input conditions. Therefore many PCIE cards of all types just do not deal with anything too far over 105 Mhz. Why should they. And that is a big part of why the strap ratio exists, so that you can still drive your CPU way faster but still keep the PCIE bus running at a sane I/O speed for these other devices.

Next we have various other ratios that get used for other purposes. There is the cpu multiplier -- multiply base clock by cpu mult and you get your core frequency. Or rather, you get your max core frequency in turbo mode when the cores are not speed-stepped or otherwise downclocked or dormant. There is also the cache multiplier, very similar except that currently I don't think the cache has any speed stepping or C-states (hope someone can correct me here). Meanwhile, there are another two ratios that translate your base clock to your DRAM frequency. First there is one which is either 1:1 or 4:3, so this creates a list of available DRAM frequencies that are multiples of either your base clock or one-and-a-third times your base clock. Finally, to multiply up to actual DDR4 speeds there is one last ratio that gets you there. These X99 boards give us indirect control over that multiplier by just giving us a menu of target speeds and then the system figures out the multiplier to use.

Some may wonder why this all has to be so specific -- if so many different DRAM frequencies are available, why not all frequencies instead of specific choices -- why all this business with multipliers and dividers. Underlying all that is that these frequencies have to be generated by very high precision circuitry with very little jitter, and there's no cheaply efficient way to generate several different frequencies for a system, at any frequency you want to ask for, all at the same time, in a fully adjustable manner. Not yet or not for a reasonable cost. What we have, instead, is one very reliable and steady base clock, plus some accurate divider circuitry that can be digitally selected to add it into a circuit. That means only certain target frequencies will be available, but these systems still give us more than enough choice to get what we need. Especially since after you get your multipliers all set you can still tweak your base clock not only by 1Mhz steps but by steps as small as ~10 KHz (the actual steps are different but the controls for this in the BIOS tend to round to one tenth of a megahertz). So no matter what final speed you want you can pretty much always get within a few Mhz of it plus or minus.

The actual EEs on board could give a much more complete and accurate description and could correct any errors I've made, but I figured I'd put in the time to make at least this basic explanation.

The TLR for this post is as follows:

1. If you change your base clock you change all other frequencies in the system because they all depend on it.
2. If you change just your cpu multiplier, it changes only the core speed for your processor. Same story for your cache multiplier.
3. Changing your base clock will change the range of available DRAM speeds. If you increased your BCLK a lot, you may have just boosted your RAM to a frequency faster than it or your memory controller can really handle at your current voltage and memory timings, so you may need to adjust those, or adjust your target DRAM speed back down. This of course may still be a "win" overall if you get a faster CPU and still good enough memory results.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> The base clock (i.e., BCLK) is called the 'base' clock because it is the source of most other frequencies in the system. It is multiplied by various ratios (known as multipliers or dividers, but which of these terms is used is not really important as long as you understand they all are just ratios) to create everything else.
> 
> The first ratio that is applied is the "strap". The strap takes whatever your base clock is and divides it by a ratio that results in a usable frequency for DMI and PCIE I/O. If we didn't have straps, or before straps existed, you couldn't take your base clock very high because the base clock was also your PCIE frequency. Or you could say that long ago there was only a single strap and it was a 1:1 ratio. What we call the 100 strap is really just a 1:1 ratio between base clock and PCIE clock. The 125 strap is a 5:4 ratio that lets you run 125 base clock at the same time as 100 PCIE clock. And so on. If you bump up your base clock, the PCIE frequency will adjust by the same ratio according to which "strap" you're using.
> 
> Additional rambling about straps: if it was considered worthwhile to spend all the resources to develop PCIE (or later generation) devices that could handle clock speeds significantly higher than 100MHz, then we wouldn't need straps; we could just go back to using BCLK for the PCIE clock like before. But think about it, if you're developing graphics cards or sound or I/O cards you don't really want to have to spend money and time on dealing with taking some crazy bus frequency that some overclocker throws at you and making sure your device will still work with it, right? You'd much rather spend your budget on making the best card you can and not on the basics of wrestling with its input conditions. Therefore many PCIE cards of all types just do not deal with anything too far over 105 Mhz. Why should they. And that is a big part of why the strap ratio exists, so that you can still drive your CPU way faster but still keep the PCIE bus running at a sane I/O speed for these other devices.
> 
> Next we have various other ratios that get used for other purposes. There is the cpu multiplier -- multiply base clock by cpu mult and you get your core frequency. Or rather, you get your max core frequency in turbo mode when the cores are not speed-stepped or otherwise downclocked or dormant. There is also the cache multiplier, very similar except that currently I don't think the cache has any speed stepping or C-states (hope someone can correct me here). Meanwhile, there are another two ratios that translate your base clock to your DRAM frequency. First there is one which is either 1:1 or 4:3, so this creates a list of available DRAM frequencies that are multiples of either your base clock or one-and-a-third times your base clock. Finally, to multiply up to actual DDR4 speeds there is one last ratio that gets you there. These X99 boards give us indirect control over that multiplier by just giving us a menu of target speeds and then the system figures out the multiplier to use.
> 
> Some may wonder why this all has to be so specific -- if so many different DRAM frequencies are available, why not all frequencies instead of specific choices -- why all this business with multipliers and dividers. Underlying all that is that these frequencies have to be generated by very high precision circuitry with very little jitter, and there's no cheaply efficient way to generate several different frequencies for a system, at any frequency you want to ask for, all at the same time, in a fully adjustable manner. Not yet or not for a reasonable cost. What we have, instead, is one very reliable and steady base clock, plus some accurate divider circuitry that can be digitally selected to add it into a circuit. That means only certain target frequencies will be available, but these systems still give us more than enough choice to get what we need. Especially since after you get your multipliers all set you can still tweak your base clock not only by 1Mhz steps but by steps as small as ~10 KHz (the actual steps are different but the controls for this in the BIOS tend to round to one tenth of a megahertz). So no matter what final speed you want you can pretty much always get within a few Mhz of it plus or minus.
> 
> The actual EEs on board could give a much more complete and accurate description and could correct any errors I've made, but I figured I'd put in the time to make at least this basic explanation.
> 
> The TLR for this post is as follows:
> 
> 1. If you change your base clock you change all other frequencies in the system because they all depend on it.
> 2. If you change just your cpu multiplier, it changes only the top core speed for your processor. Same story for your cache multiplier.
> 3. Changing your base clock will change the range of available DRAM speeds. If you increased your BCLK a lot, you may have just boosted your RAM to a frequency faster than it or your memory controller can really handle at your current voltage and memory timings, so you may need to adjust those, or adjust your target DRAM speed back down. This of course may still be a "win" overall if you get a faster CPU and still good enough memory results.


Thanks
I read the TLR version
And will read the other version when i have time (as it requires further research)
I am also planning on the same Mobo, RAM and CPU like the ones on your sig


----------



## TheGovernment

So, I've been getting the run around from Asus now on my RMA. It's been 5 days since they said they were shipping out my new board... and nothing. I've been trying to get in touch with them for 5 days now and no one knows anything about anything lol. I've got my RMA number and waiting for my email so I can crossship but now it's not in the system they tell me.....

Well tonight, I said screw it and bought a MSI Xpower AC. The bios is a bit crude but has some simply amazing features that I wish the Asus had. It shows a pic of the board and every connector and whats connected to it! kinda neat. I may keep this board for good and sell off the WS but unsure yet.

2 things I noticed, I like the spacing of the WS-E's PCI-e and M.2 much better. I found that OC'ing is easier on the MSI, everything just works, XMP 1 or 2 without messing with VCCSA or any other voltages. I got a 4.58GHZ oc on 1.32v whereas the WS too almost 1.36 for the same OC. The MSI has some strange placement for things but I like the double Bios and PCI-e switches (though neither is that big of a deal)

So, I've got it running OCCT for the last 4 hours with my memory at 3200 and CPU at 4.58ghz and temps under 60C







No one hiccup with the msi yet, thats more than I can say about my 4 WS boards lol.

I still will give the RMA'd board a **** before I do anything.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Ski, so if I change my multiplier for the CPU, should I also change my cache frequency?

Can't seem to get above 4.25GHz, (I can hit 4.5GHz and load into windows, but it's not prime stable), however I'm unfamiliar with some of the overclocking since I was on AMD for years, kind of similar but not.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Ski, so if I change my multiplier for the CPU, should I also change my cache frequency?
> 
> Can't seem to get above 4.25GHz, (I can hit 4.5GHz and load into windows, but it's not prime stable), however I'm unfamiliar with some of the overclocking since I was on AMD for years, kind of similar but not.


Your cache should be close to what you main voltage is. In my case, cpu voltage was 1.32v and cache was 1.28v. Also remember that .2 ghz is not much of a gain really.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

What about the cache ratio? How does that work? I've so far just left that at 24 the entire time.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Your cache is going to run at a frequency equal to BCLK x cache multiplier, so if you're using base clock 100 and cache mult 24, your cache is only running at 2.4Ghz. Or if you were at bclk 125 and cache mult 24 that would be running the cache at 3Ghz.

It's pretty simple to just tell your cache to run at 100 x 38 or 125 x 30, for a resulting speed of 3.8 or 3.75Ghz. Up to somewhere around that speed the cache should in most cases not even need any special voltage and ought to be fine leaving VCache set to auto. Or at the very least, auto cache voltage ought to support your cache running at 3.6Ghz. There's no real reason to run it any slower. Cache frequency doesn't have as much impact on your overall system performance as cpu frequency and DRAM frequency and timings, but it's not insignificant either.

If you are interested in running your cache faster than around 3.8-3.9 you can experiment with manual or offset cache voltage instead of auto.


----------



## weinstein888

Hey SkiMountaineer, did you ever get that issue solved with your memory slot or did you have to RMA your board? Or are you just dealing with it for now?


----------



## actor

I got my board and i have 2 main questions:

Bios is the latest version...

1- i bought a 32 gb ram kit, 2133mhz . I am having trouble to get all of the 4 ram sticks correctly identified. The bios sees either just 16 or 24 gb and sometimes if i have all 4 sticks installed, it dows not post

2- to power the cpu i need to plug both 8 pin cpu power connectors right?

Thanks and cheers


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Hey SkiMountaineer, did you ever get that issue solved with your memory slot or did you have to RMA your board? Or are you just dealing with it for now?


I changed to a 64GB memory kit, and there was no available kit of that size rated/binned over 2800 anyway. So, combining that with the knowledge that most people are getting similar results at 2666-2800 and lower latencies as they are with 3000-3200+ and higher latencies, overall I just don't mind that I'm running 64GB at 2766 now. That's good enough for me. I could see RMAing on principle but I just don't want to deal. The other thing is that it could be just the IMC of my cpu that is weak, and RMAing both cpu and board just sounds like a pain.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *actor*
> 
> I got my board and i have 2 main questions:
> 
> Bios is the latest version...
> 
> 1- i bought a 32 gb ram kit, 2133mhz . I am having trouble to get all of the 4 ram sticks correctly identified. The bios sees either just 16 or 24 gb and sometimes if i have all 4 sticks installed, it dows not post
> 
> 2- to power the cpu i need to plug both 8 pin cpu power connectors right?
> 
> Thanks and cheers


Make sure you've got the RAM in the right four slots. I've seen a lot of users assume it was one color when they really weren't reading the manual carefully enough. You want to have 4 sticks in A0, B0, C0, D0.

You did not mention any of your BIOS settings. Some combinations of frequencies, voltages, multipliers, etc. will attempt to drive your memory too hard and therefore will not pass the power-on self test (POST). Try loading safe defaults in the BIOS, saving, and rebooting. If still no good, try re-seating every stick, and make sure you hear or feel two clicks, one from each end of the slot. It can require a lot of pressure to mount DDR4 in some cases. If or when I do this, I remove and reinstall each stick twice just for the small amount of friction on the contacts to help make sure they are conducting well, probably only superstition but can't hurt. If re-seating and safe defaults doesn't get all 4 to post, experiment with the DRAM training settings, and double check that your RAM is getting the correct voltage. Is your kit on the qualified list for this board? Or at least is it the 32GB version of a 16GB kit that appears on the qualified list?


----------



## scubadiver59

Well, I ran into a problem when trying to boot that 7-GPU build...the system won't post and I got the following errors:

*D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of resources* and *D6 - No Console Output Devices are found*

I was getting two different beep codes, 8 long, and 1long-3short along with those two mentioned above.

So, I disconnected all but four of the cards, Slots 1-3-5-7, and was finally able to get the system up and running albeit w/o Turbo Mode due to something, but that was okay...I had a system.

I updated the BIOS and tried adding the missing GPUs back, one card at a time...and I got as far as Slots 1-2-3-5-7...five cards.

So, I tried for six cards...this time I got no beep errors, but the system was running through its codes and each time it hit *79 - CSM Initialization*, it went into a loop of system checks, always stopping at "79" and repeating the cycle. Nothing goes on or off, the fans keep running as do the GPUs, but the system never posts up.

So, I'm stuck at five GPUs: six doesn't work, and I haven't gone back to seven cards to see if I get the D4 error...getting an error and not being to post on six cards is enough for now.

Anyone have any suggestions?

System Setup:
Asus X99-E WS (of course)
Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W Desktop Processor BX80648I75930K
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB DDR4 2800 (PC4-22400) Extreme Performance Memory Kit Model F4-2800C16Q-32GRK
Corsair H105 cooler
2x Corsair AX-1200 PSUs (Add2PSU adapter)
3M PCIe Risers (for GPUs)
4x MSI GTX-970 Gaming 4G Golden Edition GPUs
3x MSI GTX-970 Gaming 4G GPUs (only one in use)

Latest pictures...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, I ran into a problem when trying to boot that 7-GPU build...the system won't post and I got the following errors:
> 
> *D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of resources* and *D6 - No Console Output Devices are found*
> 
> I was getting two different beep codes, 8 long, and 1long-3short along with those two mentioned above.
> 
> So, I disconnected all but four of the cards, Slots 1-3-5-7, and was finally able to get the system up and running albeit w/o Turbo Mode due to something, but that was okay...I had a system.
> 
> I updated the BIOS and tried adding the missing GPUs back, one card at a time...and I got as far as Slots 1-2-3-5-7...five cards.
> 
> So, I tried for six cards...this time I got no beep errors, but the system was running through its codes and each time it hit *79 - CSM Initialization*, it went into a loop of system checks, always stopping at "79" and repeating the cycle. Nothing goes on or off, the fans keep running as do the GPUs, but the system never posts up.
> 
> So, I'm stuck at five GPUs: six doesn't work, and I haven't gone back to seven cards to see if I get the D4 error...getting an error and not being to post on six cards is enough for now.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> System Setup:
> Asus X99-E WS (of course)
> Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W Desktop Processor BX80648I75930K
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB DDR4 2800 (PC4-22400) Extreme Performance Memory Kit Model F4-2800C16Q-32GRK
> Corsair H105 cooler
> 2x Corsair AX-1200 PSUs (Add2PSU adapter)
> 3M PCIe Risers (for GPUs)
> 4x MSI GTX-970 Gaming 4G Golden Edition GPUs
> 3x MSI GTX-970 Gaming 4G GPUs (only one in use)
> 
> Latest pictures...


I don't know any solution but i will try to help with some google results


rog asus.com - CSM Error 79 on BIOS boot
ASUSTek Computer Inc. - [Problem]Qcode error 79 Initialization
Overclockers.com - RAMPAGE IV EXTREME CODE 79
Sevenforums.com - CSM initialization Error with RAM
tomshardware.com - Random freezes, crash and restart on bios
You can also contact asus's rep in ocn.

Please keep us informed


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I don't think I can get it up above 4.25GHz and be prime95 stable.







I'll do a video and go over my BIOS later. Maybe someone can point out my flaws.


----------



## M125

Just so people can get a second opinion on ECC being enabled since BIOS 0702, here is AIDA64 confirming ECC support:



Motherboard: X99-E WS
Processor: Xeon E5-1650 V3
RAM: x4 Samsung M393A1G40DB0-CPB 2133MHz ECC REG DDR4

Everything bone stock until I find time to tinker again.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I don't think I can get it up above 4.25GHz and be prime95 stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do a video and go over my BIOS later. Maybe someone can point out my flaws.


Oh no! That means you won't be able to dedicate this rig to running prime95 all the time at 4.25GHz!

... and that's about all it means!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I wanted to at least hit 4.5GHz prime stable. Don't want to start processing something heavy and have the thing crash on me while doing something important.


----------



## weinstein888

Gah...It just bothers me so much that I need to up the VCCSA by .237v and channel A and B DRAM voltage (for slot B) to 1.35 to even reach my 2400 XMP. I know we've talked about this issue SkiMountaineer, but maybe someone else with the board has had the issue. It may be the IMC on my CPU, but a faulty memory slot also isn't out of the question. What are my options?

Also, shameless promotion of waterblocks for our babies: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## FreeElectron

@scubadiver59
How are things?


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I wanted to at least hit 4.5GHz prime stable. Don't want to start processing something heavy and have the thing crash on me while doing something important.


If you know you have an application you intend to run which uses the same instruction sets as heavily and continuously as certain versions of prime95, then by all means you're on the right track. But any application like that really ought to come with a disclaimer that (a) it should probably be run only at stock speed on this generation of processors, and that (b) if the user intends to use the application at anything higher than stock speed then they are encouraged to use the app itself as its own burn-in test.

In years past, there were fewer instruction sets available to processors and their impact on the current flow and therefore thermal profile was not as widely different from set to set. It was different, but not nearly as dramatically different. In those days, prime95 could be considered a better general burn-in test because one program driving your CPU at 100% for a long time was much more similar to any other program driving your CPU at 100% for a long time. Admittedly to the contrary, prime95 indeed provided a specially chosen workload that drew a higher current, thus it was valuable as an out-of-band test. But my point is that that was good as long as it was not WAY hotter than any other 100% load, just _somewhat_ hotter.

In 2014 that situation no longer holds for Haswell-E series processors. It's becoming more the case that target applications need to be their own burn-in test suite (although that's still impractical in many cases) because the particular mixture of instruction set usage that occurs has a potentially huge impact on the flow of power and rapid local generation of heat. The difference can be as much as 100 watts between one 100% load and another on an i7-5960X.

I think you know all this so I'm not trying to show you new information, I'm just putting this in the flow of discussion for the benefit of people who recently arrived.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Gah...It just bothers me so much that I need to up the VCCSA by .237v and channel A and B DRAM voltage (for slot B) to 1.35 to even reach my 2400 XMP. I know we've talked about this issue SkiMountaineer, but maybe someone else with the board has had the issue. It may be the IMC on my CPU, but a faulty memory slot also isn't out of the question. What are my options?
> 
> Also, shameless promotion of waterblocks for our babies: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


I hear ya, but those are not worrisome voltage levels, if you ask me. But I also don't suggest that my opinion is any better than others, especially others who have built and run more of these than I have. But my two cents from reviewing a lot of these forums since the X99 and Haswell-E launch is that VCCSA at +0.237v is nothing to worry about even remotely... all of the guides on this subject say to work within 0.8 to 1.15 or 1.2 volts and +0.237 puts you at a system agent voltage of 1.054, right? That's just not an issue, there is nothing wrong there. There is no case for even remotely talking about degradation from that as far as we know. If I'm wrong about that, may I be swiftly corrected.

As for 1.35 volts to your memory -- what's its rated voltage? I looked through your rig (the one on the left of the two) and I saw the manufacturer and size but not a model number or any ratings. What I've gathered from most X99 and Haswell-E discussions so far is that the build on all DDR4 is ready for 1.35v, just that some is so finely made and fortunately binned that the manufacturer is willing to print that if all other things go right, a particular part number will run on 1.2 or 1.25. In other words we may have the good luck and right combination of equipment to enjoy the power savings of a lower voltage, but up to about 1.35 or a small amount more we are really unlikely to hurt anything. Though I should mention that what I'm saying fits in a context of adequate ventilation -- if for any reason those memory sticks just aren't going to get good airflow, it makes sense to go all-out to find the lowest voltage you can manage to drive them with.


----------



## weinstein888

I'm not really concerned about degradation as these are, as you mentioned, safe values to be applying. It just bothers me that I NEED to up them just to achieve a speed that the manufacturer essentially promoted their product as being capable of at 1.2V. My memory kit is the GSkill Ripjaws 2400 rated 4x8GB with the black heatsinks - heat dissipation definitely isn't an issue as I have 2x 180mm SilverStone Air Penetrators pointed right up at my mobo with a 120mm rad/GT exhausting out the top (SilverStone TJ11). I'm trying to think of a method of evaluating what exactly is malfunctioning - it's really narrowed down to motherboard or CPU as I've swapped the memory around and it all functions fine with the exception of the B1 slot.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> If you know you have an application you intend to run which uses the same instruction sets as heavily and continuously as certain versions of prime95, then by all means you're on the right track. But any application like that really ought to come with a disclaimer that (a) it should probably be run only at stock speed on this generation of processors, and that (b) if the user intends to use the application at anything higher than stock speed then they are encouraged to use the app itself as its own burn-in test.
> 
> In years past, there were fewer instruction sets available to processors and their impact on the current flow and therefore thermal profile was not as widely different from set to set. It was different, but not nearly as dramatically different. In those days, prime95 could be considered a better general burn-in test because one program driving your CPU at 100% for a long time was much more similar to any other program driving your CPU at 100% for a long time. Admittedly to the contrary, prime95 indeed provided a specially chosen workload that drew a higher current, thus it was valuable as an out-of-band test. But my point is that that was good as long as it was not WAY hotter than any other 100% load, just _somewhat_ hotter.
> 
> In 2014 that situation no longer holds for Haswell-E series processors. It's becoming more the case that target applications need to be their own burn-in test suite (although that's still impractical in many cases) because the particular mixture of instruction set usage that occurs has a potentially huge impact on the flow of power and rapid local generation of heat. The difference can be as much as 100 watts between one 100% load and another on an i7-5960X.
> 
> I think you know all this so I'm not trying to show you new information, I'm just putting this in the flow of discussion for the benefit of people who recently arrived.


Nice, I did not know that. The last PC I built was in 2007, prior to that I built many between 1999 and 2004 heheh, so prime95 was my primary burn-in tool. So technically I might be able to run at 4.5GHz on certain things then, just depending on the instruction set and how the program operates it might be stable or might not be?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I'm not really concerned about degradation as these are, as you mentioned, safe values to be applying. It just bothers me that I NEED to up them just to achieve a speed that the manufacturer essentially promoted their product as being capable of at 1.2V. My memory kit is the GSkill Ripjaws 2400 rated 4x8GB with the black heatsinks - heat dissipation definitely isn't an issue as I have 2x 180mm SilverStone Air Penetrators pointed right up at my mobo with a 120mm rad/GT exhausting out the top (SilverStone TJ11). I'm trying to think of a method of evaluating what exactly is malfunctioning - it's really narrowed down to motherboard or CPU as I've swapped the memory around and it all functions fine with the exception of the B1 slot.


My lpx 2800 kit needed 1.3v to be stable at any speed and its a 1.2v kit. My current hyperx kit needs 1.35v stock 2800.


----------



## scubadiver59

Called ASUS about the issue with my motherboard, and this is what the engineer said:

In the BIOS Boot Menu...
Change the CSM setting from the default "Auto" to "Enabled"
Change the Boot Device Control to "UEFI and Legacy OpROM" (default)
Change the Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices to "UEFI Driver First" (default is "Legacy OpROM first")

I'm at work now, but I'll go home and try this later tonight and report either success...or further failure.

But I hope the ASUS engineer was right...then I'll have all seven cards up and running.

Then comes the folding...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I don't know any solution but i will try to help with some google results
> 
> 
> rog asus.com - CSM Error 79 on BIOS boot
> ASUSTek Computer Inc. - [Problem]Qcode error 79 Initialization
> Overclockers.com - RAMPAGE IV EXTREME CODE 79
> Sevenforums.com - CSM initialization Error with RAM
> tomshardware.com - Random freezes, crash and restart on bios
> You can also contact asus's rep in ocn.
> 
> Please keep us informed


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> If you know you have an application you intend to run which uses the same instruction sets as heavily and continuously as certain versions of prime95, then by all means you're on the right track. But any application like that really ought to come with a disclaimer that (a) it should probably be run only at stock speed on this generation of processors, and that (b) if the user intends to use the application at anything higher than stock speed then they are encouraged to use the app itself as its own burn-in test.
> 
> In years past, there were fewer instruction sets available to processors and their impact on the current flow and therefore thermal profile was not as widely different from set to set. It was different, but not nearly as dramatically different. In those days, prime95 could be considered a better general burn-in test because one program driving your CPU at 100% for a long time was much more similar to any other program driving your CPU at 100% for a long time. Admittedly to the contrary, prime95 indeed provided a specially chosen workload that drew a higher current, thus it was valuable as an out-of-band test. But my point is that that was good as long as it was not WAY hotter than any other 100% load, just _somewhat_ hotter.
> 
> In 2014 that situation no longer holds for Haswell-E series processors. It's becoming more the case that target applications need to be their own burn-in test suite (although that's still impractical in many cases) because the particular mixture of instruction set usage that occurs has a potentially huge impact on the flow of power and rapid local generation of heat. The difference can be as much as 100 watts between one 100% load and another on an i7-5960X.
> 
> I think you know all this so I'm not trying to show you new information, I'm just putting this in the flow of discussion for the benefit of people who recently arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I did not know that. The last PC I built was in 2007, prior to that I built many between 1999 and 2004 heheh, so prime95 was my primary burn-in tool. So technically I might be able to run at 4.5GHz on certain things then, just depending on the instruction set and how the program operates it might be stable or might not be?
Click to expand...

Yes. Please forgive me for making a somewhat "flip" initial approach to this (in a previous post that was more sarcastic) based on a weak assumption that most people who find their way to this forum are aware of these things.

Not only is it the case that "technically you might be able to run at 4.5GHz on certain things" -- it's more like you can probably run at that speed on nearly anything other than the most hardcore full-time 100%-load scientific or mathematical computation or simulation. A reasonable test to ensure you should be able to run practically all other types of software at a given speed is to run a couple of hours of ASUS's RealBench test, and a couple hours of AIDA64's burn-in test and/or Intel XTU's different style of stress test. All of these reach very high peak power draw, but they do it with an attempt to avoid totally artificial and unrealistic sets of instructions sent to the processor. Some of the included tasks simulate modeling, rendering, and video encoding and other real-world usage at full load.


----------



## scubadiver59

I never quote myself, but...failure is the word for tonight.

Looks like another call to Asus!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Called ASUS about the issue with my motherboard, and this is what the engineer said:
> 
> In the BIOS Boot Menu...
> Change the CSM setting from the default "Auto" to "Enabled"
> Change the Boot Device Control to "UEFI and Legacy OpROM" (default)
> Change the Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices to "UEFI Driver First" (default is "Legacy OpROM first")
> 
> I'm at work now, but I'll go home and try this later tonight and report either success...or further failure.
> 
> But I hope the ASUS engineer was right...then I'll have all seven cards up and running.
> 
> Then comes the folding...


----------



## Macsmasher

There are two onboard NICs, an Intel 1210 and an Intel 1218-LM. Which would be considered the primary? Or is there one that's better? I've googled but can't find any specs on them.

I currently have the 1210 as the primary for the host system and the 1218 set up in Hyper-V for my VMs.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> There are two onboard NICs, an Intel 1210 and an Intel 1218-LM. Which would be considered the primary? Or is there one that's better? I've googled but can't find any specs on them.
> 
> I currently have the 1210 as the primary for the host system and the 1218 set up in Hyper-V for my VMs.


The i218LM is the PHY connected to the ethernet MAC integrated in the PCH, and the i210 is the second, fully seperate controller. They should be about equal in terms of performance and feature support - the i210 is the "default" add-on NIC for single-NIC addition and meant to equal the PCH-integrated MAC, with the i350-T2/T4 for adding in more ports using single controllers.

Previously you'd see the 82579 series of NICs used onboard (V/LM/LM variants depending on form factor and stuff).

EDIT: Ideally you should bond the two ports and let the driver load-balance the network load across the ports, but that requires support from your switch.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I never quote myself, but...failure is the word for tonight.
> 
> Looks like another call to Asus!


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> The i218LM is the PHY connected to the ethernet MAC integrated in the PCH, and the i210 is the second, fully seperate controller. They should be about equal in terms of performance and feature support - the i210 is the "default" add-on NIC for single-NIC addition and meant to equal the PCH-integrated MAC, with the i350-T2/T4 for adding in more ports using single controllers.
> 
> Previously you'd see the 82579 series of NICs used onboard (V/LM/LM variants depending on form factor and stuff).
> 
> EDIT: Ideally you should bond the two ports and let the driver load-balance the network load across the ports, but that requires support from your switch.


But if I team them together, I don't think I'll have two separate IP addresses on the network. Is that true? I need two separate IP addresses...one for the host and another for the VMs.


----------



## scubadiver59

Don't try calling Asus support today...they're closed for the holiday.

I thought that it was tomorrow...


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> But if I team them together, I don't think I'll have two separate IP addresses on the network. Is that true? I need two separate IP addresses...one for the host and another for the VMs.


It's true that you won't have two addresses, but the way Hyper-V works is by creating a virtual switch on top of an existing connection, where your host OS is only one of the "machines" connected. The VMs then also connect to said vswitch and get their own, independently allocated address(es).

Of course if by two IPs you mean two IPs in diffferent subnets/networks, seperate connections are the way to go unless you feel like getting into VLANs.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's not going to matter on the SB with any board that you're running 3-4x GPUs. That tiny of amount of extra heat will slowly runaway without any sort of active convection. This goes for X58, X79, and now X99.
> 
> Blocks are definitely not needed, but would be nice to have for those of us that want them.


So why does my X58 P6T7-WS have MIPS blocks to cool the PLX's and PCH ?

Because they roast driving four GPU's....

dunx

P.S. I'm not paying to debug a new product, I'm waiting for revision 2.0 and DDR4 prices I can justify paying.... maybe next year ?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, I ran into a problem when trying to boot that 7-GPU build...the system won't post and I got the following errors:
> *D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of resources* and *D6 - No Console Output Devices are found*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I never quote myself, but...failure is the word for tonight.
> Looks like another call to Asus!


Waaw man, I share your pain and great thanks for updating us on the status of this thing. This is absolutely critical information as I had a dream of building something similar and never ever ever got a thought something like this may happen in a workstation mobo with 7 slots, just because of my childish belief Asus making such mobo is preparing for full usage of its resources.

Now my thinking about this problem is that it is nasty overlook and entirely due to Asus not doing its obligatory homework. PCI resource allocation error simply means there is not enough space in BIOS memory allocated for these many PCIe cards with substatntial memory needs (I hope it is not even worse/stupid on behalf of Asus of not providing enumeration range for many cards). To get rid of this problem Asus has to rewrite and release new update to the BIOS which of course requires thorough testing of it. This is not a pleasant thing for you but you have to press them strong and hard to do this and they will not be willing to do it as it is a niche issue. This is absolutely doable but requires them to put effort.

OK, hopefully I am too dark here, maybe this is some other issue and can be solved without rewriting the BIOS


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, I ran into a problem when trying to boot that 7-GPU build...the system won't post and I got the following errors:
> 
> *D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of resources* and *D6 - No Console Output Devices are found*
> 
> I was getting two different beep codes, 8 long, and 1long-3short along with those two mentioned above.
> 
> So, I disconnected all but four of the cards, Slots 1-3-5-7, and was finally able to get the system up and running albeit w/o Turbo Mode due to something, but that was okay...I had a system.
> 
> I updated the BIOS and tried adding the missing GPUs back, one card at a time...and I got as far as Slots 1-2-3-5-7...five cards.
> 
> So, I tried for six cards...this time I got no beep errors, but the system was running through its codes and each time it hit *79 - CSM Initialization*, it went into a loop of system checks, always stopping at "79" and repeating the cycle. Nothing goes on or off, the fans keep running as do the GPUs, but the system never posts up.
> 
> So, I'm stuck at five GPUs: six doesn't work, and I haven't gone back to seven cards to see if I get the D4 error...getting an error and not being to post on six cards is enough for now.


To make some PCI system headroom for GPU's you could disable additional HDD controllers, a LAN port or similar non-essential items....

Worth a try ?

dunx


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> To make some PCI system headroom for GPU's you could disable additional HDD controllers, a LAN port or similar non-essential items....
> 
> Worth a try ?
> 
> dunx


Why should he?
The board is advertised as capable and it should perform as advertised.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why should he? The board is advertised as capable and it should perform as advertised.


Theoretically yes but guys at Asus have not assumed somebody will want to put 7 high-end graphics cards







. Which is of course not excuse for Asus







. I doubt if the elimination of small PCI devices helps but it is worth a try just in case enumeration for PCI devices ended. The worst case would be the BIOS memory too small for including more cards.

Anyway, updates on the status will be highly appreciated.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Theoretically yes but guys at Asus have not assumed somebody will want to put 7 high-end graphics cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Which is of course not excuse for Asus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I doubt if the elimination of small PCI devices helps but it is worth a try just in case enumeration for PCI devices ended. The worst case would be the BIOS memory too small for including more cards.
> 
> Anyway, updates on the status will be highly appreciated.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why should he?
> The board is advertised as capable and it should perform as advertised.


It's *SO* extreme I wouldn't think many would try it, ASUS don't advertise it as a seven way GPU capable device anywhwere I know of.

Quad SLI + a pair in Crossfire maybe, but science/engineering would more likely use a mixture of devices IMHO. RAID cards, ADC/DAC boards or whatever....

dunx

P.S. I'm sure similar complaints were made about my P6T7WS back in the day....

P.P.S. I would be happy to see it fixed with a BIOS update...... BOINC is a greedy animal !


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> It's *SO* extreme I wouldn't think many would try it, *ASUS don't advertise it as a seven way GPU capable device anywhwere I know of.
> *
> Quad SLI + a pair in Crossfire maybe, but science/engineering would more likely use a mixture of devices IMHO. RAID cards, ADC/DAC boards or whatever....
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. I'm sure similar complaints were made about my P6T7WS back in the day....
> 
> P.P.S. I would be happy to see it fixed with a BIOS update...... BOINC is a greedy animal !


It was not said as GPUs but it was said as PCI expansion which inherently includes GPUs.

manual Page 1-10


And in the specification page
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus - X99-E WS specifications*
> 
> Expansion Slots
> 7 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (single x16 or dual x16/x16 or triple x16/x16/x16 or quad x16/x16/x16/x16 or *seven x16/x8/x8/x8/x16/x8/x8*)


The 4-way limitation was mentioned because the current graphics cards can only support 4-way in *SLI* or *CROSSFIREX* modes and was stated as such
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus - X99-E WS specifications*
> 
> Multi-GPU Support
> Supports NVIDIA® 4-Way *SLI*™ Technology
> Supports AMD 4-Way *CrossFireX* Technology


Any way, we both agree that we want this issue to be resolved


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> It was not said as GPUs but it was said as PCI expansion which inherently includes GPUs. And in the specification page
> The 4-way limitation was mentioned because the current graphics cards can only support 4-way in *SLI* or *CROSSFIREX* modes and was stated as such
> Any way, we both agree that we want this issue to be resolved


It's a bit thorny issue since Asus probably assumed that high-end graphics cards are double slot so at most four of them will fit. But this is supposed to be top-of-the-range mobo
which really should be able to carry 7 graphics card, for example double slot converted to single slot with watercooling. In any case professional servers wiht mobos from Tyan or Supermicro do support 8 graphics cards.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> To make some PCI system headroom for GPU's you could disable additional HDD controllers, a LAN port or similar non-essential items....
> 
> Worth a try ?
> 
> dunx


Tried that to no avail... Good idea though!









I will try to call Asus again today...if they're still not on holiday!

EDIT:
They're still closed in observance of the holiday.









I guess I can't begrudge them for taking a 4-day break, I did thanks to the Government shutdown, but now I wonder about next week...I guess they'll be off on Thursday and Friday (1st & 2nd) of January !!


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Quad SLI + a pair in Crossfire maybe, but science/engineering would more likely use a mixture of devices IMHO. RAID cards, ADC/DAC boards or whatever....


Pretty much. At most you'd expect see quad-SLI/crossfire using dual-GPU cards (for the crazy CUDA/OpenCL people out there) with the remaining slots with stuff like Xeon Phi, HBA/RAIDcards, FPGAs, custom interfaces for lab equipment, high-performance NICs and the like.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> Pretty much. At most you'd expect see quad-SLI/crossfire using dual-GPU cards (for the crazy CUDA/OpenCL people out there) with the remaining slots with stuff like Xeon Phi, HBA/RAIDcards, FPGAs, custom interfaces for lab equipment, high-performance NICs and the like.


There are non-graphics applications of graphics cards in which the more cards the better.

It would be interesting to check if the problem reported here is limited only to graphics cards. That is insertion of 7 PCIe cards of some kind would not create problems. But such test would require PCIe 3.0 x8 cards to use all available PCIe lines, the reason is that the problem may be appearing only in fully loaded PCIe configuration.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> There are non-graphics applications of graphics cards in which the more cards the better.
> 
> It would be interesting to check if the problem reported here is limited only to graphics cards. That is insertion of 7 PCIe cards of some kind would not create problems. But such test would require PCIe 3.0 x8 cards to use all available PCIe lines, the reason is that the problem may be appearing only in fully loaded PCIe configuration.


Indeed, but at some point you make the jump and set up a proper card for GPU-intensive stuff. workstations are pretty much just there to code and test one.

For testing the PCIe.. I wonder if uni would loan me 5 FPGAs to test with....

(Also, if anyone wants to send me a (two maybe... I need one for a NAS as well..) shiny new Intel XL710-QDA2, please do XD)


----------



## scubadiver59

Asus is open today, Saturday (27th)...I've been on hold for 42min so far !!


----------



## zury

Hey guys, gonna join the club in January. I ll be building new X99 system, here s the specs:

*CPU*: 5960X
*MB*: Asus X99-E WS
*GPU*: Asus STRIX GTX 980
*CASE*: Phanteks Enthoo Pro (Black)
*PSU*: EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum
*CPU* Cooler: Noctua NH-U14s
*Case Fans (Front/Rear)*: beQuiet! Shadow Wings 2 140mm PWM
*SSD*: ??? (Samsung 850 Pro or Samsung XP941?)
*RAM*: ???

I won't be overclocking at all, I want stability/reliability/uptime. I ll be doing semi-automated trading, development (several VMs), lots of data analysis/processing. The computer will be up 24/5 and accessible via Remote Desktop. I will also be doing some 1440p gaming and production stuff (video/photo editing) in my spare time.

So here s the thing - I hate latencies and long post/boot time or any kind of lag/delay generally - I want my system to be as SWIFT as possible. What RAM and what SSD would you recommend? What BOOT times (DPC latencies, etc) do you experience with your X99-E WS builds?

Looking forward for your ideas / comments
Petr


----------



## scubadiver59

Finished with my Asus call...waited almost an hour to get through to someone...tech thought there was only a 10min wait...LoL -- wrong!!

While I was waiting, I checked all the slots again, in case I missed one combination, but nothing changed...still got the BIOS Error 79 when adding the 6th & 7th cards. One error variation was that I actually got a hard Error 79 halt, vice the normal vicious Error 79 cycle, when adding the 6th card with slots 1-2-3-4-5 + 7. A bit different, but just the same...Error 79, and the CSM, seems to be the issue.

I just don't think that they thought anyone would be crazy enough to put in seven GPUs.

Anyway, the new tech didn't have anything to add from the first rep; so, they just escalated it up to Asus directly, asking them to put seven GPUs on a motherboard and see if it works.

I can't wait to hear what they have to say...


----------



## Creator

I upgraded to 32gb of 4x8gb Crucial Sport DDR4, and this set cannot overclock like my 4x4GB set. It just will not boot at 2666 at all, when I had CL14 2666 running 1.25v on the 16GB set. I can at least get CL12 running at 2400 (not sure if stable at 1.25v, may need 1.3v), which will have to do for now. I had CL11 running at 1.3v, but Windows would BSOD. Oh well, maybe next year I'll have some 3000+ low CL RAM running.

Needed this upgrade as I will have a VM running the background with at least 4 CPU threads and 8 GB of RAM allocated to it. Might even need to up it to 8 threads and 16GB later on.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zury*
> 
> Hey guys, gonna join the club in January. I ll be building new X99 system, here s the specs:
> *CPU*: 5960X
> *MB*: Asus X99-E WS
> *GPU*: Asus STRIX GTX 980
> *CASE*: Phanteks Enthoo Pro (Black)
> *PSU*: EVGA SuperNOVA P2 1000W 80 PLUS Platinum
> *CPU* Cooler: Noctua NH-U14s
> *Case Fans (Front/Rear)*: beQuiet! Shadow Wings 2 140mm PWM
> *SSD*: ??? (Samsung 850 Pro or Samsung XP941?)
> *RAM*: ???
> I won't be overclocking at all, I want stability/reliability/uptime. I ll be doing semi-automated trading, development (several VMs), lots of data analysis/processing. The computer will be up 24/5 and accessible via Remote Desktop. I will also be doing some 1440p gaming and production stuff (video/photo editing) in my spare time.
> So here s the thing - I hate latencies and long post/boot time or any kind of lag/delay generally - I want my system to be as SWIFT as possible. What RAM and what SSD would you recommend? What BOOT times (DPC latencies, etc) do you experience with your X99-E WS builds?
> Looking forward for your ideas / comments
> Petr


Frankly I do not see any reason why you would need to have X99-E WS. You will do better with less complex mobo without dual PLX chips and 7 PCIe slots. Regarding the SSDs and latency times there is not much difference in boot times for the BIOS part for different mobos. Thus you may really save on the OS boot part by installing faster SSD's. Probably SSD RAID will provide better times than a single RAID. In 2015 there should appear PCIe 3.0 SSDs, faster than stuff available today. Intel P3700 series is a first sign of this though it is expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Finished with my Asus call...waited almost an hour to get through to someone...tech thought there was only a 10min wait...LoL -- wrong!! While I was waiting, I checked all the slots again, in case I missed one combination, but nothing changed...still got the BIOS Error 79 when adding the 6th & 7th cards. One error variation was that I actually got a hard Error 79 halt, vice the normal vicious Error 79 cycle, when adding the 6th card with slots 1-2-3-4-5 + 7. A bit different, but just the same...Error 79, and the CSM, seems to be the issue. I just don't think that they thought anyone would be crazy enough to put in seven GPUs. Anyway, the new tech didn't have anything to add from the first rep; so, they just escalated it up to Asus directly, asking them to put seven GPUs on a motherboard and see if it works. I can't wait to hear what they have to say...


Heh, I wonder if they have proper fixtures and riser cables to connect 7 cards to the mobo, maybe you can offer them help







. Another issue is how long it takes them to deploy your escalation... but let's be optimistic.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Heh, I wonder if they have proper fixtures and riser cables to connect 7 cards to the mobo, maybe you can offer them help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Another issue is how long it takes them to deploy your escalation... but let's be optimistic.


Yes, one would wonder...do they have riser cables--good ones...and if not, do they have seven water-cooled video cards laying around--with pump(s), tubing, radiators...

This may never get solved!!!


----------



## 2002dunx

Well I'm not buying one till you get them to sort it !










dunx

P.S. The most I managed to cram into my now tired old P6T7-WS was a GTX 480 + GTX 460 + HD 7950 + HD 5870......


----------



## zury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Frankly I do not see any reason why you would need to have X99-E WS. You will do better with less complex mobo without dual PLX chips and 7 PCIe slots. Regarding the SSDs and latency times there is not much difference in boot times for the BIOS part for different mobos. Thus you may really save on the OS boot part by installing faster SSD's. Probably SSD RAID will provide better times than a single RAID. In 2015 there should appear PCIe 3.0 SSDs, faster than stuff available today. Intel P3700 series is a first sign of this though it is expensive.


You are right about unnecessary complexity but those PLX chips are the only thing I would like removed (apart from complexity they add heat and latency). I just don t really like other X99 mobos that much, what MOBO option would YOU suggest?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zury*
> 
> You are right about unnecessary complexity but those PLX chips are the only thing I would like removed (apart from complexity they add heat and latency). I just don t really like other X99 mobos that much, what MOBO option would YOU suggest?


But the essence of the X99-E WS are the PLX chips and 7 slots, PLX chips are in fact quite expensive and hot which significantly adds to the price of this mobo. From your intended usage I do not see the need for 8 core processors and many PCIe slots. So either you should select max 6 core processor and X99 with less PCIe slots or even move to the standard high end 4 core processors. Money saved should go to the fastest SSD (PCIe) or to a SSD RAID. Maybe you could consider (future) option of expanding graphics to dual GTX 980 and 4K monitor.


----------



## scubadiver59

Not to change the subject from your interesting discussion about the PLX chips...but going back to my 7-slot GPU build...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> What exactly stops you from running 7 GPUs in the board? BAR address limitation?


Some good reading...
http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/system-address-map-initialization-in-x86x64-architecture-part-1-pci-based-systems/

http://resources.infosecinstitute.com/system-address-map-initialization-x86x64-architecture-part-2-pci-express-based-systems/

Might be TLR material...but I went through a lot of both articles.

Based on Part-2, in the above link, and relying solely on the one graphic...



There shouldn't be a limitation with Haswell; in fact, it looks like nine slots are possible! 1x 16-lane and *8x* 8-lane PCIe slots!!!

Also, this was with the Haswell H87 chipset, and nothing refers to the Haswell-E x99 chipset, so who knows what changes have transpired since then. Probably nothing, the system is still probably limited to nine PCIe devices, but it looks like poor implementation by Asus since the Haswell chips, and associated chipsets, *should* support my seven GPUs.

Thinking about the graphic above, H87 apparently only supported one x16...and yet here we are now with 7x 16-lane slots with X99. I can run 4x 16-lane slots (gray slots 1-3-5-7) in SLI; but according to ASUS, and here is where they contradict themselves, I can either have 16x8x8x8x16x8x8 or 16x8x8x8x8x8x8. I've seen both references with respect to the X99-E WS mobo, so I'm not really sure what I will end up with once we figure out *how* to get the 6th & 7th boards working.

I'm all ears at this point if anyone has any other points of view...


----------



## zury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> But the essence of the X99-E WS are the PLX chips and 7 slots, PLX chips are in fact quite expensive and hot which significantly adds to the price of this mobo. From your intended usage I do not see the need for 8 core processors and many PCIe slots. So either you should select max 6 core processor and X99 with less PCIe slots or even move to the standard high end 4 core processors. Money saved should go to the fastest SSD (PCIe) or to a SSD RAID. Maybe you could consider (future) option of expanding graphics to dual GTX 980 and 4K monitor.


I want at least 8 cores (!), that is essential to me (I run some of my workflow overnight and the SW uses all the threads it can get). I may even buy 10-12 core XEON. Dont want dual GTX 980, neither 4K monitor, I have an array of 8x 1440p LCDs and I already have 2x PNY 510 quadros GPUs, they suck at gaming, hence the single GTX 980. The question still remains, what specific X99 would you recommend, I only like the X99-E WS, I dont care about the costs of MOBO.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zury*
> 
> I want at least 8 cores (!), that is essential to me (I run some of my workflow overnight and the SW uses all the threads it can get). I may even buy 10-12 core XEON. Dont want dual GTX 980, neither 4K monitor, I have an array of 8x 1440p LCDs and I already have 2x PNY 510 quadros GPUs, they suck at gaming, hence the single GTX 980. The question still remains, what specific X99 would you recommend, I only like the X99-E WS, I dont care about the costs of MOBO.


Have u thought of the Asus Deluxue?.. Not a bad board thou


----------



## scubadiver59

Received a message from Asus regarding the escalation of my motherboard problem...

The synopsis is that they had the gall to insult my intelligence and tell me that:
1. I needed to update my BIOS to fix the issue
2. It was a PCI issue
3. It was a PCI device issue

I sent them back a LONG scathing message that maybe they ought to read my original escalation message before coming back to me with their drivel; or, that they should review the case that the techs wrote up as I spoke to them over the phone: all the GPUs work in all the slots, but only five GPUs at a time in any combination of slots.

I think that this will end up as an RMA to NewEgg Business for another motherboard. I won't be sending it to Asus unless I get a guaranteed cross-shipment of a new motherboard...it'll go back to NewEgg Business first. Hopefully there's a new revision out there anyway, maybe a 1.0a, or 1.1, or something other than a 1.0 which I already have. Of course, the revision number may not be an issue, and it could just be a bad chipset or something, but I won't know until I get another motherboard.

What a way to end the evening....I think I'll go have a beer!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Received a message from Asus regarding the escalation of my motherboard problem...
> 
> The synopsis is that they had the gall to insult my intelligence and tell me that:
> 1. I needed to update my BIOS to fix the issue
> 2. It was a PCI issue
> 3. It was a PCI device issue
> 
> I sent them back a LONG scathing message that maybe they ought to read my original escalation message before coming back to me with their drivel; or, that they should review the case that the techs wrote up as I spoke to them over the phone: all the GPUs work in all the slots, but only five GPUs at a time in any combination of slots.
> 
> I think that this will end up as an RMA to NewEgg Business for another motherboard. I won't be sending it to Asus unless I get a guaranteed cross-shipment of a new motherboard...it'll go back to NewEgg Business first. Hopefully there's a new revision out there anyway, maybe a 1.0a, or 1.1, or something other than a 1.0 which I already have. Of course, the revision number may not be an issue, and it could just be a bad chipset or something, but I won't know until I get another motherboard.
> 
> What a way to end the evening....I think I'll go have a beer!


but, did you update the BIOS though?


----------



## zipo244

hi im upgrading to x99 using the the asus x99-e-ws my reasoning to upgrade is for reliability of a workstation motherboard and for being a longer supported platform like x79. i will be using the 5930k. 8 cores is not needed for me plus spending $1300 on a processor is way to much for my needs. And considering skylake e is supported on this board i dont see the point of the 5960x.


----------



## zury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Have u thought of the Asus Deluxue?.. Not a bad board thou


The X99 Deluxe seems to be lesser components quality then Rampage V Extreme, and the RVE is lesser quality then X99-E WS. The power delivery seems to be superior on RVE and even better on X99-E WS. Also it seems to me that the X99 Deluxe is plagued with various BIOS bugs, but the X99 WS seems to be somewhat consistent with its RAM incompatibiltiy issues. I d rather take higher quality board even though I dont really need the PLX chip.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Not to change the subject from your interesting discussion about the PLX chips...but going back to my 7-slot GPU build...
> 
> *There shouldn't be a limitation with Haswell; in fact, it looks like nine slots are possible! 1x 16-lane and 8x 8-lane PCIe slots!!!*
> 
> Also, this was with the Haswell H87 chipset, and nothing refers to the Haswell-E x99 chipset, so who knows what changes have transpired since then. Probably nothing, the system is still probably limited to nine PCIe devices, but it looks like poor implementation by Asus since the Haswell chips, and associated chipsets, *should* support my seven GPUs.
> 
> Thinking about the graphic above, H87 apparently only supported one x16...and yet here we are now with 7x 16-lane slots with X99. I can run 4x 16-lane slots (gray slots 1-3-5-7) in SLI; but according to ASUS, and here is where they contradict themselves, I can either have 16x8x8x8x16x8x8 or 16x8x8x8x8x8x8. I've seen both references with respect to the X99-E WS mobo, so I'm not really sure what I will end up with once we figure out *how* to get the 6th & 7th boards working.
> 
> I'm all ears at this point if anyone has any other points of view...


The CPU has 28 or 40 PCI-E lanes, the PLEX does the rest in multiplexing them up to allow more apparent connections.

I think you'll find it's 8 x 1 NOT 8 x 8 on the diagram ! That's why some boards have a third x16 physical slot at PCIE 2.0 x 4 !

IMHO

dunx

P.S. Off to follow your links now ......









P.P.S. Via PLEX a 28 lane (2011-V3) CPU still supplies four slots at x16.... My chosen route, not paying octo-tax to Intel !

From Asus site:-

40-Lane CPU- 7 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (single x16 or dual x16/x16 or triple x16/x16/x16 or quad x16/x16/x16/x16 or seven x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8)
28-Lane CPU- 7 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (single x16 or dual x16/x16 or triple x16/x16/x16 or quad x16/x16/x16/x16 or seven x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8)


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> but, did you update the BIOS though?


Ahh...a detractor!!! I shoved 0801 down my mobo's throat a long time ago!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> The CPU has 28 or 40 PCI-E lanes, the PLEX does the rest in multiplexing them up to allow more apparent connections.
> 
> I think you'll find it's 8 x 1 NOT 8 x 8 on the diagram ! That's why some boards have a third x16 physical slot at PCIE 2.0 x 4 !
> 
> IMHO
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. Off to follow your links now ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.P.S. Via PLEX a 28 lane (2011-V3) CPU still supplies four slots at x16.... My chosen route, not paying octo-tax to Intel !
> 
> From Asus site:-
> 
> 40-Lane CPU- 7 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (single x16 or dual x16/x16 or triple x16/x16/x16 or quad x16/x16/x16/x16 or seven x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8)
> 28-Lane CPU- 7 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (single x16 or dual x16/x16 or triple x16/x16/x16 or quad x16/x16/x16/x16 or seven x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8)


This is a mess...



EDIT:
I think I found my answer...


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ahh...a detractor!!! I shoved 0801 down my mobo's throat a long time ago!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a mess...


GROAN.....

I only reckoned on trying four GPU's TBH.... waiting another month to see how things go !

dunx


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zury*
> 
> I want at least 8 cores (!), that is essential to me (I run some of my workflow overnight and the SW uses all the threads it can get). I may even buy 10-12 core XEON. Dont want dual GTX 980, neither 4K monitor, I have an array of 8x 1440p LCDs and I already have 2x PNY 510 quadros GPUs, they suck at gaming, hence the single GTX 980. The question still remains, what specific X99 would you recommend, I only like the X99-E WS, I dont care about the costs of MOBO.


The question is then essentially how many PCIe slots you may need since 7 slots is an overshoot. But if your configuration is such, the number of PCIe slots is such a small detail that it really does not matter so the X99-E WS is fine. I can certify that X99-E WS works fine with Xeons and ECC memory. Regarding the number of cores, to get maximum performance you should look into the number of threads your software works best and the processor speed (possibly with overclocking). Typically it is so that more cores-> less speed. Thus, there are cases when less cores results in better performance.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> EDIT:
> I think I found my answer...
> 
> 
> This looks depressing until you realize the talk in the specs is _only about the PCH chipset itself_. The chipset enables processor 40 PCIe lines to be configured into 5 x8=40, thus supporting 5 graphics cards which is very good result. *BUT* the X99-E WS has two PLX chips which increases the number of PCIe lines effectively to 64 for the PCIe slots. It is thus possible to have 6 x8 + 1 x16 in the 7 slots and I do not see why 7 graphics cards could not be supported *IF* there is proper BIOS support. However, it could be that your experience of getting support for 5 cards only is telling something and it is due to the fact that Asus has not done special homework for the X99-E WS but just used standard BIOS for mobos with less possibilities, thinking that nobody will push the mobo to the extreme. This indicates that huge pressure would have to be put on Asus to make substantial modification of BIOS just for the X99-E WS needs.


----------



## wirk

This pic shows logical operation with many logical PCIe devices - PCH chipset has support for PCIe switches apart for standard PCIe links for PCIe graphics , it is likely that logically PLX chips act as switches:


It thus should be possible to implement support for many PCIe devices utilizing the PLX chips.


----------



## scubadiver59

Understand your comments, @Wirk, but this is in Asus' court now.

I also received another inane message from them asking me to roll back my BIOS...don't they think that I had already been on that BIOS to begin with?

I updated my mobo BIOS to 0702 the first time I booted it up and did my first round of testing 4+ GPUS. Then I moved to 0801 this past week, after I had seen that it was available, but was still unable to get a 6th & 7th card up.

I'm seriously doubting the intelligence of the Asus technicians at this point.


----------



## Creator

Have you tried 16x and 1x connectors? I'm curious if using 1x connectors and thus limiting the GPU bandwidth to 1x might at least make them show up. I've had 6 cards running on a Z77 MPower before (though all 16x->1x connections), so I don't see why this board could not. Even though 1x may not be sufficient for your application, it might at least help isolate where the issue is if they show up.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Understand your comments, @Wirk, but this is in Asus' court now.
> 
> I also received another inane message from them asking me to roll back my BIOS...don't they think that I had already been on that BIOS to begin with?
> 
> I updated my mobo BIOS to 0702 the first time I booted it up and did my first round of testing 4+ GPUS. Then I moved to 0801 this past week, after I had seen that it was available, but was still unable to get a 6th & 7th card up.
> 
> I'm seriously doubting the intelligence of the Asus technicians at this point.


By the looks of it, I think you're indeed hitting the IRQ and memory space (GPUs have VRAM that need address space set aside) assignments built into the UEFI. Likely this isn't an issue when using a non-PLX setup, since you run out of space earlier. With the UEFI being by and large a modified Intel reference, this limitation seems to have been carried over to the X99-E WS as well, unfortunately, so give the Asus engineers some time to hack their BIOS to allow more allocations, without breaking compatibility with anything else, like, say, some very expensive Infiniband cards or FPGAs, which can be utter nightmares to debug because of the way they can be made to interact with CPUs.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Have you tried 16x and 1x connectors? I'm curious if using 1x connectors and thus limiting the GPU bandwidth to 1x might at least make them show up. I've had 6 cards running on a Z77 MPower before (though all 16x->1x connections), so I don't see why this board could not. Even though 1x may not be sufficient for your application, it might at least help isolate where the issue is if they show up.


I would need at least 4-lane connectors for Folding...I'm not sure about BOINC. I'm using 3M 16-lane risers right now...very high quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> By the looks of it, I think you're indeed hitting the IRQ and memory space (GPUs have VRAM that need address space set aside) assignments built into the UEFI. Likely this isn't an issue when using a non-PLX setup, since you run out of space earlier. With the UEFI being by and large a modified Intel reference, this limitation seems to have been carried over to the X99-E WS as well, unfortunately, so give the Asus engineers some time to hack their BIOS to allow more allocations, without breaking compatibility with anything else, like, say, some very expensive Infiniband cards or FPGAs, which can be utter nightmares to debug because of the way they can be made to interact with CPUs.


That's fine with me...but if they'd only quite revisiting the obvious: like asking me to update my BIOS (I already stated I had updated to 0801); roll the BIOS back to a previous version (I already stated I had tried 0702); and telling me that it was a PCIe slot or GPU failure (neither which were true since I stated that I had tried all the slots with various cards that were working previously and were currently working with the motherboard in question).

Just tell me that you're testing seven GPUs in a known good motherboard and that yours either works...or it doesn't work and you have to fix the BIOS and/or chipset issue...but that you are fixing the problem and not stalling for time asking inane questions or questioning my intelligence on testing out the cards, etc. That galls me to no end!!!


----------



## weinstein888

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/

For new members. Trying to get it back onto the front page again. Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## pdalover

Hello friends,

i am considering this WS mobo for my new rig and wanted to check if this can fit in Define r5 case?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Understand your comments, @Wirk, but this is in Asus' court now. I also received another inane message from them asking me to roll back my BIOS...don't they think that I had already been on that BIOS to begin with? I updated my mobo BIOS to 0702 the first time I booted it up and did my first round of testing 4+ GPUS. Then I moved to 0801 this past week, after I had seen that it was available, but was still unable to get a 6th & 7th card up. I'm seriously doubting the intelligence of the Asus technicians at this point.


Indeed this is entirely in the Asus hands now. Regarding the intelligence of technicians we will see, this is hard test case of their capabilities and will. What one can afraid though that this is even more pyramidal problem, as it could be it depends on the BIOS manufacturer. It could be Asus just used standard BIOS and to solve the 7 problem the BIOS would have to be modified which BIOS people can do but for additional $$$. The problem is really amazing, X99-E WS can run in the 4 x16 mode and 5 x8 mode since they are fairly standard and memory space is reserved for this, but not 6 x8 + 1 x16 since it is not typical. But obviously the X99-E WS must be able to run with 7 PCIe cards and thus the problem is likely due to insufficient memory size reservation required just for graphics cards, enough memory is reserved only for 4 or 5 cards. This of course is only speculation. Thinking along this line I wonder if the mobo would run e.g. with 4 graphics cards and 2 or 3 other cards, e,g, audio, networking, etc. Such test would indicate if it is only the memory reservation problem or more things.

Just in case: professional server mobos from Tyan and Supermicro can run with 8 graphics cards.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Indeed this is entirely in the Asus hands now. Regarding the intelligence of technicians we will see, this is hard test case of their capabilities and will. What one can afraid though that this is even more pyramidal problem, as it could be it depends on the BIOS manufacturer. It could be Asus just used standard BIOS and to solve the 7 problem the BIOS would have to be modified which BIOS people can do but for additional $$$. The problem is really amazing, X99-E WS can run in the 4 x16 mode and 5 x8 mode since they are fairly standard and memory space is reserved for this, but not 6 x8 + 1 x16 since it is not typical. But obviously the X99-E WS must be able to run with 7 PCIe cards and thus the problem is likely due to insufficient memory size reservation required just for graphics cards, enough memory is reserved only for 4 or 5 cards. This of course is only speculation. Thinking along this line I wonder if the mobo would run e.g. with 4 graphics cards and 2 or 3 other cards, e,g, audio, networking, etc. Such test would indicate if it is only the memory reservation problem or more things.
> 
> *Just in case: professional server mobos from Tyan and Supermicro can run with 8 graphics cards.*


So I have been told...









But which ones? I've started looking, but support for six is all I've found thus far. One mobo, the SM X10SRL-F looks like it might turn off one of it's x4 slots leaving only six out of the seven slots available.

I may have to give Spotswood another call and build another case!!!

EDIT:
SM X9QR7-TF-JBOD (8 PCIe)
SM X9DRX+-F (11 PCIe) *this one looks interesting
SM X8DTH-i (7 PCIe)
SM X8DTH-6 (7 PCIe)
SM X8DTH-6F (7 PCIe)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> So I have been told...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But which ones? I've started looking, but support for six is all I've found thus far. One mobo, the SM X10SRL-F looks like it might turn off one of it's x4 slots leaving only six out of the seven slots available.
> 
> I may have to give Spotswood another call and build another case!!!
> 
> EDIT:
> SM X9QR7-TF-JBOD (8 PCIe)
> SM X9DRX+-F (11 PCIe) *this one looks interesting
> SM X8DTH-i (7 PCIe)
> SM X8DTH-6 (7 PCIe)
> SM X8DTH-6F (7 PCIe)


Did asus comeback with results yet?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did asus comeback with results yet?


Nothing as of 1:00PM today...Wed, 30 Dec 2014.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Nothing as of 1:00PM today...Wed, 30 Dec 2014.


Heh, wish yourself Happy New Year with this one







.


----------



## Duckydude

Hey guys, was thinking about picking this board up and was wondering about the dual-card options on this board. The manual recommends using the first and third PCI express slots, but I want to pick up 2 MSI Lightning 290Xs which take up three slots, will it make a difference where I put the video cards? I also have a Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card and was wondering about the best placement, luckily it has an EMI shield, I figure it would be better to place it in the last slot, but I don't know for sure...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckydude*
> 
> Hey guys, was thinking about picking this board up and was wondering about the dual-card options on this board. The manual recommends using the first and third PCI express slots, but I want to pick up 2 MSI Lightning 290Xs which take up three slots, will it make a difference where I put the video cards? I also have a Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card and was wondering about the best placement, luckily it has an EMI shield, I figure it would be better to place it in the last slot, but I don't know for sure...


I wouldn't think that it would matter since 1-3-5-7 would be your four slots for SLI ... so I would expect that you could use any other slot after slot one was occupied.

But I could be wrong...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Heh, wish yourself Happy New Year with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Got my response...they want me to RMA the board.

I told them that I want a guaranteed cross-shipment of a NEW board before I send it back.

I wonder how that will pan out...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckydude*
> 
> Hey guys, was thinking about picking this board up and was wondering about the dual-card options on this board. The manual recommends using the first and third PCI express slots, but I want to pick up 2 MSI Lightning 290Xs which take up three slots, will it make a difference where I put the video cards? I also have a Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card and was wondering about the best placement, luckily it has an EMI shield, I figure it would be better to place it in the last slot, but I don't know for sure...


Why not go
1,5 and external DAC and AMP?
You will be able to have some space below the cards for air. and you get more isolation to the sound








Also you will be able to easily access to the connectors/DEBUG LED at the bottom of the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Got my response...they want me to RMA the board.
> 
> I told them that I want a guaranteed cross-shipment of a NEW board before I send it back.
> 
> I wonder how that will pan out...


Does that mean that the board should work with all 7 slots filled?


----------



## Macsmasher

I upgraded BIOS to 0801 and it broke my RAID...again. Stupid me, I'd forgotten about the first time. Anybody else running RAID with the Intel onboard controller? And why would updating the BIOS break the array?

I run all my VMs from a Velociraptor x4 RAID 0 array. 500GB of VMs. Last time it took a full day to restore with Acronis. Not fun.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> I upgraded BIOS to 0801 and it broke my RAID...again. Stupid me, I'd forgotten about the first time. Anybody else running RAID with the Intel onboard controller? And why would updating the BIOS break the array?
> 
> I run all my VMs from a Velociraptor x4 RAID 0 array. 500GB of VMs. Last time it took a full day to restore with Acronis. Not fun.


If you want to recover the data on the RAID drives, then you may want to try Ubuntu Live CD


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> If you want to recover the data on the RAID drives, then you may want to try Ubuntu Live CD


I actually just downloaded Ubuntu a week ago. Just haven't had a chance to put it on a VM yet. Of course, that would not have helped in this case since all my VMs are on the RAID array hahaha.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> I actually just downloaded Ubuntu a week ago. Just haven't had a chance to put it on a VM yet. Of course, that would not have helped in this case since all my VMs are on the RAID array hahaha.


Don't you have access to any other pcs?
Or Cyber cafes?

Any way
This is the guide that i have used Universal USB Installer - Easy as 1 2 3

GL


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Got my response...they want me to RMA the board.
> 
> I told them that I want a guaranteed cross-shipment of a NEW board before I send it back.
> 
> I wonder how that will pan out...


Well, in my experience, asking the same thing, they told me "The warranty states that you will get a RMA'd and fixed board" as long as there is a board to reserve for you. If there is no board to reserve in their system, you will wait until there IS a board before you get one....." At least thats what they told me and I've had to return 3 in a row AND they tested them all and they were indeed faulty...... KI'd say if you do get a new board, I'm going personally down to Asus and burning the building down LOL


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why not go
> 1,5 and external DAC and AMP?
> You will be able to have some space below the cards for air. and you get more isolation to the sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you will be able to easily access to the connectors/DEBUG LED at the bottom of the board.
> *Does that mean that the board should work with all 7 slots filled?*


I don't know...and won't know until I get another board...Asus hasn't said that they tested seven GPUs and it worked for them, so your guess is as good as mine.

I point-blank asked them if they tested seven GPUs on a board and it did indeed work...I also told them that I don't want to be trading boards back and forth if it hasn't actually been tested and worked for them.

Oh, and I told them I want a new board...not a refurb.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Don't you have access to any other pcs?
> Or Cyber cafes?
> 
> Any way
> This is the guide that i have used Universal USB Installer - Easy as 1 2 3
> 
> GL


One of the four drives was listed in the array as not being a member disk in the Intel controller BIOS as well as in the OS. I've already rebuilt the array and formatted it. But if that happens in the future, would this utility be able to put humpty dumpty back together again?

Yes, I have four other workstations and a Xeon server on my network.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I would need at least 4-lane connectors for Folding...I'm not sure about BOINC. I'm using 3M 16-lane risers right now...very high quality.
> That's fine with me...but if they'd only quite revisiting the obvious: like asking me to update my BIOS (I already stated I had updated to 0801); roll the BIOS back to a previous version (I already stated I had tried 0702); and telling me that it was a PCIe slot or GPU failure (neither which were true since I stated that I had tried all the slots with various cards that were working previously and were currently working with the motherboard in question).
> 
> Just tell me that you're testing seven GPUs in a known good motherboard and that yours either works...or it doesn't work and you have to fix the BIOS and/or chipset issue...but that you are fixing the problem and not stalling for time asking inane questions or questioning my intelligence on testing out the cards, etc. That galls me to no end!!!


I was just bringing in a bit of clarification on what goes on in board engineering, not dismissing your complaints.. Something I have a bit of a nasty habit of doing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...and won't know until I get another board...Asus hasn't said that they tested seven GPUs and it worked for them, so your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I point-blank asked them if they tested seven GPUs on a board and it did indeed work...I also told them that I don't want to be trading boards back and forth if it hasn't actually been tested and worked for them.
> 
> Oh, and I told them I want a new board...not a refurb.


Good luck with things.

As for any future boards (if you do go that route), you want to be very careful with compatibility.. did some browsing of their site, and basically everything with more than 4GPU support (even though they may have more physical slots, it's not validated) demands you buy full systems: http://www.supermicro.com.tw/products/nfo/gpu.cfm .

Very definitely hints towards the "base" Intel UEFI not being targeted to more than 5 GPUs (4 compute + 1 display) on any of the "mainstream" board form factors.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know...and won't know until I get another board...Asus hasn't said that they tested seven GPUs and it worked for them, so your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I point-blank asked them if they tested seven GPUs on a board and it did indeed work...I also told them that I don't want to be trading boards back and forth if it hasn't actually been tested and worked for them.
> 
> Oh, and I told them I want a new board...not a refurb.


Best of luck then







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> One of the four drives was listed in the array as not being a member disk in the Intel controller BIOS as well as in the OS. I've already rebuilt the array and formatted it. But if that happens in the future, would this utility be able to put humpty dumpty back together again?
> 
> Yes, I have four other workstations and a Xeon server on my network.


I don't know i suggested it only so that you can read data


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Why not go
> 1,5 and external DAC and AMP?
> You will be able to have some space below the cards for air. and you get more isolation to the sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you will be able to easily access to the connectors/DEBUG LED at the bottom of the board.
> Does that mean that the board should work with all 7 slots filled?


I've got a DAC and a headphone amp, but this will be powering my computer speakers.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duckydude*
> 
> I've got a DAC and a headphone amp, but this will be powering my computer speakers.


ok








Iirc correctly someone have tested the other PCIE (even) slots and found out that they would work no problem.
But i am not sure though, You may search a little bit back in here and find it and be sure though


----------



## Raghar

So how is it this board? How reliable is it? And how well it supports Kingston and g. skill RAMs?
Can I get flawless RAM performance for 3 weeks without any error without ECC on overclocked CPU?
Also is anything new about compatibility with Skylake?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Got my response...they want me to RMA the board. I told them that I want a guaranteed cross-shipment of a NEW board before I send it back. I wonder how that will pan out...


RMA the board







. So they think it is the board problem and not the BIOS problem???


----------



## Iox1982

HI all,

Joining the club:

What´s in?

CPU: i7 5820k
GPU: Gigabyte 970 Gaming
MoBo: Asus x99-E WS
PS: EVGA Supernova 1200W P2 + Sleeved cable pack
RAM: G.Skill DDR4x4 2400MHz
HDD1: Samsung 850Pro 256MB
HDD2:Hitachi 2TB
Case: Corsair 900D
Case fan:
Corsair SP120 Quiet edition PWM x8
Corsair SP140 Quiet edition
Corsair SP120 Quiet edition x2
Fan Splitter: Swiftech 8 Way SATA x2
SO: WIn 8.1

CPU Fan: To be replaced as soon as WC is in place.

To point out:

- Deadly quiet
- Fresh (GPU Max temp 51 after PCMark 8 bench)
- Fast as hell.
- Cero problem after 8 days 24/7

What´s missing:

All the Watercooling circuit + cable management.




Hope you like it









IOX


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> RMA the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So they think it is the board problem and not the BIOS problem???


I don't think they have a clue what they're doing...









Anyway, NO ADVANCE SHIPMENT ... I have to return my board and sit on my thumbs and wait.
















NewEgg said they'll pay for the shipment...all I have to do is send it (snail-mail-like) ground and send them a copy of the receipt.

Like that does me any good with no board available!!























EDIT:
I just ordered another board from SuperBiiz....I'm going to test another X99-E WS and see what happens when I slap seven video cards on that board!!

Can anyone say, "Two RMAs?"









Happy New Year to everyone!!!


----------



## BloodOath

Does anyone know where the motherboard temperature sensor is on the X99-E WS?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I don't think they have a clue what they're doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, NO ADVANCE SHIPMENT ... I have to return my board and sit on my thumbs and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewEgg said they'll pay for the shipment...all I have to do is send it (snail-mail-like) ground and send them a copy of the receipt.
> 
> Like that does me any good with no board available!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I just ordered another board from SuperBiiz....I'm going to test another X99-E WS and see what happens when I slap seven video cards on that board!!
> 
> Can anyone say, "Two RMAs?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!!!


I got the last one


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I don't think they have a clue what they're doing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, NO ADVANCE SHIPMENT ... I have to return my board and sit on my thumbs and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewEgg said they'll pay for the shipment...all I have to do is send it (snail-mail-like) ground and send them a copy of the receipt. Like that does me any good with no board available!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I just ordered another board from SuperBiiz....I'm going to test another X99-E WS and see what happens when I slap seven video cards on that board!! Can anyone say, "Two RMAs?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!!!


Back to the business...Your dedication is admirable







. My predictions: 1. This is BIOS problem and the mobo is fine, 2. Asus guys not only have no clue, they are not even able to grasp the problem.







. Though I would like to be in grave error and see a trivial fix to this mess







.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Anyway, NO ADVANCE SHIPMENT ... I have to return my board and sit on my thumbs and wait.


Why couldn't you get advance shipment for the replacement board?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> Why couldn't you get advance shipment for the replacement board?


Let's just say they said, "No" (_way Josè_)!

Confidentiality of communications limits what I can post, but the flavor was that they were adamant in their refusal for cross shipment.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Let's just say they said, "No" (_way Josè_)!
> 
> *Confidentiality of communications* limits what I can post, but the flavor was that they were adamant in their refusal for cross shipment.


Wait..
*WHAT?*


----------



## leedreamer189

Saw this on Newegg, really tempted to get it!


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> Does anyone know where the motherboard temperature sensor is on the X99-E WS?


Anybody?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Wait..
> *WHAT?*


There are no boards to give. I got the last one in the system and still haven't got it. Like what I said in my post before, they will only cross ship if there are boards available, if not, you are out of luck.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> There are no boards to give. I got the last one in the system and still haven't got it. Like what I said in my post before, they will only cross ship if there are boards available, if not, you are out of luck.


I wanted to know what is this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Let's just say they said, "No" (_way Josè_)!
> 
> *Confidentiality of communications* limits what I can post, but the flavor was that they were adamant in their refusal for cross shipment.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leedreamer189*
> 
> Saw this on Newegg, really tempted to get it!


Cheaper at SuperBiiz... i just bought my second one


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I wanted to know what is this


Well, they do state in their communications that all said communications are confidential and can't be shared; so, avoiding the literal cut-and-paste of the actual wording, I'm not doing anything wrong by stating that they're not going to cross-ship a replacement motherboard.

I probably won't get it out until Monday...and I'm still waiting on SuperBiiz to ship my new one (they are taking their sweet time about it!







)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, they do state in their communications that all said communications are confidential and can't be shared; so, avoiding the literal cut-and-paste of the actual wording, I'm not doing anything wrong by stating that they're not going to cross-ship a replacement motherboard.
> 
> I probably won't get it out until Monday...and I'm still waiting on SuperBiiz to ship my new one (they are taking their sweet time about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


oh..
Can you send a link for that?


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Let's just say they said, "No" (_way Josè_)!
> 
> Confidentiality of communications limits what I can post, but the flavor was that they were adamant in their refusal for cross shipment.


Fair enough on the confidentiality I suppose. I just don't understand why you would be refused. They actively recommended advance replacement to me when I changed mine a month ago.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

prediction: gov't is going to get scuba's board. maybe you could be sneaky and mark it somehow


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I am not sure if one of my cards is constantly running at 8x or if it's switching over to 16x during loads. Here's an AIDA64 benchmark score:


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Confidentiality of communications limits what I can post, but the flavor was that they were adamant in their refusal for cross shipment.


You can remove names and pretend it was a letter from a random person that arrived into your box.

But I would expect that. Considering my last letter to Asus support was returned with words we don't support Linux, even when I asked about RAM timing and behavior on quad channel on LoVo RAMs.


----------



## actor

Is there already a waterblock for this MB? I would love to see that...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *actor*
> 
> Is there already a waterblock for this MB? I would love to see that...


Sadly, Nope.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *actor*
> 
> Is there already a waterblock for this MB? I would love to see that...


I'm working on a design for one, but they've not made it easy. The layout of the board was clearly not created with aftermarket cooling systems in mind, which is not that surprising.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I am not sure if one of my cards is constantly running at 8x or if it's switching over to 16x during loads. Here's an AIDA64 benchmark score....


I understand you have only two cards. Running in which slots?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I'm working on a design for one, but they've not made it easy. The layout of the board was clearly not created with aftermarket cooling systems in mind, which is not that surprising.


In what it is not easy? Speculating theoretically it would be like shown here in 3 pics but extended towards the PCIe slots for covering the PLX chips. In fact one can notice that for saving copper they left empty place under the plastic, filling up this place would make the X99-E WS chipset cooler.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> In what it is not easy? Speculating theoretically it would be like shown here in 3 pics but extended towards the PCIe slots for covering the PLX chips. In fact one can notice that for saving copper they left empty place under the plastic, filling up this place would make the X99-E WS chipset cooler.


The principle problem is the position of the main fan headers on the WS. Because of where they are there is a much smaller usable gap between the end of PCIe_1 and the bottom of DIMM D_2 compared to the Rampage V or its predecessor. This gives extremely limited space to pass the two flow channels through.



Thus far this is the best layout I have been able to come up with, and I'm still not really happy with it. I have had to halve the available flow area of the channels to fit them through the pinch point, albeit briefly.



I'll post some screenshots of the full CAD models at some point soon, see what people think.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> The principle problem is the position of the main fan headers on the WS. Because of where they are there is a much smaller usable gap between the end of PCIe_1 and the bottom of DIMM D_2 compared to the Rampage V or its predecessor. This gives extremely limited space to pass the two flow channels through.
> 
> 
> 
> Thus far this is the best layout I have been able to come up with, and I'm still not really happy with it. I have had to halve the available flow area of the channels to fit them through the pinch point, albeit briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some screenshots of the full CAD models at some point soon, see what people think.


What about the upper portion?
And why the hard turns?


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What about the upper portion?
> And why the hard turns?


Certain sections on the underside of the stock heatsink have recesses cut into them, apparently to clear components which protrude further from the surface of the board than the tops of the chips. The channel has the hard turns in it like that to miss these, which is very annoying. The top section is basicly a glorified lid sealed with a soft rubber gasket. I wanted to try and make sure the channel itself only had to be milled into one of the surfaces, rather than do a half-and-half construction.

Though I suspect it will in practice be _way_ to expensive to do entirely in copper, here are a couple of WIP renders of the assembly model. For some reason the render lighting makes the copper look gold, but you get the idea.

Exploded


Top Section, Underside


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> The principle problem is the position of the main fan headers on the WS. Because of where they are there is a much smaller usable gap between the end of PCIe_1 and the bottom of DIMM D_2 compared to the Rampage V or its predecessor. This gives extremely limited space to pass the two flow channels through. Thus far this is the best layout I have been able to come up with, and I'm still not really happy with it. I have had to halve the available flow area of the channels to fit them through the pinch point, albeit briefly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some screenshots of the full CAD models at some point soon, see what people think.


How about less conventional design by leaving only one liquid connector where you have them now both and placing the other connector on a new branch in the direction where the second radiator is located (chrome heatpipe)? This would allow for significant extension of input/output liquid channels







.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> How about less conventional design by leaving only one liquid connector where you have them now both and placing the other connector on a new branch in the direction where the second radiator is located (chrome heatpipe)? This would allow for significant extension of input/output liquid channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That was my first thought too, and the current Plan B. Unfortunately that approach has issues too. Specifically this:



Judging from the design of the stock heat sink there has to be a generous clearance around that unassuming little sliver of silver - presumably because any contact with the copper risks short circuiting something important. That leaves very little space for the coolant channel, plus adequate wall thickness, enough surface area for the gasket to seal against and sufficient room around the port for the fitting. I also can't move the port position further down the board, because it will be in the red area obstructed by the end of the graphics card.

I'm working on modelling it at the moment as a potential alternative solution, but I think I'm going to find the area available is just slightly too small. So...any other ideas anyone?


----------



## Macsmasher

Well, I'm sure it's simply a configuration issue on my end and not the motherboard, but my system doesn't come out of sleep mode. It tries but ends up rebooting. And I've had to disable the 'away' mode in AI Suite or I just come back to a black screen which requires a reset.

BIOS is 0801, OS in Win8.1 Enterprise, system is OCed to 4.5 stable. OCing was done using AI Suite using only ratio.

Is there some settings in BIOS that should be changed? Is it because of the OC and therefore voltages? I'm thinking it had this problem before overclocking, but can't really remember. It certainly isn't imperative that I resolve this as my system usually runs 24/7. However, there are times when I'm out of town for a few days that having sleep as an option would be nice.

Moving this to the Asus X99 thread. Please disregard.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Hey Guys sorry been gone for a while.

This is a great motherboard but kind of flaky at it overclocking it guess it need little bit of work on the bios at it's overclocking ability and functionality from a setting from the BIOS. I guess you got to keep trying to find it sweet spot. Or it way to get set in. Or replace a motherboard till you get a good one.

Question I got for you guys

Does anyone know how to by pass the CPU FAN in the BIOS? I don't want a fan plugged into the CPU FAN headers on the motherboard.

I have a hard time to get passed the bios so from then I wanted this Lamptron CM615 to control my fans at one speed at all times but sad that I can't used the software for the Lamptron under windows because it won't pick it up the Lamptron CM615. But it sure did installed driver for it. But I got both of the fans working from the using the CPU FAN from the BIOS setting in the Q-fans control setting at 60C to 34% so my fans doesn't be so loud. The Cryorig Xf140 is a great fans lots of airflows at low rpm. Plus a 4 pins is a great idea. But the when boot up the PC it does get loud when the BIOS does it cycle and then it set it low speed when the bios kicked in. wish there a way for it to set it low setting fan speed from booting up the motherboard then it set it speed when the BIOS is set and booted up.

Anyway does anyone know where the Chipset voltages? I can't find this in the BIOS 801.

I do wish they do add a BIOS setting for the PLX chips and X99 Chipset voltages. If anyone could report this to the BIOS people that would be great









thesystem.jpg 587k .jpg file


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> That was my first thought too, and the current Plan B. Unfortunately that approach has issues too. Specifically this:
> 
> Judging from the design of the stock heat sink there has to be a generous clearance around that unassuming little sliver of silver - presumably because any contact with the copper risks short circuiting something important. That leaves very little space for the coolant channel, plus adequate wall thickness, enough surface area for the gasket to seal against and sufficient room around the port for the fitting. I also can't move the port position further down the board, because it will be in the red area obstructed by the end of the graphics card.


There is lack of place but Plan B looks much better since only single water channels are passing through the bottlenecks and can be thus quite much wider. The second water channel would have to go beyond the blue arrow, ending over the first support place of the current radiator, this support could be used as a mounting with an additional screw in the cooler, adding to the overall stability.

Even bolder and quite amazing design can be imagined. It would be with the cooler not ending over the radiator first support but continuing to the end of the radiator area, going to the end of the mobo, turning 90 degrees and eventually reaching the vrm/ mosfets. Such design would be reminiscent of the one used in an earlier mobo but going via blue arrow way behind the RAM slots. This may seem more complicated but it saves on the separate mosfet cooler, its connectors and piping. One can even imagine integrating waterflow of such extended cooler with the CPU cooler. Water would flow first into the chipset cooler, go around to the mosfet part, from the mosfet outlet there would be small matched (e.g. bended metal/acrylic) pipe to the water input of the CPU cooler and from the CPU cooler outlet water would go back to the loop. In this case there would be only two external water pipes to the whole mobo


----------



## OCDesign

That is a bold idea. More complex and expensive to fabricate certainly, but potentially viable. The final block would be quite restrictive, but then that's offset by the fact you wouldn't need any others and by the simplified piping. I'll look into it.

The only other option would be to try and make a bespoke variant of the stock design; substituting each of the board's radiators for universal waterblocks (Koolance MVR-100 or similar) and continue cooling the chipset via heatpipes. Easier to engineer, but probably less effective.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> That is a bold idea. More complex and expensive to fabricate certainly, but potentially viable. The final block would be quite restrictive, but then that's offset by the fact you wouldn't need any others and by the simplified piping. I'll look into it.
> The only other option would be to try and make a bespoke variant of the stock design; substituting each of the board's radiators for universal waterblocks (Koolance MVR-100 or similar) and continue cooling the chipset via heatpipes. Easier to engineer, but probably less effective.


I am willing to share the costs of the combined design if I could get such cooler







. Perhaps more people would be interested in crowdsourcing it ???


----------



## z3razerviper

Looks like we have a new bios 0801


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Looks like we have a new bios 0801


Thanks! I have updated the OP to reflect this.









Cheers!


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I am willing to share the costs of the combined design if I could get such cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps more people would be interested in crowdsourcing it ???


If I do manage to create a workable waterblock for this board, I'll happily make the design drawings, CAD models and other details available to anyone who wants to get their own made up. This is still just exploring potential options at this stage though, and a long way from actually possessing a finished, tested, component. As I said, the board is really not designed with this in mind, but I'll keep working on it.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> If I do manage to create a workable waterblock for this board, I'll happily make the design drawings, CAD models and other details available to anyone who wants to get their own made up. This is still just exploring potential options at this stage though, and a long way from actually possessing a finished, tested, component. As I said, the board is really not designed with this in mind, but I'll keep working on it.


I wonder if somebody with access to suitable machinery would be interested in making the cooler via crowdsourcing (Kickstarter/Indiegogo?). With ready design drawings and CAD models this would be a piece of cake using numerically controlled machine.

On the technical side, when thinking about single cooler for the chipset, PLX and mosfets there is a question if this can be done using single flat cooling plate that is if all the components are at the same level or not. If components are at the same level, the bottom of the cooler does not need any machining which makes the device simpler.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Looks like we have a new bios 0801


You guys are just now seeing this? Wow, I guess I should've spoken up last month as I was troubleshooting my 7-GPU setup.

I've been on this version since it was released on the 22nd!


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> You guys are just now seeing this? Wow, I guess I should've spoken up last month as I was troubleshooting my 7-GPU setup.
> 
> I've been on this version since it was released on the 22nd!


when I checked the US site a week ago it wasn't there are you checking another site


----------



## scubadiver59

No...that's where I got it from.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> when I checked the US site a week ago it wasn't there are you checking another site


Nope...*downloaded it from here*.

I also received my second board today...v1.01 board. My other board, the one I'm RMA'ing is 1.0.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> No...that's where I got it from.
> Nope...*downloaded it from here*.
> 
> I also received my second board today...v1.01 board. My other board, the one I'm RMA'ing is 1.0.


Thank you for the link. Any idea what the 1.01 vs the 1.0 board differences are? How do you tell what you have?


----------



## Canis-X

Very interested in a comparison of the two boards to see if there are any visual differences, if none, maybe Raja or Praz would know and be able to inform us.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> No...that's where I got it from.
> Nope...*downloaded it from here*.
> 
> I also received my second board today...v1.01 board. My other board, the one I'm RMA'ing is 1.0.


Not salivating at BIOS 801 since it mentions only correcting some Thunderbolt issue.
V1.01 is more interesting though I suppose it still has the 7-card problem







.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I wonder if somebody with access to suitable machinery would be interested in making the cooler via crowdsourcing (Kickstarter/Indiegogo?). With ready design drawings and CAD models this would be a piece of cake using numerically controlled machine.
> 
> On the technical side, when thinking about single cooler for the chipset, PLX and mosfets there is a question if this can be done using single flat cooling plate that is if all the components are at the same level or not. If components are at the same level, the bottom of the cooler does not need any machining which makes the device simpler.


It would be really nice if it could be a flat cooling plate, but I don't think it can. The concept I posted earlier to illustrate the fan header issue could have had a flat underside, save for the same three recesses that the stock heat sink has. For the integrated design you proposed, with the waterblock continuing up the board alongside the RAM, then you have more of a problem. The maximum height allowed by the graphics card for the top of the chipset/PLX section appears to be very close to the minimum height required for the bottom of the block to safely clear the capacitors further up the board. This means that not only would the base of the block have to change height, at least 5mm by my reckoning, but so too would the coolant channel.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Not salivating at BIOS 801 since it mentions only correcting some Thunderbolt issue.
> V1.01 is more interesting though I suppose it still has the 7-card problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's exactly what I'm going to find out on Thursday.

I'm participating in the monthly BOINC BGB on the five video cards; once that gets done, I'll swap out the motherboards and then fire up the new board and see how it does.

Honestly, I'm not expecting a miracle...but rest assured I'll be calling Asus about this new board as well if it doesn't work with seven GPUs!









I mean, they haven't even admitted yet that they actually succeeded in getting seven GPUs working with the motherboard, let alone even testing it with seven GPUs. If they'd admit that they failed with seven GPUs, I'd accept that, but not saying anything either way is a little annoying.


----------



## z3razerviper

Did 0801 fix the issues with creative labs sound cards?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Did 0801 fix the issues with creative labs sound cards?


What problems?


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> What problems?


The problem where discrete sound cards randomly quit working after a burst of static sometiems until you sleep or reboot. I have tried it with a Zxr a Z and a xf-i titanium all have the same issue. here is a link to the problem documented on the evga forums for evga x99 boards a few people in the same thread say the asus boards also have the issue. Apparently even the ASUS Xonar Essence STX has the issue as well and its been fixed on some of the other asus x99 boards.

http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-X99-Micro-Sound-Card-Problems-m2214745.aspx

Besides this I only have an issue where the usb hub on my das keyboard causes the system to sometimes freeze on post. (I have tried it in the usb2 & usb3 ports)


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> It would be really nice if it could be a flat cooling plate, but I don't think it can. The concept I posted earlier to illustrate the fan header issue could have had a flat underside, save for the same three recesses that the stock heat sink has. For the integrated design you proposed, with the waterblock continuing up the board alongside the RAM, then you have more of a problem. The maximum height allowed by the graphics card for the top of the chipset/PLX section appears to be very close to the minimum height required for the bottom of the block to safely clear the capacitors further up the board. This means that not only would the base of the block have to change height, at least 5mm by my reckoning, but so too would the coolant channel.


I see. It would have to be evaluated then would could be in principle the simplest shape of the underside of the integrated cooling plate block. Overall, having detailed design of such cooler could us allow to look for the implementation. I mean I have no means for doing it by myself but could ask people which have contacts. Other people could do this too.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I see. It would have to be evaluated then would could be in principle the simplest shape of the underside of the integrated cooling plate block. Overall, having detailed design of such cooler could us allow to look for the implementation. I mean I have no means for doing it by myself but could ask people which have contacts. Other people could do this too.


Well I'll try and work through the practicalities of the integrated cooler idea, plus any other potential solutions I can think of. I'll take some more measurements and try modelling up a few concepts in CAD - see how viable a combined block is and how it could be most easily made.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> The problem where discrete sound cards randomly quit working after a burst of static sometiems until you sleep or reboot. I have tried it with a Zxr a Z and a xf-i titanium all have the same issue. here is a link to the problem documented on the evga forums for evga x99 boards a few people in the same thread say the asus boards also have the issue. Apparently even the ASUS Xonar Essence STX has the issue as well and its been fixed on some of the other asus x99 boards.


So when you switch PCI-E to 2.0 does it solve the problem?

They need to create WS board without PLX, but with similar chipset and heavier finned VRM cooling, and preffered slot at position 3, and 5. (or 2 and 4) Basically something reliable for 5820K CPUs that allows to use theirs potential properly for these who can't connect cards too close to CPU.

BTW is there any news about X99-TUF board? I'd like somethin with extreme reliability and kinda dislike these 18W from PLX.


----------



## z3razerviper

I have tried setting it to 2.0 no difference.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> So when you switch PCI-E to 2.0 does it solve the problem?They need to create WS board without PLX, but with similar chipset and heavier finned VRM cooling, and preffered slot at position 3, and 5. (or 2 and 4) Basically something reliable for 5820K CPUs that allows to use theirs potential properly for these who can't connect cards too close to CPU.
> BTW is there any news about X99-TUF board? I'd like somethin with extreme reliability and kinda dislike these 18W from PLX.


I do not see sense in this. PLX chips are big plus if one needs mobo with high number of PCIe slots running at x8. If that is not needed one buys another mobo without PLX.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> Well I'll try and work through the practicalities of the integrated cooler idea, plus any other potential solutions I can think of. I'll take some more measurements and try modelling up a few concepts in CAD - see how viable a combined block is and how it could be most easily made.


Do you intend to take out the existing coolers and make precise measurement of elevation of the components?


----------



## zury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> So when you switch PCI-E to 2.0 does it solve the problem?
> 
> They need to create WS board without PLX, but with similar chipset and heavier finned VRM cooling, and preffered slot at position 3, and 5. (or 2 and 4) Basically something reliable for 5820K CPUs that allows to use theirs potential properly for these who can't connect cards too close to CPU.
> 
> BTW is there any news about X99-TUF board? I'd like somethin with extreme reliability and kinda dislike these 18W from PLX.


I am exactly in the same boat as you - I love everything about the WS (server grade components/quality, aesthetics, board layout/design, xeon/ecc support, more HW compatibility tested, etc.), but I dont need the damn PLX chips









But there is really no alternative/competitor so I guess ll have to live with the PLX chips. I even made a comparison table (for my needs) of high end X99 MOBO, but still the X99-E WS came out the best for my needs.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So when you switch PCI-E to 2.0 does it solve the problem?
> 
> 
> They need to create WS board without PLX, but with similar chipset and heavier finned VRM cooling, and preffered slot at position 3, and 5. (or 2 and 4) Basically something reliable for 5820K CPUs that allows to use theirs potential properly for these who can't connect cards too close to CPU.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW is there any news about X99-TUF board? I'd like somethin with extreme reliability and kinda dislike these 18W from PLX.


What is the aversion to the PLX chips specifically? I see no downside to them whatsoever except that they add to the cost of the board. Yes, they put off a little heat but it is easily managed by placing a fan blowing across the PCH.

There really is no preferred PCIe slot position on this board, you can run PCIe 3.0 x16 cards in any combination in any of the grey slots without issue from my experience, regardless of what the manual states.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zury*
> 
> I am exactly in the same boat as you - I love everything about the WS (server grade components/quality, aesthetics, board layout/design, xeon/ecc support, more HW compatibility tested, etc.), but I dont need the damn PLX chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is really no alternative/competitor so I guess ll have to live with the PLX chips. I even made a comparison table (for my needs) of high end X99 MOBO, but still the X99-E WS came out the best for my needs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


True, you may not necessarily "need" the chips but it sounds like it has everything else that you do "need" whereas the other motherboards don't have the PLX chips that you don't "need" but also don't have anything else that you do "need", I don't see the problem here.









Get the board the both of you and be happy!!! Also, don't forget to vote for EK to make waterblocks for this board!









http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zury*
> 
> I am exactly in the same boat as you - I love everything about the WS (server grade components/quality, aesthetics, board layout/design, xeon/ecc support, more HW compatibility tested, etc.), but I dont need the damn PLX chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But there is really no alternative/competitor so I guess ll have to live with the PLX chips. I even made a comparison table (for my needs) of high end X99 MOBO, but still the X99-E WS came out the best for my needs.


This is surreal. Buying X99-E WS makes sense exclusively if there is intention of utilizing capabilities brought by the PLX chips. Otherwise it is complete waste of money and resources as the unused PLX draws power all the time. Buying and complaining on the 'damned' PLX chips is surreal.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Honestly PLX chips seem even MORE reasonable if you're using a lane-limited CPU like the 5820K (only has 28lanes). I mean it'd be the only way to get 16x on dual graphics cards for that CPU...


----------



## theirlaw

Quick question... is the 6-pin power for the PCIe slots required?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theirlaw*
> 
> Quick question... is the 6-pin power for the PCIe slots required?


No, it is not required. It is recommended if you are running 4 GPU's though, per the manual.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> They need to create WS board without PLX, but with similar chipset and heavier finned VRM cooling, and preffered slot at position 3, and 5. (or 2 and 4) Basically something reliable for 5820K CPUs that allows to use theirs potential properly for these who can't connect cards too close to CPU.


I thought that the X99-WS/IPMI board they announced a while ago was essentially our board without the PLX chips, for buyers who didn't need them but who wanted other features of the X99-E WS?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Do you intend to take out the existing coolers and make precise measurement of elevation of the components?


I suspect I might have to eventually, but for the moment I can work from a set of basic measurements made whilst the existing cooler is still in place. If base the of the concept cooler can be made to conform to the same heights from the board surface as the underside of the stock cooler does, then I can be certain it will have suitable clearances without needing to measure individual components.


----------



## Carver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Honestly PLX chips seem even MORE reasonable if you're using a lane-limited CPU like the 5820K (only has 28lanes). I mean it'd be the only way to get 16x on dual graphics cards for that CPU...


I'm building mine for rendering using the GPUs is the 5820K going to limit me with 28 lanes should I upgrade to a 40 lane?

System is using.
16GB G Skill DDR4
4 - GTX 760
1500 watt PSU


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carver*
> 
> I'm building mine for rendering using the GPUs is the 5820K going to limit me with 28 lanes should I upgrade to a 40 lane?


The 5820k only has 28 lanes. If you're using the workstation motherboard however, you will have more lanes through PLX. (Something like 70, don't quote me though).


----------



## Carver

I don't really understand what PLX is. How do I take advantage of the PLX extra lanes?


----------



## Creator

PLX chips allow you to get the most available bandwidth your hardware can support. In the end everyone is limited to 28 or 40 depending on the CPU. But here's an example of where they can benefit : without PLX on a 40 lane CPU, you can run 4x GPUs at 16x/8x/8x/8x. With the WS-E, you can run 16x/16x/16x/16x. How PLX chips benefit is say GPUs 0 and 1 are idle, while 2 and 3 are doing work. In setup one, those GPUs are always limited to 8x/8x. With the WS-E, they're getting the full 16x bandwidth since the other GPUs are taking up very little.

I'm not sure if they do any sort of load balancing though. Like would 3x GPUs running at once have ~13x effective bandwidth (all the way back to the CPU) available to them? (Would be better than 16x/16x/8x).

Edit : Another benefit = GPU to GPU communication. That never has to the CPU so you can have full PCIe bandwidth between the GPUs themselves. I don't think that has any measurable benefit yet though. You'd have to be moving absurd amounts of data between the GPUs to max out the PCIe bandwidth.

And last but not least, they solve OCD!


----------



## Canis-X

@Carver A link to Information on how PLX PEX chips work can be found in the OP, if anyone is interested in learning more about it. There is a lot of other info in that post as well.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theirlaw*
> 
> Quick question... is the 6-pin power for the PCIe slots required?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not required. It is recommended if you are running 4 GPU's though, per the manual.
Click to expand...

Would you know where in the manual it says that. I completely missed it.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Would you know where in the manual it says that. I completely missed it.


Rechecked and my apologies that it is not specifically mentioned in this motherboard's manual, however, historically speaking for ASUS motherboards that have had an extra power plug on the the board itself for the PCIe lanes it has stated that in the manuals. For the past ROG class motherboards that I have personally owned....as a quick example the ASUS Rampage IV Extreme motherboard does state this on page 2-40 of it's manual as per the screenshot below:



I'm not sure why ASUS did not include this verbaige for the X99-E WS or the Rampage V Extreme but maybe they thought that had progressed to common knowledge at this point?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Honestly PLX chips seem even MORE reasonable if you're using a lane-limited CPU like the 5820K (only has 28lanes). I mean it'd be the only way to get 16x on dual graphics cards for that CPU...


... and the 16x PCIe to the GPU is another waste of resources and totally redundant as it was shown time and again : even PCIe 3.0 x4 is sufficient and single card runs with no problems with PCIe 3.0 x2, that may keep with dual cards too.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Honestly PLX chips seem even MORE reasonable if you're using a lane-limited CPU like the 5820K (only has 28lanes). I mean it'd be the only way to get 16x on dual graphics cards for that CPU...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and the 16x PCIe to the GPU is another waste of resources and totally redundant as it was shown time and again : even PCIe 3.0 x4 is sufficient and single card runs with no problems with PCIe 3.0 x2, that may keep with dual cards too.
Click to expand...

That test was over two years ago. Are GPU cards still not utilizing no more than PCI-e 2.0 at 8x?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That test was over two years ago. Are GPU cards still not utilizing no more than PCI-e 2.0 at 8x?


I'm sorry, you never commented on my response. Did that satisfy your question/request?


----------



## zury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I thought that the X99-WS/IPMI board they announced a while ago was essentially our board without the PLX chips, for buyers who didn't need them but who wanted other features of the X99-E WS?
> I suspect I might have to eventually, but for the moment I can work from a set of basic measurements made whilst the existing cooler is still in place. If base the of the concept cooler can be made to conform to the same heights from the board surface as the underside of the stock cooler does, then I can be certain it will have suitable clearances without needing to measure individual components.


That is the one (X99-WS/IPMI), exactly what I need for my workstation/server build .. Thanks! Though not many retailers have those ...


----------



## Raghar

Wow they released single socket IPMI, I missed it. These horizontal RAM looks quite bad for natural air convection.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That test was over two years ago. Are GPU cards still not utilizing no more than PCI-e 2.0 at 8x?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, you never commented on my response. Did that satisfy your question/request?
Click to expand...

To which post? You quoted a different post than the one you answered. As to the one you answered, no, not really. It doesn't clear up whether the extra PCI-e power connector is needed or not, depending on load, just that it isn't stated in the manual.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> ...What is the aversion to the PLX chips specifically? I see no downside to them whatsoever except that they add to the cost of the board...


I also would like to know this. Anybody?


----------



## louiebh

just purchased this board about to start my first ever build been looking to get into watercooling and overclocking but that lead to my dilemma of choosing between the rampage 5 E and this board.
I chose this one because i have 2 titan z's on the way and wntede to use a video capture card(pcie 2.0) alongside an asus dsx soundcard(pcie x1) with my 5960x i believe this board would hold all 4 of the pcie input and run at max speed for all of them. I wanted to find out if any watercooling solutions for the motherboard had become available yet, ive been following the ek thread since around october/november and it seems its not happening







how expensive would it be to obtain your own solution? I would like to make this build once and have it last a long time.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> To which post? You quoted a different post than the one you answered. As to the one you answered, no, not really. It doesn't clear up whether the extra PCI-e power connector is needed or not, depending on load, just that it isn't stated in the manual.


Cool, was curious as to whether or not you were just trolling me. Thanks for clearing that up.









Cheers!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> To which post? You quoted a different post than the one you answered. As to the one you answered, no, not really. It doesn't clear up whether the extra PCI-e power connector is needed or not, depending on load, just that it isn't stated in the manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, was curious as to whether or not you were just trolling me. Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

No worries. Trolls live under bridges. Since it's often either too hot or too cold, extremely drafty, and have absolutely no privacy under bridges, I have no desire to be a troll.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> No worries. Trolls live under bridges. Since it's often either too hot or too cold, extremely drafty, and have absolutely no privacy under bridges, I have no desire to be a troll.


That might be the greatest argument against trolling I have ever heard...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> I wanted to find out if any watercooling solutions for the motherboard had become available yet, ive been following the ek thread since around october/november and it seems its not happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how expensive would it be to obtain your own solution? I would like to make this build once and have it last a long time.


There are, to my knowledge, no commercially available water blocks for the WS and in my opinion it's not likely that there will be. The layout of the board causes issues for adapting standard waterblock designs (have a look at some of my previous posts on the subject) which makes it even less likely that EK or any other manufacturer can afford the man hours to develop such a niche product. A custom cooler shouldn't be murderously expensive to fabricate, _if_ a viable design can be produced. I'm working on it, but it will take a while.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What is the aversion to the PLX chips specifically? I see no downside to them whatsoever except that they add to the cost of the board.
> 
> True, you may not necessarily "need" the chips but it sounds like it has everything else that you do "need" whereas the other motherboards don't have the PLX chips that you don't "need" but also don't have anything else that you do "need", I don't see the problem here.


Exactly my thoughts Canis. And there's another valid argument for PLX that I haven't heard mentioned in this discussion.

Everyone is only talking about gfx cards and their current needed PCIe lanes. But it's easy to see Intel's intended path with the x99 chipset with regards to PCIe and direct CPU communication. Storage, peripheral cards, etc. Consider all the R&D that Intel invested to create an architecture where the PCIe lanes run via fiber directly into the CPU. Are we to assume all this investment is so gamers can run their x4 SLI?

SATA is the old IDE. SSDs are becoming more and more mainstream. And anybody who has looked at the throughput numbers for the current offering of expensive PCIe card-based flash storage can see the potential.

I was at Fry's the other day, and there're already of offerings from WD and Seagate for external Thunderbolt storage on the shelf. Thunderbolt ties directly into PCIe lanes.

M.2. Samsung already offers a 512GB stick for < $500. Prices will only drop and size offerings will go up.

Even SATA Express taps into the PCIe lanes.

Thunderbolt with daisy chained monitors sounds pretty good. Yes, USB 3.1 is on the horizon. But it still can't touch Thunderbolt's throughput. I'm betting the Thunderbolt user base and peripheral offerings will only grow.

I predict that within the next year, we'll see non-enterprise SSD offerings from all the main storage OEMs with PCIe interface options. They have to! Even the current speed SSDs are limited by SATA. Remember the Win7 system benchmark (whatever it was called). Arguably worthless by any serious standard of measurement. But storage has lagged behind all other system components for years. If you had an HDD, that benchmark number was pegged at the lowest number lol.

Sorry...I digress









Point is, the PLX chip and PCIe lane number argument should take into account other future system components and peripherals, not just gfx cards. Intel has provided a glimpse of their intended architecture path with the x99 chipset. It is PCIe.


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> There are, to my knowledge, no commercially available water blocks for the WS and in my opinion it's not likely that there will be. The layout of the board causes issues for adapting standard waterblock designs (have a look at some of my previous posts on the subject) which makes it even less likely that EK or any other manufacturer can afford the man hours to develop such a niche product. A custom cooler shouldn't be murderously expensive to fabricate, _if_ a viable design can be produced. I'm working on it, but it will take a while.


oh nice ill be following you eagerly hopefully something can be cooked up soon wheres the best place to follow your work?


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What is the aversion to the PLX chips specifically? I see no downside to them whatsoever except that they add to the cost of the board. Yes, they put off a little heat but it is easily managed by placing a fan blowing across the PCH.


They use up to 20 W more power, so when you want to use power efficient WS solution you pay more, and you need to dump out more heat from the case/rack/custom noiseless solution.
If they can't run independently failure of one PLX chip basically bricks PCI-E lanes. (If they can run independently they can actually improve reliability somewhat. I assume it uses two PLX chips.)
That noise following sound card going offline might be caused by weird interaction of SB-Z and PLX chips. (Or it can be some weird bug in X99 chipset.)
They increase latency.
They might cause problems in interaction between PCI-E cards that are directly communicating between themselves.
Also they increase price of the board, and in the most useful situation when user wants to buy cheaper 28 lane CPU, or use proper spacing and skip watercooling on cards, the increase in price hurts the idea of using cheaper components.
Are these PLX chips sufficiently reliable for 5 years 24/7 of heavy use?

In WS solutions it can be useful to simply go for reliable board and devil canyon dual core and: 12+11+7 = 30 3*(6+4) = 30 When these dual cores are overclocked, they have the same number of cores, but three times more RAM (even if slower and without quad channel). I assume the board is reliable enough to not have any downtime because of 12K capacitors. The three boards don't have any interruption in work because it's trivial to replace a board while the two remaining do theirs stuff.
Now the question is: is it efficient per Watt?

I like heatpipes on X99-E WS, VRM, and capacitors.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> oh nice ill be following you eagerly hopefully something can be cooked up soon wheres the best place to follow your work?


I'm intending to start a build log soon, I expect most of the detail regarding the cooler design work will be posted as part of that.


----------



## weinstein888

I'm never giving up: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I'm never giving up: http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> They use up to 20 W more power, so when you want to use power efficient WS solution you pay more, and you need to dump out more heat from the case/rack/custom noiseless solution. If they can't run independently failure of one PLX chip basically bricks PCI-E lanes. (If they can run independently they can actually improve reliability somewhat. I assume it uses two PLX chips.) That noise following sound card going offline might be caused by weird interaction of SB-Z and PLX chips. (Or it can be some weird bug in X99 chipset.) They increase latency.They might cause problems in interaction between PCI-E cards that are directly communicating between themselves.
> Also they increase price of the board, and in the most useful situation when user wants to buy cheaper 28 lane CPU, or use proper spacing and skip watercooling on cards, the increase in price hurts the idea of using cheaper components. Are these PLX chips sufficiently reliable for 5 years 24/7 of heavy use?


These are absurdal arguments against the PLX chips. PLX chips are an absolute must IF one needs 7 PCIe slots running @ x8. Yes, one pays for this with increased power consumption, potential reliability problems etc., BUT unless something better is invented this the BEST solution and mobo with two PLX chips is MARVEL of engineering. Now, if one does not need the 7 PCIe slots AND buys the WS mobo it is an example of bad thinking if not outright stupidity. On similar line, there is even higher caliber mobo with two PLX chips, ASRock X99 WS-E/10G. This mobo apart of 7 PCIe slots also has TWO *10* Gb/s Ethernet ports (with their own hefty radiator). Claiming then that this is nice mobo except that it has two unnecessary 10 Gb/s Ethernet ports is absurd. This board is fantastic and opens new possibility for having 10 Gb/s networking at reasonable cost IF somebody needs this and can use it, otherwise buying it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> There are, to my knowledge, no commercially available water blocks for the WS and in my opinion it's not likely that there will be. The layout of the board causes issues for adapting standard waterblock designs (have a look at some of my previous posts on the subject) which makes it even less likely that EK or any other manufacturer can afford the man hours to develop such a niche product. A custom cooler shouldn't be murderously expensive to fabricate, _if_ a viable design can be produced. I'm working on it, but it will take a while.


Do you have estimated time frame when such design for an integrated cooler might be ready? I could then ask around about making it that would be needed.


----------



## FreeElectron

I don't know if this design will be worth it though.
I mean from a practical stand point


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Do you have estimated time frame when such design for an integrated cooler might be ready? I could then ask around about making it that would be needed.


I'm afraid not. It's entirely dependent on how much time I have to work on it, and what issues I encounter during the process. But the standard-layout model I posted recently didn't take very long at all. Hopefully I can have the basic concept models, if not the final full-detail designs, presentable relatively soon.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ... and the 16x PCIe to the GPU is another waste of resources and totally redundant as it was shown time and again : even PCIe 3.0 x4 is sufficient and single card runs with no problems with PCIe 3.0 x2, that may keep with dual cards too.


I'm not really planning on running dual GTX980 Classifieds on x2 PCIe3.0 heh. Nor do I want to add any additional parallel processing unit (be it phi or tesla) at low bandwidths either. I have an interesting workbuild going.


----------



## Raghar

Do you know a reason why max VRM switching frequency is 600 Hz? RIVE had 1200 Hz or so.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I don't know if this design will be worth it though.
> I mean from a practical stand point


In no way is it worthwhile or necessary from any practical standpoint. But then that's true of my build in general.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Did 0801 fix the issues with creative labs sound cards?


I was thinking about this the other day.. I have some creative devices and X-fi creative sound card with the I/O panel called Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series. It sounded so great that it never sounded so great lol.... But for one things for sure I never tested it from any other older BIOS. Did you had any problems from any of the older BIOS?

I went from a AMD 965 with a foxconn motherboard to this Intel Xeon and this motherboard Asus motherboard. I have had that problems with that foxconn motherboard for my most of my creative devices. But to this I have no problems bro. None so far even COD MW3 works with this sound card, It usually crash windows from running that sound card. And a few other among the things such as software of like fruitloops oh man I wish I had that Intel Xeon 10 core CPU 2687W would make a world different. I can used both of the sound cards. I think the PLX chips are a big help with I/O devices. I plugged in a bunch of network cards and SATA and NAS RAID cards, WinTV card and video network cards And so on Etc...Most people forget to set the setting up for the sound card. That you have to go to the hardware and sound under control panel and go click on sound then right click on speaker on your creative device or any other sound device and go to properties and then click on Advance and select and set the default format to 24bit,192000 Hz (studio quality). And same goes for all the device but some don't go over 96000 Hz on mics and some other device. But this makes the sound quality more bright and clean. Most people forgets about those setting in the audio profile I am using the driver of Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Driver 52.55 MB XFTI_PCDRV_L11_2_40_0008.exe. And the software of DTS Connect Pack for Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium series 1.03.08. and I installed K-Lite_Codec_Pack_1090_Mega and did every setting beside the players that are build in that software I uncheck that part in the boxes and the tools beside mediainfo.

But I have also used all the driver that are on the DVD for the x-99-e ws motherboard and used that realtek crystal sound 2 drivers too.

Here some pics











Oh btw reason I edit because I forgot to say something have try going into the power setting and change PCIe to off on the power state? Have you try truning off E5 power state or E3 power state from the BIOS? This might cause the sound card to act up?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> They use up to 20 W more power, so when you want to use power efficient WS solution you pay more, and you need to dump out more heat from the case/rack/custom noiseless solution.
> If they can't run independently failure of one PLX chip basically bricks PCI-E lanes. (If they can run independently they can actually improve reliability somewhat. I assume it uses two PLX chips.)
> That noise following sound card going offline might be caused by weird interaction of SB-Z and PLX chips. (Or it can be some weird bug in X99 chipset.)
> They increase latency.
> They might cause problems in interaction between PCI-E cards that are directly communicating between themselves.
> Also they increase price of the board, and in the most useful situation when user wants to buy cheaper 28 lane CPU, or use proper spacing and skip watercooling on cards, the increase in price hurts the idea of using cheaper components.
> Are these PLX chips sufficiently reliable for 5 years 24/7 of heavy use?
> 
> In WS solutions it can be useful to simply go for reliable board and devil canyon dual core and: 12+11+7 = 30 3*(6+4) = 30 When these dual cores are overclocked, they have the same number of cores, but three times more RAM (even if slower and without quad channel). I assume the board is reliable enough to not have any downtime because of 12K capacitors. The three boards don't have any interruption in work because it's trivial to replace a board while the two remaining do theirs stuff.
> Now the question is: is it efficient per Watt?
> 
> I like heatpipes on X99-E WS, VRM, and capacitors.


The cooler on the chips on the PLX the longer the reliable and sutticiently just like memory. It does have a signal strobe type chip. It just moves the PCIe lane around from the I/O from moving in hz. So. If you over populated that lane on the board and CPU the PLX chipset kicked in. I had people say you might want to move your cards around to get the PLX chips to work right sometime it will do that. Deepens on the chips some get bad one some get good ones. Sometime it just one PLX running and the other doesn't run at all. So never know what you got out of these boards. It can be a shame not knowing all these years that the 2 of the PLX chipset never work and when you just started to used up all your slots for extra video cards and other PCIe cards and till then It will work as a 2 way 3.0 and 8X on the CPU lanes or 8x8x8x8. And the others slots of the PCIe will only works when you don't add another cards in the other slots it only go from how much you over populate the PCIe slots. It got a switcher chip on the board.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> They use up to 20 W more power, so when you want to use power efficient WS solution you pay more, and you need to dump out more heat from the case/rack/custom noiseless solution.
> If they can't run independently failure of one PLX chip basically bricks PCI-E lanes. (If they can run independently they can actually improve reliability somewhat. I assume it uses two PLX chips.)
> That noise following sound card going offline might be caused by weird interaction of SB-Z and PLX chips. (Or it can be some weird bug in X99 chipset.)
> They increase latency.
> They might cause problems in interaction between PCI-E cards that are directly communicating between themselves.
> Also they increase price of the board, and in the most useful situation when user wants to buy cheaper 28 lane CPU, or use proper spacing and skip watercooling on cards, the increase in price hurts the idea of using cheaper components.
> Are these PLX chips sufficiently reliable for 5 years 24/7 of heavy use?
> 
> In WS solutions it can be useful to simply go for reliable board and devil canyon dual core and: 12+11+7 = 30 3*(6+4) = 30 When these dual cores are overclocked, they have the same number of cores, but three times more RAM (even if slower and without quad channel). I assume the board is reliable enough to not have any downtime because of 12K capacitors. The three boards don't have any interruption in work because it's trivial to replace a board while the two remaining do theirs stuff.
> Now the question is: is it efficient per Watt?
> 
> I like heatpipes on X99-E WS, VRM, and capacitors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> These are absurdal arguments against the PLX chips. PLX chips are an absolute must IF one needs 7 PCIe slots running @ x8. Yes, one pays for this with increased power consumption, potential reliability problems etc., BUT unless something better is invented this the BEST solution and mobo with two PLX chips is MARVEL of engineering. Now, if one does not need the 7 PCIe slots AND buys the WS mobo it is an example of bad thinking if not outright stupidity. On similar line, there is even higher caliber mobo with two PLX chips, ASRock X99 WS-E/10G. This mobo apart of 7 PCIe slots also has TWO *10* Gb/s Ethernet ports (with their own hefty radiator). Claiming then that this is nice mobo except that it has two unnecessary 10 Gb/s Ethernet ports is absurd. This board is fantastic and opens new possibility for having 10 Gb/s networking at reasonable cost IF somebody needs this and can use it, otherwise buying it makes absolutely no sense.


Sorry, I did not have time to type up a response sooner, but thank you wirk! In addition to your point I am not seeing any latency problems. My benchmark scores are in-line with similar setups and I'm in the top 10 HOF for 3DMark Vantage performance at this time. This is just a good board I think all around, will it meet everyone's needs, no, but I personally don't think that's possible.


----------



## z3razerviper

My problem is not getting the sound card working with good quality sound..... its having them reliably work. With this board the cards just quits sometimes until i put the system to sleep or reboot. I know its not only me because I have seen other people reference the same problems with x99 boards.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> They use up to 20 W more power, so when you want to use power efficient WS solution you pay more, and you need to dump out more heat from the case/rack/custom noiseless solution.
> If they can't run independently failure of one PLX chip basically bricks PCI-E lanes. (If they can run independently they can actually improve reliability somewhat. I assume it uses two PLX chips.)
> That noise following sound card going offline might be caused by weird interaction of SB-Z and PLX chips. (Or it can be some weird bug in X99 chipset.)
> They increase latency.
> They might cause problems in interaction between PCI-E cards that are directly communicating between themselves.
> Also they increase price of the board, and in the most useful situation when user wants to buy cheaper 28 lane CPU, or use proper spacing and skip watercooling on cards, the increase in price hurts the idea of using cheaper components.
> Are these PLX chips sufficiently reliable for 5 years 24/7 of heavy use?
> 
> In WS solutions it can be useful to simply go for reliable board and devil canyon dual core and: 12+11+7 = 30 3*(6+4) = 30 When these dual cores are overclocked, they have the same number of cores, but three times more RAM (even if slower and without quad channel). I assume the board is reliable enough to not have any downtime because of 12K capacitors. The three boards don't have any interruption in work because it's trivial to replace a board while the two remaining do theirs stuff.
> Now the question is: is it efficient per Watt?
> 
> I like heatpipes on X99-E WS, VRM, and capacitors.


Just to confirm your seeing the wierd soudn blaster z problem on this board where the card quits working?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*


my fav picture lady


----------



## Canis-X

I have an HT Omega eClaro and have not had any sound issues. *knocks on wood*


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Do you know a reason why max VRM switching frequency is 600 Hz? RIVE had 1200 Hz or so.


You might want to turn on the over voltage switch and see if that helps? Have anyone play with this switch? My only concern is that if I turn that over voltage switch on I can't lower the voltage or leave stock to auto if the switch is turned on. Just scared of turning it on without water cools lol would fry my CPU


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

My biggest plans for this board is to add a 4040 Aluminum plate 1/8 thick cut out a square piece and glue it on the heatsink and add 4 longer screw and it will be up close to the video cards or any other PCIe cards. And used that special Loctite® PL® Premium® Polyurethane Construction Adhesive and filed in the gap on the heatsink heat pipe and glue that plate of 4040 for extra cooling for the chipset and PLX







I am not sure this will work because of the spacing between the video card and PCIe cards to the chipset heatsink. I might just make my own heatpipe make a round circular heat pipe that are flat on the chipset plate base. ;|


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Just to confirm your seeing the wierd soudn blaster z problem on this board where the card quits working?


I'd like that clarified too. Sometimes my card will not be detected on start. Putting the system to sleep and waking it up seems to reset it. I'd like a resolution to this if one can be found.


----------



## z3razerviper

Just so you know I have this problem with every creative card i have tried an x-fi titanium a sound blaster z and zxr.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm not really planning on running dual GTX980 Classifieds on x2 PCIe3.0 heh. Nor do I want to add any additional parallel processing unit (be it phi or tesla) at low bandwidths either. I have an interesting workbuild going.


Parallel processing units moving huge amounts of data are but one example when the PCIe bus might get filled up to capacity. Adding GPUs to this then makes having WS then fully justified.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> The cooler on the chips on the PLX the longer the reliable and sutticiently just like memory. It does have a signal strobe type chip. It just moves the PCIe lane around from the I/O from moving in hz. So. If you over populated that lane on the board and CPU the PLX chipset kicked in. I had people say you might want to move your cards around to get the PLX chips to work right sometime it will do that. Deepens on the chips some get bad one some get good ones. Sometime it just one PLX running and the other doesn't run at all. So never know what you got out of these boards. It can be a shame not knowing all these years that the 2 of the PLX chipset never work and when you just started to used up all your slots for extra video cards and other PCIe cards and till then It will work as a 2 way 3.0 and 8X on the CPU lanes or 8x8x8x8. And the others slots of the PCIe will only works when you don't add another cards in the other slots it only go from how much you over populate the PCIe slots. It got a switcher chip on the board.


I am not sure you are right here: even when the mobo is idle the PLX/chipset radiator is quite warm from if not to say hot from which I guess the chips are always running, they are possibly multiplexing the PCIe bus even if no data are flowing.


----------



## ErickS

Just ordered mine! Kinda curious that the RVE has PS/2 and the WS-E doesn't?

I still want to use PS/2 for my keyboard, and since most keyboards come with a usb to ps/2 adapter but because this board has no ps/2 I have to use the ps/2 to usb to ps/2 to usb adapter...
Anyone recommend a PS/2 to USB adapter?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine! Kinda curious that the RVE has PS/2 and the WS-E doesn't?
> 
> I still want to use PS/2 for my keyboard, and since most keyboards come with a usb to ps/2 adapter but because this board has no ps/2 I have to use the ps/2 to usb to ps/2 to usb adapter...
> Anyone recommend a PS/2 to USB adapter?


Why would you do that?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Parallel processing units moving huge amounts of data are but one example when the PCIe bus might get filled up to capacity. Adding GPUs to this then makes having WS then fully justified.
> I am not sure you are right here: even when the mobo is idle the PLX/chipset radiator is quite warm from if not to say hot from which I guess the chips are always running, they are possibly multiplexing the PCIe bus even if no data are flowing.


Yes they are always on. It kind of help improve the signal over to the CPU when you are not using very much lane. But when they are only doing the multi switching on those lanes is the last that are needed when the CPU get over flooded on the lane get what I am saying. Like when the lane 40 or 28 no longer could handle then it start to really get hot. And that is the bad thing about those chips and it start to slow down little. Any other function of used of the PCIe 3.0 16x will read anything blow PCIe like 2.0 x16 and 1.1 and 1.0 it backward compatible. But if they stay cool they act better run better just like a CPU and Chipset and memory. The cooler they are the more stable they are and long lasting they will become. I know Asus should have done a better designed on the heatsink for the chipset. They could loop another two heat pipe and go around the motherboard and add more on the south chipset and the PLX and thicker alum block that hold and all 4 heatpipe are inside that block and the end of the heatpipe next to the rams could get a better block with better fins on the end unit.. I know I could do it better. I wish I could have a water cool loop system then I would take a 1/4 or 1/8 plate of 4040 alum and glue and mount a water block on it and cool that down I would do the same for the VRM mosfet cooler too.









I wonder what happened to electric cooling system like a AC unit and never dies and never have to refuel it never leak R34 lol.. I need quote


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> 
> Just ordered mine! Kinda curious that the RVE has PS/2 and the WS-E doesn't?
> 
> I still want to use PS/2 for my keyboard, and since most keyboards come with a usb to ps/2 adapter but because this board has no ps/2 I have to use the ps/2 to usb to ps/2 to usb adapter...
> Anyone recommend a PS/2 to USB adapter?


Man I tired this I did used my com port to the mouse old COM port an old PS2 and used the keyboard on it didn't work. Must to be a BIOS related.

I haven't try to used a PS2 female to USB male. I have an old Dell keyboard that I want to keep but it getting old lol.. I wanted to do this but I end up with a 13$ keyboard K120 Logitech that are USB wired it and it work fine.

I wonder any wireless keyboard out there works great on this motherboard.


----------



## nnunn

Looking at this X99-E WS as single-socket alternative to Supermicro X10DRG-Q:

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X10DRG-Q.cfm

Only issue: our standard quad-GPU Xeon node has 128GB.

You guys running Xeons -- anyone tried (4 or 8) x 16GB registered DDR4 DIMMS?

To those running 64GB (8 x 8GB unregistered) -- any RAM issues to report?

thanks!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

ASUS updated their website, the X99-E WS now states that it supports 128GB DDR4 RAM. Dunno if that applies for our boards but I imagine it does.

Quote:


> 8 x DIMM, Max. 128GB, DDR4 3200(O.C.)/3000(O.C.)/2800(O.C.)/2666(O.C.)/2400(O.C.)/2133 MHz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory *1
> 8 x DIMM, Max. 128GB, DDR4 2133/1866 MHz ECC, Un-buffered, Register Memory *2


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Looking at this X99-E WS as single-socket alternative to Supermicro X10DRG-Q:
> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X10DRG-Q.cfm
> Only issue: our standard quad-GPU Xeon node has 128GB. You guys running Xeons -- anyone tried (4 or 8) x 16GB registered DDR4 DIMMS? To those running 64GB (8 x 8GB unregistered) -- any RAM issues to report?
> thanks!


I am running Xeon E5 1680v3 with 4x16GB=64GB DDR4 registered kit like this from Crucial, absolutely no problems, have not tried overclocking this kit, planning to expand to 128GB which should be piece of cake except of money







.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I am running Xeon E5 1680v3 with 4x16GB=64GB DDR4 registered kit like this from Crucial, absolutely no problems, have not tried overclocking this kit, planning to expand to 128GB which should be piece of cake except of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is unlocked...correct?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Looking at this X99-E WS as single-socket alternative to Supermicro X10DRG-Q:
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X10DRG-Q.cfm
> 
> Only issue: our standard quad-GPU Xeon node has 128GB.
> 
> You guys running Xeons -- anyone tried (4 or 8) x 16GB registered DDR4 DIMMS?
> 
> To those running 64GB (8 x 8GB unregistered) -- any RAM issues to report?
> 
> thanks!


Yes. You can also used 32x4 like the LRDIMM. But it won't do 8x16 it will do 6x16 LRDIMM. But as for 128GB DDR4 non-reg DIMM support 3300 speed but max space is 128GB for non. And for 128GB is RDIMM and LRDIMM. I did try overclocking the ram on LRDIMM and RDIMM they both will do it but I couldn't go over 2400 speed. till you losing some timing can go higher. But I get a lot of errors and memory problems when trying to go a higher speed. But this is what I done 16-16-16-38 bump the voltage 1.27500V If you turn on the XMP profile it locked. Can change voltages and timing to.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

But what sad is that the Intel Xeon can do 768 GB worth of memory :| Maybe they'll make a new BIOS update. Maybe we can get 512 GB


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Just to confirm your seeing the wierd soudn blaster z problem on this board where the card quits working?


Naw. I just eyeing the board, and I'm bit split if I'd want to get CPU with FIVR, or wait for Skylake-E as was my original plan.

That posts about SB-Z problems with board gave me stuff to think about.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Naw. I just eyeing the board, and I'm bit split if I'd want to get CPU with FIVR, or wait for Skylake-E as was my original plan.
> 
> That posts about SB-Z problems with board gave me stuff to think about.


Last time I read the OC socket completely bypasses FIVR with the extra pins.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I am running Xeon E5 1680v3 with 4x16GB=64GB DDR4 registered kit like this from Crucial, absolutely no problems, have not tried overclocking this kit, planning to expand to 128GB which should be piece of cake except of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> It is unlocked...correct?


Yes, absolutely. I am waiting for H240-X WC coming soon to test final OC but got 4.4 GHz on air. On the other hand E5 1680v3 is highest speed ranking 8-core Xeon, the question is if OC is any better than lower grades and it seems not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yes. You can also used 32x4 like the LRDIMM. But it won't do 8x16 it will do 6x16 LRDIMM. But as for 128GB DDR4 non-reg DIMM support 3300 speed but max space is 128GB for non. And for 128GB is RDIMM and LRDIMM. I did try overclocking the ram on LRDIMM and RDIMM they both will do it but I couldn't go over 2400 speed. till you losing some timing can go higher. But I get a lot of errors and memory problems when trying to go a higher speed. But this is what I done 16-16-16-38 bump the voltage 1.27500V If you turn on the XMP profile it locked. Can change voltages and timing to.


So do you mean registered ECC RAM is not necessary when running 128 GB RAM with Xeon? Anyway with such amount of memory ECC is safer for errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> But what sad is that the Intel Xeon can do 768 GB worth of memory :| Maybe they'll make a new BIOS update. Maybe we can get 512 GB


No likely, this is workstation mobo, not superworkstation







.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Hey guys, can this board run the regular processors or does it only take Xeons? i was wondering if it supports everything normal boards do like ram, or does it require more expensive components? I just became interested because i see it has support for Skylake cpu's.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It will run any LGA2011-v3 socket CPU (this includes LGA2011-v3 i7 extremes and the E5 line of xeons). It only supports DDR4 RAM, DDR3 is incompatible with the x99-e WS mobo.


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It will run any LGA2011-v3 socket CPU (this includes LGA2011-v3 i7 extremes and the E5 line of xeons). It only supports DDR4 RAM, DDR3 is incompatible with the x99-e WS mobo.


Yeah i knew it only supports DDR4, can it take regular memory or does it have to be registered? What is the future compatibility with Skylake processors? I assume it will support Skylake-s and Skylake-k but i've no idea if it will support Skylake-e.. If so then it seems it might be a good board for me, since i could put in a 5820k and have the choice of going Skylake-e when it comes out.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Oh it can take Non-ECC as well as ECC. If using an i7 you must use non-ECC, if using xeons you should use ECC. As far as registered vs unregistered ECC, I'm not sure.

On the topic of skylake, I don't know unfortunately. If they use the LGA2011-v3 then yes, but that remains to be seen (or if it is known I haven't read up on it yet).


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Oh it can take Non-ECC as well as ECC. If using an i7 you must use non-ECC, if using xeons you should use ECC. As far as registered vs unregistered ECC, I'm not sure.
> 
> On the topic of skylake, I don't know unfortunately. If they use the LGA2011-v3 then yes, but that remains to be seen (or if it is known I haven't read up on it yet).


I was going by what i read here http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-Formally-Launches-X99-E-WS-LGA-2017-A-Motherboard-with-Skylake-Support-458632.shtml

I haven't seen any more info on Skylake support than that.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> I was going by what i read here http://news.softpedia.com/news/ASUS-Formally-Launches-X99-E-WS-LGA-2017-A-Motherboard-with-Skylake-Support-458632.shtml
> 
> I haven't seen any more info on Skylake support than that.


Don't count on it.


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Only issue: our standard quad-GPU Xeon node has 128GB.


Question for ASUS support: Has current hardware revision + BIOS been confirmed to work with Xeon + 128MB (either 8x16GB or 4x32GB registered ECC)?

Also, general question: can we still use front panel connectors (i.e. power switch) when covered by 4th GTX Titan?

thanks!


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It all depends on whether LGA2011-v3 socket is used by the higher end skylake chips or not. I don't see why not, however I don't see broadwell at all on LGA2011v3, (Just not going to happen).


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Question for ASUS support: Has current hardware revision + BIOS been confirmed to work with Xeon + 128MB (either 8x16GB or 4x32GB registered ECC)?


I am running with 4x16GB without any issues and can't imagine it would not run with 8x16GB, in fact I am planning to buy another 64GB kit. Regarding 4x32GB this is not specifief and I think it will not run, otherwise there would be immediately question why not 8x32GB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Also, general question: can we still use front panel connectors (i.e. power switch) when covered by 4th GTX Titan? thanks!


No, the power switch is on the side falling under the graphics card. But who needs access to the mobo power switch when loaded with 4xSLI??? OK, maybe it is possible to slide finger under the card and use the switch


----------



## mirkoj

4th card does cover some things here also presses a bit hard on all those front panel connections, you cant use that small white adapter for example but have to plug them all directly .. so far it works but would be more comfortable if card is not pressing all those things under so hard


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No, the power switch is on the side falling under the graphics card.


To ASUS support - how do you suggest we connect front panel {power, reset} wires under 4th GPU? Can we lean the pins over a bit and connect wires without all that Q-connect plastic? Right-angled adaptors ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> But who needs access to the mobo power switch when loaded with 4xSLI???


For computation, we use MPI not SLI


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To ASUS support - how do you suggest we connect front panel {power, reset} wires under 4th GPU? Can we lean the pins over a bit and connect wires without all that Q-connect plastic? Right-angled adaptors ??
> 
> 
> For computation, we use MPI not SLI


I don't think that the focus is on whether or not he is using SLI or MPI but rather the use of 4 cards in general. Doing so covers the front IO panel connectors.


----------



## Creator

4 cards on any motherboard will cover the front panel IO and other buttons. That is why we need GPUs to start coming out that offer single slot video out, so I can single slot space when water cooling. From leaks of GM200, that finally may be the case.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It all depends on whether LGA2011-v3 socket is used by the higher end skylake chips or not. I don't see why not, however I don't see broadwell at all on LGA2011v3, (Just not going to happen).


Broadwell-E may be skipped if Skylake-E uses LGA2011-3, otherwise Broadwell-E will probably be released: Intel seems to have some contracts where they have to release two architectures per socket. At least, that's why Ivy-E is a thing at all.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> 4th card does cover some things here also presses a bit hard on all those front panel connections, you cant use that small white adapter for example but have to plug them all directly .. so far it works but would be more comfortable if card is not pressing all those things under so hard


Or, you could do like I did and use risers...


----------



## nnunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 4 cards on any motherboard will cover the front panel IO and other buttons.


To [email protected],

Since this is a common issue, and since we're just trying to connect a few wires to a few pins (mainly power and reset), any chance ASUS could offer *a right-angled front panel Q-connector*?

Hmm, _a right-angled front panel Q-connector_... an idea whose time has come?

thanks!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nnunn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 4 cards on any motherboard will cover the front panel IO and other buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> To [email protected],
> 
> Since this is a common issue, and since we're just trying to connect a few wires to a few pins (mainly power and reset), any chance ASUS could offer *a right-angled front panel Q-connector*?
> 
> Hmm, _a right-angled front panel Q-connector_... an idea whose time has come?
> 
> thanks!
Click to expand...

Even better, make the sockets on the bottom of the MOBO right angled so connectors plugged into them won't interfere with any cards plugged into the bottom PCI-e slots.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 4 cards on any motherboard will cover the front panel IO and other buttons. That is why we need GPUs to start coming out that offer single slot video out, so I can single slot space when water cooling. From leaks of GM200, that finally may be the case.


With watercooling any card can be converted to single slot, the obstacle is then only due to the stacked dual DVI which can be removed. I am not sure if they are bold enough to get rid from the dual DVI in GM200, it is obsolete but people still use it.

Regarding the connectors under the card over the edge mobo indeed this is a problem. At this point I have only link connector from AX1500i power supply to the mobo and this connector is quite high but it might just fit or it should fit by making small cut in the graphics card radiator enclosure.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Or, you could do like I did and use risers...


How is the status of the X99-E WS and >5 GPUs?


----------



## ErickS

I would assume it's fine as users would use a 5th card for graphical computation and physX.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Yeah i knew it only supports DDR4, can it take regular memory or does it have to be registered? What is the future compatibility with Skylake processors? I assume it will support Skylake-s and Skylake-k but i've no idea if it will support Skylake-e.. If so then it seems it might be a good board for me, since i could put in a 5820k and have the choice of going Skylake-e when it comes out.


All the I7 support the non-ecc DDR4 128GB and the Xeon can support ECC and non ECC. I am using 4 x 4 GB G skill 2400 DDR4 non-ecc on my xeon with no problems on this board.
http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_QVL/
But I am waiting on a 3200DDR4 or 16GB x 4 LRDIMM and that costs big bucks.

The LRDIMM is faster than RDIMM by 1. ms faster. It a 8bit interface taken place on the each ECC chip on each ICS. IF you are going with ECC memory get LRDIMM don't skimp out what it can do and if you are paying big bucks on memory. Get Samsung brand and but Kingston they used three ICS brands hyinx and sammys and micron crucial. Have to see what ICS module you have. I wish Kingston make their line of memory again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> Broadwell-E may be skipped if Skylake-E uses LGA2011-3, otherwise Broadwell-E will probably be released: Intel seems to have some contracts where they have to release two architectures per socket. At least, that's why Ivy-E is a thing at all.


Yes the Boardwell is the style of a lower socket rig. And cost less. But the Skylake is V4 Xeon and the next i7


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Give it little more time. Till the next BIOS 816 comes out or something.


----------



## ErickS

I won't even be booting for a month do to the fact I spent $1000 on a cpu...
I checked my board for bent pins and everything seemed fine so put it back in the bag and everything back in the box, it sits on my desk so I can stare at it for another month.

Anyone have RAM suggestions? I have the 5960X so I can't do ECC, but if the 5960X is just the xeon 12 core and 4 cores are disabled I might upgrade to a xeon 12 core if skylake-e comes to x99/lga2011-v3.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> I won't even be booting for a month do to the fact I spent $1000 on a cpu...
> I checked my board for bent pins and everything seemed fine so put it back in the bag and everything back in the box, it sits on my desk so I can stare at it for another month.
> 
> Anyone have RAM suggestions? I have the 5960X so I can't do ECC, but if the 5960X is just the xeon 12 core and 4 cores are disabled I might upgrade to a xeon 12 core if skylake-e comes to x99/lga2011-v3.


Sure http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231789

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233698

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104525 tight timming

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N2944

And this is what I want next I want two of them and paint the fans flat black








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231808


----------



## ErickS

Didn't know about the Value dimms, also the ripjaws seem to be the same as the value except with a heat spreader... I'm water cooling my ram more or less for looks and the value seems the best way to go without voiding warranty.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> Didn't know about the Value dimms, also the ripjaws seem to be the same as the value except with a heat spreader... I'm water cooling my ram more or less for looks and the value seems the best way to go without voiding warranty.


One reason why I bought these is the price. 240 bucks and it not cheap lol.. But single sided ram and plus knowing I could get away from any errors and be loaded up and be worry free. Everything was out of stock for awhile. But I can wait for better memory and more in stock and more for other brands to come in too. I might wait for Corsair and their 3200 comes in a good price. When I do go with water cools. I am going to drop the timing down to 13-13-13-33 1.35V lol on this G kills

But other than that reason why I want DDR4 without the heatsink. It stay cools without the stink on it. To me it trap heat. But if you are going to overclock some memory water is the way.

Have anyone Raid 0 with 4 drive on this motherboard yet? I got 1658 read speed and write is 1128 with all 4 Samsung 840 pro. I am not sure if I am toped out or one of my drive is failing. Anyone else got a better score for 4 drives that are raid 0?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> How is the status of the X99-E WS and >5 GPUs?


Haven't been able to swap out the mobo yet due to work and now working with my brother in dealing with my father's passing. I'll try to get to it this week...especially since I'm supposed to RMA my first mobo


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Haven't been able to swap out the mobo yet due to work and now working with my brother in dealing with my father's passing. I'll try to get to it this week...especially since I'm supposed to RMA my first mobo


I am very sorry for your lost man. RIP for your father.

Let's us know buddie. Take all the time you need


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I made a 6 core meter for my windows gadget.



Want the software here it is.

Multimeter.zip 1821k .zip file


If any if you want me to make a 8 core let me know. I still having a hard time to get the 12 core going or 10 core. Modifying is little tricky on this software.


----------



## Macsmasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Have anyone Raid 0 with 4 drive on this motherboard yet? I got 1658 read speed and write is 1128 with all 4 Samsung 840 pro. I am not sure if I am toped out or one of my drive is failing. Anyone else got a better score for 4 drives that are raid 0?


I run four 600gb Velociraptors in RAID0 using the onboard Intel controller. Those are the only drives on the motherboard's SATA controller. All other drives are on the AHCI controller. The only issue I have is that whenever I update the BIOS, it breaks the array.

Here is my latest benchmark for the RAID0, 128kb stripe size, NTFS sector size 512b in Win8.1 Enterprise x64...



My primary is a single 1TB Samsung 840 EVO on the AHCI controller. Here's the bench for it...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> My primary is a single 1TB Samsung 840 EVO on the AHCI controller. Here's the bench for it...


Hello

A screenshot without disk caching enabled would be more helpful.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Crazy I think it driver issue. From Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST)


----------



## Macsmasher

My bad. I had Samsung RAPID Mode enabled. Here is the bench with it disabled:


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macsmasher*
> 
> My bad. I had Samsung RAPID Mode enabled. Here is the bench with it disabled:


Oh yea I forgotten about that software. That is a good score for a Evo very impressive as for a single drive.


----------



## TheGovernment

Well my RMA ws board is finally on its way... They gave me the wrong paperwork a few times and its taken a month to even get this going but finally.... Now I jeed to figure out what to do with the new board....


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Well my RMA ws board is finally on its way... They gave me the wrong paperwork a few times and its taken a month to even get this going but finally.... Now I jeed to figure out what to do with the new board....


I guess the board shipped out last night and got it today. Alright a new one!! They sent me everything, box and accessories, all new!!!! Thats pretty sweet.


----------



## Canis-X

Awesome! What is the revision number of the board?


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

I found one trouble with Asmedia eSATA on this board. My rig is still stock, not o/ced, so this is not cause of trouble.
I own famous Thermaltake BlacX Duet eSATA USB Dual Docking Station. The trouble is when I put only 1 hard drive in it I see only mere 8-10Mb/sec throuput. I've racked my head when troubleshooting, even unpacked brand new eSATA-eSATA cable, but it didn't help. Only helped when I put second drive in empty Thermaltake slot, throuput came to 110Mb/sec. I have latest 2.0.9.1 Asmedia eSATA drivers and EPU switch on.
So I assume that eSATA sets to some energy-saving state when it sees only 1 HDD in this particular mobile rack and I think it is sort of bad behaviour, I don't know how to bring this issue to RAJA so ASUS would see if it is an error in bios or normal

I've never had similar issue on previous X58 board, but on that I connected it by JMicron IDE-eSATA-PCI-E expansion card


----------



## weinstein888

This is my build in its current state...waiting patiently for the next flagship GPUs to come out so I can buy a couple, tear apart the loop and go back to acrylic - which is what I had in my X79 build. I'd also like to install some motherboard waterblocks while I'm in there


----------



## weinstein888

Okay, so I sent this to [email protected] and got this. I gave it my salsiest sales pitch, boys. So, we'll either have to try as hard as we can to get some made, or possibly contact XSPC or Bitspower and see if they have any interest. It's doubtful, but worth a try.

The only thing that kind of bugs me about this ThinkCell thing is that they won't just close it and say we're not doing it. It's been on the front page of the site for months now, it's basically the most popular waterblock idea on the website, and yet they haven't said a single thing. If they don't intend to (which is now fairly obvious), I think they should at least close it so we can at least give up whatever fools hope they have us hanging onto. I will contact those other companies though and see what they have to say.

Kudos to @OCDesign for the renders and effort you've put in.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Okay, so I sent this to [email protected] and got this. I gave it my salsiest sales pitch, boys. So, we'll either have to try as hard as we can to get some made, or possibly contact XSPC or Bitspower and see if they have any interest. It's doubtful, but worth a try.
> 
> The only thing that kind of bugs me about this ThinkCell thing is that they won't just close it and say we're not doing it. It's been on the front page of the site for months now, it's basically the most popular waterblock idea on the website, and yet they haven't said a single thing. If they don't intend to (which is now fairly obvious), I think they should at least close it so we can at least give up whatever fools hope they have us hanging onto. I will contact those other companies though and see what they have to say.
> 
> Kudos to @OCDesign for the renders and effort you've put in.


+1 rep for the effort.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Okay, so I sent this to [email protected] and got this. I gave it my salsiest sales pitch, boys. So, we'll either have to try as hard as we can to get some made, or possibly contact XSPC or Bitspower and see if they have any interest. It's doubtful, but worth a try.
> 
> The only thing that kind of bugs me about this ThinkCell thing is that they won't just close it and say we're not doing it. It's been on the front page of the site for months now, it's basically the most popular waterblock idea on the website, and yet they haven't said a single thing. If they don't intend to (which is now fairly obvious), I think they should at least close it so we can at least give up whatever fools hope they have us hanging onto. I will contact those other companies though and see what they have to say.
> 
> Kudos to @OCDesign for the renders and effort you've put in.


Thanks weinstein, I do what I can. I hate to say I told you so, but it was never going to be economically viable for EK to make us such a niche product - no matter how good the sales pitch! It's really good of you to keep trying, but I suspect you'll get the same response from Bitspower or XSPC. You could ask Koolance for a custom product quote, but I suspect it would be prohibitively expensive - especially if they are expected to design and engineer the waterblock rather than just make it.


----------



## ErickS

If you're willing you MAY be able to rig a waterblock for the WS-E but always make sure your board and hardware works first and if it doesn't afterwards then just RMA it and don't bother with it again.

I've been comparing the Rampage IV Black Edition and lines add up but this is all visual, what the WS and the RIVBE board have in common is that the mosfet screw holes are straight where as most are in a diagonal pattern but this was the closest thing that I could find that you could water cool for the WS-E.

The chipset is the easiest thing to water cool and the holes line up, mosfet doesn't on any X99 mosfet block unless you buy the full RIVBE water block which has the correct mosfet block that you could use for the WS-E.


----------



## louiebh

id totally be down to do this but its my first build might be too hard for a newbie would anyone be able to confirm this would be awesome if we got a solution.


----------



## ErickS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> id totally be down to do this but its my first build might be too hard for a newbie would anyone be able to confirm this would be awesome if we got a solution.


I plan on buying both kits in like a month (march), if it doesn't fit oh well.. then just put the originals back in place and maybe get the RVE instead...


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> I plan on buying both kits in like a month (march), if it doesn't fit oh well.. then just put the originals back in place and maybe get the RVE instead...


nice thats a good look i really want to stick with this board has exactly enough pcie slots at the x16 speed for my titans spending too much money for compromising its only right i can keep my **** cooled off so it actually lasts without wearing it out/bottlenecking.
vids/pics up when you do get to work that would be awesome keep us updated!


----------



## Topedge

Newbie here!
I have searched this thread, but cannot find the answer, so hoping someone might know.

I'm considering buying this MoBo and use it with the 5960K, I understand that Asus updated their specs to show that it can support 128GB.
So what I'm not sure on is with the 5960K installed can it still support 128GB?
If it can I don't intend to populate the board with 128GB, but I would like the option to expand to that later should an O/S and/or app a few years down the line require/benefit from that.
So I intend to populate with DDR4 DIMMS that will not limit me or need me to replace what I get now.
As the X99E-WS has 8 slots and 8x16GB = 128 I was thinking of starting off with a total of 32GB in 2x16GB, but I can't find any Corsair Vengeance LPX DIMMS in that config. So am I doing something wrong - sure I could get 4x8GB but then if I need to expand to more than 64GB in the future I will have to throw out the 8GB DIMMS!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topedge*
> 
> Newbie here!
> I have searched this thread, but cannot find the answer, so hoping someone might know.
> 
> I'm considering buying this MoBo and use it with the 5960K, I understand that Asus updated their specs to show that it can support 128GB.
> So what I'm not sure on is with the 5960K installed can it still support 128GB?
> If it can I don't intend to populate the board with 128GB, but I would like the option to expand to that later should an O/S and/or app a few years down the line require/benefit from that.
> So I intend to populate with DDR4 DIMMS that will not limit me or need me to replace what I get now.
> As the X99E-WS has 8 slots and 8x16GB = 128 I was thinking of starting off with a total of 32GB in 2x16GB, but I can't find any Corsair Vengeance LPX DIMMS in that config. So am I doing something wrong - sure I could get 4x8GB but then if I need to expand to more than 64GB in the future I will have to throw out the 8GB DIMMS!



The processor's name is Intel® Core™ i7-5960*X* (not 5960*K*)
According to Intel's official processor page. The processor (not the motherboard) only supports 64GB (dependent on memory type)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARK | Intel® Core™ i7-5960X Specifications*
> 
> Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) 64 GB



The Corsair Vengeance LPX memory is a consumer memory and right now consumer memory does not support 16GB per module.
On the other hand you could get a server processor that is compatible with this motherboard's socket and get server memory which does have a higher density support. Ex
Processor : Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARK | Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1660 v3 Specifications*
> 
> Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) 768 GB



System Memory : choose from Crucial.com - DDR4 ECC Memory

It is advised that you search more into
Understanding how computers work, basic differences between a server, a pc and a workstation.
What is the requirements of the system that you are building. (What should it do)

The Asus X99-E WS is a workstation oriented motherboard that can be good as a workstation as well as being good for gaming and for overclocking. If the system that you want to build is focusing on all of those aspects then this motherboard is a good choice, but if your system is focusing on one of those aspects more than the other then you would be able to find better motherboards for each purpose.


----------



## Creator

I think my board is bugged. Last night I tried to add an additional 8gb of RAM for a total of 40. It was an awkard configuration : 8gb,0gb,8gb,0gb - 4gb,8gb,4gb,8gb

Every time I booted it up, half my sticks were missing from the bios point of view and only showing 16gb total. Removing them fixed resulted in the correct 32gb amount again. I'll try again tonight filling the other two slots with 4gb dimms for a total of 48gb. Hopefully all 48gb shows up fine because I'm running into some limits here with a computation and need more than 32gb for this particular one. Only reason I didn't do that the first time is because one my RAM slots is difficult to access with a radiator right in front of it.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think my board is bugged. Last night I tried to add an additional 8gb of RAM for a total of 40. It was an awkard configuration : 8gb,0gb,8gb,0gb - 4gb,8gb,4gb,8gb
> 
> Every time I booted it up, half my sticks were missing from the bios point of view and only showing 16gb total. Removing them fixed resulted in the correct 32gb amount again. I'll try again tonight filling the other two slots with 4gb dimms for a total of 48gb. Hopefully all 48gb shows up fine because I'm running into some limits here with a computation and need more than 32gb for this particular one. Only reason I didn't do that the first time is because one my RAM slots is difficult to access with a radiator right in front of it.


Shoulda gone Xeon and gotten yourself a 64GB (4x16GB) kit or RDIMMs instead...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think my board is bugged. Last night I tried to add an additional 8gb of RAM for a total of 40. It was an awkard configuration : 8gb,0gb,8gb,0gb - 4gb,8gb,4gb,8gb
> 
> Every time I booted it up, half my sticks were missing from the bios point of view and only showing 16gb total. Removing them fixed resulted in the correct 32gb amount again. I'll try again tonight filling the other two slots with 4gb dimms for a total of 48gb. Hopefully all 48gb shows up fine because I'm running into some limits here with a computation and need more than 32gb for this particular one. Only reason I didn't do that the first time is because one my RAM slots is difficult to access with a radiator right in front of it.


Don't think you can do that....

You might try: 8/4/8/0 - 8/4/8/0


----------



## s1nt

Hello this is my first post here on overclock.net. I was reading this thread and judging by some experiences i am a bit scared to own this motherboard, however, - Next mont (for 2-3 days actually ) I'm building new workstation/4k gaming rig. Because there is not much real and enough unbiased user expereince and reviews in term os Asus's flagship single socket workstation motherboard. So I needed thoughts and experiences from people who actually own it for some time by now. Is it really worth it? Is it really the pinaccle of rocksolid stability? - i want something that will last long time and will be reliable, so i just want to make sure this is the right motherboard. ACTUALLY: Is it really what Asus X79 E WS was back in the day?

oh, and rest of the rig is (i got everything except motherboard of course):

Intel Xeon E5-1650 V3
boot: 2x Samsung 850 Pro (128GB) RAID0
storage: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB and WD RED 3TB
CORSAIR H110 (2x Noctua PPC AF14 industrial 3000rpm)
Crucial DDR4 2133 MHz ECC (32 GB kit)
2x Inno3D GTX980 iChill Herculez X4 Air Boss Ultra SLI
Corsair Obsidian 750d
Enermax Platimax 1500W (I know it's overkill but it was present from my father)

thank you in advance for helping me!!!


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> Hello this is my first post here on overclock.net. I was reading this thread and judging by some experiences i am a bit scared to own this motherboard, however, - Next mont (for 2-3 days actually ) I'm building new workstation/4k gaming rig. Because there is not much real and enough unbiased user expereince and reviews in term os Asus's flagship single socket workstation motherboard. So I needed thoughts and experiences from people who actually own it for some time by now. Is it really worth it? Is it really the pinaccle of rocksolid stability? - i want something that will last long time and will be reliable, so i just want to make sure this is the right motherboard. ACTUALLY: Is it really what Asus X79 E WS was back in the day?
> 
> oh, and rest of the rig is (i got everything except motherboard of course):
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-1650 V3
> boot: 2x Samsung 850 Pro (128GB) RAID0
> storage: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB and WD RED 3TB
> CORSAIR H110 (2x Noctua PPC AF14 industrial 3000rpm)
> Crucial DDR4 2133 MHz ECC (32 GB kit)
> 2x Inno3D GTX980 iChill Herculez X4 Air Boss Ultra SLI
> Corsair Obsidian 750d
> Enermax Platimax 1500W (I know it's overkill but it was present from my father)
> 
> thank you in advance for helping me!!!


Yes it very Rock stable. I like it so far. I haven't had any issue booting up at all.. I was impress with this board. I am doing raid 0 in 4 drives with Samsung 840 pro with windows 7 ultimate 64bit and NVidia SLi in two 780 GTX video card and it run a creative x-fi sound card works and plus a HighPoint RocketRAID 640L card with two 4 TB Seagate 7,200 rpm storage drive and two Seagate 1.5 TB on the motherboard SATA slot. Yes it lie the same as the X79 but better improved stuff.

The only thing was that you have to be an expert on BIOS changing for bios setting is a huge platter here. It got so many setting that you have to type the setting as putting in numbers. And your math skills will set you in. It little buggy but I am sure they will fix a lot of issue later in their updated BIOS.

As far as I had to set for a stock BIOS setting was little off in the BIOS when first booted up.
I did set the Intel core voltage to 1.081v it turn out to be 1.088v to 1.081 I am not even sure. The BIOS little flakey.
As for the DDR4 memory G skills 2400 stock 16GB was off in the timing setting in the XMP profile. But as far as setting up the ram in manual mode. as setting to 2400 DDR speed. The timing is way off. Did set the setting as (TRC) to 50 and did set (tRAS) to 35 and (tRFC) to 300 and set the voltage at 1.212 was under 1.9 on auto. you can set to 1.200 and it wills stay at that voltages.
Did improve some speed and stability. But the CPU on as idle as power saving or something it is on 1197.8mhz it very odd that my memory and NB feq is at the same speed. But when I do use a heavy task and loads on the CPU. They do change speed.

This get me to wonder what it be like for a 3200 DDR4 ram speed.

theputer.jpg 797k .jpg file


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> Hello this is my first post here on overclock.net. I was reading this thread and judging by some experiences i am a bit scared to own this motherboard, however, - Next mont (for 2-3 days actually ) I'm building new workstation/4k gaming rig. Because there is not much real and enough unbiased user expereince and reviews in term os Asus's flagship single socket workstation motherboard. So I needed thoughts and experiences from people who actually own it for some time by now. Is it really worth it? Is it really the pinaccle of rocksolid stability? - i want something that will last long time and will be reliable, so i just want to make sure this is the right motherboard. ACTUALLY: Is it really what Asus X79 E WS was back in the day?
> 
> oh, and rest of the rig is (i got everything except motherboard of course):
> 
> Intel Xeon E5-1650 V3
> boot: 2x Samsung 850 Pro (128GB) RAID0
> storage: Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB and WD RED 3TB
> CORSAIR H110 (2x Noctua PPC AF14 industrial 3000rpm)
> Crucial DDR4 2133 MHz ECC (32 GB kit)
> 2x Inno3D GTX980 iChill Herculez X4 Air Boss Ultra SLI
> Corsair Obsidian 750d
> Enermax Platimax 1500W (I know it's overkill but it was present from my father)
> 
> thank you in advance for helping me!!!


Oh Btw If I were you I would change memory to Samsung
http://www.serversupply.com/products/part_search/pid_query.asp?pid=216700


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yes it very Rock stable. I like it so far. I haven't had any issue booting up at all.. I was impress with this board. I am doing raid 0 in 4 drives with Samsung 840 pro with windows 7 ultimate 64bit and NVidia SLi in two 780 GTX video card and it run a creative x-fi sound card works and plus a HighPoint RocketRAID 640L card with two 4 TB Seagate 7,200 rpm storage drive and two Seagate 1.5 TB on the motherboard SATA slot. Yes it lie the same as the X79 but better improved stuff.
> 
> The only thing was that you have to be an expert on BIOS changing for bios setting is a huge platter here. It got so many setting that you have to type the setting as putting in numbers. And your math skills will set you in. It little buggy but I am sure they will fix a lot of issue later in their updated BIOS.
> 
> As far as I had to set for a stock BIOS setting was little off in the BIOS when first booted up.
> I did set the Intel core voltage to 1.081v it turn out to be 1.088v to 1.081 I am not even sure. The BIOS little flakey.
> As for the DDR4 memory G skills 2400 stock 16GB was off in the timing setting in the XMP profile. But as far as setting up the ram in manual mode. as setting to 2400 DDR speed. The timing is way off. Did set the setting as (TRC) to 50 and did set (tRAS) to 35 and (tRFC) to 300 and set the voltage at 1.212 was under 1.9 on auto. you can set to 1.200 and it wills stay at that voltages.
> Did improve some speed and stability. But the CPU on as idle as power saving or something it is on 1197.8mhz it very odd that my memory and NB feq is at the same speed. But when I do use a heavy task and loads on the CPU. They do change speed.
> 
> This get me to wonder what it be like for a 3200 DDR4 ram speed.
> 
> theputer.jpg 797k .jpg file


The 1650 V3 unlocked?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> The 1650 V3 unlocked?


 IMG_20150131_041149_950.jpg 1182k .jpg file

This right here you can overclock the BCLK to be able to overclock the CPU I have no idea why I can't put 36x or 37x as a ratio on the sync core #1 It won't change the CPU MHz Frequency clock speed I even try it on each core too. Nothing changed. There are no setting for a multiplier CPU ratio setting and plus NB frequency multiplier ratio








Maybe next BIOS update they should have one?

IMG_20150131_041858_408.jpg 1163k .jpg file

You can set the ram speed how you want it and then overclock the BCLK 105.0 able to push the CPU clock more.

IMG_20150131_042150_757.jpg 1053k .jpg file


That is all I know how to overclock this CPU and downclock the ram to get a Overclock to the CPU..


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> IMG_20150131_041149_950.jpg 1182k .jpg file
> 
> This right here you can overclock the BCLK to be able to overclock the CPU I have no idea why *I can't put 36x or 37x* as a ratio on the sync core #1 It won't change the CPU MHz Frequency clock speed I even try it on each core too. Nothing changed. There are no setting for a multiplier CPU ratio setting and plus NB frequency multiplier ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next BIOS update they should have one?
> 
> IMG_20150131_041858_408.jpg 1163k .jpg file
> 
> You can set the ram speed how you want it and then overclock the BCLK 105.0 able to push the CPU clock more.
> 
> IMG_20150131_042150_757.jpg 1053k .jpg file
> 
> 
> That is all I know how to overclock this CPU and downclock the ram to get a Overclock to the CPU..


I think this is because the multiplier is locked.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

theputer2.jpg 889k .jpg file


I overclock the BCLK to 100.1 and it does this


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I overclock the BCLK to 100.1 and it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I think this is because the multiplier is locked.


Maybe it the board I seen ASrock and Gigabyte able to used 1600 and the 2600 CPU But I am not sure if they were able to unlock their multiplier on the CPU raito


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yes it very Rock stable. I like it so far. I haven't had any issue booting up at all.. I was impress with this board. I am doing raid 0 in 4 drives with Samsung 840 pro with windows 7 ultimate 64bit and NVidia SLi in two 780 GTX video card and it run a creative x-fi sound card works and plus a HighPoint RocketRAID 640L card with two 4 TB Seagate 7,200 rpm storage drive and two Seagate 1.5 TB on the motherboard SATA slot. Yes it lie the same as the X79 but better improved stuff.
> 
> The only thing was that you have to be an expert on BIOS changing for bios setting is a huge platter here. It got so many setting that you have to type the setting as putting in numbers. And your math skills will set you in. It little buggy but I am sure they will fix a lot of issue later in their updated BIOS.
> 
> As far as I had to set for a stock BIOS setting was little off in the BIOS when first booted up.
> I did set the Intel core voltage to 1.081v it turn out to be 1.088v to 1.081 I am not even sure. The BIOS little flakey.
> As for the DDR4 memory G skills 2400 stock 16GB was off in the timing setting in the XMP profile. But as far as setting up the ram in manual mode. as setting to 2400 DDR speed. The timing is way off. Did set the setting as (TRC) to 50 and did set (tRAS) to 35 and (tRFC) to 300 and set the voltage at 1.212 was under 1.9 on auto. you can set to 1.200 and it wills stay at that voltages.
> Did improve some speed and stability. But the CPU on as idle as power saving or something it is on 1197.8mhz it very odd that my memory and NB feq is at the same speed. But when I do use a heavy task and loads on the CPU. They do change speed.
> 
> This get me to wonder what it be like for a 3200 DDR4 ram speed.
> 
> theputer.jpg 797k .jpg file


great! i'm pretty skillful in terms of BIOS using, luckily i will be using registered 32gb of 2133mhz Crucial ECC. I'm mostly oriented towards pure reliable stability than overclocking.


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> IMG_20150131_041149_950.jpg 1182k .jpg file
> 
> This right here you can overclock the BCLK to be able to overclock the CPU I have no idea why I can't put 36x or 37x as a ratio on the sync core #1 It won't change the CPU MHz Frequency clock speed I even try it on each core too. Nothing changed. There are no setting for a multiplier CPU ratio setting and plus NB frequency multiplier ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next BIOS update they should have one?
> 
> IMG_20150131_041858_408.jpg 1163k .jpg file
> 
> You can set the ram speed how you want it and then overclock the BCLK 105.0 able to push the CPU clock more.
> 
> IMG_20150131_042150_757.jpg 1053k .jpg file
> 
> 
> That is all I know how to overclock this CPU and downclock the ram to get a Overclock to the CPU..


was there any bios updates in 2015?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> was there any bios updates in 2015?


Nope the I am using BIOS 801

If I change back to 701 it will break my Raid array some guy report about this. So I am not going to do this to change BIOS. I heard the 901 should be out this Feb or this March I am not sure.

What it need on BIOS
- Multiplier CPU ratio
- Multiplier NB frequency ratio
- Multiplier DRAM frequency ratio
- Voltage NB frequency ratio
- Voltage PLX switch ratio
- VRM Voltages frequency ratio to 50 KHz to 2400 KHz range setting
- When Set over Voltage jumper BIOS setting need to be next to this VRM Voltage setting frequency
- Rearranging the BIOS setting in the right directional pathfinding BIOS layout
- More ECC SMBs BIOS setting.
- Fan powered on slow speed when booting up the motherboard.
- Fix the BIOS to enable/disable CPU fan with out using CPU fan. For water cooling people.
- Fix the CPU and memory clock frequency and NB frequency it little below half of a MHz off scale.
If I am missing something else in the BIOS please informed me.


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Nope the I am using BIOS 801
> 
> If I change back to 701 it will break my Raid array some guy report about this. So I am not going to do this to change BIOS. I heard the 901 should be out this Feb or this March I am not sure.
> 
> What it need on BIOS
> - Multiplier CPU ratio
> - Multiplier NB frequency ratio
> - Multiplier DRAM frequency ratio
> - Voltage NB frequency ratio
> - Voltage PLX switch ratio
> - VRM Voltages frequency ratio to 50 KHz to 2400 KHz range setting
> - When Set over Voltage jumper BIOS setting need to be next to this VRM Voltage setting frequency
> - Rearranging the BIOS setting in the right directional pathfinding BIOS layout
> - More ECC SMBs BIOS setting.
> - Fan powered on slow speed when booting up the motherboard.
> 
> If I am missing something else in the BIOS please informed me.


For me the one of great importance is more ECC SMBs BIOS setting, for mobo fan control i do not care, al all of the fans are attached to fan controllers. So it seems i should just stick to latest BIOS 0801 release by now, are there any advantages of 701 release over 801???


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Nope the I am using BIOS 801
> 
> If I change back to *701* it will break my Raid array some guy report about this. So I am not going to do this to change BIOS. I heard the 901 should be out this Feb or this March I am not sure.
> 
> What it need on BIOS
> - Multiplier CPU ratio
> - Multiplier NB frequency ratio
> - Multiplier DRAM frequency ratio
> - Voltage NB frequency ratio
> - Voltage PLX switch ratio
> - VRM Voltages frequency ratio to 50 KHz to 2400 KHz range setting
> - When Set over Voltage jumper BIOS setting need to be next to this VRM Voltage setting frequency
> - Rearranging the BIOS setting in the right directional pathfinding BIOS layout
> - More ECC SMBs BIOS setting.
> - Fan powered on slow speed when booting up the motherboard.
> 
> If I am missing something else in the BIOS please informed me.


Was the multiplier unlocked on that bios?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> For me the one of great importance is more ECC SMBs BIOS setting, for mobo fan control i do not care, al all of the fans are attached to fan controllers. So it seems i should just stick to latest BIOS 0801 release by now, are there any advantages of 701 release over 801???


It does have a setting enable for the SMBs ECC but I would likes to see more 8Bit ECC setting on the BIOS.

There are some update over the Raid controller and few memory update for ICS listing and update some CPU list and fix some issue with fan profiles and fix with BIOS bugs and some BIOS setting weren't there. I think the 801 is a better BIOS. Seam like everyone had lot more issue compare the 801.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Was the multiplier unlocked on that bios?


I don't even know if that was the real multipliers all I see is auto and you can type any number in that box where it said Auto. When you go to restart your BIOS or computer or motherboard. It save the setting but it posted all 36 or all 37 because of the sync all core. You can do it each core but nothing happens.


----------



## lutjens

Get the computer into Windows. Run AIDA64 Extreme and look under CPU. It'll tell you the Min and Max multiplier that your CPU is capable of, regardless of what your board is capable of. This way you can rule your CPU out as being locked (it's almost certainly unlocked).

Here's mine for my E5-1680 V2:


----------



## Sephrioth

I have had this mainboard for a few month. I have tried almost every setting and voltage for CPU, Memory etc. But It will only work after a reboot (from windows). On a cold boot it will freeze after half an hour/hour or so, every 10 seconds. Programs will just not respond, then respond again, then stop responding again, but the mouse cursor still moves. Then after some time the mouse pointer will stop working every ten seconds or so. Then after even more time the whole computer freezes. But when I restart the computer once after it cold-booted it will work without these problems. I think it is likely that the mainboard is the problem, since it will only have these problems on a cold boot. The PSU or the CPU are less likely (why would they create cold boot problems?). I do have a very bad overclocking CPU (max 4.2 ghz) stable on 1.3v (with +10 degree hotter cores on one side of the CPU). I use a Kraken water cooler. The computer is 8-12 hours AIDA, Memtest, OCCT, Prime95 Stable.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sephrioth*
> 
> I have had this mainboard for a few month. I have tried almost every setting and voltage for CPU, Memory etc. But It will only work after a reboot (from windows). On a cold boot it will freeze after half an hour/hour or so, every 10 seconds. Programs will just not respond, then respond again, then stop responding again, but the mouse cursor still moves. Then after some time the mouse pointer will stop working every ten seconds or so. Then after even more time the whole computer freezes. But when I restart the computer once after it cold-booted it will work without these problems. I think it is likely that the mainboard is the problem, since it will only have these problems on a cold boot. The PSU or the CPU are less likely (why would they create cold boot problems?). I do have a very bad overclocking CPU (max 4.2 ghz) stable on 1.3v (with +10 degree hotter cores on one side of the CPU). I use a Kraken water cooler. The computer is 8-12 hours AIDA, Memtest, OCCT, Prime95 Stable.


Hmm mines don't do that.. Might want to take the board back. Are you sure you are not overclocking it to far up? Lose the memory timing and see any fix?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lutjens*
> 
> Get the computer into Windows. Run AIDA64 Extreme and look under CPU. It'll tell you the Min and Max multiplier that your CPU is capable of, regardless of what your board is capable of. This way you can rule your CPU out as being locked (it's almost certainly unlocked).
> 
> Here's mine for my E5-1680 V2:


Cool man I give it a try.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

IMG_20150201_174625_213.jpg 1166k .jpg file


Ok I went to put it on 36x ratio and the BIOS doesn't read the correct reading on the BIOS to shown a 3600 Mhz on the CPU. And I am sure the turbo went to 3.9GHZ And another things that I forgot to put my core voltage back to Auto it now pushing 1.150v so this is another thing why I couldn't get any reading. I got a reading of 3598.74 on CPU-z at full load and it still almost a half of a MHz off the scale on the BIOS for the BCLK clocks it need to be at 100.050 mhz.. This need to be fix









It unlock

Thanks for this lutjens

+rep


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Not unlock? Bad BIOS? Reflash?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

BTW I am also found another issue in the BIOS? Memory shared into the video card? 

No wonder I am at 15.9 on my system. little odd.

What it need on BIOS
- Multiplier CPU ratio
- Multiplier NB frequency ratio
- Multiplier DRAM frequency ratio
- Voltage NB frequency ratio
- Voltage PLX switch ratio
- VRM Voltages frequency ratio to 50 KHz to 2400 KHz range setting
- When Set over Voltage jumper BIOS setting need to be next to this VRM Voltage setting frequency
- Rearranging the BIOS setting in the right directional pathfinding BIOS layout
- More ECC SMBs BIOS setting.
- Fan powered on slow speed when booting up the motherboard.
- Fix the BIOS to enable/disable CPU fan with out using CPU fan. For water cooling people.
- Fix the CPU and memory clock frequency and NB frequency it little below half of a MHz off scale.
- Fix memory shared video ram issue in the BIOS. Make them a setting to turn off or on in range size to 2 GB.
- Fix the system status for MHZ reading and other reading from the 1650V 3 Intel Xeon.

Please someone report this to the BIOS editor and engineering to take a hard look at this buggy BIOS. lol


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> BTW I am also found another issue in the BIOS? Memory shared into the video card?
> 
> No wonder I am at 15.9 on my system. little odd.
> 
> What it need on BIOS
> - Multiplier CPU ratio
> - Multiplier NB frequency ratio
> - Multiplier DRAM frequency ratio
> - Voltage NB frequency ratio
> - Voltage PLX switch ratio
> - VRM Voltages frequency ratio to 50 KHz to 2400 KHz range setting
> - When Set over Voltage jumper BIOS setting need to be next to this VRM Voltage setting frequency
> - Rearranging the BIOS setting in the right directional pathfinding BIOS layout
> - More ECC SMBs BIOS setting.
> - Fan powered on slow speed when booting up the motherboard.
> - Fix the BIOS to enable/disable CPU fan with out using CPU fan. For water cooling people.
> - Fix the CPU and memory clock frequency and NB frequency it little below half of a MHz off scale.
> - Fix memory shared video ram issue in the BIOS. Make them a setting to turn off or on in range size to 2 GB.
> - Fix the system status for MHZ reading and other reading from the 1650V 3 Intel Xeon.
> 
> Please someone report this to the BIOS editor and engineering to take a hard look at this buggy BIOS. lol


hope, someone from ASUS engineering is reading this thread. My motherboard is coming in few days, i hope it will be good experience. What would be THE MOST RELIABLE AND STABLE settings in this current buggy bios? Unfortunaltely, I will need it for work from day one - since it is in my house.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Never know about that memory shared though it could be hiding inside the BIOS. as a Virtualizations video memory. It might be a windows auto stuff in windows too. So http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/89278-video-memory-virtualization-brief-guide.html


----------



## flysimon

Hi guys i have th x99e ws in the bios i set vcore to 1.28 hwmonitor read a voltage calle IA voltage of 1.31 and vid of 1.28 does anybody knows what IA voltage is and can somebody post a screen of hardware monitor with i75960x ?


----------



## tamvegas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Don't think you can do that....
> 
> You might try: 8/4/8/0 - 8/4/8/0


ScubaDiver I think you forgot that the WS counts memory from the cpu with the gray slots being the primary and the black secondary.
So it would be 8/4/8/0 - 0/8/4/8

1st post here, just want to be a bit helpful.


----------



## 2slick4u

I got one recenty awesome board


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamvegas*
> 
> ScubaDiver I think you forgot that the WS counts memory from the cpu with the gray slots being the primary and the black secondary.
> So it would be 8/4/8/0 - 0/8/4/8
> 
> 1st post here, just want to be a bit helpful.


I blame it on dislexya! ?


----------



## panxter

Recently got an entire new rig and was stupid enough to take RAM-support for granted.
Got the Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x8gb 2400mhz kit, and found out it wasn't supported by the x99-e ws.
Silly me!
But, that exact ram is supported by all the other x99 boards from Asus, so I guess it will be ok to expect it to be in the next bios update that should be right around the corner?
Otherwise, amazing looking board and great features, really looking forward to clocking this


----------



## 2slick4u

My dominator platinum 2800 works flawless lol


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> Recently got an entire new rig and was stupid enough to take RAM-support for granted. Got the Corsair Dominator Platinum 8x8gb 2400mhz kit, and found out it wasn't supported by the x99-e ws. Silly me! But, that exact ram is supported by all the other x99 boards from Asus, so I guess it will be ok to expect it to be in the next bios update that should be right around the corner? Otherwise, amazing looking board and great features, really looking forward to clocking this


What do ya mean not supported??? The only memory problem is when using ECC with Xeon, there is very limited memory choice then and all are 2100MHz.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> My dominator platinum 2800 works flawless lol


I'm getting a q-code error no matter how many dimms I've installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> What do ya mean not supported??? The only memory problem is when using ECC with Xeon, there is very limited memory choice then and all are 2100MHz.


Well in that case, there must be some other mistake in my build. I've been pulling my hair out (and it's starting to become grey from this)

Never had trouble like this before on any other builds, so I guess I was a but quick to throw in the towel and say that it was probably due to it not being listed in the QVL.

I'm getting a Q-code log that looks like this:
0000:FF
0002:02
0003:1F
0004:43
0C14:01
0C11:01
0C13:FF
0C19:58
0CA1:01
0CA7:01
0CA9:03
0CA7:01
0CA8:01
0CAA:01
0CAF:02
0C2F:13
0CB0:BC
0CB1:FF
0CB4:02
0CB2:FF
0CB1:FF
0CB3:05
0CB6:FF
0CB7:--
Power OFF

And then it's rinse repeat, reboot cycle.

So far I've tried reseating the CPU twice, cleaning and reapplying thermal both times, to make sure no pins were looking weird.
I've tried switching around the RAM, trying with 1 stick, then two, three, four and so on, in all the slots after the 'primary' did not work either.

The specs for the build is as follows:
X99-E WS
i7 5960x
Corsair H110 cooler
8x8gb Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2400MHz (CMD64GX4M8A2400C14)
EVGA GTX 980 SC (currently 1 installed, got 2 more for 3way sli when the system
boots and is stable)
Corsair Force GT 240gb SSD
2x2TB WD Black
Corsair AX1500i 1500watt PSU (I have tested it, and it works)


----------



## panxter

OK

I managed to solve the issue.

The single most weird issue I have ever encountered!

The top left screw on the motherboard was less than a half mm off on the tray.

Screwed it out, and now booting no problem!

So for anyone who might encounter this issue, that's the solution, just take that screw out.

I'm using a Corsair 900D


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> OK
> So for anyone who might encounter this issue, that's the solution, just take that screw out.


Was the screw making shortcut on the mobo???


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Was the screw making shortcut on the mobo???


I don't think it was a short as such, I actually think it was bending the board ever so slightly, less than 0.5mm

Pure coincidence I found out, but now it's working flawlessly! YES!

Alas, she's booting!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> I don't think it was a short as such, I actually think it was bending the board ever so slightly, less than 0.5mm
> 
> Pure coincidence I found out, but now it's working flawlessly! YES!
> 
> Alas, *she*'s booting!


I always wondered
Why "she"?
Why not "it"?
or "he"?


----------



## panxter

well, I think it depends; My girlfriend calls her computer a 'he'.
Sign of affection? Something you love dearly?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> well, I think it depends; My girlfriend calls her computer a 'he'.
> Sign of affection? Something you love dearly?


lol
maybe


----------



## panxter

OK flawlessly was said too early, I probably jinxed it. After running for some hours, getting everything done and installed, I'm back at square one.
Same reboot loop, same Q-code cycle.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## FreeElectron

Well
The only suggestions i have are

Make sure that the RAM is seated properly.
Make sure that the RAM is installed in its correct positions (according to manual)
If you can boot successfully then run memtest+ for all of the RAM


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Well
> The only suggestions i have are
> 
> Make sure that the RAM is seated properly.
> Make sure that the RAM is installed in its correct positions (according to manual)
> If you can boot successfully then run memtest+ for all of the RAM


it's 8x8gb, so all the slots are full; and I have triple checked them several times.
Can't boot.

I'm currently dismounting everything to transfer it to a testbench instead, as I suspect maybe the case is slightly offset maybe due to hard handling in the mail (it's got quite a punch in the bottom of the cardboard box it arrived in, GLS says they have noted it had been dropped).

Since loosening the top right screw seemed to fix it at first, when the board got warm from running, it shut down and went back to the same cycle.

I will return with results when I got it all mounted on a testbench, might not finish tonight since it's already 11:18pm here in Denmark, but then I'll get back tomorrow.

If it works, it's the cases fault, how weird and ****ed up that might sound; bending/offsetting a 900D made from solid steel and aluminium weighing a hefty 42 pounds


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> it's 8x8gb, so all the slots are full; and I have triple checked them several times.
> Can't boot.
> 
> I'm currently dismounting everything to transfer it to a testbench instead, as I suspect maybe the case is slightly offset maybe due to hard handling in the mail (it's got quite a punch in the bottom of the cardboard box it arrived in, GLS says they have noted it had been dropped).
> 
> Since loosening the top right screw seemed to fix it at first, when the board got warm from running, it shut down and went back to the same cycle.
> 
> I will return with results when I got it all mounted on a testbench, might not finish tonight since it's already 11:18pm here in Denmark, but then I'll get back tomorrow.
> 
> If it works, it's the cases fault, how weird and ****ed up that might sound; bending/offsetting a 900D made from solid steel and aluminium weighing a hefty 42 pounds


I know that pain
I had the Cosmos 2


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I know that pain
> I had the Cosmos 2


Haha it was that bad?









I'm tempted to say it's due to the shipping damage, because the lower door on the back is having a hard time closing if you don't lift it up a certain way.
Curse you GLS!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> Haha it was that bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to say it's due to the shipping damage, because the lower door on the back is having a hard time closing if you don't lift it up a certain way.
> Curse you GLS!


It was so bad that i decided to go horizontal motherboard layout


----------



## panxter

Ok, so I tried moving the system to a testbench to rule out if it had anything to do with the case.

Still getting the error, same q-code log, reaches b7 then reboots, no post no nothing.

From looking around, b7 is something something about the NVRAM config reset or something.

But others use this RAM, and the system was running for 7 hours completely stable yesterday.

What can cause it to suddenly stop working like that?

Nothing changed since yesterday, no clocking, no bios change nothing.

I'm at the end of my expertise here


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> Ok, so I tried moving the system to a testbench to rule out if it had anything to do with the case.
> 
> Still getting the error, same q-code log, reaches b7 then reboots, no post no nothing.
> 
> From looking around, b7 is something something about the NVRAM config reset or something.
> 
> But others use this RAM, and the system was running for 7 hours completely stable yesterday.
> 
> What can cause it to suddenly stop working like that?
> 
> Nothing changed since yesterday, no clocking, no bios change nothing.
> 
> I'm at the end of my expertise here


Try testing the ram one at a time.
There is a possibility of

Faulty RAM
Faulty RAM Slot.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Try testing the ram one at a time.
> There is a possibility of
> 
> Faulty RAM
> Faulty RAM Slot.


Hey man

Thanks a bunch.

I've tried all possible combinations/configurations of ram in all the slots now, already did that the first time this error showed up because I was sure it was the RAM or something.

I just tried moving them around again, tried single one time with each stick, dual, quad and octo, still the same problem unfortunately.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> Hey man
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> 
> I've tried all possible combinations/configurations of ram in all the slots now, already did that the first time this error showed up because I was sure it was the RAM or something.
> 
> I just tried moving them around again, tried single one time with each stick, dual, quad and octo, still the same problem unfortunately.


hmm
Don't know
Wait for someone else's suggestions and then maybe test different RAM, if different RAM worked them RMA the RAM, if the RAM did not work then RMA the motherboard.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> hmm
> Don't know
> Wait for someone else's suggestions and then maybe test different RAM, if different RAM worked them RMA the RAM, if the RAM did not work then RMA the motherboard.


I was afraid it would come to that. I just dont understand how it could run so stable for 7 hours yesterday.

I'm going to keep looking around for suggestions and hope someone brings some brilliant solution on here before I go for the RMA.

I don't have any extra DDR4 lying around, and with the danish prices on electronics, even a plain Kingston kit from the QVL is going to cost me almost $400, so I'd rather find another solution than doing some expensive testing before an RMA


----------



## Mikey1

Gerry, just saw this post. I am running windows 8.1 pro and ran into the same problem. I would specify a ratio of 44 or 45 and it would only boot at stock speed. When checked with AIsuite it showed the same maximum of stock speeds even though the ratio was at 44/45. Under stress it would never reach the full specified ratio. The odd thing was that I would go into the UEFI and it would show the 44 or 45, but would only be running at stock speed. I have not found a solution to this yet. I did verify that it was in fact running at stock speeds. I can OC with BLCK and stay stable because of my RAM, but I can't hold an OC even though it shows stable and no issues with BLCK 100 and ratio higher, because the mobo won't boot up or even climb when under load to the specified ratio. If you found any other ideas I am interested. ASUS could not help when I asked on PCDIY either. Other than this, my mobo works wonderfully so I haven't wanted to do an RMA.


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> Ok, so I tried moving the system to a testbench to rule out if it had anything to do with the case.
> 
> Still getting the error, same q-code log, reaches b7 then reboots, no post no nothing.
> 
> From looking around, b7 is something something about the NVRAM config reset or something.
> 
> But others use this RAM, and the system was running for 7 hours completely stable yesterday.
> 
> What can cause it to suddenly stop working like that?
> 
> Nothing changed since yesterday, no clocking, no bios change nothing.
> 
> I'm at the end of my expertise here


NVRAM has nothing to do with system RAM. What NVRAM is is the storage for BIOS/UEFI settings. You tried clearing CMOS (that's the name used by most boards for the reset switch - CLR_CMOS)? Incidentally, NVRAM is what the coin-cell battery on your mobo is for.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> NVRAM has nothing to do with system RAM. What NVRAM is is the storage for BIOS/UEFI settings. You tried clearing CMOS (that's the name used by most boards for the reset switch - CLR_CMOS)? Incidentally, NVRAM is what the coin-cell battery on your mobo is for.


I've tried clearing the CMOS both by the swith and by plugging it off and removing the battery for 2 hours.

Bonus info: It worked today again, several successful boots between the failed ones, jumping back and forth between booting and running, and doing the same q-code cycle.

I'll try removing the battery again.

Any other ideas?


----------



## ZeDestructor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> I've tried clearing the CMOS both by the swith and by plugging it off and removing the battery for 2 hours.
> 
> Bonus info: It worked today again, several successful boots between the failed ones, jumping back and forth between booting and running, and doing the same q-code cycle.
> 
> I'll try removing the battery again.
> 
> Any other ideas?


Nothing I can think of really...

Well, I say nothing.. more a case of I have no idea...


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeDestructor*
> 
> Nothing I can think of really...
> 
> Well, I say nothing.. more a case of I have no idea...


I've thrown the towel as well, requested an 'ARS' from ASUS this morning.

Unfortunately, noone will ever know what was wrong. But if anyone ever runs into a similar problem, returning the board is the way to go, I'm sure.

Thanks a lot for all the good suggestions to all of you guys


----------



## wirk

The Asus X99-E WS mobo is used with ultra-heavy graphics iron in real games


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> The Asus X99-E WS mobo is used with ultra-heavy graphics iron in real games


They seriously created a custom built rig, fitting this board with _four_ watercooled Titan Zs, just to run some needlessly elaborate interactive stage lighting?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> They seriously created a custom built rig, fitting this board with _four_ watercooled Titan Zs, just to run some needlessly elaborate interactive stage lighting?


In any case







, worth to notice is that Asus X99-E WS seems to work fine with 8 GPUs and very reliably since they put it to such an event. But somebody was telling earlier here that he could not get to run the mobo with more than 5 graphics cards due to apparent problems in BIOS with memory space reservation. As far as I know in dual GPU card each GPU is represented in the same way as it would be on a separate card. If that is really the case then we have a puzzle: 8 GPUs on four cards work but 6 GPUs on separate cards don't







.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> In any case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , worth to notice is that Asus X99-E WS seems to work fine with 8 GPUs and very reliably since they put it to such an event. But somebody was telling earlier here that he could not get to run the mobo with more than 5 graphics cards due to apparent problems in BIOS with memory space reservation. As far as I know in dual GPU card each GPU is represented in the same way as it would be on a separate card. If that is really the case then we have a puzzle: 8 GPUs on four cards work but 6 GPUs on separate cards don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I suppose the quad-SLI Titan-Zs must work ok because, although there are eight GPUs, the four cards are still physically installed in 1-3-5-7. Presumably the system simply defaults to x16 on the four grey slots as it would for four single GPU cards, a configuration which we know it is designed and tested for.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I suppose the quad-SLI Titan-Zs must work ok because, although there are eight GPUs, the four cards are still physically installed in 1-3-5-7. Presumably the system simply defaults to x16 on the four grey slots as it would for four single GPU cards, a configuration which we know it is designed and tested for.


I do not think this is related to the x16 issue. First, let's clarify if it is true that with dual GPU cards each GPU is registered by the machine as separate unit. If it is so, let's think that instead of having the four Titan Z cards with eight GPUs total somebody would install 7 single slot GPU cards (doable with watercooling and they would run x8 which is fine). It was reported here that this is not working. The question is why, it could be some quirk which makes possible 4x2 GPU but not 1x7GPU in the X99-E WS mobo.

Another theoretical question of this kind is what is the maximal number of GPUs which one could install? Think about single slot Titan Z which is theoretically doable with watercooling. One could then put 7 cards with 2 GPUs each for the total of 14 GPUs. Could such configuration run or there are limits to it in BIOS/ Windows/Linux???


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I do not think this is related to the x16 issue. First, let's clarify if it is true that with dual GPU cards each GPU is registered by the machine as separate unit. If it is so, let's think that instead of having the four Titan Z cards with eight GPUs total somebody would install 7 single slot GPU cards (doable with watercooling and they would run x8 which is fine). It was reported here that this is not working. The question is why, it could be some quirk which makes possible 4x2 GPU but not 1x7GPU in the X99-E WS mobo.
> 
> Another theoretical question of this kind is what is the maximal number of GPUs which one could install? Think about single slot Titan Z which is theoretically doable with watercooling. One could then put 7 cards with 2 GPUs each for the total of 14 GPUs. Could such configuration run or there are limits to it in BIOS/ Windows/Linux???


That "person" w/the seven cards, that don't work, is me. I haven't gotten around to RMA'ing the board yet due to being a little preoccupied w/my father's passing, and I still haven't installed the second board I bought to test while the first board is in RMA.
The new board is a v1.1, which is an upgrade from my 1.0 board...but again, I've been busy. Maybe this weekend? Who knows...
But it is interesting about the four Titans in use...very interesting!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> That "person" w/the seven cards, that don't work, is me. I haven't gotten around to RMA'ing the board yet due to being a little preoccupied w/my father's passing, and I still haven't installed the second board I bought to test while the first board is in RMA. The new board is a v1.1, which is an upgrade from my 1.0 board...but again, I've been busy. Maybe this weekend? Who knows... But it is interesting about the four Titans in use...very interesting!


I knew it was you, just teasing what's going on







. Hopefully we'll hear about tests soon. I am not so optimistic though. Why? I digged 5ys old report about muliGPU machine with which some university guys made then. Now look what is said there: _after wrangling some flexible PCI cables into a specially-made case_ *and loading up a custom BIOS courtesy of ASUS*_, they were apparently able to get six dual-GPU NVIDIA GTX295 cards and one single-GPU GTX275 card up and running with only a few hiccups_. Thus I suspect a custom BIOS is still needed for more than typical number of GPUs.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Sorry for the change of subject, i am seriously considering in purchase the following,

1) Intel 5960X
2) Asus x99-E WS
3) 32gb DDR4 Ram

This pretty lot is gonna cost me a small fortune, what i need to know is the following

1) Will i be able to OC the 5960X to 4.8Ghz or near
2) Will this upgrade last me a few years, by which i mean i just have to upgrade the graphics card every now and then as im a gamer
3) Please check my current rig, am i gonna see a really good improvement if i do upgrade
4) Why is Intel so much better then AMD. is it night and day.

Everyone i really appreciate all your thoughts, basically i think i have a really good rig now. I was hoping to change a few things and then im set for a few more years yet, esp since DX12 is around the corner... I want to know is it worth the uprade..

Thankyou so much.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the change of subject, i am seriously considering in purchase the following,
> 
> 1) Intel 5960X
> 2) Asus x99-E WS
> 3) 32gb DDR4 Ram
> 
> This pretty lot is gonna cost me a small fortune, what i need to know is the following
> 
> 1) Will i be able to OC the 5960X to 4.8Ghz or near
> 2) Will this upgrade last me a few years, by which i mean i just have to upgrade the graphics card every now and then as im a gamer
> 3) Please check my current rig, am i gonna see a really good improvement if i do upgrade
> 4) Why is Intel so much better then AMD. is it night and day.
> 
> Everyone i really appreciate all your thoughts, basically i think i have a really good rig now. I was hoping to change a few things and then im set for a few more years yet, esp since DX12 is around the corner... I want to know is it worth the uprade..
> 
> Thankyou so much.



Probably no. (even with watercooling)
Probably yes.
Probably yes (depends on the applications).
Why? Probably better architecture. How do we know which one performs better is by searching for reviews and looking for benchmark numbers.


----------



## yahknow1

Hello, I feel stupid asking this but I'd like to made sure before I act: I have an EVGA 1300W G2 PSU and I'm trying to wire up this board. The X99-E WS has THREE ATX power ports: EATX12V/EATX12V1 and EATX12V_1

Now I've exhausted all my "CPU" cables on the PSU just powering up EATX12V and EATX12V1 Now I'm left wondering if I should use a VGA cable to power the remaining EATX12V_1 port? I sure hope this is right because thats all I have left with the proper connectors!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> Sorry for the change of subject, i am seriously considering in purchase the following,
> 1) Intel 5960X
> 2) Asus x99-E WS
> 3) 32gb DDR4 Ram
> This pretty lot is gonna cost me a small fortune, what i need to know is the following
> 1) Will i be able to OC the 5960X to 4.8Ghz or near
> 2) Will this upgrade last me a few years, by which i mean i just have to upgrade the graphics card every now and then as im a gamer
> 3) Please check my current rig, am i gonna see a really good improvement if i do upgrade
> 4) Why is Intel so much better then AMD. is it night and day.


1) No way under full load but why you would need it?
2) Yes, but I do not see any need for such hardware in gaming.
3) For very good gamin upgrade you do not need X99 system, put more money in graphics SLI
4) Intel got early lead in processors and due to good management was able to keep it. AMD was also-run trying to copy Intel. Now the game is over since desktop is not growing, only portable counts and in portable Intel is and also-run behind ARM.


----------



## Phoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> That "person" w/the seven cards, that don't work, is me. I haven't gotten around to RMA'ing the board yet due to being a little preoccupied w/my father's passing, and I still haven't installed the second board I bought to test while the first board is in RMA.
> The new board is a v1.1, which is an upgrade from my 1.0 board...but again, I've been busy. Maybe this weekend? Who knows...
> But it is interesting about the four Titans in use...very interesting!


I am interested if you can get this 7 card setup to work.
I am looking around to see if i can build a cheap CUDA computing server with a combination of 7 GTX 970's or GTX980's


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> The Asus X99-E WS mobo is used with ultra-heavy graphics iron in real games


What kills me about this is that EK posted this on their facebook page as "cooled by EK Water Blocks" but here we are still begging for chipset blocks....


----------



## panxter

Replacement motherboard arrived today...

I specifically asked via email if the board had been tested prior to shipping and was assured it had been thoroughly went over.

Apparently not!

This is starting to cost me money, since this is a work computer for my personal company.

Thank you ASUS, want me to mail you the bill?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement motherboard arrived today...
> 
> I specifically asked via email if the board had been tested prior to shipping and was assured it had been thoroughly went over.
> 
> Apparently not!
> 
> This is starting to cost me money, since this is a work computer for my personal company.
> 
> Thank you ASUS, want me to mail you the bill?


Seriously.... on such a high end board.

Tag the local Asus rep on this one.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> Seriously.... on such a high end board.
> 
> Tag the local Asus rep on this one.


It's such a shame, paying premium for one of their top-of-the-line products, and 2/2 I've received have been faulty.

And now I have to wait until next week to get a new one, because I'm sure they don't expedite support-cases during the weekends.

So far, would not recommend neither this board or ASUS to anyone, if this is their concept of 'quality control'


----------



## OCDesign

That’s just terrible. Was the box damaged in transit or did it actually get shipped like that? In complex electronics you can excuse the occasional invisible defect going undetected; but no company should be sending out a product, let alone a replacement part, looking like that.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> That's just terrible. Was the box damaged in transit or did it actually get shipped like that? In complex electronics you can excuse the occasional invisible defect going undetected; but no company should be sending out a product, let alone a replacement part, looking like that.


No damage to the box at all, looks like it was handled very carefully.

I was actually planning to use the box to ship the old one back in, but seeing that I now have two boards to send back, it won't fit


----------



## OCDesign

I think ASUS is building up a serious problem with this reputation for bad support; it was a big deterrent for me when I was choosing this board. I really don’t understand why so many people are being treated so badly though, because when I had to get mine replaced their service was excellent. Is ASUS’s EU support much better than everywhere else, or was I just lucky?


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I think ASUS is building up a serious problem with this reputation for bad support; it was a big deterrent for me when I was choosing this board. I really don't understand why so many people are being treated so badly though, because when I had to get mine replaced their service was excellent. Is ASUS's EU support much better than everywhere else, or was I just lucky?


I'm from Denmark, so I used the EU support as well, maybe you were lucky or maybe I was unlucky









_ edit _ fixed a spelling mistake, damn phone keyboard!


----------



## FreeElectron

I am thinking we should keep record of the number of RMAs being done to this "stability" oriented motherboard...
I am really hesitant to buy anything from asus.


----------



## YZ125

I will be making a purchase this weekend. 5960X, MB , Ram ... I really like the WS on paper but its like 50/50 pos/neg reviews ...alotta complaints . Makes me just wana get an Extreme6 which has a few less features but less complaints


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> I will be making a purchase this weekend. 5960X, MB , Ram ... I really like the WS on paper but its like 50/50 pos/neg reviews ...alotta complaints . Makes me just wana get an Extreme6 which has a few less features but less complaints


It seems that most people's issues with the WS are the result of the worryingly high number being supplied with manufacturing defects, rather than any intrinsic flaw in its design. Personally I still think its the best X99 board, and I've found it entirely reliable, _when_ you actually get hold of one that works.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> It seems that most people's issues with the WS are the result of the worryingly high number being supplied with manufacturing defects, rather than any intrinsic flaw in its design. Personally I still think its the best X99 board, and I've found it entirely reliable, *when you actually get hold of one that works.*


yup.


----------



## YZ125

^^^ Asus X99 WS Newegg Reviews Feb 13, 2015 ^^^ Granted a higher percentage of people with a problem will come back and post whereas MOST people that had no problem dont think to come back to post pos feedback
so the results are definitely skewed ...still makes you leary about buying one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> It seems that most people's issues with the WS are the result of the worryingly high number being supplied with manufacturing defects, rather than any intrinsic flaw in its design. Personally I still think its the best X99 board, and I've found it entirely reliable, _when_ you actually get hold of one that works.


That right there seems like they just dropped most if not all QC to do two things, put out a lower cost product and keep more profit. It's cheaper to just do RMA's than to staff and pay an entire QC department.... and the buyers are the "beta testers" ...What will they do, analyze all the RMA'd boards then put out a "rev.2" in a few months ? This seems a common trend across several industries im involved with ...QC is a thing of the past, unfortunately.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replacement motherboard arrived today...
> 
> I specifically asked via email if the board had been tested prior to shipping and was assured it had been thoroughly went over.
> 
> Apparently not!
> 
> This is starting to cost me money, since this is a work computer for my personal company.
> 
> Thank you ASUS, want me to mail you the bill?


My first board had the same exact problem. Looks like a design flaw to me, I don't ever remember another board having this happen to it.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> My first board had the same exact problem. Looks like a design flaw to me, I don't ever remember another board having this happen to it.


Certainly a flaw, might be due to the position, it's on the edge of the board, so maybe the normal battery-clip is just too flimsy.


----------



## panxter

ASUS is sending a new one out today and claimed the old one was tested so it either was damaged by "manipulation with MB or during transportation"
Hopefully I will have a working board tomorrow then, but I don't want to get my hopes up in case I jinx it


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> ASUS is sending a new one out today and claimed the old one was tested so it either was damaged by "manipulation with MB or during transportation"
> Hopefully I will have a working board tomorrow then, but I don't want to get my hopes up in case I jinx it


There is hope in asus's customer support.


----------



## panxter

Third board was the charm, the system is booting now and appears to be stable, still too early to tell for sure, but it looks like it








Two boards will be going back to ASUS soon, hopefully they will use them to learn something from this.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> Third board was the charm, the system is booting now and appears to be stable, still too early to tell for sure, but it looks like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two boards will be going back to ASUS soon, hopefully they will use them to learn something from this.


But what do we learn from this ?
Who is going to pay you for all the wasted time ? You can easily spend 8 hours when you add up the time troubleshooting, emailing, repackaging and going back and forth to UPS/FeDex ...If I wasted 8 hours like this, it costs me about $500 ... When these companies cut corners on QC yeah they make RMA'ing the boards very easy, but what they don't take into account is the cost of the wasted/lost time associated with this.


----------



## panxter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> But what do we learn from this ?
> Who is going to pay you for all the wasted time ? You can easily spend 8 hours when you add up the time troubleshooting, emailing, repackaging and going back and forth to UPS/FeDex ...If I wasted 8 hours like this, it costs me about $500 ... When these companies cut corners on QC yeah they make RMA'ing the boards very easy, but what they don't take into account is the cost of the wasted/lost time associated with this.


I certainly lost a lot on this; I only calculated 5 days for setting the new PC up before my old one was sold on and picked up, so I had more than 12 days of not being able to work before I finally have a functioning PC.
I guess some of that is on me, perhaps it was just naive to expect everything to work out of the box, but I thought it was different with top-of-the-range products compared to cheaper parts.
12 days of work, sound designer @ $80/hr

Don't get me wrong, I didn't just lie down on the couch and did nothing, I worked on what I could do on my old laptop, answering emails, sending updates on a longer timeframe for my existing customers and so on, and even managed to make a few sfx for a project, but it went a lot slower than on a proper desktop.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panxter*
> 
> I certainly lost a lot on this; I only calculated 5 days for setting the new PC up before my old one was sold on and picked up, so I had more than 12 days of not being able to work before I finally have a functioning PC.
> I guess some of that is on me, perhaps it was just naive to expect everything to work out of the box, but I thought it was different with top-of-the-range products compared to cheaper parts.
> 12 days of work, sound designer @ $80/hr


Glad to hear you've finally got a functional board, and I don't think you can accuse yourself of being that naive. Even with something as complex as a motherboard, a defective product should be enough of a rarity that most buyers can confidently expect theirs to work first time. It's certainly not unreasonable to expect that, for a top end workstation board aimed at business customers, any replacement hardware would be provided quickly; fully checked and certified that it's in working condition. Five days switchover time should be an adequate margin, but it seems the world doesn't work that way.


----------



## Mr_scary

I'm looking to pull the trigger on a X99 build, and I've had my eye on this board.
My current X58 has lasted me 6-1/2 years and still doing OK.

Current Shopping Cart
Board: ASUS X99-E-WS
CPU: Core i7 5820K
Cooler: Corsair H100i or H110
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) CMK16GX4M4A2666C16
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Windows 7 or 8.1 64-Bit to Windows 10

I really want this board, but the negatives are so high.
the quality of the board is my main reason for getting it, for Longevity.

Other options for me are the
Rampage V Extreme or the Deluxe.
I've been an EVGA fan for years, but the features are lacking there.

This build will be for just about everything from Gaming to Video Creation to Game, and Web Development.


----------



## Mr_scary

Question:

Is this software ROG RAMDISK http://rog.asus.com/technology/republic-of-gamers-motherboard-innovations/ramdisk/
available on the X99-E-WS, or is it proprietary to ROG boards.
I thought I saw it can be used, but wanted to check with you guys.

It maps or loads the files to your RAM. which is 10 times faster then SSD.

Thanks..


----------



## Mr_scary

Well to answer my own question, and for all you to know.
it is totally software based. I had used RamDisk software in the past, and I had thought there was something elest to ASUS ROG RamDisk, but theres not.

However it is very intuitive
very easily create a ramdisk, and junction directories of your choice to the ramdisk,
Windows will load the directories into the ram on startup.

I'm using it my EVGA X58 as we speak

So I can use this my X99-E-WS








this was leaning me to ROG board, but not now.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> I'm looking to pull the trigger on a X99 build, and I've had my eye on this board.
> My current X58 has lasted me 6-1/2 years and still doing OK.
> 
> Current Shopping Cart
> Board: ASUS X99-E-WS
> I really want this board, but the negatives are so high.
> the quality of the board is my main reason for getting it, for Longevity.
> 
> Other options for me are the
> Rampage V Extreme or the Deluxe.
> I've been an EVGA fan for years, but the features are lacking there.
> 
> This build will be for just about everything from Gaming to Video Creation to Game, and Web Development.


How about the ASRock X99 boards ? (Fatal1ty X99 Professional , extreme6) They seem to have much fewer negative reviews. Asus is not what it once was...
I too have an Asus x58 still running A/V rock solid from 2009 , P6TSE/980X/RME UFX/Reaper/SVP
Might be a good idea to wait another month or two ... I think some of these X99 boards may be coming out with USB3.1 soon ...so maybe that might mean a "rev2" of all these
troubled X99 boards ? idk ...just speculating . I've been looking at ASRock and SuperMicro also has the C7X99-OCE available now
...I haven't built on a SuperMicro since the 90's but they do make very reliable product and Asus x99 just has too many posted and verified probs for me.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> I'm looking to pull the trigger on a X99 build, and I've had my eye on this board.
> My current X58 has lasted me 6-1/2 years and still doing OK.
> Current Shopping Cart
> Board: ASUS X99-E-WS
> CPU: Core i7 5820K
> Cooler: Corsair H100i or H110
> RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance LPX 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4 2666 (PC4-21300) CMK16GX4M4A2666C16
> SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> Windows 7 or 8.1 64-Bit to Windows 10
> I really want this board, but the negatives are so high.
> the quality of the board is my main reason for getting it, for Longevity.


Even if quality is perfect there is nothing in your shopping cart telling you will have use for special features of the X99-E WS. Remember this mobo specialty is 7 PCIe slots and two PLX chips. Not using this is waste of money and natural resources.


----------



## marcinciszewicz

Quick, and probably dumb question, but since I'm planning my cooling solution, a necessary one: while all fan headers on the motherboard are 4 pin, only two of them (CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT) are, as far as I know, "true" PWM. Will I be able to plug 4 pin PWM fans into CHA_FAN headers without unnecessary fuss?


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Even if quality is perfect there is nothing in your shopping cart telling you will have use for special features of the X99-E WS. Remember this mobo specialty is 7 PCIe slots and two PLX chips. Not using this is waste of money and natural resources.


The guy is into A/V , the extra slots are always good for future expansion ...more options, more sata ports are always good for A/V , NLE's , ect .


----------



## ErickS

I'm really thinking about getting the ROB, just got the 5960x but this board is having issues and it's not too expensive to jump over to the rampage board. I will still keep the ws-e x99 board but it may become my server/streaming board instead of my main board.

Really sucks as I LOVED everything about this board<.< Well got a AT&T refund that basically pays for the rampage v extreme so it's no loss really.
It will set me back 2 weeks on the build since I'm buying everything with every other paycheck instead of digging into my savings.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> The guy is into A/V , the extra slots are always good for future expansion ...more options, more sata ports are always good for A/V , NLE's , ect .


I still do not see he will ever manage to populate 7 PCIe slots and utilize 14 sata ports with A/V, NLE.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> I'm really thinking about getting the ROB, just got the 5960x but this board is having issues and it's not too expensive to jump over to the rampage board. I will still keep the ws-e x99 board but it may become my server/streaming board instead of my main board.
> 
> Really sucks as I LOVED everything about this board<.< Well got a AT&T refund that basically pays for the rampage v extreme so it's no loss really.
> It will set me back 2 weeks on the build since I'm buying everything with every other paycheck instead of digging into my savings.


What issues?


----------



## ErickS

Look at all the bad reviews, and issues just within this topic, there is def issues with this board.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> Look at all the bad reviews, and issues just within this topic, there is def issues with this board.


I meant the issues you are having with your particular board.


----------



## Mikey1

I have the EVGA 1000W G2 and have the main power supplied through the normal 24 pin connector (of course), and both CPU power connectors using the two CPU power ports on the power supply. The last on-board power is for additional PCIe power (near the first PCI slot) and can be supplied via one of the VGA power ports. PCIe power is not the same as CPU power. As a note, I have not observed my OCed CPU to need power sufficient to justify both 8-pin connectors, but they are there nonetheless. The board is rock-solid stable. Good luck.


----------



## ErickS

Still in the box, rigging a waterblock for it.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> Still in the box, rigging a waterblock for it.


How do you mean?

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Even if quality is perfect there is nothing in your shopping cart telling you will have use for special features of the X99-E WS. Remember this mobo specialty is 7 PCIe slots and two PLX chips. Not using this is waste of money and natural resources.


I already have some of my items,

for now a GTX780 FTW, soon will be 2 or 3 of what is available next year or 2
Firewire card for my Pro Audio interface.
Video Capture card,
Gaming sound card.
Actual Raid card for a true hardware raid aray.
and who knows what else I will do with it in the future.
Next release of m7e M.2 SSD drive will be over 2 times faster then the fastest SATA SSD so I figure a true 1 to 1.3GB Gigabyte, not Gigabit of transfer.
which is gonna kill those 28/40 lane cpu. with a lot of PCIe connectivity.

also the 12K Capacitors, and advance heatpipe cooling are key factors as well.

I hate to hear all the negatives, but I'm sure 25% is lies, 25% user errors, and the rest maybe legit.
And that's probably only 5% of actual purchases maybe less. nobody complains about perfect.
I've read alot of bad reviews on everything I have owned, but never an issue..
I've built at least 50 systems over the years.

I hope it works good for me, and also most of those bad reviews is from ram issues,
X99 only supported 2133MHZ on release, and most of those reviews are from release date.
most also say BIOS fixed the issues.

But I have thought about waiting for what's next, but I have waited already 6 years.

It does come witn ASUS ARS Advance Replacement Service, 24 hour RMA ship.
you have the board in 24hrs. cross shipped, I guess you have to give a credit card.
but I also have newegg premiere membership


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> I hope it works good for me, and also most of those bad reviews is from ram issues,
> X99 only supported 2133MHZ on release, and most of those reviews are from release date.
> most also say BIOS fixed the issues.
> 
> But I have thought about waiting for what's next, but I have waited already 6 years.


Another 2-3 weeks I think a 'refresh" board is coming for the WS and some of the other asus. I believe the refreshed WS will also have a different USB chip , asmedia I think . Maybe they will have some of the bugs worked out if this is a second run .....google it . I also have a link in another thread


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> I already have some of my items,
> for now a GTX780 FTW, soon will be 2 or 3 of what is available next year or 2
> Firewire card for my Pro Audio interface.
> Video Capture card,
> Gaming sound card.
> Actual Raid card for a true hardware raid aray.
> and who knows what else I will do with it in the future.
> Next release of m7e M.2 SSD drive will be over 2 times faster then the fastest SATA SSD so I figure a true 1 to 1.3GB Gigabyte, not Gigabit of transfer.
> which is gonna kill those 28/40 lane cpu. with a lot of PCIe connectivity.


That sounds different, if you plan multiple graphics cards then slots become very valuable since good cards tend to take space of two slots. Thus e.g. 3-Way SLI takes 6 slots, only one would be left then in the X-99E WS. To get around this one can to install graphics cards with watercooling with which they may take only one slot. Regarding the M.2 SSD drives there are coming soon PCIe 3.0x4 NVME models with 3 GB/s transfer.


----------



## YZ125

The guys profile pic is a pretty good indicator of why the extra pci slots ...


----------



## Mr_scary

I may go ahead and a bit longer, neweggs prices fluctuate like the weather.
My card was declined and I guess I'll need to call the bank, and the prices went up so now I reluctant to purchase.

I was wondering if there will be an X99 refresh, I asked on a facebook forum, and got an ignorant response.

So my build is on hold for a while, maybe for the better....

I had some time off to build this, but with the issues, and price changes, I will to busy to build by the time my parts arrive.

I will keep following this thread..


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> I was wondering if there will be an X99 refresh, I asked on a facebook forum, and got an ignorant response.
> 
> So my build is on hold for a while, maybe for the better....
> .


I posted a link that spoke about X99 refresh

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> I posted a link that spoke about X99 refresh
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now


Are there any news on new BIOS updates for this board during these monts??


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> Are there any news on new BIOS updates for this board during these monts??


Someone posted a link that goes more into detail.
It's post #24 on page 3 of this thread , http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> I posted a link that spoke about X99 refresh
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now


Thanks, yea I went and checked it out, Appreciate the info very much.
I'm subed to the thread as well.

Last night we were working on some Web apps, doing alot of compressing, and decompressing of files. and my pc was feeling slow.
I'm running RAID0 x 4, so hopefully upgrading to SATA3, and SSD will kill that.

I know I have this X58 / 920 maxed out to full capabilities for 6 years, I know most do not go this long.
Anticipation..... !!!!

Might go ahead and just get the EVO PRO 512, and Soundblaster Z for now, and that might hold me off a bit.
Although I may be disappointed with an SSD on SATA2


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> ...Might go ahead and just get the EVO PRO 512, and Soundblaster Z for now, and that might hold me off a bit...


There is no such thing as an EVO PRO 512. It's either a 512GB 850 PRO or a 500GB 850 EVO.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> I know I have this X58 / 920 maxed out to full capabilities for 6 years, I know most do not go this long.
> Anticipation..... !!!!
> 
> Might go ahead and just get the EVO PRO 512, and Soundblaster Z for now, and that might hold me off a bit.
> Although I may be disappointed with an SSD on SATA2


I have almost the same system....P6TSE , the SSD's definitely do make a difference over 7200 and even velociraptors for the system drive . I also picked up a i7-980X from a church A/V guy that was upgrading their system , $200 ... coming off an i7- 920, I almost cut video rendering time in half ...audio applications had no prob on the 920 (Reaper/Vst/Vsti) . It just seems Asus , and Gigabyte too for that matter, are not the "name" they once were so I too will be waiting a few weeks ... It's been forever already , whats a few more weeks for us.


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> There is no such thing as an EVO PRO 512. It's either a 512GB 850 PRO or a 500GB 850 EVO.


Sorry, yea I know that thanks for the correction there..
Was going for the 850 EVO when it was $204, now it's back up to $289, and the 850 PRO is $295,
So unless the EVO prices drop back down I'll go for 10yr warranty of the pro, 12GB more, and a little better IOPS at 10 bucks more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> I have almost the same system....P6TSE , the SSD's definitely do make a difference over 7200 and even velociraptors for the system drive . I also picked up a i7-980X from a church A/V guy that was upgrading their system , $200 ... coming off an i7- 920, I almost cut video rendering time in half ...audio applications had no prob on the 920 (Reaper/Vst/Vsti) . It just seems Asus , and Gigabyte too for that matter, are not the "name" they once were so I too will be waiting a few weeks ... It's been forever already , whats a few more weeks for us.


Here's what I'm getting now on speed
4 x WD Black SATA2 in RAID0 on SATA2 interface Intel ICH10R.

Maybe I can even get a little better on X99 SATA3 with the same drives. Who Knows.
It will be for storage and games, and large applications. while the SSD will be for OS, and Adobe CS5/5.5, and various other Image/Audio/Video programs.

I was also looking at used, and even NIB 980X and 990X I read that the 990X is still a power house CPU.
but then at 500+ bucks for that, and then having to put in PCIe sata cards, and all that. it makes since to just upgrade platform.
But if I got a deal like that on 980X I would do it. and wait a bit longer.

Another thing is most of rig is Lifetime Warranty.
EVGA X58, X3 1600 PSU, Ram, I even have a bunch of GPU's that are Lifetime warranty.
EVGA offers an upgrade to 5yr, or 10yr for a good price. the classy would be just 40 bucks more for 10yr.
I can't find any concrete info on ASUS warranty upgrade. I also have newegg premiere membership which gets me no 15% restock fee on RMA, and FREE RMA shipping. and alot of free 3 day shipping as well. and then google purchase protection for free.
I try to have my angles covered lol.....


----------



## blinguskahn

Subscribed, a bit late as I had put my X99-E WS build together in December. But I did want to say that I'm extremely happy with how it all turned out. TBH, this was my easiest and most trouble free enthusiast build I've ever built. Granted, before I setup the bios or installed 8.1, I immediately flashed to 0801. Was able to get the 5960x to 4.58GHz and the 2800 XMP 1 profile ran my Corsair DP 2800 @ 2800MHz stable (which I've read was a problematic speed). Since I actually purchased 2800 RAM, I am able to run the lower CAS latency.

Anyways, it's a beast of a system and I'm grateful to be apart of the X99 WS community! If anyone's interested, LMK and I'll post my system specs. It's kinda impressive In my opinion for using off the shelf components.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> Subscribed, a bit late as I had put my X99-E WS build together in December. But I did want to say that I'm extremely happy with how it all turned out. TBH, this was my easiest and most trouble free enthusiast build I've ever built. Granted, before I setup the bios or installed 8.1, I immediately flashed to 0801. Was able to get the 5960x to 4.58GHz and the 2800 XMP 1 profile ran my Corsair DP 2800 @ 2800MHz stable (which I've read was a problematic speed). Since I actually purchased 2800 RAM, I am able to run the lower CAS latency.
> 
> Anyways, it's a beast of a system and I'm grateful to be apart of the X99 WS community! If anyone's interested, LMK and I'll post my system specs. It's kinda impressive In my opinion for using off the shelf components.


How is the 2800 RAM performing?


----------



## ErickS

My boards dead jim, and my cat knocked it off the test platform so RMA is now a no go... I will just buy another WS-E but this kinda makes me sad...

However 4-way 16x for gfx cards doesn't make really any difference, since I was only using gfx cards anyway, would make a difference with different types of hardware where everything can be 16x.

My case is the TX-10 and I'm using the RVE and WS-E boards, just haven't decided which side my gaming rig will use, the red on the RVE is hidden by gfx cards and water blocks.

My cat got an earful on another forum and facebook/twitter last night.

No water blocks fit the WS-E, the mosfet was only visual and 1 standoff is literally 2 mm off... The chipset block actually would have fit but fan headers were in the way... A Chipset block can not be made without a very thin wall vs the RVE wide wall.


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How is the 2800 RAM performing?


Very well! No issues in over 2 months. Did some benchmarks with Adia64 but can't remember what the scores were. Honestly, I'm just really happy that it's stable @2800MHz.


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErickS*
> 
> My boards dead jim, and my cat knocked it off the test platform so RMA is now a no go... I will just buy another WS-E but this kinda makes me sad...
> 
> However 4-way 16x for gfx cards doesn't make really any difference, since I was only using gfx cards anyway, would make a difference with different types of hardware where everything can be 16x.
> 
> My case is the TX-10 and I'm using the RVE and WS-E boards, just haven't decided which side my gaming rig will use, the red on the RVE is hidden by gfx cards and water blocks.
> 
> My cat got an earful on another forum and facebook/twitter last night.
> 
> No water blocks fit the WS-E, the mosfet was only visual and 1 standoff is literally 2 mm off... The chipset block actually would have fit but fan headers were in the way... A Chipset block can not be made without a very thin wall vs the RVE wide wall.


ErickS, if you can wait just a few weeks, remember that the Asus X99 refresh will be available (USB 3.1 & NVMe). Your cat gave you a good excuse to get the new one as opposed to my excuse to just be able to take advantage of NVMe. Lol. Good luck and please wait for the refresh, I've heard that the Asrock has even more issues than our MB's.


----------



## ErickS

****.. kinda just bought the RVE "I was getting another WS-E like in 2 months".

I could just use a pci-e riser and use the asus usb 3.1 pci-e card since I may not buy a lot of 3.1 stuff.

Good to know though.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> Very well! No issues in over 2 months. Did some benchmarks with Adia64 but can't remember what the scores were. Honestly, I'm just really happy that it's stable @2800MHz.


How much performance difference from a 2400 kit?
And on what applications?


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How much performance difference from a 2400 kit?
> And on what applications?


Well since I never tested any 2400 RAM, I'd say 400MHz fastAr, LOLZ!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> Well since I never tested any 2400 RAM, I'd say 400MHz fastAr, LOLZ!


lol








Do you use this RAM for any memory intensive applications?


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use this RAM for any memory intensive applications?


No applications but I did use it for benching cinebench which I believe is memory intensive.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> No applications but I did use it for benching cinebench which I believe is memory intensive.


oh, ok


----------



## Mr_scary

LOL...


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> oh, ok


For me personally, the main reason that I was intent on getting it to run at 2800 was just the fact that I PAID for Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2800 RAM (was actually labelled on each stick, not just the bar code labels) with low latency. Pair that with the fact that many people were having trouble getting that speed (In my opinion, probably because there wasn't proper bios support for awhile) and I was on a mission from the computer gods to get it running at the correct speed and timings. I honestly doubt there's much, if any, difference between low latency 2133 up to 3000. Maybe 3200 and beyond could show some real world benefits if Micron and the others can get the timings down.

Looking real quick at what's available now, Corsair shows a 3000 kit with the same timings as my 2800 (14-16-16-35) but over that speed, it seems the latency REALLY goes up quickly. I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere they compared (don't remember brand) some 2133 @ 12-12-12-35 against the same modules I have and the 2133 performance was better than my own 2800 @ 14-16-16-35. Hell, it's bleeding edge DDR4 that really needs a couple more generations to really get going. I'm pretty sure that when we see Skylake or Skylake-E i7's out in the wild, they'll be paired with something like 4600 @ 10-12-12-30. DDR4 is almost as immature as I am, lol.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> I honestly doubt there's much, if any, difference between low latency 2133 up to 3000.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere they compared (don't remember brand) some 2133 @ 12-12-12-35 against the same modules I have and the 2133 performance was better than my own 2800 @ 14-16-16-35. quote]
> 
> Linus says there's not much difference ....mostly hype


----------



## blinguskahn

Just checked out the video, pretty good and consistent with the other site that I read about it.


----------



## blinguskahn

Thanks for the positive rep! Not sure what it does on this site but I'll assume it's like others. Again, thanks.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> Thanks for the positive rep! Not sure what it does on this site but I'll assume it's like others. Again, thanks.


it just means I clicked like on your post because it had good info


----------



## rakesh27

woohoo,

Im nearly there, this mornng i just got my 32gb Quad Channel kit of Geil Evo 3000Mhz DDR4 Ram and Asus x99 E WS Mobo.

Im waiting for the prices to go down on the 5960X...

Then once i get that im moving over to Intel, my first time, i cant wait for this bad boy to come togeather.

Ive always know AMD, and to be honest it served me very well, but now i wanna try the other side so i can compare.

From what i heard others that have gone from AMD to Intel they never looked back...

Cant wait im nearly there.

This combination should last a good 3 years...


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> woohoo,
> 
> Im nearly there, this mornng i just got my 32gb Quad Channel kit of Geil Evo 3000Mhz DDR4 Ram and Asus x99 E WS Mobo.
> 
> Im waiting for the prices to go down on the 5960X...
> 
> Then once i get that im moving over to Intel, my first time, i cant wait for this bad boy to come togeather.
> 
> Ive always know AMD, and to be honest it served me very well, but now i wanna try the other side so i can compare.
> 
> From what i heard others that have gone from AMD to Intel they never looked back...
> 
> Cant wait im nearly there.
> 
> This combination should last a good 3 years...


Well, hopefully you dont get the issues everyone is having.
Being a first time intel building, that would leave a bad taste.
Most who update the BIOS first thing do not seem to have issues, But I would not really know..

I've decided to wait for the refresh, or next enthusiast platform.
hopefully the bugs are gone, and all integration complete.

I just grabbed a Samsung 850 PRO 256GB w/ free Assain's Creed Unity
(right after that I get a coupon code for 10% off the 512GB PRO. I was pissed..
and a SYBA SY-PEX40039 PCI-Express 2.0 SATA III card, has the ASMedia ASM1061 Chipset

After which I realized, how much trouble is it going to be to get the system to boot from the PCIe card. lol...
Ohh well... I'll figure it out.

I will continue following this thread, do post your finished build.


----------



## Creator

The difference between 2133 and 3000 memory is like the difference between a white/gold and blue/black dress... you just can't see it!


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The difference between 2133 and 3000 memory is like the difference between a white/gold and blue/black dress... you just can't see it!


Nice one... but it's blue.. lol..


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> Nice one... but it's blue.. lol..


Colour is our perception


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The difference between 2133 and 3000 memory is like the difference between a white/gold and blue/black dress... you just can't see it!


I see blue and gold. More importantly I'm actually using the 3000MHz Dominator Platinum kit, 8x4GB, rated for and running silky smooth at 15-17-17-35-2T. Default XMP profile, no manual tweaks yet.

As a complete novice at this overclocking thing, are these timings good, bad or indifferent for DDR4 in this configuration? Will any further optimising of the RAM have any noticeable effect on the overall system performance?


----------



## rakesh27

The way I see it, if you buy fast ram you have more head room when overclocking.

If you buy 2400Mhz ram kit at 2133Mhz when set in the bios you ram is basically nearly maxed at at least with 3000Mhz ram you plenty more overclocking to go and you know the ram you brought are high quality sticks.

I thought the point of us going to ddr4 is for the higher speeds at lower voltage, I'll stick with 3000Mhz ram kit I've brought as I know it will serve my rig very well.

No offense.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> As a complete novice at this overclocking thing, are these timings good, bad or indifferent for DDR4 in this configuration? Will any further optimising of the RAM have any noticeable effect on the overall system performance?


Optimizing at that point is really just a hobby thing. I usually push the RAM just to see how far it can go, but for the sake of system stability - I tend to run relatively relaxed overclocks on RAM - that is just a tad bit overclocked from stock. It's the only component I'm not willing to push when the benefits are completely diminished. It's not like overclocking the CPU or GPU which will result in direct and linear increases in performance.

Yes there will be more performance, but no you will not notice it. But feel free to have some fun with it anyway. Just be warned that every single one of my clear CMOS button presses were because of bad RAM overclocks.









There are a few cases in which you do see performance benefits from overclocking RAM, but those are really specialized cases that usually involve some heavy computing that hits the RAM hard, fills it up, and updates it very frequently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> No offense.


None taken. I'll eventually get some very high speed 3000+ RAM myself one day. One of the reasons I went with the cheap set was because its colors theme actually matched the WS-E and my build perfectly. Yes, when the color of the RAM is the deciding factor in a purchase, you know it is not the bottleneck.


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> I see blue and gold. More importantly I'm actually using the 3000MHz Dominator Platinum kit, 8x4GB, rated for and running silky smooth at 15-17-17-35-2T. Default XMP profile, no manual tweaks yet.
> 
> As a complete novice at this overclocking thing, are these timings good, bad or indifferent for DDR4 in this configuration? Will any further optimising of the RAM have any noticeable effect on the overall system performance?


In regards to your question about timings (or CAS latency, whichever), sure those timings are fine for 3000 DDR4. One thing that I'll touch on, and I did read your posts after this one, is that we really aren't seeing any benefits from these high clocked RAM modules. Personally, I've got just about the same kit as you aside from the speed (2800), the size (4x 4GB) and the timings (16-18-18-36)... Ok, well completely different kit but still Corsair DP! Anyways check out linustechtips on YouTube or if you for some reason don't trust his benchmarks you can find other sources to back this up. DDR4 doesn't show any benefits over DDR3 and in some cases can be slower. It's been awhile since I've watched that particular video but I believe that he tests DDR3 2133 against DDR4 2133 (10-12-12-28, can't remember the DDR3 timings) and then even tests some fast DDR4 3200 which actually performed worse than the 2133!

He, and I agree with him, thinks that it just really has to do with DDR4 being in its infancy. I imagine that in 2 years we will see DDR4 modules with speeds in excess of 5-6000 with that nice 10-12-12-28 latency. I've actually thought of downgrading my speed to 2133 to see if I can hit those timings on 1.35 volts. You might want to try it and see how your results are.

Anyways good luck with the build and welcome to the X99-E WS!


----------



## OCDesign

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. Since those timings are ok I think I'll leave them as they are until the build is a bit more complete before trying any changes.


----------



## s1nt

GUYS THERE IS NEW BIOS Version 0902
http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> GUYS THERE IS NEW BIOS Version 0902
> http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


Thank you s1nt.


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> GUYS THERE IS NEW BIOS Version 0902
> http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


Not going to flash first, anyone want to try it for me and the rest of this topic? Pretty please, lol!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> GUYS THERE IS NEW BIOS Version 0902
> http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


Thanks much s1nt!!!

_OP updated to reflect the new BIOS version._


----------



## YZ125

Link on Asus website , donno if this was posted already

http://www.asus.com/microsite/mb/best_usb31_solutions/


----------



## s1nt

Got my motherboard today, i assembled my system and when i hit ON/OFF button mobo just flashes for less than a second than turns off. Reset and ON/OFF buttons on motherboard are always turned ON. I'm Using corsair obsidian 750d case.


----------



## blinguskahn

So, over 24 hours and no one will try out 0902 bios????

If anyone on here has, please LMK. In the meantime I'm sticking with this rock solid 0801.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> Got my motherboard today, i assembled my system and when i hit ON/OFF button mobo just flashes for less than a second than turns off. Reset and ON/OFF buttons on motherboard are always turned ON. I'm Using corsair obsidian 750d case.


Its a basic thing but double check that the case's power and reset cables are connected to the board headers correctly. If it still dosent work you might want to disconnect them and use the board's on/off button, see if it does the same thing.


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> Its a basic thing but double check that the case's power and reset cables are connected to the board headers correctly. If it still dosent work you might want to disconnect them and use the board's on/off button, see if it does the same thing.


i figured out it is the PSU, probably problem with cables, tommorow i will check them more precisely. MOBO works but with another PSU.


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> So, over 24 hours and no one will try out 0902 bios????
> 
> If anyone on here has, please LMK. In the meantime I'm sticking with this rock solid 0801.


I tried it, well in terms of UEFI experience it's just great and no-nonsense. Actually, will need day or two to explore everything.


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> I tried it, well in terms of UEFI experience it's just great and no-nonsense. Actually, will need day or two to explore everything.


I, obviously, have a couple of different OC profiles saved in the 0801 BIOS and was wondering if flashing to 0902 will delete those profiles or are they saved?


----------



## blinguskahn

Forgot to say thanks for the response regarding 0902. Thank you!


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> Forgot to say thanks for the response regarding 0902. Thank you!


Using it for few days already, machine is stable - rock solid reliability, but bios unfortunately likes to mess too much with my raid array.
oh, and here is picture of my rig, I'm Sleeving cables on my enermax platimax 1350w, while that is finished this old CM 850 silent pro is doing great job.


----------



## blinguskahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1nt*
> 
> Using it for few days already, machine is stable - rock solid reliability, but bios unfortunately likes to mess too much with my raid array.
> oh, and here is picture of my rig, I'm Sleeving cables on my enermax platimax 1350w, while that is finished this old CM 850 silent pro is doing great job.


Yeah, I decided to flash last night and just like the last update (0801) it messed up my RAID 10 array. That's one thing that pisses me off so much about ASUS. I knew going into this that it would happen, and as a veteran net admin, I know that redundancy is NO substitute for backup, but I went ahead and saved my 0801 configuration on USB hoping that my 4TB array would keep this time around but of course it didn't. It's so infuriating because, as most people know, Intel RAID 10 is actually RAID 0+1. After my flash to 0902 and immediately loading configuration from USB the Intel Matrix posted as failed with drives 2&3 (counting from 0-3) still configured as "member disks" which doesn't help being that's it's just 2 mirrored stripes from 0&1.

Like I said, everything was backed up but with over 2TB to restore to my array, (even through eSATA) it took time that I didn't want to waste.

As a synopsis, for anyone going to 0902, backup your BIOS settings to USB, backup your RAID array if you have one because you can't count on the saved BIOS settings to keep your RAID configuration.


----------



## blinguskahn

By the way, your rig looks fantastic!


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> By the way, your rig looks fantastic!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blinguskahn*
> 
> By the way, your rig looks fantastic!


Thanks! Well, if 801 is more reliable in terms of keeping the RAID stable, maybe I should flash it back. It's not really good to have something that is designed as a workstation board, but the same piece of hardware can make you lose hundreds of hours of hard work. Double or Triple backup is a must.


----------



## FreeElectron

Do you know any reliable store that sells the Asus X99-E WS?
Should have it in stock and accept non US paypal account.


----------



## daicon0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Do you know any reliable store that sells the Asus X99-E WS?
> Should have it in stock and accept non US paypal account.


Got mine yesterday from superbiiz. Shipped on 3/6/15 from CA to CA. Booted up no problems so far after win 8.1 install. I was hesitant to buy given all the feedback from all over the net. So I plan to do stress tests this week to confirm everything is working at stock. Hopefully everything goes well. Good luck to you!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daicon0*
> 
> Got mine yesterday from superbiiz. Shipped on 3/6/15 from CA to CA. Booted up no problems so far after win 8.1 install. I was hesitant to buy given all the feedback from all over the net. So I plan to do stress tests this week to confirm everything is working at stock. Hopefully everything goes well. Good luck to you!


Thanks and good luck.


----------



## z3razerviper

Anyone have m.2 drive they recommend for this board? I would like to get one and am not really up to speed on m.2 yet.


----------



## weinstein888

BIOS version 1003 now out!

http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/

Edit: All seems to be going well. It actually booted up faster than it did previously on 702. RAID 0 array is still intact. I'll let you guys know if I end up having issues with it.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Good, I've been having frequent crashes since I updated to v902 this past week. Wasn't sure if it was the BIOS or because I shuffled my PCI-E devices around... I added waterblocks and shifted my gtx980's. RAM kept disappearing, well not disappearing, it was there and showing up in the motherboard's SPD menu, but one of the RAM DIMMS was not showing a manufacturer (it was showing the amount of RAM and the profiles and all that) and wasn't being used. Not sure if I explained that correctly.

Edit:

I see (said the blind man to the deaf dog):

2. Fix compatibility for CORSAIR 2133C9 DIMM.

I finished my build a couple nights ago finally- No more disassembling it. Just need to clean the wiring up, but now I want to really dial it in.


----------



## Tecchie

Went to this link:

Here

and found a newer bios 1003 release and downloaded/installed it since the 0902 links were broken even on Asus' own site.

X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1003 release
1. Improve SATA-EXPRESS single port stability.
2. Fix compatibility for CORSAIR 2133C9 DIMM.
3. Add Ez/Adv. icon on EzMode.

I jumped from 701 to this, zero issues except having to reset all my settings to how they were before I updated.. Anyone know how to keep changes made when updating?

UEFI 1003 here

Good luck to those that have had issues with 0902. I hadn't seen this one so I never installed it.

No stability issues on my end.

My CPU Idles at about 10W or less. Non overclocked I7-5960X

System specs below.

Also, anyone know a good stripe size for my Corsair Force GT drives? I have two 120GB in RAID-0. I should me maxing out at around 1,100MB/sec read, but it's about 300MB slower than that.

System is FULLY configured for UEFI.

Current stripe size is 128K.

I can't locate any super technical information for my SSD's like Erase Block Size, stuff like that.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Yes I used 1003. It fixed all my errors I was having with 0902- These errors included loss of DIMMS (random dropping out), crashes when opening sensor monitoring programs (like coretemp), and IRQ request errors. All started with 0902, all ended with 1003. Been stable at 4.4GHz and [email protected] all night without the slightest hint of the problems I was having last week. The reason I hadn't come here sooner was because at the same time I had re-arranged my PCIe devices (my waterblocks came so I was able to put the graphics cards in closer slots), so I wasn't sure if it had something to do with that, but now that I've updated the BIOS and every error I was getting from the 0902 bios disappeared after updating to 1003, I am pretty sure it was the BIOS. hehe.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm still missing 8GB of RAM. Should I contact corsair?


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm still missing 8GB of RAM. Should I contact corsair?


Possibly. Are you using the GREY slots? That's what I have my 16GB kit installed to.. Lately I've been purchasing G.Skill memory and have had zero issues with them. Even an older motherboard that I had that only supports (offically 8GB) has a DDR3 1600Mhz 16GB kit on it (ASUS P5E3 Premium)

Maybe swap your brand out?

Also, I usually purchase memory with a bit higher frequencies than I usually intend to run at. Like my memory is 2800 DDR4, but it's sitting comfortably at 2133.. keeps my heat down under full load. lol:thumb:


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Yes. I've had no issues with this since December 12th all the way until last week, when I updated to 0902. Now I am constantly losing 24GB of RAM and I have stability issues when overclocking.

Swapping out 32GB of RAM though is going to cost $400+, I'd much rather have the failed product replaced by a warranty.


----------



## Tecchie

Maybe try putting things back to stock clocks and run OCCT and do the LINPACK CPU test and custom memory and max it out as much as possible. You could have flakey modules, or not enough voltage to your CPU... Stock voltage on a loaded 5960x I believe is 1.045V


----------



## DRT-Maverick

No the voltage is at 1.28v, I've not had issues unitl the BIOS update on 0902 and the PCIe shuffle. I'm trying shuffling the RAM right now to see how it works. I've also lowered my RAM speeds a bit, will run [email protected] for awhile to see how the RAM holds out. Could the C1 slot be getting too warm right next to the heatsink? My PCH is usually around 58C...


----------



## Tecchie

I don't think so. These boards are designed for hotter temperatures.. at least the caps are...it would be nice to see a full MB water block from EK sometime soon.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I don't think so. These boards are designed for hotter temperatures.. at least the caps are...it would be nice to see a full MB water block from EK sometime soon.


I assume there's still no news that any of the manufacturers are intending to make a waterblock for the WS?


----------



## YP5 Toronto

It wont happen. If none of them havent already launched a wb solution for this board, its never going to happen.

Unfortunate as they missed the boat.

Im sure asus would have sold more if there was a wb solution.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> It wont happen. If none of them havent already launched a wb solution for this board, its never going to happen.
> 
> Unfortunate as they missed the boat.
> 
> Im sure asus would have sold more if there was a wb solution.


I agree. I've always thought it was rather unlikely we'd get one and that I'd have to custom make it myself. It's not really viable for any of the manufacturers to invest in making such a niche product. Just thought I'd ask on the off chance one of them had proved me wrong.


----------



## weinstein888

http://thinkcell.ekwb.com/idea/waterblocks-for-asus039s-x99-e-ws-motherboard/

This still gets like a vote a day at least. I don't know why they've chosen to ignore it completely. Really frustrating.


----------



## Mr_scary

Sorry to say, I waited, and waited......
No revision, and the only revisions seem to be a PCIe USB3.1 card.
The board is still not available at newegg. OUT OF STOCK.

So I ended up getting the EVGA X99 FTW, with 5930K
Should be here tomorrow.

I wanted this board so bad, But lost interest due to the out stock issues..

Guess I'm out of the club ...
Maybe next time I can give ASUS a try, but I guess I'm an EVGA Fanboy.. lol...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Is 3.1 that important? If so that sucks







Maybe you can join us later on when the boards are cheap!


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is 3.1 that important? If so that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can join us later on when the boards are cheap!


I think the people that were waiting , were waiting more so for a "second run" of the WS board, which you would think asus would use the opportunity to address some of the QC issues that many have experienced with the WS boards out there already .

While the faster transfers with USB 3.1 are very helpful to people doing music, video and various content creation , you could just as easily get a PCIe card for it ....just like many did when USB3.0 came out . For a gamer, USB 3 or 3.1 may not matter , but for content creators who are moving large (several GB) amounts of data into and out of their computer, it is a time saver .

In the meantime, I have been looking at the ASRock X99 Professional and X99 Fata1ity Killer , can't seem to find anything bad about these boards, mostly all good to say ... maybe the new WS not coming out is a blessing in disguise... Two good video's on x99 ASRock boards .


----------



## s1nt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> BIOS version 1003 now out!
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Edit: All seems to be going well. It actually booted up faster than it did previously on 702. RAID 0 array is still intact. I'll let you guys know if I end up having issues with it.


I wonder will update ruin my RAID0 array, I'm doing update from 0902?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I really want this board, replacing my ASUS X99-S mobo. How is overclocking on this board?

With my current board the vrms does a thermal shutdown with 4.75ghz 1.310V.. annoying ^^

Is overclocking easy on this WS board?


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is 3.1 that important? If so that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can join us later on when the boards are cheap!


Not the quote I wanted but @ DRT-Maverick

I overclocked my CPU to the memory speed/timings using just the XMP profile specified in the RAM... my 16GB Kit is only reading 12GB now, and unsure why.

Everything else is stable. Time for me to contact ASUS I think.


----------



## Tecchie

Okay, this is weird, not all 16GB is readable..

Went to BASIC, this time, and set it to X.M.P.
rebooted and immediately went into UEFI setup and showed all slots working. Before my C1 I believe is what dropped.







Also could anyone tell me if these timings are good?

An anomoly I've noticed even when NOT overclocked is the XMP reading for XMP-0, not sure what that is, but it seems to be all over the place.

Also, ratio automatically set itself to 28. thought about changing it back to 30, or upping it to 35 (per turbo frequency)

EDIT:
Running Intel Burn Test with 16 threads, maximum memory and right-click on START to select extreme test mode.


----------



## YZ125

.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Hey everyone sorry I was away for so long guys.,. I have to say I am sure glad I skip the 902 BIOS.. Btw I had zero problems with this board when I got it. I was lucky some people had problems. Just never know what you going to get when you buy a motherboard. Never know what issue you might run into.

I knew it was little bit of the BIOS issue. But as far as hardware I have no issue or any kind of a problems from any hardware. So far so good. Everything working. There are some setting missing in the BIOS. But it did stable and fix ram issue for the 2400 DDR4 G.skill single sided 16GB memory. Little faster and stable. And improvement on the SATA side in RAID 0. I score little higher than before. Yet I have used a SAS/SATA Raid card at 12Gb vs SATA3 x99 and did some testing vs the two I have to say.. This BIOS was a little huge improvement vs the old BIOS.

But it still 99.98 Mhz on the BUS speed and still 0.2 Mhz off chart on the Intel BCLK speed so bumping up 1 MHz still goes little over clocking from stock speed but it sure does need a .500 on a half of a MHz scale type in function in the core clocking setting in the BIOS. And my CPU at full load is at 3499.72 Mhz this is way off clock in the BIOS.

Plus My ram still using 15.9 GB of memory so the used up memory ram is still in the BIOS. They need to turn off this hidden video ram used in IGPU functions to off. Or whatever used up allocated rams on my memory








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Okay, this is weird, not all 16GB is readable..
> 
> ______yes it is the used up allocated memory from the BIOS.
> 
> Went to BASIC, this time, and set it to X.M.P.
> rebooted and immediately went into UEFI setup and showed all slots working. Before my C1 I believe is what dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ What you are seeing is a power saving mode. Reason for seeing the down clocking. Used something that used a lot of CPU power and a game in the back ground or something running a hardcore of a software that used the computer at full speed or used up the CPU load and you will see it change to stock speed when having that CPU-Z open. But the BIOS is not in a perfect scale of a clock speed and it is off clock.
> 
> Also could anyone tell me if these timings are good?
> 
> _______Yes those timing are great. Make sure you upper the voltages to 1.210 for both of the voltages on the memory. Just type 1.210 it in the [Auto] and then push enter from the keyboard when you do change your BIOS back to manual setting. I wouldn't used the X.M.P profile but that just me. I might not agree on the 52 tRC timing but you can't change that in the BIOS. I tired. They should add a tRC timing setting in the BIOS.
> 
> An anomoly I've noticed even when NOT overclocked is the XMP reading for XMP-0, not sure what that is, but it seems to be all over the place.
> 
> _______Yeah some of the auto setting for X.M.P profile for each different hardware from memory profile to profile from the Intel CPU and memory controller for power saving mode different hardware might change different auto setting is not set correct for the AUTO profile X.M.P reader for the BIOS. This is setting is for fast Boot up for people that doesn't know how to overclock or used the BIOS. And it for safe reason and it work perfect for stock user for using power saving and stock hardware rendering.
> 
> Also, ratio automatically set itself to 28. thought about changing it back to 30, or upping it to 35 (per turbo frequency)
> 
> _______ It used an setting that does move around for power saving mode. I have set this setting from the Asus multicore function to Auto. I like the Auto for this Intel 1650v3.. The Auto setting does make the Intel CPU to used a power saving mode that used a stock setting but able to save in a 3 phase power saving mode. You can change it to single ratio you can type it in to. And you can make the CPU to used at all core at the same Ratio. But and when you go to the advance for the BIOS setting you can change the turbo setting when you are in Auto. But for overclocker that want a power saving mode when not using much of your CPU on a high end ratio when doing IE or words or taxs reform or whatever a desktop work that we do not used much of our hardware is having the Asus multicore setting to Auto and then type in the core Ratio below that.
> 
> You can also change it where you can tell each core to do a ratio. But this will maximized and stay at high clock rate of whatever you told the ratio to do and the turbo never works and power saving never works. I wish they add a power saving mode on the BIOS for your taste and able put a turbo clock ratio of your liken they need to add this support of a function setting that are needed in the BIOS


----------



## YZ125

The more I read this thread, the better the ASRock boards sound . . .


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> The more I read this thread, the better the ASRock boards sound . . .


Keep in mind that people will not always make a post regarding how stable the board but will almost always make a post asking for help when encountering a problem.
You also can't find anyone who tested the ASRock one the same way people here are doing.
I mean have you seen someone with that ASRock board trying to use 7 graphics cards on it?


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Keep in mind that people will not always make a post regarding how stable the board but will almost always make a post asking for help when encountering a problem.
> You also can't find anyone who tested the ASRock one the same way people here are doing.
> I mean have you seen someone with that ASRock board trying to use 7 graphics cards on it?


Definitely. I hear what your saying. . . . At the same time, there are an undeniable larger amout of people
complaining about hit and miss issues with this board ...some people have no prob at all , others have endless probs running similar setups and most are the probs are stability probs , not probs running multiple graphics cards . I've been reading posts on multiple websites, forums, newegg, youtube and they are all similar on the asus x99 . If they have done a "second run" of boards with the different chip for usb 3.1 i'd like to give this board a try for a build in the next month or so. I would thing that having a different usb 3.1 asmedia chip would mean a "second run" of this board, and logically they'd use this opportunity to iron out any QC issues ....this is kind of what im thinking anyway . . .

And I just haven't seen many people complaining about the ASRock boards at all , here's on I looked at


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> Definitely. I hear what your saying. . . . At the same time, there are an undeniable larger amout of people
> complaining about hit and miss issues with this board ...some people have no prob at all , others have endless probs running similar setups and most are the probs are stability probs , not probs running multiple graphics cards . I've been reading posts on multiple websites, forums, newegg, youtube and they are all similar on the asus x99 . If they have done a "second run" of boards with the different chip for usb 3.1 i'd like to give this board a try for a build in the next month or so. I would thing that having a different usb 3.1 asmedia chip would mean a "second run" of this board, and logically they'd use this opportunity to iron out any QC issues ....this is kind of what im thinking anyway . . .
> 
> And I just haven't seen many people complaining about the ASRock boards at all , here's on I looked at


You may have not heard complaints about it because it is not as famous.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> You may have not heard complaints about it because it is not as famous.


I hear ya man . I'm just saying, there's no denying that alot of people have had issues with the Asus WS , and it seems like a hit or miss thing....if you got one that works, then it works great...as it should . Many people i've read across alot of reviews, forums and videos have issues ...so to me this "hit or miss' sounds like
a quality control issue with the run of WS boards that hit the market . Many of these complaints are by reputable people on the web ... I understand there's alot of idiots out there too, but they can't all be idiots. Maybe some of it is also bios issues that will gett better as they release new revs ...
I would like to get the board, believe me . As for ASRock , there are quite alot of reviews and videos from reputable people ...they all seem to say the same thing, that "it just works" .
I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade here ... just posting what i've read, and i've been reading the past few months and i'm on the fence just kind of waiting . I don't need to build a system
today, my system is adequate for audio work and some vid, but from my profile you can see it's definitely aging ...Lol









If I end up getting one, I will definitely post back . Right now i'm adding a 3rd monitor for productivity (not gaming) Cant wait to step up to X99 / 5960X !


----------



## Tecchie

Other than that random anomaly when I overclocked, everything was STABLE 100%

I ran the ASUS 5-way optimization and i'm stable @ 4.0Ghz.

I do *NOT* have an IGPU as per MasterCyclone3D's statement above. I have a dedicated GPU, and my CPU doesn't have any video chip in it. It's an Extreme Edition CPU.

Before I overclocked and got that ONE anomaly, all 16GB were readable and usable. It only happened that once.

Currently my BClock is 100Mhz. Multiplier is at 40 with temps pretty stable on my air cooling (Noctua NH-D15)

I may up the bclock back to 127Mhz so I can run my RAM at full speed and stress test from there.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

When you set the multipliers manually, is there a way to enable power saving so it downclocks? It seems mine just stays at 4.4 or 4.5GHz whenever I change the multipliers.

I will say this about the motherboard. Everything was Cherry until I upgraded to 0902, now it seems that I've got my stability and system clocks back with 1003. Don't use 0902 if you get this board, but it's been stable and a wonderful board the entire time I've had it since around December 12th (I think that was the first day I had it up and runnig). Only for a few days, maybe a week while I had BIOS 0902 installed did I experience RAM dropout and instability.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> When you set the multipliers manually, is there a way to enable power saving so it downclocks? It seems mine just stays at 4.4 or 4.5GHz whenever I change the multipliers.
> 
> I will say this about the motherboard. Everything was Cherry until I upgraded to 0902, now it seems that I've got my stability and system clocks back with 1003. Don't use 0902 if you get this board, but it's been stable and a wonderful board the entire time I've had it since around December 12th (I think that was the first day I had it up and runnig). Only for a few days, maybe a week while I had BIOS 0902 installed did I experience RAM dropout and instability.


I will take photos of my bios settings, my power management seems to be working.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I am now getting this board it seems like. Chaning it for my Asus x99-s.

How is overclocking on this board tho?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Well this is my setting right now

Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual

BCLK Frequency : 100.1 << why this setting? Well it goes to 98.98 on the CPU -z on auto or 100.0 stock mode from the bios. So now it doing 100.08 cpu-z . For a Xeon Intel 1650 V3 CPU it is little off in in a clocking mode from BIOS clock setting.

Initial BCLK Frequency : Auto

Asus multicore : Disable

CPU core Ratio : Per core

1 Auto << These setting will go up and down on energy saving mode from this Auto setting. If you set the Raito it will be set at it highest clock.
2 Auto
3 Auto
4 Auto
5 Auto
6 Auto

This is what energy saving does with turbo mode on

It will used any core when the system need CPU power so it hit 3.8 GHZ on 4 to 3 to 2 core it moves all over the place when the Windows 7 ultimate 64bit needed a CPU load. It sometime goes 3.6 GHZ and at stock it is 3.5 sometime it goes below than 2400 Mhz and then 1200 MHz so it scale all the ratio when it needed the CPU.


I did set #1 to 38 raito and # 3 and # 6 to 38 and the rest is on Auto. The rest of the core goes down to 1200 Mhzand the other stay at 3800 Mhz.

So when I went to per core and set the core to auto and put min ratio core to 24 and the max to 38 did a turbo and energy scale power saving mode from all the cores .

Well when I said that our memory is used up as 15.9 or 31.8 GB of memory it got a bug inside the BIOS like It think it got an IGPU using up the memory but I know we don't have an IGPU inside our CPU. But the BIOS is thinking it is one inside. So this is why I can't get this to state and say full 16 GB of ram or 32 GB of ram. I even pulled out the sticks and started the 4 GB kit and work my way up. I even try ECC memory it does the same. So There are something in the BIOS making auto used up on the memory. I don't know what it using. I can't turn this function off. Would be neat if I can change the setting and disable it too.


----------



## Tecchie

My board isnt't having that memory problem. It acted like the stick was completely removed from the system.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I am now getting this board it seems like. Chaning it for my Asus x99-s.
> 
> How is overclocking on this board tho?


It weird but you can overclock it. I can't comment of how powerful it is from overclocking. But it got a lot to deal with and so many bugs idea to play with. But it got all the clocking stuff that you can play with. I haven't touch the VRM extreme setting in the BIOS and then turn on the extra voltages jumper on the board to on. I haven't really be able to really go do the insane overclocking. But if some water cooling freaks out there would love this board


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> My board isnt't having that memory problem. It acted like the stick was completely removed from the system.


Same here it doesn't have memory problems but it used up some memory


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Is 3.1 that important? If so that sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can join us later on when the boards are cheap!


Not all, In fact it's not important to me at all.
I was hoping for a refresh of the board, not a USB3.1 card bundled with it. And the extra cost of it added as well.
The board seems to be out of stock, and only OPEN BOX specials are available.
So I decided to budget my system on the CPU side, and get cheaper board.

The EVGA FTW is working great, and did so right out of the box,
Updated the BIOS, and choose the XMP profile for my ram, and 2666MHZ in 3 seconds.

DID I mention this PC will run DayZ Stand Alone on Max Ultra settings, while streaming 1080P,
With a GTX780, that is the toughest benchmark I can think of for a PC.

I f I ever get 2 Graphics cards, I might start to see problem, where the WS board would have shined...

http://williamwendland.com/x99-gtx780-ftw-5930k-760t/#.VQYBkE3cwww


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Oh yeah another thing is if you put the voltage for the CPU core to like 1.082500 Then it will go to 1.88v on the CPU so if It can't go any higher than that because you have set it to that voltage. SO I leave it auto and just watch it go from .07500 to 1.112500 or higher deepens on the clocking Ratio that you have set it for.


----------



## Tecchie

So, I didn't get pics of the UEFI. But that's what I have so far. 4Ghz.. Stable.. Still stressing.. might load up all 16GB and stress.

Set max core ratio to 40. power management is all on.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr_scary*
> 
> Not all, In fact it's not important to me at all.
> I was hoping for a refresh of the board, not a USB3.1 card bundled with it. And the extra cost of it added as well.
> The board seems to be out of stock, and only OPEN BOX specials are available.
> So I decided to budget my system on the CPU side, and get cheaper board.
> 
> The EVGA FTW is working great, and did so right out of the box,
> Updated the BIOS, and choose the XMP profile for my ram, and 2666MHZ in 3 seconds.
> 
> DID I mention this PC will run DayZ Stand Alone on Max Ultra settings, while streaming 1080P,
> With a GTX780, that is the toughest benchmark I can think of for a PC.
> 
> I f I ever get 2 Graphics cards, I might start to see problem, where the WS board would have shined...
> 
> http://williamwendland.com/x99-gtx780-ftw-5930k-760t/#.VQYBkE3cwww


Cool. I Love the EVGA video cards. I never had like their BIOS in the old DDR3 Triple channel motherboard days where people wanted the 680 GTX FTW and had nothing but issue. So I have no idea what they are like now. Are you able to control better of the setting comparing this motherboard?

I almost went with EVGA back in dec 2014. Till I wanted a workstation board so far this board. I love it. I game the hack out of this computer and do some work on it too. Till now this 1003 BIOS seam to do it. I am still testing along. But it does what I needed to do. I am still saving up for a 10 core 3.1 GHz and some better 3200 DDR4 I bet this board will shine even more.

I would love to see ASUS improve the BIOS system on this motherboard. They are getting there slowly.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I didn't get pics of the UEFI. But that's what I have so far. 4Ghz.. Stable.. Still stressing.. might load up all 16GB and stress.
> 
> Set max core ratio to 40. power management is all on.


Try to set your BCLK Frequency 100.1 it will make your CPU-Z at 4000.8 and not 3999.1


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

never mind I see it by bad


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> It weird but you can overclock it. I can't comment of how powerful it is from overclocking. But it got a lot to deal with and so many bugs idea to play with. But it got all the clocking stuff that you can play with. I haven't touch the VRM extreme setting in the BIOS and then turn on the extra voltages jumper on the board to on. I haven't really be able to really go do the insane overclocking. But if some water cooling freaks out there would love this board


I see, i am running a custom loop, so atleast 4.625Ghz 1.265V for my 24/7 OC. will try 4.75Ghz 1.330V.

The board i get, my mate have used it since release, changing it for a R5E. So the board is completely for him atleast stable etc.

Only thing that worries me though is the amount of people having this board, seems like a broken board for so many of you guys.
If anyone have overclocked a bit on their boards, please quote me. I want to hear if it is such as easy as it is on (e.x) the Deluxe motherboards.

Cheers!


----------



## FreeElectron

Just ordered the board.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I give up. Getting this board late this week!


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Just ordered the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I give up. Getting this board late this week!


From where ? I don't see it available anywhere ...except an open box on newegg, which I think i'd avoid


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> From where ? I don't see it available anywhere ...except an open box on newegg, which I think i'd avoid


I live in Norway, so no problems for me









I guess it was a good choice getting this board, even if i am overclocking?

If ask i stupid questions i`ll just blame my age


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> From where ? I don't see it available anywhere ...except an open box on newegg, which I think i'd avoid


NCIX has had them in and out for the last two weeks, current show in stock:
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=102714&vpn=X99-E%20WS&manufacture=ASUS


----------



## YZ125

Good luck with it guys !


----------



## FreeElectron

Beach Audio at Amazon.com but i am not sure about their Return policy.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Unless they are fulfilled by Amazon, I trust Amazon's Marketplace vendors about as far as I can spit upwind in a stiff breeze.


----------



## YZ125

google beach audio ... I've heard mixed reviews about them selling factory seconds. Read up, draw your own conculsions. Yes amazon will back you, but who pays you back for wasted time ? I would trust ncix first .


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> google beach audio ... I've heard mixed reviews about them selling factory seconds. Read up, draw your own conculsions. Yes amazon will back you, but who pays you back for wasted time ? I would trust ncix first .


Unless a Marketplace vendor is fulfilled by amazon, you will have to jump through hoops (such as taking the initial steps to legal action) to get Amazon to make good on a shady Marketplace vendor (been there, done that).


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> google beach audio ... I've heard mixed reviews about them selling factory seconds. Read up, draw your own conculsions. Yes amazon will back you, but who pays you back for wasted time ? I would trust ncix first .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Unless a Marketplace vendor is fulfilled by amazon, you will have to jump through hoops (such as taking the initial steps to legal action) to get Amazon to make good on a shady Marketplace vendor (been there, done that).


I am now considering to request cancellation.
The problem is that i can't buy from NCIXUS..


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I am now considering to request cancellation.
> The problem is that i can't buy from NCIXUS..


May i ask why you cant do that? The board is so nice. I would rather get this rather than the R5E.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> May i ask why you cant do that? The board is so nice. I would rather get this rather than the R5E.


iirc they require a confirmed paypal address which is impossible for me as i don't live in us.
I am trying to recheck on that but the website is not loading.

Anyway i made a cancellation request.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> iirc they require a confirmed paypal address which is impossible for me as i don't live in us.
> I am trying to recheck on that but the website is not loading.
> 
> Anyway i made a cancellation request.


I see, I live in Norway myself.

Will you be trying to get it in another place then?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I see, I live in Norway myself.
> 
> Will you be trying to get it in another place then?


Already tried beachaudio but cancelled cause i am afraid that they ship me some second hand product.
Anyway i am still trying to find paypal information about ncixus but can't seem to find it. maybe i was wrong. I don't know...
But i will keep searching.


----------



## Shalom Don

Hello Asus X99-E WS folks,

i'm joined our club too







, but got problems with the dilivery of my addition components, like CPU and somthing else.

But i have still a short question. Will a 600 ohm headset works @ with the onboard sound? Or did i need an external sound card for usage?

ThX

Shalom_Don


----------



## YZ125

Hey look , for only $400 you can get a nice "open box" ............that someone had probs with and sent back ...Lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132263R&cm_re=asus_x99-e_ws_motherboard-_-13-132-263R-_-Product


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I`ve read all the pages.. makes me a bit scared of getting this board. but the current owner (a friend of mine) he have had it stable on stock settings with his 5960X for a long time, i guess its nothing to worry about?

Also, is it recommended to flash the bios to the newest one?


----------



## Creator

Overclocking is fine. Just take the time and go through ever single option in the bios. There was a fair amount of "disable this when overclocking" or "set to this when overclocking" notes from what I remember. I would avoid XMP too. Just manually put in your timings and voltages if you have XMP on your memory.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Overclocking is fine. Just take the time and go through ever single option in the bios. There was a fair amount of "disable this when overclocking" or "set to this when overclocking" notes from what I remember. I would avoid XMP too. Just manually put in your timings and voltages if you have XMP on your memory.


Big help Thanks. I will be running a custom loop, removing my loop tomorrow, letting my rad, cpu block and pump for a dry (putting the stock x99 intel cooler on in the meantime) and getting my ready ready for Friday









50/50 chance for me getting a third 980. a friend of mine wanted to sell me a reference 980. but he is not sure if the titan xi is worth it though. its 25-35% better in term of gaming (a oced 980 can beat it, but a oced titan again slaps that ^^)


----------



## Creator

I had no idea there was a such thing as a "stock X99 cooler". And as usual, pics of the build when its done or it never happened!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I had no idea there was a such thing as a "stock X99 cooler". And as usual, pics of the build when its done or it never happened!


Will send you one next mid week, (with 2x 980 G1s) will be active here, so if i forget, hit me up^^


----------



## 770class

Is this board going to get NVME support?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> Is this board going to get NVME support?


I'm thinking the question should be is this board going to have any more built. It has been out of stock for a while at all but the really shady vendors, the ones who peddle returned boards as new and/or buy up closeout stocks, hoard them until they are scarce, then resell them at inflated prices. Asus has put out limited production run boards before.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

I believe the consensus is there is a refresh coming.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now


----------



## FreeElectron

Can someone please take a photo of the motherboard's box showing the spot where the manufacturer's seal is?

The order cancellation failed (already shipped) , I will contact the parcel forwarding company to inspect the package when it arrives and i want this photo to help explaining the request to know if the sold me a new or an old one.


----------



## YZ125

I think all these X99 boards support NVMe , and NCIX had the board in stock last I looked . I think they are pretty reputable.


----------



## codybby

Any word on the USB 3.1 version release?


----------



## YZ125

I hear it'll be out in time for Christmas ...


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I bought this motherboard from Newegg as in retail I was lucky that I didn't have to take the board back or had any problems. The seal just had tape with the static bag and a cardboard on top of the motherboard and had cable and manual and CD.

But I did Bought an Open box Router from Newegg no problems here and it gave me manual and cd and plug ends adapter and a box. I just updated the firmware on a ASUS RT-AC66U dual band 3x3 with plus I bought one ASUS WL-ANT191 Omni High Gain Antenna for the center connections and I had no problems with it does add some little bit of internet speed compare hooking it straight in to the LAN from the modem to this motherboard. Maybe I was little bit lucky on open box there.
But I know wouldn't buy one as a open box motherboard, That is a huge risk. If you can take it back then no problems there.


----------



## 770class

I think its just a add in card anyway.


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> I hear it'll be out in time for Christmas ...










Pretty sure these were supposed to release 3/3, we're way past that now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *770class*
> 
> I think its just a add in card anyway.


This motherboard specifically is going to have 3.1 integrated on the board, not just a add-on card.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This motherboard specifically is going to have 3.1 integrated on the board, not just a add-on card.


if you look on Asus ROG site under articles , usb 3.1 solutions, the wording is different now ....its somewhat contradictory. Cant tell what gets what now.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Something is wrong. I rebooted my PC tongiht and couldn't get it to start again at all stable on an overclock. Any change from Auto causes the system to not POST.

Please help.







ASUS if you want, I've got spare time to even send the board in. Help!

Not exactly related but I've got 6grand invested in this thing, last week I was in a road rage incident (some group of *******s attacked me and my vehicle was totaled, they were cited with reckless driving but not arrested... Screw Reno.. But regardless, right now this computer is all I have, getting it to work properly is really all I can do with myself right now. Had to drop classes, have to find a job on bicycle... Basically getting this thing running properly is my goal in life atm, which ALSO means that I have spare time to send the board and/or CPU in for testing, I'm not running C13/PNMR scans on chemicals)


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Something is wrong. I rebooted my PC tongiht and couldn't get it to start again at all stable on an overclock. Any change from Auto causes the system to not POST.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS if you want, I've got spare time to even send the board in. Help!
> 
> Not exactly related but I've got 6grand invested in this thing, last week I was in a road rage incident (some group of *******s attacked me and my vehicle was totaled, they were cited with reckless driving but not arrested... Screw Reno.. But regardless, right now this computer is all I have, getting it to work properly is really all I can do with myself right now. Had to drop classes, have to find a job on bicycle... Basically getting this thing running properly is my goal in life atm, which ALSO means that I have spare time to send the board and/or CPU in for testing, I'm not running C13/PNMR scans on chemicals)


Did you not try to reset CMOS,
What OS are you using?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

What exactly does a CMOS reset do besides erase everything back to BIOS factory defaults (while erasing the old settings)? I have not tried yet though.


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> What exactly does a CMOS reset do besides erase everything back to BIOS factory defaults (while erasing the old settings)? I have not tried yet though.


It just loads the defaults.
it keeps the current version of BIOS, but any changes you made, Like overclock, boot sequence, Ram timings, will be set to default.
but more then likely get you booted. unless it's another issue,

What OS are you using?

and does it make it to windows at all.
do you see the windows loading...

I need specifics.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

It's windows 8.1, but it doesn't POST if not set to defaults. It starts, the fans spin up, but never spin down, the screen never turns on, etc. I have to power it down, then wait for the OC Error screen (the OC failure, Press F1 screen),


----------



## Tecchie

Just running some benchmarks.

AID64

CPU OC'd to 125.7Mhz bclk ram @ 2800Mhz per X.M.P settings

attached file:

Report2.zip 515k .zip file


Are these results decent?

temps topped out at about 78c


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Think it's a RAM issue? I can't seem to change the RAM from auto to a manually set frequency.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Think it's a RAM issue? I can't seem to change the RAM from auto to a manually set frequency.


Clear your cmos and start from the beginning.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

2 days until i get my board, damn i cant wait. ordering blocks for my Gpu as well next week.


----------



## Mr_scary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Think it's a RAM issue? I can't seem to change the RAM from auto to a manually set frequency.


You did update the bios to support new ram speeds.
the old BIOS on every X99 motherboard only supports 2133..
and alot of issues on older BIOS as well..
follow the directions to update your BIOS.

If you have done that, CLR_CMOS


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I CLR_CMOS'd, but I have issues running my 2666MHz RAM at that speed. :\


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It's windows 8.1, but it doesn't POST if not set to defaults. It starts, the fans spin up, but never spin down, the screen never turns on, etc. I have to power it down, then wait for the OC Error screen (the OC failure, Press F1 screen),


Mine has been doing the same thing and i am not overclocking anything. I think the last two bios releases are just buggy. VMware player has also been giving me alot of issues as well. Damn thing just decides it does not want to boot randomly.


----------



## actor

Not Booting from usb stick

I am trying to install windows 7 from a usb stick but i am having no luck. ...

I have build a bootable usb stick with winiso
Set the boot order correctly

when i reboot i always get to the bios settings :-( no windows loading message....

I have the latest bios installed (1003)

Any ideas?


----------



## VSG

I figured you guys would be interested in these (thanks to Tiborrr for linking this elsewhere on OCN):

http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-mosfet/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-sw-asus-x99-e-ws-spawa-detail.html

http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figured you guys would be interested in these (thanks to Tiborrr for linking this elsewhere on OCN):
> 
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-mosfet/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-sw-asus-x99-e-ws-spawa-detail.html
> 
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html


Just made my day month! +Rep

Based on google translate I believe the first option is for plexi, black (acetal?), & white. The second is for nickel finish, and the third is for silver or black screws. If someone could confirm that would be great. I'll have to see if I can find Tiborr's other posts.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figured you guys would be interested in these (thanks to Tiborrr for linking this elsewhere on OCN):
> 
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-mosfet/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-sw-asus-x99-e-ws-spawa-detail.html
> 
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html


Oh nice find! They actually made a waterblock that fits!


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Just made my day month! +Rep
> 
> Based on google translate I believe the first option is for plexi, black (acetal?), & white. The second is for nickel finish, and the third is for silver or black screws. If someone could confirm that would be great. I'll have to see if I can find Tiborr's other posts.


1) Clear plexi, black delrin, white delrin, black plexi (like what Aquacomputer has in some of their recent GPU blocks)

2) Copper or nickel plated copper

3) Silver or black screws


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I installed my new Asus X99-E WS.. and guess what.. It bootet up in the windows i had with my old Asus x99-s (Though, it had to try sometimes)

i findt the board amazing. adjusted the power thingy and voltage thingy, now its a real beast









Very happy with the board, 10/10 would recommend, everything is stable, even om my old bios v.. 0606. I should update i guess?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figured you guys would be interested in these (thanks to Tiborrr for linking this elsewhere on OCN):
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-mosfet/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-sw-asus-x99-e-ws-spawa-detail.html
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html


This indeed is revelation







. Though when I look at the chipset block it seems to reach very closely to the CPU socket and I wonder if it may collide with my H240-X CPU waterblock but there is no picture taken from above to evaluate this







.


----------



## VSG

Yeah I know what you mean- contact them and be sure, especially with the Apogee XL being a large block relatively.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

I got a response back from Marc @ Liquid Extasy, and its sounds like there will be two full cover blocks released sometime next week! So I'm going to keep glued to their site for updates, can't wait!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I got a response back from Marc @ Liquid Extasy, and its sounds like there will be two full cover blocks released sometime next week! So I'm going to keep glued to their site for updates, can't wait!


Oh..this is game changing.

I may end up with a new build if in fact this comes out.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The waterblocks sounds really awesome!

Though, will i need it when i am moderate ocing?

4.625Ghz 1.260V, my benche settings are 4.875Ghz 1.3750V.

I find the stock heatsink really sexy as well. if i am only overclocking, not using the PLX chips or anything the stock might do the job.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean- contact them and be sure, especially with the Apogee XL being a large block relatively.


After closer investigation it looks to me Apogee XL should fit since it does not extends beyond the metalic holder of the processor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I got a response back from Marc @ Liquid Extasy, and its sounds like there will be two full cover blocks released sometime next week! So I'm going to keep glued to their site for updates, can't wait!


You mean full cover blocks for the X99-E WS???


----------



## wirk

You may wish to take a note of a new thread about Liquid Extasy and my message in the Water Cooling forum where there is link to an article about the company.

I think that discussions about the specific aspects of Liquid Extasy water blocks for the Asus X99E-WS motherboard should be better continued in this new thread.


----------



## z3razerviper

Is anyone having issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Mine has been doing the same thing and i am not overclocking anything. I think the last two bios releases are just buggy. VMware player has also been giving me alot of issues as well. Damn thing just decides it does not want to boot randomly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> It's windows 8.1, but it doesn't POST if not set to defaults. It starts, the fans spin up, but never spin down, the screen never turns on, etc. I have to power it down, then wait for the OC Error screen (the OC failure, Press F1 screen),


Any update on this. The last two bios revs have been really bad.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Something is wrong. I rebooted my PC tongiht and couldn't get it to start again at all stable on an overclock. Any change from Auto causes the system to not POST.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS if you want, I've got spare time to even send the board in. Help!
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I believe the consensus is there is a refresh coming.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Is anyone having issues
> 
> Any update on this. The last two bios revs have been really bad.


Need your advice guys,

I Just picked up some of my parts today, a 5960X today , a SeaSonic Platinum SS-860XP2 , WD BLACK WD4003FZEX 4TB, Sapphire Radeon R9 290 4GB GDDR5 TRI-X OC Version 11227-00-40G .... can you guys that own the X99-E WS give your thoughts on where i'm at, I need to upgrade my aging P6TSE/980X system soon , like in the next month or so . Should I wait around for the updated WS board ? (Asus website is ambiguous at best whether there will even be a new run of X99-E WS's with a new usb3.1 chip or just an add on card) I'm also considering the ASRock X99x Fatality, ASRock x99 WS or ASRock x99 professional since every reputable review on these say "they simply just work" .
This computer is a dedicated studio computer for tracking bands and some personal GoPro vid editing . No gaming, no internet .
I appreciate your thoughts guys and thanks in advance !


----------



## wirk

^If you have no needs for plenty of PCIe slots you may consider mobo with less slots.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> After closer investigation it looks to me Apogee XL should fit since it does not extends beyond the metalic holder of the processor.
> You mean full cover blocks for the X99-E WS???


Here's a snip from the response I received about a question regarding their cpu block , bear in mind these guys are German, so put grammar aside.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Something is wrong. I rebooted my PC tongiht and couldn't get it to start again at all stable on an overclock. Any change from Auto causes the system to not POST.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS if you want, I've got spare time to even send the board in. Help!
> 
> Not exactly related but I've got 6grand invested in this thing, last week I was in a road rage incident (some group of *******s attacked me and my vehicle was totaled, they were cited with reckless driving but not arrested... Screw Reno.. But regardless, right now this computer is all I have, getting it to work properly is really all I can do with myself right now. Had to drop classes, have to find a job on bicycle... Basically getting this thing running properly is my goal in life atm, which ALSO means that I have spare time to send the board and/or CPU in for testing, I'm not running C13/PNMR scans on chemicals)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ^If you have no needs for plenty of PCIe slots you may consider mobo with less slots.


*the question i'm looking for feedback on is whether I should wait* ..........and no, of course I don't need 7 PCIe slots today, i'm looking at the WS because i'd like a workstation board... This is why i'm also looking at the ASRock's I mentioned. What percentage of Asus WS owners are actually using all 7 PCIe slots ??? I don't think it's 100% ... could you give your opinion on the question that I asked ?







Thanks much, I appreciate any help in deciding.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> *the question i'm looking for feedback on is whether I should wait* ..........and no, of course I don't need 7 PCIe slots today, i'm looking at the WS because i'd like a workstation board... This is why i'm also looking at the ASRock's I mentioned. What percentage of Asus WS owners are actually using all 7 PCIe slots ??? I don't think it's 100% ... could you give your opinion on the question that I asked ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much, I appreciate any help in deciding.


I'm building a dual PC desk, I have one of the first batch X99-E WS in hand, but I'm going to wait for the refresh for the second, so my whole build is on hold right now. If I could get two refreshed boards I would. Thinking of that I should really put the one I have on a test bench before I wait too much longer. As for using 7 PCIe and all that, I plan on using 4 for gpus, the M.2 slot and if i can somehow manage squeeze another M.2 daughter board into one of the PCIe slots between the GPUs for a total of 40 lanes.

As for the ASRock board I have no opinion, I've not tried that brand, creature of habit. My only concern with buying a E WS right now would be the chances of getting a returned item since in stock items are hard to find.


----------



## YZ125

....


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Here's a snip from the response I received about a question regarding their cpu block , bear in mind these guys are German, so put grammar aside.


This sounds absolutely fantastic







. I was fantasizing how such fullcover block could be made for this mobo and they are going to offer two models? One model could be then chipset and vram (quite a long way to connect them) and the other?? CPU+chipset + vram??? That would be something unheard of







. I have to contact them too and my German is probably bit better than their English







.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I'm building a dual PC desk, I have one of the first batch X99-E WS in hand, but I'm going to wait for the refresh for the second, so my whole build is on hold right now. If I could get two refreshed boards I would. Thinking of that I should really put the one I have on a test bench before I wait too much longer. As for using 7 PCIe and all that, I plan on using 4 for gpus, the M.2 slot and if i can somehow manage squeeze another M.2 daughter board into one of the PCIe slots between the GPUs for a total of 40 lanes.
> 
> As for the ASRock board I have no opinion, I've not tried that brand, creature of habit. My only concern with buying a E WS right now would be the chances of getting a returned item since in stock items are hard to find.


Thanks much. I'm hesitant for the same reasons. As for the WS refresh , I just spoke with asus , towards the end of the chat, they hint at a timeframe...here's the chat, (names deleted)---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1542406/asus-x99-motherboard-refresh-feb-march-2015-onboard-usb-3-1-now/110#post_23709717


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> *the question i'm looking for feedback on is whether I should wait* ..........and no, of course I don't need 7 PCIe slots today, i'm looking at the WS because i'd like a workstation board... This is why i'm also looking at the ASRock's I mentioned. What percentage of Asus WS owners are actually using all 7 PCIe slots ??? I don't think it's 100% ... could you give your opinion on the question that I asked ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much, I appreciate any help in deciding.


I do not see good reason for waiting (why you may need USB 3.1?) and I see no reason for you to have the mobo with 7 slots. Some people have the need for 7 cards, e.g. special cards in the audio area. I have grand plan for using the slots with many graphics cards for numerical suff, this will require conversion of the cards to single slot with watercooling. Ideally it would be 7 cards but it was reported earlier that it seems the mobo supports 5 cards at most likely due to the BIOS limitation. This is a topic for investigation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I'm building a dual PC desk, I have one of the first batch X99-E WS in hand, but I'm going to wait for the refresh for the second, so my whole build is on hold right now. If I could get two refreshed boards I would. Thinking of that I should really put the one I have on a test bench before I wait too much longer. As for using 7 PCIe and all that, I plan on using 4 for gpus, the M.2 slot and if i can somehow manage squeeze another M.2 daughter board into one of the PCIe slots between the GPUs for a total of 40 lanes.


Again, I do not see no good reason for the 7 slots, 5 at most and I do not see reason for waiting. There is no way of squeezing another card if you plan to have 4 decent GPUs which are then double slot. Except of converting to single slot watercooling as I am planning







.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I do not see good reason for waiting (why you may need USB 3.1?) and I see no reason for you to have the mobo with 7 slots. Some people have the need for 7 cards, e.g. special cards in the audio area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> *the question i'm looking for feedback on is whether I should wait* ..........and no, of course I don't need 7 PCIe slots today, i'm looking at the WS because i'd like a workstation board... This is why i'm also looking at the ASRock's I mentioned. What percentage of Asus WS owners are actually using all 7 PCIe slots ??? I don't think it's 100% ... could you give your opinion on the question that I asked ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much, I appreciate any help in deciding.


I said it earlier,

*Of course I don't need 7 PCIe slots today, i'm looking at the WS because i'd like a workstation board . Doesn't matter that it has extra slots .*

I'm a bit leary buying a WS from the first run of boards available, i'm not waiting for onboard usb3.1. I'm well aware I can get a usb 3.1 card ...just like I have usb 3.0 cards in my other systems ...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm not using all lanes on this motherboard either. I've got two GTX980 classifieds using 32 lanes total, and I have a pcie soundcard (probably using 1x). I do eventually plan on putting a PPU like a Tesla or a Phi in this machine, once I get back into chemical analysis. Having your car totaled really sucks.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm not using all lanes on this motherboard either. I've got two GTX980 classifieds using 32 lanes total, and I have a pcie soundcard (probably using 1x). I do eventually plan on putting a PPU like a Tesla or a Phi in this machine, once I get back into chemical analysis. Having your car totaled really sucks.


You do have a plan to eventually fill all the slot space (3 x double slot + 1 single slot) which is good justification for this mobo. What does not make sense is to buy this mobo and leave many slots empty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YZ125*
> 
> *Of course I don't need 7 PCIe slots today, i'm looking at the WS because i'd like a workstation board . Doesn't matter that it has extra slots .*
> I'm a bit leary buying a WS from the first run of boards available, i'm not waiting for onboard usb3.1. I'm well aware I can get a usb 3.1 card ...just like I have usb 3.0 cards in my other systems ...


Workstation board might be unnecessary complicated for you (2 PLX chips), simpler might be better in your case.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> You do have a plan to eventually fill all the slot space (3 x double slot + 1 single slot) which is good justification for this mobo.
> What does not make sense is to buy this mobo and leave many slots empty.


Weill i didnt buy mine, i traded it for my Asus X99-S.

I only got 2 gpus in there, and a 5820K togheter with 16Gb ram in quad-channel (4x4Gb) so this board is total overkill.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Weill i didnt buy mine, i traded it for my Asus X99-S.
> I only got 2 gpus in there, and a 5820K togheter with 16Gb ram in quad-channel (4x4Gb) so this board is total overkill.


OK, trading is quite different from selecting and buying new so in this case it was good decision. Overkill is then seen just through high power consumption of this mobo ( by about 20W?)


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Here's a snip from the response I received about a question regarding their cpu block , bear in mind these guys are German, so put grammar aside.


I just ordered a full Nickel set of the Liquid Extasy water blocks for €175. This is actually cheaper than corresponding products! It would take about two weeks to deliver according to Marc. They are not a big company and have limited production capacity (today) but that may change. From what I've seen on their web site, the gear looks like a solid product to me. Have a look for yourself here:
http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html?showall=1#weitere-bilder
(click on the individual images for a larger view).

I'll keep you posted about what happened


----------



## wirk

^I decided to wait and see what are those new 'fullcover' blocks Liquid Extasy mentions in their email







.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Thought I would reply with a few reasons to use the WS over other boards from an "engineering workstation" perspective.

My current workstation is built upon the P9X79WS with an E5-1620 (non-overclocked 3.8ghz 4 core multithreaded), 32Gb ECC Ram, a single Firepro W5000 GPU, and SATA III RAID 0 Intel 730 SSD's.

My primary application is that of running structural simulations on 3D CAD models using PTC Creo 3. The CREO FEA application scales to eight threads, pushes CPU usage to 100% for extended periods, swallows all the Ram you can give it, and Read/Writes as fast as possible to the swap space on the SDD, and may run continuously at full capacity for more than 24 hours at a time - depending upon the complexity of the model (aircraft wings & things). High CPU core speed is more important than a core count over 4 unless you intend to run other applications while running a simulation - something I would not dare do for fear of using up other resources and slowing/interrupting the simulation.

Obviously, dependable power delivery and cooling capacity are important considerations, along with XEON and ECC RAM support. The WS series is of the few motherboards to support such an application.

Having said all that, my application does not require 7 PCI slots either as I have no need for multiple GPU's, nor will my new build utilize ANY of the available SATA ports - I will be going drive-less this time, taking advantage of the NVME support of the WS and the 32GB/s transfer speeds of the new Intel P3700 PCIE drive and other X99 speed enhancing technology in hopes of significantly reducing the run time of my Creo simulations - I also do not need so much USB 3/3.1 connectivity, so in that regard this board is "overkill" for my application as well. In fact, if not for some of the features unique to the WS, an X99-A would probably suffice (a WS-Lite).

IMHO the WS is wasted on many of the applications being discussed in this thread and, worse, may not even offer an optimal level of performance for many that would be better served by other boards, X99 chipset or not. Ultimately the choice of feature set is up to you of course but if not for my specific application I would be looking at one of the other boards - especially if you intend to use an I7 or don't need ECC RAM support - such as the -A, Pro, or Deluxe - choose one of those over the WS and apply the savings to a bigger faster SSD, RAID array, or GPU.

As far as concerns stemming from various reviewers, I ignore every one of them that have to do with overclocked chips and RAM compatibility issues - how can you possibly know what they did or did not understand about their setup, and how many of us have discovered inadequate PSU performance or did not seat a DIMM properly the first time? As an early adopter I also accept that it may take a few BIOS updates to accommodate all possible compatibility issues. I went through the same agonizing deliberations when selecting my trusty P9 several years ago but have not looked back since and have never had a problem - and as you can see I hammer my systems to death over several years!

Well, that's all I had to say. How'd I do for my first post?

PS: My new workstation build (as parts arrive):

ASUS X99 E WS
XEON E5-1650v3
Crucial 64gb ECC RAM (prolly double that after a few CC cycles)
Firepro W5100
Intel P3700 PCIE SSD
Case Labs S8TB with custom covers
Custom Water Cooling Loop (not for show but for go)
EVGA PSU

Smoke'm if you got em!

Cheers!


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Thought I would reply with a few reasons to use the WS over other boards from an "engineering workstation" perspective.
> 
> My current workstation is built upon the P9X79WS with an E5-1620 (non-overclocked 3.8ghz 4 core multithreaded), 32Gb ECC Ram, a single Firepro W5000 GPU, and SATA III RAID 0 Intel 730 SSD's.
> 
> My primary application is that of running structural simulations on 3D CAD models using PTC Creo 3. The CREO FEA application scales to eight threads, pushes CPU usage to 100% for extended periods, swallows all the Ram you can give it, and Read/Writes as fast as possible to the swap space on the SDD, and may run continuously at full capacity for more than 24 hours at a time - depending upon the complexity of the model (aircraft wings & things). High CPU core speed is more important than a core count over 4 unless you intend to run other applications while running a simulation - something I would not dare do for fear of using up other resources and slowing/interrupting the simulation.
> 
> Obviously, dependable power delivery and cooling capacity are important considerations, along with XEON and ECC RAM support. The WS series is of the few motherboards to support such an application.
> 
> Having said all that, my application does not require 7 PCI slots either as I have no need for multiple GPU's, nor will my new build utilize ANY of the available SATA ports - I will be going drive-less this time, taking advantage of the NVME support of the WS and the 32GB/s transfer speeds of the new Intel P3700 PCIE drive and other X99 speed enhancing technology in hopes of significantly reducing the run time of my Creo simulations - I also do not need so much USB 3/3.1 connectivity, so in that regard this board is "overkill" for my application as well. In fact, if not for some of the features unique to the WS, an X99-A would probably suffice (a WS-Lite).
> 
> IMHO the WS is wasted on many of the applications being discussed in this thread and, worse, may not even offer an optimal level of performance for many that would be better served by other boards, X99 chipset or not. Ultimately the choice of feature set is up to you of course but if not for my specific application I would be looking at one of the other boards - especially if you intend to use an I7 or don't need ECC RAM support - such as the -A, Pro, or Deluxe - choose one of those over the WS and apply the savings to a bigger faster SSD, RAID array, or GPU.
> 
> As far as concerns stemming from various reviewers, I ignore every one of them that have to do with overclocked chips and RAM compatibility issues - how can you possibly know what they did or did not understand about their setup, and how many of us have discovered inadequate PSU performance or did not seat a DIMM properly the first time? As an early adopter I also accept that it may take a few BIOS updates to accommodate all possible compatibility issues. I went through the same agonizing deliberations when selecting my trusty P9 several years ago but have not looked back since and have never had a problem - and as you can see I hammer my systems to death over several years!
> 
> Well, that's all I had to say. How'd I do for my first post?
> 
> PS: My new workstation build (as parts arrive):
> 
> ASUS X99 E WS
> XEON E5-1650v3
> Crucial 64gb ECC RAM (prolly double that after a few CC cycles)
> Firepro W5100
> Intel P3700 PCIE SSD
> Case Labs S8TB with custom covers
> Custom Water Cooling Loop (not for show but for go)
> EVGA PSU
> 
> Smoke'm if you got em!
> 
> Cheers!


Welcome to OCN


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Thought I would reply with a few reasons to use the WS over other boards from an "engineering workstation" perspective.
> ...
> My primary application is that of running structural simulations on 3D CAD models using PTC Creo 3. The CREO FEA application scales to eight threads, pushes CPU usage to 100% for extended periods, swallows all the Ram you can give it,
> .... High CPU core speed is more important than a core count over 4 unless you intend to run other applications while running a simulation - something I would not dare do for fear of using up other resources and slowing/interrupting the simulation.
> ....
> Well, that's all I had to say. How'd I do for my first post?
> .....
> Crucial 64gb ECC RAM (prolly double that after a few CC cycles)
> ....
> Smoke'm if you got em!
> Cheers!


Welcome to the club with your impressive build








Just one remark since your application _swallows all the RAM you can give it_: you have excellent case for doubling the RAM to 128GB using Crucial 16GB ECC RAM modules. This configuration runs perfectly in my system with the Xeon E5-1680v3. The Xeon is excellently overclocking too, 4.3 GHz is easy.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Here's a snip from the response I received about a question regarding their cpu block , bear in mind these guys are German, so put grammar aside.


Liquid Extasy full cover water block might be of this kind


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Welcome to the club with your impressive build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one remark since your application _swallows all the RAM you can give it_: you have excellent case for doubling the RAM to 128GB using Crucial 16GB ECC RAM modules. This configuration runs perfectly in my system with the Xeon E5-1680v3. The Xeon is excellently overclocking too, 4.3 GHz is easy.


Yes, Thanks!

I should have been more clear but the RAM I have ordered are the 16gig modules - 4 dimm set for 64gigs. I'll add another set after a few cc billing cycles.









Anything out of the ordinary on your overclock settings?


----------



## skysaberxx

Hello everyone,

I just got into the enthusiast world, and I fell in love with this MB from the first look. However, I'm REALLY worried about the negative reviews in newegg. Some might argue that I can just return it and get another one from them, but I live from a VERY remote sh***y country. Waiting is not my problem, it's rather that I have to pay inevitably, since I'll have to use a reshipper. I also tried to search for it in this country, but didn't find it, even if I did, at it'll be at least double the price.

I got an idea which is to have a back mb, but it is a very expensive solution.

please, your thoughts.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Yes, Thanks! I should have been more clear but the RAM I have ordered are the 16gig modules - 4 dimm set for 64gigs. I'll add another set after a few cc billing cycles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything out of the ordinary on your overclock settings?


No, I just did it standard Asus OC tool and running in adaptive mode. Your processor is 6-core, overclocking should be getting higher than my 4.3 GHz at full 8-core load. For CPU watercooling I am using Swiftech H240-X but probably soon there will be replacement for a full cover motherboard block.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No, I just did it standard Asus OC tool and running in adaptive mode. Your processor is 6-core, overclocking should be getting higher than my 4.3 GHz at full 8-core load. For CPU watercooling I am using Swiftech H240-X but probably soon there will be replacement for a full cover motherboard block.


Cool:thumb:

I don't push overclocking on my workstations too hard - would hate to have it crash many hours into an analysis. On my old Sandy Bridge system I played with BCLCK set to 102 and all core ratios synced at 42 with voltage settings on auto (it did not like negative offsets much) and achieved ~4.3Ghz without breaking 75c running prime95 for many hours. That's about as far as I would want to go on that system.

I understand Haswell runs cooler so I'll play with it some but won't likely push it too hard either.

Cheers!

PS: I'm just using a 120 Intel AIO Rad in my old system - Fan starts to sing a bit when pushing limits


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't push overclocking on my workstations too hard - would hate to have it crash many hours into an analysis. On my old Sandy Bridge system I played with BCLCK set to 102 and all core ratios synced at 42 with voltage settings on auto (it did not like negative offsets much) and achieved ~4.3Ghz without breaking 75c running prime95 for many hours. That's about as far as I would want to go on that system. I understand Haswell runs cooler so I'll play with it some but won't likely push it too hard either.
> Cheers! PS: I'm just using a 120 Intel AIO Rad in my old system - Fan starts to sing a bit when pushing limits


Xeon processors overclock nicely. I believe your 6-core should be able to go up to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skysaberxx*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just got into the enthusiast world, and I fell in love with this MB from the first look. However, I'm REALLY worried about the negative reviews in newegg. Some might argue that I can just return it and get another one from them, but I live from a VERY remote sh***y country. Waiting is not my problem, it's rather that I have to pay inevitably, since I'll have to use a reshipper. I also tried to search for it in this country, but didn't find it, even if I did, at it'll be at least double the price.
> 
> I got an idea which is to have a back mb, but it is a very expensive solution.
> 
> please, your thoughts.


It's really your call. I've had a good experience for over ~5 months with this board. All I can say if you do get it, to hopefully avoid any issues (and for everyone else too)

1) Make sure you don't try forcing in your RAM backwards. Be aware your have to flip the RAM 180 degrees when going across the CPU socket.
2) Make sure you put the RAM in the right slots (they are labeled A1, B1, C1, D1 I believe).
3) Don't enable XMP, regardless of board. I think this causes a lot of problems all around. Just put in your timings and voltage manually. I'd say even 2133 your RAM just to be sure it won't cause problems and then adjust later on after ensuring a stable everything else stock system.
4) When overclocking, go through every single setting in the bios because there are a lot of settings that say "disable (or) enable this when overclocking".
5) Take overclocking slow, and only a component at time. Go for CPU only to start, then CPU + RAM, then CPU + RAM + cache.
6) Manual overclocking mode is a lot easier and more predictable to handle than adaptive offset.
7) Stick with 100 BLCK if you can help it.
8) If you need to clear CMOS, hold the clear CMOS button for at least 10 seconds to make sure it gets cleared.
9) If you using a lot of GPUs like myself, make sure your PLX heat sink (the big flat one that also extends up along the RAM) is actively air cooled. Otherwise your PCH area will run hot under load. I've had this cause random reboots early on, before I started to actively cool it.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> 9) If you using a lot of GPUs like myself, make sure your PLX heat sink (the big flat one that also extends up along the RAM) is actively air cooled. Otherwise your PCH area will run hot under load. I've had this cause random reboots early on, before I started to actively cool it.


This then should be treated with watercooling


----------



## Creator

The missing step 10) I have not yet reached. There were no blocks available then, and I can't spend the time to redo any sort of watercooling right now.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The missing step 10) I have not yet reached. There were no blocks available then, and I can't spend the time to redo any sort of watercooling right now.


But there are WB for this mobo. Check out this post a few days ago:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/1270#post_23717761


----------



## skysaberxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's really your call. I've had a good experience for over ~5 months with this board. All I can say if you do get it, to hopefully avoid any issues (and for everyone else too)
> 
> 1) Make sure you don't try forcing in your RAM backwards. Be aware your have to flip the RAM 180 degrees when going across the CPU socket.
> 2) Make sure you put the RAM in the right slots (they are labeled A1, B1, C1, D1 I believe).
> 3) Don't enable XMP, regardless of board. I think this causes a lot of problems all around. Just put in your timings and voltage manually. I'd say even 2133 your RAM just to be sure it won't cause problems and then adjust later on after ensuring a stable everything else stock system.
> 4) When overclocking, go through every single setting in the bios because there are a lot of settings that say "disable (or) enable this when overclocking".
> 5) Take overclocking slow, and only a component at time. Go for CPU only to start, then CPU + RAM, then CPU + RAM + cache.
> 6) Manual overclocking mode is a lot easier and more predictable to handle than adaptive offset.
> 7) Stick with 100 BLCK if you can help it.
> 8) If you need to clear CMOS, hold the clear CMOS button for at least 10 seconds to make sure it gets cleared.
> 9) If you using a lot of GPUs like myself, make sure your PLX heat sink (the big flat one that also extends up along the RAM) is actively air cooled. Otherwise your PCH area will run hot under load. I've had this cause random reboots early on, before I started to actively cool it.
> 
> That's all I can think of.


Thank you very much. I'v been waiting for a response.

a couple more questions, if you don't mind.
Aslo Please excuse my noobism. I reeaally new to the enthusiast world to the point that never overclocked

1-I'm also planning on using at least 3 gpu's, However, 2 will be amd gpus (waiting for the r9 300 series) and at least one nvidia (or the other way around), Is there another way to turn off certain pcie without going through th bios?
2-Is it better to use components (specially ram) from the (QVL) Qualified Vendors Lists? Since I want use the new KLEVV ddr4 ram (32gb at 2666)


----------



## MiserCatulle

Hi everyone,
is anybody having problems with pcie usb3 1xto16x risers on this board?
I tried 5 video cards and they just don't seem to work, they gave me a lot of random fatal errors, chassis intruded, overclock failed and so on during boot. Sometimes the system boots correctly, but it's really random. Then I switched all the gpus to an old p8p67 evo and everything works fine.
Is my board defective or the x99-e ws does not support that kind of risers?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> But there are WB for this mobo. Check out this post a few days ago.


I can confirm this. I got from them pictures of two models of full cover water blocks for the Asus X99-E WS and ordered one of them which looked really cool to my eyes, on March 31, 2015







. The company should be publicly announcing the blocks soon, I also asked for permission to redistribute pictures of the blocks. At least for the initial period the blocks are manufactured to order, I was told the lead time is about two weeks.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I figured you guys would be interested in these (thanks to Tiborrr for linking this elsewhere on OCN):
> 
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-mosfet/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-sw-asus-x99-e-ws-spawa-detail.html
> 
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html


Sweet bro!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Something is wrong. I rebooted my PC tongiht and couldn't get it to start again at all stable on an overclock. Any change from Auto causes the system to not POST.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS if you want, I've got spare time to even send the board in. Help!
> 
> Not exactly related but I've got 6grand invested in this thing, last week I was in a road rage incident (some group of *******s attacked me and my vehicle was totaled, they were cited with reckless driving but not arrested... Screw Reno.. But regardless, right now this computer is all I have, getting it to work properly is really all I can do with myself right now. Had to drop classes, have to find a job on bicycle... Basically getting this thing running properly is my goal in life atm, which ALSO means that I have spare time to send the board and/or CPU in for testing, I'm not running C13/PNMR scans on chemicals)


hmmm.. Unplug your computer power cord that is going into the power supplies. Then take your CMOS battery out and wait for one min. Then take out all your memory out and add one memory stick on memory Slot one. Slot memory 1 is on the far left.
Now take all the video card out.. And add one video card. and unplug Other stuff and CDrom or DVD or Blu-ray or any other device and Just have a keyboard and mouse on it. Put your CMOS battery in
Then power the computer up Keep pushing delete button on your keyboard to get the posted BIOS screen. Then put your BIOS On Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual
Now set your memory to what speed at a stock speed for your type of ram. For now no overclocking. Update your BIOS 1003. Then go back set it back to Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual and set your memory ram speed to whatever stock memory you have. Then save and exit. Unplug your power cord from the power supplies. Then put your memory all back in and then rest of the video card and all that stuff. Then booted the computer up then set your setting in the BIOS. Then save and exit. Then slowly work your way up in overclock if you want to overclock.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I just ordered a full Nickel set of the Liquid Extasy water blocks for €175. This is actually cheaper than corresponding products! It would take about two weeks to deliver according to Marc. They are not a big company and have limited production capacity (today) but that may change. From what I've seen on their web site, the gear looks like a solid product to me. Have a look for yourself here:
> http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserk%C3%BChler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-detail.html?showall=1#weitere-bilder
> (click on the individual images for a larger view).
> 
> I'll keep you posted about what happened


s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Thought I would reply with a few reasons to use the WS over other boards from an "engineering workstation" perspective.
> 
> My current workstation is built upon the P9X79WS with an E5-1620 (non-overclocked 3.8ghz 4 core multithreaded), 32Gb ECC Ram, a single Firepro W5000 GPU, and SATA III RAID 0 Intel 730 SSD's.
> 
> My primary application is that of running structural simulations on 3D CAD models using PTC Creo 3. The CREO FEA application scales to eight threads, pushes CPU usage to 100% for extended periods, swallows all the Ram you can give it, and Read/Writes as fast as possible to the swap space on the SDD, and may run continuously at full capacity for more than 24 hours at a time - depending upon the complexity of the model (aircraft wings & things). High CPU core speed is more important than a core count over 4 unless you intend to run other applications while running a simulation - something I would not dare do for fear of using up other resources and slowing/interrupting the simulation.
> 
> Obviously, dependable power delivery and cooling capacity are important considerations, along with XEON and ECC RAM support. The WS series is of the few motherboards to support such an application.
> 
> Having said all that, my application does not require 7 PCI slots either as I have no need for multiple GPU's, nor will my new build utilize ANY of the available SATA ports - I will be going drive-less this time, taking advantage of the NVME support of the WS and the 32GB/s transfer speeds of the new Intel P3700 PCIE drive and other X99 speed enhancing technology in hopes of significantly reducing the run time of my Creo simulations - I also do not need so much USB 3/3.1 connectivity, so in that regard this board is "overkill" for my application as well. In fact, if not for some of the features unique to the WS, an X99-A would probably suffice (a WS-Lite).
> 
> IMHO the WS is wasted on many of the applications being discussed in this thread and, worse, may not even offer an optimal level of performance for many that would be better served by other boards, X99 chipset or not. Ultimately the choice of feature set is up to you of course but if not for my specific application I would be looking at one of the other boards - especially if you intend to use an I7 or don't need ECC RAM support - such as the -A, Pro, or Deluxe - choose one of those over the WS and apply the savings to a bigger faster SSD, RAID array, or GPU.
> 
> As far as concerns stemming from various reviewers, I ignore every one of them that have to do with overclocked chips and RAM compatibility issues - how can you possibly know what they did or did not understand about their setup, and how many of us have discovered inadequate PSU performance or did not seat a DIMM properly the first time? As an early adopter I also accept that it may take a few BIOS updates to accommodate all possible compatibility issues. I went through the same agonizing deliberations when selecting my trusty P9 several years ago but have not looked back since and have never had a problem - and as you can see I hammer my systems to death over several years!
> 
> Well, that's all I had to say. How'd I do for my first post?
> 
> PS: My new workstation build (as parts arrive):
> 
> ASUS X99 E WS
> XEON E5-1650v3
> Crucial 64gb ECC RAM (prolly double that after a few CC cycles)
> Firepro W5100
> Intel P3700 PCIE SSD
> Case Labs S8TB with custom covers
> Custom Water Cooling Loop (not for show but for go)
> EVGA PSU
> 
> Smoke'm if you got em!
> 
> Cheers!


Yes welcome to OCN

Sound like what I do for a living. So far the BIOS 1003 is nice I would upgrade into that to set the ECC RAM. But before updating. You might want to used just 4 stick and then add the other 4 later after BIOS update it have a lot of update list and fix for that matter. Then turn on the write for the ram on the BIOS.
Your post sound like you know what you doing








It a lot stable compare the DDR3 Stage got a 8 Bit error corrections from DDR4 and not a 6 bit as the old style was on DDR3. Yes I agree about cooling it is cooler and when you walk into the office there no need to have the AC turned up









I am running a 1200 watts power supplies a it bit to powerful for what I need but It stay cooler and quite

anyway good luck on your system let us know more about how you like it so far


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiserCatulle*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> is anybody having problems with pcie usb3 1xto16x risers on this board?
> I tried 5 video cards and they just don't seem to work, they gave me a lot of random fatal errors, chassis intruded, overclock failed and so on during boot. Sometimes the system boots correctly, but it's really random. Then I switched all the gpus to an old p8p67 evo and everything works fine.
> Is my board defective or the x99-e ws does not support that kind of risers?


Myself, I use the 3m risers in my mobo and haven't had any issues whatsoever. They are expensive as heck, but they are solid and manufacture is top notch. I fold 5 GTX-970s 24x7 with no issues at all!

From what I've read around the web, there are quality issues with the cheaper brand risers, mostly stemming from piss poor soldering--the solder bleeds over into multiple contacts, shorting connections. My 3m risers have no alternate power connections (no USB or molex) and rely solely on the PCIe slot and 6/8-pin cables for power; and again, I have no issues.

You get what you pay for I guess...but I'd test each cable separately and return the bad one(s).


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I can confirm this. I got from them pictures of two models of full cover water blocks for the Asus X99-E WS and ordered one of them which looked really cool to my eyes, on March 31, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The company should be publicly announcing the blocks soon, I also asked for permission to redistribute pictures of the blocks. At least for the initial period the blocks are manufactured to order, I was told the lead time is about two weeks.


I paid for the Liquid Extasy cooler so I can now show what I paid for, its full cover & nickel







:



Another model is massive copper:


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I paid for the Liquid Extasy cooler so I can now show what I paid for, its full cover & nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Another model is massive copper:


They should make a full nickel to go with the unique silver theme of the motherboard.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Very cool! Had not seen the full copper version, but I went with plexi & nickel as well. Looking forward to having these in hand, but I expect it will be 2-3 weeks, if not more since I ordered four 980 blocks as well. Either way very excited to actually have some blocks for this board.


----------



## OCDesign

Oh those full-cover waterblocks are _really_ nice. So tempting. And I agree a full nickel version would look fantastic.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

and done... this waterblock just got me on the road to a new build


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I paid for the Liquid Extasy cooler so I can now show what I paid for, its full cover & nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Another model is massive copper:


how was the ordering process? That is the only issue I see. i cant find either version of this block on their site.


----------



## BrightSideOLife

Is there any benefit to connecting both of the 8-pin power cables to the motherboard? Or is it just unnecessary for normal use?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightSideOLife*
> 
> Is there any benefit to connecting both of the 8-pin power cables to the motherboard? Or is it just unnecessary for normal use?


I got a AX1500I, but ive lost my second cpu cable :/

On my old Z87 Formula from ASRock i sued to run dual 8 pins. On my WS board i am running a single 8 pin. looks nicer with two, and if you got both why not use em?

I think its more for the heavy grade Xeon cpus maybe?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YP5 Toronto*
> 
> how was the ordering process? That is the only issue I see. i cant find either version of this block on their site.


From some reason the blocks are not yeton their website (maybe limited manufacturing capability). Order happens by contacting Marc from Liquid Extasy via email, he emails proforma invoice and gives details for the payment (Paypal and bank transfers accepted).

Now it remains to wait and see how the order is fullfilled and what is the performance. I made myself into guinea pig for this product, reports will follow







. One reason why I made this step is that I am currently cooling with the Swiftech H240-X CPU cooler system which has pump integrated with radiator. It should be thus simple operation to replace the Swiftech CPU cooler for the Liquid Extasy full cover leaving the Swiftech radiator and pump. If all goes OK I will Swiftech Apogee XL CPU cooler for sale


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

I just jumped into the guinea pig pen with you Wirk, ordered a pair of full blocks plus four 980 reference blocks from him this morning so I hope to have them in about two weeks based on his estimates plus a week for shipping state side.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> s
> Yes welcome to OCN
> 
> SNIP
> 
> anyway good luck on your system let us know more about how you like it so far


Will Do!

I ordered an S8TB from Case Labs and am expecting delivery towards the end of the month - have been accumulating everything else in the meantime. With any luck I'll be up and running in early May and will be able to report back... I'm am looking forward to a faster, drive-less workstation!!


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> From some reason the blocks are not yeton their website (maybe limited manufacturing capability). Order happens by contacting Marc from Liquid Extasy via email, he emails proforma invoice and gives details for the payment (Paypal and bank transfers accepted).
> 
> Now it remains to wait and see how the order is fullfilled and what is the performance. I made myself into guinea pig for this product, reports will follow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One reason why I made this step is that I am currently cooling with the Swiftech H240-X CPU cooler system which has pump integrated with radiator. It should be thus simple operation to replace the Swiftech CPU cooler for the Liquid Extasy full cover leaving the Swiftech radiator and pump. If all goes OK I will Swiftech Apogee XL CPU cooler for sale


I look forward to hear how the entire experience went.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I just jumped into the guinea pig pen with you Wirk, ordered a pair of full blocks plus four 980 reference blocks from him this morning so I hope to have them in about two weeks based on his estimates plus a week for shipping state side.


same here.

Once more info on these flow from you, I will base my decision on pulling the trigger.


----------



## wirk

Fullcover block for Asus X99-E WS made by Liquid Extasy.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Fullcover block for Asus X99-E WS made by Liquid Extasy.


Real nice! I still prefer to cool the CPU separately (dedicated loop), so I'm pleased with ordering the two separate mobo blocks. In my humble experience it pays off to cool the CPU alone because you get best control and best results from it (OC and more). The rest can tolerate more temperature (variance), especially the GPUs. I tend to run 2 loops on my rigs, 1 for the CPU and I split the second loop between the GPUs and the rest (RAM and PCH/Chipset/MOSFET etc.) in parallel. Works like a charm


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I paid for the Liquid Extasy cooler so I can now show what I paid for, its full cover & nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> Another model is massive copper:


Sweet that is awesome + rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I got a AX1500I, but ive lost my second cpu cable :/
> 
> On my old Z87 Formula from ASRock i sued to run dual 8 pins. On my WS board i am running a single 8 pin. looks nicer with two, and if you got both why not use em?
> 
> I think its more for the heavy grade Xeon cpus maybe?


I used both of the 8pin for better power scalability regulated for better performus who know how Intel or Asus may added for something in there,might have better scale for extra power for the CPU and other parts running into that board. But it mainly used for be able to used extra VRM to be used if you are heavy overclocker when you set the switch or jumper for extra voltages it will wanted some extra 2 pin on the motherboard and it also share the power for the 6 pin onboard for GPU but it used all 10 pin but if you don't have one from the left side 8 pin then the voltage switch or jumper will not work it just sit there and won't do anything till you add extra power 8-pin







But one things for sure it does used all 24 pins on the motherboard. If you got a 20 it will not work. Mine won't even booted. I wouldn't bother using the power for the PCIe that is just got some SSD or something small for used on a cheap less powered video card. Could blow it and cause trouble.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Real nice! I still prefer to cool the CPU separately (dedicated loop), so I'm pleased with ordering the two separate mobo blocks. In my humble experience it pays off to cool the CPU alone because you get best control and best results from it (OC and more). The rest can tolerate more temperature (variance), especially the GPUs. I tend to run 2 loops on my rigs, 1 for the CPU and I split the second loop between the GPUs and the rest (RAM and PCH/Chipset/MOSFET etc.) in parallel. Works like a charm


I do not see any reason for a difference here. High-end GPUs tend to have similar power as the CPUs or even bigger if one has SLI. Mosfet and chipset heat dissipation is relatively minor by comparison and so adding them to one or another loop makes no difference. Having full cover for the mobo makes the system looking very clean since there are no multiple tubes connecting components, there is just one input and output. Having said this, it remains to be seen how well the Liquid Extasy full cover block performs in practice since practice and theory do not always meet







.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I do not see any reason for a difference here. High-end GPUs tend to have similar power as the CPUs or even bigger if one has SLI. Mosfet and chipset heat dissipation is relatively minor by comparison and so adding them to one or another loop makes no difference. Having full cover for the mobo makes the system looking very clean since there are no multiple tubes connecting components, there is just one input and output. Having said this, it remains to be seen how well the Liquid Extasy full cover block performs in practice since practice and theory do not always meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure thing, Wirk







It's simply my choice. I don't want anything else heating up my CPU (it generates plenty heat by itself).

What I meant by differentiating GPUs etc. and the CPU was that keeping the CPU the coolest you can gives you most bang for the bucks. I'm used to run my systems OC'ed on about 4.8+ GHz 24/7 Prime stable (5+ GHz in benchmark mode). GPUs can run fine OC'ed on temps of 70-80 C degrees but the CPU won't give you any good OC sharing these waters... Any way you try it, you can never cool down as much a CPU sharing the GPU loop exactly because the GPU's generate a lot of heat by themselves. Simple?

My priority is what gives you the best performance while trying to keep the layout as nice as you can, not how things look to begin with. You'll never see in my rigs unnecessary tubing cosmetics with sharp angles etc. In my experience, shortest and straightest possible tubing, e.g. with 19/13 mm Tygon 3603, delivers great results. The pump likes it too







Again, simply my choice. I have a lot of admiration for the beautiful state-of-the art builds with amazing layout and looks. However, it's a choice you make. You pretty much always sacrifice some performance to get things look nicer than functional. I personally prefer to get most out of the rig when using it (not just looking at it







). Well... that's me.

Btw, here's an example of one of my recent builds:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1513518/nanoxia-deep-silence-6-the-beauty-and-the-beast


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Sure thing, Wirk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's simply my choice. I don't want anything else heating up my CPU (it generates plenty heat by itself). What I meant by differentiating GPUs etc. and the CPU was that keeping the CPU the coolest you can gives you most bang for the bucks. I'm used to run my systems OC'ed on about 4.8+ GHz 24/7 Prime stable (5+ GHz in benchmark mode). GPUs can run fine OC'ed on temps of 70-80 C degrees but the CPU won't give you any good OC sharing these waters... Any way you try it, you can never cool down as much a CPU sharing the GPU loop exactly because the GPU's generate a lot of heat by themselves. Simple?


CPU sharing loop with the GPU is evidently not the best idea for OC. But chipset and mosfet dissipate so much less heat than overclocked CPU (quite below 5%) that it should not matter if they share the loop or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> My priority is what gives you the best performance while trying to keep the layout as nice as you can, not how things look to begin with. You'll never see in my rigs unnecessary tubing cosmetics with sharp angles etc. In my experience, shortest and straightest possible tubing, e.g. with 19/13 mm Tygon 3603, delivers great results. The pump likes it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, simply my choice. I have a lot of admiration for the beautiful state-of-the art builds with amazing layout and looks. However, it's a choice you make. You pretty much always sacrifice some performance to get things look nicer than functional. I personally prefer to get most out of the rig when using it (not just looking at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Well... that's me. Btw, here's an example of one of my recent builds:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513518/nanoxia-deep-silence-6-the-beauty-and-the-beast


You build has an artistic flair







. Using big diameter tubes as straight as possible may help though I wonder if it brings any measurable effects comparing to e.g. 16/10 mm tubes I use.

What I find very attractive about the full cover mobo block is minimised tubing, in the Liquid Extasy solution the processor area is free from tubes. But obviously efficiency is more important than look, it remains to be seen how effective this block is.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

my CPU is sharing the loop with two GTX980 classifieds and you hardly see a difference in temperature. However I do have a 560mm and a 420mm radiator in the loop as well.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

If I had a lot of money and wanted to water cool this badboy I wouldn't mind having a Loop for the CPU, Mosfet VRM and chipset in one loop. And have the rest of the GPU under a loop if it was a small case. Or let the GPU without water.

But having all in one system as far as having a 3x140mm thick big radiator and two 2x 140mm thick rads with two pump with a big reservoir you wouldn't need to worry about cooling the whole PC. It got enough water and air flow to cool them down. I would like to see a 2x200mm or 2x180mm or a 2x220mm with 60mm or 40mm thick for my Ultra black hawk tower. It got all the room for it.

Having this all in one cooler for the CPU Mosfet VRM and chipset cooler is a great Idea. I might order this cooler and keep it for safe keeping till I get with water cooler. I wish someone would donate me 4,000$


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> my CPU is sharing the loop with two GTX980 classifieds and you hardly see a difference in temperature. However I do have a 560mm and a 420mm radiator in the loop as well.


There is this rule of thumb saying 140 mm radiator size is needed for cooling one chip, now assume 2x140 mm for heavy OC. Your loop has total of 7x140 mm radiators for three chips which is more than enough. I am currently thinking about two loops with separate loop for my future muliti-GPU extension but this mya change. At the moment I have Swiftech H240-X AIO loop with radiator mounted vertically in a big dual-width Lian Li PC-D8000 case. The plan is to exchange the original Swiftech Apogee XL block to for the Liquid Extasy full cover, leaving the radiator and pump as they are. After the change of of the CPU cooler, the tubing will be eliminated from the processor area:


----------



## HiTechPixel

I'm thinking of doing a build with the 980 Kingpin and the X99-E WS but I have heard that the X99-E WS have been pretty unstable in the past. Has this been fixed with UEFI updates or hardware revisions?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

True, not only that but I've got a 60mm thick radiator and a 45mm thick radiator. I think those AiOs are 30mm or something.

Beware of Lian Li cases with serrated edges. I once needed (but didn't get them) stitches from catching a case panel between the toes. I have photos it was Gnarly messed up and gory for a tiny foot wound lol. (Lots of blood). I won't post 'em of course...







but I haz teh proof that lian li cases are out to kill.


----------



## MXracer

Hello to everyone!
My X99-E WS arrived a few days ago and since then, only today I managed to make it boot!!!

Had a few problems in the begging, with continuous restarts. It was working for a few hours, then restart for no reason and after that it would enter a constant reset loop.

Sometimes it wouldn't start either! Unplug it an pushing the button made no difference...
No blue leds where lit, so everything else seems to be ok. I use crucial ECC memory (2x16) like others in this forum
i noticed that if i put pressure in the upper right corner the board immediately restarts. I have double checked that it is not bending, and is properly installed on me test bed, but the slightest pressure makes it to restart. Just to let you know, I'm an experienced systems builder, and have tried memmory and CPU in other boards to makes sure their working fine...

I was about to send it back, but today I manage to boot, went to bios and update. It's working for now, it's been stable for about two hours

And here comes the real reason for this post:

Pressure is not generating resets any more!! OK, if it had happen one or two time, I would say it was just a coincidence, and all it wanted was a BIOS update. But I manage to do this time after time!!!
I'm using a static wrap in my wrist, and it is not static electricity the reason. Even with a plastic probe, you could set it to restart just by a little pressure at the upper right corner...

Any way, for now it seems to be working, but I had to share this story, because it drives me crazy the last 3 days!!


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Sorry to change the subject, i need some help ?

Ok ive just set my rig up, not even begun to start overclocking it yet, i wanna get everything installed before i start that. Anyways i use an external esata sata hdd dock, as its connected the esata port on the mobo i get nothing.

I open disk management and rescan disk or even do a refresh, nothing my external drive does not appear, ive even turned off the external drive and powered back and done the usual (rescan or refresh) and still nothing.

Ive even rebooted with the drive powered on and connected via esata and still nothing.

Am i missing something, i know definitley the drive works without any problems as i recently upgraded from Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7.

All my other drives are shown and working perfectly... why doesnt the esata respond, ive tried both esata ports and still nothing.

First time ive used a uefi bios and i see many options which baffles me, is there something i have to do there in bios which is the latest.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks all...


----------



## subarooster

I was wanting to get a ASUS X99 WS or maybe the DELUXE
I want my machine to be rock solid as I will be using it for a bit of everything.

Sin Do you still prefer Gigabyte boards do any of their boards stack up against the WS? What is your favorite X99 board for a machine that will do a lot of everything and probably be on 24/7.

I have the Intel 5960X but still need a board and will be getting the Intel 750 PCIE when it comes out will probably run 1 GPU a GTX980 or Titan X if I add a second card it will be in the future.
Also get a board now or wait till june july to get second wave of x99

Thank you for your awesome and very detailed reviews diving into the true specs of the equipment cutting through marketing hype.


----------



## Creator

I really want that Wasserkühler NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcopper block with nickel plating now. How is their shipping cost to the western USA?


----------



## WillyK

Hi guys. Planning my new rig...

Which alternative would you select (and why)?


----------



## MXracer

System was stable enough to let me install windows, but shortly after I'm experiencing random restarts...

Trying to resist all the trouble to send it back...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Sounds like a PSU failure, but you were saying putting pressure on the board would cause it to reboot, you might have a damaged/defective board.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I really want that Wasserkühler NL-NSB Asus X99 E WS - Fullcopper block with nickel plating now. How is their shipping cost to the western USA?


I ordered 2 full cover blocks and 4 gpu blocks and the shipping cost to TX was 47 Euro (~$50 usd), so I'd imagine it would be somewhere around 15-20 for one. I'm not sure what method is being used to ship though either, I'm not in a terrible hurry so I didn't ask / specify.


----------



## MXracer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Sounds like a PSU failure, but you were saying putting pressure on the board would cause it to reboot, you might have a damaged/defective board.


Thats what I think also, I'm going to try another PSU, although the one I'm using is brand ne and tested


----------



## Grunt636

Edit: My bad I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> I ordered 2 full cover blocks and 4 gpu blocks and the shipping cost to TX was 47 Euro (~$50 usd), so I'd imagine it would be somewhere around 15-20 for one. I'm not sure what method is being used to ship though either, I'm not in a terrible hurry so I didn't ask / specify.


Which full cover blocks have you ordered? I ordered the one with transparent plastic cover due to its cool look but actually wonder if the full copper gets the stuff cooler


----------



## 8472

I was looking at the BIOS page for the WS and I didn't see any bios that included support for NVMe, is that coming soon? It looks like all of the rest of the X99 and Z97 boards got a NVMe update.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Which full cover blocks have you ordered? I ordered the one with transparent plastic cover due to its cool look but actually wonder if the full copper gets the stuff cooler


Plexi/nickel on all of mine, there might be some small difference in heat, but the nickel in question isn't in direct contact with the parts so it would just be transferred from the same nickel as the plexi versions. Not really sure, I almost went with the full nickel blocks, but then the only places you'd see coolant in my loop would be the reservoirs since I'm going to try nickel plated copper tubing.

Oh, got an email from Marc last week, he's about 2-3 weeks out on my order.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Plexi/nickel on all of mine, there might be some small difference in heat, but the nickel in question isn't in direct contact with the parts so it would just be transferred from the same nickel as the plexi versions. Not really sure, I almost went with the full nickel blocks, but then the only places you'd see coolant in my loop would be the reservoirs since I'm going to try nickel plated copper tubing. Oh, got an email from Marc last week, he's about 2-3 weeks out on my order.


I am also waiting for the plexi/nickel, hopefully it is not taking more than those 2-3 weeks







.


----------



## 01helloworld01

The latest press release from Asus about NVMe support said that all Asus x99 and z97 boards are officially supported.

http://rog.asus.com/418662015/labels/product-news/asus-announces-all-x99-and-z97-motherboards-support-nvm-express-devices/http://rog.asus.com/418662015/labels/product-news/asus-announces-all-x99-and-z97-motherboards-support-nvm-express-devices/

Unfortunately the X99-E WS still doesn't have a bios update for NVMe support even though all other x99 and z97 boards do









Supposedly a bios update for NVMe on the X99-E WS is to be released at the end of the month but no firm date, kind of disappointing. I get the fact that it needs validation but don't make a press release saying *all boards* are NVMe ready when the WS isn't (yet).


----------



## field3

not mentioned on the support page but with 1003 a nvme item was added to the advanced menu. didn't investigate because I don't have such.


----------



## 01helloworld01

The NVMe item in the advanced section of the bios (rev 1003) is not for bootable NVMe solutions. The board has had support for NVMe drives since launch, for drives like the intel P3600 and P3700. We need a bios update to make the drives finally bootable.


----------



## wirk

X99-E WS is on the NVME list


----------



## 01helloworld01

JJ confirmed on twitter that we won't get the bios update till the end of the month



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589220036008542210
> It will get NVMe bootable support but just way later than all the other boards have. Still waiting to see when the Asus hyper Kit will be available, would really like to use the 2.5" form factor 750 but if they decide to take forever to make the adapter available I will just go with the PCIe slot Version


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01helloworld01*
> 
> JJ confirmed on twitter that we won't get the bios update till the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/589220036008542210
> It will get NVMe bootable support but just way later than all the other boards have. Still waiting to see when the Asus hyper Kit will be available, would really like to use the 2.5" form factor 750 but if they decide to take forever to make the adapter available I will just go with the PCIe slot Version
> 
> 
> 
> My discussion with The Egg yesterday indicated no information on availability of the 2.5" 750 yet - the AIC delivery has been delayed 30 days by Intel. Don't know if other retailers are receiving product. Perhaps this was done to coincide with the availability of ASUS BIOS with NVMe boot support - would likely prevent a lot of user complaints. In any case it looks like everything will come together at about the same time.
> 
> ASUS has not released the refreshed X99-E WS/ USB3.1 board yet either - all other refreshed models are now available. Will be interesting to see if onboard USB 3.1 is the only change to the WS - or if the delay is indicative of other changes to be included (dedicated 2.5" Intel 750 connector instead of Hyperkit adapter perhaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...
Click to expand...


----------



## FreeElectron

Did anyone try the Liquid Extasy blocks?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01helloworld01*
> 
> It will get NVMe bootable support but just way later than all the other boards have. Still waiting to see when the Asus hyper Kit will be available, would really like to use the 2.5" form factor 750 but if they decide to take forever to make the adapter available I will just go with the PCIe slot Version


Most elegant solution is an M.2 gumstick, no cables, no boxes. Now there is only Samsung M.2/PCIe/NVME stick announced but in the beginning of June more should be seen at the Computex. 1TB gumstick may appear then.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did anyone try the Liquid Extasy blocks?


These are so new, made to order since productions is just starting, I doubt if actual shipment occured yet. I have one full cover ordered even before it was on their web page but it still will take some time to get it and mount.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> These are so new, made to order since productions is just starting, I doubt if actual shipment occured yet. I have one full cover ordered even before it was on their web page but it still will take some time to get it and mount.


You didn't receive it yet?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Did anyone try the Liquid Extasy blocks?


I ordered mine on Mar 25, and expect them to be shipped around Apr 27.
This is actually as fast as it gets to my understanding.

(They have received a lot of additional orders lately, so it may take even longer to deliver, but ... better than not having blocks at all, right







)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I ordered mine on Mar 25, and expect them to be shipped around Apr 27.
> This is actually as fast as it gets to my understanding.
> 
> (They have received a lot of additional orders lately, so it may take even longer to deliver, but ... better than not having blocks at all, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )











I thought that they were released and ready!


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that they were released and ready!


It's a small company and they don't keep stock of all water blocks to my knowledge. My understanding is that they are manufacturing "batches" of gears as the pre-paid orders pile up. Works for me... (I'm glad to have this option after having a completely hopeless "talk" with EK about it - I'm pretty confident EK made a mistake deciding not to make a block for this board.)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> It's a small company and they don't keep stock of all water blocks to my knowledge. My understanding is that they are manufacturing "batches" of gears as the pre-paid orders pile up. Works for me... (I'm glad to have this option after having a completely hopeless "talk" with EK about it - I'm pretty confident EK made a mistake deciding not to make a block for this board.)


hmm
so, if i order now i will have to wait a month or two.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> hmm
> so, if i order now i will have to wait a month or two.


You may want to check this with Marc ([email protected]). He may be doing more blocks than ordered in the current batch (that I expect to be produced by Apr 27). I would have done that in his place. So if you're quick and lucky... who knows







If not - yeah, you'll have to wait a while, I guess.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I ordered mine on Mar 25, and expect them to be shipped around Apr 27. This is actually as fast as it gets to my understanding. (They have received a lot of additional orders lately, so it may take even longer to deliver, but ... better than not having blocks at all, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I was told it is two weeks from my order, would expect shipment this or next week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> It's a small company and they don't keep stock of all water blocks to my knowledge. My understanding is that they are manufacturing "batches" of gears as the pre-paid orders pile up. Works for me... (I'm glad to have this option after having a completely hopeless "talk" with EK about it - I'm pretty confident EK made a mistake deciding not to make a block for this board.)


EK and LE occupy different niches in the market. EK has not made mistake since for them the market is too small for making and keeping stock, for LE the market is not too small since they make in batches for order. Fortunately both exist and hopefully the LE product is delivered soon and it is good.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Definitely a small operation, my initial research suggested they (or perhaps just he, being Marc) do a lot of one-off and custom stuff. I may approach LE at a later date to make a custom water block for my Samsung SM951. I'm not in any hurry right now, working out the basics of copper pipe bending, nickel, plating, etc. These blocks are the last bit of hardware I need, but lots of bits still to work out.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> EK and LE occupy different niches in the market. EK has not made mistake since for them the market is too small for making and keeping stock, for LE the market is not too small since they make in batches for order. Fortunately both exist and hopefully the LE product is delivered soon and it is good.










If you say so. I've only been a data freak for some 25+ years or so... so what do I know. Must admit that market sizes is not my cup of tea, but I still believe EK made a mistake (my dumb opinion).


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> It's a small company and they don't keep stock of all water blocks to my knowledge. My understanding is that they are manufacturing "batches" of gears as the pre-paid orders pile up. Works for me... (I'm glad to have this option after having a completely hopeless "talk" with EK about it - I'm pretty confident EK made a mistake deciding not to make a block for this board.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so. I've only been a data freak for some 25+ years or so... so what do I know. Must admit that market sizes is not my cup of tea, but I still believe EK made a mistake (my dumb opinion).


EK knew very well (at least from the public petition) there is a market and they specifically refused to serve it. No doubt they made careful analysis of the size of the market vs. costs and the conclusion was no. In their business operation they need sufficient volumes and they have not seen them. Liquid Extasy is small manufacturing shop, such shops have different economy. One can ask opposite question: how Liquid Extasy is able to offer GPU colers for standard cards like GTX 980? Their price for this item is higher than from extablished manufacturers and I do not think the coolers are much better.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> EK knew very well (at least from the public petition) there is a market and they specifically refused to serve it. No doubt they made careful analysis of the size of the market vs. costs and the conclusion was no. In their business operation they need sufficient volumes and they have not seen them. Liquid Extasy is small manufacturing shop, such shops have different economy. One can ask opposite question: how Liquid Extasy is able to offer GPU colers for standard cards like GTX 980? Their price for this item is higher than from extablished manufacturers and I do not think the coolers are much better.


Right. You win


----------



## rakesh27

OK im done for now.

Change of subject.

All built, ram running at 2400 and my 5960x running at 4.4Ghz @ v1.3...

And to be honest i had a very hi-end amd rig it was a 8350 @ 4.8Ghz @ v1.48

This is the first time im on Intel and now comparing to intel theres is very little in it, but as im a gamer the jump is much greater.

Me so happy...

I dont think ill go back to AMD unless they have something that stomps intels arse.

Im so glad i moved over to intel....

Intel 5960x
Asus x99 E WS
32gb Geil Evo Potenza 3000Mhz (2400Mhz Quad Ch)
295x2 + 290x
SB ZXR 5.1ch


----------



## dalbanese

Just put together my x99 E WS build. Easy build in a (massive) thermaltake core x9 case.

After building I can reliably get to bios but had the worst time installing windows. It would hang on the "Starting Windows" screen before even getting to the windows installer, tried 7, 8 and 10 preview. Even tried linux (which would give me cpu soft lockup errors)

Tried everything I could think of hardware wise. No peripherals, update bios (and try virtually every other bios asus has to offer) only one stick of ram (in D1) single video card, took out chip and checked pins.

Also tried lots of different bios settings, compatibility mode, intel virtualization. Finally I was able to proceed by disabling all but one core AND disabling hyperthreading on the CPU. No overclocking btw.

Managed to to install Windows 10 and it works (only reports one core obviously) and has some very odd performance issues (hangs for 10 seconds while opening folders etc.)

So... CPU or motherboard? I was going to start by RMA-ing the CPU first as it seems the likely culprit. Anyone have any thoughts? Am I missing some strange secret bios setting?

Have an email into Asus but not reply yet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalbanese*
> 
> Just put together my x99 E WS build. Easy build in a (massive) thermaltake core x9 case.
> 
> After building I can reliably get to bios but had the worst time installing windows. It would hang on the "Starting Windows" screen before even getting to the windows installer, tried 7, 8 and 10 preview. Even tried linux (which would give me cpu soft lockup errors)
> 
> Tried everything I could think of hardware wise. No peripherals, update bios (and try virtually every other bios asus has to offer) only one stick of ram (in D1) single video card, took out chip and checked pins.
> 
> Also tried lots of different bios settings, compatibility mode, intel virtualization. Finally I was able to proceed by disabling all but one core AND disabling hyperthreading on the CPU. No overclocking btw.
> 
> Managed to to install Windows 10 and it works (only reports one core obviously) and has some very odd performance issues (hangs for 10 seconds while opening folders etc.)
> 
> So... CPU or motherboard? I was going to start by RMA-ing the CPU first as it seems the likely culprit. Anyone have any thoughts? Am I missing some strange secret bios setting?
> 
> Have an email into Asus but not reply yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not an answer to your question, but have you tried different cores? You've gone through the steps I would have, short of having another board to try on there's really not much else I could recommend. Have you checked the socket to see if any pins are bent? I cannot find the thread but I have seen an example were someone was able to attribute issues with an i7 to some bent pins when they inspected the socket with a flashlight.


----------



## dalbanese

Yeah, tried different cores.

It actually works on each core individually (which makes me think its the motherboard) but if I ever enable more than one I cant boot into windows (freezes somewhere before logging in). Even more strangely when I was originally debugging I could get to the windows installer with up to 4 cores, but now it wont boot with more than one. (Power issues?)

I did have the chip off somewhere in this process and didnt see any bent pins. I may take it off again and take a picture.

Are there any boot logs, or diagnostics that I could run that might help me figure this out?


----------



## rakesh27

Ok this might be silly do you a adequate power supply, also have you plugged in all the power connections eg I think 1 x 24pin, 1 x 8pinnand above the first pcie slot there is another power connector, I think it's 1 x 6 pin.

also you need each gpu connected from your psu must be on a separate 12v rail.

You might wanna check the manual as there are a few switches or jumpers you have to enable if you are cup overclocking, using xmp for memory profiles.

Go in bios and put everything to default, then find the turbo cpu mode and disable it, if I was you don't use xmp settings for ram, start off manually and set it to a low speed.

Depending on if your fans are 3 or 4 pin put them to manual and set to 100%, I'm no expert but try what I've mentioned,

If it still don't like it go back to bios and check your voltage for everything, put all that on auto and turn off ai overclocking, try and post.

Also read the manual as depending how many ram sticks you they have to be in certain slots on the mobo.

After watching Asus representative on you tube he said power is the key for the x99 platform So long as you a decent psu, you should have a stable board,

If what I have suggested doesn't work the RMA the board first... Good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## dalbanese

Thanks for the tips.

Power was my first thought as well. Although I post every time... it really only gets stuck at the "Starting Windows" (or spiny logo for win 8/10) and if I boot on just one core it is actually very stable.

I have re-built the board with nearly nothing in it (found an old video card, one stick of ram in D1) with the same issues. I also tried a different power supply. My current power supply is a 1600W EVGA modular supply.

Tried fans at 100%, tried many configurations of power connectors, onboard switches (epu, tpu etc)

All boot fine into bios, and all boot fine with hyper threading off and 1 core enabled. If I enable more than 1 core or turn on hyperthreading I cant get into windows.

I have RMA'd the chip so Ill report back when I get a new one.

Thanks


----------



## rakesh27

Did you replace your hdd with another, i reckon you probably did try this, as you said it hangs when you see the windows logo....

If youve tried everything as i think you have, rma the chip, when you get it back and it still happens then rma the board.

Good luck with this as i know this can be very frustrating.....

Very strange this has happen though, normally the cpu's are solid, you do have adaquate cooling for your cpu...


----------



## weinstein888

Damn, I can't decide between the full copper and the plexi block.

Is it just me or do the micro channels on the CPU portion not look very...micro?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Damn, I can't decide between the full copper and the plexi block. Is it just me or do the micro channels on the CPU portion not look very...micro?


I think full copper is for an ultra-hardcore OC-er who will be measuring temperature of the top copper cover and will think how to put additional cooling loop for it







. Standard hardcore OC-er will notice that plexi _looks_ very cool and grab it







.


----------



## dansi

I prefer full copper just because it dont crack as easy as plexi.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I prefer full copper just because it dont crack as easy as plexi.


But really how probable is cracking? Is it often reported?


----------



## Creator

Cracking acrylic is a risk from over tightening. I cracked one of my GPU blocks that way. The crack was minor (maybe ~1cm in length), and I did manage to seal it using PVC glue and this thermal epoxy. It's been running fine for over a year despite all the thermal expansion and contraction, but what I used to seal was kind of made with that in mind.

Acrylic should never crack from thermal expansion and contraction in a loop. The loop temperature range is too small and the loop temperature change is too slow for it to ever be concern.

Acrylic is fine. Just don't over tighten. You don't need something super tight for an oring to compress and seal. I prefer to the look of the full nickel coated one myself, so I'm going for that one.


----------



## toolio20

137 pages...and the most recent are all about waterblocks.

Does anyone have reliable OC settings for this board? It's been a buggy and unstable mess so far...haven't even been able to look at the damn thing for the last month I've been so disgusted by it. However, that's a waste of money, so I've decided to get back on the horse and see if I can get this thing to behave. Latest BIOS is at least recognizing XMP profile now so...I guess that's a step forward? Anyway, as I said, looking for OC settings that have worked for others, thanks in advance for any good info...









Oh, cpu is i7-5960X...


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> 137 pages...and the most recent are all about waterblocks.
> 
> Does anyone have reliable OC settings for this board? It's been a buggy and unstable mess so far...haven't even been able to look at the damn thing for the last month I've been so disgusted by it. However, that's a waste of money, so I've decided to get back on the horse and see if I can get this thing to behave. Latest BIOS is at least recognizing XMP profile now so...I guess that's a step forward? Anyway, as I said, looking for OC settings that have worked for others, thanks in advance for any good info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cpu is i7-5960X...


I have a moderate overclock on mine to just 4.0. Limited by my cooling. Memory is not overclocked, just the CPU. Voltage set at 1.168 with a 40 multiplier. I will say this, this motherboard had a learning curve for me,but dailed in its been solid.


----------



## 01helloworld01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> 137 pages...and the most recent are all about waterblocks.
> 
> Does anyone have reliable OC settings for this board? It's been a buggy and unstable mess so far...haven't even been able to look at the damn thing for the last month I've been so disgusted by it. However, that's a waste of money, so I've decided to get back on the horse and see if I can get this thing to behave. Latest BIOS is at least recognizing XMP profile now so...I guess that's a step forward? Anyway, as I said, looking for OC settings that have worked for others, thanks in advance for any good info...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cpu is i7-5960X...


I have a 4.5 overclock on my 5820k with 1.3v. Have you tried Asus's AI suite? Their auto-overclock utility is actually pretty good and is incredibly easy. The only settings I have changed are the ratio(45) and voltage(1.3v), haven't messed with BCLK or anything else yet. I've gotten it to 4.6 but it gets a little toasty since I'm still on air at the moment.


----------



## toolio20

Thanks for the replys, guys; I've had a little better luck with the latest BIOS, managed to get 4.2 @ 1.20v stable - but that was with the memory underclocked to 2100. Clock speed is way more important to my workflow than memory so I figured I'd press on, 4.5 is so far unattainable (BSOD during burn testing) but there's more testing to do.

Regardless, and I don't know the best way to say it but the whole _platform_ just feels wonky as a mofo. The BIOS doesn't accurately reflect the correct CPU clock speed (always shows 3.0 GHz even when OC'd), the Boot Options keep selecting the Intel PCI-e SSD with _nothing on it_ even when I set it not to, forcing me to _manually_ select the correct boot drive *every. freaking. time.* and it always trudges through PXE even though it's been disabled so...yeah, I trust this board less than a used car salesman.

I'll be dicking around with the OC all day tomorrow, will post any success or horror stories back for the greater good. I gotta say it, if Intel magically released unlocked Xeons today this X99 crap would be burning in a celebratory bonfire by tomorrow...


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> I gotta say it, if Intel magically released unlocked Xeons today this X99 crap would be burning in a celebratory bonfire by tomorrow...


Unlocked XEON's? My E5-1620 on a P9X79WS has been OC'd at up to 4.3 comfortably for several years. I have an E5-1650v3 for my X99, also unlocked. Waiting on other components before I can finish my X99 build so can't help you much but others have OC'd XEON's on X99 successfully. I don't mess with overclocking memory as I use ECC for my workstations, so I turn XMP off and only adjust CPU multiplier, leave 100 BCLK and STRAP, voltages on auto with HIGH CPU LLC, Auto current capability. That's it. Cool as a cucumber.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Thanks for the replys, guys; I've had a little better luck with the latest BIOS, managed to get 4.2 @ 1.20v stable - but that was with the memory underclocked to 2100. Clock speed is way more important to my workflow than memory so I figured I'd press on, 4.5 is so far unattainable (BSOD during burn testing) but there's more testing to do.
> 
> Regardless, and I don't know the best way to say it but the whole _platform_ just feels wonky as a mofo. The BIOS doesn't accurately reflect the correct CPU clock speed (always shows 3.0 GHz even when OC'd), the Boot Options keep selecting the Intel PCI-e SSD with _nothing on it_ even when I set it not to, forcing me to _manually_ select the correct boot drive *every. freaking. time.* and it always trudges through PXE even though it's been disabled so...yeah, I trust this board less than a used car salesman.
> 
> I'll be dicking around with the OC all day tomorrow, will post any success or horror stories back for the greater good. I gotta say it, if Intel magically released unlocked Xeons today this X99 crap would be burning in a celebratory bonfire by tomorrow...


I went through that too. You really need to work with the UEFI / Legacy OS settings to settle that down, especially with windows 7.


----------



## Joa3d43

...running 2x Rampage 5 Ex, but also added an Asus X99 E-WS (mostly for work, but couldn't help myself re. benching a bit)...what a *gorgeous board the X99 E-WS is*...on Quad SLI, easily bests anything else out there...never mind the included 'WS" features...

...even promoted the X79 E-WS now as top productivity / gamer board for me, in recognition of the X99 E-WS bench performance... I







E-WS


----------



## Dark

Parts have been ordered for my next build (pics will follow after Sunday).

Asus x99 ws
E5-2697v3
128GB 2133mhz ECC
1x 1.92TB ssd
2x 1TB ssd
2x gtx 980


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Parts have been ordered for my next build (pics will follow after Sunday).
> 
> Asus x99 ws
> E5-2697v3
> 128GB 2133mhz ECC
> 1x 1.92TB ssd
> 2x 1TB ssd
> 2x gtx 980


Just wonder what kind of loads you have for this config to be optimal?


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Just wonder what kind of loads you have for this config to be optimal?


Nothing that will truly warrant its capability.

The chip and memory are left over parts from a side project.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> 128GB 2133mhz ECC


Is this memory on the QVL? I assume it is eight 16GB ECC RDIMMs. So far ASUS only lists Micron MTA36ASF2G72PZ-2G1A2IG and Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 for 16GB RDIMMS, but i have found Samsung M393A2G40DB0-CPB 16GB RDIMMs to Memtest thoroughly in all slots and in single, dual, triple, and quad channel configurations. Even though they test OK and run an OS OK, I wouldn't run anything but what is on the QVL if you want to be sure your system will remain stable in every configuration. I run Samsung M393A1G40DB0-CPB 8GB RDIMMS at home and Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 16GB RDIMMS in the X99-E WS at work. The Samsung M393A2G40DB0-CPB 16GB RDIMMs are in my ESXI server.

Using the 16GB ECC RDIMMs that ship with our T5810s (looks like Hynix dies on-board) the X99-E WS will not even post. Please let us know if the memory you have works (ECC functional with X99-E WS) and what model they are exactly. Be sure to test thoroughly whether they are on the QVL or not!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Asus x99 ws
> E5-2697v3


That E5 begs to be paired with a sibling in an ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS or other 2P board. What a CPU! Good luck!


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> Is this memory on the QVL? I assume it is eight 16GB ECC RDIMMs. So far ASUS only lists Micron MTA36ASF2G72PZ-2G1A2IG and Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 for 16GB RDIMMS, but i have found Samsung M393A2G40DB0-CPB 16GB RDIMMs to Memtest thoroughly in all slots and in single, dual, triple, and quad channel configurations. Even though they test OK and run an OS OK, I wouldn't run anything but what is on the QVL if you want to be sure your system will remain stable in every configuration. I run Samsung M393A1G40DB0-CPB 8GB RDIMMS at home and Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 16GB RDIMMS in the X99-E WS at work. The Samsung M393A2G40DB0-CPB 16GB RDIMMs are in my ESXI server.
> 
> Using the 16GB ECC RDIMMs that ship with our T5810s (looks like Hynix dies on-board) the X99-E WS will not even post. Please let us know if the memory you have works (ECC functional with X99-E WS) and what model they are exactly. Be sure to test thoroughly whether they are on the QVL or not!
> That E5 begs to be paired with a sibling in an ASUS Z10PE-D8 WS or other 2P board. What a CPU! Good luck!


Great information and thank you! I have not yet pulled any dimms from the server (dell) to verify brand and QVL; I was going in to this with the hope that they would work and match something on the QVL but wouldn't be shocked if I had to buy something else. In the even I have to buy.

But you are correct, 16GB RDIMM @ 2133 and the board supports a maximum of 8 dimms.








@ the Z10PE. I would definitely do it if my partner and I weren't 'cutting' the server in half between us to build the workstations.


----------



## Dark

Hey M125,

What bios version are you running?

We think the server has hynix ram, which, compared to other dell 'labeled' 16GB RDIMM's share the same hynix chip Skhynix H5AN4G4NMFR-TFC as the Kingston.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dark

Nope, looks like we've got Samsungs.

16GB 2Rx4 PC4-2133P-RA0-10-DC0
M393A2G40DB0 - CPB


----------



## Dark

Worst case scenario, the ASRock X99 boards seem to support this stick. It would suck to not use the Asus though so fingers crossed that they work.


----------



## M125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Nope, looks like we've got Samsungs.
> 
> 16GB 2Rx4 PC4-2133P-RA0-10-DC0
> M393A2G40DB0 - CPB






^^^That's what I have in my ESXI server, and I tested those RDIMMs in the X99-E WS at work, BIOS version 0702 (ECC Support, used since release). They Mem-tested fine, and booted/stress tested for almost a week in our bloated/busy Windows 7 Enterprise environment, but were swapped with the Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 16GB RDIMMS seen on the QVL. No problems the week it ran, but I wanted QVL assurance. Both my board and the board we run at work are "REV. 1.01" PCBs.

The Hynix stuff I had no luck with that comes with our T5810s was Dell-branded, and I've yet to come across 16GB RDIMMs as-shipped since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Worst case scenario, the ASRock X99 boards seem to support this stick. It would suck to not use the Asus though so fingers crossed that they work.


I think the ASRock X99 WS-E/10G is a more compelling product for the price, with it's integrated Intel X540s and 8747 PLX bridge, but brand loyalty has me stuck with Asus. I never trusted ASRock's huge QVLs, seeing every other manufacturer with a small list. Seems too good to be true. They might be doing internal verification, where Asus sends their boards to memory manufacturers to generate their QVL. Maybe ASRock's internal verification is somehow less stringent? Your guess is as good as mine.

Anyway, the 16GB Samsung M393A2G40DB0-CPB RDIMMs you have are listed at the bottom of the ASRock X99-E/10G's QVL:



Good luck either way!


----------



## agentdark45

New owner checking in! I've been having a few issues however and was wondering if anyone could help?

My RAM is 32gb of Corsair Dominator 2666mhz 15-17-17-35 but I cannot for the life of me get it higher than 2133mhz without the system failing to post. I'm running a 12 core E5 V3 Xeon and also note that I can't set the base clock to higher than 103 without it failing to post.

if anyone could guide me in the right direction on getting my ram to run at the correct speed / overclocking the CPU that would be great. Not a fan of the AI suite software (buggy) so all changes would be made in the bios (running the latest version).

Thanks


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M125*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^That's what I have in my ESXI server, and I tested those RDIMMs in the X99-E WS at work, BIOS version 0702 (ECC Support, used since release). They Mem-tested fine, and booted/stress tested for almost a week in our bloated/busy Windows 7 Enterprise environment, but were swapped with the Kingston KVR21R15D4/16 16GB RDIMMS seen on the QVL. No problems the week it ran, but I wanted QVL assurance. Both my board and the board we run at work are "REV. 1.01" PCBs.
> 
> The Hynix stuff I had no luck with that comes with our T5810s was Dell-branded, and I've yet to come across 16GB RDIMMs as-shipped since.
> I think the ASRock X99 WS-E/10G is a more compelling product for the price, with it's integrated Intel X540s and 8747 PLX bridge, but brand loyalty has me stuck with Asus. I never trusted ASRock's huge QVLs, seeing every other manufacturer with a small list. Seems too good to be true. They might be doing internal verification, where Asus sends their boards to memory manufacturers to generate their QVL. Maybe ASRock's internal verification is somehow less stringent? Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> Anyway, the 16GB Samsung M393A2G40DB0-CPB RDIMMs you have are listed at the bottom of the ASRock X99-E/10G's QVL:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck either way!


Thanks again for the awesome information and a little more hope in the boards posting with this ram. I'm not as concerned about QVL considering this box won't serve any non-personal purpose but I'll still want to verify they operate properly.

Board arrives tomorrow and hopefully we'll have time to build on Sunday after our datacenter migration.


----------



## louiebh

Does this board support NVMe booting yet im considering getting the samsung m2 drive.

And also has any breakthrough regarding waterblocks come through yet im still yet to put mine together


----------



## MegaThor

I'm booting Win7x64 from a series 750 NVMe drive.

I found an easy (though not free) fix to installing and booting from this NVMe drive. I had a Samsung 850 pro SSD as the boot drive on my workstation, running Windows 7, with lots of custom programs, patches and domain membership all installed, none of which I wanted to redo unless I really had to. So I installed the 750 into an empty slot on my ASUS X99-E WS board, loaded the Intel drivers and then ran Paragon Migrate OS to SSD 4.0, targeting the new drive. It created all the necessary partitions, boot loader files, etc. and cloned everything over (in just a couple of minutes). Then all I had to do was boot into the BIOS and select the NVMe device as the boot device, and everything came up perfectly. My old boot drive was reassigned a new drive letter and could be accessed, but there was nothing on it that I needed. I'll now use it as a hot-spare boot device, probably imaging my 750 over to it once a month (just before patch Tuesday). Nicer than a system-state backup. Paragon's software is $19.95 for a single-user license, and well worth it for me.

By the way, the new drive is insanely fast.


----------



## Dark

Pulled out E5-2695v3 chips









A bit of a let down but still okay.


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaThor*
> 
> I'm booting Win7x64 from a series 750 NVMe drive.
> 
> I found an easy (though not free) fix to installing and booting from this NVMe drive. I had a Samsung 850 pro SSD as the boot drive on my workstation, running Windows 7, with lots of custom programs, patches and domain membership all installed, none of which I wanted to redo unless I really had to. So I installed the 750 into an empty slot on my ASUS X99-E WS board, loaded the Intel drivers and then ran Paragon Migrate OS to SSD 4.0, targeting the new drive. It created all the necessary partitions, boot loader files, etc. and cloned everything over (in just a couple of minutes). Then all I had to do was boot into the BIOS and select the NVMe device as the boot device, and everything came up perfectly. My old boot drive was reassigned a new drive letter and could be accessed, but there was nothing on it that I needed. I'll now use it as a hot-spare boot device, probably imaging my 750 over to it once a month (just before patch Tuesday). Nicer than a system-state backup. Paragon's software is $19.95 for a single-user license, and well worth it for me.
> 
> By the way, the new drive is insanely fast.


+rep!

Which bios are you using? I was wondering why Asus added nvme support for all the 9-series boards except this one, I guess it had it all along.

I returned my 750, I'll wait for someone to put out a NVMe drive with a black pcb.


----------



## Dark

Built but on to software now.


----------



## 01helloworld01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark*
> 
> Built but on to software now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks pretty slick, but why did you sandwich the 2 980's instead of leaving a gap in between?

Finally picked up a second 980 myself


Does anyone know whether or not the asus hyper kit adapter (m.2 to SFF-8643 connector [mini sas]) will fit with a Strix 980 in the 5th slot? I think the heat-pipe will probably interfere with the connector but I'm not sure. Is there a such thing as a m.2 extension? I could always just get the PCIe version of the 750 instead of the 2.5" but I don't want that ugly green pcb visible through my window.


----------



## Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01helloworld01*
> 
> Looks pretty slick, but why did you sandwich the 2 980's instead of leaving a gap in between?
> 
> Finally picked up a second 980 myself


Looks great!

Mine are sandwiched because I had plans to pick up a 3rd 980 but I'm still on the fence with the poor scaling in some situations (and awesome in others). I'll move it down if the choice isn't made soon.


----------



## agentdark45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdark45*
> 
> New owner checking in! I've been having a few issues however and was wondering if anyone could help?
> 
> My RAM is 32gb of Corsair Dominator 2666mhz 15-17-17-35 but I cannot for the life of me get it higher than 2133mhz without the system failing to post. I'm running a 12 core E5 V3 Xeon and also note that I can't set the base clock to higher than 103 without it failing to post.
> 
> if anyone could guide me in the right direction on getting my ram to run at the correct speed / overclocking the CPU that would be great. Not a fan of the AI suite software (buggy) so all changes would be made in the bios (running the latest version).
> 
> Thanks


Bumping this as I still can't figure out this issue.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdark45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agentdark45*
> 
> New owner checking in! I've been having a few issues however and was wondering if anyone could help?
> 
> My RAM is 32gb of Corsair Dominator 2666mhz 15-17-17-35 but I cannot for the life of me get it higher than 2133mhz without the system failing to post. I'm running a 12 core E5 V3 Xeon and also note that I can't set the base clock to higher than 103 without it failing to post.
> 
> if anyone could guide me in the right direction on getting my ram to run at the correct speed / overclocking the CPU that would be great. Not a fan of the AI suite software (buggy) so all changes would be made in the bios (running the latest version).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this as I still can't figure out this issue.
Click to expand...

Try the following for starters:

Disable AI Suite

In BIOS set;

Ai Overclock Tuner = MANUAL
BCLK = 100
STRAP = 100
CPU Core Ratio = SYNC ALL CORES
Core Ratio(s) = 40
DRAM TIMING = 2666
CPU Load Line Calibration = HIGH
All other voltage settings = AUTO
Turbo Mode = ENABLE
Speed Step = ENABLE
CPU Spread Spectrum = ENABLE
PCIE Spread Spectrum = ENABLE

Set Windows Power Management "MIN Processor State" to about 40%, MAX to 100%

The above should get you the rated RAM speed and a stable 4.0Ghz CPU overclock that will ramp down when idle.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> Does this board support NVMe booting yet im considering getting the samsung m2 drive.
> 
> And also has any breakthrough regarding waterblocks come through yet im still yet to put mine together


The option is in the 1003 BIOS for it, noticed the other day when I updated.


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Definitely a small operation, my initial research suggested they (or perhaps just he, being Marc) do a lot of one-off and custom stuff. I may approach LE at a later date to make a custom water block for my Samsung SM951. I'm not in any hurry right now, working out the basics of copper pipe bending, nickel, plating, etc. These blocks are the last bit of hardware I need, but lots of bits still to work out.


would copper piping work with near 0 degree water im interesting in getting a temperature chiller for my rig eventually but worried about condensation if i pickup copper piping


----------



## agentdark45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Try the following for starters:
> 
> Disable AI Suite
> 
> In BIOS set;
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner = MANUAL
> BCLK = 100
> STRAP = 100
> CPU Core Ratio = SYNC ALL CORES
> Core Ratio(s) = 40
> DRAM TIMING = 2666
> CPU Load Line Calibration = HIGH
> All other voltage settings = AUTO
> Turbo Mode = ENABLE
> Speed Step = ENABLE
> CPU Spread Spectrum = ENABLE
> PCIE Spread Spectrum = ENABLE
> 
> Set Windows Power Management "MIN Processor State" to about 40%, MAX to 100%
> 
> The above should get you the rated RAM speed and a stable 4.0Ghz CPU overclock that will ramp down when idle.


I've tried this and the computer fails to boot (gets stuck in diagnostic mode with the blue motherboard light blinking). My cpu multiplier is also locked to 34.

Everything is fine until I touch that ram setting. The ram is definitely rated to 2666mhz and even has an xmp profile for 2800mhz.

Could this be something to do with the xeon not liking high speed ram?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> would copper piping work with near 0 degree water im interesting in getting a temperature chiller for my rig eventually but worried about condensation if i pickup copper piping


A board have been burned in this very thread because of condensation.
Further investigate before proceeding.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdark45*
> 
> I've tried this and the computer fails to boot (gets stuck in diagnostic mode with the blue motherboard light blinking). My cpu multiplier is also locked to 34.
> 
> Everything is fine until I touch that ram setting. The ram is definitely rated to 2666mhz and even has an xmp profile for 2800mhz.
> 
> Could this be something to do with the xeon not liking high speed ram?


Hmm. What Xeon do you have?

Also I failed to mention that you should turn off XMP.


----------



## agentdark45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Hmm. What Xeon do you have?
> 
> Also I failed to mention that you should turn off XMP.


It's a 12 core E5-2693 v3. I have XMP turned off.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdark45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Hmm. What Xeon do you have?
> 
> Also I failed to mention that you should turn off XMP.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 12 core E5-2693 v3. I have XMP turned off.
Click to expand...

I was afraid you were going to say that. The E5-2xxx Xeon's are locked. The E5-1xxx Xeon's are not locked.

So yes, you are stuck with stock CPU clock settings and standard DDR4 2133 timings.

I use E5-1620 and E5-1650 Xeons with ECC Ram - the CPU's overclock fine but I stick with stock memory timing.


----------



## agentdark45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> The E5-2xxx Xeon's are locked. The E5-1xxx Xeon's are not locked.
> 
> So yes, you are stuck with stock CPU clock settings and standard DDR4 2133 timings.


Ah I see well that explains it then! I didn't realise ram speeds were also locked down.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I was afraid you were going to say that. The E5-2xxx Xeon's are locked. The E5-1xxx Xeon's are not locked. So yes, you are stuck with stock CPU clock settings and standard DDR4 2133 timings. I use E5-1620 and E5-1650 Xeons with ECC Ram - the CPU's overclock fine but I stick with stock memory timing.


On a side note, if overclocking possibility is taken into account the processor selection takes another dimension. Say E5-2xxx series Xeon 12-core @2.8 GHz vs. E5-1xxx series 8-core @4.3 GHz OC. It is evident that clock speed compensates for the number of cores. The extent of the compensation depends on threading needs of the loads but there will be many cases where higher number cores is not competitive. Though overclocked processor eats more electricity gradually reducing its price advantage







.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> On a side note, if overclocking possibility is taken into account the processor selection takes another dimension. Say E5-2xxx series Xeon 12-core @2.8 GHz vs. E5-1xxx series 8-core @4.3 GHz OC. It is evident that clock speed compensates for the number of cores. The extent of the compensation depends on threading needs of the loads but there will be many cases where higher number cores is not competitive. Though overclocked processor eats more electricity gradually reducing its price advantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not sure Overclock-ability even needs to be taken into account in such cases. If you are not running a data center/server/or some other application that takes advantage of a multi-CPU configuration or more logical cores than are available in the E5-1xxx series then there is no point in choosing an E5-2xxx series chip - unless you just happen to have it already. If I was looking to purchase a new CPU I don't think I would choose a Xeon processor at all unless I needed ECC RAM for a critical workstation application. On the other hand, I don't know why anyone would choose a WS motherboard (subject of this thread) if they were not in need of a Xeon with ECC RAM support - but that's just my opinion.


----------



## pTTy

Hey guys,

do one of you own the IPMI version of this motherboard ?

I tried to look on other thread of this forum but didn't find one, and I have a question I do not find the answer with my friend google...

I'm really interested by the KVM possibility of the IPMI BMC chip included in this motherboard and I try to know if this kvm functionnality does work without any graphic card plugged in the system.

I'm gonna build a virtualisation system and a gaming virtual machine running on it on which I will passthrough the video card by VT-D instructions. A KVM connection would be really useful to keep access to the hypervisor console after the gaming virtual machine is started









Any guidance would be really appreciated.

pTTy


----------



## MegaThor

BIOS: 1003 totally supports NVMe. One of the first ASUS boards to do so.


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would choose a WS motherboard (subject of this thread) if they were not in need of a Xeon with ECC RAM support - but that's just my opinion.


Because it's the only way to get 16 (hyperthreaded) overclocked cores? That's is why I chose this board. I don't need ECC, and I'm tired of (and pissed off at) slow Zeons and their crazy price points.

Got the 5960x up to 4.5GHz stable, and I think that's where it'll stay until I can make it to the hardware store - going to throw some 35mm fans on the LQ 320 so I need some longer fasteners to make that happen.

Will give real world confirmation on NVMe when I get my SSDPEDMW400G401 going - shows up in BIOS so I'm pretty sure it's G2G, but I've had to work on some other systems thus the X99 is on the backburner once again...


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Not sure Overclock-ability even needs to be taken into account in such cases. If you are not running a data center/server/or some other application that takes advantage of a multi-CPU configuration or more logical cores than are available in the E5-1xxx series then there is no point in choosing an E5-2xxx series chip - unless you just happen to have it already. If I was looking to purchase a new CPU I don't think I would choose a Xeon processor at all unless I needed ECC RAM for a critical workstation application. On the other hand, I don't know why anyone would choose a WS motherboard (subject of this thread) if they were not in need of a Xeon with ECC RAM support - but that's just my opinion.


It is not that simple. E5-1xxx series is up to 8 cores, E5-2xxx series is up to 18 cores. So up to 8 cores it is clear: only E5-1xxx makes sense for single socket mobos. Above 8 and up to 18 cores cores it depends on the loads but one has to note that typically more cores -> lower clock. When one takes overclocking possibility optimal processor selection becomes even more sensitive. For example overclocked E5-1xxx processor will easily beat locked E5-2xxx processors in applications not realying on many threads. On the other hand, with very many threads high core E5-2xxx processors might be better buy even for single socket mobos.
Though my practical background in this field is only from running overclocked 8-core Xeon E5-1680v3 with 128 GB ECC RAM in the X99-E WS mobo.


----------



## Reglar

I'm looking at going with the following 64GB kit with the X99-E WS for my next build. Anyone used it with their build and if so, any issues?

HyperX FURY 64GB (8 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2133 (PC4-17000) Compatible with Intel X99 chipset Memory Kit Model HX421C14FBK8/64


----------



## dalbanese

Just a quick update.

Got the RMA through and received the new chip yesterday.

Popped it in and everything works perfectly, all threads, hyper-threading. Even did a quick overclock in the AI Suite and everything seems stable. Must have been the chip?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Reglar

For those of you on the NewEgg mailing list, they have select motherboards on sale today with code EMCASAV38, the X99-E WS is on that list and you can get it today for $430 + shipping with the code.

I picked mine up today with the code.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> I don't know why anyone would choose a WS motherboard (subject of this thread) if they were not in need of a Xeon with ECC RAM support - but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's the only way to get 16 (hyperthreaded) overclocked cores? That's is why I chose this board. I don't need ECC, and I'm tired of (and pissed off at) slow Zeons and their crazy price points. SNIP...
Click to expand...

Other ASUS X99 boards support the I7-5960x as well - The WS is not the only option to get 16 hyper-threaded overclocked cores.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Not sure Overclock-ability even needs to be taken into account in such cases. If you are not running a data center/server/or some other application that takes advantage of a multi-CPU configuration or more logical cores than are available in the E5-1xxx series then there is no point in choosing an E5-2xxx series chip - unless you just happen to have it already. If I was looking to purchase a new CPU I don't think I would choose a Xeon processor at all unless I needed ECC RAM for a critical workstation application. On the other hand, I don't know why anyone would choose a WS motherboard (subject of this thread) if they were not in need of a Xeon with ECC RAM support - but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that simple. E5-1xxx series is up to 8 cores, E5-2xxx series is up to 18 cores. So up to 8 cores it is clear: only E5-1xxx makes sense for single socket mobos. Above 8 and up to 18 cores cores it depends on the loads but one has to note that typically more cores -> lower clock. When one takes overclocking possibility optimal processor selection becomes even more sensitive. For example overclocked E5-1xxx processor will easily beat locked E5-2xxx processors in applications not realying on many threads. On the other hand, with very many threads high core E5-2xxx processors might be better buy even for single socket mobos.
> Though my practical background in this field is only from running overclocked 8-core Xeon E5-1680v3 with 128 GB ECC RAM in the X99-E WS mobo.
Click to expand...

Isn't that what I said?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> For those of you on the NewEgg mailing list, they have select motherboards on sale today with code EMCASAV38, the X99-E WS is on that list and you can get it today for $430 + shipping with the code.
> 
> I picked mine up today with the code.


That's a good price, very tempting. Should I go for door number one at a discount or hold out for door number USB 3.1? By tomorrow I will have received all my other components. Hmm...

Perhaps this is an indication they are clearing inventory in preparation for the arrival of the refreshed WS.


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Other ASUS X99 boards support the I7-5960x as well - The WS is not the only option to get 16 hyper-threaded overclocked cores.


You're correct. I misspoke. Have a zillion internets - my treat. Oh, if you have the luxury of time, wait for USB 3.1 - it HAS to be better than 3.0, which I've come to despise over the past few years for all of it's fragmented immaturity and general nonchalance (although X99 seems to finally be getting it "right").

Continual zaniness from this treasure of a mobo - I still can NOT for the life of me get the damn BIOS to save my preferred boot drive settings (Mushkin MKNP44SC960GB) no matter how many times I manually dial it in. F10 cheerfully informs me there've been no BIOS changes to be saved and, sure as $#!#, every reboot it defaults back to the Intel (bad X99 WS - BAD!







).

I'll laugh (more) about this once I figure it out - by no means a deal breaker but wow what a PITA...


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> You're correct. I misspoke. Have a zillion internets - my treat. Oh, if you have the luxury of time, wait for USB 3.1 - it HAS to be better than 3.0, which I've come to despise over the past few years for all of it's fragmented immaturity and general nonchalance (although X99 seems to finally be getting it "right").
> 
> Continual zaniness from this treasure of a mobo - I still can NOT for the life of me get the damn BIOS to save my preferred boot drive settings (Mushkin MKNP44SC960GB) no matter how many times I manually dial it in. F10 cheerfully informs me there've been no BIOS changes to be saved and, sure as $#!#, every reboot it defaults back to the Intel (bad X99 WS - BAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I'll laugh (more) about this once I figure it out - by no means a deal breaker but wow what a PITA...


I've got time to wait I guess as my P9X79 WS is still doing fine - though I am looking forward to speeding up my FEA workflow with faster stuff - never had a lick of trouble with it. Funny thing is I've never really had much use for USB other than the occasional flash drive file transfer via 2.0. Figure I would just hold out for the latest iteration of the WS since I've come this far with everything else.

Hope you work that problem out and please let us know what you learn - we all need help with new tech.


----------



## switchblade

This is a noob question but just wanted to verify if this is correct. Can i connect a 6pin PCIe auxiliary power connector to the 6pin EATX 12v connector above the PCIe slot?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *switchblade*
> 
> This is a noob question but just wanted to verify if this is correct. Can i connect a 6pin PCIe auxiliary power connector to the 6pin EATX 12v connector above the PCIe slot?


Yes, I connected it and no explosion







. Another question is why to connect it. This connector apparently plays role when there are many heavy duty cards in the PCIe slots.


----------



## Cr4zy

It's to supply additional power to the PCI-E lanes if you're using demanding GPU setups, 3-4 way SLI/Xfire


----------



## cmpxchg8b

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/

Update is on its way?

(sorry if this is old news - 140+ pages is a lot to read)


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> 
> Update is on its way?
> 
> (sorry if this is old news - 140+ pages is a lot to read)


Not old news


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Any issues with your boards? Mine is running perfect, it was bought at release as well (bought it of a friend of mine later)

Using my 5820K. This will not be 5Ghz stable :/ testet up to 1.5V just for fun. Not a chance. Well well, 4.9Ghz at 1.4V is not that bad. using 4.75Ghz 1.33V for 24/7 now, and the 980s are running 1557/2004Mhz.

I dont need all those features this board packs, but its a good overclocking board despite its being a server board, might haft to do with the large amount of vrms and such.

One question though. the 5820K has 28 lanes, but this board packs 2x PLX chips, 4-way sli cannot be obtained?

Thanks!


----------



## louiebh

is usb 3.1 anything to write home about? the 3.1 version of this x99e ws functionally different or make our previous version obsolete? from what im seeing atm you just get a pcie 3.1 card to install to bring it update with the new bios?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> 
> Update is on its way?
> 
> (sorry if this is old news - 140+ pages is a lot to read)


Interesting! Not showing up on the ASUS US site yet: http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Intel_Platform_Products


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> is usb 3.1 anything to write home about? the 3.1 version of this x99e ws functionally different or make our previous version obsolete? from what im seeing atm you just get a pcie 3.1 card to install to bring it update with the new bios?


The new WS has onboard (built-in) USB 3,1, not AIC. Don't believe it makes previous iteration obsolete, you could install the AIC on previous boards if you want USB 3.1.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Yes, USB 3.1 connectors are in teal color at the back side of X99E-WS - that's how you can tell them from blue USB 3.0 connectors. No separate card. In fact a card would not even work with 4 GPU config which is a big feature of this m/b.


----------



## renotse

I put together a home lab system based the x99-E WS. Built on a custom Spotswood Tech Station: (Shameless plug for Rich Chomiczewski) [email protected] He really does some awesome design and precision work. Give him a look.

https://twitter.com/SpotswoodCC_LLC

And it is great. I installed the 5930k cpu, 32 GB ram, updated the Bios installed 512Gb 850 Pro SSD and SM951 256G m.2, , 3x7970 in crossfire (working on 3 more) but will need to add another 1250 PSU. My current Seasonic 1250 handles the MB, 3x7970 GPUs, and all current peripherals without problems. While Benchmarking I got 130+ fps in crossfire and 5000+ score on Unigine Valley Benchmark set on utra (bursts over 220FPS) no overheating or instability of any kind.

In the final configuration I'll be running 1 7970 on the MB and the other 5 on a upper tier connected by powered PCIe risers. I don't do any gaming. This system is for home virtualization lab ( ESXI if I can get it to play well with the hardware and on the M.2) otherwise I'll run VMware workstation on Windows

I still have to sort out what I want to do for a storage array but from the images and video you can see I have the real estate to do what I want.

It will have 2 or 3 custom water loops, depending on what I see on the thermal stress tests.


http://www.spotswoodcomputercases.com/images/JimsThreeTierSmallATXOpenframeTechStationv5.mp4

The SM951 gave me a fit but I ironed it out.

SM951 saga:

Pros : Really fast, small, motherboard attached, and bleeding edge tech. Boots on Asus X99-E WS and runs like a scalded Ape. It took quite a while to sort out but it is worth it.

This drive is an OEM laptop drive but can be installed in Desktops with the latest PCIe 3.0 M.2 and UEFI support.

Cons : Samsung OEM product, not sold as retail so Samsung offers little no support so you have to have pretty advanced skills to get this to run as Windows boot drive. Don't buy this and expect it to be plug and play.

Other Thoughts : The SM951 won't show in Asus x99 BIOS as boot drive when first attached. But it will show in BIOS after you have sucessfully installed Windows on it so be patient. You will see it during the windows install when you are prompted to select the drive location for your new Windows install but you might get an error message that Windows can't install on it. I tried many times and failed at this point.

The trick for me (not in the guides) was to first attach the SM951 to the MB along with a proven boot drive with Windows 8.1. Then boot the system with the proven Windows 8.1 install. Then use Windows Disk Management to initialize the SM951 as GPT (or convert to GPT if MBR exists). Remember the SM951 and the USB boot drive need to be GPT and UEFI.

Now install Windows 8.1 to the SM951 from a bootable USB (GPT + UEFI) Windows 8.1 ISO made by Rufus or Windows Bootable Image Creator (see guides below). In order for Windows to install at this point the SM951 needs to show as unallocated space. If you get an Error trying to select the SM951 as disk just use ADVANCED to delete the volume on the sm951 and it will show as unallocated space.

Good guide here for Asus X99: (Format in GPT and do everything in UEFI)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJfn4PvbF1p81ylKphGUjDw

Good Guide here to create bootable USB using Windows Bootable Image Creator






Good guide here for generic Bios and bootable USB Windows Installer using Rufus


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*


Looks a little familiar..


----------



## renotse

Don't you just love Spotswood work? how long have you had that rig? What kind of riser cables do you use?

My rack is modular. Each teir can be removed to access the one below. Really make the build fun, instead of working in cramped cases with all kinds of heat problems.

I like the fact that if I'm doing some tough benching I can add fans just about anywhere I need them in a mater of minutes.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> It's to supply additional power to the PCI-E lanes if you're using demanding GPU setups, 3-4 way SLI/Xfire


That brings the question what is the maximal power rating of this mobo for PCIe power supply. According to PCIe specs, power consumption of single PCIe slot is 75W max. With 7 slots it would be then total 525 W max PCIe power consumption which fully justifies the existence of additional connector . But is it really so or maybe Asus cuts corners and assumes nobody will put 7 cards, each consuming 75W??? Maximum allowed PCIe power consumption would be then limited e.g. to 300 W.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Looks a little familiar..


Yeah, but still no 7 cards







.


----------



## renotse

You can't stack 7 PCIe cards on this board. At least not double wides. 4 double wides is max, and that blocks all the connectors and switches on the outer edge. So 4 doubles is not really doable.

If you use risers to get the cards above the bus then you can get maybe 6 pcie doubles, but then you can use externally powered risers, so I don't see PCIe power as an issue


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Yeah, but still no 7 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll test the new mobo one of these days...months...years...
?


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> You can't stack 7 PCIe cards on this board. At least not double wides. 4 double wides is max, and that blocks all the connectors and switches on the outer edge. *So 4 doubles is not really doable.*
> 
> If you use risers to get the cards above the bus then you can get maybe 6 pcie doubles, but then you can use externally powered risers, so I don't see PCIe power as an issue


Five GPUs work fine folding 24x7 w/non-powered risers. 3m risers...expensive, but work great.

Wasn't able to get either six or seven cards to work on the Rev1.0 mobo, but I have the Rev1.1 waiting for test.

I also received an RMA for the 1.0 but didn't didn't get it out due to a death in the family, but Asus thinks it's bad enough to RMA it. Need to get it done before the year is up.


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Looks a little familiar..


Both from the same "family."


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Not sure Overclock-ability even needs to be taken into account in such cases. If you are not running a data center/server/or some other application that takes advantage of a multi-CPU configuration or more logical cores than are available in the E5-1xxx series then there is no point in choosing an E5-2xxx series chip - unless you just happen to have it already. If I was looking to purchase a new CPU I don't think I would choose a Xeon processor at all unless I needed ECC RAM for a critical workstation application. On the other hand, I don't know why anyone would choose a WS motherboard (subject of this thread) if they were not in need of a Xeon with ECC RAM support - but that's just my opinion.


Reason I chose the Xeon over an i7 because of more CPU cores. And for a 16xx v3 Xeon for able to overclock the CPU but stick with the ECC 2133 memory for a single core faster CAD and the rest of ect..
There are no different in gaming too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentdark45*
> 
> I've tried this and the computer fails to boot (gets stuck in diagnostic mode with the blue motherboard light blinking). My cpu multiplier is also locked to 34.
> 
> Everything is fine until I touch that ram setting. The ram is definitely rated to 2666mhz and even has an xmp profile for 2800mhz.
> 
> Could this be something to do with the xeon not liking high speed ram?


The 10 core 3.1GHZ with 3200 ram from G skills ran just fine with me. I couldn't overclock the CPU but I can on the BLCK I push it over 111.1 and made sure the ram was on lower Dram setting but it will upper the memory speed because of the BLCK. You might want to try what I did.









But if you guys are into more higher overclocking don't forget to turn on the the Switch Jumper setting for extra voltages that are made to run more TDP for the VRM for power into the CPU socket. And don't forget to change it to extreme VRM setting from the BIOS too.

Damn I want to water cool so BAD!! someone donate me 2,000 gram lol..


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

But if they added one more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Five GPUs work fine folding 24x7 w/non-powered risers. 3m risers...expensive, but work great.
> 
> Wasn't able to get either six or seven cards to work on the Rev1.0 mobo, but I have the Rev1.1 waiting for test.
> 
> I also received an RMA for the 1.0 but didn't didn't get it out due to a death in the family, but Asus thinks it's bad enough to RMA it. Need to get it done before the year is up.


Let me ask you something did you add a M.2 SSD in it? This might take away the ability for not adding two more card?


----------



## MXracer

Just a quick note, on my RMA experience. After constant shutdowns my X99E-WS died producing a thin smoke, and i decided to RMA it. Monday morning I send the email, next day by afternoon I had it already! That was a real "next day" delivery, and I'm impressed. Now I have to send the old one back, and finally start enjoy my X99...


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MXracer*
> 
> Just a quick note, on my RMA experience. After constant shutdowns my X99E-WS died producing a thin smoke, and i decided to RMA it. Monday morning I send the email, next day by afternoon I had it already! That was a real "next day" delivery, and I'm impressed. Now I have to send the old one back, and finally start enjoy my X99...


That is unusually good


----------



## BlackSpark

Hi everyone,

So I have a technical issue which has been bugging me for a while now. First let's outline my system and its components before explaining the issue.

*System Components and config:*

I have an Asus X99E-WS workstation motherboard with the following connected:

5960X
32GB of DDR4 Corsair LPX 2133MHz
Asus CrossFire 290X
2x Samsung 840Pro 256GB SSD's in RAID 0 - connected to 2 onboard SATA ports using the Intel RAID
1x Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD - connected to an onboard SATA port
1x Kingston 120GB - connected to an onboard SATA port
1x 2TB - connected to an onboard SATA port

1x Adaptec 5805 3Gbps 8 port RAID card in one of the PCIe slots - no (logical) drives connected or configured
1x Adaptec 3805 3Gbps 8 port RAID card in another PCIe slot - 6 HDDs connected, no logical drives configured

I am running Windows 8.1 with all the latest drivers available installed.
I have the Adaptec Storage Manager installed as well.

In the BIOS I have the Intel RAID enabled and IRST also enabled. The Intel RAID is the boot drive.

When I boot, all RAID cards are recognised indicating the respective drives connected and the logical drives also indicated (where applicable).

*Now here is the issue:*
With the Intel RAID running and not other logical RAID devices configured the system boots into Windows normally without issue.
When I configure a logical device on the Adaptec 3805 RAID card and reboot, the Adaptec RAID card recognises and installs the RAID BIOS without issue showing the drives connected.
The system then proceeds to continue POST operations but then boots into the UEFI as if it cannot find a boot drive.
I attempt to change the boot priority back to the Intel RAID0 array boot devices but cannot. It does not allow the selection of the Intel array. It does not even provide me with the option to boot to the Adaptec array.

I have to delete the Adaptec array totally and reset to defaults in the UEFI, then reboot into UEFI change to RAID and make the Intel RAID a first priority boot device and then everything works without issue and I can login to Windows.

*** is going on here? Do I have too many RAID arrays / cards? This shouldn't be the case in my mind. It doesn't matter which PCIe slot I install the Adaptec card(s) I encounter the same problem.
I would like to get my 2nd and 3rd array up and running as I have around 30TB of data which I split into Critical data, Media / Content and Apps.

What are your thoughts? This UEFI is the bane of my life sometimes









Help is appreciated.


----------



## Ypsylon

Hmm I think problem lies with Adaptec Runtime BIOS vs Intel RAID BIOS. Did you try to boot without 5805 card? Did you try to boot with Runtime BIOS disabled on 3805? After disabling it shouldn't work as bootable device and controller should release boot control to the motherboard (selecting boot priority). Loading few BIOSes can confuse the hell of mobo if RAID on mobo is also active. From my experience (SCSI/2/5 series and now 71605 for simpler management) I never had problems between cards, but motherboard RAID that's another story. Pretty much because of that I only run DVD off it.

And yes UEFI is a biatch, worse thing ever developed for motherboards.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I have a technical issue which has been bugging me for a while now. First let's outline my system and its components before explaining the issue.
> 
> *System Components and config:*
> 
> I have an Asus X99E-WS workstation motherboard with the following connected:
> 
> 5960X
> 32GB of DDR4 Corsair LPX 2133MHz
> Asus CrossFire 290X
> 2x Samsung 840Pro 256GB SSD's in RAID 0 - connected to 2 onboard SATA ports using the Intel RAID
> 1x Corsair Force GT 240GB SSD - connected to an onboard SATA port
> 1x Kingston 120GB - connected to an onboard SATA port
> 1x 2TB - connected to an onboard SATA port
> 
> 1x Adaptec 5805 3Gbps 8 port RAID card in one of the PCIe slots - no (logical) drives connected or configured
> 1x Adaptec 3805 3Gbps 8 port RAID card in another PCIe slot - 6 HDDs connected, no logical drives configured
> 
> I am running Windows 8.1 with all the latest drivers available installed.
> I have the Adaptec Storage Manager installed as well.
> 
> In the BIOS I have the Intel RAID enabled and IRST also enabled. The Intel RAID is the boot drive.
> 
> When I boot, all RAID cards are recognised indicating the respective drives connected and the logical drives also indicated (where applicable).
> 
> *Now here is the issue:*
> With the Intel RAID running and not other logical RAID devices configured the system boots into Windows normally without issue.
> When I configure a logical device on the Adaptec 3805 RAID card and reboot, the Adaptec RAID card recognises and installs the RAID BIOS without issue showing the drives connected.
> The system then proceeds to continue POST operations but then boots into the UEFI as if it cannot find a boot drive.
> I attempt to change the boot priority back to the Intel RAID0 array boot devices but cannot. It does not allow the selection of the Intel array. It does not even provide me with the option to boot to the Adaptec array.
> 
> I have to delete the Adaptec array totally and reset to defaults in the UEFI, then reboot into UEFI change to RAID and make the Intel RAID a first priority boot device and then everything works without issue and I can login to Windows.
> 
> *** is going on here? Do I have too many RAID arrays / cards? This shouldn't be the case in my mind. It doesn't matter which PCIe slot I install the Adaptec card(s) I encounter the same problem.
> I would like to get my 2nd and 3rd array up and running as I have around 30TB of data which I split into Critical data, Media / Content and Apps.
> 
> What are your thoughts? This UEFI is the bane of my life sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help is appreciated.


Well I am going to try to help you.

Ok Question I am going to ask. Are you booting an OS on the Intelx99 SATA RAID?

If so then you would need to go ahead and take out both PCIe Adaptec RAID card out.
When booted up with the Intel RAID 0 make sure you have windows driver can used windows driver for Linux even windows server too from the website http://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/
Download both USB and SATA driver installed them. When you got 4 driver of the driver installed it should look like this

I have already installed an extra RAID card in this picture.



Now reboot your computer add one of the Adaptec RAID card and boot to windows make sure it installed the driver for that
Reboot and then add the next RAID card. Start up windows and add another driver for that card.

Restart the system Boot into BIOS

In the BIOS there are some area to set up a BOOT for your device
This is where you need to disable the BOOT for both of the BOOT if you wanted to BOOT from the RAID card to load a OS from the RAID card



Next you need to Set up a BOOT key by clicking on each setting will ask for a Key setting.
When it boot it will ask for a for which Key to BOOT up your devices from



Set a Mode for your device boot. Each have a different boot setting for your card to be able to be read when booting up.



Hope this help. They do need an extra setting for a boot priority order function when adding a raid card in the BIOS

Plus when you are loaded a OS from the RAID card functions make sure you add the driver for each controller for your SATA


----------



## BlackSpark

Thanks for the responses everyone, I will give your suggestions a try.

@MasterCyclone3D Your solution seems to be the most logical.

In the picture below is my Device Manager screenshot. You will notice that that IDE ATA/ATAPI devices listed is just the Intel AHCI Contoller and no SATA ports which is strange to me.



I will download and install the drivers you mentioned again and verify that all SATA Ports are enabled in the BIOS and take a few screenshots. My UEFI BIOS version is 1003, so somethings look a little different to me but I am sure I will find all the settings you are making reference to.


----------



## BlackSpark

Ok so after many more hours of trying your suggestions I have found that the 5 series and below of Adaptec RAID card do not support UEFI motherboards. So this will not work - period.

Sadly I have to sell these off and get new cards.


----------



## Ypsylon

Wooo... I see that my decision to first dump 2/5 series before moving into UEFI boards was Headshot! Started with new cards instead new system and I didn't even consulted Adaptec's database for any info on the matter.

I'm sorry to hear you couldn't force cards to work on UEFI, but it confirmed my suspicions that it was BIOS (although it wasn't a conflict I predicted) related and not driver issue. From my perspective I can now (more) smoothly move into X99 from X58. To use cliché: learning something new every day.

Good luck in your upgrade. I can only assure you that if you decide to go with 7 series, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> Wooo... I see that my decision to first dump 2/5 series before moving into UEFI boards was Headshot! Started with new cards instead new system and I didn't even consulted Adaptec's database for any info on the matter.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you couldn't force cards to work on UEFI, but it confirmed my suspicions that it was BIOS (although it wasn't a conflict I predicted) related and not driver issue. From my perspective I can now (more) smoothly move into X99 from X58. To use cliché: learning something new every day.
> 
> Good luck in your upgrade. I can only assure you that if you decide to go with 7 series, you won't be disappointed.


I will unfortunately have to go with Intel (LSI) RAID cards this time around as Adapatec has all but disappeared from my country's retail and /e-tail shelves...


----------



## Ypsylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> I will unfortunately have to go with Intel (LSI) RAID cards this time around as Adapatec has all but disappeared from my country's retail and /e-tail shelves...


Well we are in the same boat. All I could buy in here were "golden oldies" 2/3/5/6 series. Wherever I asked about 7 series answer was always the same: we don't know when distributor will offer 71605 in our region.

***?! I've said. These things are 2+ years on the market. Bought cables locally and card from AVIDES (via eBay) in Germany and never looked back.


----------



## Ypsylon

@BlackSpark

Hmm... Super-duper curious. Just reading ASUS-WS-E compatibility list and there it is *black* on white, in capital letters, device supported [ADAPTEC ASR-5805] + [ASR-2405]. WTH is going on?! It should work with this board mate. If Asus officially support them, but unofficially don't then it's one giant, stinky affair.

Never was fan of Asus, had plethora of issues with Asus logo on it (boards and routers to name just two). Just circling over WS-E to replace my now venerable X58, but this example is super silly. I think I will opt for more mainstream board than Asus WS.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> @BlackSpark
> 
> Hmm... Super-duper curious. Just reading ASUS-WS-E compatibility list and there it is *black* on white, in capital letters, device supported [ADAPTEC ASR-5805] + [ASR-2405]. WTH is going on?! It should work with this board mate. If Asus officially support them, but unofficially don't then it's one giant, stinky affair.
> 
> Never was fan of Asus, had plethora of issues with Asus logo on it (boards and routers to name just two). Just circling over WS-E to replace my now venerable X58, but this example is super silly. I think I will opt for more mainstream board than Asus WS.


Hello

Set the necessary WE UEFI settings to legacy only and the Adaptec card should work. This is a limitation of the RAID card and has nothing to do with the motherboard.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey.

I wonder about a thing. I run a 5820K and this mobo. would 4-way 980s still be doable considering this board got 2 PLX chips? I am thinking for gaming, and folding. I think i saw someone put 5 970`s on this. But as long as they would have gotten 8x each. even with a 5820K sli could be doable (4-way)

If i am correct?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@GreedyMuffin - yes, this m/b supports 4-way SLI with 5820k.

Minimum SLI requirement is 8x PCIe lanes per card, and X99-E WS supports 16x lanes per card even with 5820k and 4 cards.


----------



## rbbunmc

Hi guys and gals, I am working on my first build and have hit a snag. I apologize if this is an easy answer and posted around the web, but I have searched hard with no luck... I'll first describe my build and then the problem...

Build

Asus X99-E WS
Intel 5960x
EVGA OC Titan X
Ripjaws 4 2800 64GB kit
Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
Corsair h110i GT
Corsair AX1500i
Coolermaster Cosmos 2
2x Samsung 28" 4k monitors

Problem

CPU and Video Card fire up beautifully, but I receive a Q-Code 53 for memory incompatibility. Asus suggests to HOLD memtest button until led blinks to attempt pushing the cpu to read the memory. I've done this, but the second I press memtest, the PC reboots, blinks several times and powers down for good. My obvious guess would be incompatible memory, time to swap it out. However, I have seen posts in other forums outdated posts where people had the same core build as mine and were successful booting with the 32gb and 64gb 2800 ripjaws kits. I haven't come across anybody getting a 53 code with them. Do I need to update to a specific bios or any other suggestions? I would love to be able to boot and see something pop up on my monitor







Thanks!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @GreedyMuffin - yes, this m/b supports 4-way SLI with 5820k.
> 
> Minimum SLI requirement is 8x PCIe lanes per card, and X99-E WS supports 16x lanes per card even with 5820k and 4 cards.


That is amazing!







Then i might pick up a third card now, and a fourth when its dirtcheap.

+rep, Thank you!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> i might pick up a third card now, and a fourth when its dirtcheap.


Way to go!







All watercooled, I would assume?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Way to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All watercooled, I would assume?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Here`s a picture of my rig in the spoiler.

Nah. I need another rad, fittings, mroe fans, new case and gpu block and backplate just for the one extra card^^

It will be on Air, but since i cant afford another radiator the 980s currently is on the 55¤C range, and cpu on the 65-70¤C range. When folding and gaming. So if i can get my hands on a 980 G1 the temps will be about 65¤C (it was like that on the bottom card when both my 980 G1`s was on air.







)

About the fourth, Yes indeed. I will end up using a riser of some sort and jalla mount it somewhere until i can get money for a new case, this case is excellent and a gift, so i really dont want to get rid of it ^!^


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey.
> I wonder about a thing. I run a 5820K and this mobo. would 4-way 980s still be doable considering this board got 2 PLX chips? I am thinking for gaming, and folding. I think i saw someone put 5 970`s on this. But as long as they would have gotten 8x each. even with a 5820K sli could be doable (4-way) If i am correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @GreedyMuffin - yes, this m/b supports 4-way SLI with 5820k. Minimum SLI requirement is 8x PCIe lanes per card, and X99-E WS supports 16x lanes per card even with 5820k and 4 cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> That is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i might pick up a third card now, and a fourth when its dirtcheap.
> +rep, Thank you!


What you need for 4-way SLI are 4 PCIEx16 slots, otherwise cards can not be inserted. But you do not need X99-E WS with its x16 speed for this since it is an overkill, there is no need for PCIE 3.0x16 speed, x8 is sufficient (even x4 would do). This was shown numerous times in numerous places. In addition with current games 3- and especially 4-way SLI bring diminished returns. This will change with soon coming DirectX 12 and new games using it, then there will be significant preformance jump with each added card.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

But i changed my Asus X99-S for the WS card for free! A very kind friend of mine just wanted to change as he was upgrading the a R5E. Also, i dont really need more than 2 for gaming, but the extra card (Or two) is mainly just because i fold. ([email protected])

I hope to see a bump. I am really exited for win10, and dx12


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Set the necessary WE UEFI settings to legacy only and the Adaptec card should work. This is a limitation of the RAID card and has nothing to do with the motherboard.


I did, the card works without other RAID cards / Intel onboard RAID installed. That's where the problem lies. Once you install other RAID cards and use the onboard Intel RAID the UEFI gives issues. Legacy mode is enabled.
The UEFI / motherboard will not allow me to select the Intel RAID and set it to default boot device when other RAID Cards are installed. I can see the Intel RAID but have to manually select it as a boot device each time. Not ideal when others are using the same workstation.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ypsylon*
> 
> @BlackSpark
> 
> Hmm... Super-duper curious. Just reading ASUS-WS-E compatibility list and there it is *black* on white, in capital letters, device supported [ADAPTEC ASR-5805] + [ASR-2405]. WTH is going on?! It should work with this board mate. If Asus officially support them, but unofficially don't then it's one giant, stinky affair.
> 
> Never was fan of Asus, had plethora of issues with Asus logo on it (boards and routers to name just two). Just circling over WS-E to replace my now venerable X58, but this example is super silly. I think I will opt for more mainstream board than Asus WS.


The Asus board is not the problem here, more to do with the Adaptec card and it's inability to work in UEFI mode with the onboard RAID installed. I have seen that the Adaptec card prefers to be the bootable device.


----------



## BlackSpark

So I received my 400GB Intel 750PCIe NVMe SSD on Wednesday last but haven't installed it yet.
Have any of you gone through this process yet with this card on an X99-E WS?? If so which slot did you use?

I ask because I have 2x R9 290x's in slots 1 and 3. I am assuming that it would not make much of a difference as this motherboard has a PLX switch...

My installed config is:
5960x
Asus X99-e WS
32GB Corsair LPX 2133MHz RAM
2x Asus R9 290X DIrect CU II OC in slots 1 & 3
Intel 400GB PCIe NVMe 750 SSD in slot 7
2x Samsung 840 PRO on the on-board Intel RAID in RAID 0
1x Corsair ForceGT 240GB SSD
1x Kingston HyperX 120GB
1x 2TB HDD
1x BR-RE drive in AHCI mode


----------



## rakesh27

Guys...

Need some help... sorry about change of subject, ive oc my rig this is what ive done...

5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
Ram 32gb 8x4gb Quad Channel 16-16-16-36-2T rated 3200Mhz @ 2666Mhz v1.36
CPU Cache @ 4000Mhz v1.2

Temps are fine at load and idle, im very new to this Intel UEFI bios so many options where to start... i need help with CPU Cache, is this correct CPU Cache can be oc to or just below your CPU speed, however im unsure about voltage should it be below v1.35 for cache... is this safe...

Also ive left my LLC on auto, after check google, most people set it to extremem, on our board we have levels, so would this be level 9.... how does LLC work, im guessing that the system oc 10% more on voltage on your oc...

I would be grateful if you could help us out....

Also for ram what are safe voltages for that, my sticks are rated at v1.35 am i assuming stay between v1.35 and v1.4....


----------



## Eagle1911

Its pathetic they didn't include dust caps/covers for the I/O and PCI-slots, while the Sabertooth x99 has them all! I know Lian-Li is selling those plastic caps separately, but include only USB, eSATA and Firewire ones.


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Its pathetic they didn't include dust caps/covers for the I/O and PCI-slots, while the Sabertooth x99 has them all! I know Lian-Li is selling those plastic caps separately, but include only USB, eSATA and Firewire ones.


disagree,

Leave the fluff for that type of customer.

Put the $$$ into a better built MB.


----------



## Ruphix

New BIOS Update for X99-E WS Version 1102
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS*
> 
> Improve compatibility for some VGA cards.
> Improve compatibility for some memory module.


https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Arudinne

Registered an account to add that BIOS 1102 added Hyper-Kit support and it is working with my Intel 750 SSD.


----------



## moorhen2

Well i bit the bullet and ordered one, going to put it through its paces, due for delivery tomorrow, watch this space as they say.


----------



## louiebh

anyone received their waterblocks yet?


----------



## rakesh27

Anyone..

Has anyone used or experience wierdness with the esata ports at the back where the usb ports are.

I have a esata drive no matter what i try, windows seem not to detect not even bios, i know the drive works as ive used plenty on previous setup.

ive unplugged, powered on/off, rescan, redetect the drive and still nothing.

Is there an option bios to enable these or something as i can get to work with this board, its not a biggie if they dont as im using a esata to usb3.0 converter for now.

I would prefer to use the native esata connection on the mobo.

Anyone got any ideas ? thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys...
> 
> Need some help... sorry about change of subject, ive oc my rig this is what ive done...
> 
> 5960x @4.6Ghz v1.35
> Ram 32gb 8x4gb Quad Channel 16-16-16-36-2T rated 3200Mhz @ 2666Mhz v1.36
> CPU Cache @ 4000Mhz v1.2
> 
> Temps are fine at load and idle, im very new to this Intel UEFI bios so many options where to start... i need help with CPU Cache, is this correct CPU Cache can be oc to or just below your CPU speed, however im unsure about voltage should it be below v1.35 for cache... is this safe...
> 
> Also ive left my LLC on auto, after check google, most people set it to extremem, on our board we have levels, so would this be level 9.... how does LLC work, im guessing that the system oc 10% more on voltage on your oc...
> 
> I would be grateful if you could help us out....
> 
> Also for ram what are safe voltages for that, my sticks are rated at v1.35 am i assuming stay between v1.35 and v1.4....


1.32v for the cpu, using an AIO, hmm, you say your temps are fine, define fine for us.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Anyone..
> 
> Has anyone used or experience wierdness with the esata ports at the back where the usb ports are.
> 
> I have a esata drive no matter what i try, windows seem not to detect not even bios, i know the drive works as ive used plenty on previous setup.
> 
> ive unplugged, powered on/off, rescan, redetect the drive and still nothing.
> 
> Is there an option bios to enable these or something as i can get to work with this board, its not a biggie if they dont as im using a esata to usb3.0 converter for now.
> 
> I would prefer to use the native esata connection on the mobo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas ? thanks


I've had issues with the esata. It may be your was too old to work this board. My previous enclosure just would not work with those ports. I bought a new one and it worked, but it did not pass SMART info so I went USB 3.0 from there.


----------



## wirk

You may wish to enjoy the report about Liquid Extasy full cover water block for the X99-E WS







.


----------



## Arudinne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Anyone..
> 
> Has anyone used or experience wierdness with the esata ports at the back where the usb ports are.
> 
> I have a esata drive no matter what i try, windows seem not to detect not even bios, i know the drive works as ive used plenty on previous setup.
> 
> ive unplugged, powered on/off, rescan, redetect the drive and still nothing.
> 
> Is there an option bios to enable these or something as i can get to work with this board, its not a biggie if they dont as im using a esata to usb3.0 converter for now.
> 
> I would prefer to use the native esata connection on the mobo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas ? thanks


I've not had any issues with my board but the only eSATA drives I have are a Hitachi 500GB and a Hitachi 1TB drive, both are installed in Zalman ZM-VE200 enclosures.


----------



## field3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arudinne*
> 
> I've not had any issues with my board but the only eSATA drives I have are a Hitachi 500GB and a Hitachi 1TB drive, both are installed in Zalman ZM-VE200 enclosures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Anyone..
> 
> Has anyone used or experience wierdness with the esata ports at the back where the usb ports are.
> 
> I have a esata drive no matter what i try, windows seem not to detect not even bios, i know the drive works as ive used plenty on previous setup.
> 
> ive unplugged, powered on/off, rescan, redetect the drive and still nothing.
> 
> Is there an option bios to enable these or something as i can get to work with this board, its not a biggie if they dont as im using a esata to usb3.0 converter for now.
> 
> I would prefer to use the native esata connection on the mobo.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas ? thanks


no problems with an external bluray drive


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> CPU and Video Card fire up beautifully, but I receive a Q-Code 53 for memory incompatibility. Asus suggests to HOLD memtest button until led blinks to attempt pushing the cpu to read the memory. I've done this, but the second I press memtest, the PC reboots, blinks several times and powers down for good. My obvious guess would be incompatible memory, time to swap it out. However, I have seen posts in other forums outdated posts where people had the same core build as mine and were successful booting with the 32gb and 64gb 2800 ripjaws kits. I haven't come across anybody getting a 53 code with them. Do I need to update to a specific bios or any other suggestions? I would love to be able to boot and see something pop up on my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Recheck that you've placed the memory banks in the right combination of slots (see the manual ch. 1.2.4 on page 1-7). Mismatch would cause permanent Q-code 53 error, regardless of the Mem OK! button. This is a very common mistake that most people have done one time or another.

If everything's Ok and you still get Q-code 53, then I'd suggest that you test the memory banks individually, one by one (in the DIMM_D1 slot), to verify that each of them works. In addition, a MEMTEST86+ would be a good way of ensuring that your memory is Ok to begin with.

Good luck!


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> You may wish to enjoy the report about Liquid Extasy full cover water block for the X99-E WS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


See also my additional comment on using separate MB blocks from Liquid Extasy for the Asus X99-E WS board here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard#post_23977346


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> See also my additional comment on using separate MB blocks from Liquid Extasy for the Asus X99-E WS board here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard#post_23977346


It may be of interest to see comment to the comment, of course after reading the report first







.


----------



## rbbunmc

Thanks Willyk. I got her figured out shortly after. It was an 8 stick setup, but the MB was a little sensitive to sitting one of the sticks. After a couple times of taking the ram in and out, it got recognized.

I randomly came across a hidden(ish) page on tigerdirect that had the SM951 M.2 NVME 512gb on sale for $340 so picked one up and have Win8.1 running beautiful off it.

OC is stable at 4.5 Ghz on the 5960x and 64gb RIPJAWS4 2800 RAM kit is chipper at 2800 Mhz.

Anyone having issues with stability of OC on the board, keep at it. Initially the board and bios don't play nice, but once it clicks its very stable.


----------



## Margammor

Hi all.

My build is based on the X99-E WS and this one will be my primary workstation (photographer and videographer as well as 3D artist impressions). Components have come in, so I finished the build it. Case is a Lian Li PC-D600, PSU put in now (Corsair AX 1200i) and the WS is placed as well as the CPU.

Some questions?
- I want to put in a Thunderbolt EX card. The manual states that slot _X2 is auto switching for the Thunderbolt cards *defaulting then to x2 and no X8);
- My GPU occupies 2 slots, so I cannot use slot _X2 if I put the GPU in slot _X1
- It is now in slot X7

Anyone with the same confuguration and how it has been solved. I will put in 2-3 other PCIe cards (Muskin x 2 and a PCIe x4 M.2 Samsung XM951 card and an M.2 Samsung xp941 in the M.2 slot


----------



## louiebh

has anyone heardd anything on links to buy SM951 M.2 NVME 512gb ?


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> has anyone heardd anything on links to buy SM951 M.2 NVME 512gb ?


Here is where I found it hidden within tigerdirect. Arrived in 2 days and works perfect. $370 now. Not sure why the info/description is lacking. Guessing they are waiting on something?

http://m.tigerdirect.com/products/9715104


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> has anyone heardd anything on links to buy SM951 M.2 NVME 512gb ?


Got mine in Germany:

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/samsung-ssd-sm951-nvme-512gb-mzvpv512hdgl-00000-a1257071.html at Drive City. Arrived in 2 days.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm having issues with my motherboard. It was fine for over a month without a reboot. I moved the PC and now I'm trying to use it and I'm having the diag_dram, diag_hdd, and diag_cpu popping up randomly during startup. Any clue? Is my motherboard dying?


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Here is where I found it hidden within tigerdirect. Arrived in 2 days and works perfect. $370 now. Not sure why the info/description is lacking. Guessing they are waiting on something?
> 
> http://m.tigerdirect.com/products/9715104


im gonna see how much the eu ones cost just seen all the posts i might have to get it from here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Got mine in Germany:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/samsung-ssd-sm951-nvme-512gb-mzvpv512hdgl-00000-a1257071.html at Drive City. Arrived in 2 days.


when abouts did you purchase from drivecity? seems they are out of stock which sucks im not sure if i can purchase and have it delivered when its in stock though i do not understand a word of german dear me lol im from uk btw


----------



## Margammor

;-) I am from NL and speak German

My guess is that they are dropping in in small OEM amounts. When I ordered they had only 2 in stock.


----------



## moorhen2

Well my board arrived today as expected, with a few other bits, going over to Acrylic tubing, board is great, installed and set up no problems, flashed to 1102, same settings as my RVE, booted up no problems. Will see what the board can do over the next few days.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/20150601_180022.jpg.html

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture_1.jpg.html


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I just might end up selling this board just might.. I really do want the Z10PE-D16 WS. But might want to go with that full water block and my 10 core might able to overclock extremely well


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Well my board arrived today as expected, with a few other bits, going over to Acrylic tubing, board is great, installed and set up no problems, flashed to 1102, same settings as my RVE, booted up no problems. Will see what the board can do over the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/20150601_180022.jpg.html
> 
> http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture_1.jpg.html


nice enjoy man.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> See also my additional comment on using separate MB blocks from Liquid Extasy for the Asus X99-E WS board here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard#post_23977346


Nice very nice I want that water blocks bad


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm having issues with my motherboard. It was fine for over a month without a reboot. I moved the PC and now I'm trying to use it and I'm having the diag_dram, diag_hdd, and diag_cpu popping up randomly during startup. Any clue? Is my motherboard dying?


Since you moved the PC this indicates for the possibility of mechanical problem. There were reportsv of problems due to e.g. loose screw fixing the motherboard, maybe some connectors got loose, memory contact, check very carefully every element inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> I just might end up selling this board just might.. I really do want the Z10PE-D16 WS. But might want to go with that full water block and my 10 core might able to overclock extremely well


Which 10 core might be able to oveclock







? In general moving to dual-socket system is justifiable only when all maximum achievable power of single-socket is not enough. That includes i7/Xeon overclocking up to 4.5 GHz and RAM memory up to 128 GB.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *louiebh*
> 
> im gonna see how much the eu ones cost just seen all the posts i might have to get it from here
> when abouts did you purchase from drivecity? seems they are out of stock which sucks im not sure if i can purchase and have it delivered when its in stock though i do not understand a word of german dear me lol im from uk btw


ocuk are selling them, cheaper than anywhere else in the uk tight now on weekly offer.
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?keywords=sm591&_=1433267500946


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> My build is based on the X99-E WS and this one will be my primary workstation (photographer and videographer as well as 3D artist impressions). Components have come in, so I finished the build it. Case is a Lian Li PC-D600, PSU put in now (Corsair AX 1200i) and the WS is placed as well as the CPU.
> 
> Some questions?
> - I want to put in a Thunderbolt EX card. The manual states that slot _X2 is auto switching for the Thunderbolt cards *defaulting then to x2 and no X8);
> - My GPU occupies 2 slots, so I cannot use slot _X2 if I put the GPU in slot _X1
> - It is now in slot X7
> 
> Anyone with the same confuguration and how it has been solved. I will put in 2-3 other PCIe cards (Muskin x 2 and a PCIe x4 M.2 Samsung XM951 card and an M.2 Samsung xp941 in the M.2 slot


I can't directly answer your question, but if you haven't made the purchase here is my advice. Go Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB vs the multiple PCI-express. I am transferring large files and it's insanely fast. I can't imagine you'd see much improvement if any with PCI. Your biggest improvement would be running the OS but you have that covered with the M.2. I would only do the PCI if you want to run a second OS off it.

Also thunderbolt III at 40 Gb/s through USB type C was announced today by Intel. Thunderbolt II is cheap so not a huge loss in $ but you may be upgrading in a few weeks with the new thunderbolt standard if compatible on the X99-E WS. That's going to be my route.


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> ocuk are selling them, cheaper than anywhere else in the uk tight now on weekly offer.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?keywords=sm591&_=1433267500946


oooh i am literally confused as to which version it looks like the ahci version

the nvme version had product code: MZVPV512HDGL-00000

this one had the MZHP code start for the ahci version but the image they are using is the Nvme one














any insight


----------



## WillyK

Hi guys!

Just started working on my new X99-E WS rig with 64GB DDR4 RAM and i7-5960x CPU.

Whatever I do, the MB only recognizes 48GB of the RAM. However, when I run CPU-Z it gets all the 8 RAM modules, each with correct details! So it is the MB that cannot see the all 64GB for some reason.

A search around the web shows that many people have experienced similar problems with the X99 series from Asus and 64GB RAM, but there's no clear solution for that issue as far as I can see.

Needless to mention, I've gone thorough every possible action, including a full test of the individual memory banks, also with Memtest86+, and all of those are just fine. It's not a faulty RAM.

The memory in question is G.Skill 64GB complete kit, F4-2800C15Q2-64GRK, and I've tried both the XMP BIOS setting (at 2800) and using the default 2133 frequency (enabling OC settings in the BIOS), without any difference. Still only 48GB are recognized.

None 64GB memory kits are listed on Asus' QVL list at all, but exactly this model is listed as compatible in its 32GB variant, so this is as good as we get as long you want to use 64GB which ARE SUPPORTED according to Asus (actually up to 128GB RAM are supported in the Asus documentation.)

I've checked the CPU at it doesn't indicate any problems. I read that other people having this particular problem ended up with RMAing the board, but I kinda doubt it that the board is faulty (everything else seems to work), and I rather believe that this is a BIOS related configuration issue. I'm running the latest BIOS 1102 by the way.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Just started working on my new X99-E WS rig with 64GB DDR4 RAM and i7-5960x CPU.
> 
> Whatever I do, the MB only recognizes 48GB of the RAM. However, when I run CPU-Z it gets all the 8 RAM modules, each with correct details! So it is the MB that cannot see the all 64GB for some reason.
> 
> A search around the web shows that many people have experienced similar problems with the X99 series from Asus and 64GB RAM, but there's no clear solution for that issue as far as I can see.
> 
> Needless to mention, I've gone thorough every possible action, including a full test of the individual memory banks, also with Memtest86+, and all of those are just fine. It's not a faulty RAM.
> 
> The memory in question is G.Skill 64GB complete kit, F4-2800C15Q2-64GRK, and I've tried both the XMP BIOS setting (at 2800) and using the default 2133 frequency (enabling OC settings in the BIOS), without any difference. Still only 48GB are recognized.
> 
> None 64GB memory kits are listed on Asus' QVL list at all, but exactly this model is listed as compatible in its 32GB variant, so this is as good as we get as long you want to use 64GB which ARE SUPPORTED according to Asus (actually up to 128GB RAM are supported in the Asus documentation.)
> 
> I've checked the CPU at it doesn't indicate any problems. I read that other people having this particular problem ended up with RMAing the board, but I kinda doubt it that the board is faulty (everything else seems to work), and I rather believe that this is a BIOS related configuration issue. I'm running the latest BIOS 1102 by the way.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I have experienced similar occurrences and something to try if you haven't already would be to reseat the CPU in the socket and making sure not to over-tighten the CPU heat-sink when you secure it down.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I have experienced similar occurrences and something to try if you haven't already would be to reseat the CPU in the socket and making sure not to over-tighten the CPU heat-sink when you secure it down.


Thanks pal! Yepp, I saw your posting before and I've already tried that out, but unfortunately it didn't work for me. Probably the same symptom but different causes. Thanks anyway


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Thanks pal! Yepp, I saw your posting before and I've already tried that out, but unfortunately it didn't work for me. Probably the same symptom but different causes. Thanks anyway


No worries, thought it might help. If you have the motherboard installed in a case, maybe try reinstalling the motherboard might help. Outside of that, it might be a bad motherboard.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> The memory in question is G.Skill 64GB complete kit, F4-2800C15Q2-64GRK, and I've tried both the XMP BIOS setting (at 2800) and using the default 2133 frequency (enabling OC settings in the BIOS), without any difference. Still only 48GB are recognized.


Hi WillyK, I posted a reply to you earlier about the memory. I was having the same issue, and have the EXACT (RIPJAWS4 2800 64gb kit) same kit, so I know its compatible. I inserted 64gb and only 16gb was recognized. Here was how I solved the problem.

1. Up the DDR CHA/B CHC/D Volts to somewhere between 1.25V to 1.3V under manual settings, it defaults to <1.20.
2. Restart and see if BIOS recognizes the 64gb of RAM
3. If Not Recognized, take out all 8 sticks of ram.
4. Put all 8 sticks of ram in and push relatively hard on each individually after they are locked in. Do this along the entire stick of ram, you will notice they still aren't FULLY seated.
5. Restart your PC and see if RAM is recognized.
6. Keep taking out all 8 sticks of RAM and reinserting until the RAM is recognized.

I have seen people fix the issue with both Voltage increase and reseating. I succeeded be reseating. Once the sticks are recognized, the x99-E WS is much better at identifying it in the future and you will have no problems. The hardest part is getting the first recognition. I found that the RAM was very resistant to pushing and snug, making me think that removing and reinserting the memory multiple times, and the hard push is good to get contact. The voltage option might be indirectly solving the problem, by heating and expanding the RAM in the slot. Its funny, because once the RAM gets recognized by the MB it is no longer an issue in the future. Just keep at it and you will get it. Let me know if you need help on changing the voltage bios and I can walk you through where it is located and how to change it. Good luck!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Thanks pal! Yepp, I saw your posting before and I've already tried that out, but unfortunately it didn't work for me. Probably the same symptom but different causes. Thanks anyway


Try increasing VCCSA and ram voltage, and cache voltage, to give the IMC a helping hand, you need to set the boot voltage and eventual voltage, there is a chance the IMC cant handle 64gig of ram. Set DRAM training to "ignore", this will make sure all sticks are present at boot.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> No worries, thought it might help. If you have the motherboard installed in a case, maybe try reinstalling the motherboard might help. Outside of that, it might be a bad motherboard.


Thanks! Nope, it's still on my workbench. I haven't moved it in the case yet.
Btw, here's the big "paradox" illustrated, right off my desktop...


----------



## WillyK

Thanks for the quick response guys. Much appreciated!

I did try higher DRAM voltages, but I didn't take it up to 1.3V (default is 1.25 for this kit). I'll try that too, and play some more with VCCSA and the other voltages too.

However, I'd like to try the "repeated reseating" method first. Sounds interesting, and even though I did that once before, I haven't used much force on the modules and I haven't done that repeatedly.
Will keep you posted









Thanks, once again!


----------



## rakesh27

ok ive had this before when some sticks of ram wouldnt show up in windows, for me it was because i was pushing too hard my overclock on memory.

You see as i was trying to perfect my overclock i looked around in the dram timing screen of the bios and i saw a option called dram training.

It says something like if things are not right after all the checks it does at post eg memtest it will shut of some dram channels, hence the missing sticks.

For me i took another approach to reach my overclock on cpu and ram and changed my cpu strap, in turn i could push my ram to much higher speed all 8x4gb 32gb to 3000Mhz.

Another tip is turn of the asus default screen, this helps when PC is posting, as if you cant see all the ram at post youve got a quick chance to go into bios to play around before it even starts to think about loading windows.

If you are overclocking adjust cpu strap to 125 and reach your CPU speed that way and dont use xmp do it manually, you might have to adjust your speed and voltage for ram, i suspect you would already know this.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> ok ive had this before when some sticks of ram wouldnt show up in windows, for me it was because i was pushing too hard my overclock on memory.
> 
> You see as i was trying to perfect my overclock i looked around in the dram timing screen of the bios and i saw a option called dram training.
> 
> It says something like if things are not right after all the checks it does at post eg memtest it will shut of some dram channels, hence the missing sticks.
> 
> For me i took another approach to reach my overclock on cpu and ram and changed my cpu strap, in turn i could push my ram to much higher speed all 8x4gb 32gb to 3000Mhz.
> 
> Another tip is turn of the asus default screen, this helps when PC is posting, as if you cant see all the ram at post youve got a quick chance to go into bios to play around before it even starts to think about loading windows.
> 
> If you are overclocking adjust cpu strap to 125 and reach your CPU speed that way and dont use xmp do it manually, you might have to adjust your speed and voltage for ram, i suspect you would already know this.


Thanks a million! Makes sense. I've read a few posts from [email protected] commenting on using 125 strapping for higher memory stability between 2200-2600 (this board is allegedly special this way). I've already tried the XMP setting which automatically uses 125 strapping but it didn't make any difference. However, you have a good point about trying some variants manually and not using the XMP "as is" (I've had my share of issues with that too before). I'll definitely try out your suggestions too. Many thanks!


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> ok ive had this before when some sticks of ram wouldnt show up in windows, for me it was because i was pushing too hard my overclock on memory.
> 
> You see as i was trying to perfect my overclock i looked around in the dram timing screen of the bios and i saw a option called dram training.
> 
> It says something like if things are not right after all the checks it does at post eg memtest it will shut of some dram channels, hence the missing sticks.
> 
> For me i took another approach to reach my overclock on cpu and ram and changed my cpu strap, in turn i could push my ram to much higher speed all 8x4gb 32gb to 3000Mhz.
> 
> Another tip is turn of the asus default screen, this helps when PC is posting, as if you cant see all the ram at post youve got a quick chance to go into bios to play around before it even starts to think about loading windows.
> 
> If you are overclocking adjust cpu strap to 125 and reach your CPU speed that way and dont use xmp do it manually, you might have to adjust your speed and voltage for ram, i suspect you would already know this.


Oops


----------



## rbbunmc

Also what is bios showing, the 6 sticks (Windows) or 8 (CPU-Z) sticks?
If BIOS shows 8 sticks, it is Software related. I am guessing BIOS will show 6 though?


----------



## rakesh27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> 1.32v for the cpu, using an AIO, hmm, you say your temps are fine, define fine for us.


idle all cores at low 40's and load all cores at 55-65c... im gamer so its ok for me

i have the malaysian sample of this chip, i did hear these chips werent good at all..

i am using a Corsair 100i so i presume this is the best i can get with temps.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Also what is bios showing, the 6 sticks (Windows) or 8 (CPU-Z) sticks?
> If BIOS shows 8 sticks, it is Software related. I am guessing BIOS will show 6 though?


*HARD RESEATING DID THE TRICK! Thanks a lot buddy!*

I noticed that mounting the RAM modules in the slots made some weird "walking in the sand" sounds, but I didn't think much about it before. I'm not exactly sure what kind of connectors Asus uses on this board, (brushes?) but after a round with the vacuum cleaner, and repeatedly reseating each module 2-3 times and carefully shaking it a bit horizontally, ALL of the 64GB came up! PROBLEM SOLVED!



So now we now...







Brute force on poor contact quality works! Never had such a bizarre experience in my life!

Thanks very much for the fabulous response and all your help & time, guys! Overclock.net rulz


----------



## rakesh27

now that sounds wierd what you did to get them all working, We are glad that it is all working, all your ram sticks. Now go and overclock that beast and show off its full potential, may the force be with you, young padiwan...


----------



## Canis-X

Awesome good job folks!!


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> *HARD RESEATING DID THE TRICK! Thanks a lot buddy!*
> 
> I noticed that mounting the RAM modules in the slots made some weird "walking in the sand" sounds, but I didn't think much about it before. I'm not exactly sure what kind of connectors Asus uses on this board, (brushes?) but after a round with the vacuum cleaner, and repeatedly reseating each module 2-3 times and carefully shaking it a bit horizontally, ALL of the 64GB came up! PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> 
> 
> So now we now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brute force on poor contact quality works! Never had such a bizarre experience in my life!
> 
> Thanks very much for the fabulous response and all your help & time, guys! Overclock.net rulz


Walking sand is the perfect analogy, exactlly what it sounded/felt like for me.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone get their waterblocks yet? I ordered mine about a week and a half ago. 
Decided to go with the acrylic without the RoG logos. Would have driven me nuts (yeah, OCD, I know).


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone get their waterblocks yet? I ordered mine about a week and a half ago.
> Decided to go with the acrylic without the RoG logos. Would have driven me nuts (yeah, OCD, I know).


This was earlier in the thread; personally I am still waiting for my blocks, ordered early May.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard/0_40


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Since you moved the PC this indicates for the possibility of mechanical problem. There were reportsv of problems due to e.g. loose screw fixing the motherboard, maybe some connectors got loose, memory contact, check very carefully every element inside.
> Which 10 core might be able to oveclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? In general moving to dual-socket system is justifiable only when all maximum achievable power of single-socket is not enough. That includes i7/Xeon overclocking up to 4.5 GHz and RAM memory up to 128 GB.


Yes I know the new board just dual CPU reason might not overclock all that much but more cores and able to do more on the CPU side. But the 2687Wv3 10 core able to overclock the new BIOS update 1102 and lol huge improvement on these board. I had to change the VRM to extreme. If I had the water block I am sure I could turn the over voltage switch on and might go over 200 watts of power on that chip. Yea it a workstation chip alright! I am happy and lucky that I found it for 1858$ I might update my page later for a reviews. I want a water cooling so bad so I can show you guys what this bad boy can do.. But I don't have that kind of money and moving to water kind of scared me. if I fired it, It like throwing money down the drain like crashing a crossrocket.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone get their waterblocks yet? I ordered mine about a week and a half ago.
> Decided to go with the acrylic without the RoG logos. Would have driven me nuts (yeah, OCD, I know).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> This was earlier in the thread; personally I am still waiting for my blocks, ordered early May.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard/0_40


Yep, first block received, track the report. Made without the logos too. You will receive corrected version after my experience.

I am still not in position to make final judgement about cooling performance of this block. I have higher temps but maybe they are attributable to a problem in my loop.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yes I know the new board just dual CPU reason might not overclock all that much but more cores and able to do more on the CPU side. But the 2687Wv3 10 core able to overclock the new BIOS update 1102 and lol huge improvement on these board. I had to change the VRM to extreme. If I had the water block I am sure I could turn the over voltage switch on and might go over 200 watts of power on that chip. Yea it a workstation chip alright! I am happy and lucky that I found it for 1858$ I might update my page later for a reviews. I want a water cooling so bad so I can show you guys what this bad boy can do.. But I don't have that kind of money and moving to water kind of scared me. if I fired it, It like throwing money down the drain like crashing a crossrocket.


Do I make correct sense that you claim the Xeon E5-2687W v3 is overclockable??? That would be revelation since it was Intel canon all new dual-socekt Xeons are locked. Is there any source confirming this, or you just discovered it?

Now assuming that indeed the 10-core 2687 is overclockable the issue of course is what is the highest stable clock under full 10-core load and what kind of testing load is used. The issue here is comparison with sure-fire overclockable Xeon E5-1680 v3 (I know, I am running it). Since both chips have the same maximum dissipation power it results that 10 cores can not carry the same load as 8 cores under overclocking. Thus with overclocking there could be very small difference in performance between the both chips.

Regarding the watercoolling, there is nothing to be scary about if you use high-end ready loop like e.g. Corsair H110 GTX , all is ready for assembly.


----------



## moorhen2

Well the X99-E WS seems to be a great board, initial testing it seems to be just as good as the RVE, and my chip seems to require slightly less juice for the same oc, but will see how it goes with more testing, but so far it's a thumbs up.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture6354.jpg.html


----------



## Canis-X

Testing my new SSD out (400GB Intel 750). Unfortunately I was not able to get it to be stable as my OS drive. I think maybe another UEFI revision will fix it or possibly a new firmware or driver release for the drive. In any event I could not reliably get it to boot into the OS. So for now I'm just going to use it as my secondary drive to load my games on. I ran some benches on it in comparison to my 2x 256GB Samsung 840 Pros in RAID 0.

(S) = Samsung RAID 0
(I) = Intel 750

Anvil

S



I



AS SSD

S



I



ATTO

S



I



Crystal DiskMark

S



I


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Do I make correct sense that you claim the Xeon E5-2687W v3 is overclockable??? That would be revelation since it was Intel canon all new dual-socekt Xeons are locked. Is there any source confirming this, or you just discovered it?
> 
> Now assuming that indeed the 10-core 2687 is overclockable the issue of course is what is the highest stable clock under full 10-core load and what kind of testing load is used. The issue here is comparison with sure-fire overclockable Xeon E5-1680 v3 (I know, I am running it). Since both chips have the same maximum dissipation power it results that 10 cores can not carry the same load as 8 cores under overclocking. Thus with overclocking there could be very small difference in performance between the both chips.
> 
> Regarding the watercoolling, there is nothing to be scary about if you use high-end ready loop like e.g. Corsair H110 GTX , all is ready for assembly.


I would like to have that water block for the CPU and chipset and the Mosfet plus able to cool that PLX.

Yes. This chip is weird or it the BIOS. From this bios from 801 and 1102 BIOS I haven't try the other bios. Do not used XMP setting. It able to overclock but sometime it flakey like I put sync all core and put the multiplier it will overclock but the other 6 core will not will go up the other stay at 3.1 gHz and then when I overclock the per core it doesn't do anything.. But when I put back to Auto it goes 3.2 gHz.. Till I reset the BIOS it goes back to the 3.1 ghz on Auto. Then when I put the bclk at 100.1 to try to even out the speed and it goes 3101.01 and the bclk buss speed show on CPU-z 100.08 The clock is not even out to be right on the dot of 3.1 GZ it will go like 3098.9 on auto they need to get it right on the scale. I even put the 1650 CPU back on it the same way but the BIOS is able to sync core at whatever multiplier I put it on but per core it doesn't do anything for me.. If I put it at 100.1 on the bclk same way. 3501.01

But this weird part was if I lower the Dram ratio to 1600 on a 3200 DDR4 memory and I put the 110.1 or 111.1 on the bclk the multiplier goes up on all core from Auto on core ratio and the memory goes up in speed because of the bclk. Odd. But if I turn off turbo mode. And then go back to sync all core I as able to hit 3.8 gHz or 3.5 on all core. It was getting hot because I didn't have any water cool. I am using air. And I just went back to Auto on the core ratio and put the 100.1 on the bclk and it went to 3.2 ghz on all core and it does go down to 1201.1 when I am not doing anything just sitting there idling like a power management. And plus back to turbo mode on.

If they fix the BIOS issue then I would play with it more and plus if I had the full water block on it and then I would test the heck out of it. lol. I don't have any money to be able to water cool this down I might do the corsair water but idk. I am broke though. I wish I was rich to be able to do some fun.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Testing my new SSD out (400GB Intel 750). Unfortunately I was not able to get it to be stable as my OS drive. I think maybe another UEFI revision will fix it or possibly a new firmware or driver release for the drive. In any event I could not reliably get it to boot into the OS. So for now I'm just going to use it as my secondary drive to load my games on. I ran some benches on it in comparison to my 2x 256GB Samsung 840 Pros in RAID 0.
> 
> (S) = Samsung RAID 0
> (I) = Intel 750
> 
> Anvil
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> AS SSD
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> ATTO
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal DiskMark
> 
> S
> 
> 
> 
> I


Nice score dude.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Nice score dude.


Thank you sir! I wish that i could get it to run as my OS drive so that I could load all of my games on the RAID0, oh well, I'll have to re-evaluate it in a couple of months.


----------



## wirk

Perfect fit with the X99-E WS will be M.2 SSDs of up to 1 TB size and over 2.5 GB/s speed with PCIe 3.0x4/NVME which should arrive in a couple of months, prototypes were shown at Computex'15.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Perfect fit with the X99-E WS will be M.2 SSDs of up to 1 TB size and over 2.5 GB/s speed with PCIe 3.0x4/NVME which should arrive in a couple of months, prototypes were shown at Computex'15.


You can get the Samsung SM951 right now if you want that kind of performance. Amazon has the 512GB version for $460. Sure it is expensive, but I expect the price will come down as more m.2 drives with that interface become available.

I'll post the speeds I get once my x99-e WS gets here Friday (board #2, I blew up the 1st one being stupid







)


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> You can get the Samsung SM951 right now if you want that kind of performance. Amazon has the 512GB version for $460. Sure it is expensive, but I expect the price will come down as more m.2 drives with that interface become available.


SM951 read speed is closer to 2GB/s while the interface allows 3GB/s. Hopefully someone can make use of it. But is this not happens soon SM951 is the choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'll post the speeds I get once my x99-e WS gets here Friday (board #2, I blew up the 1st one being stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Can you provide details for others to be wiser







?


----------



## Creator

When SSDs start approaching those speeds, they're becoming as good as RAM disks. Even on my now primitive XP941, I overflowed the 32gb by a good 5gb once when I was running this CFD computation - and I didn't realize it until I look at the program at some point and saw I was "using" over 37gb of memory. The disk was getting hit hard, but it hardly took longer to compute as well.


----------



## Driftergtr2501

Where are people ordering the waterblock from?


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'll post the speeds I get once my x99-e WS gets here Friday (board #2, I blew up the 1st one being stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Can you provide details for others to be wiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My current build uses 2 power supplies for a bunch of reasons I won't get into, and I use the 2nd PSU as the auxiliary power for the graphics cards (the 6 pin 12 Volt motherboard connector on the Rampage IV Extreme). That setup works fine, and I drive 3 670s with it.

Unfortunately the x99-e WS does NOT like split power. Basically I had it all setup and working on the bench with a spare PSU, moved it into my main rig, turned it on and nothing happened (DIAG_CPU comes on, q-code stuck at 00). Take it out of the rig, put it back on the bench, and it's dead on the bench now.

Basically there was enough difference in the 2 PSUs (likely ground differential) to short something. So I ordered a new PSU to replace the 2 PSUs, and the replacement card arrives Friday.

I am just praying that I didn't kill the CPU itself as well.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Driftergtr2501*
> 
> Where are people ordering the waterblock from?


Some of us are trying blocks from http://www.liquidextasy.de/

I expect my blocks in a few weeks, it appears to be a guy doing fabrication runs every 4-5 weeks for the orders that have come in during that time.

One of the guys posted his first impressions here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard/0_40


----------



## Canis-X

I have two PSU's hooked up to my board and have not run across any issues. IMO, one of the things to make sure of when you have the build installed in a case is that both PSU's are grounded to the case otherwise you can run into troubles and can potentially kill components. If a case isn't capable of holding both PSU's then running a wire from one PSU to the other (using one of the four screw holes that secure the PSU to the case) is sufficient enough to ground the one that isn't installed in the case.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I have two PSU's hooked up to my board and have not run across any issues. IMO, one of the things to make sure of when you have the build installed in a case is that both PSU's are grounded to the case otherwise you can run into troubles and can potentially kill components. If a case isn't capable of holding both PSU's then running a wire from one PSU to the other (using one of the four screw holes that secure the PSU to the case) is sufficient enough to ground the one that isn't installed in the case.


The issue with running two PSUs is that if OCP trips, rail pull down sequencing can be out of ATX spec. This can have disastrous consequences for VRM stages when power sequencing is outside expected timing margins. Connecting the PSU grounds together would not be a cure for such scenarios.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The issue with running two PSUs is that if OCP trips, rail pull down sequencing can be out of ATX spec. This can have disastrous consequences for VRM stages when power sequencing is outside expected timing margins. Connecting the PSU grounds together would not be a cure for such scenarios.


What would be a proper solution then for systems that require more power than what is currently offered in a single PSU?


----------



## [email protected]

To find a single PSU


----------



## Praz

Hello

If a 1500W single power supply does not meet the power requirements a commercial grade PSU using a properly sized dedicated circuit will.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I have two PSU's hooked up to my board and have not run across any issues. IMO, one of the things to make sure of when you have the build installed in a case is that both PSU's are grounded to the case otherwise you can run into troubles and can potentially kill components. If a case isn't capable of holding both PSU's then running a wire from one PSU to the other (using one of the four screw holes that secure the PSU to the case) is sufficient enough to ground the one that isn't installed in the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The issue with running two PSUs is that if OCP trips, rail pull down sequencing can be out of ATX spec. This can have disastrous consequences for VRM stages when power sequencing is outside expected timing margins. Connecting the PSU grounds together would not be a cure for such scenarios.


I use a Caselabs case with dedicated dual PSU mounts, so they are in the same chassis and sharing the ground. If it isn't the ground it must be something else power related. The board is fried, although it must be in the board tracks as there was no smoke, no smell, and a visual inspection with a magnifying glass didn't reveal anything (at least to me).

When I put the build together 3 years ago there weren't a ton of PSUs over 1000 watts. I actually pull over 1000 watts today in my rig at load as measured from the wall so I had to do dual PSUs. Today there are tons of options and I went with EVGA's 1600 80 gold PSU for some future proofing.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I use a Caselabs case with dedicated dual PSU mounts, so they are in the same chassis and sharing the ground. If it isn't the ground it must be something else power related. The board is fried, although it must be in the board tracks as there was no smoke, no smell, and a visual inspection with a magnifying glass didn't reveal anything (at least to me).
> 
> When I put the build together 3 years ago there weren't a ton of PSUs over 1000 watts. I actually pull over 1000 watts today in my rig at load as measured from the wall so I had to do dual PSUs. Today there are tons of options and I went with EVGA's 1600 80 gold PSU for some future proofing.


I hear ya, mine was pulling more than the PCP&C 1200W Turbo could handle and I had to expand to accommodate.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If a 1500W single power supply does not meet the power requirements a *commercial grade PSU* using a properly sized dedicated circuit will.


Can you recommend some?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> My current build uses 2 power supplies for a bunch of reasons I won't get into, and I use the 2nd PSU as the auxiliary power for the graphics cards (the 6 pin 12 Volt motherboard connector on the Rampage IV Extreme). That setup works fine, and I drive 3 670s with it. Unfortunately the x99-e WS does NOT like split power. Basically I had it all setup and working on the bench with a spare PSU, moved it into my main rig, turned it on and nothing happened (DIAG_CPU comes on, q-code stuck at 00). Take it out of the rig, put it back on the bench, and it's dead on the bench now. Basically there was enough difference in the 2 PSUs (likely ground differential) to short something. So I ordered a new PSU to replace the 2 PSUs, and the replacement card arrives Friday. I am just praying that I didn't kill the CPU itself as well.


Now the question is HOW you connected the two PSUs? One PSU to the mobo and another to the graphics cards?


----------



## FreeElectron

Are two GTs (1150 rpm) placed around 30cm away facing the MB's Upper section (CPU, VRM and memory) enough to cool the motherboard (when highly overclocked) and RAM?


----------



## moorhen2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What would be a proper solution then for systems that require more power than what is currently offered in a single PSU?


SuperFlower make a 2000w psu, if that's not enough.


----------



## moorhen2

Been playing with this board some more, tweaking ram at the moment, pulled the timings in a bit, not to shabby I think, really liking this board.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture741_1.jpg.html


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Now the question is HOW you connected the two PSUs? One PSU to the mobo and another to the graphics cards?


While that scenario presents "less" risk than some of the others, there is still some risk in the case of abnormal shutdown, as current can flow via the PEG connector. Any sub rails that are tapped from the same power plane, will see it. Consider a VRM that utilizes 3.3, 5V and 12V rails to power a buck controller, drivers and FETs. If any of those rails shutdown before they should or out of expected sequence, it can damage the VRM array and supplied components. Some VRM solutions can handle more timing mismatch than others, but ultimately there is always risk for the GPU and there may in some cases be for the MB as well. When a PSU's OCP trips, the rails are supposed to pull down in parallel without knees or humps. Motherboard and VGA power circuitry is designed with those timing margins in mind.

-Raja


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> SuperFlower make a 2000w psu, if that's not enough.


Hello

The Leadex Platinum on a dedicated 220V circuit is definitely a valid option. That unit provides somewhere around 160A on the 12V rail.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> While that scenario presents "less" risk than some of the others, there is still some risk in the case of abnormal shutdown, as current can flow via the PEG connector. Any sub rails that are tapped from the same power plane, will see it. Consider a VRM that utilizes 3.3, 5V and 12V rails to power a buck controller, drivers and FETs. If any of those rails shutdown before they should or out of expected sequence, it can damage the VRM array and supplied components. Some VRM solutions can handle more timing mismatch than others, but ultimately there is always risk for the GPU and there may in some cases be for the MB as well. When a PSU's OCP trips, the rails are supposed to pull down in parallel without knees or humps. Motherboard and VGA power circuitry is designed with those timing margins in mind.
> -Raja


This is true, how about such gadget, at least it makes on-off simultaneous?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This is true, how about such gadget, at least it makes on-off simultaneous?


This would only help if the master PSU were the one that tripped - that is also assuming the delay is short. In cases where the secondary PSU is the one that trips, the primary would not shut off so you would still have potential for issues.


----------



## orthoceros

Hi there, does anyone know if more than 128GB RAM are possible using LRDIMMs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> You can also used 32x4 like the LRDIMM. But it won't do 8x16 it will do 6x16 LRDIMM.


If I understand this correctly, the board supports a 4x32GB=128GB LRDIMM config. However, 8x16GB =128GB LRDIMMs are not possible, although 8x16 RDIMMs are possible (as per official specifications when using a Xeon). Additionally, 6x16 LRDIMMs still seem to work. (Does anyone understand the hardware reason behind that?







)

*More importantly, does this imply that also 6x32GB LRDIMM modules = 192GB RAM are possible?* Thank you.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orthoceros*
> 
> Hi there, does anyone know if more than 128GB RAM are possible using LRDIMMs?
> If I understand this correctly, the board supports a 4x32GB=128GB LRDIMM config. However, 8x16GB =128GB LRDIMMs are not possible, although 8x16 RDIMMs are possible (as per official specifications when using a Xeon). Additionally, 6x16 LRDIMMs still seem to work. (Does anyone understand the hardware reason behind that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> *More importantly, does this imply that also 6x32GB LRDIMM modules = 192GB RAM are possible?* Thank you.


I thought it was 64GB max for non-ECC memory, and 128GB for ECC, with the 59x0 only supporting non-ECC.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This is true, how about such gadget, at least it makes on-off simultaneous?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This would only help if the master PSU were the one that tripped - that is also assuming the delay is short. In cases where the secondary PSU is the one that trips, the primary would not shut off so you would still have potential for issues.


Would then the solution be to use fully digitally configurable multirail PSUs like the Corsair AX series? The secondary PSU supplying graphics cards would have the PCIe lines set to trip when their power gets just too high. That would not turn off the master PSU but would prevent frying the card and spreading the problem to the motherboard. If the problem would be both in the mobo and graphics card(s) then both would trip.

BTW, PCIe specs say that maximum power via the slot is 75W and since the X99E-WS has 7 PCIe slots this makes 7x75W=525W of power which could be theoretically consumed from the motherboard by the PCIe slots alone. I understand that for high power PCIe demands there is auxilliary PCIe type connector near the CPU for supplying power used by the PCIe slots. Could this motherboard stand such power plus (overclocked) processor?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Would then the solution be to use fully digitally configurable multirail PSUs like the Corsair AX series? The secondary PSU supplying graphics cards would have the PCIe lines set to trip when their power gets just too high. That would not turn off the master PSU but would prevent frying the card and spreading the problem to the motherboard. If the problem would be both in the mobo and graphics card(s) then both would trip.


When one PSU trips, the fact the other PSU does not trip is the issue - moving the OCP trip point is not going to affect this behaviour.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> When one PSU trips, the fact the other PSU does not trip is the issue - moving the OCP trip point is not going to affect this behaviour.


Looks to me this is not so critical: When the primary/mobo PSU trips than the secondary also trips which is correct. The secondary PSU is only connected to to the auxilliary power supply connectors of the graphics cards. Thus if the secondary (configured as multirail) trips meaning that there is problem with one or more graphics cards it will only mean that graphics cards with problem are taken out of power but this should not have negative consequences to the mobo. This is based on my personal observation: once by mistake I had loose connector at the power supply cable to one of the graphics cards. What happened then when I booted the system was inscription coming out of nowhere on the screen "please connect graphics cable", this was I think coming from the graphics card itself even before the mobo bios bootup. I then corrected the loose connector and the system was fine.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I thought it was 64GB max for non-ECC memory, and 128GB for ECC, with the 59x0 only supporting non-ECC.


This is true, I have Xeon with 128 GB ECC and this works fine. Now I read that a new very similar Asus board with 4 RAM slots supports 4x32 GB DDR4 RAM which should mean that the X99-E WS should also support it. But then there is question why only 4x32 and not 8x32 GB filling all RAM slots? These are of course only theoretical questions at this point since it seems there are no certified DDR4 32 GB RAM modules (?).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Looks to me this is not so critical: When the primary/mobo PSU trips than the secondary also trips which is correct. The secondary PSU is only connected to to the auxilliary power supply connectors of the graphics cards. Thus if the secondary (configured as multirail) trips meaning that there is problem with one or more graphics cards it will only mean that graphics cards with problem are taken out of power but this should not have negative consequences to the mobo. This is based on my personal observation: once by mistake I had loose connector at the power supply cable to one of the graphics cards. What happened then when I booted the system was inscription coming out of nowhere on the screen "please connect graphics cable", this was I think coming from the graphics card itself even before the mobo bios bootup. I then corrected the loose connector and the system was fine.


It is not as critical, but not as "good" as a single PSU. The Aux power will remain constant when the 12V rail goes low. In such cases, if the VRM utilizes aux and 12V power, the shutdown sequence may be non ideal and the damage more catastrophic. If the secondary PSU is connected to more than one card, it would create chance of damage there also.


----------



## moorhen2

More testing today, looking nice and stable, great board.

http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture52525.jpg.html


----------



## orthoceros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I thought it was 64GB max for non-ECC memory, and 128GB for ECC, with the 59x0 only supporting non-ECC.


I think you are right with the limitation of the i7 CPUs (see the "physical memory" spec for the 5930K e.g. at cpu-world). Theoretically and maybe, a Xeon could handle 128GB UDIMM non-ECC RAM, though. By the way, there are two different forms of ECC RAM on the market: RDIMM and LRDIMM. 32GB LRDIMM modules exist, but RDIMMs already max out at 16GB per module...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I have Xeon with 128 GB ECC and this works fine. Now I read that a new very similar Asus board with 4 RAM slots supports 4x32 GB DDR4 RAM which should mean that the X99-E WS should also support it. But then there is question why only 4x32 and not 8x32 GB filling all RAM slots? These are of course only theoretical questions at this point since it seems there are no certified DDR4 32 GB RAM modules (?).


This is interesting; thanks. Yes, in the official QVL only modules up to 16GB are certified. But these are all RDIMMs; no LRDIMMs were tested. MasterCyclone3D has already confirmed that LRDIMMs work; more precisely, he states that 6x16GB LRDIMMs work, but (for some unknown reason) 8x16GB LRDIMMs did not work. High-quality 32GB LRDIMMs are already on the market, e.g. from Crucial (CT32G4LFQ4213), Kingston (KVR21L15Q4) or Transcend (TS4GHR72V1C). So, I wonder: *Is it maybe compatible to utilize six (ECC-)LRDIMMs with 32GB each in order to achieve 192GB RAM with a Xeon?* Or are more than 128GB an absolute no-go with this board?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Refreshed X99-E WS/USB3.1 showing up as available at a few outlets. Ordered one from anterespro.com on the 9th, shipped on the 10th via UPS Ground. Tracking shows in transit with scheduled delivery on the 17th.

So it's official. After embarking on accumulating my parts over the past months and waiting for the refreshed board, I'm now a X99-E WS/USB3.1 owner!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is not as critical, but not as "good" as a single PSU. The Aux power will remain constant when the 12V rail goes low. In such cases, if the VRM utilizes aux and 12V power, the shutdown sequence may be non ideal and the damage more catastrophic. If the secondary PSU is connected to more than one card, it would create chance of damage there also.


Nobody will say that single PSU is not better. Question is what to do if total power requirement is bigger than 2000W due to substantial number of graphics cards (beyond the 4-way SLI). Using multirail PSUs with controllable trip points looks like the best possible solution to the problem for which there is no ideal solution.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orthoceros*
> 
> I think you are right with the limitation of the i7 CPUs (see the "physical memory" spec for the 5930K e.g. at cpu-world). Theoretically and maybe, a Xeon could handle 128GB UDIMM non-ECC RAM, though. By the way, there are two different forms of ECC RAM on the market: RDIMM and LRDIMM. 32GB LRDIMM modules exist, but RDIMMs already max out at 16GB per module...
> This is interesting; thanks. Yes, in the official QVL only modules up to 16GB are certified. But these are all RDIMMs; no LRDIMMs were tested. MasterCyclone3D has already confirmed that LRDIMMs work; more precisely, he states that 6x16GB LRDIMMs work, but (for some unknown reason) 8x16GB LRDIMMs did not work. High-quality 32GB LRDIMMs are already on the market, e.g. from Crucial (CT32G4LFQ4213), Kingston (KVR21L15Q4) or Transcend (TS4GHR72V1C). So, I wonder: *Is it maybe compatible to utilize six (ECC-)LRDIMMs with 32GB each in order to achieve 192GB RAM with a Xeon?* Or are more than 128GB an absolute no-go with this board?


What I meant by the 32 GB DDR4 availability was _certified_ modules, if you look at the Crucial site they have compatibility check and it shows that the 32 GB CT32G4LFQ4213 is not compatible. This of course does not mean it is not compatible but it would require detailed analysis plus testing. Regarding the Xeon I do not see any sense in checking the 128GB with 4x32GB modules since 8x16GB ECC RAM is certified and tested. Entirely different issue is to analyze if 8x32GB=256GB is theoretically possible and if so, to test it. The 32GB RAM module is 550 bucks, the only way I can imagine such test is somebody has free access to these modules.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Nobody will say that single PSU is not better. Question is what to do if total power requirement is bigger than 2000W due to substantial number of graphics cards (beyond the 4-way SLI). Using multirail PSUs with controllable trip points looks like the best possible solution to the problem for which there is no ideal solution.


Maybe your usage scenario is too unique to have a good solution. In areas where things are used by enough people, sensible solutions exist instead of patchwork solutions,


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> I've had issues with the esata. It may be your was too old to work this board. My previous enclosure just would not work with those ports. I bought a new one and it worked, but it did not pass SMART info so I went USB 3.0 from there.


Do u guys use a Power Over eSATA cable or a ordinary eSATA cable together with a separate power cord (to power up the hdd's)? I need to know if the eSATA ports on the mobo provide 5v and 12v power.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Do u guys use a Power Over eSATA cable or a ordinary eSATA cable together with a separate power cord (to power up the hdd's)? I need to know if the eSATA ports on the mobo provide 5v and 12v power.


I do not think this board has power over esata, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> I do not think this board has power over esata, but I could be wrong.


U might be right since the manual doesn't mention anything like 'eSATAp', 'eSATApd' or 'powered eSATA' at all. I'll probably buy one of the Delock eSATApd PCI-E cards


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> SM951 read speed is closer to 2GB/s while the interface allows 3GB/s. Hopefully someone can make use of it. But is this not happens soon SM951 is the choice.
> Can you provide details for others to be wiser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Got my replacement board tonight and so I did a quick crystal disk mark test on my SM951.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Got my replacement board tonight and so I did a quick crystal disk mark test on my SM951.


Nice! I had to try it again on the current release and here are my results for my 400GB Intel 750 NVMe::


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe your usage scenario is too unique to have a good solution. In areas where things are used by enough people, sensible solutions exist instead of patchwork solutions,


Indeed, only some people have more than 2kW power requirement but on overclock.net this is not uncommon and the X99-E WS is the mobo of choice due to the 7 PCIe slots.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Got my replacement board tonight and so I did a quick crystal disk mark test on my SM951.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Nice! I had to try it again on the current release and here are my results for my 400GB Intel 750 NVMe::


That sounds almost too good to be true: The raw speed of the PCIe 3.0 line is 1 GB/s which gives 4 GB for the
PCIe 3.0x4. But with PCIe + NVME overheads the net data transfer is cited as 3.2 GB/s. So either there is some
massaging in the test or the Intel SSD achieves absolute maximum possible squeezing out last bits from the system.

The data for Samsung make me wanting to skip waiting on something speedier, no way I would sacrifice one PCIe
slot for a disc







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Indeed, only some people have more than 2kW power requirement but on overclock.net this is not uncommon and the X99-E WS is the mobo of choice due to the 7 PCIe slots.


In the professional field, one would build a GPU cluster (within reasonable power envelope). This is why there is no good off-shelf solution for situations like yours.


----------



## MakiRole

Sorry if this is old ground, I know that RAM quantities often come up in the discussion from looking through the last 10 pages or so.

So if I were to be running a 5960X in an X99e-WS, that means I'm limited to 64GB of RAM? I'm a bit confused by this as why then would there now be 128GB kits of standard DDR4 using 16GB DIMMs coming to the market? If they have to be used with a Xeon, why would you choose that option over an ECC variant?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In the professional field, one would build a GPU cluster (within reasonable power envelope). This is why there is no good off-shelf solution for situations like yours.


Professional, that's synonymous with tons of money and noisy racks







. Enthusiasts are making what professionals think is impossible since it is not professional-grade







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Professional, that's synonymous with tons of money and noisy racks. Enthusiasts are making what professionals think is impossible since it is not professional-grade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


By using less than ideal solutions and then expecting them to work ideally. Your GPUs at risk, but carry on if it makes sense to you


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> By using less than ideal solutions and then expecting them to work ideally. Your GPUs at risk, but carry on if it makes sense to you


No risk taking=noisy racks, some risk taking=nice watercooled overclocked rigs







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> No risk taking=noisy racks, some risk taking=nice watercooled overclocked rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Watercooled racks, without the "enthusiast" power setups.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Sorry if this is old ground, I know that RAM quantities often come up in the discussion from looking through the last 10 pages or so.
> 
> So if I were to be running a 5960X in an X99e-WS, that means I'm limited to 64GB of RAM? I'm a bit confused by this as why then would there now be 128GB kits of standard DDR4 using 16GB DIMMs coming to the market? If they have to be used with a Xeon, why would you choose that option over an ECC variant?


Officially 5960X is indeed limited to 64GB but maybe in practice it can accept more, who knows. For bigger capacities of RAM think about server and superworkstation mobos. Using them with Xeons would make some sense if they are significantly cheaper but ECC memory is a very reasonable choice.
Your question can also be continued with 32GB DIMMs in the market and rumors that 4x32GB modules are supported so why not 8x32GB?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Watercooled racks, without the "enthusiast" power setups.


Watercooled racks? That must be truckloads of money







.


----------



## [email protected]

DIY


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Indeed, only some people have more than 2kW power requirement but on overclock.net this is not uncommon and the X99-E WS is the mobo of choice due to the 7 PCIe slots.


Seven slots means squat if you can't get more than five cards in use at any one time!

I've been using two Corsair AX1200s on my 5-GPU FOLDER...reason why is that there aren't enough connectors on any one PSU to support the number of 8-pin & 6-pin connectors for all the HDDs, SSDs, GPUs, and the mobo...IF seven cards were possible. Even then, with five GPUs and everything else, you're still PSU connector shy.

Now then, if they made a 8" wide PSU with 16 8-pin connectors and about 2500w, I'd be interested!!


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Officially 5960X is indeed limited to 64GB but maybe in practice it can accept more, who knows. For bigger capacities of RAM think about server and superworkstation mobos. Using them with Xeons would make some sense if they are significantly cheaper but ECC memory is a very reasonable choice.
> Your question can also be continued with 32GB DIMMs in the market and rumors that 4x32GB modules are supported so why not 8x32GB?


Truth be told it's not because I need more than 64GB of RAM. My next build is a joint venture with Parvum systems, Asus are providing an X99E-WS, Nvidia are providing 4 Titan Xs and Intel a 5960X. Everything about the build is centred around the a aesthetics, so sadly an actual workstation board is a complete nono.

That said, 64GB of RAM is at least useful for me as I'm maxing 32Gb easily right now with large panorama stitching and 3D work. The Titans will be put to good use CUDA rendering, so luckily nothing is wasted. However it would be brilliant from a marketing perspective to get 128GB of DDR4 going.

I saw that G-Skill's 128GB kit was validated using a 5820k, which is rather confusing tbh. So I assume the 5960X would be capable too? I'm also assuming a BIOS update for the board would be needed?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Watercooled racks? That must be truckloads of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DIY


That is not good idea from Asus point of view since mobos would be coming from guys like Supermicro/Tyan







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Seven slots means squat if you can't get more than five cards in use at any one time! I've been using two Corsair AX1200s on my 5-GPU FOLDER...reason why is that there aren't enough connectors on any one PSU to support the number of 8-pin & 6-pin connectors for all the HDDs, SSDs, GPUs, and the mobo...IF seven cards were possible. Even then, with five GPUs and everything else, you're still PSU connector shy.
> Now then, if they made a 8" wide PSU with 16 8-pin connectors and about 2500w, I'd be interested!!


Do you really need separate connector for each item, can not use replication cables?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> That is not good idea from Asus point of view since mobos would be coming from guys like Supermicro/Tyan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you really need separate connector for each item, can not use replication cables?


We have boards also. Up to the user which they prefer. I'd rather someone put together a system properly rather than by patchwork and incorrect expectations.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> That is not good idea from Asus point of view since mobos would be coming from guys like Supermicro/Tyan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Do you really need separate connector for each item, can not use replication cables?


I'm sure splitters could be a possibility w/a 1600w+ PSU, especially w/my 7x 970s, but I had two 1200s sitting idle so I used those.


----------



## orthoceros

I may have solved the riddle of RAM capacity limits after all, at least theoretically. First, some collected sources & relevant facts: (You may want to directly skip to the conclusions below.)

http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/best_practices/grantley
Xeon E5 V3 CPUs support a quad-channel memory architecture
capacities are expected to reach 64GB per DIMM

http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/best_practices/maximizing_memory
Xeon E5 V3 CPUs support single&dual rank RDIMMs and LRDIMMs

http://h17007.www1.hp.com/docs/iss/DL380pGen8/setup_install/advanced/Content/138678.htm
essentially, a dual-rank DIMM module is equivalent to two single-rank DIMMs in the same channel from perspective of the memory controller

http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/memory/X9_DP_memory_config_socket_R.pdf
the number of ranks per channel (summed over all DIMMs) is limited by the CPU and may result in some modules/ranks not being used or "seen"

http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/lrdimms
LRDIMMs put much less strain on the CPU's memory controller, as it no longer has to directly write to DRAM chips, but only talks to buffers (maybe also improves the CPU OC capacity??)
a quad-rank LRDIMM presents itself to the CPU memory controller as a dual-rank memory module

http://superuser.com/questions/427027/xeons-with-imc-integrated-memory-controller-does-ecc-support-depend-on-the
it is mainly a direct CPU<=>RAM communication without the board in the middle (even with respect to ECC)
However, BIOS RAM detection routines may get into the way and refuse to boot for no good reason.

http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-e5-v3-spec-update.pdf Xeon E5 1600 V3 series CPUs currently have two related bugs in their memory controllers:
HSE11: A Memory Channel With More Than 4 Ranks May Lead to a System Hang
HSE17: Quad-rank DDR4 LRDIMMs May Not be Properly Calibrated

Here my conclusions:

The compatibility question is actually more a question of the CPU (that includes the memory controller) instead of the mainboard.
The maximal supported configuration is currently 8x16GB RDIMMs. 16GB RDIMM modules are dual-rank; this makes 16 ranks in total. There are two modules in each of the four channels, i.e. four ranks per channel. So, this is supported for certain.
I could not find the actual rank limit for E5 1600 V3 CPUs. Maybe it supports more than that..
To be on the safe side, I restrict myself to 16 ranks (4 per channel); this also avoids the two CPU memory controller bugs (see above).

Hence, inserting 8x32GB RDIMMs = 256GB RAM should not make any difference from mainboard perspective, as long as the modules are also *dual-rank* (and not quad-rank).
For example, the HP 728629-B21 32GB modules (URL: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/smartmemory/product-detail.html?oid=6987490#!tab=specs ) *should theoretically work like a charm!*
However, *something definitive from Asus* like _"yes, that is compatible, but we haven't tested it yet and cannot state anything about stability"_ would really be nice, as I cannot find any info on how the BIOS will react when it sees 256GB of RAM...








Some compatibility info on LRDIMMs would be welcome as well, if available. (Does it make any difference from mainboard/BIOS perspective?)


----------



## Blade Runner

Hi everybody, this is my first post for a long time,

I'm putting my E-WS in a new chassis with 2 custom water cooled loops and while I have the GPU cards out in the next couple of weeks I thought it would be a good idea to install a M.2 SSD in the slot before its covered by a GPU again.

I have 3 GPUs so will the M.2 work at 32GB/s if I got a Samsung XP941 MZHPU512HCGL ? If I added a 4th GPU would the M.2 still work at around 32gb/s?

Thanks in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Hi everybody, this is my first post for a long time,
> 
> I'm putting my E-WS in a new chassis with 2 custom water cooled loops and while I have the GPU cards out in the next couple of weeks I thought it would be a good idea to install a M.2 SSD in the slot before its covered by a GPU again.
> 
> I have 3 GPUs so will the M.2 work at 32GB/s if I got a Samsung XP941 MZHPU512HCGL ? If I added a 4th GPU would the M.2 still work at around 32gb/s?
> 
> Thanks in advance if anyone can help.


The XP941 is a PCIe 2.0 SSD. The Samsung SM941 is a PCIe 3 SSD, I use it and you can find my crystal diskmark below.



While the PCIe lanes can do 32GB/s, the SSD controller will dictate the speeds.

There were apparently some new M.2 SSD's announced at Computex which get over 3G/sec but I don't know the makers, models or timing on availability. Someone posted some details about 20 posts back.

As for using a 4th GPU, the PLEX chips should handle that and the M.2 fine, although I haven't tried it so check the manual, it will tell you if the lanes get exhausted with a 4th GPU.

If you go with the SM941, I hope you have the GPUs under water, the SSD really needs decent airflow or it starts to thermal throttle, the stock coolers really hampers that.

And just to be Mr Obvious, that 4th GPU isn't going to give you much gain over 3 from a game SLI perspective.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Truth be told it's not because I need more than 64GB of RAM. My next build is a joint venture with Parvum systems, Asus are providing an X99E-WS, Nvidia are providing 4 Titan Xs and Intel a 5960X. Everything about the build is centred around the a aesthetics, so sadly an actual workstation board is a complete nono. That said, 64GB of RAM is at least useful for me as I'm maxing 32Gb easily right now with large panorama stitching and 3D work. The Titans will be put to good use CUDA rendering, so luckily nothing is wasted. However it would be brilliant from a marketing perspective to get 128GB of DDR4 going. I saw that G-Skill's 128GB kit was validated using a 5820k, which is rather confusing tbh. So I assume the 5960X would be capable too? I'm also assuming a BIOS update for the board would be needed?


On G-Skill site they say validated on "ASUS X99 Rampage V Extreme motherboard with Intel Haswell-E processor" so definitely it should be OK with the X99-E W and 5960X. I have two TiX in my rig and they are running fine but take into consideration that the PCH/PLX chips radiator wll be completely covered by the cards. Additional fan blowing air in the narrow space beneath the Titans might be good for maintaing healthy temps since the radiator surface is getting quite hot. I put additional fan just from the side of the cards but for four cards some better solution might be needed. My final solution is going to be watercooled full cover block from Liquid Extasy which I tested already. Then I wonder what cable connectors should be used when the fourth card covers the reset, USB, power LED sockets. Ultimate dream is to convert Titans to single slot with watercooling







.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orthoceros*
> 
> I may have solved the riddle of RAM capacity limits after all, at least theoretically. First, some collected sources & relevant facts: (You may want to directly skip to the conclusions below.)
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/best_practices/grantley
> Xeon E5 V3 CPUs support a quad-channel memory architecture
> capacities are expected to reach 64GB per DIMM
> .....
> 
> Here my conclusions:
> ...
> Hence, inserting 8x32GB RDIMMs = 256GB RAM should not make any difference from mainboard perspective, as long as the modules are also *dual-rank* (and not quad-rank).
> For example, the HP 728629-B21 32GB modules (URL: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/smartmemory/product-detail.html?oid=6987490#!tab=specs ) *should theoretically work like a charm!*...


That Xeons can support lots of RAM and that there are server mobos which take it is known. The issue is if the mobos like the X99-E WS can support more than 128GB - theoretically and practically (e,g. theoretically yes but practically BIOS is limiting).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> The XP941 is a PCIe 2.0 SSD. The Samsung SM941 is a PCIe 3 SSD, ...
> While the PCIe lanes can do 32GB/s, the SSD controller will dictate the speeds.
> There were apparently some new M.2 SSD's announced at Computex which get over 3G/sec but I don't know the makers, models or timing on availability. Someone posted some details about 20 posts back.
> As for using a 4th GPU, the PLEX chips should handle that and the M.2 fine, although I haven't tried it so check the manual, it will tell you if the lanes get exhausted with a 4th GPU.
> If you go with the SM941, I hope you have the GPUs under water, the SSD really needs decent airflow or it starts to thermal throttle, the stock coolers really hampers that.
> And just to be Mr Obvious, that 4th GPU isn't going to give you much gain over 3 from a game SLI perspective.


1. It is almost certain the PCIe 3.0x4 slot is served directly from the chipset and is not affected by the PLEX chip. Here is the picture of typical mobo architecture. In consequence the M.2 card should run fine at max speed no matter the GPU cards.

2. SSDs announced at the Computex were prototypes based on new controller chips. It is hard to tell if the data provided were real or just marketing. Samsung is definitely real.

3. Buy Samsung SSD in the NVME version. If you would use 4 long graphics cards remember that the SSD and chipset radiator will be completely covered and may require additional air blowing on their surface to prevent overheating.

4. 4th GPU is not giving gain now but with DirectX 12 coming in 6 weeks and new games based on it following the gain will be linear so having 4-way SLI is reasonable future investment.


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> On G-Skill site they say validated on "ASUS X99 Rampage V Extreme motherboard with Intel Haswell-E processor" so definitely it should be OK with the X99-E W and 5960X. I have two TiX in my rig and they are running fine but take into consideration that the PCH/PLX chips radiator wll be completely covered by the cards. Additional fan blowing air in the narrow space beneath the Titans might be good for maintaing healthy temps since the radiator surface is getting quite hot. I put additional fan just from the side of the cards but for four cards some better solution might be needed. My final solution is going to be watercooled full cover block from Liquid Extasy which I tested already. Then I wonder what cable connectors should be used when the fourth card covers the reset, USB, power LED sockets. Ultimate dream is to convert Titans to single slot with watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The cards are all going to be watercooled so airflow shouldn't be a problem thankfully, it's also an open air case design so nothing will get stuffy. I'd happily convert the cards to single slot (just need to remove the DVI connector I think) but placing them in slots next to each other would be problematic from an aesthetics perspective I reckon. The build's supposed to be using one of those Intel 750 NVME PCIe SSDs so being able to free up a load of slots would be handy.


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> The XP941 is a PCIe 2.0 SSD. The Samsung SM941 is a PCIe 3 SSD, I use it and you can find my crystal diskmark below.
> 
> 
> 
> While the PCIe lanes can do 32GB/s, the SSD controller will dictate the speeds.
> 
> There were apparently some new M.2 SSD's announced at Computex which get over 3G/sec but I don't know the makers, models or timing on availability. Someone posted some details about 20 posts back.
> 
> As for using a 4th GPU, the PLEX chips should handle that and the M.2 fine, although I haven't tried it so check the manual, it will tell you if the lanes get exhausted with a 4th GPU.
> 
> If you go with the SM941, I hope you have the GPUs under water, the SSD really needs decent airflow or it starts to thermal throttle, the stock coolers really hampers that.
> 
> And just to be Mr Obvious, that 4th GPU isn't going to give you much gain over 3 from a game SLI perspective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> That Xeons can support lots of RAM and that there are server mobos which take it is known. The issue is if the mobos like the X99-E WS can support more than 128GB - theoretically and practically (e,g. theoretically yes but practically BIOS is limiting).
> 1. It is almost certain the PCIe 3.0x4 slot is served directly from the chipset and is not affected by the PLEX chip. Here is the picture of typical mobo architecture. In consequence the M.2 card should run fine at max speed no matter the GPU cards.
> 
> 2. SSDs announced at the Computex were prototypes based on new controller chips. It is hard to tell if the data provided were real or just marketing. Samsung is definitely real.
> 
> 3. Buy Samsung SSD in the NVME version. If you would use 4 long graphics cards remember that the SSD and chipset radiator will be completely covered and may require additional air blowing on their surface to prevent overheating.
> 
> 4. 4th GPU is not giving gain now but with DirectX 12 coming in 6 weeks and new games based on it following the gain will be linear so having 4-way SLI is reasonable future investment.


Thanks to both of you for the replies.

My GPUs are going under water in the new case and I have just ordered a full cover water block from Liquid Extasy which should cool down the PLX chips which were running very hot with 3 reference GPUs.

The Samsung XP M.2 SSD I quoted was from Amazon, looking at it again it seems that it is a typo on the Amazon title, the SSD is described as per a SM type that they also have for sale, I will order the SM Type either way.

From what you say about overheating on the SSD I may make up a copper plate from the PLX water block.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> The cards are all going to be watercooled so airflow shouldn't be a problem thankfully, it's also an open air case design so nothing will get stuffy. I'd happily convert the cards to single slot (just need to remove the DVI connector I think) but placing them in slots next to each other would be problematic from an aesthetics perspective I reckon. The build's supposed to be using one of those Intel 750 NVME PCIe SSDs so being able to free up a load of slots would be handy.


Watercooling the graphics cards is really good solution but note this and open air case is not yet fully solving the chipset cooling. I think the Liquid Extasy full cover block would be really good in your system both for cooling and aesthetics.

Converting cards to single slot would be fantastic technological feat (yes, "only" the DVI port has to be removed) adding greatly to the exclusivity of the system and opening possibility for more than four cards in CUDA ( 5, 6, seem readily possible, 7 would require further investigation as our scubadiver59 could explain







). Imagine though 'just' four graphics cards plus PCIe SSDs in the same mobo. An elegant-looking solution for multiple single slot cards is to use Aquacomputer system with special connector and passing GPU coolers. Anyway, this is my dream theory, have not checked those things in practice... yet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the replies. My GPUs are going under water in the new case and I have just ordered a full cover water block from Liquid Extasy which should cool down the PLX chips which were running very hot with 3 reference GPUs. The Samsung XP M.2 SSD I quoted was from Amazon, looking at it again it seems that it is a typo on the Amazon title, the SSD is described as per a SM type that they also have for sale, I will order the SM Type either way. From what you say about overheating on the SSD I may make up a copper plate from the PLX water block.


Note that Samsung M.2 SSD SM series is made in AHCI and NVME versions, the latter is of interest. About the M.2 SSD cooling if you will have watercooling for the cards and the chipset then likely it is not needed. You can see on the mobo that in the case of four graphics cards the SSD is closed in the tight space between the surface of the mobo, graphics card and there is chipset cooler nearby. This creates hot surrounding for the SSD but with watercooling is should not be that hot.


----------



## Creator

With 3x GPUs I need a fan blowing over the chipset area - but I don't have the block (yet) for it. Without the fan, I'd get chipset readings approaching 70C during gaming, meaning the PLX chips were probably running a lot hotter. Once I got a fan blowing air over it, I never see higher than 50C now even in the hot summer, and my random reboots went away. YMMV though!


----------



## Blade Runner

I'm just thinking out loud here so go easy on me if this sounds daft







but I notice that people seem to have a bit of trouble installing a M.2 ssd as the boot drive.

The daft idea:- As my current boot drive is a Samsung 850 pro and the M.2 is also a Samsung, has anyone tried to use the Samsung Magician data migration to clone the OS onto the M.2?

I have not used any type of clone utility to do even a simple HDD to SSD clone before so it may be a stupid idea but you don't learn if you don't ask !


----------



## Canis-X

I'm in the same boat, I have to have a fan blowing across the PCH area to keep the temps in check so that I don't get random reboots..


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud here so go easy on me if this sounds daft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I notice that people seem to have a bit of trouble installing a M.2 ssd as the boot drive.
> 
> The daft idea:- As my current boot drive is a Samsung 850 pro and the M.2 is also a Samsung, has anyone tried to use the Samsung Magician data migration to clone the OS onto the M.2?
> 
> I have not used any type of clone utility to do even a simple HDD to SSD clone before so it may be a stupid idea but you don't learn if you don't ask !


I had similar issues with my Intel 750 as a boot drive, I think what solved it for me was to set one of the fast boot options to initialize all drives and not just the boot drive. Since then I haven't had any more freezes while installing the OS or while starting/rebooting.....as with any "suggestion" YMMV.


----------



## FreeElectron

Can someone link a guide for overclocking this board?
I tried simply going with this one



and got 96c+ on 1.3V 4500Mhz when running P95 27.9 in few seconds.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can someone link a guide for overclocking this board?
> I tried simply going with this one
> 
> and got 96c+ on 1.3V 4500Mhz when running P95 27.9 in few seconds.


What's your CPU cooling solution for Cableton? Also, what's the temp at stock CPU speed?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I had similar issues with my Intel 750 as a boot drive, I think what solved it for me was to set one of the fast boot options to initialize all drives and not just the boot drive. Since then I haven't had any more freezes while installing the OS or while starting/rebooting.....as with any "suggestion" YMMV.


@[email protected] and @praz advise that you should not run Prime95 27.9 for stress testing as it contains AVX instruction sets which are not designed for real world situations and can damage your CPU. Don't stress test with a bench/stress test application that uses AVX instruction sets.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> @[email protected] and @Praz advise that you should not run Prime95 27.9 for stress testing as it contains AVX instruction sets which are not designed for real world situations and can damage your CPU. Don't stress test with a bench/stress test application that uses AVX instruction sets.


Hello

Hammering overclocked CPUs with these unrealistic usage routines does carry the risk of CPU degradation . This should be kept in mind when doing so.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> @[email protected] and @Praz advise that you should not run Prime95 27.9 for stress testing as it contains AVX instruction sets which are not designed for real world situations and can damage your CPU. Don't stress test with a bench/stress test application that uses AVX instruction sets.


AVX instructions can damage CPU? That just means your overclock is too high and is damaging CPU.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> What's your CPU cooling solution for Cableton? Also, what's the temp at stock CPU speed?



Cooling solution


Stock temps after 2 min of Prime 95 V27.9


Water temp left side of the fan controller (Sensor is in the reservoir) & Ambient temp right side of the fan controller (Sensor is placed near the radiator in the front)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> @[email protected] and @Praz advise that you should not run Prime95 27.9 for stress testing as it contains AVX instruction sets which are not designed for real world situations and can damage your CPU. Don't stress test with a bench/stress test application that uses AVX instruction sets.


I thought that this version of Prime does not have AVX and only the later versions do.. Any way i am using a MO-RA3 with 18 GT fans just for the CPU and i thought that they could handle it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Hammering overclocked CPUs with these unrealistic usage routines does carry the risk of CPU degradation . This should be kept in mind when doing so.


What do you recommend for stress testing situation?
Also what is your comment regarding those temps?
I am trying to find if there is a problem with the cooling loop (as it is my first custom liquid cooling loop)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> AVX instructions can damage CPU? That just means your overclock is too high and is damaging CPU.


I thought that 4500MHz for a 5930K is considered medium or even lower than average overclock. Maybe i have a bad overclocker?



Spoiler: Custom Liquid Cooling Loop



Overclock.net | External Ambient Cooling Unit EACU - My First Custom Water Cooling Loop
Only cooling the CPU currently.

Radiator : MO-RA3 360 Pro (9*120) with low FPI Aluminum fins.
Fans : 18 Nidec Servo (AKA Gentle Typhoon) 1850 RPM running at 960 RPM
D5 Strong running at max (or 3/4 of max)
EK Supremacy EVO Waterblock
Gelid GC Extreme thermal paste.


----------



## Reglar

Those temps at stock speed seems high to me, but my loop is down right now while I wait for my board blocks so I can't do my own testing. Let's see what some of the other guys say.

If they agree they are high I'd look at reapplying thermal paste and repeat the test.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> AVX instructions can damage CPU? That just means your overclock is too high and is damaging CPU.


My apologies, I meant AVX2 instruction and no it does not mean that you OC is too high...... see below, also Prime95 27.9 was stated to be ok, which means that it shouldn't have AVX2 instruction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do not use the new version at those voltages - it is lethal. AVX2 will pull over 400W thorugh the CPU at 1.30Vcore only in small FFT. People need to stay away from 28.5 on this platform, it was never designed for this type of load oc'd.


But feel free to do what you would like to, however you have been informed.


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> My apologies, I meant AVX2 instruction and no it does not mean that you OC is too high...... see below, also Prime95 27.9 was stated to be ok, which means that it shouldn't have AVX2 instruction.
> But feel free to do what you would like to, however you have been informed.


This is not a stable overclock unless CPU can run any code. When only some features of CPU are usable, and utilizing others causes "lethal" effects - you're simply overclocking too much.









Which by itself may not be bad. I used to overclock CPU so that it ran one application but would crash in another. Whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> This is not a stable overclock unless CPU can run any code. When only some features of CPU are usable, and utilizing others causes "lethal" effects - you're simply overclocking too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which by itself may not be bad. I used to overclock CPU so that it ran one application but would crash in another. Whatever makes you happy.


Sorry bud, but when an hardware rep tells you that it is not designed to be run that way and can damage your CPU, that means more than what you are saying......and btw, what you are saying has been said before and refuted by ASUS. Like I said, do what you want though.

Cheers


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Sorry bud, but when an hardware rep tells you that it is not designed to be run that way and can damage your CPU, that means more than what you are saying......and btw, what you are saying has been said before and refuted by ASUS. Like I said, do what you want though.
> 
> Cheers


CPUs are not designed to run AVX2 code. Because ASUS said so. Good luck with that.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> CPUs are not designed to run AVX2 code. Because ASUS said so. Good luck with that.


Ok, if you don't want to take anyone's word for it then go buy a 5960X setup and try it for yourself, but if you don't have the hardware to test out your theories then you really don't have a leg to stand on man.

BTW, they are not designed to run AVX2 code while OC'd....or anything else for that matter.


----------



## FreeElectron

I think ASUS intends that for "consumer" products AVX2 instructions are not a typical scenario and thus the CPU was not designed for it.
If the problem is not in P95 that means the problem is in the cooling loop.
I will rerun a long stress test and monitor ambient, water and CPU temps to know which link is the problem.
Any advices?


----------



## cmpxchg8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Ok, if you don't want to take anyone's word for it then go buy a 5960X setup and try it for yourself, but if you don't have the hardware to test out your theories then you really don't have a leg to stand on man.


Testing a "theory" of whether Haswell can run AVX2 code? Umm... yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> BTW, they are not designed to run AVX2 code while OC'd....or anything else for that matter.


LOL. I overclocked a CPU. But it cannot run AVX2 code. Or anything else for that matter. Overclock well done!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> Testing a "theory" of whether Haswell can run AVX2 code? Umm... yeah.
> LOL. I overclocked a CPU. But it cannot run AVX2 code. Or anything else for that matter. Overclock well done!


Yeah, ok, well hey! Thanks for stopping by man!


----------



## nnunn

Re: E5 v3 turbo boost, from page 2 of this white paper - AVX2,
Quote:


> "When the processor detects intel AVX instructions, additional voltage is applied to the core. With the additional voltage applied, the processor could run hotter, requiring the operating frequency to be reduced..."


For some background, see pcper - Haswell-EP-18-Cores.
Quote:


> "But the AVX performance does come at a cost - because of increased power draw when being heavily utilized by AVX instructions, clock speeds are going to be lower. These processors will now have a rated core base and turbo speed but also an AVX base frequency and an AVX Turbo frequency."


----------



## wirk

^*nnunn*:







...and continuing citation: The higher voltage is maintained for 1 milisecond after the last Intel AVX Instruction completes, and the voltage returns to the nominal TDP voltage level. But with brain-damaged OC the voltage is kept at even higher level


----------



## Canis-X

.....and there you go! Thanks guys for finding that. I knew that I saw it somewhere just couldn't remember where.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> CPUs are not designed to run AVX2 code. Because ASUS said so. Good luck with that.


Hello

Nobody from ASUS has ever stated the CPUs are not designed to run AVX2 instructions. What has been stated and remains to be true is the CPUs are not designed to be sinking 400+ amps which these instructions produce with Prime type utilities and the overclocks many users have in place. Some of us put out this type of info so one can make educated decisions when configuring/using their systems. However, you are free to use and configure your system any way you wish


----------



## wirk

As explained above the AVX2 instructions are special from the power consumption point of view. Such special that when running them processor _automatically_ REDUCES its NOMINAL clock to preserve stability. Applying normal overclocking in this condition is against basic logic.


----------



## FreeElectron

Stock temps didn't change much


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I had similar issues with my Intel 750 as a boot drive, I think what solved it for me was to set one of the fast boot options to initialize all drives and not just the boot drive. Since then I haven't had any more freezes while installing the OS or while starting/rebooting.....as with any "suggestion" YMMV.


I got windows 7 installed on the SM951 last night







Not very easy TBA and I followed about 5 or 6 guides before I got lucky!

The speeds are pretty decent too 

The system is running much more stable now too.

That may be because of the BIOS update I did just prior to the M.2 OS install but my LCD is sitting with "AA" on it 99.9% of the time now which it was not before.

I have always had problems when I plug my Corsair Flash Voyager GTX into my Anker hub, the PC made "connect and disconnect" sounds all the time and the mouse always froze - not any more


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I got windows 7 installed on the SM951 last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very easy TBA and I followed about 5 or 6 guides before I got lucky!
> 
> The speeds are pretty decent too
> 
> The system is running much more stable now too.
> 
> That may be because of the BIOS update I did just prior to the M.2 OS install but my LCD is sitting with "AA" on it 99.9% of the time now which it was not before.
> 
> I have always had problems when I plug my Corsair Flash Voyager GTX into my Anker hub, the PC made "connect and disconnect" sounds all the time and the mouse always froze - not any more


That is awesome! I am so glad that you got it working and to top it off, got it more stable. Fanstanding!!


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Stock temps didn't change much


I can't tell, what did you change, just the stress test?

Have you tried redoing the thermal paste yet?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I can't tell, what did you change, just the stress test?
> 
> Have you tried redoing the thermal paste yet?


Yes.
That's what i have changed









I am thinking the CPU Block probably needs cleaning... I am not sure what else could cause the cpu - water delta to be so high.
Water - ambient is almost the same (and max water - ambient delta is about 2c)


----------



## orthoceros

After all, the 10 core Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1681 v3 appeared in an official Intel document about product packaging a few hours ago!







(see Intel Product Change Notification PCN113879 - 00) Can anyone guess what this means for its true availability in web shops? Months? Weeks?


----------



## Happymess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orthoceros*
> 
> After all, the 10 core Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-1681 v3 appeared in an official Intel document about product packaging a few hours ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see Intel Product Change Notification PCN113879 - 00) Can anyone guess what this means for its true availability in web shops? Months? Weeks?


Certainly would make for a very interesting proposition if these could show up at a retail level. In the same breath, I'd love to see a 1680v3 online somewhere too.


----------



## Eagle1911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Yes, I connected it and no explosion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Another question is why to connect it. This connector apparently plays role when there are many heavy duty cards in the PCIe slots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> It's to supply additional power to the PCI-E lanes if you're using demanding GPU setups, 3-4 way SLI/Xfire


So I shouldn't use the 6-Pin for my SLI Titan X SC cards? The Asus manual is so awesome at explaining such things! "In Search Of Incredible'' yea sure.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> So I shouldn't use the 6-Pin for my SLI Titan X SC cards? The Asus manual is so awesome at explaining such things! "In Search Of Incredible'' yea sure.


If you have the spare connector to plug into your board than plugging it in won't hurt anything it will only help, however unless you are running 3x or 4x cards, I do not believe that it is a requirement. All that it is going to do for you is distribute the load out some more.

I had the plug connected with my dual GTX590's and still have it connected with my 3x R9 290X Lightnings.


----------



## Creator

It's not required. I don't use the plug with 3x Titans. I think that plug was only "invented" for cases of extreme overclocking (like LN2). Because otherwise the plugs on your GPU and PCIe slot as is provide more than enough power. If it was in a more cable management friendly location, I would consider using it "just because".


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> It's not required. I don't use the plug with 3x Titans. I think that plug was only "invented" for cases of extreme overclocking (like LN2). Because otherwise the plugs on your GPU and PCIe slot as is provide more than enough power. If it was in a more cable management friendly location, I would consider using it "just because".


You should use it for more than two cards.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You should use it for more than two cards.


Thanks, this is real piece of information. The only missing part is now what is the maximum number of cards this mobo can accommodate assuming they are single-slot







. Anyway, I have the power supply cable connected as recommended since I am running 3 cards: 2xTitan X + GTX 970 which is PhysX. Experimentally, I managed to cut out the damned DVI connector from the GTX 970 and so the road is opened to single-slot watercooled cards







.


----------



## Creator

Hm, that's the first time I've read that. Is there some recommended maximum limit that all PCIe slots can provide simultaneously? I thought the PSU cables took preference over the PCIe slot For example, if you go above the rated connector ratings, you'll start overloading the cables and connectors as opposed to the PCIe slot? I used to have BTC GPU miners with like 5-6 cards on a board (not this one obviously - I haven't mined in well over a year now) without any sort of plug and no issues.

I also rarely have all three cards fully loaded at once. I typically run two way SLI with the third card powering another monitor. Right now it's just too hot in this part of the country to run three-way SLI. One of these days, when I go back to 3-way, and maybe even 1.35v mod my Titans, I will use the plug!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Experimentally, I managed to cut out the damned DVI connector from the GTX 970 and so the road is opened to single-slot watercooled cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I need to get this done on my Titans! It's definitely a total waste of a slot when watercooling.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Thanks, this is real piece of information. The only missing part is now what is the maximum number of cards this mobo can accommodate assuming they are single-slot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, I have the power supply cable connected as recommended since I am running 3 cards: 2xTitan X + GTX 970 which is PhysX. Experimentally, I managed to cut out the damned DVI connector from the GTX 970 and so the road is opened to single-slot watercooled cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It is not missing. You can check the connector power specs and do the calc.

You've already worked it out in your previous posts. Don't exceed the rating. And if that means you cannot run your proposed 7 VGA cards, then I suggest you purchase a board suited to your requirements or learn how to mod the slots (with voided warranty). The latter should not be an issue for someone well versed in "DIY" as your posts suggests with the VGA cutting mods you are performing to hack this solution together.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Hm, that's the first time I've read that. Is there some recommended maximum limit that all PCIe slots can provide simultaneously? I thought the PSU cables took preference over the PCIe slot For example, if you go above the rated connector ratings, you'll start overloading the cables and connectors as opposed to the PCIe slot? I used to have BTC GPU miners with like 5-6 cards on a board (not this one obviously - I haven't mined in well over a year now) without any sort of plug and no issues. I also rarely have all three cards fully loaded at once. I typically run two way SLI with the third card powering another monitor. Right now it's just too hot in this part of the country to run three-way SLI. One of these days, when I go back to 3-way, and maybe even 1.35v mod my Titans, I will use the plug!


You seem not to be aware that maximum power allowed through single PCIe slot is limited to 75W, this is why high-power graphics cards have additional direct power connectors. The 75W is typically not a problem even with 4-Way SLI which means 300W total power consumption from the mobo by the PCIe slots. But the X99-E WS has 7 PCIe x16 slots which means that theoretically maximum power consumption could be 7x75W=525W. This is significant power but this mobo has plenty of power connectors including special one for the PCIe slots. There was however no clear statement anywhere that indeed 525W power is allowed for the PCIe though now....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It is not missing. You can check the connector power specs and do the calc. You've already worked it out in your previous posts. Don't exceed the rating. And if that means you cannot run your proposed 7 VGA cards, then I suggest you purchase a board suited to your requirements or learn how to mod the slots (with voided warranty). The latter should not be an issue for someone well versed in "DIY" as your posts suggests with the VGA cutting mods you are performing to hack this solution together.


...that seems to suggest the 525W of power to the PCIe slots is possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I need to get this done on my Titans! It's definitely a total waste of a slot when watercooling.


Exactly, with watercooling dual slot makes no sense and more cards can be installed. Removing the nasty DVI socket is doable though obviously an utmost care is required to prevent damaging cards with force, destroying small elements, spreading metal dust or allowing static electricity. There is available system with water blocks and connectors of up to 7 cards with single slot spacing from Aquacomputer. The only problem which needs investigation is cooling the VRAMs since there is very little or no space for backplates. Of course one can install additional fans pushing air between the cards but this is not very elegant solution.


----------



## renotse

EK sells single slot brackets for some double slot Cards. However they have EOL some of them and don't seem to be keeping up with later models.

http://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vga-i-o-bracket-hd7990-se

http://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vga-i-o-bracket-hd7970


----------



## scubadiver59

If anyone can get 6 or 7 cards working, let me know...I was only able to get 5 cards up a one time (with 3M risers).

When adding a 6th card the system refuses to post. U can use 5 cards in any combination of slots, I "folded" with 5 cards several times, but that's all the cards I was able to get working. Mind, I haven't tried for several BIOS versions, so it may be possible now, but I haven't heard of any success with a 6 or 7 card combination yet.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> EK sells single slot brackets for some double slot Cards. However they have EOL some of them and don't seem to be keeping up with later models.
> http://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vga-i-o-bracket-hd7990-se
> http://shop.ekwb.com/ek-vga-i-o-bracket-hd7970


Brackets are the smallest of problems, one just cut in half the original dual slot brackets. Critical are single slot connectors for the watercooling blocks, AFAIK only Aquacompter has them(?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> If anyone can get 6 or 7 cards working, let me know...I was only able to get 5 cards up a one time (with 3M risers). When adding a 6th card the system refuses to post. U can use 5 cards in any combination of slots, I "folded" with 5 cards several times, but that's all the cards I was able to get working. Mind, I haven't tried for several BIOS versions, so it may be possible now, but I haven't heard of any success with a 6 or 7 card combination yet.


Absolutely fundamental question: Have you tried this with the Above 4G Decoding option enabled in BIOS? If not, your test does not count and should be repeated with this option enabled since this is how it should be - for large number of graphics cards standard memory space allocation is not sufficient and the 4G is a trick to overcome this limit, it is normal procedure on e.g. high-end Tyan servers which are known to be able to run 8 cards. Now, if you enable(d) this option and there is still no post then it is a BIOS problem for which one can not do anything except begging Asus to correct it which most likely will not be answered. But some solution seem to exist since there is at least one case known in which 4 Titan-Z cards with 8 GPUs total were running in the X99-E WS mobo, perhaps the company which produced the rig could be asked how they managed with the BIOS.


----------



## 01helloworld01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> You seem not to be aware that maximum power allowed through single PCIe slot is limited to 75W, this is why high-power graphics cards have additional direct power connectors. The 75W is typically not a problem even with 4-Way SLI which means 300W total power consumption from the mobo by the PCIe slots. But the X99-E WS has 7 PCIe x16 slots which means that theoretically maximum power consumption could be 7x75W=525W. This is significant power but this mobo has plenty of power connectors including special one for the PCIe slots. There was however no clear statement anywhere that indeed 525W power is allowed for the PCIe though now....
> ...that seems to suggest the 525W of power to the PCIe slots is possible.


I don't think that the motherboard can support 525W of 12V power to the PCIe lanes, here is a little breakdown that I did.

PCIe slot power requirements
75W provided per slot = 3pins x 12v x 2.083Amps
75W x 7 Slots = 21 pins x 12v x 2.083Amps = 525W

Motherboard Power characteristics

6 Pin PCIe Aux = 75W official minimum capacity = 2pins x 12V x 3.125Amps
192W Maximum spec = 2 pins x12V x 8Amps

1 EPS12V dedicated to CPU

1st 8 Pin EPS = 288W Official Spec = 4 pins x 12V x 6Amps

1 EPS12V dedicated to Motherboard PCIe

2nd 8 Pin EPS = 288W Official Spec = 4 pins x 12V x 6Amps

Total power provided by motherboard:
192W(6 Pin AUX)+ 288W (2nd EPS12V AUX) = 480W ?

Can anyone shed light on whether or not my math is right?


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> If anyone can get 6 or 7 cards working, let me know...I was only able to get 5 cards up a one time (with 3M risers).
> 
> When adding a 6th card the system refuses to post. U can use 5 cards in any combination of slots, I "folded" with 5 cards several times, but that's all the cards I was able to get working. Mind, I haven't tried for several BIOS versions, so it may be possible now, but I haven't heard of any success with a 6 or 7 card combination yet.


Do 5 cards + _anything els_e work? Like 5 cards + 1 dedicated sound card?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *01helloworld01*
> 
> I don't think that the motherboard can support 525W of 12V power to the PCIe lanes, here is a little breakdown that I did.
> 
> PCIe slot power requirements
> 75W provided per slot = 3pins x 12v x 2.083Amps
> 75W x 7 Slots = 21 pins x 12v x 2.083Amps = 525W
> Motherboard Power characteristics
> 6 Pin PCIe Aux = 75W official minimum capacity = 2pins x 12V x 3.125Amps
> 192W Maximum spec = 2 pins x12V x 8Amps
> 1 EPS12V dedicated to CPU
> 
> 1st 8 Pin EPS = 288W Official Spec = 4 pins x 12V x 6Amps


1 EPS12V dedicated to Motherboard PCIe

2nd 8 Pin EPS = 288W Official Spec = 4 pins x 12V x 6Amps

Total power provided by motherboard:
192W(6 Pin AUX)+ 288W (2nd EPS12V AUX) = 480W ?
Can anyone shed light on whether or not my math is right?

You left out the 24-pin EATX connector, why is that so? I have no knowledge which connector supplies which part of the mobo but my thinking is that the PCIe power is not only coming from the 6-pin AUX + 8-pin EPS, these are like additional connectors since in the basic mobos all power supply comes from a single 8-pin plus the 24-pin. So, assuming that they can provide the mere 45 W missing we are at home







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Do 5 cards + _anything els_e work? Like 5 cards + 1 dedicated sound card?


This is good question to which there seems to be no tested answer. I guess that would be OK since the limitation appears to be not in the number of PCIe devices but in the BIOS memory allocation. Graphics cards need a lot of memory, sound card very little and thus it should be no problem. Same with all kinds of combinations of cards filling all 7 slots or even with PCIe expanders like the ones they use in mining. Plenty of graphics cards might be unique exception (except that even this may work with the Above 4G decoding enabled in BIOS, an 8 GPU rig was somehow working).


----------



## MakiRole

Well since I'm using an X99E-WS in my next project, I figured I should model and render the thing;

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/351/Q4VPOu.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img538/6834/AQbtUf.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6942/kLJDNZ.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2346/MD2c45.png

http://imageshack.com/a/img537/9961/PaLq2Y.png

Note that the above pictures are all renders.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Well since I'm using an X99E-WS in my next project, I figured I should model and render the thing;
> .....
> Note that the above pictures are all renders.


This is shocking Virtual Reality but how are you able to make it? Do you have some kind of scanner to take precise measurements? Do you really need this rendering in your project or it is just an excuse for playing?


----------



## Canis-X

Such a beautiful board, it truly is. Just a shame that the majority of it gets covered with things like graphics cards and CPU heatsinks.....so sad.


----------



## Creator

Wow, how long did it take to create that?


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This is shocking Virtual Reality but how are you able to make it? Do you have some kind of scanner to take precise measurements? Do you really need this rendering in your project or it is just an excuse for playing?


I wish I did have that sort of kit. No this model was made using just a set of calipers and a camera. I used the ATX specs to create the PCB complete with mounting points, then set to work building everything on it. Each part is a separate model file which I the placed into a final assembly like you would a normal CAD project. For the rendering I exported it as a .stl and used Cycles within Blender.

Whilst not strictly necessary, that in itself is why I did it. Nobody notices a build where you just do what you need to do, you have to push the boundaries. I did this last time with Loramentum, so this time I needed to take it even further. Plus it made for a nice excuse to see what I could do in the given timeframe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> Wow, how long did it take to create that?


Cheers, took about 3 1/2 days or so?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Well since I'm using an X99E-WS in my next project, I figured I should model and render the thing;
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/351/Q4VPOu.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/6834/AQbtUf.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6942/kLJDNZ.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2346/MD2c45.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/9961/PaLq2Y.png
> 
> Note that the above pictures are all renders.


How?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> I wish I did have that sort of kit. No this model was made using just a set of calipers and a camera. I used the ATX specs to create the PCB complete with mounting points, then set to work building everything on it. Each part is a separate model file which I the placed into a final assembly like you would a normal CAD project. For the rendering I exported it as a .stl and used Cycles within Blender.


I am totally floored: making models for everything? How many model files you have? Anyway, now you can I think easily do animation in Blender how all pieces are falling in place







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Whilst not strictly necessary, that in itself is why I did it. Nobody notices a build where you just do what you need to do, you have to push the boundaries. I did this last time with Loramentum, so this time I needed to take it even further. Plus it made for a nice excuse to see what I could do in the given timeframe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, took about 3 1/2 days or so?


Any plan of making a _Mobo Story_ movie? At least for youtube







.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Experimentally, I managed to cut out the damned DVI connector from the GTX 970 and so the road is opened to single-slot watercooled cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I need to get this done on my Titans! It's definitely a total waste of a slot when watercooling.


Report about successful experiment with cutting out the DVI connector from the GTX 970 card. Should be quite easily doable with Titans but I have not checked yet the Titan DVI connector.


----------



## moorhen2

So, what is the highest memory frequency you guys have achieved on this board, there is a bit of confusion with the user manual stating 3000+, but Asus website states 3200+.


----------



## OCDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Well since I'm using an X99E-WS in my next project, I figured I should model and render the thing;
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/351/Q4VPOu.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/6834/AQbtUf.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6942/kLJDNZ.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2346/MD2c45.png
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/9961/PaLq2Y.png
> 
> Note that the above pictures are all renders.


Now that an _exquisite_ piece of work. _Stunning_. I never bothered doing anything more than a crude positioning layout of the board for my project's CAD model, the level of detail in yours is truly beautiful. Which programs did you use to make the model itself?


----------



## Happymess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Well since I'm using an X99E-WS in my next project, I figured I should model and render the thing;
> 
> ...
> 
> Note that the above pictures are all renders.


Stellar work.


----------



## moorhen2

So I answered my own question, 3200+ on this board, will try for higher at some point.









http://s572.photobucket.com/user/moorhen2/media/Capture2020202_1.jpg.html


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I am totally floored: making models for everything? How many model files you have? Anyway, now you can I think easily do animation in Blender how all pieces are falling in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Any plan of making a _Mobo Story_ movie? At least for youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aah I will actually be doing something similar for the main build itself. Going to have things fly into place and all the cables "grow" into the components, should be interesting to say the least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDesign*
> 
> Now that an _exquisite_ piece of work. _Stunning_. I never bothered doing anything more than a crude positioning layout of the board for my project's CAD model, the level of detail in yours is truly beautiful. Which programs did you use to make the model itself?


Autodesk Inventor mostly for the board, Blender for the heat pipes, capacitors and other little details. Thanks btw!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happymess*
> 
> Stellar work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> How?


Lots of coffee and a pair of calipers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happymess*
> 
> Stellar work.


Thanks!

So I figured it would be a bit of fun to make a short animation of the board model so that you can see it from more angles:


----------



## Mad Monk

MakiRole,








I am at a loss for words. That is just amazing. Having been beating my head on Blender for a bit (it is still winning) and knowing that is a render defies superlatives.








Thank you for making it and sharing it.








Cheers,

MM


----------



## wirk

Stunning... better than real... looks like the beginning of _Mobo Story_ blockbuster.


----------



## jsutter71

I'm having a strange problem with my SM951 AHCI version. My setup is an 400GB Intel 750 PCie used for a system drive. For storage I'm using 4 4TB WD RED raid 10 with a 256GB Samsung EVO 840 for exceleration. I added a 512GB SM951 SSD to the M.2 slot for use as a gaming drive. I had Witcher 3 and my steam programs installed on the SM951 and when I tried to open the program it basically froze on me. I rebooted and trimmed but the drive but the drive would still freeze on me. I finally reformatted it and ran trim again and error check chows no errors. I'm using a 5930K CPU and 64GB of G-Skill Ripjaws 4 series system memory. At the moment I have 1 Geforce GTX 980Ti and 2 Geforce GTX 980's. Here's the benchmarks I ran when I first installed the drives. This is a new issue for me since I've used multiple drives in the past to install programs. I can't seem to locate much information regarding this issue and I'm wondering if this may be a limitation or an issue with this board. Any Ideas?


----------



## JKad

I am having a problem using an Addonics Technologies M.2 PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 4-Lane adapter model ADM2PX4 with a Samsung SM951 SSD on the X99-E WS. The rest of the build went well and I have only the anomalies below:

There is one SM951 in the M.2 connector on the MB. This SSD has the OS and programs on it. There is no problem with this SSD.

There is another SM951 on the Addonics adapter. When this adapter and SSD are in a PCIe slot, the computer will not shut down or sleep using the start button options. For shutdown it enters a restart sequence. For sleep, it enters sleep but locks up the computer requiring a manual shutdown using the case power button. Files are accessible on this drive which is intended to be for data storage for projects I am actively working on. When I remove this adapter, the computer shuts down and enters sleep as expected.

I have tried putting the adapter in other PCIe slots, putting the OS SSD on the adapter with the MB M.2 connector empty, and disabling unused devices in bios. I still have the problems above. The only other issue that I'm not sure about is that the diagnostic LED's on the board show AA when the computer starts entering Windows and remains until shutdown or sleep whether the adapter is in the computer or not. The manual defines this code as "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode." Addonics believes the above problems are caused by an interrupt conflict. But putting the adapter into other PCIe slots and disabling hardware in BIOS did not solve the problems.

Your recommendations for things to try would be greatly appreciated especially if any of you have had a similar experience. Otherwise, this adapter goes back and I'll have to find another. Your recommendations for a replacement adapter would also be appreciated.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> I am having a problem using an Addonics Technologies M.2 PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 4-Lane adapter model ADM2PX4 with a Samsung SM951 SSD on the X99-E WS. The rest of the build went well and I have only the anomalies below:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is one SM951 in the M.2 connector on the MB. This SSD has the OS and programs on it. There is no problem with this SSD.
> 
> There is another SM951 on the Addonics adapter. When this adapter and SSD are in a PCIe slot, the computer will not shut down or sleep using the start button options. For shutdown it enters a restart sequence. For sleep, it enters sleep but locks up the computer requiring a manual shutdown using the case power button. Files are accessible on this drive which is intended to be for data storage for projects I am actively working on. When I remove this adapter, the computer shuts down and enters sleep as expected.
> 
> I have tried putting the adapter in other PCIe slots, putting the OS SSD on the adapter with the MB M.2 connector empty, and disabling unused devices in bios. I still have the problems above. The only other issue that I'm not sure about is that the diagnostic LED's on the board show AA when the computer starts entering Windows and remains until shutdown or sleep whether the adapter is in the computer or not. The manual defines this code as "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode." Addonics believes the above problems are caused by an interrupt conflict. But putting the adapter into other PCIe slots and disabling hardware in BIOS did not solve the problems.
> 
> Your recommendations for things to try would be greatly appreciated especially if any of you have had a similar experience. Otherwise, this adapter goes back and I'll have to find another. Your recommendations for a replacement adapter would also be appreciated.


What UEFI version are you running currently and if you haven't tried it yet, have you tried the most current release? What UEFI settings have you tried and have you tried clearing the CMOS?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> The only other issue that I'm not sure about is that the diagnostic LED's on the board show AA when the computer starts entering Windows and remains until shutdown or sleep whether the adapter is in the computer or not. The manual defines this code as "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode." Addonics believes the above problems are caused by an interrupt conflict. But putting the adapter into other PCIe slots and disabling hardware in BIOS did not solve the problems.


Hello

Q-Code AA being displayed once booted to the operating system is correct when booting from a restart or shutdown state.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What UEFI version are you running currently and if you haven't tried it yet, have you tried the most current release? What UEFI settings have you tried and have you tried clearing the CMOS?


I updated the shipped bios 0801 to 1102 and got the OS installed before ever trying to install the adapter and second SSD. UEFI is pretty much auto/default except for overclock of CPU and memory--system is stable. I cleared CMOS a few times during overclock testing.

What changes to UEFI do you recommend I try?


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Q-Code AA being displayed once booted to the operating system is correct when booting from a restart or shutdown state.


Thanks for the response. I've read that on a few posts during my search for answers. Now I'll take it as confirmed "correct".


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I've read that on a few posts during my search for answers. Now I'll take it as confirmed "correct".


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> *HARD RESEATING DID THE TRICK! Thanks a lot buddy!*
> 
> I noticed that mounting the RAM modules in the slots made some weird "walking in the sand" sounds, but I didn't think much about it before. I'm not exactly sure what kind of connectors Asus uses on this board, (brushes?) but after a round with the vacuum cleaner, and repeatedly reseating each module 2-3 times and carefully shaking it a bit horizontally, ALL of the 64GB came up! PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> 
> 
> So now we now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brute force on poor contact quality works! Never had such a bizarre experience in my life!
> Thanks very much for the fabulous response and all your help & time, guys! Overclock.net rulz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Walking sand is the perfect analogy, exactlly what it sounded/felt like for me.


Interesting news guys! I had to RMA my previous MB due to RTC failure, and guess what... The replacement MB didn't make any "sandwalking" noises when plugging the RAM chips in the slots. They went in smoothly like in butter. Most importantly, the MB recognized all 64G RAM at once!

Why? I'm not really sure, but I can tell you that the previous MB was produced in the fall 2014, while the new MB was produced in March 2015... Maybe Asus did something in between?

Anyway, it may be the case that newer boards of this type would work with full RAM without needing to use the "brute force" RAM plugging method (above). Just FYI...


----------



## jsutter71

I've ran into this issue a few times during overclocking and never had to remove or reseat any ram. Not sure if anyone has tried this but for me the simple solution was to go into BIOS and select Load optimized results in the exit menu and reboot. For me that has worked every time because this same issue has happened to me maybe 4 or 5 times. I'm using 8 16GB sticks of G Skill ripjaws 4 series DDR4 2400. The same that's on the qualified vendors list. Just to be clear, my 64GB ram would only show 48GB after changing certain BIOS settings. Running the most recent BIOS. I can say that I truly love this board and amazed at how easy it is to overclock but I've done a lot of tweaking to get it to were I wanted it to be. I have gone back and fourth between Asus and ASRock, and both have their merits, but I think this board compared to any other ones I've ever used has a big learning curve when it comes to the settings. I've also realized that it is very easy to cause this board to function incorrectly with what would seem like minor BIOS changes. I think that the ASRock boards aren't nearly as sensitive, but this board continues to impress me. BTW...I purchased my 5930K CPU from Newegg, and I guess I hit the silicone lottery because of how extremely easy mine overclocks.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> I am having a problem using an Addonics Technologies M.2 PCIe SSD - PCIe 3.0 4-Lane adapter model ADM2PX4 with a Samsung SM951 SSD on the X99-E WS. The rest of the build went well and I have only the anomalies below:
> 
> There is one SM951 in the M.2 connector on the MB. This SSD has the OS and programs on it. There is no problem with this SSD.
> 
> There is another SM951 on the Addonics adapter. When this adapter and SSD are in a PCIe slot, the computer will not shut down or sleep using the start button options. For shutdown it enters a restart sequence. For sleep, it enters sleep but locks up the computer requiring a manual shutdown using the case power button. Files are accessible on this drive which is intended to be for data storage for projects I am actively working on. When I remove this adapter, the computer shuts down and enters sleep as expected.
> 
> I have tried putting the adapter in other PCIe slots, putting the OS SSD on the adapter with the MB M.2 connector empty, and disabling unused devices in bios. I still have the problems above. The only other issue that I'm not sure about is that the diagnostic LED's on the board show AA when the computer starts entering Windows and remains until shutdown or sleep whether the adapter is in the computer or not. The manual defines this code as "System has transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode." Addonics believes the above problems are caused by an interrupt conflict. But putting the adapter into other PCIe slots and disabling hardware in BIOS did not solve the problems.
> 
> Your recommendations for things to try would be greatly appreciated especially if any of you have had a similar experience. Otherwise, this adapter goes back and I'll have to find another. Your recommendations for a replacement adapter would also be appreciated.


In an effort to be thorough, I decided to try each and every PCIe slot even if it meant slot 1 where my video card is. So, I got to slot 7 and it now shuts down and goes into sleep!!!!
Problem solved. Hopefully, this post will give guidance to others.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> In an effort to be thorough, I decided to try each and every PCIe slot even if it meant slot 1 where my video card is. So, I got to slot 7 and it now shuts down and goes into sleep!!!!
> Problem solved. Hopefully, this post will give guidance to others.


Well, I hate being made a fool of--it shut down ONCE! Since then, I've tried every slot including relocation my video card to PCIe 3 and putting the adapter in slot 1. In every case I got the same result--the computer ran fine but would not shut down or sleep. In addition, I installed Win7 on the SSD I had been using as my data drive and tried every slot with that--SAME RESULT. I also ran Crystal DiskMark and got Seq R/W of 829.7/817.0 compared to 2249/1561 with the same SSD installed in the M.2 slot on the MB. In addition, that SSD also allowed the computer to shut down and sleep properly.
So, I'm at the end of my testing and am going to return the adapter and try the Lycom DT-120. If that gives me the same results, the problem is the MB, either bios or a defective MB. We'll see.


----------



## rbbunmc

Happy everything worked out for you WillyK







Anyone try to install a thunderboltex II, and do so successfully here? Trusty google has given me only examples of failed attempts, and none of a successful install. I'm just running a single TitanX. I have tried the PCI-E slot recommended for if you were to do a 2-way SLI, and the last slot (as ASUS recommends). Its recognized in the BIOS, but when I plug in a thunderbolt drive formatted in EX-Fat it won't recognize it.

On a side note, been having a frustrating time with this board lately. Recently its been one crash after another and I can't get a stable boot at a wussy 3.5ghz OC. I'm not sure why its gone downhill so fast. Maybe my board is bad as well? I'm not really sure of how the RMA process works, or if its worth looking at other workstation boards, but goodness I'd like some consistency with it.


----------



## jsutter71

Has anyone tried using PCIe extension cables with this board...Since I'm running 3 GPU's I'm limited on space and I have a USB 3.1 card I'd like to use. I already have a Intel PCIe SSD in the 4th slot


----------



## Reglar

Some of you will recall I posted earlier about having a X99-A WS board go bad which I thought was due to a bad dual PSU config. I ordered a new single PSU and a new MB.

Well this one worked on the bench and posts 00 in the rig too, with the same PSU etc.

I've asked for ideas in the general ASUS support thread but asking here as well. The support thread URL is below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8120_40#post_24130702


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Some of you will recall I posted earlier about having a X99-A WS board go bad which I thought was due to a bad dual PSU config. I ordered a new single PSU and a new MB.
> 
> Well this one worked on the bench and posts 00 in the rig too, with the same PSU etc.
> 
> I've asked for ideas in the general ASUS support thread but asking here as well. The support thread URL is below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/8120_40#post_24130702


Works on the bench and does not work in the case? This indicates mechanical issue creating electrical problem, e.g with a screw.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Works on the bench and does not work in the case? This indicates mechanical issue creating electrical problem, e.g with a screw.


It's worse; I left a bunch of standoffs on the motherboard tray, including some that didn't line up with screw holes on the X99-a WS. This is likely really why the first MB died, not the PSUs.

I'm $1000 down to learn a lesson.

Anyway, thanks for the help, it was definitely a mechanical issue.


----------



## newtrino

Hello, I'm new to this blog (but have read back to page 100 or so). Planning a new build, and would like to submit my proposed build for comments:

MOBO: Asus x99-E WB USB 3.1
CPU: Intel i7-5960X
Boot Drive (nvme): Intel 750 1.2 TB AIC
GPU: EVGA Titan X Hybrid X 2 in SLI
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 128GB kit, 2800 MHz (CMD128GX4M8B2800C14)
Storage Drives: 2 or 3 HGST Ultrastar He8 8TB SAS 12GB/s 4Kn. I don't plan on a RAID config (yet).
RAID Adaptor: Asus Pike II 3008 (for the faster SAS connection)
Case: Cosmos II

Any potential red flags? Potential improvements? Folks have said in this thread that non-ECC RAM was only possible up to 64GB on the x99-e ws, but the specs on the Asus website suggest that up to 128GB is fine.

I'll be using this rig for professional imaging, and some gaming.

Thanks much...


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Hello, I'm new to this blog (but have read back to page 100 or so). Planning a new build, and would like to submit my proposed build for comments:
> 
> *MOBO: Asus x99-E WB USB 3.1
> CPU: Intel i7-5960X
> Boot Drive (nvme): Intel 750 1.2 TB AIC
> GPU: EVGA Titan X Hybrid X 2 in SLI*
> RAM: 64GB RIPJAWS4 2800 Mhz
> Storage Drives: 3x Samsung 850 Pro RAID Configured / SM951
> RAID Adaptor: Asus Pike II 3008 (for the faster SAS connection)
> Fan: H110iGT
> PSU: Corsair Ax1500i
> *Case: Cosmos II*
> 
> Any potential red flags? Potential improvements? Folks have said in this thread that non-ECC RAM was only possible up to 64GB on the x99-e ws, but the specs on the Asus website suggest that up to 128GB is fine.
> 
> I'll be using this rig for professional imaging, and some gaming.
> 
> Thanks much...


I have about the same setup as you, except 3.0. Mine boots fine off 1.2TB NVME Intel 750, but I have seen others who have had trouble with stability on the 1.2TB NVME 750 with the x99e-WS though. I have had other quality issues with my board though, unrelated to anything connected to it. It used to OC nicely (for about 3 weeks) and then lost all ability to. The temps are running low on it, just won't boot with ANY type of OC, even a simple XMP and without all the fancy gadgets connected. I never pushed the board hard. Sadly after buying a thunderboltex ii, I found out it doesn't actually support it, even though its advertised to. I think it, like most of these "1st generation" boards should be considered experimental with each persons board having its own perks and flaws. Based on your setup, money isn't a HUGE concern, so I'd say its a board worth taking a shot on.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Hello, I'm new to this blog (but have read back to page 100 or so). Planning a new build, and would like to submit my proposed build for comments:
> 
> MOBO: Asus x99-E WB USB 3.1
> CPU: Intel i7-5960X
> Boot Drive (nvme): Intel 750 1.2 TB AIC
> GPU: EVGA Titan X Hybrid X 2 in SLI
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 128GB kit, 2800 MHz (CMD128GX4M8B2800C14)
> Storage Drives: 2 or 3 HGST Ultrastar He8 8TB SAS 12GB/s 4Kn. I don't plan on a RAID config (yet).
> RAID Adaptor: Asus Pike II 3008 (for the faster SAS connection)
> Case: Cosmos II
> 
> Any potential red flags? Potential improvements? Folks have said in this thread that non-ECC RAM was only possible up to 64GB on the x99-e ws, but the specs on the Asus website suggest that up to 128GB is fine.
> 
> I'll be using this rig for professional imaging, and some gaming.
> 
> Thanks much...


The amount of RAM supported is dependent upon the processor used. Check Intel website for CPU/RAM compatibility.

I'm running X99-E WS/USB3.1 motherboard with Intel 750 1.2Tb AIC, XEON E5-1650v3 with 64G 4x16 ECC (expandable to 128). Booted at first power up - no problems.

Be careful loading Windows 7/8.1 - ensure UEFI mode and GPT Format.

Did I mention I hate Windows 8.1?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I've ran into this issue a few times during overclocking and never had to remove or reseat any ram. Not sure if anyone has tried this but for me the simple solution was to go into BIOS and select Load optimized results in the exit menu and reboot. For me that has worked every time because this same issue has happened to me maybe 4 or 5 times. I'm using 8 16GB sticks of G Skill ripjaws 4 series DDR4 2400. The same that's on the qualified vendors list. Just to be clear, my 64GB ram would only show 48GB after changing certain BIOS settings. Running the most recent BIOS.


Great advice! Setting BIOS in Default (Optimized Settings) mode before making any major HW changes (and BIOS upgrades!) is a classic and I'd say a mandatory action.

In my case, both boards were still running in default BIOS mode with identical configurations. I had to get the RAM working before I started any OC attempts, right. So your otherwise excellent advice wouldn't apply here, unfortunately. I believe it was a mechanical issue with the first board (anything else won't disappear by "brute force" reseating), and the "sandwalking" noise from the RAM slots is yet another clue about something being wrong there (never heard such a thing before or after on any motherboard).


----------



## jsutter71

I also hated windows 8 for about 10 minutes until I installed Start8. I think 8.1 is much better then 8. Even though I am a registered Windows 10 insider I will probably wait a few moths before I begin upgrading because of the inevitable initial bugs.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I also hated windows 8 for about 10 minutes until I installed Start8. I think 8.1 is much better then 8. Even though I am a registered Windows 10 insider I will probably wait a few moths before I begin upgrading because of the inevitable initial bugs.


I'm registered for Win 10 as well. I'm hoping it is better tailored to desktop workstation user. W8/8.1 was obviously designed with touchscreen users in mind. That's fine but took a while for me to find my way round in it - now booting straight to desktop. Still having a windows event log issue I can't nail down, seems to consume the whole CPU for a few seconds every minute, causing complete system jam/graphics stutter until it finishes doing whatever it thinks its doing.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Happy everything worked out for you WillyK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone try to install a thunderboltex II, and do so successfully here? Trusty google has given me only examples of failed attempts, and none of a successful install. I'm just running a single TitanX. I have tried the PCI-E slot recommended for if you were to do a 2-way SLI, and the last slot (as ASUS recommends). Its recognized in the BIOS, but when I plug in a thunderbolt drive formatted in EX-Fat it won't recognize it.
> 
> On a side note, been having a frustrating time with this board lately. Recently its been one crash after another and I can't get a stable boot at a wussy 3.5ghz OC. I'm not sure why its gone downhill so fast. Maybe my board is bad as well? I'm not really sure of how the RMA process works, or if its worth looking at other workstation boards, but goodness I'd like some consistency with it.


Thanks pal! Much appreciated









Sorry to hear that you're still having troubles with the board. If you haven't done so already, simply running the Asus PC Diagnostics auto-test may flush out possible proprietary HW problems (this is what I did to catch the RTC failure - not easy to detect really). Unfortunately, I haven't tried Thunderbolt thus far, but I'm running two Titan X on the new board without any problems.

Otherwise, I use a bunch of other tools for troubleshooting various HW issues, including tools like AIDA64 Extreme, SiSoftware Sandra, HWiNFO64, PC-doctor for Windows, HW Monitor PRO, etc. (and a bunch of dedicated CPU, GPU and RAM tools as well). You probably already have those too, however, any low level HW issues with a specific MB are hard to troubleshoot. The Asus PC Diagnostics tool is probably the only one able to check a specific Asus board on this level.

If it turns out to be a RMA case, then the first point of contact is your reseller or you can also ask [email protected] at the Hard Forum (ASUS X99 Motherboard Series - Official Support Thread). Anyway, I really hope you'll nail this one soon, and don't forget to share the magic solution here when you're done


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Speaking of good utilities/tools, I'd like to recommend Aomei Partition Assistant Pro.

Easily converts disks erroneously formatted in MBR to GPT WITHOUT DATA LOSS! Many other disk management functions as well.

I loaded win 7 initially and it formatted my Intel 750 as MBR. Did not realize it till well after Win 8.1 "downgrade" (actually I'm getting used to it) and loading all my CAD/Sim drawing files.

PA Pro did what many said could not be done and I did not have to reload anything. Booted right back up as GPT disk as though nothing had changed.


----------



## newtrino

Thanks for your reply. I'll DEFINITELY be waiting for Windows 10. Here's another question: Does the x99-e WS support Ramdisk, and more importantly do I care if using a pci-SSD (Intel 750)?


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'll DEFINITELY be waiting for Windows 10. Here's another question: Does the x99-e WS support Ramdisk, and more importantly do I care if using a pci-SSD (Intel 750)?


Yes.

Maybe

PS: I7 CPU supports up to 64Gb RAM


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> ...
> Any potential red flags? Potential improvements? Folks have said in this thread that non-ECC RAM was only possible up to 64GB on the x99-e ws, but the specs on the Asus website suggest that up to 128GB is fine.
> I'll be using this rig for professional imaging, and some gaming.
> Thanks much...


I have not checked the specs recently but when building my system long time ago it was understood that 128 GB is supported only by Xeon and with the ECC RAM. Maybe later it was revealed that the 128 GB of DDR4 RAM is also OK with the i7-5960X??? I do not know the answer to this since I went with the Xeon/128GB ECC RAM which works fine and so I was not interested in other options afterwards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Here's another question: Does the x99-e WS support Ramdisk, ...?


I thought Ramdisk does not depend on the mobo, it is a feature started from the OS level???


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> ...
> Any potential red flags? Potential improvements? Folks have said in this thread that non-ECC RAM was only possible up to 64GB on the x99-e ws, but the specs on the Asus website suggest that up to 128GB is fine.
> I'll be using this rig for professional imaging, and some gaming.
> Thanks much...
> 
> 
> 
> I have not checked the specs recently but when building my system long time ago it was understood that 128 GB is supported only by Xeon and with the ECC RAM. Maybe later it was revealed that the 128 GB of DDR4 RAM is also OK with the i7-5960X??? I do not know the answer to this since I went with the Xeon/128GB ECC RAM which works fine and so I was not interested in other options afterwards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Here's another question: Does the x99-e WS support Ramdisk, ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Ramdisk does not depend on the mobo, it is a feature started from the OS level???
Click to expand...

RAM support is CPU dependent. You can check the Intel site for compatibility. I7 supports up to 64Gb. Xeon E5-16xxv3 series supports up to 768Gb AND offers ECC support - but is limited to 128Gb (8x16) on X99-E WS motherboards at this time. Not known whether higher density DIMMs will be supported in the future.

Ramdisk is not dependent on motherboard - it is a software level configuration. Whether Ramdisk will be of benefit or not is another question dependent upon specific application. My guess is that with any modern SSD a Ramdisk would be more trouble than it is worth for just about any common applications.


----------



## Panther Al

I didn't see this earlier in the thread, but is there any real difference from a physical perspective between the ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 board with the 3.1 USB built in, and the standard ASUS X99-E WS? Looking like this is the board I am going with since I don't appear my other option (RVE) will fit in my case (oddly enough, the extra .2" does make a difference), and was planning on getting the Liquid Extasy block and not sure if it would work on both or just the standard version.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I didn't see this earlier in the thread, but is there any real difference from a physical perspective between the ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 board with the 3.1 USB built in, and the standard ASUS X99-E WS? Looking like this is the board I am going with since I don't appear my other option (RVE) will fit in my case (oddly enough, the extra .2" does make a difference), and was planning on getting the Liquid Extasy block and not sure if it would work on both or just the standard version.


If you are speaking of form factor they are both SSI-CEB - slightly longer from I/O to opposite edge than ATX. This is usually not a problem and will generally fit in most ATX cases (same mounting points).

The two USB 3.1 ports have simply taken the place of a couple previous USB ports on the I/O. I don't think there is any significant difference in component layout between the two.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I didn't see this earlier in the thread, but is there any real difference from a physical perspective between the ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 board with the 3.1 USB built in, and the standard ASUS X99-E WS? Looking like this is the board I am going with since I don't appear my other option (RVE) will fit in my case (oddly enough, the extra .2" does make a difference), and was planning on getting the Liquid Extasy block and not sure if it would work on both or just the standard version.


From the pic of this mobo one does not see any difference. Liquid Extasy block should fit since there is no change to the USB connectors near the chipset radiator where the heatpipe joins it. Of course assuming they have not made any other slight changes to the mobo. Liquid Extasy block is big and rigid, this requires that all components within its area are not changed.


----------



## WillyK

X99-E WS BIOS 1102 issues (bugs?)

Hi guys.

I'm experiencing faulty CPU Power (Package) reading when I disable the CPU SVID Support in the BIOS. It persistently shows CPU Power around 0.58W regardless which tool is used to monitor that, and goes back to showing normal CPU Power values when I enable CPU SVID Support again. This is a consistent behavior on two different motherboard samples, so it obviously must be caused by the BIOS.

Are you experiencing the same issue on disabling the CPU SVID Support in BIOS? (You can use any arbitrary tool monitoring the CPU Power, e.g. AIDA64, HW Monitor, etc.)

Another issue is a weird mix of English and Chinese text appearing in the "Last modified" report (list box) in the BIOS. I've never seen anything like this before, and it's obviously a local BIOS problem as far as I can tell. Have you experienced similar issues yourself?

I'm thinking that it must be some bugs in the BIOS causing that (what else?), since it's behaving just the same on different boards. What do you think? Any suggestions?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> X99-E WS BIOS 1102 issues (bugs?)
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm experiencing faulty CPU Power (Package) reading when I disable the CPU SVID Support in the BIOS. It persistently shows CPU Power around 0.58W regardless which tool is used to monitor that, and goes back to showing normal CPU Power values when I enable CPU SVID Support again. This is a consistent behavior on two different motherboard samples, so it obviously must be caused by the BIOS.
> 
> Are you experiencing the same issue on disabling the CPU SVID Support in BIOS? (You can use any arbitrary tool monitoring the CPU Power, e.g. AIDA64, HW Monitor, etc.)
> 
> Another issue is a weird mix of English and Chinese text appearing in the "Last modified" report (list box) in the BIOS. I've never seen anything like this before, and it's obviously a local BIOS problem as far as I can tell. Have you experienced similar issues yourself?
> 
> I'm thinking that it must be some bugs in the BIOS causing that (what else?), since it's behaving just the same on different boards. What do you think? Any suggestions?


Hello

There is no package power reporting when SVID Support is disabled. This is as designed by Intel and is no indication of an issue.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is no package power reporting when SVID Support is disabled. This is as designed by Intel and is no indication of an issue.


Thanks! Asus recommends disabling it for OC and I'd definitely like to monitor how the power load is moving in OC mode, but I guess there's nothing to do about it in such case. Or shall I leave it on even in OC mode?

Any clues about the mixed EN+CN text? (see below)


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Has anyone tried using PCIe extension cables with this board...Since I'm running 3 GPU's I'm limited on space and I have a USB 3.1 card I'd like to use. I already have a Intel PCIe SSD in the 4th slot


I use 3M risers w/5 GPUs with no issues...but I'm using a Spotswood tray


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I use 3M risers w/5 GPUs with no issues...but I'm using a Spotswood tray


My case has 2 extra slots


----------



## Poppapete

Can anyone confirm that if I am using PWM case fans then the "Chassis Fan control setting jumper" should be 2-3 and does it matter if I am using or not using Fan Xpert. I really don't know what this jumper controls??!!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> I didn't see this earlier in the thread, but is there any real difference from a physical perspective between the ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 board with the 3.1 USB built in, and the standard ASUS X99-E WS? Looking like this is the board I am going with since I don't appear my other option (RVE) will fit in my case (oddly enough, the extra .2" does make a difference), and was planning on getting the Liquid Extasy block and not sure if it would work on both or just the standard version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> From the pic of this mobo one does not see any difference. Liquid Extasy block should fit since there is no change to the USB connectors near the chipset radiator where the heatpipe joins it. Of course assuming they have not made any other slight changes to the mobo. Liquid Extasy block is big and rigid, this requires that all components within its area are not changed.


Here is the view of naked mobo stripped of the radiators:



If all components underneath the cooling areas are the same in the 3.1 mobo then Lquid Extasy block can be used. I expect the components in question are not changed since the original radiators are not changed.

You may wish to look at my report about the assembling and current results of testing of the Liquid Extasy full cover block


----------



## Panther Al

Thanks a bunch: I think it aught to be fine... *knock on wood*


----------



## Reglar

My new board is the 3.1 and it looks just like the 3.0 boards I have.

For those who get the 3.1; ASUS still has both boards up on their web site so be careful when looking for a new BIOS; I didn't notice I was on the 3.0 board support page and I couldn't figure out why the BIOS' I downloaded were recognized. Right now there is just the first BIOS for the board anyway.

I did have a problem with my USB keyboard not initializing on restarts when in the 3.0 ports (there are only 2 3.1 ports). If that happens to you turn off fast boot, that is what fixed my issue.


----------



## newtrino

Falcon-NW is putting 128GB ram on the i7-5960X. Makes me want to try it, but may go for the xeon e5-1691 v3 (14 cores), with the thought that it might be overclockable. Is anyone using this CPU?


----------



## Reglar

I'm having a weird issue with how my video cards are being read for the bus interface.

All 3 are EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked, and all 3 give the same rough scores in Heaven, 3DMark11, 3DMark Firestrike, etc, but GPUZ reads them as the following even under load:

Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x2 3.0
Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x1 3.0
Slot 3 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0

I've checked the BIOS, and all the cards are set to auto, and even in Bios the GPU card tool shows the above.

Anyone had a similar problem or advice?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue with how my video cards are being read for the bus interface.
> 
> All 3 are EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked, and all 3 give the same rough scores in Heaven, 3DMark11, 3DMark Firestrike, etc, but GPUZ reads them as the following even under load:
> 
> Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x2 3.0
> Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x1 3.0
> Slot 3 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
> 
> I've checked the BIOS, and all the cards are set to auto, and even in Bios the GPU card tool shows the above.
> 
> Anyone had a similar problem or advice?


Assuming your cards are running in proper SLI mode, this might be normal (or not). See the GPU-Z explanation below.



I'm using two Titan X. When I start the GPU-Z Render Test, I'm getting:
Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0

and then a half a minute later the second card drops to:
Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 *1.1*

In AIDA64 Extreme I'm getting this:
Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ 1.1 x16
Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ 1.1 x16
(light load)

Now, it's not exactly what you're experiencing, but maybe it's a clue?
Also keep in mind that the X99-E WS board is a bit special with its two PLX chips extending the standard PCIe bus capabilities, so it could be possibly confusing for GPU-Z (?) ... just guessing









Anyway, it's not a very good answer (if at all) but I tried to share my results and thoughts. Not sure if it helps at all. It'll be interesting to hear what the HW gurus mean about this.


----------



## WillyK

*Asus X99-E WS Overclocking - CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores vs. Per Core*

Maybe it's written somewhere, but to me it was a discovery compared to my previous experiences with other Asus boards.

If you select *Sync All Cores* for the CPU Core Ratio setting, then you're no longer getting variable CPU Core Voltages exploiting the Intel SpeedStep - The CPU VCore always stays on MAX regardless of the CPU load (even for idle CPU). It seems that Intel SpeedStep only works on this board when the CPU Core Ratio is set *Per Core*, even though all Ratio values are Equal for each single core. Sync All Cores also effectively eliminates the stepping effect you want to achieve by using Offset or Adaptive mode for the VCore. (The Turbo setting doesn't seem to matter - only the CPU Core Ratio.) On the other hand, setting CPU Core Ratio = Per Core completely disables the Fully Manual Mode in the AI Tweaker (grayed out)!

On my other rigs I've always used Sync All Cores without any such issues, but this board is different... or maybe it's the CPU? I'm using i7-5960X on this board and apart for having 8 cores it shouldn't really behave differently, but...

Well, I just thought to mention this for those who want to let the CPU OC follow the load, and optimize it's heat, power consumption and lifetime span by stepping the VCore.
=> Use *CPU Core Ratio: Per Core* for this board (and be aware that it makes the Fully Manual Mode unavailable).


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Falcon-NW is putting 128GB ram on the i7-5960X. Makes me want to try it, but may go for the xeon e5-1691 v3 (14 cores), with the thought that it might be overclockable. Is anyone using this CPU?


Per Intel http://ark.intel.com/products/82930 the I7-5960X supports up to 64Gb memory - does not offer ECC support.

Xeon E5-16XXv3 series supports up to 768Gb with ECC Support (up to 128Gb support on this motherboard) and is overclockable.


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> *Asus X99-E WS Overclocking - CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores vs. Per Core*
> 
> Maybe it's written somewhere, but to me it was a discovery compared to my previous experiences with other Asus boards.
> 
> If you select *Sync All Cores* for the CPU Core Ratio setting, then you're no longer getting variable CPU Core Voltages exploiting the Intel SpeedStep - The CPU VCore always stays on MAX regardless of the CPU load (even for idle CPU). It seems that Intel SpeedStep only works on this board when the CPU Core Ratio is set *Per Core*, even though all Ratio values are Equal for each single core. Sync All Cores also effectively eliminates the stepping effect you want to achieve by using Offset or Adaptive mode for the VCore. (The Turbo setting doesn't seem to matter - only the CPU Core Ratio.) On the other hand, setting CPU Core Ratio = Per Core completely disables the Fully Manual Mode in the AI Tweaker (grayed out)!
> 
> On my other rigs I've always used Sync All Cores without any such issues, but this board is different... or maybe it's the CPU? I'm using i7-5960X on this board and apart for having 8 cores it shouldn't really behave differently, but...
> 
> Well, I just thought to mention this for those who want to let the CPU OC follow the load, and optimize it's heat, power consumption and lifetime span by stepping the VCore.
> => Use *CPU Core Ratio: Per Core* for this board (and be aware that it makes the Fully Manual Mode unavailable).


Interesting.

+1


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Assuming your cards are running in proper SLI mode, this might be normal (or not). See the GPU-Z explanation below.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using two Titan X. When I start the GPU-Z Render Test, I'm getting:
> Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
> Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
> 
> and then a half a minute later the second card drops to:
> Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
> Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 *1.1*
> 
> In AIDA64 Extreme I'm getting this:
> Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ 1.1 x16
> Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ 1.1 x16
> (light load)
> 
> Now, it's not exactly what you're experiencing, but maybe it's a clue?
> Also keep in mind that the X99-E WS board is a bit special with its two PLX chips extending the standard PCIe bus capabilities, so it could be possibly confusing for GPU-Z (?) ... just guessing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's not a very good answer (if at all) but I tried to share my results and thoughts. Not sure if it helps at all. It'll be interesting to hear what the HW gurus mean about this.


Thanks for the info; unfortunately the cards never go up to @x16 when in use. They are in proper SLI mode, SLI seems to work ok but I have not put it through it's paces yet. The cards are under water so it's going to be a pain but I'll pull the system apart tonight and try the cards in different slots. If the issue follows the cards, then I need to figure out if I will RMA them or not. Unfortunately I didn't look at this aspect when I did testing under their original coolers so I don't have a baseline to compare. If however the issue appears slot specific, then I need to figure out if I will RMA the card.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Falcon-NW is putting 128GB ram on the i7-5960X. Makes me want to try it, but may go for the xeon e5-1691 v3 (14 cores), with the thought that it might be overclockable. Is anyone using this CPU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WSCrunchBox*
> 
> Per Intel http://ark.intel.com/products/82930 the I7-5960X supports up to 64Gb memory - does not offer ECC support.
> Xeon E5-16XXv3 series supports up to 768Gb with ECC Support (up to 128Gb support on this motherboard) and is overclockable.


Voices tell that Xeon E5-1691 v3 is dedicated only to specific industrial customers and will never be available in other channels. But even if it would be available serious issues remain. Overclocking of 14 cores processor would be rather limited. Reason is that total power dissipated is the same as say 6 core processor meaning that each of the 14 cores have to run at lower speed. It looks like the current sweet spot between the number of cores and overclocking range is 6-8 under the TDP limit. Then there is an issue what kind of application can utilize large number of cores. Here a good example is software from Adobe which is considered one of the best regarding the support for multicore multithreading. One can see that software like Photoshop speeds mostly up to 4 cores, sometimes 5 or 6 but never ever 8. The same is with Adobe Lightroom. People who use high-end visualization, graphics, imaging software say that this is typical situation and there is really no software which can make use of large number of cores/threads. Or maybe there is but used in limited circles.


----------



## newtrino

Thanks that's a very helpful response. Will likely go i7-5960X, reluctantly, and OC it. Just wish Intel had more robust competition -- no incentive to speed up their timeline for consumer chips.


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue with how my video cards are being read for the bus interface.
> 
> All 3 are EVGA GTX 980 Superclocked, and all 3 give the same rough scores in Heaven, 3DMark11, 3DMark Firestrike, etc, but GPUZ reads them as the following even under load:
> 
> Slot 1 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x2 3.0
> Slot 2 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x1 3.0
> Slot 3 - PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x16 3.0
> 
> I've checked the BIOS, and all the cards are set to auto, and even in Bios the GPU card tool shows the above.
> 
> Anyone had a similar problem or advice?


Just an FYI; took the water blocks off all 3 so I could easily move them around in testing; clearly 2 of the cards will not go to full bandwidth. RMAs opened and I'm sending them back.

My only consolation was that it wasn't my motherboard.

Before I did that I did manage to get 4.6Ghz stable at 1.3 volts (only parms I changed). Validated using Aida64.


----------



## seprotech

Hi Folks,

What does everyone think about using this board with the Intel 750 1.2tb in the 2.5in formfactor via the m.2 hyperkit instead of the intel 750 pcie card?

I just bought the USB 3.1 version of this motherboard to build a new workstation for Maya, After Effects, Houdini, and Real Flow. I have an i7 5960x and 3x Titan X watercooled. Can this board run 4 cards in 4 way sli in addition to booting on an intel 750 via the m.2? I know on some boards the m.2 shares with one of the other pci lanes and its one or the other, but I dont know about this one. I was hoping that the water cooled titan Xs would leave enough space so as not to block the hyperkit and get a 4th titan and still boot from the intel 750. If this wont be possible, I will probably skip the intel 750 and just get a samsung evo pro for the boot disk and save the money for the 4th Titan for GPU rendering on . I dont really work with huge 4K video files so I'm not sure the 750 is even necessary.

I would love to hear what people think about the compatibility of 4 GPUs with the m.2


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Thanks that's a very helpful response. Will likely go i7-5960X, reluctantly, and OC it. Just wish Intel had more robust competition -- no incentive to speed up their timeline for consumer chips.


Competition or lack of it is not even the main issue. Desktop market is steadily declining, explosive growth is mobile/portable in which Intel is also-run. There is thus no incentive to push and soon the monster desktop processors will be made as a byproduct of server processors.


----------



## Poppapete

RE: Intel 750 M.2

I have ordered this board but not arrived (I am in Australia) but have done a fair bit of research.

1. The Titan X is 10.5" long and any card more than 9" will cover the M.2 slot if in a slot next to it.
2. The Intel M.2 version runs slightly slower than the PCIe version. Don't know why but difference is insignificant.
3. With 4 double slot GPU's you would have no space for either a M.2 or a PCIe Intel 750
4. This board should be able to run PCIe 3.0 X16 in all slots with M.2 empty.
5. Intel 750 needs PCIe 3.0 but only X4 for maximum speed
6. Does using the M.2 slot take lanes from another slot - probably but I don't know which slot.
7. All this assumes you have 40 lanes - i75960/5930

Please inform me where I have made mistakes or wrong assumptions!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> RE: Intel 750 M.2
> 
> I have ordered this board but not arrived (I am in Australia) but have done a fair bit of research.
> 
> 1. The Titan X is 10.5" long and any card more than 9" will cover the M.2 slot if in a slot next to it.
> 2. The Intel M.2 version runs slightly slower than the PCIe version. Don't know why but difference is insignificant.
> 3. With 4 double slot GPU's you would have no space for either a M.2 or a PCIe Intel 750
> 4. This board should be able to run PCIe 3.0 X16 in all slots with M.2 empty.
> 5. Intel 750 needs PCIe 3.0 but only X4 for maximum speed
> 6. Does using the M.2 slot take lanes from another slot - probably but I don't know which slot.
> 7. All this assumes you have 40 lanes - i75960/5930
> 
> Please inform me where I have made mistakes or wrong assumptions!


I wonder what kind of sources you used for your research since:

6. M.2 does not take lanes, this mobo has TWO PLX chips with total maximum (multiplexed) of 80 lanes.
5. Yes, Intel needs 3.0x4 for max speed and this mobo provides it. More than x4 would not make sense since it is hard to fill x4.
4. This mobo provides PCIe 3.0x8 to all slots which is more than enough for any system conceivable which would use all 7 slots. This mobo is able to provide PCIe 3.0x16 to four slots, there is really no usage for this.
3. Yes, 4 double slot GPUs cover all slots. There is even a problem that GPU in the last slot covers ports like USB which makes problems with connections. Solution to this is converting the double slot GPU to single slot watercooled by removing the DVI slot. DVI is really not necessary at present and most likely all GPUs coming next will have connectors in single row making conversion to single slot card just a breeze. Example: the new AMD Fury.
M.2 slot can be used with no problems, it is underneath the PCIe cards.

2. What M.2 from Intel? M.2 uses PCIe 3.0x4, it is the same as using the PCIe slot. In principle there should be no difference between the M.2 card and PCIe card. There are coming M.2 cards which will prove this.

1. Titan X does not obstruct the M.2 slot. M.2 card is fit under the Titan X, lying on the mobo surface.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I wonder what kind of sources you used for your research since:
> 
> 6. M.2 does not take lanes, this mobo has TWO PLX chips with total maximum (multiplexed) of 80 lanes.
> 5. Yes, Intel needs 3.0x4 for max speed and this mobo provides it. More than x4 would not make sense since it is hard to fill x4.
> 4. This mobo provides PCIe 3.0x8 to all slots which is more than enough for any system conceivable which would use all 7 slots. This mobo is able to provide PCIe 3.0x16 to four slots, there is really no usage for this.
> 3. Yes, 4 double slot GPUs cover all slots. There is even a problem that GPU in the last slot covers ports like USB which makes problems with connections. Solution to this is converting the double slot GPU to single slot watercooled by removing the DVI slot. DVI is really not necessary at present and most likely all GPUs coming next will have connectors in single row making conversion to single slot card just a breeze. Example: the new AMD Fury.
> M.2 slot can be used with no problems, it is underneath the PCIe cards.
> 
> 2. What M.2 from Intel? M.2 uses PCIe 3.0x4, it is the same as using the PCIe slot. In principle there should be no difference between the M.2 card and PCIe card. There are coming M.2 cards which will prove this.
> 
> 1. Titan X does not obstruct the M.2 slot. M.2 card is fit under the Titan X, lying on the mobo surface.


Not sure where you are getting 80 lanes, lanes are bottlenecked at the CPU, this is quoted from the ASUS manual for this board:
Quote:


> 40-LANE CPU
> 7 x PCI Express 3.0/2.0 x16 slots* (single at x16, dual at x16/x16,
> triple at x16/x16/x16, quad at x16/x16/x16/x16, seven at x16/x8/x8/
> x8/x8/x8/X8)
> 28-LANE CPU
> 7 x PCI Express 3.0/2.0 x16 slots* (single at x16, dual at x16/x16,
> triple at x16/x16/x16, quad at x16/x16/x16/x16, seven at x16/x8/x8/
> x8/x8/x8/X8)
> 1 x M.2 Socket 3 with M Key, 2260/2280 storage devices support
> (PCIe mode only)


Since the M.2 socket is in PCIe mode, it reserves 2-4 lanes depending on the connected device.
Quote:


> M.2 modules with two notches in B and M positions use up to two PCI Express lanes and provide broader compatibility at the same time, while M.2 modules with only one notch in the M position use up to four PCI Express lanes


Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2

You'd need a dual CPU board to utilize 80 lanes: https://cooltechpc.com/articles/pci-express-bus-lanes


----------



## seprotech

Its true this board can support 80 lanes with the second chip. I was just concerned whether using the m.2 slot disabled one of the pcie slots. I think this was a problem on either the ASUS Rampage V or the Deluxe. For GPU rendering it doesnt matter if I run the quad titans in 8x or even 4x. I am also using EK waterblocks that are not full coverage so the back half of the cards are single slot wide. I think it should fit. If there isnt a speed difference using the intel 750 with the hyperkit in the m.2 slot then I will probably just try that.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ...M.2 does not take lanes...


Actually, it uses PCIe 3.0 x4


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> ...You'd need a dual CPU board to utilize 80 lanes: https://cooltechpc.com/articles/pci-express-bus-lanes


If PCIe lanes could only come from the CPU, then that would be true. Also, non X boards would have only 16 PCIe lanes instead of 24. In actuality, boards can lanes from onboard (pardon the pun)chips other than a CPU and many do. It's the two PLEX chips on this board that makes more lanes possible.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Any chance you could link to some docs on these? I'd really like to understand how this is worked out and how many lanes are attributed to what.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Not sure where you are getting 80 lanes, lanes are bottlenecked at the CPU, this is quoted from the ASUS manual for this board:
> Since the M.2 socket is in PCIe mode, it reserves 2-4 lanes depending on the connected device.
> Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2
> You'd need a dual CPU board to utilize 80 lanes: https://cooltechpc.com/articles/pci-express-bus-lanes


You are willing to learn but land on sources which only scratch the surface. Dig more with keywords 'PLX chip' and 'two PLX chips' trying to answer the question: Why the hell the X99-E WS has two PLX chips? That will partially answer the puzzle, the rest of the puzzle requires knowledge of the internal architecture of motherboards. I can fully assure you the X-99 WS has equivalent of 80 PCIe lanes with 40 lane processor, this is miracle of technology









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> Its true this board can support 80 lanes with the second chip. I was just concerned whether using the m.2 slot disabled one of the pcie slots. I think this was a problem on either the ASUS Rampage V or the Deluxe. For GPU rendering it doesnt matter if I run the quad titans in 8x or even 4x. I am also using EK waterblocks that are not full coverage so the back half of the cards are single slot wide. I think it should fit. If there isnt a speed difference using the intel 750 with the hyperkit in the m.2 slot then I will probably just try that.


I do not see any reason why the m.2 slot should be slower than regular PCIe slot. Both are PCIe 3.0x4. In fact I see that theoretically the m.2 slot could be a hair faster than the PCIe slot which has to do with the PLX chips issue. As far as I can see the hyperkit connector will fit under the full length graphics card. Pic showing that hyper kit connector in fact obstructs graphics cards. This possibly could be fitted by shaving the connector a bit or modifying cover of the graphics card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Actually, it uses PCIe 3.0 x4


.

You are right Lady that M.2 uses PCIe 3.0x4 and I happen to know this







. The point was different: On motherboards the PCIe lanes are often _shared_, for example a PCIe x8 slot is shared with the M.2 slot. This means that when the M.2 slot is empty the PCIe slot operates in the x8 mode but when the M.2 is occupied, the PCIe switches to x4. But _not_ in the X99-E WS. This mobo makes possible running 7 PCIe slots in such a way that slot one is x16 and the rest in x8 mode for a total of 64 lanes and apart of this the M.2 slot will get its own PCIex4.


----------



## Poppapete

I found this to explain the speed of slots in the X99-WS.

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6228/ASRock%2079%20Ex11%20Routing.png

As you can see thick lines there mean x16 speed, thin lines mean x8 speed, both branches at the same node drop to x8 when two cards are installed. You can see then that cards in slots 1 and 7 will also work at x16 /if there is only one card in the same branch/. It is then also clear that 4-way SLI system will also work at PCIe 3.0x16 but only if there are cards installed in slots 1,3,5,7 and no other cards installed.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I found this to explain the speed of slots in the X99-WS.
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6228/ASRock%2079%20Ex11%20Routing.png
> As you can see thick lines there mean x16 speed, thin lines mean x8 speed, both branches at the same node drop to x8 when two cards are installed. You can see then that cards in slots 1 and 7 will also work at x16 /if there is only one card in the same branch/. It is then also clear that 4-way SLI system will also work at PCIe 3.0x16 but only if there are cards installed in slots 1,3,5,7 and no other cards installed.


Yes, one can also see from this pic what the PLX chips are doing. PLX chip takes in 16 PCIe lanes from the CPU and multiplexes them 2x providing effectively 32 lanes. Having two PLX chips means total of 64 PCIe equivalent lanes for the PCIe slots, note that the first slot is always x16, other slots like described above. When 40 PCIe lanes CPU is inserted, 32 lanes go to the PLX chips. The remaining 8 lanes are used for other devices, a.o. 4 lanes for the M.2 PCIe x4 slot. Hence the M.2 slot and PCIe slots operate fully independently. Effectively then the CPU sees directly 64+8 =72 lanes. There are also 8 PCIe 2.0 lanes which are provided by the X99 chipset and are used for dedicated connections like SATA Express, USB 3.0 and Gb Ethernet. Total number of PCIe lanes in this mobo is thus 80.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, I've decided to get a RVE and I'll be selling this board (and all the accessories) off. I just cannot get the performance from the RAM out of this board and working with some of the RAM OC experts the BIOS settings are just not allowing me to do what needs to be done to get there.









That being said, does anyone want to take over ownership of this thread? Please let me know and I'll see about getting things moved over to you.









CHEERS!!


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, I've decided to get a RVE and I'll be selling this board (and all the accessories) off. I just cannot get the performance from the RAM out of this board and working with some of the RAM OC experts the BIOS settings are just not allowing me to do what needs to be done to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, does anyone want to take over ownership of this thread? Please let me know and I'll see about getting things moved over to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS!!


Could you elaborate on the RAM performance problems with this board? I haven't built mine yet but I was going to use 64gb of G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDR4 2800 Do you feel the issues with this board would make a significant difference for a workstation and is the RVE better suited for that?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> Could you elaborate on the RAM performance problems with this board? I haven't built mine yet but I was going to use 64gb of G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDR4 2800 Do you feel the issues with this board would make a significant difference for a workstation and is the RVE better suited for that?


I am more of a performance/benchmarking/overclock user so I cannot speak to the workstation aspect very much. I initially planned on running 4 GPU's and that is why I went with this board, aside from the looks of it which I still like much more than the ROG series red/white/black scheme.

The main issue that I have with the BIOS/UEFI for the DRAM settings is that there as some subtle differences in setting value selections that may/may not allow me to OC my RAM above 3000MHz. Currently the highest that I have been able to run either of the two sets that I have is 2933MHz and I am hoping that the RVE will allow me to do this. I think that you will be fine with what you are building and am fairly confident that you will not run into any issues what-so-ever. I think that I just made the wrong choice in boards for what I do with it, purely my fault. Lessons learned.....hind sight is now 20/20.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I am more of a performance/benchmarking/overclock user so I cannot speak to the workstation aspect very much. I initially planned on running 4 GPU's and that is why I went with this board, aside from the looks of it which I still like much more than the ROG series red/white/black scheme. The main issue that I have with the BIOS/UEFI for the DRAM settings is that there as some subtle differences in setting value selections that may/may not allow me to OC my RAM above 3000MHz. Currently the highest that I have been able to run either of the two sets that I have is 2933MHz and I am hoping that the RVE will allow me to do this. I think that you will be fine with what you are building and am fairly confident that you will not run into any issues what-so-ever. I think that I just made the wrong choice in boards for what I do with it, purely my fault. Lessons learned.....hind sight is now 20/20.


First issue is you do not need this board to run 4 GPU's. Regarding the RAM OC question is if this board has own particular settings different from any other similar Asus boards or it is a common for all Asus boards? Finally, this board may not be directed to the RAM OC (which has no impact on any real performance) but to the record-setting RAM capacity, try to beat my 128 GB RAM inserted and running at stock clock







.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> First issue is you do not need this board to run 4 GPU's. Regarding the RAM OC question is if this board has own particular settings different from any other similar Asus boards or it is a common for all Asus boards? Finally, this board may not be directed to the RAM OC (which has no impact on any real performance) but to the record-setting RAM capacity, try to beat my 128 GB RAM inserted and running at stock clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True, however I wanted to run 4 GPUs at x16 which only this board can do in the ASUS line-up. I'm sure that you understood what I had meant by that though, but that's for clarifying to everyone else.

The singular setting that we found so far is the tCCD_L tertiary setting whose value options differ from most of the overclocking focused boards. This board has options of Auto, 1-3, the RVE (and other overclocking boards) have values of Auto, 1-7. There is no way to prove that this one setting is the smoking gun however I am hopeful that it will open up the higher end of the OCing potential that I have not been able to reach with this board.

I don't need 128GB of RAM, I have no use for that much other than a RAMDISK which is fun to play around with but not necessary for my needs, 16GB does me just fine.









Want to take this thread over?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> The singular setting that we found so far is the tCCD_L tertiary setting whose value options differ from most of the overclocking focused boards. This board has options of Auto, 1-3, the RVE (and other overclocking boards) have values of Auto, 1-7. There is no way to prove that this one setting is the smoking gun however I am hopeful that it will open up the higher end of the OCing potential that I have not been able to reach with this board.


Hello

This difference by itself should no affect the memory overclock frequency. These values are offsets to what is being set not the actual value. A maximum of 3 clocks should be sufficient for most all scenarios. tCCD_L sets the clock spacing for bank interleaving within the same group. Too large of a setting will result in reduced bandwidth but will not impact stability. The clock spacing set below the minimum required would result in instability but Intel's rules should prevent this when using auto settings regardless of the board used.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This difference by itself should no affect the memory overclock frequency. These values are offsets to what is being set not the actual value. A maximum of 3 clocks should be sufficient for most all scenarios. tCCD_L sets the clock spacing for bank interleaving within the same group. Too large of a setting will result in reduced bandwidth but will not impact stability. The clock spacing set below the minimum required would result in instability but Intel's rules should prevent this when using auto settings regardless of the board used.


Interesting! Thank you for clarifying that!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Interesting! Thank you for clarifying that!


Hello

You're welcome.









You can confirm one way or the other by comparing the boards. Using the same components and settings check that both tCCD and tCCD_L are being set to the same values when using auto setting.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can confirm one way or the other by comparing the boards. Using the same components and settings check that both tCCD and tCCD_L are being set to the same values when using auto setting.


I'll get the values from this board tonight and check them against the RVE when it comes it and I have some time to swap out the components. UPS is estimating delivery for Monday so we'll see. I wish that they delivered on Saturday like Fedex does without the huge shipping cost difference between 2 and 3 day delivery.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'll get the values from this board tonight and check them against the RVE when it comes it and I have some time to swap out the components. UPS is estimating delivery for Monday so we'll see. I wish that they delivered on Saturday like Fedex does without the huge shipping cost difference between 2 and 3 day delivery.


Hello

Here where I live nothing gets delivered on Saturday. The stores that are open only do so till noon.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Here where I live nothing gets delivered on Saturday. The stores that are open only do so till noon.


Oh man, that would drive my wife absolutely insane!! LOL


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh man, that would drive my wife absolutely insane!! LOL


Hello

Mine too. She drives 80 - 90 miles one way to shop.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Mine too. She drives 80 - 90 miles one way to shop.


Oh wow, and you are located in Missouri?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh wow, and you are located in Missouri?


Hello

Yeah. SW of St. Louis.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Yeah. SW of St. Louis.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> True, however I wanted to run 4 GPUs at x16 which only this board can do in the ASUS line-up. I'm sure that you understood what I had meant by that though, but that's for clarifying to everyone else. ....
> Want to take this thread over?


Eh, no. Just dealing with missing information, urban legends and folklore







. About running 4 GPUs @ PCIe 3.0x16. This has really no impact, one can safely run @x8 or x4. For SLI it is similar.


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Eh, no. Just dealing with missing information, urban legends and folklore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About running 4 GPUs @ PCIe 3.0x16. This has really no impact, one can safely run @x8 or x4. For SLI it is similar.


16x vs 8x doesnt make any difference for gaming but it might for other workstation type specialized cards (Red Rocket-X for 4K maybe?). Either way its kind of strange that this is the only Asus board capable of 4 way 16x. The RVE doesnt support 4 way 16x (no second chip) and not even the Asus Z10pe-d8 with dual cpu, which theoretically _should_ have 80 lanes, can run 4 way 16x.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Eh, no. Just dealing with missing information, urban legends and folklore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . About running 4 GPUs @ PCIe 3.0x16. This has really no impact, one can safely run @x8 or x4. For SLI it is similar.


I understand, however I wanted to test this out for myself, which is why I bought this board for the 4x x16 experience. You are reading too much into this.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> 16x vs 8x doesnt make any difference for gaming but it might for other workstation type specialized cards (Red Rocket-X for 4K maybe?). Either way its kind of strange that this is the only Asus board capable of 4 way 16x. The RVE doesnt support 4 way 16x (no second chip) and not even the Asus Z10pe-d8 with dual cpu, which theoretically _should_ have 80 lanes, can run 4 way 16x.


It is not so strange, one needs two PLX chips which are expensive and make trouble with cooling. Then 4-way x16 is not needed for gaming (with a DX12 caveat below).

About the Red Rocket for 4K, it requires x16 slot but for the speed PCIe x8 is OK.

Asus Z10PE-D8 WS supports the 4-way x 16?

The only card which may need the PCIe 3.0x16 bus speed is Intel Xeon Phi for high-end numerical computing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I understand, however I wanted to test this out for myself, which is why I bought this board for the 4x x16 experience. You are reading too much into this.


There will be a need and opportunity to make those tests again with games utilizing fully the DX12 capabilities (hopefully such games will show up soon)







. DX12 eliminates the bottleneck in the CPU-GPUs communication due to the use of single core no matter how many cards are running. But gaming requires relatively little of available PCIe bandwidth.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> The only card which may need the PCIe 3.0x16 bus speed is Intel Xeon Phi for high-end numerical computing[/URL].
> There will be a need and opportunity to make those tests again with games utilizing fully the DX12 capabilities (hopefully such games will show up soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . DX12 eliminates the bottleneck in the CPU-GPUs communication due to the use of single core no matter how many cards are running. But gaming requires relatively little of available PCIe bandwidth.


Possibly, I need to test the RVE out on the memory OC potential though. If it allows for headroom/better OC stability that is what I'm after at this time, we'll see.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Im in Australia and had to return a Rampage V for 2 reasons: Random power off / restart and 8x pcie RAID card and M.2 wouldn't play together.

So, what would be the best place to get the USB 3.1 revision WS board?

* Still selling the USB 3.0 revision here, but would rather the usb 3.1 model.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

The M.2 wont be disabled entirely if all PCIe slots are filled from what i have read in the manual...?


----------



## jsutter71

I have a question regarding my configuration, and I'd appreciate any advice. Currently running 3 geforce GTX 980Ti's in Slots 1, 3, and 5 and an Intel PCIe 750 SSD in slot 7. I have a USB 3.1 card that I would love to use and have been thinking about using extension cables for slots 6 and 7 so I can get the extra space. I purchased a few but their not very flexible. It occurred to me that If I put the GPU's in slots 1, 3, and 7 It would free up slots 5 and 6 and I could avoid using extension cables altogether. My thinking is putting the SSD in slot 5 and the USB 3.1 card into slot 6. I can still SLI all 3 cards if I use a longer bridge for the 2nd and 3rd card. I tried this very same thing is a non SLI config on a Older Asrock board but I could never get it to work correctly due to stability issues.
Opinions and thoughts?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Im in Australia and had to return a Rampage V for 2 reasons: Random power off / restart and 8x pcie RAID card and M.2 wouldn't play together.
> 
> So, what would be the best place to get the USB 3.1 revision WS board?
> 
> * Still selling the USB 3.0 revision here, but would rather the usb 3.1 model.


http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=178&bid=2&sid=250624&

I have the board on order from Umart with supply date 31/07/2015


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I have a question regarding my configuration, and I'd appreciate any advice. Currently running 3 geforce GTX 980Ti's in Slots 1, 3, and 5 and an Intel PCIe 750 SSD in slot 7. I have a USB 3.1 card that I would love to use and have been thinking about using extension cables for slots 6 and 7 so I can get the extra space. I purchased a few but their not very flexible. It occurred to me that If I put the GPU's in slots 1, 3, and 7 It would free up slots 5 and 6 and I could avoid using extension cables altogether. My thinking is putting the SSD in slot 5 and the USB 3.1 card into slot 6. I can still SLI all 3 cards if I use a longer bridge for the 2nd and 3rd card. I tried this very same thing is a non SLI config on a Older Asrock board but I could never get it to work correctly due to stability issues.
> Opinions and thoughts?


Should work as long as you can connect the cards for SLI. I asked JJ on the Asus USA website about which slots for 2 GPU's and 2 Intel 750 SSD and he replied that on the WS board it did not matter because of the 2 X plx. I am assuming you have a 6 core CPU.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Does anybody here know where I might find the flexible tri-sli cable that comes stock with the X99-E WS? I want to be able to run cards in the 1,4,7 slots and a RVE and it comes only with the rigid adapter which is dumb.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> The M.2 wont be disabled entirely if all PCIe slots are filled from what i have read in the manual...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Should work as long as you can connect the cards for SLI. I asked JJ on the Asus USA website about which slots for 2 GPU's and 2 Intel 750 SSD and he replied that on the WS board it did not matter because of the 2 X plx. I am assuming you have a 6 core CPU.


5930K


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> http://www.umart.com.au/umart1/pro/Products-details.phtml?id=10&id2=178&bid=2&sid=250624&
> 
> I have the board on order from Umart with supply date 31/07/2015


That price is almost $200 more then what Newegg charges which is where I got mine.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> That price is almost $200 more then what Newegg charges which is where I got mine.


The link was for Gunzakimbo who said he was in Australia and the price is 729 AUD which equates to 539 USD. If you add freight to Australia (and the chances of damage) then probably better for an Australian to buy this in Australia

EDIT: My bad not having my location in profile which I have since added.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The link was for Gunzakimbo who said he was in Australia and the price is 729 AUD which equates to 539 USD. If you add freight to Australia (and the chances of damage) then probably better for an Australian to buy this in Australia
> 
> EDIT: My bad not having my location in profile which I have since added.


Yeah I wasn't sure if that was Australian or American dollars since they both use the same currency symbol. Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## jsutter71

When is Asus going to release the Win 10 drivers. I love Asus's products, but the one constant issue that I've seen with them since I first started buying the products in the Pentium 2 days, is their inability to update their drivers. I noticed that the USB 3.1 version of this board had some updated drivers to include the RST driver which is compatible with the USB 3.0 version. I have already downloaded and installed the new RST driver, and I also updated the AI Suite version minus the USB 3.1 drivers, which I found is stable as long as you deactivate the EPU crap. I had to go to Realtek's site to get the newest audio driver and Intel for the newest lan driver. I replaced an Asrock board when I upgraded to this board, and I'm using an Asrock ITX board in my HTPC, and they seem to be much better at driver and BIOS updates. I was hoping with this being the flagship board, they would have improved their software. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Canis-X

As I've been told the WS class boards do not get as frequent of updates since they have to QA them more thoroughly. I could be wrong but it does make sense.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> The M.2 wont be disabled entirely if all PCIe slots are filled from what i have read in the manual...?


It belongs to good manners providing detailed reference to the place where you got your reading from.

Regarding the question, the M.2 in the X99-E WS obviously won't be disabled. I do not think there is any case of disabling M.2 in motherboards. In some motherboards the M.2 connectors share lanes with the PCIe slots. What this means is that PCIe slots are x8 when the M.2 slot is empty and switch to x4 when M.2 is filled since the remaining 4 lanes are allocated then to the M.2. This is not relevant to the X99-E WS since this mobo has equivalent of total 72 PCIe 3.0 lanes of which 64 lanes are for the PCIe slots (which makes possible 4x16 and 16+6x8 configurations) and of the remaining 8 lanes 4 are allocated to M.2.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

The M.2 wont be disabled entirely if all PCIe slots are filled from what i have read in the manual...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The link was for Gunzakimbo who said he was in Australia and the price is 729 AUD which equates to 539 USD. If you add freight to Australia (and the chances of damage) then probably better for an Australian to buy this in Australia
> 
> EDIT: My bad not having my location in profile which I have since added.


I found a USB 3.0 board here in Aus so i might have to settle with that, they are also in stock with no wait time.

USB 3.1 is something i wouldn't utilize often if at all so it's just because its a new revision.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> It belongs to good manners providing detailed reference to the place where you got your reading from.
> 
> Regarding the question, the M.2 in the X99-E WS obviously won't be disabled. I do not think there is any case of disabling M.2 in motherboards. In some motherboards the M.2 connectors share lanes with the PCIe slots. What this means is that PCIe slots are x8 when the M.2 slot is empty and switch to x4 when M.2 is filled since the remaining 4 lanes are allocated then to the M.2. This is not relevant to the X99-E WS since this mobo has equivalent of total 72 PCIe 3.0 lanes of which 64 lanes are for the PCIe slots (which makes possible 4x16 and 16+6x8 configurations) and of the remaining 8 lanes 4 are allocated to M.2.


On the Rampage V Extreme, it shares with the last pcie 8x slot.

In the bios you witch between Auto or M.2

Auto will make the PCIe slot priority.

M.2 will share but degrade the PCIe slot to 4x

I know this because i just had one.

An 8x pcie adaptec 71605E card in the last slot and a m.2 drive installed.

So there are cases where m.2 is disabled.

All you have to do is visit the RVE page and its at the bottom of the specs page.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> On the Rampage V Extreme, it shares with the last pcie 8x slot.
> In the bios you witch between Auto or M.2. Auto will make the PCIe slot priority. M.2 will share but degrade the PCIe slot to 4x
> I know this because i just had one. An 8x pcie adaptec 71605E card in the last slot and a m.2 drive installed.
> So there are cases where m.2 is disabled. All you have to do is visit the RVE page and its at the bottom of the specs page.


Obviously M.2 can be disabled by conscious action, as well as it can be enabled. Main point is the sharing of PCIe lanes in cheaper mobos. This does not happen in the X99-E WS, one can have all 7 PCIe slots filled with cards operating @x8 (first card @x16) plus M.2 @x4, and on top this one can also run two USB 3.0/3.1 ports at full speed since each port gets two independent PCIe lanes allocated







.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Hence the mobo swap.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

How many onboard fan connectors, and how many of those are PWM?

*4 Chassis headers and 2 CPU headers right?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> How many onboard fan connectors, and how many of those are PWM?
> 
> *4 Chassis headers and 2 CPU headers right?


Hello

All current generation ASUS motherboards support both DC and PCM on all fan headers.


----------



## Poppapete

I have one that came with an P8Z77-V Premium. It is ASUS P/N:14010-00130700. You can have it if you want.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Does anybody here know where I might find the flexible tri-sli cable that comes stock with the X99-E WS? I want to be able to run cards in the 1,4,7 slots and a RVE and it comes only with the rigid adapter which is dumb.


I have one you can have. It came with P8Z77-V Premium and is ASUS P/N:14010-00130700 but maybe no this is for 2 cards not 3. My bad. The tri-sli is a sold connector the duo is a flexible cable.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Thanks for the offer, I have the solid tri-sli connectors from my RIVE and RVE boards but they are all setup to run in slots 1,2,4. I want the even spacing which on the rampage boards is 1,2b, and 6. Only the flexible cable that I have seen included on the x99-e ws has this to my knowledge.

I almost got one of these but got two RVE's instead. Yeah hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## jsutter71

This is from Asus support after I posed this question to them and can somebody please explain to me the answer because it contradicts what I was thinking about the architecture of this board. First the quest posed which was the same question I posted earlier on this forum.

I have a question regarding my configuration, and I'd appreciate any advice. Currently running 3 geforce GTX 980Ti's in Slots 1, 3, and 5 and an Intel PCIe 750 SSD in slot 7. I have a USB 3.1 card that I would love to use and have been thinking about using extension cables for slots 6 and 7 so I can get the extra space. I purchased a few but their not very flexible. It occurred to me that If I put the GPU's in slots 1, 3, and 7 It would free up slots 5 and 6 and I could avoid using extension cables altogether. My thinking is putting the SSD in slot 5 and the USB 3.1 card into slot 6. I can still SLI all 3 cards if I use a longer bridge for the 2nd and 3rd card. I tried this very same thing is a non SLI config on a Older Asrock board but I could never get it to work correctly due to stability issues.
Opinions and thoughts?

Asus's response:

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
As per the response form the concern team, you may get x16 x8 x8 performance if using on slot 1,3, 7 instead of the 1,3,5 recommended.
This is your case number :
If you need any further assistance please feel free to contact us anytime.
Feel free to contact us if you have any queries.
Thank you very much.
Carl M

Customer Service Center.
ASUSTek Computer Inc.

Why wouldn't I be able to receive X16 performance from slots 1,3,and 7 in a 3 video card setup? This is using a core i7 5930K and Asus was made aware of this.


----------



## z3razerviper

Overall I have had good experiences with this board but I have one issue I have never been able to resolve. Some usb hubs like the one in my Das Keyboard or HP Monitor prevent my system from posting if they are plugged in at boot s(system freezes at the ami bois screen). Has anyone else had this issue? Any help would be appreciated. I am running all the latest firmware.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm currently having a weird issue with my board. I keep losing one to two sticks of RAM from my configuration (and have to remount to get them to work), and I'm also getting a weird lag in the BIOS itself. Anyone have the lag problem before?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Overall I have had good experiences with this board but I have one issue I have never been able to resolve. Some usb hubs like the one in my Das Keyboard or HP Monitor prevent my system from posting if they are plugged in at boot s(system freezes at the ami bois screen). Has anyone else had this issue? Any help would be appreciated. I am running all the latest firmware.


Hello

If xHCI is set to disabled does the system still hang?


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> This is from Asus support after I posed this question to them and can somebody please explain to me the answer because it contradicts what I was thinking about the architecture of this board. First the quest posed which was the same question I posted earlier on this forum.
> 
> I have a question regarding my configuration, and I'd appreciate any advice. Currently running 3 geforce GTX 980Ti's in Slots 1, 3, and 5 and an Intel PCIe 750 SSD in slot 7. I have a USB 3.1 card that I would love to use and have been thinking about using extension cables for slots 6 and 7 so I can get the extra space. I purchased a few but their not very flexible. It occurred to me that If I put the GPU's in slots 1, 3, and 7 It would free up slots 5 and 6 and I could avoid using extension cables altogether. My thinking is putting the SSD in slot 5 and the USB 3.1 card into slot 6. I can still SLI all 3 cards if I use a longer bridge for the 2nd and 3rd card. I tried this very same thing is a non SLI config on a Older Asrock board but I could never get it to work correctly due to stability issues.
> Opinions and thoughts?
> 
> Asus's response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> As per the response form the concern team, you may get x16 x8 x8 performance if using on slot 1,3, 7 instead of the 1,3,5 recommended.
> This is your case number :
> If you need any further assistance please feel free to contact us anytime.
> Feel free to contact us if you have any queries.
> Thank you very much.
> Carl M
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc.
> 
> Why wouldn't I be able to receive X16 performance from slots 1,3,and 7 in a 3 video card setup? This is using a core i7 5930K and Asus was made aware of this.


I can't explain it but I can test it this weekend; I had to RMA 2 of my GTX980 cards and they arrive back Wed/Thu. I need to slot test them so I can try your config and let you know.


----------



## z3razerviper

Yes it hangs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If xHCI is set to disabled does the system still hang?


Yes it still hangs. Even if i put in a separate usb 3.0 controller and attach the device to that it will hang.


----------



## newtrino

Hello all. I'm planning on a new rig using the X99-E WS. I want to use the Intel 750 1.2 TB AIC for the boot drive. I'd also like to get a Pike II AIC to allow the SAS connection for my storage drives (HGST helium 6TB), with the idea this would allow faster drives. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Yes it hangs
> Yes it still hangs. Even if i put in a separate usb 3.0 controller and attach the device to that it will hang.


Hello

Contact support for your location at ASUS.com and ask if testing can be done with the USB components you are using.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

anyone else experiencing the 'laggy' bios?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newtrino*
> 
> Hello all. I'm planning on a new rig using the X99-E WS. I want to use the Intel 750 1.2 TB AIC for the boot drive. I'd also like to get a Pike II AIC to allow the SAS connection for my storage drives (HGST helium 6TB), with the idea this would allow faster drives. Has anyone done this?


I have ordered the WS 3.1 USB version and a Intel 750 1.2 TB for boot but delivery of the MB is still a couple of weeks away as I live in a backwater called Australia.


----------



## jsutter71

Just purchased the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 version from Newegg. They must keep limited stock because as soon as I purchased that one they said they were out of stock. I'm tired of dealing with the issue of trying to figure out how to add the extra 3.1 card and dealing with riser cables. Guess I'll be selling a like new X99-WS E on my Amazon account. Looking forward to Asrock selling those USB 3.1 front panels.


----------



## reklaw

Hi guys,

Does anyone know when Windows 10 drivers will be available for the ASUS X99-E WS (the USB 3.0 version)?

I have to say I am a long time user of Asus Motherboards had / have the following:

-> Asus Maximus IV / Maximus V
-> Asus Rampage IV
-> Asus Deluxe X99
-> Asus X99-E WS

Overall i have been dissapointed in the X99-E WS in terms of stability (loads of cold boot bugs even with XMP off) and also the frequency of bios and driver /utility updates. Even with no overclocks / mild overclocks it really is a temperamental beast.

For example the ASUS Ai Suite Tool is still the original version back from 2014/09/01 where you see the Rampage V getting updates frequently. I noticed the USB 3.1 version has a newer Ai Suite (2015/05/07), when will we see an update for the Original not very old at all X99-E WS?

@Praz are we going to start seeing updates for the Original X99-E WS for things like AI-Suite or if not do you recommend using (apart from USB drivers of course) the drivers from the USB 3.1 model?

What about Windows 10 support? Noticed the Rampage V (both USB 3.0 and 3.1 models) already have drivers.

I understand this is a Workstation model and has a slower release train, yet it absolutely has not exhibited the requisite stability behaviours I would expect for a Workstation caliber board with very slow release drivers so we might as well have the latest drivers and utilities in that case









Just some general feedback as I really do feel Asus has been dropping its game recently on this front to the point that I am seriously considering MSI / Gigabyte boards for the future (even replacing the X99-E WS with MSI or Gigabyte X99 board)

I still have one of my Maximus boards with a 4790K in it i use as a HTPC and that is miles better in terms of stability, boot times, lack of boot bugs etc than the X99-E WS. Really not a good look Asus!

Thanks,

Reklaw


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just purchased the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 version from Newegg. They must keep limited stock because as soon as I purchased that one they said they were out of stock. I'm tired of dealing with the issue of trying to figure out how to add the extra 3.1 card and dealing with riser cables. Guess I'll be selling a like new X99-WS E on my Amazon account. Looking forward to Asrock selling those USB 3.1 front panels.


Great front panel and has type C connector. I see ASUS plan to release the same front panel but I guess they both want us to buy the boards and panel as a package before they start selling them as a stand alone.

What are you wanting to use the 3.1 for, fast charging ability or speed for data transfer?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Great front panel and has type C connector. I see ASUS plan to release the same front panel but I guess they both want us to buy the boards and panel as a package before they start selling them as a stand alone.
> 
> What are you wanting to use the 3.1 for, fast charging ability or speed for data transfer?


I'm always dealing with large files on my external drives. Like anywhere from 2-4 TB worth of data and even with USB 3.0 it can take several hours to move all that data All my external drives are USB 3.0 now but I will be upgrading to the new standard when it becomes available. I like the idea of the universal type C connector that I have on the Asrock 3.1 card I won't be using. The idea of having a port that is smaller, reversible, and will be compatible with the new thunderbolt standard is very attractive. I would love to see this as a replacement for displayport. I have a 31" True 4K monitor 4096X2160 that has issues with most displayport cables due to the limited bandwidth that those cables are able to provide.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Great front panel and has type C connector. I see ASUS plan to release the same front panel but I guess they both want us to buy the boards and panel as a package before they start selling them as a stand alone.
> 
> What are you wanting to use the 3.1 for, fast charging ability or speed for data transfer?[/quo
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reklaw*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know when Windows 10 drivers will be available for the ASUS X99-E WS (the USB 3.0 version)?
> 
> I have to say I am a long time user of Asus Motherboards had / have the following:
> 
> -> Asus Maximus IV / Maximus V
> -> Asus Rampage IV
> -> Asus Deluxe X99
> -> Asus X99-E WS
> 
> Overall i have been dissapointed in the X99-E WS in terms of stability (loads of cold boot bugs even with XMP off) and also the frequency of bios and driver /utility updates. Even with no overclocks / mild overclocks it really is a temperamental beast.
> 
> For example the ASUS Ai Suite Tool is still the original version back from 2014/09/01 where you see the Rampage V getting updates frequently. I noticed the USB 3.1 version has a newer Ai Suite (2015/05/07), when will we see an update for the Original not very old at all X99-E WS?
> 
> @Praz are we going to start seeing updates for the Original X99-E WS for things like AI-Suite or if not do you recommend using (apart from USB drivers of course) the drivers from the USB 3.1 model?
> 
> What about Windows 10 support? Noticed the Rampage V (both USB 3.0 and 3.1 models) already have drivers.
> 
> I understand this is a Workstation model and has a slower release train, yet it absolutely has not exhibited the requisite stability behaviours I would expect for a Workstation caliber board with very slow release drivers so we might as well have the latest drivers and utilities in that case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some general feedback as I really do feel Asus has been dropping its game recently on this front to the point that I am seriously considering MSI / Gigabyte boards for the future (even replacing the X99-E WS with MSI or Gigabyte X99 board)
> 
> I still have one of my Maximus boards with a 4790K in it i use as a HTPC and that is miles better in terms of stability, boot times, lack of boot bugs etc than the X99-E WS. Really not a good look Asus!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Reklaw
> 
> 
> 
> I felt the same way before I purchased this Asus board and went to Asrock. I have nothing but great things to say about their reliability and quality of their products. They also have frequent drivers & BIOS updates. I also like how you can make a network connection directly from the BIOS and upgrade it by connecting to Asrock's servers. It's a much easier process and you can take snapshots of your BIOS and upload it to their tech support. I also like the duel BIOS options and the ability to back up your BIOS or boot from either BIOS with the flip of a switch. All those options are no brainers that Asus would be wise to implement into their boards for stability.
Click to expand...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reklaw*
> 
> @Praz are we going to start seeing updates for the Original X99-E WS for things like AI-Suite or if not do you recommend using (apart from USB drivers of course) the drivers from the USB 3.1 model?
> 
> What about Windows 10 support? Noticed the Rampage V (both USB 3.0 and 3.1 models) already have drivers.


Hello

As you have noted the workstation boards do have a longer qualification time than the other boards. However, I would think updated Win10 drivers would be up soon. I tested the R5E/3.1 Win10 drivers (minus ?USB 3.1) with the original R5e and saw no issues. I have also not seen any issue using the Win8.1 drivers with Win10. This includes AI Suite which Win10 states as not compatible.


----------



## jsutter71

I just switched out my closed loop CPU cooler which I've chosen to limit myself to for different reasons, least of which being maintenance free. Because I have a Silverstone TJ11 case, I am limited to 120mm radiators, unless I mod the case which although I have already done, have discovered that I am still able to get some very respectable overclocking performance without doing so. I'd like to share some of my results and the coolers I have been using . My first experience with closed loop coolers was the Intel Asetek cooler which I've now owned for about 4 years. That cooler has cooled everything from a 1st Gen Core i7 920 all the way to my current 5930K. Never an issue with this cooler and I still have it sitting in a box in my closet. I have the same cooler on my HTPC which is running a Core i7 4770. I'm using Artic Silver 5 for thermal paste. Also, I'm using 120mm Noctua fans in push/ pull config. Using this cooler and overclocking my 5930K to it's peak of 4610 MHz I would usually see the CPU get no hotter then 63C. When I dropped a ton of money on my current build using X99-E WS I decided to give corsair a try and I purchased their newest 120mm cooler H80i GT. This cooler was very short lived because of the terrible clicking noise in the pump. 10 minutes of that was like nails on a chalk board so I quickly replaced it back to my Intel cooler. For a while now I've been looking at other coolers and all seemed to have an equal amount of positive and negative feedback so I chose to purchase another 2015 model cooler which was the Silverstone TD03 E. When I first installed it I noticed the idle temps were actually higher then my Intel cooler and I was seeing about 73C at full load. Not satisfied with what was happening I decided to remove the cooler and reposition the radiator. I also removed the Artic Silver of the CPU and thermal pad and decided to try the stock compound that came with the cooler. After everything was finished, I booted up and ran some benchmarks and was very impressed with the temps. I'm now seeing 30C at idle and 54C at full load. this while overclocked 25%.


----------



## jsutter71

My new X99-E WS/ USB 3.1 will be arriving today from Newegg...I'm not to excited about doing a motherboard swap but at least I won't have to reinstall windows since its mostly the same board. My case has a removable motherboard tray so that makes things a little easier.


----------



## seprotech

I am trying to install windows 7 64 on an intel 750 2.5 via the hyperkit in the m.2 slot but this board wont detect the drive. Is it true that such an expensive board cant boot nvme via m.2??


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> I am trying to install windows 7 64 on an intel 750 2.5 via the hyperkit in the m.2 slot but this board wont detect the drive. Is it true that such an expensive board cant boot nvme via m.2??


Hello

Hyper Kit mode is supported with BIOS version 1102 and newer.


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Hyper Kit mode is supported with BIOS version 1102 and newer.


I am using the recently released USB 3.1 version of this board and there is only one bios available version 0402.

Thanks, I am going to try to install the bios from the original board without usb 3.1.

Edit: I tried to install the bios from the X99-E WS onto the USB 3.1 version but it doesnt work. when I try EZ Flash 2 I get an error saying "not a proper bios." I guess I am stuck until ASUS releases an update to use the hyperkit. I cant believe they would release a slightly changed newer board and not release all the previous updates?!?


----------



## JKad

Well, I never got the SM951 to work on any adapter in the Asus X99-E WS. As far as I can tell, there is something in the X99-E WS that is preventing the SM951 from running at its rated PCIe 3.0 X4 speed. As I stated before, I had two of the SM951's and both run just fine in the MB M.2 connector but neither one will run at that speed on two different adapters that I tried. Sent it back and replaced with the Intel 750 1.2TB SSD. The Intel SSD is working as advertised. Man is it FAST. Using the full PCIE 3.0 X4 pipe as far as I can tell. I kept the one SM951 that I have in the motherboard connector and it continues to work as it should. It too is fast, just not as fast as the Intel 750. Although the Intel cost twice as much, it has also 2.4X the capacity of the Samsung SM951. This wasn't my original plan but now with the Intel as my data drive, I am pleased because it runs cooler than the Samsung and since it contains data, will really benefit from the speed and lower temps.

BTW, RamCity is the best!!!! The SM951 cost more through them but they back up their sales with support, accepted my rather late return, and will support the warranty for owners with Samsung on this OEM drive. They were great to deal with and were worth every penny with the purchase. If you're thinking of getting one of these drives, I highly recommend buying from RamCity.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> Well, I never got the SM951 to work on any adapter in the Asus X99-E WS. As far as I can tell, there is something in the X99-E WS that is preventing the SM951 from running at its rated PCIe 3.0 X4 speed. As I stated before, I had two of the SM951's and both run just fine in the MB M.2 connector but neither one will run at that speed on two different adapters that I tried. Sent it back and replaced with the Intel 750 1.2TB SSD. The Intel SSD is working as advertised. Man is it FAST. Using the full PCIE 3.0 X4 pipe as far as I can tell. I kept the one SM951 that I have in the motherboard connector and it continues to work as it should. It too is fast, just not as fast as the Intel 750. Although the Intel cost twice as much, it has also 2.4X the capacity of the Samsung SM951. This wasn't my original plan but now with the Intel as my data drive, I am pleased because it runs cooler than the Samsung and since it contains data, will really benefit from the speed and lower temps.
> 
> BTW, RamCity is the best!!!! The SM951 cost more through them but they back up their sales with support, accepted my rather late return, and will support the warranty for owners with Samsung on this OEM drive. They were great to deal with and were worth every penny with the purchase. If you're thinking of getting one of these drives, I highly recommend buying from RamCity.


Which is your boot drive?


----------



## Reglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> This is from Asus support after I posed this question to them and can somebody please explain to me the answer because it contradicts what I was thinking about the architecture of this board. First the quest posed which was the same question I posted earlier on this forum.
> 
> I have a question regarding my configuration, and I'd appreciate any advice. Currently running 3 geforce GTX 980Ti's in Slots 1, 3, and 5 and an Intel PCIe 750 SSD in slot 7. I have a USB 3.1 card that I would love to use and have been thinking about using extension cables for slots 6 and 7 so I can get the extra space. I purchased a few but their not very flexible. It occurred to me that If I put the GPU's in slots 1, 3, and 7 It would free up slots 5 and 6 and I could avoid using extension cables altogether. My thinking is putting the SSD in slot 5 and the USB 3.1 card into slot 6. I can still SLI all 3 cards if I use a longer bridge for the 2nd and 3rd card. I tried this very same thing is a non SLI config on a Older Asrock board but I could never get it to work correctly due to stability issues.
> Opinions and thoughts?
> 
> Asus's response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> As per the response form the concern team, you may get x16 x8 x8 performance if using on slot 1,3, 7 instead of the 1,3,5 recommended.
> This is your case number :
> If you need any further assistance please feel free to contact us anytime.
> Feel free to contact us if you have any queries.
> Thank you very much.
> Carl M
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc.
> 
> Why wouldn't I be able to receive X16 performance from slots 1,3,and 7 in a 3 video card setup? This is using a core i7 5930K and Asus was made aware of this.


Ok I got the replacement cards (side note, won the silicon lottery with the replacements, asic quality jumped from mid 50's to 75 and 77). I inserted them in slots 1, 3 and 7.

BIOS GPU Post sees all 3 as x16.

Windows sees them all as 3.0 x16. Each card performed as expected when using the heaven benchmark.

However that is where the good news ends.

Given the spread I had to use the 4xSLI bridge; no matter what I tried I could not get the cards to go into SLI mode. I always got an error about an invalid config.

Also, that card in Slot 7 completely covers up the power/reset pins, the USB headers on the bottom AND the power/reset buttons on the board. It might be ok with water blocks; I haven't put my blocks back on the cards yet since getting them back from RMA.

Hopefully this helps you. If I didn't test exactly what you wanted, drop me a note, I don't plan to put the water blocks back on until Sunday.


----------



## Poppapete

Can anyone suggest a good PCI card for this board to enable Bluetooth?


----------



## rbbunmc

Jkad my intel 750 1.2TB HHHL also smokes my SM951. I'm a big supporter of Asus, so do tend to give them the benefit of the doubt on things, but I think there has been a pretty high response on the internet that much of the SM951 hype turned out to be fluff, because it had temperature and throttling issues. I have kept my SM951 as well, but been debating swapping it out on a second 750 in the 2.5" form factor for the M.2 connector. Based off my run scores, I decided to run yosemite off my SM951 and Windows 10 on the 750. Again what I am saying on SM951 is my experience and what I've seen online elsewhere. It could be an Asus issue, but I think it could be an SM951 problem as well. There is all types of crazy arguments around about the issue. I'd personally recommend the 750 over the SM951 based on my experience (if anybody on here were to need to choose).


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Jkad my intel 750 1.2TB HHHL also smokes my SM951. I'm a big supporter of Asus, so do tend to give them the benefit of the doubt on things, but I think there has been a pretty high response on the internet that much of the SM951 hype turned out to be fluff, because it had temperature and throttling issues. I have kept my SM951 as well, but been debating swapping it out on a second 750 in the 2.5" form factor for the M.2 connector. Based off my run scores, I decided to run yosemite off my SM951 and Windows 10 on the 750. Again what I am saying on SM951 is my experience and what I've seen online elsewhere. It could be an Asus issue, but I think it could be an SM951 problem as well. There is all types of crazy arguments around about the issue. I'd personally recommend the 750 over the SM951 based on my experience (if anybody on here were to need to choose).


Just make sure you dont have the newer USB3.1 version of this board. Asus has not released a bios updated for this newer version to allow use of the intel 750 in the m.2 slot via hyperkit. Kind of ridiculous since hyperkit support was added months ago to the original non usb3.1 version back in May. I spoke with the Asus rep on the phone and they have no ETA to release a new bios for this board.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Which is your boot drive?


The SM951 is the boot and program drive; the Intel 750 has all data on it.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Jkad my intel 750 1.2TB HHHL also smokes my SM951. I'm a big supporter of Asus, so do tend to give them the benefit of the doubt on things, but I think there has been a pretty high response on the internet that much of the SM951 hype turned out to be fluff, because it had temperature and throttling issues. I have kept my SM951 as well, but been debating swapping it out on a second 750 in the 2.5" form factor for the M.2 connector. Based off my run scores, I decided to run yosemite off my SM951 and Windows 10 on the 750. Again what I am saying on SM951 is my experience and what I've seen online elsewhere. It could be an Asus issue, but I think it could be an SM951 problem as well. There is all types of crazy arguments around about the issue. I'd personally recommend the 750 over the SM951 based on my experience (if anybody on here were to need to choose).


Yes, the Samsung SM951 gets hot and runs about 10 degrees centigrade hotter than my Intel 750 AIC even at idle. However, using the SM951 as an OS/program drive, I don't think that will be a problem at all since it won't get much continuous use that way. I think it would be fine for gamers (which I'm not) and general use but I do video editing and was concerned about the Samsung as my data drive for that reason. I think the SM951 would do just fine for Photoshop/picture editing as well. I never really got a chance to see how it would perform at full speed with continuous reading and writing, so can't comment on the heat issue much beyond these statements. There is no doubt that the SM951 is FAST, really fast. On my machine with CrystalDisk Mark set at 1GB, the Intel 750 has sequential Q3 T1 read/write of 2,699/1,331 vs. the Samsung 2,181/1,578 or 22.4% faster reads but 18.6% SLOWER writes. Honestly, I'm not sure we would be able to tell the difference between the two SSD's in daily use (with heat being a potential caveat depending on how a machine is used).

Intel seems to have done a nice job on the 750 with the heat sink. Hopefully, it will not give me heat issues. I do love the speed of both drives!!!!

I was thinking that the Intel AIC might do better than the 2.5" version at dissipating heat simply because there appears to be more metal in the AIC. Since I kept the SM951, the Intel 750 2.5" version wasn't an option for me though. What have you heard about the heat question between the two Intel form factors?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reglar*
> 
> Ok I got the replacement cards (side note, won the silicon lottery with the replacements, asic quality jumped from mid 50's to 75 and 77). I inserted them in slots 1, 3 and 7.
> 
> BIOS GPU Post sees all 3 as x16.
> 
> Windows sees them all as 3.0 x16. Each card performed as expected when using the heaven benchmark.
> 
> However that is where the good news ends.
> 
> Given the spread I had to use the 4xSLI bridge; no matter what I tried I could not get the cards to go into SLI mode. I always got an error about an invalid config.
> 
> Also, that card in Slot 7 completely covers up the power/reset pins, the USB headers on the bottom AND the power/reset buttons on the board. It might be ok with water blocks; I haven't put my blocks back on the cards yet since getting them back from RMA.
> 
> Hopefully this helps you. If I didn't test exactly what you wanted, drop me a note, I don't plan to put the water blocks back on until Sunday.


Well I tried triple SLI with my 980Ti's in slot 1,3,5 and on wasn't liking the result's that I was getting for stability. It doesn't help that I'm running 4 monitors and I do realize that in order to run 4 monitors in SLI you need 4 cards. Regardless it wasn't stable so I decided to split up the cards with my 4K running in regular SLI and my other 3 non 4K monitors of the 3rd card.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good PCI card for this board to enable Bluetooth?


Why not just use a USB Bluetooth receiver instead of using a PCI slot. I've never had any issues with the ones I've used.


----------



## Canis-X

I have my board up for sale if anyone is interested, see signature, please shoot me a PM.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Why not just use a USB Bluetooth receiver instead of using a PCI slot. I've never had any issues with the ones I've used.


I did. Wanted a Class1 (most are Class 2) which will transmit over longer distance. Ordered Startech USBBT1EDR4.


----------



## MacG32

New BIOS 1201 dated yesterday for USB 3.0 version: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/

X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1201 release.
1. Improve compatibility of some HDD detection.
2. Improve security based on AMI documents.
3. Supports 4Kn HDD.
4. Improve information displayed in BIOS. (Remove redundency items of DIMM info under BIOS setup and DMI type 16.)
5. Modify AMI copyright information. (Modify the AMI copyright date from 2014 to 2015.)
6. Modify strings of SMBIOS
7. Improve compatibility with some TPM.


----------



## seprotech

Too bad the new version with USB3.1 only has one really old bios from back in March. I hope they also update that one soon!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> Yes, the Samsung SM951 gets hot and runs about 10 degrees centigrade hotter than my Intel 750 AIC even at idle. However, using the SM951 as an OS/program drive, I don't think that will be a problem at all since it won't get much continuous use that way. I think it would be fine for gamers (which I'm not) and general use but I do video editing and was concerned about the Samsung as my data drive for that reason. I think the SM951 would do just fine for Photoshop/picture editing as well. I never really got a chance to see how it would perform at full speed with continuous reading and writing, so can't comment on the heat issue much beyond these statements. There is no doubt that the SM951 is FAST, really fast. On my machine with CrystalDisk Mark set at 1GB, the Intel 750 has sequential Q3 T1 read/write of 2,699/1,331 vs. the Samsung 2,181/1,578 or 22.4% faster reads but 18.6% SLOWER writes. Honestly, I'm not sure we would be able to tell the difference between the two SSD's in daily use (with heat being a potential caveat depending on how a machine is used).
> 
> Intel seems to have done a nice job on the 750 with the heat sink. Hopefully, it will not give me heat issues. I do love the speed of both drives!!!!
> 
> I was thinking that the Intel AIC might do better than the 2.5" version at dissipating heat simply because there appears to be more metal in the AIC. Since I kept the SM951, the Intel 750 2.5" version wasn't an option for me though. What have you heard about the heat question between the two Intel form factors?


I also have both the 750 and the SM951 and the speeds your quoting are pretty close to the ones I'm seeing with my configuration. I'm using my 750 as a boot drive and added the SM951 to store my libraries ie. music, videos's, photos, and docs. I've never noticed excessive heat, but probably because I'm not constantly running it. I've love to get my hands on the NVME version and compare it with my 750. I love the idea of opening up my 7th PCIe slot so that I can add a 4th 980Ti. Either way I'm just gonna have to wait and see.


----------



## jsutter71

Just installed Win 10 pro on my Lenovo laptop. No issues whatsoever and recognized all my drivers and programs even before I updated them after the install. Probably the easiest Windows install I've ever experienced. Still not liking the start menu layout though. No worries. Start8 also works in that OS. As far as usability it has a very little learning curve compared to Win 8 when I first started using it. All my programs are starting up fine save 1, and I shouldn't be to surprised about this one, but Chrome seems to have slowed down a lot....The upside is that Edge is very fast and absorbed all my chrome bookmarks with no issues. OK. Now for the 100 million dollar question. WHEN WILL ASUS CATCH UP TO PRETTY MUCH EVERY OTHER MOTHERBOARD VENDER AND RELEASE THE NEW DRIVERS!!!!! ALSO, I'm annoyed that they haven't updated the BIOS yet for the X99-E WS 3.1 yet. I mean Really??? Really Asus????? I just packed up my 2 month old X99-E WS so I can sell it on amazon.


----------



## Eagle1911

Will I lose performance if I install two Titan X cards on the second and fourth PCI slots instead of using the 1st and 3rd slot as SLI configuration? I ask this because the Aquacomputer kryographics XCS backplates won't allow me to install them on the 1st slot because of its thickness which makes them hit the four DDR4 slot thumbs on the right side of the mobo.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> Will I lose performance if I install two Titan X cards on the second and fourth PCI slots instead of using the 1st and 3rd slot as SLI configuration? I ask this because the Aquacomputer kryographics XCS backplates won't allow me to install them on the 1st slot because of its thickness which makes them hit the four DDR4 slot thumbs on the right side of the mobo.


You need to put them in 3 and 5 to get X16. Have a look at this:

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6228/ASRock%2079%20Ex11%20Routing.png

As you can see thick lines there mean x16 speed, thin lines mean x8 speed, both branches at the same node drop to x8 when two cards are installed. You can see then that cards in slots 1 and 7 will also work at x16 /if there is only one card in the same branch/. It is then also clear that 4-way SLI system will also work at PCIe 3.0x16 but only if there are cards installed in slots 1,3,5,7 and no other cards installed. Of course there is not much difference if any for gamers at X8 or X16 but well we just like the idea of X16 if you have the MB that can do it. This has been explained before in this thread.


----------



## Mad Monk

Greetings All,

I've been monitoring this thread for a while now and have two general questions: would you buy this board again; and, why?

Background

My reasons for considering this board are: Workstation stability; and, made by Asus. It will be on 24 / 7 barring update restarts and weather related shutdowns. Primary usage is fiscal number crunching and GIS. Right now I do not even have a game on my current system.

Torn between a 5690X and Xeon cpu. Looking at a (1) 980 series graphics card; cannot afford a Tesla and love CUDA cores for calculations.







Planning on water cooling (ambient temps here are toasty) and a moderate overclock.

In response to one of the frequent posters here, no the PCI slots will not be maxed out. To reiterate, I want the workstation stability and like what appears to be an upgrade path. My apologies sir but I cannot locate your name. And, please accept my thanks for finding and helping the development of a full motherboard water block.









Yes, I'll play with it to see what it can do.









Thank you in advance for your responses and taking the time to respond.

Cheers,


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Greetings All,
> 
> I've been monitoring this thread for a while now and have two general questions: would you buy this board again; and, why?
> 
> Background
> 
> My reasons for considering this board are: Workstation stability; and, made by Asus. It will be on 24 / 7 barring update restarts and weather related shutdowns. Primary usage is fiscal number crunching and GIS. Right now I do not even have a game on my current system.
> 
> Torn between a 5690X and Xeon cpu. Looking at a (1) 980 series graphics card; cannot afford a Tesla and love CUDA cores for calculations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on water cooling (ambient temps here are toasty) and a moderate overclock.
> 
> In response to one of the frequent posters here, no the PCI slots will not be maxed out. To reiterate, I want the workstation stability and like what appears to be an upgrade path. My apologies sir but I cannot locate your name. And, please accept my thanks for finding and helping the development of a full motherboard water block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll play with it to see what it can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your responses and taking the time to respond.
> 
> Cheers,


Edit: The time frame for implementation of this build just went out the window with the contents of the bank account to take care of emergencies.


----------



## seprotech

Asus support has confirmed that they wont release a bios with hyperkit support for the USB3.1 version for 1-2 months. I guess I am stuck with an expensive pile of hardware until then







. I dont understand why its so hard for Asus to give this board hyperkit support. Its nearly identical to the X99-E without USB3.1 so it should be easy! I dunno why they released it with a bios made back in March...This is now the only Asus brand X99 without hyperkit support.


----------



## Poppapete

Has anyone tried W10 on a USB 3.1 WS?


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> You need to put them in 3 and 5 to get X16. Have a look at this:
> 
> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6228/ASRock%2079%20Ex11%20Routing.png
> 
> As you can see thick lines there mean x16 speed, thin lines mean x8 speed, both branches at the same node drop to x8 when two cards are installed. You can see then that cards in slots 1 and 7 will also work at x16 /if there is only one card in the same branch/. It is then also clear that 4-way SLI system will also work at PCIe 3.0x16 but only if there are cards installed in slots 1,3,5,7 and no other cards installed. Of course there is not much difference if any for gamers at X8 or X16 but well we just like the idea of X16 if you have the MB that can do it. This has been explained before in this thread.


This is for Asrocks x99 ws. Are you sure Asus uses the same setup? There was never a block diagram or explanation about it from what I remember.


----------



## 7akata

I quickly looked through the online manual here:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/server/e9552_x99_e_ws_ug_for_web_only.pdf

Page 25 is where the PCIe info starts it seems, for anyone interested. Don't think I saw any branching diagrams though. I'm looking at purchasing this board for 3-way SLI personally. I'm not using any other expansion cards [yet?].


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> This is for Asrocks x99 ws. Are you sure Asus uses the same setup? There was never a block diagram or explanation about it from what I remember.


Pretty sure the diagram is valid for the ASUS X99 WS. JJ from ASUS says the WS will give 4 X16 slots (1,3,5 & 7) as long as you are not using any others or the M.2. As I said before even if you are using the M.2 then one card would drop to X8 but you would not be able to notice any difference as a gamer.


----------



## electrometro

Hey guys,

I am having an issue when awakening my pc from sleep the cpu speed is locked at .32-.39Ghz and it is really annoying having to reboot everytime after it sleeps. This just started happening after I upgraded the bios to 1102. I only upgraded to this version of bios because I was having boot issues where it wouldn't remember which drive to boot to. That was also really annoying but not this annoying.

Should I upgrade to the newly released 1201 version?

Could it be my OC? It is a sort of mild one imho, only 43x 100mhz at 1.32V.

*My setup:*
X99E-WS
5690X
642L Raid Card


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Has anyone tried W10 on a USB 3.1 WS?


I sent an email to Asus tech support asking when Windows 10 drivers will be made available and it's associated software to support it. I don't want to risk an update until I know if this is going to work. I've noticed a speed improvement on my Lenovo and my wives Dell after performing the update on our laptops. Both were installed with Win 10 pro. One notice of concern is the inability to turn off auto updates.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> . One notice of concern is the inability to turn off auto updates.


MS released a tool to block updates.

http://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/27/microsoft-releases-tool-to-block-windows-10-updates/


----------



## Nightro3Pulse

Can't update ASUS X99-E WS update. Please help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567652/cant-update-bios-asus-x99-e-ws-current-1102-1201-broken-update


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> MS released a tool to block updates.
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2015/07/27/microsoft-releases-tool-to-block-windows-10-updates/


I decided to take the plunge and install win 10 pro today. In order for it to be registered I initially installed over Win 8.1 and after I verified product activation, Performed a clean install from the BIOS using the same thumb drive as a boot disk. Very easy procedure. It asks you twice for the activation code, once when you begin installation and next after the installation is complete, but both times allows you to skip putting in the code. After you get to the main screen the OS will activate automatically. A couple things I noticed. First after you perform the clean installation, most of the system drivers will not be recognized. I was hoping for the best but expected the worse. Fortunately I was able to install the Windows 8 drivers from the support page and they all installed with no issues. I was expecting a message indicating a driver conflict but they installed as if they were native drivers. Next, I installed AIsuite, and the other Asus utilities, and once completed verified all the software functioned normally. Something to keep in mind, is that the OS will attempt to find and install drivers as soon as it boots up and recognizes the hardware faults. I allowed it to do that but it still couldn't recognize most of the devices. A couple important devices it did recognize were the Lan and sound hardware. I don't use Wifi but I do have a bluetooth receiver which it did recognize. It also recognized my verisign fingerprint reader and it loaded native drivers for my Logitech keyboard and mouse.Overall the process went fairly quick and I was able to get Win 10 to recognize all the devices that Asus hasn't provided drivers for. Maybe that's why they are slow to provide the updates.


----------



## jsutter71

This is strange. The first benchmark is from my Intel 750 SSD running under Win 8.1. The Second is my Samsung SM951 also running Win 8.1. Both on my Asus X99-E WS. The third benchmark which I'm scratching my head over is an old Samsung 840 EVO on my Lenovo laptop running Win 10 pro..What's going on here? I ran the benchmark 3 times just to make sure it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> This is strange. The first benchmark is from my Intel 750 SSD running under Win 8.1. The Second is my Samsung SM951 also running Win 8.1. Both on my Asus X99-E WS. The third benchmark which I'm scratching my head over is an old Samsung 840 EVO on my Lenovo laptop running Win 10 pro..What's going on here? I ran the benchmark 3 times just to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

The 840 result is with the Samsung software used. You are benching the system ram not the drive.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I decided to take the plunge and install win 10 pro today. In order for it to be registered I initially installed over Win 8.1 and after I verified product activation, Performed a clean install from the BIOS using the same thumb drive as a boot disk. Very easy procedure. It asks you twice for the activation code, once when you begin installation and next after the installation is complete, but both times allows you to skip putting in the code. After you get to the main screen the OS will activate automatically. A couple things I noticed. First after you perform the clean installation, most of the system drivers will not be recognized. I was hoping for the best but expected the worse. Fortunately I was able to install the Windows 8 drivers from the support page and they all installed with no issues. I was expecting a message indicating a driver conflict but they installed as if they were native drivers. Next, I installed AIsuite, and the other Asus utilities, and once completed verified all the software functioned normally. Something to keep in mind, is that the OS will attempt to find and install drivers as soon as it boots up and recognizes the hardware faults. I allowed it to do that but it still couldn't recognize most of the devices. A couple important devices it did recognize were the Lan and sound hardware. I don't use Wifi but I do have a bluetooth receiver which it did recognize. It also recognized my verisign fingerprint reader and it loaded native drivers for my Logitech keyboard and mouse.Overall the process went fairly quick and I was able to get Win 10 to recognize all the devices that Asus hasn't provided drivers for. Maybe that's why they are slow to provide the updates.


Great news.
You are using the USB 3.0 WS board is that correct?
Windows found all the drivers and they worked including for the GPU's?

I have the USB 3.1 amd I wonder if that will make a difference! The BIOS firmware is different.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Great news.
> You are using the USB 3.0 WS board is that correct?
> Windows found all the drivers and they worked including for the GPU's?
> 
> I have the USB 3.1 amd I wonder if that will make a difference! The BIOS firmware is different.


Sorry I should have clarified that. I have the USB 3.1 board which I upgraded to last week.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Sorry I should have clarified that. I have the USB 3.1 board which I upgraded to last week.


Just got this emal from Asus Support

My question.
When will Windows 10 drivers me made available for the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and it's
associated software? Also when will a BIOS update be made available to support the
hyper kit module for the same board?

And Asus response.

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

I understand your concern, please accept my deepest apology for the inconvenience this has caused you. Our Research & Developement team are currently working to develope a drivers and BIOS for Windows 10. It will be released very soon. Please wait ofr some days to get the drivers from the Asus support sites.

If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.

Thank you for choosing ASUS.

Regards,

Kyle B

Customer Service Center.
ASUSTek Computer Inc.


----------



## Nightro3Pulse

Never seem to get any help when I post on an official ASUS thread.

I do not have the USB 3.1 version. they released it a month after I got it though. Is bios version 1201 only available to people running windows 10? Will upgrade soon though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567652/cant-update-bios-asus-x99-e-ws-current-1102-1201-broken-update


----------



## pharaohspaw

Subscribing. It has been about 7 years since my last project (a watercooled rig named Pharaoh) - and it's still kickin' - but unlike that one I WILL be overclocking this time, and not completely customizing everything right down to custom screw lengths etc. (LOL)

Building 2 boxes with X99-E WS boards. Just about done with the (minor) case mods to fit a Corsair H110i GTX' into the top of the CM HAF 942 X cases we're using. Hope to be getting the boards and other parts installed after work tomorrow. Just reading through and taking notes, stuff to watch out for on the X99-E WS's as I get closer to firing these puppies up.

Thanks for having this thread here.


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just got this emal from Asus Support
> 
> My question.
> When will Windows 10 drivers me made available for the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and it's
> associated software? Also when will a BIOS update be made available to support the
> hyper kit module for the same board?
> 
> And Asus response.
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> I understand your concern, please accept my deepest apology for the inconvenience this has caused you. Our Research & Developement team are currently working to develope a drivers and BIOS for Windows 10. It will be released very soon. Please wait ofr some days to get the drivers from the Asus support sites.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.
> 
> Thank you for choosing ASUS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kyle B
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc.


I hope its only "some days." When I inquired last week about the new bios and other updates they said 1-2 months


----------



## 7akata

Is this going to turn in to the 3.1 always having an older revision? I'm almost leaning towards the 3.0 because they seem to be supporting that more [Understandably since it's a tad older].


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> You can't stack 7 PCIe cards on this board. At least not double wides. 4 double wides is max, and that blocks all the connectors and switches on the outer edge. So 4 doubles is not really doable.
> 
> If you use risers to get the cards above the bus then you can get maybe 6 pcie doubles, but then you can use externally powered risers, so I don't see PCIe power as an issue


I hate to reply to my own post but here goes: I was initially trying to get 8 - amd 7970 GPU to work on my folding rig. That required that I elevate them to an upper tier and use riser cables. I had trouble with riser electrical interference and periodically dropping connection. This played havoc on my crypto and folding work.

I was wrong on getting 7 pcie GPU cards on the board. It is possible with water cooled gpu modified for one slot. The problem then becomes power and 7 is not 8. I chose 8 because it is the Catalyst driver upper limit. I decided to go a different route. I abandoned the riser idea and Instead of 8 amd 7970 GPU, I got my 8 GPU by switching to 4 - amd 7990 (double GPU) mounted directly on the MB. (I have 3 now working on a 4th). I also had to scrap my original power plan (dual Seasonic 1250) and go with one EVGA 1600 for MB power and one Seasonic 1250 for all fans, pumps and non MB connected peripherals.

The work station is designed so that all the water works (pumps, rads, fans, controls) are on the bottom tier. The computers are on the second tier connected via two pairs of quick disconnects so I can take the two units apart for maintenance. Like take the waterworks unit outside for periodic flushing. The 3rd tier is idle and disconnected at the moment.

Additionally I scabbed on an independently powered, totally silent and passively cooled mini-itx MB and SSD for use as my 24/7 Security Onion Server (full packet capture with Snort, Elsa, Snorby, Bro, Squert... etc)

I have attached some renderings of the current state. No doubt it will change because of all the flexibility the Spotswood design affords.

I would like some input for those inclined to comment.

Specs to date:

Case- NONE---- actually Spotswood custom Tech Frame 540 mm x 540 mm x 415 mm (575 mm 3 tiers) - This is an Awesome Tech Frame. Thanks Rich for your patience !

http://spotswoodcomputercases.com/wp/

Main Board - x99e-ws - 5930k - m.2 sm951 256gb - 32GB g.skill ripjaws - 2 x 850 EVO 500GB - 4 x 4 TB WD reds in RAID Z2 - 3 X Amd 7990 GPU (working on a 4th) - 1 x Optical drive

Power - 1 x EVGA 1600 PSU - 1 x Seasonic 1250 PSU - 2 x custom Ohmite 25 watt 8 ohm rheostats for fans (copied Sidewinder idea) - 1 x 50 watt Ohmite rheostat for pump control

Cooling Loop - 3 x CoolGate G2 480 mm rads - 17 x Gentle Typhoon AP-15 fans - 1 x EK double D5 Pump/250mm Res - 1 x EK X99 Supremacy CPU block - 3 X EK 7990 blocks with parallel bridge - 2 x pairs Koolance QD4 disconnects - plumbed with 1/2 barbs and 3/4 x 1/2 Tygon r 3603 tubing, and clamped with size H Herbie clips


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just got this emal from Asus Support
> 
> My question.
> When will Windows 10 drivers me made available for the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and it's
> associated software? Also when will a BIOS update be made available to support the
> hyper kit module for the same board?
> 
> And Asus response.
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> 
> I understand your concern, please accept my deepest apology for the inconvenience this has caused you. Our Research & Developement team are currently working to develope a drivers and BIOS for Windows 10. It will be released very soon. Please wait ofr some days to get the drivers from the Asus support sites.
> 
> If you need any further assistance, please feel free to contact us anytime.
> 
> Thank you for choosing ASUS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kyle B
> 
> Customer Service Center.
> ASUSTek Computer Inc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> I hope its only "some days." When I inquired last week about the new bios and other updates they said 1-2 months


Here is my reply from ASUS:

Thank you for contacting ASUS Service Care.
My name is Lillian and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.

We apologize for the delayed response due to the weekend.

I am glad to tell you that X99-E WS/USB 3.1 is in the plan list of releasing driver for Windows 10. However, the test process has not been done by our QT team. It would be upload to our official website as soon as they they finish the test. Please kindly keep an eye on our website:

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=X99-E WS/USB3.1&p=5&s=35

Your patience and understanding is highly appreciated in this matter.

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know. We will be more than happy to assist you.

ASUS Support Web: http://www.asus.com/support/

Thanks!
Wish you a nice day!
Best regards,
Lillian
Customer Service Center
ASUSTek Computer Inc.


----------



## seprotech

I got this reply on July 27:

"We regret the inconvenience. I will certianly help you out.

I am really sorry. It is still under the development process.

Currently X99-E WS/USB 3.1 have only Formal BIOS 0402 release. Within one or two months the latest BIOS version will be released for your Server X99-E WS/USB3.1.

I appreciate your time and patience. Thank you for choosing ASUS.

If you need any further assistance please feel free to contact us anytime.

Thank you for choosing ASUS.

Regards,
Raj B"


----------



## julesbgoes

Hi, I just ordered the Asus X99-E WS usb 3.1 , will be getting it in a day or 2. below is the config.

*Processor*
Intel i7 5960X

*Cabinet*
Corsair Obsidian Series 750D

*CUP Cooler*
Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX

*PSU*
Corsair RM 850

*SSD*
Samsung 850 250 Evo = 8000/-

*HDD*
Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200RPM

Now need help with the Ram , as some of you had problems with Ram on this motherboard. Does anyone use the following ram? Only selected few available in my country







.

*RAM*
G.Skill Value DDR4 16 GB PC (F4-2400C15Q-16GNT)
G.SKILL F4-3000C15Q-16GRR

will the Gskill F4 - 3000C15D work?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesbgoes*
> 
> Hi, I just ordered the Asus X99-E WS usb 3.1 , will be getting it in a day or 2. below is the config.
> 
> *Processor*
> Intel i7 5960X
> 
> *Cabinet*
> Corsair Obsidian Series 750D
> 
> *CUP Cooler*
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i GTX
> 
> *PSU*
> Corsair RM 850
> 
> *SSD*
> Samsung 850 250 Evo = 8000/-
> 
> *HDD*
> Seagate Barracuda 2TB 7200RPM
> 
> Now need help with the Ram , as some of you had problems with Ram on this motherboard. Does anyone use the following ram? Only selected few available in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *RAM*
> G.Skill Value DDR4 16 GB PC (F4-2400C15Q-16GNT)
> G.SKILL F4-3000C15Q-16GRR
> 
> will the Gskill F4 - 3000C15D work?


I've used G.Skill Ripjaws 4 series 64GB memory of 8 8GB sticks on the X99-E WS and the X99-E WS/3.1 with no issues whatsoever. The reason I selected it, was that it was on the list of supported devices. If you run into any issues using compatible ram, press the MemOK button on the motherboard and hold it in until the DIAG_DRAM LED starts blinking. That feature starts automatic memory compatibility tuning. I've never had to use it with my G.Skill memory though. One thing to keep in mind though is that some people, myself included, have run into issues with their board not recognizing all the sticks after overclocking. The fix for me was to do a reset in the BIOS to "load optimized defaults" and reboot. Once that was done, the board, at least in my situation, recognized all my memory. Afterwards, I was still able to overclock, but I made sure to tweak my settings less aggressively. I ran into this issue with the non 3.1 version of the board but not with the newer board. Some people corrected this by reseating their ram, but I'm not sure if they tried to reset their BIOS first before doing so.


----------



## MakiRole

Thought I'd pop by once more and share a copy of the X99E-WS 3D model I made a few weeks back. I meant to share it sooner but I decided to adjust some areas so that they're more accurate. I'm also making a monoblock for the board designed to fit with an EK Supremacy Evo, the rest is custom.

Download here:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/x186lfvrrpzyr8z/Motherboard_Step.zip

Couple renders of the block and on the board:





And with some GPUs installed (again all renders).





And a little plug:

I've also recently started my next project, which is a collaborative effort with Parvum Systems. I'll be using the X99E-WS in it, along with a tonne of beefy hardware (4xTitan X, 2000W PSU, loadsa RAM, 4x480mm rads etc.) but it will all be laid into a machined panel through which the coolant will be flowing. The above renders are part of that project, which you can find here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566664/sponsored-project-parvum-argentum-5960x-4x-titan-x-2000w-psu-cnc-machining-that-sort-of-thing


----------



## centvalny

Asus X99-M WS...incoming



http://imgur.com/u0D2oro


----------



## wirk

If you are interested in the *Liquid Extasy full cover block* for the X99-E WS you can read my probably final installment about adventures with it and how I corrected my terrible lack of imagination.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Download here:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/x186lfvrrpzyr8z/Motherboard_Step.zip
> 
> Couple renders of the block and on the board:


Awesome. I can't believe you shared that motherboard model. Thank you. I downloaded it and will add it to my Solid works model. I am working on a low frills max gpu project of slightly smaller proportions.

post 1809 here. Since this post I have acquired my 4th EK watercooled 7990. I think I'll be pushing the upper GPU limit.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/1800#post_24257812

I was making due with a X-99 Deluxe model I snagged at GrabCad.
Do you have a PayPal so I can contribute a little for your generosity?

Also what is the intention of the chipset block? Who is going to fab it? and will it be available to the public?

From the renderings I don't get a good idea of the placement of the water inlet-outlet ports. Are they planned to be g1/4?


----------



## rbbunmc

How long has RMA taken for those who have done it on this board? I had the memory problem others had and I am going on day 4 of "product received".


----------



## julesbgoes

Hi guys , need help with the PSU corsair RM 850 or Seasonic M1211-750W for Asus X99-E WS usb 3.1 ??


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesbgoes*
> 
> Hi guys , need help with the PSU corsair RM 850 or Seasonic M1211-750W for Asus X99-E WS usb 3.1 ??


More Information! Not enough power for how many GPU's!


----------



## julesbgoes

@Poppapete going with 1 gpu now ,will add 1 more later .

hows the Asus X99-E WS with Seasonic PSU??


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> More Information! Not enough power for how many GPU's!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesbgoes*
> 
> @Poppapete going with 1 gpu now ,will add 1 more later .
> 
> hows the Asus X99-E WS with Seasonic PSU??


Seasonic IMHO are the best but there is no real difference in the top 3 or 4 brands. The MB by itself does not use that much even if OCing. 4 GTX 960 TI's would need some power but I would image 2 GPU's would not push a 700-800 Seasonic.

Do the calculation . There are many sites.

http://www.coolermaster.outervision.com/advance.jsp


----------



## Canis-X

Hello, just checking in. Is there anyone that would like to take over this thread? I've sold off my board so.......Anyway, if anyone is interested just let me know.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Well, I've decided to get a RVE and I'll be selling this board (and all the accessories) off. I just cannot get the performance from the RAM out of this board and working with some of the RAM OC experts the BIOS settings are just not allowing me to do what needs to be done to get there.


If you read conversations between WillyK and me, we had similar problems and my review of forums has uncovered *the problem is more widespread than consumers realize. The problem is related to RAM slots on these boards and affecting many users.* In theory, this is a great board so I wouldn't recommend avoiding to purchase it, but when you do *immediately run the ASUS PC diagnostic tool and see if you get an RTC failure*. If you do return the board to seller within 30 day window. If you have a board, run this test and if you get the failure send it to ASUS for RMA immediately as mine has now been listed for 5 days as "product received" and supposedly can take 30 days for RMA processing, which is killing my ability to process leukemia data. Anyway good luck to everyone with effected boards, *the problem is obvious if you have trouble overclocking with XMP, or with a strap above 100*. I am not sure if the problem extends to the 3.1 model, but I'd probably check if you own one. It won't stop me from purchasing ASUS has they still make the best products out there, but I think this board is going to prove a defect fail that requires many people to get replacements. I realize this claim may seem controversial, but the issue has presented itself to enough members in the short time since the release of this product, so I think it should be brought to attention to help other buyers and potential buyers. The board works great without XMP overclocking or with overclocking at 100 strap.


----------



## pharaohspaw

rbbunmc thank you for that information. I am getting pretty close to firing up the 2 rigs I'm building with X99-E WS (non-USB 3.1), and will check this out.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> rbbunmc thank you for that information. I am getting pretty close to firing up the 2 rigs I'm building with X99-E WS (non-USB 3.1), and will check this out.


No problem. I know WillyK and I had earlier generation boards and his replacement had a later manufacturing date so the problem could be related to earlier models. My board was purchased in May so obviously the date of purchase and manufacture date can be far apart. I just feel bad because I only visit the site every week or so and have seen more people having problems. I glanced at a few pages and saw another person with a laggy bios and random events where RAM wasn't recognized. Its just such a hard defect to notice, because the board can already do a ton as long as you don't touch the memory settings. My issue and WillyK originated with the board not recognizing the full amount of RAM, but I found out how to make the fix and taught him the same to get it going. I thought the board just was poor at overclocking and bios reseting until he ran ASUS diagnostic and mentioned he had to RMA the board. Its funny because my board was able to do overclocking as long as I didn't touch XMP , Strap, or memory frequency. I could make a small adjustment to memory without touching the cpu and it would fail to boot and give me an OC failure. So would XMP. Now I see others facing similar problems of memory not being recognized all of a sudden and overclocking failures. With a $500+ board, people shouldn't be living with it. I guess the new board replacement after RMA has been good . Good luck with yours!


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> No problem. I know WillyK and I had earlier generation boards and his replacement had a later manufacturing date so the problem could be related to earlier models. My board was purchased in May so obviously the date of purchase and manufacture date can be far apart. I just feel bad because I only visit the site every week or so and have seen more people having problems. I glanced at a few pages and saw another person with a laggy bios and random events where RAM wasn't recognized. Its just such a hard defect to notice, because the board can already do a ton as long as you don't touch the memory settings. My issue and WillyK originated with the board not recognizing the full amount of RAM, but I found out how to make the fix and taught him the same to get it going. I thought the board just was poor at overclocking and bios reseting until he ran ASUS diagnostic and mentioned he had to RMA the board. Its funny because my board was able to do overclocking as long as I didn't touch XMP , Strap, or memory frequency. I could make a small adjustment to memory without touching the cpu and it would fail to boot and give me an OC failure. So would XMP. Now I see others facing similar problems of memory not being recognized all of a sudden and overclocking failures. With a $500+ board, people shouldn't be living with it. I guess the new board replacement after RMA has been good . Good luck with yours!


My RMA turned into a nightmare, so a word of warning here... The reseller (Komplett.no) couldn't find the RTC failure reported! They are saying that it passes the test on their workbench, so it must be my gear causing the problem or the Windows 8.1 Pro (my OS) making the Asus PC Diagnostics tool to fail because they discovered some article on the web claiming that Win8.1 doesn't use RTC properly, etc. etc. Well...

I told them that in my view this is very simple: Previous MB = Failure, New MB = Success! As simple as that. Everything else is exactly the same; the system disk, the CPU, the RAM, the GPU... The Works. I simply replaced the old MB with the new one and moved all the parts over. Nothing else has changed. So how come that two MBs of the same type produce different test results unless the previous MB was faulty? Of course, I know that no two MBs are exactly the same, but there are valid tolerance limits and certain functional requirements that any MB should hold. RTC failure is an error - not a deviation in this sense!

BUT the reseller still insists that it must be my environment causing the problem and that's it. Of course, they don't have any proof or evidence that this is the case, and don't understand that not finding the error doesn't mean that the error doesn't exist - just that they were unable to find it! I have clearly documented it (pictures etc.) and this is not an error that anyone can fabricate or influence in any way. Maybe they didn't want to find the error... They don't even admit that it could just as well be a bad soldering point or a similar root cause that comes and goes in random, and that maybe they just got lucky...

Anyway, I've learned something from this horrible story - don't ever trust that the store will play fair. Make sure you have every piece of evidence you need to stand your case, regardless how obvious things may seem. Fact of life... unfortunately.


----------



## wirk

^I would not outpour yet horror story if they claim it is working in their test bench and it is true. There could be some strange issue with your setup.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ^I would not outpour yet horror story if they claim it is working in their test bench and it is true. There could be some strange issue with your setup.


Old X99E-WS MB with his components = Failure
New X99E-WS MB with his components = Working
Change = Motherboard and not setup.

WillyK a quick google search shows your re-seller cited an issue in Windows 8.1 from 2013, related to people exploiting RTC to inflate the Overclocking scores that led HWBOT to ban Windows 8 for overclocking marks for awhile, irrelevant. I can tell you that the RTC fail is part of Windows 8.1 and Windows 10. And to be quite honest that only helps in identifying the problem. The problem is much more obvious in random recognition and non-recognition of RAM. As well as in constant system/bios crashing.

Anyway I haven't met any resistance from ASUS, at least yet. I am hoping they are more receptive than your reseller in the RMA process. It will be interesting to see if ASUS is willing to respond on the issue. If it is true that resellers or ASUS are denying the defect, avoid this board at all costs, as my old board certainly didn't meet the standards of reliable for me and others based on reports I've seen. Here is a look on Newegg with 44 reviews and 4 star product rating (reviews are cut down to pertinent RAM info), many of the people reporting these cons still gave a high product rating as I would. 8/44 reported the RAM problem. That is an 18.2% RAM failure rate based on Newegg reviews that had an overall positive review. It is definitely not an isolated problem. The number could be even higher taking into account that some of the 44 reviewers were just people saying "_wow this board looks cool_" or "_its overpriced_" Also many of the reviewers of the RAM problem gave overall positive reviews so it wasn't disgruntled attacks leading to the review. Heck I'm not disgruntled, its a good board besides this issue. I just want the issue to become acknowledged.

*Newegg*

*Cons:* Sometimes it would boot, other times not. Very sensitive to how RAM sticks and CPU were seated ... too sensitive, IMO. Not touching anything on the bench but the power button, sometimes booted, other times it threw error codes, like 00 (undefined). Had to RMA.

*Cons:* I added the 16 GB set into the second quad channel bank and the board wouldn't post. I removed all the ram and put it back to the way it was before with the 16 GB set in the first bank and now the board wouldn't post at all. I decided to try all the ram sticks again and it booted into windows with the 48GB showing up in windows.

*Cons:* -XMP Profile for ram didn't work. Simply would not work. I've read elsewhere that other people have had this issue.

*Cons:* The board has a really good concept, if it works. It is an expensive board and a good brand, so I had a high hope for it to perform flawlessly. However, that is not the case! First of all, the board does not read your ram properly no matter what you do to it. My ram continues to stay on 2133 MHz when those are 2800 Mhz Rams. At first, the board can only read three slots. After reading many reviews, it sounds like the people that are happy with the board are the people that uses lower frequency Rams.

*Cons:* All you can do is read the users guide, because this board doesn't recognize any memory you put in it. Very strange actually.

*Cons:* I can not get 32GB kits to work correctly no matter what I do if my kit is set to 2400(which is the memory spec) it will not see whats in slot b1 unless i set the ram training setting to Ignore. This leads me to believe that this board has an issue.

*Cons:* Raja (Asus rep on the OC forums) was a big help. 2nd board has been fine at stock speeds, no OC ability at all, ram was impossible to set at rated speeds, no matter what settings, any oc would result in failure to post. Ended up getting a third board and it's perfect. easily set ram to 3000, oc to 4.6 @ 1.32v on 5960x! Sucks to have to get 3 boards to get on that works but am happy with my third board.

*Cons:* RAM is slot c1would not show up. All other RAM seemed fine and all the RAM I bought works in A1, B1, or D1. Starting the RMA now.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ^I would not outpour yet horror story if they claim it is working in their test bench and it is true. There could be some strange issue with your setup.


Like what? And how will this "strange issue" of yours behave differently with two MBs of the same model (same BIOS 1102*, both in default mode) in the exactly same PC setup?
I assume your statement is based on real experience that you have, so please feel free to share with us. Just saying what you're saying doesn't mean jack.

I actually assume it's true that they don't get the error. BUT it just mean exactly that, i.e. that they haven't been able to detect it and not that the error doesn't exist.
Finally, the root cause could actually be a poor soldering or loose contact or something fo the kind that comes and goes. Much more likely than what you're suggesting given the new MB is working fine. But that's just my common sense speaking.

* BIOS 1201 wasn't released before July 29, and it doesn't addresses this kind of issues anyway.


----------



## wirk

I was referring to this statement: *They are saying that it passes the test on their workbench, so it must be my gear causing the problem*. I presume they are not cheating, this must be clarified before raising alarm.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> I was referring to this statement: *They are saying that it passes the test on their workbench, so it must be my gear causing the problem*. I presume they are not cheating, this must be clarified before raising alarm.


I'm sorry but I don't follow. What do you mean?

I told you that I also presume they are not cheating, so what's the deal here?
And how is this related to your claim that I may have a "strange issue" in my setup? What issue you're thinking of exactly or is it just a theory you have?

I think they simply couldn't find the problem (at best) or maybe they are cheating. I have no way of knowing either way but it doesn't really matter. Two mobos, same setup, two different results... What's the mystery here?

_Btw, they are not even testing with my configuration, but their own (even though same CPU and GPU for what is worth). Maybe not so strange that they can't reproduce the error then._


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Old X99E-WS MB with his components = Failure
> New X99E-WS MB with his components = Working
> Change = Motherboard and not setup.
> 
> WillyK a quick google search shows your re-seller cited an issue in Windows 8.1 from 2013, related to people exploiting RTC to inflate the Overclocking scores that led HWBOT to ban Windows 8 for overclocking marks for awhile, irrelevant. I can tell you that the RTC fail is part of Windows 8.1 and Windows 10. And to be quite honest that only helps in identifying the problem. The problem is much more obvious in random recognition and non-recognition of RAM. As well as in constant system/bios crashing.
> 
> Anyway I haven't met any resistance from ASUS, at least yet. I am hoping they are more receptive than your reseller in the RMA process. It will be interesting to see if ASUS is willing to respond on the issue. If it is true that resellers or ASUS are denying the defect, avoid this board at all costs, as my old board certainly didn't meet the standards of reliable for me and others based on reports I've seen. Here is a look on Newegg with 44 reviews and 4 star product rating (reviews are cut down to pertinent RAM info), many of the people reporting these cons still gave a high product rating as I would. 8/44 reported the RAM problem. That is an 18.2% RAM failure rate based on Newegg reviews that had an overall positive review. It is definitely not an isolated problem. The number could be even higher taking into account that some of the 44 reviewers were just people saying "_wow this board looks cool_" or "_its overpriced_" Also many of the reviewers of the RAM problem gave overall positive reviews so it wasn't disgruntled attacks leading to the review. Heck I'm not disgruntled, its a good board besides this issue. I just want the issue to become acknowledged.


I suspect Asus may have had a bad batch series last year. My new board (manufactured this year) has functioned perfectly fine thus far. Moving forward, I've pushed it easily to 4.5G OC (and +40% GPU OC), even though the water cooling on my workbench is pretty modest. Rock stable! It made it in the top 30 on the ROG RealBench (2.4) champs wall! Now even upgraded to Windows 10 and still working









I'm expecting even better results after moving to my 900D case with two D5 (24V) pumps, and separate cooling loops for the CPU, GPUs, RAM and the MB. We'll see...

EDIT:
The WIn 8.1 RTC issue referred to is related to Windows and not the Asus HW or Asus PC Diagnostics reporting a HW fail. In any case, I simply moved the system disk from the old to the new board, and ... no RTC failures anymore. If this was a Win 8.1 issue or similar, it surely would have appeared on both boards, right? So this is just another "red herring" in my view. The same goes for the Asus PC Diagnostics (the reseller suggested that the tool itself may have failed, while the RTC is working fine). If this was a SW issue of the diagnostic tool, the test wouldn't pass on the new board as well. So... here we go.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> EDIT:
> The WIn 8.1 RTC issue referred to is related to Windows and not the Asus HW or Asus PC Diagnostics reporting a HW fail. In any case, I simply moved the system disk from the old to the new board, and ... no RTC failures anymore. If this was a Win 8.1 issue or similar, it surely would have appeared on both boards, right? So this is just another "red herring" in my view. The same goes for the Asus PC Diagnostics (the reseller suggested that the tool itself may have failed, while the RTC is working fine). If this was a SW issue of the diagnostic tool, the test wouldn't pass on the new board as well. So... here we go.


Where are you at in the RMA process of the board? If they have returned it to you, have you thought about going RMA through Asus and selling off the fixed/replaced board? I am just planning on that, bought a USB3.1 model until the RMA process has completed. I figure I'll just sell off the replacement at a loss. I can let you know how Asus responds, if you're interested in that route. So far they have helped others with the problem, well atleast Raj on here has.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Where are you at in the RMA process of the board? If they have returned it to you, have you thought about going RMA through Asus and selling off the fixed/replaced board? I am just planning on that, bought a USB3.1 model since the RMA process has been so long and supposedly might take over a month and I can't wait that long. I figure I'll just sell off the replacement at a loss. I can let you know how Asus responds, if you're interested in that route. So far they have helped others with the problem, well atleast Raj on here has. Thus far they can't locate my board after it arrived haha.


Thanks buddy! I'd definitely like to hear about your RMA development.

My board is currently at the shop, as I have initiated a formal dispute involving a public arbitration service in my country. It's a long shot but I have no other choice at this point.

Horrible customer service! I've been talking with a few people (professional PC builders and working at repair shops etc.) and they ALL are convinced this is a HW issue that should have been handled by the shop immediately since I've provided them with pictures and other documentation clearly showing the problem, and especially after testing another board of the kind working perfectly fine. No-brainer!

The problem with Asus in my case, is that they are not handling RMAs directly in my region, so I have to run this thru the shop anyway... (also because of export/import Customs complications etc.)


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't follow. What do you mean? I told you that I also presume they are not cheating, so what's the deal here? And how is this related to your claim that I may have a "strange issue" in my setup? What issue you're thinking of exactly or is it just a theory you have? I think they simply couldn't find the problem (at best) or maybe they are cheating. I have no way of knowing either way but it doesn't really matter. Two mobos, same setup, two different results... What's the mystery here? _Btw, they are not even testing with my configuration, but their own (even though same CPU and GPU for what is worth). Maybe not so strange that they can't reproduce the error then._


The mobo is working on their test bench with the same CPU and GPU. What else is different in your config, have you tried to replace it?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> The mobo is working on their test bench with the same CPU and GPU. What else is different in your config, have you tried to replace it?


Not to interject, but I have dealt with ASUS support several times in the past where they have "claimed" that a part has "worked fine" in their environment when there is no way that it could have. I mean in one instance I'm pretty sure that they never even opened the box because the problem was so evident that it would have slapped them in the face had they looked at it, yet they sent the part back to me (no phone call or email about it) saying that there was nothing wrong with it. I believe that if he feels that ASUS isn't be straight up with him then he has the right to press them on it.


----------



## julesbgoes

So this happened, Asus sales in my country , I told them i wanted the ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and they sent me the ASUS X99-E WS and now they say ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 is not in stock and *he thought i did a typo in the mail mentioning USB 3.1*


----------



## wirk

Degrading level of support is unfortunately a sign of once leading company going down. Then those who are aiming to replace it start offering enhanced support. To put everybody into depressive mode here is the story from another forum: One guy wanted to have support for PCIe splitter in his ASRock mobo which requires BIOS modification. ASRock did this for him in virtually no time.


----------



## julesbgoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Degrading level of support is unfortunately a sign of once leading company going down. Then those who are aiming to replace it start offering enhanced support. To put everybody into depressive mode here is the story from another forum: One guy wanted to have support for PCIe splitter in his ASRock mobo which requires BIOS modification. ASRock did this for him in virtually no time.


Yea, after that event i directly went to the ASRock X99 WS-E/10G site, thinking about it.


----------



## rbbunmc

Anyway I can now confirm the same RAM problem exists on the X99E-WS/USB 3.1. XMP crashes and if 64gb of 2800 Mhz rated RAM is clocked over 2200 Mhz the system crashes or fails to recognize all the RAM. Funny thing is Newegg is now having a sale on the X99E-WS open box for $378. I have to wonder if the $120 off from the new price is a reflection of a huge product abundance from returns







Anyway, thanks to newegg premier X99E-WS/USB 3.1 return in progress to try out the x99 Godlike from MSI







It will be my first experience with the boards so hoping for the best.


----------



## pharaohspaw

All of this is not making me feel very warm and fuzzy. I hope the fact that we just bought these boards means something, ie that we got more recently manufactured ones that don't have the problem. But if the USB 3.1-equipped boards are having the same problem.........

The last time I bought an Asus board was in the mid-2000's when Pentium 4 Prescott was latest/greatest, and there was a problem with the onboard intel NIC, which even though I could prove the problem was a defective board, Asus support was more interested in arguing with me than actually reading how I determined the problem was the motherboard. New Egg had asked me to consult vendor support first, but when I forwarded them Asus tech support's responses and told them I wanted to buy a different board instead of gambling on a replacement, they agreed to let me return the board for full refund and I bought a different board instead, which ran fine for years. I'm starting to think I should have trusted my personal experience first and picked a different brand.

Fortunately I still have a little over 2 weeks left to get the systems up and test 'em out before I hit the 30 days mark with New Egg. Waiting on PSU's right now but they'll be here today.


----------



## rbbunmc

@pharoahspaw I wish there was an easy answer. The crappier situation is when you notice the situation after 30 days or wait like I did on the 3.0 model. I am actually in awe it happened on the 3.1 model. I can't get a set of 2400 or 2800 running correctly and both are supposedly supported. Whats crappy is how difficult it is to get real reviews in computers. Every reviewer gets hand selected and pre-tested models I'm sure. $378 openbox sales certainly makes me question more. That is about the price of a deluxe. Actually across the board newegg is loaded up with asus x99 open boxes and the only other x99 I see in open box is an msi board and supermicro. Im not sure if thats usual or not.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> @pharoahspaw I wish there was an easy answer. The crappier situation is when you notice the situation after 30 days or wait like I did on the 3.0 model. I am actually in awe it happened on the 3.1 model. I can't get a set of 2400 or 2800 running correctly and both are supposedly supported. Whats crappy is how difficult it is to get real reviews in computers. Every reviewer gets hand selected and pre-tested models I'm sure. $378 openbox sales certainly makes me question more. That is about the price of a deluxe. Actually across the board newegg is loaded up with asus x99 open boxes and the only other x99 I see in open box is an msi board and supermicro. Im not sure if thats usual or not.


Just to put in my 2 cents, I've been using and replacing Asus boards since the mid 90's when I first started building PC's and I've had my fare share of stable and unstable boards. For a while,I switched to Asrock, and this board is the first Asus board I've had in a couple years. First the 3.0 version and now the 3.1 version. I'm using the same G.Skill memory as you are, in 64GB config, and on both boards have had no issues with achieving 2800 speeds. I tend to be a little fickle when it comes to my system and find myself frequently replacing and or moving cards over in the PCIe slots as well as trying out different liquid cooling solutions for the CPU. I went so far as to add wheels to the bottom of my Silverstone TJ11 case and handles on the front just to make it easier to manipulate. I wouldn't say I'm aggressive in my handling of my board but some times I might do something careless like drop a screw and have to use a magnet to fish it out. Back in the 90's during a 9 year break in my military career I worked as a Switching engineer for AT&T wireless out of Stockton California. I routinely handled, troubleshooted, and sometimes modified switching and most of the ancillary components out of my central office. Some of the component cards I use to work on, and sometimes manhandle for lack of a better description, cost upwards to 75 to 125K per card. Granted the switches alone cost upwards to 30 to 40 million alone. These components can be finicky and sensitive, but from my experience, and please don't take this the wrong way, is that a large portion of system failures can be attributed to operator error. I'm not saying that your board isn't defective though. A good example is that I just sold a like new EVGA power supply that I also used and tested before shipping off to the buyer. Within 1 hour of the buyer receiving the power supply, he blows up my seller rating by stating that I sold him a faulty power supply and even went so far as to call me some very rude names. Keep in mind that when I sent him the power supply I packaged it as brand new and also included never before used brand new cables. After he had done this I immediately refunded his cash and sent him the prepaid shipping label to mail it back to me. After he waited another 2 weeks he finally mailed it off. Once I received the power supply back, it took my less then 5 minutes of troubleshooting to discover that one of the wires on the 24 pin power cable was cut. A quick cable replacement verified that the power supply was in perfect working order. He even went so far as to tell me that he called EVGA to help him troubleshoot. The cut on the wire was smooth and it looked like he may have caused it while he was tie wrapping. I actually had to call Amazon to have his comments about me removed. I then made a quick video with my phone, showing him how to troubleshoot, and proving to him that he was at fault. I never did get a response back afterwards.


----------



## rbbunmc

@jsutter71 that is the weird part, it does work on some boards and not others as willyk found out. I wish I knew why it has been a crapshoot. It is hard to argue that too many user errors are possible in default configuration with only xmp enabled on a water cooled system. Its also that people are having the same issue with the board and in some cases a replacement board is fixing it. I don't know if its the luck of the draw, supplier, what... There are just some people who have had luck and others not. Heck linustech was doing a video recently on the board and they had issues with it recognizing RAM . I am sure some of the issues can be human related. I actually had trouble getting my first board to recognize sticks and after that had it in a stable OC of 4.5GHz and 2800MHz on the RAM before it pooped out with no explanation after a week or so. The issue is theres just no easy explanation whatsoever. I'm not a big complainer when it comes to pc's but I'd like to figure out where the problem is. Oh and good story I hate some of my ebay experiences selling.


----------



## 7akata

Been following this thread for a while, and it's really starting to concern me. Was looking forward to using this board for a 'darker' themed build and PLX chips. Almost appears that out of the two the 3.0 version is the more stable of the two, along with more frequently updated BIOS'.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Been following this thread for a while, and it's really starting to concern me. Was looking forward to using this board for a 'darker' themed build and PLX chips. Almost appears that out of the two the 3.0 version is the more stable of the two, along with more frequently updated BIOS'.


I wouldn't be afraid, see WillyK's post on how good his replacement board has worked. If you are a newegg premier customer you can always send it back without having to pay return shipping or restocking fee.

I mentioned the issue occured with linustechtips where their x99e-ws wasn't posting their Corsair RAM. The video is from July 31 and they said they got it resolved by a yet to be released bios from Asus. It could be that the effected USB3.0 boards had the problem remedied in the last bios at the beginning of the month. I was just RMAing my board at the time so didn't get to try it. If there is a bios fix I'm guessing it will come with the next USB3.1 bios release as well. You can see what I'm talking about in the last minute or so of the video.






Its possible its a similar issue to what happened in the X99-Deluxe where a bios update fixed a problem where XMP literally fried/melted parts of the board in some boards that had bad soldering points. From what I could tell from their explanation of that problem was it was a coupled issue of a bad soldering joint and bios that improperly distributed voltage across the board at startups and shutdowns. It was fixed with a bios update. It would be great if its that easy, all of my problems with the board just occur at startup, so maybe? I can run AISuite3 fine to overclock the board and RAM through the testing stages, but at reboot the computer runs and nothing shows up on the screen then after a reset it says overclock failed. The problems are always at booting and un-related to system temps. I have temps at 34c to 38c at startup. The 4.4GHz OC temps on the cpu in AISuite3 tests are at 47-50c and volts are at 1.29 according to the program, well within a safe and stable range for overclocking. Yet when it reboots the overclock profile from it fails. XMP with default settings, fails. Anyway hopefully soon it'll get figured out. I'm hoping I can get an answer to share when my RMA'd USB3.0 board is out of repair or a new board is shipped.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> @jsutter71 that is the weird part, it does work on some boards and not others as willyk found out. I wish I knew why it has been a crapshoot. It is hard to argue that too many user errors are possible in default configuration with only xmp enabled on a water cooled system. Its also that people are having the same issue with the board and in some cases a replacement board is fixing it. I don't know if its the luck of the draw, supplier, what... There are just some people who have had luck and others not. Heck linustech was doing a video recently on the board and they had issues with it recognizing RAM . I am sure some of the issues can be human related. I actually had trouble getting my first board to recognize sticks and after that had it in a stable OC of 4.5GHz and 2800MHz on the RAM before it pooped out with no explanation after a week or so. The issue is theres just no easy explanation whatsoever. I'm not a big complainer when it comes to pc's but I'd like to figure out where the problem is. Oh and good story I hate some of my ebay experiences selling.


I have an idea as to why these boards are performing inconsistently, but again just my 2 cents. Recently I read that Asus just completed a factory which will make them the first manufacturer of GPU's to be 100% assembled my robots. Up until now all these graphic cards have been assembled or at least partially so, which as we all know, anything made my humans is prone to defects. Especially on a assembly line where quota's are needed to maintain profitability. These motherboards are increasingly more complicated when it comes to their design and features and this board, being the flagship board, is IMHO on the top of the list as far as design and engineering is concerned. Now the article I read made a point that by becoming completely automated, the GPU's manufactured their would have a huge increase in reliability and overall quality. Now I've never seen the inside of an Asus assembly plant, but I would be willing to conclude that parts of this motherboard are hand assembled. It would be interesting to see which of those parts are hand assembled, and compare that to the data which shows what is failing the most. In your situation, problems with the RAM. Now everybody knows that the help desk is mostly low payed people reading a script for troubleshooting, and if they get a complicated issue, or an issue that is frequently recurring, then the engineers in tech support will likely never address the issue. It's easier to tell the customer to RMA the board then to troubleshoot it. Regardless, I think the issue here is, that it would be impossible to inspect every board thoroughly before leaving the factory. And, also why Asus has built in features that are supposed to do the troubleshooting for the end user. So, until they build a factory for motherboards like the one they did for GPU's, then we will likely see more inconsistent reliability. At least you know that part is consistent.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I do think it because of the W on the CPU it graded a higher Watts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orthoceros*
> 
> I think you are right with the limitation of the i7 CPUs (see the "physical memory" spec for the 5930K e.g. at cpu-world). Theoretically and maybe, a Xeon could handle 128GB UDIMM non-ECC RAM, though. By the way, there are two different forms of ECC RAM on the market: RDIMM and LRDIMM. 32GB LRDIMM modules exist, but RDIMMs already max out at 16GB per module...
> This is interesting; thanks. Yes, in the official QVL only modules up to 16GB are certified. But these are all RDIMMs; no LRDIMMs were tested. MasterCyclone3D has already confirmed that LRDIMMs work; more precisely, he states that 6x16GB LRDIMMs work, but (for some unknown reason) 8x16GB LRDIMMs did not work. High-quality 32GB LRDIMMs are already on the market, e.g. from Crucial (CT32G4LFQ4213), Kingston (KVR21L15Q4) or Transcend (TS4GHR72V1C). So, I wonder: *Is it maybe compatible to utilize six (ECC-)LRDIMMs with 32GB each in order to achieve 192GB RAM with a Xeon?* Or are more than 128GB an absolute no-go with this board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orthoceros*
> 
> I may have solved the riddle of RAM capacity limits after all, at least theoretically. First, some collected sources & relevant facts: (You may want to directly skip to the conclusions below.)
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/best_practices/grantley
> Xeon E5 V3 CPUs support a quad-channel memory architecture
> capacities are expected to reach 64GB per DIMM
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/best_practices/maximizing_memory
> Xeon E5 V3 CPUs support single&dual rank RDIMMs and LRDIMMs
> 
> http://h17007.www1.hp.com/docs/iss/DL380pGen8/setup_install/advanced/Content/138678.htm
> essentially, a dual-rank DIMM module is equivalent to two single-rank DIMMs in the same channel from perspective of the memory controller
> 
> http://www.supermicro.com/support/resources/memory/X9_DP_memory_config_socket_R.pdf
> the number of ranks per channel (summed over all DIMMs) is limited by the CPU and may result in some modules/ranks not being used or "seen"
> 
> http://www.kingston.com/en/business/server_solutions/lrdimms
> LRDIMMs put much less strain on the CPU's memory controller, as it no longer has to directly write to DRAM chips, but only talks to buffers (maybe also improves the CPU OC capacity??)
> a quad-rank LRDIMM presents itself to the CPU memory controller as a dual-rank memory module
> 
> http://superuser.com/questions/427027/xeons-with-imc-integrated-memory-controller-does-ecc-support-depend-on-the
> it is mainly a direct CPU<=>RAM communication without the board in the middle (even with respect to ECC)
> However, BIOS RAM detection routines may get into the way and refuse to boot for no good reason.
> 
> http://www.intel.de/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/specification-updates/xeon-e5-v3-spec-update.pdf Xeon E5 1600 V3 series CPUs currently have two related bugs in their memory controllers:
> HSE11: A Memory Channel With More Than 4 Ranks May Lead to a System Hang
> HSE17: Quad-rank DDR4 LRDIMMs May Not be Properly Calibrated
> 
> Here my conclusions:
> 
> The compatibility question is actually more a question of the CPU (that includes the memory controller) instead of the mainboard.
> The maximal supported configuration is currently 8x16GB RDIMMs. 16GB RDIMM modules are dual-rank; this makes 16 ranks in total. There are two modules in each of the four channels, i.e. four ranks per channel. So, this is supported for certain.
> I could not find the actual rank limit for E5 1600 V3 CPUs. Maybe it supports more than that..
> To be on the safe side, I restrict myself to 16 ranks (4 per channel); this also avoids the two CPU memory controller bugs (see above).
> 
> Hence, inserting 8x32GB RDIMMs = 256GB RAM should not make any difference from mainboard perspective, as long as the modules are also *dual-rank* (and not quad-rank).
> For example, the HP 728629-B21 32GB modules (URL: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/products/smartmemory/product-detail.html?oid=6987490#!tab=specs ) *should theoretically work like a charm!*
> However, *something definitive from Asus* like _"yes, that is compatible, but we haven't tested it yet and cannot state anything about stability"_ would really be nice, as I cannot find any info on how the BIOS will react when it sees 256GB of RAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some compatibility info on LRDIMMs would be welcome as well, if available. (Does it make any difference from mainboard/BIOS perspective?)


Sorry I been offline for awhile. I am memory freak kind of a guy I love ICS chips







Yes the Rank on these memory module are 4 rank per DIMM But for some older ram kit of 32GB LRDIMM and RDIMM will excused up to the 24 ranks as in quad channel ranking system. Now since the new memory Buffer AMB ICS controller are able to reach 36 and to 64 ranks and above. You have to find the right newer rams to be able that handle the operation for the Intel memory controller. But as far as I know ram are getting smaller and smaller in size die so when it reach 64GB 4 to 2 rank then you will find a 32GB dual rank and single rank.
The 1201 BIOS fix a few issue as well for this reason. It remind me of the 801 bios system. But the 1102 and the 1003 are nearly the same on memory QVL sum checks.

The Intel 2867W V3 is a higher graded watts. It was processed to have a higher frequency per clocks it almost same processes as made for a higher clock 16XX. But able to dual CPU and added QPI. This is a far higher clock speed than another E5-26xx model beside the 6 core but the 6 core is lower in watts by 5 watts than the16xx
http://ark.intel.com/products/81909/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v3-25M-Cache-3_10-GHz
http://ark.intel.com/products/family/78583/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-v3-Family#@Server
All the Xeon is able to reach up to 768 GB of ram from non to ECC. It depend on the bios from motherboard company are allowing the Ranks to executed at it types of a rams and manufacturer models.
All the Intel 2011-v3 I7 model will only go to 64GB of non ECC memorys
http://ark.intel.com/products/family/79318/Intel-High-End-Desktop-Processors#@Desktop
The newer model of 2011-v3 later this year or next year will bring out 8-16 core able to reach 128GB
I don't know why they put a limit on on memory count controller on Intel CPU. They still mathematical calculations to processed for memory line banks no matter what the L cache are doing.
https://communities.intel.com/message/249599
Why would anyone want over 64GB of memory anyway not if you are a programmer and a CAD engineering from MIT and other work force task.
Most SSD and OS are able to replace is memory operation if needed in the banks.

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hello, just checking in. Is there anyone that would like to take over this thread? I've sold off my board so.......Anyway, if anyone is interested just let me know.


Man this sucks to see you letting this go lol. It been an awesome time with you Canis-x let me know where you are heading off to and what motherboard you are going this round. I like to keep up on your works and keeping track of you. even for you Wrik.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightro3Pulse*
> 
> Never seem to get any help when I post on an official ASUS thread.
> 
> I do not have the USB 3.1 version. they released it a month after I got it though. Is bios version 1201 only available to people running windows 10? Will upgrade soon though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1567652/cant-update-bios-asus-x99-e-ws-current-1102-1201-broken-update


I have a 801 BIOS if you are willing to roll back update BIOS system.
online backup storage

Then move on to the 1201 BIOS update. Make sure you are restore optional default BIOS setting before you update BIOS. You might want to remove some hardware or removing 4 dimm of memory rams and not 8 in total population on the DIMM memory slots. Or to remove a M2 SSD just to update your BIOS. Just never know you havea It might be a bad motherboard or some bad hardware. Hope this help. Let me know if you got this working or not I had no issue on an older ASUS X-99-E WS 3.0 usb from this 1201 BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Here is my reply from ASUS:
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Service Care.
> My name is Lillian and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> 
> We apologize for the delayed response due to the weekend.
> 
> I am glad to tell you that X99-E WS/USB 3.1 is in the plan list of releasing driver for Windows 10. However, the test process has not been done by our QT team. It would be upload to our official website as soon as they they finish the test. Please kindly keep an eye on our website:
> 
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=X99-E WS/USB3.1&p=5&s=35
> 
> Your patience and understanding is highly appreciated in this matter.
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know. We will be more than happy to assist you.
> 
> ASUS Support Web: http://www.asus.com/support/
> 
> Thanks!
> Wish you a nice day!
> Best regards,
> Lillian
> Customer Service Center
> ASUSTek Computer Inc.


You know windows 8 and 7 and 10 used the same drivers. There are not different between the API system to be able to used. the only API change is DX12 and DX11 is backward compatibility.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I do think it because of the W on the CPU it graded a higher Watts.
> 
> Sorry I been offline for awhile. I am memory freak kind of a guy I love ICS chips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Rank on these memory module are 4 rank per DIMM But for some older ram kit of 32GB LRDIMM and RDIMM will not excused up to the 24 ranks as in quad channel ranking system. Now since the new memory Buffer AMB ICS controller are able to reach 36 and to 64 ranks and above. You have to find the right newer rams to be able that handle the operation for the Intel memory controller. But as far as I know ram are getting smaller and smaller in size die so when it reach 64GB 4 to 2 rank then you will find a 32GB dual rank and single rank.
> The 1201 BIOS fix a few issue as well for this reason. It remind me of the 801 bios system. But the 1102 and the 1003 are nearly the same on memory QVL sum checks.
> 
> The Intel 2867W V3 is a higher graded watts. It was processed to have a higher frequency per clocks it almost same processes as made for a higher clock 16XX. But able to dual CPU and added QPI. This is a far higher clock speed than another E5-26xx model beside the 6 core but the 6 core is lower in watts by 5 watts than the16xx
> http://ark.intel.com/products/81909/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2687W-v3-25M-Cache-3_10-GHz
> http://ark.intel.com/products/family/78583/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-v3-Family#@Server
> All the Xeon is able to reach up to 768 GB of ram from non to ECC. It depend on the bios from motherboard company are allowing the Ranks to executed at it types of a rams and manufacturer models.
> All the Intel 2011-v3 I7 model will only go to 64GB of non ECC memorys
> http://ark.intel.com/products/family/79318/Intel-High-End-Desktop-Processors#@Desktop
> The newer model of 2011-v3 later this year or next year will bring out 8-16 core able to reach 128GB
> I don't know why they put a limit on on memory count controller on Intel CPU. They still mathematical calculations to processed for memory line banks no matter what the L cache are doing.
> https://communities.intel.com/message/249599
> Why would anyone want over 64GB of memory anyway not if you are a programmer and a CAD engineering from MIT and other work force task.
> Most SSD and OS are able to replace is memory operation if needed in the banks.
> 
> 
> Man this sucks to see you letting this go lol. It been an awesome time with you Canis-x let me know where you are heading off to and what motherboard you are going this round. I like to keep up on your works and keeping track of you. even for you Wrik.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 801 BIOS if you are willing to roll back update BIOS system.
> online backup storage
> 
> Then move on to the 1201 BIOS update. Make sure you are restore optional default BIOS setting before you update BIOS. You might want to remove some hardware or removing 4 dimm of memory rams and not 8 in total population on the DIMM memory slots. Or to remove a M2 SSD just to update your BIOS. Just never know you havea It might be a bad motherboard or some bad hardware. Hope this help. Let me know if you got this working or not I had no issue on an older ASUS X-99-E WS 3.0 usb from this 1201 BIOS.
> You know windows 8 and 7 and 10 used the same drivers. There are not different between the API system to be able to used. the only API change is DX12 and DX11 is backward compatibility.


Hey! I'm still around LOL. I bought a RVE so I'm still in the ASUS camp, just running a more gaming/benching oriented board since that is what I mainly use my rig for anyway.


----------



## Poppapete

[quote name="Maste
You know windows 8 and 7 and 10 used the same drivers. There are not different between the API system to be able to used. the only API change is DX12 and DX11 is backward compatibility.[/quote]

Appreciate that vital information.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> [quote name="Maste
> You know windows 8 and 7 and 10 used the same drivers. There are not different between the API system to be able to used. the only API change is DX12 and DX11 is backward compatibility
> 
> Appreciate that vital information.


Awesome anytime

You can used the other ASUS Intel X99 chipset windows 10 driver and MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M Driver for this board. The only driver I see that can be used. For your windows 10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey! I'm still around LOL. I bought a RVE so I'm still in the ASUS camp, just running a more gaming/benching oriented board since that is what I mainly use my rig for anyway.


Cool man! Glad you are.







But I can't take over your page man. Not a web editor


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey! I'm still around LOL. I bought a RVE so I'm still in the ASUS camp, just running a more gaming/benching oriented board since that is what I mainly use my rig for anyway.


I too RVE. I really struggled with choosing the RVE over the x99-E WS. I still think I will use it for my next build at the lab. I am thinking x99-E WS, 5960x, four fury x 2s when they come out, two Intel 750 1.2TB and a raid card for storage. With 7 pcie slots and the fury being single slot with waterblock and no need for x-fire cables I should be able to use all those lanes thanks to the awesome PLX chip.

I hope you have the Intel tuning plan. Randomly the RVE's OC socket is frying CPUs. I don't think the x99-E WS does this but there are trade offs. In this thread there are issues running ram ab over certain speeds. My 64gb RVE 5960x is doing just fine at 2800. XMP and easy. This from mixing two kits of adata 32gb. I did keep the pairing on each channel from the same kits but I still consider myself lucky.

When I got mine there were no 64gb kits that met my needs (being less than 1K) so I rolled the dice figuring if it didn't work I would split and run 32gb in both computers and leave the remaining two kits in their packaging unopened for return. Luckily I didn't have to do that. I really detest returning things.


----------



## Creator

Does the RAM issue onyl happen when you have more than 4 slots filled? I remember trying to add more ram once, and it was booting up detecting different slots and amounts each time. BUT I assumed it was due to me trying a very awkward 8+0+8+0+4+8+4+8 configuration. I've never had any issues with 32gb so far. I shouldn't need more in the future, but when DDR4 becomes cheap, I'd like to upgrade to 64gb anyway.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesbgoes*
> 
> Yea, after that event i directly went to the ASRock X99 WS-E/10G site, thinking about it.


This mobo is way over the top with two 10 Gig Ethernet connectors, the ASRock X WS-E is worth looking.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome anytime
> 
> You can used the other ASUS Intel X99 chipset windows 10 driver and MEI_V11.0.0.1155_20150709_WHQL_1.5M Driver for this board. The only driver I see that can be used. For your windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> Cool man! Glad you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can't take over your page man. Not a web editor


LOL, you don't have to be a web editor to run this thread. Nice excuse though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I too RVE. I really struggled with choosing the RVE over the x99-E WS. I still think I will use it for my next build at the lab. I am thinking x99-E WS, 5960x, four fury x 2s when they come out, two Intel 750 1.2TB and a raid card for storage. With 7 pcie slots and the fury being single slot with waterblock and no need for x-fire cables I should be able to use all those lanes thanks to the awesome PLX chip.
> 
> I hope you have the Intel tuning plan. Randomly the RVE's OC socket is frying CPUs. I don't think the x99-E WS does this but there are trade offs. In this thread there are issues running ram ab over certain speeds. My 64gb RVE 5960x is doing just fine at 2800. XMP and easy. This from mixing two kits of adata 32gb. I did keep the pairing on each channel from the same kits but I still consider myself lucky.
> 
> When I got mine there were no 64gb kits that met my needs (being less than 1K) so I rolled the dice figuring if it didn't work I would split and run 32gb in both computers and leave the remaining two kits in their packaging unopened for return. Luckily I didn't have to do that. I really detest returning things.


So far I have not noticed any voltage spike issues, and you don't need to have the Intel tuning plan for that, if the proc doesn't work then the normal RMA process kicks in. I do have the tuning plan though and have used it for this proc already...LOL

I'm only running 16GBs of RAM, don't really need more but this board OC's it soooo much easier. on the WS board, I couldn't get more than 1 stick of RAM to POST at over 2933MHz. On the RVE, with the same RAM, no problems running it at 3200MHz.


----------



## Sowah

@Canis-X

*Hello Canis-X!*

Really awesome Thread beloved Brother in Hearts, thank you very, very much!









*Greetings from Spain / Germany sends Christian*


----------



## Creator

I ordered 4x8gb of DDR4 3200 speed rated ram. I hope it works in my board. I will update with results after it comes in next week!


----------



## jsutter71

I'm showing RTC error when I run the Asus Diagnostic software. This is the USB 3.1 version of the board with a 5930K CPU. I replaced the battery, reset all the settings to default in the BIOS and also cleared the CMOS. The BIOS clock appears to be in sync with windows time so I'm wondering if this might be an issue with the chipset drivers which I also reinstalled. I'm wondering if it might also be a Win 10 conflict. Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I'm showing RTC error when I run the Asus Diagnostic software. This is the USB 3.1 version of the board with a 5930K CPU. I replaced the battery, reset all the settings to default in the BIOS and also cleared the CMOS. The BIOS clock appears to be in sync with windows time so I'm wondering if this might be an issue with the chipset drivers which I also reinstalled. I'm wondering if it might also be a Win 10 conflict. Any ideas or thoughts?


This is the RAM module issue we were describing earlier. It shows rtc failure in all operating systems 7, 8.1, and 10.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> This is the RAM module issue we were describing earlier. It shows rtc failure in all operating systems 7, 8.1, and 10.


Looking back I noticed that you weren't sure if this problem manifested itself in the 3.1 version of the board which I find interesting. Since the problem does in fact span between the 2 revisions, then it it might make troubleshooting more difficult. As far as stability issues I have not had frequent crashes or lockups and only on occasion had to reset during initial post of the OS. I am unable to stress with prime 95 without going to bluescreen however. I had this same issue with both my 3.0 and 3.1 versions of this board. I find it hard to swallow that both my boards spanning 2 revisions have the same hardware failure though. Suggesting to me, that this is most likely a software issue. So far I haven't found a disruption in my everyday usage so I won't RMA. I did send Asus a message though.


----------



## Hillskill

Just about to RMA my board. Had an Areca RAID card just suddenly disappear from device manager. The thing was hosting an 18TB array of video projects! Been a scary few weeks troubleshooting. I had other workstations I could have tested the card in but they were all on mission critical projects, couldn't afford to mess with working machines. Sent Areca card back to retailer for checking and it was given a clean bill of health. One new motherboard later and everything is back up and running. Every other WS board I have owned on multiple different sockets have been bullet proof. Really gutted the PCIe slots could just go like this on the X99.


----------



## sethk

Hello all,

I'm considering this board for a E5-1650v3 / Intel 750 build for home development and gaming use, with 32GB ECC (8GBx4) to start, and I'll probably drop in another 64GB next year. Was wondering what people thought of this board for that purpose, and some specific questions:

- Which ECC RAM kit do you recommend for 32GB ECC?
- I see several versions of this board, which one should I pick? Any competitors worth checking out?
- What's a reasonable overclock with a 1650v3 that should be good for 24/7 use? This is not for any mission critical / business use, but I'd like something as stable as is reasonable given a mild overclock will never be quite as stable as stock..
- Any issues with using a 750 as my boot drive?
- I will eventually install Windows Server 2016, but in the meanwhile, I was considering Windows 10 (I use it on a laptop and it seems good) - any opinions? Any reasons to stick with Windows 8.1?
- Anyone using Intel RST (SRT) to cache their data drives? I would like to use this for VMs running on spinning disk, and it seems like a decent alternative to something like Storage Spaces with Tiering (SSD)


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethk*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I'm considering this board for a E5-1650v3 / Intel 750 build for home development and gaming use, with 32GB ECC (8GBx4) to start, and I'll probably drop in another 64GB next year. Was wondering what people thought of this board for that purpose, and some specific questions:
> 
> - Which ECC RAM kit do you recommend for 32GB ECC?
> - I see several versions of this board, which one should I pick? Any competitors worth checking out?
> - What's a reasonable overclock with a 1650v3 that should be good for 24/7 use? This is not for any mission critical / business use, but I'd like something as stable as is reasonable given a mild overclock will never be quite as stable as stock..
> - Any issues with using a 750 as my boot drive?
> - I will eventually install Windows Server 2016, but in the meanwhile, I was considering Windows 10 (I use it on a laptop and it seems good) - any opinions? Any reasons to stick with Windows 8.1?
> - Anyone using Intel RST (SRT) to cache their data drives? I would like to use this for VMs running on spinning disk, and it seems like a decent alternative to something like Storage Spaces with Tiering (SSD)


Hello Seth, I've owned the USB 3.0 and now using the USB 3.1 version of the X99-E WS, and I'm running RAID 10 with 4 WD RED 4TB drives, a 512GB Samsung SM951 in the M.2 slot, a 400GB Intel 750 PCIe SSD, a single 6TB WD red that I use as a single backup drive for my RAID 10 configuration, and last a 250GB Samsung 840 EVO that I was using as a cache drive for my RAID 10 via RST. The reason I stopped using the 840 EVO was because I had it configured through the RST and the BIOS. Every time I had to reset or do anything in the BIOS that deleted the RAID configuration, and forgot to disconnect the CACHE SSD through the RST, it screwed up my RAID setup to where I had to jump through hoops to restore the data. That is why I keep the 6TB drive as a backup for the RAID configuration. A couple times when I did that, it deleted the contents of at least one of the 4 drives. It's a ROYAL PITA to make sure your DATA is not corrupted after this happens and takes several hours for the software to reconfigure the 4th drive. Unlike a typical drive failure in a non cached setup, all 4 drives are affected when the CACHE SSD gets deleted or removed unexpectedly. Every time you do a BIOS upgrade or reset the BIOS, you will have to go through the steps to rebuild it in the BIOS, if you had it setup that way. It's an easy and painless process without the CACHE SSD and I've never lost data. After one particularly bad incident, I added the 6TB drive to backup my RAID setup just in case. This has saved my ass on a couple occasions. Contrary to some of the reviews I've read, I have had great luck with the Western Digital internal drives. Especially their NAS drives, which I have yet to have one fail on me. As far as memory is concerned I'm using non ECC so I can't suggest anything there. I am, and always have been using my Intel 750 PCIe SSD as my boot drive. I installed Windows 8.1 and also Windows 10 directly from the BIOS without needing to install any additional drivers or BIOS updates. I am running 3 Geforce GTX 980Ti's in slots 1, 3, and 5 and have the boot drive in the 7th slot. Aside from the RST issue that has been discussed in this forum I've not had any stability issues. I don't typically have my system running more than 4 or 5 hours at a time, but I have ran it for upwards to 72 hour periods without any freezes or complications. My CPU is a Core i7 5930K which I have no issues overclocking to 4.6GHZ. As far as competitors are concerned and also who I've used their products, I think ASRock offers some great alternatives. They are great with keeping their BIOS and drivers updated and I've also had great experience with their products. I am using an ASRock ITX board with a Core i7 4770 CPU in my HTPC. For me, the only other option when I purchased this board was the ASRock X99 Extreme11, but their workstation equivalents, the X99 WS-E/10G or the X99 WS-E are the best alternatives that compare to this board. They haven't released the USB 3.1 version of those boards yet though. Anyways, just my 2 cents. Hope this helps.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethk*
> 
> Hello all, I'm considering this board for a E5-1650v3 / Intel 750 build for home development and gaming use, with 32GB ECC (8GBx4) to start, and I'll probably drop in another 64GB next year. Was wondering what people thought of this board for that purpose, and some specific questions:
> - Which ECC RAM kit do you recommend for 32GB ECC?
> - What's a reasonable overclock with a 1650v3 that should be good for 24/7 use? This is not for any mission critical / business use, but I'd like something as stable as is reasonable given a mild overclock will never be quite as stable as stock..


Do you really need Xeon and ECC for your intended applications? What benefit it brings over the i7-xxxx series and RAM? I do not think 32 GB ECC makes sense. Do not worry about stability, Xeon and ECC will have not impact on it, it is better to think about excellent/very good cooling. I have Xeon E5-1680v3, it is running stable at 4.2 GHz with watercooling. I have 128 GB ECC RAM (this amount makes sense for ECC), modules from Crucial. Validated ECC modules were listed on the Asus site.


----------



## rbbunmc

@jsutter71 yes the problems exist in both models for me as well, the 3.0 and 3.1 after testing. I RMA'd the 3.0 board and it has been shipped back to Albuquerque so when I get back from DC on Monday I'll get to test the replaced board. If it works without issue and is the same Bios than it will be probably indicate a hardware problem. If it has an un-released bios, then I'm assuming its just a bios problem. I have updated all the bios in the past and it never fixed the problem, although based on the scale of the problem I have to agree I think and am hoping its a bios problem. The issue is I can't get Asus to pubically acknowledge the problem to know. I reached out to Raj from Asus on the Asus x99 board on overclock.net but didn't receive a reply. They seem to only be offering support in forums on the z170 boards right now. Let us know if you get any word acknowledging the x99 problem and if it is fixable in a future bios. It will help alot of people out.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> @jsutter71 yes the problems exist in both models for me as well, the 3.0 and 3.1 after testing. I RMA'd the 3.0 board and it has been shipped back to Albuquerque so when I get back from DC on Monday I'll get to test the replaced board. If it works without issue and is the same Bios than it will be probably indicate a hardware problem. If it has an un-released bios, then I'm assuming its just a bios problem. I have updated all the bios in the past and it never fixed the problem, although based on the scale of the problem I have to agree I think and am hoping its a bios problem. The issue is I can't get Asus to pubically acknowledge the problem to know. I reached out to Raj from Asus on the Asus x99 board on overclock.net but didn't receive a reply. They seem to only be offering support in forums on the z170 boards right now. Let us know if you get any word acknowledging the x99 problem and if it is fixable in a future bios. It will help alot of people out.


So not to beat a dead horse but what is the consensus of this issue regarding the source of the problem? Is it a RAM issue? And if so has anyone tried swapping out different ram to test. I've noticed that you have the different CPU then I so it doesn't seem like a CPU error.


----------



## sethk

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hello Seth, I've owned the USB 3.0 and now using the USB 3.1 version of the X99-E WS, and I'm running RAID 10 with 4 WD RED 4TB drives, a 512GB Samsung SM951 in the M.2 slot, a 400GB Intel 750 PCIe SSD, a single 6TB WD red that I use as a single backup drive for my RAID 10 configuration, and last a 250GB Samsung 840 EVO that I was using as a cache drive for my RAID 10 via RST. The reason I stopped using the 840 EVO was because I had it configured through the RST and the BIOS. Every time I had to reset or do anything in the BIOS that deleted the RAID configuration, and forgot to disconnect the CACHE SSD through the RST, it screwed up my RAID setup to where I had to jump through hoops to restore the data. That is why I keep the 6TB drive as a backup for the RAID configuration. A couple times when I did that, it deleted the contents of at least one of the 4 drives. It's a ROYAL PITA to make sure your DATA is not corrupted after this happens and takes several hours for the software to reconfigure the 4th drive. Unlike a typical drive failure in a non cached setup, all 4 drives are affected when the CACHE SSD gets deleted or removed unexpectedly. Every time you do a BIOS upgrade or reset the BIOS, you will have to go through the steps to rebuild it in the BIOS, if you had it setup that way. It's an easy and painless process without the CACHE SSD and I've never lost data. After one particularly bad incident, I added the 6TB drive to backup my RAID setup just in case. This has saved my ass on a couple occasions. Contrary to some of the reviews I've read, I have had great luck with the Western Digital internal drives. Especially their NAS drives, which I have yet to have one fail on me. As far as memory is concerned I'm using non ECC so I can't suggest anything there. I am, and always have been using my Intel 750 PCIe SSD as my boot drive. I installed Windows 8.1 and also Windows 10 directly from the BIOS without needing to install any additional drivers or BIOS updates. I am running 3 Geforce GTX 980Ti's in slots 1, 3, and 5 and have the boot drive in the 7th slot. Aside from the RST issue that has been discussed in this forum I've not had any stability issues. I don't typically have my system running more than 4 or 5 hours at a time, but I have ran it for upwards to 72 hour periods without any freezes or complications. My CPU is a Core i7 5930K which I have no issues overclocking to 4.6GHZ. As far as competitors are concerned and also who I've used their products, I think ASRock offers some great alternatives. They are great with keeping their BIOS and drivers updated and I've also had great experience with their products. I am using an ASRock ITX board with a Core i7 4770 CPU in my HTPC. For me, the only other option when I purchased this board was the ASRock X99 Extreme11, but their workstation equivalents, the X99 WS-E/10G or the X99 WS-E are the best alternatives that compare to this board. They haven't released the USB 3.1 version of those boards yet though. Anyways, just my 2 cents. Hope this helps.


Wow - glad I asked, since it always sucks to rebuild RAID. I would, of course be backing it up, but still. Do you know if disabling the cache before upgrading BIOS versions will avoid this issue?
Really glad to hear that this board plays nice with NVMe OS drives.
I have nothing against ASRock, but I will probably go for this board if the E5-1650v3 thing pans out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Do you really need Xeon and ECC for your intended applications? What benefit it brings over the i7-xxxx series and RAM? I do not think 32 GB ECC makes sense. Do not worry about stability, Xeon and ECC will have not impact on it, it is better to think about excellent/very good cooling. I have Xeon E5-1680v3, it is running stable at 4.2 GHz with watercooling. I have 128 GB ECC RAM (this amount makes sense for ECC), modules from Crucial. Validated ECC modules were listed on the Asus site.


Fair question regarding ECC and 32GB. With 32GB, I think it would probably be fine to not have ECC. With 96GB+ (i.e. 32GB + most like an another 64 added) and 24/7 use, it's probably a good idea to have ECC? (if 96GB is even possible on an i7). As I said I will start with 32GB, and once I have my virtual server farm running stably (and Windows server 2016 is out) I will add another 64GB. In case you're wondering I need the RAM for development virtual machines. Minimum specs on dev farm running the apps I work on require 48GB on their own, and that's with minimal breathing room, fresh installs. Over time I know I'll need more.

As for the overclock, this will be a gaming rig primarily, and games like high single thread performance. The extra RAM, etc. is for "serious time" only. I have a "work" workstation of course (not at home though), so this is a personal project. I'd rather not build two separate home PCs, although I suppose that is an option - generally I would rather build this now, and then 2-3 years out, build a mainstream i7 machine and move this to be a server in the basement/closet.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethk*
> 
> false
> Wow - glad I asked, since it always sucks to rebuild RAID. I would, of course be backing it up, but still. Do you know if disabling the cache before upgrading BIOS versions will avoid this issue?
> Really glad to hear that this board plays nice with NVMe OS drives.
> I have nothing against ASRock, but I will probably go for this board if the E5-1650v3 thing pans out.
> Fair question regarding ECC and 32GB. With 32GB, I think it would probably be fine to not have ECC. With 96GB+ (i.e. 32GB + most like an another 64 added) and 24/7 use, it's probably a good idea to have ECC? (if 96GB is even possible on an i7). As I said I will start with 32GB, and once I have my virtual server farm running stably (and Windows server 2016 is out) I will add another 64GB. In case you're wondering I need the RAM for development virtual machines. Minimum specs on dev farm running the apps I work on require 48GB on their own, and that's with minimal breathing room, fresh installs. Over time I know I'll need more.
> 
> As for the overclock, this will be a gaming rig primarily, and games like high single thread performance. The extra RAM, etc. is for "serious time" only. I have a "work" workstation of course (not at home though), so this is a personal project. I'd rather not build two separate home PCs, although I suppose that is an option - generally I would rather build this now, and then 2-3 years out, build a mainstream i7 machine and move this to be a server in the basement/closet.


Yes If you disable the CACHE before BIOS updates then you won't have any problems.


----------



## Sowah

Hello dear Brothers & Sisters!

I am happy to be here... and I believe you can help me.

My question is, today I made *Windows Experience Index check* with new fresh installed ASUS X99-E WS, newest BIOS, fresh Window 7 and drivers and updates... and the *Windows Experience Index check failed!*

At last I became a message from Windows 7 said:
"Windows Experience Index check *failed because cant check the Memory*" as reason.

Message looks so:
http://i.imgur.com/8HnEHw9.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AV5RMD9.jpg

I have these Memory in:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/G-SKill-Ripjaws-32GB-Kit-DDR4-2400-CL15-F4-2400C15Q-32GRB-/361359417489?hash=item5422b32091

BIOS? Win7? Memory? Aliens?

Greetings sends
Chris


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sowah*
> 
> Hello dear Brothers & Sisters!
> 
> I am happy to be here... and I believe you can help me.
> 
> My question is, today I made *Windows Experience Index check* with new fresh installed ASUS X99-E WS, newest BIOS, fresh Window 7 and drivers and updates... and the *Windows Experience Index check failed!*
> 
> At last I became a message from Windows 7 said:
> "Windows Experience Index check *failed because cant check the Memory*" as reason.
> 
> Message looks so:
> http://i.imgur.com/8HnEHw9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AV5RMD9.jpg
> 
> I have these Memory in:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/G-SKill-Ripjaws-32GB-Kit-DDR4-2400-CL15-F4-2400C15Q-32GRB-/361359417489?hash=item5422b32091
> 
> BIOS? Win7? Memory? Aliens?
> 
> Greetings sends
> Chris


That memory is in the ASUS list as checked for a go. Are you saying you have problems and if so what problems or just that the Index Check is saying you have problems?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Alright, I've got one of the two new X99-E WS (USB 3.0) systems powered up and online, at least into the UEFI BIOS. It recognized the (4) Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 modules I put in there without incident.

It has BIOS version 0801. I've been searching around for a while and getting inconclusive answers on how to use the EZ Flash 2 BIOS update utility in the Tool section of the UEFI BIOS. I don't have Windows installed yet and would prefer to update the BIOS before installing OS.

The BIOS update files from Asus are .CAP with an .exe also in the ZIP, which looks like you use if you are booted up in DOS to do the update. I'd rather use the EZ Flash or flashback feature. So my question is:

*Do I just need to copy the .CAP file onto the root directory of a FAT32 formatted flash drive, and point the EZ Flash 2 utility at the CAP file? Or if I use the BIOS Flashback button and port on the back of the mobo, will that work with just a .CAP file in root directory of a FAT32-formatted flash drive?
*

If neither of these will "just work" with the CAP file, I guess I'll have to install windows first.

Unfortunately the hybrid mode (fan control) switch position on the Seasonic Platinum 1200 in this machine doesn't seem to be doing anything, fan is running at what seems to be the same speed (probably full tilt) regardless of which position the fan mode is in. So may have to get a replacement - with hybrid mode the fan isn't really supposed to come on at all until there is a significant load on the PSU. I've seen a few others report this in New Egg reviews and they had to get a replacement.

Thanks,
PharaohsPaw

Picture:


----------



## Sowah

THX Brother for reply!









Yeah, its just that Index Check is saying about "problems". All runs fine and fast so far on 4.4 GHZ with these Memories. I have heard some progs check that Index Check for switch on/off Cuda and so on... thats the reasom why I search a solution. And, "_it looks not so nice_" of course when this index check not work. Its like we drive a car... car runs fine but a red light shines constantly in front of my eyes...







You know...


----------



## rbbunmc

@pharaohspaw - delete/partition a USB as "Dos". Rename it to whatever you want. I name it X99EWS. Copy the bios files you downloaded from Asus into it. Rename your .cap file to X99EWS.cap. Plug usb into the bios usb slot. Go in bios and under ez-updater bios run your X99EWS.cap and it will install it. After it is done and resets let it go to windows or enter your bios and unplug the usb, good to go.


----------



## rbbunmc

@Sowah - I have been discussing the memory problems, please go back and read the past 50 or so posts and you'll understand more. There is no solution or understanding of the problem, be it bios or hardware problems. It mainly limits anything related to getting memory to work at its capacity. It will run good at 2133 MHz and fail around 2400MHz or above. It also limits OC ability some and needs to be kept at 100 strap for stability. If you aren't OC it shouldn't be a problem. Its on the X99EWS usb3.0 and usb3.1 and theres no indication to whether there will be a fix. Asus is currently focusing efforts on z170 boards so I would expect any solutions (if any) to take time. If it is of concern to you, I would see about a return and trying the new MSIgodlike x99 or asrock x99ws-e. I am going to be trying my RMA'd x99-e ws on Wednesday since there was a shipping delay. I'll know if RMA does anything for the 3.0 board (and presumably usb3.1)


----------



## WillyK

*Last week I upgraded my X99-E WS based system to Windows 10 Pro (x64) and ... it's still working! I guess I was lucky with my sample







*

There've been a lot of postings here around X99-E WS issues with RTC and RAM, and other HW problems. Hard to quote so I don't.

In my humble opinion, mobos handled decently shouldn't fail at all. With decently I mean just that. You shouldn't have to operate in a forensic lab environment in order to use a mobo. My share of experience is that mobos either work or they don't. Over the years, I've had mobos that work no matter what (handled pretty harshly, moved around etc.) and mobos that have behaved weird from day 1, barely touched by a human hand.

The BIOS is a chapter on its own. You never know how good a particular BIOS release is, or what issues it's causing. It's a piece of software and we all know that even the best testing procedure cannot guarantee a completely flawless function, ever.

So my 2c is that all this boils down to the product quality (design, testing, manufacturing, etc.). A $500-$700 high-end mobo should be a lot more resilient and fault tolerant (in my opinion). It's even more disturbing to read testimonials from people who moved to Asrock and are getting stable mobo samples, better ROI and super customer service. I've been an Asus believer and a huge fan for years. What now?

Asus' product portfolio has exploded the past few years, and even in the motherboard line the focus seems to be constantly making new types of boards faster and faster, also driven by Intel, Nvidia, etc. It's crazy! Not easy to live up to this market pressure, but it's not our problem after all.

I simply want to get the product I purchased and paid for (working







). Isn't that what trade is all about?

_Btw, another thing that puzzles me a lot is that (Asus) mobos are sold unsealed. How do you know that the mobo you've got arrived from the factory? I may be getting paranoid lately, but I purchased my second X99-E WS from a shop that don't repair or build PCs (no workshop). It was cheaper too! Common sense insurance?_


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey!

My windows 10 is also working perfect with the mobo!

Anyway, Anyone overclocking 5820K/5930K on this board? I need some help with the LLC level is should have it on?

My OC is currently 4.7Ghz 1.290V. Cache 4.0Ghz 1.100V. Cpu input is 1.890. Nothing else connected to the cpu is changed.

But which LLC level should i set it on? It`s on auto at the moment, (Auto is 6. i`ve heard, out of 1-9) but is there a better option for my system with my particular overclock?

-Chris.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> My windows 10 is also working perfect with the mobo!
> 
> Anyway, Anyone overclocking 5820K/5930K on this board? I need some help with the LLC level is should have it on?
> 
> My OC is currently 4.7Ghz 1.290V. Cache 4.0Ghz 1.100V. Cpu input is 1.890. Nothing else connected to the cpu is changed.
> 
> But which LLC level should i set it on? It`s on auto at the moment, (Auto is 6. i`ve heard, out of 1-9) but is there a better option for my system with my particular overclock?
> 
> -Chris.


HMMM, No matter what I do I am unable to get my 5930K past 4.624GHZ. Maybe because you have the 5820K but I crash the second I get to 4.7GHZ. What you have IMHO is a respectable increase. What type of cooler are you using? Here is a link to my CPU-Z report

OFFICE.txt 239k .txt file


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> HMMM, No matter what I do I am unable to get my 5930K past 4.624GHZ. Maybe because you have the 5820K but I crash the second I get to 4.7GHZ. What you have IMHO is a respectable increase. What type of cooler are you using? Here is a link to my CPU-Z report
> 
> OFFICE.txt 239k .txt file


Hey man!

I just believe my chip is rather good than anything else, or atleast it`s a bit over avg.

I can do 4.625Ghz at 1.250-ish volt. I used to run 125 strap, but went back to 100mhz. I`ve benched on 5Ghz(!) 1.45V, only managing a round of cinebench R15.

I use a custom loop as you can see in my sig. i`ve got a picture of it here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Perhaps your a bit unlucky with the silicion lottery


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> @pharaohspaw - delete/partition a USB as "Dos". Rename it to whatever you want. I name it X99EWS. Copy the bios files you downloaded from Asus into it. Rename your .cap file to X99EWS.cap. Plug usb into the bios usb slot. Go in bios and under ez-updater bios run your X99EWS.cap and it will install it. After it is done and resets let it go to windows or enter your bios and unplug the usb, good to go.


Thanks rbbunmc. Will do it tonight. I'm pretty sure I"ll use BIOS 1102, I am a bit leery of 1201 with some of the posts out there about it.


----------



## JKad

I've been running to a problem that only happens on a cold boot. The computer never gets to post and the LED's show a code of "bd". If I hit reset, the system will usually start after one or a few resets. Otherwise, the computer seems to be running fine and I don't have any more symptoms to report.

I don't see this code in the manual. I guess it could be "6d" which would be "System Agent DXE Initialization (System Agent module specific)" in which case, I have no clue what that means or what I should look for. Has anyone heard of this or can tell me what to look for or how to proceed?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> I've been running to a problem that only happens on a cold boot. The computer never gets to post and the LED's show a code of "bd". If I hit reset, the system will usually start after one or a few resets. Otherwise, the computer seems to be running fine and I don't have any more symptoms to report.
> 
> I don't see this code in the manual. I guess it could be "6d" which would be "System Agent DXE Initialization (System Agent module specific)" in which case, I have no clue what that means or what I should look for. Has anyone heard of this or can tell me what to look for or how to proceed?


Could be a lot of things, but the best way to troubleshoot would be to remove all the add on cards, memory, hard drives, etc, Also disconnect the internal USB connections and fans off their headers. Keep only the CPU and it's cooler and the 1 video card connected so you can see what posts. Then, clear the CMOS. Afterwards, boot and see if your problem occurs again or if it allows you to go into the BIOS, which it should instruct you to do. If your not prompted to go into the BIOS then your board might be defective. Or, your video card may be defective try another card just to be sure. If the second card doesn't correct the problem then you will know that your board is defective. Also, try a different PCIe slot to rule out a bad slot. If you are able to go into BIOS, than add your components one at a time. First memory, then boot drive and then additional cards and hard drives. Make sure you do this one component at a time until your fault reappears. If or when your problem occurs again, depending on what you think it is, weather it be an add on card or a drive, you will have to rule out weather it pertains to a bad connection on the board, or if it is the add on component. To test this, swap out a potentially faulty component with a known good one using the same connection. If both components cause the same fault then you know your board is defective. If afterwards you have done all these steps and you are not able to recreate your fault, reconnect all your USB and fans in the same manor. It might be something as simple as 2 pins on the USB or fan headers that could be causing a short, and also check all the other pins and headers to make sure none are touching, bent, or broken. I know this may sound like a lot to do, and a PITA, but it's better to rule everything out in this manor just to be sure. Also double check and test your power supply to rule that out also. One last thing, If it is your power supply, make sure it is powerful enough to handle all your components.


----------



## Aripug

Hi to everybody,
I'd like to do a question in this thread because i'm planning to buy an Asus X99 e-ws but first of all I'd like to apologize for my poor english...I hope you can understand me well because my english is really basic...
Anyway...
There is one thing that I don't understand well and it is about the power supply connection...
I've attached an image...

indicato.jpg 560k .jpg file


*A)* it is the standard atx power connector, ok....
*B* & *C* they're the "4+4" (eatx12V)....but why two? usually there is just one of them, right?
*D* ...it is a 6 pin connector....I've to plug a 6 pin like the one used for the GPU?

Thanks in advance for any answer


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aripug*
> 
> Hi to everybody,
> I'd like to do a question in this thread because i'm planning to buy an Asus X99 e-ws but first of all I'd like to apologize for my poor english...I hope you can understand me well because my english is really basic...
> Anyway...
> There is one thing that I don't understand well and it is about the power supply connection...
> I've attached an image...
> 
> indicato.jpg 560k .jpg file
> 
> 
> *A)* it is the standard atx power connector, ok....
> *B* & *C* they're the "4+4" (eatx12V)....but why two? usually there is just one of them, right?
> *D* ...it is a 6 pin connector....I've to plug a 6 pin like the one used for the GPU?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answer


The first connection uses a standard 24 pin connection.
The second connection is for 2 12V connections which are necessary on most high end and workstation motherboards today.
The third connection is a 6 pin PCIe connector and necessary if you are using more than 2 video cards.

This a printout from the USB 3.1 board but it also applies to the USB 3.0 version

1.pdf 121k .pdf file


----------



## Sowah

@rbbunmc

THX Brother for reply!









I hope ASUS Team will find a Solution for this "_*Windows Experience Index check failed because cant check the Memory Problem*_".

You think ASUS know about this Windows Experience Index Problem? I mean the Memory I use is in the ASUS list as checked for a go.

Greetings from Spain / Germany sends
Chris

*Edit Post / P.s.:*

Now I understand... I read about "Memory Desaster" in the past posts... Holy moly! I mean that _must_ be fixed by awesome ASUS Team!


----------



## Aripug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> The first connection uses a standard 24 pin connection.
> The second connection is for 2 12V connections which are necessary on most high end and workstation motherboards today.
> The third connection is a 6 pin PCIe connector and necessary if you are using more than 2 video cards.
> 
> This a printout from the USB 3.1 board but it also applies to the USB 3.0 version
> 
> 1.pdf 121k .pdf file












Thank you VERY much for the answer!

As PSU I have a Seasonic SS-860 xp2 fully modular...

Actually I've a traditional atx MB so I've just used the MB 20/24 connector and the CPU 8/4 pin connector...

With the X99 E-WS i had to use this cable plus another CPU 8 pin connector and a 6 pin PCIe connector if I'll use more than 2 gpu..

Now at the beginning I'll have just two gpu so I didn't have to plug the 6 pin connector, right? but the secondary CPU 8 pin is necessary if I understood well...

My PSU call all his 8 pin socket "CPU/PCIe" (see attachment)

Platinum-XP2-660-760-860-Connectors.jpg 188k .jpg file


They have all the same electrical values?

Sorry for all the question and thanks for your patience








Have a great day
Arian


----------



## GreedyMuffin

You done need the second 8 pin to the Cpu for ordinary use, and even OC, had a Oc of 4.5Ghgz 1.220V a long time before i found the other 8 pin cable from my as1500i to the mobo


----------



## JKad

Thanks for the lengthy reply. I will start checking but since this happens only when the computer has been turned off for a while, it will take some time over several days. This was a new build, so all of the components are new and I don't really have backup components for almost everything. Nevertheless, disconnecting components should help in troubleshooting. Basically, this is shooting in the dark. I had hoped that the diagnosis codes could have been more useful.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> I've been running to a problem that only happens on a cold boot. The computer never gets to post and the LED's show a code of "bd".


Hello

Q-code bd is memory training errors.


----------



## Aripug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> You done need the second 8 pin to the Cpu for ordinary use, and even OC, had a Oc of 4.5Ghgz 1.220V a long time before i found the other 8 pin cable from my as1500i to the mobo











Thanks a ton for your reply

ok...so the second pin connector is not necessary...but if i have it...i can plug it without any problem, right?


----------



## Canis-X

It won't hurt to plug it in at all. For typical use, it is 100% user preference.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is there a way i can achive a better overclock with this board? I see there is some VRM settings i the BIOS, but i haven`t touched them yet. I just want to tweak the heck outta it ^^

(Sorry for the typo on last post, i meant don`t, and not done ^^)


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aripug*
> 
> Hi to everybody,
> I'd like to do a question in this thread because i'm planning to buy an Asus X99 e-ws.....


What reasons make you wanting to buy the X99-E WS?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sethk*
> 
> false
> Wow - glad I asked, since it always sucks to rebuild RAID. I would, of course be backing it up, but still. Do you know if disabling the cache before upgrading BIOS versions will avoid this issue?
> Really glad to hear that this board plays nice with NVMe OS drives. I have nothing against ASRock, but I will probably go for this board if the E5-1650v3 thing pans out.
> Fair question regarding ECC and 32GB. With 32GB, I think it would probably be fine to not have ECC. With 96GB+ (i.e. 32GB + most like an another 64 added) and 24/7 use, it's probably a good idea to have ECC? (if 96GB is even possible on an i7). As I said I will start with 32GB, and once I have my virtual server farm running stably (and Windows server 2016 is out) I will add another 64GB. In case you're wondering I need the RAM for development virtual machines. Minimum specs on dev farm running the apps I work on require 48GB on their own, and that's with minimal breathing room, fresh installs. Over time I know I'll need more. As for the overclock, this will be a gaming rig primarily, and games like high single thread performance. The extra RAM, etc. is for "serious time" only. I have a "work" workstation of course (not at home though), so this is a personal project. I'd rather not build two separate home PCs, although I suppose that is an option - generally I would rather build this now, and then 2-3 years out, build a mainstream i7 machine and move this to be a server in the basement/closet.


If your loads really need more than 64 GB memory for 24/7 use than obviously Xeon and ECC are the way to go.


----------



## seprotech

Asus just released the new bios for the USB3.1 version and STILL NO HYPERKIT SUPPORT! This lack of proper support is unbelievable. Asus releases an upgrade to their old board and after two bios updates it still has less functionality than the original board. If there were any other company that supported the Intel 750 in 2.5inch form factor I would switch immediately. Asus level of quality has greatly decreased.

Edit: I had talked to support and they had agreed that their was no hyperkit in the second update. However despite not being listed there is indeed hyperkit support on the second bios update.


----------



## JKad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Q-code bd is memory training errors.


Great, that's some progress. So, I need to tweak voltage to correct? I'm using the rated speed and timing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> Great, that's some progress. So, I need to tweak voltage to correct? I'm using the rated speed and timing.


Hello

Try adjusting SA voltage in small increments.


----------



## jsutter71

Finally Asus. BIOS update posted today for all the USB 3.1 version owners. Yes I'm retired so I have nothing to do most of the day except to check for software updates and indulge personal hobbies. Anyways here's a list of the fixes.

X99-E WS/USB 3.1 Formal BIOS 0501 release to public.
1. Fix can't detect HDD on SATA-EXPRESS single port.
2. It support to detect some large size HDD as Logical Sector Size as 4096KB of 4Kn HDD.
3. Remove redundency items of DIMM info under BIOS setup and DMI type 16.
4. Modify the AMI copyright date from 2014 to 2015.
5. Correct SMBIOS type 4.
6. Copy S3 Boot Script Table to SMM Region for the security of S3 resume issue.


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Finally Asus. BIOS update posted today for all the USB 3.1 version owners. Yes I'm retired so I have nothing to do most of the day except to check for software updates and indulge personal hobbies. Anyways here's a list of the fixes.
> 
> X99-E WS/USB 3.1 Formal BIOS 0501 release to public.
> 1. Fix can't detect HDD on SATA-EXPRESS single port.
> 2. It support to detect some large size HDD as Logical Sector Size as 4096KB of 4Kn HDD.
> 3. Remove redundency items of DIMM info under BIOS setup and DMI type 16.
> 4. Modify the AMI copyright date from 2014 to 2015.
> 5. Correct SMBIOS type 4.
> 6. Copy S3 Boot Script Table to SMM Region for the security of S3 resume issue.


And despite assurances from ASUS that the next bios would support the hyperkit, they have yet to add hyperkit support.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> And despite assurances from ASUS that the next bios would support the hyperkit, they have yet to add hyperkit support.


OK Just flashed and restored my settings. GOOD NEWS! Yes hyperkit is added now despite what the update states. The first thing I did though was run PC Diagnostics to see if that RTC error has been resolved, but I guess that was to much to hope for. I guess with Asus you take what you can get. Other then that, I didn't have any issues and the process went to be expected.


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> OK Just flashed and restored my settings. GOOD NEWS! Yes hyperkit is added now despite what the update states. The first thing I did though was run PC Diagnostics to see if that RTC error has been resolved, but I guess that was to much to hope for. I guess with Asus you take what you can get. Other then that, I didn't have any issues and the process went to be expected.


Hi,

If hyperkit works now that would be the best news! But I flashed the new bios and have an intel 750 2.5inch attached via hyperkit and the bios does not detect my hard drive. I also tried booting from a win 7 cd and it also does not detect the drive. How did you get it working?

Thanks!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seprotech*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If hyperkit works now that would be the best news! But I flashed the new bios and have an intel 750 2.5inch attached via hyperkit and the bios does not detect my hard drive. I also tried booting from a win 7 cd and it also does not detect the drive. How did you get it working?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you enable hyperkit in PCH storage configuration? This option wasn't available in the other BIOS.


----------



## ekotan

I've just bought the USB 3.1 version of the board and set it up. Windows 10 Pro (64-bit) runs perfectly but I, too, get the RTC failure on the ASUS PC Diagnostics. I've noticed ASUS has just posted a new firmware for this version of the board, gonna try to upgrade to that, and if it still fails, I guess I'll have to RMA it. What a pain in the youknowwhat. I'm not overclocking at the moment, everything at default clocks...


----------



## rbbunmc

RMA doesn't do it. They sent the board back with no fix or explanation. Either bad boards and support or needs proper bios.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekotan*
> 
> I've just bought the USB 3.1 version of the board and set it up. Windows 10 Pro (64-bit) runs perfectly but I, too, get the RTC failure on the ASUS PC Diagnostics. I've noticed ASUS has just posted a new firmware for this version of the board, gonna try to upgrade to that, and if it still fails, I guess I'll have to RMA it. What a pain in the youknowwhat. I'm not overclocking at the moment, everything at default clocks...


You may want to hold off on that RMA. It's a known problem that looks to be universal. I had the same problem with the USB 3.0 version and also with the USB 3.1 version that I have now. I have already flashed the new BIOS today, however it did not resolve the issue. It looks to be a software issue which Asus hasn't resolved yet because several people with both revisions of the board running different hardware configurations are reporting the same issue. To widespread to call it a hardware fault IMHO. If it was, then Asus would have a huge recall and I just don't see that happening. I have contacted Asus tech support and have been notified that once the Windows 10 drivers are officially released then the problem will be resolved. Lets just cross our fingers. Aside from that the fault doesn't seem to affect very much unless you are overclocking the memory. As for myself I am also running Win 10 pro and have my CPU overclocked to 4.6GHZ with no issues.


----------



## ekotan

Okay, I guess I'll wait. The new BIOS didn't resolve it for me either; but the board is stable and effortlessly overclocked to 4.5 GHz. I haven't pushed it further, because I have actual work to do on it; but maybe I'll have a fiddle over the weekend. Overall, I love this board. Seriously impressive.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekotan*
> 
> Overall, I love this board. Seriously impressive.


Ditto....... I currently have 3 AMD 7990 double GPU Graphics Cards ( 6 - 7970 GPU reported by Windows) I have not experienced any problems with this motherboard.

X99E-WS + 6 AMD 79XX + EKWB = High Productivity and Low Temps


----------



## seprotech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Did you enable hyperkit in PCH storage configuration? This option wasn't available in the other BIOS.


The hyperkit works! Thanks!


----------



## jsutter71

If anyone is interested, Newegg has the Asrock USB 3.1 front panels in stock.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811990012

If your worried about compatibility don't be because I was using a Asrock USB 3.1 PCIe card when I had the USB 3.0 version of this board. Also, Asus just announced their own USB 3.1 front panel, but who know when it will show up in the stores. Here's the link.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessories/USB-31-UPD-PANEL/

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-usb3.1-gen2-front-panel,29901.html

Regardless I just purchased the Asrock version so I'll update after I install and verify operation.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> If anyone is interested, Newegg has the Asrock USB 3.1 front panels in stock.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811990012
> 
> If your worried about compatibility don't be because I was using a Asrock USB 3.1 PCIe card when I had the USB 3.0 version of this board. Also, Asus just announced their own USB 3.1 front panel, but who know when it will show up in the stores. Here's the link.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessories/USB-31-UPD-PANEL/
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-usb3.1-gen2-front-panel,29901.html
> 
> Regardless I just purchased the Asrock version so I'll update after I install and verify operation.


Cool type-c. The original 3.1 port that people waited for on the x99-e ws is sadly wasted, doubt any peripherals will ever support it. Is type-c 3.1 ready to go with thunderbolt 3 or is it only thunderbolt 3 is compatible with 3.1 peripherals? Im still confused on this dual compatibility. Gigabyte boards say thunderbolt 3 / usb 3.1 type c port.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> If anyone is interested, Newegg has the Asrock USB 3.1 front panels in stock.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811990012...


I just looked at this and I'm not impressed. It uses USB to get power instead of tapping off the PSU and the USB 3.1 connection is through SATA Express (which kills two SATA III connections) instead connecting via PCI-e. This would be a deal breaker for anyone who needed those lost SATA ports.

What is needed is for manufacturers to start making MOBOs with rear USB 3.1 C ports on the rear I/O panel and headers on the MOBO for front panel connections instead of band aids.


----------



## jsutter71

Well Asus designed the Hyper express kit that would have made good use of those SATA express slot, but then I read they decided not to release it. Interestingly, they still have it listed on their product page. As for taking up the extra SATA slots, I guess if you had a fully configured system using those extra SATA slots then it wouldn't be a good option. Since those slots don't allow RAID, I don't really use them except for 1 slot for a DATA drive. I also noticed that Asrock is selling a board now that includes the front panel. For me I think the Type C connector is the real benefit. I was a little disappointed that Asus chose to have 2 type A connectors for the USB 3.1 version of the X99-E WS. I would have preferred to have 2 type C, or at least 1 of each. Anyways, here's the link to their hyper express kit.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessories/Hyper_Express/


----------



## Poppapete

So the Asrock front panel gives you type a and type c 3.1 connector but no 100w charging.

The Asus front panel gives 2 type c connectors one of which supports 100w charging. This seems the way to go especially if you have a 3.1 board that already has a type a 3.1 connector at the back.

This assumes type c will take off big time which I am sure it will.

Have I got all that right?

I have never used the SATA Express slot on any of my boards so at last I have found a good use for it!

What in the way of lanes do I give up by using it?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I'm having an odd issue with my USB devices not being powered by the PC... Any idea?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> I'm having an odd issue with my USB devices not being powered by the PC... Any idea?


Tried updating the drivers for the motherboard?


----------



## MakiRole

Edit:

Gah wrong thread That'll teach me for having two tabs open at once both with reply to thread up...


----------



## kewopdecam

Okay, so I've had this motherboard since January. It has always given me small random issues, but never anything big. Well, today it seems like every single ram slot to the right of the CPU is broken. So no matter what I do, this system will no longer read my full 32gig of ram. I've test the ram and it works fine in the light gray and dark gray slots on the left, but on the right... no dice. I've checked the manual, I'm putting them in the right spots and always have been. No matter what spot are picked on the right they won't be read. If I only put one ram stick on the right which has the first slot (D1) the mobo gives the error 53 which means the ram isn't companionable. Well, the ram is compatible as it worked for 8 months and does in the slots on the left just fine.

So is this motherboard, did it just break and those slots are gone for good? CPU-Z will see the full 32 ram, but will say I'm running in dual channel and not quad. The bios and Windows both display only 16gig instead of 32. Is there anything I can do other than RMA this motherboard? Being without a computer for that long is going to be really annoying as I use it to do work.


----------



## sethk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sowah*
> 
> Hello dear Brothers & Sisters!
> 
> I am happy to be here... and I believe you can help me.
> 
> My question is, today I made *Windows Experience Index check* with new fresh installed ASUS X99-E WS, newest BIOS, fresh Window 7 and drivers and updates... and the *Windows Experience Index check failed!*
> 
> At last I became a message from Windows 7 said:
> "Windows Experience Index check *failed because cant check the Memory*" as reason.
> 
> Message looks so:
> http://i.imgur.com/8HnEHw9.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AV5RMD9.jpg
> 
> I have these Memory in:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/G-SKill-Ripjaws-32GB-Kit-DDR4-2400-CL15-F4-2400C15Q-32GRB-/361359417489?hash=item5422b32091
> 
> BIOS? Win7? Memory? Aliens?
> 
> Greetings sends
> Chris


Can you try running the following from an administrator-elevated command prompt:
*WINSAT mem -v*


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Does this board have dual bios?


----------



## OGBeandip

Hey guys, just ordered one of these boards.

Anyone know of a mosfet waterblock for it?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Hey guys, just ordered one of these boards.
> 
> Anyone know of a mosfet waterblock for it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard


Thanks, Managed to navigate the website and find what I needed without speaking a word of whatever language that was.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Thanks, Managed to navigate the website and find what I needed without speaking a word of whatever language that was.


German fyi


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willemdoom*
> 
> German fyi


I thought so but I didnt want to mess up and have it be sweden or something


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> I thought so but I didnt want to mess up and have it be sweden or something


Heh, I could atleast understand sweden, because i am Norwegian, but german, hell no


----------



## OGBeandip

Alright. Now Ive never done motherboard watercooling. How do I remove the stock heatsinks? I am not seeing any screws and I dont have the board in front of me yet. Is there instructions online from LE? I would search myself but I cant read.

Or well I found instructions, just not in english.


----------



## kewopdecam

Help? Anyone?

Okay, so I've had this motherboard since January. It has always given me small random issues, but never anything big. Well, today it seems like every single ram slot to the right of the CPU is broken. So no matter what I do, this system will no longer read my full 32gig of ram. I've test the ram and it works fine in the light gray and dark gray slots on the left, but on the right... no dice. I've checked the manual, I'm putting them in the right spots and always have been. No matter what spot are picked on the right they won't be read. If I only put one ram stick on the right which has the first slot (D1) the mobo gives the error 53 which means the ram isn't companionable. Well, the ram is compatible as it worked for 8 months and does in the slots on the left just fine.

So is this motherboard, did it just break and those slots are gone for good? CPU-Z will see the full 32 ram, but will say I'm running in dual channel and not quad. The bios and Windows both display only 16gig instead of 32. Is there anything I can do other than RMA this motherboard? Being without a computer for that long is going to be really annoying as I use it to do work.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewopdecam*
> 
> Help? Anyone?
> 
> Okay, so I've had this motherboard since January. It has always given me small random issues, but never anything big. Well, today it seems like every single ram slot to the right of the CPU is broken. So no matter what I do, this system will no longer read my full 32gig of ram. I've test the ram and it works fine in the light gray and dark gray slots on the left, but on the right... no dice. I've checked the manual, I'm putting them in the right spots and always have been. No matter what spot are picked on the right they won't be read. If I only put one ram stick on the right which has the first slot (D1) the mobo gives the error 53 which means the ram isn't companionable. Well, the ram is compatible as it worked for 8 months and does in the slots on the left just fine.
> 
> So is this motherboard, did it just break and those slots are gone for good? CPU-Z will see the full 32 ram, but will say I'm running in dual channel and not quad. The bios and Windows both display only 16gig instead of 32. Is there anything I can do other than RMA this motherboard? Being without a computer for that long is going to be really annoying as I use it to do work.


Have you tried all the usual troubleshooting options? Reset the BIOS to default settings? Cleared the CMOS?


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Have you tried all the usual troubleshooting options? Reset the BIOS to default settings? Cleared the CMOS?


Yea. I did all those things this weekend and those 4 ram slots to the processor just aren't recognizing anything. CPU-Z however can see them just fine. I went from XMP to just auto which I believe has the ram underclocked at 2133 and the cPU strap set to 100 and somehow I still also get "overclock failed". Nothing is being overclocked, the full 32 of ram isn't showing up, and I have to constantly reboot because for some reason the processor starts working really hard when I do things as simple as move the mouse.

And no, I don't have any viruses. This board is a gigantic pain in the ass.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewopdecam*
> 
> Yea. I did all those things this weekend and those 4 ram slots to the processor just aren't recognizing anything. CPU-Z however can see them just fine. I went from XMP to just auto which I believe has the ram underclocked at 2133 and the cPU strap set to 100 and somehow I still also get "overclock failed". Nothing is being overclocked, the full 32 of ram isn't showing up, and I have to constantly reboot because for some reason the processor starts working really hard when I do things as simple as move the mouse.
> 
> And no, I don't have any viruses. This board is a gigantic pain in the ass.


See previous 100 posts, much of the same on RAM/memory issue. The board has been out for a year and still god awful, lowest performance and function of all Asus x99 boards even though its cost is the highest







Asus has reached apple smartness. Focus efforts on the product that most consumers are buying (low end boards), because us idiots that pay $500+ for a board are too cocky to admit it can't compete with the -S -Pro or -Deluxe. Its genious. September will mark a year for the board and the RAM issue (be it hardware or bios has not come). Keep on hopin like the rest of us


----------



## OGBeandip

Are the issues with this board really that common? Starting to get some buyers regret and may cancel the order


----------



## renotse

I believe the real issues show up when Overclocking and running memory above 2133.
Quote:


> the DDR4 standard was finalized by JEDEC, the semiconductor standardization body. First of all, DDR4 DRAM leaps out from the gate with a standard operating frequency of *2133MHz*. In comparison with the 1600MHz clock speed of the DDR3


This is a Work Station board not a Gaming board. It has the most complete set of features of any board. Mine is running at stock clocks but absolutely flawless. I have 6 79xx gpus running under Windows. Do that with a lessor board.

If I was after a Overclock platform I would have bought a Pro or ROG. Not this board.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> I believe the real issues show up when Overclocking and running memory above 2133.
> This is a Work Station board not a Gaming board. It has the most complete set of features of any board. Mine is running at stock clocks but absolutely flawless. I have 6 79xx gpus running under Windows. Do that with a lessor board.
> 
> If I was after a Overclock platform I would have bought a Pro or ROG. Not this board.


Have overclocked my ram to 2800Mhz Cl 14-14-14-36-2T, works flawless as well.

You know that the people with problems will always shout out about it, and the people who`s happy with it will not shout it out (on the same way)

If you get what i`m saying


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Have you tried all the usual troubleshooting options? Reset the BIOS to default settings? Cleared the CMOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> See previous 100 posts, much of the same on RAM/memory issue. The board has been out for a year and still god awful, lowest performance and function of all Asus x99 boards even though its cost is the highest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus has reached apple smartness. Focus efforts on the product that most consumers are buying (low end boards), because us idiots that pay $500+ for a board are too cocky to admit it can't compete with the -S -Pro or -Deluxe. Its genious. September will mark a year for the board and the RAM issue (be it hardware or bios has not come). Keep on hopin like the rest of us


Yea, I read most of the posts and I was hoping against hope...

dammit, man!


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> I believe the real issues show up when Overclocking and running memory above 2133.
> This is a Work Station board not a Gaming board. It has the most complete set of features of any board. Mine is running at stock clocks but absolutely flawless. I have 6 79xx gpus running under Windows. Do that with a lessor board.
> 
> If I was after a Overclock platform I would have bought a Pro or ROG. Not this board.


I still had issues running my at basic clock speed actually.

Also these boards were made to be overclocked. Every workstation I've ever worked with at work is overclocked.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Alright. Now Ive never done motherboard watercooling. How do I remove the stock heatsinks? I am not seeing any screws and I dont have the board in front of me yet. Is there instructions online from LE? I would search myself but I cant read. Or well I found instructions, just not in english.


Dismantling the heatsinks is easy, screws are underside. Assembling the full cover block requires more care. You can get with it following my path or rather full thread


----------



## renotse

Of course they can be overclocked But that is the purpose. A workstation is designed to be robust feature rich and stable. Overclocking by its very nature defies that purpose. WS boards have tons of extra systems that enthusiast boards don't have. Also if you want a high clock a stripped down system always goes higher.

If your board won't run stable at stock clocks RMA it. It would not be the first defective motherboard ever.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Have overclocked my ram to 2800Mhz Cl 14-14-14-36-2T, works flawless as well.
> 
> You know that the people with problems will always shout out about it, and the people who`s happy with it will not shout it out (on the same way)
> 
> If you get what i`m saying


Not to sound rude, but that doesn't make since and these are my reasons.
!. If Asus did not feel this product should be able to function normally when overclocking then they would not have written the BIOS to have features specifically for that purpose, and have overclocking options directly on the hardware itself.
2. If you purchase DDR4 RAM that is designed to run at speeds greater then 2133 and is tested and approved by Asus to run on the specific platform at that speed, then we expect to get at the very least the advertised speed.
3. Asus specifically states in the advertisement of this product that it is designed to be used as a workstation and or gaming board. I Quote "For Gamers and Professionals". The reason why people who game might be attracted to a workstation board is because of the stability and quality that these workstation boards are supposed to provide. Same reason why a Gamer might purchase a Xeon CPU like the E5-1650 v3.
4. Asus is a large corporation with over 21000 employees and brings in over 414 billion in revenue. Thanks to a quick google check. That said, they have enough resources to ensure that their flagship motherboard, which I might add was their primary product before branching out, is going to perform better then any other product they offer. Windows 10 has been out for a few weeks now and they are still have yet to release the proper drivers. This is completely unexceptable. The RTC error that shows up on their own diagnostic software is a perfect example. This seems like lazy engineering to me. When I worked at AT&T Wireless, I took pride in my work, and damn well made sure that my central office provided the best possible service to my customers that was possible. As a matter of fact, My particular Switches in Stockton California were rated the most reliable, and maintained out of the entire west coast region for 4 years in a row in the late 90's. I took great pride in that because when AT&T hired me in 1996, the central office they hired me to work for was dark. Meaning they had no employees working their and dispatched technicians to make repairs and perform service. It was also rated one of the worst at the time. I was directly hired to clean it up and bring it up to standard. My first 3 years their I was the only employee working their and was on call 24/7. After the third year I begged my boss to hire another engineer to help me out. By then my office had already done a 180 in quality of service so getting him to do so was like pulling teeth. Why pay for a second employee when you don't have to. Anyways in 2002, AT&T had decided that my office was running to the point where they needed nobody to man it anymore and that was that.

Anyways, just my 2 cents.


----------



## seprotech

I am also not happy with Asus crappy level of support. I will be leaving a summary of my experiences with Asus in a review on newegg, amazon, and anywhere else that sells this board.


----------



## jsutter71

Speaking of that RTC error in my last post, Has anyone with a Xeon CPU have this issue. Looking at the Xeon E5-1650 v3 .


----------



## rbbunmc

Its nothing about being bitter either. I had the problems with the 3.0 board and still gave the benefit of the doubt and purchased a 3.1 board. RMA is worthless. I RMA'd the 3.0 board because it couldn't recognize RAM and they sent me my exact board back in the mail, with the same memory recognition problems and nothing fixed on it. Heck, I didn't even get a note saying that they couldn't find a problem with the board. I literally got my board in a box with bubble wrap, not even a packing slip. I have reached out for help from them and Raj on the boards with no luck. Its like they're playing if we refuse to hear the complaints, its a great board. Its not a small number of people with memory problems, its a very large number. The fact Asus refuses to acknowledge it, makes me seriously think its a hardware and not bios issue. Otherwise why not come out and just tell people they're working on a bios. I hear all this talk about ohhh theres nothing guaranteed. If I have 8 RAM slots I better be guaranteed those 8 slots work. Asus has decided nope, live with the number of RAM slots you get.


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Of course they can be overclocked But that is the purpose. A workstation is designed to be robust feature rich and stable. Overclocking by its very nature defies that purpose. WS boards have tons of extra systems that enthusiast boards don't have. Also if you want a high clock a stripped down system always goes higher.
> 
> If your board won't run stable at stock clocks RMA it. It would not be the first defective motherboard ever.


not to be rude, but I'm not an enthusiast. I'm a professional 3D artist and I know how systems for what we do are built. I also know what ASUS advertised and this board ain't really it.


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Its nothing about being bitter either. I had the problems with the 3.0 board and still gave the benefit of the doubt and purchased a 3.1 board. RMA is worthless. I RMA'd the 3.0 board because it couldn't recognize RAM and they sent me my exact board back in the mail, with the same memory recognition problems and nothing fixed on it. Heck, I didn't even get a note saying that they couldn't find a problem with the board. I literally got my board in a box with bubble wrap, not even a packing slip. I have reached out for help from them and Raj on the boards with no luck. Its like they're playing if we refuse to hear the complaints, its a great board. Its not a small number of people with memory problems, its a very large number. The fact Asus refuses to acknowledge it, makes me seriously think its a hardware and not bios issue. Otherwise why not come out and just tell people they're working on a bios. I hear all this talk about ohhh theres nothing guaranteed. If I have 8 RAM slots I better be guaranteed those 8 slots work. Asus has decided nope, live with the number of RAM slots you get.


This in all honestly sounds like a class action lawsuit waiting to happen. A handful of people having a problem is one thing, but when the majority are having a problem it's a big deal especially with the way they advertised this board.

Anyone have a suggestion on a good replacement board? I need an X-99 that can do 64 megs of ram. It doesn't have to be ASUS and at this point I don't even think I want it to be ASUS.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## BarneyRubble

What's up with ASUS? I need to get a motherboard and I have yet to order one because I don't like what I see. Are they hiding something? Several boards have been accused of frying CPUs and the reviews just don't look good.

I was one click from ordering an ASUS motherboard this AM and I couldn't pull the trigger. ASUS has certain features that ALL motherboards should have (a lot of PWM fan headers and 10k temperature headers). Of course these features mean very little if the board is crap.

"ASUS sells a ton of boards, it's just noise", I say quietly to myself. That doesn't explain why ASRock, for instance, has much better customer ratings.

I spent a day searching for 64gb on x99 boards and while those dealing with ASUS boards were scrambling around and tweaking voltages, one guy on a non-ASUS site tells someone else to go into BIOS and enable XMP. Voila! 64GB at 3000!!

I'm going to buy a x99-e WS (or an R5E).......... probably...... maybe. Then again, I do like the EVGA Classified (If only it had better monitoring).

So... what's up with ASUS? Is it just noise?


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewopdecam*
> 
> This in all honestly sounds like a class action lawsuit waiting to happen. A handful of people having a problem is one thing, but when the majority are having a problem it's a big deal especially with the way they advertised this board.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Hyperbole Alert!!.... give me a freekin break.
Quote:


> majority


and
Quote:


> class action lawsuit


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Hyperbole Alert!!.... give me a freekin break.
> and


*shrug* I'm annoyed, lol


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewopdecam*
> 
> I'm a professional


Call me silly, but somehow this just does not fit


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Call me silly, but somehow this just does not fit


Ok, buddy... I'm annoyed a product doesn't work as advertised, can't run ram at it's correct clock speed, and I'm somehow not a professional person in the workforce.

Yea, gotcha. That was a nice tangent though, now back to the Asus X99 E WS motherboard discussion if you please.


----------



## jsutter71

The USB 3.1 panel I purchased from Newegg just arrived. First impressions are
1. This thing is built like a tank. Asrock used thick solid aluminum and I'm impressed with the build quality. I have a Silverstone TJ11 case so I know quality when I see it.
2. I'm impressed that Asrock chose SATA power connector instead of MOLEX power connectors. The Asus USB 3.1 front panel that was just announced uses 2 MOLEX connectors for power.
3. I've never seen a SATA express cable before until now.
4. It's kinda ugly. All that wasted front space.
5. It would have been nice if they included a PCI bracket so I would have the option to not use another front panel for 2 little plugs. The Asus version does come with a PCI bracket. The way it's designed you could use a PCI slot on your chassis IF you had the option, without using a PCIE slot on your motherboard. I have no available PCIe slots on my board.
6. Now i get to choose whether or not I will replace my Lian Li USB 3.0 card reader with this since I have no other available front panels. HMMM? tough choice since I actually use my card reader.

Anyways, Here are some pics.


----------



## Poppapete

Will this give you 10Gb/s speed when connected to the SATA express port?
Why did you choose this over the ASUS?
The ASUS 3.1 front panel says it only is suitable for the Z170 chipset. Will it not work at 10Gb/s on an X99 3.1 board?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Will this give you 10Gb/s speed when connected to the SATA express port?
> Why did you choose this over the ASUS?
> The ASUS 3.1 front panel says it only is suitable for the Z170 chipset. Will it not work at 10Gb/s on an X99 3.1 board?


The Asus panel was just announced and hasn't hit the retailers yet.
Not sure why the Asus states only for the Z170 chipset because it uses the same connection has the ASrock version. I don't see why it wouldn't work on the X99 chipset..
It does provide the theoretical speeds of 10GB/s because it connects through SATA express port.
Here's the product link.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=Front%20USB%203.1%20Panel


----------



## pharaohspaw

I got both our X99-E WS rigs running. They're updated to the 1102 BIOS now. The guy who posted about having problems with the 1201 BIOS scared me off from trying that one, in absence of any positive feedbacks to counterbalance it.

I have not attempted any sort of overclocking yet but do plan on it. I've never OC'd before so I'm trying to absorb as much info as possible before trying it.

Both boards recognized the full 32GB (4x8GB) of RAM on first POST. I did get the gritty/sandy feel on some of the modules when installing them, so I pulled the modules out after first seating, regardless of how they felt going in, and put them back in. FWIW.

They're Kingston HyperX "Predator" DDR4-3000, although as of now all OC/XMP/TPU/etc. related jumpers are set disabled so the RAM is running at stock DDR4-2133. There is an XMP 2.0 profile (which is visible in BIOS looking at the XMP profiles) for 3000 but I've also noted the posts here saying just set the memory manually rather than relying on XMP profile to work right.

BTW,the CPU's are i7-5960X's. They each have a Corsair H110i GTX on them for cooling. I'm hoping these will give us some room to OC and still keep the temps well in the safe range.

It sounds like 4GHz should be easy and the CPU's should probably be able to handle 4.4GHz, assuming I can keep them cool enough with the ambient temps this time of year (around 78F).

Some advice I've read so far that seems good is

1) don't use AI Suite III to do any overclocking, do it in the BIOS. AI Suite is for n00bs. Which I am, but I'd rather learn the nuts and bolts under the hood than clicky-clicky or "automatic".

2) for simplicity, stick to raising the multiplier 1X at a time until it becomes unstable with tests/benchmarks, then slowly increase voltage in small increments until it is stable. Then start raising multiplier again, increase voltage when it tests unstable in as small increments as possible until it is stable, rinse and repeat.

3) don't mess with BCLK speed if you can help it, leave it at 100. Although that may be interesting if I want to run 3000, not sure why, but saw someone posting about that.

3) Wait to mess with RAM clocking until after CPU top stable OC is determined. I don't want to try to boost above 3000 but since the board is advertised to be able to handle 3000 and the memory modules I bought are rated for it, I'm hoping to be able to do that.

I'm a bit intimidated by all of the knobs, to be honest, and there seem to be different approaches described in this thread. As a noob I'm probably going to have to keep things simple. I do have a couple of questions if folks wouldn't mind entertaining me with them:

1) Can I still take advantage of throttling the CPU's to lower clock/speed when they are idle, or will having speedstep and C-states type settings on interfere with OC? ie, if I can make 4.4GHz for example, can the cores throttle down when they are idle or will I have to let them run at 4.4Ghz all the time?

2) Should I even care about Turbo Boost of the CPU if I'm going to over clock? ie, should I disable it?

3) Not OC related - but a crackly/stuttering/dropout thing with onboard sound -- I'm getting some rumbling/crackling noise out of the sound output playing H1Z1 that I was not getting on my old rig. Old rig has a PCI Auzentech 7.1 Prelude (X-Fi), vs. the ALC1150 onboard for this rig. Wife says she isn't hearing any of that on hers. But it actually drops out briefly sometimes, even on the stream. She doesn't stream, she just plays, so she doesnt have that extra software running, but considering the highest CPU load I've seen on this thing with OBS/game/etc running is 25% I am kind of doubting the rig can't keep up. Both hers and mine are dual GTX 970's in SLI, which is working pretty darn well with a bit of tuning. (these are our first ever SLI rigs too). Anybody else hearing any crackling/rumbling/stutter/dropout when gaming using the onboard ALC1150 chipset? I installed the latest ASUS-provided drivers from their website's downloads list for this board. I've seen lots of posts out there in general of people with Realtek onboard audio having crackling/rumbling/stutter/dropout type issues, so maybe its just the ALC1150 but I'd like to know if I'm the only one with one of these boards seeing it. I'll buy a soundcard if I have to but none of them out there with a PCI-E bus really have me drooling or very excited about regular driver maintenance/support, especially for Linux.

Thanks in advance, and please feel free to just point me at some good/recommended documentation linkies.. I can read.







And am trying to read as much as I can before I mess with this much.

PharaohsPaw


----------



## pharaohspaw

OK, one more question. About using 2 Nvidia cards in SLI and card placement.

My wife encountered a problem where in-game (H1Z1) she was too close to the location of an explosion, planes periodically fly over and drop loot crates or bombs. This is sort of a known issue / bug with this game that if you are looking at the explosion when the bomb goes off or the crate pops open it can crash your game.

Anywho, both of her monitors went black and she lost sound. She had to reset the machine to get display and function of the PC back.

What she found a few hours later (just a few minutes ago) is that the NVidia (347.88) driver only saw one video card.

Doing an orderly shutdown/reboot and bringing up the Tool menu in the BIOS, it only showed the first GTX 970 (SSC) in slot 1, not the 2nd card.

After full shutdown and master off on the PSU, letting it sit for a minute or so, and powering it back on allowed the 2nd card to show back up in the GPU Post section of Tool in the BIOS and she is booting the machine back into windows (7).

My question is this:

With only 2 cards in SLI, do we *HAVE* to put those 2 cards in slots 1 and 3? We did this initially, but when we saw the card in slot 1 (top card) was approx 10 degrees C warmer than the bottom, it seemed to be a confirmation to me that the bottom card being right below the top one would probably choke off its air supply. The cutesy graphics on the Asus website's page for the X99-E WS show slots 1 and 5 being the ones to use for dual SLI, while the motherboard manual seems to be saying we need to use slots 1 and 3.

I moved the bottom card to slot 5 so that there would be some space between the cards to encourage better air supply to cool the cards. I figured if Windows and the Nvidia driver were happy with that slot configuration, ie, that it would enable the SLI menu in the Nvidia control panel, then we would probably be OK, and if not, I would need to move the bottom card back up to slot 3.

It did occur to me that it could cause the cards to be on separate SLI bridge chips on the mobo but I don't know if that is a problem or not.

Any advice would be awesome. I was worried we may have fried one of the cards or something on the mobo. Today is probably the last day I can contact New Egg to request an RMA from them.

thanks,
PharaohsPaw


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> OK, one more question. About using 2 Nvidia cards in SLI and card placement.
> 
> My wife encountered a problem where in-game (H1Z1) she was too close to the location of an explosion, planes periodically fly over and drop loot crates or bombs. This is sort of a known issue / bug with this game that if you are looking at the explosion when the bomb goes off or the crate pops open it can crash your game.
> 
> Anywho, both of her monitors went black and she lost sound. She had to reset the machine to get display and function of the PC back.
> 
> What she found a few hours later (just a few minutes ago) is that the NVidia (347.88) driver only saw one video card.
> 
> Doing an orderly shutdown/reboot and bringing up the Tool menu in the BIOS, it only showed the first GTX 970 (SSC) in slot 1, not the 2nd card.
> 
> After full shutdown and master off on the PSU, letting it sit for a minute or so, and powering it back on allowed the 2nd card to show back up in the GPU Post section of Tool in the BIOS and she is booting the machine back into windows (7).
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> With only 2 cards in SLI, do we *HAVE* to put those 2 cards in slots 1 and 3? We did this initially, but when we saw the card in slot 1 (top card) was approx 10 degrees C warmer than the bottom, it seemed to be a confirmation to me that the bottom card being right below the top one would probably choke off its air supply. The cutesy graphics on the Asus website's page for the X99-E WS show slots 1 and 5 being the ones to use for dual SLI, while the motherboard manual seems to be saying we need to use slots 1 and 3.
> 
> I moved the bottom card to slot 5 so that there would be some space between the cards to encourage better air supply to cool the cards. I figured if Windows and the Nvidia driver were happy with that slot configuration, ie, that it would enable the SLI menu in the Nvidia control panel, then we would probably be OK, and if not, I would need to move the bottom card back up to slot 3.
> 
> It did occur to me that it could cause the cards to be on separate SLI bridge chips on the mobo but I don't know if that is a problem or not.
> 
> Any advice would be awesome. I was worried we may have fried one of the cards or something on the mobo. Today is probably the last day I can contact New Egg to request an RMA from them.
> 
> thanks,
> PharaohsPaw


Yep put in the slot 1 and 3, that's what i'll do.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> OK, one more question. About using 2 Nvidia cards in SLI and card placement.
> 
> My wife encountered a problem where in-game (H1Z1) she was too close to the location of an explosion, planes periodically fly over and drop loot crates or bombs. This is sort of a known issue / bug with this game that if you are looking at the explosion when the bomb goes off or the crate pops open it can crash your game.
> 
> Anywho, both of her monitors went black and she lost sound. She had to reset the machine to get display and function of the PC back.
> 
> What she found a few hours later (just a few minutes ago) is that the NVidia (347.88) driver only saw one video card.
> 
> Doing an orderly shutdown/reboot and bringing up the Tool menu in the BIOS, it only showed the first GTX 970 (SSC) in slot 1, not the 2nd card.
> 
> After full shutdown and master off on the PSU, letting it sit for a minute or so, and powering it back on allowed the 2nd card to show back up in the GPU Post section of Tool in the BIOS and she is booting the machine back into windows (7).
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> With only 2 cards in SLI, do we *HAVE* to put those 2 cards in slots 1 and 3? We did this initially, but when we saw the card in slot 1 (top card) was approx 10 degrees C warmer than the bottom, it seemed to be a confirmation to me that the bottom card being right below the top one would probably choke off its air supply. The cutesy graphics on the Asus website's page for the X99-E WS show slots 1 and 5 being the ones to use for dual SLI, while the motherboard manual seems to be saying we need to use slots 1 and 3.
> 
> I moved the bottom card to slot 5 so that there would be some space between the cards to encourage better air supply to cool the cards. I figured if Windows and the Nvidia driver were happy with that slot configuration, ie, that it would enable the SLI menu in the Nvidia control panel, then we would probably be OK, and if not, I would need to move the bottom card back up to slot 3.
> 
> It did occur to me that it could cause the cards to be on separate SLI bridge chips on the mobo but I don't know if that is a problem or not.
> 
> Any advice would be awesome. I was worried we may have fried one of the cards or something on the mobo. Today is probably the last day I can contact New Egg to request an RMA from them.
> 
> thanks,
> PharaohsPaw


Just return the 970 IMO. Any card that is currently under class action lawsuit status is probably not the way to go. Second a single 980TI performs at specs similar to 970 in SLI. 1 card vs 2 issue solved and you can upgrade later. They're similar overall price, ie 1 980ti costs 2 970. If you still have time just return to new egg and say card didn't work as advertised as is part of a class action lawsuit. Then get a 980TI. Just my opinion.

http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I think it`s BS of Asus with all these boards that are dead/defective, luckily mine has been running strong sine release :-D

I really love this board, best board i`ve had, and because mine is 100% working and good it`s not that weird ^^

Current OC: 4.5Ghz 1.212V (1.217V in Cpu-Z) Cache 4Ghz 1.125V, VCCIN at 1.920V and mem at 4x4Gb 14-14-14-36-2T 1.350V 2800Mhz









Gotta agree, 980Ti <-- 970 sli. Though i don`t have sli problems with most games with my 980 sli setup, usually the games without sli support is not demanding and i get all the fps i need from only half a card










Single card over multiplie card always if there`s a option!


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks for replies on the SLI / GTX 970's questions.

will try to get a quick look on some reviews/benchmarks of the 980Ti. Need to be able to justify to myself that they're worth that much more. Some non-serious browing of info/comments about 980's didn't leave me the impression that it was worth 2X the price of a 970 GTX, although I don't think they were talking about 980Ti's.

Will have to see what we can do. We could probably RMA the new 970's we bought to SLI with, today is 30th day. But then we still have the couple-month-old 970's, we'd have to take that up with EVGA I suppose. If we go to EVGA with all 4 cards they'd surely expect us to send them back before they would send out the 980Ti's (who would blame them?).

I dunno. Makes my head hurt right now.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Thanks for replies on the SLI / GTX 970's questions.
> 
> will try to get a quick look on some reviews/benchmarks of the 980Ti. Need to be able to justify to myself that they're worth that much more. Some non-serious browing of info/comments about 980's didn't leave me the impression that it was worth 2X the price of a 970 GTX, although I don't think they were talking about 980Ti's.
> 
> Will have to see what we can do. We could probably RMA the new 970's we bought to SLI with, today is 30th day. But then we still have the couple-month-old 970's, we'd have to take that up with EVGA I suppose. If we go to EVGA with all 4 cards they'd surely expect us to send them back before they would send out the 980Ti's (who would blame them?).
> 
> I dunno. Makes my head hurt right now.


One more thing you might want to try before switching out hardware because I myself am running 3 Geforce GTX 980 Ti's in SLI with no issues for a while now. Nvidia just posted a driver update specifically for SLI issues for people running Windows 10. Even though I haven't had any issues so far I still made the update which is downloadable from the Nvidia website. Driver version is 355.80
I always try to exhaust all possible software issues before I switch out hardware. When I tallied up my system and monitors that I upgraded in the last 6 months I came to over $9000.00 U.S. So I'm not one to discourage hardware changes if need be. My next project will involve switching out my closed loop cooling systems to a custom configuration for all my GPU's and CPU, and I don't intend on going cheap. I'm just doing all my research to find the best options before I invest another 1 to 2 grand on that configuration.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Speaking of that RTC error in my last post, Has anyone with a Xeon CPU have this issue. Looking at the Xeon E5-1650 v3 .


I still have not received any responses regarding my inquiry. Does anyone care to help me out.
Thank you.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> . My next project will involve switching out my closed loop cooling systems to a custom configuration for all my GPU's and CPU, and I don't intend on going cheap


Expect to spend at least $1500 before instrumentation. I just built a 3 rad 3 GPU + cpu loop. Desigend to disipate 1850 watts. I am very pleased keeps everything in the 45c range on full folding load.

As far as what I determined from my research, #1 water-block to heat source interface, #2 Radiator area, #3 airflow, #4 coolant flow, #5 airflow, #6 airflow,#7 airflow.

I went all EK but the rads, only because the new EK XE was not in stock and I was ready to go. I designed with room for push pull but opted to start with push only


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I still have not received any responses regarding my inquiry. Does anyone care to help me out.
> Thank you.


Thats a very specific question, but good luck finding someone who can answer it. From everything I've ever read it is a motherboard failure or cmos battery. I never found out my OC problem, ie why can I OC in AISuite up to 4.6Ghz on 5960x but always get OC failed no matter how small of an OC I do. I have read somewhere that post errors like these in the past were associated with CMOS batteries defective in Asus boards and showed as RTC failure. It could be as simple as switching a battery to fix. Haven't tried though. I can't imagine that switching a cpu would do anything to effect an RTC error.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Thats a very specific question, but good luck finding someone who can answer it. From everything I've ever read it is a motherboard failure or cmos battery. I never found out my OC problem, ie why can I OC in AISuite up to 4.6Ghz on 5960x but always get OC failed no matter how small of an OC I do. I have read somewhere that post errors like these in the past were associated with CMOS batteries defective in Asus boards and showed as RTC failure. It could be as simple as switching a battery to fix. Haven't tried though. I can't imagine that switching a cpu would do anything to effect an RTC error.


No it's not the battery because the first thing I did when I saw the error was switch out the battery with one from my Asrock board. I'm also curious about switching out the memory from G.Skill to another brand, however if I'm not mistaken, I think I saw an earlier post that someone with another brand of memory reporting the same issue. I've been doing a lot of research about maybe even switching to a different brand motherboard but, I haven't found any other vendors to offer the same equivalent board as to what this one offers. At least not without losing a couple features. It would be a downgrade for me because I am taking advantage of most of the features that this board offers. As much as I agree with your comment regarding switching out the CPU, a Xenon processor would allow me to try ECC memory which I'm wondering might fix the issue.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Newegg only takes the 970's back for first 30 days and its replacement only, no refunds and it can't be to swap to a different model.

EVGA says they've never heard of something like that happening before and wants us to move cards to a different machine to verify whether card(s) or something else is the problem before they entertain RMA'ing or swapping cards to a different model. I'm sure we could dook it out with them but since handling it through newegg isn't an option I might as well do some more reading. Not every review I have seen on the 980Ti cards (particularly the Classified) is something that makes me want to just cough up $700 a pop. Multiple that said it isn't worth 2X the price. But I need to read some more "scientific" reviews (benchmark results, etc.).

At the same time, if we are going to continue having problems like this and running into stutters when memory gets highly utilized (like my wife sees playing ESO) then not having those problems on a brand new system is worth something, I guess.

*shrug*


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Newegg only takes the 970's back for first 30 days and its replacement only, no refunds and it can't be to swap to a different model.
> 
> EVGA says they've never heard of something like that happening before and wants us to move cards to a different machine to verify whether card(s) or something else is the problem before they entertain RMA'ing or swapping cards to a different model. I'm sure we could dook it out with them but since handling it through newegg isn't an option I might as well do some more reading. Not every review I have seen on the 980Ti cards (particularly the Classified) is something that makes me want to just cough up $700 a pop. Multiple that said it isn't worth 2X the price. But I need to read some more "scientific" reviews (benchmark results, etc.).
> 
> At the same time, if we are going to continue having problems like this and running into stutters when memory gets highly utilized (like my wife sees playing ESO) then not having those problems on a brand new system is worth something, I guess.
> 
> *shrug*


Anyway all your problems are well explained in the lawsuit. Its nothing about the motherboard and theres no fix. The 970 was known to have memory issues and nvidia admits the problem, but refuses to offer refunds/exchanges and has kept the model on the market. Its unfortunate. I'd try pushing them. Unfortunately the only thing that comes out of the lawsuits is a small couple dollar check.

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/199684-nvidia-slapped-with-class-action-lawsuit-over-gtx-970-memory-issues


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Newegg only takes the 970's back for first 30 days and its replacement only, no refunds and it can't be to swap to a different model.
> 
> EVGA says they've never heard of something like that happening before and wants us to move cards to a different machine to verify whether card(s) or something else is the problem before they entertain RMA'ing or swapping cards to a different model. I'm sure we could dook it out with them but since handling it through newegg isn't an option I might as well do some more reading. Not every review I have seen on the 980Ti cards (particularly the Classified) is something that makes me want to just cough up $700 a pop. Multiple that said it isn't worth 2X the price. But I need to read some more "scientific" reviews (benchmark results, etc.).
> 
> At the same time, if we are going to continue having problems like this and running into stutters when memory gets highly utilized (like my wife sees playing ESO) then not having those problems on a brand new system is worth something, I guess.
> 
> *shrug*


I went from having 3 980's to 3 980 Ti's and my cards are also EVGA. I play Witcher at full settings on my 31" 4K monitor with absolutely no issues. It's a beautiful experience. Regardless I still highly recommend updating your drivers and see how your system performs after that. One more thing you might consider if your still in your 90 day window of purchasing those 970s. Take advantage of EVGA's step up program. That is how I updated my 980's and for me going from a 980 to a 980Ti was less then $100 a card. The whole process took me 2 months to update my 3 cards but it's worth it.


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> OK, one more question. About using 2 Nvidia cards in SLI and card placement.
> 
> My question is this:
> 
> With only 2 cards in SLI, do we *HAVE* to put those 2 cards in slots 1 and 3? thanks,
> PharaohsPaw


I had 2 970s in slots 1 and 5 for ages until I started taking bits off this PC to fit waterblocks in readiness to fit them into my new case.

I used a 3way sli bridge and used the outside two sockets. I don't game but it did run that Nvidia demo thing with the head really well.


----------



## OGBeandip

Did the WS finally get recalled? Ive noticed newegg and most other retailers stopped carrying it.

EDIT: Newegg appears to have removed it from the standard motherboard section and it is now in server motherboards. Odd, seeing as they kept the open box versions in the normal intel motherboard section. And I cant find it from any other retailer besides amazon.

I havent been able to get any responses from Asus hardware reps.


----------



## 7akata

Odd choice to put it in the 'server' section. If anything it should be located in both.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Silent treatment usually happens if you know you've laid an egg.









Our two seem to be OK, at least as far as I can tell thus far. Will probably try to OC this weekend though so I might be singing a different tune by Monday.

IIRC I pretty much always had to go to the server motherboards section to find workstation boards @Newegg (where I've been buying my mobo's from since around 2003).


----------



## BarneyRubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OGBeandip*
> 
> Did the WS finally get recalled? Ive noticed newegg and most other retailers stopped carrying it.
> 
> EDIT: Newegg appears to have removed it from the standard motherboard section and it is now in server motherboards. Odd, seeing as they kept the open box versions in the normal intel motherboard section. And I cant find it from any other retailer besides amazon.
> 
> I havent been able to get any responses from Asus hardware reps.


I noticed that as well. The manual disappeared from their site for a short time as well. Anyway, I bought the R5E. This 'funny stuff' had a lot to do with it. ASUS won't admit to anything (if there is anything to admit to).

PS: Primo is an awesome case


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> I noticed that as well. The manual disappeared from their site for a short time as well. Anyway, I bought the R5E. This 'funny stuff' had a lot to do with it. ASUS won't admit to anything (if there is anything to admit to).
> 
> PS: Primo is an awesome case


Yeah itd be nice if ASUS would be a bit more transparent.

And thanks, I love the primo so far


----------



## GBuz

Trying to get 64GB to work on ASUS X99-E WS with Intel i7 5960-X:

Using 8 modules of Crucial BLS8G4D240FSA 8GB each, I can only get all 8 modules to respond in BIOS after using MEM OK! button.
All 8 modules will respond correctly: 8GB 2400MHz 16-16-16-39

After a reset, some DIMM slots will read NA. Usually B1&1 and D1&2 will read NA.

Crucial support replaced 3 of the modules that intermittently failed when placed by themselves in the primary DIMM. Now, all 8 modules will respond correctly when individually placed in the primary DIMM, but when all 8 DIMMs are full they only respond correctly after MEM OK!, a system restart puts me back to the random NA reading in some slots.

Crucial support also tells me that this is a "known issue with the X99 chipset: errors reading all 8 DIMMs" and that overclocking the CPU may remedy this issue. Is this true?

ASUS support says that since I'm using the kit version of these modules (BLS*4K*8G4D240FSA) since 4-8GB modules are packaged together and I'm combining 2 of these packages for 64GB they may not work with this motherboard for 64GB.

The only thing I've tried other than stock settings is XMP, and that does not remedy the issue; haven't tried changing any other settings as I want to see all 8 modules responding before going further. Currently I am only using 4 modules for 32GB and it's consistently responding.

Advice on resolving this will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GBuz*
> 
> Trying to get 64GB to work on ASUS X99-E WS with Intel i7 5960-X:
> 
> Using 8 modules of Crucial BLS8G4D240FSA 8GB each, I can only get all 8 modules to respond in BIOS after using MEM OK! button.
> All 8 modules will respond correctly: 8GB 2400MHz 16-16-16-39
> 
> After a reset, some DIMM slots will read NA. Usually B1&1 and D1&2 will read NA.
> 
> Crucial support replaced 3 of the modules that intermittently failed when placed by themselves in the primary DIMM. Now, all 8 modules will respond correctly when individually placed in the primary DIMM, but when all 8 DIMMs are full they only respond correctly after MEM OK!, a system restart puts me back to the random NA reading in some slots.
> 
> Crucial support also tells me that this is a "known issue with the X99 chipset: errors reading all 8 DIMMs" and that overclocking the CPU may remedy this issue. Is this true?
> 
> ASUS support says that since I'm using the kit version of these modules (BLS*4K*8G4D240FSA) since 4-8GB modules are packaged together and I'm combining 2 of these packages for 64GB they may not work with this motherboard for 64GB.
> 
> The only thing I've tried other than stock settings is XMP, and that does not remedy the issue; haven't tried changing any other settings as I want to see all 8 modules responding before going further. Currently I am only using 4 modules for 32GB and it's consistently responding.
> 
> Advice on resolving this will be greatly appreciated!


That's a BS response from Asus because it shouldn't make any difference if your using 4 or 8 Dimms if the hardware is on the approved list. You have a couple options here. First, is your board within the return window from where you purchased it? If so then you can rule out any chance of a defective board by replacing it altogether. From what I hear, Asus RMA is a prolonged process, so that should be your last option. Next assuming you are out of your return window go down the list of troubleshooting options. First remove your dimms and reset your BIOS and clear your CMOS. Next add your dimms back and see if that corrects the issue. If not then I recommend replacing your memory with a different brand. This issue may have nothing to do with your board at all. I stopped using Crucial products because of reliability issues. I've had to many issues with their memory and last year I had a 3 month old SSD just die for no reason. The easiest way to test is to just throw in 8 different Dimms and see if they work.


----------



## GBuz

Yes - the RAM modules are on the QVL, just not the "kit version" of the modules.
I'm still in the return window for both the RAM and the motherboard. I'd like to rule out the memory I have in hand before returning for a different brand only to learn that the X99 chipset has an issue with maxed out RAM (according to Crucial).
I have updated the BIOS to 1201 and cleared CMOS already, no change in the issue.
I saw a post from someone last week (can't find it now...!) who suggested changing the RAM voltage from 1.2 to 1.3 for a similar issue. When I mentioned this to both ASUS and Crucial, they both agreed that a voltage change could remedy the problem but they, of course, cannot offer any support for this.
Since I use the ASUS auto-tuner for overclocking, I do not consider myself and "overclocker" and have no experience tweaking voltage for RAM. Actually, I haven't even progressed to that stage due to this memory issue. Does this sound like a viable remedy?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GBuz*
> 
> Yes - the RAM modules are on the QVL, just not the "kit version" of the modules.
> I'm still in the return window for both the RAM and the motherboard. I'd like to rule out the memory I have in hand before returning for a different brand only to learn that the X99 chipset has an issue with maxed out RAM (according to Crucial).
> I have updated the BIOS to 1201 and cleared CMOS already, no change in the issue.
> I saw a post from someone last week (can't find it now...!) who suggested changing the RAM voltage from 1.2 to 1.3 for a similar issue. When I mentioned this to both ASUS and Crucial, they both agreed that a voltage change could remedy the problem but they, of course, cannot offer any support for this.
> Since I use the ASUS auto-tuner for overclocking, I do not consider myself and "overclocker" and have no experience tweaking voltage for RAM. Actually, I haven't even progressed to that stage due to this memory issue. Does this sound like a viable remedy?


Go for it. You can try the voltage change but you'll have to remember to make sure you remember your settings every time you do a BIOS update or reset. You still shouldn't have to jump through hoops to make this work right. I'm running 8 dimms of G.Skill with no issues.


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GBuz*
> 
> Yes - the RAM modules are on the QVL, just not the "kit version" of the modules.
> I'm still in the return window for both the RAM and the motherboard. I'd like to rule out the memory I have in hand before returning for a different brand only to learn that the X99 chipset has an issue with maxed out RAM (according to Crucial).
> I have updated the BIOS to 1201 and cleared CMOS already, no change in the issue.
> I saw a post from someone last week (can't find it now...!) who suggested changing the RAM voltage from 1.2 to 1.3 for a similar issue. When I mentioned this to both ASUS and Crucial, they both agreed that a voltage change could remedy the problem but they, of course, cannot offer any support for this.
> Since I use the ASUS auto-tuner for overclocking, I do not consider myself and "overclocker" and have no experience tweaking voltage for RAM. Actually, I haven't even progressed to that stage due to this memory issue. Does this sound like a viable remedy?


I have 64gb RAM running fine with no problems, they are G.Skill and like you I bought 2 kits of 4x8gb (Not at the same time though I bought them about 4 months apart)

I had read that combining kits may not work so I was quite pleased when these went in with no problems.

I notice you said that you use the ASUS AI Suite for overclocking, so do I but I made sure that everything was running standard with all the boards options turned off while I added the extra 4 modules.

Once they were installed I ran the ASUS diagnostic stuff for a while with no issues and only then did I turn on XMP and let AI Suite raise my 5820K back to about 4.3Ghz


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I have 64gb RAM running fine with no problems, they are G.Skill and like you I bought 2 kits of 4x8gb (Not at the same time though I bought them about 4 months apart)
> 
> I had read that combining kits may not work so I was quite pleased when these went in with no problems.
> 
> I notice you said that you use the ASUS AI Suite for overclocking, so do I but I made sure that everything was running standard with all the boards options turned off while I added the extra 4 modules.
> 
> Once they were installed I ran the ASUS diagnostic stuff for a while with no issues and only then did I turn on XMP and let AI Suite raise my 5820K back to about 4.3Ghz


Did you by chance notice if you had that RTC error when you ran your diagnostic software?


----------



## GBuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I have 64gb RAM running fine with no problems, they are G.Skill and like you I bought 2 kits of 4x8gb (Not at the same time though I bought them about 4 months apart)
> 
> I had read that combining kits may not work so I was quite pleased when these went in with no problems.
> 
> I notice you said that you use the ASUS AI Suite for overclocking, so do I but I made sure that everything was running standard with all the boards options turned off while I added the extra 4 modules.
> 
> Once they were installed I ran the ASUS diagnostic stuff for a while with no issues and only then did I turn on XMP and let AI Suite raise my 5820K back to about 4.3Ghz


Interestingly, my issue was resolved in reverse of your method: memory not all responding correctly, I installed Win 7, AI Suite 3, restarted into BIOS to do a Mem OK! to get all memory to respond, boot to Win7 and performed the AutoTune and overclocked to 4.7GHz. All 64GB are showing up consistently. For now...
Thanks for the encouragement and advice!


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Did you by chance notice if you had that RTC error when you ran your diagnostic software?


I looked specifically for it after reading this thread but it was not present, everything passed fine.


----------



## seprotech

I finished my ultimate workstation. The USB3.1 version of this Motherboard, 64GB RipJaws4, Intel 5960X *Running stable at 4.7GHZ with only 1.325V!* Boot Drive is Intel 750 1.2Tb. GPU's are Tripple Titan X. All cooled via EK waterblocks and two tripple 180mm radiators all built into a custom Spotswood case. Average temps at 100% load on AIDA64 are under 60C. I put a video on youtube but I'm not sure if I am allowed to link it here.

IMG_3158_opt1.jpg 176k .jpg file


IMG_3162_opt.jpg 206k .jpg file


IMG_3166_opt.jpg 266k .jpg file


IMG_3162_opt.jpg 206k .jpg file


----------



## rbbunmc

Thats awesome you hit that high, congratulations! Took me a couple looks, thought you were cooling your PC with a twindow fan.


----------



## WillyK

You may recall that I had a lot of problems with RMA'ing my X99-E WS (RTC Accuracy failure etc.) because of the reseller's (komplett.no) lousy service and lame arrogance.
(In the future I'll definitely avoid such shops selling also lady bags, shampoo and bedding etc. aside the PC parts... no wonder their customer ratings are generally misleading in regards to their performance as a PC components shop).

After struggling with this reseller for almost 3 months (!), I finally got help from the *ASUS Advanced Replacement Service* (ARS) !!!

*Since this MB is categorized as a "server" it's eligible for the ARS* and those guys are just awesome! Totally professional attitude, deep competence, and impressive efficiency. In only 5 days they managed to get thru the entire case documentation incl. 3 months of emails, talked with the reseller, and in spite of the reseller's objections (!), *they decided to refund my money* based on the documentation and their professional judgement, without even seeing the board! Awesome!

*So for "server" boards like X99-E WS, I'd warmly recommend the Asus ARS to people experiencing issues with the shop or otherwise.* I'm not sure what the ARS email address in other parts of the world is, but for Europe you can write to: [email protected]
*
Thank you Asus ARS!*

(Maybe I just got lucky this time, but my impression of the process and the communication with ARS is impeccable. ARS seems rock solid.)


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I looked specifically for it after reading this thread but it was not present, everything passed fine.


Please satisfy my curiosity and give me a detailed list of components attached to your motherboard minus USB devices. I would LOVE to see what winning combination of devices you assembled which managed to satisfy the motherboard with no errors. Also please indicate what jumper settings, if any that you have selected on the board. And lastly any overclock settings and lastly if you installed the entire Asus AI Suite or just some of the programs. This may be a tremendous help to those of us who have been fighting this issue. Also, and most importantly, THANK YOU very much.


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Please satisfy my curiosity and give me a detailed list of components attached to your motherboard minus USB devices. I would LOVE to see what winning combination of devices you assembled which managed to satisfy the motherboard with no errors. Also please indicate what jumper settings, if any that you have selected on the board. And lastly any overclock settings and lastly if you installed the entire Asus AI Suite or just some of the programs. This may be a tremendous help to those of us who have been fighting this issue. Also, and most importantly, THANK YOU very much.


Here goes...









2nr GTX 970 OCUK Reference GPUs
Corsair H110i CPU watercooler
1nr fan lead to Phanteks PWM hub
Jumpers all standard, as they came out of the box
XMP enabled
Full AI Suite which automatically overclocked the 5820K to 4.3Ghz
SM951 OS drive ----The BIOS was the original that came with the board last year and I only updated it about 2 months ago just prior to installing the SM951
Windows 7 Pro
Samsung 850 PRO SSD
Corsair Neutron SSD
WD RE HDD
2nr WD Red HDD in raid
DVD RW
2nr G.Skill Ripjaws4 2400 CL15-15-15-35 32GB Kits - Bought 4-5 months apart
Apart from the main 24Pin power connector I only have the left hand CPU 8pin power connected, not the right hand one or the PCI-E 6pin.
Corsair AX850i

Nothing really unusual, the board has always worked okay from when I bought it back in October 2014. As I said above it has run with the BIOS that came with it until very recently.

The only thing I have had problems with is my USB hub, if I plug in a flashdrive after a while the mouse freezes/ jumps. I also could not use a 2m USB extension cable to put the hub in a better place because the PC constantly made that USB connected/ disconnected sound. (It was not the cable, I tried 4)

This is my work PC so I have not tried anything extreme, I was in two minds as to if I should even overclock it.

It does look to me like there are good and bad boards, the post above about the ASUS Advanced Replacement Service would be the route I would go with any problems, I had not heard of that before. I can live with the USB hub problem, its better since I updated the BIOS although still not 100%


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nr GTX 970 OCUK Reference GPUs
> Corsair H110i CPU watercooler
> 1nr fan lead to Phanteks PWM hub
> Jumpers all standard, as they came out of the box
> XMP enabled
> Full AI Suite which automatically overclocked the 5820K to 4.3Ghz
> SM951 OS drive ----The BIOS was the original that came with the board last year and I only updated it about 2 months ago just prior to installing the SM951
> Windows 7 Pro
> Samsung 850 PRO SSD
> Corsair Neutron SSD
> WD RE HDD
> 2nr WD Red HDD in raid
> DVD RW
> 2nr G.Skill Ripjaws4 2400 CL15-15-15-35 32GB Kits - Bought 4-5 months apart
> Apart from the main 24Pin power connector I only have the left hand CPU 8pin power connected, not the right hand one or the PCI-E 6pin.
> Corsair AX850i
> 
> Nothing really unusual, the board has always worked okay from when I bought it back in October 2014. As I said above it has run with the BIOS that came with it until very recently.
> 
> The only thing I have had problems with is my USB hub, if I plug in a flashdrive after a while the mouse freezes/ jumps. I also could not use a 2m USB extension cable to put the hub in a better place because the PC constantly made that USB connected/ disconnected sound. (It was not the cable, I tried 4)
> 
> This is my work PC so I have not tried anything extreme, I was in two minds as to if I should even overclock it.
> 
> It does look to me like there are good and bad boards, the post above about the ASUS Advanced Replacement Service would be the route I would go with any problems, I had not heard of that before. I can live with the USB hub problem, its better since I updated the BIOS although still not 100%


Interesting we are using the same memory. Your using all 8 dimm slots though for 64GB? Your also using a 5820K CPU? I have however changed my jumpers. Mine are configured as
TPU to TPU_II
EZ XMP to enabled
DR Power to enabled
EPU left to disabled
CPU_OV to enabled
I am also using a SM951 but it's not my boot drive. I have a Intel 750 PCIe in my 7th PCIe slot. My 1,st 3rd, and 5th slots are populated with EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti's. As for USB hubs, 3 of my monitors have USB 3.0 hubs and I mainly use them for my USB devices. Now one thing of interest that you may find useful. I to was having issues with one of my Samsung monitors USB hub, and I was able to fix it by removing and reinstalling the monitors drivers as well as the windows USB drivers. I am running windows 10 though. I'm also using AI Suite and have had no issues that other people have mentioned. I do overclock with it but mainly use it to monitor temps. One other thing but probably not important is that I am using both 8 pin CPU power connectors and also the 6 pin power connector. I'm using an EVGA 1600 watt power supply so no shortage of power.


----------



## rbbunmc

The only explanation to the problem is a disgruntled employee that works half the week. Anyway directly PM'd Raja to come to the thread and help us out. I didn't have luck reaching him on the x99 support thread a couple weeks back but maybe he missed it. I think he is our only help to figure this stuff out. Asus technical support hasn't done anybody very good.


----------



## OGBeandip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> The only explanation to the problem is a disgruntled employee that works half the week. Anyway directly PM'd Raja to come to the thread and help us out. I didn't have luck reaching him on the x99 support thread a couple weeks back but maybe he missed it. I think he is our only help to figure this stuff out. Asus technical support hasn't done anybody very good.


I tried to PM him some questions and he never responded. Ive aways gotten the sense Raja is a bit more filtered than some of the other hardware reps here.

Comes off as more corporate and less transparent. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## 7akata

It seems like this thread in particular, where I would think the most help is needed, seems to be void of anyone official now that all of these problems have arisen.


----------



## jsutter71

Just dropped a ton of money on water cooling equipment. Still have not decided on my pump and reservoir yet though. My wife's gonna kill me but it's my birthday in 4 days so what the hell.

EK-FC Titan X/GTX980 Ti Backplate - Black EK-FC-TITANX-BK-BP 3 $104.97
EK-Supremacy EVO Elite Edition CPU Waterblock - Intel 2011-3 EK-SUPREMACY-EVO-CSQ-NK-ELITE 1 $126.49
EK-CoolStream XE 120 (Single) EK-RAD-XE-120 1 $56.99
EK-CoolStream PE 480 (Quad) EK-RAD-PE-480 1 $89.95
EK-FC Titan X/GTX980 Ti Waterblock - Acetal
EK-FC Terminals (SLI/Crossfire)
EK-FC Terminal Triple Parallel - Acetal - $27.95
EK AC Fittings
12 x EK-ACF Compression Fitting 13/19mm (1/2 x 3/4") - Nickel - $77.88
EK-FC-TITANX-CA-EK-FC-TERMINAL-TRIPLE-PAR-AC-EK-ACF1319-NK 1 $219.82
EK-FC Titan X/GTX980 Ti Waterblock - Acetal EK-FC-TITANX-CA 2 $227.98
SATA 3.0 (6Gbit/s) Round Cable Straight to Right - 24" - Black OK24A3RK12 5 $18.75
Subtotal $844.95
Shipping & Handling $49.42
Additional Fees $21.40
Grand Total (Excl.Tax) $915.77
Tax $0.00
Grand Total (Incl.Tax) $915.77


----------



## renotse

EK is the best. Good choice.

don't forget your fans

http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> EK is the best. Good choice.
> 
> don't forget your fans
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/sgt120.html


I have collected numerous Noctua fans and was planning on using them. I"m all ears regarding reservoir and pump ideas. I was thinking about the Koolance RP-1250 but not sure. I will be cooling 3 980 Ti's and my CPU so I'm not sure if that reservoir is big enough. I will be using the quad rad mounted in the lower chamber and the single 120 rad just above the CPU. I'm open to all options.


----------



## renotse

I'm a fan of all d5 variants. I have an original swiftech that has been in flawless service for 6 years. I recently setup with an EK dual d5 and its a great pump and res combo, but for some reason they discontinued it. I did not have any real space constraints since my rig is a open tech station.

I am currently running triple AMD 7990s (4th one ready to add). My radiators are triple 480s in push. I've been folding on it pretty much non stop for 4 days and up to about 1m pts/day and the temps on the whole rig never hit 50c

here is a rendering of my water unit including rads and pump. I set it up so I can separate the water-works from the computing section via 2 quick connects. I use .750x.500 Tygon R3603 tubing because it takes a pretty tight bend without kinking.


----------



## Creator

Looks like the same pump top that I have that runs twin D5 pumps. They're great little pumps and nearly silent.


----------



## jsutter71

Ok. Settled on the pump and reservoir combination. Man this project got expensive. Almost another $500. Went with a duel pump design from EK and a 240 ml reservoir. The last decision now is what coolant to use. I have a few ideas though. Grand total for this upgrade cost $1381.90 U.S. I had to place this order directly from EK because I couldn't find the pump in stock anywhere else.

EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4 Nickel x1
Item# 3831109845264 $27.96 USD 1 $27.96 USD
EK-AF Angled 45° G1/4 Nickel x1
Item# 3831109845233 $12.98 USD 1 $12.98 USD
EK-AF Angled 2×45° G1/4 Nickel x1
Item# 3831109845295 $19.98 USD 1 $19.98 USD
EK-XTOP Dual DDC 3.2 PWM (incl. 2x pump) x1
Item# 3831109842980 $233.99 USD 1 $233.99 USD
EK-DDC Heatsink Housing - Nickel x1
Item# 3831109862667 $47.90 USD 1 $47.90 USD
EK-XTOP Dual DDC XRES Upgrade Link x1
Item# 3831109842973 $23.99 USD 1 $23.99 USD
EK-RES X3 150 x1
Item# 3831109841013 $54.99 USD 1 $54.99 USD
EK-RES X3 Holder 60mm (2pcs) x1
Item# 3831109841044 $5.49 USD 1 $5.49 USD
EK-UNI Holder 50/70 x1
Item# 3830046997715 $5.53 USD 1 $5.53 USD
Subtotal $432.81 USD
Shipping and handling $33.32 USD
Total $466.13 USD
Payment $466.13 USD


----------



## renotse

sounds like it will be an awesome setup.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Was able to OC my rig using AI Suite III. I tried a few times directly in the BIOS but didn't get a setup that was stable. i7-5960X, got it up to 4.375GHz with 1.250 core voltage. 125MHz strap and BCLK. I think the devil is in the other details though, and this is why I decided to try letting AI Suite do its thing to see what kinds of settings it arrived at. It was going higher, I had it up around 4.625 but I wanted to back off some and remain a bit conservative. It passes Asus ROG Realbench every time with 4.375.

Had fun with the RAM - Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 Predator. It works fine and posted on first boot with both rigs at stock settings, but have settled for 2333 for the clock rate for now. Will have to tweek/twiddle more. Getting a DRAM clock closer to 3000 has proven to be as "interesting" as it has been said to be.

One thing I'd really like to figure out is how to use adaptive voltages for cache and core voltages. Seems like that would be the best thing for longevity of the CPU rather than keeping voltage up above all the time (even when box isn't loaded). Has anyone gotten adaptive working? I still have some researching to do on this but if anyone has a quick/easy pointer on it or a good bookmark to share I'd definitely appreciate that.

Thanks,
PharaohsPaw

PS: Getting ready to start a shizzle storm with EVGA over the GTX970's and try to get them to replace our 4 GTX970's (2 in each rig) with 2 980Ti classifieds.


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Was able to OC my rig using AI Suite III. I tried a few times directly in the BIOS but didn't get a setup that was stable. i7-5960X, got it up to 4.375GHz with 1.250 core voltage. 125MHz strap and BCLK. I think the devil is in the other details though, and this is why I decided to try letting AI Suite do its thing to see what kinds of settings it arrived at. It was going higher, I had it up around 4.625 but I wanted to back off some and remain a bit conservative. It passes Asus ROG Realbench every time with 4.375.
> 
> Had fun with the RAM - Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 Predator. It works fine and posted on first boot with both rigs at stock settings, but have settled for 2333 for the clock rate for now. Will have to tweek/twiddle more. Getting a DRAM clock closer to 3000 has proven to be as "interesting" as it has been said to be.
> 
> One thing I'd really like to figure out is how to use adaptive voltages for cache and core voltages. Seems like that would be the best thing for longevity of the CPU rather than keeping voltage up above all the time (even when box isn't loaded). Has anyone gotten adaptive working? I still have some researching to do on this but if anyone has a quick/easy pointer on it or a good bookmark to share I'd definitely appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks,
> PharaohsPaw
> 
> PS: Getting ready to start a shizzle storm with EVGA over the GTX970's and try to get them to replace our 4 GTX970's (2 in each rig) with 2 980Ti classifieds.


Good choice on vid cards! Your problems are the same as mine on the board. It can't control proper voltage and fails at bios post. It's possible to OC using AIsuite3 though and post correctly. AIsuite3 is adaptive or should be, that's why the OC is able to post bios. Typically it posts for 3.9Ghz and ramps us as necessary with voltage in Windows. Unless you get a new board, I'd recommend starting in AIsuite 3 and upping your cpu multiplier in bios if needed. Adaptive is the only way I can OC without bootfailure. It's part of the boards problem.

On another note, pretty clear Raja is ignoring my posts and PM. Haven't heard anything. Asus continues to ignore on all fronts.


----------



## jsutter71

Just snagged a Samsung SM951 512GB NVME version SSD for $340.14 U.S. shipping included from Flexxmemory in the UK. Cheaper then Macmall. Not a bad deal. They had 21 in stock when I placed the order if anyone is interested. Here's the link.

1 x Samsung SM951 512GB M.2 NGFF PCIe Gen3 8Gb/s x4 Solid state drive SSD (2280) (MZVPV512HDGL-00000), OEM, NVME
$329.86
Subtotal: $329.86
Shipping: $10.28
Grand Total: $340.14

http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/solid-state-drives-ssd/samsung-sm951-512gb-m-2-ngff-pcie-gen3-8gb-s-x4-solid-state-drive-ssd-2280-mzvpv512hdgl-00000-oem-nvme/


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just snagged a Samsung SM951 512GB NVME version SSD for $340.14 U.S. shipping included from Flexxmemory in the UK. Cheaper then Macmall. Not a bad deal. They had 21 in stock when I placed the order if anyone is interested. Here's the link.
> 
> 1 x Samsung SM951 512GB M.2 NGFF PCIe Gen3 8Gb/s x4 Solid state drive SSD (2280) (MZVPV512HDGL-00000), OEM, NVME
> $329.86
> Subtotal: $329.86
> Shipping: $10.28
> Grand Total: $340.14
> 
> http://www.flexxmemory.co.uk/solid-state-drives-ssd/samsung-sm951-512gb-m-2-ngff-pcie-gen3-8gb-s-x4-solid-state-drive-ssd-2280-mzvpv512hdgl-00000-oem-nvme/


This board support NVME m2 SSD? You can boot win10 from it?


----------



## jsutter71

Yes. I already have a Intel 750 PCIe SSD in my 7th PCIe slot which is NVME and I'm running Windows 10 from it.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just snagged a Samsung SM951 512GB NVME version SSD for $340.14 U.S. shipping included from Flexxmemory in the UK. Cheaper then Macmall. Not a bad deal. They had 21 in stock when I placed the order if anyone is interested. Here's the link.
> 
> 1 x Samsung SM951 512GB M.2 NGFF PCIe Gen3 8Gb/s x4 Solid state drive SSD (2280) (MZVPV512HDGL-00000), OEM, NVME
> $329.86
> Subtotal: $329.86
> Shipping: $10.28
> Grand Total: $340.14


That's a sweet deal. My 256 Gb SM951 ACHI cost me $250. I guess that's the price that early adopter pays. When I bought mine 6 moths ago, the one you just bought was a rumor.

BTW I got mine to boot my X99E-ws . It was a little challenging, but I'm not used to UEFI


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> That's a sweet deal. My 256 Gb SM951 ACHI cost me $250. I guess that's the price that early adopter pays. When I bought mine 6 moths ago, the one you just bought was a rumor.
> 
> BTW I got mine to boot my X99E-ws . It was a little challenging, but I'm not used to UEFI


Challenging? It would have been easier to split the atom with something in my kitchen drawer...it was worth it though







SM 951 & X99 E-WS rules


----------



## rbbunmc

I continue to lose hope for future X99-E WS (USB3.0) support... A couple retailers are no longer selling it and in search of a long awaited bios... X99-E WS is no longer listed on Asus Support Site









http://www.asus.com/us/search/results.aspx?SearchKey=x99-e%20ws


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> I continue to lose hope for future X99-E WS (USB3.0) support... A couple retailers are no longer selling it and in search of a long awaited bios... X99-E WS is no longer listed on Asus Support Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/search/results.aspx?SearchKey=x99-e%20ws


Maybe your page didn't properly load.

http://www.asus.com/us/support/Product-Search/?keyword=x99-e%20ws


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Maybe your page didn't properly load.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/support/Product-Search/?keyword=x99-e%20ws


weirdness... well thats good


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Good choice on vid cards! Your problems are the same as mine on the board. It can't control proper voltage and fails at bios post. It's possible to OC using AIsuite3 though and post correctly. AIsuite3 is adaptive or should be, that's why the OC is able to post bios. Typically it posts for 3.9Ghz and ramps us as necessary with voltage in Windows. Unless you get a new board, I'd recommend starting in AIsuite 3 and upping your cpu multiplier in bios if needed. Adaptive is the only way I can OC without bootfailure. It's part of the boards problem.
> 
> On another note, pretty clear Raja is ignoring my posts and PM. Haven't heard anything. Asus continues to ignore on all fronts.


Yeah it's a shame. "Silent treatment".

It's a bit of a quandary. Everywhere I've read trying to find info about OC'ing w/Asus or otherwise says don't use software, it's for noobs. Yet the only detailed success stories I've found out there using this board and CPU are using AI Suite III, and it seems to be a given that you will not be able to get an OC set in the BIOS that will allow you to POST. Which is exactly what I saw.

I started off simply setting the XMP switch on (since I have DDR4-3000 and expected needing a 125MHz Strap & BCLK). That works, but if you start messing with anything, and I do mean anything, it isn't even going to POST, much less boot into Windows. I did find a guy on another forum (TPU) with this board, CPU, DDR4-3000 RAM, and a very sexy looking watercooled build who, while he ended up using AI Suite III to accomplish his goals, it's interesting that he disabled the XMP switch and his DRAM freq is 1199.8 (ie, 1200) and CPURAM multiplier of 1:18. DDR2400 I guess that would be. With a 44x multiplier of a 100MHz Bus speed he gets 4.4GHz.

Having seen what AI Suite 3 set up, at least what the cutesy GUI will show you, I feel like it might be worth another go at doing it in the BIOS, if I can get all those things set properly. Maybe it will work.

This is kind of interesting since I've been reading about Asus owners (not just this board but other X99 boards too) having problems frying their CPU's lately. Having XMP enabled seems to be a common denominator among almost all of them, but voltage was being pushed to around 1.8V - 1.9V seen in POST. This makes me want to turn XMP off and LEAVE it off.

I run Linux when I'm not gaming, so it would be nice to be able to get OC working via BIOS since I don't have an AI Suite III for Linux.









Ay, yaye-yaye....

Cheers


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Was able to OC my rig using AI Suite III. I tried a few times directly in the BIOS but didn't get a setup that was stable. i7-5960X, got it up to 4.375GHz with 1.250 core voltage. 125MHz strap and BCLK. I think the devil is in the other details though, and this is why I decided to try letting AI Suite do its thing to see what kinds of settings it arrived at. It was going higher, I had it up around 4.625 but I wanted to back off some and remain a bit conservative. It passes Asus ROG Realbench every time with 4.375.
> 
> One thing I'd really like to figure out is how to use adaptive voltages for cache and core voltages. Seems like that would be the best thing for longevity of the CPU rather than keeping voltage up above all the time (even when box isn't loaded). Has anyone gotten adaptive working? I still have some researching to do on this but if anyone has a quick/easy pointer on it or a good bookmark to share I'd definitely appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks,
> PharaohsPaw


I'm currently doing 4.5G OC @ peak 1.3V core 24/7 stable *with adaptive Vcore* (0.8-1.3V). No CPU Strap adjustments. 4.6G OC is Ok too but not for 24/7. Asus ROG Realbench test passes Ok. My RAM is G.SKILL F4-2800C15Q2-64GRK and I currently use 2x Titan X (Asus). This is my workbench setup (haven't moved the system into the case yet), so I'd expect stable 4.6-4.7G OC @ <1.3V core once I have moved the system to the much better water cooling in the actual case.

I discovered that you need to use "per core" multipliers for the CPU Core Ratio setting in order to make adaptive voltage to work, even though you're using the same multiplier for each core (using "all cores" effectively prevents the CPU to adapt its voltage to the load. I don't know why.) An easy way to try this out is to run first the Asus AI 5-way optimization as a basis (up to the limit), and then tweak your way ahead from there on.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Getting my new 5960X this week, can`t wait









Anyone pushed the vrm`s on this board yet? I guess i will try up to 1.45V on `suicide runs``. The X99-S from Asus did shutdowns at that voltages, heck it did it even at 1.3V.









What are people using for 24/7 overclocks in here if i might ask?









Cheers!


----------



## Halogamer2145

I'm planning on building a new PC later this month. Would you guys say to avoid this board? I would rather not go with the Rampage V because I don't like the color. Can the problems with this board be avoided for the most part? Does the 3.1 version support the Intel 750 SSD M.2?


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halogamer2145*
> 
> I'm planning on building a new PC later this month. Would you guys say to avoid this board? I would rather not go with the Rampage V because I don't like the color. Can the problems with this board be avoided for the most part? Does the 3.1 version support the Intel 750 SSD M.2?


Absolutely the problems can be avoided. Just run your memory at 2133 and stock or very light OC on CPU. I have been running it for 6 months without a hitch. not one glitch. I water cool and give it clean stable power. Ran 24/7 folding for a while.

I have SM951 M2 boot drive and 6- 79xx Tahiti GPU, 32GB G-skill Ddr4


----------



## Halogamer2145

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Absolutely the problems can be avoided. Just run your memory at 2133 and stock or very light OC on CPU. I have been running it for 6 months without a hitch. not one glitch. I water cool and give it clean stable power. Ran 24/7 folding for a while.
> 
> I have SM951 M2 boot drive and 6- 79xx Tahiti GPU, 32GB G-skill Ddr4


OK, thanks. I'm still not sure if the Intel 750 will work in the 3.1 board though since it uses NVME. Do they have a driver out for that yet?


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halogamer2145*
> 
> OK, thanks. I'm still not sure if the Intel 750 will work in the 3.1 board though since it uses NVME. Do they have a driver out for that yet?


Read up-thread. jsutter71 is using the Intel NVME drive. He also has acquired a Samsung SM951 NVME drive. I don't know if his MB is the 3.0 or 3.1 usb version but I expect if NVME is supported on the 3.0 MB then it stands to reason they would support it on the 3.1 ver


----------



## WSCrunchBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halogamer2145*
> 
> OK, thanks. I'm still not sure if the Intel 750 will work in the 3.1 board though since it uses NVME. Do they have a driver out for that yet?


I've been running the Intel 1.2Tb 750 AIC on my X99 E WS/USB3.1 board for several months now. No problems. The latest BIOS also supports the Hyper kit for the 2.5" version.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Read up-thread. jsutter71 is using the Intel NVME drive. He also has acquired a Samsung SM951 NVME drive. I don't know if his MB is the 3.0 or 3.1 usb version but I expect if NVME is supported on the 3.0 MB then it stands to reason they would support it on the 3.1 ver


I've used the NVME boot drive on both the USB 3.0 and USB 3.1 version of this board with no issues. I'm still waiting for the SM951 NVME from Flexx Ram to arrive. It was shipped last week from GB so hopefully today or tomorrow. At the moment I have my PC completely disassembled while I'm installing all my liquid cooling equipment. Yesterday it took me 2 hours to take apart my 3 980Ti's and install the water blocks and back plates. I love all the extra space between the cards now and BONUS, I have direct access to the M.2 slot now without having to remove the 3rd card. This also allows me to use the hyper kit so I can reclaim my 7th PCIe slot for adding a 4th 980Ti. I was thinking about doing this anyways with the new SM951, but wanted something with more capacity.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I'm currently doing 4.5G OC @ peak 1.3V core 24/7 stable *with adaptive Vcore* (0.8-1.3V). No CPU Strap adjustments. 4.6G OC is Ok too but not for 24/7. Asus ROG Realbench test passes Ok. My RAM is G.SKILL F4-2800C15Q2-64GRK and I currently use 2x Titan X (Asus). This is my workbench setup (haven't moved the system into the case yet), so I'd expect stable 4.6-4.7G OC @ <1.3V core once I have moved the system to the much better water cooling in the actual case.
> 
> I discovered that you need to use "per core" multipliers for the CPU Core Ratio setting in order to make adaptive voltage to work, even though you're using the same multiplier for each core (using "all cores" effectively prevents the CPU to adapt its voltage to the load. I don't know why.) An easy way to try this out is to run first the Asus AI 5-way optimization as a basis (up to the limit), and then tweak your way ahead from there on.


Thanks WillyK. So you're doing 100 BCLK and strap, and just multiplier and volts OC it sounds like?

I had started going down the 100MHz road and AI Suite III hit problems and backed off at a lower level (3.9GHz / 39x is where it brought me to IIRC). I wanted to try 100MHz because of some stuff I've read about multiple people with Asus boards frying their 5960X's with excessive voltage at reboot/boot time (1.9V core voltage I think it was that some saw booting into bios), and Asus not really doing anything helpful about it. But that using 125 and XMP switch seemed to be a common denominator.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Anybody know anything about the 1301 BIOS they just released today?

I never tried the 1201, only thing I found anyone saying about it was that the one guy here couldn't update his board to it and it seemed to make a mess of things.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Anybody know anything about the 1301 BIOS they just released today?
> 
> I never tried the 1201, only thing I found anyone saying about it was that the one guy here couldn't update his board to it and it seemed to make a mess of things.


X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1301 release.
1. Improve compatibility with PIKE 2108.
2. Change the default setting in BIOS: "DRCT" item to "Disabled".
3. Improve PLX bridges compatibility.
File Size 6.18 MBytes update


----------



## jsutter71

It would be nice if they would release the Windows 10 drivers sometime this year.

If anyone wants to see, I started a build log and my progress with my water cooling project.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1572340/watercooling-my-silverstone-tj11/0_50


----------



## pharaohspaw

BTW if anybody has any words of wisdom dealing with EVGA to try to get them to take some responsibility for GTX970's being crappy on so many levels (can't run current/recent drivers w/o 2-3 different kinds of regular blackscreens, the crashes, the 3.5GB memory issues, horizontal tearing, etc.) and having them offer something better than just "letting us" pay again via step-up program to upgrade 2 of the GTX970's we just bought about a month ago, I'd love to hear it. We bought one more each of the GTX970 SC and GTX970 FTW+ to match what my wife and I had in our boxes to try to get better performance but we still had all the problems.

EVGA is saying, they will "let us" step up from the ones we bought at the end of July, ie, pay the difference between what we paid for the 2nd GTX 970 SC to match my wife's card (which, the match is because the GTX970 SC is what they sent her to replace a GTX 680 FTW she had a problem with in May which started this whole GTX970 adventure for us), and pay the difference between what we paid for the 2nd GTX 970 FTW+ I bought for my machine at end of July (I bought my 1st GTX970 FTW+ just after she got her headache warranty replacement).

What we WANT to do is send all 4 of these boat anchors back to EVGA and get 2 980Ti Classified's to replace them. I can understand and not have a problem with having to pay some token/reasonable amount because 1 of the 4 cards was a warranty replacement for a 3 year old GTX680 FTW, but we have already spent over $1K buying 3 more GTX970's which all have the same kinds of problems (some of them described previously/recently in this thread). But they are acting like they are doing us a favor letting us pay AGAIN to upgrade 2 of those 4 to 980Ti Classified's. *We wouldn't even be trying to get different Nvidia cards if the GTX970's weren't such POS's.* *Why should we have to pay AGAIN to get out from under them? But that's all they're offering.* Otherwise we can send the 970's in for RMA and we will get 970's back.

Smug bastages. What I see is them failing to take any responsibility for having defective products out there and expecting US to pay for the 970's design/product screwups for the "privilege" of getting a different product that doesn't have those particular problems. They treat us like all we're trying to do is get something for free when we have paid for EVERYTHING up to this point.

The "free upgrade" on the RMA of our GTX680 FTW to a GTX970 SC was NOT an upgrade. We thought that was nice of them to do at the time, but found the truth out over the next/last few months.


----------



## Blade Runner

My full cover waterblock turned up today, a real quality piece of engineering.

Should cool down those Plex chips.

[I


----------



## pharaohspaw

Blade Runner -- curious -- how long did you have to wait for yours?

Thanks


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> My full cover waterblock turned up today, a real quality piece of engineering.
> 
> Should cool down those Plex chips.


Wow, looks great!


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Blade Runner -- curious -- how long did you have to wait for yours?
> 
> Thanks


3 months but I was kept up to date with regular emails.

They were moving during this time too so that did not help.

Not sure what the manufacture/ delivery time is now, it would be worth asking, Marc is a nice bloke.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Anybody know anything about the 1301 BIOS they just released today?
> 
> I never tried the 1201, only thing I found anyone saying about it was that the one guy here couldn't update his board to it and it seemed to make a mess of things.


I've been running 1201 since Asus released it. No problems (never noticed much difference neither). I haven't plugged in RAID cards and other HW yet, so my setup is very basic today (2x Titan X is all I have on the PCIe bus).

Haven't tried 1301 yet, but I guess I'll give it a try now. I don't tend to upgrade BIOS indefinitely but this board's BIOS has been developing slowly and I don't think it's mature enough yet to settle for one of these early versions (in my opinion).


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It would be nice if they would release the Windows 10 drivers sometime this year.
> 
> If anyone wants to see, I started a build log and my progress with my water cooling project.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1572340/watercooling-my-silverstone-tj11/0_50


Cool setup, man! Congrats









I've been running Win10 for over a month now without any problems. I'm not sure what drivers you're looking for, but I can recommend the driveragent.com (I've been using it the past 10-15 years). No driver provider is bulletproof (99.9%) so always recheck the drivers suggestions you're getting. Yet, I've never experienced any serious problems with these guys. On the contrary. I find it very practical and useful. If you're not using them already, you may wish to give it a try (NOTE: It's not a free service - which I think is a good thing! Very reasonable pricing though, in my opinion.)


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> 3 months but I was kept up to date with regular emails.
> 
> They were moving during this time too so that did not help.
> 
> Not sure what the manufacture/ delivery time is now, it would be worth asking, Marc is a nice bloke.


My blocks took about 3 months to deliver too this spring (and they weren't moving then). I've had a few chats with Marc (the LE owner), and he is not interested in changing the production line. Everything is manufactured more or less manually, and he is dependent on other companies for certain services (e.g. the nickel processing) which contributes further to the extensive manufacturing time (the sub-suppliers never know what, when and how many units they'll get from Marc so...).

I can understand Marc though. He is a niche operator and his game is only manufacturing exclusive parts, typically by request. Not mass production. Expanding his business doesn't make much sense in this context and it's risky too. So I guess that waiting a couple of months more is worthwhile for rare parts that no other company is providing. Furthermore, you can even order your own unique parts there for a reasonable price! (There've been some incidents around this particular service in the past though, so I can't really recommend it. However if you're desperate enough... it's an unique oportunity!)


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Anybody know anything about the 1301 BIOS they just released today? I never tried the 1201, only thing I found anyone saying about it was that the one guy here couldn't update his board to it and it seemed to make a mess of things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> X99-E WS Formal BIOS 1301 release.
> 1. Improve compatibility with PIKE 2108.
> 2. Change the default setting in BIOS: "DRCT" item to "Disabled".
> 3. Improve PLX bridges compatibility.
> File Size 6.18 MBytes update


I installed 1301 and amazingly it works







. Decryption of what it upgrades:
1. PIKE 2108 is Asus SAS RAID card
2. DRCT is DirectKey button, when disabled the system will power on/off when this key is pressed.
When enabled the system powers on and goes directly to BIOS when the Reset button is pressed.
Reset button should be connected to the DRCT header on board.
3. PLX compatibility - no idea. Compatibility with what?


----------



## ksharps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> If you read conversations between WillyK and me, we had similar problems and my review of forums has uncovered *the problem is more widespread than consumers realize. The problem is related to RAM slots on these boards and affecting many users.* In theory, this is a great board so I wouldn't recommend avoiding to purchase it, but when you do *immediately run the ASUS PC diagnostic tool and see if you get an RTC failure*. If you do return the board to seller within 30 day window. If you have a board, run this test and if you get the failure send it to ASUS for RMA immediately as mine has now been listed for 5 days as "product received" and supposedly can take 30 days for RMA processing, which is killing my ability to process leukemia data. Anyway good luck to everyone with effected boards, *the problem is obvious if you have trouble overclocking with XMP, or with a strap above 100*. I am not sure if the problem extends to the 3.1 model, but I'd probably check if you own one. It won't stop me from purchasing ASUS has they still make the best products out there, but I think this board is going to prove a defect fail that requires many people to get replacements. I realize this claim may seem controversial, but the issue has presented itself to enough members in the short time since the release of this product, so I think it should be brought to attention to help other buyers and potential buyers. The board works great without XMP overclocking or with overclocking at 100 strap.


I got the same exact issue. I bought G.skill 3200mhz ram for my Asus Rampage V Extreme board. Not the same exact board and was unable to use xmp at an overclock of 4.4ghz for my 5960x. I ran the Asus PC diagnostics tool as I was concerned about an BSOD error that i got stating an IRQL not less or equal to error to check for motherboard stuff, although i think i supplied to little voltage of 1.215 at 4.4ghz after running aida 64 for a few hours. Anyway got the RTC test failing on me.I wonder now according the discussion made in this thread if I have a defect of this MOBO also. Its been past 30 days but i still got the warranty and bought it from newegg. Im just a bit angry as i put everything together and put my h110igtx on with factory applied thermal paste perfectly giving me low cpu temps.

Specs btw:
Mobo: Asus Rampage V Extreme X99 (overclock panel and usb 3.1 included)
Corsair 540 Air case
CPU: 5960x stock speed atm
RAM: 32gb g.skill 3200mhz ddr4 quad channel
GPU's: 3x titan x hybrid
cpu cooler: h110igtx
psu: 1600w evga supernova t2
ssd: samsung 850 pro 1tb
OS: win 10 pro 64bit

What should I do? RMA it? Just dont feel like going through the hassle having to take out all my titan x graphics card unscrew everything and having to apply my own thermal paste which will never be as perfect as corsair factory applied spread. At the same time i bought memory capable of doing 3200mhz with a good oveclocked cpu and im unable to use it.


----------



## ksharps

Got it to pass!!! Downloaded the new chipset driver from asus that came out 5 days ago and installed and retested and the RTC passed. Im so happy!!!

Anyone else having this issue on Win 10 on asus ramapge v extreme. Try installnig the new chipset driver and it will probably be resolved

Never mind: now it says it failed again. I honestly dont know if i trust this tool


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> 3 months but I was kept up to date with regular emails.
> 
> They were moving during this time too so that did not help.
> 
> Not sure what the manufacture/ delivery time is now, it would be worth asking, Marc is a nice bloke.


Thanks to both of you who responded.

There's a part of me that would prefer to get the full-block cooler to cool the PXH and PLX? (SLI bridge chips) cool, VRM's etc. and not have to rely so much on air to keep them cool. The mostly-stock fan setup in the HAF-X is OK but not really a wind tunnel like my older Pharaoh rig (which isn't even OC'd). I'll have to do some searching around for project logs with good pics in a HAF-X and see what kinds of things people have done with them to fit more rad in.

I have a Corsair H110i GTX mounted inside the top of the case pushing/pulling air out through the top to cool the CPU. It looks like I could probably fit a decent size rad in the front behind the drive bays (but in front of the 980 Ti Classy) but not sure. Fitting fans AND a rad behind the drive bays might not be such a shoe-in.


----------



## kewopdecam

I got my RMA back, but I can't get this to read all 64gigs of ram. All 8 slots work, it just won't read the 64 together. It'll either 32 in slots 1, then if I put all 64, it reads 32 on slots 2.

Going to mess with it more later


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kewopdecam*
> 
> I got my RMA back, but I can't get this to read all 64gigs of ram. All 8 slots work, it just won't read the 64 together. It'll either 32 in slots 1, then if I put all 64, it reads 32 on slots 2.
> 
> Going to mess with it more later


Hahahahahaha. Yea me too. Waste of time. Never touched the board.


----------



## kewopdecam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> Hahahahahaha. Yea me too. Waste of time. Never touched the board.


I tried upping the voltage, memOK, and nothing worked. So then I just took all the ram out, hit CMOS, put them in one by one again and it worked!

So far, so good. With 64gbs I can't get them to run at 2800. So right now they're running at an odd 2500. That's the highest I can get it now. I probably could get 2666, but forget it. It's just a waste of time.


----------



## Rockrz

Is there a checklist of things to check on my Asus X99 Deluxe LGA Motherboard to make sure it is setup correctly?

I recently bought a PC with this mobo and I found out they installed a couple of fans backwards so the case had now exhaust, just all incoming.

So, with that in mind I'm thinking I may need to go thru and double check the work these guys did that assembled it seeing they failed to pay attention to simple details.

Plus, this will be good experience for me so I can learn more about this mobo.

If anyone has a check list or even a few ideas off the top of your head that should be checked I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## gasongasoff

Is anyone able to use the Thunderbolt EX II card on this motherboard? I can't seem to get it recognized in Windows 10 (it doesn't show up in device manager). I'm able to see the Intel Thunderbolt settings in BIOS, and I checked that the TB-header cable was also hooked up. I tried every single slow, including PCIE16_2.

Any ideas? Has it worked for anyone?


----------



## gideaen

Hello everyone. I'm coming late to the X99 party and just pulled the trigger on a 5960X (in a combo with a forgettable other-brand board that I plan to sell). I've been looking at this X99-E WS w/ USB 3.1 board and would like to ask the group:

1) What retailer you recommend to buy it from - who has given you the best support when it comes to issues or returns?

2) Memory recommendation for a 32GB 4x8GB kit @ 2800,3000, or 3200MHz. Yes, I know most benchmarks don't show a difference in many scenarios. After a full year of experience, I'd love to hear what people are recommending for stability, performance, and to support a great CPU overclock (hoping for ~4.5GHz). Ripjaws 4 are a little ugly for my taste.. would prefer black, blue or silver in a different design.

Build so far:
5960X (being shipped)
MSI X99A Gaming 7 ---> To be sold and replaced with X99-E WS U3.1
EVGA P2 1200 PSU
Swiftech H220X (borrowed from another build until I do custom WC)
VGA - tbd


----------



## JKad

Win 10 drivers are up on the Asus site.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> Win 10 drivers are up on the Asus site.


So what is new under W10 that wasn't in the W8.1 list?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> So what is new under W10 that wasn't in the W8.1 list?


Good question. Doesn't look like anything's changed.


----------



## Shattenjager

Hi.

I have a problem and I'm not very knowledgeable about these things. I have instability with my new X99 WS-E Xeon build. I am getting complete freezes requiring hard boot on recovering from sleep in windows 10 all the time, and occasional errors seen on booting up - overclocking failed. I am not overclocking.

I have two 16 GB RAM ECC modules installed, each bought separately, for a total of 32GB. The RAM is ECC Kingston RAM that is on the approved list on ASUS's website.

Would the RAM be a problem, given they were bought individually and not in a kit, as no 32GB kit is available?

The rest of the specs are:

INTEL Xeon E5-1650 v3
32 GB Kingston ECC RAM - 2 x 16 Kingston -- KVR21R15D4/16 16GB DDR4-2133 ECC/REG CL15 2 Skhynix H5AN4G4NMFR-TFC IDT 4RCD0124KC0ATG
Seasonic X650 PSU
Intel 750 w/ asus hyper kit
samsung evo pro ssd 1tb
MSI GTX 950 gaming
Noctua CPU cooler
Fractal R5 case

Temps idle in windows at around 41-42 according to Asus AI suite.
Fans on quiet profile

Thanks
Shatten


----------



## Shattenjager

I want to clarify that the overclock failed error is not seen on every bootup, only occasionally, and I haven't seen it for a while despite several restarts and boot ups.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> Win 10 drivers are up on the Asus site.


Good update. There are a couple of newer drivers though for those who may be interested.

*AUDIO* (Newer!)

Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7541 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Version 6.0.1.7541 / R2.79 (2015.06.25)
http://12244.wpc.azureedge.net/8012244/drivers/rtdrivers/pc/audio/0006-64bit_Win7_Win8_Win81_Win10_R279.exe

*LAN* (Newer!)

Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V20.2.4001.0 for Windows 10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Version 20.2.4001.0 (2015.06.25)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/lan/Intel_LAN_Win7-81_V20230010_Win10_V20240010.zip

The rest of the basic drivers seem up to date on the Asus DL site.

*MEI*
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V11.0.0.1155 for Windows 10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Version 11.0.0.1155 (2015.07.07)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/Driver/MEI.zip

*CHIPSET*
Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V10.0.27 for Windows 7/8/8.1/10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Version 10.0.27 (2015.05.05)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/Driver/Chipset.zip

*ASMEDIA* (SATA)
Asmedia SATA Controller Driver V3.1.6.0 for Windows 7/8/10 32bit&64bit(WHQL)
Version 3.1.6.0000 (2015.06.17)
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/Driver/Asmedia.zip

*IRST*
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology Driver Software V14.5.0.1081 for Windows 10 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Version 14.5.0.1081
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/Driver/IRST.zip
____________________________________________________________________

Many vendors are providing now separate drivers for Win10 (not old 8.x drivers in a new wrapping!) I've had some issues with Win 8.1 drivers (performance, hangups, etc.) that went away after updating with native Win10 drivers. It's only logical but for those in doubt, the genuine Win10 drivers are different since Win10 doesn't work like Win 8.x (different architecture).

Here's a peek preview of my current driver status - no issues whatsoever (so far).


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shattenjager*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I have a problem and I'm not very knowledgeable about these things. I have instability with my new X99 WS-E Xeon build. I am getting complete freezes requiring hard boot on recovering from sleep in windows 10 all the time, and occasional errors seen on booting up - overclocking failed. I am not overclocking.
> 
> I have two 16 GB RAM ECC modules installed, each bought separately, for a total of 32GB. The RAM is ECC Kingston RAM that is on the approved list on ASUS's website.
> 
> Would the RAM be a problem, given they were bought individually and not in a kit, as no 32GB kit is available?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Thanks
> Shatten


Your BIOS seems to be struggling with the initialization (going thru the motions in its post-sequence). Is it updated? "Overclocking failed" simply indicates that the BIOS is crashing when trying to check out some component/intrinsic function. It's a standard error message and it doesn't mean that you're overclocking anything (although the Asus Optimized Default BIOS setup is already slightly overclocked, if that's the configuration you're running).

You should watch the red LED Q-indicator for which 2-character code it is showing when your system halts. Look it up in the manual and draw logical conclusions if possible (the code is not always very precise, so you should review a couple of codes before/after as well, according to the order in the post-sequence).

You can try running different configurations (also with and without overclocking), starting with the most basic setup (no OC, everything auto, single RAM module) to see if the behavior changes and depending on how it changes when you manipulate different settings, you may gain useful information narrowing down the root cause. If you have additional PCIe cards (besides the GPU) remove these and see if it changes anything. Etc. etc.

Buying a complete RAM Kit ensuring that the RAM modules have been tested and validated together is always recommended. I don't know if your RAM is causing the problem, but using a mix of separate RAM modules is a general problem source on the long run. It doesn't matter that the RAM modules are of the same type (and even the same batch - but if they come from the same batch series the risk for potential RAM problems may be slightly lower). If you can replace the RAM with a coherent RAM Kit it is highly recommended even though this may not be the issue here.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## weinstein888

Funny story. I ordered a monoblock for the WS back in May. I then emailed him to change my mind and make it the two separate blocks. Long story short, somehow Google Translate didn't do its job and I ended up getting TWO sets of nickel-plated blocks. So I have two VREG blocks and two chipset blocks, both nickel/plexi without any logos...

Message me if you're interested in one of the sets. I ordered them back in freaking MAY, so if you wanted the same thing and were planning on ordering it from him, you're gonna be sitting around until around February in all likelihood.


----------



## Poppapete

WillyK,

"Here's a peek preview of my current driver status - no issues whatsoever (so far)."

Interested to know what you think of the Driverupdate software. I always thought it was a scam! Did you pay for it and how long have you been using it?


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Funny story. I ordered a monoblock for the WS back in May. I then emailed him to change my mind and make it the two separate blocks. Long story short, somehow Google Translate didn't do its job and I ended up getting TWO sets of nickel-plated blocks. So I have two VREG blocks and two chipset blocks, both nickel/plexi without any logos...
> 
> Message me if you're interested in one of the sets. I ordered them back in freaking MAY, so if you wanted the same thing and were planning on ordering it from him, you're gonna be sitting around until around February in all likelihood.


I am interested in the blocks. IM sent


----------



## zipo244

hi

i have a issue with my x99-e ws usb 3.1 motherboard. I am unable to mount my corsair h100i cooler because the holes of the lga socket are covered. which is going to be a problem considering im going custom cooling in the near future. so what do you guys suggest i do.


----------



## smicha

Guys,

I need your urgent help - will 16GB ddr4 dimms (4x16gb, total 64gb)
http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c14-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2a2400c14

work with 5960X on x99e-ws?

I am just about to place an order.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipo244*
> 
> hi
> 
> i have a issue with my x99-e ws usb 3.1 motherboard. I am unable to mount my corsair h100i cooler because the holes of the lga socket are covered. which is going to be a problem considering im going custom cooling in the near future. so what do you guys suggest i do.


That's because the board doesn't need holes. The socket 2011-V3 boards don't need a backplate. You just screw the mounting screws into the front of the board. I have used the h100 and many other closed loop coolers on this board. I looked at the Asus manual which is vague for CPU installation
Here is a explanation video


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> WillyK,
> 
> "Here's a peek preview of my current driver status - no issues whatsoever (so far)."
> 
> Interested to know what you think of the Driverupdate software. I always thought it was a scam! Did you pay for it and how long have you been using it?


Yes, I'm paying a modest fee to DriverAgent for using it and I find it very useful. Note that I'm using DriverAgent exclusively. There are several similar services out there and I've tried some of the others with mixed experiences.

DriverAgent is a very cheap service in general, and even more so considering the value you're getting for your buck (in my opinion). I've been using it for over 10 years now and I'm pretty satisfied with it (obviously). Note that I'm still using the "old" (web based) version of the service and not the software tool version to be installed locally on your PC that DriverAgent launched a couple of years ago (I simply didn't like it).

The key advantage with this service in my view is that it's providing me with a single point of control to monitor the driver status and point me to possible updates, both recommended and alternatives, also providing a basic installation help. It's not for rookies, however, and _you need to understand what you're doing_. That's actually what I like best with this service - it lets me stay in control as much as I want. Many of the similar tools will only provide an automated driver update with a proprietary driver download (you can't use it manually) without involving you at all. This is potentially dangerous and could end up in a terrible mess. Drivers in a system are often interrelated and you know how hard can be to get the right set of drivers for a specific system configuration even when done by professionals. So I never trusted any automated tools for driver update.

If you want to try out the DriverAgent, keep in mind that it's pointing out the right drivers based on your HW and the drivers that you already are using and not necessarily the MB model and such. It always suggests two alternative downloads - one from the DriverAgent's own driver DB, and the other one from the best "original" source (e.g. Asus). _I've downloaded many times Asus drivers published for different Asus motherboards (!) but for the same type of HW that I have (e.g. chipset, LAN, SATA, etc.)._ It has always worked for me and it's entirely up to you to decide if you want to install any given driver or not. You may even review and consider alternative drivers at will.

Asus is always late and never up to date on drivers, and there are many other drivers in your system that Asus don't care about at all. Finding the right most updated drivers for your system is a pretty tedious and time consuming task. DriverAgent saves me tons of time and effort in this respect. It's not perfect but it's as good as it gets. I've experienced a few misses (newer drivers that DriverAgent didn't know about) and 3-4 wrong driver suggestions over the 10+ years I've been using it, but that's actually an amazing service quality seen from a real life perspective.

I'm currently running 5 systems (very different HW configurations), so without the DriverAgent it would have been a solid part time job to maintain their drivers regularly. But even if you only have a single PC to care about, it would still help you to eliminate potential driver "holes" and save you a lot of time around tracing relevant driver updates (which is rarely a fun activity). That's my 2c about this topic anyway.


----------



## Poppapete

WillyK,

Thank you for the detailed review. I will give DriverAgent a go.


----------



## gasongasoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I need your urgent help - will 16GB ddr4 dimms (4x16gb, total 64gb)
> http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-lpx-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c14-memory-kit-black-cmk32gx4m2a2400c14
> 
> work with 5960X on x99e-ws?
> 
> I am just about to place an order.


Probably. I have the Vengeance LPX 16GB sticks in 2666 C16 and they work fine at 16GB x 8 = 128GB. Running at 2400 C15. Much cheaper than ordering a 128GB kit.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasongasoff*
> 
> Probably. I have the Vengeance LPX 16GB sticks in 2666 C16 and they work fine at 16GB x 8 = 128GB. Running at 2400 C15. Much cheaper than ordering a 128GB kit.


Is the 128GB working with 5960X?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hello guys! Big question here!

I am thinking about a third 980 that will be under air (unlike my other two under water) but 3-way 8x work in this config, and/or will the gpu cooler be touching the usb front panel plugs and frontpanel power/reset etc plugs making it not fit somehow? The card is Evga 980 SC ACX










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cheers!









EDIT: Do i need to plug in a extra 6 pin to the pci-e power on the motherboard on 3-way sli? No need to when referring to the manual, only with 4 card or more.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Is the 128GB working with 5960X?


This is bit fuzzy issue since apparently nobody tested it with 8x16GB RAM modules but ASRock motherboards similar to the X99-E WS have listed support for the 128GB RAM:

_Supports Quad Channel DDR4 3200+(OC), with maximum capacity up to 128GB_

On the other hand the X99-E WS mobo surely works with the 128 GB ECC RAM and Xeon processor since I am running this configuration. ECC is supported only by Xeon processors.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This is bit fuzzy issue since apparently nobody tested it with 8x16GB RAM modules but ASRock motherboards similar to the X99-E WS have listed support for the 128GB RAM:
> 
> _Supports Quad Channel DDR4 3200+(OC), with maximum capacity up to 128GB_
> 
> On the other hand the X99-E WS mobo surely works with the 128 GB ECC RAM and Xeon processor since I am running this configuration. ECC is supported only by Xeon processors.


Thanks. I am aware of xeon and ecc support. The thing is that intel specs for 5960X says 'up to 64 GB' of RAM...


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Thanks. I am aware of xeon and ecc support. The thing is that intel specs for 5960X says 'up to 64 GB' of RAM...


Yes, this is known standard fact. Question is if the specs were done when the were no 16GB DDR4 RAM sticks so they just put 'up to 64GB'. ASRock mobos state 128GB RAM support so it could be Asus mobos supports it too. Unfortunately it looks Asus support will never provide answer for anything which is beyond written in the specs. Testing by itself would be very interesting but potential hassle with returning components. Finally, at 128GB the ECC RAM+Xeon is very reasonable proposition, this is the amount where the ECC RAM should be used.


----------



## jsutter71

My system has been down for the last 3 weeks so I haven't had the opportunity to download or install the new Win 10 drivers. I'm wondering if the driver updates have fixed the RTC error.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Well i bought the 980 anyhow, Hope it fits...


----------



## buttercreamt

So...... To sum up....

Well..... Not an hour ago I was about to push the buy button on a ws-e x99 board but for needing information on hyperkit specs/details etc etc ...

Not being a serial overclocker I wouldn't have normally joined but would have read through a few reviews etc...

I was looking for a more validated stable kind of board that was well engineered for workstation uses. I have been using a dell precision for the last few years and it is an ISV certified machine. I thought when the word validation is used it means kind of the same thing... This post has stopped me in my tracks. I am more than willing to get my hands dirty in configuring and learning as I always have but only if there is a healthy chance of the board actually working, not maybe...

Can anyone actually put this in perspective for me... Is this board at this time really floored as I'm led to believe. Are there actually serious problems here, a large run of faulty boards? I haven't the time to get an overall perspective on this with regard other x99 chipsets incarnations and I'm sure some people on here would do a better job than me. Is the ROG at the same stage of development etc etc ? Are there really people out there with non functioning motherboards with serious problems that can't be solved yet... Anyone care to sum up the actual situation as it stands in there opinion.

I've spent a lot of time thinking about the hardware I wanted mostly assuming the brands I've been looking at get the job done. Only by chance did I stumble across this thread and considering how late in the day I did find it it would be really useful to hear a conclusion at this point in time.

Thanks for reading and please bear in mind this post is only because I had made my mind up to buy this board and feel things are incomplete (in more ways than one)

Thanks butter


----------



## newtrino

Thanks for this post. I've read all 2060 posts on this thread, and am trying to answer the same question: *Is this a good board or not?!* I'm not a serious overclocker, but would like X16/X16/X16/X16 and support for 128gb ram.


----------



## Creator

I think we all purchased this board expecting it to be the ultimate workstation board. And I think the general result has been disappointing. Everyone seems to have had some issue with their board at one point or another. How bad the issue is varies. Mine for example seems to have issues reading all 8 DIMMs at once. Nor can the memory overclock to beyond 2666 when I've got 32gb installed. But luckily for me, my work isn't RAM intensive or need a lot of memory, so it's not a big deal. Because other than that, it's been solid handling an overclocked 5960x and three power hungry Titans.

Newer versions may have had issues resolved, but it seems difficult to determine because less people seem to be buying X99 these days.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I think we all purchased this board expecting it to be the ultimate workstation board. And I think the general result has been disappointing. Everyone seems to have had some issue with their board at one point or another. How bad the issue is varies. Mine for example seems to have issues reading all 8 DIMMs at once. Nor can the memory overclock to beyond 2666 when I've got 32gb installed. But luckily for me, my work isn't RAM intensive or need a lot of memory, so it's not a big deal. Because other than that, it's been solid handling an overclocked 5960x and three power hungry Titans.
> 
> Newer versions may have had issues resolved, but it seems difficult to determine because less people seem to be buying X99 these days.


My rev is bought on release has been problem free for me at least, Used a 5820K and now a 5960X. I think it`s a good board, for for what its worth i am only overclocking/benchmarking and some.gaming


----------



## Torgos

Rookie question:I just 'finished' assembling my computer, and it turns on with no beeps, but my monitor throws a "No DVI signal error". I installed my Titan X hybrid card in the fourth PCI slot down from the motherboard; I avoided putting it in the first because it was 1.) hard to fit in without smacking up against the CPU cooler, 2.) hitting the metal bar that extends up from the metal square with the ASUS logo, and 3.) a pain to insert the back fan power cable over it. The GPU's cooling fan seems to be running, so it's getting power.

Does the GPU need to be put in a different slot to be recognized when boot up, or am I facing a different problem?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## smicha

A first gpu has to be in the first pcie slot - closest to a cpu or at least try the second 16x slot (5th slot from top). Read the manual how PCI speed is propagated.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> A first gpu has to be in the first pcie slot - closest to a cpu


Shouldn't have to be in slot 1. May not fit there if you have a big air cooler. With this board any slot will give X16 except if you are using the m.2 maybe!


----------



## smicha

Yes - I edited my post


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> A first gpu has to be in the first pcie slot - closest to a cpu or at least try the second 16x slot (5th slot from top). Read the manual how PCI speed is propagated.


It will vary from board to board where the first and subsequent GPU have to go. Usually, the first x16 long slot has to get the first GPU but, on some boards, it doesn't matter and on some others, it actually has to be the second one. As smicha said, read your manual to see where the GPU has to go or if there are alternatives.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It will vary from board to board where the first and subsequent GPU have to go. Usually, the first x16 long slot has to get the first GPU but, on some boards, it doesn't matter and on some others, it actually has to be the second one. As smicha said, read your manual to see where the GPU has to go or if there are alternatives.


Since this thread is about ASUS X99-E WS (USB 3.0 & 3.1) can we confirm that on this board does it matter if a GPU is not in slot 1 can we get video from that card?

I assume you can but don't know for sure!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> It will vary from board to board where the first and subsequent GPU have to go. Usually, the first x16 long slot has to get the first GPU but, on some boards, it doesn't matter and on some others, it actually has to be the second one. As smicha said, read your manual to see where the GPU has to go or if there are alternatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread is about ASUS X99-E WS (USB 3.0 & 3.1) can we confirm that on this board does it matter if a GPU is not in slot 1 can we get video from that card?
> 
> I assume you can but don't know for sure!
Click to expand...

From what I read in the manual for this board, you have to put the GPU in the first slot.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Ehh, Damn this board... Got my third 980. installed it in slot6 (only one available) then second Gpu is in slot 4 and first gpu in slot 1. Second Gpu suddenly gets 8x at gen 1.1? instead of gen 3 8x.. Cpu is a 5960X.

Also, I can`t seem to control my Cpu or case fans anymore? Yesterday they ramped up to 100% and i can`t control dem og change speeds at all? *

*Much help is wanted, big appreciation given*


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ehh, Damn this board... Got my third 980. installed it in slot6 (only one available) then second Gpu is in slot 4 and first gpu in slot 1. Second Gpu suddenly gets 8x at gen 1.1? instead of gen 3 8x.. Cpu is a 5960X.
> 
> Also, I can`t seem to control my Cpu or case fans anymore? Yesterday they ramped up to 100% and i can`t control dem og change speeds at all? *
> 
> *Much help is wanted, big appreciation given*


It's a long shot, but assuming you're running BIOS 1301 and Nvidia driver 355.98 (Sep 22) for Windows 10 x64 (different than other Windows drivers), you might wanna check out / reset your SLI. It's been known that it may influence how the individual GPUs in a SLI behave in regards to HW resources etc. Probably it's not that, but it doesn't hurt to recheck this. Also make sure that the readings you're getting are true.

The fans behavior seems weird and one possibility is that your BIOS has corrupted or initiated some weird mode. I'd try to reload it (from USB) in Asus default mode. It might not help, but at least you'll be sure it's not that.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> It's a long shot, but assuming you're running BIOS 1301 and Nvidia driver 355.98 (Sep 22) for Windows 10 x64 (different than other Windows drivers), you might wanna check out / reset your SLI. It's been known that it may influence how the individual GPUs in a SLI behave in regards to HW resources etc. Probably it's not that, but it doesn't hurt to recheck this. Also make sure that the readings you're getting are true.


Hey! I failed there, as soon as i started folding it went up to pci-e gen 3! :-D

But.. a big but.. i can`t enable 3-way sli. reinstalled windows, tried the latest driver, backed down to a older driver. Still won`t let me.









Just so i can get hw. out of the picture, slot 4 & 6 should be able to be used along with slot 1? I can Sli with card 1 and 2, and 2 & 3 and 1 &3, but not everyone at the same time. Goldfingers do work, testet all of them without a issue.









EDIT: Yes i`m on the latest bios as always!


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Just so i can get hw. out of the picture, slot 4 & 6 should be able to be used along with slot 1? I can Sli with card 1 and 2, and 2 & 3 and 1 &3, but not everyone at the same time.


If your BIOS is Ok (preferrably reloaded with CMOS reset), then you may recheck the Chipset software/drivers (thinking PLX/PCIe). If all GPUs are Ok but you are not able to configure a 3-way SLI, then it could be still a HW (driver) issue.

Some useful links explaining how PLX works on X99EWS and details about the PLX itself (this MB is using PEX 8747):
http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/motherboards/33768-reviewed-asus-x99-e-ws-intel-x99-motherboard.html?start=1
http://plxtech.com/products/expresslane/switches
http://plxtech.com/products/expresslane/pex8747

The links may prove useful in general, even though I'm not sure how much those can help in this particular case.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks pal! Fixed it though! I took the cooler off, cleaned the sli fingers, and pci-e. And it suddenly works now.

This is the second time i got trolled, last time was with mem. on x99, one of the sticks was not 100% in the slot, pressed all four om them and it would boot.. hehe. Rep!! Anyhow!


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Thanks pal! Fixed it though! I took the cooler off, cleaned the sli fingers, and pci-e. And it suddenly works now.
> 
> This is the second time i got trolled, last time was with mem. on x99, one of the sticks was not 100% in the slot, pressed all four om them and it would boot.. hehe. Rep!! Anyhow!










Glad it went away! Worst kind of HW issues are poor contact, broken wire, touch of pasta somewhere... Been there and it's a nightmare. Happy for you that it worked out


----------



## Poppapete

Just received a 3.1 board. Could not put GPU in slot 1 as Noctura NH-D14 in the way. So GTX970 in slot 3 and 5 and Intel 750 SSD in 7. On first boot all were seen and I loaded W10 onto the Intel 750. Only problem is my 32GB of G.Skill DDR4-2666 is seen as 2133. 4 Sticks (F4-2666C15Q-32GRR).


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

I just ordered the matx version of this board, can't wait to replace my asrock as it's giving me reboot issues. I have not read the entirety of this thread yet, but would I be able to get some preliminary numbers from you guys?

System is in my sig, will only be swapping out boards.

Questions:

Win 10 support - yay or nay? (drivers etc)
OC capabilities - can this board handle memory 3200MHz cas 15/16 well?
Overall stability?

Will be running:

cpu + 4x4gb ram + gpu + sound card only

Thanks!


----------



## gideaen

Hi Everyone,

I'm having a heck of a time trying to overclock CPU & memory simultaneously. I'd sure appreciate some help in figuring this out. AISuite won't get me past 3875MHz and stock ram speeds. I can get to, using the BIOS (which I want to use anyway since I'll be dual-booting):

4.5GHz @ 1.3V / 100MHz bck / 2133MHz ddr4 *STABLE*
3.875MHz @ 1.3V / 125MHz bclk / 3000MHzC15 / *STABLE*

but when I try to combine cpu & memory overclocks, the best I can do so far is
4.5GHz @ 1.3V / 125MHz bclk / *only 2500-2666MHz* C15 (with tpu switch in position "2") *STABLE*

If I then to push RAM to 2750Mhz, keeping other settings the same, and up to 1.4V for all 4 channels, then I get:
post code 98 or post code d6, with DIAG_HDD and DIAG_VGA lit up. Recovers back to BIOS with the MemOK buttonpress.

I was also playing around and getting a lot of hanging at post code 00 for a while, or hanging at that and rebooting, although it hasn't done that in the last little bit. When that was happening I had to reset CMOS, hit the PSU switch, drain everything, then go back in and reload settings for the mobo to function again.

Thanks guys!

5960X
ASUS X99-E WS U3.1
4x8GB Gskill Ripjaws 4 3000MHz 15-15-15
ASUS GTX980Ti Poseidon
EVGA 1200P2 Platinum PSU
Sandisk Extreme Pro 512 SSD
Swiftech H220X cpu cooler
Phanteks Enthoo Primo


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Wassup Guys... want to ask a question about the Asus X99 WS

Consider the following:

2 X GTX Titan X's in SLI

2 X Intel 750 400GB SSD's, the (PCIe versions)

and 1 X SM951 Samsung in the M.2 slot.

Is there any reason why this configuration would not work on the Asus X99 WS? Would anything be gimped from a performance standpoint. I didn't think so, but wanted to run it by the community...

Thanks in advance, and have a great weekend!

-Harold


----------



## gideaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMoneyGrip*
> 
> Wassup Guys... want to ask a question about the Asus X99 WS
> 
> Consider the following:
> 
> 2 X GTX Titan X's in SLI
> 
> 2 X Intel 750 400GB SSD's, the (PCIe versions)
> 
> and 1 X SM951 Samsung in the M.2 slot.
> 
> Is there any reason why this configuration would not work on the Asus X99 WS? Would anything be gimped from a performance standpoint. I didn't think so, but wanted to run it by the community...
> 
> Thanks in advance, and have a great weekend!
> 
> -Harold


From what I've read you'd be good, although I'd still recommend at least a 5930K for the 40 PCIE lanes. See more info on the PCIE layout here.. there are probably some more optimal ways of arranging those cards among the slots.


----------



## Poppapete

Yes, we assume your CPU is at least 5930K ( therefore 40 lanes). You must consider your CPU cooler will allow you to use slot 1 but it is better to give room for airflow (unless you are on water) so GPU 1 is in 2/3 GPU 2 is in 5/6. That leaves 4 & 7 for the SSD'd which are both thin and short.

That way you get the best separation of the 4 cards and all will work at 3.0 X 16 not that that the 750's can use x16


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Yes, we assume your CPU is at least 5930K ( therefore 40 lanes). You must consider your CPU cooler will allow you to use slot 1 but it is better to give room for airflow (unless you are on water) so GPU 1 is in 2/3 GPU 2 is in 5/6. That leaves 4 & 7 for the SSD'd which are both thin and short.
> 
> That way you get the best separation of the 4 cards and all will work at 3.0 X 16 not that that the 750's can use x16


Yep, assume a 5930K or 5960X.

Thanks a bunch Poppapete and Gideaen.


----------



## smicha

Guys,

I need your help:

I got x99ews with 4x16GB corsair sticks (4 Titans X). There is no boot - error 53. My primary suspect - the bios that is on the mobo (I don't know which one) is older and does not support 16GB sticks.

What do you recommend? How to get this machine boot (enter bios)? Shall I get 8GB stick temporarily and update bios? I tried memOK button, clear cmos, differrent dram slots - nothing.

Please help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I need your help:
> 
> I got x99ews with 4x16GB corsair sticks (4 Titans X). There is no boot - error 53. My primary suspect - the bios that is on the mobo (I don't know which one) is older and does not support 16GB sticks.
> 
> What do you recommend? How to get this machine boot (enter bios)? Shall I get 8GB stick temporarily and update bios? I tried memOK button, clear cmos, differrent dram slots - nothing.
> 
> Please help.


Hello

Update to the latest UEFI version using USB Flashback. Instructions for its use can be found in the included user manual.


----------



## mrnerdhair

Just want to note that if you have the USB 3.1 version of this board, the file name for USB BIOS Flashback is wrong in the manual! It should be X99EU31.CAP for the USB 3.1 board, instead of X99EWS.CAP for the old one.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Update to the latest UEFI version using USB Flashback. Instructions for its use can be found in the included user manual.


YES!!!! IT WORKS! THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!

I would like to share one more very important issue during M.2 installation:

TO PASS WINDOWS INSTALLATION ON M.2 951 DRIVE I HAD TO DELETE THE DRIVE AND HIT NEXT. AFTER PRESSING DELETE DON'T PRESS FORMAT NOR NEW!

The machine is a freaking beast
http://www.overclock.net/t/1575635/biuld-log-watercooled-4-titan-x-workstation


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> YES!!!! IT WORKS! THANK YOU SO SO SO SO SO MUCH!
> 
> I would like to share one more very important issue during M.2 installation:
> 
> TO PASS WINDOWS INSTALLATION ON M.2 951 DRIVE I HAD TO DELETE THE DRIVE AND HIT NEXT. AFTER PRESSING DELETE DON'T PRESS FORMAT NOR NEW!
> 
> The machine is a freaking beast
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575635/biuld-log-watercooled-4-titan-x-workstation


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## gasongasoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Is the 128GB working with 5960X?


yes. 128gb at 2400 c15 with 1.4v to the dimms. Non-ECC and using 16gbx2 kits (not the 128gb kit)


----------



## smicha

Thank you!


----------



## renotse

I run it stock clock and memory at 2133 and it has been as stable as any computer I have ever built. Start up was perfect. I have 5930k CPU, 256gb sm951 AHCI m2 and 3 Radeon 7990 dual GPU video. All water cooled and powerd by 1600w PSU


----------



## MR-e

I get my x99m-ws today, can't wait to go home to rebuild


----------



## AlphaBravo

Guys- I have a question that I need your help with.

I am considering purchasing an Asus X99 WS motherboard and a 5930K, and in the future, I may end up running two air-cooled graphics cards in SLI. The way that I am reading the manual, the only way to run SLI is with the two graphics cards in slot 1 and slot 3. Is that correct?


----------



## Poppapete

No You can run them in any slots you like. I have 2 GTX 970's in slots 3/4 and 5/6 with a intel 750SSD in 7. 1/2 are free to allow room and air around the Noctua CPU cooler. They run at 3.0 16X.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Thanks for the response. So what am I missing? See the pic below.


----------



## Poppapete

Your not missing anything. The setup on page 1-10 is just one way of setting up the cards but not the only way. It is critical on the lower end boards but not on the X99-E WS due to the 2 PLX's. It is best explained by this diagram which has been linked to this thread on more than one occasion.

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6228/ASRock%2079%20Ex11%20Routing.png


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Guys- I have a question that I need your help with.
> 
> I am considering purchasing an Asus X99 WS motherboard and a 5930K, and in the future, I may end up running two air-cooled graphics cards in SLI. The way that I am reading the manual, the only way to run SLI is with the two graphics cards in slot 1 and slot 3. Is that correct?


I have two aircooled 980s in 1 and 5 working in sli.


----------



## AlphaBravo

I did a little more searching and found this:



Source

I think that is consistent with what you guys have said.


----------



## gqneon

Just installed an Asus X99-E WS/3.1 board tonight with my 5820k and 2x SLI 980 ti Classifieds. I moved from a Sabertooth X99 board, so I was relieved I didn't have to reinstall windows, just a couple driver swaps. That's a nice bonus.

I'm having a hanging QCODE of what looks like "bd" on any reboot and any cold boot. If I hard power it down and wait and start it again, it will post up and go to windows and I can benchmark, etc, with no issues that I've noted in my limited time in windows environment. But it won't restart. Or cold boot. This is at stock clocks, etc, no OC or voltage increases.

I have 16GB DDR4 3200 Corsair 4x4GB modules that had zero issues on sabertooth X99 - I hit XMP and restarted and that was it. In CPU-Z I checked my memory and even though I have both manually set it to 3200 and upped the voltage and tried it with XMP, it always ends up as 2133. They are installed and reinstalled correctly to be sure, and in the gray slots.

I read somewhere here that said it is likely system agent voltage related, so I upped that .1v at a time and saved and exited, but no help. It's also not saving my changes, or is resetting them when I hard power down or something.

This is frustrating from a $500+ motherboard. Any ideas? I've seen limited posts such as these but haven't found the resolution.


----------



## Poppapete

I would have reinstalled the windows.

I have 32GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2666 but only shows as 2133. Hasn't tried to play with any voltages yet.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I would have reinstalled the windows.
> 
> I have 32GB G.Skill Ripjaws 2666 but only shows as 2133. Hasn't tried to play with any voltages yet.


I will if it shows any issues. Everything so far is bios related. If I put optimized defaults it doesn't happen. It will cold boot and reboot fine. But at 2133 instead of 3200. I made one change and selected xmp, cold boot and reboot hang immediately. 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 stixks. Same.

Might go try manual settings and see I guess.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> I will if it shows any issues. Everything so far is bios related. If I put optimized defaults it doesn't happen. It will cold boot and reboot fine. But at 2133 instead of 3200. I made one change and selected xmp, cold boot and reboot hang immediately. 1 stick, 2 sticks, 4 stixks. Same.
> 
> Might go try manual settings and see I guess.


in fact, just for the hell of it, I'm reinstalling windows right now. Diagnostically irrelevant probably buy hey why not?


----------



## MR-e

Anyone have bios screen shots of OC's I can use as reference? I'm coming from an Asrock X99M-Killer and the Asus bios seems a lot more complicated.

I had my Asrock at:

4.3ghz 1.2v adaptive
1.85v input

4.0ghz cache 1.2v offset fixed

3200mhz ram 1.35v
16-16-16-38 1t
0.970 vccsa

llc lvl medium (3 of 5)

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Tantura

I was going to order memory for my new board and I was looking at the G.Skill Triden Z sticks.
At the egg 2x4GB DDR4 3866 is $263 but the 4x4GB kit is $680.
They are both listed as dual channel and all specs appear to be the same.

Is there any risk in ordering 2 of the 2x4GB kits instead of the one 4x4GB kit?

Thanks!!!

Tripp


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tantura*
> 
> I was going to order memory for my new board and I was looking at the G.Skill Triden Z sticks.
> At the egg 2x4GB DDR4 3866 is $263 but the 4x4GB kit is $680.
> They are both listed as dual channel and all specs appear to be the same.
> 
> Is there any risk in ordering 2 of the 2x4GB kits instead of the one 4x4GB kit?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Tripp


The only risk is that apparently it won't even run 3200 on this board. I called asus, they put me on hold 14 minutes and didn't come back. So I got on chat while I was waiting and they said if it's not on the approved memory list it won't work and suggested I return the board. After they told me the 5820k only supports 2133 ddr4. That was about the time I decided to put it back in the box.

Good luck though! I wouldn't risk it with asus's apparent lack of technical competence nowadays. I'm really disappointed


----------



## weinstein888

Attention X99-E WS owners: DO NOT BUY THE LIQUID EXTASY WATERBLOCKS (at least the separate MOSFET/PCH acrylic/acetal versions).

I waited since freaking MAY for these things and got them just a couple of weeks ago. I've readjusted the PCH said block as much as humanly possible, but he plexi on the top of the metal portion is wayyy too thick. It completely impedes the use of any but the last two expansion slots. Worst of all it can't even be shaved down with a Dremel since there are screws in the way.

I am frankly in shock that this isn't something he would have tested compatibility for before selling. Don't get me wrong - the blocks are otherwise beautifully machined pieces of hardware that I'd be proud to put in any build. This elementary oversight of usability though is inexcusable.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Attention X99-E WS owners: DO NOT BUY THE LIQUID EXTASY WATERBLOCKS (at least the separate MOSFET/PCH acrylic/acetal versions).
> 
> I waited since freaking MAY for these things and got them just a couple of weeks ago. I've readjusted the PCH said block as much as humanly possible, but he plexi on the top of the metal portion is wayyy too thick. It completely impedes the use of any but the last two expansion slots. Worst of all it can't even be shaved down with a Dremel since there are screws in the way.
> 
> I am frankly in shock that this isn't something he would have tested compatibility for before selling. Don't get me wrong - the blocks are otherwise beautifully machined pieces of hardware that I'd be proud to put in any build. This elementary oversight of usability though is inexcusable.


How much to part with them? I'm using risers so that's not an issue for me.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Attention X99-E WS owners: DO NOT BUY THE LIQUID EXTASY WATERBLOCKS (at least the separate MOSFET/PCH acrylic/acetal versions).
> 
> I waited since freaking MAY for these things and got them just a couple of weeks ago. ....
> 
> I am frankly in shock that this isn't something he would have tested compatibility for before selling. Don't get me wrong - the blocks are otherwise beautifully machined pieces of hardware that I'd be proud to put in any build. This elementary oversight of usability though is inexcusable.


I am shockingly surprised since I have the FULL COVER block from Liquid Extasy and it fits underneath the Titan X graphics cards. The fit is tight, like cards touching or almost touching the surface of the block but no problem with mounting the cards. It is hard to understand why the dimension of your block is wrong while the full cover block is OK. Assuming you are assembling correctly, I can only think about this as some kind of isolated manufacturing error. Hmm, do you have new mobo? Maybe the PCH chips dimensions changed???


----------



## weinstein888

I'm currently in the process of getting a refund/redesigned block from Marc at Liquid Extasy. Unfortunately the separate chipset block has a significantly higher profile than the monoblock (why, I don't know). The pure copper and nickel flavor of the separate block is actually fine, but the plexi and acetal version is far too high and compatibility wasn't taken into account.

I got one of the first boards out of production through Newegg Business. It certainly isn't a new version.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Guys- I have a question that I need your help with.
> 
> I am considering purchasing an Asus X99 WS motherboard and a 5930K, and in the future, I may end up running two air-cooled graphics cards in SLI. The way that I am reading the manual, the only way to run SLI is with the two graphics cards in slot 1 and slot 3. Is that correct?


Yup, I asked the same question early on in our adventure with the X99-E WS boards. I built 2 rigs with these boards in August.

They run fine with the SLI video cards in slot 1 and slot 5. At least one person replied to my inquiry and said he had been running that way for a while and had no problems. Someone else said I needed to move the 2nd card to slot 3. I was prepared to move it back to slot 3 until I saw the reply from the person who said they were going just fine for (can't remember how long) a period of time. With the amount of heat the cards we're using generate (on air), since it works, I wouldn't want it any other way. I really believe having the two cards right next to each other will affect one of them's ability to cool.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> The only risk is that apparently it won't even run 3200 on this board. I called asus, they put me on hold 14 minutes and didn't come back. So I got on chat while I was waiting and they said if it's not on the approved memory list it won't work and suggested I return the board. After they told me the 5820k only supports 2133 ddr4. That was about the time I decided to put it back in the box.
> 
> Good luck though! I wouldn't risk it with asus's apparent lack of technical competence nowadays. I'm really disappointed


I can readily debunk that claim that it won't work if it's not on their approved list.

I am using Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000 8GB modules (4 per rig), which are not on their approved memory list. Having read through this topic quite a bit before building, I did insert, remove, and re-insert the modules. (and did feel that "gritty" feel on a few of them). But both rigs posted just fine on the first power up and all 32GB was recognized - at 2133.

I have not been really successful in getting these modules up to their rated clock, but they run fine at 2133 and 2333. I will be experimenting with them further. I've gotten successful posts at 2400 and 2800 a couple times, but ended up not sticking with those OC profiles for whatever reason.

The board does seem to be a bit tempermental about clocking at higher clocks, but from what I've read, that's not highly unusual with this board and/or X99 chipsets -- especially if you're trying to use 100 BCLK. I had better luck with 125, but really haven't spent a great deal of time yet on memory clocking.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Ah, I remember what I was going to ask about now ----

Does anybody know of an alternate site (official, preferably) to download drivers/utils/etc. for this board when Asus has the download links from the X99-E WS product page's support section offline?

I wanted to see if there was a newer *AI Suite III* version available.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> I can readily debunk that claim that it won't work if it's not on their approved list.
> 
> I am using Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000 8GB modules (4 per rig), which are not on their approved memory list. Having read through this topic quite a bit before building, I did insert, remove, and re-insert the modules. (and did feel that "gritty" feel on a few of them). But both rigs posted just fine on the first power up and all 32GB was recognized - at 2133.
> 
> I have not been really successful in getting these modules up to their rated clock, but they run fine at 2133 and 2333. I will be experimenting with them further. I've gotten successful posts at 2400 and 2800 a couple times, but ended up not sticking with those OC profiles for whatever reason.
> 
> The board does seem to be a bit tempermental about clocking at higher clocks, but from what I've read, that's not highly unusual with this board and/or X99 chipsets -- especially if you're trying to use 100 BCLK. I had better luck with 125, but really haven't spent a great deal of time yet on memory clocking.


Speaking of 100 vs. 125 on the BCLK, is there any consensus on what speed that RAM used with these boards will run at the 100 BCLK (e.g. in XMP), and at what point the BCLK needs to be boosted to 125?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> I can readily debunk that claim that it won't work if it's not on their approved list.
> 
> I am using Kingston HyperX Predator DDR4-3000 8GB modules (4 per rig), which are not on their approved memory list. Having read through this topic quite a bit before building, I did insert, remove, and re-insert the modules. (and did feel that "gritty" feel on a few of them). But both rigs posted just fine on the first power up and all 32GB was recognized - at 2133.
> 
> I have not been really successful in getting these modules up to their rated clock, but they run fine at 2133 and 2333. I will be experimenting with them further. I've gotten successful posts at 2400 and 2800 a couple times, but ended up not sticking with those OC profiles for whatever reason.
> 
> The board does seem to be a bit tempermental about clocking at higher clocks, but from what I've read, that's not highly unusual with this board and/or X99 chipsets -- especially if you're trying to use 100 BCLK. I had better luck with 125, but really haven't spent a great deal of time yet on memory clocking.


It seems like it actually reinforces my point, if your 3000 speed am won't run at 3000 and my 3200 wouldn't post past 2800 either. I bought a Rampage V extreme now and it posted xmp first try. Same with sabertooth, both of which are x99 asus boards. It's so picky. I liked that board a lot other than the memory issue.

I tried with 100 and 125 BCLOCK and adjusting multipliers and still couldn't get the speed right. All my ram posted up in first insertion, even though I tried removing and reinstalling a few times to be sure.

Sorta bummed because everything else looked really promising.

When I called and messaged ASUS support it was the biggest let down. I remember them being better but I guess things change.

I don't know if the Asus site is down if there's an alternate download site, but it was really slow with the support sideaeverytime I went and it was down two times I tries last week. And they said their main servers were down when I called too. Maybe they're using these boards to run their servers?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I too have issues running my 2800 at 2800MHz, barely runs at 2600.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> It seems like it actually reinforces my point, if your 3000 speed am won't run at 3000 and my 3200 wouldn't post past 2800 either. I bought a Rampage V extreme now and it posted xmp first try. Same with sabertooth, both of which are x99 asus boards. It's so picky. I liked that board a lot other than the memory issue.
> 
> I tried with 100 and 125 BCLOCK and adjusting multipliers and still couldn't get the speed right. All my ram posted up in first insertion, even though I tried removing and reinstalling a few times to be sure.
> 
> Sorta bummed because everything else looked really promising.


Yep -- this seems to be the experience for many of the tweekers posting details here in this thread. I ended up settling for 2333 until I had more time to work on it. Which hasn't been much lately.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> When I called and messaged ASUS support it was the biggest let down. I remember them being better but I guess things change.
> 
> I don't know if the Asus site is down if there's an alternate download site, but it was really slow with the support sideaeverytime I went and it was down two times I tries last week. And they said their main servers were down when I called too. Maybe they're using these boards to run their servers?


I wouldn't really be able to speak much on how how their support has been in the past, as this is the first Asus board I've bought since... hmm.. it was probably 2004. I'd always heard Asus were great/reliable boards, and at the time I was building a Pentium 4 Prescott. I was only interested in boards with onboard Intel NIC chipsets (still true). As it turned out Asus had one which seemed to have good reviews etc. and the features I wanted. One of the onboard NIC's was bad. Asus tech support wasn't great for me either back then. It was very obvious the NIC was bad, but they wanted to blame it on my network cables, switch, drivers (ahem, the same intel driver that worked fine for the OTHER onboard NIC...). That left a poor taste in my mouth. When I sent New Egg the response I got from Asus and told them I didn't want a replacement board, I would rather buy something else -- they let me return it for full refund. And I went back to my "Tyan or Supermicro only" bigotry.

It's just that, unless things have changed much recently, Tyan and Supermicro tend to focus on the server/workstation market that doesn't generally cater to the OC/Enthusiast crowd. And I basically didn't "believe in" overclocking until just recently.

It is disappointing that getting better clocks out of the RAM is so seemingly difficult on this board.

Regarding pushing the RAM clock up, one thing I noticed is that when the RAM was stable for me at 2333, the board's/AI Suite III's auto-voltage setting had cranked the volts up to 1.35. According to the DDR4-3000 XMP profile on these modules 1.35V is what it calls for to run at 3000. I am not sure raising the voltage any higher than 1.35V is a good idea with these modules, but I admit I wonder if it would help reach the rated 3000 clock. From what I've seen people saying here and elsewhere, it seems to be more of a problem with clock divider stability, especially with 100 BCLK. It seemed easier overall to get the CPU and RAM clock up higher using 125, but I'd really like to spend some more time trying with 100. I read some nasty things about 125 with XMP enabled with Asus X99 boards related to frying the CPU's that make me a little nervous.

I am a noob to OC'ing though, so I'm really mainly trying to be careful and not push things too much.

Overall? *SHRUG* I don't have experience OC'ing with other boards to compare with, but it seems quite a few who do have that experience have had more "fun" getting this board to play along.

On their X99-E WS download links -- it actually gave an error pretty quickly when I clicked those tabs/links that the page could not be found or something to that effect. Which I hadn't seen before either, just the usual slowness loading.


----------



## pharaohspaw

BTW the download links are back up on the X99-E WS board's support tab. And there is a newer version of the AI Suite 3 out. I looked under the Windows 10 64-bit option, but it says the software is compatible with Win7/8 too.

*EDIT:* They have the updated versions under the Windows 7 section too...


----------



## MR-e

I have the matx version of this board and can verify 3200MHz with 4x4GB modules.

32x100 strap
1.38v ram
16-16-16-42 1T
0.98 VCCSA

800% HCI Memtest Stable + Aida 4 hour test stable.


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I have the matx version of this board and can verify 3200MHz with 4x4GB modules.
> 
> 32x100 strap
> 1.38v ram
> 16-16-16-42 1T
> 0.98 VCCSA
> 
> 800% HCI Memtest Stable + Aida 4 hour test stable.


this is very good to hear. I put my voltage up to 1.4v and have been rock stable, might back it down and run memtest too. I believe I am at 2t timings by default so maybe I'll see if I can get 1t timings also!

I'm now on the rampage extreme v but I run 45x100 and 40x100 on uncork at 3200 16-16-38-2t 1.4v


----------



## Tantura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> My full cover waterblock turned up today, a real quality piece of engineering.
> 
> Should cool down those Plex chips.
> 
> [I


I was wondering if anyone else who got one of the LE blocks could tell me how the CPU portion attached to the motherboard?
I got 3 2 packs of small springs/screws for attaching the block from the bottom but seem to be missing 4x springs/screws that should be used around the CPU into the MB backplate.
Is this something I should have? I have a eon proc and it did not come with any additional bits for mounting...
Any recommendations where to source these from?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Fraggy

Hi all, I just got this board a few days ago and it's going well. I haven't had any of the problems with RAM OC that people have reported; 2800-MHz-rated kit was easy to OC to 3000 with 125 strap. That was just a quick and dirty session; I'll be looking for more when I have time.

I have a CPU air cooler, so PCIe slot 1 is not available. I've got my 2 reference GFX cards in 3 and 7. This gives great air flow and cooling for the cards (and some space from the CPU cooler is good for cooling too). SLI works fine, but slot 7 is running with 8x bandwidth. Since the rig is only for gaming, that's irrelevant to me, but I thought I'd mention it. It surprises me because I thought the PEX chips were meant to maintain 16x bandwidth throughout. If I had a workstation with less than full PCIe bandwidth, especially with those expensive multiplexing chips, I'd be quite disappointed. It should be impossible to get less than 16x with only 2 cards.


----------



## Poppapete

Both cards should run at 16X. I too have a cooler that needs space at 1/2 (Noctua) so I have my cards (GTX 970's) in 3/4 and 5/6 with a Intel 750 NvME in slot 7. Both run @ x16 (8.0 Gb/s)


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Both cards should run at 16X. I too have a cooler that needs space at 1/2 (Noctua) so I have my cards (GTX 970's) in 3/4 and 5/6 with a Intel 750 NvME in slot 7. Both run @ x16 (8.0 Gb/s)


In that case, I must have mis-configured something. I definitely have x16 on slot 3 and x8 on slot 7. Now my OCD is kicking in and I'm intrigued. Is there some tiny switch or jumper on the mobo that I overlooked, or some UEFI setting I missed? I didn't notice any config options in UEFI except Gen 3/Gen 2. (I changed all from Auto to Gen 3 to be thorough.)

Unless there's some config option I'm missing, I've probably just found the one combination that doesn't work properly. Perhaps a BIOS update will fix it one day.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> In that case, I must have mis-configured something. I definitely have x16 on slot 3 and x8 on slot 7. Now my OCD is kicking in and I'm intrigued. Is there some tiny switch or jumper on the mobo that I overlooked, or some UEFI setting I missed? I didn't notice any config options in UEFI except Gen 3/Gen 2. (I changed all from Auto to Gen 3 to be thorough.)
> 
> Unless there's some config option I'm missing, I've probably just found the one combination that doesn't work properly. Perhaps a BIOS update will fix it one day.


If you have M.2 slot or Thunderbolt slot in use then that may reduce available lanes.
I assume you have a 5930K or better which gives 40 lanes as opposed to 28.
Why not try the default auto setting rather than Gen 3 & see what happens. Best to leave all on default until all is sorted.
Plenty on this thread have 3 Titans all @ X16 in SLI not that it makes any difference for gaming but it just makes you feel better.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Why not try the default auto setting rather than Gen 3 & see what happens. Best to leave all on default until all is sorted. Plenty on this thread have 3 Titans all @ X16 in SLI not that it makes any difference for gaming but it just makes you feel better.


Yes, I'm using a 5930K with no M.2 or TBolt devices. I restored BIOS defaults. Next I swapped the GFX cards' positions, with the same effect. It has nothing to do with the cards: either one will run at x16 in slot 3, and up to x8 in slot 7. I also moved the lower card from 7 up to slot 5, with the same effect.

Either card in slot 3 will idle at PCI-E 3.0 x16 @16 3.0. The card in any lower slot will idle at PCI-E 3.0 x16 @8 1.1, and go to PCI-E 3.0 x16 @8 3.0 under load.

I'm using BIOS 1301. Perhaps an older BIOS might fix it. Any suggestions?

You're so right that seeing everything work as it should makes you feel better, even though I know that x8 3.0 is more than enough bandwidth for game applications.

The question is, does my board behave normally, or might there be a problem? I don't want to return it only to find that it's normal. OTOH, I don't want a defective board even if the defect is harmless in terms of my application -- not at these prices.


----------



## underthefigtree

Does anyone have any idea when the Z170-WS is coming out? I'd love to pair it with my 6700k


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I'm using BIOS 1301. Perhaps an older BIOS might fix it. Any suggestions?


I have run out of suggestions except to say that something is wrong as both cards should run @ x16 no matter where you place them. I have USB 3.1 board running the original BIOS 0402 (only 1 other has been released). The USB 3.0 board has had 10 BIOS versions released and I would definitely try another version especially the one that came with the board.


----------



## Fraggy

Well thanks, I do appreciate the effort. I'm definitely going to try older BIOSes first, working my way back one revision at a time; if I can't fix it that way, back it goes.


----------



## thenightflyer

I recently setup a new build with an X99-E-WS MB + a core i7 5960X processor, 64GB DDR4 2400 G-skill + EVGA TitanX card + SSG Sandisk 960GB + OCZ Vector 180 480GB and 1 HD SATA 6 Seagate 1TB.
I installed and configured an Asus ThunderboltEXII card to use with a Lacie Big Disck 12TB Raid Mode 0.
This is the issue i have: if i boot the system without the Thunderbolt drive switched on, it boots correctly...i reach Win10 OS and i can work. If i restart the system everything is ok.
When i switch on the TB Raid (my Lacie Big Disk) the system boot normally and in Windows i can see the drive but if i restart the system, after bios post it hangs to the ASUS screen. I opened the case and saw a q-code A2 in the display. SO i must switch off the pc and only in this way when i connect a TB hd i can succesfully boot. Everytime i try to restart the system with the TB drive connected it hangs with ASUS Logo and A2 Q-code....
My bios revision is 1201...Maybe is a bios issue? a Motherboard issue or what?
Any help will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Well thanks, I do appreciate the effort. I'm definitely going to try older BIOSes first, working my way back one revision at a time; if I can't fix it that way, back it goes.


That is correct the way you have it. You haft to use 1,3,5 to get full 16x, the rest only have 8x, check the manual









I run 3x 8980, on slot 1, 4 & 6, first get full 16x, rest get 8x. This is completely normal and not a reason to return imo..

Hope this helps


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> That is correct the way you have it. You haft to use 1,3,5 to get full 16x, the rest only have 8x, check the manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run 3x 8980, on slot 1, 4 & 6, first get full 16x, rest get 8x. This is completely normal and not a reason to return imo.
> 
> Hope this helps


I agree it's no reason to return a board. Unfortunately, I already arranged for a return and replacement based on previous posts saying it definitely should do x16 with any combination of slots 1, 3, 5, and/or 7







Anyway, I'm replacing it with the USB 3.1 version; perhaps that one is different, and that fact led to the confusion. I'll at least have a chance to find that out for certain.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I agree it's no reason to return a board. Unfortunately, I already arranged for a return and replacement based on previous posts saying it definitely should do x16 with any combination of slots 1, 3, 5, and/or 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm replacing it with the USB 3.1 version; perhaps that one is different, and that fact led to the confusion. I'll at least have a chance to find that out for certain.


Well that is a reason to exhange it, if i could exhange mine for a USB 3,1 version i would have done it easily.

Though, it seems like the board are identical otherwise so you should get the same ``Problem`` on the new board as your old board had.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Well that is a reason to exhange it, if i could exhange mine for a USB 3,1 version i would have done it easily.
> 
> Though, it seems like the board are identical otherwise so you should get the same ``Problem`` on the new board as your old board had.


Well, since this board is for a gaming rig, USB 3.1 won't be of much use, and could be worse if it provides more bandwidth at the cost of more latency, a pretty common trade-off in computing. ("Fast" is such a misused word: more things happening in a given time is not the same as each thing happening in less time.)

Yes, I'm prepared for it to have the same "problem". I just wanted to be sure the board didn't have a minor defect, which I thought it might have, so that's why I arranged to return it. Anyway, the "problem" is meaningless in gaming applications, so no harm done









If the new board can't deliver x16 bandwidth with two cards arranged as I want them arranged, I'd call that a serious failure of imagination on the part of Asus' design team. They really ought to address it with a BIOS revision if possible.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Hi i'm waiting for my x99-e ws 5930k 4x4 corsair dominator platinum and evga titan x sc, so have a question about psu recommendations couse i read about some problems with it mostly with corsair ax series so i wait with getting ax1200i for now, any other psu recommended or any to avoid ?


----------



## thyll

Hi, has anyone try to test the new Samsung SSD 950 Pro in this mobo?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Hi i'm waiting for my x99-e ws 5930k 4x4 corsair dominator platinum and evga titan x sc, so have a question about psu recommendations couse i read about some problems with it mostly with corsair ax series so i wait with getting ax1200i for now, any other psu recommended or any to avoid ?


I reviewed plenty for my build and came up with Seasonic. There is the X-1250 but X-1050 would be plenty big enough and have a look at the Snow Silent 1050.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Hi, has anyone try to test the new Samsung SSD 950 Pro in this mobo?


A review.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Thanks i already looked at the seasonic







its cheaper a lot from corsair as well







but have ougly cables but that not a big deal couse i can always mod them only question its can i mod cables from seasonic with not voiding warranty couse corsair allow that


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> A review.


Thank you, but I wanted to know if the x99-e ws supported it and if it works well with this mobo .


----------



## tomsonx1983

I think i will go with p1200w but that snow silent its nice as well but white colour dont match to my rig







anyway other parts will take few days to arrive so have couple days to make decision


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thyll*
> 
> Thank you, but I wanted to know if the x99-e ws supported it and if it works well with this mobo .


The board has the hardware and BIOS to support it as a boot drive but as it will not be available from amazon until next week then consumers have not tried it yet. The PC per guys have tested it in the X99 ROG board. I agree with comments in the PC Per article that as we only have 1 M.2 slot then I will wait for the 1TB version to be released next year. Asus do have a an M.2 adapter card that goes into a PCIe slot for about $10.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Hi i'm waiting for my x99-e ws 5930k 4x4 corsair dominator platinum and evga titan x sc, so have a question about psu recommendations couse i read about some problems with it mostly with corsair ax series so i wait with getting ax1200i for now, any other psu recommended or any to avoid ?


You can't go wrong with Seasonic or Corsair AXi. Were those user reviews you read? I wouldn't worry about any of that. The user is the problem 99.9% of the time. I'm using an AX1200i with this board and there is not one hint of disappointment, except the sockets are too close together making it inconvenient to remove/replace/re-seat cables with the PSU mounted. That's the worst I can say about it.


----------



## thyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I agree with comments in the PC Per article that as we only have 1 M.2 slot then I will wait for the 1TB version to be released next year. Asus do have a an M.2 adapter card that goes into a PCIe slot for about $10.


Ok thank you, I prefer to wait a owner's review here, rather of that of any specialized site... I planned to buy this mobo only after the availablity of the broadwell-e cpus and with the certainty that the 950 pro works without problem on this mobo.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> You can't go wrong with Seasonic or Corsair AXi. Were those user reviews you read? I wouldn't worry about any of that. The user is the problem 99.9% of the time. I'm using an AX1200i with this board and there is not one hint of disappointment, except the sockets are too close together making it inconvenient to remove/replace/re-seat cables with the PSU mounted. That's the worst I can say about it.


Ive got an Ax1500I and No problems at all. As Fraggy Said, You can't go wrong with either


----------



## tomsonx1983

Ok so mainly my chose its corsair 1200axi or evga supernowa 1600p2 ??? in future will be prapobly another titan and straight away oc of course


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The board has the hardware and BIOS to support it as a boot drive but as it will not be available from amazon until next week then consumers have not tried it yet. The PC per guys have tested it in the X99 ROG board. I agree with comments in the PC Per article that as we only have 1 M.2 slot then I will wait for the 1TB version to be released next year. Asus do have a an M.2 adapter card that goes into a PCIe slot for about $10.


So how is the 950 PRO any different then the SM951 NVME version other then the 3D V-NAND? What am I missing that would potentially cause the X99-WS to not recognize this SSD as a boot drive when the board has no issues with the 951 NVME version?
Both SSD's use 4 PCIe Lanes but the 950 pro has newer memory. The 950 pro is being released to the general population as a consumer SSD where the 951 NVME wasn't and is difficult to find aside from a few retailers. I managed to snag mine from Germany and without overpaying. I think I payed $350 for the 512GB version. Amazon is not overcharging for preorder of the 950 pro but a quick check online shows that other retailers are. The last main difference is that Samsung's support software will recognize the 950 pro but not the 951 NVME.


----------



## willemdoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Ok so mainly my chose its corsair 1200axi or evga supernowa 1600p2 ??? in future will be prapobly another titan and straight away oc of course


If you are gonna run 2 Titans 1200 is more then enough, you probably could get away with an 1000 watt power supply.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I ordered 1200axi







and 950 pro will be next when be avalible in uk







)


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> So how is the 950 PRO any different then the SM951 NVME version other then the 3D V-NAND? What am I missing that would potentially cause the X99-WS to not recognize this SSD as a boot drive when the board has no issues with the 951 NVME version?
> Both SSD's use 4 PCIe Lanes but the 950 pro has newer memory. The 950 pro is being released to the general population as a consumer SSD where the 951 NVME wasn't and is difficult to find aside from a few retailers. I managed to snag mine from Germany and without overpaying. I think I payed $350 for the 512GB version. Amazon is not overcharging for preorder of the 950 pro but a quick check online shows that other retailers are. The last main difference is that Samsung's support software will recognize the 950 pro but not the 951 NVME.


Agreed. 950PRO is probably just the consumer version and there is no reason why the X99-WS would not recognize it.
Anandtech have a review which says there are some thermal issues with this SSD.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9702/samsung-950-pro-ssd-review-256gb-512gb


----------



## Rockrz

Sometimes when I re-boot, I get the Asus screen that says overclocking has failed and I need to enter BIOS... which I do and make no changes... and then it starts normally. (in the BIOS it shows it is set to Normal and is not overclocked)

I have not overclocked anything and I read in the User Manual how to hit the reset button to return it to factory specs which is where it should be now. I bought the PC in Feb 2015 and have not really done anything to it other than Windows updates and loaded a few progs (going to be a work PC)

It seems to otherwise run good and it should be.

So, should I attempt to update the BIOS or something?
Or, is this one of the ones that is defective?


----------



## gqneon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockrz*
> 
> Sometimes when I re-boot, I get the Asus screen that says overclocking has failed and I need to enter BIOS... which I do and make no changes... and then it starts normally. (in the BIOS it shows it is set to Normal and is not overclocked)
> 
> I have not overclocked anything and I read in the User Manual how to hit the reset button to return it to factory specs which is where it should be now. I bought the PC in Feb 2015 and have not really done anything to it other than Windows updates and loaded a few progs (going to be a work PC)
> 
> It seems to otherwise run good and it should be.
> 
> So, should I attempt to update the BIOS or something?
> Or, is this one of the ones that is defective?


I had a problem like that every time I rebooted my gigabyte x99 board. I returned it a day later. That was overclocked or stock, very annoying. Not the most polished chipset and lineup I've ever had, but it has a lot of pluses.


----------



## Rockrz

OK, unless someone knows of a way to fix this... if there is a fix.... sounds like I need to return this PC to the folks that built it and tell them to either replace the MOBO of give me my money back.

Think this is the best thing to do, or is there a majical BIOS update that will fix this?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockrz*
> 
> Sometimes when I re-boot, I get the Asus screen that says overclocking has failed and I need to enter BIOS... which I do and make no changes... and then it starts normally. (in the BIOS it shows it is set to Normal and is not overclocked)


I had that problem. Try this: in the advanced UEFI menu, go to "Boot" and change "option ROM message" from "force BIOS" to "keep current." That fixed it for me. YMMV, obviously.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

New bios update avaible, flashed it and my pc seems more stable now compared to before :-D

Anyone else tried it yet?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Ok so mainly my chose its corsair 1200axi or evga supernowa 1600p2 ??? in future will be prapobly another titan and straight away oc of course


You may want to check out the *SuperFlower Leadex 2000W Platinum* (8 Pack edition!) - The Greatest there is!
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/superflower-leadex-platinum-8-pack-edition-2000w-review/








Just go to their site and look up the "Where to Buy" flip.
http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=16&ID=119&lang=


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> New bios update avaible, flashed it and my pc seems more stable now compared to before :-D
> 
> Anyone else tried it yet?


Yepp. BIOS 1302 seems Ok. Haven't actually observed any difference from the previous BIOS 1301 (unfortunately, you never know what Asus Tek have changed...). Notice though that I'm not pushing the system too hard yet (I've postponed this project for the time being). Here's a quick overview of my current X99E-WS setup under BIOS 1302.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockrz*
> 
> Sometimes when I re-boot, I get the Asus screen that says overclocking has failed and I need to enter BIOS... which I do and make no changes... and then it starts normally. (in the BIOS it shows it is set to Normal and is not overclocked)
> 
> 
> 
> I had that problem. Try this: in the advanced UEFI menu, go to "Boot" and change "option ROM message" from "force BIOS" to "keep current." That fixed it for me. YMMV, obviously.
Click to expand...

The issue you're experiencing indicates that the BIOS setup is unstable. The MB is re-checking the HW and its setup on every reboot (incl. performing a basic RAM training etc.) to make sure that everything's Ok (components age, fail, etc. so this is a standard procedure). Using "keep current" may help bypassing parts of this process, but it's inadvisable. You're not solving anything just preventing the problem from reporting itself. Depending on what the issue is you may get into trouble this way (e.g. get unstable file read/write operations in worst case), even though the system may seem to be running Ok otherwise from an everyday user perspective.

Assuming that you have the latest BIOS, I'd recommend you to find out what's wrong in your BIOS setup (get external help if needed). Often, a notch of a VCore increase would do the trick, but it might be more complicated than that. Another typical root cause is a poor RAM fit or bad RAM (configuration). Check the DRAM voltages and settings (in BIOS) to be sure, and run a RAM test (e.g. Memtest86+) to verify the RAM is Ok. Of course, it may be a weird MB failure manifesting itself randomly, but I seriously doubt that (extremely rare and the last thing to check after ensuring that everything else is Ok).

Good luck


----------



## Rockrz

Well, I'm going to talk to the manufacturer that built this (it's brand new) and see if they will take it back... I'm hearing that numerous folks have defective motherboards so I think I'm going to return this one and buy one with the Asus Z170-A from Puget Systems

The have a i7 nice unit that they overclock to 4.5gigs and they test the heck out of it before shipping it.

The manufacturer of the one I'm having problems with says they do not recommend overclocking so it sounds like they are not performance enthusiasts


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> The issue you're experiencing indicates that the BIOS setup is unstable. The MB is re-checking the HW and its setup on every reboot (incl. performing a basic RAM training etc.) to make sure that everything's Ok (components age, fail, etc. so this is a standard procedure). Using "keep current" may help bypassing parts of this process, but it's inadvisable. You're not solving anything just preventing the problem from reporting itself. Depending on what the issue is you may get into trouble this way (e.g. get unstable file read/write operations in worst case), even though the system may seem to be running Ok otherwise from an everyday user perspective.


That's a good observation. But in my case, the system is OC'd quite a bit (CPU, RAM freq and tighter latencies, etc), so some potential instability is to be expected. You know the cardinal rule: there's no such thing as a stable overclock. Components are guaranteed to be stable only at stock clocks and voltages. Still, there is such a thing as a stable-enough overclock; so long as the system doesn't glitch in any way under the most demanding of my applications, the OC is stable enough. The warning that I've semi-disabled could be telling me about problems that might arise in applications that I'm never going to use.

But Rockrz said he is not overclocking, so in that case, I think he might be seeing evidence of a hardware problem somewhere. I had missed that point when I replied to him, and it's an important one. Good on you for spotting it and pointing it out.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> That's a good observation. But in my case, the system is OC'd quite a bit (CPU, RAM freq and tighter latencies, etc), so some potential instability is to be expected. You know the cardinal rule: there's no such thing as a stable overclock. Components are guaranteed to be stable only at stock clocks and voltages. Still, there is such a thing as a stable-enough overclock; so long as the system doesn't glitch in any way under the most demanding of my applications, the OC is stable enough. The warning that I've semi-disabled could be telling me about problems that might arise in applications that I'm never going to use.
> 
> But Rockrz said he is not overclocking, so in that case, I think he might be seeing evidence of a hardware problem somewhere. I had missed that point when I replied to him, and it's an important one. Good on you for spotting it and pointing it out.


I'm completely with you. Btw setting "keep current" is a good tip about temporarily making your system work to finish whatever you've been working on, or while troubleshooting it. So it could be a very helpful trick, indeed.

Regarding stable OC. There's always a good OC margin / potential in every component (that's why the manufacturer can guarantee stable function since the components are underperforming). The OC trick is obviously to hit the maximum performance that a particular setup can give you with the "stock" degree of stability while fully exploiting your components. It's the ultimate goal and it's fully possible. Of course, you can push the system even further at the price of occasional unstability (benchmarkers do that tuning the system for the particular test).

I've been OC'ing my systems for 24/7 usage for years now, and never had any stability problems once done. But I always leave a slight safety margin to the very edge. E.g. a system could be rock stable at 4.5G (CPU) and slightly unstable at 4.6G, so I leave it at 4.5G. It's still 30-50% OC above the stock performance for the same bucks! And you can tell that it kicks too! (e.g. 1 hour video rendering at stock speed is done in minutes with 50% OC!). Just my 2c, anyway


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> I'm completely with you. Btw setting "keep current" is a good tip about temporarily making your system work to finish whatever you've been working on, or while troubleshooting it. So it could be a very helpful trick, indeed.


Well, I'm not ready to call it a trick, since my sample size is one PC







All I can say is, I changed it and the "OC failed" screen hasn't appeared since. But I might have tweaked my way out of whatever was causing it to appear occasionally. It could be a coincidence.


----------



## godboy

I am interested in picking this board up, but I need to know if the CPU cooler mounting holes extend through the mother board or not. I am interested in running a EK Predator AIO on the CPU so I just need to be sure which mounting pins to order.

Also - does anyone have any experience running the Intel 750 PCI-E SSD with this board? Is the connectivity seamless?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godboy*
> 
> I am interested in picking this board up, but I need to know if the CPU cooler mounting holes extend through the mother board or not. I am interested in running a EK Predator AIO on the CPU so I just need to be sure which mounting pins to order.
> 
> Also - does anyone have any experience running the Intel 750 PCI-E SSD with this board? Is the connectivity seamless?


I have 1.2TB 750 PCI-E and install of W10 on it was seamless.

Can't remember if mounting holes go right through the board but suspect they do.


----------



## godboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I have 1.2TB 750 PCI-E and install of W10 on it was seamless.
> 
> Can't remember if mounting holes go right through the board but suspect they do.


Thanks!

Can anyone confirm if the CPU cooler mounting holes go all the way through or not?


----------



## weinstein888

They don't.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I agree was building my last night and they threaded points in locking mechanism all 2011v3 ar like that but can purchase set of screws for that socket and predator


----------



## JKad

The Intel750 installed on Win10 without any issues. Win10 installs a generic MS NVMe driver, so be sure to install the Intel driver that can be found on Intel's website. Also check there for firmware updates and get the SSD Toolbox for maintenance on your drive.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKad*
> 
> The Intel750 installed on Win10 without any issues. Win10 installs a generic MS NVMe driver, so be sure to install the Intel driver that can be found on Intel's website. Also check there for firmware updates and get the SSD Toolbox for maintenance on your drive.


Agreed. I installed the Intel Drivers and Toolbox a few days after the initial W10 install.


----------



## ScottieB

Hey all.

I'm planning to build my first workstation since 2007 (!!!) on this board.

But right now it doesn't seem to be in stock anywhere. B&H calls the USB 3.1 version a "pre-order". Can that be right? (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1163658-REG/asus_x99_e_ws_usb_3_1_workstation.html) Or are they maybe out of stock because something new is coming soon? Or just a coincidence? Thx


----------



## tomsonx1983

Ok system tested first oc pretty good i think but temps... xmp on 125 strap vcore manual set 1.2 couse asus sets it even higher on auto all the rest still on auto will lower them later, or put another rad ? Idlling at about 30 on cores but aida stress cpu only cores hit 60-65 to max 62 but if fpu stress on than 82 c, my rig is ws 5930k, evga titan x sc, ax 1200i on water d5 pump ek full cover titan block and supremacy evo bitspower res 360 alphacool rad 30 mm plus nemesis gtx 280 in push pull need another rad ?


----------



## Skinnered

Is there some insight what's the best memory (say 2800 mhz and higher succeeded) for this board?
I got one (with an 5930K)on the mail and have ordered 32 GB (4x8) Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 mhz C15 with it.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> Is there some insight what's the best memory (say 2800 mhz and higher succeeded) for this board?
> I got one (with an 5930K)on the mail and have ordered 32 GB (4x8) Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 mhz C15 with it.


2800 seems pretty strong on 125 strap. I took mine (Corsair DP 2800 4x4) to 3200, but I didn't like the voltage or latencies I needed. Right now I have it stable at 100 strap, 2200 MHz 12-14-14-28 1T @1.25v.

Your CPU's IMC will likely have more to say about your RAM OC and latencies than the board. Also, two DIMMs per channel might limit you a bit as well. But I'll be surprised if you can't manage 3200 at least. GL & HF.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> 2800 seems pretty strong on 125 strap. I took mine (Corsair DP 2800 4x4) to 3200, but I didn't like the voltage or latencies I needed. Right now I have it stable at 100 strap, 2200 MHz 12-14-14-28 1T @1.25v.
> 
> Your CPU's IMC will likely have more to say about your RAM OC and latencies than the board. Also, two DIMMs per channel might limit you a bit as well. But I'll be surprised if you can't manage 3200 at least. GL & HF.


The big problem with this board seems that you can't get the RAM to work at anywhere near 3200. I don't have a problem with that my Ripjaws - F4-2666C15Q-32GRR run at 2133 @ default settings. But they should run @ 2666 out of the box shouldn't they???!!!


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The big problem with this board seems that you can't get the RAM to work at anywhere near 3200. I don't have a problem with that my Ripjaws - F4-2666C15Q-32GRR run at 2133 @ default settings. But they should run @ 2666 out of the box shouldn't they???!!!


I think you should get 2666, or what's printed on the package. However, if you can tighten the latencies a little bit, you'll get the same performance in most applications, often witrh lower voltages. Eg: 2400 C12 is the same as 3200 C16 (CAS ÷ frequency x 2000), or 10.0 ns delay. The higher freq/bandwidth will give you a slight performance boost with very large data transfers (i.e., benchmarks), but otherwise the performance is the same (real-world apps).

Have you tried tweaking DRAM voltage, DRAM current capability, DRAM switching freq, and DRAM power phase control? These can increase stability at higher freqs and/or tighter latencies. (DRAM clck period is best left on auto unless you're experienced with it.)

Another thing to consider is that the CPU's IMC is important here, and that comes down to the silicon lottery. To take some of the pressure off, maybe consider backing off on core freqs and cache freq just a bit and see if you can hit 2666.

But, you know, even aggressive memory overclocking is only going to yield 0.5 - 1.5 ns improvement in actual latency. You'll never notice the slightest difference; only your benchmark scores will change. Still, it's good fun


----------



## Skinnered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> 2800 seems pretty strong on 125 strap. I took mine (Corsair DP 2800 4x4) to 3200, but I didn't like the voltage or latencies I needed. Right now I have it stable at 100 strap, 2200 MHz 12-14-14-28 1T @1.25v.
> 
> Your CPU's IMC will likely have more to say about your RAM OC and latencies than the board. Also, two DIMMs per channel might limit you a bit as well. But I'll be surprised if you can't manage 3200 at least. GL & HF.


Will try to work my way up from 2200 MHz, 1,25V is pretty low, shouldn't be that 1.35V?
Fingers crossed


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> Will try to work my way up from 2200 MHz, 1,25V is pretty low, shouldn't be that 1.35V?


For higher frequencies, yes, up to 1.35 is likely necessary. But for lower freqs with tighter latencies, I found that only a small voltage increase was needed. Right now I've got 1.30v for boot with 1.25v eventual, and no stability issues. That's for 100 strap and 2200 MHz 12-14-14-28 1T. YMMV, of course.


----------



## tomsonx1983

First impression gone







cpu degradet after 5 min in prime, from 4.5 at 1.2 v cant get now even 4.2 at 1.3 v sad
Edit:
Was have some problems with ram partially detected on xmp, reset it to default, manually set strap to 100 ratio 45 vcore 1.170 memory to 2800 seems to be ok right now but timings are loose of course will try to tune it later


----------



## Fraggy

I decided to try BIOS 1302 because it claims "improved stability". So far, good results. I increased DRAM freq from 2200 to 2400 MHz, still with 100 strap and 12-14-14-28 1T. I needed to increase DRAM voltage to 1.35v boot and 1.30v eventual, but it's very stable. Very nice result imho.

I might try to get more out of the CPU core and cache for fun, but they are perfect for 24/7 right now with x44 all cores @1.30v max (adaptive) and x42 cache @1.25v max (offset), decent for the voltage used. Max single core temp reaches 51C under a heavy load (via HWiNFO64), so I'll keep it right where it is for 24/7.

(In case anyone's wondering, I had stability issues with adaptive voltage on CPU cache, but offset is working great there. Adaptive is working great on CPU core.)


----------



## gasongasoff

Does anyone know what the new features in 1302 are?

I noticed that I can get to 2666GHz now with 128GB DDR (before, I could only get to 2400). I used auto-timings, which gave me 16-18-18-36 CL2, if anyone's curious. 1.4V DIMM voltage.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Don't know about previous bioses but have a question can u run in chrome at youtube aerials 4k 60 fps turn on information for nerds and check if its dropping frames ? on my old pc what was [email protected] 16GB @2400 gtx970 was no frame drops now my current rig [email protected] 16gb 2800 gtx titan x its dropping frames


----------



## hovland

Hi
Have experienced that I'm only able to boot on Samsung sm951 on early bios versions. Currently using 702 on my x99-e ws. Tested 1302, and I could not make win 7 64 boot. So I had to revert to 702. Tested 1102, with same problems. Other UEFI devices is visible but not the 951. On bios 702 there is no problem.
Have anyone tested the new Samsung 950 Pro ?

Have also a strange issue with the AI Suite, and the TPU window, all CPU setting there is unreadable due a graphic error. All other window's in AI suite is working fine.



Have tried all available GPU drivers, with same result.
Asus support just say that they have no plan to fix it.
Doe nanny one know a way to fix it ?

I use the same driver on a different system also, with a slightly different AI suite due to different MB from Asus , and no problem there.


----------



## db188

@poppapete, not true. the even numbered slots are all routed x8, if you populate them they will drop the next odd numbered (below) slot down to x8 as well. the odd numbered slots are all x16. slots 1 and 3 are on the first plx switch, slots 5 and 7 on the second. Asus's very own promo page has an illustration showing the recommended optimal config for 2 cards in sli to be slots #1 and #5. you will of course need to use the 4-slot sli bridge in order to link the cards.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *db188*
> 
> @poppapete, not true. the even numbered slots are all routed x8, if you populate them they will drop the next odd numbered (below) slot down to x8 as well. the odd numbered slots are all x16. slots 1 and 3 are on the first plx switch, slots 5 and 7 on the second. Asus's very own promo page has an illustration showing the recommended optimal config for 2 cards in sli to be slots #1 and #5. you will of course need to use the 4-slot sli bridge in order to link the cards.


I stand corrected. So you can run 4 cards @ X16 as long as they are 1,3,5 & 7!


----------



## tomsonx1983

Got another questions, anyone have problems with dpc latency issues ? and another one can i mix ram on this mobo now have 4x4 dominator platinum 2800 and have a good deal for platinums 3000 will work or not ?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Got another questions, anyone have problems with dpc latency issues ? and another one can i mix ram on this mobo now have 4x4 dominator platinum 2800 and have a good deal for platinums 3000 will work or not ?


Unless there's a problem with your system config or a driver is misbehaving, and you're actually getting audio dropouts, you can ignore DPC latency. Deferred procedure calls allow high-priority tasks like hardware interrupts to be divided so that low-priority elements of the task can be executed later. That permits the system to perform high-priority processing immediately and assign a lower priority to less important tasks. In general, DPC latencies mean that less important elements of a task are waiting for more important ones to finish, which is exactly what ought to happen on a high-performance system.

Mixing RAM can result in less OC headroom and looser latancies. Performance can be disappointing. Do you *need* more than 16 GB? If you have a server or workstation, then yes, more is better. For a desktop PC or a gaming system, faster is better than more. In any case, mixing different modules is not ideal.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasongasoff*
> 
> Does anyone know what the new features in 1302 are? I noticed that I can get to 2666GHz now with 128GB DDR (before, I could only get to 2400). I used auto-timings, which gave me 16-18-18-36 CL2, if anyone's curious. 1.4V DIMM voltage.


All I can find is the usual Asus communications artistry: "Improve system performance and stability." However, it appears to do just that. Like you, I was able to increase memory freq (from 2200 to 2400 in my case with the same latencies 12-14-14-28 1T and only 0.05v more juice).

I can now run the CPU at 4.6 GHz 24/7, needing only 1.344 max Vcore for stability. Max core temps are now 62C, up from 51C for 4.4 GHz with 1.300 Vcore (gotta love that Noctua NH-D15S cooler). On BIOS 1301, I needed 1.355 Vcore for 4.6 GHz. I'm not comfortable with anything above 1.350 for 24/7.

I left cache at 4.2 GHz with 1.25v. I'm still using adaptive for Vcore, and offset for Vcache. That seems to be the right combo for my system. Based on my experiences, I'd recommend 1302. If you've got a system exactly like mine, it should work brilliantly


----------



## hodor

and for my first post....

just got the usb 3.1 version of the board in. 5960x, 64gig (4x16), zotac 980 ti extreme, samsung 950 m2, 850 watt ps

not sure if all power connectors needs to be used. obviously 24 pin for sure...do i need to plug in both 8 pins at the top and the 6 pin under the cpu?

thanks much


----------



## tomsonx1983

U need to connect both 8 pin at top plus 24 pin, 6 pin is optiona for mutiple gpus, depend if u want more volts trough pcie when moded bios on single gpu connecting 6 pin my be help full


----------



## hodor

ok so it wont hurt the board to plug in all 4 connectors (both 8 pins, 24 pin, and the 6 pin. it will only help with stability if i do plug in the 6 pin?

i only have one 980 ti and an areca raid card in pcie slots


----------



## tomsonx1983

No it wont, as i say both 8 pin plugs ar required to boot, extra 6 pin its optional for multiple pcie slots configuration, i plug in all of them with only one titan x and x-fi titanium hd


----------



## SilenNomad

I have the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB installed in the M.2 lot. On motherboard BIOS 1301, and now also 1302, I have been unable to boot from the 950 Pro; the drive does not appear in the boot options,. The Advanced BIOS tab for NVME does not let me configure anything. Note that Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit can see the drive and I can use it as any other normal storage device.


----------



## Nez of WOE

Hi!

I'm unable to be a fan of my X99-E WS.
G.Skill insists that setting XMP profile shouldn't change any other settings, but I've assured G.Skill that after changing it to XMP, many other settings change, and whether I change them back or not my system fails to boot.

I am defeated.
EZMode manages to boost the ram to about 2430, but it isn't right.

I have the manual, and the internet at my fat fingertips. I can't find an adequate resource to use as a proper guide. I'm not even sure if my CPU is set right in the BIOS.

Where do you guys find your info?

5930K 3.5GHz
X99-E WS 3.1USB
32GB DDR4-3000 (at 2133)
NVidia Poseidon GTX 980 ti 6GB
Samsung EVO 850 250GB
Samsung EVO 850 500GB
Hyperkit Intel 750 2.5" SSD 400GB
Corsair 1200w

Losin my mind.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nez of WOE*
> 
> G.Skill insists that setting XMP profile shouldn't change any other settings, but I've assured G.Skill that after changing it to XMP, many other settings change, and whether I change them back or not my system fails to boot.


An XMP profile will often make numerous config changes, and personally I find it more trouble than it's worth. Auto-config OC utilities also make some odd choices. I've always found it easier to do everything manually. It definitely takes longer, but it's simpler, problems are easier to diagnose, and the results are usually better. If you're methodical, and change one setting at a time a little at a time, you will know which change caused a problem.

I've had excellent OC results with this board. The default settings are very conservative, but remember it's marketed for workstation duty. It has all of the power regulation and overclocking options you need to make your system run very well, and it handles heat better than most. It's a great board imho. Seriously, XMP and EZ-OC profiles are probably causing you grief, not the board.


----------



## gasongasoff

WARNING: I'm getting SLOW transfer speeds with the Samsung SM951 (AHCI) and 950 Pro (NVME) *when using PCIe->M.2 adapter cards*, even ones that are PCIe 3.0 x4 compliant.
Whereas, they work at full speed using the motherboard m.2 slot. And Intel 750 cards also run at expected speed.
I'm using the latest 1302 BIOS.

This is exactly the same problem described here:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?70996-Problems-with-SM951-Addonics-adapter-on-X99-E-WS

The two adapter cards I used were:
Lycom DT-120
Bplus M2P4A

Here are the nerfed transfer speeds:


----------



## gasongasoff

JUNK. I installed the 950 Pro in the M.2 slot and I'm also getting SLOW transfer rates!!!



To compare, this was the SM951 AHCI 500GB in the M.2 mobo slot:


Update: I suspect that the 950 Pro is heat throttling. If I start the ATTO benchmark at 4MB and up, I get full speed. Will report back.


----------



## Nez of WOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> An XMP profile will often make numerous config changes, and personally I find it more trouble than it's worth. Auto-config OC utilities also make some odd choices. I've always found it easier to do everything manually. It definitely takes longer, but it's simpler, problems are easier to diagnose, and the results are usually better. If you're methodical, and change one setting at a time a little at a time, you will know which change caused a problem.
> 
> I've had excellent OC results with this board. The default settings are very conservative, but remember it's marketed for workstation duty. It has all of the power regulation and overclocking options you need to make your system run very well, and it handles heat better than most. It's a great board imho. Seriously, XMP and EZ-OC profiles are probably causing you grief, not the board.


Thank you.

I can't get my 3000 ram to run at anything other than 2133, or EZMode's 24xx -- because I do not know how, and I'm trying to find a resource to learn from. I've attempted both with and without EZ-OC methods, and have no intention of ever using EZ-OC again. I've reversed every change XMP settings made save for the ram settings itself and attempted that. I've tried to do this through deductive reasoning and have made zero progress, and ran out of ideas.

MB manual removed, There has to be a better resource to learn how to configure 5930K and DDR4-3000 ram in Asus UEFI BIOS version 2.16.1242. Something. Anything.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasongasoff*
> 
> JUNK. I installed the 950 Pro in the M.2 slot and I'm also getting SLOW transfer rates!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To compare, this was the SM951 AHCI 500GB in the M.2 mobo slot:


Ok. I may have a solution regarding this issue. A while back I was having what sounds like the exact same issue. It got to a point where I couldn't open any programs on my SM951 and my system would freeze. I reinstalled my drivers and RST software. This did not fix my problem. Now your results may be different, but my problem started while I was in the process of sending one of my 980's back to EVGA for upgrading. I just removed the card and didn't think to reinstall the GPU drivers for the 2 that were remaining. A few days later after I was about ready to stop using my 951, I updated the Nvidia drivers and surprise surprise, my 951 started working again.

So just one more thing you'all might try is reinstalling your GPU drivers. I have frequently noticed that whenever I have a particular hardware issue, the GPU drivers are often the reason why. A clean removal and reinstall wouldn't hurt.


----------



## gasongasoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasongasoff*
> 
> JUNK. I installed the 950 Pro in the M.2 slot and I'm also getting SLOW transfer rates!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To compare, this was the SM951 AHCI 500GB in the M.2 mobo slot:
> 
> 
> Update: I suspect that the 950 Pro is heat throttling. If I start the ATTO benchmark at 4MB and up, I get full speed. Will report back.


Update again: Okay, problem solved. It was heat throttling. I leaned up a small fan on top of the 950 Pro and re-ran ATTO. Not too shabby.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nez of WOE*
> 
> I can't get my 3000 ram to run at anything other than 2133, or EZMode's 24xx -- because I do not know how, and I'm trying to find a resource to learn from. I've attempted both with and without EZ-OC methods, and have no intention of ever using EZ-OC again. I've reversed every change XMP settings made save for the ram settings itself and attempted that. I've tried to do this through deductive reasoning and have made zero progress, and ran out of ideas. There has to be a better resource to learn how to configure 5930K and DDR4-3000 ram in Asus UEFI BIOS version 2.16.1242. Something. Anything.


I have a basic guide for you, and anyone else interested. I would recommend flashing BIOS 1302 first if you haven't already (assuming you have the older non-USB 3.1 board). 1302 has been good to me.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Start by re-setting your UEFI settings to the factory defaults under "Exit" in the main menu "Load Optimized Defaults". Next, make sure the board's TPU and EPU switches are off (far left position). Don't use TPU/EPU if you're making manual adjustments.

Boot:
Fast Boot: Enabled
Setup Mode: Advanced Mode
Option ROM Messages: Keep Current
Change the CSM (compatibility support module) setting from the default Auto to Enabled.
Set the Boot Device Control to UEFI and Legacy OpROM (default).
Change devices to UEFI Driver First (default is Legacy OpROM first).
Set your boot disk as the first boot device; you can change this later. You'll be rebooting a lot now and this shaves off a few seconds each time.

AI Tweaker:
Work on the CPU and cache first, the RAM later. Keep CPU Strap and BCLK at 100. This enables Adaptive VCore, which is best for 24/7 OC. Do increase CPU Input Voltage to 1.925 V (up to a Max of 2.050 V). The default (1.800 V) is far too conservative for a good OC.

*** Don't assume that higher voltage is the answer to everything. High voltage can introduce instability on its own ***

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Strap: 100 MHz
Source Clock Tuner: 6 Ohm
PLL Selection: LC PLL
Filter PLL: Low BCLK Mode
BCLK Frequency: 100.0
Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto
Asus Multicore Enhancement: Disabled
CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
Core Ratio Limit: Start with 42 here and increase one step at a time. When the boot fails, add a little more + VCore offset. When modest VCore increases don't let you boot, you've found your limit. Back down one step.
Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: Auto (leave on Auto or cache freq will not throttle normally)
Maximum CPU Cache Ratio: Ignore this for now; deal with core first. Once that's done, start with 38 here and increase one step at a time as above, adding voltage a little at a time. Don't expect to get this as high as core: 200-400 MHz lower is normal.
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
BCLK Frequency / DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
DRAM Frequency: Leave this alone for now (Auto); OC core and cache first
OC Tuner: Keep Current Settings
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
Extreme Over-Voltage: Disabled
Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Adaptive Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Core Voltage Offset: Start with + 0.200 V, up to a maximum of + 0.250 V (air) or + 0.265 V (water) as you increase the core frequency.
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage: Auto
Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage: Will show same voltage you set
CPU Cache Voltage: Offset Mode (not adaptive -- adaptive is good for core, not for cache)
Offset Mode Sign: +
CPU Cache Voltage Offset: Start with 0.250 V up to a maximum of 0.275 V as you increase the maximum cache frequency
CPU System Agent Mode Sign: +
CPU System Agent Voltage Offset: Leave on Auto for now. You *will* have to adjust this when you OC your RAM. When you OC RAM, start with + 0.080 V here; go up or down in 10-15 MV steps depending on your RAM. Usually more is better, sometimes less is better. It depends on the RAM kit. SA voltage is important but tricky; be patient with it.
CPU SVID Support: Disabled
CPU Input Voltage: 1.925 V
DRAM SVID Support: Disabled
DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB): 1.350 V
DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD): 1.350 V
PCH Core Voltage: Auto
PCH I/O Voltage: Auto
VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage: Auto
VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage: Auto
VTTDDR Voltage (CHA, CHB): Auto
VTTDDR Voltage (CHC, CHD): Auto
PLL Termination Voltage: Auto
PLL Reference Offset Mode Sign: +
PLL Reference Offset Value: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

External DIGI+ Power Control
CPU Input Boot Voltage: Auto
CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 5 (moderate LLC)
CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
CPU Current Capability: 120%
CPU Power Thermal Control: 115
DRAM Current Capability (CHA, CHB): 120%
DRAM Current Capability (CHC, CHD): 120%
DRAM Switching Frequency (CHA, CHB): Auto
DRAM Switching Frequency (CHC, CHD): Auto
DRAM Power Phase Control (CHA, CHB): Extreme
DRAM Power Phase Control (CHC, CHD): Extreme

Internal CPU Power Management
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
Long Duration Package Power Limit: 350 W
Package Power Time Limit: 60 Sec
Short Duration Package Power Limit: 400 W
CPU Integrated VR Current Limit: 500 W
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management: Disabled
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management: High Performance

Advanced:
CPU Configuration
Hyperthreading: Your choice; I prefer Disabled for lower latency
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled
Boot Performance Mode: Maximum Performance
Maximum CPU Core Temperature: Auto

CPU Power Management Configuration
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C-States: Enabled
Enhanced C1 State: Enabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled
Package C-State Limit: C0/C1 State

Once you have CPU core and cache done, try to OC your RAM. But first, apply these settings in DRAM Timing Control:

DRAM Timing Control
All timings Auto (for now)
DRAM Eventual Voltage (CHA, CHB): 1.350 V Max
DRAM Eventual Voltage (CHC, CHD): 1.350 V Max
DRAM CLK Period: Auto
Memory Optimize Control: Enabled
Enhanced Training (ALL): Enabled
MemTest: Disabled
Attempt Fast Boot: Enabled
Attempt Fast Cold Boot: Disabled
DRAM Training: Enabled
DRAM SPD Write: Disabled

Leave all timings on Auto for now; they should increase as the frequency increases.

In AI Tweaker, increase the RAM frequency a little at a time and adjust the System Agent voltage offset as you work. When a frequency increase fails, try more SA offset, then a bit more still, then less, and see if it boots.

Once you find your frequency, you can return to DRAM Timing Control and start playing with the primary timings if you like. Be methodical: only the primaries, only a little at a time. Don't play with second and third timings unless you know exactly what you're doing.



That should get you started.


----------



## Nez of WOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> An XMP profile will often make numerous config changes, and personally I find it more trouble than it's worth. Auto-config OC utilities also make some odd choices. I've always found it easier to do everything manually. It definitely takes longer, but it's simpler, problems are easier to diagnose, and the results are usually better. If you're methodical, and change one setting at a time a little at a time, you will know which change caused a problem.
> 
> I've had excellent OC results with this board. The default settings are very conservative, but remember it's marketed for workstation duty. It has all of the power regulation and overclocking options you need to make your system run very well, and it handles heat better than most. It's a great board imho. Seriously, XMP and EZ-OC profiles are probably causing you grief, not the board.


Thank you.

I've gone about it manually setting things but it still fails to boot unless 2133.

I've had this new rig since the beginning of October, and I've made no progress.

My goal remains getting my CPU configured properly, and my RAM configured properly. Currently, my CPU works (but I have no reference to know if it's set right) and my RAM works (albeit at 2133, not 3000)

What baffles me is that there're no video guides, not like there are for the ROG boards. Nothing for our BIOS.

I've never been this stumped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I have a basic guide for you, and anyone else interested. I would recommend flashing BIOS 1302 first if you haven't already (assuming you have the older non-USB 3.1 board). 1302 has been good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Start by re-setting your UEFI settings to the factory defaults under "Exit" in the main menu "Load Optimized Defaults". Next, make sure the board's TPU and EPU switches are off (far left position). Don't use TPU/EPU if you're making manual adjustments.
> 
> Boot:
> Fast Boot: Enabled
> Setup Mode: Advanced Mode
> Option ROM Messages: Keep Current
> Change the CSM (compatibility support module) setting from the default Auto to Enabled.
> Set the Boot Device Control to UEFI and Legacy OpROM (default).
> Change devices to UEFI Driver First (default is Legacy OpROM first).
> Set your boot disk as the first boot device; you can change this later. You'll be rebooting a lot now and this shaves off a few seconds each time.
> 
> AI Tweaker:
> Work on the CPU and cache first, the RAM later. Keep CPU Strap and BCLK at 100. This enables Adaptive VCore, which is best for 24/7 OC. Do increase CPU Input Voltage to 1.925 V (up to a Max of 2.050 V). The default (1.800 V) is far too conservative for a good OC.
> 
> *** Don't assume that higher voltage is the answer to everything. High voltage can introduce instability on its own ***
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
> CPU Strap: 100 MHz
> Source Clock Tuner: 6 Ohm
> PLL Selection: LC PLL
> Filter PLL: Low BCLK Mode
> BCLK Frequency: 100.0
> Initial BCLK Frequency: Auto
> Asus Multicore Enhancement: Disabled
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
> Core Ratio Limit: Start with 42 here and increase one step at a time. When the boot fails, add a little more + VCore offset. When modest VCore increases don't let you boot, you've found your limit. Back down one step.
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: Auto (leave on Auto or cache freq will not throttle normally)
> Maximum CPU Cache Ratio: Ignore this for now; deal with core first. Once that's done, start with 38 here and increase one step at a time as above, adding voltage a little at a time. Don't expect to get this as high as core: 200-400 MHz lower is normal.
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> BCLK Frequency / DRAM Frequency Ratio: Auto
> DRAM Frequency: Leave this alone for now (Auto); OC core and cache first
> OC Tuner: Keep Current Settings
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> Extreme Over-Voltage: Disabled
> Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Adaptive Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Core Voltage Offset: Start with + 0.200 V, up to a maximum of + 0.250 V (air) or + 0.265 V (water) as you increase the core frequency.
> Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage: Auto
> Total Adaptive Mode CPU Core Voltage: Will show same voltage you set
> CPU Cache Voltage: Offset Mode (not adaptive -- adaptive is good for core, not for cache)
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> CPU Cache Voltage Offset: Start with 0.250 V up to a maximum of 0.275 V as you increase the maximum cache frequency
> CPU System Agent Mode Sign: +
> CPU System Agent Voltage Offset: Leave on Auto for now. You *will* have to adjust this when you OC your RAM. When you OC RAM, start with + 0.080 V here; go up or down in 10-15 MV steps depending on your RAM. Usually more is better, sometimes less is better. It depends on the RAM kit. SA voltage is important but tricky; be patient with it.
> CPU SVID Support: Disabled
> CPU Input Voltage: 1.925 V
> DRAM SVID Support: Disabled
> DRAM Voltage (CHA, CHB): 1.350 V
> DRAM Voltage (CHC, CHD): 1.350 V
> PCH Core Voltage: Auto
> PCH I/O Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage: Auto
> VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage: Auto
> VTTDDR Voltage (CHA, CHB): Auto
> VTTDDR Voltage (CHC, CHD): Auto
> PLL Termination Voltage: Auto
> PLL Reference Offset Mode Sign: +
> PLL Reference Offset Value: Auto
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> External DIGI+ Power Control
> CPU Input Boot Voltage: Auto
> CPU Load-line Calibration: Level 5 (moderate LLC)
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency: Auto
> VRM Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control: T.Probe
> CPU Current Capability: 120%
> CPU Power Thermal Control: 115
> DRAM Current Capability (CHA, CHB): 120%
> DRAM Current Capability (CHC, CHD): 120%
> DRAM Switching Frequency (CHA, CHB): Auto
> DRAM Switching Frequency (CHC, CHD): Auto
> DRAM Power Phase Control (CHA, CHB): Extreme
> DRAM Power Phase Control (CHC, CHD): Extreme
> 
> Internal CPU Power Management
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> Long Duration Package Power Limit: 350 W
> Package Power Time Limit: 60 Sec
> Short Duration Package Power Limit: 400 W
> CPU Integrated VR Current Limit: 500 W
> CPU Integrated VR Fault Management: Disabled
> CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management: High Performance
> 
> Advanced:
> CPU Configuration
> Hyperthreading: Your choice; I prefer Disabled for lower latency
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Limit CPUID Maximum: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
> Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: Enabled
> Boot Performance Mode: Maximum Performance
> Maximum CPU Core Temperature: Auto
> 
> CPU Power Management Configuration
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C-States: Enabled
> Enhanced C1 State: Enabled
> CPU C3 Report: Disabled
> CPU C6 Report: Disabled
> Package C-State Limit: C0/C1 State
> 
> Once you have CPU core and cache done, try to OC your RAM. But first, apply these settings in DRAM Timing Control:
> 
> DRAM Timing Control
> All timings Auto (for now)
> DRAM Eventual Voltage (CHA, CHB): 1.350 V Max
> DRAM Eventual Voltage (CHC, CHD): 1.350 V Max
> DRAM CLK Period: Auto
> Memory Optimize Control: Enabled
> Enhanced Training (ALL): Enabled
> MemTest: Disabled
> Attempt Fast Boot: Enabled
> Attempt Fast Cold Boot: Disabled
> DRAM Training: Enabled
> DRAM SPD Write: Disabled
> 
> Leave all timings on Auto for now; they should increase as the frequency increases.
> 
> In AI Tweaker, increase the RAM frequency a little at a time and adjust the System Agent voltage offset as you work. When a frequency increase fails, try more SA offset, then a bit more still, then less, and see if it boots.
> 
> Once you find your frequency, you can return to DRAM Timing Control and start playing with the primary timings if you like. Be methodical: only the primaries, only a little at a time. Don't play with second and third timings unless you know exactly what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> That should get you started.


Thank you Fraggy. I do have the 3.1 USB board. As soon as I get home I''ll check this out. I was just on my way back to here to link an overclocking guide for 5930K for ROG boards in the hopes that it would be useful in overclocking an Asus X99-E WS. I have the 5-way software they mention, but every attempt to find a how-to video shows outdated versions with different options than the one I have. I hate .. hate .. HATE when they do that.


----------



## BloodOath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenNomad*
> 
> I have the Samsung 950 Pro 512GB installed in the M.2 lot. On motherboard BIOS 1301, and now also 1302, I have been unable to boot from the 950 Pro; the drive does not appear in the boot options,. The Advanced BIOS tab for NVME does not let me configure anything. Note that Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit can see the drive and I can use it as any other normal storage device.


SilenNomad, I had serious issues with this and may redo the whole thing for a windows 10 install. What finally got me through was to this.

Disable all your other drives in bios.
Make sure you can see your 950 pro in drive list. If not,
Set CSM to UEFI and Legacy or just use UEFI if you can. I could not.
Your other CSM for Storage and PCIe Options, if possible, should be UEFI first.
Your Secure boot mode should "Other OS".

Insert your windows media and install. Your boot option in bios will be windows boot manager at least it was for me. I'm going to redo this to see if that changes.


----------



## scottygsxr1300

Hello, I'll keep looking in previous posts, maybe I've missed it.
With the X99-E WS 3.0. I'm trying to re-rebuild system as a dual boot with a m.2 drive. Wanting to install Win7 64 bit on a Samsung 850 pro 256GB in RAID0, and Win10 64bit on a M.2 Samsung SM951 NVME 256GB installed in the m.2 slot. I can see the M.2 drive in the BIOS & device manager. I was able to get Window 10 to install and boot from the M.2 drive. Although I probably should have reinstalled Win7 again first. However at this point trying to install Win 7 (from DVD), the install is hanging. Does not look like Win7 has native support for NVME (https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990941).
Has anyone else successfully done a dual boot set up like this?
If so, what steps did you take to do the OS installs?
Or what BIOS settings (or version) were needed?


----------



## Rickster7711

Hello, I have updated my bios to 0602 on my X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and now my Samsung 950 Pro 512 and now it runs at half-speed.
In Samsung Magician I'm reading Link Speed Current 5Gbps, Max 10 Gbps Link Width Current X4. Max 4x
Any idea on what to change ?


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nez of WOE*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I can't get my 3000 ram to run at anything other than 2133, or EZMode's 24xx -- because I do not know how, and I'm trying to find a resource to learn from. I've attempted both with and without EZ-OC methods, and have no intention of ever using EZ-OC again. I've reversed every change XMP settings made save for the ram settings itself and attempted that. I've tried to do this through deductive reasoning and have made zero progress, and ran out of ideas.
> 
> MB manual removed, There has to be a better resource to learn how to configure 5930K and DDR4-3000 ram in Asus UEFI BIOS version 2.16.1242. Something. Anything.


My 2c for what it's worth. XMP BIOS mode is often recommended by the Asus gurus (e.g. Raja) for the sake of stability and as an easy OC approach. I tend to agree, unless you want to break the world record or are busy with a pure benchmarking exercises. Now, I do agree that doing 2133/24xx out of a 3000G RAM is probably not good enough. However, keep in mind that your overall system performance is not necessarily a direct function of your memory speed (a/o voltage)! I've experienced that a system may actually increase its total performance when lowering the RAM speed! The obvious reason is that in a high performing system ALL components need to work well together as a team in an optimal balance (e.g. RAM at very high speed may cause your CPU not to perform at its best, etc.). In other words, a well-tuned system does not necessarily mean that the RAM is running at its MAX speed.

Besides, by increasing the RAM speed, say from 2400 to 2800 (and even 3000), you probably won't notice much difference in your everyday life. As opposed to the CPU OC, RAM OC gains very little true performance benefits for most of the practical tasks. If lowering the RAM speed would enable CPU OC at 4.7G, while running the RAM at its max speed only allows stable 4.5G CPU OC, there's no question what I'd prefer. So I always try to find the best CPU-RAM balance in favor of getting the most out of the CPU, even though the RAM may not be at it's highest listed speed. It's also a common sense call how much time you really want to spend on tuning the RAM since you're not really gaining much real-life performance of your system (and probably making it slightly less stable by pushing the RAM to the limit).

For me RAM tuning is about stability and achieving the highest CPU performance possible, and not about getting the highest RAM speed as a goal in itself. That said, a RAM kit of 3000G is more likely to give you a superior stability and a higher CPU OC, than a 2800G kit, when both are running at e.g. 2400G (common sense). That's the real bang for the bucks in my opinion.

As I said ... just my 2c


----------



## SilenNomad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> SilenNomad, I had serious issues with this and may redo the whole thing for a windows 10 install. What finally got me through was to this.
> 
> Disable all your other drives in bios.
> Make sure you can see your 950 pro in drive list. If not,
> Set CSM to UEFI and Legacy or just use UEFI if you can. I could not.
> Your other CSM for Storage and PCIe Options, if possible, should be UEFI first.
> Your Secure boot mode should "Other OS".
> 
> Insert your windows media and install. Your boot option in bios will be windows boot manager at least it was for me. I'm going to redo this to see if that changes.


After much rebooting, clear the CMOS, setting CSM to UEFI as above, etc. with no result, I finally disabled each and every SATA port and rebooted into the BIOS. Yes, the 950 Pro was now showing up in the boot list. I then re-enabled each SATA port and rebooted...the 950 Pro was still showing up in the boot list! So I think I've got a result. What I haven't done is install the OS on the 950 Pro...I will attempt that task when I get some free time later this week. Today has been a long day


----------



## Halogamer2145

I can't seem to get SpeedFan to control my fans. I've disabled the Q fan control for all the fans in the bios.

EDIT: I got it now.


----------



## Poppapete

Has anyone here tried the 0602 BIOS for the 3.1 version of the x99-E WS and if so does it improve anything? It was released 5 Nov.


----------



## Skinnered

I'm having a very hard time to get this board working with 4 dimms (Corsair LPX 3000 C15 4x8GB) pfff,...tried XMP, auto, different voltage settings, 2133, 2400, 3000 mhz for mem, but it wont act stable.
Funny thing is,.. with two Nvidia GPU's it was stable, but with two Fury X's it wont, and those are the GPU's I kept









Sometimes it will run for hours at XMP (3000 mhz DDR4 settings and bclk @ 125 and then it freezes everytime and I need to clear the CMOS..

You guys have the XMP switch on? is bclk 125 recommended? Do I need to raise Vdimm beyond 1.35, Vcore beyond 1,3? Don't know what to do...


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Honestly I don't like bclk 125, it was exponentially more unstable than using a bclk of 100mhz. I'm sure some people have success with it, but I think the majority of us are running 100mhz. Have you tried 100MHz and just increasing the multipliers for core clock speeds?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> I'm having a very hard time to get this board working with 4 dimms (Corsair LPX 3000 C15 4x8GB) pfff,...tried XMP, auto, different voltage settings, 2133, 2400, 3000 mhz for mem, but it wont act stable.
> Funny thing is,.. with two Nvidia GPU's it was stable, but with two Fury X's it wont, and those are the GPU's I kept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it will run for hours at XMP (3000 mhz DDR4 settings and bclk @ 125 and then it freezes everytime and I need to clear the CMOS..
> 
> You guys have the XMP switch on? is bclk 125 recommended? Do I need to raise Vdimm beyond 1.35, Vcore beyond 1,3? Don't know what to do...


My best memory OC results have been with 100 Strap & 100 BCLK. I don't see how the GFX cards themselves could make any difference in RAM stability, but the *driver* certainly could. I would fire up a search engine and research AMD drivers to see which ones are recommended for system stability.

I wouldn't go past 1.350v on Vdimm, and I would stay below 1.350v Vcore even with good cooling. One thing that matters in Haswell E for RAM stability is System Agent (Vsa), which is the voltage for the IMC. "Auto" didn't cut it for me. You might need to play with it.

Make sure you have enough Vcache. I found I needed 1.285v Vcache for cache @ 4.2 GHz with cores @ 4.6 GHz and 1.344V Vcore. With less Vcache I had occasional instability that took me a while to isolate.

Also, don't be afraid to feed some extra CPU input voltage. 1.900V or a little higher should be fine.

Finally, phase control for the CPU and both DRAM channels should be set to extreme. There's no harm; it just activates all the phases which seems to help with stability.

GL & HF


----------



## Skinnered

The problem is, it allready freezes in biosmenu sometimes, even at all settings on "auto" and 2133 mhz for the ram, so that rules out any driver intervention.

I never changed the System Agent, CPU input voltage and phase control , thanks for the heads up, I have someting to look out for this evening.


----------



## WillyK

*WARNING! The major Windows 10 November Upgrade will uninstall/disable many of your programs & drivers without any pre-warnings!!!*

I just did the upgrade and I'm slightly furious... Not only my default settings have been reset to using Windows services instead (without asking or warning), but a lot of applications (e.g. my CPU-Z, HWMonitor Pro, SATA drivers, SpyBot, VPN clients and more) have been removed without telling me about this upfront! Now I have to figure out which programs have been damaged and install those all over again... In addition, I have to go thru my default programs settings to recover my configuration!!! What a waste... I wonder why Microsoft thinks that this is promoting their case...

*=> Make sure that you have sufficiently documented your installed programs and default settings before doing this upgrade and ... good luck!*

EDIT: CHECK OUT THIS ONE!
http://wind8apps.com/windows-10-fall-update-version-1511-issues/


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickster7711*
> 
> Hello, I have updated my bios to 0602 on my X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and now my Samsung 950 Pro 512 and now it runs at half-speed.
> In Samsung Magician I'm reading Link Speed Current 5Gbps, Max 10 Gbps Link Width Current X4. Max 4x
> Any idea on what to change ?


Its due to overclocking, i read that the reason its memory clock above 2666 mhz or high blck, then uefi switch m.2 lanes to 2 gen for compability and its no option to force it to 3 gen, was have same, did uefi defaults and got 10gbps now, will work on oc later tonight to find out highest oc and 10 gbps

edit
any oc will cap pcie to gen 2, that sucks oc or full m.2 bandwich, or m.2 to pcie adaptor


----------



## tomsonx1983

Ok sorted i thin its bug in uefi overclocking profile set to auto fix it, even when i dont like using auto, all the rest set to manual, so i ran now 5930k 4,7 at 100 blck, 4.3 uncore, dominator platinum 2800 at 2993 17 17 17 36 1t and full bandwitch on m.2


----------



## gasongasoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Ok sorted i thin its bug in uefi overclocking profile set to auto fix it, even when i dont like using auto, all the rest set to manual, so i ran now 5930k 4,7 at 100 blck, 4.3 uncore, dominator platinum 2800 at 2993 17 17 17 36 1t and full bandwitch on m.2


Sorry, what did you change to make it work? I didn't quite understand.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Change overclock profile from manual to auto in ai tweaker didn't try enabling xmp couse its better to set memory manually


----------



## Sowah

Hello again beloved Brothers & Sisters!

After 3x Month with the ASUS X99-E WS... I can say I am happy with it! THX Asus, you rock!
All runs stable @ 4.4 GHZ in all work .... I upload 2-3 Screenshots in Imgur... click on for full / detail view.

Peace be with you!
Chris

http://i.imgur.com/2uFVRQk.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/v85GxLh.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/9Z6VQmj.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/RiJo63i.png


----------



## Mothy123

Hi All

This is my first ever pc build and ive run into a few problems and maybe someone can help

my build specs

Intel Core i7-5930K
32 gig team group dual channel kit
X99-E WS board
Pallet super jet stream 980
and windows 7

so the system all went together ok and booted, i updated the bios to the latest on the asus site and then i noticed that 1 of the 4 8gb sticks wasn't showing in the bios, so i checked the stick and found it to be ok, so i then slowly added the ram stick by stick using the mobo manual as a guide to the correct slots to use, and unless all for sticks where in place the PC just wouldn't boot, so i did a CPU Z test and found that the ram is shown and reads 32 gig but windows and the bios still only read 24,so i did a clear Cmos and bingo when the machine rebooted all ram showing, so i rebooted again and then the bios only showed 2 sticks this time, so i cleared cmos again and all 4 8 gig sticks where back, rebooted and im now back to 3 sticks. the ram does show in other parts of the bios but the sticks that are the problem don't have the team group name, its really weird.

Anyone have any ideas the ram and board where purchased as a bundle from overclockers so i would expect them to be compatible

many thanks

Tim


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mothy123*
> 
> so the system all went together ok and booted, i updated the bios to the latest on the asus site and then i noticed that 1 of the 4 8gb sticks wasn't showing in the bios, so i checked the stick and found it to be ok, so i then slowly added the ram stick by stick using the mobo manual as a guide to the correct slots to use, and unless all for sticks where in place the PC just wouldn't boot, so i did a CPU Z test and found that the ram is shown and reads 32 gig but windows and the bios still only read 24,so i did a clear Cmos and bingo when the machine rebooted all ram showing, so i rebooted again and then the bios only showed 2 sticks this time, so i cleared cmos again and all 4 8 gig sticks where back, rebooted and im now back to 3 sticks. the ram does show in other parts of the bios but the sticks that are the problem don't have the team group name, its really weird.


Are you sure that no automatic OC or XMP profile is being applied after you clear CMOS? Because this behavior is common with an excessive RAM OC. Make sure your RAM/IMC can handle the frequency. I'd recommend backing off the RAM freq with manual settings and see how it does (leave all timings on Auto for now). Look for a freq where the problem doesn't happen. If you find one and it's reasonable, then there's nothing wrong: just too high freq, or too tight timings, or not enough voltage, or some combination. You can dial all of that in gradually once you get it working reliably.


----------



## MR-e

Anyone have the X99M-WS? I'm debating on adding the Samsung 950 Pro m.2 ssd, however, I'm not sure if it's worth it with the gimped m.2 slot. My main reason for putting in the m.2 drive is to eliminate the Sata/Power cable in my case.


----------



## mstrxploder

can you boot from a SAMSUNG 950 PRO M.2 using this mobo? Sorry in advance if this question has been asked before.

here is the newegg link for the ssd

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147467


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrxploder*
> 
> can you boot from a SAMSUNG 950 PRO M.2 using this mobo? Sorry in advance if this question has been asked before.
> 
> here is the newegg link for the ssd
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147467


YES you can. I have Windows 10 currently installed to mine.

But for some reason, it still won't show up in my UEFI setup under the NVME devices section.


----------



## CJTF

@Rickster7711

Expiring similar issues with a Samsung 950 Pro 512Gb that I got this week. Suspecting that there is some BIOS settings that are causing this. Running on the latest 0602 BIOS, grateful for suggestion on how to get the maximum performance out of this drive. Will keep digging for a solution. /CJTF


----------



## Mothy123

Hi Fraggy

thanks for the feedback, im not sure if its a profile or not Ive never overclocked a system before so Ive just left it all on auto, i have noticed that the XMP is always disabled and if i try and change it it always goes back to disabled, i did try the EZ setup to see if that did anything but no luck, so i will have a look at what you suggested, i also contacted ASUS and they have got back to me with the following suggestions that i tried but when i pressed the MEMOK button the machine didnt boot i held it in and still nothing so i powered the board up using the power button and it booted into the bios showed all the ram as installed so i saved and exit and then boot back in and again only two sticks

ASUS Suggestion

Please unplug the PSU and unmount the memory modules. Remove the CMOS battery and place it back in after 30 seconds. Also press the power button down for 30 seconds after this to discharge the capacitors on the motherboard. Then place the Memory modules again and plug in the PSU.

Do not turn on the unit. Instead press the MEMOK! button and the BIOS should load. Press F10 to save the changes and restart. Test if the issue happens again.

Many thanks for the feedback


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJTF*
> 
> @Rickster7711
> 
> Expiring similar issues with a Samsung 950 Pro 512Gb that I got this week. Suspecting that there is some BIOS settings that are causing this. Running on the latest 0602 BIOS, grateful for suggestion on how to get the maximum performance out of this drive. Will keep digging for a solution. /CJTF


Just as i said, overclock tuner must be set to auto, Rickster confirm that xmp profile working as well but on 100/125 strap and bclk if ur memory needs more than 100/125 than need to use auto mode and type all settings manually (all voltages, memory frequency timings etc) more work but its better for me got more oc on lower voltages than xmp


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJTF*
> 
> @Rickster7711
> 
> Expiring similar issues with a Samsung 950 Pro 512Gb that I got this week. Suspecting that there is some BIOS settings that are causing this. Running on the latest 0602 BIOS, grateful for suggestion on how to get the maximum performance out of this drive. Will keep digging for a solution. /CJTF


The current for X99-E WS is like bios 1301 or something. But mine is operating at full speed


----------



## CJTF

Forgot to mention that I have the USB 3.1 version, what I can see 0602 released the 5th of Nov this year is the latest BIOS version available.


----------



## louiebh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> It belongs to good manners providing detailed reference to the place where you got your reading from.
> 
> Regarding the question, the M.2 in the X99-E WS obviously won't be disabled. I do not think there is any case of disabling M.2 in motherboards. In some motherboards the M.2 connectors share lanes with the PCIe slots. What this means is that PCIe slots are x8 when the M.2 slot is empty and switch to x4 when M.2 is filled since the remaining 4 lanes are allocated then to the M.2. This is not relevant to the X99-E WS since this mobo has equivalent of total 72 PCIe 3.0 lanes of which 64 lanes are for the PCIe slots (which makes possible 4x16 and 16+6x8 configurations) and of the remaining 8 lanes 4 are allocated to M.2.


Hey wirk im in a confusion as how my pcie slots will work im still getting my build pieces and purchasing things one at a time. Ive gone through about 200 pages to get an idea of the plx chip concept and it makes sense



so my idea is 2 titan z's and 2 titan x's and a pcie 2.0 capture card. My cpu will be 40 lanes from a 5960X

slot-1 : titan x (3.0 x16)

slot-2 : EMPTY

slot-3: titan x (3.0 x16)

slot 4: EMPTY

slot -5 : titan x (3.0 x16)

slot-6: EMPTY

slot-7 : titan x (3.0 x16)

M2slot-: Samsung 950

Now from my understanding with pcie 40 lanes and the plx chips

i will start with 40 from the cpu

16 will be taken by plx chip 1 leaving 24 cpu lanes

another 16 will be taken by plx chip 2 leaving 8 cpu lanes

the plx chips in total will plex these lanes and double/increase them from 16>32 for each chip
so I will have 16*2+16*2+8= 32 + 32 + 8(cpu lanes left)= 72 pcie lanes

I think my understanding is right as the maths adds up meaning the 80 pcie lane number is correct as i think you or willy mentioned in the thread that this board can have up to 80 pcie lanes. from the 80 lanes 8 are kept for the motherboard to use sata etc basically pcie2.0 stuff .

so from the 72 lanes which should be pcie 3.0 my gpus will take 16*4= 64 pcie lanes if im correct leaving just 8 and the m2 slot will use 4 leaving 4 lanes left

1. Im now wondering if i can run my 2.0 capture card on my pcie lane without dropping one of the gpu's from x16 as my first wonder since it is pcie 2.0

2. and whether or not the m2 slot will cause my titan x in the 7th slot to run in x8 mode as it will be sharing lanes? but if the picture is anything to go by then the 7th pcie lane only shares with the 6th slot so it shouldnt be affected by the m2 slots usage?

3. since im running a space between the gpu's will putting the capture card drop just 1 shared lane to x8 or all of them? as from what ive been seeing in this thread points to only the 1st slot running in x16 with the other 6 slots in x8 for multi gpu configs so theoretically i can remove gpu's (assuming all slots are filled) until all the gpu's run in x16 mode based on the ones plugged into the dark pcie slots.
so:
x16-x8-x8-x8-x8-x8-x8
can become
x16-x16-x8-x8-x8-x8
so slot 2 being empty allows slot 3 to run in x16? correct?

this is all assuming the m2 slot does not affect the lanes available but im confused and its all theory have you guys got any insight please help!


----------



## Alien Ghost

Great great post! I have just ordered my X99-e/3.2 ws and a 1650 v3. I ordered 2 32gb dimms for this board and will report back if it works. I saw another port that said sticking to dual ranked dimms is the way to go too, and intels site said the same (similar to you rank calibration post. )

CT2K32G4RFD4213.000 2 - 32GB DDR4 - 2133 RDIMM 1.2 CL15

I will notate the disposition of their interaction with the bios et al. as well.

I hope these work as I purchased them to make higher capacity upgrades more fruitful in the future. I think I can live with dual channels for now as the higher clocks will slightly make up for half the bandwidth in comparison to my older boards 1833 run speed. Won't be much, but good enough for now.

Booooo


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone have any issues with stability with C-States or SpeedStep enabled? I've left them off for a while now and never had stability either way, but I'm interested in better idle temps and power consumption. Any advantages one way or the other that you guys have noticed with this board?


----------



## Skinnered

I have almost had it with this board. I've never encountered so much hassle with a piece of hardware. I tried almost everything, but it simply insists running stable with my four dimms (4x8 Corsair PC3000 LPX) It's not the CPU, it runs ok beyond 4 ghz with ease with two dimms. It is clearly the ram, when using the setting bclk+ratio tuning it will run some time with four dimms but eventually it will freeze and after rebooting only 2 dimms showing up. Setting different profiles, clocks, voltages won't change anything









I'm waiting for the next bios, but if it won't work I have to say goodby to this potentially awesome board


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone have any issues with stability with C-States or SpeedStep enabled? I've left them off for a while now and never had stability either way, but I'm interested in better idle temps and power consumption. Any advantages one way or the other that you guys have noticed with this board?


Funny you ask that, on my X99-E WS board, if I have ALL the power management items enabled in the bios, during a game like Borderlands2 or even Pre-Sequel during game play I'll notice gameplay will get choppy with very intense battles. Go out to desktop and see that my CPU throttles ALL EIGHT cores down to 390Mhz. I disabled C-States and haven't had an issue since. I also recenetly updated my UEFI to the current 1302 but haven't re-enabled those options yet. But at idle with SpeedStep enabled my CPU is drawing less than 30W.

Maybe there is a hardware bug somewhere?

Also, I was running Windows 8.1 Pro at the time. I am now on Windows 10 Pro with a new NVME SSD and haven't tried to turn those options back on like I said.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinnered*
> 
> I have almost had it with this board. I've never encountered so much hassle with a piece of hardware. I tried almost everything, but it simply insists running stable with my four dimms (4x8 Corsair PC3000 LPX) It's not the CPU, it runs ok beyond 4 ghz with ease with two dimms. It is clearly the ram, when using the setting bclk+ratio tuning it will run some time with four dimms but eventually it will freeze and after rebooting only 2 dimms showing up. Setting different profiles, clocks, voltages won't change anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the next bios, but if it won't work I have to say goodby to this potentially awesome board


Try manually setting the voltage for each DIMM in the bios. I had to eventually get mine to either 0.05v or 0.5 over spec to work properly. When I overclocked, I would always lose ONE dimm.

I'm running the G.Skill kit F4-2800C16Q-16GRK

The same slot would always drop no matter.

Bumped up the voltage and my OC's were stable. my only gripe with overclocking my 5960X was the heat even with the Noctua NH-D15 was hitting high 70's when pushed to 127.5 strap/bus and got my memory to run at full speed and CPU was just over 4.0Ghz, then later at 4.2Ghz. With multipliers at 30 and 33 or so. I set them at 35 and got to 4.4Ghz stable, but temps were too high for my taste on air.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

I just ordered the Intel 750 PCIe SSD, just wondering will I get full PCIe speeds with my current config? I have the MATX X99M-WS.

1st Slot x16 GPU

2nd Slot x4 Intel SSD

3rd Slot x1 Sound Card

Thanks!


----------



## Poppapete

I have 1&2 free ( to give room for Noctua CPU cooler).
GPU in 3/4 and 5/6
Intel 750 (1.2 TB) in slot 7

All worked on first boot and loaded W10 onto the 750 without any adjustments in BIOS.

I have no other drives in the system.

My only gripe which many others have found is that my 2666 Ripjaws only run at 2133. That doesn't affect my use of the machine but I did pay a lot more for the 2666.


----------



## MR-e

Thanks for the info Poppapete! Since I have the MATX version of this board, I don't have as much options as the full ATX version in which lanes I can choose. But good to know you didn't have to fiddle with any settings in the bios.


----------



## golfleep

EKWB just released new monoblocks for several Asus X99 boards! Here's hoping the x99-e ws is next on their list! Although I read somewhere on this thread that the Asus rep here said it would never happen....

http://www.ekwb.com/news/648/19/EK-releases-monoblock-for-ASUS-X99-motherboards/


----------



## YP5 Toronto

Again...no love for this board in terms of watercooling.


----------



## Tecchie

Would be super nice to see a full board water block.


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> Would be super nice to see a full board water block.


I believe Liquid Extasy has one.

http://www.liquidextasy.de/


----------



## Rickster7711

Hello I would like to share my settings for an 24/7 overclock.

ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1
BIOS .0602

4.5 overclock 1.302 volts 45 Multi
XMP 2666 profile 1.35V
4.5 125 strap 100 BCLK 100
CSM is disabled
SpeedStep is on
POST Delay 1
Everything else is on auto.
When a run XMP 2666 profile (one) 100 mhz fsb I get Link current speed 10 Gbps.

XMP 2800 profile
4.455 overclock at 1.302 volts 35 Multi
XMP 2800 profile 1.35V
125 strap BCLK of 127.3
SpeedStep is on
CSM is disabled
POST Delay 1
Everything else is on auto.
When a run XMP 2800 profile (two) 127.3 mhz fsb I get Link current speed 5 Gbps.

I'm currenltly running an XMP 2800 profile with some tweaks that i posted (Rock Stable)
I get about 70-80 C on aida 64 with an H105 cooler.

Anyone know the max fsb that will still get 10 Gbps on the Samsung 950 Pro?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickster7711*
> 
> Hello I would like to share my settings for an 24/7 overclock.
> 
> ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1
> BIOS .0602
> 
> 4.5 overclock 1.302 volts 45 Multi
> XMP 2666 profile 1.35V
> 4.5 125 strap 100 BCLK 100
> CSM is disabled
> SpeedStep is on
> POST Delay 1
> Everything else is on auto.
> When a run XMP 2666 profile (one) 100 mhz fsb I get Link current speed 10 Gbps.
> 
> XMP 2800 profile
> 4.455 overclock at 1.302 volts 35 Multi
> XMP 2800 profile 1.35V
> 125 strap BCLK of 127.3
> SpeedStep is on
> CSM is disabled
> POST Delay 1
> Everything else is on auto.
> When a run XMP 2800 profile (two) 127.3 mhz fsb I get Link current speed 5 Gbps.
> 
> I'm currenltly running an XMP 2800 profile with some tweaks that i posted (Rock Stable)
> I get about 70-80 C on aida 64 with an H105 cooler.
> 
> Anyone know the max fsb that will still get 10 Gbps on the Samsung 950 Pro?


If u want a 2800 DDR and 10 gbps m.2
Set it to overclocking profile auto in uefi that will strap blck/dmi to 100 mhz, set ram speed manually to 2800 and everything else u will need to set up manually as well, just note what timings are on xmp 2800, all voltages, not only vcore etc and set them in uefi, bit more work but overall performance and stability will improve a lot and possible that u will push little more cpu at same temps
10gbps will only work at 100/125... if u bump it even 0.1 of it it will set bandwitch to 5 gbps for compability


----------



## Fraggy

I'm seeing strange boot behavior: When the caps are discharged by holding the power switch without power connected, the next boot will always fail, and the splash screen will say "overclocking failed!" and send me to the UEFI. I don't know why it should fail to boot with settings that I know are stable simply because the caps were discharged.

It gets a little stranger: If I exit the UEFI by choosing "discard changes" and continue to the OS (using whatever defaults the system loads after "OC failure"), everything seems normal, but the next time the system is restarted (this time automatically using my own settings), it will attempt to boot repeatedly without success. I have to shut it down manually. It will then start, say "OC failed," and return me to the UEFI.

But, if I choose "save changes and reboot" when I exit the UEFI after the first boot failure, instead of "discard changes," the subsequent boots are normal until the caps are discharged again (I assume because this loads my own settings right away).

I was so surprised that I re-checked it several times, and the behavior remained consistent. A person might think that there was something wrong with their system or their OC, but there are no glitches after the first boot failure if I exit the UEFI by saving and rebooting, even though there are no actual changes to save, and it always fails repeatedly and sends me back to UEFI if I discard changes and continue to the OS.

Has anyone else encountered this, even on a different board? I've never experienced it before. It's easy to work around, but it could be confusing for some users. They might assume they have a bad OC and waste time trying to fix it, although it's more likely that the system defaults are causing the problem. The fact that it should always fail to boot with settings that I know are stable simply because the caps were discharged is another mystery.


----------



## ScottieB

Hi all.

I built a PC on this board about 3 weeks ago and it has been running beautifully.

It's a Xeon e-1650 v3 overclocked to 4.3Ghz, 100mhz strap, 64GB ECC Ram. Seasonic 1200w Platinum PSU. Samsung 950Pro m.2 nvme boot drive.

I've run in to two somewhat minor but real problems.

First, I cannot get my computer to boot when I install a second GPU. I have a gtx 980 ti in Slot 1, PCI SSD cards in slots 3 and 4, an audio card in slot 5, and a RocketRAID card in slot 6. I also have a gtx680 4GB card that I'd intended to put in slot 7 (I run 3, sometimes 4 displays and do a lot of CUDA rendering, so the mismatched cards should still help me). But I cannot get the computer to boot with the 680 in slot 7. I know the card works as it came from my old system. Admittedly I did not try much else, but should this be doable? Do I need to move the GPUs to different slots (I want to minimize 'wasted' slots by the dual GPUs which is why I chose slot 7 for the second card)? Or am I just using too many lanes with that card installed on top of all the other cards and the m2 drive?

Second, I cannot get the eSata ports to detect my drives. I have 2 different external RAIDs for archival purposes. They are admittedly older devices, but sata should be sata, no? I read some other similar posts in this thread but never saw a solution. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## BloodOath

Have you plugged in the PCIe aux power for the PCIe slots?


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> Have you plugged in the PCIe aux power for the PCIe slots?


Thanks for the reply. When I first read it I was ready to reply 'yes, of course' but I checked the manual again and although I had the 2 8-pin connectors near the top of the mobo plugged in, I think I may have missed the 6-pin one right by the pci/memory slots... in which case, DUH!







I will double check that and try again. Thx

Any ideas on the esata connectors? I'm pretty sure they are enabled in BIOS but neither drive is recognized.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I'm seeing strange boot behavior: When the caps are discharged by holding the power switch without power connected, the next boot will always fail, and the splash screen will say "overclocking failed!" and send me to the UEFI. I don't know why it should fail to boot with settings that I know are stable simply because the caps were discharged.
> 
> It gets a little stranger: If I exit the UEFI by choosing "discard changes" and continue to the OS (using whatever defaults the system loads after "OC failure"), everything seems normal, but the next time the system is restarted (this time automatically using my own settings), it will attempt to boot repeatedly without success. I have to shut it down manually. It will then start, say "OC failed," and return me to the UEFI.
> 
> But, if I choose "save changes and reboot" when I exit the UEFI after the first boot failure, instead of "discard changes," the subsequent boots are normal until the caps are discharged again (I assume because this loads my own settings right away).
> 
> I was so surprised that I re-checked it several times, and the behavior remained consistent. A person might think that there was something wrong with their system or their OC, but there are no glitches after the first boot failure if I exit the UEFI by saving and rebooting, even though there are no actual changes to save, and it always fails repeatedly and sends me back to UEFI if I discard changes and continue to the OS.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this, even on a different board? I've never experienced it before. It's easy to work around, but it could be confusing for some users. They might assume they have a bad OC and waste time trying to fix it, although it's more likely that the system defaults are causing the problem. The fact that it should always fail to boot with settings that I know are stable simply because the caps were discharged is another mystery.


Hi Fraggy. This behavior is by design and not abnormal, i.e. the booting part. It means that your MB detects some (probably minor) issue with your HW/BIOS settings or both. Asus boards boot in two different ways. The usual fast "warm" reboot (e.g. when simply restarting your system) would skip parts of the deep checking of HW/RAM/BIOS/etc. but after having a crash or similar, or the system has been turned off for a while, the Asus boards would perform a full "cold" reboot thoroughly rechecking/training everything. And sometimes this results in the message about "OC failed" as you describe (simply meaning that the board wasn't completely happy with the post-checking). If you re-save the unchanged BIOS settings it will normally boot Ok to the OS, and sometimes it'll boot Ok even if you exit the BIOS without re-saving it but that's not guaranteed.

Bottom line: You have some minor instability in your system that usually won't bother you in your everyday use of the system. It may hit you once in a while though. My guess is that you're pushing the OC a little too hard making the board to "hiccup" every now and then. So depending on how often this happens, it's up to you to live with it or to take action on stabilizing your OC (e.g. by asking for little less performance of the OC setup).

I had (and still have) the exact same behavior on a Rampage IV Extreme (R4E) but the reboot behaves the opposite. I.e. I need to fully discharge the board in order to reboot successfully after a "hang-up" of the sort (it occasionally gets stuck at Q-code 19 for whatever reason and won't post further). It seems that the board remembers the "problem" and won't let go until full discharge of its circuits. This happens randomly and rarely, and I usually need to save the BIOS settings once the "OC failed" message occurs in order to reboot successfully (even though nothing in the BIOS have been changed by me). I have given up to figure out what the board doesn't like when this happens since it's not any frequent annoyance, but I have tried to locate the problem without success. It's a board thingy... (and I'm really pushing this board to the limit, also running some heavy HW on it, e.g. Areca ARC-1882ix-12 RAID card, Hauppauge Colossus HD-PVR card, etc.). So there you go


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Hi Fraggy. This behavior is by design and not abnormal, i.e. the booting part. It means that your MB detects some (probably minor) issue with your HW/BIOS settings or both. Asus boards boot in two different ways. The usual fast "warm" reboot (e.g. when simply restarting your system) would skip parts of the deep checking of HW/RAM/BIOS/etc. but after having a crash or similar, or the system has been turned off for a while, the Asus boards would perform a full "cold" reboot thoroughly rechecking/training everything. And sometimes this results in the message about "OC failed" as you describe (simply meaning that the board wasn't completely happy with the post-checking). If you re-save the unchanged BIOS settings it will normally boot Ok to the OS, and sometimes it'll boot Ok even if you exit the BIOS without re-saving it but that's not guaranteed.
> 
> Bottom line: You have some minor instability in your system that usually won't bother you in your everyday use of the system. It may hit you once in a while though. My guess is that you're pushing the OC a little too hard making the board to "hiccup" every now and then. So depending on how often this happens, it's up to you to live with it or to take action on stabilizing your OC (e.g. by asking for little less performance of the OC setup).
> 
> I had (and still have) the exact same behavior on a Rampage IV Extreme (R4E) but the reboot behaves the opposite. I.e. I need to fully discharge the board in order to reboot successfully after a "hang-up" of the sort (it occasionally gets stuck at Q-code 19 for whatever reason and won't post further). It seems that the board remembers the "problem" and won't let go until full discharge of its circuits. This happens randomly and rarely, and I usually need to save the BIOS settings once the "OC failed" message occurs in order to reboot successfully (even though nothing in the BIOS have been changed by me). I have given up to figure out what the board doesn't like when this happens since it's not any frequent annoyance, but I have tried to locate the problem without success. It's a board thingy... (and I'm really pushing this board to the limit, also running some heavy HW on it, e.g. Areca ARC-1882ix-12 RAID card, Hauppauge Colossus HD-PVR card, etc.). So there you go


Hi WillyK, and thanks for your very patient reply. What you say makes sense to me: some little issue that a thorough POST / re-training stumbles on but never shows up in my apps. I'm pushing the RAM very hard in terms of latency (for DDR4, anyway). I'm at 2400 MHz with 12-14-14-28-1T, increased refresh to 12480, and dropped CLK Period to 8. If I had to guess, I'd say the "problem" is somewhere in there. But since none of my apps misbehaves, I'm not inclined to "fix" it. Nice to know I'm not alone, anyway


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> *WARNING! The major Windows 10 November Upgrade will uninstall/disable many of your programs & drivers without any pre-warnings!!!*
> 
> I just did the upgrade and I'm slightly furious... Not only my default settings have been reset to using Windows services instead (without asking or warning), but a lot of applications (e.g. my CPU-Z, HWMonitor Pro, SATA drivers, SpyBot, VPN clients and more) have been removed without telling me about this upfront! Now I have to figure out which programs have been damaged and install those all over again... In addition, I have to go thru my default programs settings to recover my configuration!!! What a waste... I wonder why Microsoft thinks that this is promoting their case...
> 
> *=> Make sure that you have sufficiently documented your installed programs and default settings before doing this upgrade and ... good luck!*
> 
> EDIT: CHECK OUT THIS ONE!
> http://wind8apps.com/windows-10-fall-update-version-1511-issues/


Really sorry to hear about this - I'd be very pissed. At what point does Microsoft gain the right to tell you what you can and cannot run on your computer?

(I guess the answer to that is, "at the point you install their latest version of windows")

Reading crap like this makes me even more resolute to NEVER, EVER update Windows to a newer version. I guess it is going to come down to just having to give up PC games when it gets to the point that no games work on Windows 7 anymore.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Really sorry to hear about this - I'd be very pissed. At what point does Microsoft gain the right to tell you what you can and cannot run on your computer?
> 
> (I guess the answer to that is, "at the point you install their latest version of windows")
> 
> Reading crap like this makes me even more resolute to NEVER, EVER update Windows to a newer version. I guess it is going to come down to just having to give up PC games when it gets to the point that no games work on Windows 7 anymore.


Thanks pal. Much appreciated! My post was a bit off topic in this thread, but I've noticed that many X99-E WS owners run Win10, so I wrote it to warn and hopefully help them to avoid troubles to the extent possible. The Win10 1511 update was launched as *critical* so it wasn't a matter of a user choice really. This particular update was, however, a mild disaster and _Microsoft took it back a couple of days later_ as you probably know by now. Then Microsoft informed that they are going to roll-out this update gradually and only thru the Windows Update service, so that's their plan.

At the same time, a couple of weeks later on, Microsoft published another update KB3122947 which supposedly was designed to restore most of your Win10 settings lost after the 1511 update, i.e. a kind of a "fix". Guess what! This update _wouldn't install_ because it requires that you still have the backup of your OLD Win10 made by the Win10 1511 installation, and most people (incl myself) had cleaned up this already. The consequence was that KB3122947 stayed persistently in your update list triggering all kind of warnings that your system is not up to date and you couldn't do anything about it. Eventually, some clever people figured out a workaround for manually installing this update and thus getting rid of it (of course, it didn't fix anything since you had cleaned up the old backup and fixed most of the settings manually already). For those who possibly (are going to) struggle with KB3122947 here's the trick (for x64 systems):

Manual installation of KB3122947 (for x64). Run *CMD* as *Administrator* and execute:
dism /online /add-package /packagepath:C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\c4a1b8896ce9fbfea96c1ee6890d52a5\windows10.0-kb3122947-x64.cab

I've learned over the years to live with the many Microsoft "rarities" (too late to change platforms now), but the Win10 1511 update really beats them all. And the story continues... I'm running several systems including a couple of Win7 workstations, and I was pretty irritated just the other day by the "important" (!) MS update KB3035583 which simply installs the Microsoft's push "advert" for a Win10 upgrade on your Win7 system tray... Why is this important Microsoft? If I wanted to upgrade my systems I would have done so long time ago. It's not exactly any news now.

The rumors are that Microsoft have outsourced most of the Windows updates development to Asia and lost many of the clever people that used to work with those before. _Whatever the reason, the results speak for themselves_. It's a bit scary to think about all the common users of Win10 coming with a fully automated Windows updates service which is supposed to install OS updates continuously without asking or warning anybody! We'll see how this goes (needless to say I have changed my system policies to have full control over the Win10 updates).

Once again, sorry for writing off topic here, but I hope that sharing my experiences here could be helpful for some of the X99-E WS owners running Win10.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I have a basic guide for you, and anyone else interested. I would recommend flashing BIOS 1302 first if you haven't already (assuming you have the older non-USB 3.1 board). 1302 has been good to me.


Fraggy thank you so much for posting this. I had a half-decent and fairly conservative 4.375 OC on my 5960X but lost all the settings when I updated to 1302 and it wouldn't read the OC profiles from the old BIOS when I tried to get them from USB. Most of what was there was from using AI Suite III and EZ-XMP although I did tune the RAM up to DDR4-2750 (its rated 3000) and a few other little tweeks. I've been wanting to try to do a manual OC and get away from 125 BCLK but dont know this stuff all too well. The X99-E WS manual is pretty much worthless as far as what the settings are for and (much more importantly) WHEN or WHY you should use them.

I'll give your post several reads before I jump in this time around and try by hand. Thanks again


----------



## pharaohspaw

*RE: Manual OC with Fraggy's method for adaptive core / offset cache:*

Hi everyone,

I've started working through Fraggy's manual OC method for 100 Strap/BCLK he posted a little while back in this post X99-E WS, bios 1302, i7-5960X with corsair H110i GTX. So far things are looking fairly promising -- or at least interesting.

I've got a couple questions about tuning the core offset voltage, and later, the cache offset voltage I'm hoping someone good with this stuff might be able to help me with -- because I'm not sure I really want to take this up as high as it seems the rig will successfully POST at - and also not sure how good of an indicator the ability to POST with a set of voltages and multiplier settings really is now.

I've been able to POST and make it all the way into Windows at a 47X core max ratio with +0.220V core offset, with cache still at Auto for min and max, and the starting +0.250V for cache offset. But it does fail at handbrake encoding (part 2) doing single-pass benchmarks with RealBench 2.41. So I imagine I need to experiment with gradually increasing core offset voltage to see if that helps, or whether I will need to lower the ratio. BTW I have 1.900 set as CPU Input voltage right now. (and did see where Fraggy said you could go a bit higher)

Most of the info I'm finding about manual OC testing/tweeking (like the docos at the beginning of the Asus X99 motherboard series official support thread) seems to be based around setting fixed core voltages rather than using adaptive, and I also saw WillyK's post a while back where he said it looks to him like using Sync All Cores for multiplier option rather than Per Core will prevent SpeedStep from dynamically adjusting the core voltage by load (so it can reduce voltage when the load is lower) on the X99-E WS. So I'm a little confused.

I do sort of like the idea of adaptive core voltage, lower the voltage when it isn't needed. Seems like that's the best thing for longevity of the rig and I'd like to use that if I can.

_I'd be perfectly happy with 4.5 - 4.6Ghz clock. I don't have to have 4.7Ghz or higher - I'd rather have the stability and longevity of the system. There's a decent chance I will "hedge my bets" and stop at 44, 45, or maybe 46 core multiplier even if I can post successfully at 47, 48, or whatever._

*So my questions are:*

*1)* should I experiment first with core voltage offset to find a value that will at least get me through a benchmark pass of RealBench successfully before I even try to mess with Max Cache Ratio and cache offset adjustment? This seems like an easy "yes" but just want to be sure - or -

*2)* Does failing a RealBench benchmark pass look more like an indicator of needing to start with more CPU input voltage?

*3)* Would it make more sense to start back at beginning (core ratio 42), and go all the way to RealBench testing to experiment with ratios one at a time and small increases in core offset voltage rather than simply being able to POST?

I haven't messed with System Agent voltage yet at all, it's still at Auto/Default -- because I haven't messed with the RAM yet.

Thanks for any advice anyone can offer. I'll really try not to be a pest.

PharaohsPaw


----------



## Fraggy

Hi PharaohsPaw, this is based on my experience with a 5930K, but FWIW: adaptive VCore at +0.220 to +0.230 should be solid for the x44 multiplier. You might have to go to +0.260 up to +0.280 for x46 or higher, especially with a 5960X (if you're comfortable with that & trust your CPU cooler). Definitely agree that "sync all cores" is best here.

Have you checked your max cache freq under load? IDK how high the "auto" setting might push it. (You can check your max cache freq with HWiNFO64.) Personally, I would set a max cache freq manually, a setting that I can change to compare results. (Keep cache minimum freq on "auto" or it won't throttle properly at idle.) If it's going over 4.2 GHz on auto, you might need more VCache offset. For example, I use +0.260V offset for 4.2 GHz. Cache OC seems to be difficult with the X99 platform, based on personal experience and what I've read.

I wouldn't assume that even with all memory settings on default, your RAM/IMC isn't giving you some stability issues. A lot of people seem to struggle with RAM on this platform. Try setting System Agent offset to +0.150. That's a pretty good range to start. To eliminate RAM as an issue, you could go below default with the RAM freq temporarily and see if the CPU OC or voltages really are an issue. In the end, I've had to run mine at 2400 rather than its rated 2800 for real stability (although I have been able to tighten the latencies).

Setting phase control for the CPU and Mem to "extreme" helped me. It sounds scary, but it merely engages all of the phases.

Input at 1.900V is fairly generous, but with eight cores you might need to go higher. LLC now affects input voltage only, but I wouldn't like to go higher than level 5. I would rather increase input voltage than run really high LLC (personal bias, not science).

Those extra two cores will make your OC a bit more of a challenge than mine. GL & HF


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks for your advice Fraggy!

The CPU cooler seems to be fairly decent - although I didn't lap the surfaces or use my own heatsink compound or anything - but at idle with ambient temp in the room somewhere around 70's the main CPU temp is reading 35C typically and gets rid of heat pretty fast when CPU load drops down.

I haven't checked what the cache multiplier is going up to with max at auto but that sounds like a good idea - will do that. I haven't been really trying to push my system a lot since I know something isn't quite right yet (with handbrake erroring out when running RealBench). So I haven't fired up any games or anything.







But with just general browsing around etc. the system has stayed up since yesterday. I'll also fall back to manually setting a max cache multiplier if need be, that also makes sense.

Right now the RAM settings are as you had covered in your manual OC steps at "before you start tuning - set these values" - ie, voltages are at 1.35V (eventual and post values), retraining settings on, memtests off, etc. I did also set extreme phase control for CPU and both DRAM channels. And LLC level is at 5 currently.

Dropping DRAM below 2133 to see what happens (ie rule out IMC/RAM stability) makes sense too. I have seen my share of fun on this board trying to do anything higher than about 2333 or so . It also occurs to me that I'm at 1.35V with default (2133) clock, ie more voltage than 2133 needs. Maybe I should wait to change the DRAM timing-related settings til I'm actually ready to start tuning RAM.

Hey one other question I thought about -- for the Internal CPU power management settings - are there any risks associated with the values recommended for Long Duration Power Package Limit (350W), Short Duration Limit (400W) and CPU integrated VR Current Limit (500W) on a 5960X? The PSU seems to be pretty solid (Seasonic Platinum Series 1200W) and I do have one of the two "extra" 8-pin aux CPU power connectors hooked up. I had both hooked up until I got the pair of 980 Ti Kingpins, and had to shuffle things around a bit to get 3 PCI-E power connectors on each of them. If need be I think I might be able to pull the aux PCI-E power connector just above PCI-E slot 1 to have a PSU output available to power the other CPU 8-pin aux connector. I'm one PSU output short of being able to power both 8-pin CPU power connectors, the 6-pin PCI-E aux power connector, and both Kingpins









Thanks for everything Fraggy.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Looks like the max cache at Auto is 30X:


----------



## pharaohspaw

Made it through a RealBench Benchmark pass at max core ratio 44, with adaptive core offset back to starting +0.200V, cache offset starting +0.250V, input voltage 1.900V, and RAM settings left at all default values except turning Extreme power phase control on (no DRAM Timing section changes made, stock Auto voltages). Max cache multi was set at 30 to know for sure where it was peaking at.

So I'll probably hold off doing the DRAM Timings section changes til I actually go to start working on the RAM clocking/tuning unless I run into problems on the way (if that makes sense).

Things are definitely looking up. Thanks Fraggy!

Now just gotta test and tweek. I'm expecting to need to up key voltages gradually as I go - and I'll do actual stress testing vs. just benchmarks once I start to get "in the zone".

It just sort of threw me for a loop when I started yesterday, that I could POST going up so high without having to raise core offset voltages first. Since I made it to 47X (definitely wasn't wanting to go any higher than that) and had started tuning max cache multiplier upwards before I thought to make sure i could boot into Windows, I had multiple possibilities of what the problem could be.

Thanks again!


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Dropping DRAM below 2133 to see what happens (ie rule out IMC/RAM stability) makes sense too. I have seen my share of fun on this board trying to do anything higher than about 2333 or so . It also occurs to me that I'm at 1.35V with default (2133) clock, ie more voltage than 2133 needs. Maybe I should wait to change the DRAM timing-related settings til I'm actually ready to start tuning RAM


Yes, 1.350V is more than generous for 2133 MHz. At least it *should* be. I'd be surprised if you needed more than 1.250 for 2133 with default timings. 1.350 is meant to allow either OC or tighter latencies (or both).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Hey one other question I thought about -- for the Internal CPU power management settings - are there any risks associated with the values recommended for Long Duration Power Package Limit (350W), Short Duration Limit (400W) and CPU integrated VR Current Limit (500W) on a 5960X? The PSU seems to be pretty solid (Seasonic Platinum Series 1200W) and I do have one of the two "extra" 8-pin aux CPU power connectors hooked up. I had both hooked up until I got the pair of 980 Ti Kingpins, and had to shuffle things around a bit to get 3 PCI-E power connectors on each of them. If need be I think I might be able to pull the aux PCI-E power connector just above PCI-E slot 1 to have a PSU output available to power the other CPU 8-pin aux connector. I'm one PSU output short of being able to power both 8-pin CPU power connectors, the 6-pin PCI-E aux power connector, and both Kingpins


There is no risk with those power settings so long as you are doing a normal OC. It won't *cause* that much draw, it just allows it in situations like benching. It will never go that high in 24/7 use. That's the sort of max draw I'm comfortable with on my 6-core so long as it happens occasionally, but opinions vary. Some say that you can set all of them to max so long as you don't encounter those extremes in 24/7 use. I'm a bit more cautious, I guess. I would rather see a disappointing benchmark due to frequency throttling than allow the maximums that the board can set. I guess with an 8-core, I would be comfortable with 400, 500, and 600. But I wouldn't go much higher; some test utilities can pull ridiculous amounts of current if you let them. The system will throttle the core frequencies when the limits you set are reached. It won't cause a crash or anything, so being conservative is not a problem.

I'm using both 8-pin connectors. I read somewhere that the CPU needs the extra connector for a good OC, but I haven't actually tested it myself, so I'm passing along hearsay. It might be relevant only to high OCs on sub-zero cooling, and have no effect on AC or LC. But since there's no harm, and cable management isn't a problem with it for me, I went ahead. I imagine it's possible that your CPU would need it more than mine, but that's assuming it's even relevant to a modest OC in the 4.4 -- 4.6 range. I don't know that it is. But since it's easy to do, and kind of obvious, it's something I would try early if my OC results were not exciting.

I don't believe that the extra PCIe connector is of any value unless you're using four cards and maybe some other PCIe goodies as well. The RVE doesn't have it, and it supports 3 cards; but it does have an extra CPU connector (4-pin) which suggests that it's more important. I think it would be harmless to disconnect the PCIe and hook up an extra CPU connector if you have only 2 cards. Plus the PCIe connector is in a bad spot for tidy cable management; I'd be tempted to disconnect it on that basis alone


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I don't believe that the extra PCIe connector is of any value unless you're using four cards and maybe some other PCIe goodies as well. The RVE doesn't have it, and it supports 3 cards; but it does have an extra CPU connector (4-pin) which suggests that it's more important. I think it would be harmless to disconnect the PCIe and hook up an extra CPU connector if you have only 2 cards. Plus the PCIe connector is in a bad spot for tidy cable management; I'd be tempted to disconnect it on that basis alone


Hello

It is always wise to use the supplemental PCIe power connections with multiple CPU graphics cards. The R5E has a 4 pin connector for this purpose at the bottom of the board.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks again for the great info Fraggy. I've got a 4.5 OC that passed RealBench stress test. That ended up being at 1.920 Input voltage, +0.215 Vcore offset, and +0.250 Vcache offset. Think I might just stay with 4.5Ghz for now, still have to work on cache and RAM.

I'll have to do a little experimenting to figure out how to get the cache voltage into the target range working with offset values. I found one post a little bit ago from someone on a different forum that they got a successful cache clock of 4.5GHz using +0.405V cache voltage offset and +0.265 System Agent offset. Not sure if that will jive or not here but will look at the values and recommended ranges to see if it even makes sense.

I'm not sure what gets added to the cache offset to arrive at final cache voltage though. _*EDIT: It looks like the total cache voltage could be System Agent Voltage + Cache Offset value*_ -- in my last test run I had +0.268V for Cache Offset -- that plus the 0.792V showing at the moment for the (automatic) System Agent voltage showing in AI Tweaker sitting in the BIOS equaled the 1.060 CPU Cache Voltage showing at that moment. But I need to prove that theory with some research before I "leap".









I'll verify that 2nd 8-pin CPU aux power connector can be plugged into the same PSU output as the 6-pin PCI-E aux power cable is in right now, pretty sure it can, and swap the connection if it turns out to be the case. Does seem a lot more likely that the 2nd CPU power connector would be more likely useful than the aux PCI-E power.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Oh hi Praz, sorry I missed your reply earlier.

In my case it seems to be sort of a pick this or that unfortunately -- I'm exactly 1 PSU output short of having another output to power the 2nd Aux 8-pin CPU power connector. These 980 Ti kingpins already get 3 PCI-E power connectors each already, haha. _So given the choice of what to do with the remaining PSU output, maybe I should give it to the 2nd CPU 8-pin aux power connector instead?_

I'm not sure a 4.5 GHz OC is going to need a 2nd 8-pin connector anyway, though.

I've been doing some reading about System Agent voltage, cache voltage, etc. and it seems Vring is just a separate power line that defaults by spec to 1.05V output, not really related to Vcache. But if I need to arrive somewhere in the 1.200 - 1.300V range for a cache voltage more expected to be stable for a ~4.3GHz cache clock by specifying an offset, it looks like I'm going to have to add more than a max of 0.275V offset to get there.









If I'm looking in the right place in for CPU Cache voltage in HWInfo64 (under *ASUS EC:* section of Sensors - CPU Cache values) - current is 0.984, minimum is 0.9875, Max is 1.087, and average is 0.985V. It looks like I will probably need to keep going past +0.275, maybe as much as +0.400 or so, similar to the value the person on the Asus ROG forum talked about. Does this sound logical?

Thanks


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The R5E has a 4 pin connector for this purpose at the bottom of the board.


I stand corrected. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Oh hi Praz, sorry I missed your reply earlier.
> 
> In my case it seems to be sort of a pick this or that unfortunately -- I'm exactly 1 PSU output short of having another output to power the 2nd Aux 8-pin CPU power connector. These 980 Ti kingpins already get 3 PCI-E power connectors each already, haha. _So given the choice of what to do with the remaining PSU output, maybe I should give it to the 2nd CPU 8-pin aux power connector instead?_
> 
> I'm not sure a 4.5 GHz OC is going to need a 2nd 8-pin connector anyway, though.


I would test the system both ways and see which configuration has the least negative impact, if there is any noticeable impact at all, maybe later after you've dialed in your system and graphics OCs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> I've been doing some reading about System Agent voltage, cache voltage, etc. and it seems Vring is just a separate power line that defaults by spec to 1.05V output, not really related to Vcache. But if I need to arrive somewhere in the 1.200 - 1.300V range for a cache voltage more expected to be stable for a ~4.3GHz cache clock by specifying an offset, it looks like I'm going to have to add more than a max of 0.275V offset to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm looking in the right place in for CPU Cache voltage in HWInfo64 (under *ASUS EC:* section of Sensors - CPU Cache values) - current is 0.984, minimum is 0.9875, Max is 1.087, and average is 0.985V. It looks like I will probably need to keep going past +0.275, maybe as much as +0.400 or so, similar to the value the person on the Asus ROG forum talked about. Does this sound logical?


Well, check your final voltage and be sure you're comfortable with it for 24/7, as opposed to something you might allow temporarily for benching. +0.400 sounds like a lot to me; I think it would yield around 1.400V, so maybe just for benching there. Personally, I'd rather stay below 1.300 on VCache and 1.350 on VCore with a 24/7 config. I have read that it's best to keep VCache about 0.050V below VCore, but my tests haven't shown any stability problem running them the same, or VCache a little higher than VCore. Just thought I'd mention it anyway.

I need +0.265V for 4.2 cache and +0.375 for 4.4. It refuses to be stable above 4.4 no matter how much voltage I feed it. Needing more than 100 mv for a mere 0.20 GHz increase suggests to me that it's really struggling there, so I run it at 4.2.

VSA is one of those items where more isn't necessarily better. You really have to find the sweet spot by trial and error when you get started on memory overclocking. For me, that spot turned out to be +0.125V, which is a fairly typical value, based on what I've been reading.

As for PLL termination voltage, which you haven't mentioned yet, I have been up and down the scale with that more than once, and I have yet to find a value that offers any advantage over "auto". Just thought I might spare you some effort there


----------



## pharaohspaw

Fraggy thanks for all the responses and for sharing the experience you have. I really do appreciate it.

I've got what just might be a stable OC for CPU core and cache - I ran this against RealBench stress test for an hour and it passed, after running two 15-minute stress tests. (had to go back and set Windows power profile to Performance midway through first one, d'oh!)

It ended up not being necessary to go so high with the CPU Cache Offset voltage after all, but it did end up being somewhat higher. Here's what is testing well for me:

Core Ratio Min: Auto
Core Ratio Max: 45
Core Voltage (method): Adaptive
Core Offset Voltage: +0.215V

Cache Ratio min: Auto
Cache Ratio max: 43
Cache Voltage (method): Offset
Cache Offset Voltage: +0.330V

CPU Input Voltage: +1.920V

With these values set, and a reset of the counters, min, max, avg values etc in HWInfo64, I ended up with *1.232V* showing as the Max Vcore (under ASUS X99-E WS (Nuvoton NCT6791D))
CPU Cache max value (under ASUS EC: ASUS All Series) was *1.234V*

I still have the various results up, will probably take some screenies for my own recordkeeping later.

Core temps got a bit high on a couple of the cores, probably a good thing I didn't want to really go much/any higher anyway.

I'm sort of surprised I ended up getting by with cache and core offsets this low, but I maybe I need to stress test a bit more. Dunno. Think I might just "take it and run".









But still have to work on the RAM some. Will probably look into that some tomorrow.

Thanks again Fraggy!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

How is the current state of this board? With RMAs and such?

My board is from launch and is pretty good, no problems whatsoever for me at least.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> How is the current state of this board? With RMAs and such?
> 
> My board is from launch and is pretty good, no problems whatsoever for me at least.


Thats great to hear GreedyMuffin - I remember a lot of folks back in the beginning of the thread really seemed to be hitting a lot of trouble.

I don't remember seeing much recently about folks RMA'ing theirs -- but I have to admit I was a little scared there for a while that I might have to. Turns out for me (I think...?) that the problems I was having with clocking was just the darn AI Suite III software, and basically not knowing what I was doing messing with things manually early on.

With Fraggy's great help I am very glad to be away from the 125 BCLK/Strap.

I bought 2 of these boards back in July, they're both running pretty darn solid. My wife's is still fully stock with no OC applied yet. We actually do have a bit of electrical work to do (old house) where her 'puter is before we start doing any major current draw to keep her UPS happy.

Several people seem to be quite happy with the 1302 BIOS released recently and their OC stability. It's early for me yet (and I'm not terribly experienced with OC stuff) but things are looking pretty good so far.

The only other significant problem we had with our X99-E WS rigs a little while back (aside from RAM tuning fun I think pretty much everyone has had) was issues with our video cards crashing or doing other bad things on us between July and Sept-Oct - but it turns out those were... "GTX 970 issues" (ahem). The GTX 980 Ti classifieds my wife has in hers are doing great on Nvidia driver 355.60, and my Kingpins are also quite solid now on 355.60. I had some pretty nasty/frequent lockups on the kingpins with 353.62 that I have not seen since DDU'ing 353.62 and installing 355.60.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

That is great to hear!









Your wife got a 980Ti Classy







^^

Yeah, i would wait with overclocking as well if the problem is your old el-network. Housefire or such is a no-go.

Damn 2X KP?, i got 3x 980`s dedicated for folding, along with a 970. Using my 980Ti to fold when i`m not gaming. 2x 980Ti would be the dream for me, just need to work some extra and i might be able to get my hands on one more ^^
Do they overclock good? My refrence design 980Ti goes to 1500/2005 on stock voltage (1.930) (Zotac AMP! card, got a waterblock on it though)

Using the latest driver without issues, though, i have had some trouble with the 353.62 as well. Glad they sorted it out with the newer drivers.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hello, long-lost X99-E-WS o/c friends. The board has been running great for me for over a year, haven't had to change much, so I mostly drifted away from the forum info addiction. Now I've finally got an issue to ask about. Have any of you had trouble with the onboard sound since Windows 10?

Ever since Windows 10, I have this intermittent problem where sound will either fail to work right when I start a program that uses it, or it will even fail in the middle of running a program. Sometimes it's games, sometimes it's right in the middle of watching video or just playing .FLAC files off the computer and through my stereo.

The error I get is "Unable to start playback (Error = BASS_ERROR_BUFLOST)" when I get it from my music player, MusicBee (an amazing, highly featured music manager, by the way), but a similarly worded error has been seen from other programs too. I was playing the game 0 A.D. recently when the sound randomly quit and a very similar error popped up in the game's java console.

Solved... solved before I even submitted this. But I'll leave my post in case this helps anyone else who feared it was their motherboard (or more like, the specific combination of board, onboard drivers, and Windows 10) as I did.

If this happens to you: in Device Manager, under "Sound, Video and game controllers", remove the other High Definition Audio codec that isn't the onboard Realtek one. I'm not sure if that got there as a result of something my nVidia card installed when I wasn't looking, or somewhere else. (when I update nVidia drivers I always make it a clean removal/install and uncheck everything but the video driver, so I dunno).

While I'm here, can anyone recommend a good sound card that works well with this board? I've wanted to take that extra step and start using something nicer than the itty bitty motherboard back 3.5mm stereo plug to send sound to a couple of stereo amps. A year ago I was looking at ASUS's own sound cards but they seemed to have some fatal flaws according to many reviewers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> Solved... solved before I even submitted this. But I'll leave my post in case this helps anyone else who feared it was their motherboard (or more like, the specific combination of board, onboard drivers, and Windows 10) as I did.


Weird. False success. Removing that driver did indeed get my sound working immediately -- I don't think it was merely coincidence that sound instantly started working when I removed it. But I'm still on the same boot, have not logged out or done very much, I just continued browsing the web in Chrome on one display while playing a game on another display, and the sound simply quit. I tried playing a music track using MusicBee in another window just to confirm and see if I would get the same error message this time, but the program hung instead, and I had to force it closed. Tried it a second time and I got the same error: (BASS_ERROR_BUFLOST).

So even if that driver removal appeared to work, the success didn't last even the remainder of my current session. I checked Device Manager and the device did not return on its own. Just to experiment, I scanned for hardware changes to prompt it to come back in Device Manager, then I tried disabling it. That didn't help. I tried Uninstalling it again but this time it did not make my sound return.

So I am wondering if maybe there really is something wrong with the audio stack, or just one of the layers of it, in Windows 10, or if there's some interaction that I haven't realized yet from other drivers (and I still suspect possible interference from nVidia). Other than that, all I know is that it worked fine all the way through Windows 8.1 (curse that OS, even so!) and only since the start of Windows 10 has this been a recurring problem.

Thanks again if anyone has some wisdom to share on this.


----------



## ScottieB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottieB*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. When I first read it I was ready to reply 'yes, of course' but I checked the manual again and although I had the 2 8-pin connectors near the top of the mobo plugged in, I think I may have missed the 6-pin one right by the pci/memory slots... in which case, DUH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will double check that and try again. Thx
> 
> Any ideas on the esata connectors? I'm pretty sure they are enabled in BIOS but neither drive is recognized.


Ok, thanks again for the reply. I've finally had a chance to test some things.

First, I somehow HAD forgotten to plug in the 6-pin power connector on the board near the PCI slots. That said, oddly enough, it didn't seem to affect the computer's performance at all. It had worked fine doing multiple things including gaming and 3D rendering. I figured of course it could affect my ability to connect a second card, so I plugged it in and tried again.

This time I was able to boot, but Windows reported an error with the GTX 680, and my displayport connected display on my 980ti didn't work. I figured the 680 was just bad, since it's a bit of an old card. But then I tried a very basic firewire 800 card in slot 7 instead, and I had the same issue with the 980 -- the displayport connectors didn't work. With nothing in slot 7, everything is fine. Any suggestions? This seems odd.

Still no luck with the eSata connectors, either.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> That is great to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife got a 980Ti Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yeah, i would wait with overclocking as well if the problem is your old el-network. Housefire or such is a no-go.
> 
> Damn 2X KP?, i got 3x 980`s dedicated for folding, along with a 970. Using my 980Ti to fold when i`m not gaming. 2x 980Ti would be the dream for me, just need to work some extra and i might be able to get my hands on one more ^^
> Do they overclock good? My refrence design 980Ti goes to 1500/2005 on stock voltage (1.930) (Zotac AMP! card, got a waterblock on it though)
> 
> Using the latest driver without issues, though, i have had some trouble with the 353.62 as well. Glad they sorted it out with the newer drivers.


It's a bit of a painful story how we ended up where we are with the video cards, but it had a happy ending.







We haven't OC'd the video cards at all yet. We will probably work on that a little later but they're already light years ahead of the 970's we pulled out. I have a lot of reading to do on messing with the video cards before I try anything with them.

I was pretty amazed that (apparently) the 353.26 drivers were why my system would randomly lock up on me. It has been a couple of weeks now and so far, knock on ABS plastic, haven't seen it again. I noticed 355.60 seemed to be among the favorite driver version for the OC folks, and when my wife reminded me that is the same version she has run for months on her system with no problems, I decided to give it a try.

I had also tried 358.50 briefly, and it seemed to be OK except that my Kingpins would not idle down to low clocks when not busy. That was initially the reason I put 353.26 on. Fortunately 355.60 is good there too (at least on my machine).


----------



## pharaohspaw

Skimountaineer I wish could help but I'm completely unfamiliar with Windows 10. I'm planning to stay away from Windows 10 permanently if at all possible.


----------



## pharaohspaw

I overlooked that you had asked about a known-good sound card for these boards too. Not much to recommend here, although I did look for quite a while -- I didn't have a lot of faith that the ALC1150 chipset was going to be very good and wanted to find something else in case we had to buy something.

Lot of time spent, nothing genuinely interesting found. The sound cards scene has changed a lot in 7-8 years and not for the better in my opinion.

I'm learning to be satisfied with the onboard sound.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Skimountaineer I wish could help but I'm completely unfamiliar with Windows 10. I'm planning to stay away from Windows 10 permanently if at all possible.


It's far better than windows 8.1 (and of course Windows 8, which never should have been released IMO). But to my surprise it's also been better, in my opinion, than Windows 7, which I used to wish could just be left in place forever. 10 boots faster, feels a lot smoother, seems to schedule processes better.

With 7 no matter what I did I still felt like mouse and keyboard latency were just not important to the OS. With 10 that's gone and I finally feel like user input (and display of that input) is given high enough priority. Almost feels like the old reasons (latency) that gamers and digital artists didn't want to abandon the Windows 9x platform even though it was stuck in 32 bits, buggy, and technically inferior in so many other ways.

I solved the sound problem I was having. I just went directly to Realtek's website and downloaded their latest here: Realtek HD Audio Codec and installed. Install failed (locked up) the first time but worked the second try after reboot. No sound-disappearing issue since.

Ideally ASUS would have notified us to install this. Oh well, I'm just glad it's fixed.

As to the pursuit of soundcards, @pharaohspaw... same here. Every time I've researched a little it looks like no one's really doing good high-end consumer soundcards for stereo audio listening purposes, only the usual AudioBlaster-type stuff for gaming-oriented and movie-oriented surround sound.


----------



## Ampdesign

I just finished my first build and chose the ASUS X99 E WS with i7 5960X processor. My question is about fan connections to the MB and the fan headers for the case fans that came installed in the case. I am a little unsure about how to control or monitor the case fans not connected directly on the MB fan headers. Using the headers on the case I can install 12 fans however any fan not connected directly to the MB foes not show up in the Qfan monitor. I'm new at this so if anyone can help me understand the fan connections for optimal control and monitoring it would be helpful. I thought about installing a fan controller but I'm not sure its necessary or whether I will still be able to monitor in UEFI.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I solved the sound problem I was having. I just went directly to Realtek's website and downloaded their latest here: Realtek HD Audio Codec and installed. Install failed (locked up) the first time but worked the second try after reboot. No sound-disappearing issue since.
> 
> Ideally ASUS would have notified us to install this. Oh well, I'm just glad it's fixed.


Nope. Still not solved. I don't know why that even helped, but it appeared to, even if only an illusion. It was the first time in a while that I didn't see the sound stop working for an entire work session, several boots in a row. But just now, two days later, the sound just quit right in the middle of a game again.

Still getting the same error when I try to play any sound file through my music player (MusicBee) after the sound quits:
"Unable to start playback (error=BASS_ERROR_BUFLOST)"

I'm not finding much info on this error online, except for some owners' threads about HP machines, probably related to the same Realtek onboard sound chips. I don't know what to try next. It doesn't seem too likely that my onboard sound would just be dying, with no other problems with the board, though I guess that's possible. The problem has only been since Windows 10 so I suspect driver or codec trouble.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi Ampdesign,

There is a total of 6 fan headers on the motherboard, two of which are "earmarked" for CPU (although that is really up to you). There are a couple of different ways you could go about monitoring/controlling >6 fans. The question will come down to whether you want/need them to be independently monitored and controlled or not.

If you are OK with not having each fan independently monitored or controlled, you could use PWM-type fans and "daisy chain" them together, assuming you use 4-pin PWM fans that have a 4-pin "in" connector. There are also Y-adapters for 4-pin PWM fans. I don't know exactly how the signals get combined but the motherboard will get an RPM signal that is a "composite" of all the connected fans ultimately attaching to that fan header on the board. I have done this before and know you do get that "composite" RPM signal. But you don't know (neither does the BIOS) about the individual fans' speeds.

I know there are also 3-pin Y adapters that will let you attach 2 or more 3-pin fans to a fan header, but to be honest I don't know if the RPM's of the fan get combined in any meaningful way.

For a solution that will give you more independently-controllable fans, you'll need more fan headers.

Supposedly Asus has a fan expansion module that can be attached to the board to supply more fan headers (mention of it is made in the manual), but unfortunately they fail to include it with the most expensive board in the X99 lineup. I seem to remember reading that one or two of the other (lesser) X99 models may come with it. I spent a little time looking for anyone who might sell them separately and struck out. Perhaps someone here could point us in the right direction. But I think it only adds around 4 more headers.

You might also want to look into a 3rd-party fan controller, something like the Aquaero 6.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1423333/aquacomputer-aquaero-6

They have something else from a previous line that is more "internally" minded (no faceplate etc) that is just headers also. I think it's called the Aquaero 5 plus or something, and they can be connected to the 6 to add more fan headers.

Good luck!


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> It's far better than windows 8.1 (and of course Windows 8, which never should have been released IMO). But to my surprise it's also been better, in my opinion, than Windows 7, which I used to wish could just be left in place forever. 10 boots faster, feels a lot smoother, seems to schedule processes better.


My 2 main problems with it are:

1) the police-state spyware built-in which many industry-leading security experts say cannot be completely removed or disabled - and I doubt they even know everything that is in there - and you having no way to opt out. It's not a question of whether I have anything to hide, the point is, IT IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.

2) Having "critical updates" forced down your throat and decisions made by your OS vendor about which versions of a video driver, for example, they will LET you run. This very forum topic has at least one horror story in it of a person's Windows 10 system being absolutely _*wrecked*_ by one of these updates and as of their last post, they still don't have everything working right.

I will QUIT playing games (yeah, that's pretty much all I use Windows for) before I give up that much thinking and deciding for myself about what runs on MY COMPUTER and MY NETWORK.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> With 7 no matter what I did I still felt like mouse and keyboard latency were just not important to the OS. With 10 that's gone and I finally feel like user input (and display of that input) is given high enough priority. Almost feels like the old reasons (latency) that gamers and digital artists didn't want to abandon the Windows 9x platform even though it was stuck in 32 bits, buggy, and technically inferior in so many other ways.


Yeah, that's the bad thing, eventually the older platforms "dry up" and the games or whatever other newer software coming out doesn't work on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> As to the pursuit of soundcards, @pharaohspaw... same here. Every time I've researched a little it looks like no one's really doing good high-end consumer soundcards for stereo audio listening purposes, only the usual AudioBlaster-type stuff for gaming-oriented and movie-oriented surround sound.


It's a shame the X99-E WS doesn't come with one PCI slot. The Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 cards my wife and I had in our last desktop machines were good cards. They had all the X-Fi features, much better quality than Creative Labs, very high S/N ratio, ASIO support, EAX, and a bunch of other really good features for audiophiles, HTPC and Gamers alike. I could have used those on these builds if it weren't for the "no PCI slot" problem. But it was a decision I had to make a choice on. And of course Auzentech and other companies like them are nowhere to be found now. They seem to have gone the way of the PCI sound card.

Oh well...


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> 1) the police-state spyware built-in which many industry-leading security experts say cannot be completely removed or disabled - and I doubt they even know everything that is in there - and you having no way to opt out. It's not a question of whether I have anything to hide, the point is, IT IS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS.
> 
> 2) Having "critical updates" forced down your throat and decisions made by your OS vendor about which versions of a video driver, for example, they will LET you run. This very forum topic has at least one horror story in it of a person's Windows 10 system being absolutely wrecked by one of these updates and as of their last post, they still don't have everything working right.


Hey PharaohsPaw, I am totally sympathetic. Gaming alone forces me to use Windows very much against my will. Ideally, I would never use anything but Linux. However, it's possible to overcome the problems you cite with Win-10. It isn't easy, convenient, or obvious, but if you dig deep enough, you can shut down all of that rubbish. I'm using Win-10 Pro at the moment.

You can disable the TPM in BIOS (delete the key; you can restore it later if you like), and then allow unsigned drivers with these commands:

bcdedit.exe /set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit.exe /set TESTSIGNING ON

To return to default, use:
bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

I'm using a Quadro driver for my 980-Ti's because I find them more stable than the GeForce drivers; I've had to hack them for installation (and also to enable message-signaled interrupts, which can help a bit with latency). It's not impossible; it's just more of a pain than it was on Win-7. Also, I've had no problem editing my vBIOS with MBT and flashing my mods with NVflash so that I get steady clocks and voltages without that boost nonsense.

As for the spy stuff, yes, you need to dig in to your system. Turning it all off with the simple user interface is a start, but you need to disable numerous services and scheduled tasks as well. So there is a lot you need to know and a lot you need to do (also true of configuring a Linux box though), but as you can see from the following screenies of my network and disk activity with the system idle, you can get it under control:





Nothing suspicious going on there


----------



## Poppapete

Ampdesign,

Pharaohspaw has pretty much explained the best way to set up the case fans. The chassis fan headers can control both 4 pin PWM fans and 3 pin voltage controlled fans. I always use PWM fans and you can google the pro's and con's of each. You can control the fans from within BIOS or using Fan Xpert III. I would go further and say it is best to combine all the fans on one side of your box (using Y connectors) so that all the front fans are running at the same speed (assuming they are all the same model). Same with top bottom or back sets of fans. Thus 4 chassis fan headers should be plenty to control 4 sets of chassis fans. There is a "Chassis Fan control setting jumper" which can be set to BIOS or PWM. Default is BIOS. I left the default then set the fans to PWM in the BIOS. In the manual 1.2.9 - Internal connectors #8 -Fan connections (page 47 in the USB 3.1 manual) explains all and how to set the modes in BIOS. Personally I don't use Fan Xpert III. Just another bit of software to run all the time which I only ever looked at the first couple of weeks after the build. I uninstalled it. If you go into the BIOS you can control the fans just as well.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> That is great to hear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife got a 980Ti Classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Yeah, i would wait with overclocking as well if the problem is your old el-network. Housefire or such is a no-go.
> 
> Damn 2X KP?, i got 3x 980`s dedicated for folding, along with a 970. Using my 980Ti to fold when i`m not gaming. 2x 980Ti would be the dream for me, just need to work some extra and i might be able to get my hands on one more ^^
> Do they overclock good? My refrence design 980Ti goes to 1500/2005 on stock voltage (1.930) (Zotac AMP! card, got a waterblock on it though)
> 
> Using the latest driver without issues, though, i have had some trouble with the 353.62 as well. Glad they sorted it out with the newer drivers.


I'm on month 4 of my current build so I haven't been active on this thread since September. I have 3 980 Ti's. 2 of them are in SLI and are driving my 4k monitor. The 3rd card is driving 3 more 2560X1440 displays. I was running this configuration for a few months before I tore my system down. I was very impressed with this config. Previously I was running 2 980's non SLI'd and I even though I'm not much of a gamer could see a nice performance improvement with the upgrade.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenightflyer*
> 
> I recently setup a new build with an X99-E-WS MB + a core i7 5960X processor, 64GB DDR4 2400 G-skill + EVGA TitanX card + SSG Sandisk 960GB + OCZ Vector 180 480GB and 1 HD SATA 6 Seagate 1TB.
> I installed and configured an Asus ThunderboltEXII card to use with a Lacie Big Disck 12TB Raid Mode 0.
> This is the issue i have: if i boot the system without the Thunderbolt drive switched on, it boots correctly...i reach Win10 OS and i can work. If i restart the system everything is ok.
> When i switch on the TB Raid (my Lacie Big Disk) the system boot normally and in Windows i can see the drive but if i restart the system, after bios post it hangs to the ASUS screen. I opened the case and saw a q-code A2 in the display. SO i must switch off the pc and only in this way when i connect a TB hd i can succesfully boot. Everytime i try to restart the system with the TB drive connected it hangs with ASUS Logo and A2 Q-code....
> My bios revision is 1201...Maybe is a bios issue? a Motherboard issue or what?
> Any help will be appreciated, thanks.


Yeah Sound like BIOS issue from loading installing BIOS too. You need to reload and flashed your BIOS with out that card in the motherboard. If you are able to update the firmware on that thunderbolt then you will might be able to get improve and get bugs fixs too. Try this and see if that fix it. You might got a bad card too. Or bad PCIe slot. Try different slot. Just to try and find a solutions.

IDK man I am having some weird issue myself and I have the first motherboard with the 3.0 USB from Newegg when this board first came out everything works fine. I have no problems with this motherboard even at overclocks it a super beast! I can used DDR4 3200 speed at 15-15-15-35 1.35v G skills memory with no issue with a 10 core Xeon 3.1 GHZ it overclocked to 3.6GHZ. Anyway the problems is with this card that you are using is that I have about for my storage drives from disappearing from random boots from the BIOSs from starting up the PC. I think they need a good options setting in the BIOS function for you to be able to control all the BOOT setting by bypassing other boots that are in this BIOS for different hardware and RAID cards and other control setting that are to used by BIOS are in control of the BOOT and save the setting. They could add where any hardware that are BIOS setting type that this BIOS able to read other types drives and hardware that are used in any PCIe or any slots or any USB or any LAN network setting as well too so knowing all drives are there for a Boot functionally setting for you are able to start an OS of your choosing as a to BOOT and add different setting for like different hotkey setting that are add to BOOT in BIOS too and BOOT that are able to boot up in the bios so you able to be in control of your drives especially in a workstations so you can boot to any drives when getting other OS also knowing other lead system boots like a Clouds BOOT BIOS system.. Sometime my Seagate 1.5 Tb 72,000RPM will be disappearing and sometime it showed in the BIOS and sometime it won't sometime it won't show up in the windows. I get random open and closed from my Liteon Blu-ray SATA III player when started the PC up and sometime my other drives from the USB will do it too and 2 TB USB storage drive will disappear and it weird it just does it from maybe 20 different boot up from starting up the PC. I have BIOS 1302. Will wait for new.

You know I used every bit of the SATA slots on this motherboard and I happens to find out that there are 2 SATA BIOS setting that are missing in all these new BIOS for the two slots that are on the motherboard sitting there are blanks doing nothing. And you won't able to get any drive to read either and any blu ray players to read. I tried everything and the BIOS people didn't realized that the two empty slots of SATA in the slot of the bottom slots on the right side on the motherboard that are not linked up as a setting options for the SATA setting in the BIOS and wasn't able to read any drive that are in the slots and they are both missing or got it mix up in the slots if where it leading from wrong hardware and placed setting in the BIOS wrong to the slots and never thought about the other two SATA slots.. The slots won't even read my other two SATA SSD or HDD drives I was very disappointed. I wanted to used RAID 0 on all 8 drive or even just pick up just two more drive so I can get two more storage drive as all I care for. But as now. I was able to RAID 0 on 6 SSD Samsung 840 pro Hard Drive from the two bottom SATA from the left side.. Sure is a buggy after awhile having so many USB drive 3.0 and 2.0 they get mix up and go from disappearing from all over the place. I can understand the M.2 issue from not just letting you to boot from it or even have a setting for to not boot from it and let to bypass another BIOS boot setting from other hardware drives if nothing boots from this motherboard from no OS on BIOS the BIOS need a setting for you to be able to bypass to boot from different devices.. Now I am going in as 6 SSD SATA RAID 0 so I can have tons of my steam games loaded on the drive for extra rooms plus loading time is fast







I am not sure if I should stick with windows 7. I am about to reload my computer again and run windows 10 I am not sure about having windows 10 pro 64bit. Vs Windows 7 ultimate 64bit. I sure do love my play dream scene video background replaying video of a yellow stone park of hot water spring going in and out of the hole and the ocean wave crashing on the beaches from Bahamas and my gadgets for CPU and memory scale program that are able to monitor the computer system. Still thinking on windows.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Hi i'm waiting for my x99-e ws 5930k 4x4 corsair dominator platinum and evga titan x sc, so have a question about psu recommendations couse i read about some problems with it mostly with corsair ax series so i wait with getting ax1200i for now, any other psu recommended or any to avoid ?


I had no problems with the AX1200 on this board I sure did added extra longer cable that I bought from ebay to used 2 of the 8 pins CPU power to the motherboard and used the 24 extended cable for longer reach to the board and the Corsair ax1200 PSU is on a Blackhawk ultra PC case. I have no problems with it with two 780 GTX TI that are been BIOS flashed from overclocking the memory ram and tuned the VRM power setting in the BIOS and allowing the PSU on the video card to used 255 watts of power and able to hit 1.212 voltages on the GPU from on the BIOS and I have no Boost control on the GPU and the BIOS is set from not having a Boost. I wish I have a 1600 watts corsair PSU so I can add two more video card. But I will wait till 1080 GTX comes out.

For Two Titan Black X doing SLi would do just fine. You can add another 1200 watts just need to add two wire to the 24 pins wire for on and off switch and then add two more video card.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> I overlooked that you had asked about a known-good sound card for these boards too. Not much to recommend here, although I did look for quite a while -- I didn't have a lot of faith that the ALC1150 chipset was going to be very good and wanted to find something else in case we had to buy something.
> 
> Lot of time spent, nothing genuinely interesting found. The sound cards scene has changed a lot in 7-8 years and not for the better in my opinion.
> 
> I'm learning to be satisfied with the onboard sound.


There are some sound card that are great for working with sound and they are going strong and nothing really needed to be changed. Some are getting better on hardware from the last 4 years. Idk about the new stuff now. I find the old Creative audio Audigy the first Platinum with 5" drive bay and other older cards works the best. And sounded the best.

But now I am using a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series PCIe Sound Card that had for awhile.

I sure do enjoy my creative vs the onboard sometime I get a buggy issue from it resetting the bass and treble sound setting that is about it. But their new driver will let you have little more sound quality options for this old sound card and be able to hear little above.

Here all my weird setting of how I get a good sound quality to get the best of the card and sound out of a card.












But now I wanted this other x fi sound card so bad. I am thinking to buy it it able to add the old X fi I/O 5" drive bay that I have. And sell the old card.
check it out

This one or the other
http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Titanium-Internal-SB1270/dp/B0041OUA38

or
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Xonar-Essence-STX-Music-124dB-SNR-S-PDIF-Digital-PCIe-PC-Audio-Sound-Card/181737678754?_trksid=p4069.c100039.m2059&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107094819%26meid%3D493c977b73b7443ea9abd70fccc5ea0d%26pid%3D100039%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D331745009247
or http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/311510847513?ul_noapp=true&chn=ps&lpid=82

I am a big music lover when it comes down to a point of having good sound is having a setting that are worth having a good card. There are some programs out there that can change the sound level and effect and other eq setting to change the sound and I am sure there are some ways out there to adjust main sound setting for the sound card to be able to get a good quality from the sound device.
I am sure there are ways you can do with that motherboard onboard sound card. You can have over 3 sound card. I am using onboard and this sound card I am sure I could used that Asus sound card and rock from there too.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

OMg :O white

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUDIOTRAK-PRODIGY-7-1e-X-Fi-with-MUSES-8920-OPAMP/121209806311?_trksid=p2141725.c100337.m3725&_trkparms=aid%3D777000%26algo%3DABA.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20141212152338%26meid%3D0579e8b7cb2b49389bb6b181ef6a96fe%26pid%3D100337%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D311510847513


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> For Two Titan Black X doing SLi would do just fine. You can add another 1200 watts just need to add two wire to the 24 pins wire for on and off switch and then add two more video card.


Sorry, but I have to nitpick here. I wouldn't recommend using two PSUs. Yes, it's trivial to switch them on simultaneously, but an abnormal shutdown involving one PSU could lead to tears, gnashing of teeth, etc. For example, say that OCP trips on one PSU. There's a precise sequence to the shutdown, but in this case, one remains powered. That can invite some unfortunate results. It's possible to do irreparable damage to the mobo, CPU, or graphics cards. Heck, a loosely-fitting mains plug on one of them could become the source of a really unpleasant surprise.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I agree, dont know if i be doing titan x sli anymore, may wait for a pascal tbh, anyway in case of power lack i will upgrade to more watts psu, and dont think it will be corsair again, that semi passive mode its make my head ake, fan its testing it self for any obstruction every 20 seconds and makes audiblee knock, if i set fixed speed at minimum in link its far away louder than my 8 industrial noctuas running about 400 rpm in idle, and i dont use link any asus software etc just try it, tbh noctuas go louder than psu when over about 1000 rpm, and thats 8 of them, for that money i was expecting something better, thinking about voiding warranty and putting noctua in psu by myself other to that psu its not bad, but a cheap fan it that unit its not acceptable for me.
Any way somone mention about waterblocks for ws mobo from liquid extasy, im interested in vrm plus chipset/plx ar all of them ar to thick and sticking out above pcie slots ?


----------



## NRGZUK

Potential New X99-E WS Owner.....

I've been doing quite a bit of research and I hope that as 'owners' of this board you can answer some questions.

Build:
MB: ASUS X99-E WS USB3.1
CPU: 5930K
RAM: Corsair Vengence LPX 32GB (2x16) DDR4 3200MHZ 16-18-18-36 - CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 -
SSD: Samsung 256GB SM951 NVMe M.2 PCIE - MZVPV256HDGL-00000 -
CPU Cooling: Corsair H105
GFX: 3x R9 290X (pre-own)

Questions:
RAM:
Are DDR4 3200 Speeds possible yet?

I realise that OC will have to be enabled on the CPU to acheive these speeds, DDR4 3200, but what sort of settings are we talking about?

SSD:
Can you boot from NVMe drives yet?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zurv

Hello all

what is the m.2 socket sharing with? the manual says "...shared with PCI 3.0 x4 slot..." but there isn't any of those, all are 16x. (this is for the usb 3.1 rev of the mobo)

i guess the root of the question is, i'm running 4 way SLI and what happens when I use the m.2 slot? (the Samsung 950 pro is sexy).

Will it just not work with 4 way sli? will it change the 16x 16x 16x 16x and make one of them 8x? so 16x 8x 16x 16x? Maybe it is shared with the usb 3.1 or the SATA or something that i can disable? I know i can't do this on the rampage V, but that doesn't use the plx chips.

thanks in advance.

(sorry if this was answered already.. searching for m.2 on this thread spit back a ton of posts)


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I'm learning to be satisfied with the onboard sound.


nooooooooooooo.. there are so much better DACs you could use (most of the "gaming" ones are crap tho.. sound is sound)









might i suggest the Oppo HA-1.
https://www.oppodigital.com/headphone-amplifier-ha-1/

a little cheaper is audiolab's m-dac
http://www.audiolab.co.uk/product-detail.php?pid=13

i have both and both are super.

it sounds great (you'd want to pair it will good headsets) also it looks super cool (which is important)

also, RE: multi PS. Don't be scared. having two PS isn't that big a deal, it isn't going to blow anything up. More so when the slave PS is just powering video cards. The reason to have one is just less wires and not needing a case that can hold two. I ran 2x 1250 seasonic's for a long time and finally replaced them with a 1500watt because i wanted a smaller case.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Zurv u r safe to run quad sli plus m.2 ssd, for that u be using pcie lanes directly from cpu trough plx bridges, m.2 can share lanes witch other extra cards but its still pleny left cant remember how many x99 have on its own
and on board sound its crap mostly on this board since its workstation design, sound its terrible even in compare to my z97pro on second rig whats basicly its same alc1150 but capacitor ar some of audio line nichicon if i remember, on ws they ar longer lasting caps but sounding flat, for now i stick to usb dac valve amp and a pair of beyerdanymics even having xfi titanium hd but dac perform better


----------



## tomsonx1983

Oh by thw way im looking for some toslink dac couse when using usb one its still affected by esd, for now im on m2tech face, qualty its ok connected to valve amp sounds great but i will switch to optic to ged rid interferences or try to mod cable keeping only tx rx in usb providing power from linear psu to dac


----------



## Zurv

Odd, it shouldn't be - the asynchronous USB should fix that. but both those dacs also do optical.. but isn't ideal. Even for 2 channel optical can't do 32bit 384. Maybe try coaxial?
Both units are nice to because they let you bypass the intern amp if you want to use an external amp for seekers.

Also, there is a new version of the hd800 headphones this month. My old ones are kinda beat up


----------



## ntt4

I've got a few issues with my current X99 build -

Best to get the specification out of the way first;
*Motherboard:* ASUS X99-E WS
*BIOS Revision:* 1302
*CPU*: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB 2400Mhz
*GPU:* EVGA nVidia GTX 780 SC (slot 3)
*PCIE:* Avermedia Capture Card (slot 6)

*Issue One*
Windows can see and use my PCI-E devices. An EVGA nVidia GTX 780 SC in slot three and an Avermedia Capture Card in slot 6. They work fine. Afterburner can see the GPU and the Avermedia software works with the Capture Card.

My problem is, neither of the devices show in the NB PCIE Configuration page. I've included a shot of the BIOS below.

*NB PCIE CONFIGURATION*


*GPU POST*

The GPU will display in the TOOLS/GPU POST section of the BIOS though.

As well as the nVidia GPU and the Avermedia Capture Card, I have also used an AMD R9 380 GPU. This shows up in GPU POST and also works in Windows, but does not show up elsewhere in the BIOS.

I have tried all the other slots on the board and have the same issue. All work fine in Windows but do not display in the NB PCIE CONFIGURATION page of the bios.

*Issue Two*
Also, I have an issue with the 'Last BIOS time' in Windows' Task Manager and I can't work out the cause.

From a cold boot to Windows 10 takes around 20 seconds. Windows' task manager shows this correctly with the 'Last Bios Time' clocking in at around 18 - 20 seconds.

However, if I do a reboot from within Windows. Let the PC restart and boot Windows again, which takes around 20 seconds again. The 'Last Bios Time' in the task manager increases to the uptime of the system since the first cold boot. So in this case it would show around 90 seconds which is the time I sat there staring at the computer in confusion.

If I do another reboot, it will increase the bios time further. I've seen it go up to 5820 seconds when I left it on for some time.

Oh and under task manager, my RAM shows as 32GB Other.

*Issue Three*
Finally, If I enabled Intel-VT in the BIOS and boot into Windows. Task Manager and other programs such as CPU-Z report no L3 cache. Is this normal? The command line will show the L3 cache, with a command I have forgotten, but it doesn't show elsewhere. Disabling Intel-VT brings the L3 cache back.

*Finally*
I've re-seated all of the cards, re-seated the CPU, Checked for bent and/or missing pins on the socket, reset the CMOS, tried earlier versions of the UEFI, etc. To no avail.
I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Hello all
> what is the m.2 socket sharing with? the manual says "...shared with PCI 3.0 x4 slot..." but there isn't any of those, all are 16x. (this is for the usb 3.1 rev of the mobo)
> i guess the root of the question is, i'm running 4 way SLI and what happens when I use the m.2 slot? (the Samsung 950 pro is sexy).
> Will it just not work with 4 way sli? will it change the 16x 16x 16x 16x and make one of them 8x? so 16x 8x 16x 16x? Maybe it is shared with the usb 3.1 or the SATA or something that i can disable? I know i can't do this on the rampage V, but that doesn't use the plx chips.
> thanks in advance. (sorry if this was answered already.. searching for m.2 on this thread spit back a ton of posts)


The "shared...." information definitely comes from another motherboard. Though there is no detailed schematic available there is logical reason to believe the m.2 is linked directly to the CPU PCIe lanes and it is not shared with the PCIe slots since all of them are interfaced through PLX chips for total of 32 lanes (obviously this is valid only for processors which have 40 PCIe lanes), the remaining 8 lanes are for direct links with 4 of them for m.2 (and maybe for Thunderbolt). So the 4-way SLI x16 + m.2 seems possible, it would be good to prove it by test though. However, take strongly into account that anyway there is absolutely no difference between the SLIx16 and SLIx8, the present card transfer capabilities are far below x8, even x4 is fully sufficient. Also, if you put the SSD disc underneath the graphics cards remember about providing good cooling since it may throttle.


----------



## golfleep

See attached page from the X99-E WS manual. It appears that the m.2 is directly linked to the CPU PCI-e lanes and does not share the connection


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NRGZUK*
> 
> Potential New X99-E WS Owner.....
> 
> I've been doing quite a bit of research and I hope that as 'owners' of this board you can answer some questions.
> 
> Build:
> MB: ASUS X99-E WS USB3.1
> CPU: 5930K
> RAM: Corsair Vengence LPX 32GB (2x16) DDR4 3200MHZ 16-18-18-36 - CMK32GX4M2B3200C16 -
> SSD: Samsung 256GB SM951 NVMe M.2 PCIE - MZVPV256HDGL-00000 -
> CPU Cooling: Corsair H105
> GFX: 3x R9 290X (pre-own)
> 
> Questions:
> RAM:
> Are DDR4 3200 Speeds possible yet?
> 
> I realise that OC will have to be enabled on the CPU to acheive these speeds, DDR4 3200, but what sort of settings are we talking about?
> 
> SSD:
> Can you boot from NVMe drives yet?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.


I have the matx version of this board and can verify 3200MHz with 4x4GB modules.

32x100 strap
1.38v ram
16-16-16-42 1T
0.98 VCCSA

800% HCI Memtest Stable + Aida 4 hour test stable.









Boot from m.2 NVMe drives should be possible from what I've read.


----------



## tomsonx1983

@NTT4
Issue one thats normal on that board have same but everything works alright, prapobly uefi bug may be fixed later
Issue two boot time will not work on reboot only work when u shut down and power on so nothing to worry, as memory showing other ? describe it or post screen shot on my system its no information about "other" memory
Issue three i dont use vt so cant tell
@sexpot
DDR 3200 will run fine only need to be set up manually in uefi, and my need bumping slightly ram voltages or system agent voltage in some cases
nvme drives boot fine im using 950 pro nvme


----------



## MR-e

^???
I know it works fine...


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hey thanks for the replies on the different sound cards. I originally had more info in my post about ones I had looked at and why I sort of wasn't interested in them - but decided to edit some of it out.

There are some interesting cards among the ones you guys posted. For example, I hadn't heard of Audiotrak - but I really did like the X-Fi features of our old Auzentech Prelude 7.1's.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> ^???
> I know it works fine...


hehe that was to NRGZUK lol


----------



## zlpw0ker

So I finally found a mobo thread dedicated to -E WS boad from Asus.

So I have a 5year old pc rig and I thought its time to get a whole new system.

So for 3 weeks now I have gone back and forth on Asus Rampage V extreme,Asus deluxe which is ofcourse x99 platform.
I thought the r5e was really good,but its just to much red for me and to much gaming focus. So I went back to the Deluxe version.I really like the board,the fan extension,number of sata ports,Im not that happy with the white color on the deluxe,neither the m.2 that is up.

So one fine day I glanced on the X99-E WS board and I was pretty much sold,7x pcie ports,PLX chipset,12k capacitors,the no need to buy a 5930k,much usb ports and many sata ports aswell. The board oozed quality and I really like the black finish.

I will use my pc rig for 720p/1080p movies/series,PMS for my ps3,winamp,Virtual PC for server+ clients,play guild wars,FF and chrome with many tabs open etc,dual screen (1 screen that is in game and one that is in windows with tabs and stuff open at all time). When in Windows I havent decided yet how to play with the dual setup.

I havent bought any hardware yet,but the list below is what im gonna buy.
MB: x99-E WS
CPU:5930k
RAM:Corsair Dominator P DDR4-2800 QC - 32GB - CMD32GX4M4A2800C16
GPU: EVGA 970
PSU: Corsair HX 850i
OS boot: Samsung 950 pro NVME ssd - should I get a heatsink for it? if so which one is compatible with 950 pro?
Storage: 3x 6tb hdd from WD at 7200 rpm black edition
Case: Fractal Design define XL R2 Black pearl
Monitor: Dell 25" LED UltraSharp U2515H 2560x1440 IPS, 6ms, 2m:1, 2xHDMI/mDP/DP
I have not decided if I should chose Closed water cooling for my cpu or a air based CPU cooling. I did take a look on the Noctua D15,but I chose to ignore it because it went over 1 pci-e slot,even tho I have 6 left its a really bummer for me. so I need a smaller cpu heatsink that doesnt cover the pci-e port.
OS: win7 64bit
Case FANs: Not sure which FANs to choose,Im prolly gonna go with Corsair,but I dont know if I will go for SP or AF.
FAN: controller: Not sure

So I basically need a whole new rig thats completly fresh.

Im 85% decided that I will go for this WS board. But I have heard a lot of problems so im not sure,but this mobo looks like the best for me that arent to much focused on gaming as nr. 1 priority. This is good because Im not gonna use my new pc just for gaming. I also really like the UEFI BIOS,more than on the classified version from EVGA and Rampage 5 extreme one..

Will the hardware I have chosen work with this board?
I have talked to a guy that has the WS board and he says that everything he uses is compatible even tho the QVL on the WS is really weird and seems to support a few chosen hardware parts.
But the RAM on the QVL is compatible so I think thats not a problem, is the dominator overclocked?
I also read that every x99 board has the USB Post issue, I know there is a setting for in bios.
Im thinking of getting 2 front FANS and 1 rear fan and a CPU heatsink w/ fan,but im not sure if I should go for SP OR AF or combination of both.
I will go throuh the whole thread on this mobo,im only at page 3 right now.

This is the first time I have ever bought such a high frequency RAM at 2.8ghz and im a little afraid that I need to tweak to make it work. Im not really a overclocker,so I wont overclock my CPU (I think,or not for now atleast) so for that reason I think Im gonna go with the 5930k even tho I got the pci lanes covered.

I hope this wasnt that much text for you guys to read.


----------



## pharaohspaw

@zlpw0ker

Welcome to the thread! I don't use all of the parts you mentioned but I can help with a few questions. It's good that you're planning to read the entire thread - there are a lot of good posts here that will be worth bookmarking.

I would definitely recommend not getting such a large CPU heatsink that it affects your ability to fully utilize the PCI-E slots, just on general principle. You'll be buying a board that has great SLI capabilities, but you will almost certainly have to use certain slots for the cards - slots 1, 3, 5 and (least ideally) 7. If there is any chance of you going SLI during the life of this system (why buy an SLI-capable board if you're not going to?), you're going to want slot 1 to be usable.

I don't know how great over the long haul our Corsair H110i GTX all-in-one units are going to be (reviews on various Corsair AIO solutions are somewhat mixed, especially on GTX models, and the H110i GTX was very new on the market in July), but the CPU block does not get in the way of PCI slots or RAM at all, and literally attaches right to the heatsink retention hardware already installed on the mobo. This ease of fit would most likely also be the case with many other AIO units or custom CPU watercooling blocks so long as they are ready to go for socket 2011-v3.

The standard clock rate for DDR4 RAM on X99 chipset is DDR4-2133, so anything over that on these boards and other X99-chipset-based boards is basically considered overclocking -- and you will most likely need to plan on doing some tuning to get the best RAM clocks your modules can do with this board - especially if you do OC the processor.. There are good posts here in this thread, another thread here on the overclock.net forums specific to Asus X99 boards, and elsewhere on the net about tuning your BIOS to get faster clocks your modules are rated for on X99 boards. I have not begun tuning RAM yet on mine since getting a good solid 4.5GHz overclock on my 5960X (I'm still pretty much an OC noob myself so trying to be really cautious and methodical).

Good luck!


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> @zlpw0ker
> 
> Welcome to the thread! I don't use all of the parts you mentioned but I can help with a few questions. It's good that you're planning to read the entire thread - there are a lot of good posts here that will be worth bookmarking.
> 
> I would definitely recommend not getting such a large CPU heatsink that it affects your ability to fully utilize the PCI-E slots, just on general principle. You'll be buying a board that has great SLI capabilities, but you will almost certainly have to use certain slots for the cards - slots 1, 3, 5 and (least ideally) 7. If there is any chance of you going SLI during the life of this system (why buy an SLI-capable board if you're not going to?), you're going to want slot 1 to be usable.
> 
> I don't know how great over the long haul our Corsair H110i GTX all-in-one units are going to be (reviews on various Corsair AIO solutions are somewhat mixed, especially on GTX models, and the H110i GTX was very new on the market in July), but the CPU block does not get in the way of PCI slots or RAM at all, and literally attaches right to the heatsink retention hardware already installed on the mobo. This ease of fit would most likely also be the case with many other AIO units or custom CPU watercooling blocks so long as they are ready to go for socket 2011-v3.
> 
> The standard clock rate for DDR4 RAM on X99 chipset is DDR4-2133, so anything over that on these boards and other X99-chipset-based boards is basically considered overclocking -- and you will most likely need to plan on doing some tuning to get the best RAM clocks your modules can do with this board - especially if you do OC the processor.. There are good posts here in this thread, another thread here on the overclock.net forums specific to Asus X99 boards, and elsewhere on the net about tuning your BIOS to get faster clocks your modules are rated for on X99 boards. I have not begun tuning RAM yet on mine since getting a good solid 4.5GHz overclock on my 5960X (I'm still pretty much an OC noob myself so trying to be really cautious and methodical).
> 
> Good luck!


hi and thanks.

I live in Norway so theres a lot of hardware that arent available here in Norway,but I only can buy from Noctua and CoolerMaster,I could import but the taxes + import is gonna be almost as expensive as the heatsink itself.

The same thought came through my mind regarding Noctua D15 actually.Is there a big and good cpu aircooler that isnt in the way of PCI-E port that cools the cpu good?
What other air cpu coolers are really good,but not gigantic like the d15?
So in order to to for quad sli I need it to be 1-3-5-7 for 16x x4 speed?
I mean I have to put my graphic card in either black or grey then?
if so,why is that?
Im probably not gonna do quad sli ever,but I might go with dual GPU at some point.
I have read that some people who mounts their closed cou watercooler on their processor that it works good,but when they are gonna change the thermal paste,the heatsink on the cooler is stuck on the cpu. And I really dont want that.
. I honestly and pretty sure im not gonna OC my cpu or my RAM.So if I would never OC the 2800mhz ram I chose is fine? or do I need to finetune it to get it to be stable?
I only choose this board because of the awesome connectivity.really pretty board and it just oozes quality. And that in fact has chance to be a server board aswell as generel PC usage.
I probably wont buy the 5960x because it has to be OC to get high clock frequency,so I think I will stick with hexacore 5930k at 3.5ghz

I see many have problems with this board,but I have seen some aswell that gets a good board withour problems aswell.
Tho I have thought about OC my CPU from 5way optimization.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So I finally found a mobo thread dedicated to -E WS boad from Asus.
> 
> I will use my pc rig for 720p/1080p movies/series,PMS for my ps3,winamp,Virtual PC for server+ clients,play guild wars,FF and chrome with many tabs open etc,dual screen (1 screen that is in game and one that is in windows with tabs and stuff open at all time). When in Windows I havent decided yet how to play with the dual setup.
> 
> .


Why the x99-e -ws? the rampage V has a lot more users and is supported a lot more aggressively by Asus than the WS. It supports all kinda OC too. It is also cheaper.
why x99 at all? You don't seem to be going SLI or using a lot of PCI-E cards. Or really anything a basic (and a lot cheaper) PC would do.
I'd suggest look at a skylake and take that extra money and get a better video card. (the 970 is meh). There are even skylake mobos with 2 m.2 slots.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I agree, if runing only one gpu, editing video gaming etc skylake will do the job, even in two way sli, i only get x 99 e-ws becous of good deal (bundle from friend who abbandon project, mobo, 5930k, 16 gb of dominators, evga titan x sc plus ek block all bnib witch invoices almost for half price) if not that i will only change gtx970 from my previus rig (still waiting for new life in boxes about 3 months of use z97 PRO, i7 4790k delided








16 gb of corsair ram, gtx 970, psu, wc blocks rads etc lol only needs a case and new tubing - other mate buing that of me after its wage) so i may get another titan for it


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> hi and thanks.
> 
> I live in Norway so theres a lot of hardware that arent available here in Norway,but I only can buy from Noctua and CoolerMaster,I could import but the taxes + import is gonna be almost as expensive as the heatsink itself.


Hmm.. not sure what to recommend there. I am still a fan of Coolermaster cases but I did not really research their AIO cooling units. They did used to make some decent (air) CPU coolers but I haven't looked at any of them in a long time (last Coolermaster CPU cooler we bought was a Gemini back around 2008 for a Socket 775 CPU).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So in order to to for quad sli I need it to be 1-3-5-7 for 16x x4 speed?
> I mean I have to put my graphic card in either black or grey then?
> if so,why is that?
> Im probably not gonna do quad sli ever,but I might go with dual GPU at some point.


I'd probably recommend downloading the PDF format manual of the motherboard from Asus' website - this should help clear up some questions: http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X99-E%20WS/HelpDesk_Manual/.

But if I'm not mistaken, only PCI-E slots 1, 3, 5, and 7 have the connections to the PLX SLI bridge chips. I doubt it would matter much which slot you put a single video card into, or maybe even wouldn't matter which slots you put multiple cards in - if you weren't going to connect an SLI bridge to them. But pretty sure it does matter if you're going to do SLI. The book will show you to use slots 1 and 3 if you are SLI'ing 2 Nvidia cards, but I and others posting here have used slots 1 and 5 to SLI 2 cards with a 3-way SLI bridge and it works fine (and leaves enough space between the 2 cards that the top one's fans can work effectively). "YMMV".

I doubt I'll ever use more than 2 cards either. I'm mostly gaming with mine and from what I've read, the performance scaling starts going downward after 2 with NVidia SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I have read that some people who mounts their closed cou watercooler on their processor that it works good,but when they are gonna change the thermal paste,the heatsink on the cooler is stuck on the cpu. And I really dont want that.


Well that's definitely possible, and it wouldn't surprise me. The same can happen with CPU coolers for air cooling. That really comes down to the heatsink compound you're using. I used the stock "print" of heatsink compound on our H110i GTX's, but its pretty unlikely I'll be putting a different CPU on either of these boards anytime soon (or ever) and if it does give me any trouble coming off, well, there are tricks to work around that such as a heat gun and a gentle twist or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> . I honestly and pretty sure im not gonna OC my cpu or my RAM.So if I would never OC the 2800mhz ram I chose is fine? or do I need to finetune it to get it to be stable?
> I only choose this board because of the awesome connectivity.really pretty board and it just oozes quality. And that in fact has chance to be a server board aswell as generel PC usage.
> I probably wont buy the 5960x because it has to be OC to get high clock frequency,so I think I will stick with hexacore 5930k at 3.5ghz
> I see many have problems with this board,but I have seen some aswell that gets a good board withour problems aswell.


Well to each their own, of course! Personally, I wouldn't have spent the $$$ I did on the board, CPU, RAM, video cards etc. I spec'd for these builds if I didn't plan on doing some CPU overclocking and making use of SLI. If I didn't care about overclocking at all, there are other brands of boards out there I already trust from many years of experience with them for true server / workstation class performance and durability. (Tyan and Supermicro) But they aren't cheap either. (that's fine, I don't mind paying extra for top quality, as long as it IS top quality)

If you never try to OC your CPU, from what I've read you would probably not have much trouble getting the RAM set up very close to 2800 clock, if not completely there. But you would in fact be overclocking it - the standard speed is 2133, even if the modules are rated and "pre-binned" for 2800, and have SPD and/or XMP profiles to make it easy/easier to set them for 2800. If you are content with running the modules at standard 2133, you would probably not have to mess with any settings at all. I hope this makes sense. The modules can DO 2800, but they won't do 2800 on this or probably any other X99 chipset board without doing something to enable it, and there may be some tuning involved. On this board, word seems to be that there probably WILL be tuning and testing involved to get your RAM up to max clock if you OC your CPU. Apparently other Asus X99 boards are easier to get the RAM up above 2133.

You'll see what I mean as you read through the thread. It does look like folks are getting better results lately. The 1302 BIOS seems to be a positive factor.

I haven't really seen much from folks lately about bad or questionable boards, but I do remember the posts earlier in the thread, especially closer to the beginning when the board was newer to the market.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Tho I have thought about OC my CPU from 5way optimization.


Well, I did work with that for my first overclock. I didn't really know what I was doing trying to do things manually and there for a while it looked like it might be the only way I might get a half-decent OC. It "worked" to get me a 4.375GHz overclock on a 125 BCLK/Strap, but I wanted to get away from 125, I still had to manually tweek/tune my RAM to get it halfway stable at 2666 or 2750 (mine is rated for 3000) -- and I just wasn't having any luck with it finding me a good 100 BCLK/Strap clock.

5-way optimization kind of works, but doesn't do the best the board is capable of, and depending which version you use, you have to pick which bugs you can live with. It doesn't exactly get updated frequently. I'll be removing it and the rest of AI Suite III entirely from my system soon -- basically once I get another tuning session on the BIOS fan settings so I don't need the custom fan profile I set up in AI Suite, I won't need it anymore and would prefer it isn't there at all.

As far as Skylake boards go -- totally up to you. Me, I prefer to let brand new stuff on the market "settle out" for a while. There are ALWAYS kinks, bugs, etc. I don't like paying for the "privilege" of beta testing hardware.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> As far as Skylake boards go -- totally up to you. Me, I prefer to let brand new stuff on the market "settle out" for a while. There are ALWAYS kinks, bugs, etc. I don't like paying for the "privilege" of beta testing hardware.


almost 1/2 year of being out is hardly beta testing. Less so when it just a minor change in a family that has been around for years. And the mobos have had time and have received a bunch of new bios updates - for example the ASUS z170 deluxe has had much more love than the ws (but that isn't saying much - WS gets almost none from asus).

the reason to get x99 over the z170 would be the lanes or more core which it doesn't seem like zip needs. IMO the massive more cost x99 cost isn't worth it.

If he has money to burn maybe wait for the dell oled 30" 4k screen coming out in march (hrmm.. i'm totally getting that.. )


----------



## pharaohspaw

BTW I also agree on skipping the 970. Defective design. I'm pretty sure I'm batting .000 trying to talk the people I know in person out of buying them, but they don't listen to much of anything else I tell them either. I'll tell you the same thing I told them - it depends what you do with the cards, which games you play, settings you use, etc. You may never run into one of the problems they have. But that doesn't mean the problems aren't there, and some are worse than others. I won't recommend a GTX970 to anyone. We've run into their problems and I would not wish what we had to go through on anyone.


----------



## pharaohspaw

(deleted by PharaohsPaw)


----------



## Gambaholic

ASUS x99-e ws: No m.2 drive while RAID is enabled in BIOS?

Okay, here is my problem...
The BIOS is unable to detect the m.2 drive while RAID is enabled on the SATA Controller. The m.2 drive is not a SATA device so why does setting up a RAID affect the BIOS's ability to detect it?

Info:
New build.
ASUS x99-e ws usb 3.1 mobo.
BIOS updated to current version 0602.
Samsung 950 Pro nvme SSD drive installed in the boards m.2 slot.
Win7 DVD in optical drive.
Booted from DVD, installed Samsung NVMe driver v1.4.7.16.
Installed Win7 Pro SP1 and updated.
Installed all latest mobo drivers from ASUS.

So far so good. No problems.

I have 3 500gb Samsung Evo 850 SSD's I want to run in RAID 0 array. I enable RAID per user manual instructions:

"You must enable the RAID function in the BIOS Setup before creating RAID sets using SATA HDDs. To set the RAID item in BIOS: 1. Enter the BIOS Setup during POST. 2. Go to the Advanced menu > PCH Storage Configuration > SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection, then press . 3. Set the SATA Mode item to [RAID Mode]. 4. Save your changes, and then exit the BIOS Setup."

I save and exit, the pc reboots. I hit Ctrl+I to access the Intel RST console. I setup my RAID 0 array, save, and exit. The pc reboots and then poof, no more m.2 drive. Which of course means there is no OS to boot into and I get taken right back to the bios.

Of course now the BIOS does not see the m.2 drive so there is no way to select it in the boot order. Even if I change the SATA Controller back to AHCI, save and reboot, the m.2 drive is still not seen. At this point I have to shutdown, disconnect the 3 Evo 850's, reboot and 'et voila', it boots back into Windows.

For hours I tried every permutation of settings in the BIOS>CSM>UEFI and Legacy OpROM options, while enabling the SATA Controller to RAID. Always the same result, after enabling RAID the BIOS no longer detects the m.2 drive.

I finally gave up on the hardware RAID setup. I went ahead and reconnected the 3 Evo 850's this time leaving the SATA Controller set to AHCI in the BIOS. I boot into Windows, open the Disk Management console and setup a software RAID array (striped volume dynamic disk). I reboot and everything is fine. I reboot a couple more times just to make sure it keeps coming back. ;-) No problem, all is good.

Next I decide to see what happens if I try to enable RAID in the BIOS again. I reboot into the BIOS, set the SATA Controller to RAID, save and exit. I hit Ctrl+I during post, setup the RAID in the Intel RST console, save and exit. The pc reboots only this time it boots into windows! Awesome! I open the Disk Management console and 'et viola', there is my new disk waiting to be configured as a new volume on a basic disk. (The previously configured 'stipend volume dynamic disk' is gone.) I configure it and give my self a pat on the back for getting the hardware RAID 0 setup and working. All is good! I'm in Windows with my OS on my m.2 drive and I have my 3 SSD hardware RAID 0 array just waiting to be fed.









Here's where things get even more weird. I reboot to make sure it's all working proper and.... POOF!!!, once again the BIOS cannot find the m.2 drive!!









I've done everything I know how to do. Anybody got any idea's? Can anyone with an ASUS x99 mobo running there OS on an m.2 confirm this for me? I'd really appreciate any help I can get. For now I'm just going to nix the RAID 0 and use the drives as separate disks.

Thx,
John


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> BTW I also agree on skipping the 970. Defective design. I'm pretty sure I'm batting .000 trying to talk the people I know in person out of buying them, but they don't listen to much of anything else I tell them either. I'll tell you the same thing I told them - it depends what you do with the cards, which games you play, settings you use, etc. You may never run into one of the problems they have. But that doesn't mean the problems aren't there, and some are worse than others. I won't recommend a GTX970 to anyone. We've run into their problems and I would not wish what we had to go through on anyone.


really? is the 970 that bad?
I prolly only will use my pc for dual screen,play guild wars on 2 windows,PMS to ps3,winamp,movies/series in hd,Virtual machine and dl/ul all.Most is gonna be 24/7.I know you can config settings directly to the specific game in NVIDIA control panel somewhere.But I probably wont do that,I might try and get the games I play little more clearer on textures and such.

so any 980 is good?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Why the x99-e -ws? the rampage V has a lot more users and is supported a lot more aggressively by Asus than the WS. It supports all kinda OC too. It is also cheaper.
> why x99 at all? You don't seem to be going SLI or using a lot of PCI-E cards. Or really anything a basic (and a lot cheaper) PC would do.
> I'd suggest look at a skylake and take that extra money and get a better video card. (the 970 is meh). There are even skylake mobos with 2 m.2 slots.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> I agree, if runing only one gpu, editing video gaming etc skylake will do the job, even in two way sli, i only get x 99 e-ws becous of good deal (bundle from friend who abbandon project, mobo, 5930k, 16 gb of dominators, evga titan x sc plus ek block all bnib witch invoices almost for half price) if not that i will only change gtx970 from my previus rig (still waiting for new life in boxes about 3 months of use z97 PRO, i7 4790k delided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 gb of corsair ram, gtx 970, psu, wc blocks rads etc lol only needs a case and new tubing - other mate buing that of me after its wage) so i may get another titan for it


To both of you,I appreciate your looking out regarding how much it costs.But im not really a big gamer,I only play like 1 game when I game. Even tho skylake build is cheaper Im not interested in z170 platform,I did check out skylake with mobos and stuff like that. To much gaming focus,I dont really like such flash boards. But I decided to check out x99 platform, and that is the platform Im gonna buy.
But you got to understand. I have 5year old pc that was very new in 2010 and it was the latest thing. And I figure since Im about to upgrade my whole pc I want to invest in the latest of hardare when it comes to x99. I know skylake is newer with 14nm technology,but I didnt like the platform. And I have currently in my i7-2600k,a quad core 3.4ghz.
I want to test out new hardware with DDR4 and m.2 and x99 with 6cores.
I dont mind having a pc to powerful for my usage.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> To both of you,I appreciate your looking out regarding how much it costs.But im not really a big gamer,I only play like 1 game when I game. Even tho skylake build is cheaper Im not interested in z170 platform,I did check out skylake with mobos and stuff like that. To much gaming focus,I dont really like such flash boards. But I decided to check out x99 platform, and that is the platform Im gonna buy.
> But you got to understand. I have 5year old pc that was very new in 2010 and it was the latest thing. And I figure since Im about to upgrade my whole pc I want to invest in the latest of hardare when it comes to x99. I know skylake is newer with 14nm technology,but I didnt like the platform. And I have currently in my i7-2600k,a quad core 3.4ghz.
> I want to test out new hardware with DDR4 and m.2 and x99 with 6cores.
> I dont mind having a pc to powerful for my usage.


Hi Zip,

Unless you are using all 6 cores (almost nothing does). A 4 core skylake will be faster at the same speed (and should be able to overclock better too). the z1750 (chipset) does ddr4 and m.2.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/ take a look at this board (there are some boards with 2 m.2 slots)

but if you are stuck on x99.. at least the x99-e ws 3.1 is a newer version. All the other Asus x99 mobos are old (summer 2014) from the launch. even the rampage V 3.1 is the same rampage V from launch just with an addon card.

if i didn't have 4way SLI i'd still not be using x99

(btw, i have 3 x99 systems. 2 using the rampage V and one with this mobo. (and a lot of titan Xs







)


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Hi Zip,
> 
> Unless you are using all 6 cores (almost nothing does). A 4 core skylake will be faster at the same speed (and should be able to overclock better too). the z1750 (chipset) does ddr4 and m.2.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/ take a look at this board (there are some boards with 2 m.2 slots)
> 
> but if you are stuck on x99.. at least the x99-e ws 3.1 is a newer version. All the other Asus x99 mobos are old (summer 2014) from the launch. even the rampage V 3.1 is the same rampage V from launch just with an addon card.
> 
> if i didn't have 4way SLI i'd still not be using x99
> 
> (btw, i have 3 x99 systems. 2 using the rampage V and one with this mobo. (and a lot of titan Xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I used quad core i7 2600k for 5years and I never have done anything that really takes advantages of the quad cores.that doesnt mean I dont want it?
I cant seem to find the WS 3.1 anywhere where in my country,the only ws board thats for sale is -E WS. Is the 3.0 less problems with,the same layout as ws?
I really liked the x99,kinda fell in love with it,even tho its aimed for overclockers.Every time I upgrade anything I look for whats newest and gets my pc juices flowing.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> really? is the 970 that bad?
> 
> I prolly only will use my pc for dual screen,play guild wars on 2 windows,PMS to ps3,winamp,movies/series in hd,Virtual machine and dl/ul all.Most is gonna be 24/7.I know you can config settings directly to the specific game in NVIDIA control panel somewhere.But I probably wont do that,I might try and get the games I play little more clearer on textures and such.
> 
> so any 980 is good?


This is a bit OT, but the GTX-970 has 4 GB vRAM but can only access 3.5 GB efficiently due to having fewer SMs than the 980. The remaining 0.5 GB is accessed only if needed, but in a less efficient manner. Users have reported that when this happens, they experience choppy video. So yes, bad design.

The 980 and 980-Ti are excellent cards.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> This is a bit OT, but the GTX-970 has 4 GB vRAM but can only access 3.5 GB efficiently due to having fewer SMs than the 980. The remaining 0.5 GB is accessed only if needed, but in a less efficient manner. Users have reported that when this happens, they experience choppy video. So yes, bad design.
> 
> The 980 and 980-Ti are excellent cards.


oh that.Im aware of that.Tho it really sucks to loose 500mb of vram,3.5gb is still pretty good amount and enough for me right now.and the cheapest 980 is actually closer to 400-500dollars more..


----------



## pharaohspaw

(last post I'll make about GTX970 vs. GTX980 Ti Nvidia cards... this is really off topic here).

I can personally vouch for GTX980 Ti Classifieds in single and SLI configuration, and GTX980 Ti Kingpins. They were the only models we could find no reports of any problems similar to the different problems we were getting with our 970's. We avoided base GTX980 Ti from same manufacturer due to similar reports and were not interested in the regular GTX980 (non-Ti models) -- not different enough from what we were trying to get away from.


----------



## MathWiz

Why did you guys choose the ASUS X99-E WS over the Asrock X99 WS-E/10G ?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Sorry, but I have to nitpick here. I wouldn't recommend using two PSUs. Yes, it's trivial to switch them on simultaneously, but an abnormal shutdown involving one PSU could lead to tears, gnashing of teeth, etc. For example, say that OCP trips on one PSU. There's a precise sequence to the shutdown, but in this case, one remains powered. That can invite some unfortunate results. It's possible to do irreparable damage to the mobo, CPU, or graphics cards. Heck, a loosely-fitting mains plug on one of them could become the source of a really unpleasant surprise.


It all good I can understand your fear from it. But it going to trip either way.. If something trip. The power supplies will not start at all. It will tell each other by that wire telling that the power supplies trip or failed from the 24 pin molex area.. I used to network a lot of power from the air force. If it does failed. All you got to do is unplug one of the power supplies and and unplug two video card. With no problems you would find one of them power supplies works and the other doesn't. It not like one of them will go destroy your need.. If it just video card alone with 2 wire from the 1200 watts power supplies 24 connections to another 24 pin connections of the main 1200 power supplies. One power supplies will only control a power going. If the motherboard goes off then video card that are on the PCIe slots have power that are needed when needed if the moitherboard shuts on or off and the other power supplies still running nothing will happens to the video card. The power supplies will only draws the power when the video card needed the power. So you have no issue there. I used to hook up a bunch of lights with power supplies


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfleep*
> 
> See attached page from the X99-E WS manual. It appears that the m.2 is directly linked to the CPU PCI-e lanes and does not share the connection


Thanks bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So I finally found a mobo thread dedicated to -E WS boad from Asus.
> 
> So I have a 5year old pc rig and I thought its time to get a whole new system.
> 
> So for 3 weeks now I have gone back and forth on Asus Rampage V extreme,Asus deluxe which is ofcourse x99 platform.
> I thought the r5e was really good,but its just to much red for me and to much gaming focus. So I went back to the Deluxe version.I really like the board,the fan extension,number of sata ports,Im not that happy with the white color on the deluxe,neither the m.2 that is up.
> 
> So one fine day I glanced on the X99-E WS board and I was pretty much sold,7x pcie ports,PLX chipset,12k capacitors,the no need to buy a 5930k,much usb ports and many sata ports aswell. The board oozed quality and I really like the black finish.
> 
> I will use my pc rig for 720p/1080p movies/series,PMS for my ps3,winamp,Virtual PC for server+ clients,play guild wars,FF and chrome with many tabs open etc,dual screen (1 screen that is in game and one that is in windows with tabs and stuff open at all time). When in Windows I havent decided yet how to play with the dual setup.
> 
> I havent bought any hardware yet,but the list below is what im gonna buy.
> MB: x99-E WS
> CPU:5930k
> RAM:Corsair Dominator P DDR4-2800 QC - 32GB - CMD32GX4M4A2800C16
> GPU: EVGA 970
> PSU: Corsair HX 850i
> OS boot: Samsung 950 pro NVME ssd - should I get a heatsink for it? if so which one is compatible with 950 pro?
> Storage: 3x 6tb hdd from WD at 7200 rpm black edition
> Case: Fractal Design define XL R2 Black pearl
> Monitor: Dell 25" LED UltraSharp U2515H 2560x1440 IPS, 6ms, 2m:1, 2xHDMI/mDP/DP
> I have not decided if I should chose Closed water cooling for my cpu or a air based CPU cooling. I did take a look on the Noctua D15,but I chose to ignore it because it went over 1 pci-e slot,even tho I have 6 left its a really bummer for me. so I need a smaller cpu heatsink that doesnt cover the pci-e port.
> OS: win7 64bit
> Case FANs: Not sure which FANs to choose,Im prolly gonna go with Corsair,but I dont know if I will go for SP or AF.
> FAN: controller: Not sure
> 
> So I basically need a whole new rig thats completly fresh.
> 
> Im 85% decided that I will go for this WS board. But I have heard a lot of problems so im not sure,but this mobo looks like the best for me that arent to much focused on gaming as nr. 1 priority. This is good because Im not gonna use my new pc just for gaming. I also really like the UEFI BIOS,more than on the classified version from EVGA and Rampage 5 extreme one..
> 
> Will the hardware I have chosen work with this board?
> I have talked to a guy that has the WS board and he says that everything he uses is compatible even tho the QVL on the WS is really weird and seems to support a few chosen hardware parts.
> But the RAM on the QVL is compatible so I think thats not a problem, is the dominator overclocked?
> I also read that every x99 board has the USB Post issue, I know there is a setting for in bios.
> Im thinking of getting 2 front FANS and 1 rear fan and a CPU heatsink w/ fan,but im not sure if I should go for SP OR AF or combination of both.
> I will go throuh the whole thread on this mobo,im only at page 3 right now.
> 
> This is the first time I have ever bought such a high frequency RAM at 2.8ghz and im a little afraid that I need to tweak to make it work. Im not really a overclocker,so I wont overclock my CPU (I think,or not for now atleast) so for that reason I think Im gonna go with the 5930k even tho I got the pci lanes covered.
> 
> I hope this wasnt that much text for you guys to read.


You will be fine it very simple just a click and type away with a keyboard and mouse.

Here a picture of how to set your ram speed.


Then reset your computer and the let the rest adjusted it self on auto on the memory

I would look at 3200 and stead of 2800. They got a G skill 3200 or corsair. I am using the 3200 speed 15-15-15-35 1.35v G skill. You won't see much huge performance from going as 2400 speed vs 2800 speed. I notice half of sec better 3200 vs 2400 speed. when loading BF4 and COD BO3 and few other files that I haven't really notices anything different from everything else. I notice half of 1 sec better when starting windows 7 ultimate 64bit. Which is not a big deal anymore. The 3200 is fast enough.

For cooling I would go with the full CPU and chipset and VRM mosfet water cooling system that some people were talking about it here. I think you should take a look and buy it and have it installed have complete room over your system. Plus get 1600 watt power supplies unit and get it over with of having little bit of beast


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Thanks bro
> You will be fine it very simple just a click and type away with a keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Here a picture of how to set your ram speed.
> 
> 
> Then reset your computer and the let the rest adjusted it self on auto on the memory
> 
> I would look at 3200 and stead of 2800. They got a G skill 3200 or corsair. I am using the 3200 speed 15-15-15-35 1.35v G skill. You won't see much huge performance from going as 2400 speed vs 2800 speed. I notice half of sec better 3200 vs 2400 speed. when loading BF4 and COD BO3 and few other files that I haven't really notices anything different from everything else. I notice half of 1 sec better when starting windows 7 ultimate 64bit. Which is not a big deal anymore. The 3200 is fast enough.
> 
> For cooling I would go with the full CPU and chipset and VRM mosfet water cooling system that some people were talking about it here. I think you should take a look and buy it and have it installed have complete room over your system. Plus get 1600 watt power supplies unit and get it over with of having little bit of beast


if I tweak the RAM speed, I have to use a cooling system for it or?
Ive read up page 40 on this thread,and all sort of problems appear when you start to overclock CPU and RAM and such,boot problems with voltage.
So how does it work? If I buy 2800 and I can tweak it to 3200?
and the second pic, is that something that I have to change manually or? do they get there auto as you mentioned?
And I cant find 3200 where I live in Norway,not atleast 32gb.And im not into water cooling like that.I just want a good cpu cooler and some good FANs.
Im into more of a storage kind of pc rather than full water cooled pc,Im terrified of open water cooling system that it leaks or that I did something wrong.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Hi Ampdesign,
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Supposedly Asus has a fan expansion module that can be attached to the board to supply more fan headers (mention of it is made in the manual), but unfortunately they fail to include it with the most expensive board in the X99 lineup. I seem to remember reading that one or two of the other (lesser) X99 models may come with it. I spent a little time looking for anyone who might sell them separately and struck out. Perhaps someone here could point us in the right direction. But I think it only adds around 4 more headers.
> !


Just a follow-up on this part -- I found another post/topic about the X99-E WS and these fan extensions. According to another topic I found here today, Asus removed the 5-pin header to connect the Asus fan header extension card from the X99-E WS before the boards went into production. Here's the topic about it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1554370/asus-fan-extension-card-asus-x99-e-ws

I may have just been "smoking crack" about it being mentioned in the manual. I probably saw it on a website, forum post, or something or just got this board's features confused with the Deluxe back when I was board and specs shopping. But this option for more controllable fans is out, unfortunately. Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

This is a bit off topic, but how do I tell if my memory is running in quad channel mode? I'm running this board with two kits of G. Skill 32GB DDR4 (64GB total) @ XMP 2400.

When I look at the memory tab in CPU-Z, the Channel field is blank: http://i.imgur.com/ACH6UNC.jpg

Here's my cpu-z validation: http://valid.x86.fr/8nx1ql
And here's what my Aida64 Memory page looks like: http://i.imgur.com/lgHcjMw.jpg

Just looking for any way to confirm that the RAM is actually running at quad channel. Thanks!


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> This is a bit off topic, but how do I tell if my memory is running in quad channel mode? I'm running this board with two kits of G. Skill 32GB DDR4 (64GB total) @ XMP 2400.
> 
> When I look at the memory tab in CPU-Z, the Channel field is blank: http://i.imgur.com/ACH6UNC.jpg
> 
> Here's my cpu-z validation: http://valid.x86.fr/8nx1ql
> And here's what my Aida64 Memory page looks like: http://i.imgur.com/lgHcjMw.jpg
> 
> Just looking for any way to confirm that the RAM is actually running at quad channel. Thanks!


You can only use 1 kit at a time with UDIMM. in order to utilize quad channel you have put em in a specific order(colors on RAM slots). If its black and blue you use insert the RAM kit on black. Like A1,C1,E1,G1.

I have never actually tried to install 2 different kits before,but I would think if you do,you dont get the quad channel effect.
So take out 1kit of 4 either in grey or black RAM slots and power the pc back and check if you get quad channel.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> You can only use 1 kit at a time with UDIMM. in order to utilize quad channel you have put em in a specific order(colors on RAM slots). If its black and blue you use insert the RAM kit on black. Like A1,C1,E1,G1.
> 
> I have never actually tried to install 2 different kits before,but I would think if you do,you dont get the quad channel effect.
> So take out 1kit of 4 either in grey or black RAM slots and power the pc back and check if you get quad channel.


What channel effect do you think my ram would be running at if not quad channel?

Is there a memory bandwidth test I can run to test if the quad channel effect is actually working or not? I assume my throughput would be lower if it was somehow actually running in single/dual channel mode.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> What channel effect do you think my ram would be running at if not quad channel?
> 
> Is there a memory bandwidth test I can run to test if the quad channel effect is actually working or not? I assume my throughput would be lower if it was somehow actually running in single/dual channel mode.


You get higher bandwith when running quad channel than dual channel.
regarding what test,I dont know nothing else except for try and what I wrote last post.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MathWiz*
> 
> Why did you guys choose the ASUS X99-E WS over the Asrock X99 WS-E/10G ?


I have chosen Asus since it came out earlier. Both these mobos have the same specs so should Asrock be available I could consider it. Asus is more widespread and this allowed me to acquire full cover waterblock for the X99-E WS which is really fine.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Just saw a few videos of Noctua NH-D15S. its said that on x99 mobos that it doesnt go in the way of the first pci-e slot. Can anyone confirm this?
also need to know if this applies to -E WS board aswell,but I reckon its the same across all x99 boards.


----------



## Poppapete

The answer is that it depends which way you place the unit. If the fans are placed with airflow front to back (or back to front) then the answer is no, you will not be able to use slot 1 on this board as the fan unit is 150mm wide. However if you turn the unit 90 degrees with airflow then top to bottom (or bottom to top) then slot 1 will not be compromised as the fan unit is 135mm deep. This way you are forcing air onto or from the GPU.

I wanted my airflow back to front and so left slot 1 (&2) empty. I only have 2 GPU's in 3/4 and 5/6 leaving 7 for Intel SSD 750 and slot 2 free for whatever.

I know the video shows room for a GPU in slot 1 but I am not convinced, I did not want my GTX 970 right up against a vibrating cooler tower.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The answer is that it depends which way you place the unit. If the fans are placed with airflow front to back (or back to front) then the answer is no, you will not be able to use slot 1 on this board as the fan unit is 150mm wide. However if you turn the unit 90 degrees with airflow then top to bottom (or bottom to top) then slot 1 will not be compromised as the fan unit is 135mm deep. This way you are forcing air onto or from the GPU.
> 
> I wanted my airflow back to front and so left slot 1 (&2) empty. I only have 2 GPU's in 3/4 and 5/6 leaving 7 for Intel SSD 750 and slot 2 free for whatever.
> 
> I know the video shows room for a GPU in slot 1 but I am not convinced, I did not want my GTX 970 right up against a vibrating cooler tower.


hmmm,I never really done much reasearch on air flow in the case,thus the AF FANs or SP FANs with either PWM or DC 3/4 pin.This wasnt even a topic the last time I built my pc 6years ago.

But I do understand that less things in the way for any FANs such as in the Rear is best for cooling down the components.

When im on the topic of FANs.....im getting Fractal Design XL R2,I want new FANs in rear and 2x PWM FANs in the front. I dont want red led fans,just plain old black or black/white.Not sure to get 140mm or 120mm. you know anything of this? or anyone else,really unsure what FANs to buy.
I have seen that SP FANs does wonder in front of the hdd cage.
But in Rear,not sure which one to get.
so since airflow is best I need a closed water cooled system aswell that fits my XL R2 case,also need help with which to chose?
Also is there a document somewhere on airflow in the case and what is best to chose from fans?


----------



## meson1

I've tried reading through this thread and to be honest I'm unsure where we stand with this motherboard. I understand there have been all kinds of issues, but particularly with DIMM compatibility. My reason for choosing this board is for the 12 SATA ports, so I'm disinclined to go for something else unless these Asus WS boards are completely unusable.

My proposed rig will be:
i7 5930k
64GB (4x16GB) DDR4
2 x 980Ti
and
M.2 Samsung SM 950 512GB as boot drive

So my questions are:
X99-E WS regular edition or USB3.1 edition?
After the latest BIOS, have most of the RAM stability/compatibility issues been resolved?
Are there any other issues of which I should be aware?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> I've tried reading through this thread and to be honest I'm unsure where we stand with this motherboard. I understand there have been all kinds of issues, but particularly with DIMM compatibility. My reason for choosing this board is for the 12 SATA ports, so I'm disinclined to go for something else unless these Asus WS boards are completely unusable.
> 
> My proposed rig will be:
> i7 5930k
> 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4
> 2 x 980Ti
> and
> M.2 Samsung SM 950 512GB as boot drive
> 
> So my questions are:
> X99-E WS regular edition or USB3.1 edition?
> After the latest BIOS, have most of the RAM stability/compatibility issues been resolved?
> Are there any other issues of which I should be aware?


64gb of RAM isnt supported when it comes to UDIMM according to the QVL List of this WS board. below is a link for what RAM that is recommended I guess.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_150520.pdf

I have decided to go for CMD32GX4M4A2800C16 - Dominator 32gb. But this seems to be the only RAM that I can get in 32gb and that is available in my country.
If you can get USB 3.1 edition i would go for that,but I dunno what problems that isnt on or is on it. I would go for WS3.1 myself if I could get a hold off this board in my country.
There is a RAM test on the mobo what can help your RAM be compatible,tho it can go the other way to.
I have started to read this thread from the beginning. seems all x99 boards have problems with to many USB drives plugged in on POST.Seems WS is really unstable and gives tons of error messages when you OC.
Also problems with multiple GPU's, but 2 gpu's shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## meson1

I did check out that non ECC memory QVL document, but the latest version being published 20th May 2015 it's hopelessly outdated. So it's no wonder that there're no 64GB sets listed on there.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> I did check out that non ECC memory QVL document, but the latest version being published 20th May 2015 it's hopelessly outdated.


ye,but is there a updated QVL for this board?


----------



## meson1

Not that I've found.


----------



## Gambaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> I've tried reading through this thread and to be honest I'm unsure where we stand with this motherboard. I understand there have been all kinds of issues, but particularly with DIMM compatibility. My reason for choosing this board is for the 12 SATA ports, so I'm disinclined to go for something else unless these Asus WS boards are completely unusable.
> 
> My proposed rig will be:
> i7 5930k
> 64GB (4x16GB) DDR4
> 2 x 980Ti
> and
> M.2 Samsung SM 950 512GB as boot drive
> 
> So my questions are:
> X99-E WS regular edition or USB3.1 edition?
> After the latest BIOS, have most of the RAM stability/compatibility issues been resolved?
> Are there any other issues of which I should be aware?


I just finished a build with this board (ws /USB 3.1) and I haven't had any stability issues. The only issue I've had with the board is with RAID while trying to use the Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive via the M.2 slot as the OS drive. Whenever you enable RAID and reboot, the BIOS no longer detects the M.2 drive. For more detailed info see my earlier post in this thread and the support thread. Mine is OC'd to 4.5Mhz @ 1.25v and is completely stable so far. I haven't run the AIDA64 stability test for more than 15 minutes yet but in my real world use of Protools HD11 (audio recording) and Premiere Pro (video editing) everything has been fine. Oh and if you're one those people (like me) who likes a clean event log then do not install the Probe Sense driver. There is currently no fix for the event log errors that get reported when that driver is installed. I don't use any of the AiSuite and I'm a 'drivers only' kinda guy when it comes to installing peripherals so YMMV depending on your choices but so far I'm really happy with this board. One other odd thing is that even though I have my OS on my 950 Pro (located in the M.2 drive) and I also have a 2nd 950 Pro installed in a PCIe slot (via the Lycom DT-120 x4 adapter), the NVMe Configuration sub menu (under the advanced tab in the BIOS) does not detect either of my NVMe drives. The only place they show up in the BIOS (current ver 0602) is in the Boot options. Hopefully more complete NVMe support will be provided with future BIOS updates. Both drives work great though and the read/write speed is rediculous. That said, regular OS performance is not noticeably improved in my experience. I'm running Win7 Pro SP1 64 bit. Good luck!


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> I just finished a build with this board (ws /USB 3.1) and I haven't had any stability issues. The only issue I've had with the board is with RAID while trying to use the Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive via the M.2 slot as the OS drive. Whenever you enable RAID and reboot, the BIOS no longer detects the M.2 drive. For more detailed info see my earlier post in this thread and the support thread. Mine is OC'd to 4.5Mhz @ 1.25v and is completely stable so far. I haven't run the AIDA64 stability test for more than 15 minutes yet but in my real world use of Protools HD11 (audio recording) and Premiere Pro (video editing) everything has been fine. Oh and if you're one those people (like me) who likes a clean event log then do not install the Probe Sense driver. There is currently no fix for the event log errors that get reported when that driver is installed. I don't use any of the AiSuite and I'm a 'drivers only' kinda guy when it comes to installing peripherals so YMMV depending on your choices but so far I'm really happy with this board. One other odd thing is that even though I have my OS on my 950 Pro (located in the M.2 drive) and I also have a 2nd 950 Pro installed in a PCIe slot (via the Lycom DT-120 x4 adapter), the NVMe Configuration sub menu (under the advanced tab in the BIOS) does not detect either of my NVMe drives. The only place they show up in the BIOS (current ver 0602) is in the Boot options. Hopefully more complete NVMe support will be provided with future BIOS updates. Both drives work great though and the read/write speed is rediculous. That said, regular OS performance is not noticeably improved in my experience. I'm running Win7 Pro SP1 64 bit. Good luck!


Thanks. I did note your post about the RAID vs M.2 problem. But as I don't plan to use RAID anyway, it shouldn't be an issue for me.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> I just finished a build with this board (ws /USB 3.1) and I haven't had any stability issues. The only issue I've had with the board is with RAID while trying to use the Samsung 950 Pro NVMe drive via the M.2 slot as the OS drive. Whenever you enable RAID and reboot, the BIOS no longer detects the M.2 drive. For more detailed info see my earlier post in this thread and the support thread. Mine is OC'd to 4.5Mhz @ 1.25v and is completely stable so far. I haven't run the AIDA64 stability test for more than 15 minutes yet but in my real world use of Protools HD11 (audio recording) and Premiere Pro (video editing) everything has been fine. Oh and if you're one those people (like me) who likes a clean event log then do not install the Probe Sense driver. There is currently no fix for the event log errors that get reported when that driver is installed. I don't use any of the AiSuite and I'm a 'drivers only' kinda guy when it comes to installing peripherals so YMMV depending on your choices but so far I'm really happy with this board. One other odd thing is that even though I have my OS on my 950 Pro (located in the M.2 drive) and I also have a 2nd 950 Pro installed in a PCIe slot (via the Lycom DT-120 x4 adapter), the NVMe Configuration sub menu (under the advanced tab in the BIOS) does not detect either of my NVMe drives. The only place they show up in the BIOS (current ver 0602) is in the Boot options. Hopefully more complete NVMe support will be provided with future BIOS updates. Both drives work great though and the read/write speed is rediculous. That said, regular OS performance is not noticeably improved in my experience. I'm running Win7 Pro SP1 64 bit. Good luck!


that sounds really amazing tho,just a shame I cant get the 3.1 version,think the only way to get it is by import it. And that is not the brightest idea when many have problems with the WS board.
I read somewhere you cant make the NVME based SSD like the 950 pro in RAID,especially not in win7 64, and its supposed to be that nvme protocol that doesnt exist right now.So its not possible to raid 2 nvme ssd's from a m.2 slot and on a pci-e slot.
but I could be wrong.

EDIT: I actually found the USB 3.1 version
what revision does the 3.1 have ?


----------



## Poppapete

Gambaholic: "Both drives work great though and the read/write speed is rediculous. That said, regular OS performance is not noticeably improved in my experience. I'm running Win7 Pro SP1 64 bit. Good luck![/quote]

I have Intel 750 1.2TB for OS and would like to your actual read/write speeds with the 950.



The first lot are using the W10 Drivers and the second result is after loading Intel Drivers.

I am using BIOS 602 on a 3.1 version board. As far as I know this is only BIOS update that has been released since the original.


----------



## Gambaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> that sounds really amazing tho,just a shame I cant get the 3.1 version,think the only way to get it is by import it. And that is not the brightest idea when many have problems with the WS board.
> I read somewhere you cant make the NVME based SSD like the 950 pro in RAID,especially not in win7 64, and its supposed to be that nvme protocol that doesnt exist right now.So its not possible to raid 2 nvme ssd's from a m.2 slot and on a pci-e slot.
> but I could be wrong.
> 
> EDIT: I actually found the USB 3.1 version
> what revision does the 3.1 have ?


Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to have the NVMe drives as part of the RAID. I wanted the OS on the M.2 drive (the 950 Pro) and I wanted to use 3 Evo 850's in RAID 0 for data. The problem was whenever I enabled RAID on the SATA Controller, the 950 in the M.2 slot would disappear from the BIOS and then the system wouldn't boot since it didn't see a boot drive.


----------



## Gambaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I have Intel 750 1.2TB for OS and would like to your actual read/write speeds with the 950.
> 
> 
> 
> The first lot are using the W10 Drivers and the second result is after loading Intel Drivers.
> 
> I am using BIOS 602 on a 3.1 version board. As far as I know this is only BIOS update that has been released since the original.


I'll try and post some read/write speeds this evening if I get a chance..


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to have the NVMe drives as part of the RAID. I wanted the OS on the M.2 drive (the 950 Pro) and I wanted to use 3 Evo 850's in RAID 0 for data. The problem was whenever I enabled RAID on the SATA Controller, the 950 in the M.2 slot would disappear from the BIOS and then the system wouldn't boot since it didn't see a boot drive.


ye,I miss read for some reason.


----------



## LaFinDuMonde

Hi John (Gambaholic),

I just ran into the exact same problem on my new build, and came here to see if others had encountered this. Here are my build details:

Motherboard: x99-E WS USB 3.1
BIOS Rev: 602
CPU: i7-5930K
Memory: 64GB G.Skill RipJaw 2800Mhz
GPU: ASUS Geforce GTX 980 Ti
SSD: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2 NVMe
HDD: 2 X 4TB HGTS NAS SATA Drive
PCI-e Cards: ThunderboltESX II, Intel Dual-Band Wireless AC 7260
Display: Thunderbolt Display
OS: Dual boot: Kubuntu 15.10, Windows 10

I finished the build and first boot last weekend and was configuring the OSs and drive config today when I encountered this same issue. I'm configuring my system for dual boot with Kubuntu 15.10 and Windows 10. I'm booting both OSes with UEFI bootloaders on the M.2 drive and want to configure RAID 1 for my two HDDs to use as data drives. I configured set the SATA Controller to RAID from AHCI, configured the RAID volumes in the Intel Rapid Storage Technology utility and rebooted. I discovered, as you did, that it no longer boots to the selected boot device on the M.2 drive.

You mentioned that your BIOS was no longer seeing the M.2. In my case, it still sees the boot device; if I go into the BIOS I see my M.2 boot loader device ordered at the top of my boot list, it's also listed under the Advanced > Boot section. But if I try to boot to it, it's a no go. This is behaving very much like it was with my Kubuntu boot loader before I updated that to use UEFI. I've since torn down the RAID volumes and switched the SATA Controller back to AHCI. It's definitely this setting that's changing the boot behavior for me, so I'm seeing the same behavior that you are in this regard. Are you using a UEFI or BIOS boot loader? I'm wondering whether UEFI is a factor here.

Thanks,
-Brad


----------



## Gambaholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaFinDuMonde*
> 
> Hi John (Gambaholic),
> 
> I just ran into the exact same problem on my new build, and came here to see if others had encountered this. Here are my build details:
> 
> Motherboard: x99-E WS USB 3.1
> BIOS Rev: 602
> CPU: i7-5930K
> Memory: 64GB G.Skill RipJaw 2800Mhz
> GPU: ASUS Geforce GTX 980 Ti
> SSD: Samsung 950 Pro 512GB M.2 NVMe
> HDD: 2 X 4TB HGTS NAS SATA Drive
> PCI-e Cards: ThunderboltESX II, Intel Dual-Band Wireless AC 7260
> Display: Thunderbolt Display
> OS: Dual boot: Kubuntu 15.10, Windows 10
> 
> I finished the build and first boot last weekend and was configuring the OSs and drive config today when I encountered this same issue. I'm configuring my system for dual boot with Kubuntu 15.10 and Windows 10. I'm booting both OSes with UEFI bootloaders on the M.2 drive and want to configure RAID 1 for my two HDDs to use as data drives. I configured set the SATA Controller to RAID from AHCI, configured the RAID volumes in the Intel Rapid Storage Technology utility and rebooted. I discovered, as you did, that it no longer boots to the selected boot device on the M.2 drive.
> 
> You mentioned that your BIOS was no longer seeing the M.2. In my case, it still sees the boot device; if I go into the BIOS I see my M.2 boot loader device ordered at the top of my boot list, it's also listed under the Advanced > Boot section. But if I try to boot to it, it's a no go. This is behaving very much like it was with my Kubuntu boot loader before I updated that to use UEFI. I've since torn down the RAID volumes and switched the SATA Controller back to AHCI. It's definitely this setting that's changing the boot behavior for me, so I'm seeing the same behavior that you are in this regard. Are you using a UEFI or BIOS boot loader? I'm wondering whether UEFI is a factor here.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Brad


Hi Brad,
I tried both UEFI and BIOS and had the same issue. I've installed Win 7 about a dozen times trying different things. In the end I just decided to not use RAID for now. Can you tell me if you see your drive listed in the NVMe Configuration submenu of the Advanced tab?

I have 2 NVMe drives installed (one in the M.2 slot and one via PCIe 4x adapter) and neither of them shows up in that particular submenu. They only show up in the boot options. During my trouble shooting I remember there was at least one instance that I experienced what you mentioned in regards to the M.2 drive still being listed as a bootable device but it wouldn't boot to it. I even got the OS installed on the M.2 drive AND had the RAID 0 setup and working once. I was even able to reboot once but the second time I rebooted the M.2 drive was gone again. After that I gave up because I was sure it wasn't user error at that point. The BIOS definitely needs some updated NVMe support.


----------



## LaFinDuMonde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> Hi Brad,
> I tried both UEFI and BIOS and had the same issue. I've installed Win 7 about a dozen times trying different things. In the end I just decided to not use RAID for now. Can you tell me if you see your drive listed in the NVMe Configuration submenu of the Advanced tab?
> 
> I have 2 NVMe drives installed (one in the M.2 slot and one via PCIe 4x adapter) and neither of them shows up in that particular submenu. They only show up in the boot options. During my trouble shooting I remember there was at least one instance that I experienced what you mentioned in regards to the M.2 drive still being listed as a bootable device but it wouldn't boot to it. I even got the OS installed on the M.2 drive AND had the RAID 0 setup and working once. I was even able to reboot once but the second time I rebooted the M.2 drive was gone again. After that I gave up because I was sure it wasn't user error at that point. The BIOS definitely needs some updated NVMe support.


I just checked and indeed I'm not seeing my M.2 NVMe drive listed in this submenu at all, both when the SATA Controller is set to AHCI and when it is set to RAID. I agree that the NVMe support here in the BIOS needs some work. Have you talked to ASUS about this issue at all? Not sure if this is on their radar yet.


----------



## sbrusse

Hi Guys,
Similar to @scubadiver59, I have 7 Titan X with 3M risers that I would like to get hooked on the
Till now, I haven't been able to get more than 5 working at the same time.

Any ideas?
Would be highly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

If I got an x99-E WS USB 3.1 MOBO, would I be able to install the one and only GPU card in the third PCI-e slot instead of the first without performance loss to get more room for an air CPU cooler? If so, would I still be able to use the first two slots for extra short cards?


----------



## Poppapete

I have a Noctua NH-D14 and have left slots 1/2 empty to give plenty of airflow. I have GPU's in 3/4 and 5/6. Both run @ x16.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I have a Noctua NH-D14 and have left slots 1/2 empty to give plenty of airflow. I have GPU's in 3/4 and 5/6. Both run @ x16.


Thank you!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If I got an x99-E WS USB 3.1 MOBO, would I be able to install the one and only GPU card in the third PCI-e slot instead of the first without performance loss to get more room for an air CPU cooler? If so, would I still be able to use the first two slots for extra short cards?


put it under water!!!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If I got an x99-E WS USB 3.1 MOBO, would I be able to install the one and only GPU card in the third PCI-e slot instead of the first without performance loss to get more room for an air CPU cooler? If so, would I still be able to use the first two slots for extra short cards?
> 
> 
> 
> put it under water!!!
Click to expand...

That wasn't what I asked about. Obviously it didn't occur to you that I may not want to put it under water. Water cooling is more work to set up, can be noisier, requires more maintenance, makes for a heavier case (a critical consideration at my age), takes up more room (especially when using a custom loop), and can leak (I've never heard of components shorting out from an air leak).


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That wasn't what I asked about. Obviously it didn't occur to you that I may not want to put it under water. Water cooling is more work to set up, can be noisier, requires more maintenance, makes for a heavier case (a critical consideration at my age), takes up more room (especially when using a custom loop), and can leak (I've never heard of components shorting out from an air leak).


I know this Lady Fitzgerald and know you do not want to use water cooling. Sorry if I offended you and I should not have said this but was just playing I have learned so much about storage and back up from you.. Have a nice night!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That wasn't what I asked about. Obviously it didn't occur to you that I may not want to put it under water. Water cooling is more work to set up, can be noisier, requires more maintenance, makes for a heavier case (a critical consideration at my age), takes up more room (especially when using a custom loop), and can leak (I've never heard of components shorting out from an air leak).
> 
> 
> 
> I know this Lady Fitzgerald and know you do not want to use water cooling. Sorry if I offended you and I should not have said this but was just playing I have learned so much about storage and back up from you.. Have a nice night!
Click to expand...

Thank you! You too!


----------



## Poppapete

I am old like you Lady F and don't understand putting everything underwater and then have to have all these fans for the radiator to cool the water so you are back were you started.

I do understand that if you are really pushing the CPU clockwise then water will cool far better than a fan but this is only for those on the bleeding edge. Then you go for OCing the GPU's and put them underwater too. Next we will be putting the DIMM4's underwater or has someone already tried that!


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I am old like you Lady F and don't understand putting everything underwater and then have to have all these fans for the radiator to cool the water so you are back were you started.
> 
> I do understand that if you are really pushing the CPU clockwise then water will cool far better than a fan but this is only for those on the bleeding edge. Then you go for OCing the GPU's and put them underwater too. Next we will be putting the DIMM4's underwater or has someone already tried that!


yes I have my CPU, GPU, ram and motherboard underwater and have a quiet PC with good cool temps


----------



## sbrusse

Hey guys,
No one has any idea on how to get more than 5 GPUs on the card?

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I am old like you Lady F and don't understand putting everything underwater and then have to have all these fans for the radiator to cool the water so you are back were you started.
> 
> I do understand that if you are really pushing the CPU clockwise then water will cool far better than a fan but this is only for those on the bleeding edge. Then you go for OCing the GPU's and put them underwater too. Next we will be putting the DIMM4's underwater or has someone already tried that!


Actually, a friend of mine has an older rig he keeps around for parts that had a cooling "block" for RAM.

I don't overclock (I prefer reliability over speed although I don't do anything, such as gaming, that needs more speed) so air cooling would be enough for me.


----------



## Creator

I managed to get 3000mhz on the RAM (4x8gb) running on the 125 strap. I cannot boot over 2666 on the 100 strap. I can only boot with higher frequencies if it is 4x4gb of RAM and not the 4x8gb but I'm using. 3333 doesn't seem to want to boot unfortunately. That would have been a cool frequency to run.

The disadvantage with the 125 strap is that it seems you lose control of offset voltages, so you're running higher manual voltages all the time, and have increased idle power consumption. So I'm not sure if I want to keep this or just go back to the 100 strap. I'll probably end up going back to 100.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> The disadvantage with the 125 strap is that it seems you lose control of offset voltages, so you're running higher manual voltages all the time, and have increased idle power consumption. So I'm not sure if I want to keep this or just go back to the 100 strap. I'll probably end up going back to 100.


Hello

Offset mode for the CPU voltage works fine with the 125 strap. Adaptive mode is not usable on any other strap than 100.


----------



## Creator

I'll have to go back and double check later. I remember my CPU was idling at ~1.2v on the 125 strap.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Did not tray adaptive or offset on 125 couse dont use it as its change m.2 to pcie gen 2 limitating my 950 pro ssd, but my memory wont go over 3000 mhz on 100 strap, even to boot it at 3000 (4x4 dominator platinium 2800) was needed to bump up cpu input from 1.93 to 2.0
system agent offset + 0.90
still trying to oc ram higher with no succes my be imc limit as already runing 5930k @4.7 on 1.37 vcore [email protected] at 1.2 v


----------



## Johndog

I am trying my best to become a part of this owners club, but Asus is making it hard.
It seems they only do limited production runs these days since it is over a year old, and when stores sell out, which it appears every online retailer currently is SOLD OUT, It takes up to a month for some stores to replenish stock.

I called every store in the US that google would tell me sold the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 board... and the best I could get was B&H, said they should be able to ship one out in 7-10 days... which I am assuming is Bologna! I preordered one, so I guess we'll see.

Even CDW saleswoman said they were getting a shipment in, but every one already had been sold.

I realize this is a great board, especially since the Asrock equivalent board, Extreme11 seems to be plagued with issues and bad reviews.

How are you users out there that still use these liking them for SLI gaming and development?


----------



## Poppapete

Asus have released an X99-M WS for $279

This is an mATX version

http://www.pcper.com/subject/motherboards


----------



## Radox-0

Hello all. Recent purchaser of this lovely board with the 5960x. Managed to get a lovely J batch which seems to over clock pretty amazingly so very happy.

However with this board I seemingly keep getting CPU fan errors 50% of the time when I have my D5 pump connected to the CPU fan header? connecting any other fan to it solves the issue, but for obvious reasons would prefer to have the D5 connected. The fluid is always going around when the error displays so not entirely sure what the issue could be. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Zurv

don't get the year old one.. get the rev with 3.1 usb.. and get it on amazon like a normal person








http://www.amazon.com/Motherboards-X99-E-WS-USB-3-1/dp/B00XUDLXJG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453425252&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+ws-e+x99

nice mobo.. my problem is how to do get this god damn intel 750 in there when the damn video had on the titan x are in the way! argh!


----------



## golfleep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Hello all. Recent purchaser of this lovely board with the 5960x. Managed to get a lovely J batch which seems to over clock pretty amazingly so very happy.
> 
> However with this board I seemingly keep getting CPU fan errors 50% of the time when I have my D5 pump connected to the CPU fan header? connecting any other fan to it solves the issue, but for obvious reasons would prefer to have the D5 connected. The fluid is always going around when the error displays so not entirely sure what the issue could be. Anyone else experienced this?


i have the same issue with my D5 pump, I started a thread in the EK forum since my pump came from EK, but I think it applies to all the D5's. I have since settled on plugging the D5 into a different header

http://www.overclock.net/t/1587007/d5-revo-delayed-spin-up-during-post


----------



## Johndog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> don't get the year old one.. get the rev with 3.1 usb.. and get it on amazon like a normal person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Motherboards-X99-E-WS-USB-3-1/dp/B00XUDLXJG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1453425252&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+ws-e+x99
> 
> nice mobo.. my problem is how to do get this god damn intel 750 in there when the damn video had on the titan x are in the way! argh!


Did you look at those horrendous sellers? Jeebus! I would have totally paid $581 if that seller looked even remotely reputable.
I'll wait a couple weeks and pay $529 w/ B&H.

Any other stores that I may not know of? I checked Frys, Microcenter, and a few local smaller places who laughed at me and said the usual adage, "What do you need that thing for?" haha

Oh, and I am looking for the refresh w/ USB 3.1. Thanks for that, I just didn't mention.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfleep*
> 
> i have the same issue with my D5 pump, I started a thread in the EK forum since my pump came from EK, but I think it applies to all the D5's. I have since settled on plugging the D5 into a different header
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1587007/d5-revo-delayed-spin-up-during-post


Thanks for that. Yes your right, works fine in all other headers. Had it before in a Z97 board which had no issue so thought it may be exclusive to this board, and for obvious reasons a good way in case the pump fails its picked up on I would imagine being on the CPU header.


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johndog*
> 
> Did you look at those horrendous sellers? Jeebus! I would have totally paid $581 if that seller looked even remotely reputable.
> I'll wait a couple weeks and pay $529 w/ B&H.
> 
> Any other stores that I may not know of? I checked Frys, Microcenter, and a few local smaller places who laughed at me and said the usual adage, "What do you need that thing for?" haha
> 
> Oh, and I am looking for the refresh w/ USB 3.1. Thanks for that, I just didn't mention.


yeah.. but it is still from amazon so returns are pretty ez. The first one i got was broken so i returned it and got another.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbrusse*
> 
> Hey guys,
> No one has any idea on how to get more than 5 GPUs on the card?
> Thanks!


This is supposedly limit set by Windows so you can't overcome it. There should be no such limit with Linux.


----------



## sbrusse

Well, I can't even get the computer to boot, I mean, before POST.
As soon as I plug the 6th card in the MB, when pushing on the start button, nothing happens, as if the PSUs where dead, no fan spinning nothing.
I need to take everything out, wait a couple of seconds, and plug the cards back. Till 5 cards, the MB boots, POST and then go in windows without any issue.
With 6, nothing happens at all

Any ideas?
Stan


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbrusse*
> 
> Well, I can't even get the computer to boot, I mean, before POST.
> As soon as I plug the 6th card in the MB, when pushing on the start button, nothing happens, as if the PSUs where dead, no fan spinning nothing.
> I need to take everything out, wait a couple of seconds, and plug the cards back. Till 5 cards, the MB boots, POST and then go in windows without any issue.
> With 6, nothing happens at all. Any ideas?
> Stan


Hmm, maybe enabling Above 4G decoding in BIOS could help?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Is the X99-e WS 3.1 being discontinued? Newegg has been out for a while and no longer even lists it. Amazon only has it being sold by Marketplace Vendors at inflated prices.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Is the X99-e WS 3.1 being discontinued? Newegg has been out for a while and no longer even lists it. Amazon only has it being sold by Marketplace Vendors at inflated prices.


I don't think it's being discontinued, I think ASUS massively under produced the new 3.1 board so now every retailer is out and ASUS has a ton of orders to fill. At least that's what I'm hoping









I ordered one from B&H for $529, at the time of order the page said "Ships within 7 - 10 days" now it just says back ordered

Also my order status went from "On order" to "New Order Processing". Don't know what that means but I hope its good lol.

Never ordered from B&H before, but I'm really hoping I get this board soon! I just got a 5820k and I fell in love with the X99 WS when I saw it

______

For anyone interested, B&H has a listing for the board in used condition @ $429


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbrusse*
> 
> Well, I can't even get the computer to boot, I mean, before POST.
> As soon as I plug the 6th card in the MB, when pushing on the start button, nothing happens, *as if the PSUs where dead*, no fan spinning nothing.
> I need to take everything out, wait a couple of seconds, and plug the cards back. Till 5 cards, the MB boots, POST and then go in windows without any issue.
> With 6, nothing happens at all. Any ideas?
> Stan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Hmm, maybe enabling Above 4G decoding in BIOS could help?


PSU behaving like dead suggests another potential issue. Maybe one should check if the PSU output power limit is not exceeded on the line supplying the PCIe bus? Rated power of the PCIe bus which big cards definitely use is 75W/slot. That gives 375 W for 5 cards and 450 W for 6 cards which is a serious amount of power especially if it would be coming from a single connector. What is your PSU? How do you supply power to the PCIe slots on the mobo? I mean are you using all power connectors on the mobo, including the one which is between the procesor and PCIe slot?

Regarding the Above 4G issues you may wish to consult this, this and this. It seems possible there might be a problem here. An interesting test could be made to get more fuel for thinking about this . This test would be by inserting 5xTitan X working fine and then to insert one and two as simple as possible PCIE 3.0x16 cards. Result of this test would indicate if the problem is with memory buffers reservation, if the system would be working with 6 and/or 7 cards it would indicate memory buffer problem (above 4G) with 6 and 7 Titans.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Hi r somone have problem with disappearing memory modules ?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

B&H just updated the page for the board, expected availability is February 26.

I sent a request to cancel my order for the time being, since I paid via paypal and I'd rather have my $529 in the bank rather than in limbo while I wait for the boards to show up


----------



## Raghar

Does anyone know if X99-M WS/SE is using the same mosfets and power delivery as WS-E? I'm wondering about stuff.


----------



## Johndog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> B&H just updated the page for the board, expected availability is February 26.
> 
> I sent a request to cancel my order for the time being, since I paid via paypal and I'd rather have my $529 in the bank rather than in limbo while I wait for the boards to show up


Wow, that is super disappointing!
Even my backordered Acer Predator x34 got in before this old ass motherboard. LOL I may be going with an Asrock Extreme11 then. Thanks for the heads up.
BLT got pushed back to 2/18 also for the Asus board.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Some days ago I finally read through the entire thread and I noticed many have issues with the -E WS and -E WS/3.1 version in the beginning,but it seems to have stabilized itself out a little. But Im pretty sure I will go for -E WS/3.1 version since its newer,but it has 3 bios versions and that concerns me a little, or are the bios version from the non usb3.1 problems been fixed on the 3.1 version?
Seems I also found the 3.1 version from the store I have plans on ordering everything from.


----------



## Johndog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Some days ago I finally read through the entire thread and I noticed many have issues with the -E WS and -E WS/3.1 version in the beginning,but it seems to have stabilized itself out a little. But Im pretty sure I will go for -E WS/3.1 version since its newer,but it has 3 bios versions and that concerns me a little, or are the bios version from the non usb3.1 problems been fixed on the 3.1 version?
> Seems I also found the 3.1 version from the store I have plans on ordering everything from.


Can u share the store name? I cannot find one to save my life. Been looking for 3 weeks. I Actually ordered an EVGA Classified to tide myself over.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johndog*
> 
> Can u share the store name? I cannot find one to save my life. Been looking for 3 weeks. I Actually ordered an EVGA Classified to tide myself over.


Sure I can,but its a online store in norway tho, www.komplett.no


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Sure I can,but its a online store in norway tho, www.komplett.no


Hello! Good to see you on OCN. Guess you`ll remember me from diskusjonen.no?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Christian Thorkildsen



About the board(s). At first i was a bit worried about the same thing, but i have not heard a complaint for the last months. Asus have probably fixed some of the problems.

And about several bioses and such. The 3.1 i believe have fixed the errors the vanilla one used to have.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hello! Good to see you on OCN. Guess you`ll remember me from diskusjonen.no?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Thorkildsen
> 
> 
> 
> About the board(s). At first i was a bit worried about the same thing, but i have not heard a complaint for the last months. Asus have probably fixed some of the problems.
> 
> And about several bioses and such. The 3.1 i believe have fixed the errors the vanilla one used to have.


hehe,ye i have seen your nick here to and the fact you use the same avatar on diskusjon.no and I noticed you were from norway also led me to belive you was here aswell.

I really hope so that they fixed it,and I finally saw the 3.1 version on komplett.no aswell.
Theres not much I need to know before I order the whole rig,just a few things.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Some days ago I finally read through the entire thread and I noticed many have issues with the -E WS and -E WS/3.1 version in the beginning,but it seems to have stabilized itself out a little. But Im pretty sure I will go for -E WS/3.1 version since its newer,but it has 3 bios versions and that concerns me a little, or are the bios version from the non usb3.1 problems been fixed on the 3.1 version?
> Seems I also found the 3.1 version from the store I have plans on ordering everything from.


The USB 3.1 has only had 3 BIOS's released which is not many. The 3.0 has had 11 released (they are not compatible as far as I know) but the board is older.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The USB 3.1 has only had 3 BIOS's released which is not many. The 3.0 has had 11 released (they are not compatible as far as I know) but the board is older.


which tells me they have had to fixed the issues that they have with 3.0 version, atleast some of em. And I would never use the bios versions from the 3.0 version on the 3.1 version, tho the only real difference seems to be usb 3.1 and new revision model of the board.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The only difference that i know of is the implementation of USB 3.1.

My board is from Launch, been running rock solding 24/7 with overclock on my 5960X/5960X and 5820K i have owned.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Here are some results on the NVMe Samsung 950 Pro M.2 installed in the Asus X99-E WS (not the USB3.1version)

In Samsung Magician I can get anything between 2500 - 3064 MB/s in sequential Read and between 1200 - 1500 MB/s in sequential write. It rather depends on the heat throttling as it runs hot.


In CrystalDiskMark it gives me a max of 2570MB/s read..



And finally in Aida64



The Bios I have in the WS is 1302 Version and there is no way to get the Bios to detect it in the NVMe status except at random. Thus even if I managed to get it detected 4 times it was not there when I rebooted. I have tried just about any configuration I an think of to get it fully UEFI compliant with DVD and USB installs but to no avail so now its somehow with a Windows boot manager in Win 7 ultimate. It though seems to mean that Samsung Magician cant detect it properly and windows claim i have the right drivers even though it shows up as a SCSI drive ;-) I wish ASUS would update the bios and make sure the drive gets full compatibility....

Anyway it does work like a charm and is very fast.

the other parts of the rig is

5960X 4.4 Ghz at 1.3 volt under water.
G.Skil 3400C16 that I can get to work stabile at 2800Mhz and on occasion at 3000Mhz
BCLK at 125 Mhz.
KFA2 GTX 980 ti HOF at 1290/1390 on standard air cooler.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

false


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Here are some results on the NVMe Samsung 950 Pro M.2 installed in the Asus X99-E WS (not the USB3.1version)
> 
> In Samsung Magician I can get anything between 2500 - 3064 MB/s in sequential Read and between 1200 - 1500 MB/s in sequential write. It rather depends on the heat throttling as it runs hot.
> 
> 
> In CrystalDiskMark it gives me a max of 2570MB/s read..
> 
> 
> 
> And finally in Aida64
> 
> 
> 
> The Bios I have in the WS is 1302 Version and there is no way to get the Bios to detect it in the NVMe status except at random. Thus even if I managed to get it detected 4 times it was not there when I rebooted. I have tried just about any configuration I an think of to get it fully UEFI compliant with DVD and USB installs but to no avail so now its somehow with a Windows boot manager in Win 7 ultimate. It though seems to mean that Samsung Magician cant detect it properly and windows claim i have the right drivers even though it shows up as a SCSI drive ;-) I wish ASUS would update the bios and make sure the drive gets full compatibility....
> 
> Anyway it does work like a charm and is very fast.
> 
> the other parts of the rig is
> 
> 5960X 4.4 Ghz at 1.3 volt under water.
> G.Skil 3400C16 that I can get to work stabile at 2800Mhz and on occasion at 3000Mhz
> BCLK at 125 Mhz.
> KFA2 GTX 980 ti HOF at 1290/1390 on standard air cooler.


what is the order in which to enable it for win7 64?

Becaues I will use win7 64 myself and 950 pro as boot drive.
Im interested in seeing how you got it working,even tho you havent got it up in bios for some reason.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

How I got it work the easiest was as follows.

1. Disconnect any SSD or HDD and any DVD drive USB sticks and so forth.
2. In the bios EXIT menu - Load Optimized Defaults.
3. Under Boot Menu. go to CSM menu and set the following
Launch CSM - Enabled
Boot Device Control - UEFI only
Boot from network devices - Ignore
Boot from storage devices - UEFI Driver First
Boot from PCI/PCIE - UEFI Driver First.

3. under Boot menu go to Secure Boot
OS Type - Windows UEFI Mode.
4. Under Key management
- Clear secure boot keys. then load default boot keys.
5. Save changes and Reset computer. Then close down computer
6. Install 950 pro M.2 and DVD drive (unless you intend to install from USB)
7. Plug in USB with Windows 7 (I used 64 bit) install files.
8. start computer.
9. Let it boot from USB or DVD
10. Start Windows install.
11. It will not find any disk to install windows on so will ask for driver.
12. Put in a USB stick with the Nmve Driver. (note you can not use the Samsung executable driver package) u need a real driver with .inf and . sys files only
it might take a few seconds for windows to recognize the new USB. if it does not in one port just move to another o the backpanel of MB.
13. I used the WHQL drivers found on this page

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/%5B/URL
I have also tried and install previously with a Windows/Intel nvme driver and have found no difference in performance between them.

14. with the driver installed see if the installer accept that it can install on the non partitioned non formatted Nmve drive. Then proceed. Alternatively if it does not try to format it with the function on the same screen.
15. continue with installation.
16. process should now be complete. on my machine i see a Windows Boot Manager as one of the drives. I started up the machine and got the expected speed from the 950 Pro M.2
17. Install the latest version of Samsung Magician ver 4.9 as earlier versions cant be used fully with the 950

Meanwhile if at first you see lower speeds around 1600 MB/s on read it is most likely due to the 950 pro M.2 getting too hot and throttle down. Thus either put some chip-coolers on it with some fan blowing towards it.


----------



## MadIrk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Hmm, maybe enabling Above 4G decoding in BIOS could help?


Here there is confirmation that not enabling Above 4G decoding prevents a motherboard to run with 7 cards graphics cards. 



. This does not prove yet that Asus X99-E WS would also run but indicates that Above 4G decoding must be enabled.


----------



## zlpw0ker

I have finally ordered -E WS/3.1 mobo
it was 2 left in stock and they didnt know when they would get the board back in stock if I waited any longer to buy it. I couldnt risk waiting any longer because Im gonna build the pc in the winter vacation which is in 3weeks.
Only thing that sucks I cant build anything yet. gonna have to wait for the other parts,gonna try and order most in 1 go so I can get a discount from the online shop. the mb will be here before this weekend


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> How I got it work the easiest was as follows.
> 
> 1. Disconnect any SSD or HDD and any DVD drive USB sticks and so forth.
> 2. In the bios EXIT menu - Load Optimized Defaults.
> 3. Under Boot Menu. go to CSM menu and set the following
> Launch CSM - Enabled
> Boot Device Control - UEFI only
> Boot from network devices - Ignore
> Boot from storage devices - UEFI Driver First
> Boot from PCI/PCIE - UEFI Driver First.
> 
> 3. under Boot menu go to Secure Boot
> OS Type - Windows UEFI Mode.
> 4. Under Key management
> - Clear secure boot keys. then load default boot keys.
> 5. Save changes and Reset computer. Then close down computer
> 6. Install 950 pro M.2 and DVD drive (unless you intend to install from USB)
> 7. Plug in USB with Windows 7 (I used 64 bit) install files.
> 8. start computer.
> 9. Let it boot from USB or DVD
> 10. Start Windows install.
> 11. It will not find any disk to install windows on so will ask for driver.
> 12. Put in a USB stick with the Nmve Driver. (note you can not use the Samsung executable driver package) u need a real driver with .inf and . sys files only
> it might take a few seconds for windows to recognize the new USB. if it does not in one port just move to another o the backpanel of MB.
> 13. I used the WHQL drivers found on this page
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/%5B/URL
> I have also tried and install previously with a Windows/Intel nvme driver and have found no difference in performance between them.
> 
> 14. with the driver installed see if the installer accept that it can install on the non partitioned non formatted Nmve drive. Then proceed. Alternatively if it does not try to format it with the function on the same screen.
> 15. continue with installation.
> 16. process should now be complete. on my machine i see a Windows Boot Manager as one of the drives. I started up the machine and got the expected speed from the 950 Pro M.2
> 17. Install the latest version of Samsung Magician ver 4.9 as earlier versions cant be used fully with the 950
> 
> Meanwhile if at first you see lower speeds around 1600 MB/s on read it is most likely due to the 950 pro M.2 getting too hot and throttle down. Thus either put some chip-coolers on it with some fan blowing towards it.


thank you so much for that guide,ive been looking throuh several sites,videos on youtube that says different things regarding installing on win7 64 on the 950 nvme.
I have 2 links open tho,maybee you could give your thought on these.
http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=wk_149537_1&swEnvOid=4059#tab3
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20150609153048030&board_id=1&model=Z97-DELUXE&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## jsutter71

What is the reason for refraining from Windows 10. I was an early adopter and have also been an avid Windows user since 1993. I have found workarounds for every annoying "upgrade feature". From Start 10 to Winaero Tweaker. I have owned both the X99-E WS and now the USB 3.1 version of this board. I also am using a Intel SSD 750 PCIe for boot and have a Samsung SM951 512gb NVME in the M.2 slot. From the moment I installed this board I had zero issues installing Win 8 and later Win 10. Both times I installed the OS from the BIOS. I found it a minor inconvenience that the drives don't show up in the BIOS, but that didn't prevent the board from detecting and allowing Windows to give me the option to choose the proper install drive. In addition to the two drives I mentioned, I also have five Western Digital NAS drives for Raid 10 and 1 more Samsung SATA SSD attached. All drives were connected during initial Windows installation and I didn't have to use any "workarounds" to obtain the desired results. The only thing I had to do was enable CSM and adjust the boot order.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Not sure who is refraining from using windows 10. I use since day one it came out but its not the platform if doing OC while taking part on HWBOT as for most benchmarks results wont be valid.

As for the minor inconvenience, yes indeed for an average user it might be ok to just run the win 10 install using CSM and make no care of that the NMVE dont show up in bios. However then why did ASUS put a specific feature in there to detect it? and how do you know you get the maximum performance out off the machine? I guess the main reason people on this forum discuss these things is to ensure that you actually get out of the machine what was intended by ASUS, SAMSUNG on the machine.

I mean why try tweak down the timing on a 3000Mhz Ram if it was not for the technical interest of getting it to work optimum.

Using an old Legacy driver by Microsoft from 2006 to activate a brand new NMVE drive does not sound right. neither does the fact that with the Samsung installer kit you cant even install the Samsung driver until you have a fully booted windows. with then Windows stating you already had the latest driver 2006 and that you now somehow run it in Legacy mode.

I have already seen that I cant use my 3400 Gskil Ram up to the specified speed it runs stabile at 2800 and occasionally on 3000. Thus this is just another quirk that might not be there if I for example got a MSI card?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Not sure who is refraining from using windows 10. I use since day one it came out but its not the platform if doing OC while taking part on HWBOT as for most benchmarks results wont be valid.
> 
> As for the minor inconvenience, yes indeed for an average user it might be ok to just run the win 10 install using CSM and make no care of that the NMVE dont show up in bios. However then why did ASUS put a specific feature in there to detect it? and how do you know you get the maximum performance out off the machine? I guess the main reason people on this forum discuss these things is to ensure that you actually get out of the machine what was intended by ASUS, SAMSUNG on the machine.
> 
> I mean why try tweak down the timing on a 3000Mhz Ram if it was not for the technical interest of getting it to work optimum.
> 
> Using an old Legacy driver by Microsoft from 2006 to activate a brand new NMVE drive does not sound right. neither does the fact that with the Samsung installer kit you cant even install the Samsung driver until you have a fully booted windows. with then Windows stating you already had the latest driver 2006 and that you now somehow run it in Legacy mode.
> 
> I have already seen that I cant use my 3400 Gskil Ram up to the specified speed it runs stabile at 2800 and occasionally on 3000. Thus this is just another quirk that might not be there if I for example got a MSI card?


I agree that this board easily falls into the "enthusiast" category, but look at the primary purpose of this board. Work Station. Meaning the classification of this board gives Asus some leeway for BIOS adjustments pertaining to overclocking, and issues related to NVME drives not showing up in the BIOS. Asus's primary focus for this board is to ensure that it meets the demands of the individuals who require a stable reliable board for work related tasks. This board meets those demands. Because of the flexibility and robust features of this board Asus understands that it will also be attractive to the gaming community. Thus providing overclocking features. Most business and educational organizations that this board was intended for won't be overclocking. Their are other X99 boards that Asus designs that ARE better suited for the gaming community. Perhaps those boards offer a better BIOS to meet their demands. As far as being able to determine that your NVME drive is reaching it's maximum potential, their are plenty of benchmark programs to make that determination. I haven't discovered any issues pertaining to lack of performance on my NVME drives. In my system I've found that GPU and CPU performance to have a much greater impact on overall system performance.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Enjoy the board as you wish, I do. Indeed it is a Workstation board and workstations demand the full specs without any OC and I like to put it to test and have 4.9Ghz under water with 4.65 Ghz in normal 24/7 hour use. But neither you nor me know if we get max read/write rates the way it is now of the interaction between the boards actual capability and the M.2. And yes I did do the test with benchmarks as you can see and am pretty happy with the results. The guideline is there for who wants it, for anyone who does not. well the choice is easy ;-) I was asked to put it there and so I did. if it helps someone to learn or get their system up and running as the manuals in general are scarce i am all for it.

The fact remain and you can look at this screen from the Bios and it is a feature I among others would like to use as I bought the MB based on such evaluations.

1. The driver dont show up in bios. which is supposed to be a feature for the X99-E WS.

2. Turning off the CSM will give issues with the drive. yet it is a feature of the board to run it that way.






If anyone know how to install the required files shown on the black screen and actually make it work please let me know. would be fun to test!

I am not here to be told that this is not the forum to discuss such improvements, nor to be told use the card and keep quiet.


----------



## zlpw0ker

I finally picked up the -E WS/3.1 version,and I ordered it 2 days ago at this hour/evening.Sadly I cant build my pc yet since I need to order the rest of the hw parts,there are still some unanswered questions and some parts that are not i stock,but I will get my RAM this week.


----------



## Johndog

I've been waiting for one to get into stock for 3 weeks. I installed a EVGA Classified x99, but that bricked. So I picked up a Asus X99 Deluxe USB 3.1. I am so happy with the feature set on this motherboard, I'm unsure I will want to install the WS 3.1 when it does finally ship.

Sooo I called every web store and local store I could think of for 7 days straight, and everybody is saying they've been out for some time, and if they get any, they're gone fast.
Only listings I've seen are in UK, Sweden, Netherlands... oh and a couple in Italy. But I am in CA, US... so that isn't really realistic for shipping.

*Where are you guys finding them in stock?*

Edit: BTW, I preordered on Jan 20th w/ B&H for $527.I realize there is a listing on Amazon that is marked up significantly.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> if I tweak the RAM speed, I have to use a cooling system for it or?
> Ive read up page 40 on this thread,and all sort of problems appear when you start to overclock CPU and RAM and such,boot problems with voltage.
> So how does it work? If I buy 2800 and I can tweak it to 3200?
> and the second pic, is that something that I have to change manually or? do they get there auto as you mentioned?
> And I cant find 3200 where I live in Norway,not atleast 32gb.And im not into water cooling like that.I just want a good cpu cooler and some good FANs.
> Im into more of a storage kind of pc rather than full water cooled pc,Im terrified of open water cooling system that it leaks or that I did something wrong.


Sorry for a bit late you can used ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-TridentZ-Series-32GB-4-x-8GB-288-Pin-DDR4-SDRAM-DDR4-3200-PC4-25600-/381512873148?hash=item58d3f074bc:g:1zsAAOSwJkJWjlWZ

The 14-14-14-34 DDR4 3200 speed is better and stable and i would get 2 or 1 kit of these. These memory are Samsung ICS chips. The old one that I have is a SK hynix as the 980 GTX Ti and the 780 GTX TI used. It get bit warm as comparing the Samsung. And the new memory is a lot stabbiler and quicker timing. I try less timing it works and i got passed about 12-12-12-34 1.450V at right at 3200 by clicking on it speed channel from the bios. As far as overclock the rams I got past about 3532 after that it won't passed till I boast the memory voltages to 1.500. And it get hot at that point.

You can get 3100/3200 speed maybe 3300 depens how you clock them out the 2800 speed but it won't be stable at 15-15-15-36 at 1.450v maybe at 1.5 but you would get warm kind of hot maybe put a fan it cools it down it depend what ICS chips you get out of these memory company they shotter the board for different types of transistors and other type of stuff of resistors and VRM fuse of how the max of voltages can rely on the PCB. But never know it could be a 2633 overclocked to 2800 without even knowing. It up to you I rather get a rated speed memory and then set the clock and go and it cold stable fast memory. You could might bump the timing to 13-13-13-33 1.450v with no problems with these sammy and stayed cooled from a 3200 speed memory.

I am waiting on the Samsung new workstation 2400 DDR4 ECC Registered 14-14-14-34 at 1.350v. memory

As far as a CPU cooler Thermalright is nice and Cooler master is nice and you can get a CORSAIR Hydro Series H50 for 50 bucks on ebay. Or Cryorig

Remember the less the timing the faster the rams goes at it rated speed.

Then your computer goes faster.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

This is all Samsung 4 drives in SSD SATA RAID 0 from Intel. I think I bottom out. Not to sure so I got 2 more Samsung drive thinking to go ahead and reload windows 7 ultimate 64bit again with 6 SATA RAID 0 witll be at 1.4 TB. I might do windows 10 pro I am not sure about it.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

New version of software of the 4 drive Samsung 256 GB 840 Pro that are RAID 0

Kind of wondering what it like having a 1 TB or 2 TB of Samsung 850 Pro that are all 6 of the drive Raid 0. I wonder if it any faster.


----------



## julesbgoes

Hi guys ,

I have the Asus x99-E WS frm last Oct. I had ordered the USB 3.1 but they sent the USB 3.0 ver.

Now the Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 is in stock, should i exchange it or stick with the USB 3 Ver.

Any problems with the Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 ?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesbgoes*
> 
> ...Now the Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 is in stock...


Where is it in stock? I'm beginning to think it has been discontinued.


----------



## julesbgoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where is it in stock? I'm beginning to think it has been discontinued.


This is in India.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julesbgoes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where is it in stock? I'm beginning to think it has been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> This is in India.
Click to expand...

It would help if you would put your location in your user profile.


----------



## axiumone

I was actually looking for this board today as well and I can't find anyone that carries it in the US. Perhaps a new revision is going to come out soon?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I was actually looking for this board today as well and I can't find anyone that carries it in the US. Perhaps a new revision is going to come out soon?


I certainly hope so since I just checked Asus website and they no longer list this board. The closest they come is the X99-Deluxe. Blast Asus anyway! This is the second time the misbegotten jerks have discontinued a board shortly after it came out and before I could lay my hands on one. Asus has become my newest four letter word!


----------



## meson1

It's possible (likely, indeed) that Asus (and a number of other manufacturers) will refresh their X99 lineup when Broadwell-E is released. But as Broadwell-E is scheduled for Q2, it still seems a fair time off. I can't see why they might discontinue it so soon. Of course, this is somewhat speculative as we don't know if Asus have cancelled this board or if they will be refreshing same.

The X99-E WS/U3.1 is the board I've been thinking of getting myself, with a view to pairing it with a Broadwell-E processor. I could wait for their possible refreshed board, but I do not know if the 12 SATA slots (which is why I want it) will survive the revision. Plus it will take time for water block manufacturers to make block(s) for a new board. So I'm considering buying one now while there are some still about, even though I'll be waiting months for Broadwell-E.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> It's possible (likely, indeed) that Asus (and a number of other manufacturers) will refresh their X99 lineup when Broadwell-E is released. But as Broadwell-E is scheduled for Q2, it still seems a fair time off. I can't see why they might discontinue it so soon. Of course, this is somewhat speculative as we don't know if Asus have cancelled this board or if they will be refreshing same.
> 
> The X99-E WS/U3.1 is the board I've been thinking of getting myself, with a view to pairing it with a Broadwell-E processor. I could wait for their possible refreshed board, but I do not know if the 12 SATA slots (which is why I want it) will survive the revision. Plus it will take time for water block manufacturers to make block(s) for a new board. So I'm considering buying one now while there are some still about, even though I'll be waiting months for Broadwell-E.


Refresh?
Isn't broadwell-e going to be compatible with a bios update?


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphabet*
> 
> Refresh?
> Isn't broadwell-e going to be compatible with a bios update?


Short answer, yes, absolutely..

But I understand that some manufacturers may also revise some of their boards too. To what extent this will happen, I do not know.


----------



## alphabet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Short answer, yes, absolutely..
> 
> But I understand that some manufacturers may also revise some of their boards too. To what extent this will happen, I do not know.


I see, haven't followed much since I last read something about the bios update, it was then when I lost hopes for many new boards for broadwell-e


----------



## meson1

I knew I'd seen something somewhere: http://wccftech.com/intel-broadwell-e-core-i7-6950x-price/

Further down in the article it talks about revised X99 boards. But this is months away. The possible discontinuing of the X99-E WS would seem to be be bit premature if such a revision were to turn out to be the reason why.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Both versions available in uk 10 pound difference between usb 3.0/3.1


----------



## axiumone

It's really odd to me that Asus completely removed the board from their own US website.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> It's really odd to me that Asus completely removed the board from their own US website.


It certainly would be, if they had:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WS/
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/


----------



## FlankerWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> It's really odd to me that Asus completely removed the board from their own US website.


Not yet, you can still search and visit the boards through the support page.
http://www.asus.com/us/support/
They just remove the links from the products page.


----------



## axiumone

Yeah. I found that too after I posted.

It doesn't show up when you just single out x99 motherboards on the site. I believe it used to.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah. I found that too after I posted.
> 
> It doesn't show up when you just single out x99 motherboards on the site. I believe it used to.


You are correct, it did used to show up when listing just the x99 boards; now it doesn't. I find that ominous.

Sites like Newegg also don't list it anymore.


----------



## Kubix

Evening all,

Currently running an Asus X99 E-WS with a 5930K and 16 GB Dominator platinum 2666Mhz XMP profile 1. Has been running fine overclocked to 4.25 since march last year, however other night i booted and noticed 16Gb had become 12GB checked Bios and Yep D1 no Ram present according to the bios. CPUID said there was 4 Dimms, Task manager said 3 of 8.

So i swapped chips around and still No D1, Removed the Overclock and disabled XMP and D1 now present. put the clock back on and XMP reboot No D1 Ram present, and its only ever D1 that goes. Tried XMP for 2800 which should raise the volts to 1.35 and still no D1

I have read through and noticed some of you had memory issues but i am sure most of them were all for 3000Mhz.

Any ideas as i am confused as to why this has only started happening after 11 months of rock solid use

Thanks


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kubix*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Currently running an Asus X99 E-WS with a 5930K and 16 GB Dominator platinum 2666Mhz XMP profile 1. Has been running fine overclocked to 4.25 since march last year, however other night i booted and noticed 16Gb had become 12GB checked Bios and Yep D1 no Ram present according to the bios. CPUID said there was 4 Dimms, Task manager said 3 of 8.
> 
> So i swapped chips around and still No D1, Removed the Overclock and disabled XMP and D1 now present. put the clock back on and XMP reboot No D1 Ram present, and its only ever D1 that goes. Tried XMP for 2800 which should raise the volts to 1.35 and still no D1
> 
> I have read through and noticed some of you had memory issues but i am sure most of them were all for 3000Mhz.
> 
> Any ideas as i am confused as to why this has only started happening after 11 months of rock solid use
> 
> Thanks


This is actually "normal" behavior when the RAM OC is too high or the latencies are too tight. It will always show the same slot empty, even if you re-arrange the DIMMs. I can't explain why it started suddenly, since you haven't changed any BIOS settings. But the fix is simple: back down on the frequency a little, or increase latencies slightly, or feed the RAM a bit more voltage (one of those is very likely to fix it). The odd behavior is just this board's way of telling you that the RAM OC is a bit much.


----------



## Kubix

Thanks Fraggy will give that a try


----------



## JLMata

Hello all,

I´m having troubles in my rig, I think with some of my Bios Settings (but not sure at all) to reach a soft OC in my 5820K; perhaps you can help me because I am not able to solve my problem.

My rig is the following:

CPU: i7 [email protected] (Air Cooled Noctua NHD15)
MB: Asus X99-E WS /USB 3.1
RAM: GSkill F4-3000C15-8GVR (32Gb DDR4 - 3000mhz)
GPU: GF 970

Testing OC at 4Ghz & 4.125Ghz, I can see the initial 10-15 secs starting but, after that my pc shuts down. I don´t know if voltages play the main role in my issue or what...I can write my Bios settings, I would appreciatte some help because this bios is driving me crazy...

XMP DDR4-3000-15-15-15-35-2T
CPU Strap - 125 mhz
BCLK Freq - 125 mhz
CPU Core ratio (all cores) - 32 (4000mhz)
DRAM Freq - DDR4-3000 mhz
EPU Power - Disabled
vCore - Offset mode + 0.135
CPU Cache Voltage - Auto
DRAM SVID Supp & CPU SVID Supp - Disabled
DRAM Voltage (All channels) - 1.35
CPU Spread spectrum - Disabled
Load Line Calibration - Level 1

Every other setting as default BIOS configuration.

Of course, as I read some post before, this RAM do not allow to set BCLK Freq. at 100mhz...

I would appreciate any kind of help to achieve a stable OC.

Thank you in advance and best regards.


----------



## jsutter71

Hello All...It's been a while since I posted on this forum thanks to this epic water cooling build I started in September with my Silverstone TJ11. Long story short, I finally decided to throw in the towel and purchase a Caselabs case instead.

I have a question regarding my SM951 NVME version occupying the M.2 slot. Currently I have a Intel 750 PCIe SSD that I use as my Windows drive and everything else I use for storage. I have three 980Ti's so I am limited on PCIe slots. Now my question is, has anyone found a decent single PCIe solution which would allow me to add a second SM951 for a RAID 0 solution. Either both SM951's on one card or one that would run in parallel with the one occupying the M.2 Slot. I am using the USB 3.1 version of this board.


----------



## BlackSpark

Hi everyone,

I need some assistance with rectifying a problem with the Boot Priority and Boot Drive of my system. My system specifications are as follows:


CPU: i7 5960X @ stock speed (Water cooled: Corsair GTX110 AiO)
MB: Asus X99-E WS
RAM: Corsair LPX (32Gb DDR4 - 2133MHz)
GPU: Asus two 290X in Crossfire in PCI-E slot 1 and the last PCI-E slot

SSD's:

1x Intel 750 PCI-E 400GB - boot drive
2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB in RAID0
1x Corsair 240GB on a SATA port
1x 1Kingston HyperX 20GB on a SATA port
OS: Windows 10 Home

The system was booting into the Intel SSD but after updating to the latest BIOS Version 1302, the boot drive does not appear in the boot device list or the boot device priority list.

Is there something that I am missing in the BIOS that needs to be changed? I have been on Intel's and Asus' website but found no solutions.

*UPDATE:* Please ignore the post in the text above...I seem to have solved the problem, I was missing the HDD BBS Priorities option in the BIOS.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

HI JLMata,

First things first. What does the error code on the Bios tell you and is the memory led (blue) lighting up as that is the key to solving the problem.

Based on my experience with the Motherboard is most often the memory causing issues. While the RAM is capable of 3000 MHz that might not work on the motherboard. I have 3400 G.Skill RAM and they can work on 3000 Mhz but usually is more common to boot properly on 2800Mhz. Thus if you try use the XMP profile and full automode your machine will not be able to boot.

Thus without not knowing the boot error code you have is to push down the Ram to the Motherboard specification of 2133MHz. Then you can raise it slowly later.

I would also if you are really stuck go to the Exit menu on the MB and load the optimal automatic bios setting. That will help you get the machine up and running first. Then you can look at what it has set your RAM to. Dont increase the RAM speed until you are sure you have a fully stable system with the OC or you are just adding complexities.

Secondly push up the Loadline Level to a much higher level initially - you can reduce it later at steps to see where the machine is still stable.

On the X99E-WS I found it capable of doing 4.2 Ghz on my 5960X while still leaving voltages all voltages on auto.

Regards,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JLMata*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I´m having troubles in my rig, I think with some of my Bios Settings (but not sure at all) to reach a soft OC in my 5820K; perhaps you can help me because I am not able to solve my problem.
> 
> My rig is the following:
> 
> CPU: i7 [email protected] (Air Cooled Noctua NHD15)
> MB: Asus X99-E WS /USB 3.1
> RAM: GSkill F4-3000C15-8GVR (32Gb DDR4 - 3000mhz)
> GPU: GF 970
> 
> Testing OC at 4Ghz & 4.125Ghz, I can see the initial 10-15 secs starting but, after that my pc shuts down. I don´t know if voltages play the main role in my issue or what...I can write my Bios settings, I would appreciatte some help because this bios is driving me crazy...
> 
> XMP DDR4-3000-15-15-15-35-2T
> CPU Strap - 125 mhz
> BCLK Freq - 125 mhz
> CPU Core ratio (all cores) - 32 (4000mhz)
> DRAM Freq - DDR4-3000 mhz
> EPU Power - Disabled
> vCore - Offset mode + 0.135
> CPU Cache Voltage - Auto
> DRAM SVID Supp & CPU SVID Supp - Disabled
> DRAM Voltage (All channels) - 1.35
> CPU Spread spectrum - Disabled
> Load Line Calibration - Level 1
> 
> Every other setting as default BIOS configuration.
> 
> Of course, as I read some post before, this RAM do not allow to set BCLK Freq. at 100mhz...
> 
> I would appreciate any kind of help to achieve a stable OC.
> 
> Thank you in advance and best regards.


----------



## JLMata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> HI JLMata,
> 
> First things first. What does the error code on the Bios tell you and is the memory led (blue) lighting up as that is the key to solving the problem.
> 
> Based on my experience with the Motherboard is most often the memory causing issues. While the RAM is capable of 3000 MHz that might not work on the motherboard. I have 3400 G.Skill RAM and they can work on 3000 Mhz but usually is more common to boot properly on 2800Mhz. Thus if you try use the XMP profile and full automode your machine will not be able to boot.
> 
> Thus without not knowing the boot error code you have is to push down the Ram to the Motherboard specification of 2133MHz. Then you can raise it slowly later.
> 
> I would also if you are really stuck go to the Exit menu on the MB and load the optimal automatic bios setting. That will help you get the machine up and running first. Then you can look at what it has set your RAM to. Dont increase the RAM speed until you are sure you have a fully stable system with the OC or you are just adding complexities.
> 
> Secondly push up the Loadline Level to a much higher level initially - you can reduce it later at steps to see where the machine is still stable.
> 
> On the X99E-WS I found it capable of doing 4.2 Ghz on my 5960X while still leaving voltages all voltages on auto.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you very much for yor post MatsGlobetrottle.

It is something that occurs not very often when the system starts, but as everybody knows...It shouldn´t occur. I have tried what you reccomend me in your post; every parameter in Auto and [email protected], no issues.

If XMP is on and vcore is Auto, raising CPU to 4Ghz, cause vcore to reach 1.2v stable, what it seems too much for this speed, isn´t it?; LLC lvl5.

The same happens if instead of 4Ghz, set the multiplier to reach to 4.125Ghz, vcore goes to 1.25volts... I think on my air cooled system, this voltages could be a little bit risky.

Regarding to Q-Code on MB, next time It fails on startup, I´ll check this.

At the moment I have changed vcore from offset +0.135 to +0.15v and LLC lvl3, so keep trying...

Thank you for your reply; I will keep you informed!.

Best regards.


----------



## Ironsmack

Im having trouble finding this motherboard, is it discontinued already? or EOL?

NCIX, Newegg, B&H Photo, even Amazon doesnt have this (only third party resellers, which im iffy about).

Any one know where else i can find this, that ships to Canada?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I asked on their forums and they didn't know so I sent off an email directly to Asus last Friday. I'm still waiting for a response.


----------



## weinstein888

Has anyone noticed increased stability with the auxiliary PCI-E power plugged in? I have two Classified 980ti cards overvolted. I'm wondering if adding the power may help. I'm aware that it's only "necessary" for 3+ GPUs, but I'm curious if it could help.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Im having trouble finding this motherboard, is it discontinued already? or EOL?
> 
> NCIX, Newegg, B&H Photo, even Amazon doesnt have this (only third party resellers, which im iffy about).
> 
> Any one know where else i can find this, that ships to Canada?


Don't know 100% if they ship to Canada, but I got mine through Newegg Business the first day it launched. They still have it: http://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-13-182-968

Edit: for some reason when I look it up on Newegg Business it says in stock, but when I clock that link it says out of stock. Hmm...

Anyway, has anyone noticed increased stability with the auxiliary PCI-E power plugged in? I have two Classified 980ti cards overvolted. I'm wondering if adding the power may help. I'm aware that it's only "necessary" for 3+ GPUs, but I'm curious if it could help.


----------



## Ironsmack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Don't know 100% if they ship to Canada, but I got mine through Newegg Business the first day it launched. They still have it: http://www.neweggbusiness.com/product/product.aspx?item=9b-13-182-968
> 
> Edit: for some reason when I look it up on Newegg Business it says in stock, but when I clock that link it says out of stock. Hmm...
> 
> Anyway, has anyone noticed increased stability with the auxiliary PCI-E power plugged in? I have two Classified 980ti cards overvolted. I'm wondering if adding the power may help. I'm aware that it's only "necessary" for 3+ GPUs, but I'm curious if it could help.


Thanks man.

It's weird - even on Asus website, it doesn't show up anymore. Still show up on google search, but not when you manually select on the Asus website.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I have two titan x in sli overvolted to and using auxiliary connection as well, didn't try to unplug it but i think if u raise wattage from pcie slot in gpu bios its better to use it


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hello All...It's been a while since I posted on this forum thanks to this epic water cooling build I started in September with my Silverstone TJ11. Long story short, I finally decided to throw in the towel and purchase a Caselabs case instead.
> 
> I have a question regarding my SM951 NVME version occupying the M.2 slot. Currently I have a Intel 750 PCIe SSD that I use as my Windows drive and everything else I use for storage. I have three 980Ti's so I am limited on PCIe slots. Now my question is, has anyone found a decent single PCIe solution which would allow me to add a second SM951 for a RAID 0 solution. Either both SM951's on one card or one that would run in parallel with the one occupying the M.2 Slot. I am using the USB 3.1 version of this board.


Bump.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Has anyone noticed increased stability with the auxiliary PCI-E power plugged in? I have two Classified 980ti cards overvolted. I'm wondering if adding the power may help. I'm aware that it's only "necessary" for 3+ GPUs, but I'm curious if it could help.


I read that cards do not take much power (20-30 W/card) from the PCIe bus even though the PCIe maximum is 75W per slot. With two cards there should be no issue (I have this auxilliary PCI-E connected with two Titan X heavily OCed). But theoretically the PCIe slots could consume total of 7x75W=525W and the system should be able to provide this, thus the auxilliary connector.


----------



## Bratwurstwender

Hey everyone,

so I have all my basic components for my build complete which are the following:

Intel 5280k
ASUS X99 E-WS 3.1
4x4GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
ASUS R9 390 Strix
512GB Sata SSD
BeQuiet 700W PSU
BeQuiet Silent Base 800
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3

-->Yes I was aiming at having as much black metal in my build as possible, kind of like a B-2 stealth bomber theme









To come to my question: I am wondering how many of the motherboard power connectors need to be plugged in? My PSU has a 12V 8P (2*4 Pins) port and the manual says you need the EATX12V (the left one over the socket) connector to be able to boot, so I guess I am going to plug one of the 2 4Pins in there (because the manual says booth ways work), should I put the other one in the EATX12V1 port (the right one over the socket) or also put it in the other one?
Kind of confused right here, I really figured out everything about my build in advance but this came unexpected. I can´t use any of the VGA 6+2 pin plugs to power the CPU right? But I could use one of those to get some extra power down to the PCI-E power port on the mb?

Please help me out here, I need to get this thing running before the weekend starts


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratwurstwender*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> so I have all my basic components for my build complete which are the following:
> 
> Intel 5280k
> ASUS X99 E-WS 3.1
> 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000
> ASUS R9 390 Strix
> 512GB Sata SSD
> BeQuiet 700W PSU
> BeQuiet Silent Base 800
> BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
> 
> -->Yes I was aiming at having as much black metal in my build as possible, kind of like a B-2 stealth bomber theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To come to my question: I am wondering how many of the motherboard power connectors need to be plugged in? My PSU has a 12V 8P (2*4 Pins) port and the manual says you need the EATX12V (the left one over the socket) connector to be able to boot, so I guess I am going to plug one of the 2 4Pins in there (because the manual says booth ways work), should I put the other one in the EATX12V1 port (the right one over the socket) or also put it in the other one?
> Kind of confused right here, I really figured out everything about my build in advance but this came unexpected. I can´t use any of the VGA 6+2 pin plugs to power the CPU right? But I could use one of those to get some extra power down to the PCI-E power port on the mb?
> 
> Please help me out here, I need to get this thing running before the weekend starts


Install both halves of the 8 pin EPS 12v into the left EPS connector, and just leave the 2nd one empty. It'll be fine!

*Absolutely do NOT power those CPU power connectors with a PCIe power cable!* The ground wires and the hot wires are reversed on those connections and if you did connect it (Shouldn't be able to since its keyed) you would fry something on the board!

Here is a diagram that shows the difference between the two connectors


----------



## Bratwurstwender

Alright thank you, that´s what I thought, too! And you are right about the other connectors, I found the actual routing of the connectors at the very back of the manuals of MB and PSU, that would have blown 500 bucks straight out of the window :O

But I could use the VGA Power to plug it in the connector over the PCI-E slots right? Not actually thinking about it as I don't have a SLI/Crossfire setup going, I am just wondering.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bratwurstwender*
> 
> Alright thank you, that´s what I thought, too! And you are right about the other connectors, I found the actual routing of the connectors at the very back of the manuals of MB and PSU, that would have blown 500 bucks straight out of the window :O
> 
> But I could use the VGA Power to plug it in the connector over the PCI-E slots right? Not actually thinking about it as I don't have a SLI/Crossfire setup going, I am just wondering.


Yep, thats fine. I run just 2 way crossfire on my X99 WS but I connected my extra 6 pin PCIe to the motherboard just for the heck of it Probably cleaner power delivery to the PCIe slots if nothing else!


----------



## Bratwurstwender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> Yep, thats fine. I run just 2 way crossfire on my X99 WS but I connected my extra 6 pin PCIe to the motherboard just for the heck of it Probably cleaner power delivery to the PCIe slots if nothing else!


Alright, thank you for sharing your knowledge! Now I just have to figure out wether I am going to be using my Dark Rock Pro 3 or a NZXT Kraken X61. I would prefer air cooling from a noise perspective, but during summer I have temps up to 32°C / 90°F in the room where the system is running and I am worried that even a light overclock could get me into trouble under those circumstances?


----------



## meson1

I'm worried now. These things are getting in short supply in Europe too now and prices of the few that remain are worryingly high, especially of the U3.1 version.

@Lady Fitzgerald, I'm guessing you haven't had a response from Asus yet.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> I'm worried now. These things are getting in short supply in Europe too now and prices of the few that remain are worryingly high, especially of the U3.1 version.
> 
> @Lady Fitzgerald, I'm guessing you haven't had a response from Asus yet.


Nope. And they said they would respond in 48 hours eight days ago. I even PMed [email protected] here two days ago and he hasn't responded. If misbegotten ASUS keeps blowing me off like this, I'm going to blow them off. Apparently, they don't need or want my money.


----------



## camroncamera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Im having trouble finding this motherboard, is it discontinued already? or EOL?
> 
> NCIX, Newegg, B&H Photo, even Amazon doesnt have this (only third party resellers, which im iffy about).
> 
> Any one know where else i can find this, that ships to Canada?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> I'm worried now. These things are getting in short supply in Europe too now and prices of the few that remain are worryingly high, especially of the U3.1 version.
> 
> @Lady Fitzgerald, I'm guessing you haven't had a response from Asus yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Nope. And they said they would respond in 48 hours eight days ago. I even PMed [email protected] here two days ago and he hasn't responded. If misbegotten ASUS keeps blowing me off like this, I'm going to blow them off. Apparently, they don't need or want my money.


Hi everyone, I am brand new here. I have been in the planning/purchasing stages of my new workstation build for at least a month. It's my first ground-up all-new workstation in 5 or 6 years (writing to you now from a long-in-the-tooth Phenom II 6-core). I've been monitoring some of the recent comments in this thread and I too was worried that I wouldn't be able to get this Asus X99-E WS board. I found about 7 or 8 different online retailers that had stocked this mobo in the recent past, but all have been out of stock (except for very brief periods) for weeks. I love a deal, so I couldn't bring myself to pay inflated Amazon Marketplace prices. After weeks of monitoring and 10 times/day page refreshes at all the retailers, I had a hunch that they were going to become widely available again when the B+H page moved it's estimated in-stock date up by about a week, from February 26, to today's date, February 19. But since B+H didn't have the lowest listed price, I paid particular attention to retailer Direct Dial's "Real-time Stock Availability" chart for this item (which was listed for a few $$ cheaper), and sure enough, on the evening February 15 the warehouse suddenly showed about 3 units in stock. I placed an order, but when I received the order confirmation email, it said "backordered". A few hours later, the Stock Availability chart went back to zero. I didn't know if there were other orders in the queue ahead of mine, so I figured I missed my chance.

The following day, customer service called me to verify my purchase, and I asked the rep if they could tell me if the item really was in stock... she didn't know either. I never received a tracking number, but the following day the account listed my order as "Completed". About that time, B+H's listing of the estimated in-stock date jumped again... from Feb 19 to March 7! I just assumed that it would be another month before I knew anything. I even started to accept that I may have to choose another motherboard model instead, such as a Rampage V or X99 Deluxe.

Well, to my surprise and delight, my Asus X99-E WS USB3.1 was delivered to my porch yesterday, by an unmarked white courier van. Full retail box, sealed antistat bags, everything looks brand new. Did I get one of the last units, or are more going to flood the market? I don't know. All the retailers estimated in-stock dates keep getting pushed out every week or so. Can't say I'd be too thrilled to get an EOL product if something better is around the corner. I wish it hadn't been such a hassle to find, but I'm now very pleased to have the final piece to my new puzzle, and can't wait to start building.


----------



## BlackSpark

So after being an early adopter of this platform and getting the best memory available at the time (Corsiar 32GB Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133MHz) and finding out a few months later that although the memory had been advertised and marketed as XMP memory there were issues around XMP capability.

Now 7-9 months later, I swapped out the memory for G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz 32GB kit and low and behold I can OC to my hearts content. I have wanted to use the Asus AI Suite app for while but with the 2133MHz memory hampering efforts I had given up.

Tonight I let the AI suite do it's thing with the new memory in place and voila 4.6GHz without any stability issues, it did reach 4.8GHz but crashed at that point as I think the memory maxed itself out.
This was achieved using AIO watercooling from Corsair H110i GTX as well as 7 fans (JetFlo's) to keep the temps down. I am impressed!

Let the gaming fun begin


----------



## akromatic

so i heard that the E5 16xx xeons can be overclocked, im wondering if the E5 1620 v3 would as well?


----------



## kkmm

Hi all

I'm new. Got WS on 18 Feb 2016 after waiting just one week. Brisbane Australia. Local OZ stockist have only a few at hand.

Not the Rev 2 version, which has more RAM, Extension Port for more fans and 3.1 card.

Great Motherboard Control Software. With PCIe x4 lane RevoDrive as scratch disk, I'm spoilt for choice.

Not AVL ram but G.Skill match app on their site show no problems, all is good.

Will not bother to OC, unless doing final Export in Resolve or Premier Pro.

Smooth as silk when editing 4K

Handles my Blackmagic Capture card with no problem.


----------



## iRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironsmack*
> 
> Im having trouble finding this motherboard, is it discontinued already? or EOL?
> 
> NCIX, Newegg, B&H Photo, even Amazon doesnt have this (only third party resellers, which im iffy about).
> 
> Any one know where else i can find this, that ships to Canada?


Hello Ironsmack,

I was in the same boat a week or so ago.
I ordered mine from this eBay seller. I had it in three days after there 3 days to have funds clear.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ASUS-X99-E-WS-LGA-2011-v3-Intel-X99-SATA6Gb-s-USB3-0-CEB-Form-Factor-MOTHERBOARD-/231849004863?

Everything is perfect condition. It is the none 3.1 version, but that was not important to me at all.
Manual is in Japanese but everything else is English. I prefer the ASUS PDF manual anyway.


----------



## iRacer

Is it normal in the Advanced Menu to have the NVMe option grayed out?

My Samsung M.2 950 512gb appears to be working correctly.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I'm still waiting to hear from ASUS (it's been two weeks now) and [email protected] here on OCN (it's been a week now plus two follow up PMs since then). If it's going to be this difficult to get answer to a simple yes or no question, I'm about ready to tell ASUS to shove it and look into other brands.


----------



## meson1

Over here in Europe, some supplies of the regular edition of the X99-E WS have come into stock and prices have come down a touch. Amazon Europe got some, but they've all but sold out in no time (1 left in stock at the time of writing).

The USB3.1 version is as elusive as ever, and the few places (not what I'd call major sites) that do have it are expensive. On Saturday I spotted one site (Ginger6) that was way cheaper than the others, though still not quite as cheap as I would have liked. Being worried about availability drying up I decided to bang in an order quick. I notice today that they've shoved their price back up.

[Edit] Update. I have received it. I have one at last. It's MINE!!!


----------



## zlpw0ker

gonna build my on my e-WS 3.1 board tomorrow and Im wondering if I have to install the first bios update in order to boot from it orsomething?
OR should I use the bios update in dos? as in update bios when nothing except mb is turned on?
need a fast answer,thanks anyone.


----------



## iRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> gonna build my on my e-WS 3.1 board tomorrow and Im wondering if I have to install the first bios update in order to boot from it orsomething?
> OR should I use the bios update in dos? as in update bios when nothing except mb is turned on?
> need a fast answer,thanks anyone.


You will have to boot it up and see what version is installed. You just need your CPU and memory installed to do this.

My board came ready with 1302 installed. Just go it on Friday.


----------



## zlpw0ker

ye,maybee Im lucky and get the latest bios version pre installed.
I dont need any cpu cooler for it?
I mean its horrible idea to start a pc without some sort of cooling.


----------



## iRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> gonna build my on my e-WS 3.1 board tomorrow and Im wondering if I have to install the first bios update in order to boot from it orsomething?
> OR should I use the bios update in dos? as in update bios when nothing except mb is turned on?
> need a fast answer,thanks anyone.


I guess you will need a video card as well.

You will know what bios version you have in about 10 seconds or less so, but if it were me, I would be looking at that after I had it all properly installed in the case and ready to load the OS.

Just have the BIOS upgrade ready in case, if not get on with the OS installation.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRacer*
> 
> I guess you will need a video card as well.
> 
> You will know what bios version you have in about 10 seconds or less so, but if it were me, I would be looking at that after I had it all properly installed in the case and ready to load the OS.
> 
> Just have the BIOS upgrade ready in case, if not get on with the OS installation.


obviously I need a gpu,and that is the fury x.


----------



## Struthio

Hi,

I am right now thinking about buying this motherbord (version with USB 3.1).

I saw some problems posted in this thread before.

Are some problems with whis motherboard still valid or all have been solved by ASUS ?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I FINALLY got this response from ASUS (that was the longest 48 hours _ever_!):

"Dear Jeannie,

This model is still being manufactured. It was released just this past year, and generally they will make them for 2-3 years depending on public demand. I wasn't able to find any units available from newegg, but Amazon appears to have a few. Most likely Newegg will get more shipments in soon. Thank you for your interest in this model!

Regards,

Robbie P

ASUS Technical Support

812-282-ASUS"

What a non-answer. They are going to have a tough time determining public demand if they don't have any to sell. Stock-outs are anathema in retail because you will never know how many sales you lost because of the stock-out.


----------



## meson1

So, not dead after all. Perhaps they are unsure of demand and are only making them in small quantities. Who knows?


----------



## Radox-0

I imagine the demand aspect being an unknown quantity. I would imagine they spend more time getting rampages off the line rather then these and they are likely only ordered in small quantities by the retailers due to high price. More so with broadwell coming up which may entail a motherboard refresh.

Having said that here in the uk we do seem to be okay and they are relatively easy to pick up. I have noticed the price seems to have increase by £60 over when I picked mine up about a month ago which is mental.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> so i heard that the E5 16xx xeons can be overclocked, im wondering if the E5 1620 v3 would as well?


I have E5-1680v3 and it surely overclocks. All publicly available single-socket Xeons should too.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> So after being an early adopter of this platform and getting the best memory available at the time (Corsiar 32GB Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133MHz) and finding out a few months later that although the memory had been advertised and marketed as XMP memory there were issues around XMP capability. Now 7-9 months later, I swapped out the memory for G.Skill DDR4 3200MHz 32GB kit and low and behold I can OC to my hearts content. I have wanted to use the Asus AI Suite app for while but with the 2133MHz memory hampering efforts I had given up. Tonight I let the AI suite do it's thing with the new memory in place and voila 4.6GHz without any stability issues, it did reach 4.8GHz but crashed at that point as I think the memory maxed itself out.
> This was achieved using AIO watercooling from Corsair H110i GTX as well as 7 fans (JetFlo's) to keep the temps down. I am impressed! Let the gaming fun begin


It would be of interest to see what kind of performance gain you can get from real applications with the 3200 vs. 2133 MHz RAM. According to some sources the gain is nothing to speak about but is it true? Also, by how much the 2133 RAM was hampering your overclocking efforts?? Hear this first time, maybe some parameters should be adjusted to get the 2133 working???


----------



## zlpw0ker

I started building and finished my e-WS/3.1 build today just enough cables and hardware plugged to check if everything works.
My mobo works really well so far,got it to POST and into uefi bios and I see my ddr4 corsair Dominator is only running at 2133mhz speed,what can I do later to get it higher?
or does it get set to 2133mhz as default,it doesnt say that its in quad channel in ez mode either.

my bios revision is 501 so almost the newest so I think i got very lucky with my board,no bent cpu pins or RAM compability problems
Im not done yet,but the board looks good so far without any problems.


----------



## smicha

Urgent - may I connect 6 pin power cable (the left bottom corner 6 pin next to a cpu) using a gpu cable? I have Supernova T2 1600W (4x980ti) on water and have only 2x 8 pins cpu outputs.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Urgent - may I connect 6 pin power cable (the left bottom corner 6 pin next to a cpu) using a gpu cable? I have Supernova T2 1600W (4x980ti) on water and have only 2x 8 pins cpu outputs.


There should be a 6pin pcie power just above the first pci-e port that you can use.
Im not sure how it will work to plug in a 6pin on the cpu power connector that are reserved for the cpu.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> There should be a 6pin pcie power just above the first pci-e port that you can use.
> Im not sure how it will work to plug in a 6pin on the cpu power connector that are reserved for the cpu.


I found that the 6 pin connector shall/may be connected via pcie cable.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I found that the 6 pin connector shall/may be connected via pcie cable.


yeah,id think that is the right cable for it,tho I havent used that power connector not have I checked the manual.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> yeah,id think that is the right cable for it,tho I havent used that power connector not have I checked the manual.


there is no word about it the manual


----------



## tomsonx1983

Yes that connector need to be plugged to pcie cable


----------



## smicha

thanks


----------



## ziCk

Anyone know what was conclusion of scubadiver59's problem? Is it possible nowdays to fit 7 GPUs into it?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Anyone know what was conclusion of scubadiver59's problem? Is it possible nowdays to fit 7 GPUs into it?


I read somewhere that this mobo only supports up to 4 gpu's tho.
But I think I read earlyer in this thread that someone managed to have 5 functioning gpu's on this beauty.

But I rather have 1 powerful gpu than plug 3-4 and no additional pci-e cards.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I read somewhere that this mobo only supports up to 4 gpu's tho.
> But I think I read earlyer in this thread that someone managed to have 5 functioning gpu's on this beauty.
> 
> But I rather have 1 powerful gpu than plug 3-4 and no additional pci-e cards.


Max 4 GPU's in X16 but if you had 7 single slot GPU's you could use all 7. The 1st slot would run X16 and the other 6 would run X8.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I read somewhere that this mobo only supports up to 4 gpu's tho.
> But I think I read earlyer in this thread that someone managed to have 5 functioning gpu's on this beauty.
> 
> But I rather have 1 powerful gpu than plug 3-4 and no additional pci-e cards.


I need this for 3D rendering. Right now I'm rocking 6x GTX580 on old MSI LGA1155 board with Core i5 2500k but I'm looking for X99 upgrade for Pascal/Polaris arrival as things are getting really interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Max 4 GPU's in X16 but if you had 7 single slot GPU's you could use all 7. The 1st slot would run X16 and the other 6 would run X8.


For CUDA or OpenCL rendering it doesn't matter - they all could run at X1 and it would be fine. It's just that scubadiver59 couldn't get system to post past 5th GPU. Also you don't need single slots - you can just use PCI-E Risers. As a matter of fact my 580s are running at X1/X4 right now - the only difference between X8 or X16 is that scene for rendering is loading few seconds longer into VRAM - after that they process it with full speed.


----------



## smicha

This board has some limitations as for running 7 gpus - 5 easily, 6 probably but 7 may or may not work. All depends on 4g decoding and proper management of IO space. We (Octane Render useres) have many of such builds, even up to 13 gpus but on dual xeon approach and proper extenders.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> I need this for 3D rendering. Right now I'm rocking 6x GTX580 on old MSI LGA1155 board with Core i5 2500k but I'm looking for X99 upgrade for Pascal/Polaris arrival as things are getting really interesting.
> For CUDA or OpenCL rendering it doesn't matter - they all could run at X1 and it would be fine. It's just that scubadiver59 couldn't get system to post past 5th GPU. Also you don't need single slots - you can just use PCI-E Risers. As a matter of fact my 580s are running at X1/X4 right now - the only difference between X8 or X16 is that scene for rendering is loading few seconds longer into VRAM - after that they process it with full speed.


I understand then,but I dunno how easy it will be on to use 7gpus on x99 platform tho.
Im actually writing from a 1155 board with i7-2600k.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> This board has some limitations as for running 7 gpus - 5 easily, 6 probably but 7 may or may not work. All depends on 4g decoding and proper management of IO space. *We (Octane Render useres)* have many of such builds, even up to 13 gpus but on dual xeon approach and proper extenders.


I see we're comming from the same angle









Yeah some people did crazy builds like fitting PCI-E splitters to connect 2 GPUs into the same PCI-E slot. Anyway I was really hoping I could use this particular board and not Z10PE-8 (Dual Xeon board). I know that the other one works with all PCI-E slots populated with GPUs.


----------



## smicha

Great. If you look at Octane forum we did tests that don't confirm that much of a difference in term of scene loading with respect to pcie speed.

I just finished a build on this motherbard with 4x980ti on water - will post buildlog soon.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I just finished a build on this motherbard with 4x980ti on water - will post buildlog soon.


4? Can you borrow another 3 cards and check if it post?


----------



## smicha

do you mean if x99 e ws will work with 4 gpus? Sure - without any problem at 16x pcie speed.


----------



## smicha

Oh I see - I cannot do it. I don't have any raisers.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Oh I see - I cannot do it. I don't have any raisers.


Or just water cool which depending on the GPU could allow you to skip risers. The EVGA 980Ti kingpin for example has a the option for single slot configuration when water cooled. Try running 7 of those cards together. You wouldn't be able to SLI them all together but who'd care with that much power.


----------



## smicha

I'd need 7 kingpins - I don't have them. And we don't use SLI for Octane.


----------



## Poppapete

So the 3.1 board has 2 X 3.1 USB ports externally at the rear. What is the best way to bring these to the front of my case? Love to bring one up as a type C!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> So the 3.1 board has 2 X 3.1 USB ports externally at the rear. What is the best way to bring these to the front of my case? Love to bring one up as a type C!


Eventually, someone will come out with an adapter that can go into a 5.25" bay that will have cables that can pass through the rear and connect to the rear I/O panel. I haven't seen anything yet other than one company that makes one that connects to SATA Express, a SATA power cable, and USB 2.0 header (now, that one has me baffled).


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> It would be of interest to see what kind of performance gain you can get from real applications with the 3200 vs. 2133 MHz RAM. According to some sources the gain is nothing to speak about but is it true? Also, by how much the 2133 RAM was hampering your overclocking efforts?? Hear this first time, maybe some parameters should be adjusted to get the 2133 working???


Just from boot up and general use there is a noticeable difference. I have not had time to run any benchmark software yet am not sure which would be best?


----------



## Poppapete

Here is a link to the best review I read before buying my board. It explains all possible GPU configurations including filling the 7 slots to give:

16X8X8X8X8X8X8

The only limitation is the physical width of a card preventing you from filling the adjacent slot (which can be worked around by using extenders). It assumes you are using a 5930K or better to get 40 lanes.

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/motherboards/33768-reviewed-asus-x99-e-ws-intel-x99-motherboard.html?start=1

This review is over a year old and based on the older non 3.1 board but is true for 3.1 variety.

As regards memory speed there are many reviews which conclude that any gain (for gamers) by going to a 3200 is minimal and in some games is negative. Conclusion is 2666 is best all round. This link is only a month old.

http://techbuyersguru.com/gaming-ddr4-memory-2133-vs-26663200mhz-8gb-vs-16gb

As for OCing the memory then you have to be an expert and don't touch until you have mastered OCing the CPU which is a feat in itself on this board.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Here is a link to the best review I read before buying my board. It explains all possible GPU configurations including filling the 7 slots to give:
> 
> 16X8X8X8X8X8X8
> 
> The only limitation is the physical width of a card preventing you from filling the adjacent slot (which can be worked around by using extenders). It assumes you are using a 5930K or better to get 40 lanes.


I reffer to problems this user had, as far as I know (I've read through entire thread since that post) nobody mentioned whether it works now or not. Scubadiver didn't loging lately aswell so my PM is waiting to be read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Well, I ran into a problem when trying to boot that 7-GPU build...the system won't post and I got the following errors:
> 
> *D4 - PCI resource allocation error. Out of resources* and *D6 - No Console Output Devices are found*
> 
> I was getting two different beep codes, 8 long, and 1long-3short along with those two mentioned above.
> 
> So, I disconnected all but four of the cards, Slots 1-3-5-7, and was finally able to get the system up and running albeit w/o Turbo Mode due to something, but that was okay...I had a system.
> 
> I updated the BIOS and tried adding the missing GPUs back, one card at a time...and I got as far as Slots 1-2-3-5-7...five cards.
> 
> So, I tried for six cards...this time I got no beep errors, but the system was running through its codes and each time it hit *79 - CSM Initialization*, it went into a loop of system checks, always stopping at "79" and repeating the cycle. Nothing goes on or off, the fans keep running as do the GPUs, but the system never posts up.
> 
> So, I'm stuck at five GPUs: six doesn't work, and I haven't gone back to seven cards to see if I get the D4 error...getting an error and not being to post on six cards is enough for now.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> System Setup:
> Asus X99-E WS (of course)
> Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W Desktop Processor BX80648I75930K
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 series 32GB DDR4 2800 (PC4-22400) Extreme Performance Memory Kit Model F4-2800C16Q-32GRK
> Corsair H105 cooler
> 2x Corsair AX-1200 PSUs (Add2PSU adapter)
> 3M PCIe Risers (for GPUs)
> 4x MSI GTX-970 Gaming 4G Golden Edition GPUs
> 3x MSI GTX-970 Gaming 4G GPUs (only one in use)
> 
> Latest pictures...


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Do the e-SATA ports on the rear I/O panel share with any of the onboard SATA ports or would it be possible to run all 12 SATA ports on the board and the two e-SATA ports on the rear?


----------



## Poppapete

ziCk,

I thought I had read every post in this thread but obviously not. I had missed that one by scubadiver59 #749 dated Dec 14. What a setup! What was he trying to do? 7 GTX 970's! I am dumbfounded and have no more to offer.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> How I got it work the easiest was as follows.
> 
> 1. Disconnect any SSD or HDD and any DVD drive USB sticks and so forth.
> 2. In the bios EXIT menu - Load Optimized Defaults.
> 3. Under Boot Menu. go to CSM menu and set the following
> Launch CSM - Enabled
> Boot Device Control - UEFI only
> Boot from network devices - Ignore
> Boot from storage devices - UEFI Driver First
> Boot from PCI/PCIE - UEFI Driver First.
> 
> 3. under Boot menu go to Secure Boot
> OS Type - Windows UEFI Mode.
> 4. Under Key management
> - Clear secure boot keys. then load default boot keys.
> 5. Save changes and Reset computer. Then close down computer
> 6. Install 950 pro M.2 and DVD drive (unless you intend to install from USB)
> 7. Plug in USB with Windows 7 (I used 64 bit) install files.
> 8. start computer.
> 9. Let it boot from USB or DVD
> 10. Start Windows install.
> 11. It will not find any disk to install windows on so will ask for driver.
> 12. Put in a USB stick with the Nmve Driver. (note you can not use the Samsung executable driver package) u need a real driver with .inf and . sys files only
> it might take a few seconds for windows to recognize the new USB. if it does not in one port just move to another o the backpanel of MB.
> 13. I used the WHQL drivers found on this page
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/%5B/URL
> I have also tried and install previously with a Windows/Intel nvme driver and have found no difference in performance between them.
> 
> 14. with the driver installed see if the installer accept that it can install on the non partitioned non formatted Nmve drive. Then proceed. Alternatively if it does not try to format it with the function on the same screen.
> 15. continue with installation.
> 16. process should now be complete. on my machine i see a Windows Boot Manager as one of the drives. I started up the machine and got the expected speed from the 950 Pro M.2
> 17. Install the latest version of Samsung Magician ver 4.9 as earlier versions cant be used fully with the 950
> 
> Meanwhile if at first you see lower speeds around 1600 MB/s on read it is most likely due to the 950 pro M.2 getting too hot and throttle down. Thus either put some chip-coolers on it with some fan blowing towards it.


I have followed every step up to step 12.I downloaded the driver pack and extracted all 5 and when I plugged in my usb drive it only saw 2 .inf drivers and they were x64 and 32bit one. I tried to click on x64 inf file but didnt help. Tried the 32bit file,got the same message that I need a signed driver and an unsigned driver wouldnt go, or something like that. I tried to click on both aswell,but still the same issue?
Am I supposed to get both sys and .inf files up there?
Im also using win7 64bit through dvd disc and a ODD,I dunno if that makes a difference or not.
I need help to get this fixed so I can use my nvme drive

if this doesnt help I need to find a other way to install my 950 pro.
If anyone know the solution regarding this,please post an answer.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I have followed every step up to step 12.I downloaded the driver pack and extracted all 5 and when I plugged in my usb drive it only saw 2 .inf drivers and they were x64 and 32bit one. I tried to click on x64 inf file but didnt help. Tried the 32bit file,got the same message that I need a signed driver and an unsigned driver wouldnt go, or something like that. I tried to click on both aswell,but still the same issue?
> Am I supposed to get both sys and .inf files up there?
> Im also using win7 64bit through dvd disc and a ODD,I dunno if that makes a difference or not.
> I need help to get this fixed so I can use my nvme drive
> 
> if this doesnt help I need to find a other way to install my 950 pro.
> If anyone know the solution regarding this,please post an answer.


Can't help you with the cards but you can use this to mount your 950 pro
http://www.microsatacables.com/u-2-sff-8639-to-pcie-4-lanes-adapter

Then use cable to connect it to your M.2 slot
http://www.microsatacables.com/sff-8639-68p-straight-pwr-to-sff-8643-36p-hd-mini-sas-u-2-cable

You'll need to get this also
http://www.microsatacables.com/asus-model-hyper-kit-expansion-card-m-2-to-mini-sas-hd-adapter


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Do the e-SATA ports on the rear I/O panel share with any of the onboard SATA ports or would it be possible to run all 12 SATA ports on the board and the two e-SATA ports on the rear?


Anyone?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Can't help you with the cards but you can use this to mount your 950 pro
> http://www.microsatacables.com/u-2-sff-8639-to-pcie-4-lanes-adapter
> 
> Then use cable to connect it to your M.2 slot
> http://www.microsatacables.com/sff-8639-68p-straight-pwr-to-sff-8643-36p-hd-mini-sas-u-2-cable
> 
> You'll need to get this also
> http://www.microsatacables.com/asus-model-hyper-kit-expansion-card-m-2-to-mini-sas-hd-adapter


Thanks,but Im not gonna use a SAS m.2 on this board. And I ordered a new hyper mini from a online retail shop here in norway.


----------



## sand74

@ scubadiver59

Hi,

have You test the follow?

-/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8 to run 6six cards?

It`s only an idea...

The first PCIE-slot work everytime as x16.

Perhaps It save resources (not use PCIe_1slot)... not PCIE-resources conflict??

I have an Asus X99e-ws usb 3.1.
I know (page 116 on my manual) usb 3.1 and sata_express share PCIE_2slot (especially partially disabled the PCIE_2slot).

Please not use such components for your tests (perhaps without m2_ssd, if use).


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Anyone know what was conclusion of scubadiver59's problem? Is it possible nowdays to fit 7 GPUs into it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I read somewhere that this mobo only supports up to 4 gpu's tho.
> But I think I read earlyer in this thread that someone managed to have 5 functioning gpu's on this beauty.
> But I rather have 1 powerful gpu than plug 3-4 and no additional pci-e cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Max 4 GPU's in X16 but if you had 7 single slot GPU's you could use all 7. The 1st slot would run X16 and the other 6 would run X8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> I need this for 3D rendering. Right now I'm rocking 6x GTX580 on old MSI LGA1155 board with Core i5 2500k but I'm looking for X99 upgrade for Pascal/Polaris arrival as things are getting really interesting.
> For CUDA or OpenCL rendering it doesn't matter - they all could run at X1 and it would be fine. It's just that scubadiver59 couldn't get system to post past 5th GPU. Also you don't need single slots - you can just use PCI-E Risers. As a matter of fact my 580s are running at X1/X4 right now - the only difference between X8 or X16 is that scene for rendering is loading few seconds longer into VRAM - after that they process it with full speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> This board has some limitations as for running 7 gpus - 5 easily, 6 probably but 7 may or may not work. All depends on 4g decoding and proper management of IO space. We (Octane Render useres) have many of such builds, even up to 13 gpus but on dual xeon approach and proper extenders.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I understand then,but I dunno how easy it will be on to use 7gpus on x99 platform tho.
> Im actually writing from a 1155 board with i7-2600k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> I see we're comming from the same angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some people did crazy builds like fitting PCI-E splitters to connect 2 GPUs into the same PCI-E slot. Anyway I was really hoping I could use this particular board and not Z10PE-8 (Dual Xeon board). I know that the other one works with all PCI-E slots populated with GPUs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> 4? Can you borrow another 3 cards and check if it post?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> do you mean if x99 e ws will work with 4 gpus? Sure - without any problem at 16x pcie speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Or just water cool which depending on the GPU could allow you to skip risers. The EVGA 980Ti kingpin for example has a the option for single slot configuration when water cooled. Try running 7 of those cards together. You wouldn't be able to SLI them all together but who'd care with that much power.


There is a lot of confusion about running 7 GPUs in a single motherboard with people claiming they were not successful with this. But here 



. Moreover it also tells where is the problem since initially the system was not running, and that explains why people were not able to run it. The problem lies in enabling "Above 4G decoding" in BIOS. To see why note that for each peripheral device there is a buffer created in RAM memory by BIOS during booting phase. The buffers are created in the lower part of 4GB system RAM which normally is more than enough. For GPU the buffer is quite big and if there are 7 GPUs they will not fit into the standard RAM allocation. Such possibility is taken into account by allowing memory allocations above 4GB but this has to be enabled in BIOS (hook for deeper knowledge about PCIE memory allocation).

*Important note*: The successful 7 GPU system above was made with Asus Z10PE-D8 WS dual Xeon motherboard. I do not see why it would not run with the Asus X-99 WS but the final proof would be to show it







.

Note also some very basic technical issues with 7 GPUs: If one wants to put them directly into the motherboard one has to make a system of 7 watercooled single-slot GPUs. In some cases this may require removing the DVI port from the card which can be done. One has to remember that not all waterblocks with backplates will fit into the single-slot configuration, for example EKWB will not but the Aquacomputer ones will fit. Aquacomputer has suitable terminal for connecting 7 GPU waterblocks. After making such a 7 GPU waterblocks monster one has to consider how to release it from the PCIe sockets in case there is a need to take it out. The guy who made the system used short cards but with longer cards the PCIe locks will be hardly accessible.

The next level problem is how to install more than 7 GPUs using PCIe splitter







. Some applications are better when using the number of cards which is power-of-two and so 8 cards would be recommended. In principle the number of PCIe slots can be increased using splitters. There are passive splitters and active splitters but to work they generally require support of PCIe bifurcation in BIOS. However, it seems some simple splitters and splitter boxes apparently do not require this (?). Another unresolved issue







.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Do the e-SATA ports on the rear I/O panel share with any of the onboard SATA ports or would it be possible to run all 12 SATA ports on the board and the two e-SATA ports on the rear?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Bump.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Bump.


I don't think anyone has tried to populate all of the sata ports on this board.

Theoretically, what you're asking should work. The two eSata ports on the back I/O are controlled by the asmedia controller 1061, while the sata express ports are controlled by 106SE


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Bump.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone has tried to populate all of the sata ports on this board.
> 
> Theoretically, what you're asking should work. The two eSata ports on the back I/O are controlled by the asmedia controller 1061, while the sata express ports are controlled by 106SE
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Panther Al

Was surfing PPC's webpage, and came across this:


Full Board Block from Bitspower

Has anyone here seen this before?


----------



## golfleep

Nice find! I took a look at the installation manual on the bitspower website, would love to have had more of a monoblock design, but it's nice to know there's still companies developing products for the board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Was surfing PPC's webpage, and came across this:
> 
> 
> Full Board Block from Bitspower
> 
> Has anyone here seen this before?


----------



## zlpw0ker

I can happily say that my -E WS/3.1 mobo works really well now. no USB post problems like some have experiencing.
I havent witnessed any unstability either. my RAM didnt need to go through the memtest ok! button on mobo either and it was just plug and play without any problems.
I only have had the my pc up for a few days,but so far no problems.

I havent OC anything either so it seems to run smooth on my part atleast.
I will post back if I xperience any problems with this mobo.


----------



## zacjones99

New bios released today for X99-E WS/USB3.1 -- Version 2006

http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X99-E%20WSUSB3.1/HelpDesk_Download/

I just ordered my 3.1 version from BHPhoto last night. Looks like I'll be flashing my bios 1st thing. Not complaining though, always happy to see updated bios versions. Hopefully 950 Pro M.2 installation will be less clunky.

Wow this is a great thread with a ton of valuable info. Thanks to all who frequent here and make this a great resource.

I am overbuilding my HTPC/gaming machine with X99 and WS because I only get approval to rebuild my PC every decade or so, I enjoy overclocking and I'm a sucker for aesthetics and marketing. The ASUS WS boards are really nice looking and have a ton of expandability. I'm also banking on DirectX 12 making use of 6 cores, or I would have just gone for the Z170 WS. I don't really see myself running multiple GPU's, but I like the WS premise of stability and longevity, and I could definitely see myself adding two RAID controllers.

I'm holding off on a video card for another year or so until the HDCP 2.2 thing settles.

I was initially going to do a Z170 build, but had last minute change of heart and started ordering parts for X99.

New, unopened box build parts acquired thus far:

i7-5930k (found locally for $450 otherwise I would have went with 5820k)
G.Skill DDR4 3200 (8GB x 4) 14-14-14-34 kit
ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1 is ordered, expected to ship 3/7 per BHPhoto.

i7-6700k
G.Skill DDR43200 (8GB x 2) 14-14-14-34 kit

Samsung 950 Pro 512GB
Corsair H115i
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit

Parts being repurposed from last PC:

Fractal Define XL R2
Samsung 840 Pro SSD 64GB
GT 630 video card
Multiple (10) SATA3 HDD's of media. I may need to pick up a RAID card or two at some point.
Thermaltake TR600 power supply -- will need to be replaced when I upgrade video card.

I'm considering returning the 512GB 950 Pro and getting the 256GB version as I really don't need the drive for storage and I'm now I'm finding out there may not be much real world difference in boot times or normal use between the two. I'm even thinking of just using the 840, given the hassles some people are going through with the M.2 slot.

Any thoughts?

I don't ever see myself running SLI. I can still back out and go with something else, but I do like this board. Z170 WS is tempting, but if I only get a new computer every 10 years, I'm thinking the x99 platform might be a tad more relevant in the latter part of the next decade.

If I didn't go with the WS, it'd be either Extreme or Sabertooth for either platform.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacjones99*
> 
> New bios released today for X99-E WS/USB3.1 -- Version 2006
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X99-E%20WSUSB3.1/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> I am overbuilding my HTPC/gaming machine with X99 and WS because I only get approval to rebuild my PC every decade or so, I enjoy overclocking and I'm a sucker for aesthetics and marketing. The ASUS WS boards are really nice looking and have a ton of expandability. I'm also banking on DirectX 12 making use of 6 cores, or I would have just gone for the Z170 WS. I don't really see myself running multiple GPU's, but I like the WS premise of stability and longevity, and I could definitely see myself adding two RAID controllers.
> I'm holding off on a video card for another year or so until the HDCP 2.2 thing settles.
> I was initially going to do a Z170 build, but had last minute change of heart and started ordering parts for X99.
> ....
> GT 630 video card
> ...
> Any thoughts?
> ....
> I don't ever see myself running SLI. I can still back out and go with something else, but I do like this board. Z170 WS is tempting, but if I only get a new computer every 10 years, I'm thinking the x99 platform might be a tad more relevant in the latter part of the next decade.
> ...
> If I didn't go with the WS, it'd be either Extreme or Sabertooth for either platform.


X99-E WS for this configuration is waaaay over the top. The X99-E WS has 7 PCIe slots which you will never make any use of plus two PLX chips for those slots which would be consuming electricity for no reason. This motherboard is obviously to be liked as a high-end workstation board but without ulitlization of any of its specialty properties it does not make slightest sense. The GT 630 card with it is a joke.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Was surfing PPC's webpage, and came across this:
> 
> Full Board Block from Bitspower
> Has anyone here seen this before?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfleep*
> 
> Nice find! I took a look at the installation manual on the bitspower website, would love to have had more of a monoblock design, but it's nice to know there's still companies developing products for the board


Indeed this is nice find. When looking into the installation guide one notices this is interesting construction combined from separated VRM + CPU parts watercooling directly while the chipset part is cooling indirectly in the sense water is not moving directly over the chips which should be OK. This solution might be weighted against the Liquid Extasy waterblock which is a single massive part with water flowing everywhere. Bitspower block may provide better contact for different parts by being less rigid. Bitspower is higher with more water flowing while Liquid Extasy is quite thin. I have the Liquid Extasy block and no reasons to complain.


----------



## zacjones99

Thanks for your input. I had a feeling I was overdoing it. I am using this as a server of sorts and have had issues with losing hard drives and was looking for a more reliable storage solution, but this is likely overkill as you said. Maybe just getting away from my 10 year old motherboard with failing SATA ports will do the trick.

Yes the GT 630 with this setup is ridiculous comedy in a high end setup I know. I'm mainly using it as a HTPC for now, and I'm not ready to throw down $300 for a graphics card that won't serve my 4K HTPC needs as soon as next year. I'm going to wait until they come out with HDCP 2.2 enabled cards, and they've proven to work well for streaming to a particular 4K TV with HDR or Dolbyvision.

Maybe the Rampage Extreme is going to be a better fit. Likely to be better supported down the road anyway as it's their flagship. I'm sure I'll get beaten up even more in that thread though for my interim gpu the lowly GT630, but I can take it.

Good luck WS people! And thanks again for steering me away.


----------



## Poppapete

New BIOS (for 3.1 version) numbered 2006 (don't know why) and just says "improve system performance").

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacjones99*
> 
> Thanks for your input. I had a feeling I was overdoing it. I am using this as a server of sorts and have had issues with losing hard drives and was looking for a more reliable storage solution, but this is likely overkill as you said. Maybe just getting away from my 10 year old motherboard with failing SATA ports will do the trick. Yes the GT 630 with this setup is ridiculous comedy in a high end setup I know. I'm mainly using it as a HTPC for now, and I'm not ready to throw down $300 for a graphics card that won't serve my 4K HTPC needs as soon as next year. I'm going to wait until they come out with HDCP 2.2 enabled cards, and they've proven to work well for streaming to a particular 4K TV with HDR or Dolbyvision. Maybe the Rampage Extreme is going to be a better fit. Likely to be better supported down the road anyway as it's their flagship. I'm sure I'll get beaten up even more in that thread though for my interim gpu the lowly GT630, but I can take it.
> Good luck WS people! And thanks again for steering me away.


If your major use is HTPC with some server functionality then a much better challenge would be to make a small, energy efficient and possibly even a (almost) fanless system. You do not need 6-core processor and full ATX board for this. The starting point in your case is graphics card with HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2..2, according to sources the GTX 960/GTX 950 have such support. Then you select motherboard which could be micro-ITX like this one or this one since you need only 1 PCIe slot (software RAID is OK for you). If mini-ITX seems too tight then a micro-ITX like this one will definitely satisfy all your needs. Get energy efficient processor and you have best system for your needs.


----------



## zacjones99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> If your major use is HTPC with some server functionality then a much better challenge would be to make a small, energy efficient and possibly even a (almost) fanless system. You do not need 6-core processor and full ATX board for this. The starting point in your case is graphics card with HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2..2, according to sources the GTX 960/GTX 950 have such support. Then you select motherboard which could be micro-ITX like this one or this one since you need only 1 PCIe slot (software RAID is OK for you). If mini-ITX seems too tight then a micro-ITX like this one will definitely satisfy all your needs. Get energy efficient processor and you have best system for your needs.


Well my "HTPC" is in my office, and a pair of 60-100' HDMI cables feed the projector in the theater and the main TV on the first floor. So size and silence are not of nearly as much concern as if this PC were in a listening or living area.

I had told myself I'd wait until next gen cards came out with top tier graphics and HDCP 2.2, but maybe I will just get a GTX 960 for now. Only $160 on newegg. That'll last me a while anyway, and will probably hold value well as an HTPC card.

So I'm looking at the Rampage Extreme now with GTX 960, with plan to upgrade GPU in a couple years for 4k gaming.

Thanks again.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacjones99*
> 
> Well my "HTPC" is in my office, and a pair of 60-100' HDMI cables feed the projector in the theater and the main TV on the first floor. So size and silence are not of nearly as much concern as if this PC were in a listening or living area. I had told myself I'd wait until next gen cards came out with top tier graphics and HDCP 2.2, but maybe I will just get a GTX 960 for now. Only $160 on newegg. That'll last me a while anyway, and will probably hold value well as an HTPC card. So I'm looking at the Rampage Extreme now with GTX 960, with plan to upgrade GPU in a couple years for 4k gaming.
> Thanks again.


Still a bit of confusion here since it was not clear you are thinking about top tier graphics. In this case you may wish to wait till April when Nvidia is expected to announce new cards with very significant performance jump. Another issue is in long HDMI cables which may be a problem for [email protected] Hz.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Indeed this is nice find. When looking into the installation guide one notices this is interesting construction combined from separated VRM + CPU parts watercooling directly while the chipset part is cooling indirectly in the sense water is not moving directly over the chips which should be OK. This solution might be weighted against the Liquid Extasy waterblock which is a single massive part with water flowing everywhere. Bitspower block may provide better contact for different parts by being less rigid. Bitspower is higher with more water flowing while Liquid Extasy is quite thin. I have the Liquid Extasy block and no reasons to complain.


So is their any reason to think this won't work with the USB 3.1 version of the board?


----------



## zacjones99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Still a bit of confusion here since it was not clear you are thinking about top tier graphics. In this case you may wish to wait till April when Nvidia is expected to announce new cards with very significant performance jump. Another issue is in long HDMI cables which may be a problem for [email protected] Hz.


I just saw that yesterday, and cancelled my order for the GTX 960. The cables I ran are 18gb/s cables. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on that. And I think I overstated my upgrade path -- top tier graphics is not where I'm going, I meant second tier of next generation cards, like this year's GTX 970/980, so the GP104 cards would be what I'll be looking at. Now I'm looking on craigslist for a stopgap -- a good deal on a lightly used GTX 970.

Another mistake I made was -- trying to rush the 4k 60hz thing. It'll come when it's time. Trying to set up for it now is like chasing the white rabbit. I'd be better off waiting a while until there's more content and all the kinks have been worked out.

You're still right though about this mobo being overkill though with the PLX chips and all the extra lanes. I will surely never use more than one M.2 slot, and even if I went crazy and used dual VGA SLI, which the Rampage provides in x16/x16, I'd still have plenty of PCIE slots and lanes left on the Extreme for any RAID cards I might need. Mostly I just liked the look and build quality / stability implied with WS boards.

Getting ready to build next week though. Thanks again.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> New BIOS (for 3.1 version) numbered 2006 (don't know why) and just says "improve system performance").
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


Am trying it out right now.first appearance nothing new what I can see. I hate the fact that they just say improve system performance. what does it mean?

Is it more responsive to high speed ram in XMP?, would it improve the speed on my M.2, better speed on the PCIE vs ram, CPU?

Am not sure why users have to be kept in the dark that much..... thus should I run all my Benchmarks all over again to find a miniscule 0.2% increase overall?

ASUS time to shape up and let us know what is actually done....


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Was surfing PPC's webpage, and came across this:
> 
> 
> Full Board Block from Bitspower
> 
> Has anyone here seen this before?


Nice find also. Will probably use it at my next loop cleanup if I can be bothered to recut the tubing. Nice.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Am trying it out right now.first appearance nothing new what I can see. I hate the fact that they just say improve system performance. what does it mean?


A new BIOS (2009) is available for the older 3.0 board with the same date and the same vague explanation, "improve system performance". I've been using it for a couple of days. I've seen no improvements, but no problems either. It's just as stable as the previous 1302. Based on first impressions, there's no obvious reason to update, but no harm in it either. If I notice anything later, I'll post again.


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Was surfing PPC's webpage, and came across this:
> 
> 
> Full Board Block from Bitspower
> 
> Has anyone here seen this before?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Indeed this is nice find. When looking into the installation guide one notices this is interesting construction combined from separated VRM + CPU parts watercooling directly while the chipset part is cooling indirectly in the sense water is not moving directly over the chips which should be OK. This solution might be weighted against the Liquid Extasy waterblock which is a single massive part with water flowing everywhere. Bitspower block may provide better contact for different parts by being less rigid. Bitspower is higher with more water flowing while Liquid Extasy is quite thin. I have the Liquid Extasy block and no reasons to complain.


Interesting. But I think I'm still likely to go with the Liquid Extasy version.

This Bitspower one looks like it covers up the M.2 slot which I'm wanting to use. Doesn't look as though it's trying to cool anything that's plugged into it.


----------



## Radox-0

Does anyone know if the ek backplate once fitted to a gpu (Titan x's in this case) will fit in the top slot. Through just holding the plate on it appears slightly too thick as it interferes with the bottom clips on the left side Ram slots. Not sure if once you have it fitted down it will fit fine? I know my evga ones work fit but they are thinner.

Thanks!


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ek backplate once fitted to a gpu (Titan x's in this case) will fit in the top slot. Through just holding the plate on it appears slightly too thick as it interferes with the bottom clips on the left side Ram slots. Not sure if once you have it fitted down it will fit fine? I know my evga ones work fit but they are thinner. Thanks!


Not having EK but having Aquacomputer backplate I had to make cut outs at the bottom since it was slightly interfering. It was pretty simple job.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Not having EK but having Aquacomputer backplate I had to make cut outs at the bottom since it was slightly interfering. It was pretty simple job.


Thanks. Suspected would need to do abit of day to get anything thicker in.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Interesting. But I think I'm still likely to go with the Liquid Extasy version.
> This Bitspower one looks like it covers up the M.2 slot which I'm wanting to use. Doesn't look as though it's trying to cool anything that's plugged into it.


As I said I have the Liquid Extasy and it is fine. On the (theoretical at least) plus of Bitspower I would count more flexibility since it has separate parts for the VRM and processor which are joined together through elastic joints. On the (theoretical) negative I would put the fact that chipset and PLX chips are not cooled directly with water flowing over them, that should not be a problem in practice though. Now regarding the M.2 slot it should be quite opposite to what you say. It is unlikely that Bitspower has not taken into account that M.2 slot might be used and then the fact that heatsink covers the slot offers opportunity for cooling the SSD drive via this heatsink (possibly using custom intermediate copper plate). This is big advantage since it is known that M.2 SSDs get quite hot and throttling the speed without proper cooling. I am planning to get 1TB M.2 Samsung Pro SSD when it becomes available and I am concerned how to cool it when it will be underneath a graphics card, with Bitspower this would be non-issue (provided that the heatsink connected to the watercooling has sufficient heat transfer capability for the SSD, chipset and PLX chips).


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> As I said I have the Liquid Extasy and it is fine. On the (theoretical at least) plus of Bitspower I would count more flexibility since it has separate parts for the VRM and processor which are joined together through elastic joints. On the (theoretical) negative I would put the fact that chipset and PLX chips are not cooled directly with water flowing over them, that should not be a problem in practice though. Now regarding the M.2 slot it should be quite opposite to what you say. It is unlikely that Bitspower has not taken into account that M.2 slot might be used and then the fact that heatsink covers the slot offers opportunity for cooling the SSD drive via this heatsink (possibly using custom intermediate copper plate). This is big advantage since it is known that M.2 SSDs get quite hot and throttling the speed without proper cooling. I am planning to get 1TB M.2 Samsung Pro SSD when it becomes available and I am concerned how to cool it when it will be underneath a graphics card, with Bitspower this would be non-issue (provided that the heatsink connected to the watercooling has sufficient heat transfer capability for the SSD, chipset and PLX chips).


I know you have the LE. You were one of the first to try it, weren't you? Anyway, it's on the back of your using it that it's top of my list. I do realise that it can be tricky to mount, being a one piece unit. And I understand why the Bitspower version might have an advantage in ease of mounting.

As for the M.2 slot, I'm aware SSDs can run a bit toasty. People say it's not something that should occur in real usage, but all the same I'd rather give it some additional cooling and put the matter to rest. It's unclear whether or not Bitspower have taken account of cooling the M.2 SSD or not in their design. It's difficult to believe that they haven't, but their own documentation doesn't say anything about it, so anyone buying it would be buying blind. I'd have to assume it does cool whatever M.2 stick you have in that slot, and to be frank that's a big assumption when spending so much money. So I'd rather go for the LE and buy a passive heatsink for the M.2 stick.

I'm waiting for a 1TB version too.


----------



## wirk

^OK then, you have now all knowledge about those full cover water blocks and you decide







. One additional remark is that when buying such an expensive block it sounds logical to match it with top thermal compound and thermal pads which currently means Kryonaut or even Conductonaut and Fujipoly Extreme. Obviously the cooling loop should also be top of the range.


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> ^OK then, you have now all knowledge about those full cover water blocks and you decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One additional remark is that when buying such an expensive block it sounds logical to match it with top thermal compound and thermal pads which currently means Kryonaut or even Conductonaut and Fujipoly Extreme. Obviously the cooling loop should also be top of the range.


Cool. Noted. I'll check those out.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Interesting. But I think I'm still likely to go with the Liquid Extasy version.
> 
> This Bitspower one looks like it covers up the M.2 slot which I'm wanting to use. Doesn't look as though it's trying to cool anything that's plugged into it.


You know thatis a very good point that I hadn't considered. I also use my M.2 slot. Is the liquid extasy version compatible with the USB 3.1 version of the board. And, is their a US retailer who sells it?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does anyone know if the ek backplate once fitted to a gpu (Titan x's in this case) will fit in the top slot. Through just holding the plate on it appears slightly too thick as it interferes with the bottom clips on the left side Ram slots. Not sure if once you have it fitted down it will fit fine? I know my evga ones work fit but they are thinner.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, no broblem using ek backplate on titan x, i got 2 titan x in sli cooled by ek blocks with backplates and one of them its installed in first slot


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Yes, no broblem using ek backplate on titan x, i got 2 titan x in sli cooled by ek blocks with backplates and one of them its installed in first slot


Brilliant thanks for confirming. Already got the backplates, but not the blocks so has been hard to confirm if they will screw down enough.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I have followed every step up to step 12.I downloaded the driver pack and extracted all 5 and when I plugged in my usb drive it only saw 2 .inf drivers and they were x64 and 32bit one. I tried to click on x64 inf file but didnt help. Tried the 32bit file,got the same message that I need a signed driver and an unsigned driver wouldnt go, or something like that. I tried to click on both aswell,but still the same issue?
> Am I supposed to get both sys and .inf files up there?
> Im also using win7 64bit through dvd disc and a ODD,I dunno if that makes a difference or not.
> I need help to get this fixed so I can use my nvme drive
> 
> if this doesnt help I need to find a other way to install my 950 pro.
> If anyone know the solution regarding this,please post an answer.


hi, I have used both the DVD and USB install version and it works on both. yes use the x64 inf file. The inf file will ensure the other sys files and so forth are loaded. Make sure though all files are in the same directory as per the picture below.



I have done the process both with the 1302 bios as well as he new 2009 bios.I have not seen any warning on unsigned driver so far.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> hi, I have used both the DVD and USB install version and it works on both. yes use the x64 inf file. The inf file will ensure the other sys files and so forth are loaded. Make sure though all files are in the same directory as per the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> I have done the process both with the 1302 bios as well as he new 2009 bios.I have not seen any warning on unsigned driver so far.


hmm,I did try with x64 .inf file,but still couldnt get the unsigned drivers to "verified".
Is it possible to re-install win7 x64 directly from the 950pro in the os install wizard?

I have found anothet way to make the 950 pro work,but I cant re-install win7 from my 950 pro.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> hmm,I did try with x64 .inf file,but still couldnt get the unsigned drivers to "verified".
> Is it possible to re-install win7 x64 directly from the 950pro in the os install wizard?
> 
> I have found anothet way to make the 950 pro work,but I cant re-install win7 from my 950 pro.


If you have a failed install then you need to remove all the formatted partitions on the 950 which you can do in the OS install.

I have extracted exactly the driver an security certificate i am using in the attached file

nvme.zip 74k .zip file
 I hope these ones work for you


----------



## tomsonx1983

@MatsBlobetrotte
What tubing r u using ? Im looking for some copper-nickel hard tube for my build ?


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> @MatsBlobetrotte
> What tubing r u using ? Im looking for some copper-nickel hard tube for my build ?


Hi tomsonx1983,

Have a look a the following link my build log is more or less there http://midlifegamers.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2491
it also shows the article numbers of tubes, bending tool and adaptors.

Regards


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> If you have a failed install then you need to remove all the formatted partitions on the 950 which you can do in the OS install.
> 
> I have extracted exactly the driver an security certificate i am using in the attached file
> 
> nvme.zip 74k .zip file
> I hope these ones work for you


I think I might have explained badly.
But I took the .inf and .sys driver files on a usb stick and loaded windows install and nothing appeared on the drive list as you said. I chose "load driver" and found the .infx64 file and clicked it,but then I got the unsupported driver message.


----------



## tomsonx1983

My mate got same issue on z170 chipset, exactly same errors what u get, integrating drivers in to windows installer did a trick


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Hi tomsonx1983,
> 
> Have a look a the following link my build log is more or less there http://midlifegamers.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2491
> it also shows the article numbers of tubes, bending tool and adaptors.
> 
> Regards


Nice. Went with the alpha cool stuff which is plated brass which is a total nightmare to work with. Looks like plated copper is the way to go. Looks great in your build and in general love how light shines off the metal. Think when I revise my loop will go with similar stuff to what you had. Did you have any trouble getting the fittings one and off?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> My mate got same issue on z170 chipset, exactly same errors what u get, integrating drivers in to windows installer did a trick


was that for me?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> was that for me?


Yes it's worked for him, when others people's with same mobo and ssd can install it with no problems, same in my case no driver's needed for installation on x99-e ws and 950 pro m.2 installer just see a drive straight away


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Yes it's worked for him, when others people's with same mobo and ssd can install it with no problems, same in my case no driver's needed for installation on x99-e ws and 950 pro m.2 installer just see a drive straight away


that sounds awesome,but did your friend have win7?
and how do I integrate the unsigned drivers to my win7 dvd?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Yes integration of intel nvme driver
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990941
Then after installation install official samsung one
Or u can use rt7lite software to modificate iso as well http://www.rt7lite.com/


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nice. Went with the alpha cool stuff which is plated brass which is a total nightmare to work with. Looks like plated copper is the way to go. Looks great in your build and in general love how light shines off the metal. Think when I revise my loop will go with similar stuff to what you had. Did you have any trouble getting the fittings one and off?


Thanks. yes I love the shine when i turn on the lights also. and i have rgb so can play around with the colors and it gives a very different feel. I did have some issues with the snug fit of the fittings. The trick on copper or metal tubing would be to ensure that when bending to leave 2 cm too long pipe ends and when all bends are ready cut of those pieces as with the copper I used which is actually a bit too soft its extremely easy to damage the end slightly. Even a slight uneven area not even visible to the eye can get you in trouble with the outer ring on the fitting making it impossible to tighten the fitting. then what i also did was to ensure the tubes were very cold when putting them on to the fittings.

Am not yet finished as I still want to do the full waterloop also for the 980ti but will wait until I have one or two more


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> that sounds awesome,but did your friend have win7?
> and how do I integrate the unsigned drivers to my win7 dvd?


For the Win7 it depends on which version the dvd installer is if it will detect a nvme drive or not as with SP1 or SP2 a nvme driver was integrated (which is a file showing up as made in 2006 or so. Thats is the one that make my drive show as a SCSI drive. zlpw0ker make sure all files in the zip file i uploaded are in the same directory. The certificate file is included. thus dont try just using the inf and sys files as that wont work.


----------



## tomsonx1983

But u can see a cracks of platting couse its hard copper, found one maker of soft copper plated but hard to get in uk, they sell it in 5m coiled rolls in germany, its designed to bend central heating pipe, and plating dont crack


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> But u can see a cracks of platting couse its hard copper, found one maker of soft copper plated but hard to get in uk, they sell it in 5m coiled rolls in germany, its designed to bend central heating pipe, and plating dont crack


indeed I use the same its the soft one. just make sure the tubes are warm..when bending around 35- 40C. I was doing this just as a test but that cracked pipe is the most complex one as it has a dual bend making it frekin difficult


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> For the Win7 it depends on which version the dvd installer is if it will detect a nvme drive or not as with SP1 or SP2 a nvme driver was integrated (which is a file showing up as made in 2006 or so. Thats is the one that make my drive show as a SCSI drive. zlpw0ker make sure all files in the zip file i uploaded are in the same directory. The certificate file is included. thus dont try just using the inf and sys files as that wont work.


ohh so thats why my version of win7 doesnt work. It doesnt have SP2 integrated in the win7 dvd.
it shows as scsi for me to, do I get worse read and write speeds because of that?


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ohh so thats why my version of win7 doesnt work. It doesnt have SP2 integrated in the win7 dvd.
> it shows as scsi for me to, do I get worse read and write speeds because of that?


No it will work the same and with the same speed it tried it several times. Just make sure you once you are in windows download the latest samsung magician software package and you can do tests on speed. The 950 is sensitive more to heat than the driver and thus limits speeds when it get hot, which it does fast so it need a fan.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> No it will work the same and with the same speed it tried it several times. Just make sure you once you are in windows download the latest samsung magician software package and you can do tests on speed. The 950 is sensitive more to heat than the driver and thus limits speeds when it get hot, which it does fast so it need a fan.


Thanks
thing is tho,I have already been using my 950 pro for some days now,but I will download it and check the speeds.
I also have a fan inside my case that are blowing where the m.2 card is.
But I have also bought a pci-e adapter card so it can be less hot and not throttle,only thing is that my pc became laggy after I did some changes in bios.


----------



## zlpw0ker

so I did the magician test
Sequential Read: 2463
Sequential Write : 1558

tho the read was 37 mb/s less than advertised I think its pretty good results. And this test was ran after 4days 24/7 on.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> so I did the magician test
> Sequential Read: 2463
> Sequential Write : 1558
> 
> tho the read was 37 mb/s less than advertised I think its pretty good results. And this test was ran after 4days 24/7 on.


yes that sounds like a good result and it means it is set up correctly. It will be pure luck if you get it up to the full speed and that might have to do with a whole lot of other things than the 950 itself including all the stuff windows load up when starting. So enjoy the 950 and am glad you got it up and running.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> yes that sounds like a good result and it means it is set up correctly. It will be pure luck if you get it up to the full speed and that might have to do with a whole lot of other things than the 950 itself including all the stuff windows load up when starting. So enjoy the 950 and am glad you got it up and running.


ye,it sounds really good to me to.
There shouldnt be any other settings I need to change in bios in order to move the 950 to a pci-e card adapter and make it boot right?


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ye,it sounds really good to me to.
> There shouldnt be any other settings I need to change in bios in order to move the 950 to a pci-e card adapter and make it boot right?


I dont have a card like that so dont know. but once you test it out let us know


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> I dont have a card like that so dont know. but once you test it out let us know


Forgot to add these tho,are they good or bad?
Random Read IOPS: 202891
Random Write IOPS: 100152


----------



## Aristotelian

Do you guys think that this board will be refreshed for the Broadwell-E release? I'm building a new computer from the ground up, and this board seems to have the best features I can find. It's such a premium board, but I'd rather not have buyer's remorse and buy one now, to find that in Broadwell-E times Asus will be releasing a new flagship WS board.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aristotelian*
> 
> Do you guys think that this board will be refreshed for the Broadwell-E release? I'm building a new computer from the ground up, and this board seems to have the best features I can find. It's such a premium board, but I'd rather not have buyer's remorse and buy one now, to find that in Broadwell-E times Asus will be releasing a new flagship WS board.


Probably. I can imagine there being a new one with minor tweaks being released.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aristotelian*
> 
> Do you guys think that this board will be refreshed for the Broadwell-E release? I'm building a new computer from the ground up, and this board seems to have the best features I can find. It's such a premium board, but I'd rather not have buyer's remorse and buy one now, to find that in Broadwell-E times Asus will be releasing a new flagship WS board.


Maybe they will make a broadwell-e version of -E WS. I mean why wouldnt they?
Its the best board,in my opinion tho.It got loads features,lots of sata ports,m.2,7x pcie ports,PLX chips,xeon and ECC support aswel among others and got awesome look and feel.
but get the 3.1 version of it. I have it and I havent experienced any problems on the 3.1 version yet. Maybee I was lucky with this board.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

I'm so disappointed with battery life of this mobo. Only year had passed, but battery seems to be depleted. Turned off power by power cord from PSU, for only 10 minutes passed. Turned then on, PC starts and says Press F1 to get BIOS set up. BIOS settings were erased somehow. How could it possibly be, for there must be battery unit onboard to give power to BIOS so it could preserve its settings

Help me find where battery is located in this mobo and which brand should I buy and exchange one so to power for BIOS settings will never fail again


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aristotelian*
> 
> Do you guys think that this board will be refreshed for the Broadwell-E release? I'm building a new computer from the ground up, and this board seems to have the best features I can find. It's such a premium board, but I'd rather not have buyer's remorse and buy one now, to find that in Broadwell-E times Asus will be releasing a new flagship WS board.


I am waiting for Broadwell-E, but I decided to buy an _X99-E WS/USB 3.1_ now. My reasons are these:

I want the board for the 12 SATA ports. I don't want to wait for a possible refresh only to discover that they've reduced the number of SATA ports and then not be able to get hold of the older board because it's (possibly) been discontinued.
I'm planning a custom waterloop. If I wait for a possible refresh, I would then have to wait longer for waterblock(s) to be designed, prototyped, tested, manufactured and eventually released. And this is not a first choice board for waterblock manufacturers to develop products for. There aren't many WBs around for the _X99-E WS_ as it is. So by getting the current _X99-E WS/USB 3.1_, I can get a full cover block for it now. No waiting.


----------



## tomsonx1983

@ He1p1ess n00b
Hi its located in top right corner type cr2032


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> @ He1p1ess n00b
> Hi its located in top right corner type cr2032


Thanks. Am I the only one who experienced such bad battery behavior?

Anyone tried new 2009 BIOS version of 02/03/2016? "Improve system performance" only cited


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aristotelian*
> 
> Do you guys think that this board will be refreshed for the Broadwell-E release? I'm building a new computer from the ground up, and this board seems to have the best features I can find. It's such a premium board, but I'd rather not have buyer's remorse and buy one now, to find that in Broadwell-E times Asus will be releasing a new flagship WS board.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. I can imagine there being a new one with minor tweaks being released.
Click to expand...

I kinda sorta hope so. However, considering that ASUS cannot give me as definite answer on if the board is still being made and when it will be available again and @[email protected], ASUS' manufacturer rep here, has been completely ignoring my multiple PMs, I'm not so sure I want an another ASUS MOBO anymore if this is the kind of customer service I'm going to get.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *He1p1ess n00b*
> 
> Thanks. Am I the only one who experienced such bad battery behavior?
> 
> Anyone tried new 2009 BIOS version of 02/03/2016? "Improve system performance" only cited


Make my corsair dominator platinum 32gb 3000 kit stop working, may be beacouse they ar not on asus qvl, but they ar tested by corsair to work on that mobo, reverted to previous one, any way my mobo died recently and been replaced by asus few days ago


----------



## RCPMAD

Good Evening,

So it was that time to build a new PC so ordered the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 version of this motherboard. Now I am a bit confused about the PCIE lane configuration.

Here are other parts that I bought.

1 x 5960X - 40 Lanes
2 x 980Ti Classified - x16
2 x Intel 750 PCIe SSD - x4
1 x Samsung SM951 - x4

So by default the motherboard comes with 7 PCIE lanes and 1 M.2 slot. Now the manual says that M.2 is shared with PCI Express 3.0 x4 (PCIEx16_4 ???).

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/Manual/E10201_X99-E_WS_USB31_UM_WEB.pdf

7 x PCIE LANES


1 x M.2


Here is a picture of the IRQ assignments.



Now what I want to know is... will I be able to run my components at their full speed? I just realized in the manual that the M.2 shares the bandwidth with one PCIE and I cannot figure out which one it if and if it will affect my lane speeds. Made a scribble bellow to show how I intend to configure them.



GPU - RED
SSD - BLUE
M.2 - ORANGE

There will be no SATA drives.

Thoughts?


----------



## scanferr

I guess they are talking about lane 4?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Good Evening,
> 
> So it was that time to build a new PC so ordered the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 version of this motherboard. Now I am a bit confused about the PCIE lane configuration.
> 
> Here are other parts that I bought.
> 
> 1 x 5960X - 40 Lanes
> 2 x 980Ti Classified - x16
> 2 x Intel 750 PCIe SSD - x4
> 1 x Samsung SM951 - x4
> 
> So by default the motherboard comes with 7 PCIE lanes and 1 M.2 slot. Now the manual says that M.2 is shared with PCI Express 3.0 x4 (PCIEx16_4 ???).
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/Manual/E10201_X99-E_WS_USB31_UM_WEB.pdf
> 
> 7 x PCIE LANES
> 
> 
> 1 x M.2
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the IRQ assignments.
> 
> 
> 
> Now what I want to know is... will I be able to run my components at their full speed? I just realized in the manual that the M.2 shares the bandwidth with one PCIE and I cannot figure out which one it if and if it will affect my lane speeds. Made a scribble bellow to show how I intend to configure them.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU - RED
> SSD - BLUE
> M.2 - ORANGE
> 
> There will be no SATA drives.
> 
> Thoughts?


Runing gpus from slot 1 and 3 will take 16 lanes from cpu, they will run on same plx chip, i got same config, both gpu runing at x16, but prapobly at cost of lattency
Edit i run gpus from pcie 1 and 5 so assume that plx bridges will do the job anyway in your case


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Runing gpus from slot 1 and 3 will take 16 lanes from cpu, they will run on same plx chip, i got same config, both gpu runing at x16, but prapobly at cost of lattency
> Edit i run gpus from pcie 1 and 5 so assume that plx bridges will do the job anyway in your case


That is a weird way of running your config. The manual clearly says to run 1 and 3 for SLI for full x16 on both cards which is a total of x32. Unless I am looking at this the wrong way.

Even for quad SLI the mother board says it needs 40 lane cpu. But 4 SLI cards are 4 x16 = 64 lanes. There is a bit of conflict there... to fully support x64 lanes you would need dual xenons, something that the MB does not support.

I am having a brain fart right now...


----------



## tomsonx1983

Thats couse of ek bridge what i have, need to get new one, they still runs at 16x3.0 thats what for plx chips are


----------



## RCPMAD

Ok, after a bit of research I can run the GPUs at x16 each in SLI and the SSDs at x4 each in RAID 0. Now that's all 40 lanes used up. What I need to find out now is if the M.2 SSD needs a PCIE lane.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I think it will be no broblem to run that config, mostly if intel drives use only a 4 lanes each


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> I think it will be no broblem to run that config, mostly if intel drives use only a 4 lanes each


True and as long as the M.2 does not use PCIE lane I should be fine but it looks like it will not work as it will need x44 in total so it will force one of the gpu's to x8. Found an adapter for M.2 to SATA that I can test.


----------



## zlpw0ker

But doesnt the PLX chips help with pci lanes?
Anyone know how many pci lanes the chips actually give?


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> But doesnt the PLX chips help with pci lanes?
> Anyone know how many pci lanes the chips actually give?


A bit confused about what this PLX chip is... tomsonx1983 mentioned it too.


----------



## zlpw0ker

all I know about the PLX chips is that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> A bit confused about what this PLX chip is... tomsonx1983 mentioned it too.


all I know about PLX chips is that they are 2 chips and each of them "hosts" pci lanes that they give out when needed. You can buy a 5820k and still get x16 speed when quad pgu's, I think. Even if the cpu doesnt have 40 the remaining comes from the chips,so its kinda auto distributed.


----------



## Radox-0

I would love a proper explanation on PLX chips. Way I understand them is they are essentially function as very fast switches. So if you get to a stage you are using the PLX chip,one device sends and receives information, then the next device and so on. As it switches very fast however there is no real noticeable impact.

I believe there are a pair on the board to the left of the PCH with each capable of creating 24 lanes each, so 48 lanes in.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> But doesnt the PLX chips help with pci lanes?
> Anyone know how many pci lanes the chips actually give?


0

They are mere tools to force full 16 lanes on any slot. Thus when you have 40+ lanes, quadro cards and other stuff are not constrained. They might have also some cache to help with burst of data, but that would depend on each chip's internals. (When I last time looked into that, I found they need 10 W of power just to do that, and because nobody could tell me about expected reliability of PLX chip, and what would happen when it fails, I concluded I'd rather get something without it. Even when WS-E has awesomely looking heatsinks, and I need large heatsink area compatible with high heat, low airflow.)


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> 0
> 
> They are mere tools to force full 16 lanes on any slot. Thus when you have 40+ lanes, quadro cards and other stuff are not constrained. They might have also some cache to help with burst of data, but that would depend on each chip's internals. (When I last time looked into that, I found they need 10 W of power just to do that, and because nobody could tell me about expected reliability of PLX chip, and what would happen when it fails, I concluded I'd rather get something without it. Even when WS-E has awesomely looking heatsinks, and I need large heatsink area compatible with high heat, low airflow.)


thanks for the explanation,luckily I got the 5930k which has enough pci lanes for what I have on the pci slots.


----------



## ocvn

New with this board. Change from Godlike to it because i need M2 for my 750. Someone can help me to answer: Can we ran nvidia surround in sli/triple sli or quad sli? With the previous Z9PE it didnt work.
Thanks


----------



## RCPMAD

Can anyone confirm that this PLX chip is actually allowing more than 40 PCIE lanes at the same time on this motherboard? I cannot see it anywhere on their manual or their website page.


----------



## Tenacious--M

I'm looking at purchasing the 3.1 version of this board. In researching I have read lots of comments stating numerous RMA issues on Asus X99 boards. I'm wondering if that's still true?

The only other two boards I'm considering are the MSI Godlike Carbon and the Asrock x99 WS /10g.

Would you still recommend the Asus over them? If not what board do you recommend in place of this one?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenacious--M*
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing the 3.1 version of this board. In researching I have read lots of comments stating numerous RMA issues on Asus X99 boards. I'm wondering if that's still true?
> 
> The only other two boards I'm considering are the MSI Godlike Carbon and the Asrock x99 WS /10g.
> 
> Would you still recommend the Asus over them? If not what board do you recommend in place of this one?


Have you read this entire thread? if not I advice you to read this entire thread and make up your mind. But this board is most certainly the best among x99 boards, it doesnt have big focus on OC and aesthetics much,its plain black almost with very nice colours, Im looking at you asus Deluxe or r5e.
I have the 3.1 version of this board myself,and I havent noticed any problems with it yet.everything works well and stable. I have been running sw that takes up memory and cpu power and basically had them on for 4-5days without any bsod or pc freeze or error messages.

But I dont know if you are gonna OC, if so I cant answer that. I have read that many that have OC have encountered stability problems,but some have made it work 24/7 stable aswell.


----------



## Tenacious--M

I would like to OC but I'm a novice and its not my main goal. Stability and longevity are my main goal, although I have read it's a decent OC board.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Have you read this entire thread? if not I advice you to read this entire thread and make up your mind. But this board is most certainly the best among x99 boards, it doesnt have big focus on OC and aesthetics much,its plain black almost with very nice colours, Im looking at you asus Deluxe or r5e.
> I have the 3.1 version of this board myself,and I havent noticed any problems with it yet.everything works well and stable. I have been running sw that takes up memory and cpu power and basically had them on for 4-5days without any bsod or pc freeze or error messages.
> 
> But I dont know if you are gonna OC, if so I cant answer that. I have read that many that have OC have encountered stability problems,but some have made it work 24/7 stable aswell.


I intend to do some OC too as my whole system will be WC. I will also run the system 24/7 so I do not intend to do extreme OC but will be very happy if I can get 4.5GHz stable.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenacious--M*
> 
> I would like to OC but I'm a novice and its not my main goal. Stability and longevity are my main goal, although I have read it's a decent OC board.


Im not a OC myself,but I wanted the option to be there myself. But you can use AI Suite 3 Auto Tune option if you dont know much of OC.
The settings that auto tunes option sets for you when you OC is stable settings,but you have to have a nice cooling system tho.
And remember if your going for this board that the form factor is SSI CEB and its bigger than most ATX boards,but get a case that supports E-ATX. That should do it. I bought Fractal Design XL R2 and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that this PLX chip is actually allowing more than 40 PCIE lanes at the same time on this motherboard? I cannot see it anywhere on their manual or their website page.


It will show as more then 40 PCI-E lanes. Each chip provides 24 lanes and with two of them you effectively get 48 Extra lanes (someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong). Of course they in reality they are switches but react fast enough that it behaves as extra lanes.

It does show up as providing more lanes as my daily rig with 3 way SLI (did I should say as one of the TX's was KIA) shows them all at x 16 lanes going to the GPU's. Even with my 5960x one of the GPU's would be showing as x 8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tenacious--M*
> 
> I would like to OC but I'm a novice and its not my main goal. Stability and longevity are my main goal, although I have read it's a decent OC board.


Not used many other boards but its proving stable and fine for myself. 1.3 volts for a daily 4.6 Ghz no issue on my 5960x and can go to 4.8 Ghz for benching. But I expect that at this level its down to the chip itself in how stable it is when it comes to OC'ing I would pick this over the other boards, if only because it looks awesome


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> It will show as more then 40 PCI-E lanes. Each chip provides 24 lanes and with two of them you effectively get 48 Extra lanes (someone feel free to correct me if I am wrong). Of course they in reality they are switches but react fast enough that it behaves as extra lanes.
> 
> It does show up as providing more lanes as my daily rig with 3 way SLI (did I should say as one of the TX's was KIA) shows them all at x 16 lanes going to the GPU's. Even with my 5960x one of the GPU's would be showing as x 8
> Not used many other boards but its proving stable and fine for myself. 1.3 volts for a daily 4.6 Ghz no issue on my 5960x and can go to 4.8 Ghz for benching. But I expect that at this level its down to the chip itself in how stable it is when it comes to OC'ing I would pick this over the other boards, if only because it looks awesome


Got it... so stats wise for you it shows x16/x16/x8 right and the PLX allows for fast switching that it runs at "x16"?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Got it... so stats wise for you it shows x16/x16/x8 right and the PLX allows for fast switching that it runs at "x16"?


im not him
but ye,the plx makes it go 16x16x16x


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Got it... so stats wise for you it shows x16/x16/x8 right and the PLX allows for fast switching that it runs at "x16"?


Nope it shows as 16 / 16 / 16 on all three gpus. what I was trying to say, although I wrote it terribly, was it shows up as x16 on all the gpus thanks to the plx chips. On a normal board with (without the chips) 1 of the Titan x's would show at least as x8 as a result of the 40 lanes on the CPU.


----------



## wirk

Guys, the topic of PCIe lanes and PLX chips has been minced in another era of this thread for example here and here. Briefly there are 40 PCIe lanes. 32=2x16 of them of them are directed to the two PLX chips, each PLX chip is multiplexing 16 lanes twice so the total number of PCIe lanes going to the PCIe slots appears to be 64 where they are allocated in 16 lanes for the first slot and 8 lanes each for the remaining 6 slots, they can also be allocated into 4x16 lanes for slots 1,3,5,7.

Note that this leaves 40-32=8 lanes which are not used by the slots. These lanes are used for other fast devices, 4 are used by the M.2 slot. The lanes used by the PCIe slots and the M.2 slot are thus completely separated.

Note also that it has absolutely no significance if GPUs are running in the PCIe 3.0x16, x8, or x4 mode. The traffic is much lower than the capacity of the bus with those lanes.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Guys, the topic of PCIe lanes and PLX chips has been minced in another era of this thread for example here and here. Briefly there are 40 PCIe lanes. 32=2x16 of them of them are directed to the two PLX chips, each PLX chip is multiplexing 16 lanes twice so the total number of PCIe lanes going to the PCIe slots appears to be 64 where they are allocated in 16 lanes for the first slot and 8 lanes each for the remaining 6 slots, they can also be allocated into 4x16 lanes for slots 1,3,5,7.
> 
> Note that this leaves 40-32=8 lanes which are not used by the slots. These lanes are used for other fast devices, 4 are used by the M.2 slot. The lanes used by the PCIe slots and the M.2 slot are thus completely separated.
> 
> Note also that it has absolutely no significance if GPUs are running in the PCIe 3.0x16, x8, or x4 mode. The traffic is much lower than the capacity of the bus with those lanes.


Thanks for the links. Was hoping some proper details / clarification would be forthcoming on the topic.

True on the gpus, but does look boss seeing them all at x 16. Yes I am sad like that


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nope it shows as 16 / 16 / 16 on all three gpus. what I was trying to say, although I wrote it terribly, was it shows up as x16 on all the gpus thanks to the plx chips. On a normal board with (without the chips) 1 of the Titan x's would show at least as x8 as a result of the 40 lanes on the CPU.


Thanks, it makes much more sense now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> im not him
> but ye,the plx makes it go 16x16x16x


Sorry that was my mistake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Guys, the topic of PCIe lanes and PLX chips has been minced in another era of this thread for example here and here. Briefly there are 40 PCIe lanes. 32=2x16 of them of them are directed to the two PLX chips, each PLX chip is multiplexing 16 lanes twice so the total number of PCIe lanes going to the PCIe slots appears to be 64 where they are allocated in 16 lanes for the first slot and 8 lanes each for the remaining 6 slots, they can also be allocated into 4x16 lanes for slots 1,3,5,7.
> 
> Note that this leaves 40-32=8 lanes which are not used by the slots. These lanes are used for other fast devices, 4 are used by the M.2 slot. The lanes used by the PCIe slots and the M.2 slot are thus completely separated.
> 
> Note also that it has absolutely no significance if GPUs are running in the PCIe 3.0x16, x8, or x4 mode. The traffic is much lower than the capacity of the bus with those lanes.


Thanks your answer pretty much nailed it.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Like wirk said plx on ws are up to 5 slot pcie switch/multiplexer bi directional for up to 48 lanes so in this config 3 slot input/output its used per plx so each of bridges can handle 48 lanes including cpu as input so 32 lanes of output for each bridge in total for end device in that case 4 pciex slots 1,3,5,7 other slots are supported by last 8 free lanes of cpu for slots like m.2, and u have another 8 lanes supported by x99 chipset it self for sata controlers usb controlers etc but only gen 2 due to its limitation


----------



## Poppapete

We all like to have our cards runs at X16 as this board will support SLI X16 but as has been shown in most games even with 4K there is no noticeable difference in performance with more lanes. Where X16 is important is CAD programs, video processing and complex mathematical calculations. But we just feel better if our expensive GPU's are running at X16


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> We all like to have our cards runs at X16 as this board will support SLI X16 but as has been shown in most games even with 4K there is no noticeable difference in performance with more lanes. Where X16 is important is CAD programs, video processing and complex mathematical calculations. But we just feel better if our expensive GPU's are running at X16


I do a lot of forensic research, reason why I am building a hybrid workstation that I can play games and do my work on.


----------



## Poppapete

For those who want to understand the PLX chips and relationship with lanes please read this review which has been mentioned elsewhere in this thread but was the best of many reviews when the board was originally released in 3.0 version.

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/reviews/hardware/motherboards/33768-reviewed-asus-x99-e-ws-intel-x99-motherboard.html?start=1


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> For those who want to understand the PLX chips and relationship with lanes please read this review which has been mentioned elsewhere in this thread but was the best of many reviews when the board was originally released in 3.0 version.
> 
> Whats about latency ?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> For those who want to understand the PLX chips and relationship with lanes please read this review which has been mentioned elsewhere in this thread but was the best of many reviews when the board was originally released in 3.0 version.
> 
> Whats about latency ?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting question. I would assume that (especially with 3 cards) latency would be less at X16 than X8. The question is, would it be noticeable? Don't know the answer!
Click to expand...


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Like wirk said plx on ws are up to 5 slot pcie switch/multiplexer bi directional for up to 48 lanes so in this config 3 slot input/output its used per plx so each of bridges can handle 48 lanes including cpu as input so 32 lanes of output for each bridge in total for end device in that case 4 pciex slots 1,3,5,7 other slots are supported by last 8 free lanes of cpu for slots like m.2, and u have another 8 lanes supported by x99 chipset it self for sata controlers usb controlers etc but only gen 2 due to its limitation


I am not very clear what you say. This picture explains it all. Each PLX chip has 16 PCIe inputs which it multiplexes twice. The multiplexed PCIe lanes are linked to the slots. Automatic detection mechanism detects cards in the slots and allocates lanes depending on the slot occupation. First slot is always x16, other slots can be x16 or x8 depending if they are primary slots and if the neighbouring slot is occupied or not. The M.2 slot has nothing to do with the PLX chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> We all like to have our cards runs at X16 as this board will support SLI X16 but as has been shown in most games even with 4K there is no noticeable difference in performance with more lanes. Where X16 is important is CAD programs, video processing and complex mathematical calculations. But we just feel better if our expensive GPU's are running at X16


Regarding gaming you can see here results showing there is no impact whatsoever of the PCIe bus width on performance, even the PCIe 3.0x4 is more than enough. This is obvious since gaming is at present limited by the basic software model of DX11 in which single core communicates with single GPU at a time. This may change with the DX12 in which multiple cores can communicatw with multiple GPUs at a time but it remains to be seen how this will be implemented, it is rather doubtful that full 3.0x16 bus will be pushed to its limits any time soon.

For the GPU computing it is harder to tell anything since performance will depend on the type of applications and the number of cards used. But filling the PCIe 3.0x8 bus is quite a task, filling PCIe 3.0x16 is not very likely with typical number of cards. Intel Xeon Phi computing card is known to able to fill the PCIe 2.0x8 and benefiting from 2.0x16 but this is still 2x less than 3.0x16.

About latency do not worry, PLX chips latency is in the range of nanoseconds. They are very fast and expensive chips, they seem to be always at work in the mobo consuming electricity and dissipating heat. Thus, if you are not intending to use significant number of slots at high data rate, this mobo makes no sense.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> I dont have a card like that so dont know. but once you test it out let us know


Hey,havent had the time to install the 950 pro to a pcie-adapter card yet,but now I have.

I had to change some options to make it fast or close to what I had before. Changes below

After many changes in bios to boot to check speeds on samsung Magician I found that you actually only have enable OS Type - Other OS.

I did experiment with
Boot from PCIE/PCI Expansion devices - uefi driver first
PCIEX16_3 Link speed - Gen3
PCI Speed - Gen2
OS Type - Other OS

After experiment:
Boot from PCIE/PCI Expansion devices - legacy only
PCIEX16_3 Link speed - Auto
PCI speed - Auto
OS Type - Other OS

I have Fury X on PCIEX16_1
and the 950 pro with pci-e adapter card on pci-e slot 3

I do experience some lag when I write on my keyboard
I will see how the 950 pro is tomorrow from a cold boot.

I ran the test at magician and got:
Sequential Read: 2495
Sequential Write: 1534
Random Read IOPS: 194122
Random Write IOPS: 94317

I will do further testing this weekend.

edit: I changed all the settings to default and now the 950 pro have booted without any settings changed, like it was before I started. I dont know why I couldnt do this in the beginning.I did experience some keyboard freezes when I started guild wars last night and I couldnt do much either.
But now I dont have that problem in guild wars.

It seems I got some boost in the overall when I benchmarked on magician,see below
Seq Read: 2488
Seq Write: 1538
Random Read IOPS: 211851
Random Write IOPS: 100965

I will try and put the pci-e card adapter with the 950 pro in pci-e slot 7 this weekend to see if it makes any difference. Im only saying this because when I had the 950 pro in the m.2 slot it seemed to have throttled and whenever I was watching a movie there would be this invisible line,but you could clearly see it.
I hope I dont see this problem now.

Edit2: I noticed that I still have this problem in guild wars and sometimes when I write on forums or type on my keyboard.
Im not sure what is causing this, Im gonna try and put my pci-e adapter card further away from my gpu. Just in case.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Hey,havent had the time to install the 950 pro to a pcie-adapter card yet,but now I have.
> 
> I had to change some options to make it fast or close to what I had before. Changes below
> 
> After many changes in bios to boot to check speeds on samsung Magician I found that you actually only have enable OS Type - Other OS.
> 
> I did experiment with
> Boot from PCIE/PCI Expansion devices - uefi driver first
> PCIEX16_3 Link speed - Gen3
> PCI Speed - Gen2
> OS Type - Other OS
> 
> After experiment:
> Boot from PCIE/PCI Expansion devices - legacy only
> PCIEX16_3 Link speed - Auto
> PCI speed - Auto
> OS Type - Other OS
> 
> I have Fury X on PCIEX16_1
> and the 950 pro with pci-e adapter card on pci-e slot 3
> 
> I do experience some lag when I write on my keyboard
> I will see how the 950 pro is tomorrow from a cold boot.
> 
> I ran the test at magician and got:
> Sequential Read: 2495
> Sequential Write: 1534
> Random Read IOPS: 194122
> Random Write IOPS: 94317
> 
> I will do further testing this weekend.
> 
> edit: I changed all the settings to default and now the 950 pro have booted without any settings changed, like it was before I started. I dont know why I couldnt do this in the beginning.I did experience some keyboard freezes when I started guild wars last night and I couldnt do much either.
> But now I dont have that problem in guild wars.
> 
> It seems I got some boost in the overall when I benchmarked on magician,see below
> Seq Read: 2488
> Seq Write: 1538
> Random Read IOPS: 211851
> Random Write IOPS: 100965
> 
> I will try and put the pci-e card adapter with the 950 pro in pci-e slot 7 this weekend to see if it makes any difference. Im only saying this because when I had the 950 pro in the m.2 slot it seemed to have throttled and whenever I was watching a movie there would be this invisible line,but you could clearly see it.
> I hope I dont see this problem now.
> 
> Edit2: I noticed that I still have this problem in guild wars and sometimes when I write on forums or type on my keyboard.
> Im not sure what is causing this, Im gonna try and put my pci-e adapter card further away from my gpu. Just in case.


Hi, I would have tried putting the 950 in the PCIEX16_4 since that is the one that have an internal configuration sharing with the M.2 port which you are not using. the ports 1,3,5,7 are the primary ones for SLI/ crossfire configurations. I am sure all logic interms of speed and lane speed says there should be no difference but to avoid any potential unusual behaviour it would be my best bet. Which is similar to what I did in my old machine using RAIDRX PCIE SSD and a configuration of one or 2 GT 780ti 's


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Hi, I would have tried putting the 950 in the PCIEX16_4 since that is the one that have an internal configuration sharing with the M.2 port which you are not using. the ports 1,3,5,7 are the primary ones for SLI/ crossfire configurations. I am sure all logic interms of speed and lane speed says there should be no difference but to avoid any potential unusual behaviour it would be my best bet. Which is similar to what I did in my old machine using RAIDRX PCIE SSD and a configuration of one or 2 GT 780ti 's


So wirk said that the M.2 has direct PCIE access to the CPU out of the 8 dedicated ones to the chip set and does not use the PCIE lanes. Now you are saying that the M.2 is shared with the fourth PCIE lane. Which one is it then?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Hi, I would have tried putting the 950 in the PCIEX16_4 since that is the one that have an internal configuration sharing with the M.2 port which you are not using. the ports 1,3,5,7 are the primary ones for SLI/ crossfire configurations. I am sure all logic interms of speed and lane speed says there should be no difference but to avoid any potential unusual behaviour it would be my best bet. Which is similar to what I did in my old machine using RAIDRX PCIE SSD and a configuration of one or 2 GT 780ti 's


thanks for the tip man,ill move it down a slot later today and ill see how it performs.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> So wirk said that the M.2 has direct PCIE access to the CPU out of the 8 dedicated ones to the chip set and does not use the PCIE lanes. Now you are saying that the M.2 is shared with the fourth PCIE lane. Which one is it then?


Hi, I only go by what I have read in the manuals and tried out in the past. Manual Page 3 last chapter M.2 port share bandwidht with the PCIE 3.0_ 4 slot. The ports 1,3,5,7 are optimised for SLI Quad.Crossfire Quad. Some ports are sharing IRQ and others might not be sharing with the same ports. I assume the reasoning I have is similar to why ASUS in the same manual advices one to use DIMM_D1 slot if only using one memory stick.. would it not have been more logical to use DIMM_A1 ??? as first in sequence or DIMM_D2 which is closest to CPU?

The problem is trying to decifer the manual as you will read about the M.2 and PCIE in atleast 10 different places and the particular information is like a footnote on the least likely page to read when actually configuring the setup.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Hi, I only go by what I have read in the manuals and tried out in the past. Manual Page 3 last chapter M.2 port share bandwidht with the PCIE 3.0_ 4 slot. The ports 1,3,5,7 are optimised for SLI Quad.Crossfire Quad. Some ports are sharing IRQ and others might not be sharing with the same ports. I assume the reasoning I have is similar to why ASUS in the same manual advices one to use DIMM_D1 slot if only using one memory stick.. would it not have been more logical to use DIMM_A1 ??? as first in sequence or DIMM_D2 which is closest to CPU?
> 
> The problem is trying to decifer the manual as you will read about the M.2 and PCIE in atleast 10 different places and the particular information is like a footnote on the least likely page to read when actually configuring the setup.


Actually this is what the manual says.



So I say it is very ambiguous.


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Actually this is what the manual says.
> 
> 
> 
> So I say it is very ambiguous.


Indeed and I read it as a typo when comparing with other manuls from Asus. As said I used a RAIDRX express SSD PCIE 2 years ago and had issues when putting it in ports that would otherwise be used by SLI confirugrations. It worked most of the time but had some peculiarities.

So the way forward if you have strange lags like was mentioned by zlpw0ker.... try another port than the PCIE_3 port....


----------



## camroncamera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gambaholic*
> 
> Hi Brad,
> I tried both UEFI and BIOS and had the same issue. I've installed Win 7 about a dozen times trying different things. In the end I just decided to not use RAID for now. Can you tell me if you see your drive listed in the NVMe Configuration submenu of the Advanced tab?
> 
> I have 2 NVMe drives installed (one in the M.2 slot and one via PCIe 4x adapter) and neither of them shows up in that particular submenu. They only show up in the boot options. During my trouble shooting I remember there was at least one instance that I experienced what you mentioned in regards to the M.2 drive still being listed as a bootable device but it wouldn't boot to it. I even got the OS installed on the M.2 drive AND had the RAID 0 setup and working once. I was even able to reboot once but the second time I rebooted the M.2 drive was gone again. After that I gave up because I was sure it wasn't user error at that point. The BIOS definitely needs some updated NVMe support.


Hi everyone, I have my Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 up and running. Here is my setup:

OS: Windows 10 x64 Professional
Motherboard: Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 with the latest 2006 UEFI BIOS update
Processor: Intel i7 5930K (running stable at 3.50 GHz, have not yet tried overclocking)
RAM: G.Skill 4x 16GB 3200 (running stable at 2133MHz, have not yet tried overclocking)
System Drive: M.2 Samsung 950 Pro 512GB, successfully running NVMe mode (I think)
Secondary Drive (also bootable) SATA3 SSD Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
Optical Drive: Pioneer BDR-209M
Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce 6GB (have not yet tried overclocking)
Processor Cooler: Corsair H110i GT Hydro
Power Supply: Corsair HX1000i
Case: Corsair 750D Airflow Edition

I had a hard time trying to install Windows on the the M.2 950 Pro. I eventually loaded Win10 to the Samsung 850 Pro SSD, got it to boot, then used Samsung software to successfully clone the installation over to the M.2 Samsung 950 Pro. After that I placed Windows Boot Manager at the top of the Boot Priority List in the UEFI and the M.2 950 Pro now boots into Windows successfully.

At this point, I am attempting to create a RAID 1 Mirrored Volume with a brand new pair of HGST Deskstar NAS 4TB disks. This volume is intended for storage only and is not intended to be a boot disk. The disks are plugged into Intel x99 SATA6G_1 and SATA6G_2 motherboard connectors (the Samsung 850 Pro SSD is plugged into the Intel x99 SATA6G_5 connector, the Blu-Ray optical drive is plugged into ASMedia SATA6G_E1 connector).

The Asus Motherboard Manual section 5-2 states to enter the UEFI > Advanced > PCH Storage Configuration > SATA Controller Mode Selection set to RAID Mode, Save & Exit and then to press Cntrl + I (Or is that Cntrl + L ?) during POST to enter Intel Rapid Storage Technology ROM Utility to set up RAID volumes. The manual depicts a simple RAID setup interface, but for me trying to enter this Intel RST ROM just makes the system hang on the Asus bootup splash screen. EDIT: Cntrl + I has no effect (Windows boots normally), and Cntl + L is where things hang on the splash screen.

My Plan B was to download the Intel Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) RAID Driver (https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver?product=55005) but wasn't really sure what to do with the unzipped drivers. My Plan C was loading the full RST installer with Windows user interface, which starts up fine and recognized my new, unformatted disks. However, when I started the RAID 1 volume creation, it fails with the message "An unknown error occurred during the volume creation process. Please try creating the volume again." Which of course I tried a few times with the same results.

Plan D was to initialize the disks with Windows Disk Management. I was even able to successfully create a (software managed) mirrored pair with this utility. I suspected that the Intel utility might have an easier time if the disks were already paired, but I got the same error result when the Intel RAID utility ran again and broke up the pair upon another attempt.

I could be misunderstanding, but my impression is that using the Intel Rapid Storage Technology utility in combination with the motherboard X99 chipset to manage the RAID 1 volume is superior to a simple Windows-generated mirrored volume. It's been many years since my last PC build, and I never had good luck with RAID 1 back in the Windows XP era.

Just now I reformatted the two 4 GB disks into single drives (F: and G and it seems as though they can operate without trouble as individual drives. The SATA Controller Mode Selection is still set to RAID Mode in the UEFI.

I might try the RAID 1 volume creation once more with the Intel utility but I expect the same results.

Wondering if there is another UEFI setting that needs changed to get this RAID 1 volume created, or if the M.2 drive is interfering with the process as mentioned in the Win7 installation quoted above.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camroncamera*
> 
> Hi everyone, I have my Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 up and running. Here is my setup:
> 
> OS: Windows 10 x64 Professional
> Motherboard: Asus x99-E WS USB 3.1 with the latest 2006 UEFI BIOS update
> Processor: Intel i7 5930K (running stable at 3.50 GHz, have not yet tried overclocking)
> RAM: G.Skill 4x 16GB 3200 (running stable at 2133MHz, have not yet tried overclocking)
> System Drive: M.2 Samsung 950 Pro 512GB, successfully running NVMe mode (I think)
> Secondary Drive (also bootable) SATA3 SSD Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
> Optical Drive: Pioneer BDR-209M
> Video Card: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti Xtreme Gaming Windforce 6GB (have not yet tried overclocking)
> Processor Cooler: Corsair H110i GT Hydro
> Power Supply: Corsair HX1000i
> Case: Corsair 750D Airflow Edition
> 
> I had a hard time trying to install Windows on the the M.2 950 Pro. I eventually loaded Win10 to the Samsung 850 Pro SSD, got it to boot, then used Samsung software to successfully clone the installation over to the M.2 Samsung 950 Pro. After that I placed Windows Boot Manager at the top of the Boot Priority List in the UEFI and the M.2 950 Pro now boots into Windows successfully.
> 
> At this point, I am attempting to create a RAID 1 Mirrored Volume with a brand new pair of HGST Deskstar NAS 4TB disks. This volume is intended for storage only and is not intended to be a boot disk. The disks are plugged into Intel x99 SATA6G_1 and SATA6G_2 motherboard connectors (the Samsung 850 Pro SSD is plugged into the Intel x99 SATA6G_5 connector, the Blu-Ray optical drive is plugged into ASMedia SATA6G_E1 connector).
> 
> The Asus Motherboard Manual section 5-2 states to enter the UEFI > Advanced > PCH Storage Configuration > SATA Controller Mode Selection set to RAID Mode, Save & Exit and then to press Cntrl + I (Or is that Cntrl + L ?) during POST to enter Intel Rapid Storage Technology ROM Utility to set up RAID volumes. The manual depicts a simple RAID setup interface, but for me trying to enter this Intel RST ROM just makes the system hang on the Asus bootup splash screen. EDIT: Cntrl + I has no effect (Windows boots normally), and Cntl + L is where things hang on the splash screen.
> 
> My Plan B was to download the Intel Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST) RAID Driver (https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver?product=55005) but wasn't really sure what to do with the unzipped drivers. My Plan C was loading the full RST installer with Windows user interface, which starts up fine and recognized my new, unformatted disks. However, when I started the RAID 1 volume creation, it fails with the message "An unknown error occurred during the volume creation process. Please try creating the volume again." Which of course I tried a few times with the same results.
> 
> Plan D was to initialize the disks with Windows Disk Management. I was even able to successfully create a (software managed) mirrored pair with this utility. I suspected that the Intel utility might have an easier time if the disks were already paired, but I got the same error result when the Intel RAID utility ran again and broke up the pair upon another attempt.
> 
> I could be misunderstanding, but my impression is that using the Intel Rapid Storage Technology utility in combination with the motherboard X99 chipset to manage the RAID 1 volume is superior to a simple Windows-generated mirrored volume. It's been many years since my last PC build, and I never had good luck with RAID 1 back in the Windows XP era.
> 
> Just now I reformatted the two 4 GB disks into single drives (F: and G and it seems as though they can operate without trouble as individual drives. The SATA Controller Mode Selection is still set to RAID Mode in the UEFI.
> 
> I might try the RAID 1 volume creation once more with the Intel utility but I expect the same results.
> 
> Wondering if there is another UEFI setting that needs changed to get this RAID 1 volume created, or if the M.2 drive is interfering with the process as mentioned in the Win7 installation quoted above.


Software RAID has come a long way and in many scenarios it is superior to hardware RAID.

If you want to use the RST tech for hardware RAID you need to boot into the RST when the mobo is initializing. I think it is CTRL+L at boot time? I do not remember exactly... then create the RAID from there. You will also need the RAID controller drivers to be able to see the new virtual container.

Do not create hardware RAID through the windows desktop RST software. Might as well use the Windows 10 storage pools which has LVM and you can also reinstall windows later and still see the software RAID as the configuration is saved on the disk.


----------



## camroncamera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Software RAID has come a long way and in many scenarios it is superior to hardware RAID.
> 
> If you want to use the RST tech for hardware RAID you need to boot into the RST when the mobo is initializing. I think it is CTRL+L at boot time? I do not remember exactly... then create the RAID from there. You will also need the RAID controller drivers to be able to see the new virtual container.
> 
> Do not create hardware RAID through the windows desktop RST software. Might as well use the Windows 10 storage pools which has LVM and you can also reinstall windows later and still see the software RAID as the configuration is saved on the disk.


Thank you for your informative reply. If Cntl + L is the correct two-finger salute, then that is what causes the hang on the splash screen. I was also wondering if there is a chance that the RST ROM is loading, but is hidden or not being properly displayed on my monitor. It's a large Dell UP3216Q connected to the video card via DisplayPort. I think I tried HDMI connection instead but it still hung on the splash screen.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camroncamera*
> 
> Thank you for your informative reply. If Cntl + L is the correct two-finger salute, then that is what causes the hang on the splash screen. I was also wondering if there is a chance that the RST ROM is loading, but is hidden or not being properly displayed on my monitor. It's a large Dell UP3216Q connected to the video card via DisplayPort. I think I tried HDMI connection instead but it still hung on the splash screen.


Can't remember exactly which but... CTRL+L or CTRL+I. your monitor connectivity should not matter you prob have the checks disabled or hidden at boot in the BIOS.


----------



## camroncamera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Can't remember exactly which but... CTRL+L or CTRL+I. your monitor connectivity should not matter you prob have the checks disabled or hidden at boot in the BIOS.


For the life of me I couldn't get the Cntl+I / Cntl+L to work. I dug around the UEFI some more looking for hidden or disabled checks and lookie what I found here haha:



EDIT: RAID 1 successful creation via Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver in the Asus UEFI BIOS. Disk array initialization and format successfully completed with Windows Disk Management.

Thanks for inspiring me to look a little harder at my BIOS. Definitely a case where RTFM did not help me as much as I would have liked


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camroncamera*
> 
> For the life of me I couldn't get the Cntl+I / Cntl+L to work. I dug around the UEFI some more looking for hidden or disabled checks and lookie what I found here haha:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: RAID 1 successful creation via Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver in the Asus UEFI BIOS. Disk array initialization and format successfully completed with Windows Disk Management.
> 
> Thanks for inspiring me to look a little harder at my BIOS. Definitely a case where RTFM did not help me as much as I would have liked


That is definitely interesting. So they implemented it as part of the UEFI BIOS now. That is really sweet.

Haha I was right... I was talking about the ROM utility.

Page 163...

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/Manual/E10201_X99-E_WS_USB31_UM_WEB.pdf

This is a... Asus FixTFM moment!!!


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I would love a proper explanation on PLX chips. Way I understand them is they are essentially function as very fast switches. So if you get to a stage you are using the PLX chip,one device sends and receives information, then the next device and so on. As it switches very fast however there is no real noticeable impact.


There is a lot of talk on line about the PLX PEX-8747 chips, most of it confusing. PLX Technology has been very vague about what the chips do and how they do it. No one is absolutely certain about this, but they appear to be multiplexing switches that create virtual PCIe lanes permitting more than one signal to use a lane via fast switching. The product brief is linked on this page: http://www.avagotech.com/products/pcie-switches-bridges/pcie-switches/pex8747. That's as much as I've been able to find, aside from speculation.

Many users are concerned about latency. PLX writes about 100 ns of latency, but only in the context of cut-through switching, and they don't situate it on a scale. Latencies can accumulate. I'd like to see it expressed differently: 100 ns per something. If they mean an additional 100 ns per 2048-byte packet switched, some users could be disappointed. Simple arithmetic shows that latency could increase by 0.40 ms per second per slot with full PCIe bandwidth. It sounds trivial if you think about one second only, but with some work loads that could add up.

So a tiny bit of arithmetic: Each slot is capable of 8GB/s, and each packet is a maximum of 2,048 bytes. 8,000,000 ÷ 2,048 = 3,906 packets per second per slot. 3906 packets x 100 ns = 390,600 ns, or 0.39 ms per slot per second.

So the worst case with large packets is a maximum of about 40 ms of latency per second per slot, which could be noticeable on a workstation, depending on what you're doing. For a desktop PC or gaming rig, it would be absolutely meaningless.

However, what happens if/when the packets are a lot smaller? And how do the chips affect flow control? And what about data buffering/coalescing, etc? No word on any of that.

The product brief is a sales pitch, so naturally it's going to emphasize things like cut-through switching, message-signaled interrupts, etc, and omit issues that might give us second thoughts.

PLX Technology has done a poor job of communicating with users, which invites speculation that they've chosen to be vague in hope of concealing some disappointing fact. The chips are switches; they're almost certainly going to add latency and hide it behind increased parallelism. Similar to CPU hyperthreading, which does the same thing.

But as with hyperthreading, I suppose it's possible to see a latency advantage in some situations. For example, when the CPU is lightly to moderately loaded, HT only adds latency and should be avoided. But when it's nearly maxed out, HT can reduce wait times enough for a net improvement in overall latency (although each individual process will still take 35% longer to execute), so long as the application scales properly. So maybe, total latency in the PCIe "network" can be reduced when the system is under a heavy load. Maybe.

The fact is, PLX has not published enough information with enough detail for us to judge the product. That's all I meant to illustrate here.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> So wirk said that the M.2 has direct PCIE access to the CPU out of the 8 dedicated ones to the chip set and does not use the PCIE lanes. Now you are saying that the M.2 is shared with the fourth PCIE lane. Which one is it then?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Indeed and I read it as a typo when comparing with other manuls from Asus.


What is written in the manual seems to be chinespeak converted into English







. There are many cases of mobos where the M.2 slot is shared but then it is shared with a PCIe 3.0x4 slot. This is clean switiching between two sets of four PCIe lanes and the slot is either on or off. Now consider the X99-WS with its two PLX chips and repeating myself:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> This picture explains it all. Each PLX chip has 16 PCIe inputs which it multiplexes twice. The multiplexed PCIe lanes are linked to the slots. Automatic detection mechanism detects cards in the slots and allocates lanes depending on the slot occupation. First slot is always x16, other slots can be x16 or x8 depending if they are primary slots and if the neighbouring slot is occupied or not. The M.2 slot has nothing to do with the PLX chips.


In this case lanes are mutliplexed and slots have minimum of 8 lanes allocated. Sharing some of these multiplexed 8 lanes with 4 M.2 lanes would be crazy, it would mean that there would be 4 free lanes left in some slot. Apart of timing issues with multiplexing that would mean one slot would be running at x4 and other slots in x8 while it is clearly said this mobo is able to run all slots at least x8 with no exceptions. So how it looks is that the M.2 slot gets its lanes outside of the PLX chips but this is never mentioned explicitly and there is no diagram showing it.


----------



## wirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> There is a lot of talk on line about the PLX PEX-8747 chips, most of it confusing. PLX Technology has been very vague about what the chips do and how they do it.
> ....
> The product brief is a sales pitch, so naturally it's going to emphasize things like cut-through switching, message-signaled interrupts, etc, and omit issues that might give us second thoughts.
> ....
> PLX Technology has done a poor job of communicating with users, which invites speculation that they've chosen to be vague in hope of concealing some disappointing fact. The chips are switches; they're almost certainly going to add latency and hide it behind increased parallelism. Similar to CPU hyperthreading, which does the same thing.
> ....
> The fact is, PLX has not published enough information with enough detail for us to judge the product. That's all I meant to illustrate here.


Heh, these complains about poor job make little sense. PLX are specialized proprietary chips, the company which makes them have no reason and/or obligation to publish any details of them. Companies which use the chips obviously get all necessary knowledge under heavy NDAs. The chips certainly are multiplexing switches but for all practical purposes forget about latencies if the PCIe bus latency itself is not of your concern. Practically one can say PLX chips increase the native PCIe latency 2-3 times. How much this matters for any practical purpose when there are other bottlenecks?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> Practically one can say PLX chips increase the native PCIe latency 2-3 times. How much this matters for any practical purpose when there are other bottlenecks?


It matters *because* there are other bottlenecks.


----------



## delgon

Hey.
I have a few problems with my father setup (I picked parts for his WS and now there are a few problems). I'll start with core components used in a system:

MoBo: ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1
CPU: 5820K
GPU: EVGA GTX 960
MEM: 4x8 Kingston HyperX 2666
CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-D15
STORAGE: Intel 750 NVMe

This is a machine for work and must have is stability so CPU and GPU are not overclocked. I think that the problem is with RAM bit i can be wrong. With every BIOS update it have to be started with MEM OK, otherwise it will not even post. OS installed is WIN 10 and there were problems at fist too with drivers so my first question is: Do you have problems with WIN 10 drivers with this MoBo too or is it probably not related. When memory is used in XMP (2666) the system will crash pretty imediatelly :/, even with loosened timings. Auto is not working either and I have to set it to 2133 and loose timings by 1 or 2 to be fairly stable. Pretty much every option in BIOS is stock expect something like bios logo, CPU power states and this unfortunate memory. I can tell that there is good airflow in the case and CPU/GPU temps are great. Do you have any idea what could be wrong and what could improve stability? System is not stable on default BIOS settings :/

TLTR:
System with WIN 10 not overclocked not even stable at STOCK settings. Any suggestions?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Hey.
> I have a few problems with my father setup (I picked parts for his WS and now there are a few problems). I'll start with core components used in a system:
> 
> MoBo: ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1
> CPU: 5820K
> GPU: EVGA GTX 960
> MEM: 4x8 Kingston HyperX 2666
> CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-D15
> STORAGE: Intel 750 NVMe
> 
> This is a machine for work and must have is stability so CPU and GPU are not overclocked. I think that the problem is with RAM bit i can be wrong. With every BIOS update it have to be started with MEM OK, otherwise it will not even post. OS installed is WIN 10 and there were problems at fist too with drivers so my first question is: Do you have problems with WIN 10 drivers with this MoBo too or is it probably not related. When memory is used in XMP (2666) the system will crash pretty imediatelly :/, even with loosened timings. Auto is not working either and I have to set it to 2133 and loose timings by 1 or 2 to be fairly stable. Pretty much every option in BIOS is stock expect something like bios logo, CPU power states and this unfortunate memory. I can tell that there is good airflow in the case and CPU/GPU temps are great. Do you have any idea what could be wrong and what could improve stability? System is not stable on default BIOS settings :/
> 
> TLTR:
> System with WIN 10 not overclocked not even stable at STOCK settings. Any suggestions?


Since your talking about stability I would not OC the RAM. Ill just leave as it is with no xmp profile enabled.
Secondly is the RAM on mobo QVL list? Because I think the RAMs that arent in the qvl can get problems like that.
as with win10,im not sure how stable it is since I havent tried it.Ill stick to win7 in the meantime.
Also what bios version does your mobo have? if its the bios version that comes with the mobo I would advice to update to 0602, I havent tried out 2006 version of bios yet so I cant recommend it yet.


----------



## delgon

Well. memory is not on the list and as i said the only option that allow me to use this memory is to set it to 2133 (default ddr4). BIOS is updated to the newest version. Weird thing for me is that even with 2133 and all stock settings system is not stable...
EDIT: this memory list is so freaking small anyway :/


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Well. memory is not on the list and as i said the only option that allow me to use this memory is to set it to 2133 (default ddr4). BIOS is updated to the newest version. Weird thing for me is that even with 2133 and all stock settings system is not stable...
> EDIT: this memory list is so freaking small anyway :/


you havent mentioned that in your text that your ram kit is not in qvl list, either that or I completly missed it.
And since the RAM is not on the qvl list things like that happens, that you have to do memtestOK! every time you update BIOS.
I bought CMD32GX4M4A2800C16 which is in qvl list and my ram runs at 2133 aswell.if you want any higher frequency you have to OC it. I had to buy it because it was the only RAM kit I could get here in norway and from a online shop.
Since I value stability over higher frequency RAM im not gonna do anything with it.

edit: it could be that the RAM isnt compatible or it could be something else.
and yes,the qvl list isnt big.I agree on that.
did you change any settings in bios that could cause instability?


----------



## delgon

I changed only some basic things like boot options and post time delay + turned off logo while posting.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Where can I get TurboV for X99-E WS? Would http://www.overclock.net/t/1585347/turbov-for-5960x version work or maybe later version exist?


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delgon*
> 
> Hey.
> I have a few problems with my father setup (I picked parts for his WS and now there are a few problems). I'll start with core components used in a system:
> 
> MoBo: ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1
> CPU: 5820K
> GPU: EVGA GTX 960
> MEM: 4x8 Kingston HyperX 2666
> CPU COOLER: Noctua NH-D15
> STORAGE: Intel 750 NVMe
> 
> This is a machine for work and must have is stability so CPU and GPU are not overclocked. I think that the problem is with RAM bit i can be wrong. With every BIOS update it have to be started with MEM OK, otherwise it will not even post. OS installed is WIN 10 and there were problems at fist too with drivers so my first question is: Do you have problems with WIN 10 drivers with this MoBo too or is it probably not related. When memory is used in XMP (2666) the system will crash pretty immediately :/, even with loosened timings. Auto is not working either and I have to set it to 2133 and loose timings by 1 or 2 to be fairly stable. Pretty much every option in BIOS is stock expect something like bios logo, CPU power states and this unfortunate memory. I can tell that there is good airflow in the case and CPU/GPU temps are great. Do you have any idea what could be wrong and what could improve stability? System is not stable on default BIOS settings :/
> 
> TLTR:
> System with WIN 10 not overclocked not even stable at STOCK settings. Any suggestions?


Hi delgon,

The XMP auto profiles does not work fully proper on the X99-E WS in many cases. Nothing wrong with the memory just that first of all the QVL list for memory on the board is very limited. The memory will still work in most scenarios.

Auto setup on memory wont work most of the time for RAM above 2133Mhz XMP speeds thus read out the XMP memory timings and set them manually in the bios. Leave all others at auto. Increase the voltage in both initial and eventual memory to 1.35Volts and set the memory speed to 2133MHz. Go to the External Digi+ Power control and set the DRAM Current capability to 120 or 140%. The system should boot up without memory issues. You though might have to cold start the computer first time after doing the settings (thus turn of powersupply, unplug the power cable until the Motherboard lights go off, then plug back in ad start up). Once you see that the system is stable with those settings during different boot times you might be able to increase the ram speed to the next higher level. Once the system crashes with higher memory speeds you most likely have to restart with the same settings as I describe as the memory training that happens every start somehow dont recover gracefully.

Regards,


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatsGlobetrotte*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the memory just that first of all the QVL list for memory on the board is very limited,


Look at the date on that QVL list though. One of the reasons for the limited list of non-ECC memory is because Asus haven't updated it since May last year, It's hopelessly outdated.


----------



## Poppapete

deigon,

I have the same set up as you except for memory. I have Ripjaws F4-2666C15Q-32GRR because they were on the list. My Intel 760 (1.2TB) is in slot 6 and and boots W10 without any BIOS changes and using W10 drivers. I updated to 602 BIOS for no reason and all still works fine. I did load the Intel drivers for the 750 and Crystaldisk showed a slight improvement in speed. My results are posted back a few months in this thread.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Hi guys, I am considering upgrading to X99 from my Sandy Bridge i5, and was interested in the Asus X99 WS m, however I see it is out of stock on newegg and they only have an open box board. Is this being discontinued? Or are they are just selling out right now?

I was hoping to go with a smaller form factor for this upgrade, but will I be sacrificing anything significant by going with an mATX X99 board, vs. a full size ATX?

Thanks!


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Hi guys, I am considering upgrading to X99 from my Sandy Bridge i5, and was interested in the Asus X99 WS m, however I see it is out of stock on newegg and they only have an open box board. Is this being discontinued? Or are they are just selling out right now?
> 
> I was hoping to go with a smaller form factor for this upgrade, but will I be sacrificing anything significant by going with an mATX X99 board, vs. a full size ATX?
> 
> Thanks!


this mobo is not discountinued,its selling here in norway so.
Id say bigger the boards,the more features it has. this SSI CEB form factor is by far the best board that is really fully packed.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> this mobo is not discountinued,its selling here in norway so.
> Id say bigger the boards,the more features it has. this SSI CEB form factor is by far the best board that is really fully packed.


Thanks for the info! It actually seems it's back in stock now on Newegg, go figure. Is this a good overclocking board? I would like to get the 5820k up to around 4.2-4.4 Ghz.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Thanks for the info! It actually seems it's back in stock now on Newegg, go figure. Is this a good overclocking board? I would like to get the 5820k up to around 4.2-4.4 Ghz.


its not as packed with oc features like rampage 5 extreme,but id think its good enought mobo.Im not a OC guy so cant help you there.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> its not as packed with oc features like rampage 5 extreme,but id think its good enought mobo.Im not a OC guy so cant help you there.


I can't tell you from personal experience about the Rampage or the 5820K, But my 5830K over clocks easily to 4.7 with a closed loop water cooling configuration. The BIOS overclock features are plentiful and easy. I really don't know how Asus could have made it any easier. I'm in the process of building a new system with custom liquid cooling so as soon as I finish I'll post my results. Here is a link to my thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1595092/my-new-sth10-build/0_60


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I can't tell you from personal experience about the Rampage or the 5820K, But my 5830K over clocks easily to 4.7 with a closed loop water cooling configuration. The BIOS overclock features are plentiful and easy. I really don't know how Asus could have made it any easier. I'm in the process of building a new system with custom liquid cooling so as soon as I finish I'll post my results. Here is a link to my thread.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1595092/my-new-sth10-build/0_60


I have no experience on the rampage board,but I was pretty close on buying it. But it seemed really OC focused mobo,I just assumed it was better with OC than this board.
As I said earlyer, I have no idea when it comes to oc,so take what I say with a grain of salt wen it comes to oc.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> this mobo is not discountinued,its selling here in norway so.
> Id say bigger the boards,the more features it has. this SSI CEB form factor is by far the best board that is really fully packed.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info! It actually seems it's back in stock now on Newegg, go figure. Is this a good overclocking board? I would like to get the 5820k up to around 4.2-4.4 Ghz.
Click to expand...

I just checked Newegg and it's still not listed.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I just checked Newegg and it's still not listed.


Hm they had it in stock this morning at $275, perhaps the inventory is very low right now.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Hi guys, I am considering upgrading to X99 from my Sandy Bridge i5, and was interested in the Asus X99 WS m, however I see it is out of stock on newegg and they only have an open box board. Is this being discontinued? Or are they are just selling out right now?
> 
> I was hoping to go with a smaller form factor for this upgrade, but will I be sacrificing anything significant by going with an mATX X99 board, vs. a full size ATX?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> this mobo is not discountinued,its selling here in norway so.
> Id say bigger the boards,the more features it has. this SSI CEB form factor is by far the best board that is really fully packed.
Click to expand...

Actually, I'm pretty sure it has been discontinued. Asus no longer lists it under their motherboard listings although you can find it using the search engine (I can also find my old P9X79 WS that way and it was discontinued quite a while back). For some reason, Asus keeps discontinued boards a deep, dark secret and even their customer service reps haven't a clue about. Raja, the Asus rep here, won't respond to any of my PMs or posts asking if it has been discontinued or not.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I just checked Newegg and it's still not listed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm they had it in stock this morning at $275, perhaps the inventory is very low right now.
Click to expand...

We must be talking about a different board, then. No way the X99-E WS costs that little.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> We must be talking about a different board, then. No way the X99-E WS costs that little.


I am looking at the mATX version, the X99-m WS, the E is way out of my price range. Yeah I couldn't find it on their site and saw the availability issue and figured maybe it was. Just seems strange to nix the board when there is a new CPU due out in a couple months.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> I am looking at the mATX version, the X99-m WS, the E is way out of my price range. Yeah I couldn't find it on their site and saw the availability issue and figured maybe it was. Just seems strange to nix the board when there is a new CPU due out in a couple months.


The only major thing's you would sacrifice going with the mATX version is 4 memory slots instead of 8, and all those PCI express slots lost which may or may not be an issue for you. Also not sure if the E version has a 3.0 x 4 m.2 port as the mATX version has 2.0 x 4. Otherwise it is an amazing board, and pretty much the reason why I bought one.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> The only major thing's you would sacrifice going with the mATX version is 4 memory slots instead of 8, and all those PCI express slots lost which may or may not be an issue for you. Also not sure if the E version has a 3.0 x 4 m.2 port as the mATX version has 2.0 x 4. Otherwise it is an amazing board, and pretty much the reason why I bought one.


Thanks! Seems like those are all things I could tolerate, I likely won't ever need more than 16GB of RAM, and could always grab a 4x8GB kit if need be. Now I am just trying to decide if I should wait for Broadwell-E, or grab a 5820K while they are pretty affordable.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Thanks! Seems like those are all things I could tolerate, I likely won't ever need more than 16GB of RAM, and could always grab a 4x8GB kit if need be. Now I am just trying to decide if I should wait for Broadwell-E, or grab a 5820K while they are pretty affordable.


it would make sense when broadwell-e cpu's comes on the marke that the 5820k and 5930k and the 5960x will drop in price. But I guess you could buy the 5830k and buy a more expensive broadwell-e cpu later.
Or just stick with a 5820k. I honestly cant imagine much difference between 22 and 14nm,except for a litle bit of increase in speeds and maybe higher cache.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> it would make sense when broadwell-e cpu's comes on the marke that the 5820k and 5930k and the 5960x will drop in price. But I guess you could buy the 5830k and buy a more expensive broadwell-e cpu later.
> Or just stick with a 5820k. I honestly cant imagine much difference between 22 and 14nm,except for a litle bit of increase in speeds and maybe higher cache.


I feel the same way. I knew the newer processors were on their way eventually, but I just went with the 5820k anyways. My hopes are in due time that the 5960x chips may get cheaper over time when the newer stuff comes out. Even though it'll be a tough choice for me, considering my 5820k does 4.6 GHz w/ 3200 MHz memory at rather good voltages. I want to say the major benefit of Broadwell-E will be the increase in core count and not much else. I can be wrong though.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> it would make sense when broadwell-e cpu's comes on the marke that the 5820k and 5930k and the 5960x will drop in price. But I guess you could buy the 5830k and buy a more expensive broadwell-e cpu later.
> Or just stick with a 5820k. I honestly cant imagine much difference between 22 and 14nm,except for a litle bit of increase in speeds and maybe higher cache.


Yeah it would be nice knowing I could drop in a new CPU down the road should I need it. If the 4790K to 6700K is indicative of the leap to Broadwell-E, then it's probably not worth waiting and paying the initial premium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I feel the same way. I knew the newer processors were on their way eventually, but I just went with the 5820k anyways. My hopes are in due time that the 5960x chips may get cheaper over time when the newer stuff comes out. Even though it'll be a tough choice for me, considering my 5820k does 4.6 GHz w/ 3200 MHz memory at rather good voltages. I want to say the major benefit of Broadwell-E will be the increase in core count and not much else. I can be wrong though.


How easy is it to overclock the 5820K? I have never done it before, but it seems necessary in order to match the gaming performance of the 6700K. Also is there is a point of diminishing returns in regards to RAM speed? If I do go X99, I was planning on getting a DDR4-3200 4x4GB kit, but OCing RAM is also new to me. I have always been a plug and play kind of guy.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> How easy is it to overclock the 5820K? I have never done it before, but it seems necessary in order to match the gaming performance of the 6700K. Also is there is a point of diminishing returns in regards to RAM speed? If I do go X99, I was planning on getting a DDR4-3200 4x4GB kit, but OCing RAM is also new to me. I have always been a plug and play kind of guy.


At first it was tough. I used XMP to get the memory at its stock speeds of 3000MHz which set me up for trouble. Boot looping, error code for no memory on the board. After some research I put the memory timings in manually, and bumped the system agent and dram voltages slightly higher above stock. And wouldn't you know it booted up all fine and dandy with a 100 MHz strap instead of the 125 MHz XMP would give.

Overclocking wise it wasn't that hard after the initial transition. Bumped up the core voltage some and eventually dialed in 4.6 GHz. After failing to go higher I decided to overclocking the memory. Added some more voltage, loosened the timings slightly, and blamo 3200 MHz DDR4. Sure it's only a 200 MHz overclock, but I've never been lucky with memory overclock so it was a shock to see it working.


----------



## Blade Runner

I need a second, smaller PC and my STH10 with pedestal is not exactly portable! I love the E-WS and have had very little trouble with it.

I did see the RTC fail on diagnostics a couple of times but when I installed the latest BIOS that has fixed it and I am back to a fast pc with a 24/7 stable 4.6 OC on a 5820K. I have ordered a M-WS and would just like to know if there are any known issues with the baby brother?


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know of a source that actually has the x99-e ws usb 3.1 in stock? Its driving me NUTS! Seems like everyone has them on back order. Even ingram micro told me they are like 70 orders deep with no stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I need a second, smaller PC and my STH10 with pedestal is not exactly portable! I love the E-WS and have had very little trouble with it.
> 
> I did see the RTC fail on diagnostics a couple of times but when I installed the latest BIOS that has fixed it and I am back to a fast pc with a 24/7 stable 4.6 OC on a 5820K. I have ordered a M-WS and would just like to know if there are any known issues with the baby brother?


The m-ws is one of my favorite boards ever. I havent used memory above 2400mhz though; except for the one Im literally building right now with 2666mhz. Only bummer is that the m.2 is pci-e 2.0 but I use an addonics adapter for the 950pro.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know of a source that actually has the x99-e ws usb 3.1 in stock? Its driving me NUTS! Seems like everyone has them on back order. Even ingram micro told me they are like 70 orders deep with no stock...


Even though I had one Asus rep (the only one I could get a reply from, including Raja here at OCN who repeatedly ignored my PMs and posts directed at him asking about it) claim that the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 MOBO is still in production, I've become convinced that he didn't know his head from a hole in the ground and the MOBO has been discontinued since the board hasn't been listed on with their other X99 boards on Asus' website for some time now. You can still find it on the website if you do a search for that specific board but, then again, I can do the same with my old P9X79 WS. I'm half hoping that it will be revived when Broadwell-E is released but 1. I'm thoroughly disgusted with Asus's incredibly poor customer service and 2. I'm concerned that Broadwell-E won't be able to run Win 7 without the cut in support from MS that happened with Skylake. The board that comes closest to the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 is the Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme.

Asrock has an interesting board that has 10 SATA ports and 8 SAS ports that has me salivating like Pavlov's pooch but it has only 8 USB ports on the rear I/O panel (4 USB 2.0 & 4 USB 3.0; no onboard USB 3.1) and only two PWM fan hubs, one for the CPU (the other CPU fan hub is voltage controlled) and the other on the MOBO for chassis fans (I need two PWM hubs for chassis fans). The M.2 ports run between the PCI-e slots (what an incredibly stupid location!) and appear to be PCI-e 2.0 x2 (I haven't downloaded the manual yet.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Even though I had one Asus rep (the only one I could get a reply from, including Raja here at OCN who repeatedly ignored my PMs and posts directed at him asking about it) claim that the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 MOBO is still in production, I've become convinced that he didn't know his head from a hole in the ground and the MOBO has been discontinued since the board hasn't been listed on with their other X99 boards on Asus' website for some time now. You can still find it on the website if you do a search for that specific board but, then again, I can do the same with my old P9X79 WS. I'm half hoping that it will be revived when Broadwell-E is released but 1. I'm thoroughly disgusted with Asus's incredibly poor customer service and 2. I'm concerned that Broadwell-E won't be able to run Win 7 without the cut in support from MS that happened with Skylake. The board that comes closest to the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 is the Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> Asrock has an interesting board that has 10 SATA ports and 8 SAS ports that has me salivating like Pavlov's pooch but it has only 8 USB ports on the rear I/O panel (4 USB 2.0 & 4 USB 3.0; no onboard USB 3.1) and only two PWM fan hubs, one for the CPU (the other CPU fan hub is voltage controlled) and the other on the MOBO for chassis fans (I need two PWM hubs for chassis fans). The M.2 ports run between the PCI-e slots (what an incredibly stupid location!) and appear to be PCI-e 2.0 x2 (I haven't downloaded the manual yet.


Yeah I can only find it on the Asus site from a google search as well. The only sites that seem to have it listed show as back order. Ingram Micro did tell me they were expecting availability in May though so it might be in production but not sure. Yeah I agree with their customer support, I also find it weird that I built 17 systems in 2015 with various boards, I had a bad x99 saber (killed a 5820k) and now a x99-pro which died. I think from here on out, if the x99-m ws doesnt fit the build requirement Im going with asrock. I do truely love the x99-m ws







It just works. win7 and the 950pro play nice with it too....unlike an EVGA x99-classy build I did (customer requested that board), just tons of weird OS errors till on windows 10 so I suspect the BIOS was causing issues.


----------



## iRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know of a source that actually has the x99-e ws usb 3.1 in stock? Its driving me NUTS! Seems like everyone has them on back order. Even ingram micro told me they are like 70 orders deep with no stock.
> The m-ws is one of my favorite boards ever. I havent used memory above 2400mhz though; except for the one Im literally building right now with 2666mhz. Only bummer is that the m.2 is pci-e 2.0 but I use an addonics adapter for the 950pro.


Personally I doubt you will see production of this board again. I have been watching it for a long time and noticed a couple of months ago that if you did a product search on the ASUS web site under Motherboards - Intel - 2011-3 you will not find the X99-E WS 3.0 or 3.1 listed. They removed them about two months ago.

Given that I found a Japanese Ebay listing of brand new 3.0 X99-E WS boards and bought one from them at a reasonable price. It was brand new and is working great.

If you really want this board, I would say find one quick!


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Even though I had one Asus rep (the only one I could get a reply from, including Raja here at OCN who repeatedly ignored my PMs and posts directed at him asking about it) claim that the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 MOBO is still in production, I've become convinced that he didn't know his head from a hole in the ground and the MOBO has been discontinued since the board hasn't been listed on with their other X99 boards on Asus' website for some time now. You can still find it on the website if you do a search for that specific board but, then again, I can do the same with my old P9X79 WS. I'm half hoping that it will be revived when Broadwell-E is released but 1. I'm thoroughly disgusted with Asus's incredibly poor customer service and 2. I'm concerned that Broadwell-E won't be able to run Win 7 without the cut in support from MS that happened with Skylake. The board that comes closest to the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 is the Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> Asrock has an interesting board that has 10 SATA ports and 8 SAS ports that has me salivating like Pavlov's pooch but it has only 8 USB ports on the rear I/O panel (4 USB 2.0 & 4 USB 3.0; no onboard USB 3.1) and only two PWM fan hubs, one for the CPU (the other CPU fan hub is voltage controlled) and the other on the MOBO for chassis fans (I need two PWM hubs for chassis fans). The M.2 ports run between the PCI-e slots (what an incredibly stupid location!) and appear to be PCI-e 2.0 x2 (I haven't downloaded the manual yet.


Could it be they are stopping production of the boards with Haswell-E BIOS and updating the next batch so it's ready for Broadwell-E out of the box?

And it would be nice to see them include an ultra M.2 socket, ASRock has one on their mATX board, surely a top of the line WS board from Asus should have it...


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Transmaniacon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Even though I had one Asus rep (the only one I could get a reply from, including Raja here at OCN who repeatedly ignored my PMs and posts directed at him asking about it) claim that the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 MOBO is still in production, I've become convinced that he didn't know his head from a hole in the ground and the MOBO has been discontinued since the board hasn't been listed on with their other X99 boards on Asus' website for some time now. You can still find it on the website if you do a search for that specific board but, then again, I can do the same with my old P9X79 WS. I'm half hoping that it will be revived when Broadwell-E is released but 1. I'm thoroughly disgusted with Asus's incredibly poor customer service and 2. I'm concerned that Broadwell-E won't be able to run Win 7 without the cut in support from MS that happened with Skylake. The board that comes closest to the X99-e WS/USB 3.1 is the Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme.
> 
> Asrock has an interesting board that has 10 SATA ports and 8 SAS ports that has me salivating like Pavlov's pooch but it has only 8 USB ports on the rear I/O panel (4 USB 2.0 & 4 USB 3.0; no onboard USB 3.1) and only two PWM fan hubs, one for the CPU (the other CPU fan hub is voltage controlled) and the other on the MOBO for chassis fans (I need two PWM hubs for chassis fans). The M.2 ports run between the PCI-e slots (what an incredibly stupid location!) and appear to be PCI-e 2.0 x2 (I haven't downloaded the manual yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be they are stopping production of the boards with Haswell-E BIOS and updating the next batch so it's ready for Broadwell-E out of the box?
> 
> And it would be nice to see them include an ultra M.2 socket, ASRock has one on their mATX board, surely a top of the line WS board from Asus should have it...
Click to expand...

That was my speculation but lack of a Broadwell -E BIOS would be a lousy reason for delaying production since it is so easy to flash a new BIOS. I suspect the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 just didn't sell as well as they wanted so they dumped it.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That was my speculation but lack of a Broadwell -E BIOS would be a lousy reason for delaying production since it is so easy to flash a new BIOS. I suspect the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 just didn't sell as well as they wanted so they dumped it.


That's a shame, I would have gone that route when I move to X99 after Broadwell-E hits.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That was my speculation but lack of a Broadwell -E BIOS would be a lousy reason for delaying production since it is so easy to flash a new BIOS. I suspect the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 just didn't sell as well as they wanted so they dumped it.


That really sucks if thats the reason,its the most complete board,for me. It got so much features on it,and awesome design and perfect layout and enough connections for everything.

Id still buy this board tho,even if I havent bought it already,the board is perfect for me.
Only thing that really sucks is that if the board gets any hw issues and im forced to send it in for repair and they cant send this awesome board in return.


----------



## Zurv

sooo.. the broadwell-EP chips are "out" - looks like only the xeon versions. Will they work with the WS? It would be fun to run 22 core "gaming" pc - do xeon's lock the multi?
but, when do we expect the "desktop" versions?


----------



## diawa944

hello All,
I asked someone from Asus the exact question that everyone here is asking. Here is the reply i received 3/21/16 . I just placed an order for a new E WS 3.1 board from BHphotovideo.com. I was also told they have them coming in sometime soon.

*" There is a part shortage for that motherboard at the moment. It is not a end of life model. It will be available at our retailers in a couple of weeks."*

This was a personal e-mail so i omitted the name of the rep.

Best Regards,

ASUS Customer Loyalty - US Support


----------



## Mad Monk

zlpw0ker,

You have hit my conundrum on the head. The Z170 offers less PCIe slots; or at least I have found this to be so. If I want an NVME based SSD and two 780 Ti or better GPUs the Z170 boards force me to compromise.

Yes, I've read the commentary since the first post on this thread about if I am not going to use all the available PCIe slots on this board a better lesser board may be a better option for me. With the 16X slots available on this board and the short falls on the Z170 boards when I can get the $ needed this board in my choice.

Note: One of the members of this thread worked with a manufacturer to develop a full block for this board. (Wierk I believe but may be misspelling it so apologies in advance.) At this time the Z170 boards do not offer the CPU cores and PCIe lanes I covet.

Not sure any of that helps. Anyway that is why i am considering an older technology for my next build.

Cheers,

Null


----------



## Zurv

evga has one sexy z170 mobo.. it also has hella PCI slots. EVGA Z170 Classified 4-Way
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=151-SS-E179-KR

That is the mobo i'd get now. The Classified K version has 2 m.2 slots


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> hello All,
> I asked someone from Asus the exact question that everyone here is asking. Here is the reply i received 3/21/16 . I just placed an order for a new E WS 3.1 board from BHphotovideo.com. I was also told they have them coming in sometime soon.
> 
> *" There is a part shortage for that motherboard at the moment. It is not a end of life model. It will be available at our retailers in a couple of weeks."*
> 
> This was a personal e-mail so i omitted the name of the rep.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ASUS Customer Loyalty - US Support


All of the plx chips are going to amd's new radeon pro duo.


----------



## Transmaniacon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> hello All,
> I asked someone from Asus the exact question that everyone here is asking. Here is the reply i received 3/21/16 . I just placed an order for a new E WS 3.1 board from BHphotovideo.com. I was also told they have them coming in sometime soon.
> 
> *" There is a part shortage for that motherboard at the moment. It is not a end of life model. It will be available at our retailers in a couple of weeks."*
> 
> This was a personal e-mail so i omitted the name of the rep.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ASUS Customer Loyalty - US Support


Nice to know it's still in production, albeit slowly.


----------



## mytime34

Does anyone know if the X99-E WS allows for networking teaming?

I cannot find any documentation on it


----------



## mytime34

I just finished up some testing of my X99-E WS with Crossfire 390s (nonX model)

Here is my setup
5820K (Stock clocks for now)
64gb DDR4 Ballistix Elite
X99-E WS
2ea XFX R9 390s (stock speeds and hsf)
512gb 950 pro M.2 (M.2 onboard slot)
SM951 256gb M.2 (PCIe slot 7)
Windows 10

I tried the 390s in the following configs
Slot 1 and Slot 3
Slot 1 and Slot 5
Here are the results running synthetic benchmarks

Cinebench:
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slots 1/3 170.32
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slots 1/5 171.61

Firestrike:
5820k X99-e WS Dual 390 Slot 1/3 17129
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slot1/5 18809

Heaven:
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slots 1/3 3983
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slots 1/5 4125

Furmark:
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slot1/3 3904
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slot 1/5 3170

Performance PC 8:
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slots 1/3 6340.5
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slots 1/5 6157.1

Valleyview:
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slot 1/3 5131
5820k X99-E WS Dual 390 Slot 1/5 5466

When the cards are in slot 1/3 they are using only one of the PLX 8747 chips
When the cards are in slots 1/5 each card is going to a separate PLX 8747 chip
The values from the testing are within a margin of error of each other 3% error rate

I am getting a Xeon E5 2637 V3 in a few weeks and will redo the test. I want to see if the 40 pcie lanes make a difference in the scores.

According to www.hardwareluxx.com the PLX chips are connected to the CPU via 16x lanes for CPU with 40 lanes, but not sure how it connects to a 28 lane CPU.
I am guessing 8x and 8x

I am sending a support request to Asus to ask what speeds the PLX chips connect to the 5820k


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> hello All,
> I asked someone from Asus the exact question that everyone here is asking. Here is the reply i received 3/21/16 . I just placed an order for a new E WS 3.1 board from BHphotovideo.com. I was also told they have them coming in sometime soon.
> 
> *" There is a part shortage for that motherboard at the moment. It is not a end of life model. It will be available at our retailers in a couple of weeks."*
> 
> This was a personal e-mail so i omitted the name of the rep.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ASUS Customer Loyalty - US Support


If that is true, why doesn't Asus list it with their other X99 boards on their website like they used to?


----------



## diawa944

Please see Bhphotovideo.com. It just posted availability for APRIL 4th!!!! Looks like the Asus rep was correct that they were producing a new batch of boards. I ordered this from B&H a coule of weeks ago. I also hear that they have done some small revisions on this new batch of Mobos.
I can't wait!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> ...I also hear that they have done some small revisions on this new batch of Mobos.
> I can't wait!


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Please see Bhphotovideo.com. It just posted availability for APRIL 4th!!!! Looks like the Asus rep was correct that they were producing a new batch of boards. I ordered this from B&H a coule of weeks ago. I also hear that they have done some small revisions on this new batch of Mobos.
> I can't wait!


I just read the BBB report on B&H Photo Video. Even though the BBB gave them an A+ rating, reading the complaints themselves (37 in the past year) gives a completely different picture. Even though all the complaints were supposedly satisfactorily resolved, the nature of the complaints were pretty consistent in nature. Frankly, I wouldn't trust B&H any further than I could throw the building.


----------



## diawa944

Don't Believe everything you read. That Place is huge and very reputable. I have been doing business with them for years as they sell to many professional clients in NYC. They are a tough crowd to deal with in the first place! the products they sell are never opened and always usa warranted products. I have 2 RMA's without any problem. 32 complaints within a city of 8 million people......*Really*


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Don't Believe everything you read. That Place is huge and very reputable. I have been doing business with them for years as they sell to many professional clients in NYC. They are a tough crowd to deal with in the first place! the products they sell are never opened and always usa warranted products. I have 2 RMA's without any problem. 32 complaints within a city of 8 million people......*Really*


Yes, *Really*. The fact the complaints were all of a serious nature-poor response and pathetic excuses when there was a problem-should tell you something about the place. If that isn't enough for you, look at this report of them getting sued by the Government for employee discrimination last month (and in 2007; they settled that one out of court). Would you trust a company that mistreats its employees like that (I wouldn't)? Also, check out this review from Consumer Affairs. Again, not everyone will have a problem with B&H, but if you do, you are flat out of luck unless you take some kind of action against them.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Does anyone's CPU-Z memory tab show the word 'Quad' under channel when all 8 DIMMs are filled using this board?
Mine is blank:


http://imgur.com/ACH6UNC

CPU-Z does say 'Quad' when I only use 4 DIMMs.

I'm wondering if somehow it's not actually running at quad channel when using 8 sticks, and how I could test for this speed/bandwidth wise.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Does anyone's CPU-Z memory tab show the word 'Quad' under channel when all 8 DIMMs are filled using this board?
> Mine is blank:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ACH6UNC
> 
> CPU-Z does say 'Quad' when I only use 4 DIMMs.
> 
> I'm wondering if somehow it's not actually running at quad channel when using 8 sticks, and how I could test for this speed/bandwidth wise.


its not possible to have 8 ram dimms and get quad channel.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Please see Bhphotovideo.com. It just posted availability for APRIL 4th!!!! Looks like the Asus rep was correct that they were producing a new batch of boards. I ordered this from B&H a coule of weeks ago. I also hear that they have done some small revisions on this new batch of Mobos.
> I can't wait!


So much for that April 4th availability date. B&H took that date off the listing yesterday and they still don't have it in stock. Nor does anyone else I have checked nor did anyone else post an availability date. Assus still doesn't list the USB 3.1 version with their other X99 boards although they have reincluded the previous version (sans USB 3.1).


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> ...I also hear that they have done some small revisions on this new batch of Mobos.
> I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you hear that?
Click to expand...

Still waiting for a response.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Still waiting for a response.


In Europe you can get it from here.

REMOVED

Never mind, not in stock anymore.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> its not possible to have 8 ram dimms and get quad channel.


Are you sure it wouldn't just run quad channel on each group of 4 DIMMs? If not, what channel config would you be running then?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> Are you sure it wouldn't just run quad channel on each group of 4 DIMMs? If not, what channel config would you be running then?


quad channel doesnt really make much difference when it comes to normal usage/gaming.
Im pretty sure how that works,tho I have actually never tried running 8dimms
I cant remember exactly the RAM configuration on this mobo.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> quad channel doesnt really make much difference when it comes to normal usage/gaming.
> Im pretty sure how that works,tho I have actually never tried running 8dimms
> I cant remember exactly the RAM configuration on this mobo.


RAM in this board should function the same as any other x99 board. And I do believe 8 DIMMs should operate in quad channel mode. Anyone with more knowledge / experience running 8 DIMMs have more insight?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Still waiting for a response.
> 
> 
> 
> In Europe you can get it from here.
> 
> REMOVED
> 
> Never mind, not in stock anymore.
Click to expand...

Not to mention where to get it wasn't the question I asked nor were you the one to whom I addressed the question.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Not mention where to get it wasn't the question I asked nor were you the one to whom I addressed the question.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/X99-E-WS-USB-3-1-Motherboards/dp/B0119IKGW8

I order from Amazon GB all the time and I live in Texas. Never an issue and the same policies apply as the Amazon US. Now it's hit or miss as far as how much you'll spend based on the currency exchange. However I've found that sometimes you can get things at half the cost or even better then buying locally. Going down the list you might have to add/remove the item and go through the checkout process to see if they'll ship to your address. Regardless,if you want that board and are willing to pay a premium, then you'll get it.

Worse case, set up a remote PO box in Great Briton, then have the mail forwarded to your US address. Here's some links on how to do that.
http://www.my-uk-mail.co.uk/howitworks.htm
http://www.ukpostbox.com/


----------



## Mad Monk

Dear jsutter71 and all,

I have no problem with the Lady's responses. Have you ever looked at her builds? She has forgotten more than I or many others know. She has also helped many many people with their builds. If you or any of the people she replied to have a problem with her responses report it and let the moderator decide! You, and they, could have used PM and did not.

I want this board. I cannot find it. I am a tad put off my it's absence on the Asus website. Amazon UK charges VAT but if I could get the board there I'd be posting a thank you.

Under the heading of for what little it may be worth. I've been subscribed to this thread for a while and read the entire thing; specific parts are bookmarked to quickly reference them. It is people like yourself and the Lady that make this thread so valuable to me. Please take this public tiff off line.

Thank you in advance for any assistance anybody can provide in finding this board. The number of PCIe lanes sure looks like it beats the Z170.

Cheers,

Mad Monk

PS: Lady please accept my apology for stepping into that. I found the path the responses were taking irksome. I am not taking any side other than my own board specific one.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Dear jsutter71 and all,
> 
> I have no problem with the Lady's responses. Have you ever looked at her builds? She has forgotten more than I or many others know. She has also helped many many people with their builds. If you or any of the people she replied to have a problem with her responses report it and let the moderator decide! You, and they, could have used PM and did not.
> 
> I want this board. I cannot find it. I am a tad put off my it's absence on the Asus website. Amazon UK charges VAT but if I could get the board there I'd be posting a thank you.
> 
> Under the heading of for what little it may be worth. I've been subscribed to this thread for a while and read the entire thing; specific parts are bookmarked to quickly reference them. It is people like yourself and the Lady that make this thread so valuable to me. Please take this public tiff off line.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance anybody can provide in finding this board. The number of PCIe lanes sure looks like it beats the Z170.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk
> 
> PS: Lady please accept my apology for stepping into that. I found the path the responses were taking irksome. I am not taking any side other than my own board specific one.


No apology needed. Thank you!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Dear jsutter71 and all,
> 
> I have no problem with the Lady's responses. Have you ever looked at her builds? She has forgotten more than I or many others know. She has also helped many many people with their builds. If you or any of the people she replied to have a problem with her responses report it and let the moderator decide! You, and they, could have used PM and did not.
> 
> I want this board. I cannot find it. I am a tad put off my it's absence on the Asus website. Amazon UK charges VAT but if I could get the board there I'd be posting a thank you.
> 
> Under the heading of for what little it may be worth. I've been subscribed to this thread for a while and read the entire thing; specific parts are bookmarked to quickly reference them. It is people like yourself and the Lady that make this thread so valuable to me. Please take this public tiff off line.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance anybody can provide in finding this board. The number of PCIe lanes sure looks like it beats the Z170.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk
> 
> PS: Lady please accept my apology for stepping into that. I found the path the responses were taking irksome. I am not taking any side other than my own board specific one.


I really don't think we need to compare resumes and technical abilities. I did go back and look at her "Reviews" just to see what her issues are, and why she feels the rest of us are illiterate. Just to put things in perspective however, aside from my engineering background at AT&T, I've been building with Asus boards since the P2B days. That said, Any revision that Asus might make with this board is just speculation at this point. Workstation boards generally mature slower then gaming boards. The exception being the last USB 3.1 update. The coming CPU upgrades will be able to operate with a firmware upgrade. Why make hardware revisions on a stable platform that is already considered at the top of it's class? And, she was reported.


----------



## Mad Monk

Dear justter71,

I want an answer to the question the Lady asked; what modifications to the board were made? Did they fix the QC issues with the memory slots? Did the changes impact any of Wierk's (Sp?) effort with the manufacture of the full block so it won't fit any more? Did you know without his efforts there would be no full block? The impact of any changes are important to me and I very much want to read more about it and want the answer to her question.

If you want to share knowledge, especially on something very important to me, I will respectfully learn from you too. Since the only way I can assess the value of what you share is looking at your work and postings _"... comparing resumes and technical abilities ..."_ is all there is.
_
"I really don't think we need to compare resumes and technical abilities."_ I respectfully disagree. Frankly, based on your responses there is no comparison. You lose! Based upon your postings you are an ambassador without a portfolio as am I. Report me if you choose. PM me if you would like. Much better still, share your knowledge with me and the others here.

If you want to share your knowledge, especially on something very important to me, I will respectfully learn from you. If you just wish to trade barbs, *don't.* I want to see the answer specific to any changes to this board. Let's try it this way. What are your views about this board's number of PCIe 16X lanes vs the Z170? I just do not see anything comparable; including the posting another member was kind enough to share. Additionally, what are your thoughts on the pending new 2011-3 chips and this board? Any thought on whether ASUS will change / improve this board?

Cheers,

Mad Monk
PS: If anybody has any information on any modifications to this board please share them. If life does not raid the bank account again I am looking at a late 2016 build contingent on the new 2011-3 chip's release.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Not to mention where to get it wasn't the question I asked nor were you the one to whom I addressed the question.


Quite rude but anyway... excuse me for trying to be helpful.


----------



## RCPMAD

To whoever said they cannot find the motherboard on the Asus, remember this is a WS board, you need to look in the correct place. Additionally anyone that has been a long time Asus customer should know that their website is atrocious and they do not update it regularly, only when a new product has been released and updates for that product 6 months down the line. They suck at managing their website and that is nothing new.

I don't think the US/UK website ever had the USB 3.1 revision posted.

I also had no difficulties finding the motherboard on their website.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Not to mention where to get it wasn't the question I asked nor were you the one to whom I addressed the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite rude but anyway... excuse me for trying to be helpful.
Click to expand...

Actually, answering a question addressed to someone else is what is rude and then not even giving the correct answer to that question is not helpful (you weren't even close; I did not ask where to get the motherboard).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> To whoever said they cannot find the motherboard on the Asus, remember this is a WS board, you need to look in the correct place. Additionally anyone that has been a long time Asus customer should know that their website is atrocious and they do not update it regularly, only when a new product has been released and updates for that product 6 months down the line. They suck at managing their website and that is nothing new.
> 
> I don't think the US/UK website ever had the USB 3.1 revision posted.
> 
> I also had no difficulties finding the motherboard on their website.


Again, you have missed the boat. Neither of those examples you posted are for the Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1, which is the motherboard being discussed here. Your first illustration is for the Maximus VIII Hero and the second one is for the Maximus VIII Formula, both of which are Z170 boards, not X99. Also, the Asus US website has had the X99-WS USB/3.1 version posted in the past-you can still find here-but it is no longer posted with the other X99 boards, which is what Asus has done in the past when discontinuing boards in other chipset lines. Ironically, Asus has started grouping the older X99-E WS, the predecessor of the X99-E WS/USB 3.1, with the other X99 boards while still not including the later version.


----------



## jsutter71

Please delete


----------



## Mad Monk

Dear diawa944,

Good day to you.

Like yo dude please post where you read about the modifications to this board. I am trying to save up for what is a serious amount of coin for me on a system based on this board. Depending on what was modified the impact of your as yet unsupported posting may force me to change plans.

Please post sources and or links.

The only reason we have a monoblock for this board is because Wierk did all our hard work. Any modifications that impact board layout are serious considerations.









Did Asus address any of the QC issues shared here?







:

There is a rather impolite usage of the term tease that comes to mind when such a potentially significant revelation is shared and abandoned. So give. Try it this way some very good people have posted some intemperate things based on your as yet unsupported post.









Cheers,

Mad Monk
PS: Dear all I respectfully recommend that unless diawa944 shares the specifics this is a non-issue and I am guilty of being baited.


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Did they fix the QC issues with the memory slots?


I haven't followed this thread since the board was released, but I've had some issues using all 8 DIMMs with this board (which I purchased at launch).
What are the QC issues you're referring to here?


----------



## diawa944

Hello Monk,
I have been traveling on business. Sorry for the late reply. I believe if you read a prior post you will see that I mentioned that the new batch of boards would be available in a couple of weeks. I see availability at the end of the week on one e-retailer.

Also note that I mentioned the next batch would have some revisions. Usually that means small schematic tweaks to the board. I did not mention modifications of any kind.

This info was placed in confidence and as such will remain so. As many enthusiasts wait for the next batch, most are, I assume have been pre-sold. Get on a list if so inclined.
My guess is that with the new 6900 series being released using the same 2011v3 socket in or around June, per A few articles posted early this year. A couple of tweaks will be done. Or something small to enhance stability,That's it.
Only a bios update will be required, not a revised board platform. Many Mobos go through small production run revisions. On this part I speculate.


----------



## iRacer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Please see Bhphotovideo.com. It just posted availability for APRIL 4th!!!! Looks like the Asus rep was correct that they were producing a new batch of boards. I ordered this from B&H a coule of weeks ago. I also hear that they have done some small revisions on this new batch of Mobos.
> I can't wait!


I had placed a notification with B&H as well.

First is said February something delivery, then March something, and now April something.

I hope you are right, but I hate to rain on your parade. But don't hold you breath as I mentioned before ASUS removed this board from their product web site listings for X99 months ago.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Hello Monk,
> I have been traveling on business. Sorry for the late reply. I believe if you read a prior post you will see that I mentioned that the new batch of boards would be available in a couple of weeks. I see availability at the end of the week on one e-retailer.
> 
> Also note that I mentioned the next batch would have some revisions. Usually that means small schematic tweaks to the board. I did not mention modifications of any kind.
> 
> This info was placed in confidence and as such will remain so. As many enthusiasts wait for the next batch, most are, I assume have been pre-sold. Get on a list if so inclined.
> My guess is that with the new 6900 series being released using the same 2011v3 socket in or around June, per A few articles posted early this year. A couple of tweaks will be done. Or something small to enhance stability,That's it.
> Only a bios update will be required, not a revised board platform. Many Mobos go through small production run revisions. On this part I speculate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Hello Monk,
> I have been traveling on business. Sorry for the late reply. I believe if you read a prior post you will see that I mentioned that the new batch of boards would be available in a couple of weeks. I see availability at the end of the week on one e-retailer.
> 
> Also note that I mentioned the next batch would have some revisions. Usually that means small schematic tweaks to the board. I did not mention modifications of any kind.
> 
> This info was placed in confidence and as such will remain so. As many enthusiasts wait for the next batch, most are, I assume have been pre-sold. Get on a list if so inclined.
> My guess is that with the new 6900 series being released using the same 2011v3 socket in or around June, per A few articles posted early this year. A couple of tweaks will be done. Or something small to enhance stability,That's it.
> Only a bios update will be required, not a revised board platform. Many Mobos go through small production run revisions. On this part I speculate.


Thank you. Your comments regarding BIOS updates as apposed to board modifications support my theory. In spite of some other users memory users, I myself have never had any issues. I'm using all 8 dim slots with G skill 8 gig sticks that are slightly over clocked. Now I have heard that people with issues who switched to G Skill had their issues resolved. I use to only use Corsair memory until a few years ago when their reliability took a nosedive. I've also had memory issues using Corsair in other boards from Asus and Asrock. Regardless, I think that many issues pertaining to board stability might be due to the other hardware and not the board itself. For the record, I've owned both the USB 3.0 and now the USB 3.1 version of this board, and both my boards were stable with zero issues. Both boards I've used had mostly the same hardware consisting of 3 EVGA 980 for the first board then 3 980Ti,s for the second, a Intel 750 PCIe SSD in both boards occupying the last slot, and a Samsung SM951 SSD occupying the M.2 slot.


----------



## jsutter71

And I forgot to mention, I'm running a 5830k over clocked to 4.7ghz. Never any issues. That's with a closed loop system. Been in the process of upgrading my entire build with new case and open loop cooking for last 6 months, so I'll report my results once I'm done. My goal is to hit 5ghz stable. That's with 2 480mm rads and 2 360mm rads.


----------



## cybrnook

@[email protected] maybe you could help and provide some insight on the status of this board?

I will add that I also resolved my memory compatibility issues moving from Corsair to G.Skill. I think the issue is the fact most Corair RAM out right now is 4.2X revision (Samsung IC's) and this board operates better on 5.29 (SKHynix). Moving to G.Kill, I was able to populate all 8 slots without issue USING XMP. I guess it's just what's flooding the channels now as far as IC's.

I am about to switch to ECC RAM and an E5-1660v3. I will update once that is done. I will be using VLP Crucial 8x8GB 2133.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> @[email protected] maybe you could help and provide some insight on the status of this board?...


Good luck getting a response from him about this board's availability. I have repeatedly PMed him and posted asking him about this and he has ignored me.


----------



## Mad Monk

Dear All,

Thank you for the information and updates they are appreciated.

The QC issue was reported here as sounding like there was sand in the memory slots when installing memory. As best I can recall, there were reports of this issue in both versions of this board. There were compatibility issues but those are a different matter and may have not been the board's issue.

Diawa944,

Before anything else thank you for the clarification.

I really am not trying to start any issues on language usage so I beg your forbearance in advance. Revision or modification are about the same thing without context. Thank you for your follow up and clarification it is appreciated.

My very specific concern is if they change chips of layout the monoblock won't fit.

Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## Mad Monk

jsutter71,

Just a brief thank you.

Just looked at the clock and have to run for a 1900 meeting. I am going to study what you have shared as soon as I can and will no doubt have questions.







Some very cool specifics are appreciated.









Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Good luck getting a response from him about this board's availability. I have repeatedly PMed him and posted asking him about this and he has ignored me.


Yeah, I have been trying to reach him in hard forum as well, cold shoulder.I see him online and combing the threads, just not replying to anyone. Damn, I was hoping it was just a [H] thing.


----------



## Radox-0

I think the boards are in production, but possibly very slowly. At least here in the uk stock seems to be getting replenished on both the normal 3.0 / 3.1 versions. Amazon for example seems to be getting a constant supply in. Ran out of 3.1 few weeks back but came back into stock and got one for client build. Can see some are I stock as of typing and more are also coming in.

Also checking our other main retailers they seem to have stock on hand when few weeks back they did not. Can't comment on the us and other countries of course.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Well, US retailers certainly haven't been getting any in.


----------



## axiumone

I said that there may be a shortage of PLX chips in jest, but maybe there's some truth to that.

With dual Pascal cards going into production, plus the radeon duo and the firepro x2. With all of these companies needing PLX chipsets and without knowing the size of the company that produces them, there may be supply constraints.

Also, it looks like I got a little lucky. I was able to snag a white box factory refurb. WS/3.1 from newegg for $399. It looks like they're selling factory refurbs of the regular WS without 3.1 for $479.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I said that there may be a shortage of PLX chips in jest, but maybe there's some truth to that.
> 
> With dual Pascal cards going into production, plus the radeon duo and the firepro x2. With all of these companies needing PLX chipsets and without knowing the size of the company that produces them, there may be supply constraints.
> 
> Also, it looks like I got a little lucky. I was able to snag a white box factory refurb. WS/3.1 from newegg for $399. It looks like they're selling factory refurbs of the regular WS without 3.1 for $479.


Like I said in an earlier post. You can set up a PO box in Great Britain then order from Amazon UK, which other retailers are listing through, and seem to have an abundant supply, then have it forwarded to your US address. That is if those retailers won't ship to the US for some reason. Some do though. Right now Amazon UK has a warehouse deals one listed for 351.19 British pounds which is $493.56 US. By the way, little off topic but Amazon warehouse deals has awesome deals. I just bought a Paladin tools wire crimper that is currently listed for $136.44 US for $52.00. The crimper was brand new, and the only issue was a few tears on the wrapping itself. I received it yesterday, and it is in perfect condition.

Here's a link for a company that sets up UK mailboxes and then forwards to the US. A google search brings up several but, this is the one I use.
http://www.ukpostbox.com/


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Like I said in an earlier post. You can set up a PO box in Great Britain then order from Amazon UK, which other retailers are listing through, and seem to have an abundant supply, then have it forwarded to your US address. That is if those retailers won't ship to the US for some reason. Some do though. Right now Amazon UK has a warehouse deals one listed for 351.19 British pounds which is $493.56 US. By the way, little off topic but Amazon warehouse deals has awesome deals. I just bought a Paladin tools wire crimper that is currently listed for $136.44 US for $52.00. The crimper was brand new, and the only issue was a few tears on the wrapping itself. I received it yesterday, and it is in perfect condition.
> 
> Here's a link for a company that sets up UK mailboxes and then forwards to the US. A google search brings up several but, this is the one I use.
> http://www.ukpostbox.com/


How much does the forwarding company hit you up for?


----------



## jsutter71

It depends on which service you select but it's reasonable.


----------



## sand74

hello,

I`m very frustrated...
I have a E5-2696V4 and I can not use them on this board, because asus not support this cpu on this board (userreports about burned cpu or cpu doesn`t run and so on).
Asus does not support v4 Xeons of any x99 asus boards. Why?

Other boardmanufactors does that... bios-updates from MSI or ASROCK for their x99 boards...

Intel gives months before a new cpu released cpu presamples (ES or QS) to boardmanufactors to develope bios or boards (new revisions)...

What does Asus do? Nothing?!

I think asus has a very big problem with their x99 boards, perhaps with their "super-overclocking-socket-design"!!??
It was never specificated from Intel!!! More pins= more stability (so Asus on their sites).

Perhaps is that the reason for bad availability...???


----------



## EXECUT0R

I also bought an E5-2696v4 (if all goes well I'll receive mine in 15 days)... I have contacted Asus with many TSD for this CPU (my MB is the USB3.1 version)... I believe that the new BIOS 2006 (march2016) support the Broadwell-E but I won't risk my CPU if Asus doesn't do an official statement... I don't think that the socket with more pins is the problem in fact other manufacturers use similar sockets (with more pins) and the Broadwell-E is supported and functioning (for example the GA-X99-Gaming 5P - BIOS F20, the GA-X99-SOC Champion - BIOS F20)... *I think the problem is Asus is too lazy and we have to push them hard to release a working BIOS*... One of my TSD:

"
Yesterday (31/03/2016) the Xeon E5 26xx-V4 have been officially announced by Intel and in the next fifteen days I'll receive a Xeon E5 2696 v4 and a Xeon E5 2699 v4 (OEM/retail not Engineering Samples); when will be available the BIOS to support those CPU "officially" available?
Or I have to buy under-engineered X99 gaming motherboards by other vendors (like the Gigabyte GA-X99 Bios F20 or MSI X99A Godlike Gaming Bios 1.2 - that officially support those new CPU)?
I think this situation is very embarrassing and ridiculous for the ASUS brand and for a motherboard that is branded and sold as a WorkStation MB.
"

*So make them a lot of TSD asking support for the Broadwell-E Xeon...*


----------



## scubadiver59

Spoiler: Related Quotes



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Anyone know what was conclusion of scubadiver59's problem? Is it possible nowdays to fit 7 GPUs into it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirk*
> 
> There is a lot of confusion about running 7 GPUs in a single motherboard with people claiming they were not successful with this. But here
> 
> 
> 
> . Moreover it also tells where is the problem since initially the system was not running, and that explains why people were not able to run it. The problem lies in enabling "Above 4G decoding" in BIOS. To see why note that for each peripheral device there is a buffer created in RAM memory by BIOS during booting phase. The buffers are created in the lower part of 4GB system RAM which normally is more than enough. For GPU the buffer is quite big and if there are 7 GPUs they will not fit into the standard RAM allocation. Such possibility is taken into account by allowing memory allocations above 4GB but this has to be enabled in BIOS (hook for deeper knowledge about PCIE memory allocation).
> 
> *Important note*: The successful 7 GPU system above was made with Asus Z10PE-D8 WS dual Xeon motherboard. I do not see why it would not run with the Asus X-99 WS but the final proof would be to show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Note also some very basic technical issues with 7 GPUs: If one wants to put them directly into the motherboard one has to make a system of 7 watercooled single-slot GPUs. In some cases this may require removing the DVI port from the card which can be done. One has to remember that not all waterblocks with backplates will fit into the single-slot configuration, for example EKWB will not but the Aquacomputer ones will fit. Aquacomputer has suitable terminal for connecting 7 GPU waterblocks. After making such a 7 GPU waterblocks monster one has to consider how to release it from the PCIe sockets in case there is a need to take it out. The guy who made the system used short cards but with longer cards the PCIe locks will be hardly accessible.
> 
> The next level problem is how to install more than 7 GPUs using PCIe splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Some applications are better when using the number of cards which is power-of-two and so 8 cards would be recommended. In principle the number of PCIe slots can be increased using splitters. There are passive splitters and active splitters but to work they generally require support of PCIe bifurcation in BIOS. However, it seems some simple splitters and splitter boxes apparently do not require this (?). Another unresolved issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Been away for a while, and I hate to digress from the current discussion about v4 CPUs, but revisiting an old wound and a subject somewhat still (sort of) dear to my heart...

I haven't gone back to try the "Above 4G decoding" BIOS setting since I re-purposed two of my GTX-970s in my mid-gaming rig--I'm planning on moving up into all my gaming rigs up into my master bedroom this weekend, to avoid the dust and pest dander, so I'll try to give the 7-GPU setup another go after I follow wirk's suggestion. I always knew 2-CPU mobos would work with multiple 5+ GPUs, but following failures in my earlier testing, my lack of patience, and other endeavors, I moved on and let things die.

I did have a few spare Lightning GTX-780s, which I've been saving for a Skeletor-like water cooling rig, but they're too long to fit in my active Skeletor rig in its current configuration.

Anyway, I'll post later this weekend, or early next week, on what the results were.

Ciao...


----------



## scubadiver59

Oh, and before I leave...is anyone running the E5-2670 v3 CPU? Any issues?

The thread search is crap...returns all sorts of other posts vice what I input...hence my question.

Dank und gute Nacht...


----------



## sand74

I have run a E5-2687w v3...

... without any issues!!!


----------



## tomsonx1983

Sadly second mobo failed, replacement one did last about month, another rma


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, how well does this board OC in regards to CPU and Memory? Provided my chip is capable, does this board have any troubles OC'ing memory? I'm hoping to get 13-13-13-35 out of my GSkill Trident Z 4x8GB modules. I have a Rampage V sitting in a box right now, but the red accents aren't cutting it for me. I prefer the dark theme of the WS board.


----------



## sand74

What kind of issues do you have with your boards?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Someone been asking what issues was with my boards so first one did start loosing ddr channels, soldering on back literally get melted, replacement one i shut down system normally when trying to switch pc on few hours later it stops on 76 qcode


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Good luck getting a response from him about this board's availability. I have repeatedly PMed him and posted asking him about this and he has ignored me.


Just wanted to let you know it's back in stock at Newegg. Just picked up my second board.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Good luck getting a response from him about this board's availability. I have repeatedly PMed him and posted asking him about this and he has ignored me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know it's back in stock at Newegg. Just picked up my second board.
Click to expand...

Thank you! God Bless your heart and all your other internal organs! I just now placed my order!


----------



## p0Pe

Hey guys! I am having a bit of problems with this board/system that I hope a guru in here can help with.

SPecs: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4rFCBm

Although it is not the USB3.1 version I have.

Whenever I enable SLI, I am getting "out of range" on my monitor when I boot up, or start a full screen game. Unplugging, and plugging the monitor in again solves this, but with the newest nvidia driver, every time I run something full screen the monitor just goes blank, and I have to turn the power button to get the system to shut down.

I tried:
Dissabling secure boot and enable CSM in bios
Updated bios to newest version
Testing all cards individual, all works fine under furmark

I am currently back on 361.91 driver which seems to be working ok.

I have disabled vertical sync in nvidia control panel, but am not sure if this is what did the trick.

I did a single run in firestrike with everything on stock though. I really need to overclock that cpu!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11637489?

Random picture for attention.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Good luck getting a response from him about this board's availability. I have repeatedly PMed him and posted asking him about this and he has ignored me.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know it's back in stock at Newegg. Just picked up my second board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! God Bless your heart and all your other internal organs! I just now placed my order!
Click to expand...

WOW! NewEgg is out of stock already. Why on Earth doesn't Asus make enough of these boards? They sell like hotcakes! Thank God (and you!) I got my order in already.

Also, Asus is still not listing it with their other X99 boards. Curious.


----------



## cybrnook

I got my order in as well. I actually had a pre-order with ShopBLT, and they notified me that their ETA was on the 25th of this month that Boards would be coming in. Few hours later Newegg sent me the "In stock" alert (that I had signed up for), and low and behold there it was. Snapped it up as soon as I could, and sent an email to ShopBLT to cancel my pre-order. (Then of course let you know)

I do agree it seems a bit strange, the surroundings of this board, in regards to Asus's site and the fact the Rep's are not answering anyone about it. Not like we are being nasty or anything, we are just concerned customers of their brands and have a heavy interest in a product they offer. I also don't like the fact the the NON-ECC (Though I run ECC in mine) QVL list is about a year old, and the driver downloads for windows 10 are a bit "off". I think last time I downloaded the latest set, RAID drivers were actually the LAN drivers, and few others were mixed up etc etc....

Well, even with the above, I am still smitten with this board. As long as we get Broadwell-E support with the other mainstream X99 boards, then I think the board should live it's lifespan with the rest of the X99 platform. Who knows....  we surely don't........


----------



## smicha

Guys,
Urgent help is needed - I have 00 code and constant reboots. No error blue diods on mobo are light. I did flashback many times - still nothing. 00 is there no matter what I do. I did test PSU - it works on another machine fine.


----------



## MR-e

00 is CPU, try reseating or test CPU in another system.


----------



## smicha

But there is no diode indicating that this is a cpu? The 00 is right when I power the mobo. Are you 100% sure that this is a cpu - I have no other x99 system to test it.


----------



## MR-e

Strange that the LED is not lighting up. From practical experience, I had a Q-Code 00 happen once and re-seating the CPU fixed it.


----------



## smicha

I removed the cpu from the socket, left only 24 pin power connector nad flashback new bios - nothing. Still 00 but no other diodes activity. Simply 00 and a reset and so on. I think I'll RMA the mobo. This is the second asus x99 e ws 3.1 I am RMA. Is this really so bad?


----------



## Radox-0

Looks like Asus has released the new BIOS's for all x99 boards bar the various E-WS boards for broadwell-e support http://www.asus.com/Microsite/mb/intel-core-i7-x-series-cpu-ready/ check of the boards bios's confirm the same. Do e-ws boards typically take longer to come out, I would imagine that the case with these going through more stringent testing?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Looks like Asus has released the new BIOS's for all x99 boards bar the various E-WS boards for broadwell-e support http://www.asus.com/Microsite/mb/intel-core-i7-x-series-cpu-ready/ check of the boards bios's confirm the same. Do e-ws boards typically take longer to come out, I would imagine that the case with these going through more stringent testing?


This is making me wonder if it is worth waiting for Broadwell-e. Just what improvements will Broadwell-e have over Haswell-e?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> This is making me wonder if it is worth waiting for Broadwell-e. Just what improvements will Broadwell-e have over Haswell-e?


There will be the 10 core Sku of course up top with 20 threads which seems all but confirmed now, with ASrock accidentally dropping details I think most knew anyway.

Aside from that, I would put good money on there being an IPC bump to improve per core performance over Haswell-E and the pair of 6 cores and 8 core coming with a higher base clock speed over the Haswell-E Counterparts.

Also not entirely sure if it will happen, but an improved Internal Memory Controller to better use higher speed DDR4 kits would be nice to see.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I removed the cpu from the socket, left only 24 pin power connector nad flashback new bios - nothing. Still 00 but no other diodes activity. Simply 00 and a reset and so on. I think I'll RMA the mobo. This is the second asus x99 e ws 3.1 I am RMA. Is this really so bad?


The only time I had a 00 code is when my cpu was dead.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> The only time I had a 00 code is when my cpu was dead.


but did you see the diode indicating the [email protected]


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> but did you see the diode indicating the [email protected]


I don't recall to be honest. I _think_ that when it was 00 for me, no other diode would be lit.


----------



## Radox-0

Had 00 show up recently few times recently playing around with my RAM and XMP timings. Seems my kit does not like 3000Mhz and setting it to that would result in error code 00 / 53 / 53. with 00 nothing would show up until I cleared CMOS when 00 was displaying and resolved it for me at least. May not solve your issue but worth a shot.

FYI with that error no LED light was lit at the time. Initially thought it was booting fine when all LED's went off as normally Q-Code is hidden by 3rd GPU until I peer in.


----------



## smicha

Thanks guys - I did all what can be done:

1. All possible (from oldest to newest) bioses via flashback done - no results.
2. Remove all components and flashback - no results
3. Connecting a cpu fan - no results.
4. clear cmos button - no results.
5. Remove battery for 10 minutes - no results.
6. Unplug PSU for 1h - no results.
7. Flashback without cpu - no results.
8. Removing mobo out of a case and flashback - no results.

I am RMAing this mobo. The problem is that I almost have no chance to go with a different model for 7 GPUs - asrock ws e is out of stock. I am starting to doubt in quality control of Asus. This is the second the same mobo for RMA - first one was dead from new, this one is 00 with restarts.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I was getting 00 few times as radox say mostly with ram oc but bios clear did a job always, and now its my 3rd doard lol what i received today, thinking about change, a bit feed up with replace mobo every few months, oh second one lasted only about a month


----------



## mytime34

I have the Asus X99-E WS and so far it has been a good board, but I am also getting in a used Asrock X99 WS.

The only difference between the boards is that the ASUS used the PLEX chipset for the PCIE lanes, but the Asrock uses the actual CPU PCIE lanes.

I plan to test the Asrock when it comes in.

Which ever one I like better is going to be used as my gaming machine, the other is going to be sold.

From my reading online here are some Pro's/Con's of each

Asus:

Pro:
All PCIe slots can be used with 28 or 40 lane processor (due to the plex chipset)
Black/silver/gray color

Con:
Network ports cannot be teamed together

Asrock:

Pro:
Network ports can be teamed

Con:
Not all PCIe slots can be used no matter what processor you use, due to the limitation of the amount of PCIe lanes
Blue color
M.2 located below PCIe slot one, so the video card would cover it


----------



## smicha

There is also a asrock ws e based on plx and more expensive than ws.


----------



## mytime34

I was looking at the WS E, but a little out of my price range.

I got my Asus for $120 and I got the Asrock for $200


----------



## Aysberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytime34*
> 
> Con:
> Network ports cannot be teamed together


Is this confirmed? I am using Windows 10 and currently teaming is not possible, because Microsoft was slow on fixing some bugs. No the bugs are fixed and Intel is expected to release drivers in June which will support teaming again. Why shouldn't this work on the ASUS X99-E WS?

BTW Any news on broadwell-e support in BIOS?


----------



## mytime34

I cannot get mine to team together in windows 10


----------



## Aysberg

As I wrote, this is a Windows 10 thing (software related) and should be fixed with the release of the Intel® Ethernet Connections CD 21 in June. So the ASRock X99 WS has the same problem, because it's using Intel NICs too.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aysberg*
> 
> Is this confirmed? I am using Windows 10 and currently teaming is not possible, because Microsoft was slow on fixing some bugs. No the bugs are fixed and Intel is expected to release drivers in June which will support teaming again. Why shouldn't this work on the ASUS X99-E WS?
> 
> BTW Any news on broadwell-e support in BIOS?


Posted few pages back, ASUS has released the bios's for all thier other x99 boards bar this one. Hopefully should happen closer to release. http://www.asus.com/Microsite/mb/intel-core-i7-x-series-cpu-ready/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> I got my order in as well. I actually had a pre-order with ShopBLT, and they notified me that their ETA was on the 25th of this month that Boards would be coming in. Few hours later Newegg sent me the "In stock" alert (that I had signed up for), and low and behold there it was. Snapped it up as soon as I could, and sent an email to ShopBLT to cancel my pre-order. (Then of course let you know)
> 
> I do agree it seems a bit strange, the surroundings of this board, in regards to Asus's site and the fact the Rep's are not answering anyone about it. Not like we are being nasty or anything, we are just concerned customers of their brands and have a heavy interest in a product they offer. I also don't like the fact the the NON-ECC (Though I run ECC in mine) QVL list is about a year old, and the driver downloads for windows 10 are a bit "off". I think last time I downloaded the latest set, RAID drivers were actually the LAN drivers, and few others were mixed up etc etc....
> 
> Well, even with the above, I am still smitten with this board. As long as we get Broadwell-E support with the other mainstream X99 boards, then I think the board should live it's lifespan with the rest of the X99 platform. Who knows....  we surely don't........


Did you ever get your board yet? Newegg has cheerfully taken my money but hasn't shipped the board yet.


----------



## MR-e

Mine is expected to be delivered tomorrow for a Canadian order. I wonder if these will get the BW-E bios soon, even the RVE got a beta bios so that means all Asus X99 boards got it except the WS so far


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Did you ever get your board yet? Newegg has cheerfully taken my money but hasn't shipped the board yet.


Nope, it is still in the packaging phase. I called Newegg today, and the rep said these were drop shipments ordered direct from Asus ( so they were not coming from within a Newegg warehouse). He kindly escalated my case, and I should have more info in ~24 hours. I will update you when I do...


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Did you ever get your board yet? Newegg has cheerfully taken my money but hasn't shipped the board yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is still in the packaging phase. I called Newegg today, and the rep said these were drop shipments ordered direct from Asus ( so they were not coming from within a Newegg warehouse). He kindly escalated my case, and I should have more info in ~24 hours. I will update you when I do...
Click to expand...

Well, you did better than I did. The is the email I got from them yesterday:

_Thank you for contacting Newegg.

I apologize for the inconvenience. I noticed that there is no tracking number created and I will send a request asking for the tracking number for you. Once the tracking number created there will be an email send to you. Generally it will take 2-3 business days for processing. Thank you for your patience.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email.

Thank you,

Martina L.
_


----------



## MR-e

I ordered mine from Synnex Canada on the 12th, came in to my office today as well as a water cooling package from Dazmode









Edit - Can I upgrade the bios straight from the website? Asus's bios page doesn't list the WS /w USB 3.1, just the regular one.

Edit 2 - Here's the correct link to the USB 3.1 Support Page
http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X99-E%20WSUSB3.1/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Did you ever get your board yet? Newegg has cheerfully taken my money but hasn't shipped the board yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it is still in the packaging phase. I called Newegg today, and the rep said these were drop shipments ordered direct from Asus ( so they were not coming from within a Newegg warehouse). He kindly escalated my case, and I should have more info in ~24 hours. I will update you when I do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you did better than I did. The is the email I got from them yesterday:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Newegg.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience. I noticed that there is no tracking number created and I will send a request asking for the tracking number for you. Once the tracking number created there will be an email send to you. Generally it will take 2-3 business days for processing. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Martina L.
> _
Click to expand...

Well, I'm starting to get really unhappy (polite term to keep the mods happy







) with Newegg. I sent an inquiry asking if they were really having the boards drop shipped from Asus and got this pathetic reply that didn't answer my question:

_Dear Jeannie,

Thank you for contacting Newegg.

I am very glad to receive your reply. Generally, an item is put on hold for a customer when an order is submitted for the item. I already sent a request for you to asking for the tracking number and generally it will take 2-3 business days for processing. Once there is any update, we will immediately send an email to you. Thank you for your patience.

If you have any further questions or concerns, please visit our FAQs page. If you still require any assistance, please feel free to reply directly to this email.

Thank you,

Martina L.

--- Original Message ---
From: "Jeannie" (personal information redacted by poster)
Received: 4/19/2016 1:39:09 AM UTC
To: "Newegg Customer Service"
Subject: Re: Newegg Customer Service - Your Order Status

I read today that you don't actually have these boards in stock and they are supposedly being drop shipped from Asus. Is this true?

Jeannie_

I sent another email asking them to answer my question. If they continue to dodge my questions, I may file a complaint with the BBB to see if that will get their attention. It's been a week now with no action on their end.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Right now, I'm furious—positively livid—with blasted, incompetent, lying Newegg! I just got an out of stock notification from the...from them. So much for that load about putting one on hold when the order is placed! It's a good thing I'm several hundred miles from them or would be over there right now raising a ruction the likes of which they have never seen!


----------



## MR-e

Sorry can't see what distribution is like in the US. For what it's worth, I see another shipment coming to Canada for the 25th. These things went like hot cakes though. Perhaps US distribution will be getting some more between now and then?


----------



## diawa944

Me Too!
I was told it would be in Last Friday, then Monday.......Well today is Tuesday and no info.

It's already paid for to Boot! A other buddy of mine also ordered from newegg and got the same flim flam. paid for but no mobo.

Obviously people want this mobo and it is backordered everywhere... Im going to try my hand in London this weekend and see if i can get it in the UK, Very very frustrating


----------



## diawa944

Can you please tell me which board rev you see and which bios is on your MOBO. Happy that you got yours though! We are still waiting..................


----------



## MR-e

Where can I see the board rev? I won't be able to post my system for another week or so, in the middle of ordering water cooling parts.


----------



## diawa944

Hello,

The way to definitively find out is to call Asus with your serial # of the MoBo.

Regards,


----------



## Radox-0

Sticker on top of the right DIMM slots has most the details. part of it is the serial number, not sure what part makes the revision number however. Loaded BIOS is also listed on said sticker as the last 4 digit code.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Sorry can't see what distribution is like in the US. For what it's worth, I see another shipment coming to Canada for the 25th. These things went like hot cakes though. Perhaps US distribution will be getting some more between now and then?


How do you know another shipment is coming on the 25th? My inquiries to misbegotten Newegg and Asus (including [email protected] is supposed to be Asus' Rep here on the forums but ignores my PMs and posts; some rep!) have only resulted in me getting stonewalled by stupid eejits claiming to be reps that don't know their backsides from a hole in the ground.


----------



## diawa944

Jeanie,

This was on shop BLT FYI

This is the current real-time availability of item #B1A2271 as of Tuesday, April 19, 2016 9:45:23 PM Eastern Time.
You may order this product, regardless of availability:
Warehouse [?] In Stock [?] Incoming [?] ETA [?]
California, Southern -10 24 05-20-2016
Texas 0 0 -
Tennessee 0 0 -
Illinois -18 21 05-06-2016
Pennsylvania -49 60 05-06-2016
Total In Stock: Total Back Ordered: Total Incoming:
0 77 105
This product is not in stock at this time, but is on order with the manufacturer. The ETA's are estimates of when we expect to receive shipments from the manufacturer. ETA's are not guaranteed arrival dates and are subject to change. Orders for out of stock items are filled in the sequence received regardless of warehouse location. The fastest way to obtain this item is to place an order online now to secure your position in line, and we won't charge you until your order ships!

http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=661954486&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=asus+X99+E-WS%252Fusb3.1


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Jeanie,
> 
> This was on shop BLT FYI
> 
> This is the current real-time availability of item #B1A2271 as of Tuesday, April 19, 2016 9:45:23 PM Eastern Time.
> You may order this product, regardless of availability:
> Warehouse [?] In Stock [?] Incoming [?] ETA [?]
> California, Southern -10 24 05-20-2016
> Texas 0 0 -
> Tennessee 0 0 -
> Illinois -18 21 05-06-2016
> Pennsylvania -49 60 05-06-2016
> Total In Stock: Total Back Ordered: Total Incoming:
> 0 77 105
> This product is not in stock at this time, but is on order with the manufacturer. The ETA's are estimates of when we expect to receive shipments from the manufacturer. ETA's are not guaranteed arrival dates and are subject to change. Orders for out of stock items are filled in the sequence received regardless of warehouse location. The fastest way to obtain this item is to place an order online now to secure your position in line, and we won't charge you until your order ships!
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/search/order_id=661954486&s_max=25&t_all=1&s_all=asus+X99+E-WS%252Fusb3.1


Well, I can't order from that bunch of paranoid jerks because they won't accept the phone number I use on my credit card account. I do not give out my phone numbers to avoid phone spam and the jerks don't like the number that I use for companies that insist on having my phone because it has a 555 prefix). They can just stuff it!


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Well, I can't order from that bunch of paranoid jerks because they won't accept the phone number I use on my credit card account. I do not give out my phone numbers to avoid phone spam and the jerks don't like the number that I use for companies that insist on having my phone because it has a 555 prefix). They can just stuff it!


It seems like you have a few pre-requisites to purchasing this board. I bought mine from newegg open box/refurb, the internet equivalent of a shady guy in a dark alley. Worth noting that the board is an asus factory refurb, white box, but all of the accessories were packaged and like new. The board has been churning along for a month now without faults.

Though, I don't know if I would trust shopblts stock estimates. They're legit enough, as I bought three expensive monitors from them before anyone could get their hands on them. I've been tracking the x99-e ws stock on their site and it seems the warehouse delivery estimates keep getting pushed back every month, for at least 4 months now and the order queue keeps growing.


----------



## Blade Runner

After having no trouble with my E-WS for the whole time I have had it I have just started to get BSOD with the error "Critical Process Died"

I have noticed that the 3.3V rail is only showing 2.7 to 2.8V in the BIOS and on AI Suite 3, could this low voltage be causing my problems?

ETA For those wishing to order an E WS, BT have them in stock, its where I bought mine last year.

http://www.shop.bt.com/products/asus-x99-e-ws-ssi-ceb-intel-lga2011-v3-socket-x99-gigabit-lan-usb-3-0-x99-e-ws-B6WV.html?src=15


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> How do you know another shipment is coming on the 25th? My inquiries to misbegotten Newegg and Asus (including [email protected] is supposed to be Asus' Rep here on the forums but ignores my PMs and posts; some rep!) have only resulted in me getting stonewalled by stupid eejits claiming to be reps that don't know their backsides from a hole in the ground.


I have access to several major B2B distributors (TechData, Synnex, Ingram and others etc) in Canada and can see when we get stuff. The moment these landed, they were out of stock within the day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> ETA For those wishing to order an E WS, BT have them in stock, its where I bought mine last year.
> 
> http://www.shop.bt.com/products/asus-x99-e-ws-ssi-ceb-intel-lga2011-v3-socket-x99-gigabit-lan-usb-3-0-x99-e-ws-B6WV.html?src=15


Seems they have the older model without the USB 3.1.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Did you ever get your board yet? Newegg has cheerfully taken my money but hasn't shipped the board yet.


Well 1 down, 2 x to go.

I had my request to escalate escalated today  15 min later I also got the OOS notification, and the ensuing refund.

However I still have 1 on back-order at shopblt, and 1 on back-order at provantage (cheapest price I found for me). ShopBLT is saying the 4th of next month, Provantage updated my order with the 29th of this month.

I do want to add that I am currently already running this board, and I am searching for a secondary. In the event both back orders go through, I would be willing to help you out with one if needed.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> After having no trouble with my E-WS for the whole time I have had it I have just started to get BSOD with the error "Critical Process Died"
> 
> I have noticed that the 3.3V rail is only showing 2.7 to 2.8V in the BIOS and on AI Suite 3, could this low voltage be causing my problems?


It's normal for +3.3v and +5v to drift below the reference values, and for +12v to drift slightly above. Admittedly, 2.7v is lower than I've ever seen. 3.23v - 3.26v is more like it. So perhaps you're onto something there.

That BSOD message can be caused by a lot of things: OS, app, driver, or hardware issues. A few quick things you could check would be: run sfc /scannow (as admin); check device manager for unknown devices and disable them (don't uninstall as windows will re-install on the next boot). For driver issues, boot into safe mode and see how it behaves. If that fixes it temporarily, you could re-install various drivers. I'd try that before looking into major hardware issues.

Good luck.


----------



## ziCk

Anyone is running two of these RAM bundles (4x16GB) from Corsair (exact model: CMD64GX4M4A2666C15)? My shop (Scan.co.uk) offers only these or Corsair Vengeance. I want to get two of these to run run 128GB at 2666MHz with 5960X CPU, however I can't afford to get it right of the bat so wanted to buy one first, then add another one few months down the line. Can anyone confirm they would work? Asus doesn't seem to update their QVL...


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Anyone is running two of these RAM bundles (4x16GB) from Corsair (exact model: CMD64GX4M4A2666C15)? My shop (Scan.co.uk) offers only these or Corsair Vengeance. I want to get two of these to run run 128GB at 2666MHz with 5960X CPU, however I can't afford to get it right of the bat so wanted to buy one first, then add another one few months down the line. Can anyone confirm they would work? Asus doesn't seem to update their QVL...


Hi,

128 GB is the max memory the motherboard can take.
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/specifications/

64 GB is the max memory the 5960X can use.
http://ark.intel.com/products/82930/Intel-Core-i7-5960X-Processor-Extreme-Edition-20M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz

Rergards


----------



## ziCk

Yes, I know that part - Haswell-E i7s officially supports 64gb, however some memories do work in 128gb setup, however I don't know which ones thus I'm asking if anyone with these particular memories is running them fine or not. (this thread is probably the only place on the entire internet with any reliable informations regarding this motherboard)


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Yes, I know that part - Haswell-E i7s officially supports 64gb, however some memories do work in 128gb setup, however I don't know which ones thus I'm asking if anyone with these particular memories is running them fine or not. (this thread is probably the only place on the entire internet with any reliable informations regarding this motherboard)


I bought the exact same memory but my build is still in the process of being finished. Maybe someone else tried that memory configuration already. 64 GB should work just fine I believe.

Edit - After a quick google search it might work if the ram is RDIMM.
https://communities.intel.com/thread/85371?tstart=0
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2938855/hardcore-hardware-we-stuffed-this-pc-with-128gb-of-cutting-edge-ddr4-ram.html
This could work.


----------



## jsutter71

Just to chime in, Your best bet is to go by the approved memory list that I'm attaching. Also I'd like to add that when I upgraded from the USB 3.0 version of this board to the USB 3.1 version, I listed my used board on Amazon.com as "like new" condition. The board sold a couple weeks after I listed it. I've sold most of my used components through my Amazon sellers account and I make every effort to package those items as if they were purchased new. After I finish my current build this week, I'll be selling a lot of water cooling equipment that I purchased in the last 6 months of this project, but never used. Mostly Aquacomputer gear and a lot of EK fittings. Anyways, here are those lists.

X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_20160330.pdf 12k .pdf file


X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_150520.pdf 127k .pdf file


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just to chime in, Your best bet is to go by the approved memory list that I'm attaching. Also I'd like to add that when I upgraded from the USB 3.0 version of this board to the USB 3.1 version, I listed my used board on Amazon.com as "like new" condition. The board sold a couple weeks after I listed it. I've sold most of my used components through my Amazon sellers account and I make every effort to package those items as if they were purchased new. After I finish my current build this week, I'll be selling a lot of water cooling equipment that I purchased in the last 6 months of this project, but never used. Mostly Aquacomputer gear and a lot of EK fittings. Anyways, here are those lists.
> 
> X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_ECC_RDIMM_QVL_20160330.pdf 12k .pdf file
> 
> 
> X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_150520.pdf 127k .pdf file


NON ECC one is one year old and there have been several BIOS updates since then. There has also been a lot of new memory released ever since including 16GB DIMM slots. It is out of date.

ECC one is good, it was updated last month.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> I bought the exact same memory but my build is still in the process of being finished. Maybe someone else tried that memory configuration already. 64 GB should work just fine I believe.


Could you please try messaging Corsair or Asus support with question about it? I can't send support ticket on neither site as they both require me to put in serial number of either products, which so far are only in my shopping baskets and I didn't find any way to concact them other than going through form on their site... :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Can anyone confirm they would work? Asus doesn't seem to update their QVL...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just to chime in, Your best bet is to go by the approved memory list that I'm attaching.
> 
> X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_150520.pdf 127k .pdf file


As I've said, their QVL isn't up to date. As you can see for yourself not a single 16GB stick is on the list. Meanwhile memory I want to put in does work. Question however is if two of them work in 128GB setup.


----------



## RCPMAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Could you please try messaging Corsair or Asus support with question about it? I can't send support ticket on neither site as they both require me to put in serial number of either products, which so far are only in my shopping baskets and I didn't find any way to concact them other than going through form on their site... :/
> 
> As I've said, their QVL isn't up to date. As you can see for yourself not a single 16GB stick is on the list. Meanwhile memory I want to put in does work. Question however is if two of them work in 128GB setup.


Unfortunately I am on leave the next few weeks and will not be able to do it. But I could PM you the serial numbers and you could look it up yourself if you want to and then share it with the rest of us.


----------



## Aristotelian

Hello everyone it's me again. I saw on other forums and also here that Asus did not prepare a Broadwell-E bios for this motherboard. I can easily find one in continental Europe with the USB 3.1 addition, and I plan to build a serious Broadwell-E system around the 10 core. But besides this issue, there is one glaring one that remains to be resolved for me:

If I'm building a serious rig, I'd like to go with at least 64gb of the fastest ddr 4 memory I can buy. Some of it hits 4Ghz in frequency already but the memory compatibility list is woefully incomplete, outdated, or - if accurate, far too limited. Is this typical for Asus on such a flagship product? I prefer this motherboard far more than the Rampage Extreme but that series seems to get much more support.


----------



## Radox-0

For memory frequency I would wait to see how Broadwell-E handles higher speed kits. The list is not outdated so much as Haswell-E having a weak (relatively speaking) Internal Memory Controller (IMC). With Haswell-E you will generally be able to handle kits of about 3000 - 3400 (ish) with some going a bit higher but being down to the Silicon lottery. None will be able to handle 4000 Mhz kits so no point certifying and checking X99 boards can even manage that. More so if you fill all 8 slots for example.

Skylake however does have a much improved Internal Memory controller and can handle the higher speed kits which is why they are available.


----------



## field3

For those interested in ecc find this pdf at intel.com

ddr4-rdimm-xeon-e5-v4-validation-results.pdf


----------



## MatsGlobetrotte

Hi,

Indeed the QVLis outdated but also I dont believe there is going to be any major change even with broadwell on this motherboard. I am using G.Skil F4-3400C16-4GRBD successfully on the X99E- WS non USB3.1 version with the latest BIOS.despite trying all bios versions i could only reach 3000 Mhz but not stabile enough so have to back them off to 2800 Mhz to get consistant operation. Meanwhile I could easily tweak down the timing values from 16-18-18-38-T2 to 15-15-15-28-T1 running at 1.4 volts. Even if I ran memory on 1.6 volt I would not get stabile on 3000 Mhz thus 400 Mhz lower than the RAM specifications.

Meanwhile I have now used the same ram on MAximus VIII Extreme with a 6700K processor and easily hit 3772 MHz at 16-18-18-35-T1 consistently at 1.5volts. Based on what I can see on HWbot.org from various machines on air and water i believe the X99 Rampage Extreme V would give the same or similar result. Thus the E-WS is really not built for any overclocking on the memory which to me is not good enough from ASUS noting that its supposed to be a fast workstation solution. Whats the point of having a card with 4 x X16 PCIE and no fast ram to move the data.

I thus have no hopes things will improve with broadwell on this particular card. Learning my lesson I will stick to Maximus Extreme and Rampage extreme MB's in the future.


----------



## cybrnook

Just want to chime in that memory compatibility is going to come down to your CPU, not the motherboard as the IMC is built into the chip itself. Thus, technically, anything over spec 2133 on X99 is basically a chip lottery.


----------



## Radox-0

Skylake has a much better IMC then Haswell-E so not surprising you are running such high speed kits and hitting those figures. Plug those kits into a Rampage 5 extreme and it will also fail to reach that sort of high speed. There are overclockers of course who push kits that fast though upping the voltage but exception not the norm.

I had the RVE 5 and could only stabilise my ram at 2933 Mhz on 125 Strap and similar when I moved to the E-WS with same kit and CPU even though its a 3200 kit.

Also worth checking the haswell-e and skylake memory stability thread. You will see straight away on the first table on page one how haswell-e memory overclocks are far lower then what skylake achieves and thoses stability results are on the SOC and RVE 5 http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread reading through the general pattern is skylake achieves much higher ratio then

Also comments here in which a reviewer for the RVE 5 comments Asus informed them once you go past 3000 MHz the CPU memory controller starts to struggles and this was done on the Rampage 5 extreme also: http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/04/18/asus-republic-of-gamers-rampage-v-extreme-x99-motherboard-review-for-overclockers/

Not saying the RVE 5 will not get any better, but really at this stage your CPU itself is a massive factor in the equation.


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aristotelian*
> 
> Hello everyone it's me again. I saw on other forums and also here that Asus did not prepare a Broadwell-E bios for this motherboard. I can easily find one in continental Europe with the USB 3.1 addition, and I plan to build a serious Broadwell-E system around the 10 core. But besides this issue, there is one glaring one that remains to be resolved for me:
> 
> If I'm building a serious rig, I'd like to go with at least 64gb of the fastest ddr 4 memory I can buy. Some of it hits 4Ghz in frequency already but the memory compatibility list is woefully incomplete, outdated, or - if accurate, far too limited. Is this typical for Asus on such a flagship product? I prefer this motherboard far more than the Rampage Extreme but that series seems to get much more support.


Aristotelian.

Good day to you and all.

Please, please, oh please follow up on this as your build proceeds.









For all the normal reasons, life happens, my desired build on this MB has languished. The good news is a next gen CPU, RAM, and potentially GPU may be available when I can do this.







Suffice it to say what you are doing is of great interest.

If I may impose further and ask you and others to share their thoughts responses to this next would be valued.









Why I have a bad case of the hots for this MB is two fold. First and foremost. It is a workstation based board so once something makes the QVL it will just plain work. Second, gaming is not a big part of my life. I desire the stability so my normal 24 / 7 use needs will be met. Fair-is-fair, perhaps and just maybe a new game in Alpha testing may have seduced me to game again and this board in the configuration I desire can game with ease.










The Skylake options just don't offer the PCIe lanes I covet.
















If I may be so bold, a ten core Boradwell chip (just to share a grin the spell checker just returned Bordello for Boradwell







) with an WS MB's stability and PLX enhanced PCIe lanes is a very exciting prospect.

A rather long winded way of supporting why what you are doing is of such great personal interest.









Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## Poppapete

BOOT PROBLEM:

I rarely shut down my desktop but last week I did and it would not reboot. So I disconnected everything and tried to reboot from the MB, & it started. Bottom line is that it only boots when all monitors are disconnected from the GPU's. I then can plug the monitors in and all is fine. It will reboot from within windows but if I shut it down completely it will only start when all video ports are empty.

Any ideas warmly welcome. As I say it is not affecting me much as I rarely shut the PC down.

MB: Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1 (no onboard Graphics)

GPU: 2 X Asus GTX 970 Turbo

I have 7 monitors connected.

I can only think that the problem (bug) has happened after a GPU driver update which may have been weeks ago as I rarely power down completely.

My next move would be to roll back the GPU drivers but I though I would ask here before doing that!!

EDIT:

Should mention that the only drive is an Intel 750 1200GB PCIe NVMe in slot 7 the GPU's being in slots 3 and 5


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RCPMAD*
> 
> Unfortunately I am on leave the next few weeks and will not be able to do it. But I could PM you the serial numbers and you could look it up yourself if you want to and then share it with the rest of us.


I've won on auction cheap (I guess that's relative term - new, boxed one with full warranty for half of retail price) 5960X and ordered X99-E WS / USB3.1 two days ago - thank you anyway! Therefore I am joining the club









CPU: 5960X @ AiO Corsair H115i
RAM: 64GB (4x16GB) Corsair Dominator 2666MHz
Mobo: Asus X99-E WS / USB3.1
GPU: GTX Titan 6GB (Series 700)
PSU: Corsair AX1500i

Now, does anyone want to buy my kidney and/or lung? I have spare one of each, otherwise I'm looking for generous donator that want to present me 5x Quadro M6000 with 24GB of VRAM each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I can only think that the problem (bug) has happened after a GPU driver update which may have been weeks ago as I rarely power down completely.
> 
> My next move would be to roll back the GPU drivers but I though I would ask here before doing that!!


Try using DDU to remove drivers, then instal older ones (when installing pick custom instalation and tick checkbox on the bottom that says something about clean installation) that were working for you. It seems a lot of people are reporting similar issue (although it's not every 970 owner is suffering it) on the internet.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> ...ordered X99-E WS / USB3.1...


Where did you order it?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> I've won on auction cheap (I guess that's relative term - new, boxed one with full warranty for half of retail price) 5960X and ordered X99-E WS / USB3.1 two days ago - thank you anyway! Therefore I am joining the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: 5960X @ AiO Corsair H115i
> RAM: 64GB (4x16GB) Corsair Dominator 2666MHz
> Mobo: Asus X99-E WS / USB3.1
> GPU: GTX Titan 6GB (Series 700)
> PSU: Corsair AX1500i
> 
> Now, does anyone want to buy my kidney and/or lung? I have spare one of each, otherwise I'm looking for generous donator that want to present me 5x Quadro M6000 with 24GB of VRAM each.
> Try using DDU to remove drivers, then instal older ones (when installing pick custom instalation and tick checkbox on the bottom that says something about clean installation) that were working for you. It seems a lot of people are reporting similar issue (although it's not every 970 owner is suffering it) on the internet.


My problem is different. get nothing (no fans turning) when monitors attached to 970 but pull all monitors out and it powers on and when I attach a monitor it is in W10 at log in screen. Have found nothing similar on googling. Seems like a power problem.


----------



## Aysberg

Just for your info, I am using a 4x16GB G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ) kit on my X99-E WS. I tried 3200 MHz but cannot get the system to boot, currently I am running the RAM at 2400 MHz. But I must admit, that I didn't try to reach more at the moment.

I didn't buy 64GB to do overclocking so it's OK when it's running according the specs of my 5930K and if I get the chance, I will try the board with 8 x 16GB, but this has to wait until someone lends me another kit or I have a project which needs more than 64GB of RAM.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where did you order it?


https://www.scan.co.uk/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where did you order it?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Thank you.


Is there a shortage in the US?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a shortage in the US?
Click to expand...

That's like asking if the Pope is Catholic. There is one heck of a shortage here. When they do come in stock, which is several months apart, they sell out in hours.


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aysberg*
> 
> Just for your info, I am using a 4x16GB G.Skill Trident Z DIMM Kit 64GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14Q-64GTZ) kit on my X99-E WS. I tried 3200 MHz but cannot get the system to boot, currently I am running the RAM at 2400 MHz. But I must admit, that I didn't try to reach more at the moment.
> 
> I didn't buy 64GB to do overclocking so it's OK when it's running according the specs of my 5930K and if I get the chance, I will try the board with 8 x 16GB, but this has to wait until someone lends me another kit or I have a project which needs more than 64GB of RAM.


Same here. Same kit, i7-5960x running nicely with water cooling at 4.4Ghz, I've got 2400 Mhz stable for the full 64GB of memory, and there has been a pretty hard stop right at that point. I can get two or three sticks to 2800 with way too much voltage, but never all four, so 2400 suggests itself as the reasonable stopping point.


----------



## ziCk

To be honest I didn't tinker with OC and my Corsair memories work just fine with default XMP profile at 2666Mhz. I will probably get CPU to 4.0GHz at some point if I will have to switch to CPU rendering but for now stock clocks are working just fine for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That's like asking if the Pope is Catholic. There is one heck of a shortage here. When they do come in stock, which is several months apart, they sell out in hours.


Considering there's ongoing islamisation of Europe in progress that's not as obvious as it might seem







I could understand shortage of gaming equipment as US generally stands on gaming consoles rather than PC gaming but workstation motherboard being literally unavailable? That's something new o.0

Are you going to order one from UK? (we seem to have plenty, however only SCAN seem to have 3.1 version for some reason)


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> To be honest I didn't tinker with OC and my Corsair memories work just fine with default XMP profile at 2666Mhz. I will probably get CPU to 4.0GHz at some point if I will have to switch to CPU rendering but for now stock clocks are working just fine for me.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That's like asking if the Pope is Catholic. There is one heck of a shortage here. When they do come in stock, which is several months apart, they sell out in hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering there's ongoing islamisation of Europe in progress that's not as obvious as it might seem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could understand shortage of gaming equipment as US generally stands on gaming consoles rather than PC gaming but workstation motherboard being literally unavailable? That's something new o.0
> 
> Are you going to order one from UK? (we seem to have plenty, however only SCAN seem to have 3.1 version for some reason)
Click to expand...

I'm thinking about it. It depends on how much shipping would cost, if I would have to pay the VAT or not (an outrageous tax if I ever saw one), and if the warranty would still be good.


----------



## ziCk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That's like asking if the Pope is Catholic. There is one heck of a shortage here. When they do come in stock, which is several months apart, they sell out in hours.


In EU prices are already published with VAT (as in this is the final price you pay as a customer) so the only thing aside from shipping (will be prolly arround ~20 quid l) will be eventual import TAX and customs.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziCk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That's like asking if the Pope is Catholic. There is one heck of a shortage here. When they do come in stock, which is several months apart, they sell out in hours.
> 
> 
> 
> In EU prices are already published with VAT (as in this is the final price you pay as a customer) so the only thing aside from shipping (will be prolly arround ~20 quid l) will be eventual import TAX and customs.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure if products shipped to the U.S. got hit with the VAT or not since Scan lists both the price with VAT and without VAT. With VAT, import taxes, and shipping, that sucker would cost almost $700 USD for a $525 board. Yikes!


----------



## smicha

Is anyone from ASUS reading this post???


----------



## ziCk

YAY! I've just sniped fresh auction with brand new Titan X for about half the retail price!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I wasn't sure if products shipped to the U.S. got hit with the VAT or not since Scan lists both the price with VAT and without VAT. With VAT, import taxes, and shipping, that sucker would cost almost $700 USD for a $525 board. Yikes!


They list price without VAT because they have to give that information but as a buyer you allways pay with VAT. If you're buying for company then you can get VAT back at the end of the year.

You know how I feel when I order new keyboard. I'm used to ANSI-US/International layout and most countries have their own variations of ISO with big-ass Enter... so I have to pay like 150% for the keyboard because of shipping costs, import and customs taxes







And about all prices in EU are US price + US TAX + EU VAT in vast majority of cases


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Is anyone from ASUS reading this post???


Probably but it wouldn't matter. The Asus rep on this forum will just ignore us.


----------



## Blade Runner

Anyone know if Asus have indicated a date when they will be releasing a BIOS to work with Broadwell on the E-WS or the M-WS?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Anyone know if Asus have indicated a date when they will be releasing a BIOS to work with Broadwell on the E-WS or the M-WS?


Sadly not. Seemingly over on toms a similar thread with someone who appears to be with Asus suggests there is no eta: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3037863/asus-x99-broadwell-support.html


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Sadly not. Seemingly over on toms a similar thread with someone who appears to be with Asus suggests there is no eta: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-3037863/asus-x99-broadwell-support.html


Thanks for the info'
I wonder if - "ASUS R&D is working diligently on getting the UEFI build ready for the Broadwell-E release" - means that it will be released at the same time as the CPUs?
I am building a new M-WS and could do with getting it running for late June/ July so I might end up just hanging on a bit more and picking up a discounted 5930K. I have seen some for £450 is anyone selling them for less in Europe?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Thanks for the info'
> I wonder if - "ASUS R&D is working diligently on getting the UEFI build ready for the Broadwell-E release" - means that it will be released at the same time as the CPUs?
> I am building a new M-WS and could do with getting it running for late June/ July so I might end up just hanging on a bit more and picking up a discounted 5930K. I have seen some for £450 is anyone selling them for less in Europe?


It took them about 6 months after Win 10 was released for them to update their drivers. I wouldn't be surprised if they waited for the BIOS update AFTER the new CPU's go on sell to the general public.


----------



## Aristotelian

For those of you buying in (continental) Europe I tend to find the best prices on idealo.de. Even with the announcement of new motherboards from Gigabyte etc my eyes are firmly fixed on this one. I guess if they announced the Broadwell-E bios update then I'd order one now but without that guarantee...


----------



## tomsonx1983

I will wait for rampage black edition, hopefully they will release it, black was always bullet proof, like i said before my x99-e ws suddenly died twice
And replacement of mobo if having custom loop every few weeks it's pain in a...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Weird how my board from launch is still working 100%. It`s been running a overclocked CPU(s) and GPU(s) all the time-


----------



## zlpw0ker

I havent OC my board,but its working 100% fine here to,even tho I have only used my new mobo 2.5month ish.
No problems so far tho.


----------



## tomsonx1983

I know, first one was ok for almost 6 months, then replacement one died in few weeks, of course always can happends, but second one was refurb sended from asus maybe thats a reason


----------



## Aristotelian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> I will wait for rampage black edition, hopefully they will release it, black was always bullet proof, like i said before my x99-e ws suddenly died twice
> And replacement of mobo if having custom loop every few weeks it's pain in a...


This will be my first custom loop ever, and if it gets too complicated my wife will veto any further attempt. I'm going for an insane watercooling setup where basically, I can keep the cooling permanently except the cpu/gpu waterblocks, and simply rebuild new pcs within this cooling shell every few years.

What I want is the best motherboard for CPU overclocking; memory stability; PLX chips for loads of PCI-e lanes (I think I'll go with a really high end PCI-e storage solution, so it helps). I am dreaming that they'll refresh this board for Broadwell-E and advertise increased memory compatibility and frequency range. A Broadwell-E 10 core at 4.4Ghz on all cores (constant) with 3600Mhz of fast ram, say 32 or 64 Gb...bring it on...


----------



## tomsonx1983

@Aristotelian
Memory speed its dependant from cpu imc (memory controler) Broadwell-e supose to have upgraded imc so will handle higher memory clocks, and about first watercooling loop, if u will pick all stuff wisely than it may work but usually after first setup u want to correct some bits







like me in few weeks my rig will go to upgrade from corsair 750D 420/280 rads to insane 2x 560 rads in full custom made case


----------



## Aristotelian

My plan so far for cooling is: 3x 480mm radiators - 4 GTs on each except one which will have 8 in push/pull, controlled by a lamptron fan controller (and some sick cabling, I hope). Two pumps in serial mode.

I'll use that to push the Broadwell-E 10 core and two Pascal or Polaris flagships in sli or crossfire. I don't think I'll ever need much more radiator capacity than that, and I went with EK 480mm Coolstream XTs









If what you said about memory is correct, the motherboard would not necessarily need to change - it's dependent on hardware within the CPU itself?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aristotelian*
> 
> My plan so far for cooling is: 3x 480mm radiators - 4 GTs on each except one which will have 8 in push/pull, controlled by a lamptron fan controller (and some sick cabling, I hope). Two pumps in serial mode.
> 
> I'll use that to push the Broadwell-E 10 core and two Pascal or Polaris flagships in sli or crossfire. I don't think I'll ever need much more radiator capacity than that, and I went with EK 480mm Coolstream XTs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If what you said about memory is correct, the motherboard would not necessarily need to change - it's dependent on hardware within the CPU itself?


Yes memory speeds are mostly dependent on cpu itself
Triple 480 rads its more than enough, and if u considering 2 pumps than 2 loops its what i will consider, one for cpu/mobo second for gpus, or u can get single koolance strong d5 (24v) plus koolance pump controller, and for fan i just ordered aquaero 6xt for fan controlling, water temp/flow monitoring, in my case 2x560 black ice sr2 will be a bit overkill as well







now got much less capacity and and my current rig its [email protected] and 2X Titan X in sli and my loop can handle it, only mobo block left to get


----------



## diawa944

I hear the next wave of E-WS/usb3.1 boards are starting to trickle in. A friend of mine just received his board today and i just got a notice that i would be receiving mine on the 10th. Now a direct drop ship and not through the retailer. I'm skeptical though, as another poster had a similar issue and never received the item from what i understand.

I've been waiting forever it seems and did not want to pull the trigger on a new chip until the MOBO Arrives. I might just wait until the new 6900's come out and get a 5960x on the cheap. They should be a lot cheaper in June.


----------



## MJB13SRT8

Yes they are I placed an order for one on the 26th with B&H Photo and I just got a notice that it is being shipped from ASUS directly to me.

Montrose


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> I hear the next wave of E-WS/usb3.1 boards are starting to trickle in. A friend of mine just received his board today and i just got a notice that i would be receiving mine on the 10th. Now a direct drop ship and not through the retailer. I'm skeptical though, as another poster had a similar issue and never received the item from what i understand.
> 
> I've been waiting forever it seems and did not want to pull the trigger on a new chip until the MOBO Arrives. I might just wait until the new 6900's come out and get a 5960x on the cheap. They should be a lot cheaper in June.


I would not expect massive price drop on cpu, HEDT platform always was keeping high price


----------



## Mad Monk

Lady,

Good day to you and all,

I've ordered a few specialty items from the UK paying via credit card. The VAT was a separate line item on my bill. It was the item, VAT, and shipping. The card I used charged a currency conversion rate also, which is why I learned to check how my cards work; ouch.









Asus' on line representation on this thread has become notable by it's absence. I still have the hots for this board; Skylake based MBs just do not seem to have the PCIe lanes I covet. That being on record, since this is a WS MB and ASUS is notable by their absence I may walk away from ASUS WS MBs.

Somebody please talk me out of that.









Anyway back to the initial response. The VAT and currency exchange rates will show up. Never thought shipping fees were outlandish just not cheap (never considered using a UK shipping address either.) If you have more than one credit card you may want to call them and see how they do currency exchange rates.

Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Lady,
> 
> Good day to you and all,
> 
> I've ordered a few specialty items from the UK paying via credit card. The VAT was a separate line item on my bill. It was the item, VAT, and shipping. The card I used charged a currency conversion rate also, which is why I learned to check how my cards work; ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus' on line representation on this thread has become notable by it's absence. I still have the hots for this board; Skylake based MBs just do not seem to have the PCIe lanes I covet. That being on record, since this is a WS MB and ASUS is notable by their absence I may walk away from ASUS WS MBs.
> 
> Somebody please talk me out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back to the initial response. The VAT and currency exchange rates will show up. Never thought shipping fees were outlandish just not cheap (never considered using a UK shipping address either.) If you have more than one credit card you may want to call them and see how they do currency exchange rates.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk


no,dont jump ship.
For me, it was love at first sight.7 pci-e slots,for me to be able to have 4 gpu cards or sli + 3 other pcie cards is beastly,PLX chips,Big motherboard with alot of features,i7 and xeon support up to 128gb of RAM,many sata connections + much usb 3.0,3.1ports. The design on this board is really good and im thinking of the color choices to, no wasted space on this board,every cm is beeing used for something.And I love the fact I can turn this mobo into a server grade mobo,I know this isnt a 100% serverboard. Its made by japanese caps for longevety that make sure the pc can be on 24/7 in all enviroments. it has OC ability,not that im gonna use it much. It has 6 pwm connections on mobo.
For me this WS board was the only choice for me after a little while.get the 3.1 version if you can.

I hope that atleast talks you out of it


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Lady,
> 
> Good day to you and all,
> 
> I've ordered a few specialty items from the UK paying via credit card. The VAT was a separate line item on my bill. It was the item, VAT, and shipping. The card I used charged a currency conversion rate also, which is why I learned to check how my cards work; ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus' on line representation on this thread has become notable by it's absence. I still have the hots for this board; Skylake based MBs just do not seem to have the PCIe lanes I covet. That being on record, since this is a WS MB and ASUS is notable by their absence I may walk away from ASUS WS MBs.
> 
> Somebody please talk me out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway back to the initial response. The VAT and currency exchange rates will show up. Never thought shipping fees were outlandish just not cheap (never considered using a UK shipping address either.) If you have more than one credit card you may want to call them and see how they do currency exchange rates.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mad Monk
> 
> 
> 
> no,dont jump ship.
> For me, it was love at first sight.7 pci-e slots,for me to be able to have 4 gpu cards or sli + 3 other pcie cards is beastly,PLX chips,Big motherboard with alot of features,i7 and xeon support up to 128gb of RAM,many sata connections + much usb 3.0,3.1ports. The design on this board is really good and im thinking of the color choices to, no wasted space on this board,every cm is beeing used for something.And I love the fact I can turn this mobo into a server grade mobo,I know this isnt a 100% serverboard. Its made by japanese caps for longevety that make sure the pc can be on 24/7 in all enviroments. it has OC ability,not that im gonna use it much. It has 6 pwm connections on mobo.
> For me this WS board was the only choice for me after a little while.get the 3.1 version if you can.
> 
> I hope that atleast talks you out of it
Click to expand...

Pity I can't even get on the ship.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Pity I can't even get on the ship.


hang in there, you will find it available eventually.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Pity I can't even get on the ship.
> 
> 
> 
> hang in there, you will find it available eventually.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## mytime34

Has anyone tried using an HP P410 Raid card with the X99-E WS motherboard?

I install it and it shows Initializing, but than I get a blinking cursor forever and it never finishes booting


----------



## cybrnook

I got an LSI 9211-8i in mine and it works fine (with SLI GPU's as well)

http://www.amazon.com/SAS9211-8I-8PORT-Int-Sata-Pcie/dp/B002RL8I7M


----------



## mytime34

So it looks like my raid card is the issue, the cache card seems to have failed.
I have since ordered a replacement card and will be upgrading to a better card soon.

I just needed to keep the data on the 16 drives, so far now I am just limping along


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Getting closer to completing my never-ending desk build. Got both X99-E WS board striped down and waterblocks on for fit. Mocking up pipe fittings now. Hopefully done by the end of May if I can keep the motivation going.


----------



## Radox-0

That looks awesome. Will be cool to see it complete


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> no,dont jump ship.
> For me, it was love at first sight.7 pci-e slots,for me to be able to have 4 gpu cards or sli + 3 other pcie cards is beastly,PLX chips,Big motherboard with alot of features,i7 and xeon support up to 128gb of RAM,many sata connections + much usb 3.0,3.1ports. The design on this board is really good and im thinking of the color choices to, no wasted space on this board,every cm is beeing used for something.And I love the fact I can turn this mobo into a server grade mobo,I know this isnt a 100% serverboard. Its made by japanese caps for longevety that make sure the pc can be on 24/7 in all enviroments. it has OC ability,not that im gonna use it much. It has 6 pwm connections on mobo.
> For me this WS board was the only choice for me after a little while.get the 3.1 version if you can.
> 
> I hope that atleast talks you out of it


Dear zipw0ker,

Good day to you.

I thank you for your very kind encouragement. Please understand I covet / desire this MB for all the reasons you shared.

What has my knickers in a knot is this is supposed to be a WS MB. When something makes the QVL it is supposed to work. It is an high end product and, silly soul that I am, expect the vendor (Asus) to support it and the customers that have invested it it / trusted them. In that vein, Asus' absence here is a significant negative and the Lady's comments crystallized my disquiet on that point; Hey Asus respond to somebody here! Show us you care and support your customers.

If I did not want this MB and plan on purchasing this MB the lack of demonstrated support from ASUS (vendor) would not irk so much.

Additionally, the (if I may be so bold) lack of availability has shifted from gee others want this MB so supply has and continues to outstrip demand to a demonstration of support failure for this MB

Whew, all of that now being on the record, If Asus would just support those that have bought it and those that want to purchase it I'd never have expressed my growing disaffection. Recall please, I've had a case of the hots / want this MB for a build that hopefully will outlast me. So once again I thank you for your encouragement.

That last ws so important to me I am imposing it again -- "...once again thank you for your encouragement."

Respectfully,

Mad Monk


----------



## Mad Monk

Hey zlpw0ker,

Please accept my apologies.

Hit send to fast and then noticed I misspelled your Handel. Sorry!

Cheers,

Mad Monk
PS: Seriously, despite my foul up thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> Getting closer to completing my never-ending desk build. Got both X99-E WS board striped down and waterblocks on for fit. Mocking up pipe fittings now. Hopefully done by the end of May if I can keep the motivation going.


What are the waterblocks on the mobo?


----------



## Radox-0

it's the liquid ecstasy waterblock. Been looking at picking it up for a while when I do my rebuild: http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasserkuehler/mb-chipsatz/asus/wasserkühler-nl-nsb-asus-x99-e-ws-fullcover-detail.html sorry only retailer link I can find atm.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Monk*
> 
> Dear zipw0ker,
> 
> Good day to you.
> 
> I thank you for your very kind encouragement. Please understand I covet / desire this MB for all the reasons you shared.
> 
> What has my knickers in a knot is this is supposed to be a WS MB. When something makes the QVL it is supposed to work. It is an high end product and, silly soul that I am, expect the vendor (Asus) to support it and the customers that have invested it it / trusted them. In that vein, Asus' absence here is a significant negative and the Lady's comments crystallized my disquiet on that point; Hey Asus respond to somebody here! Show us you care and support your customers.
> 
> If I did not want this MB and plan on purchasing this MB the lack of demonstrated support from ASUS (vendor) would not irk so much.
> 
> Additionally, the (if I may be so bold) lack of availability has shifted from gee others want this MB so supply has and continues to outstrip demand to a demonstration of support failure for this MB
> 
> Whew, all of that now being on the record, If Asus would just support those that have bought it and those that want to purchase it I'd never have expressed my growing disaffection. Recall please, I've had a case of the hots / want this MB for a build that hopefully will outlast me. So once again I thank you for your encouragement.
> 
> That last ws so important to me I am imposing it again -- "...once again thank you for your encouragement."
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Mad Monk


thanks for your kinda words, I only want you to get the best x99 board available now. I also really like the UEFI bios on this board,I think its great design and not to much OC focused compared to r5e board.
But I didnt buy this board because of support on a forum,tho I wonder why its so hard to get by + that the picture of the board is not on the asus site.
Hopefully I will not run into any problems with this board.I live in norway and I hope the support I get IF I run into trouble that the online retailer company will help me sort it out.
I hope you will look past the absence/absense from asus rep's and buy this badass board
and no need to apologize for misspelling my nick


----------



## Praz

Hello

ASUS N.A. offers more motherboard support here at OCN than all the other motherboard manufacturers combined. To expect that this support would be extended to random threads is both shortsighted and illogical.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

A buddy of mine upgraded his mobo and I asked if I could purchase his old one (My current WS board) He said we could just exchange. So I gave him my X99-S and got his X99-E WS. The only reason i got this board. It`s ridiculously expensive. ^^

He was very, very kind just to exchange it to me, i owe him one for sure!


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ASUS N.A. offers more motherboard support here at OCN than all the other motherboard manufacturers combined. To expect that this support would be extended to random threads is both shortsighted and illogical.


He won't even respond to PMs about this board.


----------



## diawa944

looks like asus is getting ready for the refreshed line of x99 boards

checkout this post: about half way down the article
http://wccftech.com/intel-core-i7-6950x-vs-core-i7-5960x-benchmark-results/


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> looks like asus is getting ready for the refreshed line of x99 boards
> 
> checkout this post: about half way down the article
> http://wccftech.com/intel-core-i7-6950x-vs-core-i7-5960x-benchmark-results/


This from the article: _...ASUS will be deploying the latest X99 A II, X99 Deluxe II and X99 STRIX Gaming series..._ No WS.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> This from the article: _...ASUS will be deploying the latest X99 A II, X99 Deluxe II and X99 STRIX Gaming series..._ No WS.


I would have been a little pissed of they revamped the e WS again.
Atleast we know now that the new cpu's works with this board/all current x99 boards. even tho it was tested on r5e.
and it doesnt seem the new pascal gpus are beeing implemented with NV-Link, thus the new x99 boards doesnt have it either which means new pascal gpus will use pcie right?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I would have been a little pissed of they revamped the e WS again.
> Atleast we know now that the new cpu's works with this board/all current x99 boards. even tho it was tested on r5e.
> and it doesnt seem the new pascal gpus are beeing implemented with NV-Link, thus the new x99 boards doesnt have it either which means new pascal gpus will use pcie right?


Pascal, at least the Tesla cards which are the only ones with specs properly released by Nvidia do use NVLink. Not that it means much as I doubt we will be using it on the consumer boards for a bit.

Is there a Bios out now for Broadwell-E for these boards? AFAIK ASUS have only done so for, well every board apart from the E-WS


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> thanks for your kinda words, I only want you to get the best x99 board available now. I also really like the UEFI bios on this board,I think its great design and not to much OC focused compared to r5e board.
> But I didnt buy this board because of support on a forum,tho I wonder why its so hard to get by + that the picture of the board is not on the asus site.
> Hopefully I will not run into any problems with this board.I live in norway and I hope the support I get IF I run into trouble that the online retailer company will help me sort it out.
> I hope you will look past the absence/absense from asus rep's and buy this badass board
> and no need to apologize for misspelling my nick


zlpw0ker,

Hej min van. Sorry that was not Norwegian.

Hopefully Swedish has a correlation and that was most of what Swedish I know. Shame on me. Languages are not my strong suite. Please accept it in the spirit offered, a well intended, if perhaps failed attempt to express my appreciation for your encouragement.

Thank you for the encouragement it is appreciated.









Never read the entire "Asus x99 Motherboard Series Official Support Thread (North American users only)" all the way through; link inset below. Might be able to winnow the chaff from the few grains needed on this thread for our X99 WS MBs. Or in my case wanna be.









Under the heading of fair-is-fair, (after only scanning a few pages) I didn't see anything specific for our WS MB. But under my settings I only have 237 pages to go.









]http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/0_50[/URL]

Cheers,

Mad Monk
PS: My gripe and what galls me about Asus' absence here is simple. This WS MB was supposed to have all kinds of support for one of their top of the line products. If Asus is unwilling to at least honor their pledge and check in on one of the better if not best threads on this product I fear a slid in quality as well as support. While this concern may not impact my consideration of this MB, it is a factor when considering any other ASUS products.









The list of the oh so very very experienced, skilled, and talented people that have shared their knowledge and builds pertinent to this WS MB here since this threads inception is mind boggling, and yes to be honest humbling. You all rock.


----------



## smicha

Guys,

I need your help - I have 7 gpus, but 4 of them are visible in bios. 4G decoding is enabled (otherwise the machine does not boot). I changed manually all pcie to gen1 or gen2 - same results. Is there anything I can do to see the rest 3 gpus? These 7 are all under watercooling so last option for me is to drain the loop and remove all gpus and clear cmos.


----------



## ocvn

Any bios for x99-e ws for broadwell-e yet?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I need your help - I have 7 gpus, but 4 of them are visible in bios. 4G decoding is enabled (otherwise the machine does not boot). I changed manually all pcie to gen1 or gen2 - same results. Is there anything I can do to see the rest 3 gpus? These 7 are all under watercooling so last option for me is to drain the loop and remove all gpus and clear cmos.


What else do you have plugged into the board. M.2 SSD or anything? On section 1-10 (page 26) of the X99-E WS 3.1 manual, I only see PCIe lane assignments for up to 5 x GPU's (septuple). not 7. May be a limitation.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> What else do you have plugged into the board. M.2 SSD or anything? On section 1-10 (page 26) of the X99-E WS 3.1 manual, I only see PCIe lane assignments for up to 5 x GPU's (septuple). not 7. May be a limitation.


Septuple is 7









It was working with 7. The cable monitor was switched to another gpu and it all happened. It supports 7 gpus. But now I cannot get them in bios.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

I've read through most of this thread, and I believe the highest confirmed # of video cards is 5 by scubadiver59 for the X99-E WS. I don't think he ever got around to testing with his RMA boards to verify 7 could be done. That is not to say it can't, but I do not believe we have any shared confirmation out side of a blurb about a professional rig used to render some gfx for a stage display. Have you tried powering down 1, 3, 5, or 7 to see if any of the even #'d cards will show? Also is the 6-Pin EATX12V_1 plugged in by PCIE slot #1? ( I hesitate to even ask based on your obvious experience)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Septuple is 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was working with 7. The cable monitor was switched to another gpu and it all happened. It supports 7 gpus. But now I cannot get them in bios.


Sorry didn't see this until after I posted...


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Septuple is 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was working with 7. The cable monitor was switched to another gpu and it all happened. It supports 7 gpus. But now I cannot get them in bios.


You're right, You're right...... I just saw there were 5 line items, but that last line (Line 5) represents 7 GPU's, hence the septuple. Sorry about that.......

Have you tried rolling back to a previous BIOS, or doing the normal clear CMOS to see if a fresh start re-detects them.


----------



## smicha

Read carefully what I wrote...


----------



## Ivalyn

Hi guys,

Over a month has already passed since Broadwell-E CPUs were debuted.
Is there anyone who has some information about BIOS update?

Of course, I know that so many similar questions were asked in this thread yet.
But, I just now plan to build a work station in this month and be willing to choose this MB.
So that, I can't help but ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Zurv

Ivalyn, the CPUs aren't out yet - I don't even they have even been officially announced yet either. Most people expect the announcement will be at Computex at the end of May.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Ivalyn, the CPUs aren't out yet - I don't even they have even been officially announced yet either. Most people expect the announcement will be at Computex at the end of May.


To be fair all the other ASUS x99 boards have had thier bios updates released for Broadwell-E. Just the E-WS which has not thus far from Asus afaik.


----------



## creatron

bios ready for Broadwell-E on asus site , version 3004


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creatron*
> 
> bios ready for Broadwell-E on asus site , version 3004


It begins !!


----------



## TUFinside

For my Mobo :

Formal BIOS 3005 release.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99WSI.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve System Performance.
2. Support Broadwell-EP series processors.

**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3004.

Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS
Step2: Clear CMOS
Step3: Install Broadwell-EP CPU
Step4: Start to use (Already upgrade to support Broadwell-EP CPU)


----------



## lavendy

3004 go DDR4 3200MHz








using F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lavendy*
> 
> 3004 go DDR4 3200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB


Nice. Was there a difference in what was stabilised prior to the BIOS? or has it always been stable at 3200Mhz? Would love to tweak with things, alas missing the GPU's


----------



## MR-e

No love yet for USB 3.1 ver of the board.

http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X99-E%20WSUSB3.1/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## creatron

http://www.asus.com/us/supportonly/X99-E%20WSUSB3.1/HelpDesk_Download/

Version 3004

Description X99-E WS/USB 3.1 Formal BIOS 3004 release to public.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EU31.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve system performance and stability.
2. Support Broadwell CPUs.

**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3004.

Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS
Step2: Clear CMOS
Step3: Install Broadwell-EP CPU
Step4: Start to use (Already upgrade to support Broadwell-EP CPU)


----------



## MR-e

Guys, pick any win os to get the new 3004 bios. The win 10 64 bit hasn't updated yet lol


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creatron*
> 
> bios ready for Broadwell-E on asus site , version 3004


How do you get there?! I have been trying for 5 days to get to x99-e WS support page for downloads and have been foiled by dead "Sorry Page Down" Messages. Can someone provide a link or the new bios?


----------



## HMoneyGrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbbunmc*
> 
> How do you get there?! I have been trying for 5 days to get to x99-e WS support page for downloads and have been foiled by dead "Sorry Page Down" Messages. Can someone provide a link or the new bios?


You know, I was going to say the same thing.....I got excited because I figured the broken link meant they were perhaps about to post new updates. But every time I click the Drivers and Tools link for the X99-E WS, it tells me the page can't be found..... Been that way for the past 3-4 days for me....


----------



## creatron

release date bios 2016/05/13

for x99-e ws 3.1 :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3004.zip

for x99-e ws :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3004.zip


----------



## rbbunmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creatron*
> 
> release date bios 2016/05/13
> 
> for x99-e ws 3.1 :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3004.zip
> 
> for x99-e ws :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3004.zip


Thank you. I really appreciate it.


----------



## ocvn

New bios is great so far. Running 4 kits gskill 2 x 8GB 3200 cl16. Bios before 3004 couldnt boot with xmp 3200. New bios work stable with XMP 3200 8 dimms


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Might try higher speeds as well. It woulden`t boot over 2800 before or something! :-D


----------



## Blade Runner

Does anyone know what theoretical speed I could get with a M.2 in an adaptor card in the bottom, third PCI-E slot on the M WS? (Using a 40 lane CPU with 2 GPUs installed and the motherboards M.2 slot filled with a boot drive) 10GB/s, 32GB/s or Sata 3 speed?

I know the motherboards M.2 slot is 10GB/s I was just interested in how the bottom slot works, depending on the theoretical speed I may get another 950 Pro or a PM951 to give me some stealth extra storage.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Does anyone know what theoretical speed I could get with a M.2 in an adaptor card in the bottom, third PCI-E slot on the M WS? (Using a 40 lane CPU with 2 GPUs installed and the motherboards M.2 slot filled with a boot drive) 10GB/s, 32GB/s or Sata 3 speed?
> 
> I know the motherboards M.2 slot is 10GB/s I was just interested in how the bottom slot works, depending on the theoretical speed I may get another 950 Pro or a PM951 to give me some stealth extra storage.


I imagine it should work fine no problem. Bottom slot is able to deliver the full PCIe 3.0 x 16 bandwidth which is more then enough then 4 PCIe 3.0 lanes the M.2 drives would need to run at the max theoretical speed.


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I imagine it should work fine no problem. Bottom slot is able to deliver the full PCIe 3.0 x 16 bandwidth which is more then enough then 4 PCIe 3.0 lanes the M.2 drives would need to run at the max theoretical speed.


Thanks, I might as well put the OS on this M.2 if its faster than the mobo M.2


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> Thanks, I might as well put the OS on this M.2 if its faster than the mobo M.2


The m.2 slot shares bandwidth with the 4th PCIe slot if I remember correctly. As long as your not occupying that slot then you'll have full bandwidth.


----------



## Poppapete

Agreed. There should be no difference in speed from a PCIe M2 and the MB M2 as long as it is not in slot 4.


----------



## cybrnook

Bios update went smooth. It also updated the ME, and the new blue theme is much more welcomed than the older brown/gold one.


----------



## TUFinside

Darn it, I'm just gonna buy a second X99 MoBo, instead of the C236 Chipset i projected at first, one with xeon and one with 6800K or 6850K.







(decisions,decisions).


----------



## ocvn

strange problem. Anyone notice the VCCIO normal auto is 1.05V, however, when i set dram to 2666 or 3200, the value jump to 1.35V??? bios 3004


----------



## MR-e

That's gotta be in the Red if auto is setting VCCIO that high. I upp'd mine 4 notches to 1.075 from the standard 1.05 due to my memory OC.

Below OC is on new HW-E Bios


----------



## tahoematt

I am building a machine for a client looking to get a Video Editing Monster.

I had an ASUS X99-E WS on back order but it is taking too long and the new Deluxe II boards came out and are in stock.

Is this board comparable? What am I gaining, what am I losing. Are all the components that I already have compatible?

Here is a list of other components:

Cooler Master Cosmos I!
I7-Haswell 5960X
Corsair DDR4 3200 64gb
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB AMP! Extreme
OS/Boot Drive - samsung 950 pro 512 ssd m.2
Backup and media - 4 deskstar nas 3tb drives
ASUS DVD-Writer Black SATA DRW-24F1ST
Corsair Gaming K70 RAPIDFIRE Mechanical Keyboard
Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
CORSAIR HXi HX1000i CP-9020074-NA 1000W ATX12V
TP-LINK Archer T9E PCI Express AC1900 Wireless
corsair 32gb ram
Corsair af120 two pack

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tahoematt*
> 
> I am building a machine for a client looking to get a *Video Editing Monster*.
> 
> I had an ASUS X99-E WS on back order but it is taking too long and the new Deluxe II boards came out and are in stock.
> 
> Is this board comparable? What am I gaining, what am I losing. Are all the components that I already have compatible?
> 
> Here is a list of other components:
> 
> Cooler Master Cosmos I!
> I7-Haswell 5960X
> Corsair DDR4 3200 64gb
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB AMP! Extreme
> OS/Boot Drive - samsung 950 pro 512 ssd m.2
> Backup and media - 4 deskstar nas 3tb drives
> ASUS DVD-Writer Black SATA DRW-24F1ST
> Corsair Gaming K70 RAPIDFIRE Mechanical Keyboard
> Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> CORSAIR HXi HX1000i CP-9020074-NA 1000W ATX12V
> TP-LINK Archer T9E PCI Express AC1900 Wireless
> corsair 32gb ram
> Corsair af120 two pack
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


This build makes no sense...for a "Video Editing Monster". Erase and redo, that's my advice.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> This build makes no sense...for a "Video Editing Monster". Erase and redo, that's my advice.


Why not just get the much improved and cheaper GTX 1080 video cards when they start selling in a few weeks. I'm tempted on selling my 3 980tis for a pair of those. More power less power connections. As far as the other hardware. I do some video editing and with my 3 980Tis SLI 64gbs, and my 5930k CPU, it is plenty fast. Also I suggest lots of storage. Depending on if your editing 4K or 1080p. I have four WD mechanical HDD in RAID 10 config for storage and I use my Intel 950 for a boot. I also have a Samsung 951 NVME in the M.2 slot for games. Also don't go cheap on the monitor. I have a 31" LG true 4K 4096x2160 and 2 more 27" Samsung 2560x1440. Also. Don't forget the calibration software. I use a Spyder5elite. And of course Adobe software.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Why not just get the much improved and cheaper GTX 1080 video cards when they start selling in a few weeks. I'm tempted on selling my 3 980tis for a pair of those. More power less power connections. As far as the other hardware. I do some video editing and with my 3 980Tis SLI 64gbs, and my 5930k CPU, it is plenty fast. Also I suggest lots of storage. Depending on if your editing 4K or 1080p. I have four WD mechanical HDD in RAID 10 config for storage and I use my Intel 950 for a boot. I also have a Samsung 951 NVME in the M.2 slot for games. Also don't go cheap on the monitor. I have a 31" LG true 4K 4096x2160 and 2 more 27" Samsung 2560x1440. Also. Don't forget the calibration software. I use a Spyder5elite. And of course Adobe software.


Oh I forgot. Also if you want the best, get a Caselabs and not a cooler master chassis.


----------



## Blade Runner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> The m.2 slot shares bandwidth with the 4th PCIe slot if I remember correctly. As long as your not occupying that slot then you'll have full bandwidth.


I'm a bit confused now,  so are you saying on the M-WS if I put a M.2 SSD in the bottom, 4th PCIE X 16 slot (In an Asus Hyper Mini card) and a M.2 SSD in the mobo M.2 slot I will not get full bandwidth in the bottom, 4th PCIE X 16 slot ?

If I want to use both slots what effect would it have on the 4th pcie slot?


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> That's gotta be in the Red if auto is setting VCCIO that high. I upp'd mine 4 notches to 1.075 from the standard 1.05 due to my memory OC.
> 
> Below OC is on new HW-E Bios


What system status app are you using to show that info on the right of your screen? I'd like to find a good utility. I used to use Windows Gadgets which is totally gone from Windows 10


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creatron*
> 
> release date bios 2016/05/13
> 
> for x99-e ws 3.1 :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3004.zip
> 
> for x99-e ws :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3004.zip


ALSO - I had ot go to another board and check the links and then I just figured it out.. They typo'd their own site..

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/

But the CPU support on the site still isn't updated as of my posting (May 16th, 2016 @ 15:35 PST)

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_CPU/

Got the bios file, flashing now.

fixed links... LOL


----------



## MR-e

Hey Tecchie - the program I used to display that info is Aida64. In the options menu, you need to enable the OSD.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hey Tecchie - the program I used to display that info is Aida64. In the options menu, you need to enable the OSD.


Thank you!


----------



## jala

Does anyone know if Asus is releasing a revision of the motherboard, or perhaps just retiring it? I've been considering getting one, and all the usual places seem to be mostly out of them. Currently selling on Amazon for close to $800.

In the alternative, can anyone name a good quality, similar board? Requirements include socket 2011, ECC RAM (preferably 8 slots), at least 2 16x PCI for professional video cards, plenty of sata ports, and solid, reliable stability. Use is mixed - software development and number crunching on Linux, CAD on Win.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> That's gotta be in the Red if auto is setting VCCIO that high. I upp'd mine 4 notches to 1.075 from the standard 1.05 due to my memory OC.
> 
> Below OC is on new HW-E Bios


Can you share your bios set up?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jala*
> 
> Does anyone know if Asus is releasing a revision of the motherboard, or perhaps just retiring it? I've been considering getting one, and all the usual places seem to be mostly out of them. Currently selling on Amazon for close to $800.
> 
> In the alternative, can anyone name a good quality, similar board? Requirements include socket 2011, ECC RAM (preferably 8 slots), at least 2 16x PCI for professional video cards, plenty of sata ports, and solid, reliable stability. Use is mixed - software development and number crunching on Linux, CAD on Win.


No new revision of the board so far. I think you can check with asrock ex11 or asrock e-ws which similar as asus. Supermicro as well but i dont think they have motherboard with plx chip


----------



## jala

Quote:


> No new revision of the board so far. I think you can check with asrock ex11 or asrock e-ws which similar as asus. Supermicro as well but i dont think they have motherboard with plx chip


Thanks for the info. Has ASRock improved their quality? I used to build systems more, but have been mostly in corporate-land the last several years, and back then they seemed appealing but cheaply made with annoying failure rates.

Thanks again!


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jala*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Has ASRock improved their quality? I used to build systems more, but have been mostly in corporate-land the last several years, and back then they seemed appealing but cheaply made with annoying failure rates.
> 
> Thanks again!


i dont know friend but some of my friends use z170 and they recommend it over asus. i am looking for asrock also but they didnt sell 2 of this board in my country, event with x99e-ws, i think only 2-3 people use it here.
Regarding build quality, i think all manufacturers now are good and same level. It up to how who release bios fix first. Like x99e-ws which i am using or my previous msi godlike. when they release a new mobo, trouble a lot but after few bios update, they are rock solid.
i like this board more than godlike because i can run quad vga with my 750 which most of the board cant do it. down site is godlike run cooler or msi somehow they make cpu use less vcore than asus. same all components, 4.6GHz stable occt with 1.275V and asus needed 1.285V but in xtu or cb15, asus give me 70-100 pts more.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Can you share your bios set up?


Yes sir, let me get the memory stable first. My HCI MemTest runs always gets a few errors once I reach 600~700%, I want to get 1000% first and need more tinkering. Don't want to give anyone instability


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Runner*
> 
> I'm a bit confused now,  so are you saying on the M-WS if I put a M.2 SSD in the bottom, 4th PCIE X 16 slot (In an Asus Hyper Mini card) and a M.2 SSD in the mobo M.2 slot I will not get full bandwidth in the bottom, 4th PCIE X 16 slot ?
> 
> If I want to use both slots what effect would it have on the 4th pcie slot?


Sorry it took me so long to respond Blade Runner. I'm in the middle of a build so I am responding from my HTPC which is sitting in my office at the moment. I should probably clarify. This applies to the X-99-E WS & WS 3.1. I do not know about the M-WS version of the board. You will need to check your manual.


----------



## Blade Runner

No Problem, thanks for the reply; I think I will just chance a PM951 in the mobo M.2 slot and see what happens.

At the end of the day I was only expecting to get a "slow" OS drive in the Mobo slot anyway when I bought the board as its only 10gb/s.

The EK water blocks for the Fury X cards are proper single slot so they have left me enough room to fit an adaptor card in the bottom slot which is 16x so it might be faster, I was not expecting to be able to use that slot.

Either way, I have gained another 500GB of stealthy storage in this small build.


----------



## weinstein888

So, I've just gotten done "upgrading" my rig with the separate Liquid Extasy waterblocks. Something is wrong. Computer starts up sometimes with POST code 00 and then starts up seemingly fine others after going through "67", "bd", and a few others and then landing on either "A2" or "AA". Passes memtest, PSU tests fine.

So disappointing after working on this all weekend when it was working fine without the blocks only for what's likely a dead mobo...

These blocks don't include instructions, even in German, and although it's pretty easy to figure out that you apply the thermal pads, place down the blocks, put a plastic washer, then a spring on the screws and then tighten them evenly, it's very, very difficult to get a mounting pressure that feels good - i.e. Making contact with everything but not bowing the board. The line between contact and bowing is dangerously slim with these and there's a solid chance that's what's happening. I'd be willing to translate some German but there's a severely lacking amount of information provided for such expensive parts.

Of course I have no way of telling what's actually wrong without disassembling my entire hardline loop and loosening the blocks or reaffixing the stock heat sinks. Fun, fun, fun.

Anyone have any experience with anything I've described here or any suggestions? Condolences? I wonder if I RMA my board if they'll send me a 3.1 model...


----------



## golfleep

I have the same blocks from Liquid Extasy arriving at some point in the near future so it definitely concerns me that you had problems getting the blocks fitted and are having problems! Isn't 00 CPU related? Did you remove the CPU during your upgrade process - maybe it needs a reseat? Also, on my X99e-ws, I cycle through those other codes (67, bd, etc) on every POST, and end on "AA" so at least for me, that appears to be part of a normal POST. Would appreciate it if you kept us updated on your troubleshooting experiences, so that maybe others like me can avoid having similar issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've just gotten done "upgrading" my rig with the separate Liquid Extasy waterblocks. Something is wrong. Computer starts up sometimes with POST code 00 and then starts up seemingly fine others after going through "67", "bd", and a few others and then landing on either "A2" or "AA". Passes memtest, PSU tests fine.
> 
> So disappointing after working on this all weekend when it was working fine without the blocks only for what's likely a dead mobo...
> 
> These blocks don't include instructions, even in German, and although it's pretty easy to figure out that you apply the thermal pads, place down the blocks, put a plastic washer, then a spring on the screws and then tighten them evenly, it's very, very difficult to get a mounting pressure that feels good - i.e. Making contact with everything but not bowing the board. The line between contact and bowing is dangerously slim with these and there's a solid chance that's what's happening. I'd be willing to translate some German but there's a severely lacking amount of information provided for such expensive parts.
> 
> Of course I have no way of telling what's actually wrong without disassembling my entire hardline loop and loosening the blocks or reaffixing the stock heat sinks. Fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with anything I've described here or any suggestions? Condolences? I wonder if I RMA my board if they'll send me a 3.1 model...


----------



## Fraggy

I just posted a video in the air-cooling forum that features our wonderful board, so I thought I'd share:

Enjoy


----------



## Blade Runner

I have been having a few problems with the BSD specifically "Critical Process Died" and "Kernal data input error"

I have reinstalled win 10 a couple of times but it is still happening now and again, I had noticed in BIOS that the 3.3 rail was only 2.7v so I was sure this must have been the problem but when I put a tester on the 24 pin plug it is reading 3.2v which should be okay.

I need to get to the bottom of this, has anyone had similar and is it likely to be the M.2 drive the OS is on failing? As I have read that somewhere?


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've just gotten done "upgrading" my rig with the separate Liquid Extasy waterblocks. Something is wrong. Computer starts up sometimes with POST code 00 and then starts up seemingly fine others after going through "67", "bd", and a few others and then landing on either "A2" or "AA". Passes memtest, PSU tests fine.
> 
> So disappointing after working on this all weekend when it was working fine without the blocks only for what's likely a dead mobo...
> 
> These blocks don't include instructions, even in German, and although it's pretty easy to figure out that you apply the thermal pads, place down the blocks, put a plastic washer, then a spring on the screws and then tighten them evenly, it's very, very difficult to get a mounting pressure that feels good - i.e. Making contact with everything but not bowing the board. The line between contact and bowing is dangerously slim with these and there's a solid chance that's what's happening. I'd be willing to translate some German but there's a severely lacking amount of information provided for such expensive parts.
> 
> Of course I have no way of telling what's actually wrong without disassembling my entire hardline loop and loosening the blocks or reaffixing the stock heat sinks. Fun, fun, fun.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with anything I've described here or any suggestions? Condolences? I wonder if I RMA my board if they'll send me a 3.1 model...


You may want to read through this short thread, starting around post 20. http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard

On both of my boards I needed to use 0.5mm pads on the VRMs due to the thickness at that end of the block. I have yet to actually use either at this point, so I cannot comment on the effectiveness of the blocks at this time. Hopefully later this month. Also of note both of my blocks are "alpha" designs, meaning I was the one of first to order them back in march of 2015 so there may be some differences. If my temps are still high I may have the VRM part of the block ground down some, it definitely felt like that was the highest point preventing good CPU fit. I attached my blocks with the 6 screws and springs provided via the bottom of the motherboard and 4 M3 screws via the top of the block. I will provide pictures if you like. Over tightening, and bowing the motherboard is a very real possibility in this application, so be careful.


----------



## weinstein888

Update: I've disconnected my loop and first tried using the motherboard without touching the blocks. All I did was replace my EK block with my H80i, replace my 980tis with some random AMD HTPC card I had lying around and let the blocks act as passive heat sinks without loosening them. Still had the issue.

Next I took my mobo off the tray, loosened the blocks, and put the standoffs under the two holes in the board I'm no longer able to get to because of the blocks obstructing them just for support so that the board bends as little as possible. Have rebooted it about 20 times now and haven't gotten the issue. It would happen every other time before without fail and would go for periods of around 7 boot attempts with 00 before succeeding.

Of course now it looks like I may have a dead stick of memory that isn't recognized in any slot I place it...but it's been a tool before so I'll play around with voltages until it wakes up.

Things are looking good. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## zlpw0ker

***,why have asus taken away all BIOS's on asus site for this mobo?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ***,why have asus taken away all BIOS's on asus site for this mobo?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/

DOS:

X99-E WS/USB 3.1 Formal BIOS 3004 release to public.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EU31.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve system performance and stability.
2. Support Broadwell CPUs.

**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3004.

Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS
Step2: Clear CMOS
Step3: Install Broadwell-EP CPU
Step4: Start to use (Already upgrade to support Broadwell-EP CPU)


----------



## Malefos

Hi!

Bios 3004 support new 6800K 6850K 6900K and 6950X??

Ty! ^^


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malefos*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Bios 3004 support new 6800K 6850K 6900K and 6950X??
> 
> Ty! ^^


Would be silly if not...


----------



## Malefos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Would be silly if not...


I'm really worried by the asus is releasing the second version of their boards? example, deluxe II ...


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malefos*
> 
> I'm really worried by the asus is releasing the second version of their boards? example, deluxe II ...


even so, it would be minor improvement...save your money for skylake-E.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ***,why have asus taken away all BIOS's on asus site for this mobo?


Good question. I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malefos*
> 
> I'm really worried by the asus is releasing the second version of their boards? example, deluxe II ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even so, it would be minor improvement...save your money for skylake-E.
Click to expand...

That's what I had planned on doing until miserable and misbegotten MS decided that Skylake and beyond would no longer be fully compatible with Win 7 after 10/2017 (later changed to 10/2018 after enterprises raised a ruction), _after_ many Skylake systems were already in use (doing it after the fact was despicable!). Now I'm scrambling (and failing miserably) trying to find the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 because the morons at ASUS won't make enough of the blasted things!


----------



## smicha

Can anyone check if 3004 has 4G decoding enabled as default?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Can anyone check if 3004 has 4G decoding enabled as default?


Nope. It`s still off for default.


----------



## smicha

Thank you.


----------



## White12

Hello!
So what about supporting xeon E5-2600 v4 family?
I want to build a workstation with x99-e WS and E5-2687W v4 . Does it will cause a problems?


----------



## smicha

I've already bought 5 Asus WS motherboards, out of which only 1 - I repeat - ONLY ONE! - was working properly.

Today official Asus support emailed me that they CANNOT HELP ME because Asus X99 E WS is not designed for 7 gpus but for 4 only. This is freaking ridiculous answer. So why there are 7 PCIE slots on it? Are you ok, Asus?

Guys, if you want to have a workstation go with Supermicro or Tyan. No more Asus products in my builds, no more.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I've already bought 5 Asus WS motherboards, out of which only 1 - I repeat - ONLY ONE! - was working properly.
> 
> Today official Asus support emailed me that they CANNOT HELP ME because Asus X99 E WS is not designed for 7 gpus but for 4 only. This is freaking ridiculous answer. So why there are 7 PCIE slots on it? Are you ok, Asus?
> 
> Guys, if you want to have a workstation go with Supermicro or Tyan. No more Asus products in my builds, no more.


Well. that's an absurd response from ASUS. The manual says it supports "Septuple VGA/PCI-e cards".


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I've already bought 5 Asus WS motherboards, out of which only 1 - I repeat - ONLY ONE! - was working properly.
> 
> Today official Asus support emailed me that they CANNOT HELP ME because Asus X99 E WS is not designed for 7 gpus but for 4 only. This is freaking ridiculous answer. So why there are 7 PCIE slots on it? Are you ok, Asus?
> 
> Guys, if you want to have a workstation go with Supermicro or Tyan. No more Asus products in my builds, no more.


because even if there are 7 pci-e slots,that doesnt mean its supported for 7 gpus.There are many other pci-e cards you can add.
Like m.2 pcie card adapter,sound card,SAS controller I belive,a dedicated NIC card that is better then those onboard. usb 3.1 add pci-e for extra usb.


----------



## smicha

It supports 7 gpus - 'cause they were working fine until dvi port was used on the lowest card. And ASUS support refuses to test the motherboard with 7 gpus even on risers, which sucks.

*NO MORE ASUS !!!*


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> It supports 7 gpus - 'cause they were working fine until dvi port was used on the lowest card. And ASUS support refuses to test the motherboard with 7 gpus even on risers, which sucks.
> 
> *NO MORE ASUS !!!*


there are more than GPU's to put on a mobo
this is a server grade mobo after all.


----------



## smicha

After all this is a crappy motherboard. I RMAd 3 of them, and 1 is working with heavy bios mods. So after all *NO MORE ****TY ASUS WS MOBOS THAT DOES NOT WORK PROPERLY AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY PRO SUPPORT*


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> there are more than GPU's to put on a mobo
> 
> this is a server grade mobo after all.


this mobo supports x4 16x speed,if that is not impressive I dont know what is.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> After all this is a crappy motherboard. I RMAd 3 of them, and 1 is working with heavy bios mods. So after all *NO MORE ****TY ASUS WS MOBOS THAT DOES NOT WORK PROPERLY AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY PRO SUPPORT*


is that the normal -E WS or -e ws/3.1?


----------



## smicha

3.1 - two out of four was RMAed - pure madness.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Well. that's an absurd response from ASUS. The manual says it supports "Septuple VGA/PCI-e cards".


Exactly

ews31.jpg 265k .jpg file


----------



## zlpw0ker

but it also says pcie cards,and it can be anything ranging from gpu cards to other pcie cards.
I remember from asus site or atleast on komplett.no and the info on the mobo it says it supports up to 4 gpu cards.


----------



## Malefos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Can anyone check if 3004 has 4G decoding enabled as default?


what is 4G decoding?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That's what I had planned on doing until miserable and misbegotten MS decided that Skylake and beyond would no longer be fully compatible with Win 7 after 10/2017 (later changed to 10/2018 after enterprises raised a ruction), _after_ many Skylake systems were already in use (doing it after the fact was despicable!). Now I'm scrambling (and failing miserably) trying to find the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 because the morons at ASUS won't make enough of the blasted things!


Closing off alternatives and routes of escape. W10 looks more and more like a rootkit, and MS looks desperate to force it onto every box.


----------



## sand74

@smicha

can you describe your mistakes with the rma boards, please?

i have a e-ws usb 3.1 too :-o

how many grafikcards (max) do you installed on board and on which pcie ports.

"I RMAd 3 of them, and 1 is working with heavy bios mods. "

What are the heavy bios mods?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> After all this is a crappy motherboard. I RMAd 3 of them, and 1 is working with heavy bios mods. So after all *NO MORE ****TY ASUS WS MOBOS THAT DOES NOT WORK PROPERLY AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY PRO SUPPORT*


I dont know how hard you modify the settings on the mobo or OC settings. if you do OC wrong or to much tweaking the mobo can get faulty and you only got yourself to blame for that.Since any heavily OC is a risk.
And I do not know how hard you modified the 3 mobos on this model,but you cant blame asus on your overclocking.
I cant say anything more regarding OC,since I havent done any,but mine 3.1 board works wonders,Ive had no problems as of yet.only a slightly annoying POST message I cant get rid off from time to time.


----------



## weinstein888

So, possible incredibly alarming bug here with OC profiles on this board. I had my OC and optimal BIOS settings all dialed in on exactly what I wanted, so I saved it as a preset in the "Tool>Overclocking Profile" section of the BIOS in advanced mode. After loading the profile, I got intermittent power downs just before and just after POST and "00" post code, meaning that the computer did not see the CPU. It would continue producing the "00" code and failing to POST consistently until I did a hard BIOS reset. Entered everything in manually just now and I haven't had the problem since.

I erroneously believed this issue to be overly tight waterblocks the other day when I assembled my loop and I painstakingly drained, tore apart, and reassembled it only to just now realize what was actually causing the problem. Just fair warning to anyone who might be using this feature.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> After all this is a crappy motherboard. I RMAd 3 of them, and 1 is working with heavy bios mods. So after all *NO MORE ****TY ASUS WS MOBOS THAT DOES NOT WORK PROPERLY AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY PRO SUPPORT*
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how hard you modify the settings on the mobo or OC settings. if you do OC wrong or to much tweaking the mobo can get faulty and you only got yourself to blame for that.Since any heavily OC is a risk.
> And I do not know how hard you modified the 3 mobos on this model,but you cant blame asus on your overclocking.
> I cant say anything more regarding OC,since I havent done any,but mine 3.1 board works wonders,Ive had no problems as of yet.only a slightly annoying POST message I cant get rid off from time to time.
Click to expand...

In smicha's defense, the manual strongly suggests on the expansion slots pages that the board will support up to seven GPU cards so I can understand his frustration. However, the most graphics cards I've seen anyone manage to get working is four or five.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I dont know how hard you modify the settings on the mobo or OC settings. if you do OC wrong or to much tweaking the mobo can get faulty and you only got yourself to blame for that.Since any heavily OC is a risk.
> And I do not know how hard you modified the 3 mobos on this model,but you cant blame asus on your overclocking.
> I cant say anything more regarding OC,since I havent done any,but mine 3.1 board works wonders,Ive had no problems as of yet.only a slightly annoying POST message I cant get rid off from time to time.


zlpw0ker - you clearly don't listen/read my post carefully but blindly defensing Asus even if I am saying they deliver faulty new products. So I'll be very precise and before you write something weird read it carefully:

0. I bought Asus X99-E WS 3.0 last year - the only board that was working fine on default bios settings.

1. I bought Asus X99-E WS 3.1 in March 2016 - I installed windows 10 and after one hour it went down. No power signal from mobo at all. I tested it with 2 PSUs - the mobo was dead. I used only default BIOS settings. BTW I never use any modification in bios when I don't have to. Even RAM is usually at default, not XMP. The only settings I modify is PWM control signal for D5 pumps I use for watercooling.

2. The mobo from #1 was RMAd and I was given a new one - same model. And as you said - this is a workstation grade mobo, right? After 20 years of experience in computer industry this is the first time I realized that WS means What a S...ty mobo it is. So as usual I run test on Octane Render on 4 gpus (only) with 5930k and under full load the system became unresponsive until I turned off all power saving C states in bios, set constant voltage at default core clock,...etc, no OC. This is what I called heavy bios mods because such a regular usage of a good workstation motherboard like Supermicro never required such changes. Luckily the changes helped, but at default bios the mobo sucks.

3. I bought - being terrified - again this What a ****ty motherboard for 7 single slotted gpus this time. I modified 980ti to a single slot and... this What a ****ty mobo didn't boot to bios at all, giving me constant restarts. So I used Asus flashback and after this - What a ****ty mobo gave me only 00 code without magic James Bond 7. After few days of testing different configurations, flashing bios dozens of time - literally dozens - I could not get anything except 00. Cpu was good so I RMAs again this Whata****ty mobo.

4. But this time - READ IT CAREFULLY - I had to pay my own money to be given a new mobo because there had been more than 7 days since I bought it. So I spent almost 500 EUR net to get new mobo as soon as possible. And I am still - almost month - waiting for refund for Whata****y mobo that persistently was giving 00 code. I was terrified again but had no choice and had to use What a ****ty motherboard - a workstation grade mobo that is designed and clearly given in the manual that it is supposed to work with 7 single slotted gpus. And surprisingly it was working fine but booted only when I enabled 4G decoding with less than 5 gpus. I asked JJ from Asus that bios requires a fix to turn on 4G when 7 gpus are there. Otherwise every time I reset bios I'd have to disassemble watercooling for 7 gpu - can you imagine how much work is this? No response from Asus on 4G decoding problem. So the machine was working fine for 1 week - yes - it is much longer than 1 hour as for #1 mobo. Super happy, the DVI cable was used for the lowest card - the only one that has uncut DVI port (monitor requirements) and...this Whata****ty mobo no more gave me signal on 7 gpus, but on 1,3,5,7 gpu only. Official resposne from Asus after deceiving me for more than a week trying to tell me that they will do some test for me with 7 gpus (at first they told me idiots that they are looking for someone who will deliver them single slotted modified cards, not taking any card and use them on risers) and finally they did not do any tests and wrote to me officially that this Whata****ty mobo is not designed for 7 gpus. I sent them a print screen from the manual that this is not true and they replied that they pass my remarks further. ***???

I am not accusing anyone, I am simply saying - ASUS DELIVERS CRAPPY WS MOTHERBOARDS AND ITS SUPPORT IS A JOKE. AND I REPEAT IT AGAIN TO ALL TROLLS THAT ARE TRYING TO DEFENSE ASUS - NO MORE ASUS PRODUCTS IN MY LIFE. I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE - GO TO OCTANE FORUM AND READ ABOUT TUTOR'S EXPERIENCE WITH ASUS - EXACT SAME STORY.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> zlpw0ker - you clearly don't listen/read my post carefully but blindly defensing Asus even if I am saying they deliver faulty new products. So I'll be very precise and before you write something weird read it carefully:
> 
> 0. I bought Asus X99-E WS 3.0 last year - the only board that was working fine on default bios settings.
> 
> 1. I bought Asus X99-E WS 3.1 in March 2016 - I installed windows 10 and after one hour it went down. No power signal from mobo at all. I tested it with 2 PSUs - the mobo was dead. I used only default BIOS settings. BTW I never use any modification in bios when I don't have to. Even RAM is usually at default, not XMP. The only settings I modify is PWM control signal for D5 pumps I use for watercooling.
> 
> 2. The mobo from #1 was RMAd and I was given a new one - same model. And as you said - this is a workstation grade mobo, right? After 20 years of experience in computer industry this is the first time I realized that WS means What a S...ty mobo it is. So as usual I run test on Octane Render on 4 gpus (only) with 5930k and under full load the system became unresponsive until I turned off all power saving C states in bios, set constant voltage at default core clock,...etc, no OC. This is what I called heavy bios mods because such a regular usage of a good workstation motherboard like Supermicro never required such changes. Luckily the changes helped, but at default bios the mobo sucks.
> 
> 3. I bought - being terrified - again this What a ****ty motherboard for 7 single slotted gpus this time. I modified 980ti to a single slot and... this What a ****ty mobo didn't boot to bios at all, giving me constant restarts. So I used Asus flashback and after this - What a ****ty mobo gave me only 00 code without magic James Bond 7. After few days of testing different configurations, flashing bios dozens of time - literally dozens - I could not get anything except 00. Cpu was good so I RMAs again this Whata****ty mobo.
> 
> 4. But this time - READ IT CAREFULLY - I had to pay my own money to be given a new mobo because there had been more than 7 days since I bought it. So I spent almost 500 EUR net to get new mobo as soon as possible. And I am still - almost month - waiting for refund for Whata****y mobo that persistently was giving 00 code. I was terrified again but had no choice and had to use What a ****ty motherboard - a workstation grade mobo that is designed and clearly given in the manual that it is supposed to work with 7 single slotted gpus. And surprisingly it was working fine but booted only when I enabled 4G decoding with less than 5 gpus. I asked JJ from Asus that bios requires a fix to turn on 4G when 7 gpus are there. Otherwise every time I reset bios I'd have to disassemble watercooling for 7 gpu - can you imagine how much work is this? No response from Asus on 4G decoding problem. So the machine was working fine for 1 week - yes - it is much longer than 1 hour as for #1 mobo. Super happy, the DVI cable was used for the lowest card - the only one that has uncut DVI port (monitor requirements) and...this Whata****ty mobo no more gave me signal on 7 gpus, but on 1,3,5,7 gpu only. Official resposne from Asus after deceiving me for more than a week trying to tell me that they will do some test for me with 7 gpus (at first they told me idiots that they are looking for someone who will deliver them single slotted modified cards, not taking any card and use them on risers) and finally they did not do any tests and wrote to me officially that this Whata****ty mobo is not designed for 7 gpus. I sent them a print screen from the manual that this is not true and they replied that they pass my remarks further. ***???
> 
> I am not accusing anyone, I am simply saying - ASUS DELIVERS CRAPPY WS MOTHERBOARDS AND ITS SUPPORT IS A JOKE. AND I REPEAT IT AGAIN TO ALL TROLLS THAT ARE TRYING TO DEFENSE ASUS - NO MORE ASUS PRODUCTS IN MY LIFE. I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE - GO TO OCTANE FORUM AND READ ABOUT TUTOR'S EXPERIENCE WITH ASUS - EXACT SAME STORY.


Im not a Asus fan,this board is my first ever asus one.Im not defending asus either,im only saying in the manual it states septuble VGA/PCIE cards x7.

And to my defense you only explained it further to me/us just now. How can I know the whole story when you didnt write this earlier?
I have never ever tried multiple vga cards so I cant say much more.
You dont need to get so angry at me for this,I only wrote the things I did out from you wrote.
Im not a troll,im beeing honest and I dont really need your rage.
And if you arent going to buy any asus products,thats entirely up to you
I have never tried with 4 or more gpus(because I dont have any need for it) and I have no interest in wateblocks on the gpus nor on my mobo.
Im guessing that Tutor guy uses 6-7 gpus aswell?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Im not a Asus fan,this board is my first ever asus one.Im not defending asus either,im only saying in the manual it states septuble VGA/PCIE cards x7.
> 
> And to my defense you only explained it further to me/us just now. How can I know the whole story when you didnt write this earlier?
> I have never ever tried multiple vga cards so I cant say much more.
> You dont need to get so angry at me for this,I only wrote the things I did out from you wrote.
> Im not a troll,im beeing honest and I dont really need your rage.
> And if you arent going to buy any asus products,thats entirely up to you
> I have never tried with 4 or more gpus(because I dont have any need for it) and I have no interest in wateblocks on the gpus nor on my mobo.
> Im guessing that Tutor guy uses 6-7 gpus aswell?


I am not angry, nor angry at you. I wrote about it step by step in earlier posts of what happened. I am just saying that WS grade mobo with 4 or even 7 PCI slots is designed to work as WS with 4 or even 7 gpus - Asus does not. If I were to use only 1 or 2 gpus going with this mobo is complete nonsense - there are tons of WS mobos out there for 1 or 2 gpus.

My huge complaint is on ASUS RESPONSE - they simply suck. And I am not the first person saying that. Don't get me wrong zlpw0ker, I don't have anything to you. I just want to let entire community how we are treated by Asus. And trust me - you'll never hear any bad news from me on Asus agian, because I simply will never buy anything from Asus again.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> ...My huge complaint is on ASUS RESPONSE - they simply suck. And I am not the first person saying that...


I totally agree about ASUS' being bad about not responding or giving poor responses. Trying to get information about if the MOBO has been discontinued and, if not, when it will be available again is worse than pulling teeth with broken tweezers.


----------



## diawa944

for those of you looking for the E-WS USB/3.1 it is now in stock at SuperBiZZ FYI. IN STOCK!

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X99ESU3&c=CJ


----------



## diawa944

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X99ESU3&c=CJ

In stock if you are interested.......they seemed to have just come in.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I just read online reviews on SuperBizz and they don't seem to be very reliable.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That's what I had planned on doing until miserable and misbegotten MS decided that Skylake and beyond would no longer be fully compatible with Win 7 after 10/2017 (later changed to 10/2018 after enterprises raised a ruction), _after_ many Skylake systems were already in use (doing it after the fact was despicable!). Now I'm scrambling (and failing miserably) trying to find the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 because the morons at ASUS won't make enough of the blasted things!


I wish i could travel back in time and sit in front of my AMIGA 500 (i would go for 1200







), and relive a real computer lover experience,i mean, give us back that kind of experience. But some may say " hey, it's progress, live with it or die! "


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-X99ESU3&c=CJ
> 
> In stock if you are interested.......they seemed to have just come in.


Good price also


----------



## zlpw0ker

Sorry for the flash,but I have slightly annoying post error message I get from time to time


Note: I do not OC.

Any help is much appreciated if anyone knows what this is.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Sorry for the flash,but I have slightly annoying post error message I get from time to time
> 
> 
> Note: I do not OC.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated if anyone knows what this is.


IF you was not OC at all, can you try:
Re-seat your ram according to the manual.
Reset CMOS.
In bios, advance, memory setting, both eventual memory voltage (AB, CD) to 1.35V.
Still error or not?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> IF you was not OC at all, can you try:
> Re-seat your ram according to the manual.
> Reset CMOS.
> In bios, advance, memory setting, both eventual memory voltage (AB, CD) to 1.35V.
> Still error or not?


whats AB and CD stands for?
Ill try the following when I have time for it
I have exam in 2weeks,ill try it then.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I just read online reviews on SuperBizz and they don't seem to be very reliable.


I have ordered from SuperBiiz a few times over the years and never had an issue with them. That's where my E5-1660v3 Xeon came from, one of the few vendors that sell it.

I put this board on order from them this am without hesitation (still searching for my second one with you  )


----------



## WarlockSix

Thanks for the heads up on availability. I have been waiting for this board to show up, and just ordered from SuperBiiz. We will see what happens!


----------



## diawa944

You are welcome.

I have ordered a few items from them over the last couple of years without incident. that's all i can say.
Good luck on your new board.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I took a chance and ordered the MOBO from SuperBizz. Now I need to get some RAM, etc..

The QVL for RAM from ASUS is very limited. Has anyone ever tried or otherwise know if these RAM kits will work with this board?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231831

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231833

I'm going to stick with a Haswell-e processor rather than take a chance that MS and/or Intel will later put Win 7 restrictions on Broadwell-e like they did Skylake. I will not be overclocking the CPU or the RAM (I know, blasphemy, but I just want reliability with no headaches). I need low profile RAM since I will be air cooling, need 32GB+, and really prefer Blue and filling all the RAM slots (yes, I am anal).


----------



## diawa944

Good luck.
I have had a lot of success with the 2400 set c15. 64mb. I wish you success with the new mobo.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diawa944*
> 
> Good luck.
> I have had a lot of success with the 2400 set c15. 64mb. I wish you success with the new mobo.


This one (just making sure)? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231833


----------



## cybrnook

Lady, I have these I was using in this board:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231832

I could sell them for cheaper than retail. Regardless, they work flawlessly with this board (so the blue will as well).

I switched as I am running a Xeon chip now with VLP (very low profile) crucial ECC ram now (also all slots populated  ).


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Lady, I have these I was using in this board:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231832
> 
> I could sell them for cheaper than retail. Regardless, they work flawlessly with this board (so the blue will as well).
> 
> I switched as I am running a Xeon chip now with VLP (very low profile) crucial ECC ram now (also all slots populated  ).


Sadly, G.Skill doesn't make a 2400 in blue (and I really do want blue; I told you I'm anal). The 2133 I listed has the same timings as your 2400 but the 2666 I listed has 16-16-16-36. The slower one may be ok but I don't know about the faster one.

Btw, I do appreciate your responses.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> whats AB and CD stands for?
> Ill try the following when I have time for it
> I have exam in 2weeks,ill try it then.


I suspect the problem from your ram is not compatible (qvl list), by using the method above, you force your ram run with 1.35V when system start up. ABCD are the ram channels A,B,C and D. Try it, if it still fail, have to recheck with minimum component (psu, mobo, cpu and single ram) in order to find out which part give you an error


----------



## diawa944

Hello,

this is the kit i'm using. It is black however. F4-2400C15Q2-64GRK
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231832


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> I suspect the problem from your ram is not compatible (qvl list), by using the method above, you force your ram run with 1.35V when system start up. ABCD are the ram channels A,B,C and D. Try it, if it still fail, have to recheck with minimum component (psu, mobo, cpu and single ram) in order to find out which part give you an error


ohh,you mean like that,I thought you meant something that is with overclocking.
My RAM is compatible,its the only ram that I can get in my country,so its not that I belive.
and as I said,it only comes like 1 time a week orso,you would belive if it was a ram module that is bad that it would come on every POST.
But thanks for the tips,ill try it out later at some point.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ohh,you mean like that,I thought you meant something that is with overclocking.
> My RAM is compatible,its the only ram that I can get in my country,so its not that I belive.
> and as I said,it only comes like 1 time a week orso,you would belive if it was a ram module that is bad that it would come on every POST.
> But thanks for the tips,ill try it out later at some point.


I think the problem come from Ram only. If you didnt overclock cpu or cache, by DF you wont see that kind of error. You might try update your bios as i see you are using 6003.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Sadly, G.Skill doesn't make a 2400 in blue (and I really do want blue; I told you I'm anal). The 2133 I listed has the same timings as your 2400 but the 2666 I listed has 16-16-16-36. The slower one may be ok but I don't know about the faster one.
> 
> Btw, I do appreciate your responses.


I have not found any "real world" benefits of trying to push higher speed RAM other than just being able to do so, at least in the early years so far of DDR4 (Also DDR4 seems linear that with higher clocks come higher latency (open for debate)). Keep in mind on the X99 platform, the IMC's are a part of the CPU. For X99, memory is very picky and the speed you can run the memory really comes down to CPU lottery and what the internal IMC is willing to do for you outside of the standard 2133 to which it was designed for.

Also, if you want to OC your CPU, keep in mind the heat and strain you will put on it if you are running the IMC out of spec AS WELL as overclocking the cores, this is where I think people abruptly complain about the X99 platform. That they want to OC to 4.2/4.4 and also want that latest DDR 3000 + kits and then say the MB is defective or something when it won't boot at those speeds.

My advice, for stability, go with 2400 or below (my PC is using DDR4 ECC 2133 and is just as fast as when I had 2800 in there), to keep the bclk to 100. As well, if it's a 2133 kit, you are damn near a guaranteed %100 to boot. Focus on the CPU OC for real world benefit.

Just my $0.02


----------



## baconinabun

my impressions of the x99-e ws V1, with 64gb DDR4 3000 corsair dominator

looked very good when i took it out of the box, by the time i had it hooked into the case and powered it and played around in bios, i was demented with the thing, but then after a bit of research i discovered my 5960x only supported 2133 on the memory speed

anything above that was issue and a half, so i was very sad for a while, even booted a whole in the window of my case,

i finally got it settled at 2666 but it still crapped itself after a while.

ASUS released BIOS ver:3004 now the machine boots @3000 and @3200 on 100bclk and 125bclk stable as you like, with a 4.6 OC on cpu

this is a great board if you have the time to sit and play with it, i guess that is why you call it a "enthusiasts" board,

sweet as a nut and highly recommended(with 3004 bios)


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Sadly, G.Skill doesn't make a 2400 in blue (and I really do want blue; I told you I'm anal). The 2133 I listed has the same timings as your 2400 but the 2666 I listed has 16-16-16-36. The slower one may be ok but I don't know about the faster one.
> 
> Btw, I do appreciate your responses.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not found any "real world" benefits of trying to push higher speed RAM other than just being able to do so, at least in the early years so far of DDR4 (Also DDR4 seems linear that with higher clocks come higher latency (open for debate)). Keep in mind on the X99 platform, the IMC's are a part of the CPU. For X99, memory is very picky and the speed you can run the memory really comes down to CPU lottery and what the internal IMC is willing to do for you outside of the standard 2133 to which it was designed for.
> 
> Also, if you want to OC your CPU, keep in mind the heat and strain you will put on it if you are running the IMC out of spec AS WELL as overclocking the cores, this is where I think people abruptly complain about the X99 platform. That they want to OC to 4.2/4.4 and also want that latest DDR 3000 + kits and then say the MB is defective or something when it won't boot at those speeds.
> 
> My advice, for stability, go with 2400 or below (my PC is using DDR4 ECC 2133 and is just as fast as when I had 2800 in there), to keep the bclk to 100. As well, if it's a 2133 kit, you are damn near a guaranteed %100 to boot. Focus on the CPU OC for real world benefit.
> 
> Just my $0.02
Click to expand...

Oh, come on now; that was worth at least a nickel.







All seriousness aside, I have no desire, need, or plans to overclock anything. So far, it looks like the 2133 kit I linked will be the one to go with. Thanks for the info!

Anyone else care to chime in.


----------



## axiumone

So, my 3.1 board self immolated last night. I'm very puzzled by the situation. The hd audio internal header set itself on fire. Im fairly concerend about this, because I've never had anything like this happen unprovoked.

Reading through the warranty terms, they state that burn damage is not covered. So, I'm interested in how this will be handled.


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## baconinabun

you sure that not a USB port you have blowen, looks very much like a USB onboard port to me









the hd audio internal header is "AAFP"


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> you sure that not a USB port you have blowen, looks very much like a USB onboard port to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hd audio internal header is "AAFP"


Derp, I think you're right.

Edit - I just looked in the manual. This header is labeled COM1 - a serial port connector. There was nothing plugged into it when it blew up or ever in fact. I wonder what could have caused it to blow up.


----------



## baconinabun

start RMA process, see if Asus is going to stand by you in your hours of need


----------



## tomsonx1983

Oh well one of my bord just melted soldering around back of memory slosts whats caused memory modules to disappear randomly rma it


----------



## baconinabun

mine used to do the same with my 8x memory sticks, aye disapearing, then i figured out that they were disappeared by the lack of voltage to the system agent, once i figured that out all was well









i currently have system agent(offset) set to 0.350 all banks of memory showing true and proud









sure your board is melted?

**EDIT: remember to set the "eventual voltage" in the DRAM settings to what it says on side of your RAM, leave the auto setting on the tweaker page for DRAM voltage


----------



## tomsonx1983

Yes im sure, all oc was manual asus did replace a mobo, all soldering points get melted on back, replacement mobo last couple of weeks than just didint boot up one day, another rma and another mobo this time it is still working and hopefull it will
oh not all but did melted, same around other memory sockets


----------



## Ivalyn

Hi guys,

Last week, I clapped my hands because the new BIOS is came.
And, I was happy to built my new workstation.

However, when I tried to execute Windows Update, it didn't work.
And the system seems to be unstable.

Somebody know reasons?

The WS's set up is listed below.

Thanks.

Set up
CPU: XEON E5-2690 v4
Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2133 RDIMM *8
Graphic: GTX980Ti *2
Power: CoolerMaster V1200 Premium
SSD: Crucial MX100 SSD
Windows 7 Pro


----------



## smicha

*Proof why Asus WS sucks*

Here is a confirmation of my problems.

What Linus is saying at 1:22





I wanted the hardware to actually (knocking his head on the case) BEHAVE PREDICTABLY in this kind of a use case. *Between the (ASUS) WS board and the R9 Nanos that last machine was a nightmare*

And I keep it repeating all the time to you guys and warn you before you get this motherboard - ASUS WS MOBO IS NOT A TRUE WS MOBO


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> *Proof why Asus WS sucks*
> 
> Here is a confirmation of my problems.
> 
> What Linus is saying at 1:22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the hardware to actually (knocking his head on the case) BEHAVE PREDICTABLY in this kind of a use case. *Between the (ASUS) WS board and the R9 Nanos that last machine was a nightmare*
> 
> And I keep it repeating all the time to you guys and warn you before you get this motherboard - ASUS WS MOBO IS NOT A TRUE WS MOBO


The WS board that Linus was referring to was NOT the X99-E WS or the X99-E WS/USB 3.1; it was a dual CPU server board.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> The WS board that Linus was referring to was NOT the X99-E WS or the X99-E WS/USB 3.1; it was a dual CPU server board.


It does not change anything - same crappy mobo. It is more painful for Asus cause dual Xeon mobo shall be more robust but it is not. ASUS SUCKS.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> The WS board that Linus was referring to was NOT the X99-E WS or the X99-E WS/USB 3.1; it was a dual CPU server board.
> 
> 
> 
> It does not change anything - same crappy mobo. It is more painful for Asus cause dual Xeon mobo shall be more robust but it is not. ASUS SUCKS.
Click to expand...

No, it is NOT the same MOBO; the same brand (ASUS) but NOT the same board! You are comparing apples and kumquats. The previous board that Linus referred to in the video you linked is the ASUS Z10PE-P8 WS, NOT the ASUS X99-E WS or X99-E WS/USB 3.1! 



 to the earlier video.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I totally agree about ASUS' being bad about not responding or giving poor responses. Trying to get information about if the MOBO has been discontinued and, if not, when it will be available again is worse than pulling teeth with broken tweezers.


Asus X99-E WS is classified as a Server board and you're entitled for special support at their Advanced Replacement Service.

In Europe this is:

Advanced Replacement Service
Tel.: +420 596 766 891
Fax: +420 596 766 329
Email: [email protected]

They solved an ugly RMA issue for me last year, and in my experience the support they are providing is very professional and totally different compared to the general consumer side customer "support".

Good to know anyway.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> *Proof why Asus WS sucks*
> 
> Here is a confirmation of my problems.
> 
> What Linus is saying at 1:22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the hardware to actually (knocking his head on the case) BEHAVE PREDICTABLY in this kind of a use case. *Between the (ASUS) WS board and the R9 Nanos that last machine was a nightmare*
> 
> And I keep it repeating all the time to you guys and warn you before you get this motherboard - ASUS WS MOBO IS NOT A TRUE WS MOBO


I know that fitzgerald(sorry if its spelled wrong) has pointed this out already and im therefor supporting fitzgerald.

That mobo that linus is showing in the video is a fully server mobo with 2 cpu sockets that reserved for xeon and obviously ECC RAM. You cant compare that mobo to E WS board,even tho its from the same company.
its not WS board in linus video,its a server mobo.


----------



## smicha

Anyway both of these mobos are faulty, and ASUS SUPPORT SUCKS.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Anyway both of these mobos are faulty, and ASUS SUPPORT SUCKS.


I think its wrong you condemn asus/any manufactorer that makes the boards for not be able to run 7 gpu's. I havent tried with anything more than 1 gpu,but I reckon its almost impossible to to be able to run 7 gpus.I know Linus has done it,but its a different board I belive,and I dont know what else he did to make that happen.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WillyK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I totally agree about ASUS' being bad about not responding or giving poor responses. Trying to get information about if the MOBO has been discontinued and, if not, when it will be available again is worse than pulling teeth with broken tweezers.
> 
> 
> 
> Asus X99-E WS is classified as a Server board and you're entitled for special support at their Advanced Replacement Service.
> 
> In Europe this is:
> 
> Advanced Replacement Service
> Tel.: +420 596 766 891
> Fax: +420 596 766 329
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> They solved an ugly RMA issue for me last year, and in my experience the support they are providing is very professional and totally different compared to the general consumer side customer "support".
> 
> Good to know anyway.
Click to expand...

That may be true in Europe but in the SSA (Squabbling States of America), customer service is pretty much nonexistent.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Anyway both of these mobos are faulty, and ASUS SUPPORT SUCKS.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its wrong you condemn asus/any manufactorer that makes the boards for not be able to run 7 gpu's. I havent tried with anything more than 1 gpu,but I reckon its almost impossible to to be able to run 7 gpus.I know Linus has done it,but its a different board I belive,and I dont know what else he did to make that happen.
Click to expand...

The point is ASUS contradicts itself in the user manual by saying the board supports up to quad SLI or Crossfire in the specifications summary then says it can support up to seven GPU cards in the Expansion slots section of the Motherboard overview.

Personally, I doubt the X99-E WS boards were ever intended to run more than four GPU cards, despite the discrepancy in the user manual (it wouldn't be the first time ASUS flubbed the manual) although it may be possible to run more that that with enough tweaking and finger crossing. There was another thread on OCN or a series of posts in this thread from one person who managed to get five cards working but adding another one wouldn't work.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I think its wrong you condemn asus/any manufactorer that makes the boards for not be able to run 7 gpu's. I havent tried with anything more than 1 gpu,but I reckon its almost impossible to to be able to run 7 gpus.I know Linus has done it,but its a different board I belive,and I dont know what else he did to make that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Are you really serious on what you are writing? Come one!
> 
> ASUS X99 E WS is clearly designed to work with 7 gpus and this is clearly stated in the manual.
> 
> You recon what? Man, i strongly recommend to shup up on something that you have no idea. We (Octane users) have machine with over 20 gpus. Please - just shut up! And yes - I made i happen to work with 7 gpu on this crappy mobo! It was working fine, was.
> 
> DSC_1275.jpg 279k .jpg file
Click to expand...

You need to take a chill pill, pal. It's not clearly stated in the manual since the manual contradicts itself. Also, that photo only proves you installed seven cards; it doesn't prove how many of them, if any of them, are actually working or for how long.


----------



## smicha

Here is another of my SHOT (read it again - my photo, I did it) that proves that the machine was working on 7 gpus until dvi port was used.

image2.png 1038k .png file


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That may be true in Europe but in the SSA (Squabbling States of America), customer service is pretty much nonexistent.


Maybe you should check this out? I'd be mighty surprised if ARS doesn't exist in the "SSA". NOTE that the ARS (business class) and the common Asus Customer Service (consumer class) are two completely different stories! I don't think they even share anything else than the Asus brand behind. (Also the ARS tends to be a bit anonymous. I got a tip from another professional about them and I had to reach out myself to make a connection. After that everything went like a dream). It's worth trying out in my opinion


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If the GPU cards are water cooled, you may be able to run four GPU cards at x16, x8, x8, x8 using only four slots, leaving the other three slots free, but that isn't what is recommend by ASUS. But, then again, I recently saw a post where someone ran his GPU cards I slots 5 and 7 to get better access to cooling air for the cards and the GPU cooler.


What the hell are you talking about? What cooling temps? What 4 cards?? Man, I have 7 cards extremely well cooled, not 4!


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I recently saw a post where someone ran his GPU cards I slots 5 and 7 to get better access to cooling air for the cards and the GPU cooler.


Minor correction: slots 3 and 7. With full 16x bandwidth for both according to GPUz (contrary to the manual), FWIW.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I recently saw a post where someone ran his GPU cards I slots 5 and 7 to get better access to cooling air for the cards and the GPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Minor correction: slots 3 and 7. With full 16x bandwidth for both according to GPUz (contrary to the manual), FWIW.
Click to expand...

You're correct, my mistake. I plead Senioritis.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If the GPU cards are water cooled, you may be able to run four GPU cards at x16, x8, x8, x8 using only four slots, leaving the other three slots free, but that isn't what is recommend by ASUS. But, then again, I recently saw a post where someone ran his GPU cards I slots 5 and 7 to get better access to cooling air for the cards and the GPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? What cooling temps? What 4 cards?? Man, I have 7 cards extremely well cooled, not 4!
Click to expand...

All right, buster, you need to back off and settle down! Your rage is making you blind to what is actually being said here. I never said a thing about cooling temps nor was I talking about your setup. The person I was responding to (NOT you, btw), pointed out that, normally, all the PCI-e slots would be covered up by four GPU cards due to air cooled ones taking up two PCI-e slots. I was merely pointing out that, if _those_ four cards were water cooled, then they would fit in the first four slots, leaving the remaining three PCI-e slots available for three other kinds of cards.


----------



## jsutter71

Hey smicha. Here's a thought. Instead of writing in *BIG BOLD LETTERS* about how much you hate Asus and this particular board, just go with another vendor. To quote *Grand Moff Tarkin* "This bickering is pointless". I have had my fair share of issues with Asus over the last 15 years since I started using their motherboards, but I've found myself going back to their products for one reason or another. Truly the only other boards on the market currently that resembles this one, are the Asrock's work station boards. I get that your pissed about the board not allowing you to run 7 GPU's, but that is likely due to a BIOS issue, and not a hardware limitation. It's possible that when the manual was written, an earlier BIOS might have allowed it. Since that vast majority of users will never need to run 7 GPU's, Asus probably decided to drop that feature. Maybe allocating bandwidth for a different feature while they were tweaking performance. Their may have been a disconnect between the enginners who write the BIOS and the printing department that updates the manuals. Regardless, I have used Asrock boards and have found them to be stable and powerful so you may consider those options. Here's some links
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20Extreme11/
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20WS-E/
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20WS-E10G/

Also, one last thing. From my experience, Asrock has great customer support which is NOT outsourced. I had to call them a couple times in the past and both times spoke to some decent enough reps who are in the United States. Also, I wasn't on hold for very long. I also once used their RMA department for a board, and not only was the turnaround time within a couple weeks, but they actually took the time to call me, and ask to upgrade me, since they did not have the one I RMA'd on hand.


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hey smicha. Here's a thought. Instead of writing in *BIG BOLD LETTERS* about how much you hate Asus and this particular board, just go with another vendor. To quote *Grand Moff Tarkin* "This bickering is pointless". I have had my fair share of issues with Asus over the last 15 years since I started using their motherboards, but I've found myself going back to their products for one reason or another. Truly the only other boards on the market currently that resembles this one, are the Asrock's work station boards. I get that your pissed about the board not allowing you to run 7 GPU's, but that is likely due to a BIOS issue, and not a hardware limitation. It's possible that when the manual was written, an earlier BIOS might have allowed it. Since that vast majority of users will never need to run 7 GPU's, Asus probably decided to drop that feature. Maybe allocating bandwidth for a different feature while they were tweaking performance. Their may have been a disconnect between the enginners who write the BIOS and the printing department that updates the manuals. Regardless, I have used Asrock boards and have found them to be stable and powerful so you may consider those options. Here's some links
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20Extreme11/
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20WS-E/
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/X99%20WS-E10G/
> 
> Also, one last thing. From my experience, Asrock has great customer support which is NOT outsourced. I had to call them a couple times in the past and both times spoke to some decent enough reps who are in the United States. Also, I wasn't on hold for very long. I also once used their RMA department for a board, and not only was the turnaround time within a couple weeks, but they actually took the time to call me, and ask to upgrade me, since they did not have the one I RMA'd on hand.


I used Asrock WS E a year ago and it was unstable for pro 24/7 usage - I encountered constant reboots every 2-3 days while rendering animations. I replaced it with Asus E WS 3.1 and it was only stable at constant voltage and turned off C states. Extreme 11 is not designed for 7, but 5 only. And yes - I do regret of not going with X99 WS-E/10G, although I am not sure if this works flawlessly with 7 gpu. I'll repeat again - Asus X99 E WS 3.1 works with 7 gpus, but the bios must be corrected and Asus shall reply what caused only 4 gpu visible all of the sudden when DVI cable was used. That's it.

The only reason I went with Asus E WS 3.1 was that Supermicro X10DRX does not fit in any CaseLabs case nor in 900D. Lian li D8000 and some other lian li cases require external Mora solutions and this time I wanted to avoid it and used 900D and Asus X99 E W 3.1. And I admit - this was my huge mistake. I never thought that using a dvi cable may cause Asus stop working which is insane.

Currently I am designing my custom case for 8 to even up to 32 gpus and will go only with true workstation or server motherboards, not a dual PLX Asus nor Asrock. And the only brand on the market that does not use IO space management are Supermicro and Tyan. And as I said previously, and I repeat it again, I will never buy any Asus products. And I repeat it again - I am not the only one who says it. Asus simply does not produce true industrial grade computers for pro users.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

@smicha Do you have to use the DVI ports on the cards? Could you use DisplayPorts or miniDisplayPorts (I'm not sure which cards you are using) and use active dongles to get DVI? Are all your cards actually exactly identical (not just close to identical)?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

@smicha Do you have to use the DVI ports on the cards? Could you use DisplayPorts or miniDisplayPorts (I'm not sure which cards you are using) and use active dongles to get DVI? Are all your cards actually exactly identical (not just close to identical)?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

@smicha Do you have to use the DVI ports on the cards? Could you use DisplayPorts or miniDisplayPorts (I'm not sure which cards you are using) and use active dongles to get DVI? Are all your cards actually exactly identical (not just close to identical)?


----------



## smicha

LadyF,

First sorry for being that angry. You know **** heppens and makes people nervous. Sorry again.

Now - when DVI was used for the lowest 7th gpu with uncut dvi port Asus does not detect more than 4 gpus anylonger even if DP nor HDMI cable in the 1st gpu is used. And this is core of the problem. Once DVI cable was used no more visible 7 gpus.

Some other guys report different stories on this board - like necessity to use 2 PSUs split 50/50 for gpu power draw - one PSU shall not be used for more than 50% of power draw by gpus but this was not the case for my machine.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> LadyF,
> 
> First sorry for being that angry. You know **** heppens and makes people nervous. Sorry again.
> 
> Now - when DVI was used for the lowest 7th gpu with uncut dvi port Asus does not detect more than 4 gpus anylonger even if DP nor HDMI cable in the 1st gpu is used. And this is core of the problem. Once DVI cable was used no more visible 7 gpus.
> 
> Some other guys report different stories on this board - like necessity to use 2 PSUs split 50/50 for gpu power draw - one PSU shall not be used for more than 50% of power draw by gpus but this was not the case for my machine.


How big of a PSU are your using? Seven GPU's of any kind are going to be pretty thirsty and drink power like the grow lights in an indoor hydroponic pot garden.

Since it's just that lone DVI port has caused you so much grief, can you just reset everything and just not use that one port, as you have done on the other six GPUs? Sometimes, it's just makes more sense not fight something, especially if you don't gain much.

Personally, if I had been insane rich enough to say heck to the warranty and lop off the DVI port on six of the seven GPUs, I just would have gone ahead and modded the seventh one the same way, if only for appearance sake (I can be pretty anal that way)


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> I used Asrock WS E a year ago and it was unstable for pro 24/7 usage - I encountered constant reboots every 2-3 days while rendering animations. I replaced it with Asus E WS 3.1 and it was only stable at constant voltage and turned off C states. Extreme 11 is not designed for 7, but 5 only. And yes - I do regret of not going with X99 WS-E/10G, although I am not sure if this works flawlessly with 7 gpu. I'll repeat again - Asus X99 E WS 3.1 works with 7 gpus, but the bios must be corrected and Asus shall reply what caused only 4 gpu visible all of the sudden when DVI cable was used. That's it.
> 
> The only reason I went with Asus E WS 3.1 was that Supermicro X10DRX does not fit in any CaseLabs case nor in 900D. Lian li D8000 and some other lian li cases require external Mora solutions and this time I wanted to avoid it and used 900D and Asus X99 E W 3.1. And I admit - this was my huge mistake. I never thought that using a dvi cable may cause Asus stop working which is insane.
> 
> Currently I am designing my custom case for 8 to even up to 32 gpus and will go only with true workstation or server motherboards, not a dual PLX Asus nor Asrock. And the only brand on the market that does not use IO space management are Supermicro and Tyan. And as I said previously, and I repeat it again, I will never buy any Asus products. And I repeat it again - I am not the only one who says it. Asus simply does not produce true industrial grade computers for pro users.


Interesting. May I ask why you need seven GPU's? As powerful as the current generations of GPU's are becoming would it be feasible to use fewer more powerful cards? I was also wondering which power supply your using.? I went over the manual again after my last post to see if you might have an incorrect setting in your BIOS. Their are just to many variables to consider without being able to have access to your settings. I am also wondering what other peripherals you have attached to your system that may be causing stability issues. Whether it may be software or hardware related.

Regarding your comment pertaining to this being an "industrial grade" board, I would like to share my first experience with my X99-WS board when I first installed it. This was prior to my current USB 3.1 version. During my initial installation in my old Silverstone TJ11 case, I attached 4 mechanical hard drives for a RAID 10 setup. Silverstone has a Hot Swap bay in the lower chamber and uses the older MOLEX style pins instead of SATA power connectors. Mind you this was a brand new case, but during installation, I must have wired something wrong, because upon initial boot up into the BIOS, I started to smell smoke. Looking down I saw black smoke pour out of the bottom of the chassis, and then flames. I disconnected the power cord as fast as possible, and grabbed something to smother the fire. It all happened in a quick instance, but I was able to stop the fire and get the situation under control. After I let everything cool down I proceeded to inspect everything and try to find out what went wrong. The only saving grace about that chassis, was that they use aluminum to separate the top and bottom section. I thought for sure my entire system was destroyed, and I was able to determine the source being the MOLEX connectors in the Hot Swap bay. The Hard Drives were destroyed of course, but after cleaning up the mess, I tested the rest of the hardware. I was surprised to find that the motherboard and everything on it had survived. That was a huge relief. The real shocker, was that THE power supply of all things had also survived. I'm using a EVGA Supernova 1600 T2.

To sum up my experience, I have found this board to be as stable if not more then any other I've ever used. I developed a new respect for Asus after that. Also, EVGA makes FANTASTIC power supplies.


----------



## axiumone

Alrighty, off to a rocky start with asus rma. Apparently and you may have to sit down for this one, as it's a shocker (considering the availability of this board), they don't have stock to fulfill an rma. So the rep said they'll contact me when they do. Let's see where it goes from here.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Alrighty, off to a rocky start with asus rma. Apparently and you may have to sit down for this one, as it's a shocker (considering the availability of this board), they don't have stock to fulfill an rma. So the rep said they'll contact me when they do. Let's see where it goes from here.


I'm a bit worried about this exact scenario myself, and yeah not a shocker. I have two boards I'm about to power up for the first time and I keep dragging my feet for this very reason, I suppose I had better get with it though.


----------



## smicha

Deleted...


----------



## MR-e

You need 35 rep and to post in the marketplace. If a mod catches you, you might get an infraction warning. Has happened to me before, so heads up @[email protected]!


----------



## smicha

Thanks. Deleted.


----------



## weinstein888

So going on around 10-11 days of being without a computer trying to figure this out. I'm still convinced the waterblocks are the issue. I'm getting ready to just reinstall the stock heat sinks at this point.

After loosening the blocks and leaving them as passive a and using my h80i I had no shutoff and 00 issue, although I'm now convinced if I persisted in adjusting the BIOS, restarting, rinse and repeat, for a long enough period of time, it would have triggered it)

After reinstalling all the water cooling and refilling it with the newly loosened blocks, same issue.

After doing a BIOS flashback to 3104, same issue.

After removing the VRM block from the loop and taking a lot of pressure of the mobo by removing the very taught hardline tubing runs, it seemed fine until maybe the 10th or so reboot after which it shuts off and gives you POST code 00.

The VRM block is so loose that it barely hangs on. The PCH block is just barely tight enough so that it doesn't move back and forth when you touch it, I mean there's good contact, but it's very loose, the tubing run I have going from the CPU to the PCH block is applying a bit of pressure to the mobo, but I don't know that I can reduce it at all.

I have no idea what to do at this point. All I know is that I sincerely regret buying these things and devoting several weeks of my free time to getting them working. I've had a few pairs of mobo waterblocks now - for the Big Bang XPower II and the RIVE and the hardline tubing runs on those were exerting significantly more pressure downward on the blocks than anything here. I mean those things were SUPER tightly applied and I had no issues whatsoever.

Between the insane amount of time (9 months) it took me to get these, the acrylic top of the PCH block he initially sent me that wouldn't fit with my Classified 980tis, the miscommunication in sending me two sets of blocks (I was wondering why it was so pricy) and the additional 3 months it took him to send me replacement thinner block tops.............I can't say that I recommend these...

Sorry if it seems like I just come here to *****, but I have no idea what to do and I'm tired of working on my computer. There's very little consistency with this issue, my board might just be dead, so I may be fighting an impossible battle, and any number of things in addition to those blocks could be causing "00". I'd actually rather have spilled water on my mobo at this point. At least I'd have a clear idea of what was causing this god-forsaken problem.


----------



## axiumone

Also, considering that asus is releasing x99 board refreshes (strix, rve edition 10), I'd venture a guess that there's a new WS board coming as well. That may explain the shortages.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> So going on around 10-11 days of being without a computer trying to figure this out. I'm still convinced the waterblocks are the issue. I'm getting ready to just reinstall the stock heat sinks at this point.
> 
> After loosening the blocks and leaving them as passive a and using my h80i I had no shutoff and 00 issue, although I'm now convinced if I persisted in adjusting the BIOS, restarting, rinse and repeat, for a long enough period of time, it would have triggered it)
> 
> After reinstalling all the water cooling and refilling it with the newly loosened blocks, same issue.
> 
> After doing a BIOS flashback to 3104, same issue.
> 
> After removing the VRM block from the loop and taking a lot of pressure of the mobo by removing the very taught hardline tubing runs, it seemed fine until maybe the 10th or so reboot after which it shuts off and gives you POST code 00.
> 
> The VRM block is so loose that it barely hangs on. The PCH block is just barely tight enough so that it doesn't move back and forth when you touch it, I mean there's good contact, but it's very loose, the tubing run I have going from the CPU to the PCH block is applying a bit of pressure to the mobo, but I don't know that I can reduce it at all.
> 
> I have no idea what to do at this point. All I know is that I sincerely regret buying these things and devoting several weeks of my free time to getting them working. I've had a few pairs of mobo waterblocks now - for the Big Bang XPower II and the RIVE and the hardline tubing runs on those were exerting significantly more pressure downward on the blocks than anything here. I mean those things were SUPER tightly applied and I had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> Between the insane amount of time (9 months) it took me to get these, the acrylic top of the PCH block he initially sent me that wouldn't fit with my Classified 980tis, the miscommunication in sending me two sets of blocks (I was wondering why it was so pricy) and the additional 3 months it took him to send me replacement thinner block tops.............I can't say that I recommend these...
> 
> Sorry if it seems like I just come here to *****, but I have no idea what to do and I'm tired of working on my computer. There's very little consistency with this issue, my board might just be dead, so I may be fighting an impossible battle, and any number of things in addition to those blocks could be causing "00". I'd actually rather have spilled water on my mobo at this point. At least I'd have a clear idea of what was causing this god-forsaken problem.


I just realized this and if it's true I'm going to feel incredibly stupid/relieved. When I installed the blocks, should I have put the plastic washers on on the front of the motherboard between the block and the board, or on the back of the motherboard between the board and the spring/screws?

I don't have the plastic washers installed on the front of the motherboard between the board and the blocks. Mine are installed between the screws/springs and back of the board. I know that some waterblocks don't seem to require it for whatever reason, but there were no directions at all (even in German) with these, so you can't blame me for not following them.

Have I just been shorting out my board like an idiot the whole time? Please don't jump to a "yes" conclusion unless you know for sure


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> So going on around 10-11 days of being without a computer trying to figure this out. I'm still convinced the waterblocks are the issue. I'm getting ready to just reinstall the stock heat sinks at this point.
> 
> After loosening the blocks and leaving them as passive a and using my h80i I had no shutoff and 00 issue, although I'm now convinced if I persisted in adjusting the BIOS, restarting, rinse and repeat, for a long enough period of time, it would have triggered it)
> 
> After reinstalling all the water cooling and refilling it with the newly loosened blocks, same issue.
> 
> After doing a BIOS flashback to 3104, same issue.
> 
> After removing the VRM block from the loop and taking a lot of pressure of the mobo by removing the very taught hardline tubing runs, it seemed fine until maybe the 10th or so reboot after which it shuts off and gives you POST code 00.
> 
> The VRM block is so loose that it barely hangs on. The PCH block is just barely tight enough so that it doesn't move back and forth when you touch it, I mean there's good contact, but it's very loose, the tubing run I have going from the CPU to the PCH block is applying a bit of pressure to the mobo, but I don't know that I can reduce it at all.
> 
> I have no idea what to do at this point. All I know is that I sincerely regret buying these things and devoting several weeks of my free time to getting them working. I've had a few pairs of mobo waterblocks now - for the Big Bang XPower II and the RIVE and the hardline tubing runs on those were exerting significantly more pressure downward on the blocks than anything here. I mean those things were SUPER tightly applied and I had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> Between the insane amount of time (9 months) it took me to get these, the acrylic top of the PCH block he initially sent me that wouldn't fit with my Classified 980tis, the miscommunication in sending me two sets of blocks (I was wondering why it was so pricy) and the additional 3 months it took him to send me replacement thinner block tops.............I can't say that I recommend these...
> 
> Sorry if it seems like I just come here to *****, but I have no idea what to do and I'm tired of working on my computer. There's very little consistency with this issue, my board might just be dead, so I may be fighting an impossible battle, and any number of things in addition to those blocks could be causing "00". I'd actually rather have spilled water on my mobo at this point. At least I'd have a clear idea of what was causing this god-forsaken problem.


If you see 00 code only and constant reboots - this is exactly what I had when flashed bios with 7 gpus on board - the only way to fix it is to RMA. Asus will fix it - it did for me, but what irony - in the meantime I bought a new one hoping Asus will give my money back for the one with 00 code but theyu fixed it and now they are sending it back to me. So now I have the 2nd one with 4 gpus visible only. This mobo really sucks, and Asus support is terrible. Just keep in mind that you will wait at least one month for Asus RMA fix, not including shipment.


----------



## lavendy

Sorry for replying late.
BIOS 3004-3101 is work fine.
DDR4 3200 CL16 can running.

6950X out date 5/31 3pm JST.
Really looking forward to it

This is my setting.
5960X is 4.2GHz(Cache 4.0GHz)
DRAM 1.35V(Trident Z F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB)

20160525_111333.jpg 196k .jpg file


20160525_111544.jpg 216k .jpg file


cachemem32002.png 81k .png file


stabilitytest2.png 25k .png file


----------



## baconinabun

@ weinstein888
have you looked further back in this thread about the blocks? i'm sure there was referance to it not fitting properly without shaving off some plastic off your mobo?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558157/liquid-extasy-full-cover-block-for-the-x99-e-ws-motherboard

@smicha
no one here is interested in your opinion or flaming towards ASUS, people come here to find some answers and help from fellow users, so if you have nothing to say thats good or helpfull then pish off back to the hole you first appeared from!

**EDIT
@smicha
if you care to look back through this thread i think what you will find is that only 6 GPUs are possible, maybe try google searching rather than *****in


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lavendy*
> 
> Sorry for replying late.
> BIOS 3004-3101 is work fine.
> DDR4 3200 CL16 can running.
> 
> 6950X out date 5/31 3pm JST.
> Really looking forward to it
> 
> This is my setting.
> 5960X is 4.2GHz(Cache 4.0GHz)
> DRAM 1.35V(Trident Z F4-3200C16Q-32GTZB)
> 
> 20160525_111333.jpg 196k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20160525_111544.jpg 216k .jpg file
> 
> 
> cachemem32002.png 81k .png file
> 
> 
> stabilitytest2.png 25k .png file


Where you get the 3101 bios for x99e-ws?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> @smicha
> no one here is interested in your opinion or flaming towards ASUS, people come here to find some answers and help from fellow users, so if you have nothing to say thats good or helpfull then pish off back to the hole you first appeared from!
> 
> **EDIT
> @smicha
> if you care to look back through this thread i think what you will find is that only 6 GPUs are possible, maybe try google searching rather than *****in


Are you ok? Read my previous posts before you say something funny.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Where you get the 3101 bios for x99e-ws?


3004 links were kindly posted few pages back direct by Creatron if thats of any use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *creatron*
> 
> release date bios 2016/05/13
> 
> for x99-e ws 3.1 :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3004.zip
> 
> for x99-e ws :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3004.zip


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> **EDIT
> @smicha
> if you care to look back through this thread i think what you will find is that only 6 GPUs are possible, maybe try google searching rather than *****in


If you can count to seven? Look at the screenshot where it shown that X99 E WS 3.1 works with 7 GPUs.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I took a chance and ordered the MOBO from SuperBizz. Now I need to get some RAM, etc..
> 
> The QVL for RAM from ASUS is very limited. Has anyone ever tried or otherwise know if these RAM kits will work with this board?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231831
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231833
> 
> I'm going to stick with a Haswell-e processor rather than take a chance that MS and/or Intel will later put Win 7 restrictions on Broadwell-e like they did Skylake. I will not be overclocking the CPU or the RAM (I know, blasphemy, but I just want reliability with no headaches). I need low profile RAM since I will be air cooling, need 32GB+, and really prefer Blue and filling all the RAM slots (yes, I am anal).


Got my tracking number this morning from Superbiiz for the X99-E WS USB 3.1  Arrives at my house on Monday, I assume you will wake up to the same, but a faster delivery date.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smicha*
> 
> If you can count to seven? Look at the screenshot where it shown that X99 E WS 3.1 works with 7 GPUs.


you should maybe have a look over the last few posts you have made, i'm glad you managed to work 7, but i am also glad you have proven the point that the x99-e ws is not the issue and the USER was


----------



## smicha

No. It was working but it stopped when DVI cable was used. And Asus is not helping at all to solve it.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I took a chance and ordered the MOBO from SuperBizz. Now I need to get some RAM, etc..
> 
> The QVL for RAM from ASUS is very limited. Has anyone ever tried or otherwise know if these RAM kits will work with this board?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231831
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231833
> 
> I'm going to stick with a Haswell-e processor rather than take a chance that MS and/or Intel will later put Win 7 restrictions on Broadwell-e like they did Skylake. I will not be overclocking the CPU or the RAM (I know, blasphemy, but I just want reliability with no headaches). I need low profile RAM since I will be air cooling, need 32GB+, and really prefer Blue and filling all the RAM slots (yes, I am anal).
> 
> 
> 
> Got my tracking number this morning from Superbiiz for the X99-E WS USB 3.1  Arrives at my house on Monday, I assume you will wake up to the same, but a faster delivery date.
Click to expand...

I got my tracking number late Monday and it is scheduled to arrive today. I just checked and it got into town four hours ago. I won't be able to get to my mail service until tomorrow, though.


----------



## baconinabun

@smicha

from 4hours and 55 mins ago post #2973

and i quote "So now I have the 2nd one with 4 gpus visible only. This mobo really sucks, and Asus support is terrible."

Kind Regards

**EDIT P.S i'm not having a pop at you Smicha, just don't like negative people around what is supposed to be a forum helping others


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Fun to see that more people get the mobo!

What`s the difference betweem the 3004(?) bios versus 3001?


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> @smicha
> 
> from 4hours and 55 mins ago post #2973
> 
> and i quote "So now I have the 2nd one with 4 gpus visible only. This mobo really sucks, and Asus support is terrible."
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> **EDIT P.S i'm not having a pop at you Smicha, just don't like negative people around what is supposed to be a forum helping others


Are you calling me a negative people because Asus refused to solve my problem with X99 EWS and I am showing the community of how full of flaws the motherboard is? Yes - asus sucks. Prove it that it does not. Or maybe you are so helpful or anyone here who can help solving all ****ty problems with terrible X99 E WS which is clearly not a workstation motherboard. If you cannot help ... please calm down being very politely.


----------



## smicha

Does anyone have more precise info on what exact changes are being made to any bios version (point #1)

X99-E-WS-USB3.1 Formal BIOS 3101 release.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EU31.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve system performance and stability.
2. Support Broadwell-E CPUs.

I asked official Asus support on it but as usual no good response from Asus.


----------



## WarlockSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I got my tracking number late Monday and it is scheduled to arrive today. I just checked and it got into town four hours ago. I won't be able to get to my mail service until tomorrow, though.


My board is being delivered today! Now for RAM decisions.....


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarlockSix*
> 
> My board is being delivered today! Now for RAM decisions.....


I recommend G-Skill as a brand.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I recommend G-Skill as a brand.


I second that.

For enthusiast grade non-ecc ram, G.SKill has been top notch for the X99 platform (I think they are using a lot of SK.Hynix modules) for stability and boot compatibility.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Fun to see that more people get the mobo!
> 
> What`s the difference betweem the 3004(?) bios versus 3001?


for x99-e ws 3.1 :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3101.zip

for x99-e ws :

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101.zip

Havent update is yet but i heard it fix the issued with VCCIO 1.35V when overclocking the ram >2666. Will check tmr


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarlockSix*
> 
> My board is being delivered today! Now for RAM decisions.....


another gskill:thumb: can use skylake ram in pair of dual ram, no problem so far. Try adata and gskill before and got problem with adata but never have any problem with gskill


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> for x99-e ws 3.1 :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> for x99-e ws :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> Havent update is yet but i heard it fix the issued with VCCIO 1.35V when overclocking the ram >2666. Will check tmr


Thanks! I¨ll update ASAP.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> for x99-e ws 3.1 :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> for x99-e ws :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> Havent update is yet but i heard it fix the issued with VCCIO 1.35V when overclocking the ram >2666. Will check tmr


Thank you for the links, however, where did you find those? Asus website not listing anything for BIOS under the support page?


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thank you for the links, however, where did you find those? Asus website not listing anything for BIOS under the support page?










long term customer so same chipset they usual release the bios number same as other board. They just release the bios for R5E and Saber same name so i just copy the previous link of 3004 and change 3004 to 3101


----------



## GreedyMuffin

+Rep


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long term customer so same chipset they usual release the bios number same as other board. They just release the bios for R5E and Saber same name so i just copy the previous link of 3004 and change 3004 to 3101


Very clever







Thanks again.

I just noticed your location. My wife is from Do Son and my family is from Hai Phong


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> for x99-e ws 3.1 :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> for x99-e ws :
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> Havent update is yet but i heard it fix the issued with VCCIO 1.35V when overclocking the ram >2666. Will check tmr


Still same, vccio at 1.35 at xmp 3000 profile, i think they just add microcode for broadwell-e


----------



## weinstein888

I have no idea whether or not the 00 code is the CPU, or the board and I have absolutely no way of testing. Who the hell keeps a spare X99 board on hand for testing? There's no feasible way of discerning whether or not one or the other is the problem. Why does POST code 00 exist, but to drive someone insane? It's "unassigned" and everyone who seems to have solved this issue on the internet has come to a completely different conclusion to what the problem was.

I've run memtest86+, reseated several different coolers, reseated the CPU several times (there are no bent pins, trust me), cleared CMOS, flashed the latest BIOS using flashback, filled and emptied my hardline loop, switched fittings in the interest of getting 0 pressure on the blocks, removed the blocks in favor of the stock heatsinks, switched the mobo between my test bench and my case no less than 10 times with different configurations and settings in hopes that something I do will at the very least tell me what's malfunctioning. It certainly stopped "00" and rebooting randomly as frequently after reinstalling the stock heatsinks, but it still does it eventually









All that I can think to do at this point is throw my hands up in the air and RMA both.

Anyone have the phone number for Workstation or advanced technical support off hand? Just thought it'd be worth a try before I bully my way to the top of the chain in a desperate attempt to get an RMA. I refuse to wait for a board on backorder after paying extra to have fast turn around times on service.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I just picked up my MOBO from my mail service today (doing the Snoopy happy dance in my mind; I'm too old and decrepit to actually do it), I just took a quick look at it and it seemed to be ok but I haven't had a chance yet to take a close look to make sure I didn't get a used board (busy day). I'm too tired to do it now but will tomorrow.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> I have no idea whether or not the 00 code is the CPU, or the board and I have absolutely no way of testing. Who the hell keeps a spare X99 board on hand for testing? There's no feasible way of discerning whether or not one or the other is the problem. Why does POST code 00 exist, but to drive someone insane? It's "unassigned" and everyone who seems to have solved this issue on the internet has come to a completely different conclusion to what the problem was.
> 
> I've run memtest86+, reseated several different coolers, reseated the CPU several times (there are no bent pins, trust me), cleared CMOS, flashed the latest BIOS using flashback, filled and emptied my hardline loop, switched fittings in the interest of getting 0 pressure on the blocks, removed the blocks in favor of the stock heatsinks, switched the mobo between my test bench and my case no less than 10 times with different configurations and settings in hopes that something I do will at the very least tell me what's malfunctioning. It certainly stopped "00" and rebooting randomly as frequently after reinstalling the stock heatsinks, but it still does it eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that I can think to do at this point is throw my hands up in the air and RMA both.
> 
> Anyone have the phone number for Workstation or advanced technical support off hand? Just thought it'd be worth a try before I bully my way to the top of the chain in a desperate attempt to get an RMA. I refuse to wait for a board on backorder after paying extra to have fast turn around times on service.


00 mean the board is faulty 9Not cpu/ram etc...). I did 2 times RMAs in the past with this mobo, 1 time just plug in and mobo power it self, stop at code 00 and shut down, problem because somehow 1 chipset death. The second time the mobo booted fine but didnt regconize all rams slot and pch only work until temp reach 55 and code 00 and shut down.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quick question - does anyone have successful experience getting a *Samsung 950 EVO Pro NVME* to run under *Linux* on the USB 3.0 version of this board with anywhere near similiar performance as people see in Windows (or at any level of performance)? _I would be running Fedora 23 x86_64._

I have need of fastest possible storage for some virtual machines I'll be running on this rig for lab/testing/educational work after hours, and there seem to be some decent sales going on these right now.

Thanks!

PharaohsPaw


----------



## pharaohspaw

Looks like some ppl have it working and they didnt mention any special hijinks required.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=209157


----------



## axiumone

Got tired of waiting for the board to become in stock at the asus repair center for an advanced rma. Sent out the board for regular rma today. Let's see how long the turn around is.

First time dealing with asus rma, not impressed so far.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Got tired of waiting for the board to become in stock at the asus repair center for an advanced rma. Sent out the board for regular rma today. Let's see how long the turn around is.
> 
> First time dealing with asus rma, not impressed so far.


Good luck, please report advancement.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Never have a problem with asus europe rma, apply for it twice always at morning and next day replacement arrived


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Closing off alternatives and routes of escape. W10 looks more and more like a rootkit, and MS looks desperate to force it onto every box.


Yep, patriot media has been saying that since sometime early-mid last year, the part about W10 looking more and more like a rootkit. Which is why I have no plans to ever install it.

Microsoft and Gates have been in bed with the government since at least as far back as the big IBM/GW BASIC lawsuit and some are saying a lot longer. You don't get off that scott-free without making some deals with the devil.


----------



## ecomorph

Unfortunately for me, the URLs that were posted to get the latest BIOS for X99-E WS (not with USB 3.1) were a bust....got an error message that the model in the BIOS doesn't match mine.

So I broke down and called ASUS tech support and was able to get the URL to X99-E WS product page (since there is no way to find it from the Products page!).

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk/?SearchKey=x99-e/

But there are no BIOS files there, so ended up filing a complaint with ASUS.. Let's see what happens.


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecomorph*
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the URLs that were posted to get the latest BIOS for X99-E WS (not with USB 3.1) were a bust....got an error message that the model in the BIOS doesn't match mine.
> 
> So I broke down and called ASUS tech support and was able to get the URL to X99-E WS product page (since there is no way to find it from the Products page!).
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk/?SearchKey=x99-e/
> 
> But there are no BIOS files there, so ended up filing a complaint with ASUS.. Let's see what happens.


Oddly, BIOS files are now listed under the CPU Support 'tab'.

Try there.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

The latest bios is weird.. Blackscreen for a couple of seconds before i can see the settings in the bios.


----------



## meson1

Also folks, I've noticed that they've issued a new QVL for non-ECC memory. Dated May 18th 2016.


----------



## ecomorph

Well I'll be! Now if can only determine why I keep getting this message from EZ UPDATE! Hesitant to install a BIOS that gives me an error message! I have to go to a wedding now, but maybe tomorrow, I will ensure my BIOS is backed-up and then try to flash it even though I am getting this error.


----------



## jsutter71

It's also listed if you select DOS in drivers and tools.


----------



## TobsenHB

hello everyone,

I am trying different airflow setups in my case and ran into a problem with my graphics card when placed in slot 7. It simply wouldn't work in the 7th slot. Any idea why?

Help is much appreciated!


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobsenHB*
> 
> hello everyone,
> 
> I am trying different airflow setups in my case and ran into a problem with my graphics card when placed in slot 7. It simply wouldn't work in the 7th slot. Any idea why?
> 
> Help is much appreciated!


do you get picture on screen at all?
try the gpu on 5th and see to see if it works there,but I think the 7th slot might be defect.


----------



## TobsenHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> do you get picture on screen at all?
> try the gpu on 5th and see to see if it works there,but I think the 7th slot might be defect.


No screen at all. The GPU is working in all other slots. I tried my 950 Pro in slot 7 and it worked flawlessly. No idea what to do...


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobsenHB*
> 
> No screen at all. The GPU is working in all other slots. I tried my 950 Pro in slot 7 and it worked flawlessly. No idea what to do...


that makes zero sense. I would have thought it was either the gpu or pcie slot


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Enabled above 4G decoding thingy in bios?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Still my be a pcie port fault, 950 pro require only 4 pcie lanes, gpu at least 8 pcie lanes from what i remember


----------



## TobsenHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> that makes zero sense. I would have thought it was either the gpu or pcie slot


Yeah, I know. It still might be the slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Enabled above 4G decoding thingy in bios?


Never seen that before - should it be enabled or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Still my be a pcie port fault, 950 pro require only 4 pcie lanes, gpu at least 8 pcie lanes from what i remember


yes, if it could only partially be broken... No idea if that is possible


----------



## ecomorph

Well I was able to update my BIOS but it seems to have destroyed as 12TB RAID 5 ARRAY in the process. During the update, the BIOS changed my settings from RAID back to ACHI, and even after switching it back, it seems my only option is to create a new RAID volume which will wipe the data. Not a happy camper!


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecomorph*
> 
> Well I was able to update my BIOS but it seems to have destroyed as 12TB RAID 5 ARRAY in the process. During the update, the BIOS changed my settings from RAID back to ACHI, and even after switching it back, it seems my only option is to create a new RAID volume which will wipe the data. Not a happy camper!


Your RAID setup is stored on disk (first disk of the array usually), so you shouldn't really lose your RAID unless this disk record has been damaged by the BIOS update (which I doubt is the case). So I'd try to reestablish the connection with the array (I hope you didn't reset it!).

For the rest, I never use onboard RAIDs (fairly unreliable and poor performance). Depending on how important your data is, I'd always recommend using a high-end RAID controller of some vendor with proven reputation. My $.2 anyway.


----------



## TobsenHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Enabled above 4G decoding thingy in bios?


I finally found the setting in bios and it is disabled.


----------



## TobsenHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Still my be a pcie port fault, 950 pro require only 4 pcie lanes, gpu at least 8 pcie lanes from what i remember


I tested the 950 pro again in slot 7 and found out that it is running at a low speed - only about 30 percent of full speed.


----------



## smicha

So the machine was disassembled completely, newest bios is flashed but can anyone help and give a hint why none of black PCIe slots are not working? Even if I use 2 cards?

Does any of you have any device in any of the black pcie slots and could go to bios to 'tool' menu and 'gpu post' and see of it is visible there?


----------



## sand74

@GreedyMuffin

difference between bios 3004 vs 3101 on my asus x99e ws usb3.1

the boottime (power on till first screen) 50 seconds!! no difference!!
disable cpu core now 18 (0-17) before 8 (0-7) for my e5-2696v4 (22core) -- a little bit better :-o

performance-boost... cinebench r15 first 2633... now 2833 (200 more)!!!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Wait.. is that for the 3.1 USB? I flashed it on my normal WS board.. Might be the reason I'm getting a long blackscreen when entering the bios etc..

I'm glad it didn't brick!!


----------



## sand74

yep

I download from here:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3101.zip

I have a asus x99e ws usb3.1 and I flashed this bios for asus x99e ws usb3.1

for asus x99e ws download here:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101.zip


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Weird, same bios, So i got the right one.

Weird that my booting time has increased.. Wellwell. Will wait for a new update then!

Rep+ for your help and links!


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Weird, same bios, So i got the right one.
> 
> Weird that my booting time has increased.. Wellwell. Will wait for a new update then!
> 
> Rep+ for your help and links!


Not only you friend. Me too. It seem much slower than 3004 bios. As i count the boot code change, it check the cpu code much longer than previous bios. Havent try OC yet


----------



## jsutter71

On the topic of onboard RAID. I've been using RAID 10 with four disks since I've owned this board. Purchased it when it was a new release. As long as you don't flash the BIOS while your in the process of changing/ reconfiguring/ updating your array, then you won't have any issues. Just make sure you know your settings in the BIOS before you flash. I've updated my BIOS several times, then reconfigured in BIOS, and never had any issues. Also, I recommend backing up your RAID. The more redundancy the better. I have four WD 4 TB NAS drives in my array and 1 more 6TB just for backup of the data. I also keep 2 external drives for additional backup. Regardless, just remember your BIOS settings and you should be fine. I also recommend backing up your bios settings before you flash.


----------



## ecomorph

As an experiment, I am leaving the ticket open with Asus... want to see how long it takes them to respond, if at all!


----------



## ecomorph

Well in hindsight, I should have dropped into BIOS before booting into Windows- it never occurred to me that a BIOS update would change such a significant setting. A post-mortem web search shows that is VERY common!

This is my second experiment with RAID. My last go around was bootable RAID 0 in 2004, and I didn't really care if was survivable. I definitely had concerns with using On-board because what if I needed to replace the MB and then what? This expensive, Server Class MB gave me a false sense of confidence! I even have a PCI RAID card sitting on my shelf that I could have used instead.

My system almost mirrors that of Jsutter1... Four 4TB disks in a RAID 5 but with two 6TB disks in front-loading Removable enclosures. When I set up the RAID 5 a scant 2.25 weeks ago, the nagging doubt caused me to leave the data that I moved on the original disks, so I only lost data for about two days "fun".

What I don't understand is (1) why is the the INTEL app Option 4 is greyed out, and why did the Windows based INTEL Rapid Storage Technology app spend nearly 24 hours rebuilding, but have ZERO data to show for it!

Well off to ROBOCOPY my data back! This time, once confirmed its running, will create so scripts that back up to the 6TB non-RAID drives every day!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecomorph*
> 
> Well in hindsight, I should have dropped into BIOS before booting into Windows- it never occurred to me that a BIOS update would change such a significant setting. A post-mortem web search shows that is VERY common!
> 
> This is my second experiment with RAID. My last go around was bootable RAID 0 in 2004, and I didn't really care if was survivable. I definitely had concerns with using On-board because what if I needed to replace the MB and then what? This expensive, Server Class MB gave me a false sense of confidence! I even have a PCI RAID card sitting on my shelf that I could have used instead.
> 
> My system almost mirrors that of Jsutter1... Four 4TB disks in a RAID 5 but with two 6TB disks in front-loading Removable enclosures. When I set up the RAID 5 a scant 2.25 weeks ago, the nagging doubt caused me to leave the data that I moved on the original disks, so I only lost data for about two days "fun".
> 
> What I don't understand is (1) why is the the INTEL app Option 4 is greyed out, and why did the Windows based INTEL Rapid Storage Technology app spend nearly 24 hours rebuilding, but have ZERO data to show for it!
> 
> Well off to ROBOCOPY my data back! This time, once confirmed its running, will create so scripts that back up to the 6TB non-RAID drives every day!


I've had my last four builds since 2007 using onboard RAID for either boot drives, storage, or both. If your using a storage array, and your drives are configured properly, you can switch out motherboards. I've gone from Asrock to Asus boards without having to rebuild my array. Just make sure you match your array's configurations. I've gone so far as to upgrade motherboards with RAID 0 without having to reinstall Windows. That was with an Asrock board which used the same drivers. I tend to throw caution out the window and I'm not afraid to take chances and try things. That's what backups are for.


----------



## weinstein888

Hey guys. In desperate need of some assistance.

I'll try to keep it as short and sweet as possible.

Few weeks ago, took apart my watercooled X99-E WS build to install Liquid Extasy VRM+PCH waterblocks. Got it all nice and tidy, tried to turn my computer on after installation (keeping in mind I changed nothing else in my build and had been using this overclocking + watercooling set up since fall 2014 without any issues), QCode-00. It would boot up into Windows. I'd be able to get into the BIOS and change things, but it would eventually (after 15 minutes or so) 00 on me and then it would either reboot and freeze with a random POST code or 00. I would have to pull the power and the CMOS battery, wait 10ish minutes and then try again. Of course this yielded the same outcome.

Tried optimized defaults, same problem. Tried flashbacking the latest BIOS, same problem. Cleared CMOS, same problem. Next I tried removing the blocks and using my AIO on my testbench with some HTPC card I had lying around. Seemed like all was good for a REALLY long time, even with my OC settings. I rebooted it no less than 50 times, ran a Memtest, tested my PSU, ran Cinebench with my OC settings, no issues whatsoever. Go to sleep. Turn it on the next morning. 00.

I don't expect anyone to know what's going on here. The only things I can say for sure are - I never had any issues before installing the waterblocks with any of my hardware despite my 4.5GHz 24/7 OC and my rather conservative 2400MHz GSkill 32GB kit (on which one of the DIMMS doesn't like to run at 2400MHz unless it's given 1.37V to work with).

From most of what I've read, the people that have 00 and dead CPUs can't use their computers at all. I was able to run Cinebench, Photoshop, and pass Memtest multiple times. It would seem that the motherboard-related 00 however is much more intermittent. I'm just trying to make vague sense of the situation so I don't RMA the wrong component.

Right now I'm in the middle of battling ASUS to send me a 3.1 board since they don't have the X99-E WS vanilla in stock anymore and there's actually no way on this earth I'm putting this motherboard back into my rig after they've "repaired" it. Of course it's like pulling teeth and they've got me considering buying a new board to be done with it, but I'm not giving up just yet.

So - for anyone bored enough to have read my entire 6-part Shakespearean tragedy of a post - Do you think it's the motherboard, or the CPU?


----------



## MustangSVT

Hey there, potential owner here. I'm looking into getting a 4-way SLI capable motherboard, and I'm looking at the ASUS Rampage V Extreme and this one, the ASUS X99-E WS. I have had no luck in finding benchmarks with the 4 cards running in PCI-E 16x mode, so I'm looking for some advice here. I use my machine for gaming and as a workstation. For work stuff, I am mainly looking for performance with CUDA related tools. I write code in Matlab and C++ that take advantage of GPU acceleration to analyze over large sets of data. It's basically what people would call data mining, and I also use machine learning algorithms on various large data models. Is there a real tangible performance benefit to having all 4 GPUs in x16 for this type of use? I've done some testing on my own with my current X99 motherboard (MSI X99S SLI Krait) and I have a 5930K so I do have all 40 lanes, and to be honest, I haven't noticed a difference between running the GPU in x8 and x16 for the stuff I do.

My main concern is that I'll eventually run into doing something where the extra PCIe bus speed would have been useful, so I'm looking to get some feedback from people that have it and can share their experiences. I've done searches of this thread for CUDA related stuff but I haven't found any hard numbers that compared this motherboard to other offerings.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Hey guys. In desperate need of some assistance.
> ...
> So - for anyone bored enough to have read my entire 6-part Shakespearean tragedy of a post - Do you think it's the motherboard, or the CPU?


I feel your pain buddy (been there myself). I guess you have checked this already, but... just in case.

Have a good look for possible shortcuts, overpressure (screws etc. especially around the CPU) or thermal grease drops in some wrong place (if you used that).
The facts you present are: Fully functional rig => waterblock installation => Qcode=00. Hence my suggestion.
Last resort, you may want to disassemble the recently installed block, clean up and see if you can get back to where you were before you started.

Yes, the CPU or the mobo may have been hurt on your reboots after the modification if there's some shortcut involved, but it's not very likely given the situation you describe. Of course, unless you've physically damaged something on the board while installing the block, but you surely would have noticed something like that. Give it a try... fingers crossed.

EDIT: Also, you may try to reseat your CPU and RAM (sometimes it helps to clean up weird locks etc.). Doesn't hurt anyway. It may even be worthwhile to try the "barebone" variant, i.e. strip all PCIe cards etc. and start with a single RAM stick. If the system still won't start and there are no shortcuts etc., then it's probably the board (you haven't touched the CPU and it used to work before, so it's not likely that it's gone).


----------



## TobsenHB

I am preparing a review comparing the Samsung T3 with an not yet released USB 3.1 Gen2 drive. Weirdly, The performance on using my 3.1 port on the back of the Mobo, is as follows:



Using the USB 3 port right next to it, it get:



Why is the performance so different? The 4K-64Thrd value is so low. Does anyone have similar experiences?

I am running the Asmedia USB3.1 eXtensible host controller 1.16.35.1


----------



## axiumone

As predicted. New version of ws coming.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52356/asus-x99-10g-ws-motherboard-goes-speed/index.html


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> As predicted. New version of ws coming.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52356/asus-x99-10g-ws-motherboard-goes-speed/index.html


I'm not impressed. I don't need speed, I need SATA ports and this turkey has only 10 instead of the 12 that older one sports.


----------



## axiumone

I assume it's because they've integrated a u.2 slot this time. I understand the need for more sata ports, but I can appreciate native u.2 as well.

Here's what we know so far. LED's, U.2, reinforced pcie slots, 10 gigabit. It looks like there are fewer usb and sata connections this time (bummer to both).

Here's what I'm hoping to see. Hopefully a continuation of the understated design, maybe black heatsinks this time. An IO cover. IPMI out of the box.

Edit - Also, given that everyone is refreshing their boards, asrock may be the one to go for this time. I think that one support 12 sata ports.


----------



## Zurv

Anyone else getting the 6950x? mine comes tomorrow.

do we expect better mem speeds? (as the controller is in the CPU) I can't get over 3000 with the x99-e ws.
i have the corsair CMD32GX4M4B3333C16 (3333 sticks just sitting here... )

@axiumone

wait a sec.. on the SLI GeForce forums.. in Brooklyn.. you are stalking me! (or maybe i'm stalking you!)

i'm in dumbo. What part of Brooklyn are you in?


----------



## axiumone

Haha, it's a small world for enthusiasts. I'm in bay ridge.

Also, not sure about the new broadwell chips. The first wave out for haswell had fairly weak memory controllers. I hope they're much better this time, considering the money they're asking.


----------



## Aristotelian

Well I am very interested in the Asus X99-E 10G WS, I was hoping against hope that this announcement would be made. But what's the deal at COMPUTEX - in the sense, are announcements there just announcements, or paper launches? When can we expect to see these boards retailing?


----------



## Zurv

wow.. the Asus X99-E 10G WS looks sweet. I wonder if it is functionally and different than the x99-e ws 3.1? I don't care about the faster usb or the nic.. or u.2


----------



## MR-e

If anyone's interested, shoot me a PM. I have a WS 3.1 board up in the classifieds. Want to switch over to the new Rampage V Edition 10


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> wow.. the Asus X99-E 10G WS looks sweet. I wonder if it is functionally and different than the x99-e ws 3.1? I don't care about the faster usb or the nic.. or u.2


I doubt there's much difference. Possibly improved memory traces. There's one thing I can't figure out that's new.

There's a chip between the rear io USB ports that wasnt there before. The pictures we have so far are low res, so it's impossible to make out the markings. I suspect it's an Intel gigabit chip though.

U.2 is a bit of deal for me though. If I ever want to do a quad system again, I'll be able to move the Intel pcie ssd elsewhere and not have it take up a pcie slot. Just have to find someone who maybe interested in doing a pcie version for a u.2 version trade.


----------



## weinstein888

Going to be selling my old board in favor of the 10g model in all likelihood as soon as I get it back from RMA.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> U.2 is a bit of deal for me though. If I ever want to do a quad system again, I'll be able to move the Intel pcie ssd elsewhere and not have it take up a pcie slot.


Would installing an M.2/U.2 SSD with quad SLI drop the speed of the GPUs to x8? I looked through the manual it is unclear since it says, "shares bandwidth with x4 slot," but last I checked there wasn't an x4 slot on the WS board.


----------



## Radox-0

mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sand74*
> 
> yep
> 
> I download from here:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3101.zip
> 
> I have a asus x99e ws usb3.1 and I flashed this bios for asus x99e ws usb3.1
> 
> for asus x99e ws download here:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/BIOS/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101.zip


Not had yet a chance to upgrade. For those who have, how is the X99 E-WS (Non .3.1's) BIOS? Solid upgrade from 2009 BIOS? Really hoping it stabilises 3000 MHZ RAM. 3000 Mhz works fine, but now and then in say 1/8 boots it causes issues so not fully stable which is annoying.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> U.2 is a bit of deal for me though. If I ever want to do a quad system again, I'll be able to move the Intel pcie ssd elsewhere and not have it take up a pcie slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Would installing an M.2/U.2 SSD with quad SLI drop the speed of the GPUs to x8? I looked through the manual it is unclear since it says, "shares bandwidth with x4 slot," but last I checked there wasn't an x4 slot on the WS board.
Click to expand...

Where in the manual did you find that?


----------



## Zurv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where in the manual did you find that?


the info was wrong. I too was confused by this last year before I got the mobo.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where in the manual did you find that?


Page 18.



Link to manual


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Where in the manual did you find that?
> 
> 
> 
> Page 18.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to manual
Click to expand...

Thanks. It's curious that the manual doesn't say anything about that in the section on expansion slots or the M.2 slot..


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Thanks. It's curious that the manual doesn't say anything about that in the section on expansion slots or the M.2 slot..


It seems like the X99 WS line always has documentation that's a little bit lacking (unlike the Z10pe-D8 I have in a different machine). Anyone think it might be too much wishful thinking to hope that Asus's X99-E 10G WS will allow x16 quad-Sli with an M.2 and/or U.2 SSD installed?


----------



## Zurv

It does work with 16x 4 way SLI and 4x m.2
I've been running it like that for a long time. (this is on the x99-e ws 3.1 version)


----------



## WarlockSix

There is a block diagram in the manual (Appendices A1) that shows where the M.2 PCIe channels come from:


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> It does work with 16x 4 way SLI and 4x m.2
> I've been running it like that for a long time. (this is on the x99-e ws 3.1 version)


Awesome. Looks like I'll be swapping my RVE for the 10G WS whenever it's released. Now to figure out if I want to swap that 5960X....


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> mine.
> Not had yet a chance to upgrade. For those who have, how is the X99 E-WS (Non .3.1's) BIOS? Solid upgrade from 2009 BIOS? Really hoping it stabilises 3000 MHZ RAM. 3000 Mhz works fine, but now and then in say 1/8 boots it causes issues so not fully stable which is annoying.


i run my corsair dom plats @3200 on 100mhz clocks having to use corsair ram coolers thow, not had any problems so far with the 3004 bios in fact made it more stable, 

EDIT: Stable as in no way am i upgrading to next bios(3101), until such time..........


----------



## Zurv

Lucky, I've never been able to have stable 3200 (not just working, but stress tested stable). I've also only been able to get 3000 (and higher) working with 125... wasn't that required or something? maybe it was only an issue when the boards were new (using xmp auto changes it to that) or maybe it was a rampage V issues


----------



## weinstein888

You have to take what people claim to be "stable" with a grain of salt. Everyone has their own benchmarks, stress tests and unique workloads that make it basically impossible to compare apples to apples. Not to mention silicon lottery.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> i run my corsair dom plats @3200 on 100mhz clocks having to use corsair ram coolers thow, not had any problems so far with the 3004 bios in fact made it more stable,
> 
> EDIT: Stable as in no way am i upgrading to next bios(3101), until such time..........


Thank you! Will grab 3004 when I get a chance. Appreciated


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> Lucky, I've never been able to have stable 3200 (not just working, but stress tested stable). I've also only been able to get 3000 (and higher) working with 125... wasn't that required or something? maybe it was only an issue when the boards were new (using xmp auto changes it to that) or maybe it was a rampage V issues


DO NOT USE XMP, set the bios DRAM timings to what it says on your RAM, scroll down a bit further and you will see "Eventual Voltage" put what it says on your ram in their,set the tweaker speed to 3200, the next step would be to find your system agent voltage, mine is 0.0411 for 64gb corsair your might be different,

one more thing, Disable AiSuite from auto run at start up, but bring it up to adjust voltages to find the stable, then just input all figures into BIOS and "bobs your uncle"

hope that makes some sort of sense, good air flow on the RAM helps a treat

Basic Setting: 

all configed in bios 100 strap


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Thank you! Will grab 3004 when I get a chance. Appreciated


see above post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> You have to take what people claim to be "stable" with a grain of salt. Everyone has their own benchmarks, stress tests and unique workloads that make it basically impossible to compare apples to apples. Not to mention silicon lottery.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> You have to take what people claim to be "stable" with a grain of salt. Everyone has their own benchmarks, stress tests and unique workloads that make it basically impossible to compare apples to apples. Not to mention silicon lottery.


one hundred percent right, but SLEEP mode is your friend,Aisuite is a associate, if BIOS is not setup right then how is it supposed to stretch it's legs, and it does stretch them


----------



## Nokiron

I have a problem with my WS-board which is giving me a headache. I have a kit of Corsair LPX 3000MHz, a dual 2x8GB kit (a new one and an old one from a Skylake-rig).

The problem is that I can't get them to boot at the rated 3000Mhz at all.
Same settings with 3200Mhz works just fine, but it is not completely stable as it makes Overwatch crash sometimes (but not Warhammer funnily enough).
Increased timings does not help it unfortunately.

My next step is to try to increase VCCSA to see if that helps.

5960X @ 4.0Ghz
UEFI version 3101

Any other suggestions or tips that can be of help? XMP just wants 125Mhz Strap (Which does not work, by the way).


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> I have a problem with my WS-board which is giving me a headache. I have a kit of Corsair LPX 3000MHz, a dual 2x8GB kit (a new one and an old one from a Skylake-rig).
> 
> The problem is that I can't get them to boot at the rated 3000Mhz at all.
> Same settings with 3200Mhz works just fine, but it is not completely stable as it makes Overwatch crash sometimes (but not Warhammer funnily enough).
> Increased timings does not help it unfortunately.
> 
> My next step is to try to increase VCCSA to see if that helps.
> 
> 5960X @ 4.0Ghz
> UEFI version 3101
> 
> Any other suggestions or tips that can be of help? XMP just wants 125Mhz Strap (Which does not work, by the way).


disable XMP or enable XMP and just set the bus speeds to 100 in tweaker menu?

error in my above post 0.411 is my SA, but that's a good place to start


----------



## Nokiron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> disable XMP or enable XMP and just set the bus speeds to 100 in tweaker menu?
> 
> error in my above post 0.411 is my SA, but that's a good place to start


I have tried putting in all the paramters manually but to no avail









Iam perplexed why its possible with 3200Mhz but not 3000Mhz.


----------



## Zalster1

Hi,

First time posting here. Wanted to see if I could get some help. I own a ASUS X99e ws with bios v1302. I downloaded the bios update 3101 from the link here for my motherboard and have tried to update the bios from the bios page EZ flash. I have moved the bios that I downloaded to a USB thumbdrive and when I attempt to update from the BIOS page, it tells me that it isn't a usable bios version.

Thinking maybe I messed up the download, I went to ASUS Japan and downloaded the BIOS update for the new Broadwell chips and got the same result. I thought maybe I needed to change the name of the file to the short version X99EWS.CAP and tired that as well. Still no joy.

I've made sure that I have the right version of the motherboard, checking the board and box and it is not the USB 3.1 version.

I'm out of ideas. Any help would be appreciated.

Zalster1


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nokiron*
> 
> I have tried putting in all the paramters manually but to no avail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iam perplexed why its possible with 3200Mhz but not 3000Mhz.


strap the CPU to 125, set the Bclk to 100, teaker menu drop down to 3000?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalster1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time posting here. Wanted to see if I could get some help. I own a ASUS X99e ws with bios v1302. I downloaded the bios update 3101 from the link here for my motherboard and have tried to update the bios from the bios page EZ flash. I have moved the bios that I downloaded to a USB thumbdrive and when I attempt to update from the BIOS page, it tells me that it isn't a usable bios version.
> 
> Thinking maybe I messed up the download, I went to ASUS Japan and downloaded the BIOS update for the new Broadwell chips and got the same result. I thought maybe I needed to change the name of the file to the short version X99EWS.CAP and tired that as well. Still no joy.
> 
> I've made sure that I have the right version of the motherboard, checking the board and box and it is not the USB 3.1 version.
> 
> I'm out of ideas. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Zalster1


just rename bios file from to X99-E-WS-ASUS-3101 to X99EWS.CAP and stick that onto your root device(C,and that should be it?, get the Globle download? your problems could be you've renamed it with "X99EWS.CAP.CAP" worth a look? ignore the bupdater unless you using Flashback

i had problems with using Bios Flashback, so i just used UEFI to install the update(3004), hence sticking X99EWS.CAP in my root directory

hope that helps, two more things when bios is flashed remove battery for a few minuets(personal preference), have fun

IMPORTANT: bios updates turn off your intel RAID, either disconnect RAID drives or have a backup of RAID, preferably both!

if you have any bios profile saves back them up to USB


----------



## Nokiron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalster1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time posting here. Wanted to see if I could get some help. I own a ASUS X99e ws with bios v1302. I downloaded the bios update 3101 from the link here for my motherboard and have tried to update the bios from the bios page EZ flash. I have moved the bios that I downloaded to a USB thumbdrive and when I attempt to update from the BIOS page, it tells me that it isn't a usable bios version.
> 
> Thinking maybe I messed up the download, I went to ASUS Japan and downloaded the BIOS update for the new Broadwell chips and got the same result. I thought maybe I needed to change the name of the file to the short version X99EWS.CAP and tired that as well. Still no joy.
> 
> I've made sure that I have the right version of the motherboard, checking the board and box and it is not the USB 3.1 version.
> 
> I'm out of ideas. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Zalster1


Have you tried doing incremental updates? As in trying version 2009 first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> strap the CPU to 125, set the Bclk to 100, teaker menu drop down to 3000?


Yeah, that's what I have been doing. It refuses to boot at 3000Mhz.


----------



## zlpw0ker

this may be a stupid question,but can I upgrade the latest bios version via ez update function?
in bios ofc.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> this may be a stupid question,but can I upgrade the latest bios version via ez update function?
> in bios ofc.


i always avoid doing it that way, never seems to work or takes forever, use the bios to flash


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> i always avoid doing it that way, never seems to work or takes forever, use the bios to flash


in uefi or flashback thingy,because I have never used flashback feature.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> in uefi or flashback thingy,because I have never used flashback feature.


UEFI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalster1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First time posting here. Wanted to see if I could get some help. I own a ASUS X99e ws with bios v1302. I downloaded the bios update 3101 from the link here for my motherboard and have tried to update the bios from the bios page EZ flash. I have moved the bios that I downloaded to a USB thumbdrive and when I attempt to update from the BIOS page, it tells me that it isn't a usable bios version.
> 
> Thinking maybe I messed up the download, I went to ASUS Japan and downloaded the BIOS update for the new Broadwell chips and got the same result. I thought maybe I needed to change the name of the file to the short version X99EWS.CAP and tired that as well. Still no joy.
> 
> I've made sure that I have the right version of the motherboard, checking the board and box and it is not the USB 3.1 version.
> 
> I'm out of ideas. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Zalster1


remember the bios update also contains the firmware update so if i remember rightly it'll reboot 3 times during Flash, also reset bios to defaults helps


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> UEFI
> remember the bios update also contains the firmware update so if i remember rightly it'll reboot 3 times during Flash, also reset bios to defaults helps


a question.last time I updated the bios I got a post message saying if I wanted to install it again,you mean I have do this 3 times in post?


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> a question.last time I updated the bios I got a post message saying if I wanted to install it again,you mean I have do this 3 times in post?


it should reboot automatically, maybe go for a cuppie while it's doing it's stuff, anyone else that has done the update please feel free to chip!

as i would have thought that bios v1302 would be a bit dire







compared to new bios


----------



## Zalster1

Nokiron,

Thank you for your suggestion of the stepwise approach. I had not tried that and with your help was able to locate BIOS 2009.

I also found the last 2 bios as well and proceed to update them in order.

That resolved my difficulty in getting to the latest.

I am now up to date with the latest BIOS and it is up and running.

Now just the fine tuning of the system remains

Thank you to everyone that contributed.

Zalster1


----------



## ecomorph

My experience was that the BIOS update had to be performed via the designated USB port on the back of the motherboard... EZ-Update always reported that the BIOS file was incorrect (and I knew I had the correct file).

AND, I got slammed by that RAID issue... lost a days' worth of data, and it too nearly 5 days to restore for backup!


----------



## TobsenHB

Hey, my overclock now fails since updating to the latest bios. I need more voltage in general. Does snyone have the same experience?


----------



## Aysberg

Upgraded to 3001 and cannot get my system stable with my old OC settings, even on default I get a BSOD under heavy load in W10. Seems I am not the only one?

Sorry meant Bios version 3101.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aysberg*
> 
> Upgraded to 3001 and cannot get my system stable with my old OC settings, even on default I get a BSOD under heavy load in W10. Seems I am not the only one?


have a look back a few pages, there might be some help for you, are you using x99e-ws/usb3.1 with a broadwell chip?

also try setting your memory to manual but leave everything else on auto? maybe will work and then you can build on it


----------



## Aysberg

No, I am still on Haswell i7-5930K and I am using the original X99E-WS without USB 3.1. But I will try the manual memory settings.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aysberg*
> 
> No, I am still on Haswell i7-5930K and I am using the original X99E-WS without USB 3.1. But I will try the manual memory settings.


their is a 3004 bios sure it's not that one you flashed? that the is version you should aim to flash

also pull the battery(up to you) afterflash, make a brew, put battery in, i found it helped me a few times

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/ in the DOS/BIOS section


----------



## Aysberg

My mistake, it was the 3101 BIOS version. Is the older one more stable? Than will I flash that one, but I didn't do this battery trick.


----------



## TobsenHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aysberg*
> 
> My mistake, it was the 3101 BIOS version. Is the older one more stable? Than will I flash that one, but I didn't do this battery trick.


I would love to know that as well


----------



## Zalster1

Late to this discussion,

I followed the advice I got here and updated my BIOS in a step wise manner.

I was at 1302 and went to 2009 then 3004 and finally 3101

Between 2009 and 3004 there appears to have been some big changes for the board to accept the broadwell.

I did notice that once I finally got to 3101 that I needed to have everything as stock. Pushed the CMOS button down at the bottom of the board to reset and loaded at default.

Following that, it ran at 3.5GHz with Ram at 2100Hz

But when I went back to bios and selected my saved prolife, it failed to reboot.

I discovered that I needed to re-determine what values I was going to place for the RAM and CPU as my old ones were causing it to shut down for safety.

Once I got the new numbers, it's been up and running without any problems.

Hope that helps.

Zalster1


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aysberg*
> 
> My mistake, it was the 3101 BIOS version. Is the older one more stable? Than will I flash that one, but I didn't do this battery trick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobsenHB*
> 
> I would love to know that as well


i running a 5960X and yes i find 3004 stable, check recent images for my basic settings, the way i look at it is why goto 3101 when you only need haswell-e support atm till you need full broadwell support i.e 3101 because that is all 3101 is broadwell-e support

it's late


----------



## jsutter71

The BIOS updates also contain firmware updates. Something to consider.


----------



## slothiraptor

What's the latest bios for the x99-m WS?


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> What's the latest bios for the x99-m WS?


3003


----------



## DutchGamer1982

i Just bought myself a neat gaming rig, but I fail to configure it properly.
If any of you can give this total Noob a few pointers to get started I would be gratefull.
-Especially a list of what settings to tweak and where to look to get it to do what I want it to do.

Here's my rig :

Case : Phanteks Enthoo Pro Luxe
ASUS X99-e WS/USB 3.1 motherboard
Intel i7 5960X CPU
Corsair Dominator 128GB (8x16GB) 2800Mhz CL14
Corsair AX1500i power supply (with corsair link commander mini)
Galax 980ti HOF (normal version, not the watercooled version) for GPU
TP-Link T9E WIFI card

Storage :
Samsung 850pro 1TB SSD
2x Seagate 4TB HD

Imput :
LG Blue ray Burner
ASRock usb 3.1 front panel

Cooling :
The cpu is watercooled with a Raijintek Triton 360 (in push-pull config)
The ram has 2 corsair dominator airfans on it
The GPU uses it blow out airfan.
The system fans are removed and replaced for 6 (3 top, 2 front, 1 back) Phanteks 140SP_GL
*extra Phanteks Phan Hub installed

===================
Well now first problem :
===================

-I seem not to be able to get the ram to work at it's supposed 2800Mhz,
turning on the XMP profiled leads to it rebooting and saying OC failed.
and I dared not to fiddle to much manually on the settings without knowing what i was doing.
-when i tried I once managed to get it to run at 2500Mhz (no clue how) but found that when i did not always all 8 modules would boot (sometimes only 6 or even only 2 modules would boot, when I try to do such things..)

What settings can I play "safely" with, without having things go boom?
And what ARE the ones to fiddle with to get my ram at it's advertised speed to run?

I was thinking along the lines of setting the ram at 3000Mhz, cas 13, a mild OC, at the very least I should be able to get it''s factory settings shouldn't I?
the mobo sais it supports 3200Mhz, why does the XMP setting not work, should that stuff not be plug and play?
Did my PC seller not put the thing together right?

==============
Second problem :
==============

While both fan hubs are installed and working, I only get fan control in the EZ bios for one of them.
How to adress this issue to get control over ALL my system fans?

===========
3d problem :
===========

Next I like to OC my CPU a bit, this cpu was rumoured to OC very well, and unlike the ram I already was able to get the cpu to run at 4000Mhz without as much at a flinch (it's core temperature rose slighly from 29 celcius to 32/33 celcius, nothing to worry about..)

I noticed however when I did this it ran only at 3750Mhz, with a boost upto 4000mhz?
I also had it ran at 3900Mhz with a boost upto 4350Mhz?
I can do without a "boost" and just have a flat stable frequency to run at.

How to OC this cpu properly yet safely, not looking for the most Mhz for now but a stable 4000mhz run would be welcome.

What are the things to fiddle with, what to watch out for to be sure i damage nothing yet get that extra umpf safely?

============
4d problem
============

I want both my IDE disks to run in Raid 1, how to configure this?

================
thanks for any assistance you can offer.


----------



## BlackSpark

Hi all,

Here is a link to the Asus forum which shares the latest BIOS versions for the X99-E WS, X99-E WS USB3.1 and X99-M WS and X99-M WS/SE:

http://vip.asus.com.cn/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=X99-DELUXE&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## slothiraptor

Thanks. Its weird that they don't put the bios on the support page.


----------



## BlackSpark

It used to be directly on the support pages, however they seem to have moved the new BIOS files to the CPU Support tab on the support page - I notcied that to be true for the WS/USB 3.1 version.


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> Thanks. Its weird that they don't put the bios on the support page.


Select DOS as the Operating System and it'll show the BIOS downloads.


----------



## baconinabun

@DutchGamer1982

these are my setings in BIOS 3004

and keep them big assed heat sinks from corsair on there

settings should take you 42 and up to 45 if your stable  if not 42 24.7 is ok








100 Strap
turn X.M.P OFF
set all cores manual to 42
leave CPU cache settings at the moment you can play with them later (40-42 depending on other factors)
set Ram to 3200 in tweaker
in RAM Timings put what it says on side of you ram in settings, scroll down to "eventual voltage" and put what it says on your RAM

set you CPU voltage to "adaptive" 1.225 +0.050offset
CPU input voltage to 1.93
CPU system agent 0.350 up to 0.411(somewhere in that range for disappearing memory)
VCCIO CPU 1.05v Voltage 1.0750
VTTDDR voltage(cha,chb,chc,chd) 0.67500

two points: do not fear PCH temps, they going to be high till you bed in the board, and try get that ssd off the M.2 port instead get them onto PCI-E slots with an adapter

i.e https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboard-Accessories/HYPER_M2_X4_MINI_CARD/

if you using AiSuite disable auto start up, instead load it manual make sure all the settings that you put into bios are reflected in Aisuite, if not change them and save to Aisute(always handy because Aisute loves High voltages)

3rd

this is what i did to the side of my corsair 750D(yes that's my what my boot did, after a few weeks of having my X99e-ws v1.01, but when i sat down and thought about a few things read most of the pages in this long thread and it all became clear and now i have to buy a new panel











your 4th problem is an odd one your board doesn't do IDE(old skool) you would need a converter to sata


----------



## axiumone

Just a quick update for anyone that may be interested. I'm currently almost 4 weeks into the rma process with asus with no resolution. They have my board, but have no idea what to do, because they don't have another WS to replace it with.

How a company can advertise a product as having "advanced rma" and not keep stock to replace customers boards as needed is a little infuriating.


----------



## TobsenHB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Just a quick update for anyone that may be interested. I'm currently almost 4 weeks into the rma process with asus with no resolution. They have my board, but have no idea what to do, because they don't have another WS to replace it with.
> 
> How a company can advertise a product as having "advanced rma" and not keep stock to replace customers boards as needed is a little infuriating.


No way! That really sucks! I am almost embarrassed to say that they actually send me the replacement board (yet used and refurbished) right away because I told them that my professional work depends on it. It took two days. I got it from Asus Europe.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Just a quick update for anyone that may be interested. I'm currently almost 4 weeks into the rma process with asus with no resolution. They have my board, but have no idea what to do, because they don't have another WS to replace it with.
> 
> How a company can advertise a product as having "advanced rma" and not keep stock to replace customers boards as needed is a little infuriating.


Especially when vendors still have the board in stock. I would start getting more insistent with ASUS, pointing out vendors closest to you that have the board in stock.


----------



## DutchGamer1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> @DutchGamer1982
> 
> these are my setings in BIOS 3004
> 
> and keep them big assed heat sinks from corsair on there
> 
> settings should take you 42 and up to 45 if your stable  if not 42 24.7 is ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 Strap
> turn X.M.P OFF
> set all cores manual to 42
> leave CPU cache settings at the moment you can play with them later (40-42 depending on other factors)
> set Ram to 3200 in tweaker
> in RAM Timings put what it says on side of you ram in settings, scroll down to "eventual voltage" and put what it says on your RAM
> 
> set you CPU voltage to "adaptive" 1.225 +0.050offset
> CPU input voltage to 1.93
> CPU system agent 0.350 up to 0.411(somewhere in that range for disappearing memory)
> VCCIO CPU 1.05v Voltage 1.0750
> VTTDDR voltage(cha,chb,chc,chd) 0.67500
> 
> two points: do not fear PCH temps, they going to be high till you bed in the board, and try get that ssd off the M.2 port instead get them onto PCI-E slots with an adapter
> 
> i.e https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboard-Accessories/HYPER_M2_X4_MINI_CARD/
> 
> if you using AiSuite disable auto start up, instead load it manual make sure all the settings that you put into bios are reflected in Aisuite, if not change them and save to Aisute(always handy because Aisute loves High voltages)
> 
> 3rd
> 
> this is what i did to the side of my corsair 750D(yes that's my what my boot did, after a few weeks of having my X99e-ws v1.01, but when i sat down and thought about a few things read most of the pages in this long thread and it all became clear and now i have to buy a new panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your 4th problem is an odd one your board doesn't do IDE(old skool) you would need a converter to sata


Thanks for your pointers, got any more?

Update on how far I got

===============================================================================================================================================

RAMWISE :
-step 1 :
when I select the speed of the RAM manually it boots perfect at 2400Mhz.. any higher and the system refuses to boot.
-step 2 :
when I select 2800Mhz, and 1.35V (the default settings as on the box for my 128GB of ram) the system flat out refuses to boot.
-step 3 :
tuning it down I got it to run no higher than 2400Mhz at frap 100 not even at 1.5V (more than factory settings)
-step 4
I increased strap to 125, later 166 and even 250
I got it to run semi-stable at 2500Mhz, 1.30V, fram 125. (semi-stable because will it will boot 100% of the time, 1 in 15 boots the system will not boot all 8 ram modules but only 2, 4 or 6.
Higher fraps seems to make the ram more instable.. and will not boot over 2200Mhz, higher voltage does nothing,
2600Mhz, 2666Mhz, 2700Mhz, 2750Mhz, 2800mhz all tried at different strap settings, and different voltages (1.20, 1.25, 1.30 1.35, 1.40, 1.45, 1.50 and where possible at all frap settings
(100, 125, 166, 250)
none would boot.
-
what am I forgetting that it will not work at factory settings??
any other settings that can play a role here?
or should I try 3000 and 3200 (would be strange that an OC would work but not stock speed, or perhaps the reason it did not work is because i cannot put it to high Mhz wise, without also modding the cas values? (what are they at stockwise anyway, perhaps there is the problem.... well will try that next.. will keep you informed.
-
still need to fiddle with the cas settlings.

=======================================================================================================================================================

CPU-WISE :
-step 1
*set OC om manual
*set strap on 125
*set cores 1 on 36x (and have all cores sync that number)

This has my CPU run at 3750Mhz, for all 8 cores, with a boost to 4500Mhz.
I have not tried pushing it further and have done some tests on the game Kerbal Space Program, that generally is CPU heavy.
-CPU as far as I could see never hit over 40 degrees celcius (it did hit 39 degreesm, and stayed around that number)
*I would like to be able to turn boost off to better montir what happens here.

is this higher strap doing any damage? if I put strap at 100 and cores on 45x, cpu will stay at stock 3000Mhz, but only increases it's boost from 3500Mhz to 4500Mhz.
It will boot fine when I do that... but the ram will not run at 2500Mhz with a strap of 100, at strap 100 the ram will only boot at 2400Mhz.

is this higher frap bad? I noticed that the XMP profile uses frap 125 (but than puts the actual clock at 102??)

I never fiddled myself with cpu voltages... everything is still on auto I have accidently tried to boot it once at 6000Mhz, it would not ofcourse, 5000mhz as top boost it will boot.
but as long as i cannot get around this "boost" problem.. and incrrease the base clock, I am not tempting faith.. 25% oc + 25% oc as boost is already a somewhat decent result.
But I prefered a flat +40-50% oc and no more boost.

concerning stability, the game KSP DID crash once (as in closed down completely without warning) not sure if that was hardware or software related.
(the game may have some bugs as well)
Game did not flinch nor showed a warning or report of a sudden shutdown, game just -aaand it's gone- and the pc kept running everything else, inclusing background musing fine.

=============================================================================================================================================

I do not have a M.2 SSD, it's a regulair SATA SSD.
You might be confused, it;s the 850 PRO 1TB SATA SSD thats not an M.2
I prefered size over the extra speed.
the intel 1.2GB was at nearly 1200 euro's to expensive (already tossed in well over 6000 euro's in this build, it has to stop somewhere) but the only alternative
the intel 400GB was to small
the samsung 950pro 512MB was to small, I would have bought it if they had a 1TB version, but they do not.

Still it should boot a lot faster than a traditional harddisk... and load my games faster.. it seem to do.. but not by the factor I expected... (it's about 3 times as fast... I gues my old regulair harddisks already were of fast types as regulair disks go around 120MB/s-150MB/s tops versus this ssd's 540MB/s

all the bios checks take about 15-20 seconds. (and the end of it 3 white blibs on a black screen)
after that it either is instantly in the UEFI screen, or instantly in win7
so its more the bios that boots slow, than the win7
the game I played always took a long time to load about 20-30 seconds, thats now down to 4-5 seconds.. so proper improvement.. still not like POOF go!

Well an M.2 I will look for when an 1TB one costs about the same 500 euro's I paid for this sata SSD
===========================

Concerning the regulair harddrives, my bad, ofcourse they are SATA harddrives, old age getting up to me
I still refer to classic hardrives to "ide drives" even though the last PC I owned that even had such a connection was like a decade ago

But the problem is clear : they apear in the early boot sequence (pressing F2 I was able to set them in Raid 1
they do NOT apear in the UEFI (and I cannot select them in boot sequence)
Windows 7 does NOT see it (as such I cannot store data on it, there simply IS no D drive.. why I have no clue.
When I installed Windows 7, it also did not see the drive.

When I look from the intel speed boost program (no clue what installed that, an update or the cd?) from within win7
it does see the drives..

so why does win7 not see them?

===========================
Got any hints for that not registering fanhub?

the connection goes like :
Mobo 4 pin connection -> fanhub -> upto 11x 3 pin connection (6 actually connected)
Mobo 4 pin connection -> fanhub -> upto 11x 3 pin connection (5 actually connected)

the first one does register in the UEFI (as fan 4/8)
the second one does not apear in the UEFI (even though all fans connected to it are turning

how to make it show up?
====================================================================

oh and a new problem arose :

Windows 7 eats like 160-200GB of harddisk space.
(I have only windows 7 and all essential updates (not of the recomended yet) installed.
-on op of that I installed all things on the mobo CD (cept the audi drivers) and the drivers from the networkcard-cd (just ran all asus.exe file on it)
-I downloaded the latest driver from nvidea, and the latest audio driver from asus, and installed both too.

*I somehow was not (yet) able to install Never10, as it keeps saying my version of windows update is not compatable with it.

Any hints how to get windows 7 down to realistic proportions... (I already used commandprompt to turn hybernate off, that seemed to free 123GB, and cut space use back to 70GB (still a lot) but shorty after it spiked again to 120GB.

I know it is windows 7 ultimate, but on some other pc, windows 7 home premium, MS office, corel office, kapersky, powerdvd, and la ****load more of "utility programs" to together not consume over 40-50 GB. so why this installment eats away so mutch is strange to me.

======================================================================


----------



## DutchGamer1982

sorry doublepost.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchGamer1982*
> 
> sorry doublepost.


i forgot the actual speed of your ram?
please remember that it's a new everything you have, it will take a while for everything to bed in and start pulling proper frequency's









ramwise:

step 1: 100 strap
step 2: you might want to increase system agent voltage(that's SYSTEM AGENT) in bios anything 0.350 to 0.450, this could be higher as you running 128gb ram,
step 3: sure you have filled in manually "eventual voltage" in ram setting, and on the tweaker page put the ram voltage to auto
step 4: try to boot with the settings that work and then use Aisuite to get your other voltages into bios
step 5:you need to put ALL the info on the side of your ram including the Volts into ram setting do not pick the voltage out of your head atm, use what it says on ram, you can increase the voltage when everything is stable i.e my corsair dom plats 3000 are 1.35volts i have them running at 3200 1.38volts only a tiny ammount, if you have RAM heatsinks USE them
step 6: bf, bd,bd,bd,bd,b7,00, and all the rest of those crash numbers follow step 7








STEP 7: (yes in caps) System agent, system agent, system agent voltage!
8: as far as i know from previous posts in this forum that 3000 won't work, my experience my ram booted to 3000 only once(and never again, weird), so 3200 was aimed for, try adjusting System Agent









CPU:
intel turbo boost: i'd uninstall it(get rid of it), get a hold(not a necessity but good to have) of https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
step 1, only 100 strap to start with, you can 125 strap when you more comfortable, when turning off XMP , make sure the clk settings are back at 100 strap with init clk @100
step 2, set cores 0-7 on 36x do not use "all cores sync" instead put 36 in all the spaces i.e set cores manual
step 3: stay away from x45 atm you want to try get the thing stable @ 35
step 4: DO NOT USE XMP, DO NOT USE XMP, DO NOT USE XMP
step 6: again bf, bd,bd,bd,bd,b7,00, and all the rest of those crash numbers follow step 7







one thing if you get "00" some would have you believe your CPU and your board is naff and needs RMA'd DO NOT LISTEN, just clear cmos or wait till the reboots and takes it out of the cycle and it pulls it's head out of it ass then back to bios for settings change
STEP 7: (yes in caps) System agent, system agent, system agent voltage!

raid:

you should see a setting in your bios on the EZbios screen that say "intel raid(on off slider)" enable on, i think it's a ctrl F11 just after you press save and reboot, setup raid through that way and it will appear in your bios in one of the sections, BE AWARE the x99e-ws firmware updates destroys RAID something to be aware of if using it

someone else might have other options on RAID issue

still a nice big HDD








i have a 950 pro 256, 3xcorsair force 3 RAID0, 2x1tb mech drives, most of my stuff is offloaded to either RAID0 or mech drives via junctions and/or symlinks, also if you need to trim up RAID drives you need IRST version 14.8.0.1042 i don't think asus recommend it with this board, but i have never had any problem









regarding your FANS, look in your bios in EZbios there should be a section for fan at bottom of screen, go in there and make sure all the 4 pins fans are set to PWM mode, other than that you ccould buy a PWM spliter and control the fans as one fan off one header but you will need to set the 4 pin fans to PWM if you don't they will roar at you







, you can set fans in bios and in Aisuite to alter any speed to quiet it down,

Windows 10
make a full backup of you C: drive, download the "download tool" from https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
run it
do what it says, then what you need is windows 10 pro x64 version, not 32 bit version you'll need a 4gb pen drive(recommended), or blank DVD(do they still exist?)
wouldn't worry about windows to much both windows 10 and win7 you can use Hardlinks and windows let you offload "docs, picture, video" to mech drives i use "hardlinkshell"(recommended) to set up junctions/syslinks, also if you want get a copy(from asus) of "RAMDISK" this is useful for junctions but not recommended by me,

will have a look further into my settings see if i can find some more jucie bits for you

i found it's all about system agent voltage for the thing to work, also "sleep mode is your friend" until you get fully stable

have fun







one more thing, the board and CPU you have are for the enthusiasts(don't be disheartened if you have a/many problems or kick the thing, just start from beginning, (clear CMOS), if you wanted something easy and straight forward to setup i would recommend a consumer board with a consumer CPU







silly









if i'm waffling please feel free to put me right









Edited like my mood


----------



## DutchGamer1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> i forgot the actual speed of your ram?
> please remember that it's a new everything you have, it will take a while for everything to bed in and start pulling proper frequency's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramwise:
> 
> step 1: 100 strap
> step 2: you might want to increase system agent voltage(that's SYSTEM AGENT) in bios anything 0.350 to 0.450, this could be higher as you running 128gb ram,
> step 3: sure you have filled in manually "eventual voltage" in ram setting, and on the tweaker page put the ram voltage to auto
> step 4: try to boot with the settings that work and then use Aisuite to get your other voltages into bios
> step 5:you need to put ALL the info on the side of your ram including the Volts into ram setting do not pick the voltage out of your head atm, use what it says on ram, you can increase the voltage when everything is stable i.e my corsair dom plats 3000 are 1.35volts i have them running at 3200 1.38volts only a tiny ammount, if you have RAM heatsinks USE them
> step 6: bf, bd,bd,bd,bd,b7,00, and all the rest of those crash numbers follow step 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEP 7: (yes in caps) System agent, system agent, system agent voltage!
> 8: as far as i know from previous posts in this forum that 3000 won't work, my experience my ram booted to 3000 only once(and never again, weird), so 3200 was aimed for, try adjusting System Agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU:
> intel turbo boost: i'd uninstall it, get a hold of https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
> step 1, only 100 strap to start with, you can 125 strap when you more comfortable, when turning off XMP , make sure the clk settings are back at 100 strap with init clk @100
> step 2, set cores 0-7 on 36x do not use "all cores sync" instead put 36 in all the spaces i.e set cores manual
> step 3: stay away from x45 atm you want to try get the thing stable @ 35
> step 4: DO NOT USE XMP
> step 6: again bf, bd,bd,bd,bd,b7,00, and all the rest of those crash numbers follow step 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing if you get "00" some would have you believe your CPU is bad DO NOT LISTEN, just clear cmos or wait till the reboots takes it out of cycle and it pulls it's head out of it ass and back to bios for settings change
> STEP 7: (yes in caps) System agent, system agent, system agent voltage!
> 
> raid:
> 
> you should see a setting in your bios on the EZbios screen that say "intel raid(on off slider)" enable on, i think it's a ctrl F11 just after you press save and reboot, setup raid through that way and it will appear in your bios in one of the sections, BE AWARE the x99e-ws firmware updates destroys RAID something to be aware of if using it
> 
> someone else might have other options on RAID issue
> 
> still a nice big HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 950 pro 256, 3xcorsair force 3 RAID0, 2x1tb mech drives, most of my stuff is offloaded to either RAID0 or mech drives via junctions and symlinks, also if you need to trim up RAID drives you need IRST version 14.8.0.1042 i don't think asus recommend it with this board, but i have never had any problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding your FANS, look in your bios in EZbios there should be a section for fan at bottom of screen, go in there and make sure all the 4 pins fans are set to PWM mode, other than that you ccould buy a PWM spliter and control the fans as one fan off one header, you can set fans in bios and in Aisuite to alter any speed to quiet it down,
> 
> Windows 10
> before make a full backup of you C: drive, download the "download tool" from https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> run it
> do what it says, the upgrade you need is windows 10 pro x64 version, not 32 bit version you'll need a 4gb pen drive(recommended), or blank DVD(do they still exist?)
> wouldn't worry about windows to much both windows 10 and win7 you can use Hardlinks and windows let you offload "docs, picture, video" to mech drives i use "hardlinkshell"(recommended) to set up junctions/syslinks, also if you want get a copy(from asus) of "RAMDISK" this is useful for junctions but not recommended by me,
> 
> will have a look further into my settings see if i can find some more jucie bits for you
> 
> i found it's all about system agent voltage for the thing to work, also "sleep mode is your friend" until you get fully stable
> 
> have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing, the board and CPU you have are for the enthusiast(don't be disheartened if you have problem or kick the thing just start from beginning, clear CMOS), if you wanted something easy and straight forward to setup i would recommend a consumer board with a consumer CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i'm waffling please feel free to put me right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited like my mood


Have to work today (meh), will go to fiddle with your hints tonight.
My ram is Corsair Dominator Platinum 128GB (8x16) 2800Mhz CL14
Productcode : CMD128GX4M8B2800C14
and the fans on top ofthem : CMDAF Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Fan
Productcode : CMDAF

Will not install windows 10, (I don't want malware on my rig tyvm, and I consider win10 malware)
I am actually trying to get Never10 to run because MS tries to sneaky force you to upgreade on so many sneaky ways.. even while I clearly not want too.
I even paid premium on ebay to obtain a Full Retail disk of Windows 7 Ultimate UK (32 and 64 bit included, though ofc I only installed the 64 bit one)
*note that it does not include SP1, so installing it took a little longer.

That this board and such had lots of options I knew.
I red the enthousiast thing more as a "pay through your nose, to get a little speedbump over them mainstream platform suckers
I did in fact expect everything standard to work plug and play standard, (or at least boot properly, and the ram booting at advertised speed properly)
So I expected to START at 2800Mhz ram, and start tweaking to get it higher.. not having to fight to get it there and have halve a dosin things nog registrating
Perhaps I am a little silly indeed, but well I mcguiver my way to 100+FPS at 1440p, especially when that store deliveres my second Galax 980ti (at 500 euro's not getting a second one was not an option)


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DutchGamer1982*
> 
> Have to work today (meh), will go to fiddle with your hints tonight.
> My ram is Corsair Dominator Platinum 128GB (8x16) 2800Mhz CL14
> Productcode : CMD128GX4M8B2800C14
> and the fans on top ofthem : CMDAF Dominator Airflow Platinum LED Fan
> Productcode : CMDAF
> 
> Will not install windows 10, (I don't want malware on my rig tyvm, and I consider win10 malware)
> I am actually trying to get Never10 to run because MS tries to sneaky force you to upgreade on so many sneaky ways.. even while I clearly not want too.
> I even paid premium on ebay to obtain a Full Retail disk of Windows 7 Ultimate UK (32 and 64 bit included, though ofc I only installed the 64 bit one)
> *note that it does not include SP1, so installing it took a little longer.
> 
> That this board and such had lots of options I knew.
> I red the enthousiast thing more as a "pay through your nose, to get a little speedbump over them mainstream platform suckers
> I did in fact expect everything standard to work plug and play standard, (or at least boot properly, and the ram booting at advertised speed properly)
> So I expected to START at 2800Mhz ram, and start tweaking to get it higher.. not having to fight to get it there and have halve a dosin things nog registrating
> Perhaps I am a little silly indeed, but well I mcguiver my way to 100+FPS at 1440p, especially when that store deliveres my second Galax 980ti (at 500 euro's not getting a second one was not an option)


nah nah with this board, both intel, asus, corsair all want you to work hard to get this een up and running if they made it that easy it wouldn't be fun or keep your attention, but you see when you get it stable a big glorious smile and that warm feeling of happiness that can only be achieved by the master that configured it (yourself)









AIDA64 is recommend for benching and stability, so is XTU with some interesting options









totally wrong with windows 10, once you get rid of the small amount of bloat that microsoft puts in it runs really well, if you worried about malware run "malwarebytes" or "windows defender", win10 is better than win7 + you've got access to DX12,

if you do take the plunge into win10 avoid the "get-insider preview builds" as they are betas, a couple of builds ago my keyboard mouse and paddle stopped working fault with Xinput buggers, so i'm back on just the latest normal build which is good enough









one option for trying and having a play with win10 is get the enterprise version https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/evalcenter/evaluate-windows-10-enterprise , stick it onto spare/another HDD and have a play with it see what you think and at least you got upto 90days for free, or use slmgr to reactivate









Cities:Skylines a cracking piece of gaming from paradox software, gives your CPU and RAM a dam good workout









i'm getting 100+ FPS @4k everything ultra and resolution scale to 150 in battlefield 4 on my 1x R9 290 PCS+, so looking forward to hearing what your 2x 980ti do, but lets get you stable first


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Just a quick update for anyone that may be interested. I'm currently almost 4 weeks into the rma process with asus with no resolution. They have my board, but have no idea what to do, because they don't have another WS to replace it with.
> 
> How a company can advertise a product as having "advanced rma" and not keep stock to replace customers boards as needed is a little infuriating.


Hey man. I RMA'd my board after complaining to them like crazy. They sent me a completely different board (non 3.1) within 2 weeks. Do you have a 3.1?


----------



## axiumone

Hey, yeah my board was a 3.1. I haven't had time to spend with them on the phone, but through email all I get is apologies and escalations of my case. Every time is we will definitely respond to you within 24-48 hours to update you on your case and a week goes by before I have to send another email.


----------



## weinstein888

I feel your pain. Reassembling my rig again now. No hardline, no bends. Just soft tubing, fast and easy. Done with waiting and working on this. Asus won.

Hope you get your board back soon!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconinabun*
> 
> i forgot the actual speed of your ram?
> please remember that it's a new everything you have, it will take a while for everything to bed in and start pulling proper frequency's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramwise:
> 
> step 1: 100 strap
> step 2: you might want to increase system agent voltage(that's SYSTEM AGENT) in bios anything 0.350 to 0.450, this could be higher as you running 128gb ram,
> step 3: sure you have filled in manually "eventual voltage" in ram setting, and on the tweaker page put the ram voltage to auto
> step 4: try to boot with the settings that work and then use Aisuite to get your other voltages into bios
> step 5:you need to put ALL the info on the side of your ram including the Volts into ram setting do not pick the voltage out of your head atm, use what it says on ram, you can increase the voltage when everything is stable i.e my corsair dom plats 3000 are 1.35volts i have them running at 3200 1.38volts only a tiny ammount, if you have RAM heatsinks USE them
> step 6: bf, bd,bd,bd,bd,b7,00, and all the rest of those crash numbers follow step 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEP 7: (yes in caps) System agent, system agent, system agent voltage!
> 8: as far as i know from previous posts in this forum that 3000 won't work, my experience my ram booted to 3000 only once(and never again, weird), so 3200 was aimed for, try adjusting System Agent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU:
> intel turbo boost: i'd uninstall it(get rid of it), get a hold(not a necessity but good to have) of https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
> step 1, only 100 strap to start with, you can 125 strap when you more comfortable, when turning off XMP , make sure the clk settings are back at 100 strap with init clk @100
> step 2, set cores 0-7 on 36x do not use "all cores sync" instead put 36 in all the spaces i.e set cores manual
> step 3: stay away from x45 atm you want to try get the thing stable @ 35
> step 4: DO NOT USE XMP, DO NOT USE XMP, DO NOT USE XMP
> step 6: again bf, bd,bd,bd,bd,b7,00, and all the rest of those crash numbers follow step 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one thing if you get "00" some would have you believe your CPU and your board is naff and needs RMA'd DO NOT LISTEN, just clear cmos or wait till the reboots and takes it out of the cycle and it pulls it's head out of it ass then back to bios for settings change
> STEP 7: (yes in caps) System agent, system agent, system agent voltage!
> 
> raid:
> 
> you should see a setting in your bios on the EZbios screen that say "intel raid(on off slider)" enable on, i think it's a ctrl F11 just after you press save and reboot, setup raid through that way and it will appear in your bios in one of the sections, BE AWARE the x99e-ws firmware updates destroys RAID something to be aware of if using it
> 
> someone else might have other options on RAID issue
> 
> still a nice big HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 950 pro 256, 3xcorsair force 3 RAID0, 2x1tb mech drives, most of my stuff is offloaded to either RAID0 or mech drives via junctions and/or symlinks, also if you need to trim up RAID drives you need IRST version 14.8.0.1042 i don't think asus recommend it with this board, but i have never had any problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding your FANS, look in your bios in EZbios there should be a section for fan at bottom of screen, go in there and make sure all the 4 pins fans are set to PWM mode, other than that you ccould buy a PWM spliter and control the fans as one fan off one header but you will need to set the 4 pin fans to PWM if you don't they will roar at you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can set fans in bios and in Aisuite to alter any speed to quiet it down,
> 
> Windows 10
> make a full backup of you C: drive, download the "download tool" from https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> run it
> do what it says, then what you need is windows 10 pro x64 version, not 32 bit version you'll need a 4gb pen drive(recommended), or blank DVD(do they still exist?)
> wouldn't worry about windows to much both windows 10 and win7 you can use Hardlinks and windows let you offload "docs, picture, video" to mech drives i use "hardlinkshell"(recommended) to set up junctions/syslinks, also if you want get a copy(from asus) of "RAMDISK" this is useful for junctions but not recommended by me,
> 
> will have a look further into my settings see if i can find some more jucie bits for you
> 
> i found it's all about system agent voltage for the thing to work, also "sleep mode is your friend" until you get fully stable
> 
> have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing, the board and CPU you have are for the enthusiasts(don't be disheartened if you have a/many problems or kick the thing, just start from beginning, (clear CMOS), if you wanted something easy and straight forward to setup i would recommend a consumer board with a consumer CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i'm waffling please feel free to put me right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited like my mood


Great post sir!

Inspired me to mess around with my RAM and in process of tweaking. Kit it like yours a 3000 Dom plat's. Got them running thus far @ 3200 Mhz no issue with 1.36 volts 15-15-15-35, still tweaking. I just got a quick question however. I use Intel extreme Utility as it plots the graph for the temps while I do whatever. I notice the Default speed in there has not updated to reflect 3200 Mhz. It does for example if I use 2800 mhz so not sure whats going on there. CPU-Z seems to indicate the Ram is at 3200, just curious basically being a total newbie to OC'ing RAM.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Great post sir!
> 
> Inspired me to mess around with my RAM and in process of tweaking. Kit it like yours a 3000 Dom plat's. Got them running thus far @ 3200 Mhz no issue with 1.36 volts 15-15-15-35, still tweaking. I just got a quick question however. I use Intel extreme Utility as it plots the graph for the temps while I do whatever. I notice the Default speed in there has not updated to reflect 3200 Mhz. It does for example if I use 2800 mhz so not sure whats going on there. CPU-Z seems to indicate the Ram is at 3200, just curious basically being a total newbie to OC'ing RAM.


the Default speed for memory on 5960X is 2133mhz, but mine shows different i.e 3200, so something has gone ary there with some of your settings







System Agent Voltage?( i know i go on about it) but i will say with XTU you can submit your scores to HWBOT and see what others have their settings for this board are at, and you should be able to load that setting into XTU

my machine shows: http://www.overclock.net/image/id/12154614 (better size to see)



i don't think this is a quick reply, loads of waffle thow but some of it will be rather handy as you are using same-ish memory

put them bulky corsair HEATSINKS on your RAM, they do need it under a water based cooling system

i know it's not much help but even your NB clocks are well down, try some different timings i.e use the timings in the picture 16/18/18/35 may do the trick but remember that you need to put them timings into the RAM timing settings and don't forget to scroll down in RAM timing settings to "eventual voltage"(very important) and set that to 1.35/1.36...... then on the tweaker page set the memory speed to 3200 and leave the memory voltage on auto









one more thing i am using BIOS version 3004 on a version 1.01 of the x99e-ws

STAY AWAY FROM XMP and MAKE SURE YOU STRAP TO 100CLKs and inital clk to 100


----------



## Radox-0

Thanks for the details, I did bump up the system agent voltage by a tiny bit but will see if I can push it further slightly, your post has more helpful details so will mess around with the settings.

Using Bios 3101 but board is Revision 1.xx which is odd. It is indeed odd as going into the BIOS on the right hand side which has base clocks, memory and voltages, the 3200 Mhz is pulling through as is the 1.35 volts on Ram voltages. Guess its just a matter of messing around. Like yourself 2800 manually or when I did use XMP pre-set profile for 3000 Mhz, they were pulling through fine, just puzzling to determine why 3200 Mhz is not in Intel Extreme Utility but is in most places! Also the Command Prompt get Memory Speed check seem to suggest all Dimms are at 2133 mhz. Hmmmm

Ahhh yes NB clocks are low for now, normally cache is @ 4400, but Lowest value is on Auto. Screenshot was with no load so was running at base speed then.

Appreciate the help once again, off I adventure


----------



## Halogamer2145

This has been driving me crazy the past couple of months, but does anyone else have issues with software fan control? I'm using SpeedFan which works, but the problem is that every time the PC loses power, in order to regain fan control again, I have to go into the BIOS->Monitor-> Turn my fans to PWM control and then back to off, and then restart. After this it lets SpeedFan control the speed again. Does anyone have a solution for this? It's really annoying to have to repeat this every time the power goes out.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halogamer2145*
> 
> This has been driving me crazy the past couple of months, but does anyone else have issues with software fan control? I'm using SpeedFan which works, but the problem is that every time the PC loses power, in order to regain fan control again, I have to go into the BIOS->Monitor-> Turn my fans to PWM control and then back to off, and then restart. After this it lets SpeedFan control the speed again. Does anyone have a solution for this? It's really annoying to have to repeat this every time the power goes out.


does speedfan auto-start up when you load windows? maybe try saving your setting in speedfan then reboot?

try disable speedfan auto-start? then load it up after windows has started, see if that help

4 pin fans are PWM, 3 pin fans are DC, i don't use speedfan never got the hang of the thing i.e never worked

another option i could suggest is Aisuite no auto-start, load it up then into fan setting do your do in there, reboot and try speedfan again

you can always set the fans up manual in the bios







then try speedfan again if that blows your goat


----------



## desertpowa

hi I've had the same problem a few of you had over the last week or so trying to update to the newest BIOS but both in Windows and the BIOS flash utility tells me the BIOS image is not proper version or some such stuff.

Any trick to getting this BIOS updated? I'm on 1301 right now. 3101 seems to not want to flash.


----------



## TUFinside

I have some issues with my mobo freshly installed, the motherboard can't complete post when PCIE Gen3 is activated in BIOS.Q-Code shows 96 and stucks there.When Gen2 is activated, the PC boots just fine(GPU-Z shows PCIE2.0x16 at x16 2.0). Also i booted once with only 24GB RAM of 32. BIOS is at default settings.Please check specs below:

Mobo: ASUS X99 WS/IPMI
CPU : Xeon 1650 v3
GPU :ASUS Matrix 780Ti
RAM : Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666 8x4GB
PSU : EVGA 750P2

Are the issues purely from BIOS ?


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desertpowa*
> 
> hi I've had the same problem a few of you had over the last week or so trying to update to the newest BIOS but both in Windows and the BIOS flash utility tells me the BIOS image is not proper version or some such stuff.
> 
> Any trick to getting this BIOS updated? I'm on 1301 right now. 3101 seems to not want to flash.


I had to install the BIOS updates one-by-one to get from 1302 to 3101, rebooting after each one.

1301 -> 1302 -> 2009 -> 3004 -> 3101

Slow but it worked fine.


----------



## z3razerviper

Its been a while but for the longest time I have not been able to get the machine to sleep correctly. I figured it was due to my corrupted windows install so i reinstalled and its still not working when I sleep it does (Power light is flashing) but then when i hit the power button to wake up it seems goes thru the complete post sequence.


----------



## ezzmonster87

What RAM are people using on the X99-E WS/3.1? I have a 3.1WS board and looking for 32/64 kit maybe to fill the slots up. What are people getting out of the board speed wise? Any replies would be appreciated. Cheers


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezzmonster87*
> 
> What RAM are people using on the X99-E WS/3.1? I have a 3.1WS board and looking for 32/64 kit maybe to fill the slots up. What are people getting out of the board speed wise? Any replies would be appreciated. Cheers


im using this kit,but it is because its the only kit that I can get in my country,for some strange reason. This was before the updated qvl.
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 32gb 2800(CMD32GX4M4A2800C16)


----------



## ezzmonster87

Nice one cheers. I'm looking for a Kit not sure what to go for but looks like it will be a Corsair as they make the best looking kit IMO with their dominator range.

Just don't know if there's a higher rated speed that works that's higher than 2800MHz.

Cheers for the reply man.


----------



## desertpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScootingCat*
> 
> I had to install the BIOS updates one-by-one to get from 1302 to 3101, rebooting after each one.
> 
> 1301 -> 1302 -> 2009 -> 3004 -> 3101
> 
> Slow but it worked fine.


Yeah I figured as much. I ended up doing just that. I had to pull ASUS teeth to get those BIOS. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## willyum32

Would you guys still recommend this board? I am looking for an reliable X99 system.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Its been a while but for the longest time I have not been able to get the machine to sleep correctly. I figured it was due to my corrupted windows install so i reinstalled and its still not working when I sleep it does (Power light is flashing) but then when i hit the power button to wake up it seems goes thru the complete post sequence.


try just pressing key on keyboard to waken or wiggling about the mouse, maybe keep away from the pwr buton to wake machine

"corrupted windows install" can be sorted by sfc /scannow on elevated cmd prompt

if you have windows 10
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/7808-dism-repair-windows-10-image.html


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willyum32*
> 
> Would you guys still recommend this board? I am looking for an reliable X99 system.


yes i would recommend this board as a reliable X99 system for enthuiasts, but if you want something easy to setup and basically works out of the box(plug n play) then a consumer board might be better, but do some more reasearch on what you actually need the machine to do and go from there









no sense in having a "defunct USR robot"(consumer) when you can have a "NS-5" terrifing your existance(enthuiasts)


----------



## z3razerviper

Well past wiggling the mouse basically the machine crashes when waking from sleep and reboots and its a fresh install of windows 10


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Well past wiggling the mouse basically the machine crashes when waking from sleep and reboots and its a fresh install of windows 10


for your reboot problem some bios fiddling for the issues? i.e voltages, dram timings?

i have been looking through various other forums for "waking from sleep" problems in windows 10, most say drivers and some say stop the SSD/HDD going into sleep


----------



## z3razerviper

I am not overclocking but i do have powermanagement turned on in the bios for the disk controllers I will disable that and see what happens tonight when i am by the pc again.


----------



## axiumone

My RMA saga is getting better and better. So, after almost 5 weeks since the whole process, 4 of which asus had my board, they've decided to invoice me for $380. I'm incredibly upset. It took 22 emails, 4 phone calls and 5 tweets at asus support to get to this point. Whether I can resolve this over the phone with them tomorrow or not, this will be the last asus product that I purchase.
Quote:


> Notes
> Your RMA was received; however there is a delay in processing as there is (v) which is not covered under the ASUS manufacturer warranty.


Refer following post, if you're interested in what happened to the board. -http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/2900_100#post_25186027

Edit - spoke to asus on the phone today. They're refusing my warranty, because the motherboard burned and they're considering this as physical damage, which is not covered. The best they could offer me was a discount on purchasing the replacement. I told them multiple times that there is not one outcome in this resolution that I would pay another cent.

Board is 4 months old, I'm going to try asking newegg for help, if they refuse to help, I'm not sure what to do. Asking the cc company for a charge back would hurt newegg, where I purchased the board and not asus.


----------



## willyum32

After going back and forth from this and the sabertooth, I have finally decided to order this board. Wish me luck. Are there any useful tips or anything I should be aware of?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willyum32*
> 
> After going back and forth from this and the sabertooth, I have finally decided to order this board. Wish me luck. Are there any useful tips or anything I should be aware of?


you can get 28 pci lane cpu and still get 16x speed on quad sli/cf via PLX chips.
buy the 3.1 version of this board.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willyum32*
> 
> After going back and forth from this and the sabertooth, I have finally decided to order this board. Wish me luck. Are there any useful tips or anything I should be aware of?


Good Luck









look at the last 10 previous pages in this forum









AiSuite can be your friend but it can also ramp your voltages through the roof(not good if you click that apply button, try to setup a'thing in the bios if you can and disable AiSuite Auto-startup

both PLX chips and whatever else is under the Asus big heatsink gets really hot to start with i.e 60c don't worry about it, it'll take a short time for it to bed in but you'll still get a high temp from it, don't be tempted to waterblock PLX heatsink, it doesn't need it. plenty of airflow is the key

If you have RAM coolers PUT THEM ON, i have to use PCI-E 3 for my gfx card because my corsair huge assed RAM heatsinks are 2 huge and cover up PCI-E 1

it your using a M.2 SSD get an adapter and stick it onto a PCI-E slot, i seemed to get a better speed with my 950pro, if you don't have a spare PCI-E slot stick it onto the M.2 slot

https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboard-Accessories/HYPER_M2_X4_MINI_CARD/

4x Graphics cards are enough for this board to start with, any more than that and you'll be having problems (my opinion in what i have read)(upto you to do the research). i just have 1 PCS+ R9 290 attached atm, and that's is good enough for me for the moment

How deep are your pockets is a good question when your adding the appendages to this board or any other board


----------



## willyum32

Thanks for the info, baconinabun. I started reading this thread from the first page this morning, and I am around the 50th page or so







Maybe I should go backwards like you said.


----------



## baconinabun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willyum32*
> 
> Thanks for the info, baconinabun. I started reading this thread from the first page this morning, and I am around the 50th page or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should go backwards like you said.


some of the early stuff is also good to have a look, but as the Bios versions change and peoples attitude changes and better information becomes available so the the page 1-200 are not the best place to start, as some are very negative. some of late have also been negative but hay ho you can't win them all









start from about page 268

and just take your time, it will all be clear


----------



## 8472

delete


----------



## baconinabun

you can't win them all thumb.gif


----------



## jsutter71

Hello all...I know I haven't posted on this forum for a while but I have a question regarding SLI configurations. Now that prices are falling for 980Ti's, I'm thinking about purchasing a 4th card. Instead of running quad SLI, I'm wondering if the board would support dual card SLI times two. Basically two separate SLI configurations. The reason being better driver support. I'd be running one 4K monitor on the first SLI and three more 2160x1440 monitors on the second SLI. I know that I could run all four monitors on a quad SLI configuration however driver support is lacking. My current configuration is dual card SLI for my 4k monitor and my third 980ti is running my other three monitors.


----------



## jsutter71

I guess the shortage for this board is now over. Appears to be in stock in several places now.


----------



## cybrnook

I don't think this would be a limitation of the board, it will take 4 x GPU's. Your question would likely be better suited I think in the Nvidia forums, asking whether the Nvidia drivers will allow you to run 2 separate SLI'd sets on one motherboard. I am quite sure the answer will be no.


----------



## willyum32

I am in the middle of installing drivers on a fresh Windows 7 install, and have a question. I have to update the BIOS, and the chipset drivers. But for the USB drivers, there is Intel v3.0.1.41 and Asmedia USB 3.1/3.0 v1.16.24.0. I need both of these, correct?

Also, for this particular board, the 3.1 model, are there any utilities drivers you recommend?


----------



## BloodOath

Well after fiddling with the board for a year and a half the 3004 BIOS made all my issues with this board disappear. Thank the baby Jesus. Finally running Crucial Elite at 2666 Mhz at 12 12 12 32.


----------



## cybrnook

I notice that 3202 BIOS has been released for the RVE 3.1, however the url switch for the WS 3.1 does not seem to work (anymore) like it did for 3101. Maybe a new BIOS on the horizon?


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willyum32*
> 
> I am in the middle of installing drivers on a fresh Windows 7 install, and have a question. I have to update the BIOS, and the chipset drivers. But for the USB drivers, there is Intel v3.0.1.41 and Asmedia USB 3.1/3.0 v1.16.24.0. I need both of these, correct?
> ...


Yes, you'll need both the Intel and ASMedia USB3/3.1 drivers, but the current version of the ASMedia drivers is v1.16.35.1.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> I notice that 3202 BIOS has been released for the RVE 3.1, however the url switch for the WS 3.1 does not seem to work (anymore) like it did for 3101. Maybe a new BIOS on the horizon?


i tried several times last week but it didnt work also. however it seem only r5e get the bios 3202 atm. we might need next or 2 weeks for new bios.


----------



## zlpw0ker

thinking of upgrading all the latest bios from 0602-->2006->3004->3101.
I can use ez flash on 3004 right? or do I have to use flashback function on 3004? Also do I have to reset cmos?
if so is it enough with just clear cmos or do I have to take the battery out?
Im guessing 3101 can it normally since it doesnt say anything that it needs to be updated via ez flash or flashback funtion


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> thinking of upgrading all the latest bios from 0602-->2006->3004->3101.
> I can use ez flash on 3004 right? or do I have to use flashback function on 3004? Also do I have to reset cmos?
> if so is it enough with just clear cmos or do I have to take the battery out?
> Im guessing 3101 can it normally since it doesnt say anything that it needs to be updated via ez flash or flashback funtion


Df bios, clear cmos, use ez flash all the way to newest bios no problem. Keep in mind between bios update you will get the black screen and few seconds you will see update Me... Just let ez flash do by itself until you see boot screen.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Df bios, clear cmos, use ez flash all the way to newest bios no problem. Keep in mind between bios update you will get the black screen and few seconds you will see update Me... Just let ez flash do by itself until you see boot screen.


ok,thanks.ill use clr cmos on 3004 verson and use ez flash all the way.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ok,thanks.ill use clr cmos on 3004 verson and use ez flash all the way.


No need to take ur battery out


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> No need to take ur battery out


thanks,ill just do the regular clr cmos then.
can I clr cmos before I update it or after only?


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> thanks,ill just do the regular clr cmos then.
> can I clr cmos before I update it or after only?


before update bios:thumb:


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> before update bios:thumb:


ohh,I updated without doing it:s
I can do the clr cmos now right hopefully without issues.

edit: solved it and im running 3101 version atm.


----------



## Radox-0

Out of curiosity, has anyone had the BSOD called Driver_Power_State_Failure. Really thinking its to do with my new 950 Pro on to which I put the SSD. has happen with the system OC'd and at stock. Seems to be whenever I am browsing then net, or very light tasks. Almost like in low power state, it dips below a certain line and with windows on it, just crash's.

Any ideas, or anyone else encounter this?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hello all...I know I haven't posted on this forum for a while but I have a question regarding SLI configurations. Now that prices are falling for 980Ti's, I'm thinking about purchasing a 4th card. Instead of running quad SLI, I'm wondering if the board would support dual card SLI times two. Basically two separate SLI configurations. The reason being better driver support. I'd be running one 4K monitor on the first SLI and three more 2160x1440 monitors on the second SLI. I know that I could run all four monitors on a quad SLI configuration however driver support is lacking. My current configuration is dual card SLI for my 4k monitor and my third 980ti is running my other three monitors.


Hi jsutter

Wow thats pretty swanky. two separate dual SLI's.

I've never heard of doing that, but I suspect if it is possible at all you would probably be able to do it with this board. I went against the grain, depending which opinions you go by and which source of the official docs/literature/datasheet (LOL) you choose to call gospel (making a little fun of the contradictions between official docs/literature/website hype etc.) -- but apparently according to some you aren't/weren't really supposed to put two dual-slot cards into SLI unless they're adjacent to each other, ie, if you put the first card in slot 1, the one you SLI with it should be in slot 3. Or 5 and 7 should be SLI'd together, etc.

I have been running a pair of 980Ti Kingpins in slots 1 and 5 since, well, sometime in October, and the only problems I really had went away when I changed to a different version of the nvidia driver. So in all likelihood the two cards were talking through separate PLX chips.

(I just wanted better ventilation of the top card by putting the bottom one in slot 5 and giving the fans on the top card access to more air to suck in, since the top card runs warmer anyway with all the monitors connected to that one)


----------



## cybrnook

I also am running 2 x dual slot cards in slot 1 and 5 without issue 

I figured if that's where card 3 is supposed to go in a three way, why cant is work for card 2 in a two way.


----------



## zlpw0ker

This may be something stupid,but I cant seem to find when to hit f8 for safemode on this mobo.
I have tried several times.
I cant find anything in manual either.

edit: found out I have to tap f9 and then press f8 to enter.


----------



## STUdog

Just some info guys. I've been sent this board while my Z10 boards get updated to work with dual V4 Xeons. But trying to get a single E5 V4 Xeon in this board has been a struggle.

No matter what I try I cannot get a 2683 V4 to work. On first install of CPU the system boots fine and loads into bios. As soon as I exit bios or setup bios up or do nothing and quite. The system reboots with error code 19 with CPU Error light lit up. I've played around with everything in the bios and nothing. Only way to get it to boot again is clear cmos. Then it happens again after exiting the bios the first time.

I have tried a 2609 V4 and works fine. Not one issue at all and have OS up and running. I'm not too concerned as the WS-E board is just temporary until the Z10 arrives back. And I know the 2683 V4s work as I had each one tested in the Z10 and they worked fine.

I'll be relaying this back to ASUS in case they haven't tested the higher end scale of the Xeons.


----------



## cybrnook

I also had issues with an E5-1650v4 that sound similar as you describe on the 3101 bios. As well, I was unable to adjust the multiple while the E5-16xx chips have been traditionally unlocked. They may be locked now, not sure. But falling back to my Haswell 1660v4, I am back running at 4.4 without issue, and my boots are clean, no 00.


----------



## STUdog

Oh yea, interesting. Also is there anyway to get older bios's from the ASUS site? I've looked everywhere. I want to go back one revision to see if that helps. But I just find it strange that the 2609 V4 works %100 fine but the 2683 V4 just works once after a clear cmos but never again


----------



## cybrnook

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/

For OS, choose "DOS". All Bioses are there.


----------



## STUdog

Sweet! thanks mate


----------



## axiumone

So, after very long rma process during which asus tried to deny my warranty, I finally got replacement board from them.

Had a chance to put it together and it seems like the board is a dud. Hooray! The board only detects two gpus (slots 1&3) out of the three installed and doesn't detect the intel 750 pcie (slots 5&7). UEFI just doesn't sense anything installed there. It'll detect the cards installed in 5&7 in one out of twenty boots. The board shipped with bios 2006, so I thought that may be the culprit, but updating to 3101 didn't resolve this. I checked and rechecked all connections, set the pcie to gen3 manually and a few other troubleshooting steps.

Edit - Worth noting that the above setup worked fine on the board that had to be sent in for rma. Except for the board melting down of course.

It would seem that the second plx chip is dead on this board. Judging by the notes that came with this board from the service center, the tech that worked on this particular board only tested one gpu in the first slot.

_Super_


----------



## abstractness

Does the X99-E WS 3.1 support 32 GB RAM modules?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abstractness*
> 
> Does the X99-E WS 3.1 support 32 GB RAM modules?


Yes. ECC
1. Samsung DDR4 2133MHzCL15 32GB (PC4 2133) Internal Memory M386A4G40DM0-CPB
2. Kingston Technology Value RAM 32GB 2133MHz DDR4 ECC Reg CL15 DIMM 2Rx4 32 (KVR21R15D4/32)
3. Micron 32GB PC4-17000 DDR4-2133MHz ECC CL15 288-Pin LR-DIMM 1.2V Quad Rank Memory Module Mfr P/N MTA72ASS4G72LZ-2G1A1HK


----------



## axiumone

So the board asus sent me for my rma is faulty, slots 5,6,7 are inoperable. Requested a second rma today. Was again advised that they have no stock to fulfill the advance rma and that I should just send my board in. Last time that took 5 weeks. Let's see how long it will take to get a working board.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So the board asus sent me for my rma is faulty, slots 5,6,7 are inoperable. Requested a second rma today. Was again advised that they have no stock to fulfill the advance rma and that I should just send my board in. Last time that took 5 weeks. Let's see how long it will take to get a working board.


I would point out that several retailers have the board in stock and, considering you had to wait five weeks to get back another faulty board, they should order a board drop shipped to you from one of those retailers.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I would point out that several retailers have the board in stock and, considering you had to wait five weeks to get back another faulty board, they should order a board drop shipped to you from one of those retailers.


I discussed that, but they told me that they would not replace the board with a new board, only a factory refurb.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I would point out that several retailers have the board in stock and, considering you had to wait five weeks to get back another faulty board, they should order a board drop shipped to you from one of those retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> I discussed that, but they told me that they would not replace the board with a new board, only a factory refurb.
Click to expand...

I would file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. Then, if (more like when) that doesn't get you any satisfaction, file a complaint with Attorney Generals' Offices of NY and CA (be sure to .cc the other State in each complaint. Five weeks is absurd. Sending back a bad board after making you wait five weeks may be considered criminal negligence.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I would file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. Then, if (more like when) that doesn't get you any satisfaction, file a complaint with Attorney Generals' Offices of NY and CA (be sure to .cc the other State in each complaint. Five weeks is absurd. Sending back a bad board after making you wait five weeks may be considered criminal negligence.


That's an excellent suggestion. I'll certainly look into it. Thank you!


----------



## meson1

I've started thinking about memory for my X99-E WS/U3.1+ i7 6900k build. On June 22nd, Asus issued an updated QVL for non-ECC memory for the X99-E WS motherboard for Broadwell-E processors (Broadwell-E and Haswell-E are now split into separate documents). Link to QVL doc: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_BROADWELL-E.pdf?_ga=1.184420772.342013780.1467877142

I want 64GB. I'm constantly hitting the 16GB on my current rig, and over the life of the new rig, it's likely I'll eventually max out 32GB, so I'm thinking overkill is the way to go here. Looking at the QVL, options for 64GB are limited. My choices seem to be:

DDR4 2800 - CORSAIR CMK64GX4M8B2800C14(Ver4.24)(XMP) 64GB(8x8GB) - Vengeance Kit
DDR4 2666 - CORSAIR CMD64GX4M8A2666C15(Ver4.23)(XMP) 64GB(8x8GB) - Dominator
DDR4 2400 - G.SKILL F4-2400C15Q2-64GRK(XMP) 64GB(8x8GB)
DDR4 2400 - CORSAIR CMK64GX4M4A2400C14(XMP) 64GB(4x16GB) - Vengeance
I do plan to overclock my rig (favoring stability) and while most components will be under water, the memory isn't going to be. The Vengeance 2800 is cheaper than the Dominator 2666, but the Dominator looks to have the better heatsinks.

What do you think my best option for memory might be?

[Edit] Corrected DDR4 2800 RAM kit details because I cut and pasted the wrong one.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> I've started thinking about memory for my X99-E WS/U3.1+ i7 6900k build. On June 22nd, Asus issued an updated QVL for non-ECC memory for the X99-E WS motherboard for Broadwell-E processors (Broadwell-E and Haswell-E are now split into separate documents). Link to QVL doc: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_BROADWELL-E.pdf?_ga=1.184420772.342013780.1467877142
> 
> I want 64GB. I'm constantly hitting the 16GB on my current rig, and over the life of the new rig, it's likely I'll eventually max out 32GB, so I'm thinking overkill is the way to go here. Looking at the QVL, options for 64GB are limited. My choices seem to be:
> 
> DDR4 2800 - CORSAIR CMK16GX4M4A2800C16(Ver4.23)(XMP) 16GB(4x4GB) - Vengeance Kit
> DDR4 2666 - CORSAIR CMD64GX4M8A2666C15(Ver4.23)(XMP) 64GB(8x8GB) - Dominator
> DDR4 2400 - G.SKILL F4-2400C15Q2-64GRK(XMP) 64GB(8x8GB)
> DDR4 2400 - CORSAIR CMK64GX4M4A2400C14(XMP) 64GB(4x16GB) - Vengeance
> I do plan to overclock my rig (favoring stability) and while most components will be under water, the memory isn't going to be. The Vengeance 2800 is cheaper than the Dominator 2666, but the Dominator looks to have the better heatsinks.
> 
> What do you think my best option for memory might be?


4 x 16GB. I was testing 8 x 8 and 4 x 16. Df 2133. Oc clock only. With 8 x 8 i passed [email protected] 1.325V and 1.315V for 16 x 4. Bios 3101 for x99-e ws.


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> 4 x 16GB. I was testing 8 x 8 and 4 x 16. Df 2133. Oc clock only. With 8 x 8 i passed [email protected] 1.325V and 1.315V for 16 x 4. Bios 3101 for x99-e ws.


So are you saying I should be keeping to a four stick configuration if I want to OC the memory? So that'd be DDR4 2400 - CORSAIR CMK64GX4M4A2400C14(XMP) 64GB(4x16GB) - Vengeance


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> So are you saying I should be keeping to a four stick configuration if I want to OC the memory? So that'd be DDR4 2400 - CORSAIR CMK64GX4M4A2400C14(XMP) 64GB(4x16GB) - Vengeance


I tried oc 4 and 8 sticks. 4 definately easier for clock and ddr OC. Bios 3101 seem has some problems. I can oc 4 sticks 3000c14 to 3200 14-14-14-32 1T, stable test 2h xtu mem, pi32mb but gotvsome bios freezing which only can reset by clearing cmos.


----------



## meson1

Ok. I'm going to forget the QVL for a moment and ask the following:

Who has 64GB running stably on an _X99-E WS/U3.1_ and what is the exact make and model of DDR4 that you are running, please?


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Ok. I'm going to forget the QVL for a moment and ask the following:
> 
> Who has 64GB running stably on an _X99-E WS/U3.1_ and what is the exact make and model of DDR4 that you are running, please?










go with gskill ripjaw5 or tridentZ, 8 x 8 or 16 x 4...


----------



## tomsonx1983

U can always check corsair compatability list, they do tests on motherboard's that what's i did when getting a 4x8 dominator 3000 kit


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> U can always check corsair compatibility list, they do tests on motherboard's that what's i did when getting a 4x8 dominator 3000 kit


Yeah. Checking that list is what made me say 'screw this' because they didn't seem to list any 4x16 sets. So I decided to come here and just ask real people that are using real memory in real rigs for real. i.e. you guys with real world experience.

4x8 dominator, eh? So that's 32 total. What I need to know is 64GB quad channel 4x16 sets that are in use in the wild. Exact model numbers so I pick the ones with speeds, latencies specs etc. that are known to work on this mb. Especially as we know this mb to be especially picky when it comes to RAM.

Looks wise I love the TridentZ's, but the silver & black sets are hard to come by. Everyone seems to do the red ones.

Anyway, the more people that answer (please







) the more options it gives me and the more chance a consensus may emerge as the the best 64GB RAM set.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Yeah. Checking that list is what made me say 'screw this' because they didn't seem to list any 4x16 sets. So I decided to come here and just ask real people that are using real memory in real rigs for real. i.e. you guys with real world experience.
> 
> 4x8 dominator, eh? So that's 32 total. What I need to know is 64GB quad channel 4x16 sets that are in use in the wild. Exact model numbers so I pick the ones with speeds, latencies specs etc. that are known to work on this mb. Especially as we know this mb to be especially picky when it comes to RAM.
> 
> Looks wise I love the TridentZ's, but the silver & black sets are hard to come by. Everyone seems to do the red ones.
> 
> Anyway, the more people that answer (please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) the more options it gives me and the more chance a consensus may emerge as the the best 64GB RAM set.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231974
I bought 2 kits.
Stable 3000 14-14-14-34. I use it at the moment.


----------



## smicha

I have 8x16gb corsair 2400 mhz lpx


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231974
> I bought 2 kits.
> Stable 3000 14-14-14-34. I use it at the moment.


Beautiful Memory!!! And very affordable. If I hadn't already dropped a ton of money on my eight 8gb sticks I would pick up eight of those. BTW. LOVE G-Skill. I've never had any issues with their memory on every board I've tried.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Beautiful Memory!!! And very affordable. If I hadn't already dropped a ton of money on my eight 8gb sticks I would pick up eight of those. BTW. LOVE G-Skill. I've never had any issues with their memory on every board I've tried.


I have 8 stick ripjaw V 3200c16 also, compare with tridentz... Total difference feeling. By the way, we dont have the 3202 bios update yet?????


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> I have 8 stick ripjaw V 3200c16 also, compare with tridentz... Total difference feeling. By the way, we dont have the 3202 bios update yet?????


Guess I'm an old timer when it comes to my memory. This is what I'm running
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231796


----------



## cybrnook

New drivers listed for chipset, turbo 3.0, lan, and sata


----------



## 8472

Can someone help me. I'm having a hard time getting my 3200mhz memory kit to run on XMP settings. I've tried manually giving the memory 1.35v and it refuses to even post. My 2400mhz kit works fine with XMP. If anyone is using 3000+ mhz memory, could you post some screen shots of your AI tweaker setting.

Thanks so much!


----------



## meson1

I'm no expert, but having followed this thread for some time, I understand the received wisdom to be that XMP does not work at all well on these WS boards and that one should do it manually instead. I'm sure someone with more direct experience will chip in with some detail.


----------



## meson1

After all the memory advice (thanks to all who contributed), I plumped for this stuff: Novatech.co.uk: G.Skill TridentZ F4-3000C14Q-64GTZ Only red ones seem to be available over here in the UK, but that turned out to not matter when I found out that the red bit can be detached and painted. So I'm not locked into a colour scheme. (I still haven't decided on my colour scheme yet. But everything I've bought so far is black, grey or silver, so I can choose whatever accent colour I like).

Remaining to get, a CPU, a 1080, a load of WC fittings and a 1TB m.2 2280 NVMe stick.. I'm expecting my Liquid Extasy fullcover waterblock sometime in the next week or two.


----------



## 8472

I figured out my problem. The vccio on auto wasn't going to cut it for 3200mhz. I bumped it up to 1.1v and it's working fine now.


----------



## jsutter71

Hello all, After much anticipation I finally *THOUGHT* that I had finished my epic water cooling build that I had originally begun last September. This one started with a Silverstone TJ11 and concluded with a Caselabs STH10. After finishing leak testing, I attempted to boot with no success. Troubleshooting yielded no results so I RMA'd my board. Because of the slow RMA process, I chose to purchase a new board. The new board arrived two days ago, and after I put every thing back together again, discovered that the new replacement board was also faulty. I kind of expected their to be issues with my original board because during the last several months I had swapped it in and out several times between different chassis, and I knocked it over at one point. As far as my second board is concerned, this was the first time I've ever had any issues. I started with the X99E WS non USB version and switched out with the USB 3.1 version which I had been running for six months before I began my build.

Ok now for the problem I ran into with the second board. When I first received the board, it shipped with an older BIOS. During the updating process it locked up and after several failed attempts at using the flashback utility I contacted Asus support. Of course they recommended sending it back to Amazon.com where I purchased it, but I told them that I would rather work through the issue, and NOT give up. They were useless so I hung up on them. After a little bit of Internet research, I discovered my mistake with my flashback issue, and after a quick correction was able to update the BIOS. My mistake was that I did not rename the updated BIOS on the flash drive the way I was supposed to.

Ok, after I had updated the BIOS and everything ran smoothly I ran into my next issue which is where I am asking for thoughts from you people. The Motherboard refused to recognize memory slots B1 and B2. I attempted all the usual troubleshooting techniques. I swapped the memory in different slots, cleared the CMOS, and then rolled back the BIOS to a earlier version. In that order, but nothing worked. I seem to remember other people on this thread having similar issues, so any feedback would be appreciated. My second replacement motherboard will be arriving tomorrow and then I can repeat the process and hopefully this issue will be resolved.

Ok now for my second issue. Because I have a completely water cooled system using a Aquaero 6XT to control my cooling, I am not using the fan headers on the board. The board does not like that and gives me an error during boot up. That error wants me to change the fan settings. I tried a couple different things but was not successful. So for anyone who IS NOT using their CPU fan headers, what settings did you use to get rid of the error.

Again, thank you for helping.


----------



## zlpw0ker

I installed win10 last night and I cant seem to find the driver site for 3.1 version,can anyone be so kind any post it?


----------



## MJB13SRT8

jsutter71

go in to the bios under monitoring and switch the monitoring from n/a to ignore for all fan headers you are not using then go down where you can adjust from DC to PWM and set to disable for any of the fan headers you are not using, so if you are water cooling like I am all fan header monitoring set to ignore and I disabled all the power control for the headers hope this helps.

Montrose


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> The Motherboard refused to recognize memory slots B1 and B2. I attempted all the usual troubleshooting techniques. I swapped the memory in different slots, cleared the CMOS, and then rolled back the BIOS to a earlier version. In that order, but nothing worked. I seem to remember other people on this thread having similar issues, so any feedback would be appreciated. My second replacement motherboard will be arriving tomorrow and then I can repeat the process and hopefully this issue will be resolved.


Disappearing DIMMs / "empty" slots is very common. It's how the X99-E WS responds to a memory OC that it doesn't like. You can fix it by lowering the RAM frequency and/or increasing the latencies. If you don't want to do that, you can try increasing certain voltages: System Agent by +0.100 to +0.200 offset; VCCIO to a max of around 1.100; (VTTDDR should be half your *eventual* DRAM voltage); and DRAM eventual voltage on the DRAM timing control page to 1.350.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Hi A have a question about triple titan x sli ? is it worth to get another one ? currently runing 2way sli how about scalling in games ?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Hi A have a question about triple titan x sli ? is it worth to get another one ? currently runing 2way sli how about scalling in games ?


Coming from that set up, I'd say it's not worth it. It depends on what games you play and at what resolution. Beyond 4k, there are decent gains to be had, but at a massive expense of compatibility and headaches. Feel free to PM me and I'll elaborate on any questions you may have.


----------



## tomsonx1983

Thanx for reply







so better way be to upgrade mobo to rampage 10 edition








Still working on case to fix it 
UPS damaged it in transit
Custom made by ELDER
http://www.overclock.net/t/1552241/scratch-build-black-ice-project-2xsr1-560-lc-custom-case/130
Still lot of work to be done atm


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB13SRT8*
> 
> jsutter71
> 
> go in to the bios under monitoring and switch the monitoring from n/a to ignore for all fan headers you are not using then go down where you can adjust from DC to PWM and set to disable for any of the fan headers you are not using, so if you are water cooling like I am all fan header monitoring set to ignore and I disabled all the power control for the headers hope this helps.
> 
> Montrose


Interesting. I had all the settings to disabled except for channel 1 which is the only one I'm using set to PWM. I also specified channel 1 as my CPU fan which did not work. I did not see the option for disabling power fir the fan headers. Is that under the monitoring tab, or could you send me a screen shot of where that is?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Interesting. I had all the settings to disabled except for channel 1 which is the only one I'm using set to PWM. I also specified channel 1 as my CPU fan which did not work. I did not see the option for disabling power fir the fan headers. Is that under the monitoring tab, or could you send me a screen shot of where that is?


set wait for f1 if error to disable


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Disappearing DIMMs / "empty" slots is very common. It's how the X99-E WS responds to a memory OC that it doesn't like. You can fix it by lowering the RAM frequency and/or increasing the latencies. If you don't want to do that, you can try increasing certain voltages: System Agent by +0.100 to +0.200 offset; VCCIO to a max of around 1.100; (VTTDDR should be half your *eventual* DRAM voltage); and DRAM eventual voltage on the DRAM timing control page to 1.350.
> 
> Hope this helps.


When I first booted up I had the TPU switch enabled to TPU II. I had EPU disabled, XMP enabled, and CPU over voltage enabled. I adjusted those settings back to default with the exception of CPU over voltage. Looking back, I probably should have adjusted that but it's to late now since I already sent that board back. When the new board arrives today I will start with the default settings and adjust accordingly. It's gonna take me a couple hours at least to get my water cooling situated before I supply power to the board and begin making configurations.

On a side note, I have my PCIe slots 1, 3, and 5 populated with GPU's, and slot 7 has a Intel 750 SSD. I added another SSD to slot 2 which throttled down my 3rd PCIe slot to X8 mode. I then moved the SSD from slot 2 to slot 6 which restored slot 3 to X16 mode. when I put the SSD in slot 6 and 7, it did not throttle down any of the cards.


----------



## MJB13SRT8

jsutter71 it's under Q-fan Control there are 4 options Auto, PWM Mode, DC Mode and Disabled set the ones you are not using to disabled the one you are using for PWM control set to PWM Mode, for fan source pick one of the Q-fan sources, then set temps and duty cycle, and for fan profile set to manual, also for monitoring keep the one you are connected to on don't N/A or the Ignore that one. I have my PWN control connected to chassis fan 3 and 4 I don't not have any thing connected to the CPU or Chassis fan 1 I just disabled and ignored those

Montrose


----------



## tomsonx1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB13SRT8*
> 
> jsutter71 it's under Q-fan Control there are 4 options Auto, PWM Mode, DC Mode and Disabled set the ones you are not using to disabled the one you are using for PWM control set to PWM Mode, for fan source pick one of the Q-fan sources, then set temps and duty cycle, and for fan profile set to manual, also for monitoring keep the one you are connected to on don't N/A or the Ignore that one. I have my PWN control connected to chassis fan 3 and 4 I don't not have any thing connected to the CPU or Chassis fan 1 I just disabled and ignored those
> 
> Montrose


But he dont use any of motherboard headers, just set disable f1 for errors, its what i did after using aquaero, temprary I was using rpm out on aquaero to cpu header cable so it was passing pump rpm but i'm trying to ged rid as many cables as possible


----------



## MJB13SRT8

Yea he is, he's using one channel in pwm as a cpu fan controller controller.

Montrose


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Would I run into any problems if I were to use a riser on slot 7 so I can turn my graphics 90°, showing the good side?


----------



## tomsonx1983

Depends from risers, if uget a decent one should works but u need to be verry carefull they ar dellicate to much bending twisting ribbon will just kill it


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Hi A have a question about triple titan x sli ? is it worth to get another one ? currently runing 2way sli how about scalling in games ?


Wouldn't it be better and cheaper to just get 2x1080s and replace the titans...?


----------



## willyum32

Have had nothing but problems with this board. Only positive is aesthetics. WIN7 installed fine, driver/chipset updates, bios updates, everything was good for a week and a half. Got a new monitor, installed a second 980 ti. Ever since then, issues galore. First started with the constant/random Chassis intrude! hangups. The first two RAM slots are not being read all of a sudden, and I know it is not the memory itself. Good thing this week is last week I can return this junk for a full refund.

edit: was just browsing the internet, all of a sudden complete system freeze, goes into Chassis intrude! screen.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsonx1983*
> 
> Depends from risers, if uget a decent one should works but u need to be verry carefull they ar dellicate to much bending twisting ribbon will just kill it


Thanks! Anyone else care to comment?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Wouldn't it be better and cheaper to just get 2x1080s and replace the titans...?


Not at the present moment, and I don't think 2 1080s are faster then 3 Titans. I'm in the same situation except I'm running 3 980Ti's and considering a 4th. It also depends if he's using liquid cooling. If so he can ramp up the speed on those Titans. If anything he should wait a few months for the 1080Ti's.


----------



## Nokiron

Bios 3201 has been uploaded on Asus website.

Might be worth having a look. Nothing really new new except the usual "Improve system performance and stability."
One new addition is "Support Thunderbolt TBT and USB Boot function."


----------



## Dennis81

Hey guys,

i purchased the x99-e ws for our workstation build and there is one thing i don`t seem to understand.
The adaptive voltage setting does pretty much nothing for me. I don`t wanna go really high with overclocking anyways cause its a workstation build and absolute reliability comes first obviously.
But i would like to make use of the adaptive voltage feature so i set the adaptove voltage to the maximum amount of vcore thats neccessary to maintain my overclock but the setting seems to be ignored.

In my case i don`t wanna go higher then 1.1V for 3600MHz - 3800MH, so i set it to 1.1V but neverthelessCPU-Z and other tools are showing me a load value way above what i set as the maximum adaptive voltage value. Am i doing something wrong here or is the adaptive voltage not working for vcores < = 1.x?

Edit:
Trried to download and install the latest bios but it says not compatible -.-

Thank you


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hello!

You need to put ex 1.080 to get 1.100 under load. Atleast that's what I need to do. It's just about tweaking. It's not 100%, so in order to get it to a flat number you'll need to adjust it.


----------



## Dennis81

Hello,

thats what i thought but now that you said that it makes me even more suspicious that something is not working.

Lets say i set a multiplier of 38 (100 BCLK) and the additional turbo mode cpu voltage to 1.1V then my cpu-z readings (i double checked with other tools like hwinfo and aisuite either)
give me 1.173V. Oddly the CPU always stays at 3800MHz regardless of the cpu load, so does the vcore of course.
If i change the additional turbo mode cpu voltage to, lets say 1.05V, the cpu-z reading is exactly the same as before.

Any ideas why this doesn`t seem to work for me at all?

edit:
Ok guys, the fact that my CPU was constantly @ Max was due to the energy profile in win10 being set to max performance, so this is fixed now.
But nevertheless, regardless what vcore i throw at the adaptive voltage, it seems to be ignored.

By the way, does the bios update to 3201 work for anyxbody on the X99-E WS USB31?


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Anyone else having issues trying to download the new BIOS?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Anyone else having issues trying to download the new BIOS?


Downloads okay for me, here's a copy

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j0wwxpy3c073c4l/X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.zip?dl=0


----------



## Dennis81

Guys, can you actually flash this thing? Downloading it is no problem at all but regardless of what i am trying to do (flashing from a freedos terminal or through ez flash) it always says
X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.CAP isn`t a proper bios file. oO


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Anyone else having issues trying to download the new BIOS?


No problems downloading 3201 for me.


----------



## smicha

Could you please check if the new bios has 4G decoding as ON as default?


----------



## Dennis81

If someone is able to flash X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.CAP to an X99-E WS USB31, please report back, cause i tried it on several USB sticks with EZFlash2 or even Flashback and it doesn`t work for me. (the selected file isn`t a proper bios file)


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennis81*
> 
> If someone is able to flash X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.CAP to an X99-E WS USB31, please report back, cause i tried it on several USB sticks with EZFlash2 or even Flashback and it doesn`t work for me. (the selected file isn`t a proper bios file)


Did you change the bios file name?


----------



## Dennis81

Yes i did, doesn`t work.
You can also read about this issue here.
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20160718195726296&SLanguage=en-us&page=1&board_id=1&model=X99-DELUXE


----------



## MJB13SRT8

I tried to install bios 3201 on my x99-e ws/usb3.1 board and got the error message and I even renamed it to X99EU31.CAP, but after looking at the name of the bios it's X99-E WS and not WS/USB3.1 so I think ASUS messed up and put the WS bios under both the WS and WS/USB boards name. just my two cents.

Montrose


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I have the 3.0 board, which BIOS do I want to use? This is getting confusing now that they have two boards.


----------



## kammeyer

Asus linked to the wrong file under support/downloads/dos for the X99-E WS USB 3.1 motherboard. The correct file for that board is here:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/Driver/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3201.zip

I was able to install this, and it fixed a PCIe issue I was having.


----------



## WillyK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennis81*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> thats what i thought but now that you said that it makes me even more suspicious that something is not working.
> 
> Lets say i set a multiplier of 38 (100 BCLK) and the additional turbo mode cpu voltage to 1.1V then my cpu-z readings (i double checked with other tools like hwinfo and aisuite either)
> give me 1.173V. Oddly the CPU always stays at 3800MHz regardless of the cpu load, so does the vcore of course.
> If i change the additional turbo mode cpu voltage to, lets say 1.05V, the cpu-z reading is exactly the same as before.
> 
> Any ideas why this doesn`t seem to work for me at all?
> 
> edit:
> Ok guys, the fact that my CPU was constantly @ Max was due to the energy profile in win10 being set to max performance, so this is fixed now.
> But nevertheless, regardless what vcore i throw at the adaptive voltage, it seems to be ignored.
> 
> By the way, does the bios update to 3201 work for anyxbody on the X99-E WS USB31?


If you select Sync All Cores for the CPU Core Ratio setting, then you're no longer getting variable (adaptive) CPU Core Voltages exploiting the Intel SpeedStep - The CPU VCore always stays on MAX regardless of the CPU load (even for idle CPU).

See this post here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516058/official-asus-x99-e-ws-owners-thread/1680#post_24162370

Hope this helps.


----------



## jsutter71

Does anyone here know if it Is it possible to set up RAID 0 with the SSD in the M.2 slot and a duplicate SSD in the PCIe slot? And, if that is not possible, would it work with two PCie SSDs?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Hey everyone how it going. I like to keep other in a head up that The BIOS flash X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.CAP will not work on the older motherboard I still have the first ASUS x99 WS when it first came out.

It will reject it.

Three BIOS so far I know that doesn't work very good or got some bug issue for windows to be installed

2009 BIOS is junk it randomly reject some hard drives and sometime will make the BIOS say overclock failed and sometime other hardware failed.

X99-E-WS-ASUS-1102 is buggie too sometime overclock failed and other hardware disappear or randomly have errors.

901 is junk too got to many bugs.

801 is good and 3101 I can't find that bios from the website anymore can someone please post this BIOS up for me?

I know X99-E-WS-ASUS-1003 is good. It sometime post random bugs or BIOS failed on post but a power off and powerd back on solved this. But the BIOS will double check the hardware and load slow on boot up.

But I was able to load windows 10.

The other BIOS will not be recognized from windows installer.

I raid 0 on 6 SSD and sometime other BIOS will make windows installer not recognized the controllers from the SATA no mater what drivers you load or what hardware you used.

the 1003 BIOS doesn't have the M2 Ssd disable functions to be off and on in the BIOS setting.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Does anyone here know if it Is it possible to set up RAID 0 with the SSD in the M.2 slot and a duplicate SSD in the PCIe slot? And, if that is not possible, would it work with two PCie SSDs?


If they could make a better BIOS system setting for it. It could. It doesn't have a options of IDE or RAID Functions. You would need a PCIe card to be able to do it. Because it have it own bios for you to set it up.

The onboard controller of the SATA you can RAID them. but the Asmeida you would have to load the driver for it if you want windows or any other OS to run on them or being installed on it as being recognized.

I used two Intel SSD PCIe but there no way to raid them from the BIOS setting. But you can raid them by having them as a slaved drives as it not a primary drives. You can use software or make a RAID functionally for it.

That is why I like PCIe RAID cards that have BIOS inbeeded inside for to posted during boot times.

Some card will post to fast for your eyes can't see the commanded setting for you to pish cntrl I or push E or push D or a posted setting for you to enter the cards BIOS system for you to used the raid.

If they also could make a BIOS setting for you to set up a BOOT setting like Frist boot #1 is PCI-e SATA 3.0 RAID card. So you can boot from that to load an OS from it.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

deleted sorry


----------



## Shotokanads

Hi Guys,

Recently purchased a X99 E WS and have a quick question regarding PCIE configuration. The manual says that 2-way SLI is recommended for slots 1 and 3, however, 1 and 5 is better suited for me and just wanted to know if this configuration is OK? ( I will be putting an Intel 750 in slot 7). Just checking before I start building the loops. Thanks


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shotokanads*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently purchased a X99 E WS and have a quick question regarding PCIE configuration. The manual says that 2-way SLI is recommended for slots 1 and 3, however, 1 and 5 is better suited for me and just wanted to know if this configuration is OK? ( I will be putting an Intel 750 in slot 7). Just checking before I start building the loops. Thanks


congrats on your new mobo,you will love it
if you planning on using the 750 as os drive I suggest you putting it at pcie x4 slot since its shared. I put my 950 pro on a pcie card on slot 3 and I experienced lag and slowdown in windows. When I put it at slot 4 it worked like it should because its shared, look it up in the manual.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Has anyone gotten BIOS 3201 to work on the old 3.0 board?

*EDIT*

Got it to work, just had to update in consecutive order...


----------



## Shotokanads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> congrats on your new mobo,you will love it
> if you planning on using the 750 as os drive I suggest you putting it at pcie x4 slot since its shared. I put my 950 pro on a pcie card on slot 3 and I experienced lag and slowdown in windows. When I put it at slot 4 it worked like it should because its shared, look it up in the manual.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> If they could make a better BIOS system setting for it. It could. It doesn't have a options of IDE or RAID Functions. You would need a PCIe card to be able to do it. Because it have it own bios for you to set it up.
> 
> The onboard controller of the SATA you can RAID them. but the Asmeida you would have to load the driver for it if you want windows or any other OS to run on them or being installed on it as being recognized.
> 
> I used two Intel SSD PCIe but there no way to raid them from the BIOS setting. But you can raid them by having them as a slaved drives as it not a primary drives. You can use software or make a RAID functionally for it.
> 
> That is why I like PCIe RAID cards that have BIOS inbeeded inside for to posted during boot times.
> 
> Some card will post to fast for your eyes can't see the commanded setting for you to pish cntrl I or push E or push D or a posted setting for you to enter the cards BIOS system for you to used the raid.
> 
> If they also could make a BIOS setting for you to set up a BOOT setting like Frist boot #1 is PCI-e SATA 3.0 RAID card. So you can boot from that to load an OS from it.


That makes since. After reading your post it occurred to me that using two PCie SSD's in a RAID configuration for the OS drive is not that different then using one. I mean from the BIOSs perspective. Now I just had to do a clean install of Win 8 on a freshly formatted Intel 750 PCIe SSD which is not recognized from the BIOS. When I booted up the OS, I had to load the NVME driver on order for the OS to recognize the drive. Same principle as what you describe. So in order for this to work, I would load the NVME driver, then load the RAID driver, then run the tool to set up my RAID configuration which will allow me to see the newly created drive for the OS install. To easy.

Now one thing I have noticed about this board, is that it is kinda slow compared to my older Asrock board when it first boots up. My Asrock board which is a H97 chipset will boot into windows in less then 10 seconds from a cold boot. That's using a standard SATA RAID 0 configuration for a boot drive. I have now owned one X99-E WS and three X99-WS 3.1, four total, and the one thing they have in common is that it's BIOS is *STUPIDLY SLOW!!!* compared to other motherboard makers. Now I am able to forgive this because their is no other board on the market which is as feature rich as this one. Also, once booted, this board really shines. Stable and fast.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Sorry to be alittle off topic... here we go....

I have m.2 Samsung Evo 850 240gb drive, my rig is the following

ASUS E WS X998 v1.0 USB3.0
Intel 5960x @ 4.6Ghz
Evo V 32gb DDR4 @ 3000Mhz Quad Channel
8 x 120gb SSD's OCZ & Kingston
8 x SATA3 HDD's various size
1 x DVD-RW/RAM Drive

This is where it gets interesting

PCI-E slot 1 = EVGA Hybrid 980 Ti
PCI-E slot 7 = 8xSATA Raid Card (Can connect upto 8 x drives)
PCI-E slot 6 = SBX Zxr Sound Card
PCI-E slot 5 = SBX Zxr Daughter Card
PCI-E slot 4 = Asus M.2 PCI-E Card

Ok so ive connected the Samsung M.2 240gb drive directly to the mobo and still drive does not show up, i brought the Asus PCI-E card that can take any size M.2 cards and i tried it this way and still the drive doesnt show in bios.

Am i doing something wrong.. this weekend i have to clean up my systerm as im upgrading my SSD's to Crucial 240Gb version i got cheap on Ebay, as i will pull my system apart also to install some lighthing, what can i do to ge this m.2 drive to work.

PS, an i correct why the drive is not showing up the m.2 from samsung is because i have too many things connected to my mobo ? should i do the following

1) Disconnect all drives and only connect the m.2, if i see it like this, install Windows, but what im scared off is when i connect everything back will i loose the m.2 drive ?

Thanks all.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to be alittle off topic... here we go....
> 
> I have m.2 Samsung Evo 850 240gb drive, my rig is the following
> 
> ASUS E WS X998 v1.0 USB3.0
> Intel 5960x @ 4.6Ghz
> Evo V 32gb DDR4 @ 3000Mhz Quad Channel
> 8 x 120gb SSD's OCZ & Kingston
> 8 x SATA3 HDD's various size
> 1 x DVD-RW/RAM Drive
> 
> This is where it gets interesting
> 
> PCI-E slot 1 = EVGA Hybrid 980 Ti
> PCI-E slot 7 = 8xSATA Raid Card (Can connect upto 8 x drives)
> PCI-E slot 6 = SBX Zxr Sound Card
> PCI-E slot 5 = SBX Zxr Daughter Card
> PCI-E slot 4 = Asus M.2 PCI-E Card
> 
> Ok so ive connected the Samsung M.2 240gb drive directly to the mobo and still drive does not show up, i brought the Asus PCI-E card that can take any size M.2 cards and i tried it this way and still the drive doesnt show in bios.
> 
> Am i doing something wrong.. this weekend i have to clean up my systerm as im upgrading my SSD's to Crucial 240Gb version i got cheap on Ebay, as i will pull my system apart also to install some lighthing, what can i do to ge this m.2 drive to work.
> 
> PS, an i correct why the drive is not showing up the m.2 from samsung is because i have too many things connected to my mobo ? should i do the following
> 
> 1) Disconnect all drives and only connect the m.2, if i see it like this, install Windows, but what im scared off is when i connect everything back will i loose the m.2 drive ?
> 
> Thanks all.


It won't show in your BIOS. It will show up in windows.


----------



## rakesh27

You say it wont show up in bios but in Windows, ive never seen it in windows.

So does it not matter how many drives and expansion cards you have connected for the m.2 drive to be seen ?


----------



## jsutter71

USB 3.1 ports on are not working.

I am having issues with these ports. I'm trying to use them as regular USB ports. I was having a lot of issues with my USB ports in general, so I flashed he BIOS and that fixed all my USB 2.0/3.0 issues, but for some reason these ports will not work. I also reinstalled the chipset and MEI drivers. Does anyone have any thoughts who could help me?


----------



## jsutter71

Did Asus forget to add USb 3.1 driver support in the latest BIOS update? Looking through the manual it states that you have the option to enable or disable the USB 3.1 ASMedia controller. This option is no longer available. What gives?


----------



## jsutter71

Forget my last post. Just a bad case of operator error. I could swear that in the older BIOSs you could plug peripherals into the USB 3.1 slots in the back of the motherboard. I guess that is not the case anymore. Now it only allows you to plug in USB 3.0 storage devices.


----------



## Poppapete

Anyone tried a ThunderboltEX 3 card on this board (3.1 version)?

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessories/ThunderboltEX-3/

Probably needs the latest V 3201 BIOS to work!


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Issue Solved

Problems Solved For ASUS X99-E WS Older Model USB3.0/3.1
V1.0 Motherboard BIOS & Non/Software Windows Drivers & Enterprise Software Upgrades

>>>>>> For ASUS X99-E WS 1.0 to USB3.0/3.1 Frist Versions Generation Motherboard BIOS updates. <<<<<<<

RULES BEFORE WORKING, ALWAYS BACK UP YOUR DATA!

#1 Unplug all SATA SSD Hard Drives or HDD Hard drives or Hybrid SSD/HDD
Hard drives and unplug any PCIe SSD Cards or Intel 750 Cards and M.2 SSD/HDD Hard Drives units.

#2 Reset the BIOS to default.

#3 Install BIOS from X99-E-WS-ASUS-0801.CAP to X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.CAP.
Example. 801> 1003> 1102> 1302> 2009> 3004> 3101> 3201.
Installed each one by one of the BIOS systems in the EZ BIOS updates under Tool from the Motherboard BIOS Setting.

:Hint: The BIOS system 3004 will Reset/Restart BIOS 3 times.

:Hint: The BIOS system 3101 will Reset/Restart 1 times.







>>>>> : COMPLETE BIOS SYSTEM FILES ALONE 57MB : <<<<<
http://www.mediafire.com/download/a5attnxx56jkaz0/ASUS__X99-E_WS_BIOS_Systems.zip

>>>>> : COMPLETE BIOS SYSTEM FILES WITH NON/SOFTWARE WINDOWS <>ENTERPISE/PRO/7/8.1<> 32BIT/64BIT DRIVER 876MB : <<<<<
http://www.mediafire.com/download/07l1bksd08zapos/ASUS_BIOS_%26_Windows_Drivers_Supplies.zip

....














Very Happy Man .....EnJoY guys


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Is it worth upgrading to the newest bios?


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to the newest bios?


Oh yes very much a lot more stability faster windows UFFI and Boot up times and unity that are more feasible, all the futures & setting works fine. Plus New firmware upgrades from the individual into the hardware. SO big reason you need to go in order from all the BIOS.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Oh yes very much a lot more stability faster windows UFFI and Boot up times and unity that are more feasible, all the futures & setting works fine. Plus New firmware upgrades from the individual into the hardware. SO big reason you need to go in order from all the BIOS.


Thanks! I'll do it ASAP!


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Issue Solved
> 
> Problems Solved For ASUS X99-E WS Older Model USB3.0/3.1
> V1.0 Motherboard BIOS & Non/Software Windows Drivers & Enterprise Software Upgrades
> 
> >>>>>> For ASUS X99-E WS 1.0 to USB3.0/3.1 Frist Versions Generation Motherboard BIOS updates. <<<<<<<
> 
> RULES BEFORE WORKING, ALWAYS BACK UP YOUR DATA!
> 
> #1 Unplug all SATA SSD Hard Drives or HDD Hard drives or Hybrid SSD/HDD
> Hard drives and unplug any PCIe SSD Cards or Intel 750 Cards and M.2 SSD/HDD Hard Drives units.
> 
> #2 Reset the BIOS to default.
> 
> #3 Install BIOS from X99-E-WS-ASUS-0801.CAP to X99-E-WS-ASUS-3201.CAP.
> Example. 801> 1003> 1102> 1302> 2009> 3004> 3101> 3201.
> Installed each one by one of the BIOS systems in the EZ BIOS updates under Tool from the Motherboard BIOS Setting.
> 
> :Hint: The BIOS system 3004 will Reset/Restart BIOS 3 times.
> 
> :Hint: The BIOS system 3101 will Reset/Restart 1 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>> : COMPLETE BIOS SYSTEM FILES ALONE 57MB : <<<<<
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/a5attnxx56jkaz0/ASUS__X99-E_WS_BIOS_Systems.zip
> 
> >>>>> : COMPLETE BIOS SYSTEM FILES WITH NON/SOFTWARE WINDOWS <>ENTERPISE/PRO/7/8.1<> 32BIT/64BIT DRIVER 876MB : <<<<<
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/07l1bksd08zapos/ASUS_BIOS_%26_Windows_Drivers_Supplies.zip
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Happy Man .....EnJoY guys


is this the process if the flash fails in bios?

Im not sure which revision I have of the board tho,but I bought mine in february 2016 new


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> is this the process if the flash fails in bios?
> 
> Im not sure which revision I have of the board tho,but I bought mine in february 2016 new


Yes for some reason it preventing a BIOS flash install from each different BIOS even if you skipped two of three. It will say " Wrong set of BIOS " Crazy


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterCyclone3D*
> 
> Yes for some reason it preventing a BIOS flash install from each different BIOS even if you skipped two of three. It will say " Wrong set of BIOS " Crazy


I havent skipped any bios updates,I installed em in order
bios updates shouldnt entale so much trouble in order to get it flashed correctly.
I mean for bios 3201 ofc.


----------



## jsutter71

I just wanted to chime in here about the BIOS. I have been having a plethora of issues with the BIOS freezing during bootup. I have been going insane trying to troubleshoot exactly what the problems involve freezing at the point where it shows what your CPU and attached SATA devices are. I was able to determine that it was an issue related to my USB devices. I unplug the devices and it boots. Ok now the board is about a week old and it came with BIOS 2006. at first I just did a full update to the latest version and was still having the same issues. I tried to back track and slowly updated one version at a time but again no luck. I tried multiple approaches to troubleshoot including clearing the CMOS and trying different settings pertaining to the BIOS. Still no luck. The main issue pertaining with being able to perform an initial boot with the USB devices attached was finally resolved after I cleared the CMOS and then installing the latest version. This was after multiple attempts using the same approach. I guess I am the definition of insanity and for those of you who missed that, the definition of insanity is doing the same exact thing multiple times and expecting different results. Finally It just worked for me. After resolving this issue with the BIOS, I realized that I had another issue, and this time it was the OS. This time the system would freeze after performing a restart. Again this issue was related to one of my USB devices. After multiple attempts at reinstalling the USB drivers and also doing a refresh of the OS, I was finally able to determine the problem was associated with my Lexar professional workflow. I have four monitors with USB hubs, but I only have three connected. This fourth HUB is to much for the motherboard because I kept getting an error message in Windows stating that I had to many USB devices connected. The way around this was to plug one of the hubs into the 3.1 ports. Anyways, after further troubleshooting I narrowed the issue down to one of the modules plugged into the Lexar hub which more specifically the UR1 module which handles the three-slot microSDHC/microSDXC ports. So at this point I have an email into Lexar asking them to provide driver support.


----------



## axiumone

Holy wall of text.


----------



## Fraggy

Here's another video featuring our wonderful motherboard. This one covers lapping the cooler's contact plate for better heat transfer, removing the DVI port for better air flow through the cards, eliminating the green logo, and a simple tip for better cable management. I think the cosmetic mods look great with the X99-E WS in the final build, as shown toward the end. I hope everyone finds it useful. (Lapping is demonstrated but not covered in detail.)






This earlier video covers lapping thoroughly:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Your feedback is welcome.


----------



## jsutter71

That's a lot of work for one card. Why not just use liquid cooling. It took about 10 minutes to remove the fans off of each om my 980TI's and add water blocks. No soldering, snipping, or risk of damaging the cards. Best of all I can overclock the hell out of the cards with no whiny fan noises.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> That's a lot of work for one card. Why not just use liquid cooling. It took about 10 minutes to remove the fans off of each om my 980TI's and add water blocks. No soldering, snipping, or risk of damaging the cards. Best of all I can overclock the hell out of the cards with no whiny fan noises.


You're absolutely right. But hard-modding isn't about practical issues; there are plenty of gearhead types who simply enjoy doing, or at least seeing, these sorts of projects. And liquid hardly guarantees quiet operation. You need as many fans, and you have to maintain the loop. The stock blower produces a quiet whoosh, not a whine, and air is maintenance free. So it's not pointless; it's just not practical for most people. I certainly enjoyed it and I'm pleased with the results. The system is well OC'd, cool, and very quiet. Sure, I put about 12 hours into it all told, but that's what I do.


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

I knew I would waited over a year or so for a Dual CPU 2011 DDR4 X99 chipset that I knew it would take forever to comes acrossed. I got this board when it first came with 401 BIOS and it just a regular 3.0USB. Got it at the end of Nov 2014 where everyone waited till end of FEB 2015 it was out of stock for awhile everyone was thinking to get the ASRock x99 WS and The ASUS Black & White extreme X99 and the ASUS X99 Deluxe. Then by end of Oct. 2015 they were some 1.0 ASUS X99-E WS/3.1USB leaks out and then by end of Dec 2015 the 3.1USB 2.0 came out. Everyone is able to Update the BIOS from 2101 from above the stock 3.1USB board was able to update the BIOS with no problems from 3201.

I got a Dual 10 Core 2867W Z10PE-D16 WS I went from 3 of those motherboard till I got the good one and knew it was BIOS or hardware motherboard issue or faulty board or something But then reliazed it was my 2nd CPU too I had replaced. It all trial and errors guys no matter what would go wrongs

Would be nice of that Dual CPU board had more power. Need more VRMs and 36 pins Power modular a Dual power supplies capability. Would be nice

I was stuck on BIOS 801 on this board for a while the 900 up to 1100 just sucks. So much Bugs of reloops F1 overclock failed and random hardware failed on random boot ups. Just gave up for trying to flash it over it and over to fix that bugs I thought it was my computer hardware or faulty hardwares that the BIOS Couldn't speak to the board or something. it quite odd. I had many attempts and different reload flash bug issue from the loader from the BIOS too sometime if you don't set the ram right it will cause an issue on your BIOS from a re-flashing too so But I lived with for awhile. And put up with it.. But most of the time this computer run 24/7 to keep it on it stay in a normal operation.Till the next fail on a Reboot. I even did all kinds of Cleared COMS too.

So I did struggle with 2009 BIOS there for awhile and just powerd off and on the motherboard tii if the hardware or missing hard drives would disappears or BIOS posted and past Till you get the BIOS picked up right or something I couldn't even Up date the BIOS at all. from that point so I did got and collected all the bios and trying to find out which BIOS would let me installed this BIOS 3201. Drove me insane. So this is the best I could come up with in all each set of BIOS that was made for this board and this was the best solutions I could update for this board. In odder for the rest of the motherboard to update that are older models.

So now no issue at all on 3201 on this board. Super happpy.


----------



## jsutter71

*USB BRICK WALL*

I'm hitting the limits of my allowable USB devices and I'm wondering what the best way around this is. It seems like I shouldn't be at this point given the actual number of devices I have attached. Here is what I have.

For my rear USB 3.0 rear ports
1. two monitors with 4 port USB 3.0 hubs and one monitor with a 3 port USB 3.0 hub However only two monitors are connected. One monitor with 4 and the other with 3. Both have max allowed devices plugged in.
2. Lexar Professional Workflow hub with 3 out of 4 modules plugged in. One module has 2 USB inputs. My 4th module with 3 microSDXC ports is not plugged in due to error message of not enough USB resources available.
3. TerraMaster USB3.0 Type C 4 Bay RAID Enclosure

Rear USB 3.1 ports.
not in use

Internal USB 3.0 ports.
not in use

Internal USB 2.0 ports.
1. Each port has a 6 port hub connected to it. One 6 port hub is maxed out and the other is using 2 connections.

So based on what I'm using could anyone give me some thoughts on why i'm getting error messages pertaining to to many US devices. I have already ensured that I am using the newest ASMedia and Intel drivers.


----------



## jsutter71

So 3 weeks ago I sent in my X99-E WS USB 3.1 to Asus support for repair, and a couple days ago they sent me back a different board which I am assuming is a refurbished model. When I sent in my board it was the plain board in some bubble wrap with none of the included accessories. The board I received back came with all included accessories and packaged like new. So I'm now faced with the decision of whether or not to sell. My concern is that since I have not used or tested it that it might not be completely operable. Opinions?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Here's another video featuring our wonderful motherboard. This one covers lapping the cooler's contact plate for better heat transfer, removing the DVI port for better air flow through the cards, eliminating the green logo, and a simple tip for better cable management. I think the cosmetic mods look great with the X99-E WS in the final build, as shown toward the end. I hope everyone finds it useful. (Lapping is demonstrated but not covered in detail.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This earlier video covers lapping thoroughly:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your feedback is welcome.


Good job ! I wish i could do the same, i don't have any of the experience nor the tools to do that ! When you lap your CPU and heatsink, or remove the DVI from the GPU, you don't want to screw it up. To be honest, i thought lapping is inefficient.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Good job ! I wish i could do the same, i don't have any of the experience nor the tools to do that ! When you lap your CPU and heatsink, or remove the DVI from the GPU, you don't want to screw it up. To be honest, i thought lapping is inefficient.


Thanks. Lapping definitely works. How much depends on how badly the stock parts are out of true. In the older vid I got about a 10 C improvement for the CPU, which is typical. In the later one, you'll notice that one card improved a couple of degrees more than the other. That's because its contact surface was more warped than the other one.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Any info on the refresh of this board?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shotokanads*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Recently purchased a X99 E WS and have a quick question regarding PCIE configuration. The manual says that 2-way SLI is recommended for slots 1 and 3, however, 1 and 5 is better suited for me and just wanted to know if this configuration is OK? ( I will be putting an Intel 750 in slot 7). Just checking before I start building the loops. Thanks


As far as using slots 1 and 5 for SLI, 2 X99-E WS systems with dual 980ti's in slots 1 and 5 here says it works fine.

I put a Samsung 950 onto a Lycom DT-120 PCI-E x4 adapter card and that also works fine - that adapter is in slot 4. Not sure if it would run faster in a different slot or not, haven't tried.


----------



## Shotokanads

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> As far as using slots 1 and 5 for SLI, 2 X99-E WS systems with dual 980ti's in slots 1 and 5 here says it works fine.
> 
> I put a Samsung 950 onto a Lycom DT-120 PCI-E x4 adapter card and that also works fine - that adapter is in slot 4. Not sure if it would run faster in a different slot or not, haven't tried.


Thanks. Thats the build finished and I have GPU's in slots 1 and 5 and everything works fine. I put the Intel 750 in slot 7 and its working at full speed with no issues. The spacing looks good as I have EK waterblocks on both GPU's with 16mm PETG tubing on both water cooling loops. It's in a Caselabs STH10 so the 16mm looks good in such a large case. The Asus X99-E WS was a good buy.


----------



## Rerona

Hey, so I've been having this problem where 2 of the same slots on the motherboard can't see RAM. I have tried swapping around the ram, but it's always the two same slots in BIOS. I'm running 8x8GB RAM clocked at 2400, but have tried lowering it to 1866.

Edit: I'm also seem to have some issues updating the BIOS as it keeps saying it's not the right type.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Any info on the refresh of this board?


I doubt anytime soon. Especially since Asus has increased production again. Also, reason one, the direct competitor of the board which is Asrock's workstation boards have not even released a USB 3.1 version. Reason two, Asus has been updating its BIOS software for this particular board in a timely manor. They don't typically do that for boards that are about to be discontinued. Now this is only my opinion, but this has been their pattern for as long as I can remember which started with my first Asus board. The P2B which was released in 1998.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I doubt anytime soon. Especially since Asus has increased production again. Also, reason one, the direct competitor of the board which is Asrock's workstation boards have not even released a USB 3.1 version. Reason two, Asus has been updating its BIOS software for this particular board in a timely manor. They don't typically do that for boards that are about to be discontinued. Now this is only my opinion, but this has been their pattern for as long as I can remember which started with my first Asus board. The P2B which was released in 1998.


Thanks for getting back!

The reason I asked was because an Asus rep confirmed they will be releasing a refresh of that particular board so I thought I would ask here if anyone else heard about it. Apparently it is to be announced this month.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I doubt anytime soon. Especially since Asus has increased production again. Also, reason one, the direct competitor of the board which is Asrock's workstation boards have not even released a USB 3.1 version. Reason two, Asus has been updating its BIOS software for this particular board in a timely manor. They don't typically do that for boards that are about to be discontinued. Now this is only my opinion, but this has been their pattern for as long as I can remember which started with my first Asus board. The P2B which was released in 1998.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting back!
> 
> The reason I asked was because an Asus rep confirmed they will be releasing a refresh of that particular board so I thought I would ask here if anyone else heard about it. Apparently it is to be announced this month.
Click to expand...

My experience with ASUS' reps has been they don't know squat.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> My experience with ASUS' reps has been they don't know squat.


+1


----------



## Rerona

So I stll don't know whats wrong, but I finally got all 8 sticks of ram to appear by inserting it 2 by 2 and if it wasn't seen putting a different two... I'm pretty sure I was seating them correctly but w/e they all appear. As for the BIOS I finally got it to work by updating first to BIOS 2006 then updating it to 3201. I was scared as heck for a moment though cause when i got back from work the BIOS would not appear, and the LED for CPU error was on with code AA so was confused as heck. Took everything apart and put it back and it worked so idk... zzzz

Edit: So I'm trying to overclock my 5960X in this board, but I'm pretty lost. Not sure what the difference between Core volts and Cache volts, among other things. Before I would use the provided easy OCing software and then take it down a notch. But this time when I try using the Gamer -> Liquid Cooling settings it fails, even the Gamer -> Air cooling fails. I'm currently using a H100i. Any tips? Or maybe some screenshot settings so I can do it manually.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> My experience with ASUS' reps has been they don't know squat.


It was JJ from their youtube channel, he seems like someone who knows what he is talking about.

This threw a massive spanner in my plans of getting the x99-e ws 3.1, I am having to wait now as having a refresh come out weeks after purchase would be so annoying.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Zarian

Hello !

In first, sorry for my english







.

I just bought this motherboard and "DDR4 G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 4 x 4 Go 3600 MHz CAS 17". I know, I am limited to 3200 Mhz, but how can I get these 3200 Mhz ? I have all the time : FAILED OVERCLOCKING...

Thank!


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I wish they would refresh the X99-M WS without the crippled M.2 slot. That"s the only thing putting me off that board.
> 
> Although, if they released a version of the full sized X99-E WS without the stupid PLX chip, I'd probably get that. The first gen X79 WS had it right.


Excuse my ignorance but whats wrong with the PLX chip?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> My experience with ASUS' reps has been they don't know squat.
> 
> 
> 
> It was JJ from their youtube channel, he seems like someone who knows what he is talking about.
> 
> This threw a massive spanner in my plans of getting the x99-e ws 3.1, I am having to wait now as having a refresh come out weeks after purchase would be so annoying.
Click to expand...

I forgot about JJ. You are correct in that he does know his way around ASUS components. I've never seen him comment on future products, though.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I wish they would refresh the X99-M WS without the crippled M.2 slot. That"s the only thing putting me off that board.
> 
> Although, if they released a version of the full sized X99-E WS without the stupid PLX chip, I'd probably get that. The first gen X79 WS had it right.
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but whats wrong with the PLX chip?
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> It was JJ from their youtube channel, he seems like someone who knows what he is talking about.
> 
> This threw a massive spanner in my plans of getting the x99-e ws 3.1, I am having to wait now as having a refresh come out weeks after purchase would be so annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw this (sorry if it's been posted already):
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52356/asus-x99-10g-ws-motherboard-goes-speed/index.html
Click to expand...

If that is indeed the preview for the rumored refresh, I'm glad I didn't wait. The two SATA Express (including four SATA ports) have been replaced with two U.2 ports. I need those four replaced SATA ports.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If that is indeed the preview for the rumored refresh, I'm glad I didn't wait. The two SATA Express (including four SATA ports) have been replaced with two U.2 ports. I need those four replaced SATA ports.


Looks more like another workstation board option as opposed to a refresh. or replacement. My point being that they did not remove any of the boards features when they refreshed to the USB 3.1 version. I could be wrong, but some people like yourself do depend on those extra storage features. I think that this board looks to be more of a competitor to the Asrock X99 WS-E/10G.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If that is indeed the preview for the rumored refresh, I'm glad I didn't wait. The two SATA Express (including four SATA ports) have been replaced with two U.2 ports. I need those four replaced SATA ports.


I havent seen that board myself.But it looks like pretty much the same board,but without PLX,LED pcie hinges/bracket,but 10gb NIC ports.
So that board actually looks horrible to me
tho two 10gb NIC ports would be awesome to have,but I wont be able to take advantage of that so.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If that is indeed the preview for the rumored refresh, I'm glad I didn't wait. The two SATA Express (including four SATA ports) have been replaced with two U.2 ports. I need those four replaced SATA ports.
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen that board myself.But it looks like pretty much the same board,but without PLX,LED pcie hinges/bracket,but 10gb NIC ports.
> So that board actually looks horrible to me
> tho two 10gb NIC ports would be awesome to have,but I wont be able to take advantage of that so.
Click to expand...

I think the chips are still there; it's the heat sink that is missing.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I think the chips are still there; it's the heat sink that is missing.


I see it to now,I didnt see the upside down PLX chips for some reason,but why take away the heatsink?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I think the chips are still there; it's the heat sink that is missing.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it to now,I didnt see the upside down PLX chips for some reason,but why take away the heatsink?
Click to expand...

Possibly it was just a mockup hastily barfed together for CES?


----------



## jsutter71

Their are a few things Asus could do to really entice people to shell out the extra cash for a refresh. I upgraded my USB 3.0 version to the USB 3.1 version just because I thought That was a big enough improvement. in hindsight it was not. Probably because developers have been slow to adopt the standard so I have not seen any usable benefit for my needs. Plenty of USB C devices, but not very many that conform to the USB 3.1 standard. This motherboard is a flagship product so they would get my attention, and money, if they added features that would benefit usability. I don't care about headers for LED lighting or flashy gimmicks. I would like to see them add onboard Thunderbolt 3. Or maybe a second M.2 slot. Preferably vertical mounting. Another issue I ran into, was the inability to plug my three monitors USB hubs, and my Lexar Professional Workflow with 4 modules into the USB ports because of the limitations of the chipset. I never thought I would see those USB limitations in a workstation board. Regardless if I had to choose one major improvement for a refresh, then my vote would be for onboard Thunderbolt 3.

Also, I would like to add that I found plenty of sites that have listed Asus's refresh of their X99 lineup but no mention of a workstation refresh.

One more thing. In regards to the replacement board that Asus sent me for the one that I RMA'd, I contacted Asus yesterday and was informed that the new board they sent me was indeed brand new and not refurbished. The board falls under the server warranty policy which states in part

During the Limited Warranty Period, Asus will, at its sole discretion, *repair or replace any defective component.*


----------



## Poppapete

The ThunderboltEX 3 from Asus would work on this board at full bandwidth would it not?

This would also give you a Type-C and a Type-A 3.1


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The ThunderboltEX 3 from Asus would work on this board at full bandwidth would it not?
> 
> This would also give you a Type-C and a Type-A 3.1


Yes. My issue is that I'm going to have to sacrifice my Intel 750 PCie SSD in order to use it though. Also, since it's new they are hard to find in stock anywhere.


----------



## Poppapete

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Yes. My issue is that I'm going to have to sacrifice my Intel 750 PCie SSD in order to use it though. Also, since it's new they are hard to find in stock anywhere.


I see from your signature you have 3 GPU's taking 6 slots and the Intel 750. You will just have to sell the Intel 750 and get a Samsung 950 Pro to go in the M.2


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Can you not offset something with a PCI-E riser?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRT-Maverick*
> 
> Can you not offset something with a PCI-E riser?


I also have this guy in slot 6.



When I DID have it in slot 2, it downgraded my GPU in slot 3 to X8 performance. Slot 4 shares the same resources as the M.2 slot so If I put it their it will downgrade it's performance. I'm not concerned with it being in slot 6 because the Intel 750 only runs at X4. Now the performance. My issues with riser cards are that they would get in the way of the waterblock for my GPU's. I have tried using risers. I have enough spare parts in my office closet to build 1 or 2 more PC's if I wanted to. My kids all have their own laptops, and iPhone 6's. My wife has her own office with a desktop, as well as a laptop, ipad air 2, and iphone 6.

When I was working on this project, I was using my living room's HTPC which I moved into my office. It is running an older core i7 CPU. Nobody in my house missed it. My kids and family are all spoiled when it comes to technology. They all have their own Samsung flat screens, DirecTV DVR receivers, and Amazon FireTV boxes. My son has 4 different game systems attached to his 55 inch TV in his game room. My 16yo daughter never uses the game room because she is has her own home theatre setup in her bedroom. Every online component in my house is connected to a shared drive on my router which has a huge music and picture library. My internet is TWC 300 Mbps so we don't really have bandwidth issues. My office PC has a LAN connection which usually gets around 330-350Mbps. My wife has her own business line for her office. All our laptops and connected streaming devices are on the 5Ghz channel and I typically get around 130-150Mhz connections over wifi. That's in my master bedroom which is downstairs. My router is upstairs. Our house is fairly big 2700 square feet.


----------



## jsutter71

Does anyone here use the turbo lan app and if so notice any real improvements?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Does anyone here use the turbo lan app and if so notice any real improvements?


I tried it out and I set some priorities higher than it stood as default on some software's and for some reason it slowed down my internet speed. It took noticeable longer time to go on some sites for example.
I didnt find the program any good,I didnt invest a lot of time in the sw either so that could be the reason.
But not really a program im going back to.


----------



## jsutter71

So I sent in a message to Asus support regarding the CPU fan header error message and this is what I sent and received back.

Would it be possible in the next BIOS revision to include the option to completely disable the CPU fan? I have a water cooled system that does not use any of the fan headers so during bootup I always receive an error message stating that I have no CPU fan installed. I am able to bypass the error but it does slow the boot process.
Thank you.

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
I understand that you want the option to disable the CPU fan completely.
No worries, let me intimate this concern to my development team and they will work on this.
Thank you so much for your feedback and suggestion in this regard.
If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us again for assistance.
Best Regards,
Edin
ASUS Technical Support

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I tried it out and I set some priorities higher than it stood as default on some software's and for some reason it slowed down my internet speed. It took noticeable longer time to go on some sites for example.
> I didnt find the program any good,I didnt invest a lot of time in the sw either so that could be the reason.
> But not really a program im going back to.


That has been my experience as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> So I sent in a message to Asus support regarding the CPU fan header error message and this is what I sent and received back.
> 
> Would it be possible in the next BIOS revision to include the option to completely disable the CPU fan? I have a water cooled system that does not use any of the fan headers so during bootup I always receive an error message stating that I have no CPU fan installed. I am able to bypass the error but it does slow the boot process.
> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> I understand that you want the option to disable the CPU fan completely.
> No worries, let me intimate this concern to my development team and they will work on this.
> Thank you so much for your feedback and suggestion in this regard.
> If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us again for assistance.
> Best Regards,
> Edin
> ASUS Technical Support
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


Set the CPU fan monitor to ignore in UEFI. That's what I use on my personal, fully water-cooled system. No error messages (base UEFI code is the same)...heh


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Does anyone here use the turbo lan app and if so notice any real improvements?


I tried it once. It reduced my upload bandwidth substantially, by like 60-70%. I did various ping tests, including pinging my gateway with a sub-microsecond util, and found absolutely no improvement in latency. The standard Intel driver can be configured for low latency quite easily, chiefly by disabling interrupt moderation.


----------



## realogic

Somebody with Asus ThunderboltEX II DUAL?
After BIOS flash to 3201 it doesn't work anymore (tried all slots with relative BIOS settings). No way.
Reverting back to 3101 solve the issue.

Am I alone?


----------



## ocmcdizzle

How do you revert the bios on this board? EZ Flash tells me my older cap file is not a valid bios file, and Flashback gives me the five lights, followed by a solid light that tells me that it's not doing anything.


----------



## realogic

It seems that current online 3101 bios file is corrupted. I had the same problem, then I figured out I had a previous downloaded version on my pendrive and it worked like a charm (with EZ tool, no need of flashback)

EDIT: just uploaded. Try it https://www.dropbox.com/s/73pqwmsskeiifdo/X99EWS.zip?dl=0


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> How do you revert the bios on this board? EZ Flash tells me my older cap file is not a valid bios file, and Flashback gives me the five lights, followed by a solid light that tells me that it's not doing anything.


Have you renamed the file before flashing? Per it's instructions: *[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]*. If I didn't do that I'd get the not a valid bios file message.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Set the CPU fan monitor to ignore in UEFI. That's what I use on my personal, fully water-cooled system. No error messages (base UEFI code is the same)...heh


Thank you...I did not even realize that you could adjust this setting. Unlike the other adjustable settings, their is no perceivable space to make changes. Once I clicked on it, a block opened up giving me the options to change. After I made the change the error went away,


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I tried it once. It reduced my upload bandwidth substantially, by like 60-70%. I did various ping tests, including pinging my gateway with a sub-microsecond util, and found absolutely no improvement in latency. The standard Intel driver can be configured for low latency quite easily, chiefly by disabling interrupt moderation.


I'm looking into that now.


----------



## zlpw0ker

so Im using AI Suite 3 and on the very right on a little above the taskbar I have this dropdown that comes horizontally from right and expands to the left. I get EPU and FAN modes and Push Notice on that. How can I get rid off that slider?


----------



## ertaro

Hello!
Anybody try to run Asus X99-E WS with over 6 gpus?
I want to start with 8 or 9 cards (4 and 4 outside, or 4x4 outside and 1 inside) with amfeltec gpu cluster, but system not started even with 4g decoding.

Need help! =(

Thank you.


----------



## smicha

I have 7x 980ti with 4g on working only.


----------



## ertaro

Hi, Smicha!
Are you use amfeltec clusters? How do you run system with 7 cards?
You have default bios setting and just enabled 4g, or you change something else?


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realogic*
> 
> It seems that current online 3101 bios file is corrupted. I had the same problem, then I figured out I had a previous downloaded version on my pendrive and it worked like a charm (with EZ tool, no need of flashback)
> 
> EDIT: just uploaded. Try it https://www.dropbox.com/s/73pqwmsskeiifdo/X99EWS.zip?dl=0


Thanks, your file worked! Now to see if this fixes the constant freezing / bugcheck 0x00000124 error's I've been getting constantly since upgrading to 3201...


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ertaro*
> 
> Hi, Smicha!
> Are you use amfeltec clusters? How do you run system with 7 cards?
> You have default bios setting and just enabled 4g, or you change something else?


Look at my footer.


----------



## Poppapete

So still no one using ThunderboltEX cards with this board. After a lot of seaching I find:

* X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot.

So it is supported but only in slot 2 which seems very strange.

Anyone using any TB card on this MB!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> So still no one using ThunderboltEX cards with this board. After a lot of seaching I find:
> 
> * X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot.
> 
> So it is supported but only in slot 2 which seems very strange.
> 
> Anyone using any TB card on this MB!


Hard to find except in a few places in Europe and I also found them on Ebay but the guy is charging $100. Where did you read that it can only be used in slot 2? I was considering getting one, but I have that slot blocked by a GPU.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hard to find except in a few places in Europe and I also found them on Ebay but the guy is charging $100. Where did you read that it can only be used in slot 2? I was considering getting one, but I have that slot blocked by a GPU.


if I remember correct,it either says so in the .pdf for the TB or it says so in the mb manual.
I think it would been a nice addon card,but since my first pci-e slot is used by my gpu its out of the question. Yes I can put the gpu to pcie 5 slot but then my 1080 seahawk aio hose will be very stretched or wont reach.

If they made the card to fit any pcie slot I think it would have been more popular.


----------



## Poppapete

These are the compatible boards from the specs on asus.com/us:

Compatible Model
Z170-PREMIUM
Z170-DELUXE
Z170-PRO
Z170-A
Z170-AR
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
SABERTOOTH Z170 S
MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME
MAXIMUS VIII HERO
MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
X99-DELUXE II
X99-DELUXE
X99-DELUXE/U3.1
X99-PRO/USB 3.1
X99-PRO
X99-A/USB 3.1
X99-A
X99-A II
X99-E
SABERTOOTH X99
RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
RAMPAGE V EXTREME
X99-E WS/USB3.1*
X99-E WS*
VGA
Supports DisplayPort 1.2* with max. resolution 4096 x [email protected]/24Hz
Note
* X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot.

And these are the boards listed from the same specs on asus.com:

Compatible Model
Z170-PREMIUM
Z170-DELUXE
Z170-PRO
Z170-A
Z170-AR
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
SABERTOOTH Z170 S
MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME
MAXIMUS VIII HERO
MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
X99-DELUXE II
X99-DELUXE
X99-PRO/USB 3.1
X99-PRO
X99-A/USB 3.1
X99-A
X99-A II
X99-E
SABERTOOTH X99
RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
RAMPAGE V EXTREME
VGA
Supports DisplayPort 1.2* with max. resolution 4096 x [email protected]/24Hz

As you can see the WS board is not listed here where as on the US site it is listed but saying it is only supported at slot 2.


----------



## jsutter71

I just went through both the motherboard and the Thunderbolt 3 manual and could not find anything which directly specified the card had to be installed in the second PCIe slot.


----------



## zlpw0ker

thought it was on the manual on the mb or the manual on TB,cant remember where I read it then.
But it has to be on on pcie slot 2,that is why I gave up on the card.

Poppapete confirms this with me aswell so.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> These are the compatible boards from the specs on asus.com/us:
> 
> Compatible Model
> Z170-PREMIUM
> Z170-DELUXE
> Z170-PRO
> Z170-A
> Z170-AR
> SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
> SABERTOOTH Z170 S
> MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME
> MAXIMUS VIII HERO
> MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
> X99-DELUXE II
> X99-DELUXE
> X99-DELUXE/U3.1
> X99-PRO/USB 3.1
> X99-PRO
> X99-A/USB 3.1
> X99-A
> X99-A II
> X99-E
> SABERTOOTH X99
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> X99-E WS/USB3.1*
> X99-E WS*
> VGA
> Supports DisplayPort 1.2* with max. resolution 4096 x [email protected]/24Hz
> Note
> * X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot.
> 
> And these are the boards listed from the same specs on asus.com:
> 
> Compatible Model
> Z170-PREMIUM
> Z170-DELUXE
> Z170-PRO
> Z170-A
> Z170-AR
> SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
> SABERTOOTH Z170 S
> MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME
> MAXIMUS VIII HERO
> MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
> X99-DELUXE II
> X99-DELUXE
> X99-PRO/USB 3.1
> X99-PRO
> X99-A/USB 3.1
> X99-A
> X99-A II
> X99-E
> SABERTOOTH X99
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
> RAMPAGE V EXTREME
> VGA
> Supports DisplayPort 1.2* with max. resolution 4096 x [email protected]/24Hz
> 
> As you can see the WS board is not listed here where as on the US site it is listed but saying it is only supported at slot 2.


Were looking at different sites because I'm in the US looking at the US site and it does not list the WS board.


----------



## r2tincan

Hi there. Just updated to 3201 and my Thunderbolt card no longer works at all. I'm on the non 3.1 version. Any one have any idea what's up?

Also is it at all possible to move the thunderbolt card from slot 2? I have two video cards and I want space them out since they're double-wides...


----------



## Poppapete

Sorry JSutter71, I had it the wrong way round. It is the US one that does not have the WS listed and world site that does. Here is the link:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/

As you rightly point out the actual manual does not mention X99-E WS or anything about slot restrictions. I have nothing in slot one to leave plenty of space around my Noctua CPU Cooler. I have Intel 750 in #2. I would have to move the 750 to either 1 or 7 to place the TB in #2. 3/4 and 5/6 have GPU's.

I don't think I would buy this ($100 in Australia I guess) until someone else has tried this in slot 2 and confirmed it works and with which Firmware Version and which board.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Sorry JSutter71, I had it the wrong way round. It is the US one that does not have the WS listed and world site that does. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/
> 
> As you rightly point out the actual manual does not mention X99-E WS or anything about slot restrictions. I have nothing in slot one to leave plenty of space around my Noctua CPU Cooler. I have Intel 750 in #2. I would have to move the 750 to either 1 or 7 to place the TB in #2. 3/4 and 5/6 have GPU's.
> 
> I don't think I would buy this ($100 in Australia I guess) until someone else has tried this in slot 2 and confirmed it works and with which Firmware Version and which board.


I feel your pain. I have a GPU in slot 1,3,5. A SM951 in slot 6 in a PCIe adapter, and a Intel 750 in slot 7. I have another SM951 in the M.2 slot and without using risers the only way I can fit the Thunderbolt card would be to replace my 750. I won't use risers. I spent to much time on my build to ruin the aesthetics.

I really don't understand why it would matter, other then throttling bandwidth which PCIe slot you could use. IMHO I would refer to the manual before anything else.


----------



## realogic

I've just reported it one page ago: I also have TB card working well on 3101 bios (slot 2) but doesn't on new 3201.
You have to revert back


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realogic*
> 
> I've just reported it one page ago: I also have TB card working well on 3101 bios (slot 2) but doesn't on new 3201.
> You have to revert back


Yes but I mean the ThunderboltEX 3. So you have TB II working in slot 2 but only if you have 3101 installed not 3201!


----------



## jsutter71

*ASMedia USB 3.1 controller disappearing.*

This has happened to me twice now and the only way to fix the issue was to clear the CMOS. As any of you know who have had to clear your CMOS before, It is a royal PITA to restore all your settings. Both times I have completely lost my RAID storage which holds about 5TB worth of data. My data is backed up onto a USB drive but restoring the data takes about 18 hours.

Has anyone had any similar issues????? This is the 4th board I've owned same model but I've never had this issue on any of the other boards.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *ASMedia USB 3.1 controller disappearing.*
> 
> This has happened to me twice now and the only way to fix the issue was to clear the CMOS. As any of you know who have had to clear your CMOS before, It is a royal PITA to restore all your settings. Both times I have completely lost my RAID storage which holds about 5TB worth of data. My data is backed up onto a USB drive but restoring the data takes about 18 hours.
> 
> Has anyone had any similar issues????? This is the 4th board I've owned same model but I've never had this issue on any of the other boards.


You can save your UEFI settings to a USB stick using the Overclocking Profile utility in the Tool menu (as a __.cmo file). Unfortunately this won't work if you change the UEFI revision, but if it's the same revision it works fine. You can re-apply all of your settings with a few mouse clicks.

When you change the UEFI revision or clear CMOS, you should never have to rebuild your RAID array. When the UEFI screen comes up after a change or clear, select the option to use the iRST driver (AHCI is the default) and reboot, or just apply your previous settings from the USB stick and reboot. Ignore the RAID config screen if it comes up first.


----------



## r2tincan

I'm really frustrated by ASUS' support on this board. This is supposedly the board on the market with the most PCI lanes available and I can't get two graphics card and the Thunderbolt card to work at the same time.

I want to use 2x Geforce 980 double-slot graphics cards and 1x ThunderboltEX II card. There should be MORE THAN ENOUGH PCI lanes to make this work.

I have contacted ASUS B2B support AND consumer support on this matter.

B2B recommended first that I install BIOS 3201. As I and others on this thread have reported, 3201 breaks Thunderbolt 2 support completely. I relayed this to them and they seemed unaware. Then they recommended that I install the graphics card in slot1 and the other in slot 3. I told them it's a modern graphics card so its 2 slots wide, and they said I could install in Slot 3 and 5, with thunderbolt in slot 2. I told them I tried this and the computer will boot but thunderbolt will not work. They then recommended that I install the SLI bridge, and mentioned that slots 3 and 5 share resources so it would cause problems. They then recommended that I install in slots 3 and 5. (NOT A TYPO. THEY RECOMMENDED TO DO WHAT I HAD ALREADY DONE AND WHAT THEY SAID NOT TO DO, RIGHT AFTER THEY SAID NOT TO DO IT.) I communicated this and then they said to move the TB card to slot 1.

I asked point blank if I can install the thunderbolt card to any other slot than 2 and they said "not recommended" and then said that I could move it to slot 1.

These people make no sense.

The consumer support line escalated my case and was supposed to call me back 3 days ago. I called them again today and they said they were still researching.

What the **** is going on at ASUS?

Anyone have any insights on how to get two graphics card and thunderbolt working at the same time?

Thanks


----------



## r2tincan

Also, has anyone noticed the INT19 Trap Response boot option is gone in 3101 and 3201? What's the deal with this?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> You can save your UEFI settings to a USB stick using the Overclocking Profile utility in the Tool menu (as a __.cmo file). Unfortunately this won't work if you change the UEFI revision, but if it's the same revision it works fine. You can re-apply all of your settings with a few mouse clicks.
> 
> When you change the UEFI revision or clear CMOS, you should never have to rebuild your RAID array. When the UEFI screen comes up after a change or clear, select the option to use the iRST driver (AHCI is the default) and reboot, or just apply your previous settings from the USB stick and reboot. Ignore the RAID config screen if it comes up first.


Asus responded by telling me to use the drivers listed on their support page. I was also having a very strange problem with IRST. Every time I inserted a 64GB flash drive my IRST would crash. no matter what I did I couldn't fix the issue so today I decided to change my system drive from my Intel 750 PCIe SSD to my Samsung SM951 NVME. Not a real noticeable speed change, but it frees up my 7th PCIe slot. Also a fresh install of Windows has fixed my IRST issue. I also pre ordered a Thunderbolt 3 card from B&H. I'm gonna put it to the test to determine if it will work in any of the other PCIe slots other then the 2nd one.


----------



## jsutter71

*SOMETHING I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER SEE IN STOCK ANYWHERE!!!!*

But got an email from B&H today that they had them in stock so I grabbed one anyways. Does anyone remember the ASUS Hyper Express M.2/mSATA Enclosure? If your interested you might want to act fast because I have not found them anywhere else.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1264951-REG/asus_hyper_express.html


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *SOMETHING I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER SEE IN STOCK ANYWHERE!!!!*
> 
> But got an email from B&H today that they had them in stock so I grabbed one anyways. Does anyone remember the ASUS Hyper Express M.2/mSATA Enclosure? If your interested you might want to act fast because I have not found them anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1264951-REG/asus_hyper_express.html


Says it won't work with W10. I wonder why?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Says it won't work with W10. I wonder why?


I beg to differ. It has to do with the ASMedia 1062R RAID controller. I did a little research on this and apparently ASMedia had driver issues with WIN 10, and some of the devices needed firmware updates. If you can get a WIN 8 driver to work then their shouldn't be any huge issues using the same driver for WIN10. Otherwise Microsoft wouldn't have allowed end users to use compatibility settings for programs and installations. I had the same issue with an OLD school USB NIC device that had not received a driver update since WIN 7. Windows refused to allow me to install the driver until I changed the compatibility settings. Then, no issues after that. Regardless, I ordered one and fully intend on MAKING it work.


----------



## Poppapete

Looking forward to the results of both your asus accessory purchases.


----------



## r2tincan

Has *anyone* with this board got two GPUs and Thunderbolt working at the same time?


----------



## Rickster7711

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/52356/asus-x99-10g-ws-motherboard-goes-speed/index.html
Its a shame that they did drop the the two SATA Express ports. It would be useful for the support for front USB 3.1. I just picked up an Gigabyte usb 3.1 bay and the cable off of Ebay.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5547#ov


----------



## Poppapete

So that just plugs into an E-Sata and gives full 3.1 support! Have you got it installed?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> So that just plugs into an E-Sata and gives full 3.1 support! Have you got it installed?


Actually, it plugs into SATA Express and additional power, in this case, a couple of SATA power connectors (ideally, the SATA power connectors should come from separate, single ended cables from the PSU, not two connectors on the same daisy chained cable). SATA Express and e-SATA are not the same thing. e-SATA is an external SATA data connection (why the heck they came up with a different connector for the same thing is beyond me). SATA Express is pretty much a combination of two internal SATA data ports combined with a third port to combine the two SATA ports into a USB single port with more bandwidth (essentially, more speed).


----------



## Rickster7711

It's not installed yet, I'm still waiting on the cable. I should get it by Monday.
SFF-8639 PCI-E SATA 3.2 Express 18pin (7+7+4) Male to 18pin Male Data Raid Cable.
http://tinyurl.com/hrq7xl9

Yeah SATA Express will give you the full bandwidth 10 Gbps for USB 3.1
At 3:18 JJ talks about 3% overhead that USB 3.1 gives you.





My GC-USB 3.1 BAY install works great and no drivers to install.


----------



## jsutter71

Looks pretty similar to the Asrock version. The only issue I had was that the supplied cable is far to short to connect to place it in the desired location on my STH10. Contacted Asrock and they told me to contact Caselabs. looks like the Gigabyte version uses the same cable as the Asus version which is different then the Asrock version. Regardless, longer cables for the Asrock version are impossible to find.
http://www.asrock.com/mb/spec/card.asp?Model=Front%20USB%203.1%20Panel


----------



## jsutter71

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-E-10G-WS/overview/

For anyone interested. IMHO I still think that *it's not* a replacement board, because they are limiting connectability. It's lack of USB slots would be a deal breaker for me and I know others like Lady Fitzgerald would miss the extra SATA slots. I think it's more about adding WS options to their lineup to be more competitive to ASRock. Again. That's just my opinion. BTW. for those of you who think you could just add multiple hubs think again. When I tried to do that to my board I had tons of issues.

Just read the manual. No more Thunderbolt support which to me does not make since. If it was a replacement, why drop Thunderbolt support if you did not offer that feature on the USB C port. Other then the faster LAN features, and addition of the U.2 port, I really don't see how this board could be considered a "refresh".


----------



## Poppapete

ASRock and Gigabyte add-ins have type A & type C connectors and the ASUS has 2 X type A. I would rather have one of each to future proof my rig. The TB3 solution gives a type A and a type C and a displayport 1.2 but all at the back off a card that might have to be in slot 2 and might not work. Further more the ASRock and Gigabyte front panels might not have long enough cables to reach the sata express connector.

That's about it and all too confusing so I give up for now.


----------



## axiumone

Has anyone tried a xeon v4 ES chip on this board? Is the latest 3201 bios compatible with ES chips or just retail steppings?


----------



## smicha

I tested E5 2630 v4 with 32GB ECC stick and it works with latest bios. Asus X99 E WS 3.1


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2tincan*
> 
> I'm really frustrated by ASUS' support on this board. This is supposedly the board on the market with the most PCI lanes available and I can't get two graphics card and the Thunderbolt card to work at the same time.
> 
> I want to use 2x Geforce 980 double-slot graphics cards and 1x ThunderboltEX II card. There should be MORE THAN ENOUGH PCI lanes to make this work.
> 
> I have contacted ASUS B2B support AND consumer support on this matter.
> 
> B2B recommended first that I install BIOS 3201. As I and others on this thread have reported, 3201 breaks Thunderbolt 2 support completely. I relayed this to them and they seemed unaware. Then they recommended that I install the graphics card in slot1 and the other in slot 3. I told them it's a modern graphics card so its 2 slots wide, and they said I could install in Slot 3 and 5, with thunderbolt in slot 2. I told them I tried this and the computer will boot but thunderbolt will not work. They then recommended that I install the SLI bridge, and mentioned that slots 3 and 5 share resources so it would cause problems. They then recommended that I install in slots 3 and 5. (NOT A TYPO. THEY RECOMMENDED TO DO WHAT I HAD ALREADY DONE AND WHAT THEY SAID NOT TO DO, RIGHT AFTER THEY SAID NOT TO DO IT.) I communicated this and then they said to move the TB card to slot 1.
> 
> I asked point blank if I can install the thunderbolt card to any other slot than 2 and they said "not recommended" and then said that I could move it to slot 1.
> 
> These people make no sense.
> 
> The consumer support line escalated my case and was supposed to call me back 3 days ago. I called them again today and they said they were still researching.
> 
> What the **** is going on at ASUS?
> 
> Anyone have any insights on how to get two graphics card and thunderbolt working at the same time?
> 
> Thanks


The Asus support guys generally are clueless, accept it. Have a look at the motherboard block diagram in the manual (in Appendix A-1 all the way at the end) and section 1.2.5 about the PCIE expansion slots as well. Together they explain why slot 2 is so "special" and why your confi gives trouble. I would try the first videocard in slot 1 and the second in slot 5 or 7 so it's not being crippled sharing the same hub with slot 2 when it automatically goes into 2X mode whenever a thunderbolt card is plugged in... If it still gives you trouble see what options are available to force slot 2 in the bios to your needs.

Pay special attention to the little note on page 1-9 of the manual that says "The default setting of slot 2 is in Auto mode, that automatically optimizes the system bandwith. This slot automatically runs in 2x mode with Asus Thunderbolt EX card installed"
















BIOS you might have to go back 1 version too, try with latest first though


----------



## r2tincan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> The Asus support guys generally are clueless, accept it. Have a look at the motherboard block diagram in the manual (in Appendix A-1 all the way at the end) and section 1.2.5 about the PCIE expansion slots as well. Together they explain why slot 2 is so "special" and why your confi gives trouble. I would try the first videocard in slot 1 and the second in slot 5 or 7 so it's not being crippled sharing the same hub with slot 2 when it automatically goes into 2X mode whenever a thunderbolt card is plugged in... If it still gives you trouble see what options are available to force slot 2 in the bios to your needs.
> 
> Pay special attention to the little note on page 1-9 of the manual that says "The default setting of slot 2 is in Auto mode, that automatically optimizes the system bandwith. This slot automatically runs in 2x mode with Asus Thunderbolt EX card installed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS you might have to go back 1 version too, try with latest first though


Thanks for your reply. I'm a little confused though, how can I put a 980 in slot one if they are double wide? And do you mean I shouldn't automatically have the Thunderbolt card in 2x mode? I have tried setting it to 4x in this configuration.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2tincan*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'm a little confused though, how can I put a 980 in slot one if they are double wide? And do you mean I shouldn't automatically have the Thunderbolt card in 2x mode? I have tried setting it to 4x in this configuration.


oh right, I forgot about the 2 slot width for a sec, my bad







So, Thunderbolt is small (1slot width) in slot 2 so then you would put the first video card in slot 3 since it's still on the first 16x internal bridge sharing bandwith with slot 2 in 2x mode, and the other card in slot 5 or 7, since those 2 share the next internal bridge according to the block diagram and will not be interfered by slot 2.

With that setup you first try with the slot 2 setting on auto (which will automatically default to 2X with thunderbolt card detected in it) and if stuff doesn't work you play with all other settings yes like put it in 4x or highest possible mode

Also be ready to go back 1 BIOS version in time in case if you can't get it to work

let us know


----------



## jsutter71

*Asus Drivers update*

In my search to discover why my ASMedia USB 3.1 controller picks and chooses which days to work. BTW. I think it's a BIOS related issue caused by my USB devices, I have done my fair share of looking for alternative drivers resources. The new WS motherboard that I mentioned in my previous post has several updated drivers and utilities which if anyone is interested are compatible with the X99-E WS boards. The exception of course being the LAN drivers.

My disappearing ASMedia controller issue is becoming even more strange. When my issue pops up, not only are the onboard USB 3.1 ports affected, but also the ports on my USB 3.1 add on card that I put in my 7th PCIe slot. The add on card has the same controller as the motherboard.


----------



## vaoqeRG

For someone buying the Asus X99-e WS, is there really a reason to opt for the new 10G version as opposed to 3.1 USB?

Looking at the spec sheet, it is hardly a refresh, and I am not interested in RGB nor type-c connectors. I am hoping we see a price cut for the previous version though looking at the price change when the 3.1 USB replaced the original I am not holding my breath.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> For someone buying the Asus X99-e WS, is there really a reason to opt for the new 10G version as opposed to 3.1 USB?
> 
> Looking at the spec sheet, it is hardly a refresh, and I am not interested in RGB nor type-c connectors. I am hoping we see a price cut for the previous version though looking at the price change when the 3.1 USB replaced the original I am not holding my breath.


I just bought the existing version, it looked like more value to me with the sata express that I can bring to the front as USB 3.1 with those adapters. Also, if I really want 10G I'll put an Intel 550-T2 adapter in one of the slots, same for USB C or thunderbolt.

16x slots is what you need and a good PLX chip. That's what these boards are so great for imho


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> I just bought the existing version, it looked like more value to me with the sata express that I can bring to the front as USB 3.1 with those adapters. Also, if I really want 10G I'll put an Intel 550-T2 adapter in one of the slots, same for USB C or thunderbolt.
> 
> 16x slots is what you need and a good PLX chip. That's what these boards are so great for imho


I would agree that the current version is more value, I think I will get it. But may wait a little to see if there is any price drop.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> I just bought the existing version, it looked like more value to me with the sata express that I can bring to the front as USB 3.1 with those adapters. Also, if I really want 10G I'll put an Intel 550-T2 adapter in one of the slots, same for USB C or thunderbolt.
> 
> 16x slots is what you need and a good PLX chip. That's what these boards are so great for imho
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that the current version is more value, I think I will get it. But may wait a little to see if there is any price drop.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't wait too long. ASUS doesn't make very many of them and, the last time they ran out, it was months before they came back. Considering a new board is coming out, they may decide to discontinue this one. I also doubt the price will drop any.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I wouldn't wait too long. ASUS doesn't make very many of them and, the last time they ran out, it was months before they came back. Considering a new board is coming out, they may decide to discontinue this one. I also doubt the price will drop any.


I see, many thanks for the head up will get it asap!


----------



## r2tincan

I have been trying everything I can think of and all the suggestions on these forums and others, can't get it to work.

No one has ever tried dual GPU and TB on this board? How? haha

Also, what's with the 10g not having Thunderbolt? Are they ****in serious...


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-E-10G-WS/overview/
> 
> For anyone interested. IMHO I still think that *it's not* a replacement board, because they are limiting connectability. It's lack of USB slots would be a deal breaker for me and I know others like Lady Fitzgerald would miss the extra SATA slots. I think it's more about adding WS options to their lineup to be more competitive to ASRock. Again. That's just my opinion. BTW. for those of you who think you could just add multiple hubs think again. When I tried to do that to my board I had tons of issues.
> 
> Just read the manual. No more Thunderbolt support which to me does not make since. If it was a replacement, why drop Thunderbolt support if you did not offer that feature on the USB C port. Other then the faster LAN features, and addition of the U.2 port, I really don't see how this board could be considered a "refresh".


If anyone did not read this my take on the new board. I just installed the updated AISuite software from this board and it is a nice little improvement over the version found in the X99-E WS 3.1 drivers section. The software is fully compatible.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2tincan*
> 
> I have been trying everything I can think of and all the suggestions on these forums and others, can't get it to work.
> 
> No one has ever tried dual GPU and TB on this board? How? haha
> 
> Also, what's with the 10g not having Thunderbolt? Are they ****in serious...


I ordered a thunderbolt 3 card from B&H but the card is back ordered, and I don't have a time frame yet. As soon as I get the card I'll try to answer your question.

Correction, Their web page now says 27 August.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> If anyone did not read this my take on the new board. I just installed the updated AISuite software from this board and it is a nice little improvement over the version found in the X99-E WS 3.1 drivers section. The software is fully compatible.


are you sure? no problems with the new ai suite 3?

I dont know whats wrong with my ai suite,but I have my cpu fans on a curve and whenever I boot my pc up,it goes to 100% so my pc is really loud. So I have to go into suite and switch it to rpm mode and then back to smart mode. Then the fan goes down to normal.

when im on the subject, how do I get rid of that push notice with EPU, FAN profiles and speaker icon that is on desktop?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> are you sure? no problems with the new ai suite 3?
> 
> I dont know whats wrong with my ai suite,but I have my cpu fans on a curve and whenever I boot my pc up,it goes to 100% so my pc is really loud. So I have to go into suite and switch it to rpm mode and then back to smart mode. Then the fan goes down to normal.
> 
> when im on the subject, how do I get rid of that push notice with EPU, FAN profiles and speaker icon that is on desktop?


No problems at all. In order to get rid of the desktop icons right click on the desktop icon and uncheck the option to display them. Now when I tried to install the new AISuite from the RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1 I got error messages during bootup so I ended up uninstalling them and going back to the older version. I did not have any issues with the X99-E-10G WS drivers and apps. you might want to remove the old software first. Here is the download link.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99-E-10G-WS/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I wouldn't wait too long. ASUS doesn't make very many of them and, the last time they ran out, it was months before they came back. Considering a new board is coming out, they may decide to discontinue this one. I also doubt the price will drop any.


Confirmed. I orderered and paid for a new board and when I received mine it was clearly used and even damaged in some places. So this is at the very least some demo board or refurbished (even though I don't see how one could let that pass a refurbish quality check tbh) which shows again how scarce these boards really are.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> If anyone did not read this my take on the new board. I just installed the updated AISuite software from this board and it is a nice little improvement over the version found in the X99-E WS 3.1 drivers section. The software is fully compatible.


That's funny,

I did the exact same thing the other day except I took the AI suite from the new rampage edition 10. Worked as well. It just doesn't install the programs or parts your motherboard isn't compatible with/for


----------



## profundido

There are a few things puzzling me though, and I'm not sure wether this is related to Asus AI software or this board or bios. Perhaps some people here can shed some light.

When I fix the core CPU voltage in the bios by setting it to manual and e.g 1.24v I notice that in windows in the Asus AI interface the actual voltage will show 1.28v. But after running a stress test for a few minutes, even after making sure all voltage settings in AI or not on AUTO, the voltage still suddenly automatically jumps up to 1.34 or even higher after a while and the fans ramp up to max. As if my whole manual set, loaded and applied profile suddenly is diregarded and the whole system is falling back on full auto again

This doesn't make sense as to my knowledge everything auto is turned off. Anyone with similar experiences or insights ?

Edit: Nevermind I found it. It's the way this board's BIOS works. Instead of manual or offset mode I apparently need to use adaptive and specify a max ceiling vcore voltage under load


----------



## realogic

I was wondering to go for 2x 1080 in SLI, but since I have (and I need) Thunderbolt I'll wait..
Since TB card cannot work outside of slot #2, we could have luck mouting VGAs in #1 and #3 while using a PCI-E riser cable for TB card from #2 (my case has a vertical side slot useful for this)
Anyway, as confirmed before, bios 3201 break TB support at all

I would like to raise a ticket to them, as everyone should (the more they get, the faster they'll care)


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2tincan*
> 
> I have been trying everything I can think of and all the suggestions on these forums and others, can't get it to work.
> 
> No one has ever tried dual GPU and TB on this board? How? haha
> 
> Also, what's with the 10g not having Thunderbolt? Are they ****in serious...


What exactly did you see/experience with BIOS 3101 and TB in slot 2 in following scenarios:

-video cards in slots 3 and 5 ?
-video cards in slots 5 and 7 ?


----------



## r2tincan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> What exactly did you see/experience with BIOS 3101 and TB in slot 2 in following scenarios:
> 
> -video cards in slots 3 and 5 ?
> -video cards in slots 5 and 7 ?


Slots 3 and 5, machine boots if I rebuild resources one card at a time, but TB driver not visible at all in Windows. Both GPUs work great.
Slots 5 and 7 I haven't tried since my case is rackmount and can't fid a double wide card in 7. Actually, I doubt a doublewide would fit on this mobo at all, given all the connectors that are there on the x99-E WS.


----------



## r2tincan

I got the card to show up in windows by assigning a forced 4x instead of the auto bandwidth to the slot 2, GPUs in slot 3 and 5. Unfortunately, for the system to post, I have to enable "Above 4G Decoding" which makes OSX impossible to boot. Anyone know how to get the BIOS to boot in this config WITHOUT "Above 4G Decoding" or make OSX boot with it enabled?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *SOMETHING I THOUGHT I WOULD NEVER SEE IN STOCK ANYWHERE!!!!*
> 
> But got an email from B&H today that they had them in stock so I grabbed one anyways. Does anyone remember the ASUS Hyper Express M.2/mSATA Enclosure? If your interested you might want to act fast because I have not found them anywhere else.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1264951-REG/asus_hyper_express.html


Received the HUB and installed the hardware and software and I could not see the device in both the BIOS or Windows. I tried both SATA express slots and still no luck. It may be because I only installed one M.2 device but according to the manual you can use it in RAID 0 or as individual devices. Their is very little support documentation and the problem may be related to the device firmware.


----------



## jsutter71

Toms hardware has posted some details of the new WS board from Asus and a side by side comparison between it and the USB 3.1 version. A lot was dropped for the sake of faster network controllers. Also, the board is $150 more expensive.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/asus-x99-e-10g-ws-10-gbit-ethernet-motherboard,32579.html


----------



## axiumone

So $150 more for less, but now with pretty RGB lights? I think asus may be on to something.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> So $150 more for less, but now with pretty RGB lights? I think asus may be on to something.


And they forgot to mention no thunderbolt support this time. Unless the header is no longer needed which I doubt to be the case.


----------



## r2tincan

Still trying to figure out a way to boot without "Above 4G Encoding" enabled with a Thunderbolt card and 2GPUs. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r2tincan*
> 
> Still trying to figure out a way to boot without "Above 4G Encoding" enabled with a Thunderbolt card and 2GPUs. Anyone have any ideas?


Sorry buddy can't help you there. All this time I was helping you I was assuming you were trying to get it to work in windows. And I believe I solved that part but OSx I've no experience with. I supposed you crawled the web already for anything related to OSx and that specific setting ? I fear it may simply not be supported/working for that OS


----------



## Matt-M79

Hi everyone,

I've been following this thread/forums for quite a while but never got around registering. Anyway, here I am and sadly my first post is about a whole lot of problems I have had with everyones favorite motherboard.

I have serious problems with two new workstations I set up based on the ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1 with Intel Xeon E5 v4 CPUs and I'm really out of ideas whats wrong here.

The setup:

ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1, latest BIOS v3201
Intel Xeon E5 2687W v4 (Broadwell-EP, 12c)
Samsung DDR4 regECC 16GB (M393A2K40BB1-CRC) x4 64GB total
Nvidia Quadro M5000
Intel 750 PCIe 1.2TB
Seasonic Platinum 1200W
OS: Windows 10 Enterprise 2016 LTSB (v1607)

When I finished the first build I ran a few tests to confirm everything is working:

HCI Memtest Pro - 500% passed
ASUS Realbench - 4 hours passed
SPECviewperf 12.1 - full run passed

A day later I suddenly got display driver crashes with the Quadro card and random reboots when heavy graphics tasks were running, like Unigine Heaven. The Quadro card has been running in a different system and is healthy.

My first thought was a PSU problem so I tried a different one, a Corsair AX1500i from my gaming PC, with the same result. I also installed one of my GTX1080 cards and that one also suffered of random crashes.

Shortly after these events I got complete lockups and bluescreens: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.

I have never seen that kind of bluescreen with a Xeon CPU, my only conclusion here was the motherboard must be defect.

The Xeon CPU and the X99-E WS 3.1 were send in for RMA and I was told the CPU has been tested and is healthy, the board is still being processed.

Now to build #2, identical parts:

With that one I didn't even get to run stability tests.

During installation of Windows 10 I got a bluescreen: CRITICAL_PROCESS_DIED. After rebooting the Intel 750 SSD was no longer recognized by the BIOS. I tried different PCIe slots and a different 750 SSD without any luck, this board would no longer detect the Intel 750 SSD. The GPU in slot 1 worked fine.

After a lot of power on/off cycles the SSD was eventually detected again in PCIe slot 3. I managed to finish another Windows 10 installation and had the system up and running for a few hours before the same problem happened again, bluescreen and the SSD was gone. Note: Both Intel 750 SSDs work perfect in my gaming PC (X99, 5960X, RVE).

And as if this wasn't enough the board also started to say there are SMART errors with my connected SATA HDD, a Seagate Enterprise Capacity v4 6TB. There are no SMART errors, the HDD is healthy. Conclusion: Both PCIe slots and SATA slots defect, or are they?

I'm out of ideas at this point, is the quality control at ASUS this bad that I bought 2 defect boards?

Or is this a compability problem and Broadwell-EP or Broadwell in general is not working well with first gen X99 boards despite the BIOS update?

The Xeon E5 2687W v4 and the Samsung M393A2K40BB1-CRC memory is on the ASUS QVL list it should be fully supported.

I had posted this on hardforum.com first but this thread here on overclock.net might be the better place to seek for help after all.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Matt-M79

In addition to my post above:

I got confirmation that both boards are defect. The store send me another replacement, the last they had in stock. The second board is being refunded for now. Unboxing the replacement I noticed right away its not a new board even though the store told me so. Scratches all over the PCB, dirt/dust in the PCIe and RAM slots. I don't want to jump to conclusions here but it seems the X99-E WS USB 3.1 has gone EOL in favor for the 10G and if you buy one now you probably get a refurb. I didn't bother trying this board, gonna wait for the 10G or see if Supermicro has something I can use instead, like the X10SRA maybe.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-M79*
> 
> In addition to my post above:
> 
> I got confirmation that both boards are defect. The store send me another replacement, the last they had in stock. The second board is being refunded for now. Unboxing the replacement I noticed right away its not a new board even though the store told me so. Scratches all over the PCB, dirt/dust in the PCIe and RAM slots. I don't want to jump to conclusions here but it seems the X99-E WS USB 3.1 has gone EOL in favor for the 10G and if you buy one now you probably get a refurb. I didn't bother trying this board, gonna wait for the 10G or see if Supermicro has something I can use instead, like the X10SRA maybe.


that sounds exactly like the board I received although I payed bigtime for a brand new one. I sent it back now and I'm curious to see what will happen. Will they find a new one or will I get another refurb ? If it is the case I'm gonna ask for a refund but cannot immediately think of any other board that is this feature rich tbh. 7x PCIE 16x and PLX chip along with nice black finish all the way ? This board is pretty unique imho for a workstation


----------



## vaoqeRG

Can anyone get to the QVL for the X99-e WS?

It does not seem accessible here:
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_QVL/

I am trying to make sure this RAM kit would work with the board:
Vengeance LPX 32GB CMK32GX4M4A2400C16R
http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk32gx4m4a2400c16r


----------



## Matt-M79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> Can anyone get to the QVL for the X99-e WS?
> 
> It does not seem accessible here:
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_QVL/
> 
> I am trying to make sure this RAM kit would work with the board:
> Vengeance LPX 32GB CMK32GX4M4A2400C16R
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/vengeance-lpx-32gb-4x8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c16-memory-kit-red-cmk32gx4m4a2400c16r


Does this direct link open for you?

Broadwell:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_BROADWELL-E.pdf

Haswell:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_HASWELL-E.pdf

I think that kit isn't on either list.


----------



## vaoqeRG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-M79*
> 
> Does this direct link open for you?
> 
> Broadwell:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_BROADWELL-E.pdf
> 
> Haswell:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS/QVL/X99-E_WS_series_MEMORY_DDR4_non_ECC_UDIMM_QVL_HASWELL-E.pdf
> 
> I think that kit isn't on either list.


It works! Thanks a lot!

The kit is indeed not on the list, that is a damn shame, it was half price, was going to double up and get me 64GB.


----------



## profundido

I never bother checking the QVL, I just buy the newest hottest kit G-skill out there that first sure will not (yet) have made it into the QVL list anyway and never have trouble with them. Worst case the board is not capable of pushing the kit to the max but it's not like that's rendering the memory kit unusable.

If the kit is designed and tested by a quality manufacturer for that specific chipset, then that's enough for me.


----------



## vaoqeRG

I do not even think its particularly new. Its a 2400MHz and I am having a hard time finding any reviews for it. It is definitely designed for the X99 chipset and made by Corsair. I seriously contemplating buying it at this price, its £85 whereas other kits are going for £150, almost half price!


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaoqeRG*
> 
> I do not even think its particularly new. Its a 2400MHz and I am having a hard time finding any reviews for it. It is definitely designed for the X99 chipset and made by Corsair. I seriously contemplating buying it at this price, its £85 whereas other kits are going for £150, almost half price!


buy it ! Really what are you waiting for...if they're compatible for X99 you can tweak your bios to run them at whatever they are capable


----------



## vaoqeRG

I hesitated, and now its gone









Thank you for the encouragement though, I should have acted faster!


----------



## jsutter71

I find it interesting that so many people are receiving used or defective boards. Is this limited to Europe? The replacement board I received from Asus after a RMA was brand new. I made sure to inspect every inch to try and find signs of previous use. Even the plastic coatings were still in place.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I find it interesting that so many people are receiving used or defective boards. Is this limited to Europe? The replacement board I received from Asus after a RMA was brand new. I made sure to inspect every inch to try and find signs of previous use. Even the plastic coatings were still in place.


I'm in US. The RMA I received from asus was a refurbished board.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Will I get better TDP on my 1080 seahawk x if I plug in the 6pin power connector on this mobo?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I'm in US. The RMA I received from asus was a refurbished board.


It's up to them whether or not they send a new or used board during the RMA process. After I received my replacement I called Asus and had them look up the serial number to verify the board they sent me was new and had a 3 year warranty.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It's up to them whether or not they send a new or used board during the RMA process. After I received my replacement I called Asus and had them look up the serial number to verify the board they sent me was new and had a 3 year warranty.


New would imply unopened in retail packaging. The board I received was in a white cardboard box.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> New would imply unopened in retail packaging. The board I received was in a white cardboard box.


Exactly..This is what I received.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Exactly..This is what I received.


You're certainly one of the lucky few then!









It took asus MONTHS just to secure stock and replace my burned out board and they replaced it with a broken refurb. I gave up with asus after the third RMA.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> You're certainly one of the lucky few then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took asus MONTHS just to secure stock and replace my burned out board and they replaced it with a broken refurb. I gave up with asus after the third RMA.


I was anticipating that to happen to me during the process, so I purchased another board thinking that I would be in limbo for weeks. Then the unthinkable happened, and 2 weeks later I received a email from Asus telling me that they had sent the replacement. Three days later it arrived at my door.


----------



## jsutter71

Of course the replacement I bought from Amazon had two bad dimm slots so I had Amazon replace THAT one, but the second one from Amazon was good. Well, good except that for weeks I have been troubleshooting what I thought was a faulty ASMedia USB controller. It would appear then disappear in my device settings. I tried what I thought was everything from pulling out hardware to installing/ reinstalling the OS, and then after all that time and energy it occurred to me that it might have been a faulty USB cable or device. And it turned out to be exactly that. A bad USB extension cable. Live and learn.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> Will I get better TDP on my 1080 seahawk x if I plug in the 6pin power connector on this mobo?


It will help with 3 or 4 cards especially if you OC/OV and have other PCIe devices connected. With 1 or 2 cards only, there's no benefit. You won't come close to exceeding the power delivered through the slots.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> It will help with 3 or 4 cards especially if you OC/OV and have other PCIe devices connected. With 1 or 2 cards only, there's no benefit. You won't come close to exceeding the power delivered through the slots.


I kinda knew that already, I dont know what I expected but I was hoping that I could get some extra TDP limit on my seahawk if I added the extra power on my mobo.But its hardwared into the gpu.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Oki, this board is from launch, but I recently encountered a very annoying problem.

After every time I go to the BIOS it will post up and say 'Error no OS' or something. If I go to the boot section my 840 Pro is not discovered, if I press F8 in the normal start-up menu, I can boot from the 840 Pro.

Please help?

Newest bios.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Oki, this board is from launch, but I recently encountered a very annoying problem.
> 
> After every time I go to the BIOS it will post up and say 'Error no OS' or something. If I go to the boot section my 840 Pro is not discovered, if I press F8 in the normal start-up menu, I can boot from the 840 Pro.
> 
> Please help?
> 
> Newest bios.


On the exit tab click on load optimized defaults and see if that fixes it. If your 840 pro is still missing after that then clear your CMOS.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Thanks! I'll try tomorrow!


----------



## zlpw0ker

or if that doesnt help,revert back to the latest bios and ignore 3201.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Will play around with it after school today.

Didn't think you could flash to an older bios?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Will play around with it after school today.
> 
> Didn't think you could flash to an older bios?


The point of BIOS flashback is to be able to flash to an older BIOS in the event of a corrupt upgrade.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I cleared CMOS and it works now, finally!

Was really tired of having to boot twice if I went to the BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I find it interesting that so many people are receiving used or defective boards. Is this limited to Europe? The replacement board I received from Asus after a RMA was brand new. I made sure to inspect every inch to try and find signs of previous use. Even the plastic coatings were still in place.


euro here. After I sent it back they immediately went over to full refund without question meaning there is not even 1 board available anymore that is not a refurb or demo. Guess I'll have to wait for the future 10G refresh version or similar if I want a new board


----------



## jsutter71

My Thunderbolt 3 card finally arrived today and so far I have been unable to get it to work. I have GPUs in slot 1,3,5 and have no choice but to use slot 7. I am able to see the card in the BIOS but the card does not show in Windows. I'm not sure if it's a setting or if the card won't work in that slot. Either way I have a ticket in with Asus support.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My Thunderbolt 3 card finally arrived today and so far I have been unable to get it to work. I have GPUs in slot 1,3,5 and have no choice but to use slot 7. I am able to see the card in the BIOS but the card does not show in Windows. I'm not sure if it's a setting or if the card won't work in that slot. Either way I have a ticket in with Asus support.


Why don't you pull one GPU and try TB3 in slot 2 as per book just to see if it works there!


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My Thunderbolt 3 card finally arrived today and so far I have been unable to get it to work. I have GPUs in slot 1,3,5 and have no choice but to use slot 7. I am able to see the card in the BIOS but the card does not show in Windows. I'm not sure if it's a setting or if the card won't work in that slot. Either way I have a ticket in with Asus support.


This is a very specific (known) issue. Before you will spend months banging your head against the wall to solve this Rubik's cube puzzle with no useful responses from Asus here's the solution:

1. RTFM. The Thunderbolt adapter MUST be in slot 2 (I forgot the page numbers by heart). This will also force the slot in 2x mode.

2. Because of 1. and space reasons (double slot graphics cards are common now) your graphics cards must be in slot 3+5 or 5+7 or 3+7 (experiment with resource usage and bandwith).

3. latest bios 3201 completely breaks thunderbolt support so you must go back 1 bios version to make it work

4. Test with a clean OS, you'll see it pop up in device manager and then you can install the drivers

Good luck !


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> This is a very specific (known) issue. Before you will spend months banging your head against the wall to solve this Rubik's cube puzzle with no useful responses from Asus here's the solution:
> 
> 1. RTFM. The Thunderbolt adapter MUST be in slot 2 (I forgot the page numbers by heart). This will also force the slot in 2x mode.
> 
> 2. Because of 1. and space reasons (double slot graphics cards are common now) your graphics cards must be in slot 3+5 or 5+7 or 3+7 (experiment with resource usage and bandwith).
> 
> 3. latest bios 3201 completely breaks thunderbolt support so you must go back 1 bios version to make it work
> 
> 4. Test with a clean OS, you'll see it pop up in device manager and then you can install the drivers
> 
> Good luck !


Here is the link to the ASUS page for specs on TB3.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/

At the very bottom is a note.

"Note
* X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot."


----------



## jsutter71

The new BiOS does allow you to configure for slots other then the 2nd slot. It gives you options for Northbound slots all the way to slot 5. Not sure why it won't allow 6-7. I can't try slot 2 because I am limited by my water cooling configuration. Now is the time I wish I had waited and purchased the EVGA 980ti kingpin which turns into a single slot GPU when water cooled. I'm going to try and get Asus to change their BIOS to allow more flexibility for Thunderbolt. Their is absolutely no reason, that I know of, why it should not support this.


----------



## jsutter71

Ok quick rant about these GPU manufacturers. EVGA at least gave us a single slot option with the 980Ti kingpin. The DVI port on most of these cards which prevents this really needs to go away.


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My Thunderbolt 3 card finally arrived today and so far I have been unable to get it to work. I have GPUs in slot 1,3,5 and have no choice but to use slot 7. I am able to see the card in the BIOS but the card does not show in Windows. I'm not sure if it's a setting or if the card won't work in that slot. Either way I have a ticket in with Asus support.


This is a very specific (known) issue. Before you will spend months banging your head against the wall to solve this Rubik's cube puzzle with no useful responses from Asus here's the solution:

1. RTFM. The Thunderbolt adapter MUST be in slot 2 (I forgot the page numbers by heart). This will also force the slot in 2x mode.

2. Because of 1. and space reasons (double slot graphics cards are common now) your graphics cards must be in slot 3+5 or 5+7 or 3+7 (experiment with resource usage and bandwith).

3. latest bios 3201 completely breaks thunderbolt support so you must go back 1 bios version to make it work

4. Test with a clean OS, you'll see it pop up in device manager and then you can install the drivers

Good luck !







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Ok quick rant about these GPU manufacturers. EVGA at least gave us a single slot option with the 980Ti kingpin. The DVI port on most of these cards which prevents this really needs to go away.


you can modify it to become 1 slot. See the video Linus did on that.

Also, How does your watercooling exactly prevent you from freeing up slot 2 ? I would expect that you can move your graphics cards 2 slots down in the config they are right now , thus freeing up slot 2 ?


----------



## jsutter71

you mean in slots 3,5,7. I'm using solid PETG tubing so tearing down and remodeling is a process. Not sure if I'm willing to do that.


----------



## jsutter71

Ok. I am convinced that most Asus technicians are simple minded individuals. Here is the email I just received from Asus

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

I understand that Thunderbolt 3 card is not working on your motherboard.

I apologize for the inconvenience caused. I will certainly help you.

I am sorry to inform you that X99-E WS/USB3.1 motherboard is not compatible with ThunderboltEX 3 crad. Please find the below list of motherboards compatible with ThunderboltEX 3:

Z170-PREMIUM
Z170-DELUXE
Z170-PRO
Z170-A
Z170-AR
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
SABERTOOTH Z170 S
MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME
MAXIMUS VIII HERO
MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
X99-DELUXE II
X99-DELUXE
X99-PRO/USB 3.1
X99-PRO
X99-A/USB 3.1
X99-A
X99-A II
X99-E
SABERTOOTH X99
RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
RAMPAGE V EXTREME

If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us again for assistance.

Best Regards,
Kalathi M.

*My Response.*

Yes it is. Please see attachment and refer my ticket to a technician that knows what they are doing.

*And my attachment.*
ThunderboltEX 3
OverviewSpecificationsGallerySupport
Print
Chipset
Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3 Controller
Interface
PCI Express 3.0 x4 (compatible with PCI Express x16/x8/x4 slots)
External Connectors
1 x Thunderbolt™ 3 port (Type-C)
- up to 40Gbps for Thunderbolt devices
- up to 10Gbps for USB 3.1 devices
- up to 12V/3A, 36W charging support
1 x USB 3.1 port (Type-A, support up to 10Gbps)
1 x 9 pin TB header
Operating System
Windows® 10
Windows® 8.1 64-bit
Windows® 8 64-bit
Windows® 7 32-bit
Windows® 7 64-bit
Accessories
1 x mini DisplayPort Cable (links graphics output from motherboard's or discrete graphics card's DisplayPort to the mini DisplayPort IN port on the ThunderboltEX 3 card)
1 x ASUS TB header cable (connects ASUS motherboard's TB header with ThunderboltEX 3 card's TB header)
Support Disc
Thunderbolt™ 3 driver inside
Dimensions
3.35 inch x 3.94 inch (10cm*8.5cm)
Compatible Model
Z170-PREMIUM
Z170-DELUXE
Z170-PRO
Z170-A
Z170-AR
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
SABERTOOTH Z170 S
MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME
MAXIMUS VIII HERO
MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
X99-DELUXE II
X99-DELUXE
X99-DELUXE/U3.1
X99-PRO/USB 3.1
X99-PRO
X99-A/USB 3.1
X99-A
X99-A II
X99-E
SABERTOOTH X99
RAMPAGE V EXTREME/U3.1
RAMPAGE V EXTREME
*X99-E WS/USB3.1**
X99-E WS*
VGA
Supports DisplayPort 1.2* with max. resolution 4096 x [email protected]/24Hz
Note
* X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot.

*Now for my wonderful evening*

I drained my loop and made the attempt to move my GPUs to slots 3,5,7 tonight. After going through that process I discovered that the Thunderbolt motherboard header is directly in line with the 7th slot. Because of this, the GPU will not properly seat into the PCIe slot.


----------



## profundido

aww that really sucks. You could use a PCIE riser to deal with that situation (but ouch hardtube...) and with a triple SLI setup moving the entire block 2 slots down is basically your only option









Maybe it's time to sell the 980ti's and upgrade to dual 1080's or TXP's ? Also hardtube doesn't make this any easier indeed...


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> aww that really sucks. You could use a PCIE riser to deal with that situation (but ouch hardtube...) and with a triple SLI setup moving the entire block 2 slots down is basically your only option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to sell the 980ti's and upgrade to dual 1080's or TXP's ? Also hardtube doesn't make this any easier indeed...


Ah, risers....


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> aww that really sucks. You could use a PCIE riser to deal with that situation (but ouch hardtube...) and with a triple SLI setup moving the entire block 2 slots down is basically your only option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's time to sell the 980ti's and upgrade to dual 1080's or TXP's ? Also hardtube doesn't make this any easier indeed...


The thought had occurred to me. Since all three cards are already setup for water cooling I bet I'd be able to get a good price. The only issue is that my case would be in limbo until I sold the 980Ti's, bought/received the new ones and set up for water cooling. I'm partial to EVGA but EK has not started selling the water blocks for them yet. The other issue is that I doubt anyone would buy them all at once. for me to afford two 1080's and their blocks I'd need to sell all three of my 980Ti's.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> The thought had occurred to me. Since all three cards are already setup for water cooling I bet I'd be able to get a good price. The only issue is that my case would be in limbo until I sold the 980Ti's, bought/received the new ones and set up for water cooling. I'm partial to EVGA but EK has not started selling the water blocks for them yet. The other issue is that I doubt anyone would buy them all at once. for me to afford two 1080's and their blocks I'd need to sell all three of my 980Ti's.


In case you consider this:

I don't know how much your third card is really adding in your games nowadays or how much it would gimp you but in case it doesn't matter much you could sell that one already and refill your loop with 2 cards in slot 3 and 5. That would allow you to fully troubleshoot this problem and sell 1 card already without being completely disabled.

I know it's alot of work but I would put the third cards aside even just for the sake of the period you need to troubleshoot TB thoroughly. If it turns out you can't get it to work anyway you can still decide to continue using your triple SLI. To save some work you can temporary use some soft tube where needed ?

Also, perhaps by then and when you find a buyer for the last 2 cards together the 1080 Ti (basically the current TXP with less memory) might be coming out ?


----------



## jsutter71

*Asus is still sticking with their statement that this board does not support Thunderbolt 3. Their latest response.*

Thank you for your response.

I apologize for the inconvenience caused.

I have checked with my next level of support, but unfortunately X99-E WS/USB3.1 motherboard is not compatible with ThunderboltEX 3 card. Please visit below link for thunderbolt card compatibility list:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/


----------



## profundido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *Asus is still sticking with their statement that this board does not support Thunderbolt 3. Their latest response.*
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I apologize for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> I have checked with my next level of support, but unfortunately X99-E WS/USB3.1 motherboard is not compatible with ThunderboltEX 3 card. Please visit below link for thunderbolt card compatibility list:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/


So they removed thunderbolt support off the list post-release and instead of fixing it they're just removing it in the bios altogether and then update all support lists instead ? Seriously, how lame is that for people that planned their rig around this set up...


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> So they removed thunderbolt support off the list post-release and instead of fixing it they're just removing it in the bios altogether and then update all support lists instead ? Seriously, how lame is that for people that planned their rig around this set up...


NO they have not changed the list. There are 2 lists as I have stated before in this forum. A US website list without X99-E WS showing and the rest of the world website showing support via a specific NOTE as the very bottom.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/

jsutter71, I suggest your send the link above to the Asus man who keeps telling you that the board is not supported.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> NO they have not changed the list. There are 2 lists as I have stated before in this forum. A US website list without X99-E WS showing and the rest of the world website showing support via a specific NOTE as the very bottom.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/ThunderboltEX-3/specifications/
> 
> jsutter71, I suggest your send the link above to the Asus man who keeps telling you that the board is not supported.


I did. I sent them the link when I responded to their first response telling me that they did not support it. They are just being stubborn.


----------



## jren207

Hi All. This was the only thread I could find to do with owners of this board.

I'm just wondering if anyone has installed an M.2 SSD into the slot on this board.

I ask this, as I have just installed the Kingston HyperX Predator PCIe SSD (SHPM2280P2/240G) and it works great, however there is one annoying bug, which i don't know if it is a problem with the board or the SSD itself.

The HDD LED on my case is constantly lit. As soon as I switch on my PC it lights up and remains lit. It doesn't even flicker to indicate any activity.

The LED works fine if no M.2 card is installed in the slot, (e.g. SATA SSD or HDD connected to a SATA port).

I have the latest firmware installed on the SSD, and the latest BIOS on the motherboard. It doesn't matter if it's UEFI, or CSM enabled, it is always lit.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jren207*
> 
> Hi All. This was the only thread I could find to do with owners of this board.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has installed an M.2 SSD into the slot on this board.
> 
> I ask this, as I have just installed the Kingston HyperX Predator PCIe SSD (SHPM2280P2/240G) and it works great, however there is one annoying bug, which i don't know if it is a problem with the board or the SSD itself.
> 
> The HDD LED on my case is constantly lit. As soon as I switch on my PC it lights up and remains lit. It doesn't even flicker to indicate any activity.
> 
> The LED works fine if no M.2 card is installed in the slot, (e.g. SATA SSD or HDD connected to a SATA port).
> 
> I have the latest firmware installed on the SSD, and the latest BIOS on the motherboard. It doesn't matter if it's UEFI, or CSM enabled, it is always lit.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'm using a SM951 as my OS drive which if your not familiar is a M.2 SSD. If your having a issue with your case LED then I doubt it's related to the drive. You may want to double check the motherboard header to verify that it's connected properly. Does your case share the same button for reset and HDD LED? If so then it will remain lit unless your system is restarting or powered off, as is the case on my case. Also the HDD activity light is more of a throwback to older mechanical and SATA connected drives. Newer drives that connect through M.2 and PCIe process data much faster rendering the HDD activity light obsolete.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jren207*
> 
> Hi All. This was the only thread I could find to do with owners of this board.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has installed an M.2 SSD into the slot on this board.
> 
> I ask this, as I have just installed the Kingston HyperX Predator PCIe SSD (SHPM2280P2/240G) and it works great, however there is one annoying bug, which i don't know if it is a problem with the board or the SSD itself.
> 
> The HDD LED on my case is constantly lit. As soon as I switch on my PC it lights up and remains lit. It doesn't even flicker to indicate any activity.
> 
> The LED works fine if no M.2 card is installed in the slot, (e.g. SATA SSD or HDD connected to a SATA port).
> 
> I have the latest firmware installed on the SSD, and the latest BIOS on the motherboard. It doesn't matter if it's UEFI, or CSM enabled, it is always lit.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I had the same issue in the early m.2 days with the plextor 2280 m.2. Ended up being a plextor firmware update that fixed the issue.


----------



## mistersimon75

edit.


----------



## mistersimon75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realogic*
> 
> I've just reported it one page ago: I also have TB card working well on 3101 bios (slot 2) but doesn't on new 3201.
> You have to revert back


With BIOS 3201 i have the same problem in my new WS:

Motherboard: Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1,
TB controller: Asus ThunderboltEX II/Dual

I've downgraded bios at 3101 and all is ok
Yesterday i wrote to ASUS italy and they saw me that the issue has trasmit to ASUS USA to solve the problem, A new bios will be released next days/weeks


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersimon75*
> 
> With BIOS 3201 i have the same problem in my new WS:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1,
> TB controller: Asus ThunderboltEX II/Dual
> 
> I've downgraded bios at 3101 and all is ok
> Yesterday i wrote to ASUS italy and they saw me that the issue has trasmit to ASUS USA to solve the problem, A new bios will be released next days/weeks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersimon75*
> 
> With BIOS 3201 i have the same problem in my new WS:
> In Asus's world days might be weeks. I hope they address their issues with Thunderbolt 3 support
> Motherboard: Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1,
> TB controller: Asus ThunderboltEX II/Dual
> 
> I've downgraded bios at 3101 and all is ok
> Yesterday i wrote to ASUS italy and they saw me that the issue has trasmit to ASUS USA to solve the problem, A new bios will be released next days/weeks


I hope they also address their issue with Thunderbolt 3 support.


----------



## thedavejay

Hi everyone,

I am quite new to the ASUS X99-E WS. Im trying to update my BIOS but dont know what the .cab file name should be. I keep getting "This is not a proper bios update file".

Can anyone tell me what the name of the cab file should be?

Thanks for you help. I did try search the net and this thread but couldnt find anything that helps.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thedavejay*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am quite new to the ASUS X99-E WS. Im trying to update my BIOS but dont know what the .cab file name should be. I keep getting "This is not a proper bios update file".
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the name of the cab file should be?
> 
> Thanks for you help. I did try search the net and this thread but couldnt find anything that helps.


1.Ok. Go to the following page and download the latest BIOS under OS DOS

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/

2. Then unzip the file and place both of the unzipped files on a thumb drive.
3. rename the BIOS file that you just put on the thumb drive to to X99EWS.CAP
4. turn off your PC.
5. insert the thumb drive in the USB port for BIOS flashback .
6. press the BIOS flashback button for 3 seconds.
7. wait for the lights to stop blinking which should take a few minutes.
8. turn on your PC and follow the instructions. Your PC may restart a couple times before being prompted to reenter the BIOS.

Here is a link to the BIOS flashback page for more information.

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1013998/

*BIOS Flashback is able to flash forward for BIOS updates, and FLASH backwards.*


----------



## clovk

Hello

I can't seem to find a BIOS download, yes I've checked the official web page and the auto update doesn't work (has it ever?). What am I missing? Wrote to asus, no response... Left on 3101.


----------



## ScootingCat

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/

For OS, select DOS.


----------



## clovk

lol, i could have sworn i checked there to. Thank you!


----------



## webhito

Hello fellas! was pondering on getting a RVE and then found this gem, where I am located both cost about the same, which one would you chose if you had to pick one from scratch?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hello fellas! was pondering on getting a RVE and then found this gem, where I am located both cost about the same, which one would you chose if you had to pick one from scratch?


that really depends on what plans you have for your mobo. Im not a huge OC,but I have heard that RVE is pretty good for OC.

but e-ws 3.1 mobo has insanely big amount of connectivity.
12 sata ports
Can run quad 16x SLI through PLX chips,even with a 28pcie lane cpu
Its a server grade mobo which means its designed to run 24/7 for years without problems, 12k capicators.
SSI CEB form factor which it means its bigger than e-atx(r5e) - but in return it has more features that is more appealing to me than r5e.
Many fan connections - which is always a plus,I dunno how many the r5e has.
I really like the design of the e ws board, it has no rgb led coloring, it has 7 PCIE x16 ports which is just insane. Even if you dont use quad sli gpu's you can still have more connected in the e-ws than with r5e.
It can run ECC+ Xeon combination aswell. It has some server features,but its very versatile in my opinion.
I really like Asus UEFI more on the e-ws than on the r5e. the bios on r5e seems more OC oriented. So if you want a good mobo that does pretty much everything go for this e-ws board.
It also has m.2 slot,but I advice you not to use it because if you have plan on using it as OS drive it makes the pc sluggish and slow. Its because the m.2 drive is not shared with the pcie slot 4. But if you put it on a m.2 pcie card adapter and put it in pcie port 4 it gets shared and it goes really fast.
There is no wasted space on this board, not a inch. I see other x99 boards that the manufactorers put up stuff on the and other places that is unecessery and ugly/clunky in my opinion.

I have no encountered any issues with this mobo as of yet,I have had it for 6months now.Its by far the best mobo I have ever owned


----------



## ocmcdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> It also has m.2 slot,but I advice you not to use it because if you have plan on using it as OS drive it makes the pc sluggish and slow. Its because the m.2 drive is not shared with the pcie slot 4. But if you put it on a m.2 pcie card adapter and put it in pcie port 4 it gets shared and it goes really fast.


you lost me here


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> that really depends on what plans you have for your mobo. Im not a huge OC,but I have heard that RVE is pretty good for OC.
> 
> but e-ws 3.1 mobo has insanely big amount of connectivity.
> 12 sata ports
> Can run quad 16x SLI through PLX chips,even with a 28pcie lane cpu
> Its a server grade mobo which means its designed to run 24/7 for years without problems, 12k capicators.
> SSI CEB form factor which it means its bigger than e-atx(r5e) - but in return it has more features that is more appealing to me than r5e.
> Many fan connections - which is always a plus,I dunno how many the r5e has.
> I really like the design of the e ws board, it has no rgb led coloring, it has 7 PCIE x16 ports which is just insane. Even if you dont use quad sli gpu's you can still have more connected in the e-ws than with r5e.
> It can run ECC+ Xeon combination aswell. It has some server features,but its very versatile in my opinion.
> I really like Asus UEFI more on the e-ws than on the r5e. the bios on r5e seems more OC oriented. So if you want a good mobo that does pretty much everything go for this e-ws board.
> It also has m.2 slot,but I advice you not to use it because if you have plan on using it as OS drive it makes the pc sluggish and slow. Its because the m.2 drive is not shared with the pcie slot 4. But if you put it on a m.2 pcie card adapter and put it in pcie port 4 it gets shared and it goes really fast.
> There is no wasted space on this board, not a inch. I see other x99 boards that the manufactorers put up stuff on the and other places that is unecessery and ugly/clunky in my opinion.
> 
> I have no encountered any issues with this mobo as of yet,I have had it for 6months now.Its by far the best mobo I have ever owned


Wait a minute. Are you saying the RVE is sluggish when using the M.2 slot or the X99-E WS 3.1 is sluggish? If your saying that the X99-E WS 3.1 is, then I would have to disagree. Also, the M.2 slot on the X99-E WS 3.1 *DOES* share bandwidth with slot 4.

From the Manual.
M.2 Support*
This motherboard features the M.2 slot, which shares bandwidth with PCI Express 3.0 x4 slot to speed up data transfer up to 32 Gb/s. This helps enhance the performance of your SSD (Solid State Drive) that is dedicated only to the operating system.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Wait a minute. Are you saying the RVE is sluggish when using the M.2 slot or the X99-E WS 3.1 is sluggish? If your saying that the X99-E WS 3.1 is, then I would have to disagree. Also, the M.2 slot on the X99-E WS 3.1 *DOES* share bandwidth with slot 4.
> 
> From the Manual.
> M.2 Support*
> This motherboard features the M.2 slot, which shares bandwidth with PCI Express 3.0 x4 slot to speed up data transfer up to 32 Gb/s. This helps enhance the performance of your SSD (Solid State Drive) that is dedicated only to the operating system.


I take it we're still waiting on BIOS support for TBEX 3?

Also, does a 28-lane CPU really run on this thing without giving up *any* features? I know it's PLX sorcery, but is PCIEX16_1 at least connected directly to the CPU?

I am just itching to pull the trigger on this board.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I take it we're still waiting on BIOS support for TBEX 3?
> 
> Also, does a 28-lane CPU really run on this thing without giving up *any* features? I know it's PLX sorcery, but is PCIEX16_1 at least connected directly to the CPU?
> 
> I am just itching to pull the trigger on this board.


Yes on the BIOS and not sure about the 28 lane CPU giving up features. I'm using a 5830K. I guess it would depend on what you are using your system for. Since Asus support is dead set on refusing to admit that this board supports TB3, I wouldn't hold your breath on any future BIOS support.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> I take it we're still waiting on BIOS support for TBEX 3?
> 
> Also, does a 28-lane CPU really run on this thing without giving up *any* features? I know it's PLX sorcery, but is PCIEX16_1 at least connected directly to the CPU?
> 
> I am just itching to pull the trigger on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on the BIOS and not sure about the 28 lane CPU giving up features. I'm using a 5830K. I guess it would depend on what you are using your system for. Since Asus support is dead set on refusing to admit that this board supports TB3, I wouldn't hold your breath on any future BIOS support.
Click to expand...

That's a shame. I also just noticed:

* X99-E WS/USB 3.1 and X99-E WS support ThunderboltEX 3 card at PCIEX16_2 slot.

That would bump your 2-slot GPU from the PCIEX16_1 slot. Does that matter on this board?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> that really depends on what plans you have for your mobo. Im not a huge OC,but I have heard that RVE is pretty good for OC.
> 
> but e-ws 3.1 mobo has insanely big amount of connectivity.
> 12 sata ports
> Can run quad 16x SLI through PLX chips,even with a 28pcie lane cpu
> Its a server grade mobo which means its designed to run 24/7 for years without problems, 12k capicators.
> SSI CEB form factor which it means its bigger than e-atx(r5e) - but in return it has more features that is more appealing to me than r5e.
> Many fan connections - which is always a plus,I dunno how many the r5e has.
> I really like the design of the e ws board, it has no rgb led coloring, it has 7 PCIE x16 ports which is just insane. Even if you dont use quad sli gpu's you can still have more connected in the e-ws than with r5e.
> It can run ECC+ Xeon combination aswell. It has some server features,but its very versatile in my opinion.
> I really like Asus UEFI more on the e-ws than on the r5e. the bios on r5e seems more OC oriented. So if you want a good mobo that does pretty much everything go for this e-ws board.
> It also has m.2 slot,but I advice you not to use it because if you have plan on using it as OS drive it makes the pc sluggish and slow. Its because the m.2 drive is not shared with the pcie slot 4. But if you put it on a m.2 pcie card adapter and put it in pcie port 4 it gets shared and it goes really fast.
> There is no wasted space on this board, not a inch. I see other x99 boards that the manufactorers put up stuff on the and other places that is unecessery and ugly/clunky in my opinion.
> 
> I have no encountered any issues with this mobo as of yet,I have had it for 6months now.Its by far the best mobo I have ever owned


Awesome, the connectivity and server grade build is what caught my eye, I do wonder about the plx chips though, as I do not understand the latency it supposedly adds, will this be noticed gaming or only synthetic? I already ordered one, should be here this coming Thursday.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmcdizzle*
> 
> you lost me here


All I know is when I installed my 950 pro 512gb m.2 drive on the m.2 socket on the mobo I encountered laggy OS, but when I installed it on the pcie port 4 it went away.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Wait a minute. Are you saying the RVE is sluggish when using the M.2 slot or the X99-E WS 3.1 is sluggish? If your saying that the X99-E WS 3.1 is, then I would have to disagree. Also, the M.2 slot on the X99-E WS 3.1 *DOES* share bandwidth with slot 4.
> 
> From the Manual.
> M.2 Support*
> This motherboard features the M.2 slot, which shares bandwidth with PCI Express 3.0 x4 slot to speed up data transfer up to 32 Gb/s. This helps enhance the performance of your SSD (Solid State Drive) that is dedicated only to the operating system.


I havent used the r5e so I dont know about that board,but im saying when I installed the 950 pro, my OS acted really slow,but when I installed it on pcie adapter card it went way.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Awesome, the connectivity and server grade build is what caught my eye, I do wonder about the plx chips though, as I do not understand the latency it supposedly adds, will this be noticed gaming or only synthetic? I already ordered one, should be here this coming Thursday.


awesome choice of getting the e-ws board,but I hope you have ordered the e-ws/3.1 version.
its a little hard to explain the plx chip, I dont fully understand it either. But it does add some latency when using plx chips, though I dont think it is noticeable.
But there arent many other mobo that can do quadl sli gpu at 16x speed on all 4.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> awesome choice of getting the e-ws board,but I hope you have ordered the e-ws/3.1 version.
> its a little hard to explain the plx chip, I dont fully understand it either. But it does add some latency when using plx chips, though I dont think it is noticeable.
> But there arent many other mobo that can do quadl sli gpu at 16x speed on all 4.


Yea, I did order the usb 3.1, it was a tad more expensive but if I was gonna upgrade I made sure to pick the newest model.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *profundido*
> 
> The Thunderbolt adapter MUST be in slot 2 (I forgot the page numbers by heart). This will also force the slot in 2x mode.


You *did* get the TBEX 3 to work, then? Does forcing the slot to x2 mode hinder performance in any way?

Also, jsutter mentioned that the BIOS allows the TB slot to be changed to another slot. Is this confirmed to be working?

If I knew that I could leave my 2-slot GPU in slot 1 and get the TBEX 3 to work properly in another slot (preferably in x4 mode, but not a deal-breaker, if it doesn't make any difference in performance), I would be ordering this board today.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> All I know is when I installed my 950 pro 512gb m.2 drive on the m.2 socket on the mobo I encountered laggy OS, but when I installed it on the pcie port 4 it went away.
> I havent used the r5e so I dont know about that board,but im saying when I installed the 950 pro, my OS acted really slow,but when I installed it on pcie adapter card it went way.


My experience is different. I have a SM951 NVME in my M.2 slot and have not had any reduction of speed. Previously I was using a Intel 750 PCie in slot 7 as my OS drive. I decided to change my OS over to my SM951 and have not had any noticeable decrease in performance. Perhaps your issue was related to a driver or a improper setting in your OS.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> You *did* get the TBEX 3 to work, then? Does forcing the slot to x2 mode hinder performance in any way?
> 
> Also, jsutter mentioned that the BIOS allows the TB slot to be changed to another slot. Is this confirmed to be working?
> 
> If I knew that I could leave my 2-slot GPU in slot 1 and get the TBEX 3 to work properly in another slot (preferably in x4 mode, but not a deal-breaker, if it doesn't make any difference in performance), I would be ordering this board today.


Keep in mind that although I was able to see the TB3 card in the BIOS, and able to adjust the settings their, I was unable to get the card to show up in Windows 10. In the BIOS, it gave the option to adjust the card position from Southbound to Northbound PCIe slots up to slot 4. From the looks of it, the only Southbound lane on the board in slot 2.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> I do wonder about the plx chips though, as I do not understand the latency it supposedly adds, will this be noticed gaming or only synthetic? I already ordered one, should be here this coming Thursday.


My last 3 x main boards have all had PLX chips, and I always seem to be running SLI (And crossfire for a while) . I consistently game at 100fps+ and do not notice any stutter, lag etc from having the chips.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> My last 3 x main boards have all had PLX chips, and I always seem to be running SLI (And crossfire for a while) . I consistently game at 100fps+ and do not notice any stutter, lag etc from having the chips.


I wonder where the supposed latency is noticeable then. I have 2 980 ti's awaiting, hopefully I get a good board on the first try as its the only one amazon Mexico has in stock.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My experience is different. I have a SM951 NVME in my M.2 slot and have not had any reduction of speed. Previously I was using a Intel 750 PCie in slot 7 as my OS drive. I decided to change my OS over to my SM951 and have not had any noticeable decrease in performance. Perhaps your issue was related to a driver or a improper setting in your OS.


thats very strange that we get different results. It could be I have tweaked a few settings in bios differently than you,I remember I did that when I got the board. But as I updated to new bios versions it got resetted and I found out that there was some settings that werent needed to change.

I cant remember which one right now.
Im using win10 now and im using the nvme drivers integrated in the os., I think this was when I was using win7 aswell, so it could be that. that my win7 os I installed I cloned my C drive over to the 950 pro.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> thats very strange that we get different results. It could be I have tweaked a few settings in bios differently than you,I remember I did that when I got the board. But as I updated to new bios versions it got resetted and I found out that there was some settings that werent needed to change.
> 
> I cant remember which one right now.
> Im using win10 now and im using the nvme drivers integrated in the os., I think this was when I was using win7 aswell, so it could be that. that my win7 os I installed I cloned my C drive over to the 950 pro.


That could be it. I would always use a clean install when switching drives. Also I recommend using the NVME specific drivers for the 950pro. I also used the same driver for my SM951.

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools.html


----------



## webhito

What are your folks post times on this motherboard? For some reason it seems it takes a long friggin time just to get a screen, seems a better idea to keep my system sleeping while not in use instead of booting up from cold. What gives?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What are your folks post times on this motherboard? For some reason it seems it takes a long friggin time just to get a screen, seems a better idea to keep my system sleeping while not in use instead of booting up from cold. What gives?


This board is very bad when it comes to loading the BIOS. I had the original X99-E WS version and now a total of four X99-E WS 3.1 boards and they all had stupidly slow boot times. Asus makes great hardware but the BIOS engineers need to be replaced. I have not found any other boards that have the features that this board offers, so a slow BIOS is the price we have to pay. Their are some BIOS options which allow you to tweak the memory settings to speed up boot times, but I discovered that the board becomes very unstable when you change those settings.


----------



## jsutter71

BTW. Asus just released a updated BIOS for the X99-E WS 3.1 version of this board.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> This board is very bad when it comes to loading the BIOS. I had the original X99-E WS version and now a total of four X99-E WS 3.1 boards and they all had stupidly slow boot times. Asus makes great hardware but the BIOS engineers need to be replaced. I have not found any other boards that have the features that this board offers, so a slow BIOS is the price we have to pay. Their are some BIOS options which allow you to tweak the memory settings to speed up boot times, but I discovered that the board becomes very unstable when you change those settings.


Haha, that totally sucks, I guess its gonna be sleeping during downtime.

Btw, its not just asus, I had a g1 gaming board ( z170 ) and post times were also horrible, I ended up returning the board and replacing for a sabertooth which was bad, but not as bad.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What are your folks post times on this motherboard? For some reason it seems it takes a long friggin time just to get a screen, seems a better idea to keep my system sleeping while not in use instead of booting up from cold. What gives?


The post time was much faster on older BIOS's. Newer BIOS's are considerably slower.

BUT, things to consider. Asus (and X99) had a handful of memory compatibility issues during launch (and earlier BIOS's), and the X99-E WS (and 3.1) were included in this.

So, saying that, you have to keep in mind what "POST" is actually doing (Power on Self-test). During POST a test load is generated and sent to your systems memory "x" amount of times to check for return codes. If the results pass you continue to boot. If they fail, you may see a lost stick in the BIOS or something like that. Or, it just hangs.

What I think ASUS is doing now in later BIOS's is they are more thoroughly timing/executing the memory test during POST to allow a high success rate on boot (and better compatibility for RAM on the market).

Personally, I am fine with a slower post if it guarantees me a clean boot


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> BTW. Asus just released a updated BIOS for the X99-E WS 3.1 version of this board.


X99-E-WS-USB3.1 Formal BIOS 3302 released.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EU31.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve system performance and stability.
*2.Support Thunderbolt TBT and USB Boot function.
*3. Add INT19 setting item in BIOS.

I don't suppose there's any reason to think this changes anything where support for Thunderbolt 3 is concerned? I don't know what INT19 is for.


----------



## webhito

So, my board arrived, was surprised of the size of the box, was actually expecting something a little beefier, you know like the rampage comes with? Hopefully the lack of extra stuff from the rampage is put into higher quality parts lol.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> The post time was much faster on older BIOS's. Newer BIOS's are considerably slower.
> 
> BUT, things to consider. Asus (and X99) had a handful of memory compatibility issues during launch (and earlier BIOS's), and the X99-E WS (and 3.1) were included in this.
> 
> So, saying that, you have to keep in mind what "POST" is actually doing (Power on Self-test). During POST a test load is generated and sent to your systems memory "x" amount of times to check for return codes. If the results pass you continue to boot. If they fail, you may see a lost stick in the BIOS or something like that. Or, it just hangs.
> 
> What I think ASUS is doing now in later BIOS's is they are more thoroughly timing/executing the memory test during POST to allow a high success rate on boot (and better compatibility for RAM on the market).
> 
> Personally, I am fine with a slower post if it guarantees me a clean boot


I kind of dislike slow post times, but thankfully there is always the sleep option. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cybrnook

Aslo, remember it's a WS board. Leave the sucker on 24-7, what it's made for


----------



## Poppapete

Never turn mine off. Bad for the components to cool off and then heat up again.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So, my board arrived, was surprised of the size of the box, was actually expecting something a little beefier, you know like the rampage comes with? Hopefully the lack of extra stuff from the rampage is put into higher quality parts lol.


i dont know what you consider beefy,but the r5e is a glorified christmas tree compared to what you get on this WS board.
its non comparable.
our board is the most beefiest and feature rich mobo on the x99 chipset as far as I can see.
this board is actually bigger than r5e, its form factor is SSI CEB and no wasted space are on it.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> i dont know what you consider beefy,but the r5e is a glorified christmas tree compared to what you get on this WS board.
> its non comparable.
> our board is the most beefiest and feature rich mobo on the x99 chipset as far as I can see.
> this board is actually bigger than r5e, its form factor is SSI CEB and no wasted space are on it.


Haha, by beefier I just meant the amount of extra stuff the box comes with, all in all its just crap, but it just feels weird that such a high end board doesn't come with more, if you know what I mean.

On another subject, can any combination of pci-e ports be used? Do I need to have 1 gpu in the first slot or can I skip to the 3rd and 5th for an sli?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Haha, by beefier I just meant the amount of extra stuff the box comes with, all in all its just crap, but it just feels weird that such a high end board doesn't come with more, if you know what I mean.
> 
> On another subject, can any combination of pci-e ports be used? Do I need to have 1 gpu in the first slot or can I skip to the 3rd and 5th for an sli?


if you want that 5.25 bay crap that follows r5e you can always buy somewhere.
Remember,this is a WS board. it has 12 sata ports,PLX chips 7x pcie ports and ton of USB and that is just some of the things on this WS board.
You can use it for whatever you want,you real server stuff, but it is server graded mobo.

I think its recommended that you are using 1,3,5,7 for GPU's. but since the m.2 is shared with port 4 you kinda have to use 1,3 or 5 or 7. Im not into SLI,but if I ever wants to get 2 GPU's I have to put 1 at slot 1 and slot 5.
it does come with COM port,and COM port is pretty awesome for server mobo I belive. if im wrong im sorry.
Just because this WS board is high end that doesnt mean you get a crappy sticker that gives you that exclusiveness.

on the actual topic tho. I was really blown away with all the cables that followed with this board,but its the board that is the "extra stuff"


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> i dont know what you consider beefy,but the r5e is a glorified christmas tree compared to what you get on this WS board.
> its non comparable.
> our board is the most beefiest and feature rich mobo on the x99 chipset as far as I can see.
> this board is actually bigger than r5e, its form factor is SSI CEB and no wasted space are on it.
> 
> 
> 
> On another subject, can any combination of pci-e ports be used? Do I need to have 1 gpu in the first slot or can I skip to the 3rd and 5th for an sli?
Click to expand...

Looking at the block diagram at the end of the manual, it appears that slot 1 has the most direct route to the CPU. I don't think you *have* to put it there, but I would.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*
> 
> Looking at the block diagram at the end of the manual, it appears that slot 1 has the most direct route to the CPU. I don't think you *have* to put it there, but I would.


Just was wondering as these boards have a tendency of having issues with the first slot and big heatsinks, I fear water so I only stick to air cooling, reason I wanted to move it to the third slot if possible.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Just was wondering as these boards have a tendency of having issues with the first slot and big heatsinks, I fear water so I only stick to air cooling, reason I wanted to move it to the third slot if possible.


that depends on how big heatsink you are planning on buying. if its D15 from noctua you cant put it at slot 1. But if you install the 212 evo you can have it on slot1.
All boards have problems with a big heatsink when it comes to installing the gpu on slot1.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> that depends on how big heatsink you are planning on buying. if its D15 from noctua you cant put it at slot 1. But if you install the 212 evo you can have it on slot1.
> All boards have problems with a big heatsink when it comes to installing the gpu on slot1.


Its a D14, pretty sure I will run into the same issue.


----------



## cybrnook

You need the Noctua D-15(s) the (s) version is a special "offset" version made for X99 and other boards the need extra clearance for slot 1.

http://noctua.at/en/nh-d15s.html


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> You need the Noctua D-15(s) the (s) version is a special "offset" version made for X99 and other boards the need extra clearance for slot 1.
> 
> http://noctua.at/en/nh-d15s.html


That model is not available where I live, d14 or regular d15, the d15 is $25 more, so I opted for the d14.


----------



## cybrnook

Either of those are the wrong choice. You need the (s) if you want a noctua on your X99 (properly).

For the price you pay though, might as well get a small corsair AIO and have all the room you need.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Either of those are the wrong choice. You need the (s) if you want a noctua on your X99 (properly).
> 
> For the price you pay though, might as well get a small corsair AIO and have all the room you need.


Why do you say they are the wrong choice? Both are supported on the board, there is a warning that says Possible compatibility issues with video cards that have large protruding components at the back. Please see FAQ. Besides that I don't see why it wouldn't work.

Oh, and aio, I don't do, had a custom watercooled system already that had a leak, won't be doing that ever again.


----------



## cybrnook

I don't argue that you can fit the NH-D14 or D15 onto an X99 socket. But in my opinion, any cooler that blocks me from using my primary PCI slot (or any slot), is not the proper cooler for that board.

This is the exact reason they released the NH-D15s

Anyways, they are all great coolers. So in the respect they all work. And of course, this is all just my opinion  get what makes you happy  - personally, losing my primary pci-e slot would drive me insane. Then again I set unrealistic expectations.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> I don't argue that you can fit the NH-D14 or D15 onto an X99 socket. But in my opinion, any cooler that blocks me from using my primary PCI slot (or any slot), is not the proper cooler for that board.
> 
> This is the exact reason they released the NH-D15s
> 
> Anyways, they are all great coolers. So in the respect they all work. And of course, this is all just my opinion  get what makes you happy  - personally, losing my primary pci-e slot would drive me insane. Then again I set unrealistic expectations.


Haha, I totally understand you, in fact, I had a rampage iv black edition and had to buy a zalman 9900max to be able to use my first slot, sadly that cooler does not work on this board for some reason, it doesn't seat properly so I had to get something else.


----------



## Poppapete

I have the NH-D14 (SE2011) and slot 1 is not covered but I leave it empty to give a bit of space around the cooler. With 7 slots most users can afford to have it MT. If I do end up using it it would not be with a GPU with its own fans that would interfere with the air flow around the CPU cooler. The NH-D14 although old is still the best air cooler around though pricey and nearly as good as a water cooled system.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Towers-Power-Four-Large-CPU-Air-Coolers-Face


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I have the NH-D14 (SE2011) and slot 1 is not covered but I leave it empty to give a bit of space around the cooler. With 7 slots most users can afford to have it MT. If I do end up using it it would not be with a GPU with its own fans that would interfere with the air flow around the CPU cooler. The NH-D14 although old is still the best air cooler around though pricey and nearly as good as a water cooled system.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Towers-Power-Four-Large-CPU-Air-Coolers-Face


Cheers, how has not having a card in slot 1 affected your performance? Is it noticeable at all?


----------



## Poppapete

I have never used slot 1 so I don't know but with the 2 plex chips on the board I don't see that it matters.
I have:
S1: Free
S2: Intel 750 as boot drive
S3-4: GTX 970 OC
S5-6: GTX 970 OC (SLI)
S7:Free

Will put in a TB 3 on when I hear someone else has it working.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I have never used slot 1 so I don't know but with the 2 plex chips on the board I don't see that it matters.
> I have:
> S1: Free
> S2: Intel 750 as boot drive
> S3-4: GTX 970 OC
> S5-6: GTX 970 OC (SLI)
> S7:Free
> 
> Will put in a TB 3 on when I hear someone else has it working.


Cheers!


----------



## realogic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersimon75*
> 
> With BIOS 3201 i have the same problem in my new WS:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1,
> TB controller: Asus ThunderboltEX II/Dual
> 
> I've downgraded bios at 3101 and all is ok
> Yesterday i wrote to ASUS italy and they saw me that the issue has trasmit to ASUS USA to solve the problem, A new bios will be released next days/weeks


A new bios has been released (3301) and the thunderbolt card STILL NOT working.
I can't believe a so named "workstation" board can have such failing support behind..


----------



## Rickster7711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What are your folks post times on this motherboard? For some reason it seems it takes a long friggin time just to get a screen, seems a better idea to keep my system sleeping while not in use instead of booting up from cold. What gives?


My post time is 19.9. On BIOS Version 2006


----------



## Poppapete

I don't reboot very often but it takes at least 1 minute.


----------



## z3razerviper

Does Asus have a 20 pin 2.0 TPM yet? Gigabyte has one that looks like the same pinout as the asus 1.2 and I wondering if it would work.


----------



## mistersimon75

Edit


----------



## mistersimon75

edit


----------



## mistersimon75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realogic*
> 
> A new bios has been released (3301) and the thunderbolt card STILL NOT working.
> I can't believe a so named "workstation" board can have such failing support behind..


Are you sure ?!?!? Are you joking ?!?!? Incredible !!!

Please can you tell me: at the parameter 'THUNDERBOLT SPECIFICATION VERSION' in TB options... what f*c**ing number is ?!?!?
in 3101 it was 1.2, in 3201 it was 0.4...
Seriously TB doesn't appears/works ?!?!?! Please update me.

Without full-working TB interface, a cintel film scanner (27.000 euros) and a WS (8.500 euros) are totally useless for my customer purposes...
Many thanks !!! Greetings from Padua (Italy)









PS: *** Today sept. 25th, 2016 i see a BIOS 3302 dated sept. 21st ***


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realogic*
> 
> A new bios has been released (3301) and the thunderbolt card STILL NOT working.
> I can't believe a so named "workstation" board can have such failing support behind..


I think they really screwed up, when they designed the PLX interfaces, and now they're just handcuffed with what they can do to support TB3. I would be quite surprised, if support for it ever came to this board.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Does Asus have a 20 pin 2.0 TPM yet? Gigabyte has one that looks like the same pinout as the asus 1.2 and I wondering if it would work.


Yes and I have one in my system.
https://www.amazon.com/Asus-Accessory-TPM-FW3-19-BitLocker/dp/B0085E4WQQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474833174&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+20+pin+2.0+TPM


----------



## pharaohspaw

Just when we thought all was well.....

As a refresher, we have two systems with the X99-E WS (USB 3.0) boards, each with i7-5960X processors (see my "Patriot" box in rig profiles).

What I'm really needing to post about today is my wife's box. *Either the Corsair H110i GTX has suddenly lost the ability to cool the CPU very well, or the sensors on the motherboard are just going haywire.*

*Quick Summary: Has anyone ever see temperature reporting on these boards just go haywire?*

It's a really long story but either her Corsair H110i GTX cooler has suddenly stopped working very efficiently (yet without dropping reported RPM's by the pump, etc.), the CPU keeps losing contact with the cooling block (no real evidence of that except temps reporting high), or something else very strange and annoying is going on. But her system is acting in every way like the CPU is overheating. I have cleaned off and reapplied heatsink compound 3 times now.

I am trying to figure out if some combination of software (like HWInfo64 of last several versions) / Corsair Link / AI Suite 3, etc. could have messed up the sensors' reporting range. I know it sounds crazy but after what I have seen with my Kingpins I am becoming rather distrustful of ANY monitoring software.

Thanks,
PharaohsPaw


----------



## jsutter71

I am convinced that Asus just doesn't care about Thunderbolt technology. It makes absolutely so since why their flagship workstation motherboard does not support TB3 and to prove my point, completely removing the feature in their latest workstation board X99-E-10G WS.


----------



## Fraggy

Toxic BIOS:

I always try every BIOS revision because I'm curious, although I haven't done any serious load testing lately. When I got around to it, I was surprised to find that on the latest revision (3302), I needed about 100mv more vccin and about 50mv more vcache to keep my rig stable. Temps were up considerably with 2.000v CPU input. I wasn't willing to leave it that high.

So I immediately rolled back to the most recent BIOS that I'd tested thoroughly and was pleased with (1301), and everything is just as I'd left it: 4.6 GHz core and 4.2 GHz cache using 1.900 vccin, 1.344 vcore, and 1.300 vcache. Temps are back to normal too.

I can't say which BIOS revision the stability problem started with. I just want to leave this here in case anyone else is having a problem. One of the recent BIOS revisions obviously introduced some rubbish. I know they've been focusing on improving feature support, and that's good, but they broke something basic along the way.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I am convinced that Asus just doesn't care about Thunderbolt technology. It makes absolutely so since why their flagship workstation motherboard does not support TB3 and to prove my point, completely removing the feature in their latest workstation board X99-E-10G WS.


It's a real shame, too. This board was number one with a bullet on my list for my new build. Unfortunately, since I'm already going with the long-in-the-tooth X99 chipset, Thunderbolt 3 is a must-have for me to provide at least a modicum of future proofing. Now not only am I not buying the WS, I'm not buying an Asus board at all. The Gigabyte Designare looks to be the next best option with integrated Intel certified Thunderbolt 3.

Swing and a miss, Asus.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Toxic BIOS:
> 
> I always try every BIOS revision because I'm curious, although I haven't done any serious load testing lately. When I got around to it, I was surprised to find that on the latest revision (3302), I needed about 100mv more vccin and about 50mv more vcache to keep my rig stable. Temps were up considerably with 2.000v CPU input. I wasn't willing to leave it that high.
> 
> So I immediately rolled back to the most recent BIOS that I'd tested thoroughly and was pleased with (1301), and everything is just as I'd left it: 4.6 GHz core and 4.2 GHz cache using 1.900 vccin, 1.344 vcore, and 1.300 vcache. Temps are back to normal too.
> 
> I can't say which BIOS revision the stability problem started with. I just want to leave this here in case anyone else is having a problem. One of the recent BIOS revisions obviously introduced some rubbish. I know they've been focusing on improving feature support, and that's good, but they broke something basic along the way.


+1

And not to beat a dead horse, but I would just like to repeat my previous statement. Asus makes great hardware, but when it comes to their BIOS programmers they ought to clean house.


----------



## z3razerviper

Thats a 1.2 tpm not a 2.0 i have same one you have in my system already I am looking for a 20 pin 2.0


----------



## Fraggy

Correction: Make that BIOS rev. 1302 and vcache 1.288v. Too much multitasking...


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Correction: Make that BIOS rev. 1302 and vcache 1.288v. Too much multitasking...


How's it going Fraggy?

We've been camping on BIOS rev 1302 as well. It took me a little while to arrive at a 100MHz BCLK stable OC (with your guide) and TBH I don't have time anymore to mess with stuff like this so if there is not a compelling reason to update BIOS version I am not gonna change it, since that means I have to re-do overclocks etc. I've been collecting the newer BIOS versions in case we need them, and since there seems to be strong evidence here that you can't just go straight to the particular version you want to try but instead have to hop/skip/jump through intermediate updates first. But it seems that for whatever stability improvements they may be making with the BIOS updates in newer updates they are also breaking stuff based on the feedback here.

From what I can tell the newer versions don't offer us anything we would need assuming we keep our Haswell-E chips. I don't see buying another (Broadwell 6950X) CPU to put on these boards. If it can't be done with a 5960X I probably don't need to be doing it.

This was my first Asus board in a very long time (I think the last one I bought and kept was a TX-97 or something like that - for Pentium MMX CPU's in the 90's). I tried another in 2004ish but it had a defective onboard intel NIC so I sent it back and bought a Supermicro. Looking back over everything in the last year I am not sure I would want to do it again. Asus support seems really bad. One of the main reasons I chose this board is because of the enterprise grade support, advanced replacement, etc. but none of that matters if they don't have replacements while your board is still under warranty. And the number of defective boards and need to RMA is beyond disturbing for the price of these boards.

On the other hand, there don't seem to really be any other manufacturers with X99 boards with the same set of features. The next closest I could find while shopping for X99 workstation-class boards was an Asrock workstation board, but theirs have those heatsinks on the southbridge area with fans on them that I know would quit working eventually. So I would never buy one. The days of me ripping factory heatsinks off and replacing them with waterblocks or aftermarket coolers are long over. I did it once ("Pharaoh"), and that was enough. Too much hassle for my schedule and the people using these blocks -- not to mention the the people manufacturing them -- do not exactly have a 100% success rate.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

About the temp. HWmonitor will report 30'C ++ than the actual temprature. Aida64 is working like a charm.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> From what I can tell the newer versions don't offer us anything we would need assuming we keep our Haswell-E chips. I don't see buying another (Broadwell 6950X) CPU to put on these boards. If it can't be done with a 5960X I probably don't need to be doing it.


Hey Pharaospaw,

Really I think there's never a need to update a CPU that's only a few gens out of date, so long as it's unlocked. You can always OC your way to the performance you need. I bet an OC'd Sandy Bridge E would outperform a stock Broadwell E, and I bet it will at least draw level with a stock Skylake E, if not do a little better. Overclocking is a kind of future proofing.

I wonder if the Haswell-E stability problem on the X99-E WS BIOS might have started with rev. 3004, when Broadwell E support was added. I don't have time to methodically re-update and load-test each rev. above 1302 to find the culprit. I'm just glad to know that BIOS 1302 restores the performance that made me an enthusiastic fan of this board.

Kinda miss the blue UEFI interface though, lol.


----------



## pharaohspaw

So it looks like the problem with my wife's rig is the Corsair H110i GTX. With rad fans and pump both up to full tilt, it is taking way too long to drop temperatures on the CPU. The other temperatures on the mobo, SSD's, DRAM, etc. are all normal/good.

What I mean by way too long -- when I was using AI Suite to do overclocking stress test runs on my basically identical rig I would set temp limits to stop at and watch the temps. For example setting the upper limit at 75C, and when those load tests would stop running, you could tell the cooling setup was doing its job because even if the temps were pushing the limit during the load test, you would see them RAPIDLY drop (like 15+ degrees C or more) as soon as the test had finished - ie, as soon as you saw the CPU cores "unpeg" the temps would rapidly drop.

Her machine, it is taking on the order of minutes to get her CPU temp down from 50C down to 40C'ish. It was not like that before but it definitely is now -- even with the Corsair Link software reporting 3120-3180 pump RPM's and fans being cranked up. I don't think the pump is actually pumping, or something else major is wrong. Others have similar symptoms with these units and series.

So I don't think the issue is the mobo, CPU, or thermal compound job anymore. I have pulled, completely cleaned (with Artic Silver 2-step thermal surface cleaner -- great stuff) and re-stuck her cooling block 3 times now. I *KNOW* I did it right the last time (and felt really good about the previous 2 times also). It's just the H110i GTX cooling setup.

I didn't want to believe it was the H110i GTX because the RPM's from the pump looked right - but it's pretty obvious now, looking at how poorly (slowly) it can drop the temperature on hers.

We got these just over a year ago when I built our rigs. I was hesitant to go with an all-in-one setup, knowing people have issues/complaints etc. and they are usually not the best of any part -- radiator, pump, waterblock, etc. But they're supposed to be easy and maintenance free. blah blah blah. I didn't want to spend months building our rigs..







Anyway, now I'm looking for some inspiration on a custom CPU loop in HAF-X cases. ie, ways to mount a reservoir, rad for the CPU, etc. and fans.

If I'd known I would end up here (maybe I should have known, heh) I would bought different cases. Dunno what case this is in this post on another forum but it is a nice one.... (custom work is awesome too but I mean the case)

It is a bugger to get to anything in the pharaoh rig but at least if/when a pump dies I can just replace it and not have to mess with the waterblocks.


----------



## webhito

Got my board up and running, sadly I only have 24/32 gigs of ram showing up. I want to upgrade the Bios but the website doesn't have a download link lol.

What gives? https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/

Nvm, found it under DOS lol.

Board sadly is defective, one of the ram slots is not working, gonna have to ship it back to amazon and get a refund, sadly every board except my sabertooth has failed to even work right out of the box. Guess I will be sticking to it lol.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cybrnook

I doubt is defective. what speed ram are you running, and I assume you are using xmp profiles?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> I doubt is defective. what speed ram are you running, and I assume you are using xmp profiles?


Ddr4 2400, with and without xmp, even tried the memok option and it doesnt recognize the D1 slot.


----------



## Creator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Got my board up and running, sadly I only have 24/32 gigs of ram showing up. I want to upgrade the Bios but the website doesn't have a download link lol.
> 
> What gives? https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Nvm, found it under DOS lol.
> 
> Board sadly is defective, one of the ram slots is not working, gonna have to ship it back to amazon and get a refund, sadly every board except my sabertooth has failed to even work right out of the box. Guess I will be sticking to it lol.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I had this problem (slots B1 and B2) and I read it could be caused by over tightening the CPU cooler. So I loosened my water block a bit (on the side next to B1/B2) and I haven't had it return since.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I had this problem (slots B1 and B2) and I read it could be caused by over tightening the CPU cooler. So I loosened my water block a bit (on the side next to B1/B2) and I haven't had it return since.


Tried that also, it was even looser than I normally tighten, updated bios as well but that didn't work either.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Got my board up and running, sadly I only have 24/32 gigs of ram showing up. I want to upgrade the Bios but the website doesn't have a download link lol.
> 
> What gives? https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Nvm, found it under DOS lol.
> 
> Board sadly is defective, one of the ram slots is not working, gonna have to ship it back to amazon and get a refund, sadly every board except my sabertooth has failed to even work right out of the box. Guess I will be sticking to it lol.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


It might be bad stock from Amazon. I also received a board from Amazon which had 2 faulty DIMM slots. I exhausted all troubleshooting possibilities before sending it back. The replacement they sent me worked fine. It was not due to over tightening the CPU cooler which for me is a water block. That's a rookie move. BTW, my faulty dimms slots were also B1 & B2.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It might be bad stock from Amazon. I also received a board from Amazon which had 2 faulty DIMM slots. I exhausted all troubleshooting possibilities before sending it back. The replacement they sent me worked fine. It was not due to over tightening the CPU. That's a rookie move. BTW, my faulty dimms were B1 & B2.


Yea, thats what I also figured, sadly I spent all day putting it together, I am just glad I dont have a custom loop haha.


----------



## jsutter71

In regards to the slow Boot ups, I did some tweaks today to see if I could speed things up. Each time I was performing a cold boot. I started the timer at the same time I pressed the power button and I stopped the timer at the logon screen. I am using windows 10 pro with all the current updates. My OS drive is a Samsung SM951 512 GB NVME SSD in the M.2 slot.

The first attempt was with no security keys installed and CSM turned off. Bootup time 56.03 seconds.

Second attempt with no Security keys insalled and CSM turned on and adjusted to my systems hardware. Bootup time 57.50 seconds.

Third attempt with CSM turned off and this time security keys installed. Bootup time 53.57 seconds.

That's all I got now and I will continue again tomorrow.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> In regards to the slow Boot ups, I did some tweaks today to see if I could speed things up. Each time I was performing a cold boot. I started the timer at the same time I pressed the power button and I stopped the timer at the logon screen. I am using windows 10 pro with all the current updates.
> 
> The first attempt was with no security keys installed and CSM turned off. Bootup time 56.03 seconds.
> 
> Second attempt with no Security keys insalled and CSM turned on and adjusted to my systems hardware. Bootup time 57.50 seconds.
> 
> Third attempt with CSM turned off and this time security keys installed. Bootup time 53.57 seconds.
> 
> That's all I got now and I will continue again tomorrow.


I really miss my formula extreme and 4790k, used to cold boot to windows in 15 seconds or less. These x99 are horribly slow to post/boot.


----------



## jsutter71

Ok a little more BIOS tweaking today in my attempt to increase boot time. I have had a little success. So far my best time from a cold boot to the logon screen is at 38.03 seconds. To achieve this I disabled my memory overclock settings under Ai Tweaker and placed everything in regards to overclocking to AUTO. I also disabled the XMP jumper on the motherboard. Also in the Ai Tweaker tab under DRAM timing control, I DISABLED Enhanced Training for CHA/CHB/CHC/CHD. I also ENABLED the settings for Attempt fast boot and Attempt Fast Cold boot. I remember the last time I attempted to tweak these settings was when I used the NON USB 3.1 version of this board, and by doing so, made some of my DIMM slots disappear. This time all my DIMMS showed up.

Another thing I tried which I read about online was that X99 chipsets have issues with USB hubs. I removed all USB devices minus keyboard and mouse and this *DID NOT* increase my boot time.


----------



## jsutter71

Ok. After reloading the Samsung NVME driver I am now down to 26 seconds from a cold boot. I can live with that.


----------



## weinstein888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, thats what I also figured, sadly I spent all day putting it together, I am just glad I dont have a custom loop haha.


Real quick, in case you haven't sent back your board yet, I had a very similar issue with both my original board and my replacement.

Using XMP in my case, I could not get my memory to consistently POST with all DIMMs recognized until I upped the voltage on C/D to 1.35V and upped my SA to +0.237V. It wasn't one particular stick. May just be bad early DDR4, weak IMC, I don't know. I'd try this before sending it back if you're willing to live with the slight goofiness. I know you shouldn't have to, but a lot of times it unfortunately outweighs the overwhelming stress and downtime of an RMA.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Real quick, in case you haven't sent back your board yet, I had a very similar issue with both my original board and my replacement.
> 
> Using XMP in my case, I could not get my memory to consistently POST with all DIMMs recognized until I upped the voltage on C/D to 1.35V and upped my SA to +0.237V. It wasn't one particular stick. May just be bad early DDR4, weak IMC, I don't know. I'd try this before sending it back if you're willing to live with the slight goofiness. I know you shouldn't have to, but a lot of times it unfortunately outweighs the overwhelming stress and downtime of an RMA.


Thanks, too late, already shipped the board back a few hours ago, don't think I will ask for a replacement as its the second x99 board to fail with similar issues ( First was a classified ). Gonna just stick to my sabertooth and use the $500 for something else.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersimon75*
> 
> Are you sure ?!?!? Are you joking ?!?!? Incredible !!!
> 
> Please can you tell me: at the parameter 'THUNDERBOLT SPECIFICATION VERSION' in TB options... what f*c**ing number is ?!?!?
> in 3101 it was 1.2, in 3201 it was 0.4...
> Seriously TB doesn't appears/works ?!?!?! Please update me.
> 
> Without full-working TB interface, a cintel film scanner (27.000 euros) and a WS (8.500 euros) are totally useless for my customer purposes...
> Many thanks !!! Greetings from Padua (Italy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: *** Today sept. 25th, 2016 i see a BIOS 3302 dated sept. 21st ***


Can confirm that bios 3302 works smooth with the TB2 card> I was afraid to update the bios after reading here, but first attempt, a few reboots and all working again.

EDIT: see later post. It works, but not stable. After a reboot it hangs in a bios loop and needs a cmos clear to start again.


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> In regards to the slow Boot ups, I did some tweaks today to see if I could speed things up. Each time I was performing a cold boot. I started the timer at the same time I pressed the power button and I stopped the timer at the logon screen. I am using windows 10 pro with all the current updates. My OS drive is a Samsung SM951 512 GB NVME SSD in the M.2 slot.
> 
> The first attempt was with no security keys installed and CSM turned off. Bootup time 56.03 seconds.
> 
> Second attempt with no Security keys insalled and CSM turned on and adjusted to my systems hardware. Bootup time 57.50 seconds.
> 
> Third attempt with CSM turned off and this time security keys installed. Bootup time 53.57 seconds.
> 
> That's all I got now and I will continue again tomorrow.


Same base config with the SM951 512 and same tests here and all around 57/59 sec.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Same base config with the SM951 512 and same tests here and all around 57/59 sec.


My boot times are steady now at 26-27 seconds. This is with XMP enabled and my DRAM Frequency at DDR4-2400. It boils down to adjusting the following settings which I will highlight.

Enhanced Training (CHA/CHB/CHC/CHD) [Auto] *SET TO DISABLE*
Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]

MemTest [Auto] *SET TO DISABLE*
This item allows you to enable or disable the memory testing.
Configuration options: [Enabled] [Disabled]

Attempt Fast Boot [Auto] *SET TO ENABLE*
This item allows the portion of the memory reference code to be skipped when possible to increase boot speed.
Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]

Attempt Fast Cold Boot [Auto] *SET TO ENABLE*
This item allows the portion of the memory reference code to be skipped when possible to increase boot speed.
Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]

*Everything I found in my research confirmed the slow boot times are a direct reflection of the memory testing features associated with the X99 chipset, and this particular motherboard. Other then the initial boot up their is no real reason to have memtest features enabled unless you are overclocking your memory. If you are Overclocking your memory, once you are certain that your settings are stable, then it is ok to use these settings.

I am running the most current BIOS and my system had now booted up several dozen times with these settings and is consistent with 26-27 seconds from a cold start. Also, I no longer see the initial splash screen, or drive information if you have the splash screen disabled. Simply put, the first screen I see is the Windows login screen.*

*Furthermore, I am also overclocking my CPU by 33% which has no affect whatsoever on my boot times.*


----------



## scubadiver59

And the moral of the story is to...never turn it off!

Run the Penguin!!!


----------



## DocYoda

Hi. I am new here. It may sound late for my upcoming build but I felt I cant wait for a newer platform

Here is my upcoming build:

Asus X99 E WS
I7 6850K
Noctua NH-D15s
Corsair Dominator 64GB (16GBx4) 3466Mhz
Asus 1060 6GB (stopgap card, will wait for the 1080ti)
Seasonic 1200w platinum
2x Samsung 850 Pro 512gb
4x HGST 7K6000 6GB SATA III
Corsair 900D case
Asus PA279Q 27" 10bit IPS display
K95 keyboard
MX master mice
Asus PCIE M.2 mini
Samsung 950 pro 512GB

My motherboard will arrive approx. in 1-2 weeks.

I have a question about the mobo, it has 2x 8pin eatx12v and 1x 6pin connector... do I need to connect all three of them?

Tia


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi. I am new here. It may sound late for my upcoming build but I felt I cant wait for a newer platform
> 
> Here is my upcoming build:
> 
> Asus X99 E WS
> I7 6850K
> Noctua NH-D15s
> Corsair Dominator 64GB (16GBx4) 3466Mhz
> Asus 1060 6GB (stopgap card, will wait for the 1080ti)
> Seasonic 1200w platinum
> 2x Samsung 850 Pro 512gb
> 4x HGST 7K6000 6GB SATA III
> Corsair 900D case
> Asus PA279Q 27" 10bit IPS display
> K95 keyboard
> MX master mice
> Asus PCIE M.2 mini
> Samsung 950 pro 512GB
> 
> My motherboard will arrive approx. in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I have a question about the mobo, it has 2x 8pin eatx12v and 1x 6pin connector... do I need to connect all three of them?
> 
> Tia


With one video card you shouldn't have to plug in the 6 pin which is additional power for multiple GPUs. If the motherboard requires the extra power it will prompt you to plug in the extra power during the boot process.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi. I am new here. It may sound late for my upcoming build but I felt I cant wait for a newer platform
> 
> Here is my upcoming build:
> 
> Asus X99 E WS
> I7 6850K
> Noctua NH-D15s
> Corsair Dominator 64GB (16GBx4) 3466Mhz
> Asus 1060 6GB (stopgap card, will wait for the 1080ti)
> Seasonic 1200w platinum
> 2x Samsung 850 Pro 512gb
> 4x HGST 7K6000 6GB SATA III
> Corsair 900D case
> Asus PA279Q 27" 10bit IPS display
> K95 keyboard
> MX master mice
> Asus PCIE M.2 mini
> Samsung 950 pro 512GB
> 
> My motherboard will arrive approx. in 1-2 weeks.
> 
> I have a question about the mobo, it has 2x 8pin eatx12v and 1x 6pin connector... do I need to connect all three of them?
> 
> Tia
> 
> 
> 
> With one video card you shouldn't have to plug in the 6 pin which is additional power for multiple GPUs. If the motherboard requires the extra power it will prompt you to plug in the extra power during the boot process.
Click to expand...

I'm going to be running only one video card when I eventually finish building my rig (I'm still building the case) but I plan on installing the 6 pin cable anyway just so I won't have to horse with it later should I ever need it.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I'm going to be running only one video card when I eventually finish building my rig (I'm still building the case) but I plan on installing the 6 pin cable anyway just so I won't have to horse with it later should I ever need it.


I just sold 2 of my 3 980Ti's, about to sell the 3rd, and purchased a pair of TXP's which is nice since I'll be freeing up PCIe slots. I do not like how Asus placed the 6 pin connector on this motherboard. I would have preferred it to be off to the side somewhere. I guess from an engineering stand point it makes since though. Extra power for the PCIe slots so position next to the slots.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I'm going to be running only one video card when I eventually finish building my rig (I'm still building the case) but I plan on installing the 6 pin cable anyway just so I won't have to horse with it later should I ever need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just sold 2 of my 3 980Ti's, about to sell the 3rd, and purchased a pair of TXP's which is nice since I'll be freeing up PCIe slots. I do not like how Asus placed the 6 pin connector on this motherboard. I would have preferred it to be off to the side somewhere. I guess from an engineering stand point it makes since though. Extra power for the PCIe slots so position next to the slots.
Click to expand...

I also do not like where they put that 6 pin connector (mutter, mutter, mumble, mumble). Fortunately, there is a clear, straight path between the CPU socket and the RAM slots running up to the top off the board so the CPU cooler will hide most of the cable


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I also do not like where they put that 6 pin connector (mutter, mutter, mumble, mumble). Fortunately, there is a clear, straight path between the CPU socket and the RAM slots running up to the top off the board so the CPU cooler will hide most of the cable


This is how I route mine which you can't really see when the video cards are installed.


----------



## cybrnook

I run 1080 sli and do not have the extra power cable plugged in. Pascal is pretty power efficient.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Can confirm that bios 3302 works smooth with the TB2 card> I was afraid to update the bios after reading here, but first attempt, a few reboots and all working again.[/quote
> 
> Hi are you able to post a link to the latest BIOS 3302 please?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Can confirm that bios 3302 works smooth with the TB2 card> I was afraid to update the bios after reading here, but first attempt, a few reboots and all working again.[/quote
> 
> Hi are you able to post a link to the latest BIOS 3302 please?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Bios downloads are under the DOS operating system.
Click to expand...


----------



## meson1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> I run 1080 sli and do not have the extra power cable plugged in. Pascal is pretty power efficient.


Handy to know. I'm preparing to move for a single TXP. So I will almost certainly not need that extra power when I finally build my rig.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meson1*
> 
> Handy to know. I'm preparing to move for a single TXP. So I will almost certainly not need that extra power when I finally build my rig.


sli TTXP in slot 1 and 5, OC to 200/500 without 6 pin power cable:thumb:


----------



## Jootunn

Quick question: I am planning on buying the USB 3.1 version of this board for my new system in the next few weeks and plan to pair it with an i7-6850K. Should I run a bios flashback to be sure that the board and chip will be compatible, or should it ship with a bios version that has the requisite update?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jootunn*
> 
> Quick question: I am planning on buying the USB 3.1 version of this board for my new system in the next few weeks and plan to pair it with an i7-6850K. Should I run a bios flashback to be sure that the board and chip will be compatible, or should it ship with a bios version that has the requisite update?


BIOS 3101 or later supports that CPU


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> sli TTXP in slot 1 and 5, OC to 200/500 without 6 pin power cable:thumb:


My only concern about not supplying the extra power is your ability to overclock might be limited beyond a certain point.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> BIOS 3101 or later supports that CPU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jootunn*
> 
> Quick question: I am planning on buying the USB 3.1 version of this board for my new system in the next few weeks and plan to pair it with an i7-6850K. Should I run a bios flashback to be sure that the board and chip will be compatible, or should it ship with a bios version that has the requisite update?


you may use bios flashback feature before installing the 6850k to make sure.


----------



## Margammor

After new hardware updates (GTX 1080, new faster M.2 SSD and Intel 750 SSD) I have a habit on updating everything regarding drivers, bios and so one and start with an actual up-to-date system again. This all went pretty smooth and the system is running smooth, fast as hell end no problems at all.
However&#8230;&#8230;. I had/have a long fight with the ThunderboltEX II stuff. It all was ok but since the new BIOS (I assume) I can get it to work but also not.

After I cleared the bios, loaded 3302 changed all basic settings to my use, rebooted and all well. Next change is Thunderbolt activation, also went ok. Updated firmware with Asus package for the ThunderboltEX II, reboot, all ok. Latest TB driver 16.1.47.275 (hard to find, this one is from Lenovo), all well, all things work&#8230;..

However&#8230;&#8230; when I reboot, the bios stays in a loop (codes 68-70-71-79-91) and then I have to clear cmos to get it working again. Tried all kind of options and bios settings. I can get the ThunderboltEX II to work each time, but once the Thunderbolt in the bios is activated, the next reboot stays in a bios loop.

Info: WS-E board off course, bios 3302, ThunderboltEX II card in PCI slot 2, GTX 1080 in PCI slot 3, slots 1,4,5,6 have PCIe SSD's and boot from M.2 slot on board with Samsung SM951 512GB.

Out of ideas ;-) except going back a bios version or 3 I assume. Any tips or tricks from someone who has get a pretty similar config working?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My only concern about not supplying the extra power is your ability to overclock might be limited beyond a certain point.


What limitations have people hit out of Curiosity without the 6 pin plugged in. Have Triple Titan X and Triple 1080's and neither cards have had issues in terms of power draw / overclocking with the 6 pin plugged in or not. I keep it out now as it looks horrible having a cable trawling accross the build, but maby I am missing something however knowing me


----------



## Jootunn

Thanks for the advice everyone. I will run flashback prior to the main part of the build.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> What limitations have people hit out of Curiosity without the 6 pin plugged in. Have Triple Titan X and Triple 1080's and neither cards have had issues in terms of power draw / overclocking with the 6 pin plugged in or not. I keep it out now as it looks horrible having a cable trawling accross the build, but maby I am missing something however knowing me


My system refused to boot with 3 980Ti's without the 6 pin plug attached. Tomorrow my new TXP's are going to be delivered and I would love to be able to use them without the extra power. I'm already happy about 2 less power cables going from 3 cards to 2. I don't really know why you really need the extra power plug. Their are plenty of motherboards that support multiple GPUs without any extra power plugs. The only reason I'd guess would be because of the PCIe specs. X4 PCIe X16. Does the Asrock WS boards that compare require the extra power?

If you can boot and overclock without the extra power then I'd say do it. This board acts like a 2yo baby when it comes to its necessities. It will let you know what it needs.


----------



## jsutter71

I took aquick look at the Asrock WS boards with similar features and they also have the extra power plug next to the PCIe slots. They are using the older style 4 pin power connector commonly referred to as the MOLEX style connectors. At least Asus is using newer PCIe power plugs.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My system refused to boot with 3 980Ti's without the 6 pin plug attached. Tomorrow my new TXP's are going to be delivered and I would love to be able to use them without the extra power. I'm already happy about 2 less power cables going from 3 cards to 2. I don't really know why you really need the extra power plug. Their are plenty of motherboards that support multiple GPUs without any extra power plugs. The only reason I'd guess would be because of the PCIe specs. X4 PCIe X16. Does the Asrock WS boards that compare require the extra power?


Oh that's interesting, not had that issue with similar compliment of cards. Wonder why it did not work for yourself and what may have been different. I did trawl through the manual, but its light on details and did not encounter issues with it in or out so suspected it was for those who plug in risers and more GPU's or whatnot.

Yep, that was my thinking, plenty of boards supporting 3/4 way SLI have no additional power input. Am most curious now.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Oh that's interesting, not had that issue with similar compliment of cards. Wonder why it did not work for yourself and what may have been different. I did trawl through the manual, but its light on details and did not encounter issues with it in or out so suspected it was for those who plug in risers and more GPU's or whatnot.
> 
> Yep, that was my thinking, plenty of boards supporting 3/4 way SLI have no additional power input. Am most curious now.


Interesting that you were not prompted to plug in the extra power for 3 GPUs. In my situation it was not my present board but the same model/ revision. I remember I tried without and received the error message to plug in the extra power before it hit the BIOS screen. At the time I also was using a Intel 750 PCIe SSD in my 7th slot and a Samsung SM951 SSD in slot 6 via adapter. At the time I was using BIOS 3101. So I suppose it could have been any number of reasons.


----------



## jdw101

I currently have the original x99-e WS and am upgrading to the 10G version which should be here on Tuesday. I have not had any requirements for thunderbolt and having the two x550's onboard is going to be nice for me because I have copper 10 gig at home.

Current system uses an Intel 750 1.2tb, Titan X Pascal, 64G of ECC UDIMMS 2100 and E5-1650 clocked to 4.2ghz. Been pretty happy with it. There were stability problems with it until about 5 months ago. BIOS has improved greatly for me.

Starting to think I should not sell the old board given the availability of RMA's I may need it as a spare. Any thoughts?


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> My boot times are steady now at 26-27 seconds. This is with XMP enabled and my DRAM Frequency at DDR4-2400. It boils down to adjusting the following settings which I will highlight.
> 
> Enhanced Training (CHA/CHB/CHC/CHD) [Auto] *SET TO DISABLE*
> Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]
> 
> MemTest [Auto] *SET TO DISABLE*
> This item allows you to enable or disable the memory testing.
> Configuration options: [Enabled] [Disabled]
> 
> Attempt Fast Boot [Auto] *SET TO ENABLE*
> This item allows the portion of the memory reference code to be skipped when possible to increase boot speed.
> Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]
> 
> Attempt Fast Cold Boot [Auto] *SET TO ENABLE*
> This item allows the portion of the memory reference code to be skipped when possible to increase boot speed.
> Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]
> 
> *Everything I found in my research confirmed the slow boot times are a direct reflection of the memory testing features associated with the X99 chipset, and this particular motherboard. Other then the initial boot up their is no real reason to have memtest features enabled unless you are overclocking your memory. If you are Overclocking your memory, once you are certain that your settings are stable, then it is ok to use these settings.
> 
> I am running the most current BIOS and my system had now booted up several dozen times with these settings and is consistent with 26-27 seconds from a cold start. Also, I no longer see the initial splash screen, or drive information if you have the splash screen disabled. Simply put, the first screen I see is the Windows login screen.*
> 
> *Furthermore, I am also overclocking my CPU by 33% which has no affect whatsoever on my boot times.*


@jsutter71:

Do you have a guide similar to the one above of the settings you are using with some sort of explanation - OCíng has gotten really complicated since all the BIOS updates.

Screen shots would help immensely









I am not using AI Suite 3 but want to manually OC in the BIOS. I have a 5960x, Samsung 950 Pro nvme, 32GB 3200 GSkill RAM and two older Radeon 290x GPS's and running EK Predator 360 water cooling.

Yoru help would be appreciated.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> @jsutter71:
> 
> Do you have a guide similar to the one above of the settings you are using with some sort of explanation - OCíng has gotten really complicated since all the BIOS updates.
> 
> Screen shots would help immensely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not using AI Suite 3 but want to manually OC in the BIOS. I have a 5960x, Samsung 950 Pro nvme, 32GB 3200 GSkill RAM and two older Radeon 290x GPU's.
> 
> Yoru help would be appreciated.


Regarding your question pertaining to an overclocking guide, no I don't. The settings I am using for the memory are pretty much universal. As far as your CPU is concerned I could display my settings but they wouldn't do you any good. I'm using a 5930K so my settings are different. Now pertaining to AI Suite, The automatic features for overclocking adjust the BIOS settings automatically. I do use AI Suite but a word of warning. I have noticed that if you go by the AI suite overclock settings for maximum then your system might not be as stable as the program indicates. In AI Suite I am able to overclock my CPU up to 4.8 GHz, but certain benchmark software will crash my system. Prime95 for example. So make sure to properly test your system after you overclock. Is their any reason why you don't use AI Suite?


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> @jsutter71:
> 
> Do you have a guide similar to the one above of the settings you are using with some sort of explanation - OCíng has gotten really complicated since all the BIOS updates.
> 
> Screen shots would help immensely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not using AI Suite 3 but want to manually OC in the BIOS. I have a 5960x, Samsung 950 Pro nvme, 32GB 3200 GSkill RAM and two older Radeon 290x GPU's.
> 
> Yoru help would be appreciated.


easy as all asus boards.

1st: update to lastest bios because it seem stable the vcore when you input in bios
2nd: leave everything auto, set vccin 1.9 with LLC 5 or 6
3rd: sync all core, choose 45, vcore set adaptive, set vcore to 1.2V
4th: cinebench15: can you pass? Pass, go back to bios, increase the multi. if not pass then lower multi to 1, if windows not boot, lower multi by 2
when you find out the multiplayer pass cb15 with vcore and temp below 70 with cinebench, you can try realbench 1h for cpu
ram OC up to imc quality but as my test with 3 5960x and 4 ram kits, the 2666 would be easy for hwe


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Regarding your question pertaining to an overclocking guide, no I don't. The settings I am using for the memory are pretty much universal. As far as your CPU is concerned I could display my settings but they wouldn't do you any good. I'm using a 5930K so my settings are different. Now pertaining to AI Suite, The automatic features for overclocking adjust the BIOS settings automatically. I do use AI Suite but a word of warning. I have noticed that if you go by the AI suite overclock settings for maximum then your system might not be as stable as the program indicates. In AI Suite I am able to overclock my CPU up to 4.8 GHz, but certain benchmark software will crash my system. Prime95 for example. So make sure to properly test your system after you overclock. Is their any reason why you don't use AI Suite?


I have used AI Suite previously and was running stable until Windows 10 updates install and cause trouble / boot issues. Not sure if anyone on here experienced the same. I did achieve a stable 4.2GHz for a long time until Windows 10 updated.

I have since did a clean Windows 10 install (system was slow due to legacy configuration) to help speed up boot times which helped somewhat but the boot time is still really long similar to what you encountered.
Now that I have a clean install with the 3302 BIOS, I am hoping to OC again and decrease boot time.

I forgot to mention that I am running an EK Predator 360 water cooling unit (used to have a Corsair H110 GT) and my temps are stable if not lower by 1 to 5 degrees depending on the scenario. So I know that my system can handle a decent overclock.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> easy as all asus boards.
> 
> 1st: update to lastest bios because it seem stable the vcore when you input in bios
> 2nd: leave everything auto, set vccin 1.9 with LLC 5 or 6
> 3rd: sync all core, choose 45, vcore set adaptive, set vcore to 1.2V
> 4th: cinebench15: can you pass? Pass, go back to bios, increase the multi. if not pass then lower multi to 1, if windows not boot, lower multi by 2
> when you find out the multiplayer pass cb15 with vcore and temp below 70 with cinebench, you can try realbench 1h for cpu
> ram OC up to imc quality but as my test with 3 5960x and 4 ram kits, the 2666 would be easy for hwe


Thank you for the guide. I will give it a try.


----------



## Djreversal

So I have the X99-E WS/USB3.1 board... Currently running a bios from 09/2015 .. .I downloaded the lastest bios for 2016 and everytime I try to flash it it tells me the current bios is newer then the bios I'm trying to flash with (As per bupdater), then in the ez-flash utility it just says its unable to read the file.. I've formatted the flash USB stick FAT, FAT32 and still same issue. even redownloaded the file and used different USB sticks. It will not update. My system has random issues like I have to reset it a few times just to get it to boot and random things like that.. Just trying to figure out maybe if the current bios might be slightly corrupt or if I have any other options to force a bios in?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Djreversal

That's what I see in Bupdater


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I see in Bupdater


have you tried flashback?


----------



## Djreversal

I actually just got it to work with the Flashback USB method. Thank god.. System is a lot more stable right now.. I must of had an issue with this from the get go when I built it over a year ago.. I know booting up sometimes it too me 3 or 4 reboots for it to post properly and go into windows.. Now it seems to be perfect. Now maybe to over clock it again and see if it will do better on the scores.

Mark


----------



## jsutter71

*OK. Finally got my dual TXPs up and running today and without using the extra 6 pin power connector. They look amazing with the Nickel water blocks and backplates. And the last pic is just for bragging rights.*


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *OK. Finally got my dual TXPs up and running today and without using the extra 6 pin power connector. They look amazing with the Nickel water blocks and backplates. And the last pic is just for bragging rights.*










nice system. Tested dual ttxp with and without 6 pin cable. No difference at all with maximum overclocking of 2 cards


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *OK. Finally got my dual TXPs up and running today and without using the extra 6 pin power connector. They look amazing with the Nickel water blocks and backplates. And the last pic is just for bragging rights.*


Wow, thanks for that. I was thinking of getting a 4k monitor, but that score (especially min fps) makes me glad I haven't pulled the trigger. Look at the difference with 1440p (similar rig, same settings):



I'll definitely stick with 1440p. You saved me a lot of money and disappointment.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> Wow, thanks for that. I was thinking of getting a 4k monitor, but that score (especially min fps) makes me glad I haven't pulled the trigger. Look at the difference with 1440p (similar rig, same settings):
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely stick with 1440p. You saved me a lot of money and disappointment.


You really think so? I haven't even begun to overclock those cards yet. The max temp of both of those cards barely touched 50C. Also another thing to keep in mind is I'm using the regular SLI bridge. The Nvidia bridge I ordered does not fit with my Ek water blocks so I ordered and am waiting for the EVGA HB bridge. Once I receive it I'll update my results.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> You really think so? I haven't even begun to overclock those cards yet. The max temp of both of those cards barely touched 50C. Also another thing to keep in mind is I'm using the regular SLI bridge. The Nvidia bridge I ordered does not fit with my Ek water blocks so I ordered and am waiting for the EVGA HB bridge. Once I receive it I'll update my results.


I'm sure. That's nearly a 60% difference. I didn't realize that 4k is such a performance hog. I was thinking maybe I'd see a 20% or so difference, which would be worth it. But I'm not willing to sacrifice that much video performance for image quality.

I'll be curious to see your updated results when you get everything dialed in though.


----------



## 1Quickchic

A question for owners, I am looking into this board but I haven't found my answer during my search's. If I am running 3 way Sli and a intel 750 NVMe, say if I plug in a wireless card, or /and an audio card will that drop my PCie speeds down to 8x? Thanks in advance


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> A question for owners, I am looking into this board but I haven't found my answer during my search's. If I am running 3 way Sli and a intel 750 NVMe, say if I plug in a wireless card, or /and an audio card will that drop my PCie speeds down to 8x? Thanks in advance


Ok. If your using 3 GPUs that use X16 speeds in slots 1,3 and 5, you can add another card in slot 7 also X16. which obviously the Intel 750 is not. You can add another device in slot 6 which I have done in my own system that will not reduce the X16 device located in slot 5. So lets assume you are using slots 1,3 and 5 for your GPUS and your Intel 750 in slot 7. If you decide to use slots 2 and 4 then the bandwidth for slots 1 and 3 WILL drop down to X8 speeds. Now a WIFI or sound card will in no way shape or form require anything near X16 speeds so if you do choose to use slots 2 and 4 in addition to your GPU's in slots 1 and 3, then you might be able to force the board to not drop the bandwidth in the BIOS. But then again maybe not. Regardless you'll be safe to use slot 6 for your wifi or sound card.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Ok sp if I am getting this right I can have 1c16 sli in 1,3,5 plug my NVMe in 7 and put a wireless or sound card in 6 my 16x wont be reduced to the 3 cards? but if I say put a card in #4 itll reduce the x16 to x8

example x16x8x8x8x8x8x8


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Ok sp if I am getting this right I can have 1c16 sli in 1,3,5 plug my NVMe in 7 and put a wireless or sound card in 6 my 16x wont be reduced to the 3 cards? but if I say put a card in #4 itll reduce the x16 to x8
> 
> example x16x8x8x8x8x8x8


1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7
if you go triple sly 1-3-5, 7 for nvme and 6 for any card, ur 5 will be 8x


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Ok sp if I am getting this right I can have 1c16 sli in 1,3,5 plug my NVMe in 7 and put a wireless or sound card in 6 my 16x wont be reduced to the 3 cards? but if I say put a card in #4 itll reduce the x16 to x8
> 
> example x16x8x8x8x8x8x8
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7
> if you go triple sly 1-3-5, 7 for nvme and 6 for any card, ur 5 will be 8x
Click to expand...

I though the pairing of the slots was 1, 2-3, 4-5, & 6-7 with the odd numbers being x16 and the previous even number reducing the following odd number to x8. In other words, slot one is always x16. Since most graphics in card slot 1 will block slot 2 (unless using risers or water cooled cards taking up only one slot), slot 3 will be x16 all the time. If you put a second graphics card in slot 3, slot 4 will be blocked and slot 5 will always be x16. If you put something in slot 6, it will reduce slot 7 to x8, not slot 5.


----------



## Poppapete

This has been discussed umpteen times on this thread but I know it's over 300 pages so this again from anandtech:

http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6228/ASRock%2079%20Ex11%20Routing.png


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> 1-2, 3-4, 5-6, 7
> if you go triple sly 1-3-5, 7 for nvme and 6 for any card, ur 5 will be 8x


I disagree. I had a GPU in slot 1,3,5, a SM951 in slot 6, and a Intel 750 in slot 7 and my GPU in slot 5 remained at X16. When I initially plugged the SM951 in slot 4, my GPU in slot 3 DID downgrade to X8. After I moved the SM951 to slot 6 all three of my GPU's were running at X16.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I though the pairing of the slots was 1, 2-3, 4-5, & 6-7 with the odd numbers being x16 and the previous even number reducing the following odd number to x8. In other words, slot one is always x16. Since most graphics in card slot 1 will block slot 2 (unless using risers or water cooled cards taking up only one slot), slot 3 will be x16 all the time. If you put a second graphics card in slot 3, slot 4 will be blocked and slot 5 will always be x16. If you put something in slot 6, it will reduce slot 7 to x8, not slot 5.


Exactly. That is the reason I put my Intel 750 in slot 7. And slightly off topic. My system has become so much less complicated after upgrading from 3 980Ti's to 2 TXP's.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Thanks for the diagram, I also got a hold of Asus and they weren't completely helpful, but I think I am starting to figure it out and think I understand

If i put my pcie NVMe in 7 I can put anything in slot 6 and it wont effect my 3 way sli, I could even put another NVMe in slot 6 and that would be also fine.

looking at the diagram and the block diagrams in the manuals it would appear I could put anything 1x in any of the open slot and it shouldn't interfere with the 3 way sli linked at 16x but I am not 100% on this.

now the one thing I do understand is if I had a U2 NVMe than I could populate 6 and 7 with my accessories and that for sure would work out to not interfearing with my 3 way sli 16x link ....but I dont have a U2 NVMe and as of this moment, f-ng newegg is again out of stock on the x99-e-10g ws board I want







well I have to wait for my credits eitherway


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Thanks for the diagram, I also got a hold of Asus and they weren't completely helpful, but I think I am starting to figure it out and think I understand
> 
> If i put my pcie NVMe in 7 I can put anything in slot 6 and it wont effect my 3 way sli, I could even put another NVMe in slot 6 and that would be also fine.
> 
> looking at the diagram and the block diagrams in the manuals it would appear I could put anything 1x in any of the open slot and it shouldn't interfere with the 3 way sli linked at 16x but I am not 100% on this.
> 
> now the one thing I do understand is if I had a U2 NVMe than I could populate 6 and 7 with my accessories and that for sure would work out to not interfearing with my 3 way sli 16x link ....but I dont have a U2 NVMe and as of this moment, f-ng newegg is again out of stock on the x99-e-10g ws board I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I have to wait for my credits eitherway


Is their a specific reason why you want the 10G version? Unless your running beyond gigabyte internet speeds then you actually lose features from the USB 3.1 version. Less USB, Less SATA, and no Thunderbolt support.


----------



## pharaohspaw

LOL this just isn't my day... or project... or whatever...

So I managed to get a hold of an Asus Fan Extension card (once it is delivered today -- thanks @jpmcboy!) - but in looking where to connect it up to the X99-E WS (original USB 3.0) I apparently do not have the 5-pin header connector. I can see where there are 5 un-populated pin sockets just above the front panel header connector and just to the right of the Thunderbolt connector.

Am I S(ure) O(utta) L(uck)?

I seem to remember someone mentioning a way to connect it up but can't find the post now. Digging through my bookmarks etc. Something about using a PWM fan cable and connecting it up somewhere. But I wonder if I will have BIOS awareness of the extra fan and temp headers, which I was really hoping for.

Siiigggghhhhhhhhh....

PS: It is not documented in my mobo jumper/header pinouts etc.


----------



## pharaohspaw

This is what I get for believing those posts and sales fluff "reviews" all over the place out there that say the X99-E WS has the 5-pin header connector. Really having a hard time understanding Asus' "thinking" sometimes...


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> This is what I get for believing those posts and sales fluff "reviews" all over the place out there that say the X99-E WS has the 5-pin header connector. Really having a hard time understanding Asus' "thinking" sometimes...


Ok..This is what Asus's site states.
Can I use Fan Extension card on other motherboard?

Yes, Asus Fan Extension card can work on any regular 4-pin Fan header. But customer need to buy a "4-pin female to 4-pin female" cable to connect the signal control header of ASUS Fan Extension card to the motherboard Fan header.

If you don't have one of these cables then you can either buy one or make one. PPCS sells them.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/aquacomputer-aquabus-cable-4-pin.html


----------



## pharaohspaw

No, they specifically mention these boards having the 5-pin Fan Extension header. Also there is this where Asus put their survey out about whether people wanted to buy these fan extension cards back last year, where they specifically listed the X99-E WS as a compatible model:

http://edgeup.asus.com/2015/05/19/poll-do-you-want-to-buy-the-asus-fan-extension-hub-module/

It is listed under "Motherboard supporting the Fan hub extension module".

I may be able to hook it up using a 4-pin PWM header, but I don't think that is going to get me the 3 extra temperature sensors and extra fan headers supported in the BIOS. *I would LOVE to be wrong about that.*

Here is the problem:



Also an interesting note silkscreened on the board just below PCI Express x16 Slot 4:



Interesting in that they refer to it on the silkscreen note as "Z" being "ext fan chassis", when you look at what is silkscreened over the 5-pin location with no pins or housing. "Z"...

So yeah, my bad for not actually verifying the header was actually present on the board, especially since it isn't documented in the manual. However it is intensely annoying that there are product info briefs and "reviews" you can find out there on this board indicating it has the 5-pin fan extension header, and even Asus says the Fan Extension Module is supported by the X99-E WS -- but the header isn't there.

Very disappointing. I would have liked to have the individual control and monitoring of the 3 rad fans and the extra temperature sensors without spending hundreds of dollars on multiple Aquaero products daisy chained together.

If nothing else, maybe call this an FYI....


----------



## pharaohspaw

I do have some PWM extension cables, the Noiseblocker fans I got for the new rads came with them.

EDIT: Oh, female-to-female. Yikes.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> I do have some PWM extension cables, the Noiseblocker fans I got for the new rads came with them.


Since your water cooling you may want to consider an Aqua Computer Aquaero to control your fans. Works much better then the BIOS, and since your water cooling anyways you should need very little extra cooling other then your rads. I am only using 1 fan header on my motherboard and that is only to expel heat from the back of my case.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Thanks jsutter71 for replies etc. I looked at the Aquaero stuff last year when I had first heard about these Fan Extension cards, when they were basically vaporware because you couldn't find them anywhere except Ebay unless you bought a board that came with one. Nobody had a clear word back then whether these would work with the X99-E WS and I gave up and went looking for a better solution.

The Aquaero's do look like decent gear but I am just not willing to cough up the clams - I would have to connect a 5 XT (or whatever the card-only 5 model is you can daisy chain to a 6 Pro or whatever) to get enough fan connectors, then they have the overheating problem on the VR so you have to buy some kind of heatsink which they conveniently sell separately and reaaaally clip you if you go for the water block. I just can't see spending hundreds of dollars on all that. Although it does look/sound/read like they are pretty well designed and capable devices. There is a subforum or owners club thread on here somewhere I have bookmarked.

The biggest reason to say "no" for me, aside from not having the clams to spend on it, is that I would also have to get different cases to use them, all of my external drive bays just went the way of the dodo bird in our HAF-X's. If I had time and the setup I used to have I could rip out some stuff in the case and make better use of the space for reservoir mounting etc., but I just am not set up for that kind of stuff anymore.

Oh well, back to the drawing board. Anybody looking to buy some Asus Fan Extension modules....?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Thanks jsutter71 for replies etc. I looked at the Aquaero stuff last year when I had first heard about these Fan Extension cards, when they were basically vaporware because you couldn't find them anywhere except Ebay unless you bought a board that came with one. Nobody had a clear word back then whether these would work with the X99-E WS and I gave up and went looking for a better solution.
> 
> The Aquaero's do look like decent gear but I am just not willing to cough up the clams - I would have to connect a 5 XT (or whatever the card-only 5 model is you can daisy chain to a 6 Pro or whatever) to get enough fan connectors, then they have the overheating problem on the VR so you have to buy some kind of heatsink which they conveniently sell separately and reaaaally clip you if you go for the water block. I just can't see spending hundreds of dollars on all that. Although it does look/sound/read like they are pretty well designed and capable devices. There is a subforum or owners club thread on here somewhere I have bookmarked.
> 
> The biggest reason to say "no" for me, aside from not having the clams to spend on it, is that I would also have to get different cases to use them, all of my external drive bays just went the way of the dodo bird in our HAF-X's. If I had time and the setup I used to have I could rip out some stuff in the case and make better use of the space for reservoir mounting etc., but I just am not set up for that kind of stuff anymore.
> 
> Oh well, back to the drawing board. Anybody looking to buy some Asus Fan Extension modules....?


I just sold this last week a Aquaero 5LT with passive heat sink on ebay for $60. I originally purchased it because I was worried that my Aquaero 6XT would not be able to support all the fans on my rads. I was wrong. My Aquaero 6XT is controlling 30 Noctua fans with room to spare. You might wanna take a quick look on ebay for PC gear. A lot of reputable sellers including myself have some good deals.


----------



## k2mit

Is anyone using the X99 e-ws with two 1080 GTX's in SLI without the auxiliary power (6 pin by the PCI-E slots)? I am having trouble finding a cable for my Corsair power supply that is 6 pins. Lots of 8-pin and 4-pin's but no 6 pins. I am not sure I can cut two off of an 8-pin as the pattern seem off.

Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I just sold this last week a Aquaero 5LT with passive heat sink on ebay for $60. I originally purchased it because I was worried that my Aquaero 6XT would not be able to support all the fans on my rads. I was wrong. My Aquaero 6XT is controlling 30 Noctua fans with room to spare. You might wanna take a quick look on ebay for PC gear. A lot of reputable sellers including myself have some good deals.


Cool, that's encouraging. Thanks.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Regarding your question pertaining to an overclocking guide, no I don't. The settings I am using for the memory are pretty much universal. As far as your CPU is concerned I could display my settings but they wouldn't do you any good. I'm using a 5930K so my settings are different. Now pertaining to AI Suite, The automatic features for overclocking adjust the BIOS settings automatically. I do use AI Suite but a word of warning. I have noticed that if you go by the AI suite overclock settings for maximum then your system might not be as stable as the program indicates. In AI Suite I am able to overclock my CPU up to 4.8 GHz, but certain benchmark software will crash my system. Prime95 for example. So make sure to properly test your system after you overclock. Is their any reason why you don't use AI Suite?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> easy as all asus boards.
> 
> 1st: update to lastest bios because it seem stable the vcore when you input in bios
> 2nd: leave everything auto, set vccin 1.9 with LLC 5 or 6
> 3rd: sync all core, choose 45, vcore set adaptive, set vcore to 1.2V
> 4th: cinebench15: can you pass? Pass, go back to bios, increase the multi. if not pass then lower multi to 1, if windows not boot, lower multi by 2
> when you find out the multiplayer pass cb15 with vcore and temp below 70 with cinebench, you can try realbench 1h for cpu
> ram OC up to imc quality but as my test with 3 5960x and 4 ram kits, the 2666 would be easy for hwe


And I have my system successfully running at 4.3GHz - thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k2mit*
> 
> Is anyone using the X99 e-ws with two 1080 GTX's in SLI without the auxiliary power (6 pin by the PCI-E slots)? I am having trouble finding a cable for my Corsair power supply that is 6 pins. Lots of 8-pin and 4-pin's but no 6 pins. I am not sure I can cut two off of an 8-pin as the pattern seem off.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep, well 3 of them and have 3 Titan xs which use a lot more power do not throw any complaints either. You should have no issues.

By pattern seems off, you mean a splitter cable? Normally with 8 pin pcie cables you can just hive off two of the prongs fairly easy. However should not be required either way.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k2mit*
> 
> Is anyone using the X99 e-ws with two 1080 GTX's in SLI without the auxiliary power (6 pin by the PCI-E slots)? I am having trouble finding a cable for my Corsair power supply that is 6 pins. Lots of 8-pin and 4-pin's but no 6 pins. I am not sure I can cut two off of an 8-pin as the pattern seem off.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, well 3 of them and have 3 Titan xs which use a lot more power do not throw any complaints either. You should have no issues.
> 
> By pattern seems off, you mean a splitter cable? Normally with 8 pin pcie cables you can just hive off two of the prongs fairly easy. However should not be required either way.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking he means the 6+2 PCI-e power cable.

From what I can see, a six pin PCI-e power cable should fit the six pin power socket on the MOBO even though the shapes of the pin housings don't perfectly match. The only one that doesn't match is the center ground of the six pin portion of the cable. It's a tombstone shape whereas the matching socket on the MOBO is a square hole. However, a tombstone shape will fit into a square hole. The power and ground connections appear to all match. I suggest double checking before taking my word for it, though.


----------



## k2mit

The pattern of the 6-pin molex connectors on the board. There is either a curved top or a square top and I think (from memory) the top 3 plugs,
from left to right, were curved, square, square and if I cut my 8 pin to be 6-pin it would not fit in.

Thanks for letting me know. I can't see the PCI-E needing more power with the GPU's getting direct power but you never know...


----------



## DocYoda

Hi. I was wondering what soundcard you guys are using? I am really torn between creative zxr/recon3d and asus sonar essence stx ii 7.1. I just tried 5.1 surround setup but I am not satisfied with onboard.. any suggestions?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> I'm thinking he means the 6+2 PCI-e power cable.
> 
> From what I can see, a six pin PCI-e power cable should fit the six pin power socket on the MOBO even though the shapes of the pin housings don't perfectly match. The only one that doesn't match is the center ground of the six pin portion of the cable. It's a tombstone shape whereas the matching socket on the MOBO is a square hole. However, a tombstone shape will fit into a square hole. The power and ground connections appear to all match. I suggest double checking before taking my word for it, though.


Think we are talking about the same thing here.









When I meant 8 pin and being able to give off the extra 2 pins I was referring to 6+2 pin.


----------



## Fraggy

Toxic BIOS, update:

I posted earlier about system instability with BIOS 3302. When I found the problem, I immediately rolled back to 1302 (the last one I had tested thoroughly). That fixed everything immediately, so I know it was a BIOS problem, not a software or driver issue, config problem, etc. I changed only the BIOS. I figured that a revision between 1302 and 3302 had introduced some sort of flaw.

Since then I've updated carefully, load testing after each flash. I'm on 3302 again, and all of my original clocks and voltages are stable. The problem is gone. So what happened?

I have an idea. There's a note on the download page with revision 3004 (the first Broadwell E rev): [**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3004]. This is the only one where they insist on using flashback, so I used it both times when flashing that revision.

However, some revisions say: [Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download], and some don't mention flashback at all. That sounds like flashback is optional and they're simply reminding you to rename the file if you decide to use it. But I think it might be necessary.

This time, I used flashback with each revision where it's mentioned in the notes, and made it back to 3302 without any problems. The system is stable under load with my original clocks and voltages from 1302.

So this looks to me like another communications problem from Asus. So much of what that company publishes is vague and inconsistent.

Based on this experience, I'll automatically use flashback if it's mentioned *at all* in the notes on the download page. It's futile to waste time guessing what Asus is trying to say.


----------



## 1Quickchic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Is their a specific reason why you want the 10G version? Unless your running beyond gigabyte internet speeds then you actually lose features from the USB 3.1 version. Less USB, Less SATA, and no Thunderbolt support.


Not having thunderbolt isn't a big deal to me, I do wish there was more usb, , and having less sata isn't a big issue either. The main reason for the wanting of the 10g board is the block diagrams on both of the board's the 10g board from the diagrams has more than just the 10g port as an upgrade going for it, and seems to be the better choice for my needs


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi. I was wondering what soundcard you guys are using? I am really torn between creative zxr/recon3d and asus sonar essence stx ii 7.1. I just tried 5.1 surround setup but I am not satisfied with onboard.. any suggestions?


Short answer:

_I just use the onboard Realtek 1150._

My more opinionated answer:

This is just my opinion, which I don't even have a lot of confidence in myself these days... but:

I have yet to see anything truly impressive for a sound card that is PCI Express bus, which is of course the only kind we can consider with these boards since there are no regular PCI slots.

But as far as what kind of card you should consider buying -- it really depends what you are looking for, though. Audiophile? Gaming 3D sound API support? Dolby or DTS encoding? What is most important to you will have a bearing on what you need to look for, but again, I've yet to see anything truly impressive. There are certain manufacturers making claims, but at the end of the day what they're really making is CLAMS. You have to read reviews, and I mean the real kind of reviews - not the ones done by manufacturer shills and "professional reviewers" who get all their product for free in exchange for their "reviews".

Also I'm a Linux guy who visits Windows occasionally, so driver support in Linux is one of my litmus tests. If it doesn't work well in Linux I don't need it.

I have been bitten too many times over the last almost 30 years to trust anything Creative Labs makes again, but that's just me. Not that they are the only brand I've had regrets with, just the one I got suckered by the most. They hit their "3 strikes you're out" for me somehwere in the early-to-mid 90's and I won't get fooled again. It's a real shame Auzentech went paws up, they were making some nice PCI cards that took the good work Creative Labs did with their X-Fi chipset and built their own boards around it without all the bloatware junk and cheap circuitry.

Seriously, and this might be the one good takeaway from my little rant here: My bit bucket of sound cards I spent WAY too much money on to have something of actual quality has only driven me to realize that in the long run, it wasn't worth it. I had Pro Audio Spectrum 16's , various other dinosaurs I won't mention by name, and now our Auzentech Prelude 7.1's -- all of which were great cards, but became obsolete because they stopped making motherboards with slots that the card can be used in.

The problem nowadays seems to be actual quality vs. manufacturer claims.

I'm sure somebody out there makes truly high quality cards, but these days it seems to really depend what kind of card you want and how much you're willing to spend. Just keep in mind they see you coming and find some reviewers that can help you determine if the card can truly meet the requirements you have.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> Short answer:
> 
> _I just use the onboard Realtek 1150._
> 
> My more opinionated answer:
> 
> This is just my opinion, which I don't even have a lot of confidence in myself these days... but:
> 
> I have yet to see anything truly impressive for a sound card that is PCI Express bus, which is of course the only kind we can consider with these boards since there are no regular PCI slots.
> 
> But as far as what kind of card you should consider buying -- it really depends what you are looking for, though. Audiophile? Gaming 3D sound API support? Dolby or DTS encoding? What is most important to you will have a bearing on what you need to look for, but again, I've yet to see anything truly impressive. There are certain manufacturers making claims, but at the end of the day what they're really making is CLAMS. You have to read reviews, and I mean the real kind of reviews - not the ones done by manufacturer shills and "professional reviewers" who get all their product for free in exchange for their "reviews".
> 
> Also I'm a Linux guy who visits Windows occasionally, so driver support in Linux is one of my litmus tests. If it doesn't work well in Linux I don't need it.
> 
> I have been bitten too many times over the last almost 30 years to trust anything Creative Labs makes again, but that's just me. Not that they are the only brand I've had regrets with, just the one I got suckered by the most. They hit their "3 strikes you're out" for me somehwere in the early-to-mid 90's and I won't get fooled again. It's a real shame Auzentech went paws up, they were making some nice PCI cards that took the good work Creative Labs did with their X-Fi chipset and built their own boards around it without all the bloatware junk and cheap circuitry.
> 
> Seriously, and this might be the one good takeaway from my little rant here: My bit bucket of sound cards I spent WAY too much money on to have something of actual quality has only driven me to realize that in the long run, it wasn't worth it. I had Pro Audio Spectrum 16's , various other dinosaurs I won't mention by name, and now our Auzentech Prelude 7.1's -- all of which were great cards, but became obsolete because they stopped making motherboards with slots that the card can be used in.
> 
> The problem nowadays seems to be actual quality vs. manufacturer claims.
> 
> I'm sure somebody out there makes truly high quality cards, but these days it seems to really depend what kind of card you want and how much you're willing to spend. Just keep in mind they see you coming and find some reviewers that can help you determine if the card can truly meet the requirements you have.


Thanks for the inputs. Its really hard to find a good soundcard these days. I cant even find reviews done by end users who claim they got a good audio card. What I do is mostly video editing, photography and in line to my work I do digital pathology and do screen captures with audio recording for my lectures and discussions. In some cases I make audio effects to my animations and still images presented at the hospital. Audiophile stuff... not really but I really enjoy good music, games and movies with my workstation thru 5.1. I have the asus xonar essence stx ii or the creative zxr in mind but I cant really decide. I cant find in depth reviews on both cards catering to what I do... or maybe I lack time searching for one because I am mostly at work these days spending 24-36hrs at the hospital.


----------



## tvelander

I have a problem, got X99 E-WS USB 3.1

And 4x Fury X 5960X and now recently the motherboard wont start, it lights up i can switch the XMP / DR.POWER switches and they work.

But i get no picture on my display i tested all display ports, and i tested with 1 RAM no luck, switched BIOS no luck.

My fans wont start but my GPUs get hot...



I dont have any water in system yet.

It worked 6-10 hours before i re-build it, i haven't mounted anything new just took it out and in again too clean.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I just sold this last week a Aquaero 5LT with passive heat sink on ebay for $60. I originally purchased it because I was worried that my Aquaero 6XT would not be able to support all the fans on my rads. I was wrong. My Aquaero 6XT is controlling 30 Noctua fans with room to spare. You might wanna take a quick look on ebay for PC gear. A lot of reputable sellers including myself have some good deals.


I also went and dug up the the thread I had bookmarked here for the Aquaero, speaking of dodo birds, and the newer OCN Aquaero Owners Club thread here.

Looks like there's plenty going on with these if you run Windows and don't mind modifying your gear until it works properly. For me... I dunno. Linux support is 3rd party with no official support (or assistance) from the manufacturer, looking kinda old-ish, and it looks like at least some PWM pumps don't work right with them (D5 PWM models) without making modifications. Once upon a time I had the time and inclination, I basically don't anymore.

I did, however, finally get my wife's machine back online (a month later...) with the custom loop -- EK Supremacy EVO CPU block, Nemesis 420GTX, Noiseblocker fans, Watercool Tube 100 DDC, blah blah blah, it is working fine once again. Proof that the whole problem was the Corsair H110i GTX. It is disappointing that the motherboard can't seem to control the speed of the EK DDC 3.2 PWM pump - Q-fan tuning/detection with the CPU fan set to PWM type just keeps saying the minimum duty cycle of this "fan" (pump) is 100%, but maybe it has the same pullup issue the D5 PWM pumps have. *SHRUG*

At least her system is working again.


----------



## jdw101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Quickchic*
> 
> Not having thunderbolt isn't a big deal to me, I do wish there was more usb, , and having less sata isn't a big issue either. The main reason for the wanting of the 10g board is the block diagrams on both of the board's the 10g board from the diagrams has more than just the 10g port as an upgrade going for it, and seems to be the better choice for my needs


I replaced my original x99-e ws with the 10g version recently, you will not regret it, very happy with the board. Extra slot is awesome and because it had usb 3.1 type a and c I removed that card as well. Also tested the new Crystal Sound 3 and removed my eClaro because I could not tell the difference.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdw101*
> 
> I replaced my original x99-e ws with the 10g version recently, you will not regret it, very happy with the board. Extra slot is awesome and because it had usb 3.1 type a and c I removed that card as well. Also tested the new Crystal Sound 3 and removed my eClaro because I could not tell the difference.


I could understand the upgrade from the X99 E WS to the newer board. I personally went from the X99 E WS to the USB 3.1 for the same reason. Wanted to get rid of the USB 3.1 card. But I wouldn't swap a 3.1 to a 10G version of the board. For my needs it would be a downgrade. Losing slots, But I've noticed very little difference in my upgrade other then losing the card as very few devices actually take advantage of the USB 3.1 specs. It hasn't lived up to expectations. I'm very annoyed with Asus concerning tha 10G board. So many missed opportunities such as Added Thunderbolt support in the USB C connections. They dropped features to add increased LAN speeds which are unattainable for the vast majority of us.


----------



## DocYoda

I see a change in solid caps on the onboard audio to non solid caps for the 10G version. Crystal sound 3?

Can someone who have this board give us a bit of a review? Is the change from x99 e ws usb 3.1 a good swap?


----------



## cybrnook

Dropped back to BIOS 2006, and boot times are soooo mcuh faster (on my Haswell - E Xeon)


----------



## chebornek

Is anyone running 64Gb of RAM with their Haswell-e CPU, while using this motherboard? I'm a few months out from obtaining the motherboard and ram and assembling it with the 5930k I obtained last week. My interest is toward creating a sizeable RAMdisk while operating a system with stability and 4.0Ghz or better CPU overclocking. I'm more concerned with RAM size and density - with 24x7 stability at this point. I've been scouring this thread for the last year, gleaming nuggets of good usable data from many.

Sadly, the ASUS QVL for memory capacities and densities seems somewhat limited for a board that's been available for as long as this one has been. If I must purchase 2666, 2800 or higher advertised speed in order to get the density (8Gb or 16Gb) and run it at 2133, I'm okay with that.

Will the Haswell-e cpus even recognize and work with 16Gb sticks though? I haven't been able to nail that down. This motherboard seems to offer stability, longevity, multiple options for add-on cards, overclocking horsepower. Everything I'd want for the next 5-7 years. At most I'd run SLI (down the road).

And more than enough BIOS's to wade through, which strikes me as either very convenient or slightly nonsensical.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chebornek*
> 
> Is anyone running 64Gb of RAM with their Haswell-e CPU, while using this motherboard? I'm a few months out from obtaining the motherboard and ram and assembling it with the 5930k I obtained last week. My interest is toward creating a sizeable RAMdisk while operating a system with stability and 4.0Ghz or better CPU overclocking. I'm more concerned with RAM size and density - with 24x7 stability at this point. I've been scouring this thread for the last year, gleaming nuggets of good usable data from many.
> 
> Sadly, the ASUS QVL for memory capacities and densities seems somewhat limited for a board that's been available for as long as this one has been. If I must purchase 2666, 2800 or higher advertised speed in order to get the density (8Gb or 16Gb) and run it at 2133, I'm okay with that.
> 
> Will the Haswell-e cpus even recognize and work with 16Gb sticks though? I haven't been able to nail that down. This motherboard seems to offer stability, longevity, multiple options for add-on cards, overclocking horsepower. Everything I'd want for the next 5-7 years. At most I'd run SLI (down the road).
> 
> And more than enough BIOS's to wade through, which strikes me as either very convenient or slightly nonsensical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chebornek*
> 
> Is anyone running 64Gb of RAM with their Haswell-e CPU, while using this motherboard? I'm a few months out from obtaining the motherboard and ram and assembling it with the 5930k I obtained last week. My interest is toward creating a sizeable RAMdisk while operating a system with stability and 4.0Ghz or better CPU overclocking. I'm more concerned with RAM size and density - with 24x7 stability at this point. I've been scouring this thread for the last year, gleaming nuggets of good usable data from man
> 
> Sadly, the ASUS QVL for memory capacities and densities seems somewhat limited for a board that's been available for as long as this one has been. If I must purchase 2666, 2800 or higher advertised speed in order to get the density (8Gb or 16Gb) and run it at 2133, I'm okay with that.
> 
> Will the Haswell-e cpus even recognize and work with 16Gb sticks though? I haven't been able to nail that down. This motherboard seems to offer stability, longevity, multiple options for add-on cards, overclocking horsepower. Everything I'd want for the next 5-7 years. At most I'd run SLI (down the road).
> 
> And more than enough BIOS's to wade through, which strikes me as either very convenient or slightly nonsensical.


I have the same CPU and 64gigs but mine are 8 gig dimms. Yes 16 gig dimms work fine with that CPU. Some people were using 128gig non ecc ram on their haswells before the broadwell CPUs were released.


----------



## chebornek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I have the same CPU and 64gigs but mine are 8 gig dimms. Yes 16 gig dimms work fine with that CPU. Some people were using 128gig non ecc ram on their haswells before the broadwell CPUs were released.


Thanks for that density info. Do you mind providing the exact ram you're utilizing? I buy through Amazon or NewEgg, my local MC never seems to have anything I'd want to obtain.

Desktop PCs for me are a hobby, not a career necessity. Therefore, I like to purchase the numerous quality parts before I might need to assemble the entire rig. Some items need to be obtained right before the build commences, like the motherboard and ram together. Although I'll probably build this x99 rig using a pair of 4Gb sticks just to get it up and running and test all the other components.

64Gb of ram will be purchased as a set later next spring and installed at that time. I'm currently operating with a six year old AMD cpu & motherboard, with a boatload of newer components I've obtained over the years - waiting to transfer them all over to this 5930k build







Hopefully they won't be totally obsolete by that time, heheh.


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chebornek*
> 
> Is anyone running 64Gb of RAM with their Haswell-e CPU, while using this motherboard? I'm a few months out from obtaining the motherboard and ram and assembling it with the 5930k I obtained last week.
> ...


I'm also running 64GB with a 5930K.
G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4-2400 (PC4 19200) Memory Kit Model F4-2400C15Q2-64GRK
Running perfectly for over a year at 2133 and 2400 MHz.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chebornek*
> 
> Thanks for that density info. Do you mind providing the exact ram you're utilizing? I buy through Amazon or NewEgg, my local MC never seems to have anything I'd want to obtain.
> 
> Desktop PCs for me are a hobby, not a career necessity. Therefore, I like to purchase the numerous quality parts before I might need to assemble the entire rig. Some items need to be obtained right before the build commences, like the motherboard and ram together. Although I'll probably build this x99 rig using a pair of 4Gb sticks just to get it up and running and test all the other components.
> 
> 64Gb of ram will be purchased as a set later next spring and installed at that time. I'm currently operating with a six year old AMD cpu & motherboard, with a boatload of newer components I've obtained over the years - waiting to transfer them all over to this 5930k build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they won't be totally obsolete by that time, heheh.


G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200)
Timing 15-15-15-35
Cas Latency 15
Voltage 1.2V

And here is the link to Newegg where I bought it. The link is for 32Gigs because I bought 2 sets.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231796

And on a side note, I just bought a 6950X from Silicone Lottery to compliment my Dual TXPs, which should arrive tomorrow since I live 2 1/2 hours away from the store. I'll be selling my 5930K on ebay very shortly.


----------



## Rickster7711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Dropped back to BIOS 2006, and boot times are soooo mcuh faster (on my Haswell - E Xeon)


Yeah, I have been running BIOS 2006 since it came out. I had only one odd crash. I cleared CMOS and it never happened again. For me that's very stable, so I never had a reason to upgrade my BIOS.

On a side note, I'm building a similar pc for friend with the same board as mine ASUS X99-E WS USB 3.1. Whats the best BIOS for the i7-6850K ?


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 64GB (8 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200) Desktop Memory Model F4-2400C15Q-32GRR
> DDR4 2400 (PC4 19200)
> Timing 15-15-15-35
> Cas Latency 15
> Voltage 1.2V
> 
> And here is the link to Newegg where I bought it. The link is for 32Gigs because I bought 2 sets.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231796
> 
> And on a side note, I just bought a 6950X from Silicone Lottery to compliment my Dual TXPs, which should arrive tomorrow since I live 2 1/2 hours away from the store. I'll be selling my 5930K on ebay very shortly.










good luck with 6950x, be carefull when OC it with 6950x. somehow the motherboard overvolt BWE around 0.07-0.1V when ur multiplier above 42.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with 6950x, be carefull when OC it with 6950x. somehow the motherboard overvolt BWE around 0.07-0.1V when ur multiplier above 42.


The one I purchased from Silicone lottery was tested to run at 4.3GHz. I don't think I'll be pushing it much more then that.


----------



## johnsonjp34

I just bought an Asus X99 E-WS.

I have four GTX 780s that I know work fine.

I put them on the motherboard (slots 1,3,5,7). The Asus UEFI GPU Post tool shows my GPUs in slot 1 & 3. The other two do not appear. I also tried some other graphics cards in slots 5,6,7 and they don't show up either.

It boots fine, but the two cards aren't showing up. The cards light up. I've updated to the latest BIOS. Am I missing some BIOS setting?


----------



## jdw101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> I have a problem, got X99 E-WS USB 3.1
> 
> And 4x Fury X 5960X and now recently the motherboard wont start, it lights up i can switch the XMP / DR.POWER switches and they work.
> 
> But i get no picture on my display i tested all display ports, and i tested with 1 RAM no luck, switched BIOS no luck.
> 
> My fans wont start but my GPUs get hot...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have any water in system yet.
> 
> It worked 6-10 hours before i re-build it, i haven't mounted anything new just took it out and in again too clean.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I have the same CPU and 64gigs but mine are 8 gig dimms. Yes 16 gig dimms work fine with that CPU. Some people were using 128gig non ecc ram on their haswells before the broadwell CPUs were released.


I have 16g 2133 ECC UDIMMS on mine if that helps







e5-1650v3


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsonjp34*
> 
> I just bought an Asus X99 E-WS.
> 
> I have four GTX 780s that I know work fine.
> 
> I put them on the motherboard (slots 1,3,5,7). The Asus UEFI GPU Post tool shows my GPUs in slot 1 & 3. The other two do not appear. I also tried some other graphics cards in slots 5,6,7 and they don't show up either.
> 
> It boots fine, but the two cards aren't showing up. The cards light up. I've updated to the latest BIOS. Am I missing some BIOS setting?


So 4 things come to mind. First. you will need the extra 6 pin power connector with 4 GPUs. So plug it in if you haven't already. That's the easy solution.
The next three in order of likely issues.
1) Faulty motherboard which is most likely the issue.
2) faulty video cards but how likely are you to have 2 bad cards?
3) Faulty power cables, but again not likely for the same reason.

I had a similar problem with my motherboard but with only 1 video card. In my case the problem turned out to be a bad video card though. I recommend testing your cards and power cables anyways just to be sure by swapping them into the 1st and 3rd slot.

One last thing. Before swapping anything out clear the CMOS and perform a BIOS flashback.


----------



## Radox-0

How does one revert back to prior BIOS's out of curiosity? Latest ones are wrecking my overclocks I think (or my chip has randomly degraded beyond belief)

Each time trying the 2009 BIOS or 1302 on original EWS just throws up not valid BIOS file, even with the correct rename. Do I need to go in a specific order by any chance?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> How does one revert back to prior BIOS's out of curiosity? Latest ones are wrecking my overclocks I think (or my chip has randomly degraded beyond belief)
> 
> Each time trying the 2009 BIOS or 1302 on original EWS just throws up not valid BIOS file, even with the correct rename. Do I need to go in a specific order by any chance?


It's easy. The same way you would use the BIOS flashback feature but with the older BIOS. File name is the same. I have done it with my system a few times and never had any issues. You can also skip revisions. I have gone as far back at version 2006 from version 3302 and forward to 3302. On one or more occasions I ran into an issue where the BIOS did not properly load so I just repeated the process until the problem was fixed.

FYI, I might be a little more aggressive than most people would be comfortable with in how I troubleshoot and interact with PC components. I have been working with computers systems since my first Texas Instruments 99/4. Not 4A but 4. I stated building Intel and AMD PCs since the early 90's. I also have fried, shorted, or inadvertently damaged almost every type of PC component you can think of. I retired from the Army in 2013, but had a 9 year break in service between my 4th and 5th year of service. During my break I was a switch Engineer for AT&T wireless. I got laid off in 2002 and had no choice but to return to the service after a year of unemployment.

Anyways. Here is the link to Asus with more details.
https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1013998/


----------



## jsutter71

Has anyone here used G.Skill TridentZ memory? I'm considering DDR4 3200 16gig dimms. Currently running G.Skill ripjaws 4 series DDR4 2400 8 gig dimms.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It's easy. The same way you would use the BIOS flashback feature but with the older BIOS. File name is the same. I have done it with my system a few times and never had any issues. You can also skip revisions. I have gone as far back at version 2006 from version 3302 and forward to 3302. On one or more occasions I ran into an issue where the BIOS did not properly load so I just repeated the process until the problem was fixed.
> 
> FYI, I might be a little more aggressive than most people would be comfortable with in how I troubleshoot and interact with PC components. I have been working with computers systems since my first Texas Instruments 99/4. Not 4A but 4. I stated building Intel and AMD PCs since the early 90's. I also have fried, shorted, or inadvertently damaged almost every type of PC component you can think of. I retired from the Army in 2013, but had a 9 year break in service between my 4th and 5th year of service. During my break I was a switch Engineer for AT&T wireless. I got laid off in 2002 and had no choice but to return to the service after a year of unemployment.
> 
> Anyways. Here is the link to Asus with more details.
> https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1013998/


Yep thanks, see that's the weird thing that's exactly the route I normally go and have done so for all updates to date. However seemingly trying to revert back to 2009 or 1302 (just normal EWS Bios's) just keeps coming up with the error message not valid BIOS file on both. I can't imagine the links ASUS has on their site being broken for both. So bizarre!


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Has anyone here used G.Skill TridentZ memory? I'm considering DDR4 3200 16gig dimms. Currently running G.Skill ripjaws 4 series DDR4 2400 8 gig dimms.


Running tridentZ here. 3000c14T1 64GB. Np so far


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Yep thanks, see that's the weird thing that's exactly the route I normally go and have done so for all updates to date. However seemingly trying to revert back to 2009 or 1302 (just normal EWS Bios's) just keeps coming up with the error message not valid BIOS file on both. I can't imagine the links ASUS has on their site being broken for both. So bizarre!


You have to rename the .CAP file appropriately per the link.

Then use the USB Flash Back, where you place it on the root of your fat, fat32, ntfs formatted USB drive and plug it into the flash back port on the back of your motherboard, shut the PC off, and then press and hold the flash back button until it starts flashing. (Then wait about 5 minutes or so for the flashing to finish). Then on first boot it will complete, works every time!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> You have to rename the .CAP file appropriately per the link.
> 
> Then use the USB Flash Back, where you place it on the root of your fat, fat32, ntfs formatted USB drive and plug it into the flash back port on the back of your motherboard, shut the PC off, and then press and hold the flash back button until it starts flashing. (Then wait about 5 minutes or so for the flashing to finish). Then on first boot it will complete, works every time!


Yeah I have been. My issue is I cannot seem to get any BIOS going prior to 3004. 3004, 3101 and 3302 work fine. 2009 and 1302 are just not seemingly working. Annoying as those 3 are just not seemingly stable at anything above 4.5 Ghz with my CPU anymore. Thought I may have had to drop down in a particular order but that's not doing the trick either.


----------



## DocYoda

Hi I am getting the ubiquiti router ERPOE 5. I will use it as a router from my fiber modem on bridge mode. I have an asus ac68u which I will use as an access point (I originally used this as my router, but I think the edge router is better and it looks really "sophisticated" and the edgeos is such a beauty to my eyes. lol. The edge router will be connecting a bravia X850D 4k TV, a NAS server, media player... etc. Now my concern is this router has PoE capabilities specifically on eth 2, 3 and 4... almost all of my devices are non PoE. Will it harm the non PoE device e.g. the TV which I will connect via the LAN port? Would it also be safe to plug it to the mobo?


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> ... Now my concern is this router has PoE capabilities specifically on eth 2, 3 and 4... almost all of my devices are non PoE. Will it harm the non PoE device e.g. the TV which I will connect via the LAN port? Would it also be safe to plug it to the mobo?


A properly designed ethernet device will not be harmed by being plugged into a PoE-enabled switch/router port.


----------



## DocYoda

Anyone around here with 6850k on the e ws? I hope you guys can share OC settings and stable clocks.. ty


----------



## jren207

I've had my 6850k on this board for around 3 months now. Not a bad chip.
Haven't looked into overclocking yet, as it's very snappy and fast already. Only using the Intel TS13A cooler on it for now though, so would need to upgrade that.
Updated the BIOS, and turned on ASUS Multicore Enhancement by mistake haha. Ran PRIME 95 and it kept reaching 100C causing a thermal shutdown/BSOD. It's ok, as some research suggests that this chip can take up to 127C!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jren207*
> 
> I've had my 6850k on this board for around 3 months now. Not a bad chip.
> Haven't looked into overclocking yet, as it's very snappy and fast already. Only using the Intel TS13A cooler on it for now though, so would need to upgrade that.
> Updated the BIOS, and turned on ASUS Multicore Enhancement by mistake haha. Ran PRIME 95 and it kept reaching 100C causing a thermal shutdown/BSOD. It's ok, as some research suggests that this chip can take up to 127C!


Are you air cooling? My new 6950x overclocked to 4.3GHz maxed to 90C with Prime 95 torture test for 10min but it did finish. No BSOD. And that was with all my fans turned off on my rads. Trying to flush the bubbles out of my loop.


----------



## jren207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Are you air cooling? My new 6950x overclocked to 4.3GHz maxed to 90C with Prime 95 torture test for 10min but it did finish. No BSOD. And that was with all my fans turned off on my rads. Trying to flush the bubbles out of my loop.


Yeah only air cooling for now. Turbo boost, Turbo Boost Max 3.0, and XMP-2400 seems to work well, with the other overclocking features turned off.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jren207*
> 
> Yeah only air cooling for now. Turbo boost, Turbo Boost Max 3.0, and XMP-2400 seems to work well, with the other overclocking features turned off.


I really am impressed with how the 6950x performs and overclocks compared to my previous chip 5930k. It probably helped that I purchased it from Silicon lottery which tested it to work properly overclocked. Example being when I overclocked my 5930k through AI suite it would appear stable, then crash, BSOD as soon as I opened Prime 95. With the 6950x I max it out with AI suite and it is able to run flawlessly during torture tests.


----------



## jdw101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> I see a change in solid caps on the onboard audio to non solid caps for the 10G version. Crystal sound 3?
> 
> Can someone who have this board give us a bit of a review? Is the change from x99 e ws usb 3.1 a good swap?


This is where I am getting my next chip, nice to get a guaranteed chip


----------



## jdw101

Sorry wrong quote, I replaced my x99-e WS with the x99-e WS 10G recently.

Here are the warnings in my view you should have:

1. Less ports on the back, they took away a fair amount of the USB ports but added a single USB 3.1 A and c port gen2 port.
2. NO THUNDERBOLT HEADER (WAH) This one kind of took me by surprise. I am bummed about this. Not sure why I never have used it once in my life but why did they get rid of it!
3. The x550s don't fix the Intel teaming issue in Windows 10 so that sucks.
4. Same 20-1 TPM connector, no tpm 2.x support that I can find.

I bought this board because I have a 10g network at home and the 540-t2 card ran hot and I wanted the slot for something else, I also wanted more 3.1 ports so for me it was a good deal. I also kind of wanted something to buy and there isn't much for upgrades :|

The new Crystal Sound 3 setup seems pretty similar to the old one, the software is the same, still has DTS Studio, DTS Connect. They claim the new CAPS are warmer japanese caps whatever that means, the old board had solid caps the new ones aren't solid. According to Asus though they are all premium japanese caps. The audio appears to be identical to what is on the x99-deluxe I believe.

Same fan and pump headers.. same everything else that I can see. Let me know if there are any other questions, I still have my old board to compare with.


----------



## emgcy

Does anyone know what are the max currents supplied to the cpu opt/chassis fans connectors?
The only string in the manual is: CPU_FAN connector supports the CPU fan of maximum 1A (12 W) fan power
I'll need to power up 16 fans ttl, and don't know if it's possible without an external device.


----------



## Poppapete

1 amp is pretty much standard for a 12W fan connector. Remember that they draw x2 at startup. Noctua fans are rated at 1.32W so even at startup a connector would handle 2 (and they give you a splitter so Noctua at least are inviting you to connect 2 fans per header). I would not connect more than 2. I would suggest 4 per header is asking for trouble.


----------



## emgcy

Max. Input Power
0,6 W
Max. Input Current
0,05 A
http://noctua.at/en/nf-f12-pwm/specification
If twice of 0.6, that means it's possible to connect 10, isn't it?
And I'd like to connect 6, but still not sure.


----------



## Poppapete

Off Course the PWM's are much more efficient.

My Bad.


----------



## emgcy

I'll leave my experience here, maybe it'll be helpful to somebody. I had the problem with RAM sticks not reading, as lots of people here, but my problem was that I removed protection plastics from CPU slot incorrectly (without opening the lockings) resulting some of the slot legs becoming slightly bent. After I straightened them, everything seems to be fine. So if you have ram issues, try to sheck carefully your CPU slot, maybe something is bent there.


----------



## jsutter71

I have a RAID question. Has anyone here set up dual PCIe SSDs in RAID 0 for their OS drive?


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I have a RAID question. Has anyone here set up dual PCIe SSDs in RAID 0 for their OS drive?


Curious about this myself


----------



## arix

Hi, I recently started to order parts for my upcoming build since 2009 and wanted to go the same route I went last time with regards to components (Build for the future). This motherboard offered everything I wanted and some more. I have ordered the following so far and would appreciate your input for a cooling solution and my desired case:

Intel i7 5820k
Asus X99-E WS USB 3.1
Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2x8gb (16gb) 3200Mhz

With regards to the cooling solution, I am undecided whether to go with an AIO water solution like a Corsair H110i/H115i or an air solution (Noctua D15s). I want reliability but also want an elegant and sleek system which in my opinion will be compromised with the Noctua D15s and its color scheme. I have explored other options that look very good and would flow very well with the motherboard's color scheme like the Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 but it will interfere with the first PCI-E slot and possibly with ram slots.

In terms or Case options I want something compact and well built (without breaking the bank). I want to go with the just released Fractal Design Define C but not quite sure if it will fit. People have fitted this board perfectly fine on a Define R4/R5 but not on a Define S because of the aggressive angle of the cable sourcing/management panel. I would really appreciate any measurements or information on whether there is a chance of it fitting or not.

Pictures/build of this motherboard (Asus X99-E WS USB3.1) on a Define R5: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ttZ8TW


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arix*
> 
> Hi, I recently started to order parts for my upcoming build since 2009 and wanted to go the same route I went last time with regards to components (Build for the future). This motherboard offered everything I wanted and some more. I have ordered the following so far and would appreciate your input for a cooling solution and my desired case:
> 
> Intel i7 5820k
> Asus X99-E WS USB 3.1
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2x8gb (16gb) 3200Mhz
> 
> With regards to the cooling solution, I am undecided whether to go with an AIO water solution like a Corsair H110i/H115i or an air solution (Noctua D15s). I want reliability but also want an elegant and sleek system which in my opinion will be compromised with the Noctua D15s and its color scheme. I have explored other options that look very good and would flow very well with the motherboard's color scheme like the Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 but it will interfere with the first PCI-E slot and possibly with ram slots.
> 
> In terms or Case options I want something compact and well built (without breaking the bank). I want to go with the just released Fractal Design Define C but not quite sure if it will fit. People have fitted this board perfectly fine on a Define R4/R5 but not on a Define S because of the aggressive angle of the cable sourcing/management panel. I would really appreciate any measurements or information on whether there is a chance of it fitting or not.
> 
> Pictures/build of this motherboard (Asus X99-E WS USB3.1) on a Define R5: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ttZ8TW


You may want to consider 32GB instead of 16GB for memory. Also, consider G.Skill instead of Corsair. Myself and many other people on this forum have had issues with Corsair, and better success with G.Skill. The reason I say 32 is because you would have better flexibility with your system. I personally have run into situations where I had lagging performance with programs and multi tasking with less then 32GB.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arix*
> 
> Hi, I recently started to order parts for my upcoming build since 2009 and wanted to go the same route I went last time with regards to components (Build for the future). This motherboard offered everything I wanted and some more. I have ordered the following so far and would appreciate your input for a cooling solution and my desired case:
> 
> Intel i7 5820k
> Asus X99-E WS USB 3.1
> Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR4 2x8gb (16gb) 3200Mhz
> 
> With regards to the cooling solution, I am undecided whether to go with an AIO water solution like a Corsair H110i/H115i or an air solution (Noctua D15s). I want reliability but also want an elegant and sleek system which in my opinion will be compromised with the Noctua D15s and its color scheme. I have explored other options that look very good and would flow very well with the motherboard's color scheme like the Be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 but it will interfere with the first PCI-E slot and possibly with ram slots.
> 
> In terms or Case options I want something compact and well built (without breaking the bank). I want to go with the just released Fractal Design Define C but not quite sure if it will fit. People have fitted this board perfectly fine on a Define R4/R5 but not on a Define S because of the aggressive angle of the cable sourcing/management panel. I would really appreciate any measurements or information on whether there is a chance of it fitting or not.
> 
> Pictures/build of this motherboard (Asus X99-E WS USB3.1) on a Define R5: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ttZ8TW


I also think you should get 32gb RAM. there was a few times when I had alot running and it took like 20gb of RAM,but nowadays 16gb is kinda minimum,get the 32gb.
I also did consider noctua air fan,but I really hate the color scheme that Noctua has on the air coolers so get a h100i v2 or h110i or h115i if you have the space for it.
I doubt that Define C has space for 280mm unless you put em in front of the case.
I bought the XL R2 which is enough space for the mobo+ my h100i aio cooler + fans and hdd's and my 1080 seahawk x.


----------



## arix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> You may want to consider 32GB instead of 16GB for memory. Also, consider G.Skill instead of Corsair. Myself and many other people on this forum have had issues with Corsair, and better success with G.Skill. The reason I say 32 is because you would have better flexibility with your system. I personally have run into situations where I had lagging performance with programs and multi tasking with less then 32GB.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I also think you should get 32gb RAM. there was a few times when I had alot running and it took like 20gb of RAM,but nowadays 16gb is kinda minimum,get the 32gb.
> I also did consider noctua air fan,but I really hate the color scheme that Noctua has on the air coolers so get a h100i v2 or h110i or h115i if you have the space for it.
> I doubt that Define C has space for 280mm unless you put em in front of the case.
> I bought the XL R2 which is enough space for the mobo+ my h100i aio cooler + fans and hdd's and my 1080 seahawk x.


Thanks for the reply and suggestions guys, I will definitely look into upgrading to 32/64gb of G.skill ram. As far as cooling/case options go I like the idea of using a compact case and optimizing space as much as possible while maintaining good operational conditions (Airflow/Temps). Will give the corsair AIO's a closer look.


----------



## marckan

Hi, Could anybody help me, please?

I bought an Asus X99-E WS / USB 3.1 motherboard but I have a problem with RAM and another with a Thunderbolt expansion card.

The RAM memory is of the CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX DDR4 3200 MHz model. The Mainboard recognizes the XMP mode when I select it and automatically enters the memory parameters. However, the system restarts the BIOS due to memory failure. Currently, I'm working with memory RAM at 2133 MHz, without using XMP mode.

On the other hand, there is the problem of the ThunderboltEX 3 expansion card, which simply does not work, although according to specifications, this should work in the PCIe X16 slot.
Finally, I've to clear the BIOS with CLR_CMOS button.

My system has these specs:

Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1, with 3302 BIOS
Windows 10 Pro x64 Anniversary

- Intel 5820K 6/12 core processor
- SAMSUNG 950 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD, with 512 GB
- ThunderboltEX 3 add in (PCIEX16_2)
- Asus ROG STRIX-GTX1080-O8G-GAMING (PCIEX16_5), GPU under Bios Tool Shows native x16
- Corsair 128GB, 4 Memory Kit - Black of Vengeance® LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 DRAM 3200MHz C16 (CMK32GX4M2B3200C16.
- Corsair AX860 PSU
- 2 Optical (DVD-RW and BluRay-RW Drives)
- 1 SEAGATE 4TB HDD
- 2 WD 4TB HDDs in RAID 1
- 2 OCZ 1TB SSD in RAID 0

Based on the Asus website I was to install the drivers before connecting the add in card to the system, which I did, since this was a new system, I installed Windows 10 Pro x64 Anniversary with all updates and Installed all of the Drivers for Asus MB and Thunderbolt card from Asus website. All drivers appear in windows 10 devices administrator without erros. When the MB BIOS boot, the Q-Code change quickly for resetting the system and then the same process begins again.

My primary boot is 950 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD with UEFI, not MBR. With this I have the MB setting as follows:
- Fast Boot: enabled
- CSM Compatibility is set to Launch CSM: disabled.
- Under Boot\Secure Boot the OS type is set to Other OS
- Key Management:
Boot\Secure Boot\Key Management: Keys are loaded (thinking I should unload these as they aren't needed).
- Boot Option #1: Windows Boot Manager

When I enable the ThunderboltEX 3 in the Bios I leave Unique ID as is.

I´ve tried both AIC Location Groups: SB(only PCIE_2 slot) and CPU0 NB PCIE Slot.

All other settings are left at default.

The Thunderbolt card has the header connected to the MB and to the card as shown by the Asus documentation.

HELP! Please any qualified engineer. So far I haven't achieved it works and I´ve checked it with different MB slots.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cybrnook

You need to fall back to an older BIOS for TB support (covered well over the past few pages) - 2006 for example.

For Memory, X99 is very picky and even more so with XMP. Make sure it's on the QVL list before making a purchase of very fast RAM. Else set timings manually in the BIOS, and potentially even downclock them until it is recognized. These boards tend to favor SK.Hynix chips over Samsung. (Corsair loves Samsung IC's)


----------



## marckan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> You need to fall back to an older BIOS for TB support (covered well over the past few pages) - 2006 for example.
> 
> For Memory, X99 is very picky and even more so with XMP. Make sure it's on the QVL list before making a purchase of very fast RAM. Else set timings manually in the BIOS, and potentially even downclock them until it is recognized. These boards tend to favor SK.Hynix chips over Samsung. (Corsair loves Samsung IC's)


Thanks for the reply and suggestion. I will try to go back to a previous BIOS version and try the Thunderbolt card.
On the other hand, I got the memory to work at 3000Mhz. For this I configured the system as follows:

Target CPU Frequency: 4000Mhz
Target DRAM Frequency: 3000Mhz
Target Cache Frequency: 3250MHz
Target DMI / PEG Frequency: 100Mhz
******************************************
Ai Overclock Tuner: XMP
XMP: XMP DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35v
CPU Strap: 125Mhz
Source Clock Tuner: 8 Ohm dbl
PLL selection: LC PLL
Filter PLL: Low BCLK Mode
BCLK Frequency: 125.0
Initial BCLK Frequency: 125.0
Asus Multicore Enhacement: Auto
CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Colors
1-Core Ratio Limit: 32
Min. CPU Cache Ratio: Auto
Max. CPU Cache Ratio: 26
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Auto
BCLK Frequency: DRAM Frequency: Auto
TPU: Keep Current Setting
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
DRAM Timing Control: 15-17-17-34- 2T Timing
Internal CPU Power Management:
- Enhacement Intel SeepStep Technology: Enabled
- Turbo Mode: Disabled
Tweaker's Paradise:
- Haswell-E SFR Adjust: Disabled
- CPU Input Boot Voltage: Auto
- CPU Input Eventual Voltage: Auto
Extreme Over-voltage: Disabled
Fully Manual Mode: Disabled
********************************

However, there is one thing I do not understand. When I pass CPU-Z (v.1.77) or AIDA64 Extreme.

*****************************************
*CPU-Z*

Processors Information

Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 6 (max 6)
Number of threads 12 (max 12)
Name Intel Core i7 5820K
Codename Haswell-E/EP
Specification Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz
Package (platform ID) Socket 2011 LGA (0x2)
CPUID 6.F.2
Extended CPUID 6.3F
Core Stepping R2
Technology 22 nm
TDP Limit 140.0 Watts
Tjmax 103.0 °C
Core Speed 3857.9 MHz
Multiplier x Bus Speed 32.0 x 120.6 MHz
Turbo Mode supported, disabled
Max non-turbo ratio 32x
Max turbo ratio 32x
Max efficiency ratio 12x
Min Power 37 Watts
O/C bins unlimited
Ratio 1 core 32x
Ratio 2 cores 32x
Ratio 3 cores 32x
Ratio 4 cores 32x
Ratio 5 cores 32x
Ratio 6 cores 32x
Ratio 7 cores 34x
Ratio 8 cores 34x
Ratio 9 cores 34x
Ratio 10 cores 34x
Ratio 11 cores 34x
Ratio 12 cores 34x
Ratio 13 cores 34x
Ratio 14 cores 34x
Ratio 15 cores 34x
Ratio 16 cores 34x
Ratio 17 cores 34x
Ratio 18 cores 34x
TSC 4001.4 MHz
APERF 4001.2 MHz
MPERF 4000.9 MHz
IA Voltage Mode Override
IA Voltage Target 1229 mV
IA Voltage Offset 0 mV
GT Voltage Mode PCU adaptive
GT Voltage Offset 0 mV
LLC/Ring Voltage Mode Override
LLC/Ring Voltage Target 1229 mV
LLC/Ring Voltage Offset 0 mV
Agent Voltage Mode PCU adaptive
Agent Voltage Offset 358 mV

Temperature 0 41 degC (105 degF) (Core #0)
Temperature 1 43 degC (109 degF) (Core #1)
Temperature 2 40 degC (104 degF) (Core #2)
Temperature 3 36 degC (96 degF) (Core #3)
Temperature 4 41 degC (105 degF) (Core #4)
Temperature 5 39 degC (102 degF) (Core #5)
Temperature 6 45 degC (113 degF) (Package)
Voltage 0 1.20 Volts (VID)
Voltage 1 1.23 Volts (IA)
Voltage 2 +0.00 Volts (GT Offset)
Voltage 3 1.23 Volts (LLC/Ring)
Voltage 4 +0.36 Volts (System Agent Offset)
Power 0 0.73 W (Package)
Power 1 n.a. (IA Cores)
Power 2 n.a. (Uncore)
Power 3 n.a. (DRAM)
Clock Speed 0 3857.89 MHz (Core #0)
Clock Speed 1 3857.89 MHz (Core #1)
Clock Speed 2 3857.89 MHz (Core #2)
Clock Speed 3 3857.89 MHz (Core #3)
Clock Speed 4 3857.89 MHz (Core #4)
Clock Speed 5 3857.89 MHz (Core #5)

Chipset

Northbridge Intel Haswell-E rev. 02
Southbridge Intel X99 rev. 05
Graphic Interface PCI-Express
PCI-E Link Width x16
PCI-E Max Link Width x16
Memory Type DDR4
Memory Size 128 GBytes
Channels Quad
Memory Frequency 1446.8 MHz (1:18)
CAS# latency (CL) 15.0
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD) 17
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 17
Cycle Time (tRAS) 34
Row Refresh Cycle Time (tRFC) 525
Command Rate (CR) 2T
tCCD 4
tCCD_L 6
tCCD_WR 4
tCCD_WR_L 6
Uncore Frequency 3134.5 MHz
Host Bridge 0x2F00

*AIDA Extreme*

CPU Properties:
CPU Type HexaCore Intel Core i7-5820K, 3849 MHz (32 x 120)
CPU Alias Haswell-E
CPU Stepping R2
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2, AVX, AVX2, FMA, AES
Original Clock 3300 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 12x / 80x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 256 KB per core (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)
L3 Cache 15 MB (On-Die, ECC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID
Motherboard Name Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel QPI
Real Clock 120 MHz
Effective Clock 120 MHz

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Quad DDR4 SDRAM
Bus Width 256-bit
DRAM:FSB Ratio 36:3
Real Clock 1443 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 2887 MHz
Bandwidth 92376 MB/s

*****************************************

According to these results, I do not understand very well because the bus speed is 120Mhz obtaining a processor frequency about 3860 Mhz and a memory frequency about 2887 Mhz.

Any suggestions to improve system configuration.
Thanks.


----------



## emgcy

Hi all. Is there a way to disable a caertain usb port(hub) during sleep mode? My UPS wakes my PC up every few hours and there are no settings to disable such behavior.


----------



## BloodOath

In device manager aren't there settings that allow you to set which things can awake up you computer? I think you need to find the USB connection your UPS is attached to and find that setting there.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodOath*
> 
> In device manager aren't there settings that allow you to set which things can awake up you computer? I think you need to find the USB connection your UPS is attached to and find that setting there.


Methinks there or in task manager.


----------



## emgcy

Here it is.








But there is no 'power management' tab.
And here are the hub options:








I've checked google prior to posting here, couldn't find any solutions.
In task manager...i really have no idea where to check.


----------



## chebornek

I shelved the idea of obtaining an Asus x99e Workstation & purchased an MSI x99A Titanium with 32Gb of RAM to pair with the 5930k. I've no need to install more than 2 GPUs and the MSI board has more features which I'd make use of (native U.2 - dual bios) that the ASUS board didn't see fit to include. With the 5930k, I lost any desire to obtain a PLX chipped board. All of that plus all of the negative posts & comments about the WS board and ASUS service/replacement hassles (on various forums) made me skittish, and the ridiculous amount of BIOSs available to put on the WS-e to try to solve various issues or circumstances made me leery about inviting any of that into my life.

The Titanium's been up and running for about 80 hours straight so far and no issues aside from MSI including the wrong Intel bluetooth & wireless drivers on their driver disc. MSI's ramdisk utility is a freebie and it works pretty slick too. Top notch audio and a user-friendly UEFI . It's everything the Godlike should be, without all the LEDs & $600 price tag, and it comes with Intel LAN connectivity. I even managed to install some 2666 Dominator sticks. (Sadly not available on the WS-e QVL @ that speed and density) I think there's better GPU spacing on the MSI board, too.

I assembled an ASUS Z170 Mark 1 with a 6700k for my father this past February and while everything went together easily and it powered right up with no problems, I was not a big fan of the ASUS UEFI.

Thanks for your congenial advice and answers to my questions however. This is a pretty solid and helpful forum.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chebornek*
> 
> I shelved the idea of obtaining an Asus x99e Workstation & purchased an MSI x99A Titanium with 32Gb of RAM to pair with the 5930k. I've no need to install more than 2 GPUs and the MSI board has more features which I'd make use of (native U.2 - dual bios) that the ASUS board didn't see fit to include. With the 5930k, I lost any desire to obtain a PLX chipped board. All of that plus all of the negative posts & comments about the WS board and ASUS service/replacement hassles (on various forums) made me skittish, and the ridiculous amount of BIOSs available to put on the WS-e to try to solve various issues or circumstances made me leery about inviting any of that into my life.
> 
> The Titanium's been up and running for about 80 hours straight so far and no issues aside from MSI including the wrong Intel bluetooth & wireless drivers on their driver disc. MSI's ramdisk utility is a freebie and it works pretty slick too. Top notch audio and a user-friendly UEFI . It's everything the Godlike should be, without all the LEDs & $600 price tag, and it comes with Intel LAN connectivity. I even managed to install some 2666 Dominator sticks. (Sadly not available on the WS-e QVL @ that speed and density) I think there's better GPU spacing on the MSI board, too.
> 
> I assembled an ASUS Z170 Mark 1 with a 6700k for my father this past February and while everything went together easily and it powered right up with no problems, I was not a big fan of the ASUS UEFI.
> 
> Thanks for your congenial advice and answers to my questions however. This is a pretty solid and helpful forum.


Not to be rude but ok


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Not to be rude but ok


My sentiments exactly. Thanks for stopping by, at least flush on your way out....

(perhaps he conversed earlier and decided to move. but either case seems a bit like bait)


----------



## angelgraves13

The input fluctuates too much unless Fully Manual Mode is enabled with everything on Auto.

My keyboard kept turning off and on randomly with Fully Manual set to OFF. I was able to get stable 3200 with 128GB only with it ON.


----------



## Says Who

Hello There!

Trying to figure out why my gpu´s want work.
I got 3 Evga 1070 hybrid cards, one is working just fine, and the other 2 get´s the code 43 error.

Tried to Uninstal drivers with ddu a couple of times but no luck.

So question now, do i have to change something in bios to get all of upp and runing?!


----------



## git gut

Did anyone experience really bad sound quality on front panel (HD Audio) ? Its sound really good on rear via connectors, but on front panel it sounds really bad. Tested with lots of drivers and even on ubuntu but still havnt fix yet. Got this problem for about half year (mobo is 2yo). Sorry for my English


----------



## DocYoda

Hi. Anybody have the x99 e ws usb 3.1 used with corsair 64GB 3466mhz RAM? The only xmp prof I see is 3466 and I am having random freezes and when I reboot.. its says "overclocking failed#


----------



## Radox-0

3466 Mhz is pretty hard for X99 platform to run without any manual tweaks, not surprised 3466 mhz is falling over. Not a limitation of the board itself, rather the Memory controllers on the CPU. Try manually toning the speed down to 3200 which is usually doable.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 3466 Mhz is pretty hard for X99 platform to run without any manual tweaks, not surprised 3466 mhz is falling over. Not a limitation of the board itself, rather the Memory controllers on the CPU. Try manually toning the speed down to 3200 which is usually doable.


Any specific settings I should take note? I am not confident doing it manually... I dont know what specific timings I should do for 3200... I also tried 3200.. and then auto but still it aint stable. Anybody share manual settings for this? Thank you


----------



## DocYoda

Hi I got it to work now... mem set at 3000mhz only. So far so good.

By the way... I cant make spdif work with games... I can watch movies and hear sound.. but when I play games no sound... any workaround?


----------



## Radox-0

EDIT: Ignore, seem my overclock may have been unstable affecting PCIe lane stability resulting in the M.2 slot dropping down to Gen 2.0 x 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I got it to work now... mem set at 3000mhz only. So far so good.
> 
> By the way... I cant make spdif work with games... I can watch movies and hear sound.. but when I play games no sound... any workaround?


Sorry for late reply, great stuff on getting it going









Sadly cant help on the Spdif part, I moved from that to HDMI from my GPU when I could not figure out how to get 5.1 from it, but games did work fine with 2.0 channels.


----------



## angelgraves13

New bios 3402 out today 12/05

X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3402 release.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve system performance and stability.

**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402.

Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS.
Step2: Clear CMOS.
Step3: Install CPU.
Step4: Start to use.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgraves13*
> 
> New bios 3402 out today 12/05
> 
> X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3402 release.
> [Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
> 1. Improve system performance and stability.
> 
> **Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402.
> 
> Steps
> 
> Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS.
> Step2: Clear CMOS.
> Step3: Install CPU.
> Step4: Start to use.


Awesome, thanks! Will load it up this weekend.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgraves13*
> 
> New bios 3402 out today 12/05
> 
> X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3402 release.
> [Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
> 1. Improve system performance and stability.
> 
> **Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402.
> 
> Steps
> 
> Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS.
> Step2: Clear CMOS.
> Step3: Install CPU.
> Step4: Start to use.


I cant see the update on asus website... a new bios should be the same with the usb 3.1 right?


----------



## ArchTiberius

Can someone who has upgraded to the new 3402 BIOS for our x99-e ws boards (not the usb3.1 variant) just normally using the EZ flash utility in the BIOS please let us know if it worked? If you're brave enough to try it.

When they wrote "**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402."
I'm worried the rest of the quote is supposed to read (or else you'll brick your motherboard)

and I don't want to remove my CPU and clear my CMOS as per their instructions, I'd rather just update to it like any other BIOS if possible. thanks in advance


----------



## ArchTiberius

Can someone who has upgraded to the new 3402 BIOS for our x99-e ws boards (not the usb3.1 variant) just normally using the EZ flash utility in the BIOS please let us know if it worked? If you're brave enough to try it.

When they wrote "**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402."
I'm worried the rest of the quote is supposed to read (or else you'll brick your motherboard)

and I don't want to remove my CPU and clear my CMOS as per their instructions, I'd rather just update to it like any other BIOS if possible. thanks in advance


----------



## zlpw0ker

I dont know if this has been answered before,but I have installed my 950 pro with a pcie adapter on pcie slot 2 and now my onboard m.2 socket is empty. My plans is to upgrade to a 960 pro 512gb some time later.
So the questions is this:

1. since I have plugged in my 950 pro in pcie card adapter on a pcie slot 2,will that disable a sata slot on the intel sata side?
2. if I buy and connect a 960 pro and use that as my main m.2 card and my 950 pro as the m.2 as my game drive will that disable sata ports?

I saw a review with pcper that had a z170 board that had 3x m.2 sockets between each pcie port and they said that if anyone installs 3 m.2 there the intel sata ports will be disabled.

Does anyone know if this is the case on the 3.1/3.0 version of our boards?


----------



## lavendy

BIOS 3402 is works fine. It is not necessary to USB update.
go BIOS setup >Advanced Setup >Tool >ASUS EZ Flash 2 Utility

and 3402 BIOS select...update.

2666MHz CL15 stability improved (with F4-3200C16Q-16GTZB).
3200MHz is difficult to heavy task.


----------



## DocYoda

Hi. Anybody tried the 4kn drives? Is it fully compatible with the onboard controller for x99 e ws usb 3.1? I am leaning towards HGST HUS726060ALN610 6TB 4kn Sata drives.


----------



## Eagle1911

I was hoping for BIOS 3402 to fix the regular BSOD's with my new Dominator CMD32GX4M2C3200C14C's.
Both XMP profile and manual timing/volt leads to BSOD. Also not sure why XMP keeps messing with other settings aswell (NB and Multiplier).
Also it got my attention how smoother Windows runs now! How is that even possible? its just ram?! Makes me wonder if something was wrong with my previous Ballistix's.

Anyway, maybe time to decrease to 3000Mhz?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchTiberius*
> 
> When they wrote "**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402." I'm worried the rest of the quote is supposed to read (or else you'll brick your motherboard)
> 
> and I don't want to remove my CPU and clear my CMOS as per their instructions, I'd rather just update to it like any other BIOS if possible. thanks in advance


Several revs ago, I had an unstable system after using EZ Flash when the note said "Please use USB BIOS Flashback", so any time I see those words, I use it. Haven't had any problems since. I doubt you need to remove the CPU and clear the CMOS after the update unless you're changing the CPU, but who knows. Asus communications are the worst. Their translations are crap and their explanations are vague at best. (I haven't bothered with 3402 yet.)


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1911*
> 
> I was hoping for BIOS 3402 to fix the regular BSOD's with my new Dominator CMD32GX4M2C3200C14C's.
> Both XMP profile and manual timing/volt leads to BSOD. Also not sure why XMP keeps messing with other settings aswell (NB and Multiplier).
> Also it got my attention how smoother Windows runs now! How is that even possible? its just ram?! Makes me wonder if something was wrong with my previous Ballistix's.
> 
> Anyway, maybe time to decrease to 3000Mhz?


I gather the 3000 multiplier will work nicer in tandem with 125 strap, at least with Haswell-E (I think Broadwell-E is similar in that department). May be easier just to loosen up the timings. 3200 mhz however works fine on 100 strap.

I find XMP on dominator platinum and X99 and this board to be a bit hit and miss. Manually entering the parameters however usually does the trick. I would try that and up the relevent voltages a notch to stabilise if need be.


----------



## cybrnook

X99-E WS USB3.1 3402 BIOS is up:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3402.zip

X99-E-WS-USB3.1 Formal BIOS 3402 released.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EU31.CAP" after download.]
1. Improve system performance and stability.

**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3402.

Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS.
Step2: Clear CMOS.
Step3: Install CPU.
Step4: Start to use.


----------



## angelgraves13

Works fine without USB Flashback. You have to overclock if you want XMP to work with 3200 memory. I had to do 3200 Cache or else it would bluescreen on Broadwell-E. My Haswell-E worked fine at 3500 Cache and 4.2GHz Core with 2400 memory.


----------



## jsutter71

I wish Asus would give better descriptions about their updates other then improves system stability.


----------



## DocYoda

Anyone tried ryzen benchmark? Post your score...


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anyone tried ryzen benchmark? Post your score...


umm......ryzen/Zen isnt out yet. So how can we do benchmark on it?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> umm......ryzen/Zen isnt out yet. So how can we do benchmark on it?


It's a benchmark
https://hardforum.com/threads/amd-ryzen-blender-benchmark-scores-thread.1919896/


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> It's a benchmark
> https://hardforum.com/threads/amd-ryzen-blender-benchmark-scores-thread.1919896/


I understand then,thanks for the clarifiction...ill test it out myself.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I understand then,thanks for the clarifiction...ill test it out myself.


If you ask me (which you didn't, but I will say it anyways), it's a great way for AMD to collect real world scenarios using their own benchmark tool. Easy way for them to stack Zen against current market (and OC'ers). Potentially find better ways to benchmark ADM cpu's......

Tin Foil hat


----------



## zlpw0ker

I got 52.94seconds on my stock 5930k.
Did a second blend test, got 49,58 sec.

This when having 2 1080p movies up + chrome and FF, utorrent and other temp measuring sw.
Im not sure if it makes any difference. I will do a test tomorrow with only blender up and running to see if it helps any on my time.


----------



## zlpw0ker

I still havent got an reply regarding what I asked about 1 page ago... If anyone knows please let me know.


----------



## angelgraves13

Decided to give Offset overclocking a go with 5960x.

I went with Offset Mode using Voltage Offset at 0.15 for CPU and for Cache.

0.12 wasn't stable.

I'm at 4.2GHz CPU sync all cores (42x) and 4GHz (40x) Cache with H80i V2 cooler.

Max temps are 70 C using the Intel Extreme Tuning Benchmark and stress test.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## angelgraves13

Double post...


----------



## webhito

So after many months have passed since I returned my faulty x99 board I saw amazon had one in stock... my xmas upgrade gassing kicked in and I just had to grab it. This one works with no issues on the ram channels however I have noticed something weird.

I got my hands on a 5960x and for some reason hwinfo reports my idle vcore settings as 0. Most the time it sits at that while under load it reports it properly. Is this a board thing or something to do with the 5960x?


----------



## DocYoda

I have a stable system except that I cant use XMP on my Corsair DDR4 64GB 3466Mhz. I manually set it to run at 3000Mhz with 6850k @4.2Ghz with 1.220V. I want to upgrade bios to 3402 hoping to get my XMP to work. Do I need to remove CPU and other components before I can update bios through bios flashback? Or do I just turn off the system and go ahead with bios flashback? thanks


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> I have a stable system except that I cant use XMP on my Corsair DDR4 64GB 3466Mhz. I manually set it to run at 3000Mhz with 6850k @4.2Ghz with 1.220V. I want to upgrade bios to 3402 hoping to get my XMP to work. Do I need to remove CPU and other components before I can update bios through bios flashback? Or do I just turn off the system and go ahead with bios flashback? thanks


Nothing needs to be removed. Just pop in your usb and flash away.

Screenshot:


----------



## Says Who

Im trying to get my sli bridge to work, but it want.
The bridge is an EVGA Pro sli Hb Bridge.
the logo on the bridge is lit, but when i trie to use sli its only asking for a bridge.

Is there any thing in bios that´s need to be changed when you are using a Hb bridge?

Asus X99-E Ws, Intel Core i7 5930, 64 Gb Corsair Dominator ddr4 2132, 4 x Gtx 1070 Evga Hybrid


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> So after many months have passed since I returned my faulty x99 board I saw amazon had one in stock... my xmas upgrade gassing kicked in and I just had to grab it. This one works with no issues on the ram channels however I have noticed something weird.
> 
> I got my hands on a 5960x and for some reason hwinfo reports my idle vcore settings as 0. Most the time it sits at that while under load it reports it properly. Is this a board thing or something to do with the 5960x?


Same combo here (5960x and board) and HWINFO reports the correct data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Says Who*
> 
> Im trying to get my sli bridge to work, but it want.
> The bridge is an EVGA Pro sli Hb Bridge.
> the logo on the bridge is lit, but when i trie to use sli its only asking for a bridge.
> 
> Is there any thing in bios that´s need to be changed when you are using a Hb bridge?
> 
> Asus X99-E Ws, Intel Core i7 5930, 64 Gb Corsair Dominator ddr4 2132, 4 x Gtx 1070 Evga Hybrid


Nope nothing needs to be done in the BIOS, plugged my bridge in and worked fine. Also any SLI bridge related issue is likely only to do with Nvidia Control panel rather then the board BIOS.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Same combo here (5960x and board) and HWINFO reports the correct data.


That kind of scares me, makes me think I may have got my hands on a bum chip or a board that may fail at some point... Gonna try a different cpu and go from there.

Installed my 5930k and it does the same thing, idles to 0, not sure what to do now... Asus's warranty here in Mexico is crap after the first 12 months.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> That kind of scares me, makes me think I may have got my hands on a bum chip or a board that may fail at some point... Gonna try a different cpu and go from there.
> 
> Installed my 5930k and it does the same thing, idles to 0, not sure what to do now... Asus's warranty here in Mexico is crap after the first 12 months.


Nothing to worry about. HWINFO does not always read all sensor data depending on what you have / have not selected. Could simply be an option is ticked off. I would try some of the other utility which reports the Vcore, see if that helps to see if that helps.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nothing to worry about. HWINFO does not always read all sensor data depending on what you have / have not selected. Could simply be an option is ticked off. I would try some of the other utility which reports the Vcore, see if that helps to see if that helps.


Aida reports the same thing, 0, cpuz seems to work fine but if your board works and mine doesn't, this tells me that its not entirely working as intended. Mind you, is that the first ws that you have or the 3.1?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Aida reports the same thing, 0, cpuz seems to work fine but if your board works and mine doesn't, this tells me that its not entirely working as intended. Mind you, is that the first ws that you have or the 3.1?


First, non 3.1 version.

Is the VID section blank for each of the cores under the CPU header itself?


----------



## Tekku

Guys anybody had their usb on the back IO die? I have two that from one day to the other just died, did nothing abnormal, no updates no changes, nothing.
Anyone have any idea what can be or if I'm mistaken?


----------



## mirkoj

"Asus X99-E Ws, Intel Core i7 5930, 64 Gb Corsair Dominator ddr4 2132, 4 x Gtx 1070 Evga Hybrid"

You can get 1080 or titan pascals in 4x SLI,
NOT 1070, so there is your issue


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirkoj*
> 
> "Asus X99-E Ws, Intel Core i7 5930, 64 Gb Corsair Dominator ddr4 2132, 4 x Gtx 1070 Evga Hybrid"
> 
> You can get 1080 or titan pascals in 4x SLI,
> NOT 1070, so there is your issue


That is not the issue, Pascal cards including 1080 and Titan X Pascal are limited to 2 Way SLI natively also just like the GTX 1070. However you can put in 3-4 or whatever number of cards and access them for other purposes such as rendering for which the cards are in mGPU mode rather then SLI.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> That is not the issue, Pascal cards including 1080 and Titan X Pascal are limited to 2 Way SLI natively also just like the GTX 1070. However you can put in 3-4 or whatever number of cards and access them for other purposes such as rendering for which the cards are in mGPU mode rather then SLI.


FIY you can run pascal cards in 3-4 way for gaming. It's officially not supported, but if you make custom sli profiles, you can get more than 2 cards working.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> FIY you can run pascal cards in 3-4 way for gaming. It's officially not supported, but if you make custom sli profiles, you can get more than 2 cards working.


I know that why I wrote natively







Indeed I run 3 way with my 1080's now and then though it can be pretty horrible anyways I find.


----------



## BlackSpark

Hi all,

I have just paid for some Corsair Dominator Platinum memory - 32GB (4x 8GB) 3000MHz modules - got them at a really good price CAD180









I have looked at the the Asus Memory QVL and the above modules are not listed. Do any of you helpful forumites have Corsair DP's running on an Asus X99-E WS with the latest BIOS?

CPU: 5960X


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have just paid for some Corsair Dominator Platinum memory - 32GB (4x 8GB) 3000MHz modules - got them at a really good price CAD180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at the the Asus Memory QVL and the above modules are not listed. Do any of you helpful forumites have Corsair DP's running on an Asus X99-E WS with the latest BIOS?
> 
> CPU: 5960X


Use stuff fine (although may not be exact same model number at what your looking at) but 3000 mhz should be fine. Sometimes XMP can be a tad awkward so I find manually entering the details easier. Also as an FYI when you select 3000 mhz on the RAM kit, it will revert to the CPU using 125 MHz strap rather then 100 MHz.


----------



## BlackSpark

*For those that have the ThunderboltEX 3 card from Asus on the Asus X99E-WS (original version):*

I have managed to get the card to boot successfully into Windows 10 using PCIE Slot 2 for the TBT3 card with 2 GPU's (slot 3 and slot 7). I have an Intel 750 SSD in slot 1.

I enabled the ThunderboltEX 3 in the BIOS (ver 3302) and I leave Unique ID unchanged.
Changed the AIC Location Group: CPU0 NB PCIE Slot
AIC Location is set to NB PCIEX16_2 (where Asus documentation shows the placement of the card).
All other settings are left at default.
The Thunderbolt card has the header connected to the MB and to the card as shown by the Asus documentation.

Now the only problem is for the OS to recognize that an AkiTio Thunder 3 PCIe box connected - an M.2 SSD is in the AkiTio.

The TBT driver was installed prior to connecting the AkiTio.

Strange thing is that if I manually start the TBT3 software it runs without issue but does not recognize any devices attached.









Has anyone made any headway with this? I will try and post some pics of the setup to give everyone an idea....


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Use stuff fine (although may not be exact same model number at what your looking at) but 3000 mhz should be fine. Sometimes XMP can be a tad awkward so I find manually entering the details easier. Also as an FYI when you select 3000 mhz on the RAM kit, it will revert to the CPU using 125 MHz strap rather then 100 MHz.


Thanks! I have it working with no issues.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackSpark*
> 
> *For those that have the ThunderboltEX 3 card from Asus on the Asus X99E-WS (original version):*
> 
> I have managed to get the card to boot successfully into Windows 10 using PCIE Slot 2 for the TBT3 card with 2 GPU's (slot 3 and slot 7). I have an Intel 750 SSD in slot 1.
> 
> I enabled the ThunderboltEX 3 in the BIOS (ver 3302) and I leave Unique ID unchanged.
> Changed the AIC Location Group: CPU0 NB PCIE Slot
> AIC Location is set to NB PCIEX16_2 (where Asus documentation shows the placement of the card).
> All other settings are left at default.
> The Thunderbolt card has the header connected to the MB and to the card as shown by the Asus documentation.
> 
> Now the only problem is for the OS to recognize that an AkiTio Thunder 3 PCIe box connected - an M.2 SSD is in the AkiTio.
> 
> The TBT driver was installed prior to connecting the AkiTio.
> 
> Strange thing is that if I manually start the TBT3 software it runs without issue but does not recognize any devices attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone made any headway with this? I will try and post some pics of the setup to give everyone an idea....


I Tried TB3 on the USB 3.1 version of this board. I did everything from switching hardware around and contacted Asus support which was no help. Their comes a point where you have to pick and choose which features are most important. This board has a plethora of features that most other boards don't. What it lacks is TB3 support. For me I was trying to use attach a external RAID storage array because I did not want to add a 4 more mechanical hard drives in my chassis. In real world usage the SATA ports on the board just smoked the crap out of my array which supported USB 3.1. Ultimately I decided to MOD my chassis and added those 4 mechanical hard drives. I decided to give up on TB3 and sold my card on ebay.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I Tried TB3 on the USB 3.1 version of this board. I did everything from switching hardware around and contacted Asus support which was no help. Their comes a point where you have to pick and choose which features are most important. This board has a plethora of features that most other boards don't. What it lacks is TB3 support. For me I was trying to use attach a external RAID storage array because I did not want to add a 4 more mechanical hard drives in my chassis. In real world usage the SATA ports on the board just smoked the crap out of my array which supported USB 3.1. Ultimately I decided to MOD my chassis and added those 4 mechanical hard drives. I decided to give up on TB3 and sold my card on ebay.


I may just do the same or upgrade to another WS board when the next generation platform is mature enough. I am of the opinion that it comes down to TBT3 being really poorly implmented in general on Asus products.


----------



## Radox-0

Does anyone with Haswell-E know what enabling / disabling SFR actually does. I know it means Special Function Register, but no idea what that means in terms of overclocking? It is advised to enable for overclocking however, but still no idea what its does!


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Does anyone with Haswell-E know what enabling / disabling SFR actually does. I know it means Special Function Register, but no idea what that means in terms of overclocking? It is advised to enable for overclocking however, but still no idea what its does!


No one seems to know. Asus says next to nothing about it and Google turns up nothing either. I agree SFR must stand for Special Function Register(s), but what adjustment(s) the UEFI makes is anyone's guess. I've tried it enabled and disabled and haven't seen any impact on my OC. Perhaps it's only useful for extreme OCs with sub-zero cooling, but that's a guess. All I really know is: "Can enable for Haswell overclocking." Thanks again, Asus.


----------



## Rickster7711

Just for the head's up, I had no issues with the Samsung 960 Pro 1TB on BIOS 2006. It was an easy upgrade from the Samsung 950 Pro.


----------



## BlackSpark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickster7711*
> 
> Just for the head's up, I had no issues with the Samsung 960 Pro 1TB on BIOS 2006. It was an easy upgrade from the Samsung 950 Pro.


I have one running on the latest BIOS wow! what a huge difference between the 950 and 960....


----------



## pharaohspaw

Hi everyone,

Quick question about CPU IO voltage adjustment on the X99-E WS -- in the BIOS there is a setting named "VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage" that default to Auto. *I'm trying to find out whether it adjusts the Analog or the Digital CPU IO Voltage.*

In HWiNFO64 I have 2 possibles for voltage that could be for this setting, one has the same name ("VCCIO CPU 1.05V") under "ASUS EC: ASUS All Series" sensor group, and there is also one called "VTT" under "ASUS X99-E WS (Nuvoton NCT6791D). The reason I'm wondering is because VCCIO CPU 1.05V seems to be reading a bit low (around 1.030), and I've read that on Haswell-E the digital VCCIO should be about 50mV higher than analog. I've also seen that VTT is another name for VCCIO-D (digital) on Haswell E, but to be honest I don't have 100% confidence in what any 3rd party piece of software labels any hardware sensor without independent confirmation etc.

I've got some weirdness with Realbench 2.44 and my video cards basically 'dropping out' (ramping up and down muliple times) during stresstest and wondering if maybe a little CPU IO Voltage tweeking might help. The system seems to run fine just acts a little weird during the stresstest.

Thanks,
PharaohsPaw


----------



## k2mit

Regarding the Samsun 950 Pro vs. 960 Pro, I am about to do the same thing. Any benchmark information? Is it 30% faster, 50% faster or more like 15% faster. Any info will help me decide.

Thank you.


----------



## stevenskl

I have an ASUS X99-E WS with BIOS 3402 and a 960Pro. So far, everything works fine, but I do not get the speed that I see from other people running benchmarks. Maximum speed with large files is perfect, but speed with smaller files is slower than it could be in those benchmarks.
Samsung NVMe driver is installed.
My GTX970 is in PCI-E slot 1 and an Asus RaidR Express in PCI-E slot 6.

So my question:
What settings do I have to pay attention to in the BIOS and in Windows 10 Pro to get best results?


----------



## pharaohspaw

Wow @960 capacities!

General info:

http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/ssd960.html


----------



## zlpw0ker

I have a question regarding the WoL function on the 3.1 version....I cant find it in UEFI,I checked through every setting.
Anyone would be nice enough to point it out to me?


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharaohspaw*
> 
> In HWiNFO64 I have 2 possibles for voltage that could be for this setting, one has the same name ("VCCIO CPU 1.05V") under "ASUS EC: ASUS All Series" sensor group, and there is also one called "VTT" under "ASUS X99-E WS (Nuvoton NCT6791D). The reason I'm wondering is because VCCIO CPU 1.05V seems to be reading a bit low (around 1.030), and I've read that on Haswell-E the digital VCCIO should be about 50mV higher than analog. I've also seen that VTT is another name for VCCIO-D (digital) on Haswell E, but to be honest I don't have 100% confidence in what any 3rd party piece of software labels any hardware sensor without independent confirmation etc.


There's no separate option for digital vs analog voltage adjustment on this board. There's a VCCIO 1.05V adjustment for the CPU and one for the PCH.

VTT feeds the memory controller (IMC); it's not connected with CPU IO voltage. You can set it to auto at rated frequencies for your RAM kits.

On my system, VCCIO 1.05V (PCH and CPU) drifts between 1.038 - 1.062 both at idle and under load, when both are set to auto. I'm sure this is normal because I've never had a problem that I couldn't solve with those options left on auto. If my video cards were acting funny under stress, I'd look into their settings and driver first.

Hope this helps.


----------



## protator

Greetings, fellow WS/usb3.1 users.

Last weekend I finally had the time to put my new workstation together.
But the board and I had a bit of a rough start. Boot loops, B6 errors, freezes and spontanious reboots ....

I thought a bios update wouldn't hurt ... but the board wont accept the file I downloaded from the Asus page ... "sth sth mismatch sth" ... so I guess I somehow ended up with a bios for either the original WS or the G10.
My current bios version is 0602 from 11/15, can anyone pls tell me what the newest bios for the USB3.1 version is? Or maybe someone even has a dl link?

I'm also having a really hard time getting memory clockspeed to where I want it. I bought 4 sticks of 16GB G.Skill TridentZ 2800CL14 for this build, but the computer wont post with the memory set to anything higher than 2133MHz.
Right now it does work with a bclk of 102.5 resulting in 2180MHz, but just one tiny step further (2200MHz w. bclk100 and 100:100ratio) and no post.
I've already increased the voltage to 1.25v just in case, but no success. It can't be I that have to ramp it up all the way to 1.35v for anything above 2133 ... ?
My Xeon should at least support 2400MHz and I'd really like to try and sync memory and northbridge clocks at 2700.

I'm waiting for a SM961 nvme drive to arrive ... is it still the case even with the latest bios versions that baseclock values other than 100 or 125 will result in bandwidth reduction?

Oh, and this is my first Intel build in about 20years (since my P1 died) so pls be as uncryptic as possible ^^.

thx in advance


----------



## cybrnook

Update the BIOS first before trying to set memory timings (as you will need to clear cmos in between updates)

For the updating, I recommend using the BIOS Flashback feature (off a thumb drive)

As well, you need to do an incremental update, you can't shoot straight to the latest from such an old verison, as Asus has made a gang of changes in between.

Try updating to 2006 first, then after that, go to the latest.


----------



## protator

Thx cybrnook for the fast reply.


----------



## protator

What the .... ? HEeeeeeelp !!!

Something isn't right.

I flashed the bios in two steps as suggested, no problems up to that point.
I tested a few different ram settings after that ... and came to the conclusion my cpu simply doesn't support higher memory frequencies.
It's an ES chip, maybe that's the reason. But I can live with that.

Trouble started when I installed the SM961 nvme drive.

Since then none of my three gtx970s is working anymore!
I got a d6 error on the first two boot attemps so I pulled the cards and installed an old ati card w. no power connector.
With that card the board works just fine, and the card is working in every pcie slot I put it in.
But as soon as I swap it for one of the 970s, no matter which one, the monitors stay black.
The system still boots normally and the board shows "AA", but I get no image.

The nvme drive seems fine, I initialised it, ran a quick benchmark. 3480read, 1450write ... as advertised.

So why on earth did my computer turn all anti-Nvidia all of a sudden?
I've made several bios resets since then and I didn't change a lot of settings in the first place.
And removing the drive didn't solve the problem either. Right now I'm at a total loss

help .... *sniff*


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

First thing I would check is the extra power connections are seated, there is the one 8 pin by the first PCIE slot and two 8 pin next to the VRM.


----------



## protator

Ok, so at least I was able to confirm my graphics cards didn't die due to some strange voltage spike or something.
They still work.

And I managed to get one card running in slot #5.
The problem is: PCIE#1 and #3 are dead. Cards in those slots don't show up in bios. Haven't been able to check slot #7 yet, I'll have to rip all SSDs out first if I want to squeeze a card into that last slot.
I flashed the bios again, just in case it didn't work properly the first time, but no changes.
I'll try a different bios version next, maybe even go back to the original 0602 ... but this looks more like faulty hardware to me.

Still any ideas are much apprechiated.


----------



## protator

Looks like I got lucky when I tested the old card in different pcie-slots.
PCI-E slots #1-4 are dead, the old gfx cards doesn't work in those slot anymore either.
#5-7 are ok.
I flashed an older v3101, checked the socked for bent pins, gave the cpu a good rubbin with alcohol ... nope, I'm still in pcie-hell.

It's also weird that slot #4 is dead too.
According to this diagram it should only be #1-3 if that PLX was fried, right?



Unless I somehow make a miracle happen this weekend I'll have to rma the board, buy a 10G and then later sell the 3.1.
Damn, there goes my gtx1070.

This build is not going as planned at all ....


----------



## cybrnook

You have cleared CMOS, right? Red button right on the board.


----------



## protator

by now several dozen times ..


----------



## cybrnook

Nothing silly like an incorrect standoff behind the motherboard grounding out some pins or something? It sounds like a PLX chip may have pooped, and taken the bank with it.

Never had any of these kinds of issues with the handful of WS's I have gone through. I feel rather lucky I guess









and removing everything, and putting them in 1 by 1, yields the same results?


----------



## protator

The case has no standoffs other than the ones holding the mb. Also everything worked just fine for a couple days, until I felt the need to populate the m.2 slot with a nvme ssd.
Installed SM961 > b6 error > removed all cards > boot successful w. old ati card in PCIE_5 but PCIE #1-3 dead > flashed bios 0602 to 2006 to 3101 to 3402 > PCIE #1-3 still dead

(guess I was too tired yesterday, pcie_4 does work, #1-3 don't)

Well, I already contacted the shop and I still have a few days left to return and refund it normaly, so no point in wracking our brains too much.
I also just blew my chance to get my hands on a quadro k5200 and two tesla k10 for less than one grand.
Until another chance like that appears I'm probably better off with a more gamey solution like a Deluxe II and two 1070s.
Solidworks on a GeForce is a bit of a pain, even with "RealHack", but it'll do and Maya/iRay should be working fine with that setup anyway.

Anyway, thx guys.

PS: I wont return the board before next week so if anyone has an idea how I can revive that PLX chip I'm all ears.


----------



## jsutter71

OK. I have extensively troubleshooted this board for many different reasons on many occasions. I've owned 4 of them. From your description it does not sound like a faulty motherboard. Two things come to mind. First is a corrupt BIOS. Understanding that you have flashed and cleared CMOS. The best way to do that is to go back to the original BIOS that the board came with. I understand that you HAVE done that but did you test your GPUS's each time you flashed? If so Make sure all the jumpers are in default position, then flash back to 0602, then clear CMOS, and then test. Also make sure your DIMMS are removed and no USB devices are connected.

The next possibility is a power related issue. Power cables are frequently overlooked but are often the issue. Especially if your using custom cables. Also verify that the PCIe power connector next to the 1st PCIe slot is plugged in.

If none of these things work then the good news is that this board is covered by a 2 year warranty. Since it's classified as a server board the RMA gets expedited. I have had to RMA 1 board, and for me the turn around time was 2 weeks.


----------



## protator

Thx jsutter71.
Gives me a bit of hope.
(I got the board bulk for a great price and spent the difference on a bigger cpu, so if I have to get another mainboard, no matter what model, I'll be over my original budget quite a bit; the missus wouldn' be amused)

I'll try and go back to 0602 once more... and remove everything from the board including cpu and ram.


----------



## protator

Ah boy, for a moment I thought I had it.
I removed absolutely everything from the board, flashed it back to 0602, cleared cmos, put everything back together ... and powered it up with a gfx card in slot#3. And my monitor actually showed me a message about the bios being updated and bla bla.
But that's all she wrote.
After that it kept hanging on b6, 78 and 80 ... or when it did boot the monitor stayed black.
And again only cards in slots 4-7 show up in bios/ produce an image.

It's 1.30am here and I'm done for today. But I'll keep trying.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protator*
> 
> Ah boy, for a moment I thought I had it.
> I removed absolutely everything from the board, flashed it back to 0602, cleared cmos, put everything back together ... and powered it up with a gfx card in slot#3. And my monitor actually showed me a message about the bios being updated and bla bla.
> But that's all she wrote.
> After that it kept hanging on b6, 78 and 80 ... or when it did boot the monitor stayed black.
> And again only cards in slots 4-7 show up in bios/ produce an image.
> 
> It's 1.30am here and I'm done for today. But I'll keep trying.


You can work with that. Your findings reinforce my hypothesis that it is a corrupt BIOS. This might seem silly but if your using the BIOS flashback feature verify that your thumb drive is properly formatted with a freshly downloaded BIOS. Also verify that your downloading the correct BIOS for the correct version of the board. All simple but easy to overlook mistakes.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> There's no separate option for digital vs analog voltage adjustment on this board. There's a VCCIO 1.05V adjustment for the CPU and one for the PCH.
> 
> VTT feeds the memory controller (IMC); it's not connected with CPU IO voltage. You can set it to auto at rated frequencies for your RAM kits.
> 
> On my system, VCCIO 1.05V (PCH and CPU) drifts between 1.038 - 1.062 both at idle and under load, when both are set to auto. I'm sure this is normal because I've never had a problem that I couldn't solve with those options left on auto. If my video cards were acting funny under stress, I'd look into their settings and driver first.
> 
> Hope this helps.


It does, Fraggy. Thanks a lot.

I figured drivers too. I know how flaky Nvidia's can be sometimes (or at least, how many times I've heard people say stuff like that... I try not to mess with my drivers once I find a good set).

Thanks again!


----------



## protator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> You can work with that. Your findings reinforce my hypothesis that it is a corrupt BIOS. This might seem silly but if your using the BIOS flashback feature verify that your thumb drive is properly formatted with a freshly downloaded BIOS. Also verify that your downloading the correct BIOS for the correct version of the board. All simple but easy to overlook mistakes.


I hope you're right.
But I already re-downloaded the file, double-checked it's for the usb3.1, used a different unzip tool and also prepared two sticks, one FAT, one NTFS - just in case.

Maybe I should try only a single ram stick and no gfx cards at all for the first boot after flashing.
What I hate about this the most is having to take out the cpu so many times. If this keeps up I'll run out of TIM before the weekend is over.


----------



## protator

Ok, so I tried it three more times. 0602 and 2006 with only one stick of ram and no gfx on first boot, then 2006 with the full system except for the nvme drive.
Still the same ... pcie_4-7 are usable, #1-3 are dead.

If this is just the bios being borked, maybe an Asus tech can force things back in order or change the eprom, but I don't think I can fix this with a flashdrive as my only weapon.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protator*
> 
> Ok, so I tried it three more times. 0602 and 2006 with only one stick of ram and no gfx on first boot, then 2006 with the full system except for the nvme drive.
> Still the same ... pcie_4-7 are usable, #1-3 are dead.
> 
> If this is just the bios being borked, maybe an Asus tech can force things back in order or change the eprom, but I don't think I can fix this with a flashdrive as my only weapon.


I'm not one to give up without exhausting all possibilities. A little background about myself. I retired from the US Army in 2013 but I had a 9 year break in service. During that time I was a Switch Technician for AT&T Wireless from 1996-2002. I was not only personally responsible for their cellular network for the entire Stockton and Modesto California region, but I was the only technician assigned to that region for 5 of those years. Suffice to say I have a solid background when it comes to troubleshooting.

At this point I would suggest that you RMA. From an end user standpoint you have done everything within your capability. As far as I know their aren't any stock shortages so if your experience was like mine then you should receive your replacement in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## protator

Yeah ... I tried it one last time, but with the same result. (I don't give up easily either^^).
RMA seems the only option at this point.
Unfortunately the owner of the shop I bought it from isn't as cooperative anymore as when I first contacted him.
Trying to talk me into cancelling the order instead of making this a warranty case. But it's too obvious what he's going for with that.
Selling it as defective on ebay would probably be less damaging to my wallet than falling for that.

I ordered a Deluxe II from a trustworthy shop yesterday. Not enough cash hanging in the trees to buy two E-WS boards in two weeks.
It's expensive enough but actually has some perks the E-WS does not. Integrated ac Wifi for example. The router on my desk I use for a wlan-bridge has been a thorn in my eye for some time now.
It's a shame though. I was ready to feel all elitist with my new WS build ... but reality is ruining my life again^^.

Too bad it didn't bear fruit, but I really appreciate your help and encouragement.
Thanks guys.


----------



## DocYoda

Do you really need to remove almost every component including the CPU to do the BIOS flashback? I tried it numerous times without removing anything and luckily Ive had no problems or is there a way to know that Ive done it wrong because I updated bios via flashback without removing components such as RAM and CPU?


----------



## ScootingCat

I've never removed any components when doing BIOS flashback, and never had a problem.


----------



## protator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Do you really need to remove almost every component including the CPU to do the BIOS flashback? I tried it numerous times without removing anything and luckily Ive had no problems or is there a way to know that Ive done it wrong because I updated bios via flashback without removing components such as RAM and CPU?


I used to flash the bios without touching the hardware, too. And it always worked first try without side-effects.
But this time I didn't want to take any risk and the instructions on the Asus site say:

1. flash bios
2. clear cmos
3. install cpu

No idea if it's really neccessary, though.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Do you really need to remove almost every component including the CPU to do the BIOS flashback? I tried it numerous times without removing anything and luckily Ive had no problems or is there a way to know that Ive done it wrong because I updated bios via flashback without removing components such as RAM and CPU?


No...For a BIOS flashback you don't need to remove anything. The reason for disconnecting devices is for troubleshooting purposes. It is a known issue that USB devices on X99 chipsets are a frequent cause for failures.


----------



## Rickster7711

I member yajnssnj sent me a message on pc latency, about audio problems that he had on the 960 Pro. He just upgraded from the 950 pro to the 950 pro on the Running the latest Samsung Driver 2.1, he was getting significant DPC Latency Spikes. When he switched to the windows drivers and it made the DPC spikes go away.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1620639/storport-sys-and-iastora-sys/10#post_25807267

I just did a new install of windows pro 10 build 1607 (Anniversary Update) and the latest drivers and also got very high DPC latency by the storport.sys. I solved it by installing and uninstalling the drivers from the Asus website (SATA version 2.0.9.1) and also the Samsung 960 Pro driver.

LatencyMon : http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon

Link to the drivers: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/

Here's the guide that I used https://tinyurl.com/h3k2dq6


----------



## Rickster7711

Kinda off topic, but a seller on ebay is selling some Gigabyte USB 3.1 5.25 bays (GC-USB 3.1 BAY). I would recommend that you get one to future proof your rig as much as possible. Windows 10 has the drivers for the device.

http://tinyurl.com/zyulp4k


----------



## cybrnook

What is so special about this, especially for 125? Especially for 1 port......


----------



## Rickster7711

It's 2 ports, so you don't reach around to the back for USB 3.1. I got mine for 80$ and the cable for 20$ off of ebay. I have mine hookup in the native SATA Express port not in the ASMedia SATA Express port. I encode movies, it's easier for me to use the front USB 3.1. I also believe that PCI-E SATA 3.2 Express will be discontinued soon.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickster7711*
> 
> It's 2 ports, so you don't reach around to the back for USB 3.1. I got mine for 80$ and the cable for 20$ off of ebay. I have mine hookup in the native SATA Express port not in the ASMedia SATA Express port. I encode movies, it's easier for me to use the front USB 3.1. I also believe that PCI-E SATA 3.2 Express will be discontinued soon.


There are two ports on it but both share the same 10 Gbps. If you connect something to both ports, you will not be able to get more than 10 Gbps between the two of them.


----------



## Rickster7711

Yes its one connection, but with both A and C jacks. You will need to use both the intel and the ASMedia chipset to get 20 Gbps. 10 Gbps each, you will need to buy 2 bays.


----------



## cybrnook

Or for that price a new motherboard  are you peddling your own items in the thread? ;-)


----------



## Rickster7711

For some reason the GC-USB 3.1 BAY is not for sale in the US. I have contacted stores both in the UK and Australia, to see if they can ship me one to the US, but some reason they can't. I have sent two emails to Gigabyte, but they never answered me. Scorptec sent me an email "Unfortunately, we do not ship to the United States. I have done some searching on my end, and was unable to find a US-based retailer that stocks the same product." So when I finally found some on ebay, I bought two of them for 80 each.


----------



## jsutter71

Hello all. I have an issue that has plagued me for months and I think I know what the problem is but not how to fix it. First the problem. I have a SM951 AHCI SSD connected through PCIe and it runs at about half speed. My system consists of a SM951 NVMe SSD in the M.2 slot that runs perfectly fine. I also have 6 Mechanical drives in 2 RAID configurations. Prior to my SM951 NVMe I was running the ACHI version in the M.2 slot with no issues. Because of my RAID configurations I have my SATA drives set to RAID configuration in the BIOS. I am using the Samsung NVMe driver in Windows. What I think is the reason behind the performance hit is because I have the BIOS set to RAID instead of AHCI. Using the standard SATA AHCI controller driver.


----------



## stevenskl

Can someone tell me, wether Rapid Storage (screenshot) is on or off? Those symbols are not clear to me.
If (?) it is on, can I just switch it to off? I don´t use any Raid configuration.


----------



## yajnssnj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protator*
> 
> Ok, so at least I was able to confirm my graphics cards didn't die due to some strange voltage spike or something.
> They still work.
> 
> And I managed to get one card running in slot #5.
> The problem is: PCIE#1 and #3 are dead. Cards in those slots don't show up in bios. Haven't been able to check slot #7 yet, I'll have to rip all SSDs out first if I want to squeeze a card into that last slot.
> I flashed the bios again, just in case it didn't work properly the first time, but no changes.
> I'll try a different bios version next, maybe even go back to the original 0602 ... but this looks more like faulty hardware to me.
> 
> Still any ideas are much apprechiated.


I had to go back to 1301. The three latest bios are bad. The latest might see the TB3 card however it is hit and miss at boot whether my cards in slot 2/3 are seen. 1301 has been 100% all cards since I went back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiMountaineer

Hello, X99-E WS owners, it's been a long time!

I participated a lot here and on the Haswell overclocking threads in late 2014 when X99 and the Core i7-5960X were newish. For the past couple of years I've enjoyed my rig, but I had pretty much settled for only 4.4GHz for my daily-use overclock, since my all-in-one liquid cooler with a 240 radiator just wasn't going to keep 4.5 cool enough.

And I had accepted that my full load of 64GB DDR4 was probably just not going to ever be stable above 2400MHz after I had tried a lot of testing and tinkering in its first year.

The machine served me well, but I always felt like I could squeeze just a little more hot-rod performance out of it without too much sacrifice, if I could motivate and take another run at performance tweaking. Especially since there had been a lot of newer motherboard UEFI and nVIDIA BIOS updates in the past two years. So this month I finally got around to it, and I'm posting to share how stoked I am at the resulting success. Apologies, I don't recall what UEFI revision I'm on but will post it on request. It's not any of the latest since I didn't need recent-CPU support, but I think it came out in 2015.

Here is what I'm doing differently that boosted this machine from just "darned good" to "a constant pleasure to use".


I finally realized that this board and CPU would gladly do 4.6GHz as long as I limited the 46x multiplier to two cores. Makes sense because I only need that much speed in some CPU-limited and not-very-parallel games, and also in the surprisingly many Photoshop and Lightroom activities that only spawn 2-4 threads.

So I set 46x for 2 cores, 45x for up to 4, and 44x for more than 4. This turned out to give a very noticeable improvement to the "daily driving" feel of the rig. Desktop and mouse and keyboard responsiveness, for some reason, all take a big step up between 4.5Ghz and 4.6. And most basic desktop and internet browsing activities are only hitting two cores, so the machine spends a lot of time gladly accelerating to 46x.

Using Adaptive core voltage (+1.312) and LLC set to 8 out of 9, this goes to 1.392v if the load is heavy, but it never breaks 1.4 and my Enermax Liqtech 240 cooler always keeps the thermal results under 80C. Setting 45x for up to 4 cores ends up giving a noticeable benefit to Photoshop and Lightroom smoothness, as those apps frequently operate in that range of cores. And then of course the 44x for 5 to 8 cores is well within stability and temperature limits.

I finally read enough about DDR4 to know that pushing the voltage and current availability is really not going to fry a 64GB kit as long as I don't go too crazy. So I felt fine about experimenting with initial and final DDR voltage and VCCSA until I finally got all 8 sticks to POST above 2600MHz for my first time. I had previously thought that I just wasn't going to get much above 2400 with the slots all full. I think I ended up around 1.35V and +0.200 SA with manually set VTT rather than auto.

This extra memory bandwidth of course doesn't do much for desktop/browsing use or media or even games, but it does make a noticeable difference in the responsiveness of Photoshop and Lightroom, and that has a big positive impact on how much I can work on my photographs before getting tired.

I don't know why I had neglected RAM timings, but I previously must have thought that I wouldn't get far with DDR4 timings, even the primary ones, if I wasn't even getting the kit to its rated bus speed, thanks to the challenge of getting enough juice through Haswell's on-die memory controller at higher speeds. But this time I went ahead and tested from 17 down to 16 then 15, and sure enough, I got away with 15-15-15 manually set, and Auto for the rest gives tRAS of 36, tRFC of 349, and command rate 2T (definitely no hope for 1T with 64GB at this time). These tighter timings make just as much difference to the feel of desktop responsiveness and mouse and keyboard. People try to say you can't feel a 2-clock-tick drop in memory timings in terms of your daily computer use and you'll only notice it in terms of benchmark numbers. No way. I absolutely see and feel the difference in mouse tracking, boot time, and context switches between windows. If I had to choose between holding down the primary timings and giving up 100MHz, for most uses I would definitely hold onto low latency.


----------



## Rickster7711

Thank's for sharing. When I installed Windows 10 Anniversary update on my new 960 pro, I noticed a big change in speed. I installed Windows 10 from here http://tinyurl.com/h7bzupb (from a usb) If you registered Windows already you will not to need to reenter a key. The Anniversary update has a lot of updates slipstreamed in, to get a really clean install. They should have named Anniversary update to service pack 1. Also you should check your pc for latency. http://www.resplendence.com/latencymon It found a broken driver for me. Now I even pass even with Speedstep on. Also I use two cleaning programs ccleaner and jv16 PowerTools 2017 (aggressive mode) works really well. Just make a restore point first. Note if you install Windows 10 Anniversary update read this. http://www.overclock.net/t/1621861/how-to-remove-defaultuser0#post_25804955 I always thought of overclocking one core then two cores and so on, to get the most out of my build. Also I have noticed smoother game play if you have Nvidia physx enabled on the cpu. Thank's again for sharing your settings.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Hello everyone,

i have the X99-E WS with UEFI 1302.
It works very fine and stable.

Does it bring me advantages, if i update to the newest? (i think 3402?)

System:

i7-5960x 4GHz Core/Cache at 1,19v/1,1V - watercooled
32GB RAM DIMM-A1: Kingston HyperX KHX2666C15D4
GTX980Ti (nearly upgrade to 1080Ti)
Samsung 850Pro 512GB
Samsung 840Evo 128 GB for caching and pagefile
WD Velociraptor 1TB
WD Black 4TB
WD SE 4TB

Should i continue to use the 1302 or does brings mi the 3402 an advantage?

I want not to upgrade do Broadwell-E. I think Haswell-E has more than enough power.

Thank you very much for the help and sorry for my bad english. Hope, it's understandable.









Best greetings to you from Bavaria/Germany.

Stefan


----------



## stevenskl

Stefan,

I cannot answer your question, but want to send greetings from "lower" Bavaria









Stefan (also)


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Heeere! Lower Bavaria too








Just say 'Servus dann amoi.'


----------



## SkiMountaineer

I abandoned the Realtek onboard audio completely, not only disabled it but removed the drivers. When I allow the Realtek onboard audio to have drivers, even if I don't use it and don't set it as my default sound device, I get weird and annoying occasional latency problems across the system. The worst and most noticeable aspect of it is major variations in mouse latency, making mouse pointer tracking just slightly unreliable -- enough to be a problem -- in games and high-precision apps such as Photoshop and Lightroom, and causing annoying (but intermittent) keyboard latency.

So far the only solution I've found to that issue is to just avoid the onboard sound completely. I now use one pair of Logitech wireless (not bluetooth) g933 headphones and one FiiO external USB DAC as a preamp to the stereo amp in my room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *git gut*
> 
> Did anyone experience really bad sound quality on front panel (HD Audio) ? Its sound really good on rear via connectors, but on front panel it sounds really bad. Tested with lots of drivers and even on ubuntu but still havnt fix yet. Got this problem for about half year (mobo is 2yo). Sorry for my English


----------



## Climb2bhi

I've had the same issues. "Save changes and Exit" gets things going again. It happens to me when the power has been off at my house long enough to set my clocks flashing. And my OC is very stable as well (24-7). I had to leave a note on my computer for friends "If this computer fails to start..."


----------



## Dizern

Hey everyone!
So did somebody manage to boot this mobo with 7GPUs? I'm reading this topic for two days already and still can't find the answer(p219right now)

My 7 1070 are waiting to go crazy! But I'm able to run 5 max...(latest bios) | x99-E WS/USB3.1

[UPD]:
I don't see any 4G decoding option in WS/usb3.1 bios.

Can somebody look for it in WS mobo?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizern*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> So did somebody manage to boot this mobo with 7GPUs? I'm reading this topic for two days already and still can't find the answer(p219right now)
> 
> My 7 1070 are waiting to go crazy! But I'm able to run 5 max...(latest bios) | x99-E WS/USB3.1
> 
> [UPD]:
> I don't see any 4G decoding option in WS/usb3.1 bios.
> 
> Can somebody look for it in WS mobo?


Here you go.


----------



## Dizern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Here you go.


I've been searching the solution for about 17h.....

Jsutter71, you saved me! Great thanks!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkiMountaineer*
> 
> I abandoned the Realtek onboard audio completely, not only disabled it but removed the drivers. When I allow the Realtek onboard audio to have drivers, even if I don't use it and don't set it as my default sound device, I get weird and annoying occasional latency problems across the system. The worst and most noticeable aspect of it is major variations in mouse latency, making mouse pointer tracking just slightly unreliable -- enough to be a problem -- in games and high-precision apps such as Photoshop and Lightroom, and causing annoying (but intermittent) keyboard latency.
> 
> So far the only solution I've found to that issue is to just avoid the onboard sound completely. I now use one pair of Logitech wireless (not bluetooth) g933 headphones and one FiiO external USB DAC as a preamp to the stereo amp in my room.


I don't even have the the front audio in my system connected. This is my solution and the sound is perfect.







Audio Engine N22. Expensive but Worth it. The best part is that it's a single connection on the back of the PC.


I have done a tremendous amount of research pertaining to sound options. I had a HTPC long before most people considered putting a PC in their living room. I have a nice collection of sound cards I no longer use. Auzentech and HT Omega to name a couple. I have a TX-SR805 collecting dust in my closet, and still works despite the fact that it was a preorder purchase from J&R electronics for those who remember who they were. Before that I had a Onkyo TX-DS787 A/V receiver which was the first THX certified receiver released to the public. My current living room receiver is an Onkyo TX-NR929 which is still amazing despite being 4 years old. I was also a very early adopter of high deff television.

*My wife bought me this is 2001 from Circuit City for $6000.00*



*And my 64" Samsung PN64D800 Plasma in my living room today which I got on sale for $3200.00 in 2012.*



I would love to upgrade everything to 4K but the truth is I don't really watch enough TV to justify the purchase. In addition to the 64" TV in my living room. I have a 55" Samsung in my master bedroom. a 52" Samsung in my sons game room. A 50" Samsung in our guest room, and my daughter has a 42" Samsung in her bedroom. The only 4K I have in my home is my 31" 4096 x 2160 monitor in my office. I have 4 extra 24" 1080p monitors which are collecting dust in my guest room closet.
*
My son's game room setup. He got upgraded from a PS4 to a PS4 pro with virtual reality for Christmas this year*


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizern*
> 
> I've been searching the solution for about 17h.....
> 
> Jsutter71, you saved me! Great thanks!


----------



## jsutter71

*This pertains to anyone who is adding or upgrading to the Samsung 960 pro.*

*My intention was to upgrade my 512 GB SM951 in my M.2 slot to a 1 TB 960 pro in the same slot. Yesterday my 960 pro arrived in the mail so I performed the following steps.*

*1. Back up my important files. For me it's a matter of copy and pasting my Documents folder to a spare drive.
2. Using a PCIe adapter I installed the 960 pro into a spare PCIe slot.
3. I opened up the program Paragon Hard disk manager and clicked on the tab "migrate OS"..*



*4. Make sure to check the following options*



*5. After the copy was complete I turned off the computer and switched out the SM951 with the 960 pro in the M.2 slot.*



*6. Turned on the computer to verify operation.*
*7. Everything seems ok so I ran a quick benchmark comparing the 960 pro with the SM951 which is now located in the PCIe adapter.*



*To Easy. The whole process took me about 15 minutes. I also picked up a second 512GB SM951 NVMe on Amazon because they are running cheap, and when it arrives I will be adding it to another PCIe slot. I will then set up the 2 SM951's in RAID 0 for additional storage.*


----------



## usernewone

Does anyone know if these come flashed out of the box to support the Broadwell v4 CPU's?

Just went through the gigabyte ga-x99p-sli nightmare where I had to crosship and board they sent me is garbage as well.
Thunderbot 3 does not work, even after flashing and all latest bios.. What a disappointment that board is. Didn't want to
give up but had too. Countless hours wasted.

Hoping this board is the solution?

It's a tossup between tthe x99-E and the X99 deluxe II or this... But this feels and sounds pretty good for about the same price.

My one requirement is to somehow connect to firewire for external audio card..

Hoping to adapt to firewire either via the 3.1 to adapters or onboard pci-e but heard that's not often successful...

Thanks!


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usernewone*
> 
> Does anyone know if these come flashed out of the box to support the Broadwell v4 CPU's?
> 
> Just went through the gigabyte ga-x99p-sli nightmare where I had to crosship and board they sent me is garbage as well.
> Thunderbot 3 does not work, even after flashing and all latest bios.. What a disappointment that board is. Didn't want to
> give up but had too. Countless hours wasted.
> 
> Hoping this board is the solution?
> 
> It's a tossup between tthe x99-E and the X99 deluxe II or this... But this feels and sounds pretty good for about the same price.
> 
> My one requirement is to somehow connect to firewire for external audio card..
> 
> Hoping to adapt to firewire either via the 3.1 to adapters or onboard pci-e but heard that's not often successful...
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on Manf date.

But doesn't matter, as Asus offers BIOS Flashback over USB. So, technically, you can update the BIOS without even having a CPU installed.


----------



## usernewone

Great, thanks very much.

Excited to try the X99-E, exactly what I need since apparently this CPU is not over-clockable anyways. Looks like I'm stuck with stock ram settings for the ram, no XMP no matter what board when using the E5-2690v4 Broadwell CPU? No gaming anyways but intending audio and video rendering, photoshop, etc machine with the multiple threads. Looks like the 21-30 multiplier possible with the Intel turbo boost so 3GHZ x 28 should get the job done quick.

And can always add the Asus TB3 card if I ever need more high speed ports... : )


----------



## usernewone

Actually looking closer this model the X99-E does not appear to have flashback,, but I know this thread is regarding the X99-E WS, which does..

I may have to opt for the X99-Deluxe II if I want the peace of mind of not having to send it to get flashed..... hmmm...


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usernewone*
> 
> Actually looking closer this model the X99-E does not appear to have flashback,, but I know this thread is regarding the X99-E WS, which does..
> 
> I may have to opt for the X99-Deluxe II if I want the peace of mind of not having to send it to get flashed..... hmmm...


Not sure what specific BIOS support features you wanted but this was taken directly from the X99-E manual.


----------



## Mad Monk

Good day all,

I found Bits Power Thor series has a mono-block for the X-99E WS.

I have tried even emailing Bits Power to find out if the dimensions and placement points on the X-99E WS are the same as the X-99E WS / 3.1 USB board. So the question is, can I use the Bits Power Thor mono-block on the X-99E WS / 3.1 USB MB?

If you can spare the time your thoughts and insights would be appreciated.

Under for what it is worth, when I saw these MBs under FLIR I very much want to cool the VRM and PLX chip.

Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## mcafgr

Okay.....I have a winner of a question here. I decided to empty out my shop and build what I call an "all you can eat" computer for myself. I really just wanted to empty out the shelves and build something useful, instead of just hardware taking up space on my shelves. The hardware is listed here.

Caselabs TH10A
Dual Pedestals (2)
Asus x99-E WS
Intel I7-5820K
EVGA 1300 G2
21 Corsair SP120
5 Corsair AF120
3 Gigabyte R9 290
2 EKWB 250mm Reservoir
2 D-5 Pumps
Mod tops
Pump Mods
4 4x120 Alphacool Radiators
1 2x140 Alphacool Radiators
Bitspower Thor AIX99 All in one waterblock
2 EVGA RAM Waterblocks Nickel/Acetal
3 EVGA GPU Waterblocks Nickel/Acetal
Monsoon Black Fittings
3 NZXT Dual Bay Fan Controllers
1 Single Bay NZXT Fan Controller
Wires are EVGA Custom Sleeved in Black
8 Western Digital 1TB HD
1 Transcend 256GB SSD
1 Transcend 256GB SSD
Primochill Pastel Grey Coolant.
4 NZXT digital temp gauges

Okay, first things first. This build makes no sense and I knew it going into it. This was a way of getting rid of some old stock and a way to keep my hands busy for a while. BIOs is 3402, the new one and all drivers have been updated throughout. CMOS has also been cleared a few times. I modded the case so a pedestal would fit on top as well as below. Why? Because I thought it would look cool







. That being said....here are the issues. I tried ASUS Tech support, and since I love their motherboards, I will refrain from saying anything negative about them.

The problem is is that the GPU in PCIE-5 is not recognized at all by the system. I have tried everything. swapping the out, moving them around, nothing. Could it be that I "ran" out of PCIE lanes? I don't know, The second thing is that the M.2 is not recognized either. Again, I switched it out, nothing.

I do not need the third card, obviously, with GTX 1080's in my near future, but I would like to learn this board and make sure it is not defective. Everything else is unbelievable. This board is a work of art and worth every penny IMO. So any ideas folks?......throw anything you have at me. I am open to all ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mcafgr

I use the Thor AIX99 On the X99-e WS 3.1 Hope that helps you.


----------



## Mad Monk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> I use the Thor AIX99 On the X99-e WS 3.1 Hope that helps you.


Yes it does. Thank you.









Cheers,

Mad Monk


----------



## mcafgr

Glad it helps....now if I can get the PCIE5 and M.2 Wroking....I will be a happy camper.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> Glad it helps....now if I can get the PCIE5 and M.2 Wroking....I will be a happy camper.


If the board is still with in your 2 year purchase widow I'd RMA it. If not then I'd go through your troubleshooting steps.

1. Remove every component to include all the memory
2. Clear your CMOS
3. put a video card in slot 5 and see if your system recognizes it. If not put your GPU in to slot 1
4. Install your M.2 disk and see if your system recognizes it.
5. If you see your disk then add your components back 1 at a time until you find which one is causing your issue.

If that doesn't fix your problem then your board is faulty.


----------



## mcafgr

Thanks JSSutter I will follow your instructions to the letter and let you know how I make out. Funny thing is that this is the 2nd board from Amazon. The first one was completley DOA, which was unusual. This one is just kicking my butt because it makes no sense. I will report before the weekend is out.

Thanks again for the quick response. When you spend over $500 for a motherboard, you tend to get a little antsy, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcafgr*
> 
> Thanks JSSutter I will follow your instructions to the letter and let you know how I make out. Funny thing is that this is the 2nd board from Amazon. The first one was completley DOA, which was unusual. This one is just kicking my butt because it makes no sense. I will report before the weekend is out.
> 
> Thanks again for the quick response. When you spend over $500 for a motherboard, you tend to get a little antsy, if you know what I mean.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mcafgr

So do I....I am going to tackle this on Sunday. Again thanks for the reponse and advice.


----------



## Balmofawezz

Hi for all,

I need your help guys first time posting here . I am trying to make 7 watercooled cards work with asus X99-E WS/3.1 model but unfortunately only 5 I see I already update the bios to the latest version ( 3402) and I am using ethosdistro OS basically is ( Linux) , so please please guys how can I make those 7 Gpus work with this motherboard .

Thank you guys,,,


----------



## sand74

hi,

4G decoding enabled in bios??

see here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1598765/build-log-watercooled-7x-980ti-the-word-impossible-is-not-in-my-dictionary/80#post_25563200


----------



## Balmofawezz

Hi ,

i will check this out , but do i have to do other than enabling the 4G decoding in bios ? i thought updating the bios will solve this issue .

and thank you for the info bro .


----------



## zlpw0ker

So I installed the latest bios and my boot times is down to 13sec,it was at 31sec.
I only updated the bios via ezflash in bios, I didnt clear cmos or take out my cpu.


----------



## Balmofawezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sand74*
> 
> hi,
> 
> 4G decoding enabled in bios??
> 
> see here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1598765/build-log-watercooled-7x-980ti-the-word-impossible-is-not-in-my-dictionary/80#post_25563200


Hi,

I did enabled 4G decoding in bios its give me only 5 gpus the 3rd it's appeare in bios but not working the 4th no vga at all what should I do else all the 7 watercooled is plugged in slots so I don't know why the 3,4 cards not working guys .

Please i need your help guys .


----------



## sand74

Has your cpu 40 pcie-lanes?? Perhaps it is equal...

The manual say 40/28-Lane CPU... PCIe Lanes 16/8/8/8/8/8/8 (for mix of GPU and other pcie devices)...

Hmm... a 40 lane cpu is splitting in two x16/x16 for the two plex chips on mainboard (that makes x16/x16/x16/x16), one x4 for M.2 direct and one x4 for DMI (communication to x99 chipset)... see block diagram...16+16+4+4=40...

How will splitting a 28 lane cpu?...
the x4 for DMI (communication to x99 chipset) is must have... it can cancel x4 for M.2 direct... than will you have 28-4-0=24 lanes for the two plex chips on mainboard... x16/x8...

and now the asus magic... see manual... from 24 pcie lanes make 64 pcie lanes (x16/x16/x16/x16 for 4-way sli) with two plex chips on mainboard... abra cadabra...

I think asus has two options...
The first plex switch get 16 lanes (for operating x16/0/x16 or x16/x8/x8) and the second plex get the other 8 lanes (for operating 0/x8/0/x8 or x4/x4/x4/x4)

... I think It is a big resources problem...

Perhaps it is useful to set the pcie Gen for all from auto to Gen3 (in bios)...

and... or...

To set the Pcie settings for Pcie2 from auto to x8 (pcie2 and pcie3 are switch together... see manual appendices... block diagram)... this will disable usb3.1_e12 and sataexpress_e1...

I asked in forum see link above, who run 7 gpus on this board... nobody answered me clearly...
I`m frustated too.... my 7 GTX Titan Blacks waiting too, to run under water... but I have they not mounted on board...

Perhaps it is useful looking for user that run 3 or 4 GTX Titan Z`s on this board (3Titan z = 6GPU, 4Titan z = 8GPU)... every GTX Titan Z has a Plex chip on board... to see for resources bottleneck...


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

hm, no answer..

again:

Hello everyone,

i have the X99-E WS with UEFI 1302.
It works very fine and stable.

Does it bring me advantages, if i update to the newest? (i think 3402?)

System:

i7-5960x 4GHz Core/Cache at 1,19v/1,1V - watercooled
32GB RAM DIMM-A1: Kingston HyperX KHX2666C15D4
GTX980Ti (nearly upgrade to 1080Ti)
Samsung 850Pro 512GB
Samsung 840Evo 128 GB for caching and pagefile
WD Velociraptor 1TB
WD Black 4TB
WD SE 4TB

Should i continue to use the 1302 or does brings mi the 3402 an advantage?

I want not to upgrade do Broadwell-E. I think Haswell-E has more than enough power.

Thank you very much for the help and sorry for my bad english. Hope, it's understandable. smile.gif

Best greetings to you from Bavaria/Germany.

Stefan


----------



## edgy436

So I have the 10G version of this board now (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-E-10G-WS/specifications/) and was planning on going SLI 1080Ti plus a Physx card (leftover Titan). The manual says use slots 1, 3, and 5 for the GPUs. Should I put the Physx card in slot 3 or 5?

Thanks


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So I installed the latest bios and my boot times is down to 13sec,it was at 31sec.
> I only updated the bios via ezflash in bios, I didnt clear cmos or take out my cpu.


From a cold boot? If so then that would be impressive. From a cold boot my fastest boot is about 36 seconds. The reason for the slow boot times is because of the memory training which takes place every time the system cold boots. The work around is to disable memory training in the BIOS. Even disabled I have never beat 36 seconds.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> So I have the 10G version of this board now (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/X99-E-10G-WS/specifications/) and was planning on going SLI 1080Ti plus a Physx card (leftover Titan). The manual says use slots 1, 3, and 5 for the GPUs. Should I put the Physx card in slot 3 or 5?
> 
> Thanks


A titan for a Physx card? That's beyond overkill. As far as placement is concerned. Either slot 1 or 5. Your going to be using a HB SLI bridge so putting it in the middle isn't really an option.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DungeonKeeper1*
> 
> hm, no answer..
> 
> again:
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have the X99-E WS with UEFI 1302.
> It works very fine and stable.
> 
> Does it bring me advantages, if i update to the newest? (i think 3402?)
> 
> System:
> 
> i7-5960x 4GHz Core/Cache at 1,19v/1,1V - watercooled
> 32GB RAM DIMM-A1: Kingston HyperX KHX2666C15D4
> GTX980Ti (nearly upgrade to 1080Ti)
> Samsung 850Pro 512GB
> Samsung 840Evo 128 GB for caching and pagefile
> WD Velociraptor 1TB
> WD Black 4TB
> WD SE 4TB
> 
> Should i continue to use the 1302 or does brings mi the 3402 an advantage?
> 
> I want not to upgrade do Broadwell-E. I think Haswell-E has more than enough power.
> 
> Thank you very much for the help and sorry for my bad english. Hope, it's understandable. smile.gif
> 
> Best greetings to you from Bavaria/Germany.
> 
> Stefan


IMHO Always use the latest BIOS. Each BIOS upgrade improves the stability and performance. Asus has a conservative track record with their BIOS upgrades, and I have seen a great degree of improvement after some revisions.


----------



## edgy436

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> A titan for a Physx card? That's beyond overkill. As far as placement is concerned. Either slot 1 or 5. Your going to be using a HB SLI bridge so putting it in the middle isn't really an option.


Thanks for the reply. I modified the card, so it's not like I could resell it anyway. So you you recommend 1 or 5 for the Physx card? The manual says for regular 2-way SLI to put the cards in 1 and 5. Thanks

EDIT: Looking at the 2-slot spaced HB SLI bridge, it appears there would be nothing on it that would be obstructing having the Physx card in slot 3.

http://s33.postimg.org/5xg5vgyr3/SLI_HB_EKWB.jpg


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DungeonKeeper1*
> 
> hm, no answer..
> 
> again:
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> i have the X99-E WS with UEFI 1302.
> It works very fine and stable.
> 
> Does it bring me advantages, if i update to the newest? (i think 3402?)


Most of the improvements after Version 2009 (the last revision before Broadwell support) are probably related to Broadwell, not Haswell. I tested 3402 and soon encountered a stability problem with Haswell E that was limited to video playback using the Flash player. After eliminating the graphics card driver and Flash itself as the source, I rolled back to an earlier BIOS and the problem disappeared. Based on that, I would avoid BIOS 3402 with Haswell E.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> From a cold boot? If so then that would be impressive. From a cold boot my fastest boot is about 36 seconds. The reason for the slow boot times is because of the memory training which takes place every time the system cold boots. The work around is to disable memory training in the BIOS. Even disabled I have never beat 36 seconds.


I did a cold boot it was at 14.8 seconds
normal is 13ish sec.

I have 32gb RAM not OC'd,3x 6tb black wd hdd's connected
cpu speed stock aswell

in uefi I have partially initialized usb.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Thank you very much for all answers









Ok, so i will stay at Bios 1302. I have no one problem with the computer.
As long, as he runs, i will stay at this bios. (Never touch a running system)
If in future time (upgrades) problems will coming, so i think about flash new bios.

Broadwell-E is not an option for me, because a 5960x at 4GHz runs like hell.









Thanks again for all the help.









And: sorry, for my bad english









Greetings


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DungeonKeeper1*
> 
> Thank you very much for all answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so i will stay at Bios 1302. I have no one problem with the computer.
> As long, as he runs, i will stay at this bios. (Never touch a running system)
> If in future time (upgrades) problems will coming, so i think about flash new bios.
> 
> Broadwell-E is not an option for me, because a 5960x at 4GHz runs like hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And: sorry, for my bad english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings


We understood you just fine so your English is just fine.







I admire anyone who can speak more than one language.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Thank you very much


----------



## Balmofawezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sand74*
> 
> Has your cpu 40 pcie-lanes?? Perhaps it is equal...
> 
> The manual say 40/28-Lane CPU... PCIe Lanes 16/8/8/8/8/8/8 (for mix of GPU and other pcie devices)...
> 
> Hmm... a 40 lane cpu is splitting in two x16/x16 for the two plex chips on mainboard (that makes x16/x16/x16/x16), one x4 for M.2 direct and one x4 for DMI (communication to x99 chipset)... see block diagram...16+16+4+4=40...
> 
> How will splitting a 28 lane cpu?...
> the x4 for DMI (communication to x99 chipset) is must have... it can cancel x4 for M.2 direct... than will you have 28-4-0=24 lanes for the two plex chips on mainboard... x16/x8...
> 
> and now the asus magic... see manual... from 24 pcie lanes make 64 pcie lanes (x16/x16/x16/x16 for 4-way sli) with two plex chips on mainboard... abra cadabra...
> 
> I think asus has two options...
> The first plex switch get 16 lanes (for operating x16/0/x16 or x16/x8/x8) and the second plex get the other 8 lanes (for operating 0/x8/0/x8 or x4/x4/x4/x4)
> 
> ... I think It is a big resources problem...
> 
> Perhaps it is useful to set the pcie Gen for all from auto to Gen3 (in bios)...
> 
> and... or...
> 
> To set the Pcie settings for Pcie2 from auto to x8 (pcie2 and pcie3 are switch together... see manual appendices... block diagram)... this will disable usb3.1_e12 and sataexpress_e1...
> 
> I asked in forum see link above, who run 7 gpus on this board... nobody answered me clearly...
> I`m frustated too.... my 7 GTX Titan Blacks waiting too, to run under water... but I have they not mounted on board...
> 
> Perhaps it is useful looking for user that run 3 or 4 GTX Titan Z`s on this board (3Titan z = 6GPU, 4Titan z = 8GPU)... every GTX Titan Z has a Plex chip on board... to see for resources bottleneck...


Hi sand74 ,

what happend with you ? did your 7 watercooled gpus worked ? well i already fix the issue to make this board work with 7 gpus and thanks to SMICHA for his guides check his channel on youtube and supscribe to it have cool videos working on servers boards and watercooling components
what i did sand74 is that :

1- make sure that all watercooled gpus is installed correctly and fully inserted to the slots (be balanced on slots ) i had one card made me crazy thinking why its not appear in bios because of this issue it was in 4th slot .
2- plug power to one card only at the beginning to make the board recognize it easily .
3- updating the bios to the latest version by flash memory while the pc turned off .
4- plug power to all gpus and update the drivers in windows before linux it worked for me like this ( i think windows 7 professional is better version ) .
5- wait for the update to finish and restart your pc .
6- if still the board not recognize all gpus then make clean uninstall for gpu drivers using (ddu) link here :- http://www.wagnardsoft.com/content/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v17061-released .
7- after that install the drivers from the start and wait for the drivers to be installed then restart your pc , it should work fine after that .

good luck ...


----------



## Balmofawezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balmofawezz*
> 
> Hi sand74 ,
> 
> what happend with you ? did your 7 watercooled gpus worked ? well i already fix the issue to make this board work with 7 gpus and thanks to SMICHA for his guides check his channel on youtube and supscribe to it have cool videos working on servers boards and watercooling components
> what i did sand74 is that :
> 
> 1- make sure that all watercooled gpus is installed correctly and fully inserted to the slots (be balanced on slots ) i had one card made me crazy thinking why its not appear in bios because of this issue it was in 4th slot .
> 2- plug power to one card only at the beginning to make the board recognize it easily .
> 3- updating the bios to the latest version by flash memory while the pc turned off .
> 4- plug power to all gpus and update the drivers in windows before linux it worked for me like this ( i think windows 7 professional is better version ) .
> 5- wait for the update to finish and restart your pc .
> 6- if still the board not recognize all gpus then make clean uninstall for gpu drivers using (ddu) link here :- http://www.wagnardsoft.com/content/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v17061-released .
> 7- after that install the drivers from the start and wait for the drivers to be installed then restart your pc , it should work fine after that .
> 
> good luck ...


AH i forget to tell you about changing the configuration in bios for the 4G decoding to be enabeld and change the pci to 8x instead of auto .


----------



## sand74

Very big thanks for this answer!!!















Now can i build my system!!


----------



## edgy436

Is it just me, or are there no versions of the BIOS available to download from the Asus website?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgy436*
> 
> Is it just me, or are there no versions of the BIOS available to download from the Asus website?


I can see the BIOS's perfectly fine for normal E-WS and 3.1. Under that select OS drop down, select DOS https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## MegaThor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizern*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> So did somebody manage to boot this mobo with 7GPUs? I'm reading this topic for two days already and still can't find the answer(p219right now)
> 
> My 7 1070 are waiting to go crazy! But I'm able to run 5 max...(latest bios) | x99-E WS/USB3.1
> 
> [UPD]:
> I don't see any 4G decoding option in WS/usb3.1 bios.
> 
> Can somebody look for it in WS mobo?


For those interested in seeing this board run 7 GPUs, check out this build: http://rawandrendered.com/Octane-Render-Hepta-GPU-Build


----------



## cybrnook

Beautiful!


----------



## jsutter71

Very impressive. proof that you CAN run 7 GPUs on this board.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MegaThor*
> 
> For those interested in seeing this board run 7 GPUs, check out this build: http://rawandrendered.com/Octane-Render-Hepta-GPU-Build


That is boss


----------



## jsutter71

For anyone interested this was taken from the latest list of supported devices dated 14 Feb 2017. Looks like Asus is finally admitting to Thunderbolt 3 support


----------



## peterc

Hey everyone,

Like a few others I'm struggling to get this board working with 7 GPUs. I've been trying different settings for a couple of weeks, and still can't get it stable with more than 4 GPUs.

Asus support has been no help at all.

Hardware:
Asus X99-e WS
Xeon Haswell-EP
64GB ECC (selected from Asus compatible parts list)
7x GTX 1080 Ti

Running a clean install of Linux/Centos 7.

What works is if I clear the CMOS, put 4 GPUs into slots: 1,3,5,7. Each GPU runs at 16x, and its stable.

What doesn't work is: 5 GPUs (unstable), 6 GPUs (unstable), 7 GPUs (unstable and 7th GPU doesn't show up in the OS).

If I add a network card in combination with 3 GPUs or more it is also unstable. I've tried both Qlogic IB and Connect x3 VPI. (i.e., 3 GPUs + 1 IB card in slots 1,3,5,7 doesn't work!)

As the 1080Ti are relatively new, I've also done tests with older cards (9x0, 10x0). The same problems occur with all of them.

Settings I've tried in the bios include 4G decoding, setting pcie2 to 8x instead of auto, frequently clearing the CMOS (as this board seems to have even more issues if you change any PCI cards without clearing the CMOS!).

I've been testing across three of these Asus boards, all of them are equally unstable so I don't think the board itself is faulty, just the bios is very very poor.

A few people say they needed a custom BIOS for 7 GPUs to work (e.g. https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/554852-asus-x99-e-ws-and-7x-gpus/, http://rawandrendered.com/Octane-Render-Hepta-GPU-Build), but ASUS support insist that there is no such thing as a custom BIOS.

Please help!


----------



## smicha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterc*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Like a few others I'm struggling to get this board working with 7 GPUs. I've been trying different settings for a couple of weeks, and still can't get it stable with more than 4 GPUs.
> 
> Asus support has been no help at all.
> 
> Hardware:
> Asus X99-e WS
> Xeon Haswell-EP
> 64GB ECC (selected from Asus compatible parts list)
> 7x GTX 1080 Ti
> 
> Running a clean install of Linux/Centos 7.
> 
> What works is if I clear the CMOS, put 4 GPUs into slots: 1,3,5,7. Each GPU runs at 16x, and its stable.
> 
> What doesn't work is: 5 GPUs (unstable), 6 GPUs (unstable), 7 GPUs (unstable and 7th GPU doesn't show up in the OS).
> 
> If I add a network card in combination with 3 GPUs or more it is also unstable. I've tried both Qlogic IB and Connect x3 VPI. (i.e., 3 GPUs + 1 IB card in slots 1,3,5,7 doesn't work!)
> 
> As the 1080Ti are relatively new, I've also done tests with older cards (9x0, 10x0). The same problems occur with all of them.
> 
> Settings I've tried in the bios include 4G decoding, setting pcie2 to 8x instead of auto, frequently clearing the CMOS (as this board seems to have even more issues if you change any PCI cards without clearing the CMOS!).
> 
> I've been testing across three of these Asus boards, all of them are equally unstable so I don't think the board itself is faulty, just the bios is very very poor.
> 
> A few people say they needed a custom BIOS for 7 GPUs to work (e.g. https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/554852-asus-x99-e-ws-and-7x-gpus/, http://rawandrendered.com/Octane-Render-Hepta-GPU-Build), but ASUS support insist that there is no such thing as a custom BIOS.
> 
> Please help!


See this
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLj4jtAjLgQsJDVcdoVncbYu6BTrFetgz0


----------



## jsutter71

*Issue pertaining to the Samsung 960 pro.*

I contacted Asus support with the following message.

I am having problems with my Samsung 960 pro in the M.2 slot. While changing some settings in AI Tweaker sometimes causes the drive to disappear in the BIOS. This Also occurs if I disable CSM. I have recreated the problem numerous times. The only way to resolve the issue is to clear the CMOS. I have read that other people online have had similar issues. Is Asus going to address this issue? This drive is on qualified vendors list.

*I am awaiting response but not holding out for a resolution.

To quote the Airforce officers in the Nuclear missile silos from the movie The Day After " Confidence is high".
Not sure if it really applies but it sounds cool saying it.*


----------



## stevenskl

jsutter,

sometimes, my X99-E WS says´"overclocking failed" (maybe once a month or less). In this case my 960 Pro also seems to be not visible in the bios. But I do not have to clear bios. The drive is still there in one of those numerous submenus. I cannot tell you right now, where exactely, but it´s definitly still there and from there you can put it back in the boot selection (or whatever it is called), (where you tell the bios, from which drive to boot). So if you know, where to look, you can fix the problem within seconds.


----------



## Radox-0

Its not just this board. It seems to be a common issue on X99 when overclocking. If I had to venture a guess the drive is just very sensitive to minor fluctuations in the baseclock's. Slightly out and the drive throws a tantrum. Doubt we will see any fix or resolution for this tbh as its not just exclusive to the E-WS.


----------



## cybrnook

Sounds more like a firmware update from sammy, instead of Asus. FYI, my 950 Pro in M.2 slot with a 6850K at 4.4 has been very solid. To say, I have never had an M.2 related issue when OC'ing.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Sounds more like a firmware update from sammy, instead of Asus. FYI, my 950 Pro in M.2 slot with a 6850K at 4.4 has been very solid. To say, I have never had an M.2 related issue when OC'ing.


My timing is impeccable. Samsung released a new firmware update today which is *NOT* listed on their site. The update shows up im Magician. Painless process.

And for those running Windows 10 the creators update is now downloadable through the media creation tool. Last night I downloaded a updated creation tool which installs the latest update. I did a clean Windows install this morning due to the size of the update. Their are a significant amount of changes. Especially in Windows settings. My system was already, fast but opening programs is *NOTICEABLY* faster. Especially Edge and Chrome. I have been getting random lock ups which I have been unable to pin down, so hopefully this fixes that.


----------



## Nokiron

Bios 3502 is up for download for the regular X99-E WS.

X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3502 release.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
1.Improve System Performance
2.Support Intel Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0
3.Support TPM 2.0 SHA-256
4.Update windows update HWID to 9


----------



## jsutter71

Hoping that they release a new firmware to address some issues with the 3.1 version.

I have a question pertaining to RAM. Has anyone here been successful with speeds beyond 3200MHz. I understand that speed is dependent on the CPU but I have a 6950x, and I am about to upgrade from my DDR4 2400. If you have been successful or not I would like to hear from you.

Thank you.


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Hoping that they release a new firmware to address some issues with the 3.1 version.
> 
> I have a question pertaining to RAM. Has anyone here been successful with speeds beyond 3200MHz. I understand that speed is dependent on the CPU but I have a 6950x, and I am about to upgrade from my DDR4 2400. If you have been successful or not I would like to hear from you.
> 
> Thank you.


running [email protected] from 3000 gskill tridentz 4 x 16GB few months. Tried 3400 but my ram can not run at that speed unless i raise vram to 1.5V.


----------



## cybrnook

Haswell-E or Broadwell-E?


----------



## ocvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Haswell-E or Broadwell-E?


BW-E, my old 5960x can run 2666 with this board (the godlike i tried can run 3200 with hw-e)


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocvn*
> 
> running [email protected] from 3000 gskill tridentz 4 x 16GB few months. Tried 3400 but my ram can not run at that speed unless i raise vram to 1.5V.


I've narrowed my choice to these 3 options.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232349

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232260

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232424


----------



## jsutter71

New G.skill memory DDR4 3200 Cas Latency 14 stable @ 3400MHz.


----------



## zlpw0ker

so I have asked this some time ago. But I cant seem to find where to get rid off the "widget" fan profile that goes to my lower right corner of my desktop.
Is there a checkup mark or a place I can uninstall it?
Im using AI Suite3 from 10G WS board because my suite was buggy with the fan control sw that followed with the 3.1 version.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> so I have asked this some time ago. But I cant seem to find where to get rid off the "widget" fan profile that goes to my lower right corner of my desktop.
> Is there a checkup mark or a place I can uninstall it?
> Im using AI Suite3 from 10G WS board because my suite was buggy with the fan control sw that followed with the 3.1 version.


I've answered this before to someone but click on the AI Suite icon in the taskbar, and uncheck the controller for the widget you don't want to see.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I've answered this before to someone but click on the AI Suite icon in the taskbar, and uncheck the controller for the widget you don't want to see.


and this time I found it,thanks man


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> and this time I found it,thanks man


----------



## Poppapete

Will ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 5 work on this board?

I have the USB 3.1 version.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Will ASUS Dual Intelligent Processors 5 work on this board?
> 
> I have the USB 3.1 version.


Yes.


----------



## Poppapete

Got it to 4.6MHz with CPU temp @ 70C - Noctua NH-D14 on a 5930K (Haswell E) using the DIP 5 software.

I can now see why you OCers love playing with the MHz.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Got it to 4.6MHz with CPU temp @ 70C - Noctua NH-D14 on a 5930K (Haswell E) using the DIP 5 software.
> 
> I can now see why you OCers love playing with the MHz.


4.6 Mhz, that must feel painfully slow









What sort of volts if it pumping through for 4.6 GHz out of curiosity, sound like you god a solid chip.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> 4.6 Mhz, that must feel painfully slow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of volts if it pumping through for 4.6 GHz out of curiosity, sound like you god a solid chip.


I have never OC'd a computer in my life and have been building them for 15 years. Have had this MB for 2 years. To answer your question I just stressed the CPU using CPU-Z at the 4.6MHz (my bad 4.6GHz) and Core Voltage goes to 1.28V the temp to 69C and fan only moves from 600 to 1050 RPM's


----------



## zlpw0ker

BIOS 3502 is available for 3.1 version.finally


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I have never OC'd a computer in my life and have been building them for 15 years. Have had this MB for 2 years. To answer your question I just stressed the CPU using CPU-Z at the 4.6MHz and Core Voltage goes to 1.28V the temp to 69C and fan only moves from 600 to 1050 RPM's


Was a jest as you wrote MHz instead of GHz









Sounds like you got a solid chip. I would try something with a bit more load on it though, ASUS Real bench or even a quick Cinibench run. Doubt there is an issue with instability, but the CPU-Z stress test is actually very light.


----------



## jsutter71

Just updated to BIOS 3502 and noticed a couple improvements so far. First when I enabled the XMP profile my memory was auto set for the proper speeds. Next is a nice improvement in AIDA64 Cache & Memory benchmark. I set all my typical overclock settings but I haven't done any other benchmarking yet. More details will follow.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody who have a 3.1 ver with 6850k here? would like to know about the 3502 update and overclocking. thank you


----------



## Papuz

I recently assembled my new pc,
ASUS x99m ws
5960x
32gb corsair

First boot everything ok,
I immediately tried an oc, 4.5 ghz and 1.30v, ram 2133, all ok, stable,
I try to raise ram speed and pc doesn't work, code 00, crush the red key (CLR_CMOS) and after several attempts resume.
OK works ok, restart, I still try oc, 4.5ghz with 1.30v, bclk 1.25 and ram 3000.

Work all perfect, cpu max 62 ° in full load, 1796 in cinebench r15, i turn off everything and go to bed thinking that the next day I would try to lower the cpu voltage

The next day, I try to turn on and the pc but doesn't start, mb code 00, if I crush the CLR_CMOS button nothing happens.

Help


----------



## DocYoda

@Papuz

you may try to do bios flash back and load defaults. Hope that helps


----------



## zlpw0ker

does the new bios increase or decrease boot times?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> does the new bios increase or decrease boot times?


That depends on your settings but I haven't really noticed any difference. The biggest change for me was that my system performance is faster. I broke 19000 in Time Spy which is something I have never been able to do.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody who have a 3.1 ver with 6850k here? would like to know about the 3502 update and overclocking. thank you


Still stable at my 4.4 OC @ 1.35 with DDR4 3200 RAM 4x8GB.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Still stable at my 4.4 OC @ 1.35 with DDR4 3200 RAM 4x8GB.


are you on liquid? care to share your bios settings?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> are you on liquid? care to share your bios settings?


Sorry, yes of course, under water.

RAM is set to XMP
Sync all cores set to 44
CPU Voltage set to Adaptive
Additional turbo voltage set to 1.35

This is a good guide for you:
http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/06/17/broadwell-e-overclocking-guide/


----------



## jsutter71

Does anyone know how to adjust the VCCSA settings in the BIOS?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Does anyone know how to adjust the VCCSA settings in the BIOS?


VCCSA is "System Agent" voltage, and it's mixed right in with the other CPU voltage settings in AI Tweaker:


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> VCCSA is "System Agent" voltage, and it's mixed right in with the other CPU voltage settings in AI Tweaker:


----------



## jsutter71

Now that Optane memory is making headlines it has me thinking. I know that Asus had SSD caching available on some of it's other boards. Does anyone know if SSD caching is supported with these boards?


----------



## Papuz

Loading the original bios did not succeed,
Before I just disconnected the ram, as before,
Then I unplugged all the power cables and waited a few hours,
Then magically did it all, why?

Now i have the 4.4ghz 1.2v and 2400mhz ram cpu.

Unfortunately I haven't experience in oc, explain to me what changes in oc to have a greater mhz in ram?

I had an oc stable at 4.5ghz 1.3v and ram 3000mhz, with bclk 125, the CPU warm less and made 200 points more on Cinebench R15, tut then nothing works anymore, plus my 1080 in heaven sky has a score of just 3000 points, activated, everything Ok from the nvidia panel, by cpz the ratio is always 4.4.

Can someone help me? Is there a simple guide to follow?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Now that Optane memory is making headlines it has me thinking. I know that Asus had SSD caching available on some of it's other boards. Does anyone know if SSD caching is supported with these boards?


I have been following the Optane myself very closely, and when I heard that it only works on 200 chipset series I was kinda dissapointed and pissed at the time.
I would love to replace optane m.2(when consumer m.2 comes to market) with my 950 pro, this was the plan for me.

But I might just get the 960 pro 512gb instead, tho I would like the highest IOPS R/W count I can get,the 1tb is too expensive.
And frankly I dont know if giving a ssd cache m.2 will give my 950 pro any boost.

But I hope so.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I have been following the Optane myself very closely, and when I heard that it only works on 200 chipset series I was kinda dissapointed and pissed at the time.
> I would love to replace optane m.2(when consumer m.2 comes to market) with my 950 pro, this was the plan for me.
> 
> But I might just get the 960 pro 512gb instead, tho I would like the highest IOPS R/W count I can get,the 1tb is too expensive.
> And frankly I dont know if giving a ssd cache m.2 will give my 950 pro any boost.
> 
> But I hope so.


I am very impressed with the speed of my 960 pro which was an upgrade from my SM951. my 960 pro is 1TB which is my primary drive in my M.2 slot. Since everyone wanted one and the EVO version the SM951's dropped in price a lot so I picked up a second one for $200. So I have 2 512GB SM951 NVMe drives for secondary storage. I also have 6 mechanical hard drives. Two 6TB drives in RAID 0 and four 4TB drives in RAID 10. The ability to speed up those mechanical drives with SSD caching would be a very attractive option. It makes perfect since why you would implement that feature on a workstation board who's primary functions revolve around storage. Just saying Asus








It took them long enough to update their last firmware so I doubt that feature will ever show anytime if at all.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I am very impressed with the speed of my 960 pro which was an upgrade from my SM951. my 960 pro is 1TB which is my primary drive in my M.2 slot. Since everyone wanted one and the EVO version the SM951's dropped in price a lot so I picked up a second one for $200. So I have 2 512GB SM951 NVMe drives for secondary storage. I also have 6 mechanical hard drives. Two 6TB drives in RAID 0 and four 4TB drives in RAID 10. The ability to speed up those mechanical drives with SSD caching would be a very attractive option. It makes perfect since why you would implement that feature on a workstation board who's primary functions revolve around storage. Just saying Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took them long enough to update their last firmware so I doubt that feature will ever show anytime if at all.


I have 3x 6tb wd black hdd's for storage, would the storage hdd's take advantage of optane cache ssd?
assuming that our board could take optane technology.
I kinda have this feeling that 3502 is the last bios.
it would be really awesome if asus would make optane happen on our ws board.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I have 3x 6tb wd black hdd's for storage, would the storage hdd's take advantage of optane cache ssd?
> assuming that our board could take optane technology.
> I kinda have this feeling that 3502 is the last bios.
> it would be really awesome if asus would make optane happen on our ws board.


I believe it would offer a solid benefit for HDD and read a good review here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/11210/the-intel-optane-memory-ssd-review-32gb-of-kaby-lake-caching/8 finatl thoughts page shows what your after. AFAIK, this is not an ASUS limitation rather simply the X99 chipset itself, sadly its pretty old now!


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I believe it would offer a solid benefit for HDD and read a good review here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/11210/the-intel-optane-memory-ssd-review-32gb-of-kaby-lake-caching/8 finatl thoughts page shows what your after. AFAIK, this is not an ASUS limitation rather simply the X99 chipset itself, sadly its pretty old now!


ye,thanks for the link.

now I would hope that optane might happening on x99 on pcie based optane ssd,much like the intel 750 series.


----------



## cybrnook

Naw, they will use it as a selling point for the Sky/Kaby lake "X" Platforms getting ready to come out. Intel is up against a wall at the moment, so they will use gimmicky things now to sell you on an upgrade.

Will likely fizzle out the same way SSD Caching on the Z68 chip-set did.


----------



## jsutter71

Looking at the current details of the next platform I would be wasting money to upgrade my current system. The current X99 platform has been around since 2014 with minor improvements to the motherboards along the way. Planning on skipping X299. Intel has really slowed the pace of progress.


----------



## Poppapete

X299 will give extra lanes. 44 for Skylake-X and 46 for Kaby Lake-X. Only Gen3. You waiting for Gen4 lanes?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> X299 will give extra lanes. 44 for Skylake-X and 46 for Kaby Lake-X. Only Gen3. You waiting for Gen4 lanes?


Unless the performance improvement justifies the added expense then sure. Over in the TXP thread some people were selling their cards to upgrade to the 1080Ti and than they were losing it after Nvidia released the upgraded TXp's. For what? A 6950x with a pair of original TXP's with proper cooling and overclocking will be more system then most will need for a while. I'll wait until the software starts to catch up to the speeds of the hardware. Played Battlefront yesterday in 4k with max settings with no stuttering or delays. Immersive and beautiful. Witcher also.

Updated video of my system.


----------



## Poppapete

Just read the whole 270 posts of complete history of your build. A mammoth effort and so much good information for anyone with this board.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Just read the whole 270 posts of complete history of your build. A mammoth effort and so much good information for anyone with this board.


Thank you *VERY MUCH*...It is very much a labor of love


----------



## jsutter71

Couple of things that I have discovered which may benefit anyone looking for maximum performance. I have borrowed a couple programs from ROG which have been of great help. I would like to start off my saying that I have made a science out of wiping my system drive and doing a fresh OS install. It helps that I have 3 very fast SSD's which make the effort as painless as possible. My primary drive is a 1 TB 960 pro and I have 2 more 512 GB SM951 NVMe drives which I use to back up all my libraries, drivers, and programs. I can literally wipe my OS drive and install Windows in less then 5 minutes. That said I hate the process, and over the past few weeks have not had any OS issues. I am using Win 10 pro Creators update and updated drivers for all my hardware. I would say that I am VERY cautious with my Windows settings and take all precautions NOT to share as much as possible with Microsoft. I have a detailed process I perform after every fresh OS install to ensure maximum privacy. I am a retired US Army 82nd Airborne Division combat veteran who has DOES NOT TRUST the federal government.

With that out of the way I would like to share some programs which have helped me tweak my system for maximum performance.
For memory I use ROG MemTweakIt. Downloaded from the Rampage V edition 10 Windows 10 64bit menu
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-V-EDITION-10/HelpDesk_Download/
For memory tweaking and overclocking TurboV Core. Downloaded from the same location.
For general windows details HWiNFO Downloaded herehttps://www.hwinfo.com/
I also use AIDA64
It goes without saying but I will anyways. Make sure you download CPUID and GPU-Z
It's easier if I just do a screenshot of all the benchmark and system related programs I use. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.





One final thing...

I can not stress this enough but *I DO NOT USE ASUS AI SUITE. WAY TO MANY ISSUES.*


----------



## DocYoda

Hi.

After updating bios to 3502.. I cant get my CPU to downscale anymore even if I turned on intel speed step. I reverted back to 3302, 3402... I cant seem to get the feature back. I already loaded optimized default. I have a 6850k. I used to run this at [email protected] core (42x100) and it downscales to 1000Mhz when in idle. Now I cant get it back... Now I am at default speed and it runs 4Ghz at stock all the time. Am I missing something here or something went wrong?


----------



## cybrnook

make sure your voltage is set to "adaptive".


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> make sure your voltage is set to "adaptive".


I already set it to adaptive. The weird part is.. its running at 4.0Ghz all the time... considering stock speeds up to 3.8Ghz... should I worry about this? I already ran defaults in BIOS like 3 times already.


----------



## cybrnook

Not sure, as mine works fine (Same CPU). I have mine set to adaptive and it scales fine, I am sure it comes down to your settings in AI Tweaker.

I use XMP with [email protected]


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cybrnook*
> 
> Not sure, as mine works fine (Same CPU). I have mine set to adaptive and it scales fine, I am sure it comes down to your settings in AI Tweaker.
> 
> I use XMP with [email protected]


If I leave it like this... would it be ok? I am having good temps though.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> After updating bios to 3502.. I cant get my CPU to downscale anymore even if I turned on intel speed step. I reverted back to 3302, 3402... I cant seem to get the feature back. I already loaded optimized default. I have a 6850k. I used to run this at [email protected] core (42x100) and it downscales to 1000Mhz when in idle. Now I cant get it back... Now I am at default speed and it runs 4Ghz at stock all the time. Am I missing something here or something went wrong?


If you're using Windows, be sure to check power options / processor power management / minimum processor state, and set it to 20 or 25%.


----------



## cpenn

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks to this thread and all the contributors, it's helped me loads on my first PC build coming from an Apple background.

I wanted to see if anyone could shed some light on a problem I'm having with my X99 E-WS 3.1 motherboard.

It's been working great for the last few months but had some BSOD during sleep so updated my BIOS to the latest version (I had an earlier version from 2015) which made me have loads of random BSOD at reboot time ranging from System Service exceptions to Memory Management issues.

I re-installed Windows which has reduced my BSOD to a few random ones which always seem to happen the next day when I load up for the first time? I've only got 2 since re-installing both happening in the morning when I start it up first time.

I have tested my ram using memtest for 8 hours and no problems. My BIOS settings are at the default setting so no over clocking etc.

I'm stumped.

I have my CPU-Z report which shows my system info and also my Bluescreen reports in the dropbox folder below if anyone can help.

Much appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris

Dropbox Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1f8jf2d3qrz6nol/AACGjA3vKBtjxblJgjhcQZC8a?dl=0


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpenn*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to this thread and all the contributors, it's helped me loads on my first PC build coming from an Apple background.
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone could shed some light on a problem I'm having with my X99 E-WS 3.1 motherboard.
> 
> It's been working great for the last few months but had some BSOD during sleep so updated my BIOS to the latest version (I had an earlier version from 2015) which made me have loads of random BSOD at reboot time ranging from System Service exceptions to Memory Management issues.
> 
> I re-installed Windows which has reduced my BSOD to a few random ones which always seem to happen the next day when I load up for the first time? I've only got 2 since re-installing both happening in the morning when I start it up first time.
> 
> I have tested my ram using memtest for 8 hours and no problems. My BIOS settings are at the default setting so no over clocking etc.
> 
> I'm stumped.
> 
> I have my CPU-Z report which shows my system info and also my Bluescreen reports in the dropbox folder below if anyone can help.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> 
> Dropbox Link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1f8jf2d3qrz6nol/AACGjA3vKBtjxblJgjhcQZC8a?dl=0


Make sure your power supply is enough for your system and also that your power cables are working properly. A lot of my problems went away after I fixed my power cables. You wouldn't think that it would cause BSODs but it did for me. Also verify that your CPU is functioning properly.


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> If I leave it like this... would it be ok? I am having good temps though.


You're going to generate a lot of heat as you are running full bore 24x7, and you will be wasting a ton of electricity. I will not recommend leaving it like this.

Maybe it's better for you to update to the latest BIOS, *clear your CMOS*, and configure from scratch 1 setting at a time to find where you are going wrong.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> ye,thanks for the link.
> 
> now I would hope that optane might happening on x99 on pcie based optane ssd,much like the intel 750 series.


So Asus does have Ramcache for all ROG boards to include their X99 chipset boards. The only problem is that they have the software locked. During install the software only installs for ROG boards. Think what you want about that because I have my own choice words. Why does all their OTHER ROG software work to INCLUDE ramdisk except for that particular program? AsRock also has their version but without X99 chipset support.

Their are a couple alternatives that look interesting and linked from Asus's Ramcache page
http://superspeed.com/download/trialversions.php
http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/index.html


----------



## jsutter71

I downloaded and installed PrimoCache which was a painless process. I set it up to use a spare SSD for my cache drive and attached my 2 mechanical HDD RAID arrays. Here are the benchmark results. To early to tell for real world usage but looks amazing so far. The software is highly configurable compared to Asus's ramcache software which is not. The software makes you reboot every time a change is made and so far have received no error messages or had any issues. The software works fine with RST and I did not change any of those settings.


----------



## cpenn

Thanks for the reply Jsutter.

I've been using all the programs you recommended in a previous post and I ran Techpowerups Memtest 64 today and it get's error after error after around 10 minutes until it brings up a BSOD









My question is I did run memtest86 for 6 hours and it didn't show up anything? So which one do I trust? Or could it be my CPU causing these problems in the test?

Thanks for your help.

Chris.


----------



## hankhillbwah

Hi guys,

I recently got a really, really good price on a 5960x so I need a X99 motherboard. Unfortunately, my needs are pretty specific:
- Need to be able to use the Thunderbolt EXII and/or EXIII add-in card. Preferably the Thunderbolt EXII\Dual card since I have it lying around.
- Needs to be able to operate all SATA ports simultaneously. I have no idea why but past motherboards have struggled (eg. like drives vanishing mysteriously) when I load all 8 SATA ports with hard drives.

The guy I'm buying from is offering a X99-E WS but reading this thread and the Asus X99 support thread seems to suggest that:
- The Thunderbolt EXIII compatibility is a compete crapshoot with X99 full stop. Apparently doesn't even work in the X99 Deluxe board that had the card packed in with it. People in this thread seems to suggest that it only works in slot 2 AND with a specific earlier BIOS.
- It has SATA issues and the M.2 slot working properly is a bit of a crapshoot.
- Overclocking stability is a bit of a crapshoot as well. Granted, all I want is a low 100% stable overclock that I can get done in a day.

If these impressions are incorrect, let me know. The board looks nice, has dual Intel NICs, and he's offering the whole package for a pretty low price that its tempting to put the savings in 64 or 128gb of RAM. The impressions I'm getting in general is that X99 is just buggy as hell.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cpenn*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Jsutter.
> 
> I've been using all the programs you recommended in a previous post and I ran Techpowerups Memtest 64 today and it get's error after error after around 10 minutes until it brings up a BSOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is I did run memtest86 for 6 hours and it didn't show up anything? So which one do I trust? Or could it be my CPU causing these problems in the test?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Chris.


Hi Chris. Sorry it took so long to respond. I think memtest64 has issues. When I run it I don't get any errors but my system momentarily locks up. When I use stress test through AIDA64 I get no errors. I've never used memtest86 but I took a quick look just to familiarize myself with the software. If your getting conflicting results but your system is able to perform without any issues then I'd disregard memtest64. If your still concerned then try a different program. Their are other alternatives. https://www.lifewire.com/free-memory-test-programs-2626178

One more thing. Not that it is any more accurate, but Windows has built in memory test features.

Click Start, type mdsched.exe in the Search box, and then press Enter.
Choose whether to restart the computer and run the tool immediately or schedule the tool to run at the next restart.
Windows Memory Diagnostics runs automatically after the computer restarts and performs a standard memory test automatically. If you want to perform fewer or more tests, press F1, use the Up and Down arrow keys to set the Test Mix as Basic, Standard, or Extended, and then press F10 to apply the desired settings and resume testing.
When testing is completed, the computer restarts automatically. You'll see the test results when you log on.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papuz*
> 
> Loading the original bios did not succeed,
> Before I just disconnected the ram, as before,
> Then I unplugged all the power cables and waited a few hours,
> Then magically did it all, why?
> 
> Now i have the 4.4ghz 1.2v and 2400mhz ram cpu.
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't experience in oc, explain to me what changes in oc to have a greater mhz in ram?
> 
> I had an oc stable at 4.5ghz 1.3v and ram 3000mhz, with bclk 125, the CPU warm less and made 200 points more on Cinebench R15, tut then nothing works anymore, plus my 1080 in heaven sky has a score of just 3000 points, activated, everything Ok from the nvidia panel, by cpz the ratio is always 4.4.
> 
> Can someone help me? Is there a simple guide to follow?


Keep in mind, that when updating the UEFI in these boards (at least mine) rebooted itself several times before it was done.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Couple of things that I have discovered which may benefit anyone looking for maximum performance. I have borrowed a couple programs from ROG which have been of great help. I would like to start off my saying that I have made a science out of wiping my system drive and doing a fresh OS install. It helps that I have 3 very fast SSD's which make the effort as painless as possible. My primary drive is a 1 TB 960 pro and I have 2 more 512 GB SM951 NVMe drives which I use to back up all my libraries, drivers, and programs. I can literally wipe my OS drive and install Windows in less then 5 minutes. That said I hate the process, and over the past few weeks have not had any OS issues. I am using Win 10 pro Creators update and updated drivers for all my hardware. I would say that I am VERY cautious with my Windows settings and take all precautions NOT to share as much as possible with Microsoft. I have a detailed process I perform after every fresh OS install to ensure maximum privacy. I am a retired US Army 82nd Airborne Division combat veteran who has DOES NOT TRUST the federal government.
> 
> With that out of the way I would like to share some programs which have helped me tweak my system for maximum performance.
> For memory I use ROG MemTweakIt. Downloaded from the Rampage V edition 10 Windows 10 64bit menu
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-RAMPAGE-V-EDITION-10/HelpDesk_Download/
> For memory tweaking and overclocking TurboV Core. Downloaded from the same location.
> For general windows details HWiNFO Downloaded herehttps://www.hwinfo.com/
> I also use AIDA64
> It goes without saying but I will anyways. Make sure you download CPUID and GPU-Z
> It's easier if I just do a screenshot of all the benchmark and system related programs I use. If you have any questions please feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One final thing...
> 
> I can not stress this enough but *I DO NOT USE ASUS AI SUITE. WAY TO MANY ISSUES.*


You CAN use it without issue.. The newest version is bad...use an older version like I have.. Find it on the X99-E WS Product page.

attached screenie


----------



## Nez of WOE

After years of computer experience, BIOS tinkering, partpicking, I even date back to 1984 with my first computer.

When it comes to overclocking, I havent' a damn clue. My last attempt to hit 4.1Ghz I shot up from 48 c to 83 c.

Not even the slightest clue. I've tried a lot on my own and to the point of it's a blurry mess of systematic trial and error attempting to eliminate problems. I'm down to running games in the lowest manually adjusted config files and still with 90+ fps it chugs. All games. Games aside, I'm still at my wits end. The assumption that I could just follow a video tutorial on YouTube is wrong. There are none with my Board or BIOS. They're all ROG for Deluxe. The WS is different. There are no guides for the WS. However similar they might be is to be ignored as it has never brought me to positive results.

Case ¦ Magnum M8A (discontinued)
CPU ¦ Intel 5930K http://ark.intel.com/products/82931/Intel-Core-i7-5930K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz
CPU Cooler ¦ Corsair h100i gtx http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
MB ¦ Asus x99-E WS USB3.1 https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
GPU ¦ Asus ROG Poseidon GTX 980ti 6GB https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/
RAM ¦ G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-3000 32GB (4x8GB) https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-32grk
PSU ¦ Corsair AX1200i http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu
Display ¦ Asus ROG Swift PG279Q 27" 2560x1440 165hz https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660
OS ¦ Win10 64bit
FAN ¦ 2x Noctua 140mm (PWM), 1x Noctua 120mm (PWM) http://noctua.at/en/nf-a14-pwm
SSD ¦ [C] Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (firmware: EMT02B6Q) http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-850-evo-2-5-sata-iii-250gb-mz-75e250b-am/
SSD ¦ [D] Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (firmware: EMT02B6Q) http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-850-evo-2-5-sata-iii-500gb-mz-75e500b-am/
SSD ¦ [E] Intel 750 2.5" NVMe 500GB SSD - M.2 https://www.amazon.com/Intel-400GB-Solid-2-5-Inch-SSDPE2MW400G4R5/dp/B00VPK0LN0
^ Hyperkit ¦ https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/Hyper_Kit/

[peripherals]
KB ¦ Mad Catz Strike (never buy one of these)
Mouse ¦ Mad Catz MMO TE (never buy one of these)
Headphones ¦ Mad Catz F.R.E.Q. 9 (never buy one of these)
Mic ¦ Rode NT-USB http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt-usb (love it)
Chair ¦ Herman Miller http://grshop.com/herman-miller-aeron-chair-build-your-own.html (you'll never buy another chair)

[software & drivers]
GeForce GRD 381.89
Samsung Magician 5
GPUTweakII
AI Suite 3 (not using, don't like it.)

Is there any OC guru out there with the same CPU and MB as me?


----------



## zlpw0ker

I think I sadly getting problems with my 3.1 board. The hdd's seems to dissapear in the os. Firstly it was my Series hdd that completely just went of the grid in dsk management and therefore in windows aswell. It was there in uefi,but when I booted up again it was not in windows. So I did another reboot and then it came back in windows. I had to import the dynamic drive in order to get it back. So it worked for a day orso and this happens again. So I changed my sata cable and that didnt help, so I moved the sata cable to a different sata port and it worked.
I have also installed new cable set for my corsair ax860i psu from cablemods,but this is a month ago and I dont think its the cables.I also updated to 3502 version.

Fast forward today and I get the same problem, I lost my series hdd again and I dont know what it could be.
I guess it could be the hdd itself or the sata ports are failing on me somehow.

anyone got any advice besides doing a hdd test?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I think I sadly getting problems with my 3.1 board. The hdd's seems to dissapear in the os. Firstly it was my Series hdd that completely just went of the grid in dsk management and therefore in windows aswell. It was there in uefi,but when I booted up again it was not in windows. So I did another reboot and then it came back in windows. I had to import the dynamic drive in order to get it back. So it worked for a day orso and this happens again. So I changed my sata cable and that didnt help, so I moved the sata cable to a different sata port and it worked.
> I have also installed new cable set for my corsair ax860i psu from cablemods,but this is a month ago and I dont think its the cables.I also updated to 3502 version.
> 
> Fast forward today and I get the same problem, I lost my series hdd again and I dont know what it could be.
> I guess it could be the hdd itself or the sata ports are failing on me somehow.
> 
> anyone got any advice besides doing a hdd test?


It might be a BIOS issue. replace the motherboard battery and see if that helps.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It might be a BIOS issue. replace the motherboard battery and see if that helps.


but ti doesnt only happen in bios tho...
you mean get a new cmos battery or just pick it out and have it out a few minutes and put it back in?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> but ti doesnt only happen in bios tho...
> you mean get a new cmos battery or just pick it out and have it out a few minutes and put it back in?


Replace the battery. if that does not work then the next step would be to clear the CMOS.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Replace the battery. if that does not work then the next step would be to clear the CMOS.


also thinking about going back to previous bios version aswell,but I will try with a new battery first.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> also thinking about going back to previous bios version aswell,but I will try with a new battery first.


Not sure if that's your solution. I'm using the most current BIOS with no issues. My system performance saw a massive improvement with benchmarks after the latest upgrade.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Not sure if that's your solution. I'm using the most current BIOS with no issues. My system performance saw a massive improvement with benchmarks after the latest upgrade.


It did for me too,but I thought it might help. I just need to find time to do it first.


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nez of WOE*
> 
> After years of computer experience, BIOS tinkering, partpicking, I even date back to 1984 with my first computer.
> 
> When it comes to overclocking, I havent' a damn clue. My last attempt to hit 4.1Ghz I shot up from 48 c to 83 c.
> 
> Not even the slightest clue. I've tried a lot on my own and to the point of it's a blurry mess of systematic trial and error attempting to eliminate problems. I'm down to running games in the lowest manually adjusted config files and still with 90+ fps it chugs. All games. Games aside, I'm still at my wits end. The assumption that I could just follow a video tutorial on YouTube is wrong. There are none with my Board or BIOS. They're all ROG for Deluxe. The WS is different. There are no guides for the WS. However similar they might be is to be ignored as it has never brought me to positive results.
> 
> Case ¦ Magnum M8A (discontinued)
> CPU ¦ Intel 5930K http://ark.intel.com/products/82931/Intel-Core-i7-5930K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz
> CPU Cooler ¦ Corsair h100i gtx http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
> MB ¦ Asus x99-E WS USB3.1 https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> GPU ¦ Asus ROG Poseidon GTX 980ti 6GB https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/
> RAM ¦ G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-3000 32GB (4x8GB) https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-32grk
> PSU ¦ Corsair AX1200i http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu
> Display ¦ Asus ROG Swift PG279Q 27" 2560x1440 165hz https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660
> OS ¦ Win10 64bit
> FAN ¦ 2x Noctua 140mm (PWM), 1x Noctua 120mm (PWM) http://noctua.at/en/nf-a14-pwm
> SSD ¦ [C] Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (firmware: EMT02B6Q) http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-850-evo-2-5-sata-iii-250gb-mz-75e250b-am/
> SSD ¦ [D] Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (firmware: EMT02B6Q) http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-850-evo-2-5-sata-iii-500gb-mz-75e500b-am/
> SSD ¦ [E] Intel 750 2.5" NVMe 500GB SSD - M.2 https://www.amazon.com/Intel-400GB-Solid-2-5-Inch-SSDPE2MW400G4R5/dp/B00VPK0LN0
> ^ Hyperkit ¦ https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/Hyper_Kit/
> 
> [peripherals]
> KB ¦ Mad Catz Strike (never buy one of these)
> Mouse ¦ Mad Catz MMO TE (never buy one of these)
> Headphones ¦ Mad Catz F.R.E.Q. 9 (never buy one of these)
> Mic ¦ Rode NT-USB http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt-usb (love it)
> Chair ¦ Herman Miller http://grshop.com/herman-miller-aeron-chair-build-your-own.html (you'll never buy another chair)
> 
> [software & drivers]
> GeForce GRD 381.89
> Samsung Magician 5
> GPUTweakII
> AI Suite 3 (not using, don't like it.)
> 
> Is there any OC guru out there with the same CPU and MB as me?


I am not a guru and not much of a gamer but I have a similar rig and have been building computers for myself for many years.
I have same CPU, MB, Memory, Boot drive is an Intel 750 pcie 1 TB and all case fans are Noctua's. My CPU in not UW but cooled by Noctua NH-D14

You don't need a manual for this board as all the information is on the 300+ pages of this thread. I do not update the BIOS if I find a stable one. Mine is dated 28/01/2016. jsutter71 is the guru for this board and has been using/playing with many of them since the first appeared. He like you does not use the ASUS AI Suite. However for a non guru I find the Suite very helpful. I use the fan xpert to setup all the Noctua PWM case fans then use "Dual Intelligent Processors 5" to boost the CPU. In my system I run it up to a modest 4.6GHz with temp under 80C under full stress. Try the DIP 5 if you haven't done so already and with the CPU UW it should perform better than mine.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nez of WOE*
> 
> After years of computer experience, BIOS tinkering, partpicking, I even date back to 1984 with my first computer.
> 
> When it comes to overclocking, I havent' a damn clue. My last attempt to hit 4.1Ghz I shot up from 48 c to 83 c.
> 
> Not even the slightest clue. I've tried a lot on my own and to the point of it's a blurry mess of systematic trial and error attempting to eliminate problems. I'm down to running games in the lowest manually adjusted config files and still with 90+ fps it chugs. All games. Games aside, I'm still at my wits end. The assumption that I could just follow a video tutorial on YouTube is wrong. There are none with my Board or BIOS. They're all ROG for Deluxe. The WS is different. There are no guides for the WS. However similar they might be is to be ignored as it has never brought me to positive results.
> 
> Case ¦ Magnum M8A (discontinued)
> CPU ¦ Intel 5930K http://ark.intel.com/products/82931/Intel-Core-i7-5930K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz
> CPU Cooler ¦ Corsair h100i gtx http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h100i-gtx-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler
> MB ¦ Asus x99-E WS USB3.1 https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Motherboards/X99E_WSUSB_31/
> GPU ¦ Asus ROG Poseidon GTX 980ti 6GB https://www.asus.com/ca-en/Graphics-Cards/POSEIDON-GTX980TI-P-6GD5/
> RAM ¦ G.Skill Ripjaws 4 DDR4-3000 32GB (4x8GB) https://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-32grk
> PSU ¦ Corsair AX1200i http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu
> Display ¦ Asus ROG Swift PG279Q 27" 2560x1440 165hz https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236660
> OS ¦ Win10 64bit
> FAN ¦ 2x Noctua 140mm (PWM), 1x Noctua 120mm (PWM) http://noctua.at/en/nf-a14-pwm
> SSD ¦ [C] Samsung 850 EVO 250GB (firmware: EMT02B6Q) http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-850-evo-2-5-sata-iii-250gb-mz-75e250b-am/
> SSD ¦ [D] Samsung 850 EVO 500GB (firmware: EMT02B6Q) http://www.samsung.com/us/computing/memory-storage/solid-state-drives/ssd-850-evo-2-5-sata-iii-500gb-mz-75e500b-am/
> SSD ¦ [E] Intel 750 2.5" NVMe 500GB SSD - M.2 https://www.amazon.com/Intel-400GB-Solid-2-5-Inch-SSDPE2MW400G4R5/dp/B00VPK0LN0
> ^ Hyperkit ¦ https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessory/Hyper_Kit/
> 
> [peripherals]
> KB ¦ Mad Catz Strike (never buy one of these)
> Mouse ¦ Mad Catz MMO TE (never buy one of these)
> Headphones ¦ Mad Catz F.R.E.Q. 9 (never buy one of these)
> Mic ¦ Rode NT-USB http://www.rode.com/microphones/nt-usb (love it)
> Chair ¦ Herman Miller http://grshop.com/herman-miller-aeron-chair-build-your-own.html (you'll never buy another chair)
> 
> [software & drivers]
> GeForce GRD 381.89
> Samsung Magician 5
> GPUTweakII
> AI Suite 3 (not using, don't like it.)
> 
> Is there any OC guru out there with the same CPU and MB as me?


Something is not right. A temp spike with modest overclocking is a good indicator that your CPU cooler is not working properly. I highly recommend downloading HWifo and using it to monitor your temps wile you figure things out. 80c is not uncommon if your in the process of benchmarking are stress testing your CPU though. Try not to push it beyond 90c. I have discovered the easiest way to get the best results is to sync your cores. Prior to my current CPU I had a 5930K which I had set at 4.7GHZ. At that speed my CPU never went beyond 65c. For the time being keep your voltage settings at auto. Before you do anything you absolutely must check out your CPU cooler. If I was you I would remove it and clean it entirely. Remove all the TIM. Reapply with a high quality paste and then reconnect your CPU block. Turn your system on and monitor those temps closely. I don't like AI suite because it wants to completely take over your settings risking stability. Once you verify your CPU cooler is functioning properly let me know and I would be happy to walk you through your settings so you don't fry your CPU.

Link to HWinfo
https://www.hwinfo.com/


----------



## Nez of WOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I am not a guru and not much of a gamer but I have a similar rig and have been building computers for myself for many years.
> I have same CPU, MB, Memory, Boot drive is an Intel 750 pcie 1 TB and all case fans are Noctua's. My CPU in not UW but cooled by Noctua NH-D14
> 
> You don't need a manual for this board as all the information is on the 300+ pages of this thread. I do not update the BIOS if I find a stable one. Mine is dated 28/01/2016. jsutter71 is the guru for this board and has been using/playing with many of them since the first appeared. He like you does not use the ASUS AI Suite. However for a non guru I find the Suite very helpful. I use the fan xpert to setup all the Noctua PWM case fans then use "Dual Intelligent Processors 5" to boost the CPU. In my system I run it up to a modest 4.6GHz with temp under 80C under full stress. Try the DIP 5 if you haven't done so already and with the CPU UW it should perform better than mine.


I keep trying. Idle drops as low as 51 c @ 3.0, but at 4.0 it hits 85 c and shuts down.

I'll keep tryin


----------



## Nez of WOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Something is not right. A temp spike with modest overclocking is a good indicator that your CPU cooler is not working properly. I highly recommend downloading HWifo and using it to monitor your temps wile you figure things out. 80c is not uncommon if your in the process of benchmarking are stress testing your CPU though. Try not to push it beyond 90c. I have discovered the easiest way to get the best results is to sync your cores. Prior to my current CPU I had a 5930K which I had set at 4.7GHZ. At that speed my CPU never went beyond 65c. For the time being keep your voltage settings at auto. Before you do anything you absolutely must check out your CPU cooler. If I was you I would remove it and clean it entirely. Remove all the TIM. Reapply with a high quality paste and then reconnect your CPU block. Turn your system on and monitor those temps closely. I don't like AI suite because it wants to completely take over your settings risking stability. Once you verify your CPU cooler is functioning properly let me know and I would be happy to walk you through your settings so you don't fry your CPU.
> 
> Link to HWinfo
> https://www.hwinfo.com/


I'll check out hwinfo.

This is my first watercooler, and while I don't think I couldn't handle repasting a CPU, I'm nervous to risk it myself. I shall return.


----------



## holdingxyz

Just received my Asus Ws and experiencing multiple problems ... Was wondering if anyone had these issues before i return it back to new egg... When i press start i get a black screen.. My corsair aoi cooler wont light up... everything else seems to light up on the board... Here are my specs...

5820k CPU

1080ti Ftw3

Evga supernova titanium 1600w t2

Samsung evo ssd

Corsair 16gb ddr4 , two sticks of 8gb.. 3000mhz

thanks


----------



## Nez of WOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holdingxyz*
> 
> Just received my Asus Ws and experiencing multiple problems ... Was wondering if anyone had these issues before i return it back to new egg... When i press start i get a black screen.. My corsair aoi cooler wont light up... everything else seems to light up on the board... Here are my specs...
> 
> 5820k CPU
> 
> 1080ti Ftw3
> 
> Evga supernova titanium 1600w t2
> 
> Samsung evo ssd
> 
> Corsair 16gb ddr4 , two sticks of 8gb.. 3000mhz
> 
> thanks


I've had issues. That issue I haven't had.

I'm less the guru some of these others are but as a novice, I'd first suggest verifying ram slots and seating.

Corsair light won't light up? It should even if the PC is off. If you've got extra cables for your PSU try another. Also, doublecheck your PSU is connected to the right places on your board.

In 3 hours I'll be home. I'll try to upload some pics of locations of what I've got plugged in to my board. It may help.

Again, I'm a novice and it's my birthday. Please don't yell at me.








- Nez


----------



## Nez of WOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holdingxyz*
> 
> Just received my Asus Ws and experiencing multiple problems ... Was wondering if anyone had these issues before i return it back to new egg... When i press start i get a black screen.. My corsair aoi cooler wont light up... everything else seems to light up on the board... Here are my specs...
> 
> 5820k CPU
> 
> 1080ti Ftw3
> 
> Evga supernova titanium 1600w t2
> 
> Samsung evo ssd
> 
> Corsair 16gb ddr4 , two sticks of 8gb.. 3000mhz
> 
> thanks


Don't mind the dust.



http://imgur.com/a20MX


----------



## Jez(UK)

I've had my X99-E WS mobo for well over a year, it took a long time to iron out a lot of the issues I had with it but there remains one....

I cannot seem to use all of my USB ports.

If I try, the computer has issue with booting and then it seems to get its knickers in a twist, until I reboot and restart at least half a dozen times.

I have a plenty powerful PSU (1500w), and no where near am I using that much power anyway.

Is anyone else having using all USB port issues ?


----------



## Balmofawezz

Hi guys ,

I have this board working fine with 7 gpus , but would like to know how to configure it in linux(ubuntu) directly to have all gpus slots working without using windows . cause when i try boot with linux only 4 cards showing even when updating the drivers (amdgpu-pro) still showing 4 , by using windows i did use DDU to do a full clean for driver so i can have a clean driver install and it worked fine by this this way (of course enabling 4g decoding and change from 16x to 8x for VGA slots ) .

but how the hell to make this board showing all gpu cards using linux (ubuntu distro) ?








thank you all ASUS X99-E WS gladiators


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jez(UK)*
> 
> I've had my X99-E WS mobo for well over a year, it took a long time to iron out a lot of the issues I had with it but there remains one....
> 
> I cannot seem to use all of my USB ports.
> 
> If I try, the computer has issue with booting and then it seems to get its knickers in a twist, until I reboot and restart at least half a dozen times.
> 
> I have a plenty powerful PSU (1500w), and no where near am I using that much power anyway.
> 
> Is anyone else having using all USB port issues ?


I have this issue as well, three of my four front USB ports don't work well or at all, and one or two on the rear act up occasionally.. Not sure what's up with that and the board is rock solid otherwise.. not sure if I want to RMA it.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balmofawezz*
> 
> Hi guys ,
> 
> I have this board working fine with 7 gpus , but would like to know how to configure it in linux(ubuntu) directly to have all gpus slots working without using windows . cause when i try boot with linux only 4 cards showing even when updating the drivers (amdgpu-pro) still showing 4 , by using windows i did use DDU to do a full clean for driver so i can have a clean driver install and it worked fine by this this way (of course enabling 4g decoding and change from 16x to 8x for VGA slots ) .
> 
> but how the hell to make this board showing all gpu cards using linux (ubuntu distro) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all ASUS X99-E WS gladiators


Not sure what your intending to do with all those GPU's in Linux, but maybe look into the unRAID software by LimeTech. I'm going to be purchasing it soon.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> I have this issue as well, three of my four front USB ports don't work well or at all, and one or two on the rear act up occasionally.. Not sure what's up with that and the board is rock solid otherwise.. not sure if I want to RMA it.


Try this, guys: In the UEFI, go to Advanced --> USB Configuration, and set Intel xHCI Mode = Enabled and xHCI Hand-Off = Enabled. That fixed it for me.


----------



## jsutter71

*I know I Brought this up a while ago but it's finally coming..As Kenny would say "WOOHOO" NVMe "HARDWARE RAID" is on it's way, and best of all the Asus WS boards are Supported. The million dollar question which is no where to be found on their site to include the user manual which I have read through is??? Is it bootable???? Their are ways to make it that way however I prefer installing Windows directly from the BIOS*























*http://www.highpoint-tech.com/USA_new/CS-product_nvme.htm
*


----------



## sand74

Here the answer from Highpoint, a half year ago:

Thanks for sharing.

To answer your questions, RR3840A is not a Hardware RAID controller and we plan not to support bootable because there requires specific Motherboard BIOS support.
We target 2nd half of 2017 will market our first standard NVMe RAID controller. Pricing will be available when product is ready to be ship.

Highpoint built the cards with a PLX switch... It takes 4x pcie x4 and switch it together to 1x pcie x16...
The rest is per software and GUI a software-raid... like the discmanager in windows...

best regards


----------



## enkrypt3d

Hey guys just ordered this board with the USB 3.1 version... wondering if the onboard RAID is any good? I currently have a EVGA x99 Classified and the on board raid is terribly slow for writes... I have 4 x 4TB in RAID5 and writes are roughly 10MB/s on this board... wondering if a real hardware raid card would improve things? Any thoughts?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> Hey guys just ordered this board with the USB 3.1 version... wondering if the onboard RAID is any good? I currently have a EVGA x99 Classified and the on board raid is terribly slow for writes... I have 4 x 4TB in RAID5 and writes are roughly 10MB/s on this board... wondering if a real hardware raid card would improve things? Any thoughts?


Running two arrays. A 4 disk 8TB RAID 10 array and a 2 disk 12TB RAID 0 array. Here are my results.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Running two arrays. A 4 disk 8TB RAID 10 array and a 2 disk 12TB RAID 0 array. Here are my results.


Very nice! Are those with your NVME in windows raid? What raid card are you using for the 12TB array? On board? (might help if I read the drives under the benchmarks lol)

Not sure if i'm going to need to rebuild my array moving from the EVGA x99 on board raid to the asus? any thoughts?


----------



## Balmofawezz

Hi guys ,

the problem is that i cant see the gpus in post screen via BIOS i did enable the 4g decoding and even turn the bandwidth to x8 but only 2 cards showing in BIOS slot 1 and slot 7 . but when i turn pc on i can see 4 cards slot 1, 3,5,7 only working so slot 2,4,6 nothing is shown .

How to fix that ?

thank you all .


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> Very nice! Are those with your NVME in windows raid? What raid card are you using for the 12TB array? On board? (might help if I read the drives under the benchmarks lol)
> 
> Not sure if i'm going to need to rebuild my array moving from the EVGA x99 on board raid to the asus? any thoughts?


Yes with using Window RAID for the SM951's. For the RAID 10 array I'm using 4 SATA slots 6G_1 through 6G_4. For the RAID 0 array I'm using 2 SATA slots 6G_5 and 6G_6. Those 6 slots are the max allowable configuration for IRST. I'm using the latest RST driver version 14.8.16.1063 I also experimented with a program called primocache which allows you to configure additional memory and or SSD's for caching. The benchmarks are comparable to RAM drives but I'm not sold on real world usage yet since I haven't tested it enough.




Primocache benchmarks


----------



## enkrypt3d

very nice - is the on board m.2 pcie 3.0 4x or 2.0 4x? I have 2 add in cards that pass thru the m.2 connection into the pcie 3.0 slot just in case...


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> very nice - is the on board m.2 pcie 3.0 4x or 2.0 4x? I have 2 add in cards that pass thru the m.2 connection into the pcie 3.0 slot just in case...


It's PCIe 3 x4.


----------



## meson1

Morning folks.

This board has a T-SENSOR header for connecting a temperature sensor. What watercooling loop water temperature sensors is this known to be compatible with please?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Ok so got the board installed - the system wont boot on my m.2 with any other drives installed. As soon as I plug in my raid array and enable raid, it wont boot beyond the BIOS. I'm on the latest version. I also cannot enable XMP or it says "Overclock failed" even tho I'm not trying to OC....... Any thoughts? Right now it boots fine if the m.2 is the only drive installed... really annoying...... thx!


----------



## enkrypt3d

After trial and error I finally got it up and running...... had to disable SATA & NET boot in the CSM options.... how do I save my bios settings to a USB drive?


----------



## enkrypt3d

Ok I've really run into a show stopper here... I deleted my array using Intel RST (huge mistake) and now I'm unable to boot into the RAID BIOS... it doesn't even prompt to do CTRL+I even if I spam the crap out of it... also the Intel RST util does not have a friggen "CREATE" button like it says it should in the help manual. I'm on the latest bios and latest Intel RST. PLEASE HELP........ thanks


----------



## enkrypt3d

Finally was able to recreate the array (I had the boot selection set to ignore in CSM) but now it shows me this in IRST?!?


Please advise


----------



## enkrypt3d

I think i figured out the issue... had to disable secure boot and set OS to "other OS" and have the CSM setting for SATA set to Legacy only so the Option ROM would POST...... ugh what an ordeal......


----------



## enkrypt3d

Anytime I change anything (add remove hard drives etc), it takes about 8-10 reboots fiddling with the bios to get the Samsung 950 Pro to boot! can someone tell me what Im doing wrong? Please anyone? Is this forum dead or what?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> Anytime I change anything (add remove hard drives etc), it takes about 8-10 reboots fiddling with the bios to get the Samsung 950 Pro to boot! can someone tell me what Im doing wrong? Please anyone? Is this forum dead or what?


Well X299 probably released next week so X99 dead unless X299 no good.

Plenty re 950 pro in this thread. Suggest you start at post #2201


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Well X299 probably released next week so X99 dead unless X299 no good.
> 
> Plenty re 950 pro in this thread. Suggest you start at post #2201


lol not replacing my cpu & motherboard are u joking? x99 isn't the problem.


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

I have been trying to rebuild/update my rendering workstation and run into two dead or dying 3.1 boards. I would appreciate any help offered...as long as it's not as snippy as "X99 is dead" or the ASUS tech stating that the memory was the problem (Corsair's site even suggested this kit).

Here is what I have encountered to date with two ASUS X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards: neither would boot just to test basic components (5960X, Corsair's CMK*64*GX4M8A2133C13 memory, EVGA's 1080 Ti SC and Alpha Cool's Eisbaer 280 in p/p). I tested the PSU [1500AXi] and it powered my X79 testing system just fine, but the board didn't even power up with the known working 1200AX. The cooler and fans along with the GPU were tested; all tested fine. Since I do not have another X99 board, I cannot test the CPU or memory...which the young man suggested were causing the problem before he abruptly ended the chat without a RMA.

Was hoping this was the last build for me, I'm getting a long in the tooth (63-y-o) for another.







Please, help so I can finish.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> I have been trying to rebuild/update my rendering workstation and run into two dead or dying 3.1 boards. I would appreciate any help offered...as long as it's not as snippy as "X99 is dead" or the ASUS tech stating that the memory was the problem (Corsair's site even suggested this kit).
> 
> Here is what I have encountered to date with two ASUS X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards: neither would boot just to test basic components (5960X, Corsair's CMK*64*GX4M8A2133C13 memory, EVGA's 1080 Ti SC and Alpha Cool's Eisbaer 280 in p/p). I tested the PSU [1500AXi] and it powered my X79 testing system just fine, but the board didn't even power up with the known working 1200AX. The cooler and fans along with the GPU were tested; all tested fine. Since I do not have another X99 board, I cannot test the CPU or memory...which the young man suggested were causing the problem before he abruptly ended the chat without a RMA.
> 
> Was hoping this was the last build for me, I'm getting a long in the tooth (63-y-o) for another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, help so I can finish.


Have you tried reflashing the bios? Try it with the fast flash feature to see if that helps.... also are all 4 power connections secure? There is one just above the GPU slot and 2 x 4pin power plugs above the CPU + the 24 pin power plug..... If all else fails I have an evga x99 classified brand new i can sell u


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> I have been trying to rebuild/update my rendering workstation and run into two dead or dying 3.1 boards. I would appreciate any help offered...as long as it's not as snippy as "X99 is dead" or the ASUS tech stating that the memory was the problem (Corsair's site even suggested this kit).
> 
> Here is what I have encountered to date with two ASUS X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards: neither would boot just to test basic components (5960X, Corsair's CMK*64*GX4M8A2133C13 memory, EVGA's 1080 Ti SC and Alpha Cool's Eisbaer 280 in p/p). I tested the PSU [1500AXi] and it powered my X79 testing system just fine, but the board didn't even power up with the known working 1200AX. The cooler and fans along with the GPU were tested; all tested fine. Since I do not have another X99 board, I cannot test the CPU or memory...which the young man suggested were causing the problem before he abruptly ended the chat without a RMA.
> 
> Was hoping this was the last build for me, I'm getting a long in the tooth (63-y-o) for another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, help so I can finish.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried reflashing the bios? Try it with the fast flash feature to see if that helps.... also are all 4 power connections secure? There is one just above the GPU slot and 2 x 4pin power plugs above the CPU + the 24 pin power plug..... If all else fails I have an evga x99 classified brand new i can sell u
Click to expand...

LOL...first, can't "reflash" Bios since it won't power up...no lights, error code, nada. Second, yes, the 2X8 power connectors are/were connected and secured--actually, tried two different pairs and lastly, since I'm only running one (1) GPU it's not necessary to connect the 4-pin power connect above the GPU slots. Oh, I've been building systems since the early 90s, just wanted to get one last upgrade before MS makes me go to 10...not doing it!


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> LOL...first, can't "reflash" Bios since it won't power up...no lights, error code, nada. Second, yes, the 2X8 power connectors are/were connected and secured--actually, tried two different pairs and lastly, since I'm only running one (1) GPU it's not necessary to connect the 4-pin power connect above the GPU slots. Oh, I've been building systems since the early 90s, just wanted to get one last upgrade before MS makes me go to 10...not doing it!


So have I... 25 years and counting. Plug in all the power plugs just to be sure. Also look up how to do the Asus ez flash. It does not require the board to boot up. I did this without my cpu installed even. Imagine that!


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

You're correct, don't need CPU to flash...but you do need power!!!! That's the problem, there is *NO power* getting to the board. The board does not power up so I can test the bare components like all the other systems I've put together.


----------



## enkrypt3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> LOL...first, can't "reflash" Bios since it won't power up...no lights, error code, nada. Second, yes, the 2X8 power connectors are/were connected and secured--actually, tried two different pairs and lastly, since I'm only running one (1) GPU it's not necessary to connect the 4-pin power connect above the GPU slots. Oh, I've been building systems since the early 90s, just wanted to get one last upgrade before MS makes me go to 10...not doing it!


So have I... 25 years and counting. Plug in all the power plugs just to be sure. Also look up how to do the Asus ez flash. It does not require the board to boot up. I did this without my cpu insya
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> You're correct, don't need CPU to flash...but you do need power!!!! That's the problem, there is *NO power* getting to the board. The board does not power up so I can test the bare components like all the other systems I've put together.


have you tried plugging in ALL of the power connections? I have not read anywhere that the one above the GPU is only for multi-GPU systems... why not give it a shot? Otherwise keep hammering asus for an RMA if all else fails.... call them! dont chat.


----------



## angelgraves13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkrypt3d*
> 
> Anytime I change anything (add remove hard drives etc), it takes about 8-10 reboots fiddling with the bios to get the Samsung 950 Pro to boot! can someone tell me what Im doing wrong? Please anyone? Is this forum dead or what?


Make sure your only boot device is Windows Secure Boot UEFI and disable CSM boot. You have no need to boot from non UEFI drives.

I had to format my 950 Pro and install under UEFI to get it working right after, so be warned that if it requires legacy boot that it may not work right.


----------



## Fraggy

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> You're correct, don't need CPU to flash...but you do need power!!!! That's the problem, there is *NO power* getting to the board. The board does not power up so I can test the bare components like all the other systems I've put together.


This might seem really obvious, but: there is a power on/off switch near the lower edge of the board. Also, have you tested the PSU on another system?


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Hi Fraggy,

Yeah, I know about the power button...that's how I do initial testing of basic components...nothing is in the case yet. And yes, I tried my Corsair 1200 power supply, and no joy there either. Will call ASUS today...just been busy with other things until now. Thanks for responding







...glad folks are "still" reading and participating on this site, you know, since the X99 is dead


----------



## fat132kg

Hi everyone!
I have a problem after repair.
Could someone take a high resolution picture opposite to Nuvoton nct6791d (near "Crystal sound 2").

I need this place:
 

What is the initial location of the capacitor and resistor?
Which 3-pin component was in place of the middle arrow?


----------



## zlpw0ker

So I went through the manuel last evening and I found a 2pin connector that can give out measurements in temp on the mb. Have anyone else here bought this? or know what its called/where to buy it?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So I went through the manuel last evening and I found a 2pin connector that can give out measurements in temp on the mb. Have anyone else here bought this? or know what its called/where to buy it?


I use that connector. A 2 pin thermometer (thermistor) 40 cents. Just tape it anywhere in the case you want a measurement. The reading will appear in most software and in the BIOS Interface.

http://www.robotdigg.com/product/188/2pin-1M-Long-Thermistor-Cables-w/-Dupont-Connector


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> I use that connector. A 2 pin thermometer (thermistor) 40 cents. Just tape it anywhere in the case you want a measurement. The reading will appear in most software and in the BIOS Interface.
> 
> http://www.robotdigg.com/product/188/2pin-1M-Long-Thermistor-Cables-w/-Dupont-Connector


So it gives a very specific measurement reading where the end is pointing?
I thought by connecting it,it would give me a collection of reading from places on the mb,except those sensors on this mobo.
I dont live in the US so I dont know how to get except for importing which could get expensive for 0.40 cent cable w/measurements.
Does it have to be soldered?


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> So it gives a very specific measurement reading where the end is pointing?
> I thought by connecting it,it would give me a collection of reading from places on the mb,except those sensors on this mobo.
> I dont live in the US so I dont know how to get except for importing which could get expensive for 0.40 cent cable w/measurements.
> Does it have to be soldered?


You will notice that I live in Australia. I got mine from China (Aliexpress - Free Postage). You just plug it in and put the thermistor (the last 2 cm at the end ) where you want a reading inside your case. I tape mine in position with a bit of gaffer tape.


----------



## Poppapete

Just reading an article by jj about the ASUS fan extension card which says CHA 1 and 2 respond to GPU slot temperature. He does not say which Asus MB's. The X99-E WS has 4 CHA fan headers and I have tried to find out what temp they respond too with no luck! Does anyone here have the answer?

EDIT: Maybe the temp is at the header so if a header is beside a slot then jj is saying it is controlled by the slot temp.!!!


----------



## hodor

need some help overclocking my system. mostly do a lot of adobe work (photoshop, after effects, premeire pro) and want to get some more performance out my system.

x99-e ws/usb 3.1 (just put latest firmware on it,3505 i think)
5960x
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 64GB F4-3000C15Q-64GVR
noctua d15
zotac 980ti amp extreme

everything is running at stock right now and has been for a while. looking for fairly easy way to get decent bump and not sacrifice too much reliability. most people with this cpu can easily get 4.0 to 4.2 ghz with no issues?

was a big overclocker back in the day but i dont understand really how and what to adjust anymore. is there a program i can install like the old ai suite that i can use to o/c? though ive read dont use the ai suite anymore to o/c.

or is there just a few adjustments in bios that can get me what i want? though i would need to be told what exactly to adjust and what to b/c this bios is definitely not like the bios's from 10-15 years ago that i remember.

TIA


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hodor*
> 
> need some help overclocking my system. mostly do a lot of adobe work (photoshop, after effects, premeire pro) and want to get some more performance out my system.
> 
> x99-e ws/usb 3.1 (just put latest firmware on it,3505 i think)
> 5960x
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 64GB F4-3000C15Q-64GVR
> noctua d15
> zotac 980ti amp extreme
> 
> everything is running at stock right now and has been for a while. looking for fairly easy way to get decent bump and not sacrifice too much reliability. most people with this cpu can easily get 4.0 to 4.2 ghz with no issues?
> 
> was a big overclocker back in the day but i dont understand really how and what to adjust anymore. is there a program i can install like the old ai suite that i can use to o/c? though ive read dont use the ai suite anymore to o/c.
> 
> or is there just a few adjustments in bios that can get me what i want? though i would need to be told what exactly to adjust and what to b/c this bios is definitely not like the bios's from 10-15 years ago that i remember.
> 
> TIA


Should be easy enough. I do not overclock through AI Suite. All my settings are directly through the BIOS. I don't have your CPU nor the same cooling so your settings would be entirely different. The fastest and easiest way would be to follow these steps.
1. Enter BIOS and sync your cores.
2. Increase your Core Multiplier by 10-20%
3. Save settings and reboot
4. stress test your system to verify your stability.
5. repeat the process until satisfied.

My settings.


----------



## ntsarb

Hi,

When I use Intel's Extreme Tuning Utility (XTU) on my Asus X99-e ws with an i7-6850K, the values of Core TDP and package TDP are fixed to 0W and 1W. These are clearly wrong.

Update : same issue with 5820k cpu on same mobo.

Firmware is version 3502 (currently the latest).

Anyone else who has experienced this issue? If you have the same motherboard and UEFI version, can you please check these values in Intel's XTU and let me know?

Kind regards


----------



## MarioBag

Dear members of "ASUS X99-E WS Owner's thread"

My motherboard gets stuck in a reset loop if I try to set up a 4th gpu .

I currently have (working configuration):

2 Radeon pro Duo (PciLanes 1 and 3) and 1 Nvidia Titan X Maxwell (Pci lane 5). If I try to set up a second Titan X Maxwell in PCI Lane 7 the computer wont boot (not even to post).

I already check and, individually, all the pci lanes works fine. In addition, all the cards are working without problem (I tried one by one card in each of the 7th pci slots). I am sure it is not a gpu or pci slot problem.

I am running a dual psu system. One corsair AX1500i (*main*) to power the motherboard and the 2 radeon pro duo and a corsair Ax860i*secondary) to power the Nvidia Titan X.
I am using an Intel Xeon E5-1650 v3.

I already installed the latest BIOS 3502 to see if that solves the problem, but the problem persist. I also tried clearing the CMOS and checking the memory with MemOK. The 6 pin connector on top of the pci slot 1 is connected to the *main* power supply. I really don't know what else to do. The worst part is that I've use the same motherboard in a multi gpu system in the past. I managed to run without problem two titan x, 2 quadro 2000 and one gtx 780 (all running at the same time with 1 psu).

Does anybody in this forum knows how can I solve this problem?

Thanks you in advance for your time,
All the best
Mario

If helps, this is the post from Q-Logger
_Power ON
0000:01
0CFF:01
0C19:BD
0CA9:01
0CA3:01
0CA7:02
0CAA:01
0CAB:01
0CAF:01
0C2F:FF
0CB0:FF
0CB1:14 Pre-memory CPU initialization (CPU module specific)
0CAF:--
RESET
0000:FF Reserved for future AMI error codes
0002:51_
Quote:


> Memory initialization error. Invalid memory type or incompatible memory Sp


<- This post code also appears without the 4th gpu installed,
0003:33 CPU post-memory initialization
0006:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0004:4D OEM post memory initialization codes
0C11:0D Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0C16:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0C17:18 Pre-memory System Agent initialization is started
0C18:0D Reserved for future AMI SEC error codes
0C23:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0C27:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0C28:15 Pre-memory System Agent initialization is started
0C29:02 microcode
0C25:FF Reserved for future AMI error codes
0C26:B6 Clean-up of NVRAM
0C2A:35 CPU post-memory initialization
0CEB:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CE0:11 Pre-memory CPU initialization is started
0C40:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0C41:89 OEM DXE initialization codes
0C19:FF Reserved for future AMI error codes
0CA1:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CA3:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CA7:02 AP initialization before microcode loading
0CA9:02 AP initialization before microcode loading
0CA7:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CA8:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CAA:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CAE:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CAF:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0C2F:7E Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
0CB0:FF Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
0CB1:A1 A1 - IDE Reset
0CB4:03 System Agent initialization before microcode loading
0CB3:39 Post-Memory System Agent initialization (System Agent module specific)
0CB6:A2 A2 - IDE Detect
0CB7:09 PCH initialization after microcode loading
0CB9:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CBA:FF Reserved for future AMI DXE codes
0CB7:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CBB:03 System Agent initialization before microcode loading
0CBC:01 Power on. Reset type detection (soft/hard)
0CBF:11 Pre-memory CPU initialization is started
0CAF:--
RESET


----------



## MarioBag

Dear Members of the forum

I just found the solution. I just needed to enable "Above 4g decoding" . Now the computer works and is using all the 4 gpus without any problem.

Once again thanks you for your time.
All the best.
Mario


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarioBag*
> 
> Dear Members of the forum
> 
> I just found the solution. I just needed to enable "Above 4g decoding" . Now the computer works and is using all the 4 gpus without any problem.
> 
> Once again thanks you for your time.
> All the best.
> Mario


That's what happens. You wrestle for problem for a week and in desperation go to the forums and describe it in great detail and "bingo" it all becomes clear.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Replace the battery. if that does not work then the next step would be to clear the CMOS.


sorry its taken so long,but I have no done alot of ts regarding my hdd's. I have bought a new cmos battery and im now going to clear the cmos.
You want me to hold in the clear cmos buttuon on my mobo or just take remove and insert the newly bought cmos battery?

You have any other ts steps I can try after this?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> sorry its taken so long,but I have no done alot of ts regarding my hdd's. I have bought a new cmos battery and im now going to clear the cmos.
> You want me to hold in the clear cmos buttuon on my mobo or just take remove and insert the newly bought cmos battery?
> 
> You have any other ts steps I can try after this?


Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been spending as much time on the forums lately. Other hobbies and obligations. As far as the CMOS is concerned I would replace the battery then reset. Afterwards if your problems persists we can go from their. Good luck.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. I haven't been spending as much time on the forums lately. Other hobbies and obligations. As far as the CMOS is concerned I would replace the battery then reset. Afterwards if your problems persists we can go from their. Good luck.


I havent actually resetted cmos before? is it just to press on it once and then let go?
it says in manual to only use clear cmos button if you do overclocking.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I havent actually resetted cmos before? is it just to press on it once and then let go?
> it says in manual to only use clear cmos button if you do overclocking.


Just press it in for a couple seconds then release


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Just press it in for a couple seconds then release


I have resetted the cmos - the hdd's still vanishes in windows after a series of coldboot/hotboot and reboots.
I also forgot to mention this, but in the same perod as when my hdd's dissapeared my corsair h100i v2 cpu cooler also vanished in device manager and in the Corsair Link sw. This resulted in my cpu temp. increased rapidly and up to 95c within 15min of normal windows use/having 1 game running in windowed mode.

My initial thought was that my mobo was either undervolting or overvolting through the VRM somehow
I have also enabled the EPU switch and Dr.Power from long time ago before anything ever happened, I doubt this is caused by me turning on these features.

I'm at loss of what my next TS steps will be tho,but I thank you for any help toward resolving this issue and in hope that if someone else encounters this problem that it will help them ts this kind of issue.


----------



## Nez of WOE

*Looking for BIOS critique.*

I think I posted in the wrong forum. The post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1633198/optimal-bios-settings-x99-e-ws-3-1usb

Here is it's entire content.

Lesson learned: Always buy a mainstream board. Try searching for X99-E WS BIOS in google, youtube, or anywhere else and you'll see what I mean. Even if you find something labelled X99-E WS you'll be forwarded to something else, something unfamiliar, something that doesn't match. The following is what I believe is the correct choices for settings and I'm presenting them here in hopes of being proven right, AND proven wrong. You'll note that there's not much listed for DRAM

Hardware
i7 5930K 3.5GHz (hex core) @ 4.4GHz O.C.
Corsair Hydro h100i CPU cooler
Asus x99-e WS 3.1USB
32GB DDR4-3000 G.Skill
Corsair ax1200i PSU
Asus NVidia GTX 980 Ti 6GB Platinum air/water hybrid Poseidon
Swiftech 240x
(dedicated for recording) Intel 750 NVMe m.2 SSD on Asus Hyperkit,
(data drive) Samsung 850 EVO 500GB SSD (speedboost via Samsung Magician)
(OS) Samsung 850 EVO 200GB SSD
Win10 64 pro
Asus ROG Swift PG279q 27" 2560 x 1440 native

BIOS

MAIN

BIOS INFORMATION
BIOS Version: 3502
Build Date: 03/09/2017
PCH Stepping: 5/C2
EC1 Version MBEC-X99-0427
EC2 Version: RGE2-X99-0206
ME Version: 9.1.37.1002

CPU Information
Intel® Core™ i7-5930K CPU @ 3.50GHz
Speed: 4400 MHz

Memory Information
Total Memory: 32768 MB
Memory Frequency: 2667 MHz
System Language: English
System Date: 06/14/2017
System Time: 14:54:22
Access Level: Administrator
Security: *

Ai TWEAKER

Target CPU Turbo-Mode Frequency: 4400MHz
Target DRAM Frequency: 2666MHz
Target Cache Frequency: 3000MHz
Target DMI/PEG Frequency: 100MHz
Ai Overclock Turner: [XMP]
XMP: [XMP DDR4-3000 15-16-16-35-1.35V]
CPU Strap: [Auto]
PLL Selection: [Auto]
Filter PLL: [Auto]
BCLK Frequency: [100.0]
Initial BCLK Frequency: [Auto]
Asus MultiCore Enhancement: [Disabled]
CPU Core Ratio: [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [44]
2-Core Ratio Limit [44]
3-Core Ratio Limit [44]
4-Core Ratio Limit [44]
5-Core Ratio Limit [44]
6-Core Ratio Limit [44]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio: [Auto]
Max. CPU Cache Ratio: [Auto]
Internal PLL Overvoltage: [Disabled]
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio: [100:133]
DRAM Frequency: [DDR4-2666MHz]
TPU: [Keep Current Settings]
EPU Power Saving Mode: [Disabled]

DRAM Timing Control

all set to [Auto]
[1T]

DRAM SPD Write: [Disabled]

External Digi+ Power Control

CPU Load-line Calibration: [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Power Phase Control: [Extreme]
CPU Power Duty Control: [Extreme]
CPU Current Capability: [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control: [115]
DRAM Current Capability(CHA, CHB): [100%]
DRAM Current Capability(CHC, CHD): [100%]
DRAM Switching Frequency(CHA, CHB): [Auto]
DRAM Switching Frequency(CHC, CHD): [Auto]
DRAM Power Phase Control(CHA, CHB): [Extreme]
DRAM Power Phase Control(CHC, CHD): [Extreme]

Internal CPU Power Management

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: [Disabled]
Turbo Mode: [Enabled]
Long Duration Package Power Limit: [Auto]
Package Power Time Window: [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit: [Auto]
CPU Integrated VR Current Limit: [Auto]
CPU Integrated VR Fault Management: [Disabled]
CPU Integrated VR Efficiency Management: [Auto]

Tweaker's Paradise

Haswell-E SFR Adjust: [Enabled]
CPU Input Voltage at Power On: [Auto]
CPU Input Eventual Voltage: [Auto]

Extreme Over-voltage: [Disabled]
Fully Manual Mode: [Disabled]
CPU Core Voltage |1.296V| [Auto]
CPU Cache Voltage |0.931V| [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage Offset Mode Sign |1.144V| [+]
CPU System Agent Voltage Offset [Auto]
CPU SVID Support: [Auto]
CPU Input Voltage |1.920V| [Auto]
DRAM SVID Support: [Auto]
DRAM Voltage(CHA, CHB) |1.356V| [Auto]
DRAM Voltage(CHC, CHD) |1.346V| [Auto]
PCH Core Voltage |1.053| [Auto]
PCH I/O Voltage |1.493V| [Auto]
VCCIO CPU 1.05V Voltage |1.250V| [Auto]
VCCIO PCH 1.05V Voltage |1.050V| [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage(CHA, CHB) |0.675V| [Auto]
VTTDDR Voltage(CHC, CHD) |0.675V| [Auto]
PLL Termination Voltage [Auto]
PLL Reference Offset Mode Sign [+]
PLL Reference Offset Value [Auto]
CPU Spread Spectrum [Disabled]

ADVANCED

CPU CONFIGURATION
Hyper-Threading [ALL]: [Disabled]
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: [Disabled]
Limit CPUID Maximum: [Disabled]
Execute Disable Bit: [Disabled]
Intel Virtualization Technology: [Disabled]
Hardware Prefetcher: [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetcher: [Enabled]
Boot Performance Mode: [Max Performance]
Maximum CPU Core Temperature: [Auto]

ACTIVE PROCESSOR CORES
Active Processor Core 0: [Enabled]
Active Processor Core 1: [Enabled]
Active Processor Core 2: [Enabled]
Active Processor Core 3: [Enabled]
Active Processor Core 4: [Enabled]
Active Processor Core 5: [Enabled]

CPU POWER MANAGEMENT CONFIGURATION
Enhanced Intel Technology [Disabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
CPU C-States [Disabled]

PCH CONFIGURATION
PCH EXPRESS CONFIGURATION
PCIe Speed: [Gen2]

PCH STORAGE CONFIGURATION
Hyper kit Mode: [Enabled]
STATEXPRESS SRIS Support: [Auto]
S.M.A.R.T. Status Check: [On]
SATA Controller 1 Mode Selection: [AHCI]
Support Aggressive Link Power Management: [Disabled]


----------



## mattsimis

Ive been jumping around this thread for 30min now.. its just too damn long! My question is:
*- Have we confirmed how many single slot graphics cards it supports* (and ideally the max wattage per card supported)?

thanks!


----------



## Poppapete

And the answer is:

7

The thick lines are x16 and the thin lines are X8

Discussion 2 years ago re cards and power. Try looking around post #1622 in this thread.


----------



## zlpw0ker

anyone can recommend me a 10gbe rj45 nic for this mobo?
single and dual for win10 and esxi


----------



## johnsonjp34

I have 4 WX 5100 single slot Radeon Pro cards and 2 GTX 1070s. I can only get 5 cards to work. Any 6th card I add it just loops during the POST.

All of the slots are working individually. All of the cards are working individually. If I remove any of 6 from any slot it works fine. Im using a 5820k. The manual says even with that config I can still use 7 cards. Why will 5 but not 6 work? The code shows PCI Enumeration (94) or PCI Request Resources (95) if the loop stops.


----------



## 414347

Hey Everyone,

I have the 10G model, its virtually the same board as the 3.1 USB but there is not much going on there so I'm hoping someone clever can help me out here please.

Guys I'm losing my marbles, I'm puling my hair off trying to figure out for days why my third Titan Black not showing In BIOS in PCIE_5, basically the SLI is not working and that also shows on the board SLI switch indicator, its orange instead green

All PCIe's are working fine I plugged my DP cable to the 5th slot (3rd GPU) that is not showing in BIOS and it works, Tested all 3 GPUs and they are working just fine.

I'm on latest BIOS I even downgraded to earlier version, no difference, I changed setting in BIOS to GEN 3,2 and than 1 with no difference, enabled 4G decoding no difference.

Anyone have any clue what might be cause of this, please


----------



## MysteryGuy

Hi;

I have an Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1 motherboard with a Xeon E5-1650 v4 CPU.

I've been trying to run a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 512 GB drive in an adapter card in a PCIe slot (to keep it cool). I was wondering if this works o.k. for other WS/USB 3.1 owners.

When I put the 950 Pro in an Angelbird PX1 PCIe card, this generally seems to work.

But, I get occasional issues with an intermittent system 'stall' while accessing the drive (under Windows 7 Pro 64-bit/ CSM legacy boot).

When this happens, it appears that the Samsung 2.2 driver generates an event 129 from source 'secnvme' saying that a 'reset to device,
Device\Raidport4' was issued. The whole system will stall for about 30 seconds, and then resume working (until the next 129).

As best as I can tell, this is the device driver resetting the drive.

I eventually figured out that I could make this happen more frequently if I used the 'AIDA64' disk benchmark test to perform a 'linear read' of the device, especially when the system is cooler after starting it after its been off a while.

I tried the card in slots 4, 5, 6, and 7 without any obvious difference. I also tried an Aquacomputer KryoM.2 card (to see if the PX1 card was bad) with the same results.

I then tried a brand new Samsung 960 Pro 512 GB in the PX1 card, with the same results.

So far, if I put the 950 Pro in the motherboards M.2 slot (where it runs much hotter), I haven't seen these 129s.

So, does anyone run a 950 Pro or 960 Pro in a PCIe adapter card on this motherboard? If so, does it work without issue for you?

I also noticed that if I go into the BIOS for the System Agent NB PCIe configuration page, the slot shows as 'empty' even if I have the adapter card (with the M.2) plugged in.

Thanks;


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> Hi;
> 
> I have an Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1 motherboard with a Xeon E5-1650 v4 CPU.
> 
> I've been trying to run a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 512 GB drive in an adapter card in a PCIe slot (to keep it cool). I was wondering if this works o.k. for other WS/USB 3.1 owners.
> 
> When I put the 950 Pro in an Angelbird PX1 PCIe card, this generally seems to work.
> 
> But, I get occasional issues with an intermittent system 'stall' while accessing the drive (under Windows 7 Pro 64-bit/ CSM legacy boot).
> 
> When this happens, it appears that the Samsung 2.2 driver generates an event 129 from source 'secnvme' saying that a 'reset to device,
> Device\Raidport4' was issued. The whole system will stall for about 30 seconds, and then resume working (until the next 129).
> 
> As best as I can tell, this is the device driver resetting the drive.
> 
> I eventually figured out that I could make this happen more frequently if I used the 'AIDA64' disk benchmark test to perform a 'linear read' of the device, especially when the system is cooler after starting it after its been off a while.
> 
> I tried the card in slots 4, 5, 6, and 7 without any obvious difference. I also tried an Aquacomputer KryoM.2 card (to see if the PX1 card was bad) with the same results.
> 
> I then tried a brand new Samsung 960 Pro 512 GB in the PX1 card, with the same results.
> 
> So far, if I put the 950 Pro in the motherboards M.2 slot (where it runs much hotter), I haven't seen these 129s.
> 
> So, does anyone run a 950 Pro or 960 Pro in a PCIe adapter card on this motherboard? If so, does it work without issue for you?
> 
> I also noticed that if I go into the BIOS for the System Agent NB PCIe configuration page, the slot shows as 'empty' even if I have the adapter card (with the M.2) plugged in.
> 
> Thanks;


I can only speak of the 950 pro 512gb ssd.
When I built my pc and I had win7x64bit, I had to clone the os from a ssd to the 950 pro and it worked great. I had no error messages in windows or in event viewer.
I bought the win10Pro and the install of the 950 pro worked great,it still works great to this day, I havent gotten any windows error messages about 950 pro or any error messages in event viewer.
I used this ASUS HYPER M.2 X4 ACCESSORY FOR ASUS X99 to install the m.2 drive in.


----------



## jsutter71

Just got this in the mail. More to follow.


----------



## jsutter71

I Just set up a HARDWARE RAID array on my 2 SM951's. Some of you might realize the significance with this. Looking good so far. Easy install, setup and TRIM which is a function unavailable using Windows RAID disk management.


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I can only speak of the 950 pro 512gb ssd.
> When I built my pc and I had win7x64bit, I had to clone the os from a ssd to the 950 pro and it worked great. I had no error messages in windows or in event viewer.
> I bought the win10Pro and the install of the 950 pro worked great,it still works great to this day, I havent gotten any windows error messages about 950 pro or any error messages in event viewer.
> I used this ASUS HYPER M.2 X4 ACCESSORY FOR ASUS X99 to install the m.2 drive in.


Thanks. It sounds like I should be able to get this to work without issue.

I'm thinking my motherboard may have an intermittent issue.

I seem to see this most often just after resuming from sleep (but also at other times)..

Do you / did you use sleep a lot?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> Thanks. It sounds like I should be able to get this to work without issue.
> 
> I'm thinking my motherboard may have an intermittent issue.
> 
> I seem to see this most often just after resuming from sleep (but also at other times)..
> 
> Do you / did you use sleep a lot?


I'm not using the sleep function, I only either boot my pc or shut it down.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Does anyone know if AI Suite will work in Linux?


----------



## Radox-0

Has anyone had an issue in which the PC cuts off 5 or so seconds after powering on?

I believe I have narrowed it down to the motherboard now which has been going strong for nearly two years. The power and Restart LED buttons glow but nothing happens when you press them. Pressing the CMOS clear button restarts the board but it turns off turns off after 5 seconds. I managed to (or at least believe) I did manage to get the latest BIOS via flashback but nothing. Really bizzare. Have tried two diffrent power supplies which work, RAM. 4 different GPU's which work and CPU which work, so pretty certain its the board. Just puzzled what could be causing the issue.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Has anyone had an issue in which the PC cuts off 5 or so seconds after powering on?
> 
> I believe I have narrowed it down to the motherboard now which has been going strong for nearly two years. The power and Restart LED buttons glow but nothing happens when you press them. Pressing the CMOS clear button restarts the board but it turns off turns off after 5 seconds. I managed to (or at least believe) I did manage to get the latest BIOS via flashback but nothing. Really bizzare. Have tried two diffrent power supplies which work, RAM. 4 different GPU's which work and CPU which work, so pretty certain its the board. Just puzzled what could be causing the issue.


Sound like you have a short somewhere. Check your power cables first since you already checked your power supplies. if that doesn't work remove all your added devices minus your CPU and GPU. Powen on. If it does not stay powered prompting you to add memory then move your GPU to a different slot and try again. If it doesn't work then your board is faulty. If it does stay on then add memory a stick at a time and repeat. do so until you find the fault. Either the specific component or where it connects to the board. If you determine it to be a board failure then quickly RMA. The board has a 2 years warranty. The RMA process has improved significantly and you should receive your replacement in a couple weeks.

One last thing. It might also be your CPU but unless your a heavy overclocker then not likely. The board has built in features which would shut your system down before you fried your CPU. Unless you disabled those features in the BIOS which I do with my system.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Sound like you have a short somewhere. Check your power cables first since you already checked your power supplies. if that doesn't work remove all your added devices minus your CPU and GPU. Powen on. If it does not stay powered prompting you to add memory then move your GPU to a different slot and try again. If it doesn't work then your board is faulty. If it does stay on then add memory a stick at a time and repeat. do so until you find the fault. Either the specific component or where it connects to the board. If you determine it to be a board failure then quickly RMA. The board has a 2 years warranty. The RMA process has improved significantly and you should receive your replacement in a couple weeks.
> 
> One last thing. It might also be your CPU but unless your a heavy overclocker then not likely. The board has built in features which would shut your system down before you fried your CPU. Unless you disabled those features in the BIOS which I do with my system.


Thanks bud. Yeah went through the list and was wondering if it was a one off issue or anyone had a similar issue or some setting went off the reservation. Fortunately I have multiple sleeved sets of PSU cables and stock cables sets for the PSU's and nada. PSU's work fine for my other rig. Likewise tried 4 different GPU's, 2 different CPUs and different RAM. Just bizarre as its been rock solid for two years with overclock and componants, bar the GPU's the same.

Just went through RMA now anyways. Fortunately its a 3 year warranty in the EU and as its a server class board you can use the Advanced replacement service route in which they will dispatch and have replacement to me next working day, so Friday I imagine now.


----------



## sand74

Hey, I have the same issue, I think.... from begin of work with my board...

I buy It in December 2015... and I run first a E5-2687V3 and now a E5-2696V4 with 128GB ECC DDR4 2400MHz.

The symthoms are the same...

I push power-on button... the PC start for a second... than the pc take a power-off... all lights off!!!
Ca. five seconds later the board take a power on... the screen power-on ca. 50 seconds later... the system starts without any issue!

That is every time I push the power-on button!!!

I think It is normal in my configuration.

jsutter71 say:

"...One last thing. It might also be your CPU but unless your a heavy overclocker then not likely. The board has built in features which would shut your system down before you fried your CPU. Unless you disabled those features in the BIOS which I do with my system."

I think too... my Xeons are not make for overclocking after push the power-on button ( And I think per "load setup defaults" - in bios - that is enable!?)

@jsutter71 Do you know, where can I find It in bios to disable??

The long "load time" till the first screen is power-on, is a result from 128Gb ECC - I think. I can It minimize to ca. 20 seconds if I disable Ram selfcheck and so on, in bios!


----------



## Radox-0

Sadly our symptoms are not the same









Your symptoms are actually pretty normal I believe and it happening is not uncommon. In that the PC turn's on, then turns off after a few seconds. Reboots itself and proceed's as normal. Its a feature on some ASUS boards and other's and happens with regards to controller's on the board in some case dialling in the settings and training, an old post but can see Raja's comments here: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?49146-Fake-boot-on-Maximus-VII-Hero! I imagine it happens when you power down the PC fully by turning power off at the switch also and not from just a normal reboot?

My issue on the other hand is the board is fullstop not working and automatically turns off after 5 seconds. The power and reset button are not functional at all either. This is via the on board button's or case power button. The only thing that seems to make it come alive for 5 seconds or so is pressing Clear CMOS button.

Ohhh well, have to say ASUS's warranty procedure for workstation motherboard is spectacular (at least here in Europe). Put request in last night and they have already dispatched replacement with delivery planned for tomorrow with old board being picked up next week. Could not have got it any quicker if I was buying new from an online store.


----------



## sand74

@ zlpw0ker

Post 5/10/17

"I think I sadly getting problems with my 3.1 board. The hdd's seems to dissapear in the os. Firstly it was my Series hdd that completely just went of the grid in dsk management and therefore in windows aswell. It was there in uefi,but when I booted up again it was not in windows. So I did another reboot and then it came back in windows. I had to import the dynamic drive in order to get it back. So it worked for a day orso and this happens again. So I changed my sata cable and that didnt help, so I moved the sata cable to a different sata port and it worked.
I have also installed new cable set for my corsair ax860i psu from cablemods,but this is a month ago and I dont think its the cables.I also updated to 3502 version.

Fast forward today and I get the same problem, I lost my series hdd again and I dont know what it could be.
I guess it could be the hdd itself or the sata ports are failing on me somehow.

anyone got any advice besides doing a hdd test?"

That is funny...
You too...!!???

My system disc is a Samsung 960pro 512Gb and I have two Western Digital 6Tb discs for data...

My symtoms... For creatical installations I Cut the big discs (Powercable and sata cable "cut-off")
Than I work with the 960pro and a usb stick for driver installations and so on...

If I powered on the big discs after the next pc-power-on, my big discs are not in my win7 64bit system!!!

... only after I give it a new drive letter in Win-Disc-Management, are the big discs visiable...

sometime is It so... sometime not...!!!??? a issue of mainboard or win7 64bit???


----------



## Radox-0

If I am reading your issue correctly, with new drive's you will usually always need to format them in the first instance, aside from one you install the OS on. Not Windows 7 specific and even needs to be done on Windows 10 with you formatting, assigning and letter and setting it up. Until then Window's will not interact with them, even if you can see them in the BIOS.


----------



## sand74

No,
its not correct.

Win 7 64 bit is installed on Samsung 960pro M.2.
The two drives are my working-drives with full of data (not to formatting!!!)

For safity I cut them before I install critical software or drivers!

The working with M.2 and different usb-sticks change the drive letters.
It is not possible to see the two big drives after reconnect (at the same sata-port) and new systemstart in win7...

... only in discmanager, without any drive-letter.

After I give it new drive-letter they are working!!!


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody tried the corsair DDR4 dominator 64GB 3466Mhz? What's your best speed with your rigs? I cant get it to work at 3200Mhz on this mobo.. care to share timings and voltages? Thanks


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Ohhh well, have to say ASUS's warranty procedure for workstation motherboard is spectacular (at least here in Europe). Put request in last night and they have already dispatched replacement with delivery planned for tomorrow with old board being picked up next week. Could not have got it any quicker if I was buying new from an online store.


In the US as well. I RMA'd a board last year and received a brand new retailed box replacement 10 days later.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sand74*
> 
> @ zlpw0ker
> 
> Post 5/10/17
> 
> "I think I sadly getting problems with my 3.1 board. The hdd's seems to dissapear in the os. Firstly it was my Series hdd that completely just went of the grid in dsk management and therefore in windows aswell. It was there in uefi,but when I booted up again it was not in windows. So I did another reboot and then it came back in windows. I had to import the dynamic drive in order to get it back. So it worked for a day orso and this happens again. So I changed my sata cable and that didnt help, so I moved the sata cable to a different sata port and it worked.
> I have also installed new cable set for my corsair ax860i psu from cablemods,but this is a month ago and I dont think its the cables.I also updated to 3502 version.
> 
> Fast forward today and I get the same problem, I lost my series hdd again and I dont know what it could be.
> I guess it could be the hdd itself or the sata ports are failing on me somehow.
> 
> anyone got any advice besides doing a hdd test?"
> 
> That is funny...
> You too...!!???
> 
> My system disc is a Samsung 960pro 512Gb and I have two Western Digital 6Tb discs for data...
> 
> My symtoms... For creatical installations I Cut the big discs (Powercable and sata cable "cut-off")
> Than I work with the 960pro and a usb stick for driver installations and so on...
> 
> If I powered on the big discs after the next pc-power-on, my big discs are not in my win7 64bit system!!!
> 
> ... only after I give it a new drive letter in Win-Disc-Management, are the big discs visiable...
> 
> sometime is It so... sometime not...!!!??? a issue of mainboard or win7 64bit???


Hey,You and I doesnt seem to have indentical problems with the our hdd's tho,but its close

Do you see the discs in POST?
I cant assign them in disc management,I get the error message they arent activated.
I have changed my motherboard and the problem persists for my part. I have ran hdd tests from WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows and HD Tune and they all passed.
Also check out SMART info on the drives and see if there is any problems there.
It could also be the PSU.
Have you checked event viewer when you loose the hdd'd in windows?
Also try and change the sata cables and or move the sata cables to different ports aswell.


----------



## sand74

Yes, there are different problems!

I can see the drives during post and in bios, too!
I did not loose the hdd'd in windows!


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> In the US as well. I RMA'd a board last year and received a brand new retailed box replacement 10 days later.


Nice. Well just got my replacement board, very impressive next day delivery, they had to ship it by plane to get it to me in time









PC is now up and running and is working like a charm no fuss. Was worried may not play ball with Window's seeing a new board or the drive's, but nope, plugged in everything like before and worked straight away is up and running so looks like old board hit the dirt.

Do hope we get EWS boards for X299, waiting on that but sadly not seeing anything from ASUS in that regards


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nice. Well just got my replacement board, very impressive next day delivery, they had to ship it by plane to get it to me in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC is now up and running and is working like a charm no fuss. Was worried may not play ball with Window's seeing a new board or the drive's, but nope, plugged in everything like before and worked straight away is up and running so looks like old board hit the dirt.
> 
> Do hope we get EWS boards for X299, waiting on that but sadly not seeing anything from ASUS in that regards


I won't even consider a X299 upgrade until a workstation board is released. I'm glad Asus took care of you. I had a similar experience with Asrock prior to my current system. Both are good to their customers. Out of Curiosity. Did they send you a retail replacement or a brown box replacement? My RMA with Asus was replaced with a brand new retail board.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I won't even consider a X299 upgrade until a workstation board is released. I'm glad Asus took care of you. I had a similar experience with Asrock prior to my current system. Both are good to their customers. Out of Curiosity. Did they send you a retail replacement or a brown box replacement? My RMA with Asus was replaced with a brand new retail board.


Was in a retail box, but bizarrely one the heat sinks had a massive scratch on it. So not sure if brand new (doubt it) or repackaged old one or what. As petty as it sounds, my heatsinks on my old board was perfect, so cheekily just switched them over and board works a treat.


----------



## simurg79

Quick question about the Asus X99-E WS/USB3.1 version. I was looking at the block diagram of the motherboard and it looks like motherboard does not take the advantage of the extra lanes in 40 lane CPU. It is configured to support only 28 and 40 lanes cpu's exacty same. Asus X99-E WS/10G fully utilizes the x16 lanes on the second PLX chipset.

Is this a missing information on the block diagram? If second PLX chipset is only utilizing the second x8 link, it will bottleneck slots 4,5,6 and 7 behind it. This looks like a ridiculous design but that's how it looks like based on the block diagram.

Can someone shed a light here? Just bought the USB3.1 version, perhaps I should return that one if this is the case and get the 10GB version.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody care to share raid configs on this board? Is the onboard raid chip good enough?


----------



## Dizern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsonjp34*
> 
> I have 4 WX 5100 single slot Radeon Pro cards and 2 GTX 1070s. I can only get 5 cards to work. Any 6th card I add it just loops during the POST.
> 
> All of the slots are working individually. All of the cards are working individually. If I remove any of 6 from any slot it works fine. Im using a 5820k. The manual says even with that config I can still use 7 cards. Why will 5 but not 6 work? The code shows PCI Enumeration (94) or PCI Request Resources (95) if the loop stops.


|I've been searching and trying to run 7 GPU since March. It was sent to a service center for repair two times and worked less than a month after that. I've sent it back a few days back to get my money back as it doesn't run 4 gpu in x16 ports.
I'm mad as hell because of the store and Asus tech support, that can do nothing. Gigabyte z270p-d3 works with 7GPU just fine(with custom bios and x1 speed...but it;'s stable). Plan to buy this one for 8GPU rig: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-K5-rev-10#dl

Try to run 4 cards in the mobo(without sli), and if it crashes - send it back to Hell! He-he


----------



## MarioBag

Hey, I had a very similar problem with a multi gpu set up. I solved it by enabling 4G Decoding in BIOS. Advance Options -> Boot -> 4G Decoding (Enable).

Hope that solve your problem.

All the best


----------



## Dizern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarioBag*
> 
> Hey, I had a very similar problem with a multi gpu set up. I solved it by enabling 4G Decoding in BIOS. Advance Options -> Boot -> 4G Decoding (Enable).
> 
> Hope that solve your problem.
> 
> All the best


Thank you but, unfortunately, it doesn't. You can find a few of my posts in March. Customer service of Asus said that it's something wrong with hardware.


----------



## johnsonjp34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizern*
> 
> |I've been searching and trying to run 7 GPU since March. It was sent to a service center for repair two times and worked less than a month after that. I've sent it back a few days back to get my money back as it doesn't run 4 gpu in x16 ports.
> I'm mad as hell because of the store and Asus tech support, that can do nothing. Gigabyte z270p-d3 works with 7GPU just fine(with custom bios and x1 speed...but it;'s stable). Plan to buy this one for 8GPU rig: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-Z270X-Gaming-K5-rev-10#dl
> 
> Try to run 4 cards in the mobo(without sli), and if it crashes - send it back to Hell! He-he


lol I've RMAd it before same deal. Selling this junk. The only way it will ever POST with more than 4 cards is with int19 off and 4g decoding.

BUT when you run windows they never all work because of pci device shutdowns. What a joke of a motherboard.


----------



## Krazy Kanuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> Nice. Well just got my replacement board, very impressive next day delivery, they had to ship it by plane to get it to me in time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC is now up and running and is working like a charm no fuss. Was worried may not play ball with Window's seeing a new board or the drive's, but nope, plugged in everything like before and worked straight away is up and running so looks like old board hit the dirt.
> 
> Do hope we get EWS boards for X299, waiting on that but sadly not seeing anything from ASUS in that regards


How did you get a replacement so fast? I just called in an RMA and got the shipping time plus 7-10 business days routine. Did I call the wrong support desk?


----------



## jsutter71

Looks like Highpoint released another NVMe RAID controller and this time states it's bootable in the description. Last month I received this message from Highpoint regarding the SSD7101A

"research Monday 24th Jul 17 @ 11:13pm
Status: Active -> Awaiting Customer Action

The booting feature is not available yet. We will come out this feature shortly."

I haven't been able to find a seller yet because it looks like they just posted this. Here's the link.
http://highpoint-tech.com/USA-test/series-ssd7110-overview.htm


----------



## jsutter71

FYI... This piece of hardware is AWESOME. Just to prove how independent it is from the OS I attempted to install the drivers for the SSD7110 to see if they would work with the SSD7101A. They did not and the 2 SM951s showed up as individual drives in disk management. Thinking I would have to rebuild my RAID 0 array. I then uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled the original drivers and rebooted my system. To my surprise my original RAID 0 array appeared again. just to be sure I ran crystaldiskmark with zero loss of performance.


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazy Kanuck*
> 
> How did you get a replacement so fast? I just called in an RMA and got the shipping time plus 7-10 business days routine. Did I call the wrong support desk?


For workstation class motherboard's your entitled to use same ASUS's ARS service as they do for business clients with servers which is much much quicker with dedicated number and E-mail address, at least in Europe: https://ars.asus-europe.eu/ Delivery is next day and they will drop off your new board, then you just let them know when they can pick up your old board within 14 days all free of charge. Amusingly I thought they would ask for collateral on the value of the board seeing as they would send you a new one while you could also hold onto the old one.

The US seem's to offer a similar service, but I can't pinpoint a specific page as am sent to European pages on google. Could be worth a search in the US or asking them if you can go via ARS and see what they say.


----------



## newfolgers

I've got the dreaded code 00 (listed as "no code", and can't POST) on my Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1. The system is generally running all the time and went down around 4am-5am (I know this because it regularly communicates with outside servers and I can see when the last communication was sent).

I've seen some threads for other Asus X99 variant boards that experienced this issue.. and it seems that sometimes replacing the motherboard resolved the problem, and sometimes replacing the CPU resolved the problem. Does anyone know more specifically about the Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1 or how I should proceed? I saw that one poster in this thread experienced a code 00 and happened to be doing some kind of sub-zero 'phase cooling' (I don't know what that is to be honest) - and that problem went away after blowing fans at the mobo for a while (since in that case, something may have been wet).. but I'm afraid in my scenario I have less reason to hope that might help.

System Background: In terms of overclocking and/or cooling, there was nothing fancy going on - just a couple nice Noctua fans on the front of the case, and an AIO watercooler for the 6850K cpu + stock fans for the rest of the case. The memory is 3200MHz, tuned automatically via XMP (I believe that's what it's called). The CPU has modest overclock via TPU. The PSU's a relatively nice EVGA 1600W T2. The system has/had four 1080 Ti FE's running - so that's the unusual part (and reason for having this mobo, since that's how I got pcie x16 to each card). I've got the backplates off them with the Noctuas pointing at them to keep it cool, with a mild underclock on them to reduce power use/heat (they all ran at or below 75C). The system had been running fine this way for about a month and a half.

Bonus: As an extra fun detail - As I removed my four 1080 Ti's, one of the plastic pcie card 'lock' clips snapped off (since with each GPU being two slots wide, I wasn't able to reach down between the cards and unlock it -- the other cards came out fine anyway somehow, but one snapped it). I know it doesn't affect operation of a system and is unrelated to the core problem, but will it affect warranty eligibility?


----------



## Radox-0

Have your tried clearing CMOS and things like that. Had 00 a few occasions, usually due to overclocks however but clearing CMOS got things back on track.


----------



## Fraggy

If clearing CMOS doesn't work (although it usually solves problems like this), it's easy to use the USB flashback feature to re-flash your firmware.


----------



## webhito

Hey fellas!

Got a 3rd board from amazon as I have had some really bad luck with the damn memory channels not properly working, now that I finally have a working board I have ran into an issue.

I have 2 gpu's, one in the first 16x slot, and one in the third slot at 8x, for some reason, when I activate sli in the nvidia control panel, it fails to activate, sometimes once, sometimes twice, and sometimes three times. Has anyone else ran into this? Since it has a plx chip, I would have assumed that I can place the card anywhere and not have any trouble, I have a nice evga bridge as well so I would rather not have to replace it with the ribbon one that it comes with.

Any insight would be great!


----------



## MJB13SRT8

First your 2nd card should be at 16x since that board has a plx chip, did you change an bios settings for the pcie slots. I just looked at the picture of your computer it looks like you have the 2nd card in slot 5 not 3 the card should be in the 2nd gray slot the 1st and 2nd gray slots are to one plx chip the 3rd and 4th gray slot go to the second plx chip there are four gray slots on that board for 2 cards use the top 2 gray slots dont put the cards in the black slots those are only 8x and not 16x like the gray ones.

Montrose


----------



## newfolgers

I had to go away for a few days, but am back now. I'll try that out (context: clear CMOS in attempt to survive code 00) - you're the first one I've seen with any positive story, but perhaps that could be because clearing CMOS is an obvious first step and some people do troubleshoot that away themselves and remain silent. I took it all apart already, so it'll take me a while.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB13SRT8*
> 
> First your 2nd card should be at 16x since that board has a plx chip, did you change an bios settings for the pcie slots. I just looked at the picture of your computer it looks like you have the 2nd card in slot 5 not 3 the card should be in the 2nd gray slot the 1st and 2nd gray slots are to one plx chip the 3rd and 4th gray slot go to the second plx chip there are four gray slots on that board for 2 cards use the top 2 gray slots dont put the cards in the black slots those are only 8x and not 16x like the gray ones.
> 
> Montrose


Thats correct, I have one in the black 8x slot and one in the first grey slot, since my hb bridge has that spacing. I have the plastic flimsy one but it doesn't look sexy lol. Do you think it could be due to it being on a different plx chip? I would have assumed one could use all 7 slots without any issues whatsoever, just the added latency.


----------



## MJB13SRT8

for sli with the plx chip it may not like the black 8x slot, i know you don't want to change out sli bridges but if you want to run sli try putting the card in a gray slot. you can put it in any of the gray slots and run sli once the gray slots are full then you move to the black slots but that would be more than 4 way sli and you would need riser cards.

Montrose


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB13SRT8*
> 
> for sli with the plx chip it may not like the black 8x slot, i know you don't want to change out sli bridges but if you want to run sli try putting the card in a gray slot. you can put it in any of the gray slots and run sli once the gray slots are full then you move to the black slots but that would be more than 4 way sli and you would need riser cards.
> 
> Montrose


Nope, no dice, I can't place it in the third slot as it would make it rather impossible to remove afterwards, I did move it down one slot, to a grey one, and it still does the same. Its definitely not the bridge either as with the ribbon it does the same.

Here's a video of whats happening:


----------



## MJB13SRT8

it could also be a software issue i had problems with norton and setting up sli, you could put it in slot 3/gray 2 you just have to remove the 1st card to remove the second since you are not water cooled it shouldn't be that hard. and if you have problems getting the cards out use a popcicle stick or one of the wooden stur sticks from starbucks to push the tab.

Montrose


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJB13SRT8*
> 
> it could also be a software issue i had problems with norton and setting up sli, you could put it in slot 3/gray 2 you just have to remove the 1st card to remove the second since you are not water cooled it shouldn't be that hard. and if you have problems getting the cards out use a popcicle stick or one of the wooden stur sticks from starbucks to push the tab.
> 
> Montrose


Its not my antivirus, turning it off changes nothing, same goes for the slots, no matter where I put the cards, it acts the same.

Guess I will be returning this third board, lol.


----------



## webhito

Issue is related to CSM, I disable it due to my gsync monitor flickering during post, when I re-enable it, activating sli works on the first attempt, with CSM off it takes 3 times.
Just a heads up in case anyone else runs into something similar, almost returned a good working board after so many replacements lol.


----------



## eleven010

What does CSm have to do with it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Issue is related to CSM, I disable it due to my gsync monitor flickering during post, when I re-enable it, activating sli works on the first attempt, with CSM off it takes 3 times.
> Just a heads up in case anyone else runs into something similar, almost returned a good working board after so many replacements lol.


What does CSM have to do with it? Does your GPU not have a UEFI vBIOS?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eleven010*
> 
> What does CSm have to do with it?
> What does CSM have to do with it? Does your GPU not have a UEFI vBIOS?


They are both 1080ti's, both have uefi support but from what I have been told, its an ongoing issue with nvidia. Happens with some motherboards, doesn't with others. Oh, and it only happens with sli, with 1 card its fine.


----------



## newfolgers

I've put the system back together, and am still seeing the 00 after clearing CMOS unfortunately. I suppose I'll try reflashing the mobo's firmware via USB (doesn't require CPU).. but then if that doesn't work, I'll assume the CPU may be toast. That would seem unlucky, since I don't have any fancy overclock (just a small overclock autoconfigurated via BIOS), and the CPU voltage jumper is in default position to (hopefully?) limit the voltage range to something sane.

Update: Still have code 00 after reflashing the BIOS. I suppose I'll have to try RMA'ing the CPU (and then continue to hope that the real problem isn't the mobo or the PSU)..


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> I've put the system back together, and am still seeing the 00 after clearing CMOS unfortunately. I suppose I'll try reflashing the mobo's firmware via USB (doesn't require CPU).. but then if that doesn't work, I'll assume the CPU may be toast. That would seem unlucky, since I don't have any fancy overclock (just a small overclock autoconfigurated via BIOS), and the CPU voltage jumper is in default position to (hopefully?) limit the voltage range to something sane.
> 
> Update: Still have code 00 after reflashing the BIOS. I suppose I'll have to try RMA'ing the CPU (and then continue to hope that the real problem isn't the mobo or the PSU)..


Is that a new motherboard/cpu combo? I had to go through 3 boards to get one working, and the last one has issues with my sli. The last thing I would suspect would be the cpu.

Right, just checked your other posts, I would honestly send the board back if possible, I highly doubt its your processor, even at 4.0 on auto, voltage never gets too aggressive.


----------



## newfolgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Is that a new motherboard/cpu combo? I had to go through 3 boards to get one working, and the last one has issues with my sli. The last thing I would suspect would be the cpu.
> 
> Right, just checked your other posts, I would honestly send the board back if possible, I highly doubt its your processor, even at 4.0 on auto, voltage never gets too aggressive.


For a motherboard RMA, I'm concerned about a couple things: I broke off one of the plastic PCIE card lock clips (couldn't reach between my 4 double-wide GPU's to release the clips unfortunately - and one of them snapped off during GPU removal).. and I also apparently threw out the original CPU socket cover (since I tossed it after it had been working for a while - I'm inexperienced with having things go badly.. haven't even lost so much as a harddrive in a couple decades, so perhaps I was due). Perhaps they'll screw me over in regards to warranty eligibility? I'm not sure.

So.. If the CPU's not dead, this would mean the motherboard died? It was in the middle of processing overnight.. and I can tell that the BIOS flashing seems to still work at least. It makes it hard for me to guess what may have gone wrong. It's a shame that I may be in a trial-and-error situation in regards to RMA'ing the motherboard, and possibly later the CPU if things aren't still okay.

Update: thanks for the help.. I'm obviously in a pretty sour/sick mood about the situation, so my post is grumpy-ish.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> For a motherboard RMA, I'm concerned about a couple things: I broke off one of the plastic PCIE card lock clips (couldn't reach between my 4 double-wide GPU's to release the clips unfortunately - and one of them snapped off during GPU removal).. and I also apparently threw out the original CPU socket cover (since I tossed it after it had been working for a while - I'm inexperienced with having things go badly.. haven't even lost so much as a harddrive in a couple decades, so perhaps I was due). Perhaps they'll screw me over in regards to warranty eligibility? I'm not sure.
> 
> So.. If the CPU's not dead, this would mean the motherboard died? It was in the middle of processing overnight.. and I can tell that the BIOS flashing seems to still work at least. It makes it hard for me to guess what may have gone wrong. It's a shame that I may be in a trial-and-error situation in regards to RMA'ing the motherboard, and possibly later the CPU if things aren't still okay.
> 
> Update: thanks for the help.. I'm obviously in a pretty sour/sick mood about the situation, so my post is grumpy-ish.


No need to apologize, I did not perceive that from you at all.

I returned a rampage iv black edition a few years back with a broken pci-e clip, I did return it inside the box though, however I would try to get a socket protector to ship it back, I do know that they will not accept it if the pins are damaged.


----------



## newfolgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> No need to apologize, I did not perceive that from you at all.
> 
> I returned a rampage iv black edition a few years back with a broken pci-e clip, I did return it inside the box though, however I would try to get a socket protector to ship it back, I do know that they will not accept it if the pins are damaged.


That's good to hear (positive experience where a broken pci-e clip was involved). I do have the original box for the motherboard, so perhaps that would help make a good impression.. I'm not sure how to buy a socket protector, but will look into that.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> That's good to hear (positive experience where a broken pci-e clip was involved). I do have the original box for the motherboard, so perhaps that would help make a good impression.. I'm not sure how to buy a socket protector, but will look into that.


Yea just in case, I have not had many issues with motherboards as I sell them way before their warranties end, but I would think any company will look for an excuse as to not replace your hardware/stuff for free if possible.


----------



## newfolgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea just in case, I have not had many issues with motherboards as I sell them way before their warranties end, but I would think any company will look for an excuse as to not replace your hardware/stuff for free if possible.


I took my computer into Canada Computers to get it diagnosed (the technician in there had a 2011 socket CPU on-hand, and he agreed to try and diagnose the problem for a marginal cost - and ended up doing it for free! Quite nice). It turns out my motherboard supported the other CPU just fine (I think it was a 5830k).. so that strongly suggests my CPU is toast. Now I've got to wonder what on earth happened to my CPU, and if my motherboard played any role in bringing it to its nonworking condition. I have a lot of confidence in my cooler installation (and as I mentioned earlier, I didn't do any aggressive overclocking), so I don't think I'm responsible for cooking it. As some here are probably aware, this motherboard wasn't able to support the 6850k until a recent BIOS upgrade, so I do wonder if there's some chance that there could be a problem that hasn't yet been ironed out with time.

So.. now I'll be RMA'ing the CPU. I assume I'll just collect the serial number info and such as required, get my RMA code from Intel, and then send it to them wrapped up in an anti-static bag and a bit of padding (don't have original packaging anymore). Since I'm normally constantly making money with my system and I actually want a system, I'm seriously considering buying a new CPU in the meantime, and then selling my replacement CPU used once it arrives. It would likely be profitable unless RMA is very quick... and given the experience that I've just had, I wonder if I should go with a 6850k or something else.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> I took my computer into Canada Computers to get it diagnosed (the technician in there had a 2011 socket CPU on-hand, and he agreed to try and diagnose the problem for a marginal cost - and ended up doing it for free! Quite nice). It turns out my motherboard supported the other CPU just fine (I think it was a 5830k).. so that strongly suggests my CPU is toast. Now I've got to wonder what on earth happened to my CPU, and if my motherboard played any role in bringing it to its nonworking condition. I have a lot of confidence in my cooler installation (and as I mentioned earlier, I didn't do any aggressive overclocking), so I don't think I'm responsible for cooking it. As some here are probably aware, this motherboard wasn't able to support the 6850k until a recent BIOS upgrade, so I do wonder if there's some chance that there could be a problem that hasn't yet been ironed out with time.
> 
> So.. now I'll be RMA'ing the CPU. I assume I'll just collect the serial number info and such as required, get my RMA code from Intel, and then send it to them wrapped up in an anti-static bag and a bit of padding (don't have original packaging anymore). Since I'm normally constantly making money with my system and I actually want a system, I'm seriously considering buying a new CPU in the meantime, and then selling my replacement CPU used once it arrives. It would likely be profitable unless RMA is very quick... and given the experience that I've just had, I wonder if I should go with a 6850k or something else.


Sorry to hear your loss, I am also quite surprised that your processor is toast and not the board, what would worry me is if it happened again. How long have you had that system up and running? And what kid of temperatures where you seeing? A cpu dying just from being used is, well, odd.

I have a 5960x working at 4.0 and is used primarily for gaming, but I do have a plex server running off of it for my kids, temperatures almost never go over 50c. I would like to know the outcome of your rma, maybe it was just a faulty chip?


----------



## Nez of WOE

I'm having trouble with my mouse.

I understand it's a bad idea to use a 3.0 port or higher with a mouse.

I understand that disabling xhci sets all USB ports to 2.0

I've tried that and I don't believe it's working.

I understand that there are 4 USB 2.0 ports "mid board"

I'm assuming those are the ports at the front of my tower.

With xhci disabled, and plugged in to the front 4 USB ports, the software to test my mouse mouse movement is showing 1hz to 1000hz.

I'm requesting help finding a guide to help me sort this stuff out. I'm uncertain if anything I've done is working or not.

Please halp!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nez of WOE*
> 
> I'm having trouble with my mouse.
> 
> I understand it's a bad idea to use a 3.0 port or higher with a mouse.
> 
> I understand that disabling xhci sets all USB ports to 2.0
> 
> I've tried that and I don't believe it's working.
> 
> I understand that there are 4 USB 2.0 ports "mid board"
> 
> I'm assuming those are the ports at the front of my tower.
> 
> With xhci disabled, and plugged in to the front 4 USB ports, the software to test my mouse mouse movement is showing 1hz to 1000hz.
> 
> I'm requesting help finding a guide to help me sort this stuff out. I'm uncertain if anything I've done is working or not.
> 
> Please halp!


Why would it be a bad idea to use a 3.0 port when on the back that is pretty much all there is available on these boards? I use the top 2 ones with a mouse and keyboard and have yet to run into any issues whatsoever. Try another mouse maybe? Or try it on another computer to see if it works.


----------



## newfolgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Sorry to hear your loss, I am also quite surprised that your processor is toast and not the board, what would worry me is if it happened again. How long have you had that system up and running? And what kid of temperatures where you seeing? A cpu dying just from being used is, well, odd.
> 
> I have a 5960x working at 4.0 and is used primarily for gaming, but I do have a plex server running off of it for my kids, temperatures almost never go over 50c. I would like to know the outcome of your rma, maybe it was just a faulty chip?


I've received a replacement 6850K, and now I'm able to POST + boot again. However, my system becomes unstable and crashes if I've got a few GPU's (I have 4 1080Ti's .. and so far, I know that having 3 at load is enough to cause a crash) running at load. So.. my first thought is that I should try connecting the EATX12V_1 connector, since I think that's intended for heavy pcie power draw (and perhaps the EATX12V1 connector too - but I believe that is for heavy overclock or fancy cooling, which I don't have). It's weird though - since I never had it connected before and I was always able to run stable with 4 GPU's hammering away (right up until my CPU died).. so I had assumed that the additional VGA power connectors that I have attached for each GPU were delivering the necessary power.

I did clear CMOS, and set BIOS to defaults.. so I don't think there should be lingering weird settings from previous setup.

Anyway.. my PSU is an EVGA 1600 T2, and I don't seem to have any more 6-pin connectors for the PSU that are labeled as appropriate for EATX12V_1. What I do have available is some more VGA connectors. Does anyone know if it's safe to attach one of those VGA connectors? Some are 6-pin, and I believe they're 12V.. but I want to be sure..


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> I've received a replacement 6850K, and now I'm able to POST + boot again. However, my system becomes unstable and crashes if I've got a few GPU's (I have 4 1080Ti's .. and so far, I know that having 3 at load is enough to cause a crash) running at load. So.. my first thought is that I should try connecting the EATX12V_1 connector, since I think that's intended for heavy pcie power draw (and perhaps the EATX12V1 connector too - but I believe that is for heavy overclock or fancy cooling, which I don't have). It's weird though - since I never had it connected before and I was always able to run stable with 4 GPU's hammering away (right up until my CPU died).. so I had assumed that the additional VGA power connectors that I have attached for each GPU were delivering the necessary power.
> 
> I did clear CMOS, and set BIOS to defaults.. so I don't think there should be lingering weird settings from previous setup.
> 
> Anyway.. my PSU is an EVGA 1600 T2, and I don't seem to have any more 6-pin connectors for the PSU that are labeled as appropriate for EATX12V_1. What I do have available is some more VGA connectors. Does anyone know if it's safe to attach one of those VGA connectors? Some are 6-pin, and I believe they're 12V.. but I want to be sure..


That was a quick turnaround, glad to hear you are up and, well, semi running again.

Yea, that 6 pin connector should be for adding stability to the board, why it worked before and doesn't now is beyond my knowledge, maybe the lack of power added stress to the components and ended up causing the failure.

From what I have read, your psu comes with enough connectors, 9 pci-e 6+2 and 5 6 pin cables, you should have enough to connect all cards and the 6 pin connector to your motherboard.

The 6 pin connector is the same vga or pci-e connector you mention, below is a picture from your manual so you check polarity.

If after plugging in everything you still have stability issues I would just rma your board.


----------



## newfolgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> That was a quick turnaround, glad to hear you are up and, well, semi running again.
> 
> Yea, that 6 pin connector should be for adding stability to the board, why it worked before and doesn't now is beyond my knowledge, maybe the lack of power added stress to the components and ended up causing the failure.
> 
> From what I have read, your psu comes with enough connectors, 9 pci-e 6+2 and 5 6 pin cables, you should have enough to connect all cards and the 6 pin connector to your motherboard.
> 
> The 6 pin connector is the same vga or pci-e connector you mention, below is a picture from your manual so you check polarity.
> 
> If after plugging in everything you still have stability issues I would just rma your board.


In the meantime, I found someone else who has the same board and GPU - and he let me know that my PSU's VGA cables are fine for EATX12V_1.. so I attached it. Unfortunately, it still becomes unstable when 3 GPU's are at load (whereas 2 GPU's ran fine at load all night). There's a chance that I did have EATX12V_1 connected earlier, and had just forgotten - I don't remember. Anyway.. I'm going to try a bit of swapping GPU's around, and connecting a different VGA cable just in case that makes any difference (i.e. results in me fixing a loose cable problem, and/or implicates another specific faulty piece of hardware). I may try messing with my CPU settings a bit too, just in case my replacement CPU has some issue with pcie lane support at load (very low probability).. since the replacement CPU appears to be a refurb and who knows (total longshot - but no one would know, and perhaps whoever returned it had a reason).

Edit: Regarding the quick turnaround -- Yeah. So far, it seems Intel is awesome regarding the RMA. I chose the "cross-shipping" option whereby I put down a deposit so that they can send the replacement to me before I send my chip back. They got the replacement to my door in less than 24 hours (fastest delivery turnaround I've ever had on anything in Canada).


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> In the meantime, I found someone else who has the same board and GPU - and he let me know that my PSU's VGA cables are fine for EATX12V_1.. so I attached it. Unfortunately, it still becomes unstable when 3 GPU's are at load (whereas 2 GPU's ran fine at load all night). There's a chance that I did have EATX12V_1 connected earlier, and had just forgotten - I don't remember. Anyway.. I'm going to try a bit of swapping GPU's around, and connecting a different VGA cable just in case that makes any difference (i.e. results in me fixing a loose cable problem, and/or implicates another specific faulty piece of hardware). I may try messing with my CPU settings a bit too, just in case my replacement CPU has some issue with pcie lane support at load (very low probability).. since the replacement CPU appears to be a refurb and who knows (total longshot - but no one would know, and perhaps whoever returned it had a reason).
> 
> Edit: Regarding the quick turnaround -- Yeah. So far, it seems Intel is awesome regarding the RMA. I chose the "cross-shipping" option whereby I put down a deposit so that they can send the replacement to me before I send my chip back. They got the replacement to my door in less than 24 hours (fastest delivery turnaround I've ever had on anything in Canada).


Right, cross shipping is a wonderful thing, I do not get why they would ship a refurbished though, that's just intel being cheap. I wonder if they do the same if you purchase their overclocking plan.

You are right regarding the extra power though, that 6 pin connector seems to be mostly used to add stability but when pushing your gpu to high overclock levels and in most cases is not necessary.

Have you narrowed it down to what slot exacly is causing you the issues? Maybe try 3 slots, 1, 2 and 4 or 2, 3 and 4. Either way, if a slot is damaged you are still going to need to have it replaced. Just remember to put the pin protector cap on, if you got one that is. Bent pins is pretty much a guaranteed rma refusal.


----------



## ntsarb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> In the meantime, I found someone else who has the same board and GPU - and he let me know that my PSU's VGA cables are fine for EATX12V_1.. so I attached it. Unfortunately, it still becomes unstable when 3 GPU's are at load (whereas 2 GPU's ran fine at load all night). There's a chance that I did have EATX12V_1 connected earlier, and had just forgotten - I don't remember. Anyway.. I'm going to try a bit of swapping GPU's around, and connecting a different VGA cable just in case that makes any difference (i.e. results in me fixing a loose cable problem, and/or implicates another specific faulty piece of hardware). I may try messing with my CPU settings a bit too, just in case my replacement CPU has some issue with pcie lane support at load (very low probability).. since the replacement CPU appears to be a refurb and who knows (total longshot - but no one would know, and perhaps whoever returned it had a reason).
> 
> Edit: Regarding the quick turnaround -- Yeah. So far, it seems Intel is awesome regarding the RMA. I chose the "cross-shipping" option whereby I put down a deposit so that they can send the replacement to me before I send my chip back. They got the replacement to my door in less than 24 hours (fastest delivery turnaround I've ever had on anything in Canada).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newfolgers*
> 
> I've received a replacement 6850K, and now I'm able to POST + boot again. However, my system becomes unstable and crashes if I've got a few GPU's (I have 4 1080Ti's .. and so far, I know that having 3 at load is enough to cause a crash) running at load. So.. my first thought is that I should try connecting the EATX12V_1 connector, since I think that's intended for heavy pcie power draw (and perhaps the EATX12V1 connector too - but I believe that is for heavy overclock or fancy cooling, which I don't have). It's weird though - since I never had it connected before and I was always able to run stable with 4 GPU's hammering away (right up until my CPU died).. so I had assumed that the additional VGA power connectors that I have attached for each GPU were delivering the necessary power.
> 
> I did clear CMOS, and set BIOS to defaults.. so I don't think there should be lingering weird settings from previous setup.
> 
> Anyway.. my PSU is an EVGA 1600 T2, and I don't seem to have any more 6-pin connectors for the PSU that are labeled as appropriate for EATX12V_1. What I do have available is some more VGA connectors. Does anyone know if it's safe to attach one of those VGA connectors? Some are 6-pin, and I believe they're 12V.. but I want to be sure..


I had crashes when a third gpu (1080ti) was added even while browsing the Web, ie even with low workload. It was on a new motherboard. Two cards would work fine on any combination of 2 GPU slots. I returned it back and the replacement has no such issue.

Haven't tested with 4 GPUs yet.

What's the error code/message, if a blue screen is shown?


----------



## Radox-0

I think its bizarrely down to each individual motherboard. I know people who get a message to plug in the cable with 2 GPU's, others for which 3 or 4 way crash's similar to yours, yet in my case 3/4 way 1080Ti's and now 3 way under water all OC'd heavily causing no issue for the board in terms of power draw / falling over with a OC'd CPU.No real consistency with it.


----------



## Braaaaap

Hello all e-ws users.
Ive been directed here by Jura to help me get my pc up and running. currently i m having issues with it.
here is the issue

Cpu is a haswell 5960x
GPU is a Palit Gamerock 1080
POWERSUPPLY is a 1000w Superflower Gold
Memory is Corsair 32gb Dominator ram
Board is the Asus
CPU Cooler is Thermalright True Spirit 140

ive built up the machine again, using the new motherboard.

Machine was running fine with just the CPU fan connected to the mobo. Graphics card all ok, 32GB RAM all ok, PCIe SSD all ok. Booted to Windows 10 fine. Ran Prime 95 overnight and all good. This morning it was still all good, so I reconnected the fans to the hub (i.e. connected the CPU fan to the hub along with all other case fans, then connected the hub to the CPU fan header), rebooted and got a BIOS message about fan configuration. I rebooted again and now I don't even get a boot screen, and I keep getting a 03 Q code (Cache_Enabled) on the mobo. I have reset the BIOS, checked all the power connectors, reverted to the fan configuration that was working this morning, etc, but am still getting nothing on the screen. Video cables are connected. It is almost as if connecting the hub to the mobo has irreversibly caused a fault and even disconnecting the hub again makes no difference.
any offers on this?

The motherboard , following powerup, displays a sequence of numerous q-codes, stopping at q-code 03 (CACHE_ENABLED)

UPDATE : Following an online chat with ASUS, the BIOS manual is wrong and the Q-Code 03 is defined as System Agent initialization before microcode loading.. The agent went on to say that this is CPU related..!!! Surely it cannot be CPU related as it was all seemingly working fine and the CPU configuration / hardware has not been touched. He also specifically stated that the FAN header would not be implicated (I asked).

Any help sorting this issue would by endlessly appreciated chaps. Im really stuck despite all the due diligence i did before starting, to ensure a fluid build, as this pc is for my work and im stranded without it!


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> Hello all e-ws users.
> Ive been directed here by Jura to help me get my pc up and running. currently i m having issues with it.
> here is the issue
> 
> Cpu is a haswell 5960x
> GPU is a Palit Gamerock 1080
> POWERSUPPLY is a 1000w Superflower Gold
> Memory is Corsair 32gb Dominator ram
> Board is the Asus
> CPU Cooler is Thermalright True Spirit 140
> 
> ive built up the machine again, using the new motherboard.
> 
> Machine was running fine with just the CPU fan connected to the mobo. Graphics card all ok, 32GB RAM all ok, PCIe SSD all ok. Booted to Windows 10 fine. Ran Prime 95 overnight and all good. This morning it was still all good, so I reconnected the fans to the hub (i.e. connected the CPU fan to the hub along with all other case fans, then connected the hub to the CPU fan header), rebooted and got a BIOS message about fan configuration. I rebooted again and now I don't even get a boot screen, and I keep getting a 03 Q code (Cache_Enabled) on the mobo. I have reset the BIOS, checked all the power connectors, reverted to the fan configuration that was working this morning, etc, but am still getting nothing on the screen. Video cables are connected. It is almost as if connecting the hub to the mobo has irreversibly caused a fault and even disconnecting the hub again makes no difference.
> any offers on this?
> 
> The motherboard , following powerup, displays a sequence of numerous q-codes, stopping at q-code 03 (CACHE_ENABLED)
> 
> UPDATE : Following an online chat with ASUS, the BIOS manual is wrong and the Q-Code 03 is defined as System Agent initialization before microcode loading.. The agent went on to say that this is CPU related..!!! Surely it cannot be CPU related as it was all seemingly working fine and the CPU configuration / hardware has not been touched. He also specifically stated that the FAN header would not be implicated (I asked).
> 
> Any help sorting this issue would by endlessly appreciated chaps. Im really stuck despite all the due diligence i did before starting, to ensure a fluid build, as this pc is for my work and im stranded without it!


Do you have photos of how the board is connected with your stuff? I advice to try to boot it out of the case with the cpu with cpu fan, gpu, single ram stick. Just the basic stuff and try if it boots. You may remove cmos battery to do the reset also.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Do you have photos of how the board is connected with your stuff? I advice to try to boot it out of the case with the cpu with cpu fan, gpu, single ram stick. Just the basic stuff and try if it boots. You may remove cmos battery to do the reset also.


Hi there and thank you for the reply. I've done the cmos battery thing to no avail unfortunately. I dont think there is a a case short, as the machine ran fine for 2 days. but then had problems on connecting fans?
This scenario isn't one of the machine never booting as it has booted. Removing mobo from the case may eliminate shorts, but I do doubt there are any. Have tried single RAM with GPU only, but same result.


----------



## Braaaaap

here are the initial pics of it running at first when testing prime95.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> Hello all e-ws users.
> Ive been directed here by Jura to help me get my pc up and running. currently i m having issues with it.
> here is the issue
> 
> Cpu is a haswell 5960x
> GPU is a Palit Gamerock 1080
> POWERSUPPLY is a 1000w Superflower Gold
> Memory is Corsair 32gb Dominator ram
> Board is the Asus
> CPU Cooler is Thermalright True Spirit 140
> 
> ive built up the machine again, using the new motherboard.
> 
> Machine was running fine with just the CPU fan connected to the mobo. Graphics card all ok, 32GB RAM all ok, PCIe SSD all ok. Booted to Windows 10 fine. Ran Prime 95 overnight and all good. This morning it was still all good, so I reconnected the fans to the hub (i.e. connected the CPU fan to the hub along with all other case fans, then connected the hub to the CPU fan header), rebooted and got a BIOS message about fan configuration.


Ok, now the reason why I wanted to see the pics is that I was curious how many fans you connected to 1 fan header. I am not sure if this is really an accurate info but 1 fan header can supply at max ~1A. I also wanted to take your mobo out so you could check it thoroughly e.g. capacitors, jumpers..etc. do you have speakers on your mobo plugged in? You may detach the GPU and try to boot it without the GPU and check it if it would beep.. personally Id do that to check if your mobo would detect errors like that.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Ok, now the reason why I wanted to see the pics is that I was curious how many fans you connected to 1 fan header. I am not sure if this is really an accurate info but 1 fan header can supply at max ~1A. I also wanted to take your mobo out so you could check it thoroughly e.g. capacitors, jumpers..etc. do you have speakers on your mobo plugged in? You may detach the GPU and try to boot it without the GPU and check it if it would beep.. personally Id do that to check if your mobo would detect errors like that.


hi. r.e. the fans, each one i think is 0.14 and there were 5, which is less than one amp.

Right. more update :Added a speaker to the system speaker pins. No output. Removed the GPU. No output. removed the SSD. No output. Removed the single remaining RAM module. 1 long beep, 2 short beeps. According to several sites, that code is a Video Display Circuitry fault.


----------



## jsutter71

I have some awesome news regarding the bootability functions of the Highpoint SSD7101A. As I previously stated Highpoint did not support bootability functions for this device but in an email to me said they were working on it. Then they released another RAID manager, the SSD7110 which did support this feature. The 2 devices are very similar in nature with the exception that the SSD7110 also provided SAS/SATA ports . When they first released this device I attempted to replace the SSD7101A's drivers with the SSD7110's drivers in hopes that I could trick the device to support bootability. This did not work.

Well the situation has now changed. I just downloaded the latest SSD7110 drivers and after trying the same thing again I am pleased to report that the SSD7110 drivers which enable the bootability functions work with the SSD7101. Remember that Highpoint still states that the SSD7101 does not support this feature, and that the only 2 drives it supports are the 960 evo and 960pro. I blew that out of the water from the start by using my SM951's.

Here are the screenshots.


----------



## Poppapete

Won't we be able to do this without the Highpoint on an X299 using VROC?


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> Hello all e-ws users.
> Ive been directed here by Jura to help me get my pc up and running. currently i m having issues with it.
> here is the issue
> 
> Cpu is a haswell 5960x
> GPU is a Palit Gamerock 1080
> POWERSUPPLY is a 1000w Superflower Gold
> Memory is Corsair 32gb Dominator ram
> Board is the Asus
> CPU Cooler is Thermalright True Spirit 140
> 
> ive built up the machine again, using the new motherboard.
> 
> Machine was running fine with just the CPU fan connected to the mobo. Graphics card all ok, 32GB RAM all ok, PCIe SSD all ok. Booted to Windows 10 fine. Ran Prime 95 overnight and all good. *This morning it was still all good, so I reconnected the fans to the hub (i.e. connected the CPU fan to the hub along with all other case fans, then connected the hub to the CPU fan header),* rebooted and got a BIOS message about fan configuration. I rebooted again and now I don't even get a boot screen, and I keep getting a 03 Q code (Cache_Enabled) on the mobo. I have reset the BIOS, checked all the power connectors, reverted to the fan configuration that was working this morning, etc, but am still getting nothing on the screen. Video cables are connected. It is almost as if connecting the hub to the mobo has irreversibly caused a fault and even disconnecting the hub again makes no difference.
> any offers on this?
> 
> The motherboard , following powerup, displays a sequence of numerous q-codes, stopping at q-code 03 (CACHE_ENABLED)
> 
> UPDATE : Following an online chat with ASUS, the BIOS manual is wrong and the Q-Code 03 is defined as System Agent initialization before microcode loading.. The agent went on to say that this is CPU related..!!! Surely it cannot be CPU related as it was all seemingly working fine and the CPU configuration / hardware has not been touched. He also specifically stated that the FAN header would not be implicated (I asked).
> 
> Any help sorting this issue would by endlessly appreciated chaps. Im really stuck despite all the due diligence i did before starting, to ensure a fluid build, as this pc is for my work and im stranded without it!


It may help to keep the CPU cooler connected to the CPU fan header and connect the hub to another, or even the CPU Opt header. I have 4 140mm CPU/radiator fans connected directly to the CPU fan header and the pump connected to the CPU Opt header with no problem. I also have 2 140s on another header (front intake), the rear 140 exhaust in header #1 (closest to the rear and memory), with others connected to the remainder. All the fans are controlled through the BIOS...and no problems.

Hopes this helps.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Won't we be able to do this without the Highpoint on an X299 using VROC?


Yes. But this pertains to X99 boards.


----------



## Braaaaap

processing this at work atm so will read fully when home ty for reply!!!!


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> It may help to keep the CPU cooler connected to the CPU fan header and connect the hub to another, or even the CPU Opt header. I have 4 140mm CPU/radiator fans connected directly to the CPU fan header and the pump connected to the CPU Opt header with no problem. I also have 2 140s on another header (front intake), the rear 140 exhaust in header #1 (closest to the rear and memory), with others connected to the remainder. All the fans are controlled through the BIOS...and no problems.
> Hopes this helps.


ok ty for reply, but we are excluding the hub to keep it simple at the moment. So the cpu cooler would connect to fan header or OPT header, but that does not fix the problem. Adding in the hub would not alter this.


----------



## Poppapete

FWIW.

Most MB's require a connection to CPU header for boot sequence. (this may be able to be changed in BIOS on some boards). I suspect the connection of CPU fan header to HUB has disrupted this signal somehow.


----------



## weinstein888

Anyone ever have trouble with these two USB ports in particular? I don't know if these are on a separate controller from the others, but I can't seem to get any devices recognized with these two. On 3502 BIOS. Didn't see any USB controller drivers on the website, so I'm assuming they're all Intel? This is a replacement board from an RMA about a year ago.

Does anyone know how long the warranty is on these? Could I still RMA it (purchased in September 2014).


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weinstein888*
> 
> Anyone ever have trouble with these two USB ports in particular? I don't know if these are on a separate controller from the others, but I can't seem to get any devices recognized with these two. On 3502 BIOS. Didn't see any USB controller drivers on the website, so I'm assuming they're all Intel? This is a replacement board from an RMA about a year ago.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the warranty is on these? Could I still RMA it (purchased in September 2014).


3 year warranty.. I'm not completely sure, but I think the warranty period should reset from the time you received your replacement. Call for verification or logon to Asus support to verify. It would have been preregistered since it was an RMA.


----------



## Braaaaap

pso been thinking on this last night,
if it is the case that there has been some signal disruption when connecting the hub to the cpu fan header, what has been disrupted how do we correct it? The connection has been removed and the fan is connected directly to the header again.


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> pso been thinking on this last night,
> if it is the case that there has been some signal disruption when connecting the hub to the cpu fan header, what has been disrupted how do we correct it? The connection has been removed and the fan is connected directly to the header again.


As to what could have cased the disruption, my guess is the problem lies between that particular hub and CPU header. What comes to mind is your hub is "powered"...some 3rd party "power" hubs are NOT good for this particular header. The best hub I know that works with the CPU header is Swiftech's; but that was on the X79-E WS...not using it on this particular board so I have no idea.

Now, if your system is still not working after you plugged your cooler directly into the CPU header, I suggest clearing the BIOS by either pressing the "Clear CMOS button" [CLR_CMOS] located at the bottom-left of the board or removing the battery for about 1 minute. Please do this with not only the power off, but unplugged from the wall as well.

Good luck Braaaaap.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> Hello all e-ws users.
> Ive been directed here by Jura to help me get my pc up and running. currently i m having issues with it.
> here is the issue
> 
> Cpu is a haswell 5960x
> GPU is a Palit Gamerock 1080
> POWERSUPPLY is a 1000w Superflower Gold
> Memory is Corsair 32gb Dominator ram
> Board is the Asus
> CPU Cooler is Thermalright True Spirit 140
> 
> ive built up the machine again, using the new motherboard.
> 
> Machine was running fine with just the CPU fan connected to the mobo. Graphics card all ok, 32GB RAM all ok, PCIe SSD all ok. Booted to Windows 10 fine. Ran Prime 95 overnight and all good. This morning it was still all good, so I reconnected the fans to the hub (i.e. connected the CPU fan to the hub along with all other case fans, then connected the hub to the CPU fan header), rebooted and got a BIOS message about fan configuration. I rebooted again and now I don't even get a boot screen, and I keep getting a 03 Q code (Cache_Enabled) on the mobo. I have reset the BIOS, checked all the power connectors, reverted to the fan configuration that was working this morning, etc, but am still getting nothing on the screen. Video cables are connected. It is almost as if connecting the hub to the mobo has irreversibly caused a fault and even disconnecting the hub again makes no difference.
> any offers on this?
> 
> The motherboard , following powerup, displays a sequence of numerous q-codes, stopping at q-code 03 (CACHE_ENABLED)
> 
> UPDATE : Following an online chat with ASUS, the BIOS manual is wrong and the Q-Code 03 is defined as System Agent initialization before microcode loading.. The agent went on to say that this is CPU related..!!! Surely it cannot be CPU related as it was all seemingly working fine and the CPU configuration / hardware has not been touched. He also specifically stated that the FAN header would not be implicated (I asked).
> 
> Any help sorting this issue would by endlessly appreciated chaps. Im really stuck despite all the due diligence i did before starting, to ensure a fluid build, as this pc is for my work and im stranded without it!


Ok...I think I understand what's going on here if I understand what your saying correctly. I'm ADD so I had to read this a couple time in order to process. So here is what's I'm seeing.
1. You built your system with the CPU fan plugged into the CPU fan header, ran your tests and everything worked fine.
2. You then removed your CPU fan and plugged it into a power/fan hub with other fans, then you plugged the hub in to the CPU header. Is the CPU header the only source of power for the hub? Or is their a USB connection for that?
3. A couple possibilities. If that CPU fan header is the only source of power for that fan then you likely overloaded that header. Those headers are not decided to handle more then 1 fan. If their is an addition power connection for your hub through USB than you still might have damaged your header. The reason I say that is that the hub might have corrupted your BIOS. I have seen many issues with this board specifically with USB hubs affecting bootability. It's an issue that has plagued X99 chipsets overall. On my system I only have 1 fan connected to a CPU header on my motherboard. That's my rear case fan plugged into the rear most motherboard header. My other 36 case fans are all connected through my Aquaero which connects though my motherboards internal USB 2 port.
4. If nothing you've attempted has resolved your issue then RMA.
5. I'm leaning on the side of a shorted header because a corrupted BIOS is not a difficult fix. Their are to many safety features in this board to correct that problem.
6. If the hubs directions state it can be connected this way, keep in mind that the motherboards directions supersede the hubs which states maximum 1A (12 W). What was power requirements for your those fans?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> FWIW.
> 
> Most MB's require a connection to CPU header for boot sequence. (this may be able to be changed in BIOS on some boards). I suspect the connection of CPU fan header to HUB has disrupted this signal somehow.


I don't have anything connected to my CPU header. The BIOS allows you to turn off the error message during boot.


----------



## Steven185

So I'm about to buy a core i7 for its capacity to overclock. I'm between the i7-6800k and the i7-6850k. Their only difference is that one is 28-lane CPU and the other a 40-lane CPU

Considering that I'm utilizing all seven ports (deep learning rig) should I go for the 28-lane or the 40-lane one? Would I be impacted negatively? I'm currently using a 40-lane CPU.

I'm asking because I can only find the 28-lane CPU around here. So it's the only I can choose if I don''t want to wait for a week+.

If (for my purposes) it's all the same, then I'm going on with the i7-6800k

tl;dr: Woulld a 28 lane CPU disallow me from using the full bandwidth that this board offers in theory? (16x,8x,8x,8x,8x,8x,8x)


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steven185*
> 
> So I'm about to buy a core i7 for its capacity to overclock. I'm between the i7-6800k and the i7-6850k. Their only difference is that one is 28-lane CPU and the other a 40-lane CPU
> 
> Considering that I'm utilizing all seven ports (deep learning rig) should I go for the 28-lane or the 40-lane one? Would I be impacted negatively? I'm currently using a 40-lane CPU.
> 
> I'm asking because I can only find the 28-lane CPU around here. So it's the only I can choose if I don''t want to wait for a week+.
> 
> If (for my purposes) it's all the same, then I'm going on with the i7-6800k
> 
> tl;dr: Woulld a 28 lane CPU disallow me from using the full bandwidth that this board offers in theory? (16x,8x,8x,8x,8x,8x,8x)


The beauty of this board is dual PLX chips. More bandwidth which allows both 28 or 40 lane CPU's to share the same benefits. I would still choose a 40 lane CPU because the complexities associated with deep learning would better benefit. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## zlpw0ker

I just noticed that 1 of my 3 screens just goes black and after like 3seconds turn back on, I dont know what issue is. I have had this happen before but it happened today. I'm running 1080 seahawk x with 3 monitors setu up as extended.
Is this a setting on the monitor or a setting in windows that can fix this? or is this power problem related to the mobo?


----------



## Braaaaap

I am reading and processing. the input here is very much appreciated, Thankyou all for the support you are giving me. Im no noob in pc building as starting modding in the 1980's but this one has had me stumped


----------



## Braaaaap

The hub was powered independently from PSU cable - no USB power was used, therefore it is doubtful that the CPU FAN header has blown.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> As to what could have cased the disruption, my guess is the problem lies between that particular hub and CPU header. What comes to mind is your hub is "powered"...some 3rd party "power" hubs are NOT good for this particular header. The best hub I know that works with the CPU header is Swiftech's; but that was on the X79-E WS...not using it on this particular board so I have no idea.
> 
> Now, if your system is still not working after you plugged your cooler directly into the CPU header, I suggest clearing the BIOS by either pressing the "Clear CMOS button" [CLR_CMOS] located at the bottom-left of the board or removing the battery for about 1 minute. Please do this with not only the power off, but unplugged from the wall as well.
> 
> Good luck Braaaaap.


The hub was powered independently from PSU cable - no USB power was used, therefore it is doubtful that the CPU FAN header has blown.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> As to what could have cased the disruption, my guess is the problem lies between that particular hub and CPU header. What comes to mind is your hub is "powered"...some 3rd party "power" hubs are NOT good for this particular header. The best hub I know that works with the CPU header is Swiftech's; but that was on the X79-E WS...not using it on this particular board so I have no idea.
> 
> Now, if your system is still not working after you plugged your cooler directly into the CPU header, I suggest clearing the BIOS by either pressing the "Clear CMOS button" [CLR_CMOS] located at the bottom-left of the board or removing the battery for about 1 minute. Please do this with not only the power off, but unplugged from the wall as well.
> 
> Good luck Braaaaap.


yes i made sure the power outlet was not connected at wall


----------



## Braaaaap

Ok...I think I understand what's going on here if I understand what your saying correctly. I'm ADD so I had to read this a couple time in order to process. So here is what's I'm seeing.
1. You built your system with the CPU fan plugged into the CPU fan header, ran your tests and everything worked fine.
2. You then removed your CPU fan and plugged it into a power/fan hub with other fans, then you plugged the hub in to the CPU header. Is the CPU header the only source of power for the hub? Or is their a USB connection for that?
3. A couple possibilities. If that CPU fan header is the only source of power for that fan then you likely overloaded that header. Those headers are not decided to handle more then 1 fan. If their is an addition power connection for your hub through USB than you still might have damaged your header. The reason I say that is that the hub might have corrupted your BIOS. I have seen many issues with this board specifically with USB hubs affecting bootability. It's an issue that has plagued X99 chipsets overall. On my system I only have 1 fan connected to a CPU header on my motherboard. That's my rear case fan plugged into the rear most motherboard header. My other 36 case fans are all connected through my Aquaero which connects though my motherboards internal USB 2 port.
4. If nothing you've attempted has resolved your issue then RMA.
5. I'm leaning on the side of a shorted header because a corrupted BIOS is not a difficult fix. Their are to many safety features in this board to correct that problem.
6. If the hubs directions state it can be connected this way, keep in mind that the motherboards directions supersede the hubs which states maximum 1A (12 W). What was power requirements for your those fans?

[/quote]

The hub was powered from PSU cable - no USB power was used, therefore it is doubtful that the CPU FAN header has blown ?


----------



## Braaaaap

also, there were 5 fans , 0.14 each so less than 1 amp total


----------



## Poppapete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> also, there were 5 fans , 0.14 each so less than 1 amp total


It's < 1amp when running but a LOT more on startup.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> It's < 1amp when running but a LOT more on startup.


I've run into this problem before where I overloaded headers. Burned once and never again. It might be expensive but my Aquaero has saved me lots of grief. Especially since I make my own power, fan, and USB cables. As far as an overloaded header that is just one of the possibilities. The other possibility might be the related to the control wire. If you have multiple fans using more then 1 control wire then it might have corrupted your BIOS. And if that's not it then it might be the control signal coming from your HUB. My point is that you should never ever connect a HUB to a fan header. Especially the CPU header. If you need additional cooling other then the existing fan headers then use one which connects through your USB port. I have 31 Noctua fans on my Aquaero which connect through a single motherboard 5 pin USB header. Fan hubs don't always use the best capacitors and if it fails I would rather it affect my Aquaero which has protective circuitry in the even of an overload. I realize that the HUB might specifically say to use the CPU fan header. That's because some motherboards only have 1 PWM fan connection. I still recommend to RMA it just to be sure.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> I've run into this problem before where I overloaded headers. Burned once and never again. It might be expensive but my Aquaero has saved me lots of grief. Especially since I make my own power, fan, and USB cables. As far as an overloaded header that is just one of the possibilities. The other possibility might be the related to the control wire. If you have multiple fans using more then 1 control wire then it might have corrupted your BIOS. And if that's not it then it might be the control signal coming from your HUB. My point is that you should never ever connect a HUB to a fan header. Especially the CPU header. If you need additional cooling other then the existing fan headers then use one which connects through your USB port. I have 31 Noctua fans on my Aquaero which connect through a single motherboard 5 pin USB header. Fan hubs don't always use the best capacitors and if it fails I would rather it affect my Aquaero which has protective circuitry in the even of an overload. I realize that the HUB might specifically say to use the CPU fan header. That's because some motherboards only have 1 PWM fan connection. I still recommend to RMA it just to be sure.


noted guys and processing!


----------



## jsutter71

FYI. This looks promising. Here's hoping Asus or Asrock releases their versions soon.
C422 chipset for Xeon-W CPU's
http://b2b.gigabyte.com/Server-Motherboard/MW51-HP0-rev-10#ov

X299 version.
https://www.techpowerup.com/233864/gigabyte-c422-ws-bridges-the-gap-between-core-x-and-xeon-gold


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> FYI. This looks promising. Here's hoping Asus or Asrock releases their versions soon.
> C422 chipset for Xeon-W CPU's
> http://b2b.gigabyte.com/Server-Motherboard/MW51-HP0-rev-10#ov
> 
> X299 version.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/233864/gigabyte-c422-ws-bridges-the-gap-between-core-x-and-xeon-gold


for WS boards of the x299 I expected more, our board is still far better than those 2 you linked.
its how I see it atleast.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> for WS boards of the x299 I expected more, our board is still far better than those 2 you linked.
> its how I see it atleast.


We'll wait and see. I was surprised when the 10G version of this board was released without Thunderbolt support. I really don't care about the lighting affects and flare that most of the generic X299 boards include. I have an Aquaero for that. As long as the new board does not drop features, like thunderbolt, and supports the newer technology than I'll be happy.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> FYI. This looks promising. Here's hoping Asus or Asrock releases their versions soon.
> C422 chipset for Xeon-W CPU's
> http://b2b.gigabyte.com/Server-Motherboard/MW51-HP0-rev-10#ov
> 
> X299 version.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/233864/gigabyte-c422-ws-bridges-the-gap-between-core-x-and-xeon-gold


So that first board you mentioned is a thing of bneauty. I just wish Intel would release a CPU with more PciE lanes like AMD did. I just got my X99-E 10G WS board from ASUS and I love it so far. I upgraded from the regular Asus X99-E WS board (may use it as a low powered, energy use wise, server or something)

We need to see more server boards like that single socket monster above!.

It would also be nice to see a board that has at least SIX of the PciE slots running full speed x16. Also, where are the x32 stuff at?


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> So that first board you mentioned is a thing of bneauty. I just wish Intel would release a CPU with more PciE lanes like AMD did. I just got my X99-E 10G WS board from ASUS and I love it so far. I upgraded from the regular Asus X99-E WS board (may use it as a low powered, energy use wise, server or something)
> 
> We need to see more server boards like that single socket monster above!.
> 
> It would also be nice to see a board that has at least SIX of the PciE slots running full speed x16. Also, where are the x32 stuff at?


pcie 4.0 will use x32 speed I belive,


----------



## jsutter71

I have looked all over the place online for these and haven't found any place that is selling them until now. I'm curious to find out if they will work since My highpoint card is basically identical hardware. I haven't found any driver support and the X299 motherboard instructions say to install the RAID driver found on the support CD. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Poppapete

Don't forget to post results. I see one guy got 8 GB/sec writes and 11 GB/s reads with 4 Samsung 960 pros. The secret is to get it to act as a boot drive! Is it true that the X299 VROC will only work with intel drives?


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> Don't forget to post results. I see one guy got 8 GB/sec writes and 11 GB/s reads with 4 Samsung 960 pros. The secret is to get it to act as a boot drive! Is it true that the X299 VROC will only work with intel drives?


That's what ASUS says. Also needs a hardware key for anything above RAID 0.
https://www.slideshare.net/pertonas/hyper-m2-x16-x-intel-vroc


----------



## jsutter71

Got this in the mail today. It's prettier then the Highpoint. I'll install and share my experience at the first opportunity. I'm going to have to acquire a couple disks first.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Got this in the mail today. It's prettier then the Highpoint. I'll install and share my experience at the first opportunity. I'm going to have to acquire a couple disks first.


Please do,that looks really nice. would be awesome to have the m.2 on. I'm planning on buying the samsung 980 pro when it is realeased and I'm gonna need a m.2 adapter card that cools it with pads.
Please check if all m.2 drives that are connected there has to be in RAID or such, or if its just a big card that houses 4 m.2's.
The only problem I see is when you need to reinstall the OS and you need to disconnect the m.2 if you have more than 1 m.2 drive connected.


----------



## Tecchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Got this in the mail today. It's prettier then the Highpoint. I'll install and share my experience at the first opportunity. I'm going to have to acquire a couple disks first.


So, I know the VROC functions won't work with an X99 board, but does the card itself support RAID'ing the drives together? Or would they just be seen as individual devices? Either way, I've been looking for a card just like this ever since I saw the Dell and HP cards. Where can I find one?!


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tecchie*
> 
> So, I know the VROC functions won't work with an X99 board, but does the card itself support RAID'ing the drives together? Or would they just be seen as individual devices? Either way, I've been looking for a card just like this ever since I saw the Dell and HP cards. Where can I find one?!


Bought it on ebay. This is more of an experiment for me since I have a X99 system. I also have the Highpoint solution which might also suit your needs.
http://highpoint-tech.com/USA-test/series-ssd7101a-1-overview.htm


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Does anyone know if the 4 pin chassis fan headers on the X77-E WS/USB 3.1 are true PWM or are they the fake ones that will run PWM fans at full speed only?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Does anyone know if the 4 pin chassis fan headers on the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 are true PWM or are they the fake ones that will run PWM fans at full speed only?


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 4 pin chassis fan headers on the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 are true PWM or are they the fake ones that will run PWM fans at full speed only?


They are real PWMs. I control several headers with multiple fans from the BIOS on my board with no problems.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldAMDnew2Intel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Does anyone know if the 4 pin chassis fan headers on the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 are true PWM or are they the fake ones that will run PWM fans at full speed only?
> 
> 
> 
> They are real PWMs. I control several headers with multiple fans from the BIOS on my board with no problems.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryGuy

Hi;

I noticed that the ASUS driver/BIOS page for the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 lists a firmware update dated 8/16/2017 apparently for the PLX-8747 PCIe chips. It says it is for the

'PEX8747-CA firmware v20170704 Enhanced the compatibility with some Intel LAN cards.'

Has anyone tried this? I was wondering if this was working for people who tried it, or if I should stay away from it.

Also, the instruction say to run this from a boot-able USB stick in a DOS environment, but I wasn't sure where to get the image for one. Is this a 'real' old-fashioned DOS, or the command line from a WinPE environment?

Thanks;


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> Hi;
> 
> I noticed that the ASUS driver/BIOS page for the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 lists a firmware update dated 8/16/2017 apparently for the PLX-8747 PCIe chips. It says it is for the
> 
> 'PEX8747-CA firmware v20170704 Enhanced the compatibility with some Intel LAN cards.'
> 
> Has anyone tried this? I was wondering if this was working for people who tried it, or if I should stay away from it.
> 
> Also, the instruction say to run this from a boot-able USB stick in a DOS environment, but I wasn't sure where to get the image for one. Is this a 'real' old-fashioned DOS, or the command line from a WinPE environment?
> 
> Thanks;


I looked at it but it's a pain to install. The instructions are not good.


----------



## field3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> Hi;
> 
> I noticed that the ASUS driver/BIOS page for the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 lists a firmware update dated 8/16/2017 apparently for the PLX-8747 PCIe chips. It says it is for the
> 
> 'PEX8747-CA firmware v20170704 Enhanced the compatibility with some Intel LAN cards.'
> 
> Has anyone tried this? I was wondering if this was working for people who tried it, or if I should stay away from it.
> 
> Also, the instruction say to run this from a boot-able USB stick in a DOS environment, but I wasn't sure where to get the image for one. Is this a 'real' old-fashioned DOS, or the command line from a WinPE environment?
> 
> Thanks;


Installed it this past weekend. installed freedos via rufus on to the usb. "How to" with a screen shot included with the firmware .zip. took a second or 2 for update.


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *field3*
> 
> Installed it this past weekend. installed freedos via rufus on to the usb. "How to" with a screen shot included with the firmware .zip. took a second or 2 for update.


Thanks. I got freedos on a USB drive to try. I figured I would try and save the old firmware first in case of a problem. (So I didn't actually apply the new flash).

Not knowing much about this process, I though the saved data would be the same size as the data in the firmware update. But, to my surprise the saved data said it was only 68 bytes long while the new data file is 268 bytes long:

plxeep.exe -s temp.bin -p 8747 -d 1

"Selected: 8747 10b5 [b:03 s:00 f:0]

Get EEPROM data size.. Ok (68B inc 32-bit CRC)
Read EEPROM data...... Ok
Write data to file.... Ok (temp.bin)
-- Complete (0.00 sec) -- "

The .pdf screenshot included with the instructions (such as they are) also shows 268 bytes as a length. So, that seems a little worrisome.

It also seems that there are two 8747 devices listed, but the 8747.bat file appears to target just the first one. And there also appears to be some other unused .bat files that might target the second one as well (romver2.bat and program2.bat), but I didn't see how they would be invoked from the 8747.bat.

At any rate, I imaging you would have mentioned any problem if you had experienced any. So, maybe the firmware load size is perhaps changed by the load process?

I currently have BIOS 3502 loaded, in case that's different.


----------



## pyite

Quote:


> I had to disable secure boot


How do you do this? When I go into the secure boot menu option, I can disable CSM but there is no option to disable secure boot. It just prints a line saying that it is enabled.


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> ...
> 
> Not knowing much about this process, I though the saved data would be the same size as the data in the firmware update. But, to my surprise the saved data said it was only 68 bytes long while the new data file is 268 bytes long:
> 
> plxeep.exe -s temp.bin -p 8747 -d 1
> 
> "Selected: 8747 10b5 [b:03 s:00 f:0]
> 
> Get EEPROM data size.. Ok (68B inc 32-bit CRC)
> Read EEPROM data...... Ok
> Write data to file.... Ok (temp.bin)
> -- Complete (0.00 sec) -- "
> 
> ...


Maybe try adding "-n 200" to the plxeep.exe command line to extract an additional 200 bytes after the 68 bytes and compare what you get to the new firmware file.

Code:



Code:


Usage: PlxEep -l|-s file [-p chip[,rev]] [-d dev] [-w width]
                          [-i] [-n bytes] [-v]

 Options:
   -l | -s       Load (-l) file to EEPROM -OR- Save (-s) EEPROM to file
   file          Specifies the file to load or save
   -p chip,rev   Limits device selection to a specific PLX chip type. If
                  revision provided, it further limits to a specific revision.
   -d dev        Specifies device number to select
   -w width      Specifies an EEPROM address width (1, 2, or 3) to override
   -i            Ignore warnings & continue (e.g. EEPROM not detected)
   -n bytes      Number of extra bytes (after PLX portion) to save to file
   -v            Verbose output (for debugging purposes)
   -h or -?      This help screen


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScootingCat*
> 
> Maybe try adding "-n 200" to the plxeep.exe command line to extract an additional 200 bytes after the 68 bytes and compare what you get to the new firmware file.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Usage: PlxEep -l|-s file [-p chip[,rev]] [-d dev] [-w width]
> [-i] [-n bytes] [-v]
> 
> Options:
> -l | -s       Load (-l) file to EEPROM -OR- Save (-s) EEPROM to file
> file          Specifies the file to load or save
> -p chip,rev   Limits device selection to a specific PLX chip type. If
> revision provided, it further limits to a specific revision.
> -d dev        Specifies device number to select
> -w width      Specifies an EEPROM address width (1, 2, or 3) to override
> -i            Ignore warnings & continue (e.g. EEPROM not detected)
> -n bytes      Number of extra bytes (after PLX portion) to save to file
> -v            Verbose output (for debugging purposes)
> -h or -?      This help screen


I tried this. It said it was reading an 'extra' 200 bytes, and the extra bytes were all zeroes in the resultant file.

The initial 68 bytes are the same though.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody tried the new bios? Just curious if anybody reached 3333Mhz with16x4?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody tried the new bios? Just curious if anybody reached 3333Mhz with16x4?


I just did the update. I didn't try 3333 but I see no reason why not. I'm running 3200 with no issues.


----------



## angelgraves13

New BIOS

X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3601 release.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
1.Improved Plextor M8Pe M.2 NVMe SSD compatibility
2.Improve Logitech G510s Gaming Keyboard compatibility in Post and UEFI
**Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3601.

Steps

Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS.
Step2: Clear CMOS.
Step3: Install CPU.
Step4: Start to use.

Should I just update as usual or do flashback?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelgraves13*
> 
> New BIOS
> 
> X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3601 release.
> [Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
> 1.Improved Plextor M8Pe M.2 NVMe SSD compatibility
> 2.Improve Logitech G510s Gaming Keyboard compatibility in Post and UEFI
> **Please use "USB BIOS Flashback " upgrade to BIOS 3601.
> 
> Steps
> 
> Step1: USB BIOS Flashback update BIOS.
> Step2: Clear CMOS.
> Step3: Install CPU.
> Step4: Start to use.
> 
> Should I just update as usual or do flashback?


I never had any issues with flashback. Unless your using the items stating were fixed the update is pretty pointless. The only thing it did for me was make me have to remember all my overclock settings.


----------



## Vexellon

Just found this thread. I bought this board as soon as it was released. About a year later and I'm still so happy I went with it. It was super expensive compared to others but I love it. My setup:

i7-6850k
32GB RAM 3200Mhz
NVIDIA Titan X Pascal
Cooler Master Cosmos II case
Corsair h100i v2 liquid CPU cooler
EVGA 850w Power Supply (Titanium)
Intel overclock protection plan.

I'm using the build-in overclocking in extreme mode. I primarily run Linux but I also have Windows on a secondary drive for some games and applications. I've never thrown anything at this machine it couldn't handle. It does a really good job training my neural networks too.

My plans:

A second Titan X Pascal (I program machine learning algorithms).
A more powerful power supply.
Liquid GPU coolers.
A 64GB or 128GB RAM kit.
Possibly an even better i7 as prices go down.

When I first got this board, I had trouble with RAM. I initially tried to use RAM that wasn't on the board's compat list because of the good deals I could get on newegg. This was a mistake. I tried a GSkill Tridenz kit and could never get it to work. Once I used the RAM on the compat list though, it worked right away with no problems.

All this time later and this mobo is still probably the best of the Asus's WS series.


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *field3*
> 
> Installed it this past weekend. installed freedos via rufus on to the usb. "How to" with a screen shot included with the firmware .zip. took a second or 2 for update.


I flashed this using the instructions found in the .pdf. This only mentions running 8747.bat.

But, it looks like this only flashed the first of the 2 PEX chips. ('Saving' the current contents now shows a different length for the 2 chips on my system at the moment. The new longer size for the first, and the older shorter length for the other).

Did you run only 8747.bat? Or flash both?

It looks to me like running 'program2.bat 8747ca.bin' would probably try to flash both.


----------



## maurice27

Hello, i'm new here, and i got a question i have the ASUS X99-E WS motherboard which is a pretty awesome motherboard, i was curious to know if it was possible to use with the latest bios the ES/QS XEON's i see a lot on ebay which would be cheap.

i did try to search this information, but alas i was not able to find any definitive information

Thanks!!!


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

> Originally Posted by *maurice27*
> 
> Hello, i'm new here, and i got a question i have the ASUS X99-E WS motherboard which is a pretty awesome motherboard, i was curious to know if it was possible to use with the latest bios the ES/QS XEON's i see a lot on ebay which would be cheap.
> 
> i did try to search this information, but alas i was not able to find any definitive information
> 
> Thanks!!!


First, welcome maurice27. Generally concerning your chip, here's a post regarding engineering sample XEONs, then ASUS does list some XEONs, but since you didn't list its model number I can't say for sure if it's supported. As to your specific question, I personally would only use the ASUS updates for my board and use Intel for the ES chip...meaning, I would go to Intel's site and see if there are any updates for that particular chip. I've done that with my i7s and haven't had any problems (yet







), although I understand this is a different chip that requires careful maintenance, from everything I've read the XEON chip is great after setup.

I know this didn't provide a "definitive" answer to your post, but maybe it gives you a starting point. I personally don't plan on using the update in question since I have neither a Plextor M8Pe M.2 NVMe SSD or use Logitech's G510s Gaming Keyboard.


----------



## maurice27

Thanks!
Well i would use one CPU that is supported for the motherboard, but in it's QS/ES state, example the E5-2650 V4 but ES

Example:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Intel-Xeon-E5-2650-V4-ES-QHV6-12Core-2-2GHz-30MB-105W-LGA2011-Processor-CPU-/112515537506?hash=item1a3272da62:g:MB0AAOSwhfhZyN-n


----------



## Chaoz

Just found this thread. I've had my WS board since beginning of this year and slapped a Bitspower monoblock on it. Love my board to death.
I have the USB3.1 version, tho.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

That's pimp, love it!


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's pimp, love it!


Thanks







. Here's a full pic of my system.



It's still not completely finished so don't really have any decent pics. Still need to add a few things, like tempsensor, flowmeter and such.


----------



## fra z

Hi,

Asus X99 E WS & Asus X99 E WS USB 3.1

Are there any limitations on the use of the USB 3.1 (not type C) or other connections due to the X99 chipset?

Both versions are still available and on some of the other X99 boards, say AsRock OC formula there were compromises between the regular and 3.1 board. I've had a quick read on the boards and the 3.1 has the USB 3.1 integrated into the board. Does this mean there is no add in card with the 3.1?

X99 has the 8 PCI-e lanes to the chipset which is why I ask if anything is compromised by this and the Intel flexi I/O

Any real pointers from the folks who know these boards inside and out would be helpful - and comparisons between the regular and 3.1 apart from the USB 3.1 on the back panel - thanks -


----------



## zlpw0ker

so I saw the Xpoint 900p on the wAN show just now, I know its optane. But will our mobo be able to boot from it?
If not I will get the 970 or 980 pro from samsung when they come on market.


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fra z*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Asus X99 E WS & Asus X99 E WS USB 3.1
> 
> Are there any limitations on the use of the USB 3.1 (not type C) or other connections due to the X99 chipset?
> 
> *Not sure what you mean by limitation.*
> 
> Both versions are still available and on some of the other X99 boards, say AsRock OC formula there were compromises between the regular and 3.1 board. I've had a quick read on the boards and the 3.1 has the USB 3.1 integrated into the board. Does this mean there is no add in card with the 3.1?
> 
> *The USB3.1 version only has USB2.0 add-on card in the box. That's it.*
> 
> X99 has the 8 PCI-e lanes to the chipset which is why I ask if anything is compromised by this and the Intel flexi I/O
> 
> Any real pointers from the folks who know these boards inside and out would be helpful - and comparisons between the regular and 3.1 apart from the USB 3.1 on the back panel - thanks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only difference is the 2 USB3.1 ports in the back instead of all USB3.0's. that's it.
> I had both boards, but my non-USB3.1 board borked a while back so I exchanged it for a 3.1 version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> so I saw the Xpoint 900p on the wAN show just now, I know its optane. But will our mobo be able to boot from it?
> If not I will get the 970 or 980 pro from samsung when they come on market.


The Optane SSD's act like a cache for people who don't have an SSD in their system. So technically it should work fine. Best thing to do is get a new Samsung NVMe SSD.

I'm using an NVMe M.2 SSD with a Aqua Computers PCIe Passive Cooled bracket and has no difference in speed compared to when it was in the slot.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoz*
> 
> The Optane SSD's act like a cache for people who don't have an SSD in their system. So technically it should work fine. Best thing to do is get a new Samsung NVMe SSD.
> 
> I'm using an NVMe M.2 SSD with a Aqua Computers PCIe Passive Cooled bracket and has no difference in speed compared to when it was in the slot.


normal optane does work like a cache drive,but the 900p is fitted with Xpoint technology and the 900p is with 480GB capacity and normal cache optane drive is what....64GB?

anyway. is that passive cooler m.2 vertical mounted on the pcie or horizontally? I'm asking because I want an m.2 cooler for my os m.2 drive to keep it cooler than 45c and I generally dont like stuff on my mobo going high vertically.


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> normal optane does work like a cache drive,but the 900p is fitted with Xpoint technology and the 900p is with 480GB capacity and normal cache optane drive is what....64GB?
> 
> anyway. is that passive cooler m.2 vertical mounted on the pcie or horizontally? I'm asking because I want an m.2 cooler for my os m.2 drive to keep it cooler than 45c and I generally dont like stuff on my mobo going high vertically.


The Optane 900p doesn't seem to have any RAM-buffers, while other M.2 SSD's do. So it can reach high speeds but won't be able to get higher peak read/write speeds.

They also seem to be quite expensive, tbh.

This is the AC KryoM.2 adapter I use.



The M.2 NVMe SSD is mounted vertically on the adapter, which makes it smaller than other adapters.

My M.2 NVMe used to get really hot, it maxed out at 70°C (which caused a bit of a thermal throttle), with the adapter it never goes over 38°C, which is awesome.


----------



## DooRules

Intel never goes for peak read write numbers. What they do go for is 4k random read write numbers, and using that metric the new 900 Optane crushes all comers.

Actually thought it would cost more given Intel's history.


----------



## Braaaaap

OK got my x99 3.1 back from Asus and can now continue with the build,
Here hoping...


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody knows how to figure this out? Ive installed every driver found on the x99 e ws 3.1 on the asus site but I get an "unknown device"


----------



## ScootingCat

Get the hardware ID from Device Manager and Google it to find out what the device is.


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScootingCat*
> 
> Get the hardware ID from Device Manager and Google it to find out what the device is.


how do I get device ID?


E D I T:

I found out that in some threads it's the asus probe sensor. I tried installing the driver but it still shows the problem. I thought it had the fix.


----------



## Poppapete

The board has 2 Intel adaptors (different versions). One of yours is not working. Remove then reload the drivers for a starter.


----------



## ScootingCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The board has 2 Intel adaptors (different versions). One of yours is not working. Remove then reload the drivers for a starter.


This has nothing to do with the network adapters. One is disabled, and if it's not being used, that's fine.

I would try uninstalling the AMDA00 device, rebooting, and reinstalling the driver.


----------



## fra z

Is it a USB 3 or USB 3.1 or thunderbolt ? - Process of elimination - Please say what it is


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> The board has 2 Intel adaptors (different versions). One of yours is not working. Remove then reload the drivers for a starter.


I disabled it on purpose. It is the second LAN port which I use for my secondary network. I only enable it when I use it. The "unknown device" is an asus probe sensor which had to be installed "manually". The post on how to fix it is attached below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScootingCat*
> 
> This has nothing to do with the network adapters. One is disabled, and if it's not being used, that's fine.
> 
> I would try uninstalling the AMDA00 device, rebooting, and reinstalling the driver.


You are correct. Thanks for the tip. I found a thread on asus ROG forum on how to do it.
Here it is:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fra z*
> 
> Is it a USB 3 or USB 3.1 or thunderbolt ? - Process of elimination - Please say what it is


It is the asus probe sensor. I had trouble searching for it. It had a different implementation on windows 8.1. When I switched to windows 10, it had to be installed in a different way. Weird for me but it worked.


----------



## fra z

Thanks for the run down for your problem with the Asus folder - svc file - and the .dll - & device manager right click un-install - reboot - voila -







- It is totally not obvious - Is this explained in the LAN settings manual - or motherboard manual?

I've got an X99 WS on the way which is why I take an interest - and hopefully remember this when the time comes -


----------



## DocYoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fra z*
> 
> Thanks for the run down for your problem with the Asus folder - svc file - and the .dll - & device manager right click un-install - reboot - voila -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - It is totally not obvious - Is this explained in the LAN settings manual - or motherboard manual?
> 
> I've got an X99 WS on the way which is why I take an interest - and hopefully remember this when the time comes -


Not related to LAN settings. The asus probe sensor driver is just a minor issue but my OCD kicked in.








No issues on drivers. Windows 10 automatically updates this.


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody tried updating firmware of the samsung 850 pro ssds? I just read there is a firmware update


----------



## 414347

Quote:


> Anybody tried updating firmware of the samsung 850 pro ssds? I just read there is a firmware update


I did, nothing you will know this


----------



## MasterCyclone3D

Well it's has been it awhile folks since I wrote on this motherboard post. Here lately I've I have notice a new BIOS update 3601 just came out and it little bit better BIOS from the last 3 previous BIOS update. I had nothing but random hardware boot up issue and random BIOS boot error. Sometime RAID 0 will work fine and other days a random overclock failed Push F1 sometime it will try to boot from my flash drive and other hard drive or other BOOT directory. Some other days it Boot fine just haves to turn it off and start it back on several times and it will Boot up normal. Some other days my sound card won't work from PCIe slot 3 and sometime it runs smooth and other days it doesn't kind of disappointed in BIOS from ASUS to buggy.

Does anyone know a good workstation motherboard BIOS for the ASUS-E-WS? Or know a better motherboard than this.
Really sick of this random BS boot errors


----------



## jsutter71

So has Asus decided not to make any new X299 workstation boards which would support dual PLX quad X16 PCIe? Not hapy about this.
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/WS-X299-PRO-SE/

This is BS since Gigabyte has something comparable to the X99-WS. That is if Gigabyte ever decides to follow through and release it.
https://www.techpowerup.com/233864/gigabyte-c422-ws-bridges-the-gap-between-core-x-and-xeon-gold

So the ability of being able to operate dual GPU's in SLI @ X16 with an added X16 RAID card for M.2 is not important to Asus.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> So has Asus decided not to make any new X299 workstation boards which would support dual PLX quad X16 PCIe? Not hapy about this.
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/WS-X299-PRO-SE/
> 
> This is BS since Gigabyte has something comparable to the X99-WS. That is if Gigabyte ever decides to follow through and release it.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/233864/gigabyte-c422-ws-bridges-the-gap-between-core-x-and-xeon-gold
> 
> So the ability of being able to operate dual GPU's in SLI @ X16 with an added X16 RAID card for M.2 is not important to Asus.


I agree,thats a really bad x299 WS board, I have also wondered where the gigabyte WS board was,I remember seeing it on Computex17 and I thought that looks interesting and I wondered what new features it had.

It doesnt really matter, as far as I see it our mobo is just way feature rich than x299 equivalent.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I agree,thats a really bad x299 WS board, I have also wondered where the gigabyte WS board was,I remember seeing it on Computex17 and I thought that looks interesting and I wondered what new features it had.
> 
> It doesnt really matter, as far as I see it our mobo is just way feature rich than x299 equivalent.


I couldn't agree more. I'm not sure what the issue is with Asus but until they are able to provide a convincing reason for upgrade then I won't consider it as a reasonable option. My system with an overclocked 6950x and dual TXP's is plenty enough power for my needs. Unless I am able to obtain noticeable performance increases then I don't see the point. Case in point. My family of 4 all have iPhone 6's and I preordered 4 iPhone X's which our carrier, AT&T is giving us a November 17th shipping date. Going from an iPhone 6 to a X is a noticeable upgrade. I would like to see that type of performance upgrade with my PC's before I consider any hardware changes.


----------



## Poppapete

Ditto. I have X99WS and X299R6E. The WS runs as cool as a cucumber on air and the X299 needs to be totally under water to perform. I was really looking forward to an X299WS if it was built to the same standard as the X99WS. X299R6E was rushed because intel rushed out their high end chips when they were caught off guard by AMD TR.


----------



## jsutter71

*Finally....Took them long enough...Now when will it be available.*

http://techreport.com/news/32820/asus-ws-x299-sage-can-take-an-entire-deck-of-pcie-cards


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> *Finally....Took them long enough...Now when will it be available.*
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/32820/asus-ws-x299-sage-can-take-an-entire-deck-of-pcie-cards


I expected more since its x299. I mean only 8sata ports,not 12 as our board has.Id thought they would add an onboard 10G NIC do triple NIC's,that would be awesome. The amount of fans would be interesting. It seems they reused alot of the layout from our board which is awesome. It doesnt look like its any RGB on there,thank god. An thankfully they didnt leave out PLX chip's.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> I expected more since its x299. I mean only 8sata ports,not 12 as our board has.Id thought they would add an onboard 10G NIC do triple NIC's,that would be awesome. The amount of fans would be interesting. It seems they reused alot of the layout from our board which is awesome. It doesnt look like its any RGB on there,thank god. An thankfully they didnt leave out PLX chip's.


It looks like it addresses the power needed to overclock and as long as it doesn't lose features I can live with it. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the details. I only spot 1 M.2 slot but the description says 2. Doesn't really matter since the addon card supports 4 more. The power connections look identical and I see the slot for front panel USB 3.1. At least it supports thunderbolt again. Hopefully it's integrated in the USB C ports this time.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It looks like it addresses the power needed to overclock and as long as it doesn't lose features I can live with it. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the details. I only spot 1 M.2 slot but the description says 2. Doesn't really matter since the addon card supports 4 more. The power connections look identical and I see the slot for front panel USB 3.1. At least it supports thunderbolt again. Hopefully it's integrated in the USB C ports this time.


I understand that some want to OC,but I rather have a stable Workstation board so I dont care much for overclocking. But for me the lack of sata ports and it seems its less 3.1 USB aswell is a big nono for me.
Or do I see 3 vertical sata ports near the other 8?


----------



## fra z

So it does have fewer SATA 3 ports than X99 but it does look to have 2 x U.2 ports just next to the 24 pin ATX power connector - Unless I'm mistaken of course -


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> OK got my x99 3.1 back from Asus and can now continue with the build,
> Here hoping...


OK its living at the moment!


----------



## Braaaaap

OK so here is a big ask. I am so time poor at the moment and the luck on my build has left me feeling rather crushed! Can anyone give me the quick answer of the following query? I have removed Phanteks Enthoo Primo Hub. What is a really good aftermarket hub that will allow me to run many fans and tune as i will? At the moment i do not have enough connections and have four fans running and am without a floor fan Will also post this on the x99 wse thread


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> OK so here is a big ask. I am so time poor at the moment and the luck on my build has left me feeling rather crushed! Can anyone give me the quick answer of the following query? I have removed Phanteks Enthoo Primo Hub. What is a really good aftermarket hub that will allow me to run many fans and tune as i will? At the moment i do not have enough connections and have four fans running and am without a floor fan Will also post this on the x99 wse thread


What kind of fans are you running (3 pin or four pin PWM)?


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> What kind of fans are you running (3 pin or four pin PWM)?


Hi there and thankyou for your speedy reply. I am using the fans that came with the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case. I believe their code is gPH-F140SP

The CPU cooler is recommended by Doyll and is a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
The Original fan hub that came with the case has caused problems and has now been removed from the case. I really like the idea of being able to fit more fans and dial in custom settings for fans. since i posted on this thread and my own build thread, Doyll has recommended the Aquaros range of controllers/ What do you think?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braaaaap*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> What kind of fans are you running (3 pin or four pin PWM)?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there and thankyou for your speedy reply. I am using the fans that came with the Phanteks Enthoo Primo case. I believe their code is gPH-F140SP
> 
> The CPU cooler is recommended by Doyll and is a Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power
> The Original fan hub that came with the case has caused problems and has now been removed from the case. I really like the idea of being able to fit more fans and dial in custom settings for fans. since i posted on this thread and my own build thread, Doyll has recommended the Aquaros range of controllers/ What do you think?
Click to expand...

The fans I found with the number you provided are 3 pin fans. If so, they are not PWM fans and will run only at full speed in a PWM fan hub. It seems strange to me that a case would come with a PWM fan hub and 3 pin fans.

If your fans are 4 pin fans, then it is possible that, if your motherboard does have 4 pin fan hubs, they are not true PWM fan hubs (ASUS is often guilty of this). You would then need a fan controller such as the Aquaero series to be able to control your fans. You can get more information about them in the Aquaero thread.


----------



## Poppapete

They are 3 pin high pressure fans with input current of .14 amps. You could safely run 3 of these per 1 amp header in my opinion (some may disagree) and control them with FanXpert that comes with the board.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> They are 3 pin high pressure fans with input current of .14 amps. You could safely run 3 of these per 1 amp header in my opinion (some may disagree) and control them with FanXpert that comes with the board.


That .14A rating is the running current draw. Starting current draw will be quite a bit higher. Running three per header would be pushing your luck. Even two per header _might_ be too much.

If his MOBO does have true PWM control for his board's chassis fan headers, then the hub that came with the case should work from one of the headers but only if he replaces his chassis fans with four pin PWM fans. It's hard to tell with ASUS boards since the documentation contradict themselves.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poppapete*
> 
> They are 3 pin high pressure fans with input current of .14 amps. You could safely run 3 of these per 1 amp header in my opinion (some may disagree) and control them with FanXpert that comes with the board.


this build has tried that and possibly caused mobo failure due to too much current draw. this is the last mobo i wish to buy. IM pretty sure the hub included with the case was causing problems tho


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> That .14A rating is the running current draw. Starting current draw will be quite a bit higher. Running three per header would be pushing your luck. Even two per header _might_ be too much.
> 
> If his MOBO does have true PWM control for his board's chassis fan headers, then the hub that came with the case should work from one of the headers but only if he replaces his chassis fans with four pin PWM fans. It's hard to tell with ASUS boards since the documentation contradict themselves.


I ve removed that fan hub from the case.


----------



## Joa3d43

ASUS X99E-WS questions

Hello OCN - After years of overlooking at HWBot and daily posts to OCN, life and work took over two+ years ago, but now I'm finishing my new 'daily use computer'...I am looking through a pile of older MBs and video cards, and I settled on a 5960x, 2x EVGA 980 Classifieds and 24 GB of TridentZ on an Asus X99 E-WS to replace my trusty x79 WS setup that is now off to pasture to do some legacy server work. With the X99 E-WS.

*Question 1*...after frustrating myself with Bios updates (from 1003 'back in the day' to current), I had to settle on Bios 2009 (3601, 3502 etc give me an error message regarding lack of Bios image match...). Bios 2009 is perfectly stable for me, any advice why I should go to a newer Bios (presuming I can load it), i.e. re. question 2 ?

*Question 2*: It seems no matter what I do, 3200 MHZ of RAM (before BCLK) is all this board will do, so I focused on tightening up memory at stock (1.2v). After checking Asus' site, 3200 is all she wrote (before BCLK), any other experiences ?

*Question 3*: There are at least 1 stack of 2 USB ports that simply won't turn on (not that the wealth of of other USB on this board means that matters)

As I said, it's been some time when I was in the thick of pure overclocking this X99-E-WS is now for my 'main machine' that does anything from 1080p gaming to browsing/email to running / staging multiple SQL 2016 databases, so it's not about pure subzero max speed but about continuous, multiple and STABLE daily apps....any BIOS, SDRAM and other setup advice with this unique board is appreciated.


----------



## jsutter71

It's loaded with USB ports. 4 USB 3.1 and 12 USB 3.0 ports. Looks like 1 USB 2.0 9 pin header which is enough for all my Aquaero devices. One off the M.2 slots is vertical. 8 SATA ports with 2 U.2 ports sounds plenty to me. How many of those SATA ports are RAID capable is the question. I currently have 6 SATA drives in RAID on my current system. No mention of optane support. That should be a standard. My only real gripe is their inability to add thunderbolt support on those USB 3.1 ports. At least that's the trend with their current offerings. Maybe next year I'll be able to upgrade. Still happy with my 6950x and Titan XP's 1st gen. I wouldn't be surprised if this specific model gets a few revision upgrades before the next generation.

https://www.techpowerup.com/238714/asus-intros-the-ws-x299-sage-motherboard

I haven't found any games to include BF2, CIV 6, Fallout 4, Witcher or any photo/video editing software show any signs of performance lag on my current system with 4 UHD monitors. All games are at max settings and run smooth as glass. No real point in updating until VR hardware pushes that limit.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> It's loaded with USB ports. 4 USB 3.1 and 12 USB 3.0 ports. Looks like 1 USB 2.0 9 pin header which is enough for all my Aquaero devices. One off the M.2 slots is vertical. 8 SATA ports with 2 U.2 ports sounds plenty to me. How many of those SATA ports are RAID capable is the question. I currently have 6 SATA drives in RAID on my current system. No mention of optane support. That should be a standard. My only real gripe is their inability to add thunderbolt support on those USB 3.1 ports. At least that's the trend with their current offerings. Maybe next year I'll be able to upgrade. Still happy with my 6950x and Titan XP's 1st gen. I wouldn't be surprised if this specific model gets a few revision upgrades before the next generation.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/238714/asus-intros-the-ws-x299-sage-motherboard
> 
> I haven't found any games to include BF2, CIV 6, Fallout 4, Witcher or any photo/video editing software show any signs of performance lag on my current system with 4 UHD monitors. All games are at max settings and run smooth as glass. No real point in updating until VR hardware pushes that limit.


This is the Asus X99-E WS thread. There is a thread for the X299 board; could you all post your X299 posts over there, please?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640719/asus-asus-ws-x299-series-of-motherboards-introduced


----------



## momentif

Hi Everyone. I just purchased my X99-E WS on Thanksgiving weekend and I'm looking forward to the build!
I look forward to using this forum as a resource.

Is there any means to search within this thread?

I purchased 64GB of G.SKills Trident-Z @ 3200 C16

It's not in the G.Skills or Asus QVL but the ram is 'designed' for dual/quad channel X99 applications.

I hope it works and that I can run it at 3200.

Cheers!


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentif*
> 
> Hi Everyone. I just purchased my X99-E WS on Thanksgiving weekend and I'm looking forward to the build!
> I look forward to using this forum as a resource.
> 
> Is there any means to search within this thread?
> 
> I purchased 64GB of G.SKills Trident-Z @ 3200 C16
> 
> It's not in the G.Skills or Asus QVL but the ram is 'designed' for dual/quad channel X99 applications.
> 
> I hope it works and that I can run it at 3200.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi momentif, and welcome. First, you're going to love your new motherboard; it has everything you'll need for a while. Second, you can search this forum by using the "Search This Thread" [3rd from left] title under the title and page number.

Have fun with your build, I'm in the process of rebuilding my main system using this board again in a new CaseLabs Merlin.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentif*
> 
> Hi Everyone. I just purchased my X99-E WS on Thanksgiving weekend and I'm looking forward to the build!
> I look forward to using this forum as a resource.
> 
> Is there any means to search within this thread?
> 
> I purchased 64GB of G.SKills Trident-Z @ 3200 C16
> 
> It's not in the G.Skills or Asus QVL but the ram is 'designed' for dual/quad channel X99 applications.
> 
> I hope it works and that I can run it at 3200.
> 
> Cheers!


Good luck with your build m8


----------



## momentif

Setup Question.

I currently have 2x 500gb Samsung SSD's, non-pro versions.

I'd like to get an m.2 and utilize the onboard m.2 'port' and the available pci-e lanes.

I'm not familiar with m.2's.

Should I get a 250gb one and just run my operating system & programs on that?

or Should I get a larger 500gb m.2 and then setup a RAID-1 w/ my 2 ssd's


----------



## Chaoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentif*
> 
> Setup Question.
> 
> I currently have 2x 500gb Samsung SSD's, non-pro versions.
> 
> I'd like to get an m.2 and utilize the onboard m.2 'port' and the available pci-e lanes.
> 
> I'm not familiar with m.2's.
> 
> Should I get a 250gb one and just run my operating system & programs on that?
> 
> or Should I get a larger 500gb m.2 and then setup a RAID-1 w/ my 2 ssd's


I'm using a 256GB Toshiba NVMe for OS and important programs. I use the 1st 750GB SATA SSD for other programs and documents and the 2nd 750GB SSD for games.

Had my NVMe in the slot, but because myy monoblock covers the entire NVMe, the temps were too high (70°C) for me.
So got a Passive Cooled PCIe bracket from Aqua Computers instead and temps dropped to half of that.


----------



## Braaaaap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaoz*
> 
> I'm using a 256GB Toshiba NVMe for OS and important programs. I use the 1st 750GB SATA SSD for other programs and documents and the 2nd 750GB SSD for games.
> 
> Had my NVMe in the slot, but because myy monoblock covers the entire NVMe, the temps were too high (70°C) for me.
> So got a Passive Cooled PCIe bracket from Aqua Computers instead and temps dropped to half of that.


400gb nvme here also


----------



## momentif

I purchased a Samsung 960 m.2 SSD 500gb shortly after your posts gentlemen/ladies.

Thank you!

In addition, I purchased 3x quick disconnects for the EKWB water cooling kit.
I also purchased an additional MALE portion of the quick disconnector in order to flush the system.
I have an air pump that I'll use to flush the system, at least, that's the plan.

More to come as the parts slowly trickle in.


----------



## momentif

and....I just realized I don't have the water cooling connectors to the graphics card......


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody here had any experience with "EVENT ID 157"?


I've checked the drive and test results show no error. This is quite annoying because it just disconnects randomly. I already changed the data and power cable, reformatted the drive, OS fresh install.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocYoda*
> 
> Anybody here had any experience with "EVENT ID 157"?
> 
> 
> I've checked the drive and test results show no error. This is quite annoying because it just disconnects randomly. I already changed the data and power cable, reformatted the drive, OS fresh install.


Hey,I dont have any experience with the EventID 157, but Ive had problems with hdd's disconnect and connecting. But for me it was when I did a reboot/coldboot/hotboot that 1 or all my hdd's didnt show in POST,device manager. To recreate it this I had do a bunch of reboots until it happened. For me after 1-2hours of nonstop reboots either to get the issue to appear.
I spent the entire past summer of finding the root cause with ALOT of troubleshooting.


----------



## momentif

Hey all,

Just posting an update of the build. Everything is mocked up so far!

I haven't primed the pump system yet as I am waiting for a small 140mm radiator for the rear.


----------



## momentif

Perhaps I can mount some of the hard drives I have at the top. It seems like I got lots of space.


----------



## renotse

self delete


----------



## momentif

Does the Asus AI Suite 3 work with this mobo?
I don't see it under the utilities portion on asus support.

Thanks,

Edit: Sorry! I found it was WAYYYYY down the utilities list on the website.

CPU temps @ 31 deg w/o load (celcius)
mobo temps @ 35 deg w/o load (celcius)

not sure if that's good or not for a water cooled setup.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentif*
> 
> Does the Asus AI Suite 3 work with this mobo?
> I don't see it under the utilities portion on asus support.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Edit: Sorry! I found it was WAYYYYY down the utilities list on the website.
> 
> CPU temps @ 31 deg w/o load (celcius)
> mobo temps @ 35 deg w/o load (celcius)
> 
> not sure if that's good or not for a water cooled setup.


The version that comes with this mobo didnt work well for me, each time the pc booted into desktop the RPM on the fans went to max and i got tired of changing in the AI suite3 all the time. I got a tip from someone and the 10G version AI suite3 was better for me because its a different version of the software. Maybe it will help for you too.


----------



## momentif

Hey folks,

I'm having problems installing AI suite 3.
At first it turned off my usb controller.

I had to system restore, and then install it without all of the usb controllers.
That was successful only to find that it wouldn't operate.

I found out from ROG forums that the new Windows Update is blocking the suite from working??? can anyone confirm this?
So I was running a CPU stress test the first time I got the Suite to work and then poof, in the midst of the restart process it gives me an access error.
I'm going to have restore or startup repair it again tonight...

bit of a pain really...


----------



## momentif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> The version that comes with this mobo didnt work well for me, each time the pc booted into desktop the RPM on the fans went to max and i got tired of changing in the AI suite3 all the time. I got a tip from someone and the 10G version AI suite3 was better for me because its a different version of the software. Maybe it will help for you too.


I'll give that a try.

Thanks


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *momentif*
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm having problems installing AI suite 3.
> At first it turned off my usb controller.
> 
> I had to system restore, and then install it without all of the usb controllers.
> That was successful only to find that it wouldn't operate.
> 
> I found out from ROG forums that the new Windows Update is blocking the suite from working??? can anyone confirm this?
> So I was running a CPU stress test the first time I got the Suite to work and then poof, in the midst of the restart process it gives me an access error.
> I'm going to have restore or startup repair it again tonight...
> 
> bit of a pain really...


Do you mean the new FCU or the newest updates from MS updates?


----------



## momentif

the new ms driver update. i'm not at the computer right now so i can't reference the KB etc etc number.


----------



## momentif

Hey guys,

Running an i7-6900k Clocking in at 4.1ghz right now, 1.248v's.
Motherboard @ 50c
cpu temp @ 60c w/ cpu pump @ 1525-1700rpm...

I should check on the ekwb website. Does the cpu fan speed equate to pump speed? are they 1:1 ratio? or is there a different way to quantify that?

Should there be an adjustment for temperature threshold?
Not sure how hot is TOO hot for the cpu?

Thanks,


----------



## MysteryGuy

I see that Asus posted a list of Motherboards that are going to get Spectre BIOS updates at https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2 .

"We are diligently working to update ASUS motherboards that support 6th, 7th or 8th Generation Intel Core™ processors or Intel Core X-series processors for X99 and X299 platforms*.

*Please refer to below product list. "

It appears to me that only two X99 motherboards are getting BIOS updates, and they aren't any of the X99-E 'Workstation' ones.

The wording in the page seems to imply that they are not going to patch my X99-E WS/USB 3.1 boards BIOS (despite it still being under warranty as best I can recall, as well as apparently still for sale).

Does anyone know for sure if this is actually the situation?

Thanks;


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Well, I "love" ASUS, too! The misbegotten jerks haven't included the X99-E USB 3.1 in the list.


----------



## z3razerviper

I am a little confused i have a i5930k and i still dont understand what the performance impact will be. Isn't that considered 5th gen... Microsoft said what happens to gen 4 and before and what will happen to gen 6 and above what about gen 5? Also how will i get the cpu microcode update on my x99e-ws? This whole situation sucks


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I am a little confused i have a i5930k and i still dont understand what the performance impact will be. Isn't that considered 5th gen... Microsoft said what happens to gen 4 and before and what will happen to gen 6 and above what about gen 5? Also how will i get the cpu microcode update on my x99e-ws? This whole situation sucks


Intel ARK seems to show I7-5930K as 'Haswell-E'. See https://ark.intel.com/products/82931/Intel-Core-i7-5930K-Processor-15M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz .

But it does look like MS either forgot that the Broadwell series exists, or did not want to explicitly mention it for some reason.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> I see that Asus posted a list of Motherboards that are going to get Spectre BIOS updates at https://www.asus.com/News/V5urzYAT6myCC1o2 .
> 
> "We are diligently working to update ASUS motherboards that support 6th, 7th or 8th Generation Intel Core™ processors or Intel Core X-series processors for X99 and X299 platforms*.
> 
> *Please refer to below product list. "
> 
> It appears to me that only two X99 motherboards are getting BIOS updates, and they aren't any of the X99-E 'Workstation' ones.
> 
> The wording in the page seems to imply that they are not going to patch my X99-E WS/USB 3.1 boards BIOS (despite it still being under warranty as best I can recall, as well as apparently still for sale).
> 
> Does anyone know for sure if this is actually the situation?
> 
> Thanks;


Hi,
It's nothing new we've always had to rename the .cap file to apply to our boards according to the mobo manual
So hopefully it's the same deal for these bio releases but it would be nice to get confirmation









Even my x299 doesn't have a new bios file yet here
https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X299-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## z3razerviper

I am hoping intel is taking the extra time with haswell-e since they are the enthusiast crowd and are not a group they want to piss off


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> It's nothing new we've always had to rename the .cap file to apply to our boards according to the mobo manual
> So hopefully it's the same deal for these bio releases but it would be nice to get confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even my x299 doesn't have a new bios file yet here
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X299-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


> It's nothing new we've always had to rename the .cap file to apply to our boards

I don't quite understand. Maybe you meant to quote a different post?

> Even my x299 doesn't have a new bios file yet here..

But your motherboard is at least in the list of promised updates... The X99-E series is not even listed as scheduled to get one on the page I referenced.

If they aren't going to release an update, then that would be very disappointing for a board that is still being sold today.


----------



## MysteryGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MysteryGuy*
> 
> > It's nothing new we've always had to rename the .cap file to apply to our boards
> 
> I don't quite understand. Maybe you meant to quote a different post?
> 
> > Even my x299 doesn't have a new bios file yet here..
> 
> But your motherboard is at least in the list of promised updates... The X99-E series is not even listed as scheduled to get one on the page I referenced.
> 
> If they aren't going to release an update, then that would be very disappointing for a board that is still being sold today.


O.k., I take that back. It looks like there is a new list with Server/Workstation boards at https://www.asus.com/News/8IAtizQDZJOryjPh . It looks like the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 (and some others) are on the list.

Hurray.


----------



## momentif

Bumped up the CPU clock to 4.3 and it's been stable so far.
What kind of cache voltage have you guys setup?

I had to reset the clock after installing new fans. Is that an automatic function from asus?


----------



## z3razerviper

Looks like Intel told customers to stop installing Broadwell and Haswell microcode updates due to a reboot bug....

http://www.zdnet.com/article/meltdown-spectre-firmware-glitch-intel-warns-of-risk-of-sudden-reboots/

I would rather have it right vs have it broke....


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> Looks like Intel told customers to stop installing Broadwell and Haswell microcode updates due to a reboot bug....
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/article/meltdown-spectre-firmware-glitch-intel-warns-of-risk-of-sudden-reboots/
> 
> I would rather have it right vs have it broke....


you do realize that x99 chipset is for Haswell-E and Broadwell-E right?
or am I missing something, when they write Haswell,they mean haswell and haswell-e?


----------



## Radox-0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> you do realize that x99 chipset is for Haswell-E and Broadwell-E right?
> or am I missing something, when they write Haswell,they mean haswell and haswell-e?


I imagine they mean Haswell-E and Broadwell-E in there also. More so considering the Intel VP mentioned datacentres as part of the mix.
Quote:


> "We have received reports from a few customers of higher system reboots after applying firmware updates. Specifically, these systems are running Intel Broadwell and Haswell CPUs for both client and datacenter," Nevin Shenoy, general manager of Intel's data centre group, said in a statement.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radox-0*
> 
> I imagine they mean Haswell-E and Broadwell-E in there also. More so considering the Intel VP mentioned datacentres as part of the mix.


You would think so,but it isnt mentioned for some odd reason.


----------



## z3razerviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> You would think so,but it isnt mentioned for some odd reason.


I have noticed that as well intel has be very silent on the E series stuff...kinda worries me.


----------



## zlpw0ker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3razerviper*
> 
> I have noticed that as well intel has be very silent on the E series stuff...kinda worries me.


has anyone actually tested the InSpectre sw that was released to check you are infected spectre and meltdown?
Is it safe to use?
Any malware in it?


----------



## Poppapete

I have installed it on all my machines (including server). Steve Gibson developed it so I need say no more as regards to its chances of being malicious.

It doesn't tell you if you are "infected". No one has been 'infected' as far as any one knows. It tells you if you have the various patches installed.


----------



## Kbird

z3razerviper said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *zlpw0ker*
> 
> You would think so,but it isnt mentioned for some odd reason.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that as well intel has be very silent on the E series stuff...kinda worries me.




Intel updated their Guidance yesterday (22nd).... see attached PDF or 

https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00088&languageid=en-fr

KB


----------



## MarioB

*Lost driver for ethernet controller.*

Dear overclock community. 

I apologize if this is a duplicated question (I wasn't able to find anything similar in this forum)

I have a problem with the Ethernet controller driver of my asus X99 e WS. And I cannot use internet through neither of the 2 the Ethernet gigabit ports. I downloaded the latest LAN drivers from the official asus support page for the motherboard and it only installs the Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I218-LM, leaving the Ethernet controller still without driver. I am currently using a USB dongle, I tried performing an automatic driver update using device manager without any luck. 

The hardware ID is VEN_8086&DEV_1531. And the name of the driverless device is plain "Ethernet Controller". Device manager throws the error The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28). There are no compatible drivers for this device. To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver"

I've been trying to google a proper driver for that hardware ID without luck. I've tried performing a clean windows install, resetting CMOS values, even flashing the latest BIOS . But the problem still persist. 

Doe anybody knows how can I solve this problem?

Thanks in advance for your time.
All the best
Mario


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Hi, i have the X99-E WS Mainboard with 1302 UEFI running. 

Should i upgrade to 3601?
Are there any advantages? 

System:

5960x @ 4GHz - watercooled
4x8GB DDR4 2666 running at 2666
Aorus 1080Ti @ stock

Thank you very much!


----------



## zlpw0ker

I'm almost afraid of the answer,but you guys think the new optane 900p would work on our mobo that could configured as a boot drive?
I'm on the outlook of a new boot drive that does transfers consistently during the whole transfer process, I have the 950 pro which varies from 30MB - 1.8GB transfers per second,this is even when transferring 1.5GB files. Tranferring of files is QD1,correct?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

DungeonKeeper1 said:


> Hi, i have the X99-E WS Mainboard with 1302 UEFI running.
> 
> Should i upgrade to 3601?
> Are there any advantages?
> 
> System:
> 
> 5960x @ 4GHz - watercooled
> 4x8GB DDR4 2666 running at 2666
> Aorus 1080Ti @ stock
> 
> Thank you very much!


Bump.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Bump.


?????


----------



## zlpw0ker

Sorry for posting so quick after my previous post, I cant remember if this has talked about,but i do remember someone talking about ASUS Hyper M.2 x16 Card. yes, its for VROC x299 boards,but does this hyper m.2 work with individual drives? I mean like if I buy a 960 pro 512GB for my OS and then use my current 950 Pro for games. Since it has a fan to cool down all the m.2 and it saves up space on the board. Only gripe I have with it if I want re install the os I have remove the non os m.2 drive from the hyper card.
Any thoughts regarding this?


----------



## jsutter71

zlpw0ker said:


> Sorry for posting so quick after my previous post, I cant remember if this has talked about,but i do remember someone talking about ASUS Hyper M.2 x16 Card. yes, its for VROC x299 boards,but does this hyper m.2 work with individual drives? I mean like if I buy a 960 pro 512GB for my OS and then use my current 950 Pro for games. Since it has a fan to cool down all the m.2 and it saves up space on the board. Only gripe I have with it if I want re install the os I have remove the non os m.2 drive from the hyper card.
> Any thoughts regarding this?


I just so happen to have my hands on a Hyper M.2 X16 card and a spare 960 evo. I planned on doing some testing to see if it worked but never got around to it. I currently have a Highpoint equivalent with 2 SM951's in RAID 0 configuration that does work. Not as a boot drive since I've never tried, but as secondary storage. Highpoint does have a UEFI driver and instructions on how to set up their card to be used as a RAID boot disk. Since my primary drive is a 1TB 960 pro I'm not sure if it would be a justifiable performance increase with the 2 SM951's. Now if I had my hands on another 960 pro or a couple more 960 pro's then that would be a different situation entirely.


----------



## zlpw0ker

jsutter71 said:


> I just so happen to have my hands on a Hyper M.2 X16 card and a spare 960 evo. I planned on doing some testing to see if it worked but never got around to it. I currently have a Highpoint equivalent with 2 SM951's in RAID 0 configuration that does work. Not as a boot drive since I've never tried, but as secondary storage. Highpoint does have a UEFI driver and instructions on how to set up their card to be used as a RAID boot disk. Since my primary drive is a 1TB 960 pro I'm not sure if it would be a justifiable performance increase with the 2 SM951's. Now if I had my hands on another 960 pro or a couple more 960 pro's then that would be a different situation entirely.


I'm highly interested in the outcome. I'm not going to do any RAID tho, I just wish that someone would release a hyper card that can disconnect a m.2 drive from cover/shroud, much like some motherboards have that can disconnect a gpu if you have many cards connected in waterloop. I cant remember the name on english for now.
I dont know if buying a 960 pro from 950 pro is justifiable myself,but I would like a more consistent transfer rate that doesnt go all over the place.
Think you could post the outcome with temps?


----------



## lecterel

*Should I buy a ASUS X99-E WS for 326 brand new?*

Hi everyone!

I am planning on building a 4 GPU machine for 3d rendering. I was looking at this board for quite some time and now I see that its price in Romania has dropped to 323USD - brand new.

However I have read in many paces about the stability issues of this board. I as wondering what would be the advice of someone who has had this board and tried a similar setup. 

Would you advice against this board? 

Thanks very much,
Stefan


----------



## Poppapete

I am going to reallocate my asus x99-e-ws board from desktop to server (media,files,backup). It has a 5930K (Haswell). Do I need to get a new cpu and if so what. Broadwell K or E or even a Xeon? Would be interested in any ideas on CPU upgrade!


----------



## profundido

lecterel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am planning on building a 4 GPU machine for 3d rendering. I was looking at this board for quite some time and now I see that its price in Romania has dropped to 323USD - brand new.
> 
> However I have read in many paces about the stability issues of this board. I as wondering what would be the advice of someone who has had this board and tried a similar setup.
> 
> Would you advice against this board?
> 
> Thanks very much,
> Stefan


I had this board and had issues with running the latest tech on it, like many others. Eventually I had to return it. Under the current state of things I would for sure no longer consider this a valid option considering the "old tech" limitation it comes with. Old cpu, no m.2, ...

If I were in your shoes now and had to build that machine right now and based on the current gen of machines this would be my choice for sure:

https://www.asus.com/us/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/WS-X299-SAGE/


----------



## profundido

Poppapete said:


> I am going to reallocate my asus x99-e-ws board from desktop to server (media,files,backup). It has a 5930K (Haswell). Do I need to get a new cpu and if so what. Broadwell K or E or even a Xeon? Would be interested in any ideas on CPU upgrade!


honestly, for a basic fileserver as you describe it the board and it's current cpu are just perfect. There's no need to upgrade at all. Just format with your Server OS and enjoy !


----------



## Poppapete

I have done just that and decided to use W10 as my server OS. Server 2012R2E is my true OS for my home network. They are too expensive for my home needs.


----------



## Nokiron

Asus just updated the BIOS with what looks like the spectre/meltdown fix.

https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## zlpw0ker

Nokiron said:


> Asus just updated the BIOS with what looks like the spectre/meltdown fix.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_Download/


can anyone do a benchmark of pre spectre/meltdown update and post to see if it really takes away any performance?


----------



## momentif

Hey everyone. 

So after the whole Windows 10 update issue my computer was down for a while.
It took me a while to get my computer back up and now I can't overclock it at all...

XMP is active with 3200 mhz ram at 1.35V
CPU core voltage is set at 1.2V
CPU cache voltage is set at 1.2V
Dram voltage is set at 1.2V
VCCIO voltage is set at 1.05V
CPU Cache Min & Max are set at 30

I tried putting my core ratio to 36, 38, 40, 41.
Each time I go over 3200mhz cpu frequency, my windows fails to boot

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## jsutter71

Asus finally released the firmware update for the USB 3.1 version of the board. No installation or stability issues. My only issue was that It's been so long since I made any changes to my BIOS overclock settings I had difficulty remembering everything. Especially memory timings.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

jsutter71 said:


> Asus finally released the firmware update for the USB 3.1 version of the board. No installation or stability issues. My only issue was that It's been so long since I made any changes to my BIOS overclock settings I had difficulty remembering everything. Especially memory timings.


Thank you for the update!


----------



## ThrashZone

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Thank you for the update!


Hi,
2nd wave of security flaws delayed and worse than the first and delayed fixes 
[Various] Spectre & Meltdown: Critical vulnerabilities in modern processors


----------



## momentif

wait... so there are more issues than previously thought?

updated to the new bios and running aida64 stability test....
hopefully with the updated bios I can OC again...


----------



## ksavin

Hello,

I've been getting many ATA errors with this mb lately. If anyone had similar issues or has some knowledge on this, could you please shed some light on how to fix this?



Code:


May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  128.404036] ata10: SATA link down (SStatus 1 SControl 310)
May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  128.404048] ata10: EH complete
May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  129.078948] ata10: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x4000000 action 0xe frozen
May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  129.078951] ata10: irq_stat 0x00000040, connection status changed
May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  129.078953] ata10: SError: { DevExch }
May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  129.078956] ata10: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps
May 29 04:58:20 ml kernel: [  129.078958] ata10: hard resetting link
<repeats every few seconds>

It seems that SATA is turning off and back on constantly.

BIOS: 3703
OS: Debian 9
SSDs: Samsung 960 EVO Series - 500GB NVMe (M.2); Samsung 850 EVO SataIII MZ-75E500BW.
Overclocking: only XMP is enabled, the rest is kept default.
Not sure which additional info can be important.

What I have tried so far:
- Replacing SATA cable
- Isolating hard drives. Issue persists on *either* M.2 and SATA SSD, hence, ssd fault is unlikely.
- Updating NVMe firmware (was up to date)


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

lecterel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am planning on building a 4 GPU machine for 3d rendering. I was looking at this board for quite some time and now I see that its price in Romania has dropped to 323USD - brand new.
> 
> However, I have read in many paces about the stability issues of this board. I as wondering what would be the advice of someone who has had this board and tried a similar setup.
> 
> Would you advise against this board?
> 
> Thanks very much,
> Stefan


lecterel, I would if you, especially if you are going to use an i7-5XXX or earlier CPU and Windows 7, 8 or 8.1. I may have won the lottery on this board X99-E WS/3.1; it's been functioning great for a couple of years now with no complaints. In addition, I'm running an i7-5960X with an OS of 8.1 off a Samsung 860 Pro NVMe, which the board supports. The price you quoted is great for a new mobo of this caliber and it does fit your requirement of running 4 GPUs.

Here are some "heads up" things you may want to consider. 1) Many M$ users have reported some problems, or major headaches, with Windows 10 itself--not necessarily this board--and its compatibility with some hardware; or running 7 or 8.1 on Intel CPUs 6XXX (and later) series. 2) If you're planning to use a Xeon, just make sure it's on the QVL list, again, newer versions of these chips may encounter the same problems as their consumer CPUs. 3) Lastly, if you plan to use an NVMe SSD for main Windows 7 OS, just put it on a regular SSD first, then please migrate it to the NVMe drive...that will saves more than time, but your sanity! 

In short, if you plan to get an X99-E WS (or the X99-E WS/USB3.1), then plan on using older, some may say outdated, hardware and OS. Again, mine has been stable with 7 and 8.1 on an i7-5XXX CPU and one EVGA 1080 Ti GPU...but I also have an 8-port RAID card, sound card, and a USB 3 header extension PCI card. This board is a stable workhorse comes across as a through breed if you take time during the initial setup.

Good luck and, I hope this helped.


----------



## Poppapete

ksavin:

Watch this. Different ASUS MB different OS but same problem.






www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YM3WfHk5To&t=3s


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Pretty much shows why auto updates is bad all new bios are beta.
A better test would of been on a different os one that is not auto updating


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Poppapete said:


> ksavin:
> 
> Watch this. Different ASUS MB different OS but same problem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YM3WfHk5To&t=3s
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YM3WfHk5To&t=3s


Thank you for posting this!


----------



## ksavin

Poppapete said:


> ksavin:
> 
> Watch this. Different ASUS MB different OS but same problem.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YM3WfHk5To&t=3s
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YM3WfHk5To&t=3s


Thanks for sharing. However, the solution presented would not work in my case since I've got the latest bios already.
I've also tried plugging off all SSDs and installing Debian on a single HDD (after having read about SSD issues on linux
) with the same errors. Which pretty much leaves 3 options: 
(1) Linux SATA driver incompatibility, 
(2) BIOS/firmware issue 
(3) Faulty SATA controller.

I've installed Windows 10 to try Samsung and Asus utilities and check if the issue persists there (although I don't know where to look lol).
Had to reinstall it twice since Asus USB Boost (it comes with Al suite) killed all USB ports and I didn't have any USB->PS3 adapters for my keyboard or mouse. Bravo, Asus!
After a second reinstall I noticed that one of SSDs went into frozen state, possibly due to that on-off switch cycle in Debian. Solved with Secure Erase bootable utility from Samsung.

GSmartControl shows normal results on all drives.

So now I'm running out of ideas again. I haven't tried upgrading MB firmware yet since the only firmware update fixes some LAN issues only. I've tried to look in windows EventViewer for similar error messages, but hardware events section is empty (it didn't report frozen SSD either, so I'm not sure if this is the right place to look)

If anyone is using this MB with Debian/Ubuntu (same issues on Ubuntu) please let me know if there are issues like this or not. That will at least help me rule out or confirm possibility (1)
It has been extremely frustrating and would be a nightmare to have to return the MB and reassemble the whole machine again.


----------



## ThrashZone

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Thank you for posting this!


Hi,
Yeah it pretty much sows up why the new security patches should be avoided in win-7 I suppose :/


----------



## Keith Myers

*Is anyone running Linux on this board?*

I am hoping to converse with someone running Linux on this board. I have the 10G version but it doesn't have a thread. Was running fine up until the last kernel updated from 4.13.0-39 to the 4.15.0-20 series.

I used to be able to run at 42 clock multiplier with Sync all Cores and have all cores boost continuously to 4200Mhz. Now with the 4.15.0-20 kernel I can only get two cores to go to 4000Mhz and the rest stay at 3800Mhz, The BIOS is still set up exactly the same with sync all cores at 42.

I have posted multiple places with no responses anywhere. I was hoping someone can help me get my all core boost back to 4200Mhz.:thumbsdow


----------



## Keith Myers

*All core boost - SOLVED!*

Instead of retyping everything from another post at [email protected], I will just copy and paste.


> An update to my all core boost woes. I saw that there was a new 0903 BIOS for the motherboard with manufacturer implemented Meltdown/Spectre fixes. So I flashed the new BIOS.
> 
> That forced a completely new and virgin BIOS configuration so I lost all my previous user profiles. The BIOS set up the memory and core clocks differently than what I had used before. It achieved the XMP 3000 memory setting by changing to a 125Mhz BCLK setting and an Sync All Cores multiplier of 32. That accomplished a cpu core clock of 4000Mhz and the expected 3000Mhz memory strap of the XMP profile of the kit.
> 
> But what I found in the OS was that I had my all core boost again at the normal system clock of 4000Mhz. But the BIOS says to use if possible a standard front side bus frequency of 100Mhz and achieve the desired core clock and memory strap settings with a higher multiplier. This is how I had the system set up previously. 100 Mhz BCLK and 42 multiplier for 4200Mhz cpu clock and the XMP 3000 Mhz memory strap.
> 
> When I did that though I lost my all core boost again and was back again with the original problem of only two cores boosting to 4000Mhz and the rest at 3800Mhz. All the BIOS settings were set by default to Auto just as before.
> 
> As soon as I went back to the BLCK of 125Mhz and the multiplier of 32, I got my all core boost back again at 4000Mhz. So I set up a 34 Sync All Cores multiplier for a derived 4250Mhz cpu core clock and the XMP 3000 memory profile. I was able to get my same Vcore voltage back by setting a manual voltage of what I was running previously with an Auto with Offset voltage setting.
> 
> So once again I am boosting all cores at my desired core clocks.
> 
> So, there is definitely a difference between what the cpu exports in the MSR registers to the OS when achieving the desired cpu Turbo Boost settings via a BCLK of 125Mhz and one of 100Mhz. The 100Mhz BCLK setting prevents a all core Turbo Boost with the default intel_pstate scaling driver and performance governor. So for anyone that lost their all core Turbo Boost with the new 4.15.0-20 kernels, this is the way to get it back.
> 
> [Edit] Addendum. What this accomplished was reducing my BLC cpu task completion times from 51 minutes down to 32 minutes. Now the Intel system can run the BLC cpu tasks as fast as the Ryzen systems.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Crickets . . . . ?*

Where did everybody go? No posts since my last.

Another question. What is the fastest memory speed anyone has achieved? What kit was used?

I can set and use the G. Skill Ripjaws 3000 kit at rated XMP with the stock CL15 timings. But I can't tighten any timing up and pass memory tests. Can't pass memory tests at 3200 Mhz either with looser timings. Is 3000 the best that the board will do? Or is it simply the memory controller in my i7-6850K that can't be pushed any further.

Anyone have a golden i7 of any flavor that achieves higher memory clocks?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I put trident-z 3200C14 in my x99 sabertooth and it works setting timings... manually 4x8gb's
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232348


----------



## Keith Myers

*Can't beat good 'ole Trident Z's*



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I put trident-z 3200C14 in my x99 sabertooth and it works setting timings... manually 4x8gb's
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820232348


I figured it was probably my memory. The Rampage V kit is probably Hynix of some ilk. I buy only Trident Z memory for all my Ryzens. Can't beat Samsung B-dies for just about everything.

I keep updating my crunchers to the latest AMD hardware. Every time I get the CC cooled off I dump more on it. I just had to spring for another C7H and 2700X for my only Windows system since I managed to kill the onboard LAN controller when I moved into a bigger case with dual 360mm rads. A NIC card won't run in the X1 slot and kills any POST so had to pull one of my three gpus to open a X4 slot up for the the addon NIC so I could at least get connected again.

Sure wish the Trident Z memory kits would get back to normal pricing. I can see springing for a Trident Z F4-3200Q-16GTZ kit for the X99 workstation system if it was available to speed up the crunching time. But I don't think they offer any 4 X 4GB kit made with Sammy B's. 32GB would go to waste as I don't even use 3GB normally when crunching. Even with the system running all cores at 4250Mhz, I can't match the integer and floating point speeds of the Ryzens at 4Ghz. The only saving grace for the output of that system is its ability to run 4 gpus. Currently second in the world at Setiathome.:specool:


----------



## jsutter71

Still running the same system I've been running for the last few years. My only change was upgrading to the latest win 10 OS which required a clean install in order to achieve maximum performance. Even though my system is becoming mature I have not found any reason to justify an upgrade. The 6950X paired with 2 TXP's are still a very formidable combination.


----------



## Keith Myers

Well I just upgraded my Win 10 system that I managed to partially kill when I moved into a bigger case to fit a second 360mm radiator. I killed the onboard LAN and the PCIe#2 X1 slot somehow. That meant removing one of my three gpus to fit an addon ethernet card. That pushed me over the edge in pulling the trigger on a Crosshair VII Hero and 2700X upgrade. The ASUS X370 Prime Pro and the 1700X were my first foray into Ryzen and they never were very stable even after RMA'ing the early production segfault 1700X cpu.

I had very good experiences with the two previous C7H/2700X upgrades of my old Win 7 systems so I figured I would have similar experience upgrading the Win 10 system. Took about an hour to actually pull the old motherboard and fit the new. But I also wanted to benchmark the new system so played with that for several hours. What I like about the C7H is that is so simple to just select 4 Ghz all core cpu clock and 3466 CL14 tight memory timings and it will run forever at full BOINC loadings. The system won't even break 70° C. with the extra 360mm radiator taking the load off the first 360mm radiator which was having troubles dealing with the 1700X at 3.9Ghz and the GTX 1080Ti at 2.1Ghz running flat out all the time.

I shaved about 6-8° C. degrees off the previous full load cpu temps. My water loop temps are now 32° C. instead of 36-38° C. I am one happy camper now with my BOINC cruncher farm. The only downside is keeping the system running on Windows 10. The best performance comes from running on Linux with the better applications. If I can figure out how to get BoincTasks running on Wine, I might just dump Windows once and for all be all Linux based.


----------



## Britown

I've read through many pages in this thread but still need information regarding Intel RST RAID using PCIe m.2 drives. After a lengthly email exchange with ASUS support I finally received confirmation that it's supported:

"My name is Adonis E. from Asus Customer Care and I hope you are having a wonderful day today. I understand that you would like to know if the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 supports Intel RST RAID with NVME drives installed in the PCIe slots (using adapters).

Your case was escalated to our technical team for assistance and we have received a response for you.

Yes, it can. It supports IRST RAID on the PCIE slots with NVME.

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know, we will be more than happy to assist you."

That's great, so I purchased the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 but can't figure out out to configure RAID 1 for my two M.2 drives (using PCIe adapters). None of the M.2 drives are visible, except in Disk Management. I sent a follow up email but have not received a reply.

I was able to configure a RAID 1 volume for my two mechanical drives using the the EZ Wizard in the BIOS, and the volume is visible in the IRST dashboard. I've tried numerous BOIS cconfiguration options and just want to know if it's really supported.

I would appreciate any information you can provide.

Thanks!

Current configuration:
* ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1
* Intel i7-6850
* 16GB RAM
* Current Bios (3703)
* IRST v. 14.5.0.1081
* Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


----------



## jsutter71

Britown said:


> I've read through many pages in this thread but still need information regarding Intel RST RAID using PCIe m.2 drives. After a lengthly email exchange with ASUS support I finally received confirmation that it's supported:
> 
> "My name is Adonis E. from Asus Customer Care and I hope you are having a wonderful day today. I understand that you would like to know if the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 supports Intel RST RAID with NVME drives installed in the PCIe slots (using adapters).
> 
> Your case was escalated to our technical team for assistance and we have received a response for you.
> 
> Yes, it can. It supports IRST RAID on the PCIE slots with NVME.
> 
> If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know, we will be more than happy to assist you."
> 
> That's great, so I purchased the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 but can't figure out out to configure RAID 1 for my two M.2 drives (using PCIe adapters). None of the M.2 drives are visible, except in Disk Management. I sent a follow up email but have not received a reply.
> 
> I was able to configure a RAID 1 volume for my two mechanical drives using the the EZ Wizard in the BIOS, and the volume is visible in the IRST dashboard. I've tried numerous BOIS cconfiguration options and just want to know if it's really supported.
> 
> I would appreciate any information you can provide.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Current configuration:
> * ASUS X99-E WS/USB 3.1
> * Intel i7-6850
> * 16GB RAM
> * Current Bios (3703)
> * IRST v. 14.5.0.1081
> * Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


Interesting that they say they can support that because I just so happen to have 2 Samsung SM951's in RAID 0 configuration using a Highpoint SSD7101A PCIe adapter. That's using Highpoint's drivers. I have never been able to detect them through IRST and I'm using the latest IRST version which supports X99 chipsets. I'm using the most current firmware and latest version of Win 10 pro. So unless the latest version of IRST corrects this then I don't think they're giving you correct information. I'd like to also add that my latest Windows 10 update was performed using a clean installation using the same RAID adapter which was unable to detect the drives until after I installed Highpoint's drivers in Windows. I did attempt to install the drivers prior to installation in UEFI but was unsuccessful. I do have a spare Asus hypercard RAID adapter which I'm currently not using but I did not try that one. 

*Bottom line*. If they say it works then they need to give specific instructions. When it comes to putting square pegs in round holes I've managed to pull a rabbit out of my hat on more then a few occasions. Metaphorically speaking. Seeing is believing.


----------



## Britown

I agree completely! Don't tell me it's supported and then leave out the minor details relative to how to set it up!

I spoke with a guy at Intel who told me that Intel VT needs to be enabled in the BIOS before IRST sees them via the VMM. Also the IRST drivers also need to be uninstalled and then reinstalled. Well that didn't work either!

I checked the X99 chipset specs and there's no mention of IRST PCIe storage support, but the x299 info does. I'm thinking the Intel guy and also the ASUS engineer are confusing x99 functionality with that of the x299.

At this point I'm going to try one more time with ASUS Support and then consider my options. Even though it's pricy I might consider the Highpoint card. I'm assuming PCIe slot bifurcation is not required, since the card has it's own PLX chip?


----------



## jsutter71

Britown said:


> I agree completely! Don't tell me it's supported and then leave out the minor details relative to how to set it up!
> 
> I spoke with a guy at Intel who told me that Intel VT needs to be enabled in the BIOS before IRST sees them via the VMM. Also the IRST drivers also need to be uninstalled and then reinstalled. Well that didn't work either!
> 
> I checked the X99 chipset specs and there's no mention of IRST PCIe storage support, but the x299 info does. I'm thinking the Intel guy and also the ASUS engineer are confusing x99 functionality with that of the x299.
> 
> At this point I'm going to try one more time with ASUS Support and then consider my options. Even though it's pricy I might consider the Highpoint card. I'm assuming PCIe slot bifurcation is not required, since the card has it's own PLX chip?


A couple issues that Asus tech support left out. I just took apart my Asus Hypercard to verify this since hardware specs are limited. The Highpoint card uses additional PLX chips which enable the RAID features through PCIe. Their was a lot of discussion about this on the forums prior to the release of the X299 chipset and Highpoint was the first manufacturer to release a product like this to the general public. I grabbed mine as soon as it became available from Newegg's business store. Basically the X99 chipset limitations prevent this from working in itself. 

With the X299 chipset were looking at an entirely different situation. Just to refresh my memory I grabbed my Hypercard to verify that their weren't any any PLX chips attached to the PCB. In order to add the PCIe RAID features on the X99 platform required a bit of engineering which finally became available near the end of the platforms lifespan. Making it bootable adds additional complications which would have to be done at the BIOS level. Good luck finding any software engineers invested in this since the X299 platform enables this feature by default. The cost for the Highpoint card is justified because of the additional hardware needed in order to for it to work. This also explains why the Asus Hypercard is 1/6 the cost of Highpoint cards. In my situation I paid $500 on the motherboard and $1500 for my CPU at Silicon lottery. I could recycle my RAM and Titans but i think my wife would kill me if new PC hardware started showing up on my doorstep.


----------



## Britown

jsutter71 said:


> A couple issues that Asus tech support left out. I just took apart my Asus Hypercard to verify this since hardware specs are limited. The Highpoint card uses additional PLX chips which enable the RAID features through PCIe. Their was a lot of discussion about this on the forums prior to the release of the X299 chipset and Highpoint was the first manufacturer to release a product like this to the general public. I grabbed mine as soon as it became available from Newegg's business store. Basically the X99 chipset limitations prevent this from working in itself.
> 
> With the X299 chipset were looking at an entirely different situation. Just to refresh my memory I grabbed my Hypercard to verify that their weren't any any PLX chips attached to the PCB. In order to add the PCIe RAID features on the X99 platform required a bit of engineering which finally became available near the end of the platforms lifespan. Making it bootable adds additional complications which would have to be done at the BIOS level. Good luck finding any software engineers invested in this since the X299 platform enables this feature by default. The cost for the Highpoint card is justified because of the additional hardware needed in order to for it to work. This also explains why the Asus Hypercard is 1/6 the cost of Highpoint cards. In my situation I paid $500 on the motherboard and $1500 for my CPU at Silicon lottery. I could recycle my RAM and Titans but i think my wife would kill me if new PC hardware started showing up on my doorstep.


There's a BIOS option called Hyper Kit Mode in the PCH Storage Configuration section but it appears to be a toggle between the onboard M.2 and the Hyper Kit, which is basically an M.2 to mini SAS port adapter. Since your Hyper M.2 x16 card does not include PLX chips, and the X99-E WS/USB 3.1 board does not support PCIe bifurcation, I suspect you'd only see the first M.2 drive installed in it.

I almost wish I'd gone with the X299 Sage, but the cost of a CPU with 44 lanes would not be something I could justify with my wife!

I logged another case with ASUS Support and received three separate emails/case numbers with the following:

"We appreciate you taking the time out to respond to my email and I would love to assist you with your question.

Your case has been escalated to our technical team to be addressed. Once an update has been provided, you will be contacted and notified promptly

We must apologize for any inconvenience that you may experience due to this issue and appreciate your patience with us.

If you have any further questions, comments, or concerns please do not hesitate to let us know, we will be more than happy to assist you.

Best Regards,
Adonis E."

I'm hopeful that they will be able to provide a solution but I don't see how that can happen without a BIOS update. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AymincendiaryOn

*Asus WS x299 Pro/SE Long Boot times*



MasterCyclone3D said:


> Well it's has been it awhile folks since I wrote on this motherboard post. Here lately I've I have notice a new BIOS update 3601 just came out and it little bit better BIOS from the last 3 previous BIOS update. I had nothing but random hardware boot up issue and random BIOS boot error. Sometime RAID 0 will work fine and other days a random overclock failed Push F1 sometime it will try to boot from my flash drive and other hard drive or other BOOT directory. Some other days it Boot fine just haves to turn it off and start it back on several times and it will Boot up normal. Some other days my sound card won't work from PCIe slot 3 and sometime it runs smooth and other days it doesn't kind of disappointed in BIOS from ASUS to buggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know a good workstation motherboard BIOS for the ASUS-E-WS? Or know a better motherboard than this.
> Really sick of this random BS boot errors


I'm having a similar problem with an Asus WS X299 Pro/SE that has 117 second boot times before the UEFI hands over the loading process to Windows. I'm upgrading from the Asus x99 STRIX motherboard and Haswell 5920 CPU; once booted into Windows the board and Intel-X 7800 with the Intel Optane 900P drive work real good, I get fantastic render times in After Effects. However this long boot time bothers me, I would think for a $400 board I would reach my desktop quicker. None of my other builds had this problem and I use Asus boards exclusively. Also of note, on cold boot up the board initially starts, then shuts down immediately... then comes back up. My other boards would only do this if I put in new hardware. this is not the case here, every cold boot and I get this immediate shutdown for about 3 seconds before it comes up again and passes POST. I hope this isn't a sign that I may have a board failure in the future as I have many software programs activated on this hardware that would die along with it and it would cost more than the hardware itself to replace.


----------



## AymincendiaryOn

*Asus WS x299 Pro/SE Long Boot times*

Anybody else experiencing this problem with this particular board (X299 WS Pro/SE)? I get long boot times before the UEFI hands off the boot process to Windows, about 117 seconds. Also, when bringing up from a cold boot the board initially turns on, then shuts down completely for about 3 seconds and then comes back up. I've seen this with other Asus boards when installing new hardware like RAM or CPU but not during normal bootup. I updated the board to the current BIOS level which is 0602 but the long boot times persist. Asus tech support told me to reinstall Windows but the problem is happening before Windows loads. I already have fast boot enabled. None of my other Asus boards took so long to boot and I've been system building since 2006.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Radox-0

AymincendiaryOn said:


> Anybody else experiencing this problem with this particular board (X299 WS Pro/SE)? I get long boot times before the UEFI hands off the boot process to Windows, about 117 seconds. Also, when bringing up from a cold boot the board initially turns on, then shuts down completely for about 3 seconds and then comes back up. I've seen this with other Asus boards when installing new hardware like RAM or CPU but not during normal bootup. I updated the board to the current BIOS level which is 0602 but the long boot times persist. Asus tech support told me to reinstall Windows but the problem is happening before Windows loads. I already have fast boot enabled. None of my other Asus boards took so long to boot and I've been system building since 2006.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Chris


Mine did take a fair while at times. Have you enabled XMP on your RAM, that would be why from a cold boot the system turns on, then off, then back on again with memory training. 

As to the actual length, I suspect its part the parcel with HEDT having many more checks at startup. My X99 and now X299 platforms take a fair bit longer (used to see 80 with my E-WS board) while my z370 + 8700k platform is done in 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Keith Myers

I'd have to agree it's because of the workstation boards feature set compared to a normal motherboard. Just takes longer to check everything out before the UEFI hands off to the OS. My ASUS X99-E-10G WS workstation system takes probably 3 times as long to boot to the OS as my ASUS Crosshair VII Hero systems. Definitely the slowest, you just need to be patient while it checks itself out.


----------



## pharaohspaw

So... it looks like my X99-E WS board (original model) has gone paws up. 

I'm between a rock and a hard place, sitting on a bad mobo with a 5 year warranty and advance replacement "protection" that I've had less than 3 years, but I know better than to think Asus will actually advance me a working X99-E WS board of any flavor to stand behind their word and their customer. Because I've read all the stories here and elsewhere.

I'm not used to having to replace motherboards I spend ~$500 on because they failed. Every other machine I've built with server-class or workstation class motherboards in the $500+ price range, they are either still running (like Pharaoh, 10 years old... and a Tyan board...) or were retired peacefully from old age. Of course they were all other brands of boards.

If I buy another Asus board to get this rig back running again, it will only be because I HAVE to to not lose my investment in the i7-5960X, RAM, etc. But next time I build a machine from scratch, it won't be with an Asus board.

Nothing else to say.


----------



## Keith Myers

*What the symptom of death?*

How did it die? What was the symptom of death?


----------



## z3razerviper

I know this is old news but I have been scared to try the 3703 bios on my x99e-ws did it cause any issues?


----------



## jsutter71

AymincendiaryOn said:


> Anybody else experiencing this problem with this particular board (X299 WS Pro/SE)? I get long boot times before the UEFI hands off the boot process to Windows, about 117 seconds. Also, when bringing up from a cold boot the board initially turns on, then shuts down completely for about 3 seconds and then comes back up. I've seen this with other Asus boards when installing new hardware like RAM or CPU but not during normal bootup. I updated the board to the current BIOS level which is 0602 but the long boot times persist. Asus tech support told me to reinstall Windows but the problem is happening before Windows loads. I already have fast boot enabled. None of my other Asus boards took so long to boot and I've been system building since 2006.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Chris


Some things never change. Looks like the PLX chips haven't evolved much since the X99 boards. Ok to answer your question about your slow bootup. The boot process in the WS boards with PLX chips conducts memory checks, unless disabled in the BIOS, every time your system boots up. Unlike non WS boards without PLX chips you will notice a significant drop in speed every time you boot up your system from a cold start. This can be disabled in your BIOS, and unless your overclocking your memory or switching out memory, this is not going to affect your system stability. Remember that WS boards are designed for stability and constant usage so their are going to be more safety features integrated into the BIOS. Gaming boards like the ROG boards don't use PLX chips so your bootup times will be nearly instantaneously. I prefer the WS boards for their broad features. With dual PLX chips you'll have more flexibility with your PCIe and storage capabilities then you would with the ROG boards. Other then bootup times you won't see any less performance with overclocking, performance, and stability. Disable the memory tests in your BIOS and I've dropped my bootup times to under 30 seconds. The best thing about Asus WS boards is the awesome customer service and longer warranties. I've replaced 2 WS boards in the past due to my negligence and both times received non outsourced customer service and quick turn around, less then 2 weeks, with brand new replacement boards.


----------



## jsutter71

z3razerviper said:


> I know this is old news but I have been scared to try the 3703 bios on my x99e-ws did it cause any issues?


Do you have the USB 3.1 version? I'm not sure if the BIOS numbers are the same for both boards. If so then you shouldn't have any issues with 3703. I've been using it since it was released with no issues.


----------



## Radox-0

jsutter71 said:


> Some things never change. Looks like the PLX chips haven't evolved much since the X99 boards. Ok to answer your question about your slow bootup. The boot process in the WS boards with PLX chips conducts memory checks, unless disabled in the BIOS, every time your system boots up. Unlike non WS boards without PLX chips you will notice a significant drop in speed every time you boot up your system from a cold start. This can be disabled in your BIOS, and unless your overclocking your memory or switching out memory, this is not going to affect your system stability. Remember that WS boards are designed for stability and constant usage so their are going to be more safety features integrated into the BIOS. Gaming boards like the ROG boards don't use PLX chips so your bootup times will be nearly instantaneously. I prefer the WS boards for their broad features. With dual PLX chips you'll have more flexibility with your PCIe and storage capabilities then you would with the ROG boards. Other then bootup times you won't see any less performance with overclocking, performance, and stability. Disable the memory tests in your BIOS and I've dropped my bootup times to under 30 seconds. The best thing about Asus WS boards is the awesome customer service and longer warranties. I've replaced 2 WS boards in the past due to my negligence and both times received non outsourced customer service and quick turn around, less then 2 weeks, with brand new replacement boards.


I think its more platform rather specific rather. My ROG x299 / x99 Rampage boards for example still take a fair bit of time and perform similar memory checking as this board does, normally they take 20-30 seconds. However z370 on the other hand us near instant. Just seems X99/299 and I can imagine TR with more I/O being the possible reason for longer boot times.


----------



## jsutter71

Radox-0 said:


> I think its more platform rather specific rather. My ROG x299 / x99 Rampage boards for example still take a fair bit of time and perform similar memory checking as this board does, normally they take 20-30 seconds. However z370 on the other hand us near instant. Just seems X99/299 and I can imagine TR with more I/O being the possible reason for longer boot times.


Understanding the size of this thread their was a fair amount of discussion regarding this issue several posts back. I remember doing some research into the issue and the ravel was that this amazing board had all the latest features with no compromises yet boot times were terrible. Asus even tweaked BIOS settings and delivered updates to deal with the issue. The issue was determined to be memory related associated with the prechecks that the motherboards perform before the handoff into the OS. As far as the platform is concerned I have no comment because I've never owned a X99 board that hasn't had PLX chips. I can say that every X99 board I've had has had PLX chips and they all have had this issue. The board I'm using is my 5th X99 board. I'm not disputing what your saying though. I do know that at the time this board was released all the WS boards with PLX chips had this issue so a lot of opinions were that they were related. I would love the opportunity to trace the signal flow through the motherboard during the boot process. I doubt Asus would let me into their R&D labs to show me though.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Keith Myers said:


> How did it die? What was the symptom of death?


It would not post successfully after rebooting it. Kept getting stuck at different places (codes on the LED). Tried all the usual stuff. After 2 days of trying stuff (literally sitting there an entire weekend) I gave up.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Code 00 on mine*



pharaohspaw said:


> It would not post successfully after rebooting it. Kept getting stuck at different places (codes on the LED). Tried all the usual stuff. After 2 days of trying stuff (literally sitting there an entire weekend) I gave up.


Interesting. MIne was never other than a Code 00 each time and almost instantaneous with powering on. I had the original Xeon to put back in for testing and that proved conclusively that the 6850K had died an instant death. From running to not running with no warnings. The 6850K was an eBay used part. Bought a new replacement from Amazon at full price and it continues to run to this day. At least I got the refund from eBay. :thumb:


----------



## pharaohspaw

*X99-E WS/USB 3.1 - good BIOS version and possible to revert waaay back?*

Hi everyone,

The saga continues of trying to recover from having my original X99-E WS board go paws up on me.

So I am now working with a new X99-E WS/USB3.1 board, it came out of the box with BIOS version 3601, actually this one is a replacement for another one I bought about 2 weeks ago that would not consistently detect all 4 of my DIMM's (4x 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR4) and had very picky POST/boot, usually sticking around code 95 ("requesting resources" from the manual). There is nothing wrong with my memory modules. That one was version 3402 on the BIOS. It would POST successfully sometimes but not consistently. Also the VGA DIAG light under the CPU is lit up generally if it isn't POST'ing correctly.

The new board also wants to stick on code 95 mostly, VGA DIAG light on if that is happening same as the other board, but it will POST sometimes also. Pretty much same deal as the previous X99-E WS/USB3.1 that will be going back, but I have had zero attempts where it fails to detect my memory modules properly.

I've tried different video cards as well. Sadly my original ones are watercooled so it is a major operation to pull them especially if breaking up the WC loop. I don't really believe the problems I'm seeing are definitely "bad video cards", since I have seen problems with other cards as well. For now, I am sticking with non-watercooled cards until I figure out what the real problem is.

I've seen the posts about newer BIOS versions being hard to boot/post correctly and I'm wondering if this isn't my whole problem on the X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards. I was running version 1302 BIOS on my original X99-E WS board and was happy with it, other than the moody POST/boot issues it pretty much always had even when I wasn't overclocking it. I had a good solid 47X multiplier overclock (BCLK 100).

So I'm curious about a couple things BIOS-wise:

*1. Is there a limit to how far I can go back with the BIOS version if I am on v3601 currently?* I notice v2502 is called a Bridge BIOS with regard to the Spectre/Meltdown vulnerability remediation. I could care less about being patched for those exploits since my rig will never see the kind of duty/traffic that would expose it to those attack vectors. But I am wondering if I can only back-level to BIOS versions 2502 and newer or could I go back farther if I wanted to try it and expect it to succeed?

*2. What is a good stable solid BIOS version that POST's reliably for people with OC'd CPU's?* I have an i7-5960X and don't care much about support for Broadwell or Xeon's really, I just want to get back truckin' with "my old setup". Which isn't all the old setup anymore... I've replaced the mobo and video card chasing this problem. I just don't want to (and really can't) keep buying new parts to try to solve a problem. It seems to me that it is probably worth trying an older BIOS version before I spend more $ on parts.

I have tried searching this thread -- but the thread search isn't really working very well here these days, it only seems to find newer posts when I know darn good/well that there are other posts about BIOS and other things I've been searching for -- because I used to follow this thread pretty closely.

Thanks in advance for any advice/tips/etc.

PharaohsPaw


----------



## Keith Myers

*Solved PLX chip heat issue with thermal pads*



jsutter71 said:


> Some things never change. Looks like the PLX chips haven't evolved much since the X99 boards. Ok to answer your question about your slow bootup. The boot process in the WS boards with PLX chips conducts memory checks, unless disabled in the BIOS, every time your system boots up. Unlike non WS boards without PLX chips you will notice a significant drop in speed every time you boot up your system from a cold start. This can be disabled in your BIOS, and unless your overclocking your memory or switching out memory, this is not going to affect your system stability. Remember that WS boards are designed for stability and constant usage so their are going to be more safety features integrated into the BIOS. Gaming boards like the ROG boards don't use PLX chips so your bootup times will be nearly instantaneously. I prefer the WS boards for their broad features. With dual PLX chips you'll have more flexibility with your PCIe and storage capabilities then you would with the ROG boards. Other then bootup times you won't see any less performance with overclocking, performance, and stability. Disable the memory tests in your BIOS and I've dropped my bootup times to under 30 seconds. The best thing about Asus WS boards is the awesome customer service and longer warranties. I've replaced 2 WS boards in the past due to my negligence and both times received non outsourced customer service and quick turn around, less then 2 weeks, with brand new replacement boards.


Can you point me to the area or name in the 0903 BIOS to disable the memory check on my X99-E-10G WS motherboard? I do see the long memory interrogation for things like ECC in the boot log. I do have the memory at stock XMP of 3000CL15 but that is beyond the stock speed parameter for the motherboard of DDR4 2400 and considered an overclock. The BIOS on this Intel workstation is completely foreign to me since it is my first Intel system in the last 20 years. Been in the AMD camp up till now.

The dual PLX chips are very nice but the cause of all my initial troubles with the board freezing up in a matter of minutes upon powerup. Turned out the thermal pads were missing from both PLX chips when I removed the heatsink to check what was going on. There was no way to transfer heat out of the chips to the heatsink and they do generate a lot of heat when you have four gpus on the bus. Put in some FujiPoly thermal pad material for the PCH and both PLX chips and solved the instability because of heat.


----------



## jsutter71

Keith Myers said:


> Can you point me to the area or name in the 0903 BIOS to disable the memory check on my X99-E-10G WS motherboard? I do see the long memory interrogation for things like ECC in the boot log. I do have the memory at stock XMP of 3000CL15 but that is beyond the stock speed parameter for the motherboard of DDR4 2400 and considered an overclock. The BIOS on this Intel workstation is completely foreign to me since it is my first Intel system in the last 20 years. Been in the AMD camp up till now.
> 
> The dual PLX chips are very nice but the cause of all my initial troubles with the board freezing up in a matter of minutes upon powerup. Turned out the thermal pads were missing from both PLX chips when I removed the heatsink to check what was going on. There was no way to transfer heat out of the chips to the heatsink and they do generate a lot of heat when you have four gpus on the bus. Put in some FujiPoly thermal pad material for the PCH and both PLX chips and solved the instability because of heat.


* This comes straight from the manual in the DRAM timing control section 3-24. *

Enhanced Training (CHA/CHB/CHC/CHD) [Auto]
Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]
MemTest [Auto]
This item allows you to enable or disable the memory testing.
Configuration options: [Enabled] [Disabled]


----------



## Keith Myers

jsutter71 said:


> * This comes straight from the manual in the DRAM timing control section 3-24. *
> 
> Enhanced Training (CHA/CHB/CHC/CHD) [Auto]
> Configuration options: [Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]
> MemTest [Auto]
> This item allows you to enable or disable the memory testing.
> Configuration options: [Enabled] [Disabled]


Thanks for posting. I was a bit confused. You said section 3-24 when there is no section 3-24. Then found that setting on _page_ 3-24. Aha! I see why I missed it. That section of the Manual has 6 pages of memory settings and 3 screens in the BIOS. I think my eyes glazed over after the first two pages.


----------



## jsutter71

Keith Myers said:


> Thanks for posting. I was a bit confused. You said section 3-24 when there is no section 3-24. Then found that setting on _page_ 3-24. Aha! I see why I missed it. That section of the Manual has 6 pages of memory settings and 3 screens in the BIOS. I think my eyes glazed over after the first two pages.


Apologies. I was going of the manual for the USB 3.1 version of the board. Asus likes to recycle manuals so I didn't verify if their was any differences between my manual and your board. I was an early adopter of this board prior to the USB 3.1 version and the manuals were almost identical. Anyways I hope I hope I was helpful.


----------



## Keith Myers

*Thank you.*



jsutter71 said:


> Apologies. I was going of the manual for the USB 3.1 version of the board. Asus likes to recycle manuals so I didn't verify if their was any differences between my manual and your board. I was an early adopter of this board prior to the USB 3.1 version and the manuals were almost identical. Anyways I hope I hope I was helpful.


Yes, thank you. You got me to look and read better. I see where I can reduce the boot load times by not doing the extensive memory check now. Not that important for me since once the system gets turned on it rarely gets rebooted except for the rare times it needs to load a new kernel or I need to do some hardware maintenance.:specool:


----------



## angelgraves13

https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_BIOS/

Version 3803
2018/08/03

X99-E-WS Formal BIOS 3803 release.
[Using FlashBack, please rename to "X99EWS.CAP" after download.]
1.Update CPU uCode
2.Improve system performance
3.Improved IntelRC function compatibility
About more intel information, please visit https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1035538

New BIOS! Not sure if they updated microcode for Variant 4, but doesn't seem like it yet.

https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/sa00115-microcode-update-guidance.pdf


----------



## jsutter71

Just upgraded to 3803 using BIOS flashback. Ran into the same issue as last time. When renaming the file you don't have to add .cap. After that correction the update proceeded with no issues. So far so good.


----------



## pharaohspaw

2 brand new, defective out of the box X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards in a row later, I decided it was time to bail on this pipedream.

Neither could consistently detect all 4 of my 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 (2133 with 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles) modules, and the second one could not read ANYTHING in the DIMM_B1 slot properly. I tried 3 different BIOS revs on the 2nd one (0602, 2605, and 3601), and I even tried another 5960X CPU just to rule it out.

These modules worked fine in my original X99-E WS, and I know there is nothing wrong with them. On a happier note the same 4 modules work just fine in the ASRock X299 OC Formula board I just bought (and a new X-series CPU to go with it) . Even with the 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles, the box POST'ed up just fine the first time and every other time since.

So just so it is clear, I hold no hard feelings to the great community of users here but there is something it is time for me to say:

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. 

*Goodbye, Asus. Your quality control and support SUCKS.*


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Ram is one of those funny products that make one crazy lol 
My x99 only likes samsung memory running 3200C14 trident-z at the moment 

Not hynix it won't even post with this crap in it lol 3200C16 hynix memory finally confirmed 

I have some corsair 2666C15 dominator it also doesn't like I suspect it is hynix memory one stick always drops off thus bsod...
I had 2666C16 dominator and had no issues with it but sold it for the C15 thinking C15 was better but made 2 years after x99 was released thus the hynix memory more than likely.

Some quad channel memory is just no good for x99 now days it has dual channel sludge and inferior memory chips.


----------



## jsutter71

pharaohspaw said:


> 2 brand new, defective out of the box X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards in a row later, I decided it was time to bail on this pipedream.
> 
> Neither could consistently detect all 4 of my 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 (2133 with 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles) modules, and the second one could not read ANYTHING in the DIMM_B1 slot properly. I tried 3 different BIOS revs on the 2nd one (0602, 2605, and 3601), and I even tried another 5960X CPU just to rule it out.
> 
> These modules worked fine in my original X99-E WS, and I know there is nothing wrong with them. On a happier note the same 4 modules work just fine in the ASRock X299 OC Formula board I just bought (and a new X-series CPU to go with it) . Even with the 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles, the box POST'ed up just fine the first time and every other time since.
> 
> So just so it is clear, I hold no hard feelings to the great community of users here but there is something it is time for me to say:
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> *Goodbye, Asus. Your quality control and support SUCKS.*



Did you verify that the memory was on the approved list. Personally I've never had any issues with Kingston memory but I've always used G.skill with the Asus X99 WS boards. Never any issues.


----------



## jsutter71

Greetings all. 

Question. How many people here are using AI Suite?

I've gone back and fourth on this and haven't had it installed on my system in quite some time. The reason being is that the software has always been buggy in the past and caused a lot of stability issues on my system. I'm an experienced overclocker who prefers the BIOS then a Windows program to adjust settings. The exception being afterburner for my video cards. Looking at the support page I can see that their was an update in March. Every fan in my system is controlled by my Aquaero except for my rear case fan. The BIOS doesn't really give you the flexibility to manipulate it's speed. In the Aquaero software I matched the speed of the rear fan with my front intake fans but I'd like to speed it up. It's maxing at about 810 rpm which isn't anywhere near full potential. I know that AI suite has the ability to manipulate fan speed so that would be my only real reason to install it.


----------



## angelgraves13

pharaohspaw said:


> 2 brand new, defective out of the box X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards in a row later, I decided it was time to bail on this pipedream.
> 
> Neither could consistently detect all 4 of my 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 (2133 with 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles) modules, and the second one could not read ANYTHING in the DIMM_B1 slot properly. I tried 3 different BIOS revs on the 2nd one (0602, 2605, and 3601), and I even tried another 5960X CPU just to rule it out.
> 
> These modules worked fine in my original X99-E WS, and I know there is nothing wrong with them. On a happier note the same 4 modules work just fine in the ASRock X299 OC Formula board I just bought (and a new X-series CPU to go with it) . Even with the 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles, the box POST'ed up just fine the first time and every other time since.
> 
> So just so it is clear, I hold no hard feelings to the great community of users here but there is something it is time for me to say:
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> *Goodbye, Asus. Your quality control and support SUCKS.*


That's why I bought 2133 DDR4 and never had issues. Memory speed doesn't matter as much when you're in quad channel.


----------



## zlpw0ker

pharaohspaw said:


> 2 brand new, defective out of the box X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards in a row later, I decided it was time to bail on this pipedream.
> 
> Neither could consistently detect all 4 of my 8GB Kingston HyperX DDR4-3000 (2133 with 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles) modules, and the second one could not read ANYTHING in the DIMM_B1 slot properly. I tried 3 different BIOS revs on the 2nd one (0602, 2605, and 3601), and I even tried another 5960X CPU just to rule it out.
> 
> These modules worked fine in my original X99-E WS, and I know there is nothing wrong with them. On a happier note the same 4 modules work just fine in the ASRock X299 OC Formula board I just bought (and a new X-series CPU to go with it) . Even with the 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profiles, the box POST'ed up just fine the first time and every other time since.
> 
> So just so it is clear, I hold no hard feelings to the great community of users here but there is something it is time for me to say:
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> *Goodbye, Asus. Your quality control and support SUCKS.*


As other have mentioned,even if your HyperX RAM works on the WS 3.0 board doesnt mean it will work,unless your RAM is in the QVL, if it is in QVL there is no reason why it shouldnt work on the motherboard. Remember this is a Workstation motherboard and has "specific" needs for the RAM. The WS boards are meant to be stable, so stability is key since its a ws/server grade motherboard and you cant expect it work as any OC motherboards like rampage etc.


----------



## zlpw0ker

jsutter71 said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Question. How many people here are using AI Suite?
> 
> I've gone back and fourth on this and haven't had it installed on my system in quite some time. The reason being is that the software has always been buggy in the past and caused a lot of stability issues on my system. I'm an experienced overclocker who prefers the BIOS then a Windows program to adjust settings. The exception being afterburner for my video cards. Looking at the support page I can see that their was an update in March. Every fan in my system is controlled by my Aquaero except for my rear case fan. The BIOS doesn't really give you the flexibility to manipulate it's speed. In the Aquaero software I matched the speed of the rear fan with my front intake fans but I'd like to speed it up. It's maxing at about 810 rpm which isn't anywhere near full potential. I know that AI suite has the ability to manipulate fan speed so that would be my only real reason to install it.


I'm using AI Suite for controlling my FANs,but not the AI Suite that came with our motherboard, version was unstable and every time I rebooted the FAN RPM was cranked up for no reason. I know use the AI Suite Version that comes with the WS 10G board and I dont have the issue now or since I installed it.


----------



## jsutter71

zlpw0ker said:


> I'm using AI Suite for controlling my FANs,but not the AI Suite that came with our motherboard, version was unstable and every time I rebooted the FAN RPM was cranked up for no reason. I know use the AI Suite Version that comes with the WS 10G board and I dont have the issue now or since I installed it.


May I ask which version? I've had issues in the past with the WS 10G AI suite and it seemed more trouble then worth it.


----------



## jsutter71

zlpw0ker said:


> As other have mentioned,even if your HyperX RAM works on the WS 3.0 board doesnt mean it will work,unless your RAM is in the QVL, if it is in QVL there is no reason why it shouldnt work on the motherboard. Remember this is a Workstation motherboard and has "specific" needs for the RAM. The WS boards are meant to be stable, so stability is key since its a ws/server grade motherboard and you cant expect it work as any OC motherboards like rampage etc.


I've been steadily using G-Skill memory listed in my signature for over a year now and never with any issues. To that note I have never had any issues with G-Skill memory. Your probably correct in terms of everyday usage about the performance improvement. Most people won't notice. But if your running programs that require fast memory, then faster memory becomes an issue. Gaming for example. My frame rates and benchmark results vastly improved from upgrading to DDR4 3200 CL 14 from 2400. The faster memory I'm using is listed on the Asus's website as supported for this board. I linked my build thread which has a plethora of benchmarks comparing the speed differences. Upgraded memory was mentioned started with post #268. I do beg to differ regarding stability and the boards ability to match the Rampage boards. Proper cooling being the primary issue. I've kept my CPU overclocked by 43% for a couple years now with no stability issues. I've stressed my CPU to it's limits with prime and Aida to determine it's breaking points and determined the safest maximum overclock abilities which I tweak in the BIOS. If Asus didn't want these boards to be overclocked then they wouldn't have put the ability to do so in the BIOS. Prior to the X299 series I always went toe to toe with Rampage boards on 3DMark and frequently surpassed what they offered. My only real competition are extreme overclockers who like to hide the fact they are using liquid nitrogen to achieve their ridiculously high benchmark scores. 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/380-case-labs/1595092-my-new-sth10-build-7.html


----------



## zlpw0ker

jsutter71 said:


> May I ask which version? I've had issues in the past with the WS 10G AI suite and it seemed more trouble then worth it.


If I remember correctly it was you who pointed me to this version.
But here you go: AI Suite V10142 WS 10G.


----------



## jlaw3x7

Hi, 

I am considering this board for a build with a Xeon e5 1650 v3. I read that it supports ECC RAM, but I also read that some boards, while allowing use of ECC RAM, do not take advantage of the error correction, but instead use the RAM without ECC. Does this board actually leverage error correction with ECC RAM? Can anyone point to something officialish regarding this? Or perhaps a test that proves it?


----------



## jsutter71

jlaw3x7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering this board for a build with a Xeon e5 1650 v3. I read that it supports ECC RAM, but I also read that some boards, while allowing use of ECC RAM, do not take advantage of the error correction, but instead use the RAM without ECC. Does this board actually leverage error correction with ECC RAM? Can anyone point to something officialish regarding this? Or perhaps a test that proves it?


Their's little to no information about this in the manual however I'd find it very unlikely that it would support ECC memory without taking advantage of what the memory has to offer. This board is very particular in terms of what memory it supports. So much to the point where it performs a lengthy memory test each time the system is booted up prolonging boot times. Although the memory tests can be disabled in the BIOS it tends to affect stability in doing so. Their is a plethora of memory settings in the BIOS. My suggestion would be to read the manual yourself and contact Asus for further support.


----------



## pharaohspaw

One reply to respond to the replies to my posts about the failed X99-E WS and defective replacement X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards:

*QVL Jedi Mind Tricks*
I've been around this QVL block a few times over the years. I built my 2 X99-E WS rigs originally in 2015 after spending a LOT of time reading this thread back then before I even put my first parts order together. I actually did try to find modules listed on the QVL when I started shopping for parts, but since New Egg had none of the very few 8GB modules listed in stock, and also since even people using modules that *were* listed on the QVL were reporting problems (just to remind everyone...), I didn't get all bent out of shape about not finding modules listed on the QVL. I know how to research specs for myself, and bought (2) 4x8GB Kingston HyperX kits with timings and ALL other specs that matched other DDR4-2133/2666-XMP2/3000-XMP2 8GB modules that WERE on the QVL in 2015.

The truth is, these boards have ALWAYS been flaky, VERY picky about modules (especially with 4+ modules inserted), and less than 100% reliable about POSTing cleanly. Anybody else remember the early posts here about the gritty feel seating modules in the DIMM slots and how you might need to seat, then pull, and re-seat again just to try to get the crud off the socket pins so all your modules will all detect properly at POST? _*And HEY, why should people spending $500 on a "workstation-class" motherboard HAVE to do that?*_ This is a great example of Asus's "who gives a ****" quality control, documented right here in this very thread.

Even my wife's machine (which has NEVER been overclocked, overvolted etc. in ANY way) doesn't consistently get a clean POST every time she boots/reboots.

Qualified hardware/vendor lists have a value, to a point. I understand there is a lot of cheap, off-brand poorly manufactured junk out there.

There is also a point where a manufacturer needs to stop *hiding behind* their QVL and take some responsibilty for the quality of their own products.

I wasn't worried about getting bad or incompatible modules buying Kingston HyperX DDR4-2133/2666/3000 kits with the right specs. Because Kingston HyperX is not cheap, off-brand, poorly manufactured junk. 

Proper product QA > QVL.

*ASUS QA*
With the two back-to-back defective-on-arrival, brand new from Amazon, X99-E WS/USB3.1 boards I went through this summer trying to resuscitate my failed X99-E WS rig, both had issues detecting all 4 of my modules either at all, or at the correct (stock) 2133MHz speed. And this is when either board would get through POST *at all*. Both were most picky with the module inserted into gray slot #2. (DIMM2B?) There were multiple times 24GB of RAM (3 modules) was detected at 2133, and a couple times on the first board that all 4 were detected, but only at 18xx mhz (1833 or 1866, can't remember now).

If the problem was the modules rather than the gray DIMM2 slot, why did the DRAM detail page in the BIOS "cut off" the manufacturer part# string displayed at the same incomplete number of characters on the DIMM2 slot, and fail to detect/display the size and other parameters of the module, regardless of WHICH of those 4 identical modules was inserted in slot 2 vs. the other 3 slots? If it was a bad MODULE, the problem should have moved with the module after the swap...

_(*Answer:* Because the problem wasn't the modules)_

I even tested with another i7-5960x. No joy.

*"OVERCLOCKING" MY RAM*
I say "overclocking" in quotes because these modules were manufactured, tested and certified for the 2666 and 3000 speeds in those XMP2 profiles. That isn't OVERclocking in my book, and these boards _supposedly_ supported these XMP2 profiles. _Ha! The history is all right here in this topic...._

Aside from some very brief and minor experimenting with faster RAM speeds at the beginning -- largely at the behest of AI Suite 3 before I eradicated that buggy mess from my system and did a manual OC in the BIOS -- I stuck with the stock DDR4 2133 timings on my original X99-E WS setup. This was because I found the same as others had reported, messing with overclocking RAM on these boards will bring more POST and stability problems and it just wasn't worth it to me. I know there is a tradeoff between latency and bandwidth when you start messing around with overclocking your RAM, and it also made sense to me that the real-world performance gains from increased DRAM clocks on this platform would be marginal, so I never made the time to mess with my RAM speeds again after getting my manual/BIOS adaptive Vcore 47x 100 BCLK multiplier OC nailed down _(thanks to Fraggy's process writeup)._

The point I was making about having no problems with these modules on the ASRock x299 OCF board even with their 2666 or 3000 XMP2 profiles was to reinforce that there is nothing wrong with my memory modules. Getting them to run at the stock 2133, or 2666 and 3000 XMP2 profile speeds was as effortless as setting those profiles in the OCF's BIOS and rebooting. DING! First time and EVERY time. _These modules aren't on ASRock's QVL list either (unsurprisingly since they are 3 years old now) but guess what? *THEY *JUST WORK* on my Asrock board...*_

*STABILITY > CLOCK SPEED*
I've *always* been more interested in stability than how high I can clock. (did you notice the old-school hotrod mechanic's proverb "there is no replacement for displacement" in my sig line? It has been there for this very reason since I joined Overclock.net in 2008). And I actually DO have a lot of experience building machines with REAL workstation- and server-class boards (Tyan, Supermicro, etc.) -- and seeing them last as long as I cared to keep running them like Pharaoh, my first ever watercooled rig I built in 2008 and project-logged right here on OCN - it is still running today 10 years later. I've not used Asus boards much in my 30 years of custom PC building experience, and this rig is actually the first machine I've ever tried or intended to overclock. 

What I _DON'T_ have a lot of experience with is spending what I did for these X99-E WS*.* boards and having to replace them due to failure, getting bad ones right out of the box, etc. But it makes 3 defective on arrival, plus one that failed 2 years before the warranty expired (my original X99-E WS), for a total of 4 out of 6 Asus boards I have personally bought to build with since 1998 and had problems with. 2004 was my last try before these, an Asus 875P chipset board with 1 out of 2 defective NIC's straight out of the box, and frankly, the runaround Asus support gave me with that one -- when all I needed them to do was agree in an email that the board was defective so NewEgg would send a replacement before receiving the bad one back -- is the big reason I never looked at another Asus board again. Until 2015. Fool me once...

Me, I don't like those odds, and from the looks of things they are getting worse. So I won't be betting on Asus anymore.

*PARTING THOUGHTS*
Asus WS series boards may have some workstation features, but it takes a lot more than a list of _features_ to rightly call a product workstation-class. It takes a workstation-class COMPANY to truly turn out workstation-class product, and let's be honest -- Asus' quality of product and quality control, tech support, NON-commitment to supporting the features they launched and/or advertised the product with (Thunderbolt, Fan expansion module support, etc.etc.), warranty replacement practices (or lack thereof), and customer service practices in general _*just don't make the grade.*_

Asus may make some nice-looking gamer boards and other gear, and produce some slick advertising videos to run in Realbench. But that doesn't mean they are capable of manufacturing or supporting workstation-class boards, or will do anything but laugh all the way to the bank after you buy their product. *Again, the support and warranty replacement problems are well documented in this thread.*

It's funny how many excuses I see made for Asus's poor quality control and customer service, and how much bad customer service people will put up with. Not to mention the advanced replacement warranty they claim(ed?) these boards have as "workstation-class" series -- but you basically have to know or find somebody important at Asus to get past their 3 levels of fake tech support, or publically shame them with a bad review to get them to honor it.

I for one have realized that giving Asus any more of my hard-earned money is just another exercise in following a crowd - and continuing to feed a poorly-regulated manufacturing machine that runs on bad QA, fake support, and the endless hot air of professional reviewer _fanboys_ who get their products to "review" sent to them for free by the manufacturers they shill for.


----------



## pharaohspaw

*Nov 2018 - X99 is DEAD*

I'm posting this in response to the person/people recently who have asked about building a rig on this platform.

*I would strongly encourage ANYONE in 2018 and beyond who is still considering building a rig on an Asus X-99 WS series board to take the time to read this ENTIRE thread very carefully before you invest a dime of your money on it.*

You can do what you want to, of course -- it's a "free country" (whatever that means anymore...). But smart money will be spent elsewhere.


The hard lesson I had to learn this summer when my original 2015 X99-E WS board went paws up and I made valiant efforts to resurrect it rather than have to "start over" was painful, but very simple:

*X99 is dead and it is time to move on. And if you can't depend on a company to replace a product that is still under warranty, it is foolish to give them any more of your money.*

*RATIONALE*
First of all, X99 is an end-of-life (EOL) platform that is roughly 4 years old now (in November 2018) and you are going to be VERY lucky if you can find a truly brand new in the sealed box Haswell-E or even a Broadwell-E (like a 6950X) processor. You will also pay DEARLY for it if you can find one, compared to what is readily available (and current product) for X299. There are people out there selling used ones, including depots who have discounted inventory of "brand new open retail box but fully tested" units that supposedly come with full Intel warranty. But remember, the series is EOL -- so don't count on Intel to do much when that serial number was manufactured more than 3 years ago... And why would they have such a large inventory of _*open-box *_ retail CPU's in 2018? _Because they are leftovers that didn't "bin out" to be top OC performers._ That is why they aren't guaranteed at any clock speed above STOCK (read the fine print of their terms and conditions). Do you really want to build a workstation with one of those? How can you be sure what process was used to "bin" these or what kind of voltage they were exposed to?

Second of all, this board is not the 100% rock-solid workhorse platform Asus and a few fanboys want you believe it is. Just read this forum topic. Even in 2015 when I jumped into this ring, not everyone had universally good results with theirs. Yes, there are many who did - but there were also quite a few who didn't, and the warranty replacement problems are well documented. Many just rationalized it as "the X99 platform is picky" talking about issues like RAM and POST difficulties, but a casual web search of user experiences from other manufacturer's X99 products will show that this was not a problem all brands of X99 boards had. Some never had a problem at all, others addressed timings related issues early with BIOS updates.

Fast-forward to late 2018, and all I can tell you from personal experience this summer is this: If you're smart, you'll pay attention to the negative reviews on Amazon from people who have bought these boards in the last several months. Not that it ever was great, but Asus' QA / QC on these boards is NOT the same in 2018.

Don't think it won't happen to you. I got 2 bad brand new out of the box boards in a row from Amazon.com (not a 3rd-party reseller) with the same problem with the same DIMM slot, and there is a review somebody else wrote about their boards stating the same thing.


_I have a theory about their continuing/resuming manufacture of the X99-E WS/USB 3.1*.* series of boards, compared to a couple years ago. It's speculative so I'll have to leave some of the dots for you guys to connect, but there are certain expectations that big enterprise customers have about the long-term availability of replacement parts, and word is that Asus has been trying to get OEM motherboard contracts lately. I doubt we'll see any new name-brand X99 workstations coming to market with Asus boards under the hood, but it does give Asus something to point at to show "commitment"..._ 

My last point of rationale is a phenomena about computer parts I have observed in nearly 40 years of computer experience. I've never tried to express this before so I don't have it down to a "spiel", but here goes:

High-end computer parts like server-class, workstation-class, and proprietary special performance gear are special in the retail market. For example, the fastest model in a series like a processor will always command a premium. Often times the performance difference between the top dog and the model immediately below it doesn't really merit the price premium, but they charge it anyway because they know people will pay it.

Of course we all understand that time marches on, and nothing stays the top dog for long in this circus because there is always a new series coming out. But if you pay attention and tend to reach for the high-end parts in your builds, maybe you've noticed something else I've learned over the years:

*High-end parts become "exotic" as soon as they are no longer being manufactured.* This "exotic" status will negate the fact that the product is obsolete and something newer and better is available for about the same price, and keep the price at or sometimes even above original retail price for those parts even years after their EOL as long as they are factory new. Xeon processors are a good example.

Why? Well it is supply and demand economics, and the exotic parts aftermarket runs on fear and greed just like the stock market.

Who will be the main type of person looking for new old stock of a 3-4 year old "exotic" processor, motherboard, video card, etc.? *Somebody who needs to replace a failed one.*

Sellers dealing in exotic parts know there will ALWAYS be somebody looking for one, just not coming in droves, and it is a seller's market. MOST people who drop the coins to buy/build something top end in the first place consider it an INVESTMENT and unless you are the sort of person who uses 100-dollar bills for toilet paper, you are going to try to repair the rig rather than toss it aside and start over with something else.

This far after the EOL marker for the X99 platform, you have to understand what you're dealing with for parts and the companies selling them. They see you coming.

And in the words of the eternal Forrest Gump, "That's all I'm going to say about that".


----------



## jsutter71

Well Everyone is entitled to their opinion but having owned this board since it's introduction I have never had any issues, stability or software, that couldn't be resolved with rational thought. The board, from my perspective, and frequent use is one of the most reliable and stable boards I've ever owned from Asus which began with my first Asus P2B back in the Pentium 2 days. Myself and the many many other people who use this board will likely have many more years before I retire it. Furthermore my "Dead" system as you put it still performs faster then the vast majority of PC users. It's all about perspective. Just like my mechanical HDD's still outperform my 960pro & evo with the proper software and an old spare SSD cache drive.


----------



## pharaohspaw

Oh I agree jsutter - mine ran well too before it failed on me except for the annoying fussiness at boot/reboot much of the time. Never questioned the performance. But it died too soon for what I paid for it -- I did not overclock the... "urine"... out of it -- and considering (honestly) that it was idle the vast majority of the time. It was less hassle to leave it running than shut it down when I wasn't using it and roll the dice on the POST, and ALL our gear is on high-grade UPS's anyway so I don't worry about power problems.

I didn't mean dead as far as performance. I meant dead as far as, good luck finding reliable parts today. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough about that.

It is about perspective, but it's also about experience. I'm glad you've had great experience with Asus going that far back. Mine has been different overall. I'm pretty sure my first was a TX97 something or other to stick an AMD K6-200 (Intel Pentium-MMX clone) on, and yeah, that one ran fine for many years. That was also at least 20 years ago. The next time I bought an Asus board though in 2004, 1 out of 2 onboard nic's was bad and like I said before, all I got from their tech support was runaround. It left a bad taste in my mouth so I sent it back to Newegg for a refund and went back to being a Tyan and Supermicro bigot for many years.

It also SEVERELY annoyed me having to BUY a replacement X99-E WS*.* board in August because that "Advance Replacement Warranty" -- or getting ANY kind of warranty replacement service out of Asus for that matter -- was and IS a HOAX. The 30 days replacement you get from your dealer if you buy from one with a decent return/refund policy is probably all the actual warranty you're going to get. That's a bitter pill to swallow on a $500+ "workstation class" motherboard.

Draining the loop and breaking down enough of the rig, dual full-cover waterblock video cards on an EK FC terminal, etc. to troubleshoot and replace the board, CPU, etc. was no trivial endeavor any of the SEVERAL times I ended up having to do it (because of defective replacement boards) before I threw in the towel and just bought an X299 board and 7940X instead. It was time to do something different (a la Einstein's definition of insanity).


----------



## WillyK

jsutter71 said:


> Well Everyone is entitled to their opinion but having owned this board since it's introduction I have never had any issues, stability or software, that couldn't be resolved with rational thought...


I've had this board since 2014. After an year of painstaking RMA nightmares, I finally managed to get one replacement sample up running. 
This board (in my experience) has two major problems: 1) The unstable RAM handling, and 2) its Latency/Timings problems (probably due to its PLX rarity). Those issues are not occasional (many people have struggled with those, just read the forum). So whatever the case, the least one can say is that this board does NOT deliver WS quality. And as pharaohspaw points out, this board is almost obsolete today, i.e. if you want to buy a board for the next 5+ years. Of course, this is only my experience and opinion. Take it or leave it


----------



## jsutter71

WillyK said:


> I've had this board since 2014. After an year of painstaking RMA nightmares, I finally managed to get one replacement sample up running.
> This board (in my experience) has two major problems: 1) The unstable RAM handling, and 2) its Latency/Timings problems (probably due to its PLX rarity). Those issues are not occasional (many people have struggled with those, just read the forum). So whatever the case, the least one can say is that this board does NOT deliver WS quality. And as pharaohspaw points out, this board is almost obsolete today, i.e. if you want to buy a board for the next 5+ years. Of course, this is only my experience and opinion. Take it or leave it


I'm well aware of the different issues people have had with this board, which I've owned, and been following, and commenting on in this forum since it's conception. Look at the number of posts on my profile. I call BS about memory issues to which I've never had. The golden rule to avoid memory issues is to ONLY USE MEMORY APPROVED BY ASUS. It's not a small list and Asus has been updating it over the years. That said I do take issue with Asus's inability to update their drivers and BIOS software in a timely manor. I have contacted them over the years and at times they were responsive. Other times not so much. Other then that it wouldn't make since to build a new system using this board. I would however have no issues using the current WS X299 board that Asus offers. That is if I was planning on building a new system which I don't and probably won't even consider for the foreseeable future. Again just my 2 cents.


----------



## rchunter

Just had to register to say never had any problems either. I have a E5 1650 v4 in it. Plus 8 RDIMMS (128GB) of the ram in the link below. Ram is approved and listed in the Asus QVL doc for this board. None of it is overclocked of course...

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147575

I will be keeping this board for a few more years. Can't wait to drop a 20+ core server pull Broadwell-EP in it hopefully a couple years from now, or sooner, once they get cheap enough. Be nice to get one for 60 bucks like I did with my X58 board


----------



## pharaohspaw

25 more _new_ people could register new accounts just to say they never had any problems either, whoopty-frickin doo, it doesnt change the fact that many people DID have problems. Once again, it is all documented right here in this thread. 

Memtest86 beats 4 aces and a QVL. 

As I've said before I am glad many never had any problems. But I can just about promise if one day after 3 years your board suddenly went STUPID bad before your warranty was up, and you couldn't get anything out of Asus and had to cough up $500 for a new motherboard when you were supposed to have Advance Replacemetn coverage, and had to disassemble and reassemble your system and watercooling loop multiple times because you got 2 boards in a row that couldn't POST, you WOULD be singing a different tune.

Failure to deliver on warranty is reason enough for this guy to jump ship. Notwithstanding the rest.

EDIT/PS: When I bought MY board they came with 5 year warranties


----------



## rchunter

So now that you're on an Asus witch hunt I guess this thread is finished. Quick everybody sell their boards!!! They're all broken (or will be soon)...


----------



## pharaohspaw

Never said or suggested anything like that.

I DID suggest that it is a very bad idea to build a NEW system on one of these boards in November 2018, because someone asked a page back, and said people should read ALL of this thread very carefully before spending a dime of their money on it.

Being mad because a company that is supposedly so great doesn't actually honor their warranty and various other points I made which, incidentally, are backed by MANY other users' experiences here, does not constitute a witch hunt or any of the other hyperbolas you ascribed to me.

I have readily admitted that many people have had great experiences with theirs and even that *I* had great performance with mine aside from being very fussy at boot/reboot (something else MANY others have also said here) until it failed. The very fact that many people have had no problems with theirs, while clearly many others HAVE, highlights (TO ME) that QA/QC is not where it should be, for system boards you spend $500 and up on. But hey, "to each their own".

There are plenty of other users' experiences for the things I griped about documented here and elsewhere, so it's not like people can't find out others have had problems. I don't need everybody else to understand the problems I ran into had absolutely nothing to do with my memory modules. The only person who really needed to be sure of that was me. That's what Memtest86+ is for.

To the rest of the X99-E WS*.* users, jsutter71 and rchunter included, good luck with your boards. I'm sure most of you will be fine. I really do hope they last you forever, or at least as long as you need them to. Lasting as long as I needed them to is something I have enjoyed with almost every computer I have built over the years. Just not this one.

Enjoy your thread, and your perspective(s). I'm already aware there is another world out there, because I have to live and work in it every day.


----------



## rchunter

pharaohspaw said:


> Never said or suggested anything like that.
> 
> I DID suggest that it is a very bad idea to build a NEW system on one of these boards in November 2018, because someone asked a page back, and said people should read ALL of this thread very carefully before spending a dime of their money on it.
> 
> Being mad because a company that is supposedly so great doesn't actually honor their warranty and various other points I made which, incidentally, are backed by MANY other users' experiences here, does not constitute a witch hunt or any of the other hyperbolas you ascribed to me.
> 
> I have readily admitted that many people have had great experiences with theirs and even that *I* had great performance with mine aside from being very fussy at boot/reboot (something else MANY others have also said here) until it failed. The very fact that many people have had no problems with theirs, while clearly many others HAVE, highlights (TO ME) that QA/QC is not where it should be, for system boards you spend $500 and up on. But hey, "to each their own".
> 
> There are plenty of other users' experiences for the things I griped about documented here and elsewhere, so it's not like people can't find out others have had problems. I don't need everybody else to understand the problems I ran into had absolutely nothing to do with my memory modules. The only person who really needed to be sure of that was me. That's what Memtest86+ is for.
> 
> To the rest of the X99-E WS*.* users, jsutter71 and rchunter included, good luck with your boards. I'm sure most of you will be fine. I really do hope they last you forever, or at least as long as you need them to. Lasting as long as I needed them to is something I have enjoyed with almost every computer I have built over the years. Just not this one.
> 
> Enjoy your thread, and your perspective(s). I'm already aware there is another world out there, because I have to live and work in it every day.



Fair enough. Good luck with your Asrock board. For the record if I was building today I wouldn't use it either but i'm not switching away from X99 quite yet.


----------



## Fixy

MysteryGuy said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *field3*
> 
> Installed it this past weekend. installed freedos via rufus on to the usb. "How to" with a screen shot included with the firmware .zip. took a second or 2 for update.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I got freedos on a USB drive to try. I figured I would try and save the old firmware first in case of a problem. (So I didn't actually apply the new flash).
> 
> Not knowing much about this process, I though the saved data would be the same size as the data in the firmware update. But, to my surprise the saved data said it was only 68 bytes long while the new data file is 268 bytes long:
> 
> plxeep.exe -s temp.bin -p 8747 -d 1
> 
> "Selected: 8747 10b5 [b:03 s:00 f:0]
> 
> Get EEPROM data size.. Ok (68B inc 32-bit CRC)
> Read EEPROM data...... Ok
> Write data to file.... Ok (temp.bin)
> -- Complete (0.00 sec) -- "
> 
> The .pdf screenshot included with the instructions (such as they are) also shows 268 bytes as a length. So, that seems a little worrisome.
> 
> It also seems that there are two 8747 devices listed, but the 8747.bat file appears to target just the first one. And there also appears to be some other unused .bat files that might target the second one as well (romver2.bat and program2.bat), but I didn't see how they would be invoked from the 8747.bat.
> 
> At any rate, I imaging you would have mentioned any problem if you had experienced any. So, maybe the firmware load size is perhaps changed by the load process?
> 
> I currently have BIOS 3502 loaded, in case that's different.


Hello guys!

May be here some nice Person which could do above procedure and send me the bin file shortly? I did flash this new Firmware to my AsRock X99 WS-E/10G board and now it's some Kind of bricked. Maybe this original Firmware could help me, it's worth a try and can't hardly get worse.

Thank you so much!

More Posts on this: https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...x99-e-ws-owner-s-thread-402.html#post26361522


----------



## WillyK

jsutter71 said:


> I'm well aware of the different issues people have had with this board, which I've owned, and been following, and commenting on in this forum since it's conception. Look at the number of posts on my profile. I call BS about memory issues to which I've never had. The golden rule to avoid memory issues is to ONLY USE MEMORY APPROVED BY ASUS. It's not a small list and Asus has been updating it over the years. That said I do take issue with Asus's inability to update their drivers and BIOS software in a timely manor. I have contacted them over the years and at times they were responsive. Other times not so much. Other then that it wouldn't make since to build a new system using this board. I would however have no issues using the current WS X299 board that Asus offers. That is if I was planning on building a new system which I don't and probably won't even consider for the foreseeable future. Again just my 2 cents.


I don't participate in the contest about writing most entries here, but it doesn't mean that I'm dumb or a novice. I've built tens of systems since the 90's, and I only use QVL RAM, properly tested with Memtest86 because QVL don't guarantee anything. This board randomly struggles with recognizing the full amount of RAM you have installed (several board samples, various RAM). In fact, this is the only board I've ever had that does this. And latency issues are pretty important if you do some professional music/video work (hence choosing a WS board), rather than just using it for gaming and such. I'm happy for your brilliant personal experience with your sample, but please don't try to tell everybody else that their problems are their own fault just because your sample works fine. I'm pretty sure that if someone leaks the Asus true statistics about this WS (!) board, they won't be all that positive. Part of this is well-documented on this forum. Once again... This is MY experience and opinion. So just take it or leave it.


----------



## Fixy

Nobody here having problems with PLX/PEX chips and PCI Express (WHEA-Logger event log: Corrected hardware error on PCI Express Root port)? Somebody using Dual GPU?
Thx

Translated from german:
------------------------------------------------------------
Fixed hardware error.

Component: PCI Express Root Port
Error Source: Extended Error Reporting (PCI Express)

Bus / Device / Function: 0x0: 0x2: 0x0
Supplier ID / Device ID: 0x8086: 0x6F04
Class code: 0x30400

The details of this entry include more information.


----------



## jsutter71

WillyK said:


> I don't participate in the contest about writing most entries here, but it doesn't mean that I'm dumb or a novice. I've built tens of systems since the 90's, and I only use QVL RAM, properly tested with Memtest86 because QVL don't guarantee anything. This board randomly struggles with recognizing the full amount of RAM you have installed (several board samples, various RAM). In fact, this is the only board I've ever had that does this. And latency issues are pretty important if you do some professional music/video work (hence choosing a WS board), rather than just using it for gaming and such. I'm happy for your brilliant personal experience with your sample, but please don't try to tell everybody else that their problems are their own fault just because your sample works fine. I'm pretty sure that if someone leaks the Asus true statistics about this WS (!) board, they won't be all that positive. Part of this is well-documented on this forum. Once again... This is MY experience and opinion. So just take it or leave it.


My sample as you've put it. I've owned 2 non USB 3.1 versions and 3 USB 3.1 versions of this board. All without issues. At one point I even dropped one of my boards which I treated in a less than gentle manner. This forum is not a B**** fest about issues which in my experience, and looking back through hundreds of postings, is more often than not user related errors. This forum is meant to help people with legitimate issues and questions. Just look at my build page on my system and you can see all the issues I've dealt with. FYI. My first build with the non USB 3.1 version of this board began in 2015. 

Here's my system.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/18130-case-labs-cases/1595092-my-new-sth10-build-9.html


----------



## WillyK

jsutter71 said:


> My sample as you've put it. I've owned 2 non USB 3.1 versions and 3 USB 3.1 versions of this board. All without issues. At one point I even dropped one of my boards which I treated in a less than gentle manner. This forum is not a B**** fest about issues which in my experience, and looking back through hundreds of postings, is more often than not user related errors. This forum is meant to help people with legitimate issues and questions. Just look at my build page on my system and you can see all the issues I've dealt with. FYI. My first build with the non USB 3.1 version of this board began in 2015.
> 
> Here's my system.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/18130-case-labs-cases/1595092-my-new-sth10-build-9.html


Right... And you needed 5 samples because ... they were just perfect? Or did you ever had those at all? Or maybe you just decided to dedicate your life to this board... Words, words, words... come easy. I rest my case. (Please don't bother to answer this, I'm outta this meaningless B****.)


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

WillyK said:


> Right... And you needed 5 samples because ... they were just perfect? Or did you ever had those at all? Or maybe you just decided to dedicate your life to this board... Words, words, words... come easy. I rest my case. (Please don't bother to answer this, I'm outta this meaningless B****.)


Bye! You won't be missed (unless it's like a toothache).


----------



## jsutter71

:thumb:


Lady Fitzgerald said:


> Bye! You won't be missed (unless it's like a toothache).


----------



## zlpw0ker

So I'm about to receive a secondary gpu and my primary gpu is on pcie slot1. On slot 3 I have the m.2 pcie adapter card for 950 Pro so I was thinking I would mount the secondary gpu on pcie slot4. I was also hoping to be able to maybe get a SLI HB for the 1080's.
I think I read somewhere in this thread that you can only put gpu's in like slot 1,3,5,7 and not 1,4. Tho I'm not sure if its true. Can anyone confirm this or deny?
The gpu model is 1080 seahawk x(Primary and secondary).


----------



## J7SC

This doesn't seem to be a very busy thread (anymore?), but I thought I would share that I am really happy having re-discovered the X99 E-WS...it's reconstituted secondary build I just finished for 'mixed use' (productivity, entertainment incl. some light gaming). It is not my fastest setup or the one with the latest tech, but one of the daily beasts that also runs some serious SQL etc. 

In any event, I ran the X99 E-WS a few years back, than put it aside in favour of a X99 Rampage Extreme. I just re-deployed the X99 E-WS and prefer it, *especially with / because of* the recent Bios.

A few of the other posters in this thread seem to have had problems w/ CPUs dying, and that actually happened to me (fortunately w/ Intel replacement insurance), but the mobo in question was actually the X99 Deluxe. I worked with the Asus Deluxe, the Rampage Ex and the X99 E-WS, and while I might be wrong, I figure mobos and chips dying had more to do with early Bios in conjunction with the extra OC pins Asus had enabled @ 2011 v3. For example, every Asus mobo version's early Bios I worked with was kind of crazy on 'auto or F5'...I have seen *auto* VCCSA setting at close to 1.4v  with similar craziness on cache voltage, VCCIO etc. This included the X99-E-WS. But now, with a mature Bios, this is a charm to work with, other than perhaps boot times , and the fact that even newer Bios still don't support higher RAM frequencies much beyond 3000/3200. But the feature set and expandability is great, IMO, as is performance once it is dialed in. 

Anyway, X99 E-WS is once again one of my fav mobos, now that the Bios actually doesn't try to kill anything on 'auto'


----------



## zlpw0ker

J7SC said:


> This doesn't seem to be a very busy thread (anymore?), but I thought I would share that I am really happy having re-discovered the X99 E-WS...it's reconstituted secondary build I just finished for 'mixed use' (productivity, entertainment incl. some light gaming). It is not my fastest setup or the one with the latest tech, but one of the daily beasts that also runs some serious SQL etc.
> 
> In any event, I ran the X99 E-WS a few years back, than put it aside in favour of a X99 Rampage Extreme. I just re-deployed the X99 E-WS and prefer it, *especially with / because of* the recent Bios.
> 
> A few of the other posters in this thread seem to have had problems w/ CPUs dying, and that actually happened to me (fortunately w/ Intel replacement insurance), but the mobo in question was actually the X99 Deluxe. I worked with the Asus Deluxe, the Rampage Ex and the X99 E-WS, and while I might be wrong, I figure mobos and chips dying had more to do with early Bios in conjunction with the extra OC pins Asus had enabled @ 2011 v3. For example, every Asus mobo version's early Bios I worked with was kind of crazy on 'auto or F5'...I have seen *auto* VCCSA setting at close to 1.4v  with similar craziness on cache voltage, VCCIO etc. This included the X99-E-WS. But now, with a mature Bios, this is a charm to work with, other than perhaps boot times , and the fact that even newer Bios still don't support higher RAM frequencies much beyond 3000/3200. But the feature set and expandability is great, IMO, as is performance once it is dialed in.
> 
> Anyway, X99 E-WS is once again one of my fav mobos, now that the Bios actually doesn't try to kill anything on 'auto'


thats nice to hear.I also love my E WS/3.1 board since I bought it in 2016. Its been rock solid to me,except for the one time I had to send it back to where I bought because me and e-tailer thought it was a SATA controller issue when it wasnt. I havent had any problems with mine.
I stopped updating the UEFI after first new UEFI update with spectre/meltdown in fear of experiencing slow downs in Windows 10.
so how is the UEFI 3803?

I dont overclock on this board since I need it to be stable.

as you can above you, I posted a question close to 2 months ago and not a reply. I dont know what happened to people who owns this board that stopped posting.


----------



## oldAMDnew2Intel

zlpw0ker said:


> thats nice to hear.I also love my E WS/3.1 board since I bought it in 2016. Its been rock solid to me,except for the one time I had to send it back to where I bought because me and e-tailer thought it was a SATA controller issue when it wasnt. I havent had any problems with mine.
> I stopped updating the UEFI after first new UEFI update with spectre/meltdown in fear of experiencing slow downs in Windows 10.
> so how is the UEFI 3803?
> 
> I dont overclock on this board since I need it to be stable.
> 
> as you can above you, I posted a question close to 2 months ago and not a reply. I dont know what happened to people who owns this board that stopped posting.


I'm still using mine also! Though I love the board, I'm not too pleased with ASUS' customer service anymore. As to the latest UEFI update, it's fine...but I'm not using 10. My 5960X is still fast, 4.5 with no lags.


----------



## J7SC

zlpw0ker said:


> thats nice to hear.I also love my E WS/3.1 board since I bought it in 2016. Its been rock solid to me,except for the one time I had to send it back to where I bought because me and e-tailer thought it was a SATA controller issue when it wasnt. I havent had any problems with mine.
> I stopped updating the UEFI after first new UEFI update with spectre/meltdown in fear of experiencing slow downs in Windows 10.
> so how is the UEFI 3803?
> 
> I dont overclock on this board since I need it to be stable.
> 
> as you can above you, I posted a question close to 2 months ago and not a reply. I dont know what happened to people who owns this board that stopped posting.



Bios 3803 is the best so far in my book (apart from the included updates for Spectre & Co). Bios 3803's only minor quirk relates to DDR4 speed - in the sense that it won't run every setting up to a reasonable speed...for example, 3250MHz does not work (did on the Rampage Ex, same RAM) but 3333MHz does...for now, I'm leaving it at 3000MHz (3024 w/BCLK 126) because I can run tighter timings.

I also find that the CPU VRMs on this mobo are actually a bit better than on the Rampage Ex.

Re. your GPU slot question, it should be the 'grey' ones.


----------



## zlpw0ker

J7SC said:


> Bios 3803 is the best so far in my book (apart from the included updates for Spectre & Co). Bios 3803's only minor quirk relates to DDR4 speed - in the sense that it won't run every setting up to a reasonable speed...for example, 3250MHz does not work (did on the Rampage Ex, same RAM) but 3333MHz does...for now, I'm leaving it at 3000MHz (3024 w/BCLK 126) because I can run tighter timings.
> 
> I also find that the CPU VRMs on this mobo are actually a bit better than on the Rampage Ex.
> 
> Re. your GPU slot question, it should be the 'grey' ones.


so have you experienced slowness because spectre and meltdown? Because this is my only concern and reason why I havent updated to the 2 last UEFI's yet.

I hear everyone say it should go in grey pcie slot. I guess the only way is to try it out when I have time for it.


----------



## J7SC

zlpw0ker said:


> so have you experienced slowness because spectre and meltdown? Because this is my only concern and reason why I havent updated to the 2 last UEFI's yet.
> 
> I hear everyone say it should go in grey pcie slot. I guess the only way is to try it out when I have time for it.



From what I recall, the performance impact of switching to 3803 compared to prior was minor; CineBench R15 went from s.th. like 1821 to 1804 at the same core / mem speeds.

On the 'grey' slots, I believe it has to do w/ the PLX-Pex chips. I can tell you that I have run a vid card in a black slot (but with noting else is mounted in other slots). But one likely looses a bit of performance, compared to the grey ones. Per TechPowerup: "_The board features seven PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slots, and uses PLX PEX-8747 x48 bridge chips to provide either two x16 slots with direct wiring to the CPU, or four x16 slots running at full x16 bandwidth, or seven x16 slots in x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8 configuration_".


----------



## zlpw0ker

J7SC said:


> From what I recall, the performance impact of switching to 3803 compared to prior was minor; CineBench R15 went from s.th. like 1821 to 1804 at the same core / mem speeds.
> 
> On the 'grey' slots, I believe it has to do w/ the PLX-Pex chips. I can tell you that I have run a vid card in a black slot (but with noting else is mounted in other slots). But one likely looses a bit of performance, compared to the grey ones. Per TechPowerup: "_The board features seven PCI-Express 3.0 x16 slots, and uses PLX PEX-8747 x48 bridge chips to provide either two x16 slots with direct wiring to the CPU, or four x16 slots running at full x16 bandwidth, or seven x16 slots in x16/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8/x8 configuration_".


mentioning Cinebench as loss of performance pointless,its a synthetic benchmark and holds no real performance in Windows use. I'm still really hesistant to upgrade the UEFI tho.

regarding the PLX tho,so something about you cant put 2 gpu from the PLX or from the cpu in sli?


----------



## J7SC

zlpw0ker said:


> mentioning Cinebench as loss of performance pointless,its a synthetic benchmark and holds no real performance in Windows use. I'm still really hesistant to upgrade the UEFI tho.
> 
> regarding the PLX tho,so something about you cant put 2 gpu from the PLX or from the cpu in sli?



Re. Cinebench, that was the only measurable difference / the system certainly doesn't '''feel''' slower after the Bios upgrade. 

If you're only running a single or 2 GPUs in SLI, than the 1st and/or 3rd (both grey) slots are the recommended ones by Asus (p 1-13 in my version's manual). I actually run them in SLI on the 1st and 5 th slot due to better airflow, and it seems just fine, though I haven't tried to squeeze them into 1 & 3 (cards are big EVGA 900 series Cl and need room to breathe)


----------



## zlpw0ker

J7SC said:


> Re. Cinebench, that was the only measurable difference / the system certainly doesn't '''feel''' slower after the Bios upgrade.
> 
> If you're only running a single or 2 GPUs in SLI, than the 1st and/or 3rd (both grey) slots are the recommended ones by Asus (p 1-13 in my version's manual). I actually run them in SLI on the 1st and 5 th slot due to better airflow, and it seems just fine, though I haven't tried to squeeze them into 1 & 3 (cards are big EVGA 900 series Cl and need room to breathe)


I also run on slot 1 and 5 due to the best airflow between them. I also have a 950 Pro in slot 4 with pcie adapter. 
I have 1080 seahawk x.


----------



## J7SC

zlpw0ker said:


> I also run on slot 1 and 5 due to the best airflow between them. I also have a 950 Pro in slot 4 with pcie adapter.
> I have 1080 seahawk x.



Cool. Later on I'm going to try to mount a PCIe MSI 4x M.2 card which came with the MSI 'X399 Creation' mobo for another build (spoiler)...don't need it in that machine as it already has 3x M.2 onboard, but I see no reason why it would not work w/ the Asus X99 E-WS



Spoiler


----------



## jsutter71

The real test for my board, and all it's components will come this week hopefully. I've had my system, among other things sitting in a storage facility for the last few months because of my divorce. Now that I know I'm getting to keep my home I'm going to bring my system back home and bring my system back online. without coolant my system weighs at least 80 pounds. I have to bring it from the second floor of the storage facility, transport, and then to the second floor of my home where my office is situated. I got primary custody of my son so now it's just him and I in our 2800sf 5 bedroom home. 6 if you count his game room.


----------



## J7SC

jsutter71 said:


> The real test for my board, and all it's components will come this week hopefully. I've had my system, among other things sitting in a storage facility for the last few months because of my divorce. Now that I know I'm getting to keep my home I'm going to bring my system back home and bring my system back online. without coolant my system weighs at least 80 pounds. I have to bring it from the second floor of the storage facility, transport, and then to the second floor of my home where my office is situated. I got primary custody of my son so now it's just him and I in our 2800sf 5 bedroom home. 6 if you count his game room.


 
Good luck w/ the X99 E-WS 'workout'  !


----------



## jsutter71

Score 1 for Asus. Even though I didn't break down my insanely heavy Caselabs system before I packed it up the only issue was user error. I'm trying to increase my flow rates which isn't easy because of the complexity of my system. A couple leeks from fittings I didn't tighten properly which resulted in my first graphics card being drenched. Nothing a dry towel couldn't fix. After I completed those mods I connected my system back up and everything worked as good as new. I think even without fluids my system weighs close to 100 pounds.


----------



## J7SC

jsutter71 said:


> Score 1 for Asus. Even though I didn't break down my insanely heavy Caselabs system before I packed it up the only issue was user error. I'm trying to increase my flow rates which isn't easy because of the complexity of my system. A couple leeks from fittings I didn't tighten properly which resulted in my first graphics card being drenched. Nothing a dry towel couldn't fix. After I completed those mods I connected my system back up and everything worked as good as new. I think even without fluids my system weighs close to 100 pounds.


 
Nice setup  
...I know what you mean about complex system and maxing flow rates...the X99 E-WS is my daily driver but I also just finished a Threadripper 2950X w/ dual 2080 Ti...custom loop(s) has a total of 5 RX 360 rads (2 for the CPU, 3 for the GPUs) and 4 pumps. Temps are great though, after optimizing both liquid flow, and air flow for the fans.

BTW, what Bios are you running on the Asus X99 E-WS ? I loaded up 3803 and have no problems with it.


----------



## jsutter71

J7SC said:


> Nice setup
> ...I know what you mean about complex system and maxing flow rates...the X99 E-WS is my daily driver but I also just finished a Threadripper 2950X w/ dual 2080 Ti...custom loop(s) has a total of 5 RX 360 rads (2 for the CPU, 3 for the GPUs) and 4 pumps. Temps are great though, after optimizing both liquid flow, and air flow for the fans.
> 
> BTW, what Bios are you running on the Asus X99 E-WS ? I loaded up 3803 and have no problems with it.


Thank you. I'm using 3803. I've never really had any issues with updating the BIOS on this board and typically did so on initial release. I'm about to add a 4th pump in the top chamber to see what that does. my flow is terrible. with 3 Aqua Computer D5 pumps at max I'm getting 1.1 l/m. Something is wrong with that. I'm using a high flow USB for measurement. Other then the RAD pump the other 2 pumps are on the bottom chamber and I think I'm fighting gravity.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I have a couple of questions I can't find answers for in the X99-WS USB 3.1 manual. Does anyone know if the eSATA ports on the rear I/O that run off an Asmedia chip and the two SATA ports that are part of an eSATA port (11 &12) that run off Asmedia chips support TRIM for SSDs? Also, do the two SATA ports that are part of the Intel SATA Express (9&10) support TRIM?

On the regular Intel SATA ports (1-8), which port, top or bottom, on each "tombstone" would be the drive numbers 0,2,4,6,8 and 1,3,5,7?


----------



## J7SC

Lady Fitzgerald said:


> I have a couple of questions I can't find answers for in the X99-WS USB 3.1 manual. Does anyone know if the eSATA ports on the rear I/O that run off an Asmedia chip and the two SATA ports that are part of an eSATA port (11 &12) that run off Asmedia chips support TRIM for SSDs? Also, do the two SATA ports that are part of the Intel SATA Express (9&10) support TRIM?
> 
> On the regular Intel SATA ports (1-8), which port, top or bottom, on each "tombstone" would be the drive numbers 0,2,4,6,8 and 1,3,5,7?


 
...drawing blanks on that one, as much as I seem to recall that the Intel SATA Express ports do support TRIM, but can't locate the source...Better call Asus support (I find calling quicker than emailing them).


----------



## nodezero

what's up all, although I am new to oc.net, I am not new to the mod/oc scene, as it were. in any event, I don't have anyone I personally know to talk shop with, let alone offer me any assistance in these areas.
I am currently having an issue, and I thought I would start with the first question, which I know what answer I may receive, but here goes. I have corsair vengeance lpx 2666 4x8gb, 2 sticks from a kit (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16), while the other two are from a 4 stick 32gb kit (CMK32GX4M4A2666C16). timings, voltages, and xmp are identical. so my first question before I share my issue(s) is, how much of an issue is this for me in general? (xmp/oc, stability)
I want to thank anyone in advance that wishes to help me out!


----------



## red-ray

*In general mixing DIMMs is almost asking for issues*



nodezero said:


> I have corsair vengeance lpx 2666 4x8gb, 2 sticks from a kit (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16), while the other two are from a 4 stick 32gb kit (CMK32GX4M4A2666C16). timings, voltages, and xmp are identical. so my first question before I share my issue(s) is, how much of an issue is this for me in general? (xmp/oc, stability)


You may get away with it or you may not, do you feel lucky? How sure are you they are identical? I just checked some SIV save files and found some CMK32GX4M4A2666C16 are *Dual Rank* and some CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 that are *Single Rank* ! I also recall Corsair DIMMs with identical part numbers that were different, they were different revisions.

What does the *[ SPD ]* panel of my SIV (http://rh-software.com/) utility report for your 4 DIMMs?

Why can't you just use the 4 DIMMs that are CMK32GX4M4A2666C16 ?


----------



## nodezero

red-ray said:


> You may get away with it or you may not, do you feel lucky? How sure are you they are identical? I just checked some SIV save files and found some CMK32GX4M4A2666C16 are *Dual Rank* and some CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 that are *Single Rank* ! I also recall Corsair DIMMs with identical part numbers that were different, they were different revisions.
> 
> What does the *[ SPD ]* panel of my SIV (http://rh-software.com/) utility report for your 4 DIMMs?
> 
> Why can't you just use the 4 DIMMs that are CMK32GX4M4A2666C16 ?


thank you for responding with this solid reply.
minutes after posting, I just knew that it was time to give it up, and I am selling the two (CMK32GX4M4A2666C16) sticks, and the reason I don't have the full kit is because I got this machine with those in it (but I am using my build with this ram now)
I just recently bought the 2 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16) sticks off amazon, do you think if I buy another kit, as in literally click buy again on my previous orders page, that I will be rolling the dice or is it a solid bet?
or should I go for a 32gb kit (2x8gb)
and yes, they were a mix of single/dual rank, but a little tweaking of the voltage and they played fine, as long as I didn't push past 2133. (which is what brought me here, but I have since learned the err of my ways)
I know that I just on a hope and prayer with this combo, but I thought I'd try it anyway. either way, (for brevity sake) I have a 5960x w/ h100i cooler and this board. (which I love)
I know this is a long reply, but I appreciate the help


----------



## red-ray

*I would go for a 32gb kit*



nodezero said:


> I just recently bought the 2 (CMK16GX4M2A2666C16) sticks off amazon , do you think if I buy another kit, as in literally click buy again on my previous orders page, that I will be rolling the dice or is it a solid bet?
> or should I go for a 32gb kit (2x8gb)


You can click again and hope, but you will just be rolling the dice.

Can't you return the CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 16GB kit to amazon and get a 32GB kit instead?


----------



## nodezero

red-ray said:


> You can click again and hope, but you will just be rolling the dice.
> 
> Can't you return the CMK16GX4M2A2666C16 16GB kit to amazon and get a 32GB kit instead?



yep, that is what I did. I sent that kit back and grabbed the 32gb (2x16gb)
the knowledge I have gained trying to get same maker/different kit/single & dual side ram working together and attempting xmp profiles is invaluable, so I'm grateful for the exp.
prior to this I was only truly skilled in cpu/gpu oc's, but now can honestly say I've got a good foundation for manual ram oc'ing. :thumb:
so my kit comes thursday, along with a new m2 for my dell xps frankenstein, so I'm happy. 
thank you for the replies, I definitely appreciate it bro.


----------



## jsutter71

In the midst of a major overhaul of my system one of my G-skill memory sticks went bad. Thankfully G-skill has lifetime warranties. I RMA'd it and it arrived at their facility yesterday. It came in a set of 4 and I tried it in every slot. The strange part is that the memory shows up in the tools section of the BIOS but not in the MAIN section or AI Tweaker. It doesn't show up in Windows either. At first it was 2 sticks but clearing the CMOS corrected the other stick. This is the first time *ever* that I've had any issues with G-Skill memory. The other 3 sticks worked correctly in every slot.


----------



## red-ray

*Quad vs. Dual Channel*



nodezero said:


> I sent that kit back and grabbed the 32gb (2x16gb).


Good, that should work far better, but I was expecting you to get 4 x 8GB which would run Quad Channel rather than 2 x 16GB which will only be Dual Channel, see https://www.gamingscan.com/single-channel-vs-dual-channel-vs-quad-channel-memory/


----------



## J7SC

jsutter71 said:


> In the midst of a major overhaul of my system one of my G-skill memory sticks went bad. Thankfully G-skill has lifetime warranties. I RMA'd it and it arrived at their facility yesterday. It came in a set of 4 and I tried it in every slot. The strange part is that the memory shows up in the tools section of the BIOS but not in the MAIN section or AI Tweaker. It doesn't show up in Windows either. At first it was 2 sticks but clearing the CMOS corrected the other stick. This is the first time *ever* that I've had any issues with G-Skill memory. The other 3 sticks worked correctly in every slot.


 
...just in case GSkill's RMA efforts don't solve it, I had the exact same experience, albeit on another earlier build (Aus X79 E-WS)...turned out that the CPU underside had just a bit of MX4 on it...after cleaning and re-seating, the four channel 32GB G-Skill memory (which had always shown up in the Bios, but not Win7 or CPUiD) was all there - happy days since then.




red-ray said:


> Good, that should work far better, but I was expecting you to get 4 x 8GB which would run Quad Channel rather than 2 x 16GB which will only be Dual Channel, see https://www.gamingscan.com/single-channel-vs-dual-channel-vs-quad-channel-memory/


 
..per earlier posts, I had put the Asus X99 E-WS mobo aside for a bit...but after loading Bios 3803 and plugging in some Samsung B-Die DDR4 I had left over from another build - wow, total transformation...it is now the 'daily beast'..


----------



## nodezero

red-ray said:


> Good, that should work far better, but I was expecting you to get 4 x 8GB which would run Quad Channel rather than 2 x 16GB which will only be Dual Channel, see https://www.gamingscan.com/single-channel-vs-dual-channel-vs-quad-channel-memory/



hmm, yeah good point and I am mad that I didn't now, because amazon hates when you return ram in rapid fashion like I would have to lol
in your personal exp, or I should say synthetic benchmarks aside, do you think I will lose any serious performance with 2 x 16gb running 2666/dual channel over 4 x 8gb running 2666/quad channel?
I am kicking myself for this but if the performance is negligible or doesn't translate in a significant way outside of synth benchmarking then I am ok with it. 
let me know what you think


----------



## nodezero

J7SC said:


> ..per earlier posts, I had put the Asus X99 E-WS mobo aside for a bit...but after loading Bios 3803 and plugging in some Samsung B-Die DDR4 I had left over from another build - wow, total transformation...it is now the 'daily beast'..



yeah man I have used rampage and sabertooth's from asus, and msi xpower before, and this e-ws is by far my favorite for this processor (5960x)
outside of the ram issue I was having, which is fixed with a little 1d10t paste I recently aquired, the performance and features that this board offers has been my favorite for years now.
I should mention I have yet to step into the future, (anything other than my x99 processor) as it were, but when I do I am absolutely going with another asus board.


----------



## nodezero

red-ray said:


> Good, that should work far better, but I was expecting you to get 4 x 8GB which would run Quad Channel rather than 2 x 16GB which will only be Dual Channel, see https://www.gamingscan.com/single-channel-vs-dual-channel-vs-quad-channel-memory/



haha well now I have returned ram twice in a week to amazon, I really hope they don't ban me!
I returned the 2 x 16gb for the 4 x 8gb kit, because I might as well go with quad channel with my processor.
even though I do no video editing, I maintain a few vm's at all times, and the bandwidth increase over dual is worth it.
thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## jsutter71

So G-Skill received the bad stick this past Monday and on Thursday I received the replacement. Not bad.


----------



## J7SC

jsutter71 said:


> So G-Skill received the bad stick this past Monday and on Thursday I received the replacement. Not bad.


 
That's :thumb: Did it solve the issue of that ram position showing in Bios but not Win etc ?


----------



## jsutter71

Time will tell. I'm in the process of having my system completely disassembled and rebuilding.


----------



## nodezero

ok so here is an issue that I've never had before.
does anyone use the asmedia sata ports on the board? the 6 gray (2 sataexpress)
I cannot get my ssd to reflect 6gb transfer speed, only shows 3gb, no matter what port I use (have tested cable, and it shows 6gb on the intel ports (black)
bios is updated, along with asmedia drivers
additionally, does anyone know if an m2 will support intel rst raid configuration? (the manual doesn't say yes or no, only that certain sata ports do/don't)


----------



## zlpw0ker

nodezero said:


> ok so here is an issue that I've never had before.
> does anyone use the asmedia sata ports on the board? the 6 gray (2 sataexpress)
> I cannot get my ssd to reflect 6gb transfer speed, only shows 3gb, no matter what port I use (have tested cable, and it shows 6gb on the intel ports (black)
> bios is updated, along with asmedia drivers
> additionally, does anyone know if an m2 will support intel rst raid configuration? (the manual doesn't say yes or no, only that certain sata ports do/don't)


I have my DVD drive connected to the asmedia controller.
I actually did not know this,I thought all sata ports on our motherboard was rated for 6gbit.
So I guess you cant get SSD sata3 speeds,but you can attach HDD to it and get sata3 speeds,because HDDs are close to saturating sata2 speeds if I'm correct, if I'm wrong correct me please.


----------



## nodezero

in regards to the new zombieload mds issues, I am running a 5960x, and am stressing out about this new performance hit, and rumors of having to disable hyperthreading. so far I have the latest microcode patches from win 10, and hyperthreading along with my oc is still active. will asus release a bios update to address this possible issue? this is so annoying that I have to worry about such performance hits, makes me want to switch over to the threadripper, as those are not effected as hard as intel.


----------



## ThrashZone

nodezero said:


> in regards to the new zombieload mds issues, I am running a 5960x, and am stressing out about this new performance hit, and rumors of having to disable hyperthreading. so far I have the latest microcode patches from win 10, and hyperthreading along with my oc is still active. will asus release a bios update to address this possible issue? this is so annoying that I have to worry about such performance hits, makes me want to switch over to the threadripper, as those are not effected as hard as intel.


Hi,
Frankie say relax 
Most are completely overblown for super click bait and hyping for reward $$

You have a better chance of getting run over by a train walking on the sidewalk than getting hit by any of these hyped threats.


----------



## nodezero

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Frankie say relax
> 
> Most are completely overblown for super click bait and hyping for reward $$
> 
> 
> 
> You have a better chance of getting run over by a train walking on the sidewalk than getting hit by any of these hyped threats.


no I agree with you that the likelihood of being the victim of attacks carried out with these exploits is unlikely (because they aren't showing up in the wild yet) but that doesn't change the microcode patches that directly effect performance. I have the list of all the patches but am curious if anyone has seen issues as they are greatly effecting the x99 platform.


----------



## ThrashZone

nodezero said:


> no I agree with you that the likelihood of being the victim of attacks carried out with these exploits is unlikely (because they aren't showing up in the wild yet) but that doesn't change the microcode patches that directly effect performance. I have the list of all the patches but am curious if anyone has seen issues as they are greatly effecting the x99 platform.


Hi,
Use Inspectre and disable the meltdown and spectre nonsense 

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## nodezero

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Use Inspectre and disable the meltdown and spectre nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


thanks I actually do have that tool it's very useful. my concern wasn't for spectre/meltdown bc those performance hits have been mostly mitigated from bios update 3803 but from the new mds (microarchitecture data sampling) with the moniker 'zombieload' that actually effects performance through possibly needing to disable hyperthreadimg (I won't disable though) and an overall harder performance hit on the x99 platform. as win 10 makes it next to impossible to totally stop updates, this becomes an issue in that regard.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I'm sure a workaround will popup about zombieland b/s too


----------



## J7SC

nodezero said:


> no I agree with you that the likelihood of being the victim of attacks carried out with these exploits is unlikely (because they aren't showing up in the wild yet) but that doesn't change the microcode patches that directly effect performance. I have the list of all the patches but am curious if anyone has seen issues as they are greatly effecting the x99 platform.


 
The problem is also that we use E-WS boards (several generations) for work as well, thus the 'WS'. We keep on switching over to AMD for now, though there's no guarantee that as they become more popular, AMD will get custom malware as well.


----------



## nodezero

welp, just flashed the 3901 bios that dropped today. seems the performance issues resulting from the microcode updates have been mostly mitigated.


----------



## J7SC

nodezero said:


> welp, just flashed the 3901 bios that dropped today. seems the performance issues resulting from the microcode updates have been mostly mitigated.


 
...that would be nice. Hopefully, they also added a bit faster RAM profiles / will check out 3901


----------



## J7SC

...well, that was that. *I tried Bios 3901* and find it to be extremely buggy, especially around ANY KIND of RAM speed beyond default 2133, and that with 0-error 3200 Sammy B-Die which worked just fine on 3803, never mind an inexplicable switch to 166 strap in '3901' ...long story short, I switched back to 3803 and everything is back to 'fine'.

I've been tin the computer biz for decades, and Asus used to be our go-to company. Ever since their 'OC pin' troubles w/ early X99, my ranking of Asus has been steadily falling. As much as I love the X99 E-WS, as CTO I assured that we are turning to AMD with Gigabyte and MSI boards at work. No more guinea pig hats for us...


----------



## jsutter71

J7SC said:


> ...well, that was that. *I tried Bios 3901* and find it to be extremely buggy, especially around ANY KIND of RAM speed beyond default 2133, and that with 0-error 3200 Sammy B-Die which worked just fine on 3803, never mind an inexplicable switch to 166 strap in '3901' ...long story short, I switched back to 3803 and everything is back to 'fine'.
> 
> I've been tin the computer biz for decades, and Asus used to be our go-to company. Ever since their 'OC pin' troubles w/ early X99, my ranking of Asus has been steadily falling. As much as I love the X99 E-WS, as CTO I assured that we are turning to AMD with Gigabyte and MSI boards at work. No more guinea pig hats for us...


Your experience didn't mirror mine. I am using the memory in my signature with no issues at 3200. Granted my memory is rated for that speed so maybe you have another setting in the BIOS or your memory itself that could be causing your issues. Without detailed information pertaining to your settings and hardware no one here would be able to help you with your problem. Just to clarify this thread is not meant for people to complain about the hardware or issues with Asus. It's meant for people to post legitimate information, issues, or questions pertaining to the usage of this board. 

Unfortunately I would not be able to provide accurate support other then general information because I am using the USB 3.1 version of this board which uses a different BIOS. If your not happy then these boards do have an excellent resale value averaging in the $500 range on ebay. Their resale value is a good indicator of their value since they are no longer made. The non WS X99 boards don't even come close in retraining that much value.


----------



## J7SC

jsutter71 said:


> Your experience didn't mirror mine. I am using the memory in my signature with no issues at 3200. Granted my memory is rated for that speed so maybe you have another setting in the BIOS or your memory itself that could be causing your issues. Without detailed information pertaining to your settings and hardware no one here would be able to help you with your problem. Just to clarify this thread is not meant for people to complain about the hardware or issues with Asus. It's meant for people to post legitimate information, issues, or questions pertaining to the usage of this board.
> 
> Unfortunately I would not be able to provide accurate support other then general information because I am using the USB 3.1 version of this board which uses a different BIOS. If your not happy then these boards do have an excellent resale value averaging in the $500 range on ebay. Their resale value is a good indicator of their value since they are no longer made. The non WS X99 boards don't even come close in retraining that much value.


 
Thank you. I do believe the purpose of a thread like this is to outline potential problems, among other things. In any case, one of my original posts on this board is here https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1516058-official-asus-x99-e-ws-owner-s-thread-421.html#post27867592 ...I think it shows that even with earlier Bios issues that also befell others, I really like this board. Now, Bios 3803 on my original Asus X99 E-ES (USB 3.0 - the first model) worked great in stock and oc'ed form, whether it was with 16GB of Corsair Platinum or 32 GB of GSkill TridentZ. Bios 3901 has serious issues with both memory kits even at stock; essentially I have to leave it an 'auto' which amounts to 2133 RAM speed. Furthermore, XMP for both memory kits switch strap 125 to strap 166 with the new Bios. As soon as I switched back to 3803, all problems disappeared. After decades of heading a software firm with its own server network, I do like to think that I recognize a problem like that when I see it. It may very well be hardware specific, but if one Bios worked perfectly, and the next one bricks the thing only to be back to normal after reinstalling the previous Bios, I think it is prudent to warn other users that there are confirmed problems, at least in this case.

At the end of the day, it is the repeated side-channel issues (primarily affecting Intel) that are the real issue. Asus has so many different mainstream and commercial boards out there that updating and thoroughly testing Bios for each is becoming quite a task. For example, I did talk with Asus Taiwan many months ago about some other E-WS boards we have re. fix for then-new Spectre and Meltdown. The promised-within-two-weeks Bios update never materialized at all...a problem for business users of these products. As to your advice of putting the X99 E-WS on eBay or s.th., thank you, I'll take it under advisement...For now, we have put in a call to the regional Asus rep re. our issues with '3901' on the original X99 E-WS.


----------



## jsutter71

J7SC said:


> Thank you. I do believe the purpose of a thread like this is to outline potential problems, among other things. In any case, one of my original posts on this board is here https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1516058-official-asus-x99-e-ws-owner-s-thread-421.html#post27867592 ...I think it shows that even with earlier Bios issues that also befell others, I really like this board. Now, Bios 3803 on my original Asus X99 E-ES (USB 3.0 - the first model) worked great in stock and oc'ed form, whether it was with 16GB of Corsair Platinum or 32 GB of GSkill TridentZ. Bios 3901 has serious issues with both memory kits even at stock; essentially I have to leave it an 'auto' which amounts to 2133 RAM speed. Furthermore, XMP for both memory kits switch strap 125 to strap 166 with the new Bios. As soon as I switched back to 3803, all problems disappeared. After decades of heading a software firm with its own server network, I do like to think that I recognize a problem like that when I see it. It may very well be hardware specific, but if one Bios worked perfectly, and the next one bricks the thing only to be back to normal after reinstalling the previous Bios, I think it is prudent to warn other users that there are confirmed problems, at least in this case.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is the repeated side-channel issues (primarily affecting Intel) that are the real issue. Asus has so many different mainstream and commercial boards out there that updating and thoroughly testing Bios for each is becoming quite a task. For example, I did talk with Asus Taiwan many months ago about some other E-WS boards we have re. fix for then-new Spectre and Meltdown. The promised-within-two-weeks Bios update never materialized at all...a problem for business users of these products. As to your advice of putting the X99 E-WS on eBay or s.th., thank you, I'll take it under advisement...For now, we have put in a call to the regional Asus rep re. our issues with '3901' on the original X99 E-WS.


Good luck with your issue and followup with Support. I can understand your frustration. In the past, I have also experienced BIOS related issues. IMHO Asus makes outstanding hardware but their BIOS support needs improvement. Most of my past issues pertained to over clocking and on more then a few occasions found myself resetting the CMOS button. The fact that Asus has so much redundancy support for corrupted BIOS files and overclocking issues is a good indicator that their engineers would agree.


----------



## J7SC

The plot thickens - when I checked the Asus site, Bios 3901 for the regular X99 E-WS (non USB 3.1) was still there, but for X99 E-WS/USB 3.1, it only showed Bios 3803 from August 2018 as the latest...may be one got pulled, or who knows :thinking: ?


----------



## jsutter71

*Well this is it for me and the X99-E WS USB 3.1. I finally have decided to list mine and my CPU and my Titan XP's on ebay. If you have seen my posts then you will know that I have been interactive in support of this community. Now that my wife has signed our final divorce agreement I don't have any limitations on how I choose to spend and upgrade. I haven't decided yet on where to go next, but it's a safe bet that an Asus WS motherboard will be at the top of the list.*


----------



## Villanelle

J7SC said:


> The plot thickens - when I checked the Asus site, Bios 3901 for the regular X99 E-WS (non USB 3.1) was still there, but for X99 E-WS/USB 3.1, it only showed Bios 3803 from August 2018 as the latest...may be one got pulled, or who knows :thinking: ?


You can find it in Drivers & Tools. Select DOS as OS and it shows up.

Direct link: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Socket2011-R3/X99-E_WS_USB31/BIOS/X99-E-WS-USB31-ASUS-3901.zip
SHA512 checksum: b3bb40ae0dee5c274e9ce6626e5e5b5c8ca5cf7d5afb487be68164d9f1bc9de4752df3d211ad5e6b8b895e5c47cd9e4bf5432e6c524c90808070b21c6cac9f8b


----------



## MysteryGuy

nodezero said:


> welp, just flashed the 3901 bios that dropped today. seems the performance issues resulting from the microcode updates have been mostly mitigated.


I just saw that the 3901 BIOS update for my X99-E WS/USB 3.1 is available.

Are you saying that the 3901 update will make things faster (than 3803)? 

I was thinking that the 3901 update would update the Processor Microcode and that would enable protection against 'zombieload', but probably degrade performance some more in the process. (As I think was the case when Meltdown/Specter updates came along).

If 3901 would boost performance (compared to 3803 under Windows 10) I would probably apply it...

Thanks.


----------



## nodezero

MysteryGuy said:


> I just saw that the 3901 BIOS update for my X99-E WS/USB 3.1 is available.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that the 3901 update will make things faster (than 3803)?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that the 3901 update would update the Processor Microcode and that would enable protection against 'zombieload', but probably degrade performance some more in the process. (As I think was the case when Meltdown/Specter updates came along).
> 
> 
> 
> If 3901 would boost performance (compared to 3803 under Windows 10) I would probably apply it...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


as far as I know the updates that mitigated zombieload and other subsequent mds exploits were pushed by Windows, and the bios update from Asus then mitigates (as much as possible) the performance hit that resulted fromthe Windows updates. this is actually what 3803 did by re-enabling the overclock that many lost as a result of the previous Windows spectre/meltdown updates.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Only close way to mitigate all these security flaws is to turn off hyper threading 
Doubt any bios updates going to do anything worth wild otherwise 

Windows updates is offering micro code updates no need for bios updates when that's going on unless a system has a problem with them being installed 

Ever bsod help person I've ever read says update bios which is a lame response bios usually solves nothing and only adds more issues.


----------



## MysteryGuy

nodezero said:


> as far as I know the updates that mitigated zombieload and other subsequent mds exploits were pushed by Windows, and the bios update from Asus then mitigates (as much as possible) the performance hit that resulted fromthe Windows updates. this is actually what 3803 did by re-enabling the overclock that many lost as a result of the previous Windows spectre/meltdown updates.


I got the impression that you needed the BIOS CPU Microcode updates to after reading https://portal.msrc.microsoft.com/en-US/security-guidance/advisory/ADV190013. This suggests checking your mitigation status (of the Specter-like things) by running a program in Powershell (See https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-of-get-speculationcontrolsettings-powershell).

Running that program on my X99-E WS USB/3.1 with BIOS 3803 seems to say that L1TF is mitigated, but MDS/Zombieload is not:

"...
Speculation control settings for CVE-2018-3620 [L1 terminal fault]

Hardware is vulnerable to L1 terminal fault: True
Windows OS support for L1 terminal fault mitigation is present: True
Windows OS support for L1 terminal fault mitigation is enabled: True

Speculation control settings for MDS [microarchitectural data sampling]

Windows OS support for MDS mitigation is present: True
Hardware is vulnerable to MDS: True
Windows OS support for MDS mitigation is enabled: False"

I have no idea if the 3901 BIOS update (which I assume would allow MDS protection) also somehow increases performance compared to 3803 (without MDS protection) though. The 3901 BIOS description claims some type of improved system performance, but doesn't seem to make it clear where this would be expected.

Also, I did see that a recent Windows 10 update has enabled 'retpoline' mitigation (at least for my CPU) for an older flaw. This appears to be faster than what they used to do before:

...
BTIHardwarePresent : True
BTIWindowsSupportPresent : True
BTIWindowsSupportEnabled : True
BTIDisabledBySystemPolicy : False
BTIDisabledByNoHardwareSupport : False
BTIKernelRetpolineEnabled : True
...


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Bios rarely if ever address Intel security flaws it's all Intel micro code updates for one and like I said MS is handling them plus any other os security flaws to workaround other flaws 
New bios may have a micro code installed in it or new management engine but that's about it other than performance improvements usually related to memory.

It's just a game of whack a mole of threats one is so unlikely to get hit by it's silly to even entertain any worries over.


----------



## neroneuk

Hi, I got the usb3.1 version with the 6850k and with the last w10 may edition I lost the O.C. With the XPM setting I read max 4000mhz for the first core and 3800mhz for the rest(HWINFO64). Just installed the latest 3901 firmware but cannot see any changes. What am I doing wrong, please help. Do I need a microcode? how did the rest of you sorted it out? Recently tried a W10 hack which I found and it worked but obviously the PC would be unprotected, is there another way round to it that I do not know??
Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone

neroneuk said:


> Hi, I got the usb3.1 version with the 6850k and with the last w10 may edition I lost the O.C. With the XPM setting I read max 4000mhz for the first core and 3800mhz for the rest(HWINFO64). Just installed the latest 3901 firmware but cannot see any changes. What am I doing wrong, please help. Do I need a microcode? how did the rest of you sorted it out? Recently tried a W10 hack which I found and it worked but obviously the PC would be unprotected, is there another way round to it that I do not know??
> Thanks


Hi,
Broadwell-e thread yes it's a micro code update you need to deal with links in quotes here should help
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1601679-broadwell-e-thread-786.html#post27994668


----------



## z3razerviper

Hello everyone I just wanted to document an issue I was having after the Win10 1903 update. Apparently windows reverted me back to the stock SATA drivers after the update. Which on nearly every cold boot failed to completely detect my extra drives . Basically windows said it saw them but you could not access them. After a reboot you could see/use them...most of the time. I was also getting a lot of "The IO operation at logical block address for Disk was retried" in the Event Viewer . Note this was not for just 1 disk it was for 3. After installing the 10.1.2.19 intel chipset drivers off the Asus X99-E WS product page both controllers are now listed correctly and the issue has gone away plus disk performance is back to where it should be. 

Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller - 8D02
Intel(R) C610 series/X99 chipset sSATA AHCI Controller 1 - 8D62

Is it just me or is trying to find drivers on the Intel website maddening? Am I do something wrong?

I also wanted to note I am using hardware bitlocker on all my sata drives and software bitlocker on my 1 8TB backup disk


----------



## angelgraves13

New update is out!

Version 4001
2019/08/12

X99-E WS Formal BIOS 4001 release.
1. Update CPU uCode
2. Improve system performance

https://www.asus.com/Commercial-Servers-Workstations/X99E_WS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Damn.  
And i'm here with 1301 without any problems. (5960x 4GHz, 32GB 2666, 1080TI, 5 SSD's) 
Should i update?


----------



## DocYoda

I have the WS/USB3.1. I had my mobo RMAed together with the CPU due to qcode 00. New CPU and new MOBO replacement. Now was able to boot and experienced freezing in windows. I get error 6F (bF) then changed RAM which worked flawlessly in other machines. Able to boot but had freezing issues. Updated BIOS to 4001. Same issue. Did all troubleshooting including reseating CPU (no bents upon checking). I get either 6F (bF) or 76. Any solution?


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

Hi all, 

now updated from 1302 to 4001.  

After flash 2009, i have a bleck screen and PC didnt start. What a shockmoment!
Then i pull out the power cable and take out CMOS battery. After CMOS reset, the system starts and i flashed 4001. 
The Firmware flashed 4 times. 1. Normal flash, then after restart another flash and a restart again it flashes the third time. 
I think it flashed the controllers maybe? 

But now, system is running very well and fast.


----------



## zlpw0ker

I'm not entirely sure this has been answered before in this thread,but is ASUS Hyper M.2 X16 Card V2 supported on this motherboard in uefi?
I dont want to use the VROC.
Also does our motherboard support bifurcation?
I really need 1 AIC that can hold 2x m.2 NVME drives, since I have plan to get an 970 pro besides my already 950 Pro and I need something that doesnt take up 2 pcie slots. I mean I can use the onboard m.2 slot,but using that slot really gives out alot of heat and therefore thermal throttles the m.2 drive and whatever runs so slowly that it feels like my os drive is a hdd that runs on the IDE interface.


----------



## SeByDocKy

*Need help with a X99-E WS motherboard*

Hi,

Linked some instabilities, I changed two options in the bios (MemTest to enable and enhanced training to enable). Now the machine don't start at all ...
I tried to reset the BIOS without success   ..... Any way to recovery or update the bios ?


----------



## z3razerviper

Is anyone else getting the error that says the may 2020 update is blocked on there x99?

"The Windows 10 May 2020 Update is on its way. We’re offering this update to compatible devices, but your device isn’t quite ready for it. Once your device is ready, you’ll see the update available on this page. There’s nothing you need to do at this time."


----------



## i3v

MarioB said:


> The hardware ID is VEN_8086&DEV_1531. And the name of the driverless device is plain "Ethernet Controller". Device manager throws the error The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28). There are no compatible drivers for this device. To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver"


Now, few years later, I ran into this as well on my Dell T7910 
I think I was able to dig into the root cause a bit deeper. E.g. I found that VEN_8086&DEV_1531 is "I210 Gigabit Unprogrammed". 
I don't actually have any solution for now (and it is likely that they would be somewhat different for different MBs), but I've started my own thread on Dell's website, here.


----------



## JKad

z3razerviper said:


> Is anyone else getting the error that says the may 2020 update is blocked on there x99?
> 
> "The Windows 10 May 2020 Update is on its way. We’re offering this update to compatible devices, but your device isn’t quite ready for it. Once your device is ready, you’ll see the update available on this page. There’s nothing you need to do at this time."


I get the same when trying to manually update Win10. I was thinking it might be something in the BIOS, so have downloaded 4001 BIOS and will see if that solves the problem. I'll try to remember to come back here with the results.

If you have found a solution since your post, please share it here!!


----------



## z3razerviper

JKad said:


> I get the same when trying to manually update Win10. I was thinking it might be something in the BIOS, so have downloaded 4001 BIOS and will see if that solves the problem. I'll try to remember to come back here with the results.
> 
> If you have found a solution since your post, please share it here!!



I have had 4001 installed for quite a while its still blocked.


----------



## z3razerviper

I found the issue the microsoft xps and pdf printers are the problem. This fix worked for me. Note my inf files had different names. 

https://www.howtogeek.com/416169/how-to-fix-what-needs-your-attention-windows-10-setup-errors/


----------



## bfeeny

What is the current ASUS (or I guess even other manufacturers) motherboard that has replaced the X99? What attracted me to the X99 was 4 x/16 slots. I paired it with my Intel 6850k (40 PCI Lanes) and had very good throughput. Perhaps there is a motherboard that can even do better now? Ideally, I would love 4 x/16 lanes, with CPU's that have many many PCI lanes, ideally be able to get all for x16's non-blocking. I haven't upgraded the BIOS on my X99 in years. here is my basic build specs:

Case Corsair	Carbide Series Air 540
CPU Intel	6850k
Motherboard	ASUS	X99-E WS/USB 3.1 LGA 2011-v3
CPU Fan Corsair	Hydro Series H60
Power Supply	EVGA	1600 P2
SSD OS Samsung	860 EVO 500GB 
Memory Corsair	Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2133Mhz C13
Memory Corsair	Vengeance LPX 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2133Mhz C13
Video Card	NVidia	1080Ti Founders Edition
NVidia	1080Ti Founders Edition
NVidia	1080Ti Founders Edition
NVidia	1080Ti Founders Edition

Drive Sled Icy Dock	FlexCage MB973SP-1B
SSD Cache	Samsung	960 Pro 512GB M.2 
Data Drives	Western Digital RE	WD3000FYYZ 3TB
Western Digital RE	WD3000FYYZ 3TB
Western Digital RE	WD3000FYYZ 3TB


----------



## DungeonKeeper1

*USB Stick Boot Problem*

Hi together  

i have a problem to boot from USB Stick with Windows 10 Pro 64bit. 

I try to make a clean install, but after select UEFI USB Stick, Windows logo comes for a few seconds, then a blue screen "kmode exception not handled".
Bios is 4001. 
But loading into my old Windows installation (10 Pro, 64Bit) is not a problem. 

The reason why i want a fresh install is the 2004 Update is not possible from my 1909. 


Thanks a lot. 


edit: 
solved. Problem is the System SSD.


----------



## Shaneil Pal

Hey guys just wonderinf if anyone else is experiencing a intermittant loss of their blue tooth mouse, which requires me to pull out the bluetooth dongle and plug it back in for the mouse to start working again? Could this be the chipset drivers for the motherboard? What chipset drivers have people found the best for this motherboard?


----------



## DocYoda

Anybody still around?


----------



## J7SC

DocYoda said:


> Anybody still around?


...Still have that Asus X99-E WS mobo, but currently looking for a used Xeon e5 v4 multi-multi core CPU after moving my 5960X to a retro-gamer build


----------



## zlpw0ker

my cpu is 5930k with 40 pcie lanes and I dont know how good the PLX chip helps out with more lanes if needed to allocate where the lanes are needed. I also have 2 GPU's and 1 is in x16 lanes and my secondary is in x8 because I dont use it to game on at all, just for multiple monitors.
So I'm in the process of buying new OS nvme and a gaming drive. I'm thinking of 970 Pro 1 TB and the 970 evo+ 2 TB/ 860 evo 2 TB m.2 as my game drive.
now.... I would like to have a x16 card to house all my nvme drive,but I dont know this motherboard supports bifurcation. Does anyone know for sure? There is a hyper kit option in the UEFI, is this the bifurcation option or what? Or is this just enabling using the hyper cards from asus?
Some other dilemmas I have. this mb supports 12 sata disks natively and I dont want to loose any sata ports if I plug in a m.2 sata via a pcie adapter either since I already have 5 hdd's.
And if I chose to use a adapter pcie card on a x16 pcie slot will that somehow half the bandwidth on any pcie cards that are on slot 1 or 3 or 5? I'm currently occupying a 1080 gpu on slot 1 and on slot 3 the 950 Pro and second 1080 gpu on slot 5.
Now I want to use the 970 Pro and 970 evo+/860 evo 2 TB m.2 on a adapter card. So I'm wondering if I will loose sata ports or pcie bandwidth and reduing any pcie ports from x16 to x8 for example.
Also will me buying a m.2 AHCHI samsung 860 evo 2 TB disable 1 native sata port? since the 860 evo also is sata based? My guess yes, but which port does it disable? I cant find it anywhere on my MB manual. There is also no reference to the PLX chip on the manual.

Also does using a TLC technology drive limit in any way towards game loads when its getting fuller?
I know DirectStorage is up and coming this year for the API preview for devs and the next 3 years it will probably revolutionize the game loads and rendering game assets.
I also know/found that its up to each devs company to implement this for their games. And it will probably only beeing implemented on popular titles such as shooter games,and not RTS games which I primarly play and not much shooters,except for Serious Sam games and UT games for fun. I dont know if DirectStorage will be a general thing and will improve on all games. Now this will need a PCIE nvme 4.0 and RTX cards of 3000 series or later that have the RTX IO storage. But this will not happen for another max 5years and I really would like to move from HDD on my games to a SSD m.2 or a nvme m.2 disk or ACHI m.2 disk. So with that said. Any thoughts?

The only thing I have found to bypass this problem is:
*Ableconn PEXM2*






Amazon.com: Ableconn PEXM2-130 Dual PCIe NVMe M.2 SSDs Carrier Adapter Card - PCI Express 3.0 x8 Card Support 2X M.2 NGFF PCIe NVMe SSD for Mac & PC (ASMedia ASM2824 Switch) - Support Non-Bifurcation Motherboard: Computers & Accessories


Buy Ableconn PEXM2-130 Dual PCIe NVMe M.2 SSDs Carrier Adapter Card - PCI Express 3.0 x8 Card Support 2X M.2 NGFF PCIe NVMe SSD for Mac & PC (ASMedia ASM2824 Switch) - Support Non-Bifurcation Motherboard: Internal Solid State Drives - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





this pcie card is a x8 and bifurcates 2 nvme drives to use 4 pcie lanes each,but dilemma is still problematic for me and I'm wondering if I should buy this and or save the money towards a next chipset for when Intel and AMD have both PCIE 4.0 and DDR5 on the HEDT platforms since I wont upgrade until Intel either have 7 nm HEDT or AMD AM5 socket with the WS/TR equivalent which could be around 2-3y more.
ANd does this give me the possibility to bypass my concerns in my post?


----------



## Iox1982

DungeonKeeper1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> now updated from 1302 to 4001.
> 
> After flash 2009, i have a bleck screen and PC didnt start. What a shockmoment!
> Then i pull out the power cable and take out CMOS battery. After CMOS reset, the system starts and i flashed 4001.
> The Firmware flashed 4 times. 1. Normal flash, then after restart another flash and a restart again it flashes the third time.
> I think it flashed the controllers maybe?
> 
> But now, system is running very well and fast.


Hi,

Mind to develop a little on the topic "after flashing 2009? how would you do that and from where you can get it?

Thanks a lot.
IOX.


----------



## Etherion

Hi. I have ASUS X99-e WS/USB3.1 with a GIGABYTE GP-GSM2NE3100TNTD which should be able to get to 2GB/s but I'm only seeing 850MB/s. 

I have updated the Bios to 4001 and update the PEX8747-CA firmware v20170704. Also, I have reinstalled everything so this is a fresh build.

I have 6 RTX 3090's connected via x8 PCIe 3.0 and the CPU is a Xeon® E5-4667 v3 

I have another ASUS X99-E-10G WS with a KINGSTON SA2000M81000G and 4 RTX 3090's running at full x16 PCIe 3.0. On that one, I get 2GB/s as expected.

On the problem X99 I have disable slot 2 in the hope that it would improve the speed of the m.2 but it seems not to help.

Any advice?


----------



## brucelee101

I am using it with asus thunderbolt ex card, but at one point it will just stop working. any ideas?


----------



## tisi

Etherion said:


> Hi. I have ASUS X99-e WS/USB3.1 with a GIGABYTE GP-GSM2NE3100TNTD which should be able to get to 2GB/s but I'm only seeing 850MB/s.
> 
> I have updated the Bios to 4001 and update the PEX8747-CA firmware v20170704. Also, I have reinstalled everything so this is a fresh build.
> 
> I have 6 RTX 3090's connected via x8 PCIe 3.0 and the CPU is a Xeon® E5-4667 v3
> 
> I have another ASUS X99-E-10G WS with a KINGSTON SA2000M81000G and 4 RTX 3090's running at full x16 PCIe 3.0. On that one, I get 2GB/s as expected.
> 
> On the problem X99 I have disable slot 2 in the hope that it would improve the speed of the m.2 but it seems not to help.
> 
> Any advice?


Hey, did you find out what the problem was exactly? I have similar problems on my ws-e 3.1, only the first pcie slot is giving me pcie_16x, two 3090s in other slots are slow due to bandwith problems.


----------



## lasb

I am setting up my X99E-WS-3.1. I have three CPUs. 
I bought the motherboard from someone who had never used it. 
Intel i7 5820K 28 Lanes 6 cores
 i7-5960X 40 Lanes 8 cores
EXEON E5-2697V4 40 Lanes 16 cores
Runs fine with the I7-5820K (28 Lanes)

I can't get the 5960x or the E5 to recognise the lower PCI-E 16 5 to 7 slots.
If if fit the 5820K all slots are recognised and the board works fine, but I would like the use the XEON CPU
I have upgraded the BIOS to 4101 but have not yet upgraded the PLX BIOS
Will the PLX BIOS upgrade fix the issue?


----------



## lasb

lasb said:


> I am setting up my X99E-WS-3.1. I have three CPUs.
> I bought the motherboard from someone who had never used it.
> Intel i7 5820K 28 Lanes 6 cores
> i7-5960X 40 Lanes 8 cores
> EXEON E5-2697V4 40 Lanes 16 cores
> Runs fine with the I7-5820K (28 Lanes)
> 
> I can't get the 5960x or the E5 to recognise the lower PCI-E 16 5 to 7 slots.
> If if fit the 5820K all slots are recognised and the board works fine, but I would like the use the XEON CPU
> I have upgraded the BIOS to 4101 but have not yet upgraded the PLX BIOS
> Will the PLX BIOS upgrade fix the issue?


Upgraded the PLX firmware

Now flashback wont work but can use the same firmware on an USB to upgrade in BIOS
Perhaps you can't use flashback to install the same BIOS?

More than pleased with the performance.

UPDATE
Flashback now working
Flashed a modded 4001 from WinRaid that patches *MSR 0xE2 Lock*
No idea what does.
Ordered a  i7-6850K 6 core CPU as I need the I7 5820K for another motherboard


----------



## lasb

16 April 22 Update.

I now have four LGA-2011v3 CPUs
I7-5820K 6 core 28 lanes Haswell (came with RVE from the US)
I7-6850K 6 Core 40 lanes Broadwell-E (bought off ebay au)
I7-5960X 8 core 40 lanes Haswell (bought off ebay au)
X5-2697AV4 16 core Broadwell (bought from AliExpress China)

All these CPUs are on the ASUS list of CPUs

The I7-5820K is the only CPU that addresses all PCIE slots

I also have an ASUS Rampage V Extreme motherboard.
Same problem
Have I bought dud CPUs or am I missing a setting in BIOS?

Searched on Google and can't find any other similar reports.

I wan't to use both motherboards so I have ordered I7-5830K from the US. It will not arrive for another few weeks.


----------



## lasb

UPDATE 17 April 22
Removed CPU and examined socket.
Found one pin slightly out of place but not bent.
Straightened pin with the tip of a Stanley knife blade.
Fitted the I7-6850K
Now all PCI-E slots are working.
Not going to check if the other CPUs work as I am very happy with the current setup.
I have Supermicro TPM 2.0 server chip installed and was able to clean install Windows 11 without any hacks.
Next is to see if I can get my Thunderbolt GA-TitanRidge card to work


----------



## totallytechitltd

Hey,
Can anyone help please?
I'm just updating an X99-E WS board with the latest bios. I've just checked and the one currently installed is 0701 -10/27/14. I've just got the newest one which is 4001 - 08/12/2019 but then I go in to the EZ Flash utility it says that its not a valid bios update. I've just installed the same update on a second machine which had a newer version of the bios installed, so I'm guessing maybe I need to update somewhere in the middle.

Anyone know which bios I would need to update to so I can get it to the latest?


----------



## Maestr007

Hi there.
I have a problem with my Asus X99-E WS mobo.
I decide to upgrade my system drive and bought WD SN850X NVMe SSD. I am not using M.2 SSD before, only SATA version and have zero issue with it. But this new drive …
I install it without any problem into M.2 socket on the motherboard and from this point I spent several hours trying to recognize it by BIOS but with no luck, no luck at all !

I read a lot of info about this issue, trying many things, disable CSM, disconnect all SATA drivers, setting ACHI mode, setting RAID mode, trying to install Windows from UEFI USB … no luck. Neither BIOS, nor Windows install not recognize this NVMe SSD.

Maybe I miss something ? What I need to do to setup this motherboard with M.2 NVMe SSD ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## pbm_

Maestr007 said:


> Hi there.
> I have a problem with my Asus X99-E WS mobo.
> I decide to upgrade my system drive and bought WD SN850X NVMe SSD. I am not using M.2 SSD before, only SATA version and have zero issue with it. But this new drive …
> I install it without any problem into M.2 socket on the motherboard and from this point I spent several hours trying to recognize it by BIOS but with no luck, no luck at all !
> 
> I read a lot of info about this issue, trying many things, disable CSM, disconnect all SATA drivers, setting ACHI mode, setting RAID mode, trying to install Windows from UEFI USB … no luck. Neither BIOS, nor Windows install not recognize this NVMe SSD.
> 
> Maybe I miss something ? What I need to do to setup this motherboard with M.2 NVMe SSD ? Any suggestions ?


I have the exact same issue.
Asus X99-E WS mobo
WD SN850X NVMe SSD
Will not show up in the m.2 slot or in a pcie adapter.

SN850X Works fine in a current gen AMD system I have access to.


----------



## Maestr007

pbm_ said:


> I have the exact same issue.
> Asus X99-E WS mobo
> WD SN850X NVMe SSD
> Will not show up in the m.2 slot or in a pcie adapter.
> 
> SN850X Works fine in a current gen AMD system I have access to.


Do you try use SN850X in Asus mobo after formating it as UEFI driver ?


----------

